# trayvan martin



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2012)

not sure why there is no thread on this yet.

the police force is corrupt, zimmerman is a cold blooded murderer, and life goes on as normal for everyone but trayvan and his family.

such a travesty.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 21, 2012)

This tears at my very soul... When I heard about this story I was angry, upset, and puzzled

why is this man not in jail ???


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2012)

londonfog said:


> This tears at my very soul... When I heard about this story I was angry, upset, and puzzled
> 
> why is this man not in jail ???


i'd like to see zimmerman and the police chief both in jail as there was very clearly a cover-up.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd like to see zimmerman and the police chief both in jail as there was very clearly a cover-up.


Hell the whole police department needs to be looked at.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 21, 2012)

florida: where anyone can get away with murder


----------



## londonfog (Mar 21, 2012)

so I now can follow somebody around...call 911 and just say they look suspicious ..then kill them


----------



## kevin (Mar 21, 2012)

Wordz said:


> florida: where anyone can get away with murder


I thought Texas was tough.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> _*not sure why there is no thread on this yet.*_
> 
> the police force is corrupt, zimmerman is a cold blooded murderer, and life goes on as normal for everyone but trayvan and his family.
> 
> such a travesty.


I struggled with that. I thought about starting a thread but I knew what kind of shit some of the people on here would sling. I didn't want to be responsible for Trayvan's name being dragged through the mud. ::sigh::

I agree that Zimmerman is a murderer. I can't even imagine what his family is going through right now. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## DustBomb (Mar 21, 2012)

did u guys hear the 911 tape?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 21, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> did u guys hear the 911 tape?


yup ..the yelling for "help" sent chills down my spine as a father

and Zimmerman sounds like such a tool..Hell he sounded drunk


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> did u guys hear the 911 tape?


yes, the yelling for help followed by a loud pop pretty much tells the tale. 

hard to say you are acting in self defense when you are twice the size and actively aggressing your unarmed victim. not to mention trayvan was found face down on the ground.

i can't wait to see zimmerman rot behind bars for the rest of his life.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 21, 2012)

He wasn't even a neighborhood watch member. He was a cop wannabe with a god complex. And why the fuck did the NRA have so much influence over that law being passed? Law enforcement in FLA was patently against the law from the get-go. Fifty-four previous 911 calls? A history of domestic violence and racist ideology? Why the fuck is he not behind bars and why the fuck didn't he cops do a background check? They did for Trayvan while he was dead on the pavement. They even drug tested him. After he was dead. The 911 tape clearly indicates he was under the influence of something. Why didn't they drug test him? He was the one who killed another person after all. AUGH!!! This pisses me off so much.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> He wasn't even a neighborhood watch member. He was a cop wannabe with a god complex. And why the fuck did the NRA have so much influence over that law being passed? Law enforcement in FLA was patently against the law from the get-go. Fifty-four previous 911 calls? A history of domestic violence and racist ideology? Why the fuck is he not behind bars and why the fuck didn't he cops do a background check? They did for Trayvan while he was dead on the pavement. They even drug tested him. After he was dead. The 911 tape clearly indicates he was under the influence of something. Why didn't they drug test him? He was the one who killed another person after all. AUGH!!! This pisses me off so much.


yes, the more details are uncovered, the more it stinks.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> He wasn't even a neighborhood watch member. He was a cop wannabe with a god complex. And why the fuck did the NRA have so much influence over that law being passed? Law enforcement in FLA was patently against the law from the get-go. Fifty-four previous 911 calls? A history of domestic violence and racist ideology? Why the fuck is he not behind bars and why the fuck didn't he cops do a background check? They did for Trayvan while he was dead on the pavement. They even drug tested him. After he was dead. The 911 tape clearly indicates he was under the influence of something. Why didn't they drug test him? He was the one who killed another person after all. AUGH!!! This pisses me off so much.


Educate the hermit please ... which law? cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Educate the hermit please ... which law? cn


The stand your ground law which the NRA is pushing all over the nation.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 22, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> The stand your ground law which the NRA is pushing all over the nation.


I don't even see how they could use that law as a defense. Then again, this guy hasn't even been _arrested_ yet. How crazy is that shit?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> I don't even see how they could use that law as a defense. Then again, this guy hasn't even been _arrested_ yet. How crazy is that shit?


they shouldn't be able to, from what i have heard (in passing). i believe there is a "duty to retreat" in self defense. you can't really be acting in self defense if you are aggressing, or even not retreating.

in my state, if someone trespasses on my property and injures themselves on my hypothetical trip lines, i can be sued. 

if 5 gangsters walk into my property and take my plants, i would have to let them as long as they are not posing a threat to my life. 

so for zimmerman to aggress someone and kill them and go home with his loaded weapon does not sit well with me.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> they shouldn't be able to, from what i have heard (in passing). i believe there is a "duty to retreat" in self defense. you can't really be acting in self defense if you are aggressing, or even not retreating.
> 
> in my state, if someone trespasses on my property and injures themselves on my hypothetical trip lines, i can be sued.
> 
> ...


The way this whole story turned out, you'd think zim was a cop. But he clearly isn't. 

Why no arrest? I get caught with a gram? JAIL SCUMBAG!

Zim kills a kid? Here's your gun back, sir. 

I can't comprehend the way things are sometimes.


----------



## ink the world (Mar 22, 2012)

Disgusting story on every level.

Disgusted by the killer, disgusted at the local PD and disgusted by the fact he's a free man.
Pretty much perpetuates the stereotypes of the deep South, WTF is wrong with people down there? If you rednecks keep allowing this shit then you deserve the stereotype

The shooter had better live out his life in PC once he gets locked up, talk about a target.


----------



## PraxicalExcercise (Mar 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> they shouldn't be able to, from what i have heard (in passing). i believe there is a "duty to retreat" in self defense. you can't really be acting in self defense if you are aggressing, or even not retreating.


The 'stand your ground' law specifically and explicitely removes the duty to retreat. 

(Also, FWIW, Duty to Retreat is a little more complicated than that -- you must retreat if possible to do so without putting yourself in more danger, and in some cases it would be acceptable to attack an aggressor before they touched you, particularly if you're cornered. It's basically common sense self-defense. You can kill people to defend your life, but you can't kill them to defend your stuff, and if you can avoid getting into a situation where you have to use force, you must do so. If you can't, game's on.)


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 22, 2012)

This man could not wait to shoot someone.. Death by firing squad, if I had it my way.


----------



## pplayer104 (Mar 22, 2012)

what a shame  and all of us would go to jail for a bag, what a fucking society huh


----------



## desert dude (Mar 22, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> The stand your ground law which the NRA is pushing all over the nation.


There is nothing wrong with the "stand your ground" law, in fact it is a pretty good idea. What happened to that kid is another matter, though. This thing stinks to high heaven.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 22, 2012)

Wordz said:


> removed


 Pathetic Award


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

Wordz said:


> removed


I'm still trying to figure you out... are you a troll ??? do want to make sensible conversation ??? do you just wish to make others laugh ?? do you just post when you are high ??


----------



## Wordz (Mar 22, 2012)

no. no. yes. yes


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

Wordz said:


> no. no. yes. yes


Fair enough...thanks for the honesty


----------



## desert dude (Mar 22, 2012)

Wordz said:


> no. no. yes. yes


Never try comedy while stoned. You might laugh at your hilarious comments, the rest of us just roll our eyes.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 22, 2012)

you live in a desert your posts have no merit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2012)

PraxicalExcercise said:


> The 'stand your ground' law specifically and explicitely removes the duty to retreat.
> 
> (Also, FWIW, Duty to Retreat is a little more complicated than that -- you must retreat if possible to do so without putting yourself in more danger, and in some cases it would be acceptable to attack an aggressor before they touched you, particularly if you're cornered. It's basically common sense self-defense. You can kill people to defend your life, but you can't kill them to defend your stuff, and if you can avoid getting into a situation where you have to use force, you must do so. If you can't, game's on.)


thanks for the info. more proof that stand your ground laws are as retarded as this zimmerman character and that town's police force.


----------



## kevin (Mar 22, 2012)

The police cheif just stepped down.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2012)

kevin said:


> The police cheif just stepped down.


well, that's good news.

now time to investigate him for aiding and abetting in the cover up of a murder and throw his ass in jail for 5-10 (wishful thinking, i know).


----------



## stoneyfockbrook (Mar 22, 2012)

Stand your ground laws are not retarded concept wise

In practice though this is the result

He will be charged he will go to prison

The Feds will step in if the local DA does not


----------



## johny112 (Mar 22, 2012)

Its all major bs covering up for the cop who got there first and didnt do his job right and this murderer. To me all murderes should be tortured the same way they kill and molest their victims. Instead of just being thrown in jail.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2012)

kevin said:


> The police cheif just stepped down.


Temporarily. They are acting like he needs a time out. This isn't the first time this police department has fucked up and drawn scrutiny. This is the first time it went national. The City Manager has complete control over the Police Chief's fate but he is sitting on his hands. He had a FAQ (can you believe that shit?) drawn up by the police chief and presented to the public. It was incredibly biased and had several glaring discrepancies. There is a cover up going and they are trying to drag this out as much as possible to get public attention off of the story.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> thanks for the info. more proof that stand your ground laws are as retarded as this zimmerman character and that town's police force.


I don't see "stand your ground" laws being the problem here. Zimmerman pursued his victim. "Stand your ground" and a tactical advance are not compatible. 
That said, iirc in the last century a license for concealed carry came bundled with a "higher standard of care", meaning that someone carrying/drawing a gun has the duty to be able to exercise the necessary higher standard ... than would be required of an unarmed citizen. I cannot imagine "stand your ground" laws being allowed to undercut the higher standard of care, which strikes me as common sense. "If you carry a gun, you certify that you're responsible, and expose yourself to more severe penalties than is the norm." Jmo ... cn


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I don't see "stand your ground" laws being the problem here. Zimmerman pursued his victim. "Stand your ground" and a tactical advance are not compatible.
> That said, iirc in the last century a license for concealed carry came bundled with a "higher standard of care", meaning that someone carrying/drawing a gun has the duty to be able to exercise the necessary higher standard ... than would be required of an unarmed citizen. I cannot imagine "stand your ground" laws being allowed to undercut the higher standard of care, which strikes me as common sense. "If you carry a gun, you certify that you're responsible, and expose yourself to more severe penalties than is the norm." Jmo ... cn


*like*

The stand your ground law does not apply here with this situation.

That law should not be changed.

Apparently this guy was a neighborhood watch vigilante and he is going to be charged with 2nd degree murder or manslaughter at the least.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2012)

stand your ground laws are an invitation to legal murder.


----------



## DustBomb (Mar 22, 2012)

i dont understand y everyone wants him to go to jail... he def must be in protective custody because for all the love trevayn is getting someone should have def run up n that guy. he should stay out of jail and someone beats his ass and then tattoo nigger hater on his forehead which in turn will cause even more ass kicking until he dies... problem solved. oh and his family should get money from the government.. lets say 1 million... how did i get that number? thats the same number California gave Jaycee dugard who was kidnapped as a child, who had multilple chances to leave but decided to stay, now shes a millioinire.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I don't see "stand your ground" laws being the problem here. Zimmerman pursued his victim. "Stand your ground" and a tactical advance are not compatible.
> That said, iirc in the last century a license for concealed carry came bundled with a "higher standard of care", meaning that someone carrying/drawing a gun has the duty to be able to exercise the necessary higher standard ... than would be required of an unarmed citizen. I cannot imagine "stand your ground" laws being allowed to undercut the higher standard of care, which strikes me as common sense. "If you carry a gun, you certify that you're responsible, and expose yourself to more severe penalties than is the norm." Jmo ... cn


"Statistics show that since 'Stand your Ground' was enforced in Florida in 2005, justifiable homicide rates have jumped from an average of 12 justifiable homicides a year in Florida, to 33. Examples of murders with no evidence of provocation that were protected by this law include an incident in 2006 where a man directed 14 gun shots at a vehicle carrying a gang member, and a 2011 case where a man stabbed another in the head of with an ice pick following a traffic altercation."


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 22, 2012)

33? Thats all? More people die from having a heart attack while taking a shit in one DAY!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

Stand your ground needs to be re-examined..It should only apply if you are being carjack or are in your home


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> 33? Thats all? More people die from having a heart attack while taking a shit in one DAY!


Come on NoDrama don't do this !!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> "Statistics show that since 'Stand your Ground' was enforced in Florida in 2005, justifiable homicide rates have jumped from an average of 12 justifiable homicides a year in Florida, to 33. Examples of murders with no evidence of provocation that were protected by this law include an incident in 2006 where a man directed 14 gun shots at a vehicle carrying a gang member, and a 2011 case where a man stabbed another in the head of with an ice pick following a traffic altercation."


 How in the name of Godfrey can those be cleared as "justifiable"? I guess I just don't get it. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Come on NoDrama don't do this !!!!!


more people die from other stuff so it's pointless to look at this.

then we transition into "well, murder laws don't even prevent murder so why have them?"

nodrama logic.


----------



## johny112 (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> 33? Thats all? More people die from having a heart attack while taking a shit in one DAY!


Thats completely unrelated. Thats just a health thing this is killing someone and saying oh i was just protecting myself when they werent.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

I think he was just trying to egg someone on troll style


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know whats got me more pissed Zimmerman or the Police Dept. Hell BOTH


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Stand your ground needs to be re-examined..It should only apply if you are being carjack or are in your home


Yeah cuz getting knifed during a mugging in a park or at the ATM is LOTS OF FUN!! You don't get out much do you?


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 22, 2012)

Spread the messesge. Justice4Trayvon!


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> more people die from other stuff so it's pointless to look at this.
> 
> then we transition into "well, murder laws don't even prevent murder so why have them?"
> 
> nodrama logic.


No, actually I was making fun of Carne for showing this miniscule statistic he did , thinking it showed some kind of significance. 33 people isn't very many, how many soldiers died last year in Combat? How many committed suicide?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> No, actually I was making fun of Carne for showing this miniscule statistic he did , thinking it showed some kind of significance. 33 people isn't very many, how many soldiers died last year in Combat? How many committed suicide?


exactly, let's deflect to other stuff so we don't have to focus on the people dead due to this bad law.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> exactly, let's deflect to other stuff so we don't have to focus on the people dead due to this bad law.


I don't see how a law like that can shift the definition of "justifiable". That is the part that is giving me a headache. cn


----------



## Blaze Master (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> No, actually I was making fun of Carne for showing this miniscule statistic he did , thinking it showed some kind of significance.* 33 people isn't very many*, how many soldiers died last year in Combat? How many committed suicide?


i'm sure you'd think it was too many if one of those 33 were a member of your family.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I don't see how a law like that can shift the definition of "justifiable". That is the part that is giving me a headache. cn


it doesn't change the definition much, but in my opinion it is a nudge in the wrong direction.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it doesn't change the definition much, but in my opinion it is a nudge in the wrong direction.


I am of two minds about this. On the one hand I prefer seeing the bounds of "justifiable" homicide being kept fairly strict. After all, that is about human lives being taken. Otoh I see a need to provide a dissenting voice to those who'd blame guns andor gun laws in this instance. There has been a strong media message in this nation for as long as i can remember ... that guns are bad. I lament that. 
Carne's stats shock me. I would not have thought that a stand-your-ground law, administered with even minimal decency, would lead to a near-trebling of justifiables. That makes me wonder if the ascription of justifiability is somehow malfunctioning. cn


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah cuz getting knifed during a mugging in a park or at the ATM is LOTS OF FUN!! You don't get out much do you?


For the record I'm CCW legal. I only carry when I'm carrying large cash or change on the way to the bank. I don't carry just to carry. I don't Don myself Captain of the neighborhood watch and follow people around and then kill them..which this law seemingly allows. hmmmm ok I will say that the law needs to be changed to say If you are confronted and have zero means of an exit...Fair enough ??


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> exactly, let's deflect to other stuff so we don't have to focus on the people dead due to this bad law.


I don't think Trevan died becasue of that law, I think he died because he got shot in the chest.
BTW what difference does it make that he was laying face down? He got shot in the chest, not the back.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> For the record I'm CCW legal. I only carry when I'm carrying large cash or change on the way to the bank. I don't carry just to carry. I don't Don myself Captain of the neighborhood watch and follow people around and then kill them..which this law seemingly allows. hmmmm ok I will say that the law needs to be changed to say If you are confronted and have zero means of an exit...Fair enough ??


Oh yeah? What sidearm do you carry?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 22, 2012)

Blaze Master said:


> i'm sure you'd think it was too many if one of those 33 were a member of your family.


Every single member of my family is going to die, EVERY SINGLE ONE!!!


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 22, 2012)

The shooter sounded soooo much more scetchy. Witnesses said he sounded intoxicated. I cant believe hes even allowed to be walking the streets. Pretty f-ed up if you ask me. My thoughts and prayers are with his family. JUSTICE4TRAYVON!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I don't think Trevan died becasue of that law


i didn't say he did.



NoDrama said:


> BTW what difference does it make that he was laying face down? He got shot in the chest, not the back.


did not know that.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> focus on the people dead due to this bad law.





UncleBuck said:


> i didn't say he did.


Due to this law?, or did you mean due to this here gunshot wound?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Oh yeah? What sidearm do you carry?


My glock 27 .40cal ...I also have a Beretta 9mm that I have had since the service, but it does not hide as well.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Due to this law?, or did you mean due to this here gunshot wound?


notice how i said "the people" and not "the person"?

fail.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> My glock 27 .40cal ...I also have a Beretta 9mm that I have had since the service, but it does not hide as well.


Yeah the model 27 is good, the only detractor is it's single action only. Is the Beretta a 92F?

I found people fuck with you even less if you OPEN carry a big ole Colt Python or something. Nothing like a .357 mag or bigger to put the scare into someone.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> notice how i said "the people" and not "the person"?
> 
> fail.


Oh , I see, people die because of the law, but persons don't?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Every single member of my family is going to die, EVERY SINGLE ONE!!!


What if 33 members of your family kept dieing each year... Why do you always insist on taking the side of the argument you can't win..You crave for debate that badly ??? Geez takes away from your useful qualities


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Oh , I see, people die because of the law, but persons don't?


you don't even know what we're talking about anymore.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah the model 27 is good, the only detractor is it's single action only. Is the Beretta a 92F?
> 
> I found people fuck with you even less if you OPEN carry a big ole Colt Python or something. Nothing like a .357 mag or bigger to put the scare into someone.


92FS ... I want to trade it for the 96A1 but the sentimental value always stops me ... Kind of hard to hid that Colt..but Hell yeah that bitch screams BACK THE FUCK UP


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> What if 33 members of your family kept dieing each year... Why do you always insist on taking the side of the argument you can't win..You crave for debate that badly ??? Geez takes away from your useful qualities


Yeah, 33 of my relatives are going to get shot in Florida because of a stand your ground CCW holder any day now. I would say that the chances of that happening are most likely very small and I will NEVER have to entertain such a scenario ever happening in this life. In fact ANY of my relations even receiving a gun shot wound is most likely never ever going to happen, ever, ever, ever.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> 92FS ... I want to trade it for the 96A1 but the sentimental value always stops me ... Kind of hard to hid that Colt..but Hell yeah that bitch screams BACK THE FUCK UP


Love the 92FS. Great weapon, not as easy to use or clean or dissassemble as the Glock, but a real work of genius built by the oldest company in the world.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah, 33 of my relatives are going to get shot in Florida because of a stand your ground CCW holder any day now. I would say that the chances of that happening are most likely very small and I will NEVER have to entertain such a scenario ever happening in this life. In fact ANY of my relations even receiving a gun shot wound is most likely never ever going to happen, ever, ever, ever.


and I would NEVER want that to happen to you ... just want you to see value in others life


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Love the 92FS. Great weapon, not as easy to use or clean or dissassemble as the Glock, but a real work of genius built by the oldest company in the world.


Agreed...Just realize that Beretta was the oldest gun company in the world...Guess they are good at something besides shoe's in Italy


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Agreed...Just realize that Beretta was the oldest gun company in the world...Guess they are good at something besides shoe's in Italy


Not the oldest gun company, the oldest COMPANY, period. over 500 years old now. I have a couple of model 92's and a USMC M9, a few of their semi auto shotguns and a really pretty pigeon grade SXS.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 22, 2012)

ok.. one more time... THE STAND YOUR GROUND LAW DOES NOT APPLY HERE!!!

So, why are we debating changing a law that does not apply?


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 22, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> ok.. one more time... THE STAND YOUR GROUND LAW DOES NOT APPLY HERE!!!
> 
> So, why are we debating changing a law that does not apply?



Bleeding hearts ?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 22, 2012)

There are about 45 murders per day in the USA, we should outlaw murder!!!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Not the oldest gun company, the oldest COMPANY, period. over 500 years old now. I have a couple of model 92's and a USMC M9, a few of their semi auto shotguns and a really pretty pigeon grade SXS.


Would have to disagree on that one.. I think Hoshi Ryokan would be the oldest company ever..Had a chance to visit when I was stationed in Okinawa (Kadena Air Force Base )


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> ok.. one more time... THE STAND YOUR GROUND LAW DOES NOT APPLY HERE!!!
> 
> So, why are we debating changing a law that does not apply?


Because he may try to use it as a defense


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> There are about 45 murders per day in the USA, we should outlaw murder!!!


it is not already outlawed ????? just sayin


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2012)

A cool list. cn
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_oldest_companies


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Would have to disagree on that one.. I think Hoshi Ryokan would be the oldest company ever..Had a chance to visit when I was stationed in Okinawa (Kadena Air Force Base )


you are absolutely right, Beretta is the oldest FIREARMS company in the world.

I guess a Japanese company called Genda Shigyo is the oldest manufacturer in the world, starting in 771.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> you are absolutely right, Beretta is the oldest FIREARMS company in the world.
> 
> I guess a Japanese company called Genda Shigyo is the oldest manufacturer in the world, starting in 771.


I think they've got it in the bag. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I think they've got it in the bag. cn


I don't know whether to bitch slap you or give you rep. LOL


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

Damn I'm slow because I just got it " in the bag" ..lol


----------



## lifegoesonbrah (Mar 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Would have to disagree on that one.. I think Hoshi Ryokan would be the oldest company ever..Had a chance to visit when I was stationed in Okinawa (Kadena Air Force Base )


I tried to private message you but you have it disabled. On the extreme off chance that we know each other, I was in from 2005-09 stationed at Osan, Travis, and Scott in the civil engineering squadron.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't know whether to bitch slap you or give you rep. LOL


Depends strongly on what you're wearing. Suiting up for a supreme bitchslap is tedious. cn


----------



## Wordz (Mar 22, 2012)

what if treyvon threw the can of iced tea at him. Are we talking a 12 oz brisk or a 24 oz arizona. The facts need to be examined.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Depends strongly on what you're wearing. Suiting up for a supreme bitchslap is tedious. cn


LOL now that was funny  Can we hold a rally to get the "like" button back


----------



## Wordz (Mar 22, 2012)

i'm not so sure trevin was wearing a dog collar.......... nope it's confirmed he was.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> LOL now that was funny  Can we hold a rally to get the "like" button back


Considering the quiet in My Rollitup, Carne has selected option A and is still tightening straps. I tremble in fear ... tinged with anticipation ... cn


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Considering the quiet in My Rollitup, Carne has selected option A and is still tightening straps. I tremble in fear ... tinged with anticipation ... cn


I actually thought that you would be wearing the collar in preparation..


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I actually thought that you would be wearing the collar in preparation..


Mine's purtier. cn


----------



## PraxicalExcercise (Mar 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> There is nothing wrong with the "stand your ground" law, in fact it is a pretty good idea. What happened to that kid is another matter, though. This thing stinks to high heaven.


It's a fucking terrible law. It incentivizes homicide and encourages people to escalate confrontations that they could have avoided to lethal levels.


----------



## PraxicalExcercise (Mar 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I am of two minds about this. On the one hand I prefer seeing the bounds of "justifiable" homicide being kept fairly strict. After all, that is about human lives being taken. Otoh I see a need to provide a dissenting voice to those who'd blame guns andor gun laws in this instance. There has been a strong media message in this nation for as long as i can remember ... that guns are bad. I lament that.
> Carne's stats shock me. I would not have thought that a stand-your-ground law, administered with even minimal decency, would lead to a near-trebling of justifiables. That makes me wonder if the ascription of justifiability is somehow malfunctioning. cn


I think that you hit the nail on the head with the last sentance. Stand your ground laws remove rationality from the judgment of what is justifiable. Technically, if you were attacked by a guy with no legs in a wheelchair, him wielding a knife, and you next to a fence that you could step over in order to keep him from getting to you, you're justified in shooting the guy dead.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

PraxicalExcercise said:


> I think that you hit the nail on the head with the last sentance. Stand your ground laws remove rationality from the judgment of what is justifiable. Technically, if you were attacked by a guy with no legs in a wheelchair, him wielding a knife, and you next to a fence that you could step over in order to keep him from getting to you, you're justified in shooting the guy dead.


[video=youtube;hpn_4Eb-ocQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpn_4Eb-ocQ[/video]


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> [video=youtube;hpn_4Eb-ocQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpn_4Eb-ocQ[/video]


I'll raise you cops shooting homeless over recycle items to survive and it's condidered stealing. Stealing trash!

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/01/20/homeless-man-charged-in-attack-on-california-police-officer/

Not the first time. In 2005, LBPD shot and killed a homeless man stealing trash outside the aquarium. The city of Long Beach takes pride in protecting valuable trash. Don't fuck with city trash cans or die!


----------



## CashCrops (Mar 23, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> The way this whole story turned out, you'd think zim was a cop. But he clearly isn't.
> 
> Why no arrest? I get caught with a gram? JAIL SCUMBAG!
> 
> ...


Our country is really messed up right now and only getting worse. I'm not sure if anyone here torrents as I do but thepiratebay had on there front page a little saying that just made me even more hate how things are "5 years and fines of up to 50,000 dollars for downloading Micheal Jacksons music, 4 years for killing him" makes sense huh? 
One way or another this guy will be held accountable for his actions, maybe not right now but eventually!


----------



## kevin (Mar 23, 2012)

http://thinkprogress.org/media/2012/03/23/450608/geraldo-rivera-hoodie-trayvon-martin/

makes sense to me. i feel gangsta when it's cold outside and i throw on my hoodie to feed the chickens.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 23, 2012)

If the black kid hadve had a gun he could've defended himself...just saying.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Considering the quiet in My Rollitup, Carne has selected option A and is still tightening straps. I tremble in fear ... tinged with anticipation ... cn


Damn it. My buttless chaps are at the cleaners. We'll have to make this a rain check.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 23, 2012)

why are we so quick to throw mr zimmerman under the bus? I don't think we should be assuming zimmerman did any thing wrong.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2012)

[youtube]jL72w4xiTVU[/youtube]

Does this bitch Zimmerman say "fuckin coon" @ 2:21-2:23


----------



## Wordz (Mar 23, 2012)

no he doesn't


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2012)

Wordz said:


> no he doesn't


Grow up...your shit getting kind of old

Edit: I have never used my ignore button until now ...


----------



## Wordz (Mar 23, 2012)

he doesn't say that. it's a fat guy grunting as he walks imo


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2012)

Fuckin awesome

*Wordz* 

View Profile 
View Forum Posts 
Private Message 
View Journal Entries 
View Articles 
Add as Contact 

Veteran Smoker

[h=2]This message is hidden because *Wordz* is on your ignore list. [/h]View Post


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 23, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the law.......


----------



## desert dude (Mar 23, 2012)

An eye witness account of the Trayvon Martin shooting. Doesn't fit the narrative on this thread so feel free to piss and sputter.

http://www.myfoxorlando.com/dpp/news/seminole_news/022712-man-shot-and-killed-in-neighborhood-altercation#ixzz1phFMGCu4


----------



## Wordz (Mar 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Fuckin awesome
> 
> *Wordz*
> 
> ...


lmao now you can't see me call you a fag


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2012)

i am tired of hearing about skittle boy... have a trial let, peers decide and stop spamming the news cycle.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 23, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah cuz getting knifed during a mugging in a park or at the ATM is LOTS OF FUN!! You don't get out much do you?


 
You know what;s *really* fun , when the muggers eyes get really HUGE at how large a small diameter hole can be when it's staring at them. And I could care less who thinks it's sadistic , it's freaking hilarious , that oooohhhhhSHIT!!! look........


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> An eye witness account of the Trayvon Martin shooting. Doesn't fit the narrative on this thread so feel free to piss and sputter.
> 
> http://www.myfoxorlando.com/dpp/news/seminole_news/022712-man-shot-and-killed-in-neighborhood-altercation#ixzz1phFMGCu4


I'm allergic to any type of FOXnews lies ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And you'd be surprised by all this WHY? For crying out loud it's Florida and a Cracker asshole , in a community run by Cracker assholes so why would it surprise you?


i guess it being 2012 and all, i would have thought we could do a little better.


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeh i know right..


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> 92FS ... I want to trade it for the 96A1 but the sentimental value always stops me ... Kind of hard to hid that Colt..but Hell yeah that bitch screams BACK THE FUCK UP


 

WRONG!..........and a MAJOR defensive error and hole on your thinking * NO* sidearm screams BACK UP until it's trained on the assailant and even then it's YOUR job to scream it. 

*NEVER* ever carry purely for the purpose of intimidation , which is why I actually prefer concealed , wait until intimidation is a necessary component of saving your ass , then is the time to dig on it and no sooner.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i guess it being 2012 and all, i would have thought we could do a little better.


 
If you haven't noticed , we're *devolving* not evolving. I share your sentiments , I just don't share any degree of optimism about same happening any time soon.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> An eye witness account of the Trayvon Martin shooting. Doesn't fit the narrative on this thread so feel free to piss and sputter.
> 
> http://www.myfoxorlando.com/dpp/news/seminole_news/022712-man-shot-and-killed-in-neighborhood-altercation#ixzz1phFMGCu4


lol.

a single witness who only identified himself as "john" trying to say that he witnessed martin, who is about half the size of zimmerman, on top of zimmerman beating him up.

right.

i've got a few bridges and some seaside land in arizona for ya.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.
> 
> a single witness who only identified himself as "john" trying to say that he witnessed martin, who is about half the size of zimmerman, on top of zimmerman beating him up.
> 
> ...


I have heard that Zimmerman had a bloody nose and neck. 

You dont seem to want to get all of the facts before you try, convict and execute this guy.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> WRONG!..........and a MAJOR defensive error and hole on your thinking * NO* sidearm screams BACK UP until it's trained on the assailant and even then it's YOUR job to scream it.
> 
> *NEVER* ever carry purely for the purpose of intimidation , which is why I actually prefer concealed , wait until intimidation is a necessary component of saving your ass , then is the time to dig on it and no sooner.


Guess you had to just write something for a debate, but I guarantee the sight of a weapon will stop most people from fucking with you .. Been around weapons to long for you to tell me anything different..Tell you what go inside a public place pull out your biggest side arm..Don't even point it at any one ..just say "excuse me" ..then you tell me if people "back the fuck up" or come to help you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I have heard that Zimmerman had a bloody nose and neck.
> 
> You dont seem to want to get all of the facts before you try, convict and execute this guy.


zimmerman aggressively pursued martin, called him a fucking coon, shot him to death, and then claimed self defense.

you seem to toe whatever line fox news tells you to. 

partisan hack gonna hack partisanly.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Guess you had to just write something for a debate, but I guarantee the sight of a weapon will stop most people from fucking with you .. Been around weapons to long for you to tell me anything different..Tell you what go inside a public place pull out your biggest side arm..Don't even point it at any one ..just say "excuse me" ..then you tell me if people "back the fuck up" or come to help you.


Why the fuck would you pull a sidearm in a public place without it being necessary?

That tells me more about you than anything else you have ever posted...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman aggressively pursued martin, called him a fucking coon, shot him to death, and then claimed self defense.
> 
> you seem to toe whatever line fox news tells you to.
> 
> partisan hack gonna hack partisanly.


Ok, first off you are an idiot but everybody already knew that.. No surprise there.

Secondly, there have been many opinions expressed on Fox News so it is not possible for me to be towing the line for all of them.

Third, I suggested you get all of the information before you execute the guy but your subsequent post just shows you have already made up your mind and are ready for the sentencing.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I have heard that Zimmerman had a bloody nose and neck.
> 
> You dont seem to want to get all of the facts before you try, convict and execute this guy.


Zimmerman should have not gotten out his vehicle and followed the young man..He was clearly the aggressor and for what ???? So now you telling me I can follow you around with my 9mm and then confront you..then if you get the upper hand on me I can you shot you dead..really ???


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why the fuck would you pull a sidearm in a public place without it being necessary?
> 
> That tells me more about you than anything else you have ever posted...


Tells me that you don't take the time to read a thread dumb azz.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> An eye witness account of the Trayvon Martin shooting. Doesn't fit the narrative on this thread so feel free to piss and sputter.
> 
> http://www.myfoxorlando.com/dpp/news/seminole_news/022712-man-shot-and-killed-in-neighborhood-altercation#ixzz1phFMGCu4


 
Maybe you should read that and ask yourself if that nonsense makes sense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Ok, first off you are an idiot but everybody already knew that.. No surprise there.


an internet gaylord is calling me names on a pot forum! heavens to betsy, whatever shall i do?



NLXSK1 said:


> Secondly, there have been many opinions expressed on Fox News so it is not possible for me to be towing the line for all of them.


it's "toeing the line", not "towing the line". you are not a boat. you are a partisan hack who stands behind whatever nonsense fox news puts out.



NLXSK1 said:


> Third, I suggested you get all of the information before you execute the guy but your subsequent post just shows you have already made up your mind and are ready for the sentencing.


what more do we need?

zimmerman, who is twice the size of martin, aggressively pursued him (fact, zimmerman himself said so), called him a fucking coon (fact, easily audible on 911 tapes), and shot him dead (fact).

are you going to try to tell me that fits the narrative of self defense? i fucking dare you. go ahead.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Guess you had to just write something for a debate, but I guarantee the sight of a weapon will stop most people from fucking with you .. Been around weapons to long for you to tell me anything different..Tell you what go inside a public place pull out your biggest side arm..Don't even point it at any one ..just say "excuse me" ..then you tell me if people "back the fuck up" or come to help you.




Nope I didn't " write it for purposes of debate" and ya missed something in one of the other threads. I *am* a licensed defensive firearms instructor , and you just FAILED a defensive carry course purely on the basis of ego and mouth. Defensive carry is not about running around playing " look at me I'm big-n-bad because I gots a GUNZ"......so save your hyperbole and sensationalistic bullshit for someone else , I'm not impressed by folks who looked down while they were taking a leak and subsquent to that purchased a fiream out of feelings of inadequacy. 


Run your mouth as you have here with the same attitude in one of my CCW cert classes and you'd be dismissed and would be noted as unsuitable to take it again.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Tells me that you don't take the time to read a thread dumb azz.


Wearing a sidearm is one thing. Pulling it out and playing dirty harry is completely different. It illustrates what a juvenile asshole you are and explains alot about the way you post here.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> an internet gaylord is calling me names on a pot forum! heavens to betsy, whatever shall i do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am saying that I am going to wait for the federal review before convicting the guy.

Apparently you have jumped on the lynch wagon and cant be bothered to take the time to make sure things are done right.

There is no *Fox News* line on the story, just like most other topics they present many opinions and request that their viewers "decide".


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Damn it. My buttless chaps are at the cleaners. We'll have to make this a rain check.


I think "buttless chaps" is redundant ... unless you're talking about a Yorkshire pensioners' soccer league. 

I actually had a pair of chaps back when i rode bikes. I did feel kind a weird wearing them at times. Maybe they should have not replaced the jeans. The swarm of yellowjackets was traumatic. cn


----------



## ink the world (Mar 23, 2012)

We argue back and forth here about politics and policy, I can honestly say that I'm shocked that there is any debate at all on this subject.

You have to be completely ignorant to fact, a straight up racist, a shitty human being or a combination of the three to be able to defend that shooting. The shooter pursued, confronted and shot an unarmed kid. Race aside, it was not justified. Any person that's been in the service, law enforcement or a basic fucking handgun safety class knows that.

Seriously, we argue alot here but to read someone defending the shooter disgusts me, even for here it's beyond low.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Nope I didn't " write it for purposes of debate" and ya missed something in one of the other threads. I *am* a licensed defensive firearms instructor , and you just FAILED a defensive carry course purely on the basis of ego and mouth. Defensive carry is not about running around playing " look at me I'm big-n-bad because I gots a GUNZ"......so save your hyperbole and sensationalistic bullshit for someone else , I'm not impressed by folks who looked down while they were taking a leak and subsquent to that purchased a fiream out of feelings of inadequacy.
> 
> 
> Run your mouth as you have here with the same attitude in one of my CCW cert classes and you'd be dismissed and would be noted as unsuitable to take it again.


 First off already CCW legal..second we are talking about if the mere site of a weapon causing people to pause , in which you said it will not. I disagree.. 3rd we are not in another thread we are in this one. 4th I only carry when transporting large sums of money and NEVER just for show ( something that was discussed in this thread )... The conversation was between me and Nodrama and we clearly understood what the other was speaking of..so please take your gun instructor god complex ass out the conversation if you can't follow..I think the military taught me how to respect firearms better then your little speech ever could.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 23, 2012)

Man I don't think I could ever imagine my kid being put to death in that situation. I see no remorse from this guy who is trying to play the victim card as much as possible. I mean how do you walk up behind someone, engage them physically, fatally wound your "attacker" or "suspicious party" and all of a sudden become a victim? 

The fact is this guy clearly and obviously murdered. He made very poor judgement calls, as well as the dispatcher. The dispatcher has no way of being able to tell the mental health of this "citizen" , let alone the capacity to properly handle a weapon in that situation. The dispatcher should never promoted this guy engaging another based solely on the fact that the dispatcher knew he was armed and had no way of telling that he would make this sort of piss poor judgement. 

All around its murder in the first degree for him and the dispatcher should be charged with aiding a felony at the very least. She failed to do her job, and she failed to save the life of an innocent citizen. Like most in Law Enforcement they are good at fucking up and are disgraceful to think they "serve and protect". More people have died at the hands of LEO then LEO have died at the hands of a citizen. Yet they say "to serve and PROTECT"
Our great first responder did a disservice to the community and failed to protect the life of a innocent young citizen. With as much respect as possible, it does not surprise me.

If you don't think race played any role...let me tell you what the first officer on seen reported to dispatch...1 WHITE MALE...1 BLACK MALE....Yet race ain't important? Every officer follows the protocol of identifying people FULLY and that INCLUDES RACE!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> First off already CCW legal..second we are talking about if the mere site of a weapon causing people to pause , in which you said it will not. I disagree.. 3rd we are not in another thread we are in this one. 4th I only carry when transporting large sums of money and NEVER just for show ( something that was discussed in this thread )... The conversation was between me and Nodrama and we clearly understood what the other was speaking of..so please take your gun instructor god complex ass out the conversation if you can't follow..I think the military taught me how to respect firearms better then your little speech ever could.


People who attempt to defend Zimmerman are only telling just what type of person they are


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> People who attempt to defend Zimmerman are only telling just what type of person they are


 

Talkin to yourself now there Mr. Mcho with A Dicketta?


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 23, 2012)

This guy has a right to counsel, but fuck me if you can find a coward to do it. Im sure he will but its only cause representation is getting $$$. I wonder (if he gets a lawyer) if his lawyer will have a change of heart and realize how morally wrong it is to defend someone who has obvious killed an unarmed CHILD via a gun and a twisted perception of reality.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> No stupid , we're talking about your bullshit attitude. And NO I won't take my ass out of the conversation , and just what the f*** do YOU think you're gonna do about it?
> 
> And BULLSHIT , you've shown why you carry here , of you'll make an EXCUSE like large sums of money , but in reality it's a dickwaving exercise with you , you're the kind jackass that just HAS to make sure everyone present KNOWs that you " carry" , which just may backfire on ya someday in a *REAL* defensive situation.
> 
> ...


guy I'm sitting here getting high laughing at you thinking you know me...This the internet do as you like.. read post #57 and your lame azz will see just what I said about carrying my firearm...Now pull your panties out your cum soak ass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am saying that I am going to wait for the federal review before convicting the guy.
> 
> Apparently you have jumped on the lynch wagon and cant be bothered to take the time to make sure things are done right.
> 
> There is no *Fox News* line on the story, just like most other topics they present many opinions and request that their viewers "decide".


wow, an endorsement for fox news.

there are enough facts already for any person of sound mind to conclude that zimmerman was not acting in self defense and furthermore that he committed a hate crime.

you go ahead and sit in coward's corner, the rest of us with eyeballs and ears will press for justice.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.
> 
> a single witness who only identified himself as "john" trying to say that he witnessed martin, who is about half the size of zimmerman, on top of zimmerman beating him up.
> 
> ...


LOL. An internet progressive who wasn't there, didn't see or hear anything, and you discount an eye witness observer because his name is "John". You don't know anything about this incident, nor do I. The police did not arrest Zimmer, although they are obviously under great pressure to do so. This eye witness account is the only thing I have seen about this incident except for speculation here and on some other forums. Zimmer seems like a total douche bag, cop wannabe, but I am not willing to try and convict because UncleUteris doesn't like the stand your ground law.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, an endorsement for fox news.
> 
> there are enough facts already for any person of sound mind to conclude that zimmerman was not acting in self defense and furthermore that he committed a hate crime.
> 
> you go ahead and sit in coward's corner, the rest of us with eyeballs and ears will press for justice.


Who is denying justice?

You bored?


----------



## Blaze Master (Mar 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> LOL. An internet progressive who wasn't there, didn't see or hear anything, and you discount an eye witness observer because his name is "John". *You don't know anything about this incident, nor do I*. The police did not arrest Zimmer, although they are obviously under great pressure to do so. This eye witness account is the only thing I have seen about this incident except for speculation here and on some other forums. Zimmer seems like a total douche bag, cop wannabe, but I am not willing to try and convict because UncleUteris doesn't like the stand your ground law.


i think you've been reading too many ron paul news letters. why don't you try listening to the 911 tape, that alone will tell you what happened.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2012)

LOL!!!

I think it is funny how off the wall people want to go on little to no info.

We got MixedMelodyMindBender ready to put the 911 operator in jail for simply being on the phone with the guy. The rest of you jackals are not much better.

And can a minority commit a hate crime? Is uttering a racial epithet enough basis to charge someone with a hate crime?

Where are the political correctness cops when you need them. They would have had Zimmerman before a firing squad already....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2012)

Thing about hate crimes is, they're equal opportunity. Anyone, minority or otherwise, can commit one. cn


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 23, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> I think it is funny how off the wall people want to go on little to no info.
> 
> ...



Absolutely! She is just as much as responsible for her actions that day as Zimmerman. She made wrong and poor choices. Especially as a emergency responder, she has an obligation, a duty to make the best choices possible. They go through intense training in many many different situations. This is not an unfamiliar scence to a 911 dispatcher. They know to NEVER ENCOURAGE SOMEONE TO ENGAGE ANOTHER PERSON IN THIS SITUATION, ESPECIALLY IF SOMEONE ADMITS TO HAVING A WEAPON! 

WIth that, she MUST BE RESPONSIBLE for DIRECTING HIM TO APPROACH AND ENGAGE. THAT IS AIDING A FELONY. WHICH IS A FELONY IN A CASE OF HOMICIDE. OR IS THIS NOT JUSTICE FOR ALL?

She could have told the man to STAND HIS POSITION UNTIL THE AUTHORITIES ARRIVE. IF she had said that, this TRAGEDY would not have been!

Why reduce the importance of the 911 operator? She was not "simply being on the phone"...she was doing her CIVIL JOB, Which has consequences if you fuck up!

Don't call me a jackal from behind your screen...say it like ya mean it and got a pair....which will never happen , especially from behind that screen!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> I already read it you idiot , and your juvenilia above just furthers the point that I made. At heart you're a snively little twat bragging on a ccw because you feel your dicks too short.
> 
> Instead of LondonFog it should be LondonFlaccid.


I'm just going to use the quote that was said to you in the last thread you started Bullshit in.


rollitup said:


> We've heard you, you're a really smart guy! So when are you going to wise up?
> 
> Figure it out.


You now can be the official gunsmith of RIU.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Absolutely! She is just as much as responsible for her actions that day as Zimmerman. She made wrong and poor choices. Especially as a emergency responder, she has an obligation, a duty to make the best choices possible. They go through intense training in many many different situations. This is not an unfamiliar scence to a 911 dispatcher. They know to NEVER ENCOURAGE SOMEONE TO ENGAGE ANOTHER PERSON IN THIS SITUATION, ESPECIALLY IF SOMEONE ADMITS TO HAVING A WEAPON!
> 
> WIth that, she MUST BE RESPONSIBLE for DIRECTING HIM TO APPROACH AND ENGAGE. THAT IS AIDING A FELONY. WHICH IS A FELONY IN A CASE OF HOMICIDE. OR IS THIS NOT JUSTICE FOR ALL?
> 
> ...


All that is great except the operator clearly said that he didnt need to pursue the subject....

So... your hypothesis is based on bullshit.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2012)

Well apparently this will not go away... People die all the time why is this such a big deal?

Because he was a kid, because he was black?... explain to me why this is such a big deal.

If this Zimmerman guy shot a white kids it wouldn't even be on the news.. add some race and BAM hate crime its good news.


Life is not like CSI many, many, many, many murders happen with no convictions.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 23, 2012)

Did'nt Need to= A Young Teen's Death
DO NOT DO IT = Teen walks away Alive

You do the math.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 23, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Well apparently this will not go away... People die all the time why is this such a big deal?
> 
> Because he was a kid, because he was black?... explain to me why this is such a big deal.
> 
> ...


I agree with the racial aspect comment of because its a white on black case. The big deal is we have an obligation to protect the young from shit like this. Your a sick fuck to think there is no big deal with people being killed or even just the death of people in general not "being a big deal"....There is help for thoughts like that man...if u live in america gets some public assistance and get your mind checked out...sound slike your 450,000 miles over due!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2012)

I am not defending the guy. What happened was a travesty but why must you all get to railed up about it. This proves the power of media.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> I agree with the racial aspect comment of because its a white on black case. The big deal is we have an obligation to protect the young from shit like this. Your a sick fuck to think there is no big deal with people being killed or even just the death of people in general not "being a big deal"....There is help for thoughts like that man...if u live in america gets some public assistance and get your mind checked out...sound slike your 450,000 miles over due!



have fun never thinking for yourself and listening to the media

that's not the point.. many teens have died in Ganges before the age of 20 so why is this one incident a big deal.. Yes i hope one day that all teens can live in safety, but to believe putting this one man in prison will fix the problem is just ridiculous.

so once again why is this one murder such a big deal.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> have fun never thinking for yourself and listening to the media


 If not for the media this would have gone unexposed. The cover-up would have been succesful..is that what you would have preferred ???


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> If not for the media this would have gone unexposed. The cover-up would have been succesful..is that what you would have preferred ???



wow you guys are hard headed. my point is this happens a lot but you never knew about it until the media told you. go outside of your gated community every once and a while.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 23, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> wow you guys are hard headed. my point is this happens a lot but you never knew about it until the media told you. go outside of your gated community every once and a while.


so are you saying the media should start telling us about all of them or none of them...???? Right now they told us about this one, which should open some eyes to all thats going on everyday..


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2012)

What ever man, i have seen my friend die in a similar way when i was growing up and yet this never made local news( we where cutting someones yard to get home quicker after a party).. Teens die all the time but unforgettably for it to be news worthy it must be a hate crime or some other crazy Nazi lover .. its OK tho the media told you this because they knew you would be back to hear more. The media established by the Constitution was to inform the public of government miss steps but now it is just entertainment. Your are better getting information by watching movies.

This has happened many more time then you think don't be so ignorant


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2012)

My condolence to his family and friends sorry i guess i just let my experiences make me feel bitter on a similar topic.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Mar 23, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> What ever man, i have seen my friend die in a similar way when i was growing up and yet this never made local news( we where cutting someones yard to get home quicker after a party).. Teens die all the time but unforgettably for it to be news worthy it must be a hate crime or some other crazy Nazi lover .. its OK tho the media told you this because they knew you would be back to hear more. The media established by the Constitution was to inform the public of government miss steps but now it is just entertainment. Your are better getting information by watching movies.
> 
> This has happened many more time then you think don't be so ignorant


Seems like theres a whole bunch of prosecuting attys that love to charge just about anyone . Cops to arrest them and courts to try them . Jail to house the convicts too . This is a huge industry . Why arent they after this guy? Have to say they may know what we dont. Media is geared for news breaking stuf, whatever sells or makes ratings go up . Media is not a court, good thing too .


----------



## Wordz (Mar 23, 2012)

Let's get to the real news. Erika Van Pelt got kicked off american idol because she was too old.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2012)

How many of you watch congress when they are in session ??? THAT'S ALL WHAT MEDIA SHOULD BE. they are half asleep and the world needs to see how much slacking our government does .. but no we are to worried about jersey shore


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2012)

It's C-Spanax. Perfect sleep aid. cn


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Mar 23, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> How many of you watch congress when they are in session ??? THAT'S ALL WHAT MEDIA SHOULD BE. they are half asleep and the world needs to see how much slacking our government does .. but no we are to worried about jersey shore


In the city I grew up in the media is totally controlled . 5 newspapers are all owned by the same group . 3 tv stations who only report on stories that politically help the same group as the newspapers . local news there is completely controlled by the same group who have been indicted for organized crime - many of the indicted have been the mayor almost all city dept heads and 2 state representatives . None of the local media will cover any story about these indictments or say any story that reflects negatively against these same crooks . Right now the ones being indicted that are in the news are all low level guys , the ones at the top never are challenged in the paper or on tv . Why even buy the papers there , certainly not for local political news stories . Get better stories of a political nature from out of area media .


----------



## HiloReign (Mar 23, 2012)

Why is human life a big deal gaiz?! -Ryan


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Mar 23, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> Why is human life a big deal gaiz?! -Ryan


This is an awful story , the family will never get justice . Can't bring the guy back from the dead .


----------



## beardo (Mar 23, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> How many of you watch congress when they are in session ??? THAT'S ALL WHAT MEDIA SHOULD BE. they are half asleep and the world needs to see how much slacking our government does .. but no we are to worried about jersey shore


Did you see the part where our military works for China and Russia or the U.N. or Nato or some shit?- Unbelievable !


----------



## malicifice (Mar 23, 2012)

Sad, yeah it is. First time its happened, nope. Won't be the last. Names, ages,faces, all that aside its just more one sided media bs. There's millions of other instances out there we never hear about because of politically corrective cover ups. The world is what it is. We could turn the tables on it and never even knew it happened.....


----------



## Wordz (Mar 23, 2012)

he looks like a nice enough guy


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2012)

It doesnt matter what color the attacker is.

The victim is a black person so OBVIOUSLY it is a hate crime... And it's Bush's fault!


----------



## Wordz (Mar 23, 2012)

&#8203;Makes me thirsty for a black and tan.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> Why is human life a big deal gaiz?! -Ryan


why is this one life a big deal when many others have ended in the same faith... (hope you men gaiz.. as guys and not the insulting term)


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm surprised a certain element on this board didn't jump on the name Zimmerman and scream, JEW!!!!

I knew this thread was going to sink into the shitter. Great job guys.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm surprised a certain element on this board didn't jump on the name Zimmerman and scream, JEW!!!!
> 
> I knew this thread was going to sink into the shitter. Great job guys.


yep because the internet conforms to your will ..


----------



## Wordz (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> It doesnt matter what color the attacker is.
> 
> The victim is a black person so OBVIOUSLY it is a hate crime... And it's Bush's fault!


you're a shitty troll.

the only thing zimmerman knew about the guy was that he was black. he uttered a racial slur while pursuing the kid who was half his size, and killed him.

not only was it not self-defense, it was racially motivated.

as i have pointed out before, and as cannabineer was kind enough to point out, hate crimes can apply to anyone.

you gonna try to argue that this was self defense? no? then shut the fuck up and get back to watching fox news. the o'reilly repeat comes on soon.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 23, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> It doesnt matter what color the attacker is.
> 
> The victim is a black person so OBVIOUSLY it is a hate crime... And it's Bush's fault!


Yes it does. In 2008 a similar incident happend with three black youths. One ended up dead. The two blacks who lived claimed Stand Your Ground, and walked. It was gang related and therefore about hate. No one gave a shit. Throw in some fake white guy, OMFG, lynch the racist bastard. People are pathetic. It doesn't matter the race. Some asshole middle aged dipshit shot a kid. End of stort. X old bastard kills Y young kid, you go to jail. It shouldn't matter what you replace X and Y with.

www.wctv.tv/home/headlines/92183289.html


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're a shitty troll.
> 
> the only thing zimmerman knew about the guy was that he was black. he uttered a racial slur while pursuing the kid who was half his size, and killed him.
> 
> ...


Yes, because we know all people who purposely set out to commit murder motivated by race call 911 for assistance...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> LOL. An internet progressive who wasn't there, didn't see or hear anything, and you discount an eye witness observer because his name is "John". You don't know anything about this incident, nor do I. The police did not arrest Zimmer, although they are obviously under great pressure to do so. This eye witness account is the only thing I have seen about this incident except for speculation here and on some other forums. Zimmer seems like a total douche bag, cop wannabe, but I am not willing to try and convict because UncleUteris doesn't like the stand your ground law.


excuse me, jackass.

i heard the 911 tapes. i know by zimmerman's own words that he was not acting in self defense, he was the aggressor. 

the "eyewitness" is the only thing you have seen about this incident? if so, my condolences at your inability to consume information.

great job on sticking up for a guy who was clearly not acting in self defense. what's your next move? you gonna try to race bait like your fellow fox news cohort NLXSK?

you're betting the house and farm on an unnamed "eyewitness" that fox news, the mecca and acme of reliable information is trotting out.

you are clearly a shitty consumer of information.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 23, 2012)

Are you liberals are the trolls making this about race. If it weren't, then no one would care. You would then have to find some other pathetic cause to bitch about. Free Dewey!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Throw in some fake white guy, OMFG, lynch the racist bastard. People are pathetic. It doesn't matter the race.


this was clearly racially-motivated.

we already try people based on intent and motive. when the motive has to do with race, that makes it more heinous in the eyes of the law (and anyone with a heart).

i knew you fuckers would be more than happy to make this a racial thing. sad little bunch of fucks you are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yes, because we know all people who purposely set out to commit murder motivated by race call 911 for assistance...


explain why he uttered "fucking coons" as he pursued an unarmed kid half his size for committing no crimes.


----------



## beardo (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> o'reilly repeat comes on soon.


oriley makes me sick- fuck him, lying chicken hawk that he is
ever since he disrespected the great Tony Bennet
I didn't care for oriley before but was indifferent, now it makes me sick that he has a show


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Are you liberals are the trolls making this about race.


excuse me?

take a look back at this thread, and tell me who brought race into it.

you are fucked in the head.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Yes it does. In 2008 a similar incident happend with three black youths. One ended up dead. The two blacks who lived claimed Stand Your Ground, and walked. It was gang related and therefore about hate. No one gave a shit. Throw in some fake white guy, OMFG, lynch the racist bastard. People are pathetic. It doesn't matter the race. Some asshole middle aged dipshit shot a kid. End of stort. X old bastard kills Y young kid, you go to jail. It shouldn't matter what you replace X and Y with.
> 
> www.wctv.tv/home/headlines/92183289.html


OMFG this is what i wa stalking about


----------



## Wordz (Mar 23, 2012)

When I type in murder on google news there are all kinds of events that don't get a thread on riu politics.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this was clearly racially-motivated.
> 
> we already try people based on intent and motive. when the motive has to do with race, that makes it more heinous in the eyes of the law (and anyone with a heart).
> 
> i knew you fuckers would be more than happy to make this a racial thing. sad little bunch of fucks you are.


Who gives a shit? Kid dead. The end. Where's juctice for Michael Jackson? You're the racist illiterate asshole, not me. I already said he should go to jail, it shoudn't be worse based on race. Unclebuck you're just a liberal tool. Grow up.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> excuse me, jackass.
> 
> i heard the 911 tapes. i know by zimmerman's own words that he was not acting in self defense, he was the aggressor.
> 
> ...



may i ask what source you heard these recordings from or would it be

www.ImLiberal.com <<<<< mad weak i made that up but its a link 

hahha we steer clear from one another but i must say you have a way to keep thread interesting


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> And can a minority commit a hate crime?





RyanTheRhino said:


> Because he was a kid, because he was black?... explain to me why this is such a big deal.
> 
> If this Zimmerman guy shot a white kids it wouldn't even be on the news.. add some race and BAM hate crime its good news.





NLXSK1 said:


> The victim is a black person so OBVIOUSLY it is a hate crime...


we can clearly see who did the race baiting. mentioning that this is clearly a hate crime is not race baiting, it's discussing the facts.

partisan hack asshats like NLXSK and low information blockheads like ryantherhino are the ones that brought the racial ugliness into the thread.

and for your edification, NLXSK, yes, uttering racial epithets while committing a crime does make it a hate crime.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Who gives a shit? Kid dead. The end. Where's juctice for Michael Jackson? You're the racist illiterate asshole, not me. I already said he should go to jail,* it shoudn't be worse based on race*. Unclebuck you're just a liberal tool. Grow up.


so the fact that the main, motivating factor that lead to a kid's death was the color of his skin does not make the crime more heinous in your mind?

you are entitled to that opinion, but be advised that nearly no one with a heart shares your ideology.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> may i ask what source you heard these recordings from...


the tape of zimmerman's call to 911.

[video=youtube;-hUgAfuYcg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hUgAfuYcg8[/video]

go ahead, tell me he is saying "fucking brooms".


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this was clearly racially-motivated.
> 
> we already try people based on intent and motive. when the motive has to do with race, that makes it more heinous in the eyes of the law (and anyone with a heart).
> 
> i knew you fuckers would be more than happy to make this a racial thing. sad little bunch of fucks you are.



Actually it was MMM that brought race into it back on page 15 or 16. 

But you are happy to blame it on me and jump right in on it while admonishing other people.... Fucking priceless....


----------



## malicifice (Mar 23, 2012)

Why didnt he call the police instead of his girl friend? Maybe the "dont say nothing" and the "fuck the police" mentality isn't the best option. I don't know just saying....


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we can clearly see who did the race baiting. mentioning that this is clearly a hate crime .



don't know about that wheres Jesse Jackson


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Actually it was MMM that brought race into it back on page 15 or 16.
> 
> But you are happy to blame it on me and jump right in on it while admonishing other people.... Fucking priceless....


MMM confused the race of the attacker.

you were the one who brought the ugliness in here, acting like minorities are immune from hate crimes somehow.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> don't know about that wheres Jesse Jackson


you played the race card, not me.

i just called you on it.

now your vagina is laden with sand, so much so that you have to try to flip the tables.

get fucked, i know you have a hard on for me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

malicifice said:


> Why didnt he call the police instead of his girl friend? Maybe the "dont say nothing" and the "fuck the police" mentality isn't the best option. I don't know just saying....


it's clearly trayvon's fault for getting killed, i get it. 

thank you for enlightening us all.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> MMM confused the race of the attacker.
> 
> you were the one who brought the ugliness in here, acting like minorities are immune from hate crimes somehow.


I didnt say minorities were immune, I said all black people are victims...

I asked a sarcastic question about minorities being guilty of hate crimes...

I havent even taken a position on who is at fault in this issue, only asked for people to wait and get all the facts. You are jumping up and down demanding a lynching based on your biased and ignorant opinion. I hope you never face the wrath of your peers based on partial information and end up being screwed over about it. Karma would be involved however.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 23, 2012)

&#8203;This thread has everything great about riu politics.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I asked a sarcastic question about minorities being guilty of hate crimes...


exactly, you did the race baiting.

must be so tough being a poor, persecuted white male nowadays, eh?



NLXSK1 said:


> I havent even taken a position on who is at fault in this issue...


do you honestly think an unarmed kid half the size of the guy who pursued him for no reason is at fault?

you are retarded.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;fLotehGgbiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLotehGgbiE[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do you honestly think an unarmed kid half the size of the guy who pursued him for no reason is at fault?
> 
> you are retarded.


He was wearing a hoodie. Rapers and unibombers wear those.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the tape of zimmerman's call to 911.
> 
> 
> go ahead, tell me he is saying "fucking brooms".


 you can make any sound what you think if you put words to it. 
you can make any sound what you think if you put words to it.

[video=youtube;t8hbtyGRS4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=t8hbtyGRS4U[/video]


----------



## Rtazmann (Mar 23, 2012)

* Zimmerman is a rent a cop Capt,,,,in that area,,that's why he wasn't put in jail,,,,but crap will fly within the next 2 weeks*


----------



## malicifice (Mar 23, 2012)

How did bob Dylan get caught up in this.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 23, 2012)

Bob dylans son shot him.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 23, 2012)

You shouldn't get more jail time for shooting someone because, "he was a nigger, all niggers die," compared to, "he was a New York Yankees fan, all them must die!" Some sports freaks get very angry. Both should get equal sentences. Race isn't ever a factor. I'm a secular humanist. We're all human. As a vegan, I care for all animal kingdom life. I never see race. I refused to fill out the 2010 census because it had race. If you feel race matters, ever, fuck you.

This for once is not a troll post. I may like to screw with people, but this here is me.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 24, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Who gives a shit? Kid dead. The end. Where's juctice for Michael Jackson? You're the racist illiterate asshole, not me. I already said he should go to jail, it shoudn't be worse based on race. Unclebuck you're just a liberal tool. Grow up.


Two different cases guy..Michael Jackson had a gun and was involved in a shoot out with other gang members...Trayvan had skittles and a can of ice tea minding his business, whilst walking back home from the store...you can't be that dense to compare the two..or can you


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Two different cases guy..Michael Jackson had a gun and was involved in a shoot out with other gang members...Trayvan had skittles and a can of ice tea minding his business, whilst walking back home from the store...you can't be that dense to compare the two..or can you


never put anything past a closet racist.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Two different cases guy..Michael Jackson had a gun and was involved in a shoot out with other gang members...Trayvan had skittles and a can of ice tea minding his business, whilst walking back home from the store...you can't be that dense to compare the two..or can you


you gotta admit tea in the right light looks like a gun


----------



## londonfog (Mar 24, 2012)

Hell it also states that Micheal Jackson and a friend fired the first shot...Sorry to see a young mans life be tragically taken, but this case is nothing close to Trayvan..I suggest Canna Sylvan read before he/she just stupidly post craziness..kinda reminds me of this guy who works at Wal Mart that use to post stupid shit..


----------



## londonfog (Mar 24, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> you gotta admit tea in the right light looks like a gun


For you to have lost a friend so tragically in the past, you sure can attempt to crack some funnies about young men dieing..


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> For you to have lost a friend so tragically in the past, you sure can attempt to crack some funnies about young men dieing..



copping methods.. and yes i never have or will trespass again.. in the south


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2012)

and that was an exaggeration to help your point if you must ask


----------



## desert dude (Mar 24, 2012)

Man, the stench of stupid is strong in this thread. Ever since the "Big Hack" this place has morphed from from a vomitorium into a steaming pile of shit. 

We need several buttons: "sad uteris", "happy uteris", "confused uteris", "post orgasmic uteris", "sandy uteris", "randy uteris", "cheesy uteris", "more cheese", "buy your own goddamn cheese", "who moved my cheese?", "I like cheese with my uteris".


----------



## desert dude (Mar 24, 2012)

"Confused Uteris":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qhm7-LEBznk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Smirgen (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpp/news/state/witness-martin-attacked-zimmerman-03232012



> ORLANDO - A witness we haven't heard from before paints a much different picture than we've seen so far of what happened the night 17-year-old Trayvon Martin was shot and killed.
> 
> The night of that shooting, police say there was a witness who saw it all.
> Our sister station, FOX 35 in Orlando, has spoken to that witness. What Sanford Police investigators have in the folder, they put together on the killing of Trayvon Martin few know about.
> ...




It'll be interesting to see how this turns out now , especially since Obamas gotten involved and Likened Treyvon to a son he might of had , Which really makes no sense unless hes talking about the color of his skin.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 24, 2012)

Smirgen said:


> http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpp/news/state/witness-martin-attacked-zimmerman-03232012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit with the eye witness accounts and facts already. This is a "hate crime" pure and simple. We have heard from the "haters" and we have heard from those who are pure of thought. Zimmer's guilty, all we have to do now is figure out all the charges.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Mar 24, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Man, the stench of stupid is strong in this thread. Ever since the "Big Hack" this place has morphed from from a vomitorium into a steaming pile of shit.
> 
> We need several buttons: "sad uteris", "happy uteris", "confused uteris", "post orgasmic uteris", "sandy uteris", "randy uteris", "cheesy uteris", "more cheese", "buy your own goddamn cheese", "who moved my cheese?", "I like cheese with my uteris".


Your on to something there Desert Dude . Insults and unintelligent conversation are a huge turnoff to me too . I am not religeous but anyone who is gets trashed and thats not cool . The same with a lot of threads - thrashing and trashing posts with slams and no facts . I some how expected more . A sad button would fit right in .


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Moses Mobetta said:


> Your on to something there Desert Dude . Insults and unintelligent conversation are a huge turnoff to me too . I am not religeous but anyone who is gets trashed and thats not cool . The same with a lot of threads - thrashing and trashing posts with slams and no facts . I some how expected more . A sad button would fit right in .


This is like every other forum I have been a member of. 

Like crying cause the sun rose in the sky again...


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 24, 2012)

i am confident that zimmerman will be charged eventually...the grand jury will indict this piece of crap... zimmerman should also be charged with statutory rape..he has a 17 year old girlfriend for 3 years and that douchebag is 28...i will be pleased in 2 weeks when this loser gets arrested and charged.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i am confident that zimmerman will be charged eventually...the grand jury will indict this piece of crap... zimmerman should also be charged with statutory rape..he has a 17 year old girlfriend for 3 years and that douchebag is 28...i will be pleased in 2 weeks when this loser gets arrested and charged.


You are probably right about him being charged... for something. When you have the president lamenting the son he never had and Al Sharpton agitating you can be sure that somebody is going down.

Jorge Zimmer is not a very sympathetic character. He was an idiot to have gotten so involved in a stupid situation. He should have stayed in his car. He was an idiot, pure and simple. He should be charged with aggravated stupidity and sentenced to 100 years of common sense training.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Its funny I bet if we took a poll 90% of the,responders here are,white suburban males who have never been on the wrong end of,any kind of crime much less experienced true racism. The geraldo post earlier illustrates that mentality. Hes basically protecting his son,from ignorant idiots like himself. His thought process is completely racist. Dont dress like an urban latino or black youth unless you want to be confused with,the,negative images of black and latino youths the media put out. Wtf? im sure trayvon did confront him. If a scumbag that looked like zimerman (lets face it regardless of race the guy looks like a douche) was following me id get agitated and confront him or if outnumbered run. was the car labeled neighborhood watch ? Did zimmerman id himself? If both of those are no, then all of his other actuons add up to equal racism. Ive been in the same situation in ny. Forest hills to be exact. No neighborhood watch just a bunch of white guys in a camaro who didnt appreciate an asian and latino in their hood even though my asian friend lived there.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 24, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Its funny I bet if we took a poll 90% of the,responders here are,white suburban males who have never been on the wrong end of,any kind of crime much less experienced true racism. The geraldo post earlier illustrates that mentality. Hes basically protecting his son,from ignorant idiots like himself. His thought process is completely racist. Dont dress like an urban latino or black youth unless you want to be confused with,the,negative images of black and latino youths the media put out. Wtf? im sure trayvon did confront him. If a scumbag that looked like zimerman (lets face it regardless of race the guy looks like a douche) was following me id get agitated and confront him or if outnumbered run. was the car labeled neighborhood watch ? Did zimmerman id himself? If both of those are no, then all of his other actuons add up to equal racism. Ive been in the same situation in ny. Forest hills to be exact. No neighborhood watch just a bunch of white guys in a camaro who didnt appreciate an asian and latino in their hood even though my asian friend lived there.





Now here is your typical lets lump everyone into the same group mentality like the shooter!!!!!!!


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Again you all speak abouy this academically and that is why you have no sympathy or understanding. Its either a broken moral compass or racism. Neither of which makes you good people.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Are you white and do you live in a suburb mindmelted? Please answer honestly


----------



## desert dude (Mar 24, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Its funny I bet if we took a poll 90% of the,responders here are,white suburban males who have never been on the wrong end of,any kind of crime much less experienced true racism. The geraldo post earlier illustrates that mentality. Hes basically protecting his son,from ignorant idiots like himself. His thought process is completely racist. Dont dress like an urban latino or black youth unless you want to be confused with,the,negative images of black and latino youths the media put out. Wtf? im sure trayvon did confront him. If a scumbag that looked like zimerman (lets face it regardless of race the guy looks like a douche) was following me id get agitated and confront him or if outnumbered run. was the car labeled neighborhood watch ? Did zimmerman id himself? If both of those are no, then all of his other actuons add up to equal racism. Ive been in the same situation in ny. Forest hills to be exact. No neighborhood watch just a bunch of white guys in a camaro who didnt appreciate an asian and latino in their hood even though my asian friend lived there.


I agree that Jorge does look like a douche bag. It is kind of racist to presume we are 90% white males who grew up in the lap of luxury (because, of course, all whites grow up in the lap of luxury due to their inclusion in the white men's club), though, don't you agree?

Let's face it, all the liberal, thought-crime groupies here are confused about who to sympathize with. One one side you have a latino (Jorge) and on the other is a young black kid (Trayvon). It's so confusing, who is the hater here? What we need is a white guy with blue eyes named Chad doing the shooting, then the case would be slam dunk.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 24, 2012)

Kkeeerrrriiistttt on a damn crutch already...............some of y'all quite frankly have your heads up your asses. Speaking as a licensed defensive firearms instructor and combat tactics instructor. 

This ***WAS NOT A CASE OF SELF DEFENSE*** , and don't **anyone** here had me a buncha bullshit about fucking RACE until you clear THAT frigging hurdle , then we can get to the FACT that it was racially motivated. 


Now I BEG a single one of a certain crowd here to try and tell *ME* that it was " self defefense" , go ahead please do because when ya do I'm going to make you look like a thorough and complete I D I O T.......... 

And some of y'all here are as disgusting on this issue as the politicos who are now exploiting this kids tragic death to "make hay" O' Bummer should bloody damned well be completely ASHAMED of his asinine behavior , and that opportunistic piece of febrile detritus known as Al Sharpton , he should be consigned to a small cell with David Duke , they deserve each other and there really is very little difference between the two of them. 

And guess what folks *I* don't give a shit who " saw Zimmerman on the ground" , I'm half his size too and if the cracker fuck ran up on me with his bullshit " I'm in charge" rap and waving a sidearm like a pecker I'd have beaten his ass like a fucking redheaded stepchild. If he ran up on this kid , started a scrap and then subsequent to that shot the kid 'cause he was getting his ass thumped over TROUBLE HE FRIGGING WENT LOOKING FOR!!!!! then he's just another pussy cracker asshole who couldn't handle shit he started and took the punk way out................now SOMEBODY ANY one of you folks attempting to make a justification for all this tell me that Zimmerman didn't ****GO LOOKING FOR TROUBLE*****............and he found it. 

Too bad he didn't run up on a trained licensed individual waving his dick shaped like a sidearm , a good portion of trained folks would just tap him twice immediately upon seeing the gun come out. He picked what he thought was an easy target , very little doubt on that issue.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 24, 2012)

Jorge looks like a douche. Trayvan looked like he was on drugs.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Desert dude i said nothing about luxury. Im talking isolation and experience. Are you a white suburban male?
My boss was from guAtemala she married a white cop and moved to the suburbs. Forgot all about her experiences and now its all black peope are lazy and want handouts and my taxes. Raci$m is about experience and ignorance which could lead to maliciousness.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 24, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Man, the stench of stupid is strong in this thread. Ever since the "Big Hack" this place has morphed from from a vomitorium into a steaming pile of shit.
> 
> We need several buttons: "sad uteris", "happy uteris", "confused uteris", "post orgasmic uteris", "sandy uteris", "randy uteris", "cheesy uteris", "more cheese", "buy your own goddamn cheese", "who moved my cheese?", "I like cheese with my uteris".


The red line under uteris lets you know it's not a word


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 24, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Again you all speak abouy this academically and that is why you have no sympathy or understanding. Its either a broken moral compass or racism. Neither of which makes you good people.




And your avatar makes you into a rapist woman beating , sexually exploitative fuckwad too. See how that works , now take your Al Sharpton style bullshit outa this or suffer the frigging consequences , you're no goddamned better than the borderline cracker assholes. 

Here lets get something out in the open , I *am* from the Deep South born and raised , I *am* of mixed race , and I thoroughly and completely detest the Cracker/KKK style crowd , but then I EQUALLY detest the crowd that's standing there screaming REPARATIONS! ...and pissing and moaning about events a 150 years plus past..........BOTH SIDES are FREAKING RACIST .....and if any insular " keep within the ranks" fucking FOOL of ANY stripe , ideology or race is too bloody damned STUPID to see THAT and see the corollary aspect of just HOW the fucking RACE CARD is constantly played by those in power and the media for nothing more than sensationalism to keep the general public occupied and *****at each others throats********* then if ya can't see it you;re just plain fucking BLIND.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 24, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Desert dude i said nothing about luxury. Im talking isolation and experience. Are you a white suburban male?
> My boss was from guAtemala she married a white cop and moved to the suburbs. Forgot all about her experiences and now its all black peope are lazy and want handouts and my taxes. Raci$m is about experience and ignorance which could lead to maliciousness.


 

Ah yes the usual liberal style indoctrinated mantra , ten to one you're a LilyWhite Faddist Twit following the issue ;cause it's trendy and you figure to assuage some sort of " guilt" via obsequious BULLSHIT like the above. Typical Pipe-n-Slippers fucking liberal with shit for direct experience. 

Hey clown how many days have YOU had to stretch a five lb bag of rice to cover?


----------



## desert dude (Mar 24, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Desert dude i said nothing about luxury. Im talking isolation and experience. Are you a white suburban male?
> My boss was from guAtemala she married a white cop and moved to the suburbs. Forgot all about her experiences and now its all black peope are lazy and want handouts and my taxes. Raci$m is about experience and ignorance which could lead to maliciousness.


I am white, mostly. I grew up in Chicago in a Mexican neighborhood that nearly everybody would classify as a ghetto. I now live in a small town in the California desert that has no suburbs because it has no urb. 

You seem to want to dismiss anybody here who is white. How is that conducive to a conversation? How is that any better than a white guy who dismisses your opinion because you are black/asian/mexican/etc?


----------



## desert dude (Mar 24, 2012)

Wordz said:


> The red line under uteris lets you know it's not a word


Ant the 24 point comic sans font lets you know it is a dope with nothing to say.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 24, 2012)

jorge is not a "cracker" he is hispanic.... it is insane for this useless police dept. to not have arrested this turd...if you creep on someone in a car and you are armed then get out and get your ass beat..then shoot the guy and he dies ..who was acting in self defense..you should be charged with murder..this loser zimmerman will be charged with murder before april 15th...the police chief should be fired asap.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 24, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Ant the 24 point comic sans font lets you know it is a dope with nothing to say.


way to add to a 12 page thread where every page is the same comment regurgitated. You live in the desert your opinions are not valid.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 24, 2012)

All I can say is I,speak from experience not ideology. I have white skin and im latino. I grew up in the ghetto and went to the best boarding school in the country. I spent every summer with my 12 black and white cousins in Peru sharing rice and eggs and ive worked half my life for fortune 500 company.  IVE SEEN RACISM AND IVE BEEN PUT IN SITUATIONS IN WHICH IVE BEEN RACIST (and im ashamed and thought back on my behavior and chNgedT The point is environment and experience play a part even though some of you dont want to


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Admit it. and to zealous about my avatar ive never hurt a woman which is in sharp contrast to alot of the avatars and posters behaviors here 
So eat a dick roninamok I have been there and back.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 24, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Admit it. and to zealous about my avatar ive never hurt a woman which is in sharp contrast to alot of the avatars and posters behaviors here
> So eat a dick roninamok I have been there and back.


&#8203;avatar makes me want a jelly donut


----------



## desert dude (Mar 24, 2012)

"*All I can say is I,speak from experience not ideology."

Me too.
*


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 24, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Are you white and do you live in a suburb mindmelted? Please answer honestly


The MOST racist thing I have heard in years , right here for all to see. How come you hate white people so much bundee? And don't tell me you are white either, you are as racist as Hitler and its totally obvious when you keep calling the kettle black.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 24, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The MOST racist thing I have heard in years , right here for all to see. How come you hate white people so much bundee? And don't tell me you are white either, you are as racist as Hitler and its totally obvious when you keep calling the kettle black.



Really, that's the most racist thing you have heard in years?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 24, 2012)

<<<Floridian who is once again ashamed of my state


----------



## Rtazmann (Mar 24, 2012)

*UncleBuck ,,,to add 1 more thing to your post(not trying to be a smart ass),,,Fl. does have the death penalty*


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 24, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> <<<Floridian who is once again ashamed of my state




I am not at all.......


----------



## Rtazmann (Mar 24, 2012)

*mysunnyboy,,i'm not ashamed of Florida.... lets not forget the criminals brought to justice by serving life or getting fried. I was in Florida for 40 years before i came to Tn.. and i'm moving back soon..*


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 24, 2012)

I told everyone what pov im coming from. At least im honest about it not trying to hide my upbringing and environment and say it doeant influence my thought. i get mistaken for jewish all the time. Little old ladies speak to me in yiddish and chabad lubavitch tries to convert me all the time (hq is on 5th ave ). People always assume im theirace and project what they want to see in me. Then they reveal their true thoughta to me . You should hear the ahit that people say and then the looks on their faces when they find out im latino.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 24, 2012)

been here 48 years, not happy with this state at all. just one native's opinion.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 24, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> been here 48 years, not happy with this state at all. just one native's opinion.


46yrs and i am still not .......


----------



## Rtazmann (Mar 24, 2012)

*DelSlow,,,,from my understanding after talking to 1 of my sons in Florida,,, this law "stand your ground will not apply",,,only as a possible example of something.. Zimmerman was told to back off and he didn't..self-defense isn't going to be the issue,,,he was up to no good from the get-go..I believe it was UncleBuck that said he was a murderer,, and without a doubt i agree.. Zimmerman executed a minor..and this is enough to make any-one sick..,,I don't think race was a motive,,,,i believe Zimmerman would have shot any-one that night..*


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 24, 2012)

Rtazmann said:


> *DelSlow,,,,from my understanding after talking to 1 of my sons in Florida,,, this law "stand your ground will not apply",,,only as a possible example of something.. Zimmerman was told to back off and he didn't..self-defense isn't going to be the issue,,,he was up to no good from the get-go..I believe it was UncleBuck that said he was a murderer,, and without a doubt i agree.. Zimmerman executed a minor..and this is enough to make any-one sick..,,I don't think race was a motive,,,,i believe Zimmerman would have shot any-one that night..*




Damn someone who actually gets it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rtazmann (Mar 24, 2012)

*i can say this ,,,,,Florida and Tn. do have 1 thing in common,,,,they both have Govenors that suck..,,i'm from Fl.,,,,now living in TN.*


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 24, 2012)

Rtazmann said:


> *i can say this ,,,,,Florida and Tn. do have 1 thing in common,,,,they both have Govenors that suck..,,i'm from Fl.,,,,now living in TN.*


Yes the govenor does suck very much........


----------



## Rtazmann (Mar 24, 2012)

*ink the world,,,most of his family has something to do with the county,,,,,and the rest,,,,Law enforcement,,,biggest reason he is walking around a free man.and this is going to get worse,,,,,Just heard the Black Panthers just put out a $10,000 REWARD for ZIMMERMAN"S capture...Was on Cnn.*


----------



## Wordz (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll go kidnap zimmerman for 10k


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 24, 2012)

Rtazmann said:


> *DelSlow,,,,from my understanding after talking to 1 of my sons in Florida,,, this law "stand your ground will not apply",,,only as a possible example of something.. Zimmerman was told to back off and he didn't..self-defense isn't going to be the issue,,,he was up to no good from the get-go..I believe it was UncleBuck that said he was a murderer,, and without a doubt i agree.. Zimmerman executed a minor..and this is enough to make any-one sick..,,I don't think race was a motive,,,,i believe Zimmerman would have shot any-one that night..*


I'm just surprised that he hasn't been arrested yet. If nothing happens soon, I see riots in the near future.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Again him saying fucking coon makes it racially motivated. If he didnt have it on his mind why did he say it? If it was a white guy do you think he would have muttered fucking cracker? I would love to see an incident log with all of his stops to see what "assholes" are always getting away from him. Hispanic are racist too. Latin politics have been dominated by white and mestizo candidates and only recently have native indian candidates been winning elections and getting representation. There is a skin color hierarchy. but of course everyone here already knew that


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 24, 2012)

zimmerman needs to turn himself in, he may regret not doing so, in a big big way


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Mar 24, 2012)

How the fuck do you not detain the armed suspect at a murder scene. Even if it was self defense you need to gather evidence and question the only armed person involved! Zimmerman's self-defense case falls apart if you breathe on it. They can do all kinds of drug investigations but when a black kid gets shot they don't give a fuck. Speaking of drugs what kind of monster tests the UNARMED kids corpse but not the shooter?!?!

I can understand that crazy assholes like Zimmerman exist but a whole police department tried to bury this. Zimmerman is still a free man! I'm used to fucked up shit happening in this country but this makes me physically angry. What if it were your kid, wouldn't you want justice, or at least to know that crazy asshole is locked away from society?

At 3:30 Steven Oh does a great job of explaining what the cops should have done.
[video=youtube;mOpGAOXL5Uk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOpGAOXL5Uk[/video]


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Mar 24, 2012)

That video disgusts me


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 24, 2012)

Drug tests are routine as a part of an autopsy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Drug tests are routine as a part of an autopsy.


also for employment so what's your point?

i see the point now, sorry 

no one has the right to shoot anyone else for walking through a neighborhood in america PERIOD


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 24, 2012)

forgetfulpenguin said:


> How the fuck do you not detain the armed suspect at a murder scene. Even if it was self defense you need to gather evidence and question the only armed person involved! Zimmerman's self-defense case falls apart if you breathe on it. They can do all kinds of drug investigations but when a black kid gets shot they don't give a fuck. Speaking of drugs what kind of monster tests the UNARMED kids corpse but not the shooter?!?!
> 
> I can understand that crazy assholes like Zimmerman exist but a whole police department tried to bury this. Zimmerman is still a free man! I'm used to fucked up shit happening in this country but this makes me physically angry. What if it were your kid, wouldn't you want justice, or at least to know that crazy asshole is locked away from society?
> 
> At 3:30 Steven Oh does a great job of explaining what the cops should have done.


 

MASSIVE like.Well said.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Drug tests are routine as a part of an autopsy.


I'm impressed they can get the corpse to pee. cn


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 24, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> also for employment so what's your point?
> 
> i see the point now, sorry
> 
> no one has the right to shoot anyone else for walking through a neighborhood in america PERIOD


If I seen some asshole walking around my neighborhood in the pouring rain looking sketchy I would confront him too(regardless of skin color). People so easily take in what the media feeds them its sickening.They make trayvon out as this innocent boy.Truth is all the pictures in the media are from long ago when he was 13.He's now 17 and a 6'2 football player.Also note he was on a 5 day suspension.Pretty far from the "honour roll" student the media is calling him.As far as zimmerman goes he has been a neighborhood watch member for years without trouble.Out of the 49 calls he made to the police over the years only 8 were to report black males.He was also a "mentor" for troubled teens and has been seen at local fundraisers with 2 black boys that claimed he was an awesome guy and they "loved him".2 witnesses have said that zimmerman was on his back getting his ass whooped and then the shot.The only "witness" that says different is a woman that didnt see anything.She only heard a "child" screaming for help.Guess what at 17 you dont have a child voice anymore unless your some kind of pre pubescent freak lol.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> jorge is not a "cracker" he is hispanic.... it is insane for this useless police dept. to not have arrested this turd...if you creep on someone in a car and you are armed then get out and get your ass beat..then shoot the guy and he dies ..who was acting in self defense..you should be charged with murder..this loser zimmerman will be charged with murder before april 15th...the police chief should be fired asap.


 
Agree with everything , save this: in my experience ( ymmv) the word "cracker" while primarily a term oriented towards shiftless toothless white trash quite similar to the hillbillies endemic to certain portions of the posterior end of Appalachia resident within Georgia , Fla and to a lesser extent S.C. and 'Bama , it is also a *mindset* that afflicts others at times. 


And I'll point something out here , I jumped all over Bundee , and yes I do disagree with certain of his statements , but I know *exactly* where he's coming from. And the *reality* is that there are still communities where you can still be convicted of things such as DWN ( driving while nonwhite) , this is an indisputable fact. 

HOWEVER , at it's deeper depths does not this tragic incident speak to things within our society even deeper and darker than racism. We as a society are increasingly inured and numb to such events. 

And such bullying , thug behavior is becoming much more common , and the occurences seem increasingly surreal and primal both.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 24, 2012)

> *
> 
> yeah, dumb nigger deserved to die, walking around, looking all sketchy. good thing someone twice his size actively pursued him and murdered him.
> 
> ...


Traivan was 6' 2" tall... You keep saying someone twice his size. I have not heard that Zimmerman is over 12' tall. Could you link to a source please?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Traivan was 6' 2" tall... You keep saying someone twice his size. I have not heard that Zimmerman is over 12' tall. Could you link to a source please?


weight, dummy.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, dumb nigger deserved to die, walking around, looking all sketchy. good thing someone twice his size actively pursued him and murdered him.
> 
> ya know, self defense.
> 
> ...


Well 1 witness is the mysterious "john " that has been mentioned.The other is a teen(black if it matters)that was outside with his dog.

And about the nigger comment Im not racist sorry bud.Seems to me that anyone that doesn't share your opinion is a racist.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> weight, dummy.


So being fat makes you dangerous now?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Well 1 witness is the mysterious "john " that has been mentioned.The other is a teen(black if it matters)that was outside with his dog.
> 
> And about the nigger comment Im not racist sorry bud.Seems to me that anyone that doesn't share your opinion is a racist.


no, i wouldn't ascribe to racism what is explained by stupidity. and you still never provided any citation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> So being fat makes you dangerous now?


get into a fight with someone twice your size, which i imagine for you would be someone who weighs about 170 pounds, and tell me how much of an advantage it gives you.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> get into a fight with someone twice your size, which i imagine for you would be someone who weighs about 170 pounds, and tell me how much of an advantage it gives you.


A person twice my size would weigh about 320#... I wouldnt fight, I would run and laugh....

I think you are exaggerating the difference in size/weight.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> A person twice my size would weigh about 320#... I wouldnt fight, I would run and laugh....
> 
> I think you are exaggerating the difference in size/weight.


i don't care what you think, so there's also that to consider.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i wouldn't ascribe to racism what is explained by stupidity. and you still never provided any citation.


Would it really matter? You would just say something like "A bigot wrote that".And what about your sources? Its a bunch of hearsay.They heard someone screaming? like wow.Prove to me it was him screaming(without a reasonable doubt).Also why do you think zimmerman hasn't been arrested?Because the PD is racist too?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 24, 2012)

eh..it is florida man..why did casey anthony walk?...zimmerman will be charged and convicted promise you...it just take a lil more time because the police dept there is retarded.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 24, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> A person twice my size would weigh about 320#... I wouldnt fight, I would run and laugh....
> 
> I think you are exaggerating the difference in size/weight.


Someone knows exactly how to handle a fat ass, run away, taunt, run away , taunt, run away taunt, kick their huffin and puffin ass. Survival of the smartest.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Someone knows exactly how to handle a fat ass, run away, taunt, run away , taunt, run away taunt, kick their huffin and puffin ass. Survival of the smartest.


how exactly do you outrun a fat ass with an SUV?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how exactly do you outrun a fat ass with an SUV?


I assume you never did any "Adventure seeking" in your youth and never got chased by the po po? If you want to out run the cops in cruisers, just go through people's yards, cops won't follow you they have to go all the way around.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you keep insisting i think you're racist or a bigot? i merely think you are stupid.
> 
> go ahead and tell me how zimmerman was acting in self defense by chasing the unarmed kid and how the law protects him here. write a dissertation on it.
> 
> ...


I like how you debate.People with differing opinions are either stupid or a racist.
If someone approached you and asked what you were doing around the neighborhood would you swing on them? would you have the right to?
When i was a teen i was approached a couple times by members of the community to ask what i was up to and I never beat their ass.I simply told them what i was doing.And what if zimmerman didnt have a gun and was beaten ?would it have been justified?


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, the yelling for help followed by a loud pop pretty much tells the tale.
> 
> hard to say you are acting in self defense when you are twice the size and actively aggressing your unarmed victim. not to mention trayvan was found face down on the ground.
> 
> i can't wait to see zimmerman rot behind bars for the rest of his life.


Dunno that this has been touched on yet (surely it has) the New black panthers put up 10k for zimmerman's capture, they intend to kill him.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2012)

I do know 10k is kinda weak seeing how they have 5000 members that's a couple buck a head.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I like how you debate.People with differing opinions are either stupid or a racist.


not everyone, just you. you enchanted me by coming into this thread, talking about what a saint zimemrman was and what a punk martin was. 

simply heart warming.



cliffey501 said:


> If someone approached you and asked what you were doing around the neighborhood would you swing on them? would you have the right to?When i was a teen i was approached a couple times by members of the community to ask what i was up to and I never beat their ass.I simply told them what i was doing.And what if zimmerman didnt have a gun and was beaten ?would it have been justified?


i'm not concerned with chasing your hypothetical scenario bunnies. what would be nice is if you could explain to me how the statute know as "stand your ground" protects someone that provoked the incident by pursuing his victim. 

but again, you are far too dumb to be capable of anything like that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

dbkick said:


> Dunno that this has been touched on yet (surely it has) the New black panthers put up 10k for zimmerman's capture, they intend to kill him.


lol, no wonder the SPLC has them listed as a hate group.

and yes, it has been mentioned.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2012)

all the hate here it's not surprising a innocent young boy is dead. most of you should probably consider bennies, would def benefit society.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 24, 2012)

if i was walking down the street and someone was creeping in a car i would confront them..if they asked me what i was doing i would tell them to fuck off and don't worry about what i am doing...if they got out of the vehicle there would be a fight..i would take that as a threat and beat zimmermans ass too...zimmerman was the aggressor and the instigator and the murderer...i can't wait til that piece of crap gets charged


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> if i was walking down the street and someone was creeping in a car i would confront them..if they asked me what i was doing i would tell them to fuck off and don't worry about what i am doing...if they got out of the vehicle there would be a fight..i would take that as a threat and beat zimmermans ass too...zimmerman was the aggressor and the instigator and the murderer...i can't wait til that piece of crap gets charged


but wouldn't you rather see a swifter more just justice (hell they may even you tube it) and turn the little bitch over to the new black panthers?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 24, 2012)

i have no problem with street justice...the police are not doing their job and it would please me to see the panthers or anyone else kill that asshole zimmerman...but i think it would be better for the state to charge and convict this turd ...to send a loud message to any other neighborhood watch doucheags driving around with handguns looking to start shit with people minding their own business,


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

i do not endorse the death penalty, ever.

and i personally would derive more joy at the thought of zimmerman occupying a jail cell for as long as the law allows.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i have no problem with street justice...the police are not doing their job and it would please me to see the panthers or anyone else kill that asshole zimmerman...but i think it would be better for the state to charge and convict this turd ...to send a loud message to any other neighborhood watch doucheags driving around with handguns looking to start shit with people minding their own business,


Oh I think this will put a little dent in the wannabe cop attitude of the neighborhood watch gang.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 24, 2012)

lets hope so.... i am really stunned at how many people do not see how wrong zimmerman was here


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i do not endorse the death penalty, ever.
> 
> and i personally would derive more joy at the thought of zimmerman occupying a jail cell for as long as the law allows.


circumstances indicate to me manslaughter would be the worst charge he's looking at , have charges even been mentioned yet? how long will he be in? long enough for a new black panther on the inside to shank his ass.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree with some of ronins last post. I think there was stereotyping involved probably by both parties. The difference being if Trayvon had won the fight and killed Zimmerman he would have been arrested on the spot and tried for manslaughter still bringing questions of race into the issue. Even though I am lighter skinned than my biological brother (we both have the same parents he takes after my dad) he looks like zimmerman. He is a 280lb former Marine. He has experienced far more overt racism than I have over his lifetime. Police stops , refusal of service, fistfights with coworkers who harrass him. He was being recruited to be a sherriff in his town but he couldnt stand the insularity of upstate life and the fact he would be dealing everynight with the methheads and drunks that wanted to do him im on a regular basis.

Unfortunately economics are the tools those in power ha


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If I seen some asshole walking around my neighborhood in the pouring rain looking sketchy I would confront him too(regardless of skin color). People so easily take in what the media feeds them its sickening.They make trayvon out as this innocent boy.Truth is all the pictures in the media are from long ago when he was 13.He's now 17 and a 6'2 football player.Also note he was on a 5 day suspension.Pretty far from the "honour roll" student the media is calling him.As far as zimmerman goes he has been a neighborhood watch member for years without trouble.Out of the 49 calls he made to the police over the years only 8 were to report black males.He was also a "mentor" for troubled teens and has been seen at local fundraisers with 2 black boys that claimed he was an awesome guy and they "loved him".2 witnesses have said that zimmerman was on his back getting his ass whooped and then the shot.The only "witness" that says different is a woman that didnt see anything.She only heard a "child" screaming for help.Guess what at 17 you dont have a child voice anymore unless your some kind of pre pubescent freak lol.


clifey you make THIS your 63rd post in over 2 years?  where ya been?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Have chosen to divide us. zimmerman probably saw him as a threat to his property first then fell on the crutxh of racism to finish justifyimg his actions. Its still here just a lot easier to cover up and justify in the name of money.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 24, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> clifey you make THIS your 63rd post in over 2 years?  where ya been?



Someone had to say it.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not everyone, just you. you enchanted me by coming into this thread, talking about what a saint zimemrman was and what a punk martin was.
> 
> simply heart warming.
> 
> ...



Please tell me how you know he pursued him? He says he was looking at the street sign to find out what street he was on when he was attacked? You know this is false? If he was attacked the he was not the aggressor and had every right to use lethal force.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 24, 2012)

so the kid crying and yelling for help was attacking zimmerman?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 24, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> so the kid crying and yelling for help was attacking zimmerman?


please tell me how you know that was trayvon screaming?


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 24, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> so the kid crying and yelling for help was attacking zimmerman?


I think zimmerman was the screaming child. He was getting his ass whooped.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Please tell me how you know he pursued him? He says he was looking at the street sign to find out what street he was on when he was attacked? You know this is false? If he was attacked the he was not the aggressor and had every right to use lethal force.


Where Trayvon was murdered by Zimmerman does not have access to vehicles. It was on a walkway between buildings. Zimmerman got out of his vehicle and pursued Trayvon on foot. There was a news story where they did a re-enactment and it plainly showed that Zimmerman had to chase Trayvon on foot to the location where the murder took place. It was NOT self-defense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Please tell me how you know he pursued him?


he was asked if he was pursuing martin and he said yes, that's how i know. 

i knew you were just dumb, not necessarily racist.



cliffey501 said:


> He says he was looking at the street sign to find out what street he was on when he was attacked? You know this is false? If he was attacked the he was not the aggressor and had every right to use lethal force.


the statute in question does not protect him if he provoked the situation, which he said he did.

you're not too bright, are ya?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> please tell me how you know that was trayvon screaming?


that's what a witness claims. of course, the cops tried to "correct" her statement. and for some reason, gathered no evidence of the supposed bloody nose or stained shirt.

fucking coo- errrr, cops.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 24, 2012)

this man the shooter is going to get put in a dark sweaty place for a long time, listen to the police phone call where the shooter calls and says he is following the victim and is told by police to not follow him

then he shoots him in cold blood

anyone that sees different is a retard or a bigot or both, figure it out folks 

fuck

this country used to have good Samaritan laws not shoot whenever your scared at something

whts wrong with you people


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> this man the shooter is going to get put in a dark sweaty place for a long time, listen to the police phone call where the shooter calls and says he is following the victim and is told by police to not follow him
> 
> then he shoots him in cold blood
> 
> ...


yeah? how much time has he done so far? IF he does any time at all he'll probably be out by the time the innocent boy would have turned 21. this reminds me a little of an off topic event, a mother , jaywalking to catch a bus with her children, drunk driver takes out one child , repeat drunk driver I might add. He gets 6 months and the mother got a few years (can't remember the details but this is fairly accurate in my mind) , justice is bullshit sometimes man.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 24, 2012)

Lot of you saying that two wrongs will make a right.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> this man the shooter is going to get put in a dark sweaty place for a long time, listen to the police phone call where the shooter calls and says he is following the victim and is told by police to not follow him
> 
> then he shoots him in cold blood
> 
> ...


He was never told by police to "Not follow him" not once, not ever.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Where Trayvon was murdered by Zimmerman does not have access to vehicles. It was on a walkway between buildings. Zimmerman got out of his vehicle and pursued Trayvon on foot. There was a news story where they did a re-enactment and it plainly showed that Zimmerman had to chase Trayvon on foot to the location where the murder took place. It was NOT self-defense.


I would've gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for those damn stoner kids and their dog.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R76jSM7GfYc&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

You tell 'em Velma!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 24, 2012)

when someone phones in a suspicious person to the police it is standard procedure to inform caller to not approach and or apprehend the person of interest . . . . . . they do this just so the cops can deal with the situation vs some dumb loser living in his familys basement . . . . . ..


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> He was never told by police to "Not follow him" not once, not ever.


this isn't the 911 transcript I saw.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 24, 2012)

dbkick said:


> this isn't the 911 transcript I saw.


are there any copies on the interweb


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's what a witness claims. of course, the cops tried to "correct" her statement. and for some reason, gathered no evidence of the supposed bloody nose or stained shirt.
> 
> fucking coo- errrr, cops.


How do you know what someone sounds like when they are screaming when you've never met them before?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 24, 2012)

dbkick said:


> this isn't the 911 transcript I saw.


Even if the words "Mr Zimmerman, DO NOT FOLLOW HIM" are clearly printed on an official transcript, my fact still stands. The police never once told him to not follow, not once not ever.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> are there any copies on the interweb


fuck probably but I'm a little too ripped to prove shit I say by posting a link and less concerned, this kind of shit happens every-fucking-day, I look and prepare for shit more at home and near and dear.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2012)

I can't remember the exact words but I think the dispatcher told the guy "we don't need you to do that" in reference to the fucker following him ok? to the best of my knowledge at this time that's my story.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2012)

Zimmerman reported the teen had started to run and said he was following. The dispatcher told him, &#8220;We don't need you to do that.&#8221;


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-zimmerman-not-racist-trayvon-martin-20120324,0,7754648.story

we good now????


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 24, 2012)

dbkick said:


> I can't remember the exact words but I think the dispatcher told the guy "we don't need you to do that" in reference to the fucker following him ok? to the best of my knowledge at this time that's my story.


Even if not following him was in some vague way telepathically relayed to mr Zimmerman, the Police still said nothing of the kind, I don't care if 100 dispatchers told him not to follow, even if you have proof of 100 dispatchers and can back it up 100%. The police never told him to do shit.

I am well aware of this little fact:


> Zimmerman reported the teen had started to run and said he was following. The dispatcher told him, &#8220;We don't need you to do that.&#8221;


 Fact is that the POLICE never told him jack shit. The dispatcher is not a police officer, they are regular people who work for the city and answer the fucking phone and relay messages to the police. Dispatchers do not have criminal justice degrees, never went to academy, have not a clue on procedures other than what they are told to tell you, they have zero authority.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 24, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Even if the words "Mr Zimmerman, DO NOT FOLLOW HIM" are clearly printed on an official transcript, my fact still stands. The police never once told him to not follow, not once not ever.


....wait, wha...?


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2012)

He's got something in his hands!!
Skittles obviously, if this was my kid I wouldn't need the new black panthers and their shitty little 10k reward for the capture.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 24, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Even if not following him was in some vague way telepathically relayed to mr Zimmerman, the Police still said nothing of the kind, I don't care if 100 dispatchers told him not to follow, even if you have proof of 100 dispatchers and can back it up 100%. The police never told him to do shit.


Ok, I see what you did there.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 24, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Even if not following him was in some vague way telepathically relayed to mr Zimmerman, the Police still said nothing of the kind, I don't care if 100 dispatchers told him not to follow, even if you have proof of 100 dispatchers and can back it up 100%. The police never told him to do shit.


you're fucked up man, goodbye. Hope it isn't you're kid next time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> How do you know what someone sounds like when they are screaming when you've never met them before?


his dad said it sounded like his son when he listened to the tapes.

are you done granting sainthood to zimmerman yet?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> his dad said it sounded like his son when he listened to the tapes.
> 
> are you done granting sainthood to zimmerman yet?


I wonder if Zimmerman's mother could be brought in to corroborate such a thing.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 24, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Even if the words "Mr Zimmerman, DO NOT FOLLOW HIM" are clearly printed on an official transcript, my fact still stands. The police never once told him to not follow, not once not ever.


 

And you quite clearly are unfamilar with dispatch procedures and the s.o.p. in virtually every department across the land.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 24, 2012)

what exactly is your dog in this fight No Drama or are you here just to split hairs . . . . .. . . . . .. . .are you playing devils advocate here or defending this mans right to abuse laws that should never have been allowed to exist in the first place

this man took the law into his own hands through delusional paranoia. period. and ya in this mans case a civil servant aka "police telephone operator" might as well be fucking Jesus because listening to the advise of the person who is gonna seal the deal on 30+ years sentence, as she testifies that this man was non responsive and worked up as he chased and eventually gunned down his neighbor for being black aka suspicious , would be the correct choice 

so what exactly is your argument here?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> his dad said it sounded like his son when he listened to the tapes.
> 
> are you done granting sainthood to zimmerman yet?


Well thats not what he told the police.

http://news.yahoo.com/video/orlandowesh-16122564/sanford-police-speak-out-in-trayvon-martin-case-28640523.html


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 24, 2012)

definitelyseems that more happened then is being told but number one when you stalk and attack/confront someone with a weapon it is obvious what your intentions are

and after the 911 told him not to

it is a sad day when stupidity wins


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> what exactly is your dog in this fight No Drama or are you here just to split hairs . . . . .. . . . . .. . .are you playing devils advocate here or defending this mans right to abuse laws that should never have been allowed to exist in the first place
> 
> this man took the law into his own hands through delusional paranoia. period. and ya in this mans case a civil servant aka "police telephone operator" might as well be fucking Jesus because listening to the advise of the person who is gonna seal the deal on 30+ years sentence, as she testifies that this man was non responsive and worked up as he chased and eventually gunned down his neighbor for being black aka suspicious , would be the correct choice
> 
> so what exactly is your argument here?


My argument is that most of you are completely and totally unaware of the actual FACTS. The dispatcher would have told a teary eyed mother to not follow her baby as it was being kidnapped in front of her eyes. The dispatcher would have told the guy not to follow Trayvan even if trayvan had just shot and killed numerous people and was going to get away. The dispatcher cannot tell you what to do, they have absolutely zero liability and no authority. None whatsoever, not even a tiny eensie weensie little bit of authority to tell you what to do.

So using the defense that somehow Mr Zimmerman was "Ordered" to not follow him as being an aggravating circumstance is moot.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> definitelyseems that more happened then is being told but number one when you stalk and attack/confront someone with a weapon it is obvious what your intentions are
> 
> and after the 911 told him not to
> 
> it is a sad day when stupidity wins


Actually according to trayvons g/f (which he was on the phone with at the time of the confrontation) Trayvon said"why are you following me?" in which zimmerman replied "what are you doing around here?".So technically trayvon engaged zimmermen.Who actually laid hands on who first? Only 2 people know for sure and 1 is dead.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 24, 2012)

do you have any points or are you just here to spin words . . .. 

he killed this man after following him because of his own paranoia . . . martin had skittles 

and then used a stand your ground law to excuse his mistake


----------



## londonfog (Mar 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Well thats not what he told the police.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/video/orlandowesh-16122564/sanford-police-speak-out-in-trayvon-martin-case-28640523.html


 at this time I don't think much of what the Sanford police says..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Actually according to trayvons g/f (which he was on the phone with at the time of the confrontation) Trayvon said"why are you following me?" in which zimmerman replied "what are you doing around here?".So technically trayvon engaged zimmermen.Who actually laid hands on who first? Only 2 people know for sure and 1 is dead.


if i stalk you around your home with a gun what exactly are my intentions, weather or not some one used words to communitcate with you or me

and what crime did martin commit to warrant being followed?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Well thats not what he told the police.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/video/orlandowesh-16122564/sanford-police-speak-out-in-trayvon-martin-case-28640523.html


ya mean, the same police force that "corrected" witness accounts of what happened?

LOL!

by the way, your link is dead. deader than trayvon martin.

correction, it was his mother who said those screams were her son's screams.

[video=youtube;tVX6jiRYaCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=tVX6jiRYaCM[/video]


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 24, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Actually YEAH you freaking Yankee TWIT , and *anyone* who has ever lived in the area in question and had to deal with the Pigs outa Sanford knows this , now I suppose that ya gonna tell me all about it , I'm sure you're an EGGgSpUrt on all the cracker ass towns in a northerly radius around Orlando.
> 
> And YEAH ( again) you're goddamned STRAIGHT that the Sanford Pd is a pack of racist cracker assholes , and the few who aren't are just " Yes Men" waiting on the f***ing pension.
> 
> ...


Someone likes to toot their own horn.LOL.I get it you know your way around a fire arm.cool story bro.The truth is I approached you on the street and asked what you where doing in the neighborhood, you most definately could tell me to fuck off and whatever else you would like BUT if you lay hands on me thats assault.If you are being assaulted you have the right to defend yourself.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> do you have any points or are you just here to spin words . . ..
> 
> he killed this man after following him because of his own paranoia . . . martin had skittles
> 
> and then used a stand your ground law to excuse his mistake


You are absolutely sure of this 100%? It would not be possible for Trayvon to attack Zimmerman first? You know for a fact that Zimmerman walked up to Trayvon and put a bullet in him unprovoked?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Actually according to trayvons g/f (which he was on the phone with at the time of the confrontation) Trayvon said"why are you following me?" in which zimmerman replied "what are you doing around here?".So technically trayvon engaged zimmermen.Who actually laid hands on who first? Only 2 people know for sure and 1 is dead.


zimmerman engaged martin by following him, dum-dum.

and by provoking the incident, loses all protection under stand your ground laws.

go cry now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If you are being assaulted you have the right to defend yourself.


if you provoked the incident by pursuing someone, you have no right to use deadly force AND argue self defense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You are absolutely sure of this 100%? It would not be possible for Trayvon to attack Zimmerman first? You know for a fact that Zimmerman walked up to Trayvon and put a bullet in him unprovoked?


zimmerman provoked the situation by admittedly pursuing martin, self defense under the statute in question no longer applies at that point.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> if i stalk you around your home with a gun what exactly are my intentions, weather or not some one used words to communitcate with you or me
> 
> and what crime did martin commit to warrant being followed?


You don't have to commit a crime to warrant being followed by a neighborhood watch person. No law prohibits following someone else.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You don't have to commit a crime to warrant being followed by a neighborhood watch person. No law prohibits following someone else.


no law says you can pursue someone else AND claim self defense under "stand your ground" laws.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman engaged martin by following him, dum-dum.
> 
> and by provoking the incident, loses all protection under stand your ground laws.
> 
> go cry now.


I hope i never find myself walking behind a guy like trayvon then.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman provoked the situation by admittedly pursuing martin, self defense under the statute in question no longer applies at that point.


 So when a police officer follows you for a while before pulling you over, he is provoking you somehow? You sure he isn't just being safe?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if you provoked the incident by pursuing someone, you have no right to use deadly force AND argue self defense.


wait, was he following? or Pursuing? Pursuit means they would both be running. is that what happened?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So when a police officer follows you for a while before pulling you over, he is provoking you somehow? You sure he isn't just being safe?


You sound real dumb now


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You are absolutely sure of this 100%? It would not be possible for Trayvon to attack Zimmerman first? You know for a fact that Zimmerman walked up to Trayvon and put a bullet in him unprovoked?


You're Libertarian? The Libertarian philosophy is mind your own fucking business. Unless you know a crime is going on. How do you like nosey neighbors watching you? I have this old bag who Tyconstantly watches me every time I leave with my kids. I look like a hippy with my long hair. She looks like some do gooder churchtimes lady. At times I feel like beating the fuck out of her and telling her to leave me alone. I don't like this whole race shit. But at the very least Zimmerman is an annoying do gooder shit head. Even if he never shot the kid, he deserved an ass whooping. Who the fuck calls the police for suspicious people over 50 times in about three months? I hate cops, but as a cop I'd beat him down for being an annoying shit. This is from the pacifist vegan humanist atheist conservationist too. But sometimes dumb shits need a beating to shut them up.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow common sense does not apply with no drama. I have to also start questioning your intentions no drama. Unfortunately again this is so clear cut you have to wonder if race isnt clouding your judgment. the facts are the facts the kid did nothing wrong besides being black in the wrong place. When you try,to explain things away with bullshit mincing you deny reality. And you wonder why black people think racism still exists. There seems to be a common thread among a lot of the posts by the same peopke that always refute that racism exists. Makes you wonder...


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You sound real dumb now


I assume you don't get it, that's ok London, you rarely do.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> wait, was he following? or Pursuing? Pursuit means they would both be running. is that what happened?


You can be in pursuit of buried treasure. Do tell me how buried treasure can run..Go to bed ..its late and you're making yourself look


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I hope i never find myself walking behind a guy like trayvon then.


yep, zimmerman was a saint. he wasn't on the line with non-emergency dispatch, pursuing the guy, calling him a fucking coon and making up all sorts of things about him, he was just innocently walking behind him.

thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I assume you don't get it, that's ok London, you rarely do.


For real ...You sound like an idiot trying to debate this...


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Wow common sense does not apply with no drama. I have to also start questioning your intentions no drama. Unfortunately again this is so clear cut you have to wonder if race isnt clouding your judgment. the facts are the facts the kid did nothing wrong besides being black in the wrong place. When you try,to explain things away with bullshit mincing you deny reality. And you wonder why black people think racism still exists. There seems to be a common thread among a lot of the posts by the same peopke that always refute that racism exists. Makes you wonder...


Of course racism exists, one only needs to read a post of yours to figure out it is alive and well.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Wow common sense does not apply with no drama. I have to also start questioning your intentions no drama. Unfortunately again this is so clear cut you have to wonder if race isnt clouding your judgment. the facts are the facts the kid did nothing wrong besides being black in the wrong place. When you try,to explain things away with bullshit mincing you deny reality. And you wonder why black people think racism still exists. There seems to be a common thread among a lot of the posts by the same peopke that always refute that racism exists. Makes you wonder...


Thats why I say..."what you say is very telling"


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So when a police officer follows you for a while before pulling you over, he is provoking you somehow? You sure he isn't just being safe?


zimmerman was not a cop, and the incident in question happened because zimmerman provoked it. zimmerman himself admitted doing so.



NoDrama said:


> wait, was he following? or Pursuing? Pursuit means they would both be running. is that what happened?


pursuing does not necessarily mean running, genius.

i'd love to hear your argument as to why this is self defense rather than dealing with your infinite dipshitness.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> You're Libertarian? The Libertarian philosophy is mind your own fucking business. Unless you know a crime is going on. How do you like nosey neighbors watching you? I have this old bag who Tyconstantly watches me every time I leave with my kids. I look like a hippy with my long hair. She looks like some do gooder churchtimes lady. At times I feel like beating the fuck out of her and telling her to leave me alone. I don't like this whole race shit. But at the very least Zimmerman is an annoying do gooder shit head. Even if he never shot the kid, he deserved an ass whooping. Who the fuck calls the police for suspicious people over 50 times in about three months? I hate cops, but as a cop I'd beat him down for being an annoying shit. This is from the pacifist vegan humanist atheist conservationist too. But sometimes dumb shits need a beating to shut them up.


More misinformation.

*Update 5:20 p.m. *We've just learned from the Sanford Police that there is evidently a typo on the first page of the neighborhood watch calls report they provided. The date range of Zimmerman's calls, they say, evidently is 2001-2012, not 2011-2012, which means his 46 calls came over a 10- to 11-year period -- roughly four calls per year -- and not four calls per month as the initial police statistics revealed. That certainly changes my early analysis on that issue -- but only slightly. The defense would say that 4 calls a year to dispatch is reasonable. Prosecutors would say that 46 calls is still an awful lot and that making all those calls year in and year out might have heightened Zimmerman's frustration/obsession with people he deemed "suspicious."


----------



## dbkick (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I hope i never find myself walking behind a guy like trayvon then.


you may if you're some dumbass wannabe cop on neighborhood watch.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You can be in pursuit of buried treasure. Do tell me how buried treasure can run..Go to bed ..its late and you're making yourself look


 I take it you flunked grammar?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Of course racism exists, one only needs to read a post of yours to figure out it is alive and well.


i love it, classic tactic.

"if you recognize that racism exists, that makes you a racist"

nodrama logic.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman was not a cop, and the incident in question happened because zimmerman provoked it. zimmerman himself admitted doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you don't really have anything to back you up and have to resort to name calling too, eh? Seems to be the modus operandi lately with so many of you.

I follow you, you don't like it and turn around and blow me away with a gun, who is to blame?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> More misinformation.
> 
> *Update 5:20 p.m. *We've just learned from the Sanford Police that there is evidently a typo on the first page of the neighborhood watch calls report they provided. The date range of Zimmerman's calls, they say, evidently is 2001-2012, not 2011-2012, which means his 46 calls came over a 10- to 11-year period -- roughly four calls per year -- and not four calls per month as the initial police statistics revealed. That certainly changes my early analysis on that issue -- but only slightly. The defense would say that 4 calls a year to dispatch is reasonable. Prosecutors would say that 46 calls is still an awful lot and that making all those calls year in and year out might have heightened Zimmerman's frustration/obsession with people he deemed "suspicious."


ah, that makes this a clear cut case of self defense then.

thank you so much for the update! this zimmerman guy is a real saint!


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i love it, classic tactic.
> 
> "if you recognize that racism exists, that makes you a racist"
> 
> nodrama logic.


If you can't get everyone to agree with whatever issue is yours for the day, just call them racists. UB logic.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

Today I was with my wife in the car. She wanted to shop at K-mart. Before she could get out, this homeless guy with almost all his teeth gone tried to open the door begging for money. We didn't open the door and shook our heads no and got the hell out of there. If we were CCW, should we have blown they guy away? It would have been a waste of a good bullet, a big mess on our car and would've wasted hours of our life explaining it to cops . Plus my wife would've been late to work. Lost money.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I follow you, you don't like it and turn around and blow me away with a gun, who is to blame?


depends.

what we have here is a case of zimmerman actively pursuing martin. tell me how that is compatible with a self defense argument under the stand your ground statute.

here is the statute: http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0776/0776.html

pay attention to 776.041, princessdrama.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> If you can't get everyone to agree with whatever issue is yours for the day, just call them racists. UB logic.


i never called you a racist. the other guy, i called him dumb.

unfounded assertion.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> depends.
> 
> what we have here is a case of zimmerman actively pursuing martin. tell me how that is compatible with a self defense argument under the stand your ground statute.
> 
> ...


Very first thing : [SIZE=-1]Use of force in defense of person.

If Trayvon turned around and started attacking Zimmerman and it was Zimmerman calling for help, then the story is quite different isn't it?
[/SIZE]


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yup racism exists in no dramas world, except its us wretched minorities demanding equal treatment imposing our awful laws and equality upon him. Im sorry you cant shoot minorities freely anymore nodrama oh wait you can in ... wait for it wait for it yup Florida.

its too bad that real race dialogue has been clouded or ignored for so long on both sides that people think racism doesnt exist the way it used. In fact its just more insidious and is now explained away by people like no drama. Thats what makes this form of racism more dangerous. People like nodrama cnt identify it anymore and the rest of us are left questioning our sanity.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama let me get you back on something you may know. Meant to ask you this the other day...Better gun Glock 23 or the 27


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i never called you a racist. the other guy, i called him dumb.
> 
> unfounded assertion.


You are right, you didn't, but you certainly defended the guy who did.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ah, that makes this a clear cut case of self defense then.
> 
> thank you so much for the update! this zimmerman guy is a real saint!


The thing about justice is its based on facts and evidence not emotions.Innocent until proven guilty remember.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

No drama is black?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> No drama is black?


HELL NO... He is Thai and German


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Very first thing : [SIZE=-1]Use of force in defense of person.
> 
> If Trayvon turned around and started attacking Zimmerman and it was Zimmerman calling for help, then the story is quite different isn't it?
> [/SIZE]


776.041 addresses that scenario.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Shhh if no drama found out he was black he would kill himself but in his case it would still be considered a hate crime not a suicide.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> The thing about justice is its based on facts and evidence not emotions.Innocent until proven guilty remember.


fact: zimmerman pursued martin, provoking the situation, thus losing his self defense argument.

fact: zimmerman did not meet any of the exceptions to 776.041, as he does not have "great bodily harm" and there is no evidence that he ever did. the location of the shooting also means he made no attempts at retreating (if you buy the load of shit that someone half his size was beating him up).


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> No drama is black?


Heil no, anne frank ly why does it matter what color he is? Wow i did nazi that coming.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> NoDrama let me get you back on something you may know. Meant to ask you this the other day...Better gun Glock 23 or the 27


Depends on your hand size, I realize they now come with replaceable grips that help that some, but the 27 is a subcompact so its a bit smaller. I would suggest the 27 for a woman.

23 has more capacity, isn't much bigger and will take the magazines from it's bigger cousins if you want to plink or target shoot.

27 has more deep concealment options, but more perceptable recoil.

Shooting remington 165 grain golden sabres has about 94% first shot stop capability, which is really damned good. ammo of choice for self defense outside of the home, frangible ammo for home defense or better yet a scattergun.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fact: zimmerman pursued martin, provoking the situation, thus losing his self defense argument.
> 
> fact: zimmerman did not meet any of the exceptions to 776.041, as he does not have "great bodily harm" and there is no evidence that he ever did. the location of the shooting also means he made no attempts at retreating (if you buy the load of shit that someone half his size was beating him up).


FINALLY!! someone has actually brought the most damning evidence to light!! Now we can get down to brass tacks!


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Shhh if no drama found out he was black he would kill himself but in his case it would still be considered a hate crime not a suicide.


You mean like Clayton Bigsby?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i9iTYe6tEk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Very first thing : [SIZE=-1]Use of force in defense of person.
> 
> If Trayvon turned around and started attacking Zimmerman and it was Zimmerman calling for help, then the story is quite different isn't it?
> [/SIZE]



That only leaves you with the issue that Zimmerman ***pursued*** , pursue me and make me feel like your a threat you're quite likely to get your ass kicked , what you ****don't seem to get is that Zimmerman was the one who began the confrontation*** at the point of being pursued the kid would have been well **WITHIN** the law to have responded to such aggressive action with a physical response. 

Translation: the cracker asshole ran up on someone and bit off more than he could chew and then pussed out and shot the guy over a hassle HE started. 

Now AGAIN , if it was a CCW holder with any degree of training whatsoever and Zimmerman ran up on them with a drawn weapon he'd most likely be the one DEAD.........balls out truth here and now , if he'd run up on me with a drawn weapon I'd have triple-tapped him quicker than a blink , you take that how you want but it's not braggadacio or anything else , it's a matter of fact result of years of training and situational drill. 

Bottom line , and coming from a " gun nut " idiots like Zimmerman you neither OWN a firearm of any sort OR have any sort of access to one , and syphilitc swine excrecense of his sort will ultimately be what gets firearms eventually completely controlled in this country.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> The thing about justice is its based on facts and evidence not emotions.Innocent until proven guilty remember.


Exactly!! I hear mostly opinions, assumptions, unfounded accusations when it comes to these things. Most of it colored by race.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> FINALLY!! someone has actually brought the most damning evidence to light!! Now we can get down to brass tacks!


the location of the murder and the lack of harm to zimmerman (combined with the 911 tapes where he admits to pursuing martin and calls him a "fucking coon") should make this pretty clear to anyone who is not busy making a saint out of zimmerman.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Exactly!! I hear mostly opinions, assumptions, unfounded accusations when it comes to these things. Most of it colored by race.


we did just fine with this and did not bring in race (besides to discuss whether it could qualify as a hate crime or not) until desertdude, NLXSK, and others showed up.

some partisan hacks simply can not contain themselves.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Exactly!! I hear mostly opinions, assumptions, unfounded accusations when it comes to these things. Most of it colored by race.


Typical White guilt if you don't jump on the band wagon your a racist.The canadian government used the same tactics to push bill c-10 through parlaiment by bundling marijuana laws with sex offences.If you didnt support the bill you supported sex offenders.We will soon have mandatory minimums for 6 plants.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the location of the murder and the lack of harm to zimmerman (combined with the 911 tapes where he admits to pursuing martin and calls him a "fucking coon") should make this pretty clear to anyone who is not busy making a saint out of zimmerman.


There are tons of raccoons in my area. They're mean evil little fucks!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Depends on your hand size, I realize they now come with replaceable grips that help that some, but the 27 is a subcompact so its a bit smaller. I would suggest the 27 for a woman.
> 
> 23 has more capacity, isn't much bigger and will take the magazines from it's bigger cousins if you want to plink or target shoot.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was eyeing a G23, so i could just pass the 27 to my oldest daughter. Have you fired both ???


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we did just fine with this and did not bring in race (besides to discuss whether it could qualify as a hate crime or not) until desertdude, NLXSK, and others showed up.
> 
> some partisan hacks simply can not contain themselves.


should every interacial murder be labeled a hate crime?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Typical White guilt if you don't jump on the band wagon your a racist.


add cliffey to the list along with desertdude and NLXSK now, trying to engineer a racial aspect to this that no one was talking about before he showed up with his superior canadian intellect.

since this is my thread, i am going to request that we leave all discussion of race out of it, as it is not relevant to whether or not zimemrman was acting in self defense under florida law.

some people are insistent to bring race into it, we know who they are and what their sad little agenda is.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> There are tons of raccoons in my area. They're mean evil little fucks!


I hate you ..but that did make me laugh. But I hate you for you know thats not what he was talking about.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2012)

<<<is officially an angry black woman


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> There are tons of raccoons in my area. They're mean evil little fucks!


i think they're cute, but i have chickens to worry about.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> NoDrama let me get you back on something you may know. Meant to ask you this the other day...Better gun Glock 23 or the 27




Glocks in general are only safe with across the shelf ammunition or ammunition loaded to those specs. Look up the dreaded Glock KABOOM for reference , since of course you'll attempt to argue the point with me. Might want to inquire as to how I know this and know exactly what mods will make them safe...........at which point you will have enough invested to put you into a basic Kimber , Sig , H and K , higher end SPringfield , tricked out Hi-Power etc...... 

And yes I was a 1911 whore from mild to REALLY wild......then I bought a Sig 220 , then a 220c........now there's only three 1911's left and the Brown will get sold when someone finally comes up with the coin ( they ain;t cheap) , the old spanish Llama stays for sentimental reason and the Springfield because somse judicious tuning has turned it into 98% percent of the Brown for 30 percent of the price................ALL the Kimbers are gone , and by the way it's a M Y T H that Kimbers are completely 1911 interchangeable , there are 9 proprietary Kimber only parts in their socalled 1911s. 

Colts , well I still own a .38 Super..........you couldn't GIVE me another Gold Cup or Delta Elite however , finicky moneypit sonsabitches........


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> should every interacial murder be labeled a hate crime?


no ... but if you are yelling things like Faggot, Cracker, Queer , Nigger, Coon , then yes depending


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> add cliffey to the list along with desertdude and NLXSK now, trying to engineer a racial aspect to this that no one was talking about before he showed up with his superior canadian intellect.
> 
> since this is my thread, i am going to request that we leave all discussion of race out of it, as it is not relevant to whether or not zimemrman was acting in self defense under florida law.
> 
> some people are insistent to bring race into it, we know who they are and what their sad little agenda is.


proves my point perfectly.

How can you say no one is making a big deal about race? Have you read the news? Did ou see the president and rev.Al ? how about the black panthers posters?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Now AGAIN , if it was a CCW holder with any degree of training whatsoever and Zimmerman ran up on them with a drawn weapon he'd most likely be the one DEAD.........balls out truth here and now , if he'd run up on me with a drawn weapon I'd have triple-tapped him quicker than a blink , you take that how you want but it's not braggadacio or anything else , it's a matter of fact result of years of training and situational drill.
> 
> Bottom line , and coming from a " gun nut " idiots like Zimmerman you neither OWN a firearm of any sort OR have any sort of access to one , and syphilitc swine excrecense of his sort will ultimately be what gets firearms eventually completely controlled in this country.


 I agree with you. The responsibility that goes with CCW has great importance and should not be taken likely. 

BUT, If someone who is acting suspiciously was in my neck of the woods I don't wait the 20 minutes it takes for the Sherrif to come to my place if I feel threatened. I make the call then I take action to protect myself and my property. The police are under no obligation to protect you under any circumstances, that is not their job. Most people do not realize this.

We need to remember that Mr Zimmerman was on neighborhood watch, they have that program because that neighborhood has crime, crime that the people of that area are actively trying to assuage.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the location of the murder and the lack of harm to zimmerman (combined with the 911 tapes where he admits to pursuing martin and calls him a "fucking coon") should make this pretty clear to anyone who is not busy making a saint out of zimmerman.


He COULD have been calling him a Goon though, it's hard to tell for certain. After all Trayvan didn't look anything like the pictures they show on TV that are 4 years old. The thing that we need to substantiate is who initiated the assault, pursuit is not assault.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

Canuck? lol isnt that a derrogatory term? you sad little racist you.Why aren't you enraged about the killings in afghanistan? They were 11 kids killed there? The media makes this asshole look like a decorated war hero and dedicated father,people dropping off flowers at his home and shit.Why isn't that a hate crime?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> proves my point perfectly.
> 
> How can you say no one is making a big deal about race? Have you read the news? Did ou see the president and rev.Al ? how about the black panthers posters?


excuse me.

no one ON THIS THREAD was making it a racial issue, until the poor persecuted white people started showing up.

and now you are among them.

be proud, canuck.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

why was he armed on a neighborhood watch ????


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i think they're cute, but i have chickens to worry about.


excuse the dumb question , but raccons would steal the eggs right...they don't eat the chickens do they ????


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> why was he armed on a neighborhood watch ????


I imagine a high percentage of CCW holders carry all the time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The thing that we need to substantiate is who initiated the assault, pursuit is not assault.


lol, no.

who initiated the use of force is irrelevant. by pursuing martin, zimmerman clearly provoked the situation. if he had sat tight, as advised, and use of force was initiated against him, that would be one thing. 

but that is not the case. zimmerman provoked the use of force, and so we must now look at the two exceptions.

exception 1: Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant;

since it was not the case that zimmerman exhausted every possible means of escape and was also not in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm (neighbors reported finding him nonchalantly standing over martin's dead body), his first exception is out the window.

exception 2: In good faith, the person withdraws from physical contact with the assailant and indicates clearly to the assailant that he or she desires to withdraw and terminate the use of force, but the assailant continues or resumes the use of force.

since there were screams for help right before the gunshot, rather than a retreat AND a call for a truce, exception #2 is out the window.

zimmerman provoked the situation and had no good reason to use deadly force after doing so. it's open and shut based on what scant evidence we have. no reasonable doubt exists to anyone who understands how to read the law.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> excuse the dumb question , but raccons would steal the eggs right...they don't eat the chickens do they ????


they would eat the chickens and the eggs. which reminds me, i have to close the coop up and top off their food.

my neighbors have a raccoon family living under their shed, but they have not been seen in my yard.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I agree with you. The responsibility that goes with CCW has great importance and should not be taken likely.
> 
> BUT, If someone who is acting suspiciously was in my neck of the woods I don't wait the 20 minutes it takes for the Sherrif to come to my place if I feel threatened. I make the call then I take action to protect myself and my property. The police are under no obligation to protect you under any circumstances, that is not their job. Most people do not realize this.
> 
> We need to remember that Mr Zimmerman was on neighborhood watch, they have that program because that neighborhood has crime, crime that the people of that area are actively trying to assuage.


 


You're talking that crap to the wrong person , here it's a half hour to forty-five minute **to the pavement** , now you extrapolate the response time , and then quit attempting to utilise such red herrings on me. Alright?


And the neighborhood watch facet is equally a red herring , perhaps you need to do some research and find out the auspices under which ' neighborhood watch' groups operate. 

In addition you REALLY need to do some VERY basic reseach into self-defense law and quit yapping " pursuit is not assault" , you'll find that presumption of superior force trumps your bullshit , in other words ya pursue someone with a firearm in your hand you're already in brandishing territory along with assault , in many locales assault charges can be based (again) upon the presumption of superior force wielded in an intimidating manner. 

And insofar as it goes , Zimmerman would be a bullying crack piece of shit STILL if the kid had been white , Indian or just fucking Purple and Polymorphously Perverse. 


And all the bravado BULLSHIT within this thread " wel I WOULD FOLOOW aguy in my neighborhood , now what ya gonna do when the guy turns around and says to you " what the hell do you want?" 

And it's a natural response , it's also a natural reponse to not take a buncha shit when the clown starts lipping off.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, no.
> 
> who initiated the use of force is irrelevant. by pursuing martin, zimmerman clearly provoked the situation. if he had sat tight, as advised, and use of force was initiated against him, that would be one thing.
> 
> ...


If trayvon attacked first he would be in the wrong.Being followed doesnt give you the right to assualt someone.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If trayvon attacked first he would be in the wrong.


trayvon is not in the wrong for jack shit. he was on the way back from the store and some vigilante decided he was a threat based on Dog knows what. 



cliffey501 said:


> Being followed doesnt give you the right to assualt someone.


agreed, but following someone makes you the aggressor, not the aggressed. thus we refer to 776.041, and must decide if zimmerman meets one of the two exceptions to being the aggressor.

for a super intelligent canuck, you sure have trouble reading and comprehending our american laws. it's probably the lax educational standards in canada to blame.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I imagine a high percentage of CCW holders carry all the time.


I think you need to read up on the Do's and Don't of the "NeighborHood Watch Program"..It's a key word in the title that tells what you are mostly suppose to do hint hint *its* _*watch* _...You are not to have a firearm on you...You are not to confront person...You are to Watch and Report. Did Zimmerman not say he was part of the Neighborhood Watch program.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> they would eat the chickens and the eggs. which reminds me, i have to close the coop up and top off their food.
> 
> my neighbors have a raccoon family living under their shed, but they have not been seen in my yard.


ok now raccons are evil..never trusted the little mask-faced bandits ever since they stole my fresh caught fish once on a camping trip


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If trayvon attacked first he would be in the wrong.Being followed doesnt give you the right to assualt someone.


 
So he's being followed , he's on the phone at the time..........yeah sure he " attacked".......and if Zimmerman was following him *against basic procedure* , dontcha think it just MIGHT have been HE who initiated the conflict......... tell ya what , FOLLOW me 
and then mouth off and then try to put your hands on me I'm gonna kick the everloving shit out of you , if you're showing a sidearm I'm going to shoot you..simple as that. 

AGAIN...............Zimmerman went looking for trouble...........PERIOD END OF STORY.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, no.
> 
> who initiated the use of force is irrelevant. by pursuing martin, zimmerman clearly provoked the situation. if he had sat tight, as advised, and use of force was initiated against him, that would be one thing.
> 
> ...


Pursuit IS NOT initiation of force. You CANNOT be injured because I am following you. You could claim assault on every goddamned person behind you on the road if following someone were the same as a physical attack.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I think you need to read up on the Do's and Don't of the "NeighborHood Watch Program"..It's a key word in the title that tells what you are mostly suppose to do hint hint *its* _*watch* _...You are not to have a firearm on you...You are not to confront person...You are to Watch and Report. Did Zimmerman not say he was part of the Neighborhood Watch program.


we don't have a neighborhood watch where i'm at, but i am the de facto neighborhood watch guy on the basis of my profession keeping me at home all the time.

i've seen newspaper delivery people come screaming up our road like a bat out of hell at 4 am and try to steal items off my neighbor's property, which is far more than trayvon ever did. i didn't hop in my car and pursue these people, i got their license number and called the non-emergency dispatch line.

whoever was stealing the recyclables from the side of my house has since stopped, leading me to believe that i found my culprit.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I think you need to read up on the Do's and Don't of the "NeighborHood Watch Program"..It's a key word in the title that tells what you are mostly suppose to do hint hint *its* _*watch* _...You are not to have a firearm on you...You are not to confront person...You are to Watch and Report. Did Zimmerman not say he was part of the Neighborhood Watch program.


TBH I have never lived anywhere where there was a neighborhood watch program. I wasn't aware of laws that bound its members to certain behavior.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Pursuit IS NOT initiation of force. You CANNOT be injured because I am following you. You could claim assault on every goddamned person behind you on the road if following someone were the same as a physical attack.


you're not even using the language of the law that i was kind enough to cite for you.

the justifiable use of force law employed by florida and 22 other states, aka "stand your ground" laws, make a distinction between simply standing your ground and being the aggressor.

zimmerman, did not stand his ground, he aggressed. so refer to 776.041 and try again, princessdrama.

note: that last little stab at you was for being obtuse and just to spice things up.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> TBH I have never lived anywhere where there was a neighborhood watch program. I wasn't aware of laws that bound its members to certain behavior.


Its called rules. You must follow them if you want to be associate with the organization...in which Zimmerman said he was. Dude you love fighting the losing fight...your life must be painful..


----------



## AltarNation (Mar 25, 2012)

I read 30+ pages of this bullshit... and I just want to say one thing: "NoDrama"? I LOL'D.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

AltarNation said:


> I read 30+ pages of this bullshit... and I just want to say one thing: "NoDrama"? I LOL'D.


hence why i am goading him on with the title of "princessdrama".

he fancies himself an intellectual, but refuses engage with me on any non-insulting intellectual level.

tries to bring cars behind me into the discussion as some kind of ace in the hole.

i just LOL.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

I think instead of the N he meant to type "Modrama"


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> trayvon is not in the wrong for jack shit. he was on the way back from the store and some vigilante decided he was a threat based on Dog knows what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I can read and comprehend them just fine.

*2011 Florida Statutes CHAPTER 776 JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE*[SUP][14][/SUP]
*776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.*&#8212;A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other&#8217;s imminent use of unlawful force. 

If trayvon did throw the first punch and im not saying he did he would have to prove that a threat of unlawful force was imminent .
Also you might think your pretty clever with all your stabs at me being a dumb canadian but go check your facts.Depending on who's statistics you look at we are either equal or higher than USA as far as education is concerned .



RoninAmok said:


> So he's being followed , he's on the phone at the time..........yeah sure he " attacked".......and if Zimmerman was following him *against basic procedure* , dontcha think it just MIGHT have been HE who initiated the conflict......... tell ya what , FOLLOW me
> and then mouth off and then try to put your hands on me I'm gonna kick the everloving shit out of you , if you're showing a sidearm I'm going to shoot you..simple as that.
> 
> AGAIN...............Zimmerman went looking for trouble...........PERIOD END OF STORY.



As long as there arent any verbal or physical threats made you would be in the wrong.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Actually I can read and comprehend them just fine.
> 
> *2011 Florida Statutes CHAPTER 776 JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE*[SUP][14][/SUP]
> *776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.*&#8212;A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other&#8217;s imminent use of unlawful force.
> ...




why would trayvon martin "throw the first punch" if no one followed him? if no one follows him, he goes home and enjoys his bag of skittles and arizona iced tea. 

it's clear to anyone with an intelligence quotient that is greater than two standard deviations below average and/or anyone who does not frequent the A3P website for validation that this entire incident was "initially provoked" by an overzealous fella by the name of zimmerman.

initial provocation is the crux of this case. we all know who initially provoked the entire incident, and it was not the kid with the candy and iced tea.

however, i would love to hear why you think that a child walking home with some candy was the aggressor, and why the oversized cop wannabe with the gun who followed him was the victim.




cliffey501 said:


> Also you might think your pretty clever with all your stabs at me being a dumb canadian but go check your facts.Depending on who's statistics you look at we are either equal or higher than USA as far as education is concerned .


i had to score 92% to get an A, and 64% to pass a class. i hear you canucks can pass with a 50%, and based on your grammar and command (or lack thereof) of the english language, i tend to believe it.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> [/FONT][/COLOR]why would trayvon martin "throw the first punch" if no one followed him? if no one follows him, he goes home and enjoys his bag of skittles and arizona iced tea.
> 
> it's clear to anyone with an intelligence quotient that is greater than two standard deviations below average and/or anyone who does not frequent the A3P website for validation that this entire incident was "initially provoked" by an overzealous fella by the name of zimmerman.
> 
> ...



So tell me then how long does one have to be "followed" before he can legally beat a mofo down? Is it a Particular distance? like 5 blocks? or maybe time based ? like 15 minutes?
And im not saying zimmermen isn't guilty he very well maybe but Im not jumping to conclusions.Did you hop on the KONY 2012 band wagon too?




> i had to score 92% to get an A, and 64% to pass a class. i hear you canucks can pass with a 50%, and based on your grammar and command (or lack thereof) of the english language, i tend to believe it.


Ya because your grammar is amazing.HINT: The shift key makes letters go to capitals.Get off your high horse Captain America, you guys aren't as "superior" to the rest of the world as you would like to think.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So tell me then how long does one have to be "followed" before he can legally beat a mofo down? Is it a Particular distance? like 5 blocks? or maybe time based ? like 15 minutes?




LOL! you want to know what is so funny here? 

the dumb canuck has *jumped to the conclusion*, despite a complete lack of evidence, that the fucking coon "beat a mofo down". 




cliffey501 said:


> Im not jumping to conclusions


yes you are. there is way more evidence to prove that martin was aggressed than there is to prove that martin, who is half the size of zimmeran, gained superhuman strength and "beat the mofo down" who was twice his size.

of course, you will never have to deal with someone following you around for nothing else besides that you were a "black male" who "looks like he's on drugs...or something". unlike myself, you never even attempt to put yourself in his shoes. all you ever do is grant sainthood to zimmerman and make the kid with the fucking skittles look like some goon.

fucking pathetic. i have addressed your race baiting, now please keep your racial tones out of my thread.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

Unclebuck,

You're mistaken, La Rasa would support Zimmerman, not A3P. Also he better hope to Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe that La Eme lets him in, since they allow whitish hispanics. He sure as hell ain't getting in the Brotherhood. They'll probably kill him because they're insulted libs call him white.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Unclebuck,
> 
> You're mistaken, La Rasa would support Zimmerman, not A3P.


it's "la raza", you gringo. 

you should at least get your spelling right on your race bait attempts.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> [/FONT][/COLOR]LOL! you want to know what is so funny here?
> 
> the dumb canuck has *jumped to the conclusion*, despite a complete lack of evidence, that the fucking coon "beat a mofo down".
> 
> ...


You keep speaking of this evidence yet you produce none? Where do you keep getting this notion because he followed him he was the aggressor?Did he physically or verbally threaten him in anyway?Why didn't trayvon just keep walking? or better yet running? His g/f said when she told him to run he said he wasnt going to run.You mean to tell me that a 5'4 240 lbs out of shape fat prick can run down a 140 lbs slim athletic teen? I dont care what happens either way but Im pretty sure there is a reason why charges haven't been laid.Oh wait its a scandal because of the racist PD.If that were the case dont you think this would be a jackpot for them? a dead black kid and a locked up hispanic guy.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's "la raza", you gringo.
> 
> you should at least get your spelling right on your race bait attempts.


Not my fault Mexicans can't pronounce Z like the real Castellano .


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You keep speaking of this evidence yet you produce none? Where do you keep getting this notion because he followed him he was the aggressor?Did he physically or verbally threaten him in anyway?Why didn't trayvon just keep walking? or better yet running? His g/f said when she told him to run he said he wasnt going to run.You mean to tell me that a 5'4 240 lbs out of shape fat prick can run down a 140 lbs slim athletic teen? I dont care what happens either way but Im pretty sure there is a reason why charges haven't been laid.Oh wait its a scandal because of the racist PD.If that were the case dont you think this would be a jackpot for them? a dead black kid and a locked up hispanic guy.


no words can describe the sheer idiocy in your post.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Not my fault Mexicans can't pronounce Z like the real Castellano .


still a gringo. at least i am an informed gringo.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> still a gringo. at least i am an informed gringo.


I took four years of a foreign language in high school, but it was Japanese.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no words can describe the sheer idiocy in your post.


You know what buck you're right we should burn this guy at the stake.No judge, No jury ,Just executioner.What next fucking witch hunting?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You know what buck you're right we should burn this guy at the stake.No judge, No jury ,Just executioner.What next fucking witch hunting?


hyperbole.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> hyperbole.


Everyone who has suggested we wait for all the information has been castigated by you...

Not exactly Hyperbole...

You have stated again and again for 44 pages that there needs to be no investigation, that Zimmerman is guilty and should be incarcerated.


----------



## Blaze Master (Mar 25, 2012)

uncle buck (off topic here) but the percentage one needs to pass a class depends on the school you attend. atleast that is how it is in canada and i'm willing to bet it's the same in the U.S.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> TBH I have never lived anywhere where there was a neighborhood watch program. I wasn't aware of laws that bound its members to certain behavior.


.
Again someone speaking out of their ass, not personal experience. You can all theorize all you want since you will never be in trayvons shoes.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 25, 2012)

martin was witnessed attacking zimmerman, as he was getting his ass beat, zimmerman yelled for help, finally having to shoot him to get him off, hope you all knew this.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Treyvon was witnessed attacking zimmerman as zimmerman yelled for help finally having to shoot him to get him off, hope you all knew this.


The lynch mob is not interested in facts, they have made up their minds...


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 25, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> The lynch mob is not interested in facts, they have made up their minds...


i wish i could like your comment


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 25, 2012)

Also black and latino's usually hate each other for nothing more than color so, this has been blown into that category for idealism political sensationalism bull shit news story propaganda to rally fellow man against fellow man.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

dbkick said:


> Zimmerman reported the teen had started to run and said he was following. The dispatcher told him, We don't need you to do that.


And Zimmer replied, "OK".


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> i wish i could like your comment


Yeah, me too.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

Man, it is hard to know what to say here. Trayvon is dead, and that is a tragedy. Zimmer was a nosey douche bag cop wannabe.

The facts, as I know them, do support a self defense claim by Zimmer. He was acting as a neighborhood watchman. He observed what he thought was a suspicious person. He called 911 to report same. There was an altercation between he and Trayvon. An eyewitness (maybe two, but I only saw the statement of one) said Trayvon was on top of Zimmer and beating him and called 911. Someone (identified by the police as Zimmer) can be heard calling for help then the pop of a firearm is heard. The eye witness caller then says Trayvon, who had been on top administering a beating on Zimmer, is shot.

Sounds like a pretty good case of self defense to me, and contrary to Unclebuck's learned interpretation of Florida law this situation is pretty well covered.

It's still a fucked up situation: the kid is dead.

On a whole different topic, UncleUterus charges me and several others with being racist and then magnanimously calls for no more references to race in this thread. Isn't that special? The spokesman for uteri everywhere trots out all kinds of racial charges, alleges that Zimmer is a murderer motivated by racial animus, refers to "hate crimes", insists that anybody who sees thing differently "has no heart", etc, but the rest of us get no chance to respond. Typical race-baiting, ever so sensitive, douche bag liberal. You and others brought the racial aspect into this discussion.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Mar 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Also black and latino's usually hate each other for nothing more than color so, this has been blown into that category for idealism political sensationalism bull shit news story propaganda to rally fellow man against fellow man.


All true. It is terrible this happened. Many have also died in the Mid East and continue to die. Both innocents and patriots who are ordered to be there risking their lives for political gain of others. Corporations making large profits from the war line politicians pockets. Where is the public outrage over that? Media spins the direction we go. The Florida authorities are corrupt as they failed to act swiftly and investigate this young mans death objectively. leo kills me, there to protect the public and the public always is someone else who they are not with at the time.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> You're talking that crap to the wrong person , here it's a half hour to forty-five minute **to the pavement** , now you extrapolate the response time , and then quit attempting to utilise such red herrings on me. Alright?
> 
> 
> And the neighborhood watch facet is equally a red herring , perhaps you need to do some research and find out the auspices under which ' neighborhood watch' groups operate.
> ...


so YOU know for a fact Zimmerman was brandishing his weapon before he got out of the vehicle? Speculating? Also, You don't know what a red herring is, you are using that term in the wrong way.

following someone and asking them what they are doing in no way can be contrived as assault or bullying or presumption of superior force in any way by any court in the land. Following someone also doesn't make you an aggressor, it just makes you a concerned citizen.


----------



## unohu69 (Mar 25, 2012)

None of this matters unless Nancy Grace picks it up and sensationalizes the piss out of it. Pick one murder out of the hundreds that happen every year and make people angry at each other. 

So while every one is discussing the importance of one death, what about the deaths the Government caused today? how many people are going to slip in the tub this morning and die? car accidents? how many deaths from smoking that devils weed? so many important issues, so little time. 

how many laws are passed that only punish normal free people, for doing something they want to do, that may offend someone else? Why must every one try and push theyr view of how life should be lived on someone else?


----------



## Smirgen (Mar 25, 2012)

I dont know if this has been posted but here are some pics of Treyvon fb page, I didnt know he was a 6foot 3inch highschool seinor and football player.


http://trayvon.tk/


----------



## dbkick (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm out till voice analysis is done, either way if someone of ANY authority is following me they better identify themselves right off and not answer my question of why they're following me with a question of what I'm doing in my own neighborhood minding my own business. wannabe cop wasn't trained well I'm thinking. And those crying race can leave whitey out of it this time , that's the part I like about it.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he fancies himself an intellectual, but refuses engage with me on any non-insulting intellectual level.


Perhaps somewhere, anywhere in this thread you can find a single insult from me, go ahead see if you can find one. The only ones flinging insults are the ones who are losing the debate.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

dbkick said:


> I'm out till voice analysis is done, either way if someone of ANY authority is following me they better identify themselves right off and not answer my question of why they're following me with a question of what I'm doing in my own neighborhood minding my own business. wannabe cop wasn't trained well I'm thinking. And those crying race can leave whitey out of it this time , that's the part I like about it.


So when you are driving on the interstate and the same car is behind you for 30 miles, you pull them over and start asking them for ID? Is that what you really do? 

What is the difference between following someone and just being behind them for a spell?


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Mar 25, 2012)

Audio recordings can be misleading. Zimmer was obviously a turd by his initial acts, chasing the guy down. But if my own life were at stake I wuldnt want it hanging on an audio recording alone. Eyewitness testimony and other factors that we can not know yet have to be examined. Rushing to judgement when a mans life is at stake is a bad idea. If he is guilty it will come out through the investigation. If so he will most likely get what he has coming. Even the smallest thread of possibility he is innocent should be looked at before we kill another man falsely accused.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 25, 2012)

Smirgen said:


> I dont know if this has been posted but here are some pics of Treyvon fb page, I didnt know he was a 6foot 3inch highschool seinor and football player.
> 
> 
> http://trayvon.tk/


Nice. not the same looking pictures of an innocent young man .


----------



## dbkick (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So when you are driving on the interstate and the same car is behind you for 30 miles, you pull them over and start asking them for ID? Is that what you really do?
> 
> What is the difference between following someone and just being behind them for a spell?


uh wtf. I'm pretty sure everyone is right about you.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 25, 2012)

Smirgen said:


> I dont know if this has been posted but here are some pics of Treyvon fb page, I didnt know he was a 6foot 3inch highschool seinor and football player.
> 
> 
> http://trayvon.tk/


 Exactly, like i said, the news is turning this into their sensationalized political agenda propaganda bull shit showing pictures of the fucker when he was 4....


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

dbkick said:


> uh wtf. I'm pretty sure everyone is right about you.


Anyone who proceeds behind you MUST have bad intentions? Right? This is your argument.

I once dropped a $20 bill and the little lady behind me saw it happen, she picked it up and followed me out of the store trying to get my attention. Perhaps I should have knocked her on her ass for being so aggressive.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2012)

By the way, Zimmerman wasn't part of any neighborhood watch. He was not registered with any watch program nor did he attend any training that is required to be in a watch program. On top of that, if you are a member of a neighborhood watch program you're not allowed to carry a weapon while you're "on duty." He was on his own, looking for trouble. His aggression was apparent when talking with the dispatcher. "Assholes, always get away." was the first indication. This right before the dispatcher asked if he was pursuing Trayvon and Zimmerman said yes. Then he said the words, "fucking coon." His mindset was already set for confrontation. He had tried and convicted Trayvon before they even made contact. Once again. Zimmerman got out of his vehicle and pursued Trayvon down a sidewalk between buildings. He was chasing Trayvon. That's the only way he could have shot him. Trayvon was doing what any kid would do. Get away from the pervert. What would you do if some strange guy was following you first in a vehicle and then on foot? You would get the fuck away. Trayvon would have pulled Zimmerman out of his SUV and dragged him down a sidewalk (Zimmerman is said to be 100 lbs. heavier than Trayvon) for this to be self-defense. 

Zimmerman told the dispatcher he was pursuing Trayvon. The dispatcher said to stop. Zimmerman said o.k. He agreed to quit pursuing. He then pursued Trayvon DOWN A SIDEWALK, NOT IN HIS VEHICLE and confronted Trayvon. Trayvon is dead. This is not self-defense by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> By the way, Zimmerman wasn't part of any neighborhood watch. He was not registered with any watch program nor did he attend any training that is required to be in a watch program. On top of that, if you are a member of a neighborhood watch program you're not allowed to carry a weapon while you're "on duty." He was on his own, looking for trouble. His aggression was apparent when talking with the dispatcher. "Assholes, always get away." was the first indication. This right before the dispatcher asked if he was pursuing Trayvon and Zimmerman said yes. Then he said the words, "fucking coon." His mindset was already set for confrontation. He had tried and convicted Trayvon before they even made contact. Once again. Zimmerman got out of his vehicle and pursued Trayvon down a sidewalk between buildings. He was chasing Trayvon. That's the only way he could have shot him. Trayvon was doing what any kid would do. Get away from the pervert. What would you do if some strange guy was following you first in a vehicle and then on foot? You would get the fuck away. Trayvon would have pulled Zimmerman out of his SUV and dragged him down a sidewalk (Zimmerman is said to be 100 lbs. heavier than Trayvon) for this to be self-defense.
> 
> Zimmerman told the dispatcher he was pursuing Trayvon. The dispatcher said to stop. Zimmerman said o.k. He agreed to quit pursuing. He then pursued Trayvon DOWN A SIDEWALK, NOT IN HIS VEHICLE and confronted Trayvon. Trayvon is dead. This is not self-defense by any stretch of the imagination.


 It didn't happen that way, treyvon was shot in the chest, so either he can't run very fast (Football player) and fat ass caught up to him, or he turned around at some point to confront Zimmerman. Those are the ONLY possible scenarios.

Zimmerman told the dispatcher he was FOLLOWING the suspect, not pursuing, pursuit means chase, you don't casually chase people and calmly talk on a phone.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> By the way, Zimmerman wasn't part of any neighborhood watch. He was not registered with any watch program nor did he attend any training that is required to be in a watch program. On top of that, if you are a member of a neighborhood watch program you're not allowed to carry a weapon while you're "on duty." He was on his own, looking for trouble. His aggression was apparent when talking with the dispatcher. "Assholes, always get away." was the first indication. This right before the dispatcher asked if he was pursuing Trayvon and Zimmerman said yes. Then he said the words, "fucking coon." His mindset was already set for confrontation. He had tried and convicted Trayvon before they even made contact. Once again. Zimmerman got out of his vehicle and pursued Trayvon down a sidewalk between buildings. He was chasing Trayvon. That's the only way he could have shot him. Trayvon was doing what any kid would do. Get away from the pervert. What would you do if some strange guy was following you first in a vehicle and then on foot? You would get the fuck away. Trayvon would have pulled Zimmerman out of his SUV and dragged him down a sidewalk (Zimmerman is said to be 100 lbs. heavier than Trayvon) for this to be self-defense.
> 
> Zimmerman told the dispatcher he was pursuing Trayvon. The dispatcher said to stop. Zimmerman said o.k. He agreed to quit pursuing. He then pursued Trayvon DOWN A SIDEWALK, NOT IN HIS VEHICLE and confronted Trayvon. Trayvon is dead. This is not self-defense by any stretch of the imagination.


well put,and if anyone can not see that.they,them self,are a sad case.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> It didn't happen that way, treyvon was shot in the chest, so either he can't run very fast (Football player) and fat ass caught up to him, or he turned around at some point to confront Zimmerman. Those are the ONLY possible scenarios.
> 
> Zimmerman told the dispatcher he was FOLLOWING the suspect, not pursuing, pursuit means chase, you don't casually chase people and calmly talk on a phone.


I wish we still had a like system... But this is right. Martin was beatin the shit out of zimmerman (making him bloody and bruised with grass stains on his back yelling for help) its a open shut case of self defense.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I wish we still had a like system... But this is right. Martin was beatin the shit out of zimmerman (making him bloody and bruised with grass stains on his back yelling for help) its a open shut case of self defense.


But wait, Bucky already made the assumption that Zimmerman was untouched, who is telling the truth?


----------



## richinweed (Mar 25, 2012)

PraxicalExcercise said:


> The 'stand your ground' law specifically and explicitely removes the duty to retreat.
> 
> (Also, FWIW, Duty to Retreat is a little more complicated than that -- you must retreat if possible to do so without putting yourself in more danger, and in some cases it would be acceptable to attack an aggressor before they touched you, particularly if you're cornered. It's basically common sense self-defense. You can kill people to defend your life, but you can't kill them to defend your stuff, and if you can avoid getting into a situation where you have to use force, you must do so. If you can't, game's on.)


if u puposly back yerself into a corner and the can be percieved as lethal(in yer mind)...You now the the (near)right to pummel them into a perminent coma(were cop wanna-bees belong)....throw in god to the wanna-be mix and i think death and coma to good for a self righteous loozer with a cell fone....maby cutting off body parts to use to lube the barrel of the old 303 u gonna pop the fukker with.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 25, 2012)

Nothing illegal took place untill martin got violent and started assaulting a man in his own neighborhood who was likely paranoid from a lot of breaking and entering in his area. Id be paranoid too, who wouldn't? As far as evidence and eye witness account, zimmerman did nothing illegal and thats why he is not sitting in jail.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> But wait, Bucky already made the assumption that Zimmerman was untouched, who is telling the truth?


The eye witness and the police.


----------



## unohu69 (Mar 25, 2012)

http://trayvon.tk/


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 25, 2012)

unohu69 said:


> http://trayvon.tk/


Aw look how responsible and well mannered he looks.
Sure he was a outstanding citizen and all.!!!
Did he even belong in the gated community ?
All the above are honest questions....


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Moses Mobetta said:


> All true. It is terrible this happened. Many have also died in the Mid East and continue to die. Both innocents and patriots who are ordered to be there risking their lives for political gain of others. Corporations making large profits from the war line politicians pockets. Where is the public outrage over that? Media spins the direction we go. The Florida authorities are corrupt as they failed to act swiftly and investigate this young mans death objectively. leo kills me, there to protect the public and the public always is someone else who they are not with at the time.


So a black citizen isnt allowed to feel threatened by an unidentified armed man pursuing him in an unmarked vehicle? 
Again most of you have never been in Trayvons position and never will be and im sure you wouldnt conduct yourself with the blatant disregard for protocol and common sense Zimmerman did. ?
No one here would say they would have done exactly what Zimmerman did. No one here is that dumb so why defend it?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

richinweed said:


> if u puposly back yerself into a corner and the can be percieved as lethal(in yer mind)...You now the the (near)right to pummel them into a perminent coma(were cop wanna-bees belong)....throw in god to the wanna-be mix and i think death and coma to good for a self righteous loozer with a cell fone....maby cutting off body parts to use to lube the barrel of the old 303 u gonna pop the fukker with.


Ok Im having trouble reading through this slop of poop you call a reply but i think your saying trayvon backed himself into a corner purposely so he could feel threatened and then have the right to pummel zimmermen into a coma?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

funny thing is the people who vote Republican are the ones saying how Zimmerman may have been in the right. very telling


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Perhaps somewhere, anywhere in this thread you can find a single insult from me, go ahead see if you can find one. The only ones flinging insults are the ones who are losing the debate.


 

No they aren't , and as for your insults , want me to go back through EVERY one of your posts and highlight your insulting examples of self superior smugness? 

And what " debate" is that? The one where a human got snuffed by a borderline sociopathic control freak Bully who shouldn't have been allowed to own a firearm.............THAT debate? You were never in said " debate: beyond a buncha mindless caterwauling.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

*'From the clips that I&#8217;ve heard online, I heard George. That sounded like someone who was in dire need of help. It sounded like George.'**-Joe Oliver

However, several people who witnessed the deadly shooting last month said the shrieks were that of a teenager.
But Mr Oliver, who has known Zimmerman for the better part of a decade, insisted that the cries were those of someone seeking help, and added that in the duration of their friendship, has not seen the man with a Peruvian mother and white father acting in a racist manner.


*Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2120096/Trayvon-Martin-case-Friend-Zimmerman-identifies-Neighbourhood-Watch-captain-screaming-help-911-call.html#ixzz1q9QSL8Tp​


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> funny thing is the people who vote Republican are the ones saying how Zimmerman may have been in the right. very telling


 

And that's a bullshit cheap shot aimed at those folks and is just as much of a sterotype as all the other ones flying about here in this thread.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

Moses Mobetta said:


> Audio recordings can be misleading. Zimmer was obviously a turd by his initial acts, chasing the guy down. But if my own life were at stake I wuldnt want it hanging on an audio recording alone. Eyewitness testimony and other factors that we can not know yet have to be examined. Rushing to judgement when a mans life is at stake is a bad idea. If he is guilty it will come out through the investigation. If so he will most likely get what he has coming. Even the smallest thread of possibility he is innocent should be looked at before we kill another man falsely accused.


 

I completely agree with the above , what I DON'T agree with is the trend by some within this thread to make an attempt to vilfy the victim based upon race , dress and the other assorted nebulous criteria , along with the assortment of apples to oranges bullshit comparisons.........." if a car was following you on the freeway"...............now how R I D I C U LOU S of a reach is THAT one. 

A buncha bullshit semantical gyrations and hyperbole to attempt to defend the indefensible.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And that's a bullshit cheap shot aimed at those folks and is just as much of a sterotype as all the other ones flying about here in this thread.


Its the truth..show me how I'm wrong. I'm willing to admit error.. Everyone who has said on this forum that Zimmerman may have been in the right votes Republican or for a Republican...show me how I'm wrong or admit I'm right


----------



## unohu69 (Mar 25, 2012)

https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/326700-full-transcrip​t-zimmerman.html


Read the transcript for yourself...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 25, 2012)

Ill tell you what , bunch of no job having loser life living , wimpy , scared , yellow americans with to much time on there hands , get a life and stay out of others 

stay in your lane

So many pathetic people around these days . . . . .Oh no i was robbed, there have been break ins . . . . oh no . .. ..when is someones things ever more important than another mans life, crime or no crime . . . . .you people got it twisted 

grown up children crying about there lost teddy bear the neighbor took, 

Here s a tip for all you loser americans living in moms basement . . .. . . . lock your doors and windows and stay in side if your afraid of what s outside, you've got the personality of a dead moth

move to the hills get a horse stop bothering people


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Its the truth..show me how I'm wrong. I'm willing to admit error.. Everyone who has said on this forum that Zimmerman may have been in the right votes Republican or for a Republican...show me how I'm wrong or admit I'm right




REALLY? You'd have all their voting records right in front of ya do ya? Dude , you're more intelligent than that , enough so to have some realisation of just how trying to drag a political soapbox into this makes you look. 

ME? I don't give TWO shits or a dried turd about how ANYBODY voted as regards this so-called debate. And quite frankly all the bullshit justifications are exactly that *bullshit* ............WRONG is WRONG period. 

In addition , the mere fact that this is even being "debated" bespeaks some exceptionally sick and dark things about our socalled "society" , a human life was already "cheap" in Florida , now it's a step closer to Panamanian or Colombian "cheap".... 

And then the absolutely A R R O G A N T assumption by some folks here that *they* have some sort of "right" to follow , question and harass people simply based on whether THEY think said individual is a " dangerous stranger". 

See *I* have been followed , been accosted and HAD those questions and been through the ensuing dustups , and yes at times those " dustups" ended violently , a few times VERY much so. If you're following *me* and expect to act like that then YOU BETTER HAVE A BADGE TO SHOW ME......... if not then when you demand that I submit to you THEN we've got a problem , one that isn't going away until you leave me alone. 

And just judging from your posts and your words on RIU I'd hazard a guess that you hold fairly similar stance. And here I'll point something out that I'm certain that YOU and UB and certain others will "get" immediately. 

That being that this goes far beyond just a " simple murder" , this has a drastically impactive effect on ***BASIC FREEDOMS*** , the Freedom to simply walk where you will in public unmolested and ***without fear*** , the loss of such items being yet another Death Knell of America as We Knew it. 


I'll remind folks that there was another historically pivotal politician whose rise to power was dramatically helped by what started as " neighborhood watch" style groups.........


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 25, 2012)

dude this guy rocks ^^^^^ 

and everyone who differs in opinion should go kick rocks

a life is somthing that is very short and fragile, we need to protect life . .. not things


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Ill tell you what , bunch of no job having loser life living , wimpy , scared , yellow americans with to much time on there hands , get a life and stay out of others
> 
> stay in your lane
> 
> ...


 There is so much in this post to offend me. I will have you know, good sir, that I have moved up in this world. It's my sister's basement, and my teddy bear looks faaabulous between the water heater and the trapdoor to the compartment where I keep my 29 (or so) guns. cn


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Ill tell you what , bunch of no job having loser life living , wimpy , scared , yellow americans with to much time on there hands , get a life and stay out of others
> 
> stay in your lane
> 
> ...


 

Golly , gee whiz...............I mean you Eurotrash are just SOOOO enlightening , and you just know ALL there is to know about this country. 

And of course since we're all so " yellow and scared" then YOU will PERSONALLY be right over to show us all " hows to do it" won't ya? 

Come on over punk , pick an airport , don't much care which one of the majors. Lemme see here , hows about one that will fit your bullshit sterotypes like Houston , I'll pick your ass up at either InterContinental or Hobby , then I'll drop your ass off in Southeast Houston with a heart monitor as I use for equines , you WALK to downtown without " getting scared" and I'll drop five grand in front of you to take home with ya. 

Or hey fly into SF and I'll toss your ass out in Sunnydale or even someplace mild like around Dolores Park , Oakland? BWAHHAHAHAAAAA , you'd piss your pants after two blocks from 92nd going back north..........eastern cities? NYC? Hey meet some nice sections of the Bronx........ 


In other words *YOU* know " jack shit" about this country , but hey you DO "know Jack" real well dontcha..........


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> a life is somthing that is very short and fragile, we need to protect life . .. not things


 

Well THAT we agree on , and now we're in a weird paradox , I just ripped you for your stance on " Americans" , and now I find myself probably going to rep you for the above
. 


READ that line above folks............Because in the END it's the most applicable and important facet stated within this thread. Life is precious , time is precious. 

When either is lost it can NEVER EVER be regained.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> REALLY? You'd have all there voting records right in front of ya do ya? Dude , you're more intelligent than that , enough so to have some realisation of just how trying to drag a political soapbox into this makes you look.
> 
> ME? I don't give TWO shits or a dried turd about how ANYBODY voted as regards this so-called debate. And quite frankly all the bullshit justifications are exactly that *bullshit* ............WRONG is WRONG period.
> 
> ...


You sure typed a lot without showing me how I was incorrect in my statement...I don't have everyones voting record, but I do have statements on who they will be voting for or not... again show me one person on this political forum who agrees that Zimmerman may have been right..and I can tell you who they will ( or will not ) vote for..either show me proof that I'm incorrect that everyone who said that Zimmerman was correct and standing his ground don't vote for the Republican guy...or admit I'm fucking right...you don't have to like my statement, but it is one that holds truth..my next question would be "why is that" ??????

Edit: I guess I should said and add "every American who thinks Zimmerman may have been right"


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 25, 2012)

when peoples lives get trivialized it offends me . . . . .you worry about words and meaning i worry about your soul . . and i am not religous

and i am american born and rased and ya im a little stubborn and harsh 

i see it everyday here fear mongering people being reactive fear full animals vs proactive and responsible adults . . . . .. 

in my mind at no time is my thing or car or even my life more important then another . . . . . . . . .. . . life is life you either respect it or get in the ditch

and ya i have lived all over this country in nice parts poor parts northern parts southern parts western parts and eastern parts . .. . . . theres a string of words for all the elitist to judge

ive lived in or near most of the cites your speak of lmfao

the people in this country are tools of fear and manipulation . . taught to fear anything for what your imagination might make you think it can do to you

. . i dont own cable but when i watch commercials at friends houses it is apparent that mass manipulation is the name of the game and they are getting good at it . . . the media and politics are no different . . . . .. . . figure it out . . people here have been brainwashed to put there fear on a pedestal vs life


oh and i am a home owner of ten yrs and on the neighborhood association we dont support, vigilantism here , we know people can be petty and mistaken and dubious power or influence as neighborhood watch can bite you in the end, and that is why each neighbor know to be mindful of there own property and respectful of the people that live here and may live here

we encourage diversity where i live and welcome it . . . . . . .. . . . stereotypes and all


----------



## Blaze Master (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Well THAT we agree on , and now we're in a weird paradox ,* I just ripped you for your stance on " Americans*" , and now I find myself probably going to rep you for the above
> .
> 
> 
> ...


i'm pretty sure he was just talking about the dicks who were defending zimmermans actions.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree with Ronin on must things he say..He just flies off the handle a bit quickly..Hell most times we are saying the same things ( abit differently)


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Golly , gee whiz...............I mean you Eurotrash are just SOOOO enlightening , and you just know ALL there is to know about this country.
> 
> And of course since we're all so " yellow and scared" then YOU will PERSONALLY be right over to show us all " hows to do it" won't ya?
> 
> ...


Im curiuous why you would reference these cities and neighborhoods? Labelling them "scary".


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Please leave your home once in a while cliffy. We have been there. Again experience not bullshit.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> The eye witness and the police.


I put more faith in the witness than the corrupt police forces.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

The scariest place I have ever been was in Mississippi ...lol and believe me when I say I have traveled.. I guess everywhere and anywhere could be scary depending on who you are and what you are..I'm sure Trayvan may have felt like that.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You sure typed a lot without showing me how I was incorrect in my statement...I don't have everyones voting record, but I do have statements on who they will be voting for or not... again show me one person on this political forum who agrees that Zimmerman may have been right..and I can tell you who they will ( or will not ) vote for..either show me proof that I'm incorrect that everyone who said that Zimmerman was correct and standing his ground don't vote for the Republican guy...or admit I'm fucking right...you don't have to like my statement, but it is one that holds truth..my next question would be "why is that" ??????
> 
> Edit: I guess I should said and add "every American who thinks Zimmerman may have been right"


 

Really? You missed that BULLSHIT sterotypes based solely upon the thin criteria of how a person votes are not applicable to this issue and indeed are just a load of short-sighted , divisive and exclusionary ***bullshit***. 

Here's a question for you , to you wish the country to change and improve , or do you just wish that for those who look , act and think as you do? 

Seemingly you fail to understand that nebulous political labels and other such arbitrary dividing lines based upon ideology , creed race , religion etc are being utilised to keep the general public divided into multiple cadres that are constantly squabbling and at each others throats. 

Do you **REALLY* think the DemoCraps and Republican'ts are any different beyond the glossy surface? Do you **really** that a single one of them of whatever permutation knows jackshit about how YOU live? Do you *REALLY* think that a SINGLE one of them hasn't been bought and paid for far prior to ever making it inside The Beltway? 

This thread is a microcosmic example of **exactly that syndrome** , and YUP I freely admit to having cast a few labels too , that said at what point does our frigging ***humanity*** emerge and have us remember that this was a 17 year old kid, now DEAD.......and right or wrong Zimmerman ( and think about this in the context of a moral and ethical man......benefit of the doubt and all that bullshit) has to live with that FACT for the rest of his life , if he's NOT the sociopath that he appears to be then he may well have created a lifelong living Hell for himself that will punish him far more effectively than anything save the death penalty. 

And regardless of arguements on the InterWebz what this does accomplish is yet further division along racial lines , conveniently exploited by politicos and figureheads at a juncture which the country in general and Fla in specific REALLY doesn't need it. 

Now before you jump off the bridge with ad hominem etc and send this south again I ask you to ruminate a minute on that.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

I want to know what Unclebuck has to say now that he's seen Martin's recent pics. Martin wasn't half Zimmerman's size. That was media bullshit. It was Zimmerman crying like a bitch as he was gett the ass beating he deserved. Martin looked like a thug, but that was no reason to hunt him like an animal. I look like a hippy. How many here would mistake my views and actions as a hippy? Zimmerman had a reason to kill him, but so the fuck what. It's like if you corner an animal then are shocked it attacks you. I have lots of hoods where I live, and wouldn't ever entertain in a fantasy of hunting them. It would be stupid. It's like this guy who nearly died due to a black widow bite on the chest. Now.every waking moment he spends killing all he finds. The idiot would deserve to get bit again. Stupid.

Go ahead and live in your fantasy racist world. Look where his racism got him. He's going to get skull fucked by another bitter racist for "revenge," and I won't care. Two more racist bitching idiots will be off the streets.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I want to know what Unclebuck has to say now that he's seen Martin's recent pics. Martin wasn't half Zimmerman's size. That was media bullshit. It was Zimmerman crying like a bitch as he was gett the ass beating he deserved. Martin looked like a thug, but that was no reason to hunt him like an animal. I look like a hippy. How many here would mistake my views and actions as a hippy? Zimmerman had a reason to kill him, but so the fuck what. It's like if you corner an animal then are shocked it attacks you. I have lots of hoods where I live, and wouldn't ever entertain in a fantasy of hunting them. It would be stupid. It's like this guy who nearly died due to a black widow bite on the chest. Now.every waking moment he spends killing all he finds. The idiot would deserve to get bit again. Stupid.
> 
> Go ahead and live in your fantasy racist world. Look where his racism got him. He's going to get skull fucked by another bitter racist for "revenge," and I won't care. Two more racist bitching idiots will be off the streets.


 

PLus about a ^^^^............hell there aren't enough DIGITS............


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> The scariest place I have ever been was in Mississippi ...lol and believe me when I say I have traveled.. I guess everywhere and anywhere could be scary depending on who you are and what you are..I'm sure Trayvan may have felt like that.


 Yeah just a wuunnnnneeerrrful state ain't it , might actually not be too bad if ya could remove all the damn mosquitoes , the freaking roaches and about 95% of the people. But hey at least it's not frigging Arkansas. 

Hmmmmm , we maybe crossways on certain political issues , we however agree on certain things it seems.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Please leave your home once in a while cliffy. We have been there. Again experience not bullshit.


what does life experience have to do with the facts of this case or the laws that are relevant to this case?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Everyone who has suggested we wait for all the information has been castigated by you....


actually, the people who disagree with me are jumping to their own conclusions...see below



tryingtogrow89 said:


> martin was witnessed attacking zimmerman, as he was getting his ass beat, zimmerman yelled for help, finally having to shoot him to get him off, hope you all knew this.


there ya go. totally unconfirmed account of the situation taken as gospel by an idiot.

nowhere does he mention the actual statute, or any of the facts that we actually know, such as zimmerman initially provoking the entire situation.

*YOU DON'T GET TO CLAIM SELF DEFENSE IF YOU INITIALLY PROVOKE THE SITUATION.*


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> when peoples lives get trivialized it offends me . . . . .you worry about words and meaning i worry about your soul . . and i am not religous
> 
> and i am american born and rased and ya im a little stubborn and harsh
> 
> ...


 

Good post , and I'm man enough to apologise for the Eurotrash comment ( to the Europeans here too) it was a bullshit sideshot on my part.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> And Zimmer replied, "OK".


after he was asked a second time if he was still in pursuit.

when you pursue someone, you are not standing your ground, self defense no longer applies.

*YOU DON'T GET TO CLAIM SELF DEFENSE IF YOU INITIALLY PROVOKE THE SITUATION.*


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> what does life experience have to do with the facts of this case or the laws that are relevant to this case?


 

DDDUUUHHHHHHHHHHHH , damn but you're not just a can short of a sixpack , you're a dozen short.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 25, 2012)

> *
> 
> YOU DON'T GET TO CLAIM SELF DEFENSE IF YOU INITIALLY PROVOKE THE SITUATION.​
> ​
> ...


You are still assuming you have all the information...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Really? You missed that BULLSHIT sterotypes based solely upon the thin criteria of how a person votes are not applicable to this issue and indeed are just a load of short-sighted , divisive and exclusionary ***bullshit***.
> 
> Here's a question for you , to you wish the country to change and improve , or do you just wish that for those who look , act and think as you do?
> 
> ...


I'm going to sum this all without all the composing and scribing you seemingly are now fond of.. How a person votes does matter..and its a big difference between Dem's and Repub. Do you really need me to go into detail ???


I would actually love for all of us to hold hands and sing "Kumbaya", but hey I deal with reality and reality says the worlds not ready to sing together yet ( especially not Kumbaya). When it is and if I'm still alive I will more then happily sing along....until then I call it like I see it and never try to mask it.

oh and by the way..How one votes gets us these kind of laws that would have a person think that they can claim "stand your ground " in cases like Trayvan. So who you fuckin vote for does matter..


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The facts, as I know them, do support a self defense claim by Zimmer. He was acting as a neighborhood watchman. He observed what he thought was a suspicious person. He called 911 to report same. There was an altercation between he and Trayvon. An eyewitness (maybe two, but I only saw the statement of one) said Trayvon was on top of Zimmer and beating him and called 911. Someone (identified by the police as Zimmer) can be heard calling for help then the pop of a firearm is heard. The eye witness caller then says Trayvon, who had been on top administering a beating on Zimmer, is shot.
> 
> Sounds like a pretty good case of self defense to me, and contrary to Unclebuck's learned interpretation of Florida law this situation is pretty well covered.


who initially provoked the situation?

would martin have done anything but go home and eat his skittles if zimmerman did not follow him?

since martin did not initially provoke the siuation, and by his own words, zimmerman did, section 776.041 applies.

zimmerman would only be covered if (a) zimmerman was afraid for his life AND exhausted every possible means of escape or (b) zimmerman retreated from the fight AND said as much.

now, this all assumes that trayvon was beating the living shit out of zimmerman, which is not established by anyone. it's complete fantasy that i am granting for the sake of argument.

since zimmerman certainly did not exhaust every means of escape as evidenced by the location of the murder, and was not retreating and calling a truce, as evidenced by the 911 tapes, he gets no protection under this law.

and for anyone saying zimmerman was catching a beating: shut the fuck up. you have ZERO evidence of this, and there is no evidence tat zimemrman was ever injured.



desert dude said:


> Typical race-baiting, ever so sensitive, douche bag liberal. You and others brought the racial aspect into this discussion.


lol, anyone can read back on this thread and see that you and NLXSK brought the ugly racial nonsense in here, we were just fine before your sorry ass showed up.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 25, 2012)

> *
> 
> lol, anyone can read back on this thread and see that you and NLXSK brought the ugly racial nonsense in here, we were just fine before your sorry ass showed up.​
> ​
> ...


Again, that was Mr. Mindbender.... But lets not let facts get in the way of your assumptions. You are on such a roll...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> following someone and asking them what they are doing in no way can be contrived as assault or bullying or presumption of superior force in any way by any court in the land. Following someone also doesn't make you an aggressor, it just makes you a concerned citizen.


lol, concerned citizen.

his pursuit of trayvon is what initially provoked the situation.

there is no way you can argue that trayvon was the aggressor in this situation. he was walking home with some fucking candy.

once you provoke the situation in this manner, you lose your ability to claim self defense except as 776.041 dictates.

take your la-la land fantasy logic and get the fuck out of here. or start talking about cars again. something more on your level here.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I'm going to sum this all without all the composing and scribing you seemingly are now fond .. How a person votes does matter..and its a big difference between Dem's and Repub. Do you really need me to go into detail ???
> 
> 
> I would actually love for all of us to hold hands and sing "Kumbaya", but hey I deal with reality and reality says the worlds not ready to sing together yet ( especially not Kumbaya). When it is and if I'm still alive I will more then happily sing along....until then I call it like I see it and never try to mask it.
> ...


I'll sing Kumbaya with you, it's a catchy tune. Just change the lyrics to those which encompass everyone.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Perhaps somewhere, anywhere in this thread you can find a single insult from me, go ahead see if you can find one. The only ones flinging insults are the ones who are losing the debate.


where did i say you insulted me? all i said was that you engage me on an insulting level intellectually. see below.



NoDrama said:


> So when you are driving on the interstate and the same car is behind you for 30 miles, you pull them over and start asking them for ID? Is that what you really do?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Martin was beatin the shit out of zimmerman (making him bloody and bruised with grass stains on his back yelling for help) its a open shut case of self defense.


there is zero evidence of what you said.

not surprising for mr. fluoride to make things up like this.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are still assuming you have all the information...


 
And you are basically asserting the same thing in an attempt to indict the victim and defend the indefensible. 


A question for you , since your focus is basically " don't convict the shooter too soon" , then why are you making an attempt to convict the victim " too soon". 


And I'll cite this again , and I've seen many of these sorts of things......the likelihood is that Zimmerman tried to throw his weight around and started a physical confrontation and drastically misread his opponent and then when in over his head pussed out and shot the kid. 

If he'd had a knife he'd have cut the kid , if he'd had something to clout him with he'd have used that. I have been in *exactly* such escalatory situations , guy starts shit and you're kicking the everloving shit out of him and he goes to a weapon , his buddies jump in etc.etc. 

Look I t'ain't going into details , suffice to say that I never open my yap about things I don't know something about , adn I've spent my life learning about violence and how to accomplish *specifically to AVOID violence*. This tragedy IS NOT UNUSUAL , it's becoming MORE commonplace , and THAT indeed is the much broader and infinitely sicker and more depressing picture looming over this specific tragedy. 

In addition I *know* Sanford Fla and the Orlando area. I have very little doubt of what transpired , I've been a halfbreed in that part of Fla , just not the combo they thought , much to their chagrin. 

And as I noted , politicos and sleazeballs are attempting to exploit this further along racial lines , the whole sordid mess is fucking disgusting from top to bottom....this kinda shit is why I reside so damn far out in the boonies.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And you are basically asserting the same thing in an attempt to indict the victim and defend the indefensible.
> 
> 
> A question for you , since your focus is basically " don't convict the shooter too soon" , then why are you making an attempt to convict the victim " too soon".
> ...





> *
> 
> And you are basically asserting the same thing in an attempt to indict the victim and defend the indefensible.​
> ​
> ...


I have been asserting that we should wait for the grand jury and not convict the guy.

However, I am happy to wallow in hypotheticals with UB if that is what he wants cause I am bored.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> The eye witness and the police.


lol, the police.

the same police force who "corrected" other witness accounts of the situation? 

the same police force who did nothing to a guy who decked a homeless man in the following tape?

[video=youtube;BHGEam82GME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHGEam82GME[/video]

yeah, you go ahead and bet the house and farm on their version of events. funny that they collected no evidence of this beating you say took place. not a photo, nothing.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> So, if you chase someone and they suddenly turn and assault you, you have given up your rights because you ran after them?
> 
> That is some pretty fucked up logic there skippy....
> 
> Unless you can prove that Zimmerman attacked the kid first which is highly unlikely then self defense is most certainly a defense.


If you were following me and either my wife and kids were with me, I'd tell you to get lost. If you kept it up, and you got into a situation where I could attack you like Martin did, I'd keep stabbing you till I knew you were dead. Martin's only problem is he was trying to beat up Zimmerman. When dealing with a psychopath who doesn't mind his own business, you have to kill cause look what happened.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> So, if you chase someone and they suddenly turn and assault you, you have given up your rights because you ran after them?
> 
> That is some pretty fucked up logic there skippy....
> 
> Unless you can prove that Zimmerman attacked the kid first which is highly unlikely then self defense is most certainly a defense.


 
Tell ya what " skippy" , mayhap you should go read up on " escalation of force" and " disparity of force" as it applies to self defense case law. 

And can we now dispense with the ad hominem such as " Skippy" , or shall I just start making a "special project" outa you? I mean REALLY is it needed? Do we HAVE to " cut each other up"? Really? 

I'll dispense with it completely if *you* will , and I'm sure others will follow suit . 'cause in the last analysis we all ARE in this together in the end.......aren't we?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 25, 2012)

someone is dead for no reason . . . . . .it is wrong . . .a crime has been committed . . .. figure it out

how are so many so blinded by there sense of bureaucracy and or bigotry, just because there is a law that says you can do this does not make what you do just or morale or protected by our constitution- the law of the land

you can not stalk and kill someone out of fear . . . .


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I have been asserting that we should wait for the grand jury and not convict the guy.
> 
> However, I am happy to wallow in hypotheticals with UB if that is what he wants cause I am bored.


 

Siighhhhh.....ya missed my point . Please aply those same courtesies to the victim then. Zimmerman is alive , he can speak for himself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Did he even belong in the gated community ?


i was wondering if maybe, just maybe, you were race trolling here, as this is one of the most vile and racist things that could be said here.

but thankfully, you cleared it up for me right away.



Mindmelted said:


> All the above are honest questions....


at least you are honest about your racism.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, concerned citizen.
> 
> his pursuit of trayvon is what initially provoked the situation.
> 
> ...


Remember, when some young punk jumps your fence to rip your plants and meets you there. You will have your axe/shotgun/pistol YOU WILL BE THE AGGRESSOR AND MURDERER IF YOU KILL HIM. You know full well if you got an axe in hand you are entertaining the idea of killing. Don't forget that. You sit outside in wait for them to come, YOU ARE THE AGGRESSOR!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> ...pummel zimmermen into a coma?


lol, a coma?

wow.

there is ZERO evidence that martin was actually beating zimmerman. 

there is ZERO evidence that zimmerman had a bloody nose.

the ONLY way your scenario works is if you guys decide on your own that martin was beating zimmerman viciously, which is pretty unlikely since zimmerman is doing just fine and there is NO EVIDENCE of his "bloody nose" or "grass stained shirt", as one of the most corrupt police forces says (but never documented in the least).

laughable bullshit from the people trying their best to grant zimmerman sainthood.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> *'From the clips that Ive heard online, I heard George. That sounded like someone who was in dire need of help. It sounded like George.'**-Joe Oliver
> 
> However, several people who witnessed the deadly shooting last month said the shrieks were that of a teenager.
> But Mr Oliver, who has known Zimmerman for the better part of a decade, insisted that the cries were those of someone seeking help, and added that in the duration of their friendship, has not seen the man with a Peruvian mother and white father acting in a racist manner.
> ...


martin's own mother has said that the cries for help on the 911 tape are those of her son.

so whereas you are more inclined to trust a murdering cop wannabe's friend, i place more confidence in a mother's intimate knowledge of her son.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Remember, when some young punk jumps your fence to rip your plants and meets you there. You will have your axe/shotgun/pistol YOU WILL BE THE AGGRESSOR AND MURDERER IF YOU KILL HIM. You know full well if you got an axe in hand you are entertaining the idea of killing. Don't forget that. You sit outside in wait for them to come, YOU ARE THE AGGRESSOR!!


 This raises an interesting philosophical question: if someone jumps my fence, and I am in a position to quickly create an ambush ... who is the aggressor? Is planning for the defense of my patch (which is fenced) at all compatible with aggression? Assume I have a gun or axe handy but not actually in hand, and that the fence jumping was a surprise. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are still assuming you have all the information...


i have enough information to know who initially provoked the situation, and it was the overzealous cop wannabe with the gun who followed the unarmed kid with the skittles.

if zimmerman stays put, martin goes home and eats skittles. that is inarguable.

once you initially provoke the situation, you have very few exceptions under 776.041, and zimmerman qualified for neither exception.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Again, that was Mr. Mindbender.... But lets not let facts get in the way of your assumptions. You are on such a roll...


mixedmelody mistook the race of zimmerman, and canna corrected him, no BFD.

then you and desertdude came in here and made things ugly.

anyone can read back and see it. btw, you tried to use that pathetic defense already.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> So, if you chase someone and they suddenly turn and assault you, you have given up your rights because you ran after them?


under the justifiable use of force law, if you follow someone, rather than simply stand your ground, you lose your protections. look it up.



NLXSK1 said:


> Unless you can prove that Zimmerman attacked the kid first which is highly unlikely then self defense is most certainly a defense.


zimmerman initially provoked the situation. go read the law and try again.

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0776/0776.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Remember, when some young punk jumps your fence to rip your plants and meets you there. You will have your axe/shotgun/pistol YOU WILL BE THE AGGRESSOR AND MURDERER IF YOU KILL HIM. You know full well if you got an axe in hand you are entertaining the idea of killing. Don't forget that. You sit outside in wait for them to come, YOU ARE THE AGGRESSOR!!


that's actually true in my state.

if the person is just taking my plants and not threatening my life, i have to leave the axe and simply call the cops.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Remember, when some young punk jumps your fence to rip your plants and meets you there. You will have your axe/shotgun/pistol YOU WILL BE THE AGGRESSOR AND MURDERER IF YOU KILL HIM. You know full well if you got an axe in hand you are entertaining the idea of killing. Don't forget that. You sit outside in wait for them to come, YOU ARE THE AGGRESSOR!!


But that's not what happened. He was walking home after buying over priced snacks at 7/11. Then dickface follows him and acts all creepy. Zimmerman is no different than a ripper. Rippers want a free high, Zimmerman wanted free hero worship for offing nigger scum. But it doesn't matter your fucked up reasons for violating another's personal rights. No one deserves that. Bringing race into it insults us all. Everyone is human. Can you get that? We're all fucking human! We need to leave eachother alone. You only harm another when they take away life, liberty and pursuit of happiness. Zimmerman took that away. If Martin wanted to look like a thug, so be it. His only punishment should be people are scared of him for his thug looks. Not death. Not even getting hunted like an animal.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 25, 2012)

No drama 

you think that a man jumping into my property to rob me and i defend my property in real time not some after the fact witch hunt and . . .. 

a man following another on the street into a apartment complex(his home as far as he knew or his next target if you paranoid and delusional, harassing him then shooting him,

in any scenario the aggressoer decided to do it and made the decision to be there, same as the man who decided to jump my fence in above situation 


you think these are parallel situation or event in life ???? . . . . .. . . 

the aggressor in each scenario should be obvious


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Remember, when some young punk jumps your fence to rip your plants and meets you there. You will have your axe/shotgun/pistol YOU WILL BE THE AGGRESSOR AND MURDERER IF YOU KILL HIM. You know full well if you got an axe in hand you are entertaining the idea of killing. Don't forget that. You sit outside in wait for them to come, YOU ARE THE AGGRESSOR!!


So Trayvons a young punk now and according to mindmelted he shouldnt belong in a gated community. That is the exact mentality that got this kid shot. Again makes you wonder.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> So Trayvons a young punk now and according to mindmelted he shouldnt belong in a gated community. That is the exact mentality that got this kid shot. Again makes you wonder.


it goes back to what you said about racism not going away, but simply changing form, becoming more insidious, which can be even more dangerous.

the year is 2012 and there are members of a pot forum who honestly want to know if this kid "belonged in the gated community" where his family lives.

i don't know what else to say, folks.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> So Trayvons a young punk now and according to mindmelted he shouldnt belong in a gated community. That is the exact mentality that got this kid shot. Again makes you wonder.


See what you did there? You purposely took someones argument and completely ignored it and substituted your very own exaggerated version and then went to attack the argument that YOU MADE! Logical fallacy,







I really could care less about this whole thing, I don't know any of them and I really don't have the time to give a shit about something that I cannot effect no matter what I do. What I do care about is the fact that the media has whipped this into some kind of feeding frenzy or witch hunt and many of you have just taken the bait. The MSM has told you how to feel and you are willing participants in it all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The MSM has told you how to feel and you are willing participants in it all.


i was following this long before it blew up, which is why i expressed disbelief in my very first post.

but thanks for telling me why i feel how i feel. please do inform me when i need to take a piss next.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I really could care less about this whole thing, I don't know any of them and I really don't have the time to give a shit about something that I cannot effect no matter what I do.


OK STOP right there...then why post ???? and keep doing so ..over and over again


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i was following this long before it blew up, which is why i expressed disbelief in my very first post.
> 
> but thanks for telling me why i feel how i feel. please do inform me when i need to take a piss next.


3 more beers and you'll be headin that way mon frere.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> OK STOP right there...then why post ????


Read one more sentence further. you stopped too soon, don't give up, you can do it.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it goes back to what you said about racism not going away, but simply changing form, becoming more insidious, which can be even more dangerous.
> 
> the year is 2012 and there are members of a pot forum who honestly want to know if this kid "belonged in the gated community" where his family lives.
> 
> i don't know what else to say, folks.


The not belonging is the problem. Fake racism is just one excuse. Too many out there want you out. The real reason is fear of change. You look whiter, then someone different comes along, evil and dark. It could be creepy and squinty eyes. Or it could be "young" with obnoxious kids. I was with my son and wife in our vacation cabin. This townie bitch didn't like new blood making her life different. So at the first chance she calls the cops when I yell at my son so loud it wakes the dead. I did it because he was about to pull the old 30 yo microwave on his self and get crushed. The was no way to stop him otherwise, he was across the room. Should I just let him die instead? The bitch calls the cops saying we're beating our son.She could care less and was an evil asshole who wanted us out, just like Zimmerman. When the cops leave she tells us she'll figure out how to make us leave forever.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> 3 more beers and you'll be headin that way mon frere.


i'm drinking apple juice.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm drinking apple juice.


The fermented kind or just plain 'ol smashed apple blood?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 25, 2012)

no witch hunt but yes a few weeks 14+ DAYS after this young man was murdered the police started to do work because the media finally cared about what happened after they learned that people cared 


you blame the media so do I only until it was marketable did they care but only until it was marketable did you care either, my father was in florida when this happened and when he came back and told me i could find shit . . . it happened over a month ago . . . .go look up the date stamps on the national news articles find a real reason to have a opinion


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The fermented kind or just plain 'ol smashed apple blood?


it's the stuff from concentrate with plenty of that oh so delicious HFCS.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i was wondering if maybe, just maybe, you were race trolling here, as this is one of the most vile and racist things that could be said here.
> 
> but thankfully, you cleared it up for me right away.
> 
> ...




Lets see...My aunt lives in a gated community.
And being that they do not know me there,It gives them all the right in the world to ask what i am doing there and why.
Even a neighbor has the right to ask that if they do not know me.
Thats why it is a gated community.
Now i have been stopped by the security there and asked questions.
As soon as answered those questions on my way i went.
You like to assume alot a shit about folks on this site.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Lets see...My aunt lives in a gated community.
> And being that they do not know me there,It gives them all the right in the world to ask what i am doing there and why.
> Even a neighbor has the right to ask that if they do not know me.
> Thats why it is a gated community.
> ...


his family lives there, of course he belongs there.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Seriously weve come a little farther in race relations in the last 50 years but how much do people change in 3 generations when theyve had the same belief system for the last 500. I shamed the shit out of my mother because she admitted she voted for McCain because hes white. That was her only reason. I asked her about her black friends and if she felt they were inferior in any way? I asked her to think about Grace the little Haitian girl she used to babysit and if it was fair to her when she knew her family were good people. I asked her how could she go to church and consider herself a good person and still think that way.

She realized it was wrong.

Im sorry nodrama and others dont hAve anyone to think of or relate to when those thoughts cross their mind.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> there is zero evidence of what you said.
> 
> not surprising for mr. fluoride to make things up like this.


Its all over the place i dont even have to try and look for it.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 25, 2012)

harassment is provocation and by stalking a innocent stranger zimmerman was harassing him and because he made the conscious choice to bring a fire arm with him he also excepted any wrong full use of that weapon

its very basic


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> harassment is provocation and by stalking a innocent stranger zimmerman was harassing him and because he made the conscious choice to bring a fire arm with him he also excepted any wrong full use of that weapon
> 
> its very basic


If i lived in a hood where recent break ins were quite frequent, you better believe id carry a weapon everywhere with me, whether a gun, knife, or bat, or whatever, i will, and would. You are allowed to by law... any questions?
Regardless of what you may think, you have the right to be armed and if terror just so strikes, then you can use it, and yes kill if you have to, this is why zimm aint in jail.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Its all over the place i dont even have to try and look for it.


is there a picture of zimmerman's bloody nose? his grass stained shirt?

no?

then you have NO EVIDENCE.

funny how your standard of proof changes. if it has to do with ron paul, you need a video of him writing the racist newsletters before you'll consider it. if it's this case, a single unreliable and anonymous eyewitness account and a police force that is unquestionably corrupt is all you need.

laughable.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> If i lived in a hood where recent break ins were quite frequent, you better believe id carry a weapon everywhere with me, whether a gun, knife, or bat, or whatever, i will, and would. You are allowed to by law... any questions?
> Regardless of what you may think, you have the right to be armed and if terror just so strikes, then you can use it, and yes kill if you have to, this is why zimm aint in jail.


your a slave to fear . . .keep it up

things get stolen from my neighborhood all the time . . . .never from my house because i lock my doors . .. . . and lock my car doors and dont leave anything of value out

so i dont have to engage some neighborhood watch man shoot my other neighbor for looking at my things 

jesus some of you people are pathetic

i live in washington . . . . .we dont gang bang we kill you and bury you in the green river or our back yards, this is democratic red neck coutnry 

nasty messed up stuff happens all the time here too . . . . . . . . .but doesnt make me change my life and start judging every unknown face . . .thats what animanls in small and unheathly packs do . . .


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> If i lived in a hood where recent break ins were quite frequent, you better believe id carry a weapon everywhere with me, whether a gun, knife, or bat, or whatever, i will, and would. You are allowed to by law... any questions?
> Regardless of what you may think, you have the right to be armed and if terror just so strikes, then you can use it, and yes kill if you have to, this is why zimm aint in jail.


you don't get to follow someone along, murder them, and claim self defense under the law.

show me where you can do this. use the actual law, not your feeble, fluoride infected mind.

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0776/0776.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> your a slave to fear . . .keep it up


you nailed it.

you should hear this guy go on about the evils of fluoride.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> The not belonging is the problem. Fake racism is just one excuse. Too many out there want you out. The real reason is fear of change. You look whiter, then someone different comes along, evil and dark. It could be creepy and squinty eyes. Or it could be "young" with obnoxious kids. I was with my son and wife in our vacation cabin. This townie bitch didn't like new blood making her life different. So at the first chance she calls the cops when I yell at my son so loud it wakes the dead. I did it because he was about to pull the old 30 yo microwave on his self and get crushed. The was no way to stop him otherwise, he was across the room. Should I just let him die instead? The bitch calls the cops saying we're beating our son.She could care less and was an evil asshole who wanted us out, just like Zimmerman. When the cops leave she tells us she'll figure out how to make us leave forever.


Weird 1 lady heard screaming and you were not convicted of a crime or even arrested for that matter? This is an outrage.Must be some sort of racist cover up going on there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Weird 1 lady heard screaming and you were not convicted of a crime or even arrested for that matter? This is an outrage.Must be some sort of racist cover up going on there.


and cliffey heeds the call, making sure to make this thread about race....over and over and over and over.

not telling at all.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> your a slave to fear . . .keep it up
> 
> things get stolen from my neighborhood all the time . . . .never from my house because i lock my doors . .. . . and lock my car doors and dont leave anything of value out
> 
> ...


Lock your door? What do you think a break in is? 
i live in the nw also and i carry a gun with me everywhere.
Now say i almost get ran off the road by some douche and i give him the finger, then he comes after me and at the next red light he tries pulling me out of my car, what do you think will happen here? 
In no way would i be deemed provoking such sick behavior under the law just by giving him the finger, further more zimm didnt even do that.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you don't get to follow someone along, murder them, and claim self defense under the law.
> 
> show me where you can do this. use the actual law, not your feeble, fluoride infected mind.
> 
> http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0776/0776.html


You're the only clear consumer of fluoride here.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 25, 2012)

i get out of my car and give it to him, im not afraid, ill say it again so you can digest it im not afraid of some agry motorist or my life being in danger

i dont life in fear i live

in a world of a million ways to die, fear is not a rational motivation neither is anger to to anything . .. . . . . stop being a victim . . .ever think that the guy might be a insane lunatic and flipping him off is gonna be the last finger bang you ever do . . . 

mind your own or be ready to reap what you sow


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Why doesnt this "gated community" have a guard at the gate? Is it really cheaper to send this schmuck ot to chase people after theyve gotten in?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i get out of my car and give it to him, im not afriad, ill say it agian so you can digest it im not afriad of some agry motorist or my life being in danger
> 
> i dont life in fear i live


what are you going to do, if say he is armed? Im not going to analyze me getting attacked by some psycho motorist long enough to try and find out.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 25, 2012)

drive away, im in a car

not on the side of the road like a retard

their are literally a hundred non violent non confrontation or protagonist ways to deal with said scenario 

did he by invading your space or almost damaging your barbie car upset you


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> drive away, im in a car


And have him keep chasing you? what if your blocked in by other cars and cant simply drive off?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Remember, when some young punk jumps your fence to rip your plants and meets you there. You will have your axe/shotgun/pistol YOU WILL BE THE AGGRESSOR AND MURDERER IF YOU KILL HIM. You know full well if you got an axe in hand you are entertaining the idea of killing. Don't forget that. You sit outside in wait for them to come, YOU ARE THE AGGRESSOR!!


 

The above is the epitome of desperate hyperbole.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 25, 2012)

chase me what would i care id go speed limit all the way to the local PD

whats he gonna do ram me like in a movie and i blow up

watch some more T.V


oh ya i dont huge other cars bumpes like they are dudes butts at a concert like you, i leave room maybe just a foot or two but thats enough to run this man over at my window as i ram his car too or so many different thigns you can do . . . how about dont be a victim 

your 20 questions hardy boy thing is gonna be fun let me know when you write the book i want proceeds


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> You're the only clear consumer of fluoride here.


i asked you to explain how zimmerman could use the law to argue self defense, and you go on yet again about fluoride.

try again. use the law. explain how self defense applies for the pursuer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> The above is the epitome of desperate hyperbole.


it's actually somewhat accurate in my state, our castle doctrine laws do not allow me to take the life of an intruder if they simply steal from me without threatening my life.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> You like to assume alot a shit about folks on this site.


 


Pot.Kettle.*Black.*


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you don't get to follow someone along, murder them, and claim self defense under the law.
> 
> show me where you can do this. use the actual law, not your feeble, fluoride infected mind.
> 
> http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0776/0776.html


You keep throwing the word murder around like its fact when you have no proof.I can follow whoever the hell i want and if you don't like it thats too dam bad.Now you can tell me to fuck off and get lost and leave you alone all you want but if you approach me and confront me I could defend myself.The legal thing to do would be to phone the police and say theres someone following me,I need help.And again Im not saying trayvon threw the first punch but there is also no proof he didnt.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 25, 2012)

so the only real evidence is that zimmerman stalked and eventually shot martin for no apparent reason other than looking suspicious and being in his part of their neighborhood


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> If i lived in a hood where recent break ins were quite frequent, you better believe id carry a weapon everywhere with me, whether a gun, knife, or bat, or whatever, i will, and would. You are allowed to by law... any questions?
> Regardless of what you may think, you have the right to be armed and if terror just so strikes, then you can use it, and yes kill if you have to, this is why zimm aint in jail.


If Martin came up on him, they had a random encounter, then this happened, I'd agree. But that's not what happened. The fact he called 911 says otherwise. Zimmerman is a stalker creep. In California we have laws against that. He was hunting.

If Zimmerman wanted to get away with his self defense claim, he should've not called the police. His wounds and claiming some crazy thug attacked him would make sense. Zimmerman was after glory in his warped mind. You need to stop your delusions. It'd the same reason you gravitate towards Ron Paul. These are fantasies of yours. Even if Martin attacked first, he still didn't. Some stalker is after you. Martin would've been justified in killing Zimmerman, not the other way around. Again it has nothing to do with race.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Nothing illegal took place untill martin got violent and started assaulting a man in his own neighborhood who was likely paranoid from a lot of breaking and entering in his area. Id be paranoid too, who wouldn't? As far as evidence and eye witness account, zimmerman did nothing illegal and thats why he is not sitting in jail.


Zimmerman pursuing Trayvon on foot after being told not to is what led to the child's death and it was clearly not self defense. Trayvon was the one doing the self-defending when Zimmerman approached him aggressively. As the girlfriend stated she heard his headset hit the ground after Zimmerman asked what he was doing there. Trayvon had every right to be on that sidewalk just like anyone else. Zimmerman had no right to approach him and demand anything. He wasn't a member of a neighborhood watch. He was a lone vigilante looking for trouble and carrying a firearm. Trayvon had skittles. Are we really going to keep going round and round that this is self-defense when clearly it isn't?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I can follow whoever the hell i want and if you don't like it thats too dam bad.


you can do that, but then you give up the protection of being the defender. that makes you the aggressor, not the aggressed, and you lose most all claims to self defense.

read the fucking law before you try to crown zimmerman as a saint.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Zimmerman pursuing Trayvon on foot after being told not to is what led to the child's death and it was clearly not self defense. Trayvon was the one doing the self-defending when Zimmerman approached him aggressively. As the girlfriend stated she heard his headset hit the ground after Zimmerman asked what he was doing there. Trayvon had every right to be on that sidewalk just like anyone else. Zimmerman had no right to approach him and demand anything. He wasn't a member of a neighborhood watch. He was a lone vigilante looking for trouble and carrying a firearm. Trayvon had skittles. Are we really going to keep going round and round that this is self-defense when clearly it isn't?


as long as the race baiting kiddies are around, we sure will.

they clearly do not understand the difference between "standing your ground" and being the aggressor.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> as long as the race baiting kiddies are around, we sure will.
> 
> they clearly do not understand the difference between "standing your ground" and being the aggressor.


"I stood my ground in a brisk forward trajectory ..." cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> "I stood my ground in a brisk forward trajectory ..." cn


lulz.

you just know some lawyer with slicked back hair will argue this.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's actually somewhat accurate in my state, our castle doctrine laws do not allow me to take the life of an intruder if they simply steal from me without threatening my life.


 

Not really , you're making an apples and oranges comparison. And one that varies on a state by state basis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Not really , you're making an apples and oranges comparison. And one that varies on a state by state basis.


true enough.

princessdrama doesn't have a leg to stand on in his attempts to portray the aggressor as 'standing his ground' so he talks about castle doctrines and cars on the interstate.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> true enough.
> 
> princessdrama doesn't have a leg to stand on in his attempts to portray the aggressor as 'standing his ground' so he talks about castle doctrines and cars on the interstate.


I did no such thing, I never even used the term, ***insert pic of strawman***


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

maybe next we will hear that Zimmerman was diabetic and the skittles would have made him have a diabetic seizure. Yes the skittles could have been use as a weapon


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I did no such thing, I never even used the term, ***insert pic of strawman***


 

BWHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA.......YOU are accusing folks of constructing strawmen? Really?......wow.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 25, 2012)

This is a tough one, I've bounced around emotionally since the report first came out. Initially, I was outraged. A skinny young man, looks like he's 12 in the picture they used, is killed while visiting a gated community that he does not normally reside in. Seems like an open and shut case of vigilantism by an overzealous property owner. 

Now we have two witnesses (fact) that are unaffiliated with either party (fact) and did indeed see the young man beating the shit out of Zimmerman. I'm sorry if you aren't 100% up to date on the actual facts of the case because you watch the MSM, but thems the facts so far and they aren't debatable. Now add the more accurate photos that show this young man was 6'3", muscular and a football player, quite capable of being an aggressor. From there, the debate steams ahead.

I've read back from about page 43 and I sure hear a great deal of conjecture from those that want to see this creep hang, as I did in the beginning.

It really comes down to what happened immediately before the confrontation. As a property owner, he absolutely had the right to follow and question someone he didn't recognize and find out if they had a right to be inside his gated community. Even though some have laughably stated otherwise, you do not lose your right to claim self defense because you took the INEXCUSABLE step of speaking to another human being as they are walking in the neighborhood... absurd and ridiculous on it's face. If he assaulted or placed his hands on the young man in any way, then you have an argument. Maybe he did, do you even know... of course you don't. 

If the young man did attack Zimmerman and was doing so to the point Zim felt his life was in danger, then the final determination will be, did Trayvon attack him just for talking to him or did Zimmerman assault/attack him first. It could go either way, Zim might be the asshole, looking for trouble and physically assaulted him, then had to use his firearm to get himself out of trouble. Or, this kid may have been a billy bad ass, didn't like this property owner talking to him and decided to fuck him up and got drilled for it. I have no idea, and neither do you.

For the record, I listened to the audio and it *CLEARLY *sounds like Zim says "fucking punks" not coons... frankly, I can't even remotely hear it that way. It's going to be interesting to see where it goes from here. 

Since so many are guessing at what happened, my conjecture would be that Zim did initiate the confrontation with some kind of physical contact, most likely negating his right to use self defense as an excuse. But that's just a gut feeling and I have zero evidence to support it. If that's what happened, he's in deep shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Now we have two witnesses (fact) that are unaffiliated with either party (fact) and did indeed see the young man beating the shit out of Zimmerman.


there is zero evidence that zimmerman was assaulted in any way. neighbors reported seeing him standing nonchalantly over the guy he murdered. not a single picture of zimmerman supposed bloody nose (boy, that's great bodily harm, isn't it?) or his supposedly grass stained shirt (grass stains? well clearly, that proves he was in danger of great bodily harm!).

only one anonymous eyewitness has said that, other witnesses contradict him and also report that the police tried to "correct" their statements to fit the narrative you cling to (despite an equal amount of evidence in the opposite direction).



MuyLocoNC said:


> It really comes down to what happened immediately before the confrontation.


zimmerman pursued martin is what happened, which is not covered in the justifiable use of force statute. you lose your protection when you initially provoke the situation like that.



MuyLocoNC said:


> As a property owner, he absolutely had the right to follow and question someone he didn't recognize and find out if they had a right to be inside his gated community. Even though some have laughably stated otherwise, you do not lose your right to claim self defense because you took the INEXCUSABLE step of speaking to another human being as they are walking in the neighborhood...


he didn't simply speak to him as he entered the neighborhood, he followed him around. he pursued martin. you do lose your ability to claim self defense in that case, with two exceptions outlined in the law: http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0776/0776.html



MuyLocoNC said:


> If the young man did attack Zimmerman and was doing so to the point Zim felt his life was in danger, then the final determination will be, did Trayvon attack him just for talking to him or did Zimmerman assault/attack him first.


not at all. the question will be whether zimmerman "exhausted every possible means of escape", which we already know is not the case due to the location of the murder.


MuyLocoNC said:


> For the record, I listened to the audio and it *CLEARLY *sounds like Zim says "fucking punks" not coons...




listen again.

<font size="5"><font size="2">[video=youtube;eGuctYqCDvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGuctYqCDvo[/video]


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

Almost predictable as to who is going to defend this clown Zimmerman next ....


----------



## Dolci (Mar 25, 2012)

This is absolutely a tragedy. No doubt there is more to this story that isn't being told. This poor boy needs justice in his name.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Unclebuck there is a possibility Trayvon fought him please dont be as bad as the others in closing out realistic possibilities. If Zimmerman didnt ID himself then trayvon could have confronted him thinking Zim was some kind of wierdo stalker. If I was 6'3 and over 200lbs I wouldnt let some fat bitch stalk me with a car without IDing himself. I woild stop and ask wtf is your problem. Again someone who has been harrassed because of their skin color looks at the world very differently. Minorities walk around certain parts of th country with targets on their b acks. Howard Beach NY anyone?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

Zimmerass had no right to do anything, but call 911. I'm still trying to figure out how was he able to own a gun...and CCW at that


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 25, 2012)

there is no way that kid was 200 lbs..he was a string bean ..if he was six foot 3 ..he probably weighed 160 lbs..he was a tiny kid..just tall..still stunned that anyone can defend this retard zimmerman.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> there is zero evidence that zimmerman was assaulted in any way. neighbors reported seeing him standing nonchalantly over the guy he murdered. not a single picture of zimmerman supposed bloody nose (boy, that's great bodily harm, isn't it?) or his supposedly grass stained shirt (grass stains? well clearly, that proves he was in danger of great bodily harm!).
> 
> only one anonymous eyewitness has said that, other witnesses contradict him and also report that the police tried to "correct" their statements to fit the narrative you cling to (despite an equal amount of evidence in the opposite direction).
> 
> ...


No evidence zimmermen was assualted? Its documented by police that he was bleeding from the nose and back of the head.The grass stains on his shirt are also documented.He was also looked at by EMT's.it was also noted that Zimmermen told EMT's I kept screaming for help and noone came.The witness that contradicts "John" ? This witness you speak of is the woman that didnt see anything.She heard screaming and phoned 911.She said it was trayvon screaming? How does she know that? she didnt even know martin but yet can say that was him screaming.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> No evidence zimmermen was assualted? Its documented by police that he was bleeding from the nose and back of the head.The grass stains on his shirt are also documented.He was also looked at by EMT's.it was also noted that Zimmermen told EMT's I kept screaming for help and noone came.The witness that contradicts "John" ? This witness you speak of is the woman that didnt see anything.She heard screaming and phoned 911.She said it was trayvon screaming? How does she know that? she didnt even know martin but yet can say that was him screaming.


was an ambulance called for Zimmerbutt ??? Did he need medical attention ??? Did he refuse medical attention??? Please show picture of said bleeding nose..


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> was an ambulance called for Zimmerbutt ??? Did he need medical attention ??? Did he refuse medical attention??? Please show picture of said bleeding nose..


He was treated by the stanford fire department.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He was treated by the stanford fire department.


link please ..... thank you


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> link please ..... thank you


 
Don't hold your breath for it. And the irony of all this is that under the "stand your ground" law the kid would have been justified in smacking the living shit out of some mouthbreathing cretin following him.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He was treated by the stanford fire department.


No link simple means you have ZERO credibility ... so cliffey do you have a link to this or did you hear this off another forum ???


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Don't hold your breath for it. And the irony of all this is that under the "stand your ground" law the kid would have been justified in smacking the living shit out of some mouthbreathing cretin following him.


Im getting my information from the police report.You on the other hand are just making shit up.You can't "smack the shit out of someone" ( as you put it) for following you.Ive posted several links in this thread most which have went by with little mention.Your camp on the other hand just keeps spouting the same things over and over with no factual evidence to back up your claims.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

unohu69 said:


> https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/326700-full-transcrip&#8203;t-zimmerman.html
> 
> 
> Read the transcript for yourself...


Interesting. I suggest you all read the transcripts then come back with your verdicts of guilty/not guilty.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Interesting. I suggest you all read the transcripts then come back with your verdicts of guilty/not guilty.


dude WTF IS THAT.. something official please


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Im getting my information from the police report.You on the other hand are just making shit up.You can't "smack the shit out of someone" ( as you put it) for following you.Ive posted several links in this thread most which have went by with little mention.Your camp on the other hand just keeps spouting the same things over and over with no factual evidence to back up your claims.


I missed your links ...I would really like to see them. Can you start with the police report.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I missed your links ...I would really like to see them. Can you start with the police report.


http://cnninsession.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/martinpolicreport.pdf


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i have enough information to know who initially provoked the situation, and it was the overzealous cop wannabe with the gun who followed the unarmed kid with the skittles.
> 
> if zimmerman stays put, martin goes home and eats skittles. that is inarguable.
> 
> once you initially provoke the situation, you have very few exceptions under 776.041, and zimmerman qualified for neither exception.


UB, you keep citing 776.041, so I decided to read it. It does not exactly support your guilty verdict:

"76.041 Use of force by aggressor. The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:
(1) Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony; or
(2) Initially provokes the use of force against himself or herself, unless:
(a) Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant; or
(b) In good faith, the person withdraws from physical contact with the assailant and indicates clearly to the assailant that he or she desires to withdraw and terminate the use of force, but the assailant continues or resumes the use of force."

let's assume that Zimmer was the aggressor (not a slam dunk fact by any means). If the eye witness account is accurate (Trayvon was on top of Zimmer beating him) then Zimmer has a legitimate self defense claim under 1a. The cops must have seen it the same way or they would have charged Zimmer at the scene. You are no lawyer, UB, but I assume you can read.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey Please don't tell me that Yahoo video is your only source.. Dude ZERO CREDIBILITY. Wheres the police report..thats something you read ..wheres the details on him being treated by the Fire Dept. Funny how the Chief had to step the fuck down. This whole police dept is about to be exposed.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> http://cnninsession.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/martinpolicreport.pdf


thank you ....This trial will be very interesting..Don't get me wrong Zimmerman is quilty as shit..just going to be interesting to to how it plays out.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Again if I stalk you waking down yhe street you confront me and I kill you its your failt?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> cliffey Please don't tell me that Yahoo video is your only source.. Dude ZERO CREDIBILITY. Wheres the police report..thats something you read ..wheres the details on him being treated by the Fire Dept. Funny how the Chief had to step the fuck down. This whole police dept is about to be exposed.


He temporarily stepped down.He didnt have to,he chose to actually. funny how you can twist the facts.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Again if I stalk you waking down yhe street you confront me and I kill you its your failt?


clearly you have no idea the legal definition of "stalking".


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

"...*then Zimmer has a legitimate self defense claim under 1a...."

Correction: ...under 2a, not 1a.
*


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 25, 2012)

i bet the grand jury sees it much differently...i bet in less than 2 weeks this turd zimmerman is arrested


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> thank you ....This trial will be very interesting..Don't get me wrong Zimmerman is quilty as shit..just going to be interesting to to how it plays out.


If you read the police report then you know that officer Ricardo Ayala states that Zimmerman shirt back was wet like he had been laying on the ground, his nose was bleeding and the back of his head was bleeding, and that he was treated on the scene by "SFD". This corroborates the eye witness account that Trayvon was on top of Zimmer beating him.

Don't get me wrong, I don't know if Zimmerman is guilty of anything. I agree, it will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i bet the grand jury sees it much differently...i bet in less than 2 weeks this turd zimmerman is arrested


I will bet the grand jury indicts him as well. There is simply too much political pressure here to fail to indict. I see 776.041 (thanks, UB!) as Zimmer's successful defense in a trial.

"
776.041 Use of force by aggressor.
The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:
(1) Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony; or
(2) Initially provokes the use of force against himself or herself, unless:
(a) Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant;"


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> OH REALLY , perhaps you better examine the self defense laws there Bubbette , following someone and harassing them entitles the individual to a modicum of self defense availabilities. Thats a FACT not " making shit up".
> 
> And YOU of course are a mouthbreathing cretin of much the same stripe as Zimmerman and it SHOWS here quite clearly.


Not defending Cliffey here, but he did give a link to the police report. You ought to read it and then read UB's helpful link to the law.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> If you read the police report then you know that officer Ricardo Ayala states that Zimmerman shirt back was wet like he had been laying on the ground, his nose was bleeding and the back of his head was bleeding, and that he was treated on the scene by "SFD". This corroborates the eye witness account that Trayvon was on top of Zimmer beating him.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't know if Zimmerman is guilty of anything. I agree, it will be interesting to see how this plays out.


too bad they collected absolutely ZERO evidence of this fact. all we have is the word of an obviously corrupt police force with a questionable history of treatment towards blacks.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, because in addition to fearing either death or great bodily harm, zimmerman must have exhausted all reasonable means to escape. that's not possible due to the location of the murder. and a bloody nose is by no means "great bodily harm", unless of course you are an apologist pussy for zimmerman.


Someones on top of you raining haymakers to your face while you scream for help isn't a threat of great bodily harm? how can you escape from your back? The beating stopped because of the bullet.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Someones on top of you raining haymakers to your face while you scream for help isn't a threat of great bodily harm? how can you escape from your back? The beating stopped because of the bullet.




And said hypothetical beating would never have occured had Zimmerman followed standard procedures and protocols , right down to what the dispatcher was telling him.......... 


GAME SET MATCH........ 


Oh and Cliffette dear boy , don't you *ever* tell *me* what I can and can't do if someone is following me , you get no say whatsoever in the matter clown , and if I want to lead the follower down a dark alley out of sight of potential witnesses it's none of YOUR fucking business who comes back out and who doesn't. And all your bravado dickswinging about how you'd " follow" any you'd want , what you'd DO is about piss your pant when the suddenly turned and got nose to nose with you and said " what do you want bitch" followed shortly after by " do something if you're going to ****".............I've seen a thousand and one socalled stonyhard sonsabitches over the decades , when the crunch comes the vast majority of you types are made of sand not stone. 

Now run along and get that sand outa your "special spot"........


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, because in addition to fearing either death or great bodily harm, zimmerman must have exhausted all reasonable means to escape. that's not possible due to the location of the murder. and a bloody nose is by no means "great bodily harm", unless of course you are an apologist pussy for zimmerman.


According to the police report Zimmer was bleeding from nose and head and the back of his shirt was wet. The eye witness account was that Trayvon was on top of Zimmer beating him, consistent with the police report. I don't know if Zimmer tried to escape but if he did he was not successful because he wound up on the ground under Trayvon. The law say nothing about a bloody nose, it only says, "...*the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm...". *I think I am a reasonable person and if I were being pummeled by a guy, I would reasonably believe that I was in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm.

That is a pretty strong defense in my opinion.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> too bad they collected absolutely ZERO evidence of this fact. all we have is the word of an obviously corrupt police force with a questionable history of treatment towards blacks.


Yeah, let's see you argue that one in court in front of a jury. Pure speculation on your part and it would not be admissible.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And said hypothetical beating would never have occured had Zimmerman followed standard procedures and protocols , right down to what the dispatcher was telling him..........
> 
> 
> GAME SET MATCH........


Probably true, but you are wrong about the GAME SET MATCH part. Read the law for which UB very helpfully provided a link, 776.041 2a gives Zimmer his walking papers.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2012)

Funny how Zimmerman was on his back when he shot Trayvon in the chest. Zimmerman was supposed to be directly underneath him. Why wasn't he covered in Trayvon's blood? The chest? Where the heart is? No blood? All that was wrong with Zimmerman was a bloody nose a scrape on the back of his head and grass stains. What about blood stains? 

Keep defending the sorry bastard. Oh and the police chief was forced to step down by the city manager after pressure was put on the the city manager by the city council. The city manager said this himself during an interview.

Two female eyewitnesses stated that after the shooting Zimmerman stood over him with his foot planted in his back. Trayvon was face down. Didn't try any CPR or any means to resuscitate him. He just stood over him like a fucking hunter with a trophy. If Zimmerman shot him in the chest he would have to push Trayvon off. Why was he face down?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And said hypothetical beating would never have occured had Zimmerman followed standard procedures and protocols , right down to what the dispatcher was telling him..........
> 
> 
> GAME SET MATCH........


procedures and protocols are not laws.

"we dont need you to do that" is not a lawful order .

the dispatcher never even said don't follow him she said "we don't need you to do that"


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

"*Funny how Zimmerman was on his back when he shot Trayvon in the chest. Zimmerman was supposed to be directly underneath him. Why wasn't he covered in Trayvon's blood? The chest? Where the heart is? No blood? "

That is actually a pretty good point. Now you are thinking like a prosecutor.
*


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> procedures and protocols are not laws.
> 
> "we dont need you to do that" is not a lawful order .
> 
> the dispatcher never even said don't follow him she said "we don't need you to do that"


He said. The dispatcher was a man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Someones on top of you raining haymakers to your face while you scream for help isn't a threat of great bodily harm? how can you escape from your back? The beating stopped because of the bullet.


you accuse others of jumping to conclusions, yet talk like it's a certainty that this was the case.

if zimmerman was getting beat so bad, there would be evidence of it. as it is, there is no evidence that zimmerman was assaulted at all. none.

not to mention, he has 100 pounds on the kid and had 360 degrees of open space around him to run away, if you believe this unfounded and ludicrous tale that this kid turned into the incredible hulk.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

*"Funny how Zimmerman was on his back when he shot Trayvon in the chest. Zimmerman was supposed to be directly underneath him. Why wasn't he covered in Trayvon's blood? The chest? Where the heart is? No blood? "

The problem with that line of thinking is the eye witness account of Trayvon on top of Zimmer and beating him. That eye witness account corroborates Zimmer's claim that he was being beaten.
*


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Probably true, but you are wrong about the GAME SET MATCH part. Read the law for which UB very helpfully provided a link, 776.041 2a gives Zimmer his walking papers.


 
I've read the law , I'm also (again) familar with the Sanford area , the PD in question and it's treatment of black citizens and the tensions between the black and latino communities. 


Zimmer is free at the moment , I believe he will be indicted. The problem now being that since politicos had to just make convenient hay and slimeballs like Sharpton have felt it necessary to grab their share of the spotlight that indictment may be more politicaly driven than justice driven. 

And therein lies part of that darker picture I spoke , a kid is dead and certain forces are exploiting his death as a convenient political ploy. 


And that's just flat freaking disgusting right down to the rotten , putrid ,pulchritudinous core.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

"pulchritudinous"?? cn


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

"*if zimmerman was getting beat so bad, there would be evidence of it. as it is, there is no evidence that zimmerman was assaulted at all. none."

Read the police report. Read the account of the eye witness. UB, you are entitled to your own opinions but you are not entitled to you own facts. Zimmer walks under 776.041 2a.
*


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> According to the police report...


yes, the police report. which we know is of course the acme and pinnacle of all honesty.

keep citing the report from a corrupt and crooked police force with a history of racial injustice. genius.



desert dude said:


> ...Zimmer was bleeding from nose and head and the back of his shirt was wet.


there is zero evidence of this. got a photo of that bloody nose? got a photo of that wet shirt? no? then it never happened. 



desert dude said:


> The eye witness account was that Trayvon was on top of Zimmer beating him...


an anonymous "witness" who was contradicted by other accounts which the police felt the need to "correct".



desert dude said:


> consistent with the police report.


suddenly, people on a pot website are defending what's on police reports. what a world.



desert dude said:


> I don't know if Zimmer tried to escape but if he did he was not successful because he wound up on the ground under Trayvon.


unfounded.



desert dude said:


> The law say nothing about a bloody nose, it only says, "...the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm..."


that is not the only thing the law says, genius. that has to be paired with and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant

zimmerman had 360 degrees of escape options available to him. the important part is the AND, it means BOTH must be true. neither was true.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Yeah, let's see you argue that one in court in front of a jury. Pure speculation on your part and it would not be admissible.


what? speculation?

it is fact that they did not collect any evidence of any "wet shirt" or "bloody nose". 

until you can show me evidence of said things, YOU are the one speculating.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you accuse others of jumping to conclusions, yet talk like it's a certainty that this was the case.
> 
> if zimmerman was getting beat so bad, there would be evidence of it. as it is, there is no evidence that zimmerman was assaulted at all. none.
> 
> not to mention, he has 100 pounds on the kid and had 360 degrees of open space around him to run away, if you believe this unfounded and ludicrous tale that this kid turned into the incredible hulk.


Ya no evidence besides the witness "john" saying he seen zimmermen getting beat.
The injuries on his head and nose would backup "johns" story.
The injuries of which were documented by police and also Fire department.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> *"Funny how Zimmerman was on his back when he shot Trayvon in the chest. Zimmerman was supposed to be directly underneath him. Why wasn't he covered in Trayvon's blood? The chest? Where the heart is? No blood? "
> 
> The problem with that line of thinking is the eye witness account of Trayvon on top of Zimmer and beating him. That eye witness account corroborates Zimmer's claim that he was being beaten.
> *


eyewitness accounts are unreliable in a court of law. the account means jack shit, especially since the cops were "correcting" other accounts.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, the police report. which we know is of course the acme and pinnacle of all honesty.
> 
> keep citing the report from a corrupt and crooked police force with a history of racial injustice. genius.
> 
> ...


Poor UB. On the losing side of yet another argument, shouting unfounded assertions that are contradicted by the police report and an eye witness. Zimmer walks. What he did was remarkably dumb, but legal under the law.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> "*if zimmerman was getting beat so bad, there would be evidence of it. as it is, there is no evidence that zimmerman was assaulted at all. none."
> 
> Read the police report. Read the account of the eye witness. UB, you are entitled to your own opinions but you are not entitled to you own facts. Zimmer walks under 776.041 2a.
> *


lol, now stoners are defending police reports. the police report doesn't mean shit when they coached other people into making the statements they wanted.

eyewitness accounts are all but meaningless in a court of law.

no pictures or any evidence whatsoever of any injuries, no assault ever happened. period.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> eyewitness accounts are unreliable in a court of law. the account means jack shit, especially since the cops were "correcting" other accounts.


I agree that eye witness are unreliable, even notoriously so, but they are admissible as evidence. In this case the eye witness account is corroborated by the observations of the responding policeman and documented in the policeman's written report. Zimmer walks.

GAME SET MATCH... unless some other actual evidence emerges.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> clearly you have no idea the legal definition of "stalking".


and clearly this has never happened to you or anyone you love.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Poor UB. On the losing side of yet another argument, shouting unfounded assertions that are contradicted by the police report and an eye witness. Zimmer walks. What he did was remarkably dumb, but legal under the law.


wow, i'm sure you have a long history of defending police reports. like when they bust someone with 100 pounds and claim that they kept a street value of $5,000,000 worth of pot off the streets.

you're an idiot to believe that anything in that report resembles even remotely what actually happened that night.

there is zero evidence that zimmerman was assaulted, that he did not exhaust all possible escape options is inarguably true, and as carne pointed out, there is no way you shoot someone in their chest while on your back and walk away without a spot of blood on you.

tell me how saintly those cops are again, desert dude?

LOL!


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> failing back to insults again thats nice.you called me a cracker? is this a hate crime? and what protocols are you even talking about?the neighboorhood watch protocols? because as someone mentioned he wasnt a member of any registered neighborhood watch groups.He was simply a concerned citizen.


So he had no authority to confront him and antagonize Trayvon into a situation where armed conflict and murder are the only outcome? Way to contradict yourself and destroy Zimmermans defense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I agree that eye witness are unreliable, even notoriously so, but they are admissible as evidence. In this case the eye witness account is corroborated by the observations of the responding policeman and documented in the policeman's written report. Zimmer walks.
> 
> GAME SET MATCH... unless some other actual evidence emerges.


so, what you mean to say is that a notoriously unreliable eyewitness account was corroborated by a police report from a joke of a police force who "corrected" other people's accounts?

wow! you don't say!

the eyewitness account will be thrown out and the police report will rightly be drawn into question.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, now stoners are defending police reports. the police report doesn't mean shit when they coached other people into making the statements they wanted.
> 
> eyewitness accounts are all but meaningless in a court of law.
> 
> no pictures or any evidence whatsoever of any injuries, no assault ever happened. period.


UB, I understand that you have taken a passionate position on this whole incident and that it is hard to back away from a passionate position, but you are starting to sound more than a little bit stupid. I urge you, for the good of your reputation here on RIU, take an objective look at what little evidence we have available and at the law for which you so helpfully provided a link.

Zimmer walks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> UB, I understand that you have taken a passionate position on this whole incident and that it is hard to back away from a passionate position, but you are starting to sound more than a little bit stupid. I urge you, for the good of your reputation here on RIU, take an objective look at what little evidence we have available and at the law for which you so helpfully provided a link.
> 
> Zimmer walks.


so little substance.

care to show me a picture of that "great bodily harm" zimmerman was perfectly able to escape from?



keep defending police reports, see how quickly that makes you look retarded.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> UB, I understand that you have taken a passionate position on this whole incident and that it is hard to back away from a passionate position, but you are starting to sound more than a little bit stupid. I urge you, for the good of your reputation here on RIU, take an objective look at what little evidence we have available and at the law for which you so helpfully provided a link.
> 
> Zimmer walks.


Oh so much will depend on the forensic workup of the scene. I agree that Zimmerman might walk from a criminal charge. But I'll bet my last can of mildly smoked baby seal that Z will get his hide handed to him in the follow-up civil suit. cn


----------



## lifegoesonbrah (Mar 25, 2012)

Can't they tell how far away he was when he was shot by the impact of the bullet?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

I just watched 5 NJ Transit officers harrass the hell out of a minority dude because he had spent too much time in the Trenton train station. LOL! They surrounded him with their hands on their weapons and asked him why he was in the station for so long. They asked him to produce a ticket, which he did, then kept pulling the guys earbuds out of his ears to tell him he either better get on a train or leave the station. They ran his ID and it came back clean. They guy looked a little baked or high but was just sitting there listening to music. He got up to take a walk around the station. I watched the whole thing and it seems they got nervous. Then they proceeded to pretend they werent watching him as he sat down again and they surrounded him again and had a bullshit conversation about candy they liked. Fucking clowns. The guy had no weapons or even a bag. Just sitting there waiting for a train.

As the the great Slick Rick said "This type of shit happens everyday".


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> there is zero evidence that zimmerman was assaulted in any way. neighbors reported seeing him standing nonchalantly over the guy he murdered. not a single picture of zimmerman supposed bloody nose (boy, that's great bodily harm, isn't it?) or his supposedly grass stained shirt (grass stains? well clearly, that proves he was in danger of great bodily harm!).


How is an eyewitness not evidence? That's zero now?



> only one anonymous eyewitness has said that, other witnesses contradict him and also report that the police tried to "correct" their statements to fit the narrative you cling to (despite an equal amount of evidence in the opposite direction).


The problem is I'm not acquitting him OR convicting him, you are. As I made VERY clear, Zim is most likely at fault. However, at this moment noone has enough information to say anything definitively. Calling for sanity and letting the facts come out, versus putting out Wanted Dead or Alive notices is apparently enough to say you are "defending" someone. I'm not clinging to anything, you're making assumptions.




> zimmerman pursued martin is what happened, which is not covered in the justifiable use of force statute. you lose your protection when you initially provoke the situation like that.
> 
> he didn't simply speak to him as he entered the neighborhood, he followed him around. he pursued martin. you do lose your ability to claim self defense in that case, with two exceptions outlined in the law: http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0776/0776.html


Were you there? Do you have PROOF that he didn't just walk up to the young man and talk to him? I want to see it or hear it because you guys keep saying he did something wrong by merely speaking to him. I happen to know for a fact that initiating a conversation with someone does not remove your rights to self defense. You have no proof he "PROVOKED" anything more than a civil conversation. Or do YOU? And I mean proof not more conjecture. You guys constantly demand it left and right so I'm holding you to the same standard... I want PROOF he did more than speak in a polite tone to him. I already know you don't so enough with the "provoked" bullshit, until it's proven. 




> not at all. the question will be whether zimmerman "exhausted every possible means of escape", which we already know is not the case due to the location of the murder.


We know nothing at all. It's conjecture. What if all Zimmerman did was go up to him and ask him for a light in an effort to see who he was? It's unlikely, but at this stage and based on the available information it's every bit as plausible as your fictitious claim that he "provoked" the attack. Do you KNOW that's not EXACTLY what happened? You sure don't. So, enough with the guilty verdict and claims of racism and such. Are you probably right, yeah, I already said that. 

The problem for the people that think this is the smoking gun to repeal the SYG laws is that the whole situation is a catch-22 for that argument. If Zimmerman is guilty and provoked everything or just flat killed the kid for no reason, the SYG law will not protect him so it's not even part of the discussion. If by some miracle it comes out that Trayvan was completely at fault, instigated an attack with no justification and temporarily lost his mind and tried to beat the guy to death, then the SYG law will kick in and Zimm will walk. Either way, the SYG law will continue as it should.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so little substance.
> 
> care to show me a picture of that "great bodily harm" zimmerman was perfectly able to escape from?
> 
> ...



Poor UB, you have a big mouthful of a losing argument here and you just can't bring yourself to spit it out.

Trayvon's death is a tragedy, that is clear, and I take no delight in that at all. What does delight me though is watching UB flounder with a stupid argument, and using the link to the law that you provided to provide a clear and convincing defense of Zimmer. Thanks, UB !!!


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Oh so much will depend on the forensic workup of the scene. I agree that Zimmerman might walk from a criminal charge. But I'll bet my last can of mildly smoked baby seal that Z will get his hide handed to him in the follow-up civil suit. cn


You could be right about that, but that is not the point of this very long thread.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> I just watched 5 NJ Transit officers harrass the hell out of a minority dude because he had spent too much time in the Trenton train station. LOL! They surrounded him with their hands on their weapons and asked him why he was in the station for so long. They asked him to produce a ticket, which he did, then kept pulling the guys earbuds out of his ears to tell him he either better get on a train or leave the station. They ran his ID and it came back clean. They guy looked a little baked or high but was just sitting there listening to music. He got up to take a walk around the station. I watched the whole thing and it seems they got nervous. Then they proceeded to pretend they werent watching him as he sat down again and they surrounded him again and had a bullshit conversation about candy they liked. Fucking clowns. The guy had no weapons or even a bag. Just sitting there waiting for a train.
> 
> As the the great Slick Rick said "This type of shit happens everyday".


So you say yourself the guy looked high or a little baked? Tell me why the the transit officers shouldn't approach him? You also say this guy spent too much time a a train station ? Maybe they suspected him loitering?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> How is an eyewitness not evidence? That's zero now?


i would bet the house and farm that the defense injects reasonable doubt into the eyewitness account. it's worthless, especially since the police were "correcting" other people's accounts, rather than just writing down what they said.



MuyLocoNC said:


> Were you there? Do you have PROOF that he didn't just walk up to the young man and talk to him? I want to see it or hear it because you guys keep saying he did something wrong by merely speaking to him. ...You have no proof he "PROVOKED" anything more than a civil conversation. Or do YOU?


the 9/11 tapes prove he was not just sparking up a conversation about the weather, zimmerman himself twice said he was pursuing the guy. then there is the phone records from when he was talking to his girlfriend. he pursued. nothing would have happened had zimemrman simply called the cops and sat back. he was the initial provoker.



MuyLocoNC said:


> If by some miracle it comes out that Trayvan was completely at fault, instigated an attack with no justification and temporarily lost his mind and tried to beat the guy to death...


how can he be at fault for walking home from the store?

lulz.

if zimmerman stood his ground instead of pursuing, the result would have been that trayvon ate a bag of skittles.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

"*Either way, the SYG law will continue as it should."

I agree with that.
*


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey guys, don't rely on evidence or people who saw what happened, just ask UB, he knows what happened, he has a fucking crystal ball.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> *Zimmer walks*





desert dude said:


> Zimmer walks.





desert dude said:


> Zimmer walks.





desert dude said:


> Zimmer walks.





desert dude said:


> Trayvon's death is a tragedy, that is clear, and I take no delight in that at all.


sure you don't...

you're a shitty liar and every thread you start, you mention me. you follow me around like a lost puppy.

someone in your kitchen?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> So he had no authority to confront him and antagonize Trayvon into a situation where armed conflict and murder are the only outcome? Way to contradict yourself and destroy Zimmermans defense.


You assume he confronted him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Hey guys, don't rely on evidence or people who saw what happened, just ask UB, he knows what happened, he has a fucking crystal ball.


you're putting your faith into this police force?

smart move.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

"*i would bet the house and farm that the defense injects reasonable doubt into the eyewitness account. it's worthless, especially since the police were "correcting" other people's accounts, rather than just writing down what they said."

Take a breath, UB, and catch your bearings. The "defense" here will be representing Zimmer; they have no reason to "inject reasonable doubt" about the eye witness.

The prosecutor, if there is ever a charge, is going to have a very difficult time convincing a jury of this: Did Zimmer have no reasonable fear of death or great bodily harm? He was on his back taking a beating and that fact is corroborated by a policeman and an eyewitness. If a jury cannot be convinced that Zimmer had no reasonable fear, then Zimmer walks. The best a prosecutor could hope for in a case like this is a hung jury. Now, if more evidence emerges things could change.
*


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I put more faith in the witness than the corrupt police forces.





UncleBuck said:


> you're putting your faith into this police force?
> 
> smart move.


You don't pay enough attention, pages ago.

Or is it selective? 

No wonder you can't get the facts straight, hell you can't recall stuff that happened today.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> sure you don't...
> 
> you're a shitty liar and every thread you start, you mention me. you follow me around like a lost puppy.
> 
> someone in your kitchen?



Poor UB. Swallow your pride and admit that as things stand right now, you got nothing. I am not following you around. Is it my fault that you take stupid, easily refutable positions on a number of topics?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> "*i would bet the house and farm that the defense injects reasonable doubt into the eyewitness account. it's worthless, especially since the police were "correcting" other people's accounts, rather than just writing down what they said."
> 
> Take a breath, UB, and catch your bearings. The "defense" here will be representing Zimmer; they have no reason to "inject reasonable doubt" about the eye witness.
> 
> ...


lol.

you still don't get it.

there are two components to what you are citing, the reasonable fear of death or great bodily harm AND having exhausted all options of escape.

if you don't do both, you do not get protection under the law. he did not do both.

reasonable doubt will be thrown into an incomplete eyewitness account from through a screened window in the dark, the police reports will be brought into question since they tried to coach others into making statements they didn't want to make. 

not a single picture of any injury to zimmerman? that doesn't boast well.

you can bet there will be a trotting out of a long and pathetic history of racial imbalance in handling of previous cases.

who does zimmerman have as his lawyer? some schmuck? who will be prosecuting him? the best in the country?

are they going to put trayvon's mom on the stand, play the 911 tape, and ask her if those screams of help are form her son? you bet they will.

we already have all the evidence we need to know that zimmerman's actions are not protected under the justifiable use of force law. the trial will be the real show.

zimmerman will lose every penny he has, too. not bad.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You don't pay enough attention, pages ago.
> 
> Or is it selective?
> 
> No wonder you can't get the facts straight, hell you can't recall stuff that happened today.


I want my god damn like button back! those last 2 posts are gold.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're putting your faith into this police force?
> 
> smart move.


I don't get no drama on this one. He's usually all about how the police don't have a duty to protect you. If the police don't have a duty to protect you, then why do we have a duty to trust them? A cop's number one duty is to keep their job.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Poor UB. Swallow your pride and admit that as things stand right now, you got nothing. I am not following you around. Is it my fault that you take stupid, easily refutable positions on a number of topics?


lol, all i have to do is look at your most recent started threads. guarantee you make sure to mention me in most of them.

as things stand right now, you are betting the house and farm on one of the most corrupt police forces i've seen.

smart.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i would bet the house and farm that the defense injects reasonable doubt into the eyewitness account. it's worthless, especially since the police were "correcting" other people's accounts, rather than just writing down what they said.


Most likely, they will. If the police pulled this shit then they need to be shitcanned as well.




> the 9/11 tapes prove he was not just sparking up a conversation about the weather, zimmerman himself twice said he was pursuing the guy. then there is the phone records from when he was talking to his girlfriend. he pursued. nothing would have happened had zimemrman simply called the cops and sat back. he was the initial provoker.


I do understand your point and I see how you're getting there. I have to go back to the fact we don't know what was said between Zim and Trayvan. If you want to speak to someone walking down the block, you have to "pursue" them to close the distance to get to speaking distance. I don't think the "law" will agree with you that that alone is enough to qualify as "provoking" a confrontation. It really does matter what transpired between them at the moment of contact.




> how can he be at fault for walking home from the store?
> 
> lulz.
> 
> if zimmerman stood his ground instead of pursuing, the result would have been that trayvon ate a bag of skittles.



I was laying out an implausible scenario that would make the SYG law apply. Sorry, I thought I made it obvious I was stretching the limits of possibility.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So you say yourself the guy looked high or a little baked? Tell me why the the transit officers shouldn't approach him? You also say this guy spent too much time a a train station ? Maybe they suspected him loitering?


Its a train station, what else are you supposed to do but sit and wait? I walk around the city baked as fuck all the time and never have cops say shit to me. In fact Ive seen cops curse and mutter when I told them a woman was doing the heroin nod right outside of the Times Square station. They blew me off and didnt want to check on her. 

hmmm feeling extra lucky I've got this light skin on.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You don't pay enough attention, pages ago.
> 
> Or is it selective?
> 
> No wonder you can't get the facts straight, hell you can't recall stuff that happened today.


it's a long thread.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

His mom would NEVER get the opportunity to get on the stand and identify the help as coming from her son.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Not to mention Zimmerman is approaching the guy hes stalking with a gun.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 25, 2012)

Any guesses on when the riots start? Or do you guys think this situation will remain civil? 

Zim already has a bounty on his head.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> His mom would NEVER get the opportunity to get on the stand and identify the help as coming from her son.


enlighten me then.

i'd have her prepped for cross examination to make things even more dramatic.

"and ma'am, can you be absolutely sure those screams came form your son?"

*fighting back tears* "a mom knows her sons voice"


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

The burden of proof lies with the prosecution.Innocent until provn guilty remember.Zimmerman doesn't have to prove shit.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.
> 
> you still don't get it.
> 
> ...


Trayvon was on top of Zimmer beating him. He had exhausted all possible means of escape.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> enlighten me then.
> 
> i'd have her prepped for cross examination to make things even more dramatic.
> 
> ...


 You could just get Zimmerman's mom to do the EXACT same thing.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> failing back to insults again thats nice.you called me a cracker? is this a hate crime? and what protocols are you even talking about?the neighboorhood watch protocols? because as someone mentioned he wasnt a member of any registered neighborhood watch groups.He was simply a concerned citizen.


 

Just responding to like with like there Cracker , if ya don;t like it then don't be a Zimmerman and start something you can't handle. 

Ya just shot yourself in the dick by the way " only a concerned citizen" doesn't have the legal or societal right to go chasing after and confronting folks. You REALLY blew your arguement up with that.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Not to mention Zimmerman is approaching the guy hes stalking with a gun.


First its following in a vehicle, then its pursuit on foot, now its stalking his prey with a gun in hand. Next thing your gonna be saying that zimmerman was dressed in camo, with face paint and a M-60 machine and a machete between his teeth jumped out at trayvon from the bushes. In fact, now that I have said that, you will now believe it.


----------



## esc420211 (Mar 25, 2012)

Wordz said:


> florida: where anyone can get away with murder


except a blacc person.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Trayvon was on top of Zimmer beating him. He had exhausted all possible means of escape.


Seriously? Like not "following" him in the first place?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Most likely, they will. If the police pulled this shit then they need to be shitcanned as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got out of his vehicle and followed Trayvon down a sidewalk between two buildings. Where vehicles can't go. He actively pursued him and confronted him (per the girlfriend's account). She stated she heard his headphone hit the ground like he had been shoved. That is her account. But it seems eye(ear?)witnesses only matter when they favor Zimmerman in this thread. Sorry to bring it up.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Just responding to like with like there Cracker , if ya don;t like it then don't be a Zimmerman and start something you can't handle.
> 
> Ya just shot yourself in the dick by the way " only a concerned citizen" doesn't have the legal or societal right to go chasing after and confronting folks. You REALLY blew your arguement up with that.


You ever watch Forest Gump? You know that part where his mom explains how stupid is as stupid does?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> He got out of his vehicle and followed Trayvon down a sidewalk between two buildings. Where vehicles can't go. He actively pursued him and confronted him (per the girlfriend's account). She stated she heard his headphone hit the ground like he had been shoved. That is her account. But it seems eyewitnesses only matter when they favor Zimmerman in this thread. Sorry to bring it up.


He didn't follow him, he jumped out from behind a bush and cut him in half with 500 rounds of 7.62mm full metal jacket fired from his full auto M-60, Follow? No he was stalking his prey for miles through the Serengeti before it got to this part.

Does a headphone sound different if it is shoved vs falling or slammed or flipped or smashed or softly stroked? You can tell all that through a "thud"?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Just responding to like with like there Cracker , if ya don;t like it then don't be a Zimmerman and start something you can't handle.
> 
> Ya just shot yourself in the dick by the way " only a concerned citizen" doesn't have the legal or societal right to go chasing after and confronting folks. You REALLY blew your arguement up with that.


If trayvon was concerned about this scaryy huge man that was following him why wouldn't he phone the police?
Why wouldn't he go to a neighbors house and ask for help?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Trayvon was on top of Zimmer beating him. He had exhausted all possible means of escape.


you keep saying that trayvon was administering a beating to a man nearly twice his size, yet you have no evidence of this. it is unfounded.

he had 360 degrees of escape options.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If trayvon was concerned about this scaryy huge man that was following him why wouldn't he phone the police?
> Why wouldn't he go to a neighbors house and ask for help?


He called his GF.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Seriously? Like not "following" him in the first place?


Go read the link to the law that UB so helpfully provided, it's all there in black and white.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

She said it sounded like he had been shoved? Tell me what a zimmerman sounds like when shoving a martin? She heard the phone hit the ground that doesn't prove zimmermen attacked him or pushed him.He might have dropped the phone to swing on zimmermen.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2012)

Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> But it seems eye(ear?)witnesses only matter when they favor Zimmerman in this thread. Sorry to bring it up.


yep, you said it.

the only account that matters is the single, incomplete one from an anonymous guy named "john". no mention of the police trying to "correct" other accounts, because those don't matter.

only the anonymous "john", whose eyewitness testimony will be injected with enough doubt to make it laughable, is worth listening to.

and of course, let's make sure to turn his account from "on top of him" to "wailing him relentlessly with the force of 10,000 black incredible hulks".

seems legit.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you keep saying that trayvon was administering a beating *to a man nearly twice his size,* yet you have no evidence of this. it is unfounded.
> 
> he had 360 degrees of escape options.


God, this is too easy. You keep saying Zimmer is nearly twice Trayvon's size, and earlier you posted Trayvon's fifth grade school pictures. Somebody a while back posted current pictures of Trayvon, all 6'3" of him.

You keep saying there is no evidence of Zimmer being beaten. There are two independent sources that say he was beaten.

You don't like this incident. I get that. But you are on the wrong side of the facts and law on this.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> God, this is too easy. You keep saying Zimmer is nearly twice Trayvon's size, and earlier you posted Trayvon's fifth grade school pictures. Somebody a while back posted current pictures of Trayvon, all 6'3" of him.


and skinnier than all get out.



desert dude said:


> You keep saying there is no evidence of Zimmer being beaten. There are two independent sources that say he was beaten.


you mean, an anonymous eyewitness who was coached by the cops and contradicted by another account? and a cop who wasn't there?

air tight.

got any photos of zimmerman post beating? lol, that's what i thought. you have no actual, physical, tangible evidence of an assault, none at all.



desert dude said:


> You don't like this incident. I get that. But you are on the wrong side of the facts and law on this.


that's not what the guy who signed the thing into law says.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and skinnier than all get out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, that IS what the law says.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 25, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Ya just shot yourself in the dick by the way " only a concerned citizen" doesn't have the legal or societal right to go chasing after and confronting folks. You REALLY blew your arguement up with that.


Actually, I do have the legal right to speak to ANYONE, for any reason. They have the right to tell me to fuck off when I do speak to them. You surrender ZERO rights to self defense for initiating conversation. Now if you go touching someone, threatening them or assaulting them, that's a different story. 

I have been in the situation in my own neighborhood, with a local sex offender that started cruising our area, sitting in his car watching the kids play right in front of our homes. All the neighbors were buzzing and texting and whispering. Cops were called out several times, but never showed up in time to harrass him. The last time we ever saw him was when I went out with my next door neighbor, who happens to be a captain in the Special Forces Regiment stationed here at Bragg, to have a civil chat with him. I have a concealed carry license for NC and you can be sure I was carrying. The police are a reactionary force, they are not here for your protection, they are here to make arrests after the fact. As a sentient lifeform, you are charged with your own protection. EVERYONE has that right, whether the current government recognizes it or not. I'm taking care of my business no matter what, if I gotta go to jail to protect my family, so be it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Un-fucking-believable.


Oh come now ... it makes perfect sense. Trayvon threw the phone down in order to distract Zimmie, who turned around ... so that when Trayvon threw his punch, that's how Z got the back of his head bloodied. Z, in a perfectly understandable defense reflex, pointed the gun behind himself and squeezed one off. but he turned around to inspect his handiwork, and the empty case whacked him in the nose from below. That really hurts! The pain was so great he fell on his back and did the involuntary Three Stooges thing with his feet, ruining his shirt.

(adjusts tweed cap and monocle, relights pipe, seeks pizza)
cn


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Go read the link to the law that UB so helpfully provided, it's all there in black and white.


I know enough from the 911 call he could have left Martin alone. A few minutes later he could've been fucking his girlfriend, not some creepy Mexican.

It's too bad Martin wasn't a real thug. Zimmerman would be dead now.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Tell me what a zimmerman sounds like when shoving a martin?


That is some funny shit. Give him some props for injecting some levity into this debate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Unfortunately, that IS what the law says.


the law says you need to exhaust every possible method of escape, not follow the guy for a hundred feet from your car or so.

it also says you need to be fearing for your life or great bodily harm. i know that you are a pussy and freak out if you get a bloody nose, but it doesn't mean you'll die.

not that there is any evidence to prove zimmerman ever had a bloody nose.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 25, 2012)

This whole thing just proves Obama is a racist, did noone else notice his use of the "all black people look the same" stereotype with his little "If I had a son, hed look like Trevyon" ditty?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the law says you need to exhaust every possible method of escape, not follow the guy for a hundred feet from your car or so.
> 
> it also says you need to be fearing for your life or great bodily harm. i know that you are a pussy and freak out if you get a bloody nose, but it doesn't mean you'll die.
> 
> not that there is any evidence to prove zimmerman ever had a bloody nose.


Zimmerman didnt have to flee.The threat didnt start until zimmerman was on his back getting owned and you think size has anything to do with it? Tell that to roy jones jr.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Zimmerman stalks him with the car, gets out WITHOUT A GUN? Did he run back to the car to get it you fucking moron? And I call you a fucking moron because Zimmerman didn't use his Jedi powers to call the gun to him. He stalked him in his car, walked out of the car with the gun and again had no identifying markers on the car because he isnt really a neighborhood watchman, just a concerned citizen, and approached someone in the dark. What do you expect the kid to do?

Who is the fucking aggressor in this case? Heads harder than a fucking rock. Im surprised you havent inbred yourself into exinction yet. Any other possible mates were probably chased away by neighborhood watch for not looking like your family.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> This whole thing just proves Obama is a racist, did noone else notice his use of the "all black people look the same" stereotype with his little "If I had a son, hed look like Trevyon" ditty?


I wish there was a love button for this.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> This whole thing just proves Obama is a racist, did noone else notice his use of the "all black people look the same" stereotype with his little "If I had a son, hed look like Trevyon" ditty?


Aren't you glad this sort of shit doesn't go on in your country? Just curious, has this made headline news over there?


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 25, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Aren't you glad this sort of shit doesn't go on in your country? Just curious, has this made headline news over there?


Not headline news, but it was buried in the "International News" part of the newspapers/tv news for a day or two. 

Over here the criminals shoot the criminals, that's it.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman didnt have to flee.The threat didnt start until zimmerman was on his back getting owned and you think size has anything to do with it? Tell that to roy jones jr.


Actually, we don't know when the actual threat started, that's the point. Zimmerman may have assaulted Trayvan, got in trouble and resorted to the firearm out of fear. If he did, legally he's screwed. I'm not saying your wrong either, I'm just saying we don't know at this point.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman didnt have to flee.The threat didnt start until zimmerman was on his back getting owned and you think size has anything to do with it? Tell that to roy jones jr.


first of all, you have no evidence that "zimmerman was on his back getting owned".

do you understand how physics work? a gunshot from someone on his back into the chest of the person above you at close range leaves blood on the shirt of the person below. 

and yes, he did have to flea. he initially provoked the incident, and therefore has to exhaust all possible options for escape.

derp dee der.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Actually, we don't know when the actual threat started, that's the point. Zimmerman may have assaulted Trayvan, got in trouble and resorted to the firearm out of fear. If he did, legally he's screwed. I'm not saying your wrong either, I'm just saying we don't know at this point.


This is very true.Good point.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> first of all, you have no evidence that "zimmerman was on his back getting owned".
> 
> do you understand how physics work? a gunshot from someone on his back into the chest of the person above you at close range leaves blood on the shirt of the person below.
> 
> ...


i should also mention that the person whose house this happened in front of heard the gunshot, immediately went to the window, and witnessed zimmerman on top of martin, straddling him. 

boy, that's some quick turnaround time for someone who was just "on his back getting owned" and without a single blood stain on his shirt.

lulz.

for your edification, the police tried to alter her statements. you know, to make sure their story was "right".


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm thinking World War 3 would be kinder than this thread. It would also be over much quicker too.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> first of all, you have no evidence that "zimmerman was on his back getting owned".
> 
> do you understand how physics work? a gunshot from someone on his back into the chest of the person above you at close range leaves blood on the shirt of the person below.
> 
> ...


Theres no way of knowing how their bodies were position in relation to each other.John didnt see the actual shot or what started the confrontation only zimmerman on the bottom and martin on top punching.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I'm thinking World War 3 would be kinder than this thread. It would also be over much quicker too.


yeah, probably.

it was pretty mellow in here until NLXSK and desertdude showed up and injected race into the whole thing.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and yes, he did have to flea. he initially provoked the incident, and therefore has to exhaust all possible options for escape.
> 
> derp dee der.


I corrected Cliff for his error, gotta do the same here. Initiating conversation and approaching someone for that purpose is not provocation, it's just not. He was well within his rights to approach him and speak to him and he didn't surrender his right to self defense by doing so. That's exactly why he's still walking the streets at this moment. If your interpretation of the situation is accurate, the police would have no choice but to arrest him, even if they didn't want to. Whatever happened after that verbal exchange will be the determination of what "legally" determines the case. You may disagree and I may as well, but at this point the "legal" conclusion is all that matters.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Nothing to worry about, it's just Unclebuck being schizophrenic again and talking to himself.


i don't like to add substantial content via an edit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I corrected Cliff for his error, gotta do the same here. Initiating conversation and approaching someone for that purpose is not provocation, it's just not.


jesus christ.

he wasn't approaching him to bandy about the weather, he pursued him.



MuyLocoNC said:


> He was well within his rights to approach him and speak to him and he didn't surrender his right to self defense by doing so.


yes, he did.

read the law.

if you are the aggressor, the one who "initially provoked" the incident, you are only covered by two exceptions.

if zimmerman sat tight and waited for the cops, trayvon would have lived to eat his skittles. but instead, he provoked the incident.

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0776/0776.html


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> contradictory statements are contradictory.
> 
> dumbass.


Your worse than the media taking my statements out of context like that.Let me dumb this down abit, John(the witness you believe to be non credible or non existant) heard screaming outside.He look out his window to see trayvon martin on top of zimmermen beating him.He went outside and told them to stop and he was calling 911.We he went inside he heard the shot and look out the window and seen trayvon face down in the grass.

here are Johns exact words

"The guy on the bottom who had a red sweater on was yelling to me: 'help, help&#8230;and I told him to stop and I was calling 911," the anonymous witness said.Zimmerman was wearing a red sweater that day."When I got upstairs and looked down, the guy who was on top beating up the other guy, was the one laying in the grass, and I believe he was dead at that point," he said.


​


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Your worse than the media taking my statements out of context like that.Let me dumb this down abit, John(the witness you believe to be non credible or non existant) heard screaming outside.He look out his window to see trayvon martin on top of zimmermen beating him.He went outside and told them to stop and he was calling 911.We he went inside he heard the shot and look out the window and seen trayvon face down in the grass.
> 
> here are Johns exact words
> 
> ...


lol.

a witness who has no idea what was happening right before the shooting took place. how perfectly worthless.

remember, gravity means that blood falls down. no blood on zimmerman's shirt? no shirt at all? no evidence of a bloody nose?

how perfectly lol.

cops trying to alter statements of witnesses who say zimmerman on top of martin immediately after the shooting? ignore it.

another witness (only 13) who says he thought it was trayvon who was screaming for help? ignore it.

seems legit.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> jesus christ.
> 
> he wasn't approaching him to bandy about the weather, he pursued him.


I've seen nothing that proves he didn't simply ask him for some of his skittles. I understand your point, but you're wrong on this one UB. Approach (pursuit as you put it) and speech do not negate your right to self defense.





> yes, he did.
> 
> read the law.
> 
> ...


I understand your point and your consistent error is in the conclusion that the provocation and aggression began when he "approached and spoke" to Trayvan. You're flat wrong. Approach and speech is neither provocation nor aggression. If the tables were turned and Zimmerman wasn't armed and had been killed and we found out all he did was approach and speak to Trayvan, then it would be Trayvan going to jail.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.
> 
> a witness who has no idea what was happening right before the shooting took place. how perfectly worthless.
> 
> ...


Yeah, if the defense is going to argue he shot him while he was on top of him and there was no blood on his clothing, I doubt it will hold up in court. Seems way too unrealistic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> IApproach (pursuit as you put it) and speech do not negate your right to self defense.


in this case, they do.

if you are the agressor, the one who initially provokes the situation, you only have two (very narrow outs). they guy who signed the law says this.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 26, 2012)

Also notice on the 911 call, they told Zim they didn't need him to pursue him. They did not tell him he could not approach and they did not forbid him from doing so. He was within his rights to approach and speak to Trayvan. If he threatened him, touched him or assaulted him, then and ONLY then does aggression and provocation begin. That's why he's walking right now, because they cant PROVE what happened yet. Especially, since Zim is the only one that can say what happened.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Also notice on the 911 call, they told Zim they didn't need him to pursue him. They did not tell him he could not approach and they did not forbid him from doing so. He was within his rights to approach and speak to Trayvan.


agreed. 

but they gave him good advice. by ignoring it, zimmerman was no longer "standing his ground".

the justifiable use of force statute makes it very clear.

*776.041&#8195;**Use of force by aggressor.&#8212;*The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who1)&#8195;Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony; or
(2)&#8195;Initially provokes the use of force against himself or herself, unless:


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> in this case, they do.
> 
> if you are the agressor, the one who initially provokes the situation, you only have two (very narrow outs). they guy who signed the law says this.


The guy who signed the law said this? Was the guy who signed the law also the one who thought it all up and presented it also?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.
> 
> a witness who has no idea what was happening right before the shooting took place. how perfectly worthless.
> 
> ...


You mean this witness?

Zimmerman told police he acted in self-defense. Police found blood on his face and the back of his head as well as grass on the back of his shirt.That jibes with what Cheryl Brown's teenage son witnessed while walking his dog that night. Thirteen-year-old Austin stepped out his front door and heard people fighting, he told the Orlando Sentinel on Thursday."I heard screaming and crying for help," he said. "I heard, 'Help me.' "It was dark, and the boy did not see how the fight started, in fact, he only saw one person, a man in a red shirt  Zimmerman  who was on the ground.The boy said he is not sure who called for help. After a moment, his dog escaped, and he turned to catch it and a few seconds later heard a gunshot, he said."When I heard the shot, the screaming stopped," he said.He then rushed inside and told his sister to call police.

Heres his witness account a few day after the above article

Austin was standing less than 20 yards away from Martin when he was shot on the night of February 26. He didn't see much that night, but says he can't shake the screams for help that he heard or the thunderclap of gunfire that nearly shook him from his shoes.
The screams rattle around in his daydreams, so loud at night that sleep hasn't come easily. And he can't stop asking himself a thousand what-ifs: What if he could have stopped it? What if he had looked "suspicious" that night, and not Martin?
"I picture myself back over where I saw it, and it sticks in the back of my mind," McLendon told HuffPost Black Voices on Saturday afternoon at his family's home. "Sometimes I'll, like, not be listening to the teacher, and I'll daydream or just think off about it. I've been feeling bad for him and his family."

Austin's mother, Sheryl Brown, said that the trauma from the night has not been limited to what her son witnessed. It also includes the way she says that the police and some media have twisted his account of the night to fit a self-defense theory, to say that a 13-year-old witness has claimed Zimmerman, and not Martin, was screaming for help. Both Austin and his mother are adamant that the teen could not see who was screaming, but they believe now that it was Martin.


​


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 26, 2012)

If I were Zimmerman, I'd leave the country and not tell anyone. He's not charged with a crime, so it's not fleeing.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> agreed.
> 
> but they gave him good advice. by ignoring it, zimmerman was no longer "standing his ground".
> 
> ...


And so speaking to a stranger in your private gated community is considered "provoking use of force on yourself"?

Gtfo of town, that's bullshit Bucky and you know it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> And so speaking to a stranger in your private gated community is considered "provoking use of force on yourself"?
> 
> Gtfo of town, that's bullshit Bucky and you know it.


so, by following this kid around, he was NOT the aggressor?

GTFO of town, that's bullshit hairdo, and you know it (i assume you sport a mullet).


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> agreed.
> 
> but they gave him good advice. by ignoring it, zimmerman was no longer "standing his ground".
> 
> ...


Okay, then you are taking the position that approaching someone and speaking to them is "Initially provoking the use of force against himself". Since all we know as an absolute fact is that Zim approached Trayvan and most likely used the spoken word in some manner, that seems like a stretch to me. If I go up to someone in my neighborhood and start a conversation, I have immediately surrendered my right to defend myself if attacked? Because, with the available information we have, that's all you can DEFINITIVELY say Zim did.

That also has to mean that if approach and speech is reasonable provocation to expect force to be used against yourself, then I have legal precedent to beat the shit out of anyone that walks up to me and starts talking. That's where you're going off track, approach and speech does not satisfy the condition you listed.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> There you go with the racist language again, UB. I'm sure your mother taught you better than that.


Go fucking figure, what a true racist.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I know enough from the 911 call he could have left Martin alone. A few minutes later he could've been fucking his girlfriend, not some creepy Mexican.
> 
> It's too bad Martin wasn't a real thug. Zimmerman would be dead now.


Probably would have been if zimmerman didnt have a gun. Oh the irony.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're too dumb to recognize when i'm being facetious in order to make sport of an idiot who is obviously projecting the worst and unfounded accounts.


If anyone except you said it even in a so called "facetious" manner you would never stop spouting about how racist that was, you sir are a true racist hypocrite.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 26, 2012)

I think what most likely happened, still needs to be proven obviously is that it was Trayvan screaming for help. Zim probably assaulted him, Trayvan was fighting back when the gun comes out. They roll around on the ground and Trayvan screams for help. The 13 yr old kid sees them at a point in the scuffle when Trayvan happens to be on top and eventually the bigger man gets the upper hand and gets on top. He shoots Trayvan and that's when the other witnesses see Zim on top. It's the most likely scenario and Zim is most likely a complete asshole that needs to spend most of his life in jail. CSI folks are pretty damned thorough, I don't think it will take them long to sort this one out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Okay, then you are taking the position that approaching someone and speaking to them is "Initially provoking the use of force against himself". Since all we know as an absolute fact is that Zim approached Trayvan and most likely used the spoken word in some manner, that seems like a stretch to me. If I go up to someone in my neighborhood and start a conversation, I have immediately surrendered my right to defend myself if attacked? Because, with the available information we have, that's all you can DEFINITIVELY say Zim did.
> 
> That also has to mean that if approach and speech is reasonable provocation to expect force to be used against yourself, then I have legal precedent to beat the shit out of anyone that walks up to me and starts talking. That's where you're going off track, approach and speech does not satisfy the condition you listed.


you're trying to make zimmerman out to be someone who just wanted to make small talk. the 911 tapes tell us that's not the case. all he knew (and i apologize for bringing in race) was that he was black. that's ALL he knew, and that computed to suspicion. he clearly makes what sounds to almost everyone like a racial slur.

he was not simply approaching him to talk, he was aggressing him after being told that he did not need to.

you're trying to make a saint out of zimmerman here, it ain't the case.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> If anyone except you said it even in a so called "facetious" manner you would never stop spouting about how racist that was, you sir are a true racist hypocrite.


ah, the racist's favorite tactic: i'm not racist, YOU ARE!

lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> CSI folks are pretty damned thorough, I don't think it will take them long to sort this one out.


that's true, don't forget the highly paid lawyers who decide what story to present about intents and motives.

it's pretty clear that zimmerman's intent was not as innocent as you are saying it is (i know, you are playing devil's advocate to some degree).


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm eating some Spree in Skittles boy'd memory.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're trying to make zimmerman out to be someone who just wanted to make small talk. the 911 tapes tell us that's not the case. all he knew (and i apologize for bringing in race) was that he was black. that's ALL he knew, and that computed to suspicion. he clearly makes what sounds to almost everyone like a racial slur.
> 
> he was not simply approaching him to talk, he was aggressing him after being told that he did not need to.
> 
> you're trying to make a saint out of zimmerman here, it ain't the case.


You got me all wrong UB. Look at my post that went up before you posted this one. I think you're right, I think Zim is guilty, I've said that all along. I'm was simply pointing out more info needs to come out before we call for his head. The Duke LaCrosse incident is still fresh in my mind.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ah, the racist's favorite tactic: i'm not racist, YOU ARE!
> 
> lol.


Your attempt of hiding your racism isn't fooling anyone.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, by following this kid around, he was NOT the aggressor?
> 
> GTFO of town, that's bullshit hairdo, and you know it (i assume you sport a mullet).


Lol, I don't have the hair left to grow a mullet, a heridetary genetic flaw ensured that 

But seriously dude, put your emotions away for a minute... approaching someone to ask why they're in your PRIVATE GATED community is not an act of aggression, he was perfectly within his rights to do that, if he attacked Skittle Boy in some way that's a different story, but it's too inconclusive at the minute. 

I will be cheeky and ask what do you expect to occur in a country with basically no gun control?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You got me all wrong UB. Look at my post that went up before you posted this one.


i get that you're saying this to play devil's advocate for whatever reason, but it is just dangerous to try to tell people that acting as zimmerman did is still compatible with "standing your ground".


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Lol, I don't have the hair left to grow a mullet, a heridetary genetic flaw ensured that
> 
> But seriously dude, put your emotions away for a minute... approaching someone to ask why they're in your PRIVATE GATED community is not an act of aggression, he was perfectly within his rights to do that, if he attacked Skittle Boy in some way that's a different story, but it's too inconclusive at the minute.
> 
> I will be cheeky and ask what do you expect to occur in a country with basically no gun control?


The attacker was subdued and no bystanders or property was damaged, sounds like pretty good gun control to me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> But seriously dude, put your emotions away for a minute... approaching someone to ask why they're in your PRIVATE GATED community is not an act of aggression, he was perfectly within his rights to do that, if he attacked Skittle Boy in some way that's a different story, but it's too inconclusive at the minute.


it was trayvon's gated community, too. no reason why a black person can't be in a private gated community (again, apologies for bringing in race, that was on zimmerman, not you).

he was within his rights to pursue martin, but he does lose his self defense under "stand your ground" laws. he is no longer standing his ground, he is aggressing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Your attempt of hiding your racism isn't fooling anyone.


you can't possibly be a racist if you call the other guy a racist first.

fluoride logic.



tryingtogrow89 said:


> The attacker was subdued and no bystanders or property was damaged, sounds like pretty good gun control to me.


zimmerman was not subdued, dumbass.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you can't possibly be a racist if you call the other guy a racist first.
> 
> fluoride logic.


Haha thanks for the admitting of your fluoride problem and being racist, you are always the first to yell racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Haha thanks for the admitting of your fluoride problem and being racist, you are always the first to yell racist.


you are not a great troll at all.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i get that you're saying this to play devil's advocate for whatever reason, but it is just dangerous to try to tell people that acting as zimmerman did is still compatible with "standing your ground".


Not just devil's advocate, but more a defense of presumption of innocence. I think what I'm seeing around this case is even more dangerous, putting up bounties and calling the police evil and racist when based on the cold hard evidence, they can't arrest him yet. Zim's rights have to be the absolute concern at this point, as I suspect we all believe deep down past the emotion of the case. As much as I believe he is guilty, it has to be proven in court before he loses just about everything he has including his freedom or his life. You know where I stand on all this stuff, I'm unwaivering when it comes to our rights and freedoms, even for the worst scumbags we must call fellow citizens.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

BrownEye CreamPie said:


> i do not know duke unless of hazard. but anyone in seattle have some smoke and i will do all type of sex for trade


Are you an asian prostitute? 
me love you long time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Not just devil's advocate, but more a defense of presumption of innocence. I think what I'm seeing around this case is even more dangerous, putting up bounties and calling the police evil and racist when based on the cold hard evidence, they can't arrest him yet. Zim's rights have to be the absolute concern at this point, as I suspect we all believe deep down past the emotion of the case. As much as I believe he is guilty, it has to be proven in court before he loses just about everything he has including his freedom or his life. You know where I stand on all this stuff, I'm unwaivering when it comes to our rights and freedoms, even for the worst scumbags we must call fellow citizens.



he would never get life, 5 years max, maybe just probation. 

it is florida, after all.

at least he will get cleaned out in the civil suit.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he would never get life, 5 years max, maybe just probation.
> 
> it is florida, after all.
> 
> at least he will get cleaned out in the civil suit.


I think you have Florida mixed up with Mississippi. They still had slave laws on the books until 20 years ago.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it was trayvon's gated community, too. no reason why a black person can't be in a private gated community (again, apologies for bringing in race, that was on zimmerman, not you).
> 
> he was within his rights to pursue martin, but he does lose his self defense under "stand your ground" laws. he is no longer standing his ground, he is aggressing.


No, it was his Dads gated community, where he doesn't live, where he was only staying because he'd been suspended from school for 10 days. 

The "oh so innocent" Treyvon wasn't from there, and from an article I read with some of his Facebook and Twitter entries its clear he's also pot dealer who one entry states beat a bus driver a few weeks prior to his murder. 

Is the neighbourhood watch guy really so bad for approaching (what appears to him) as a stranger who was just walking around? A stranger with a clearly questionable character, multiple tattoos and gold teeth?

Come on, his twitter name was "No_Limits_Nigga"...he's not just some innocent kid, and as Iv stated before its not a "cut and dried" case so it's premature to call for Zimmermans head.

EDIT: And I don't think he should've died, but as I said before, in a country with twice (or more) the amount of guns to people...what do you honestly expect to happen?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I think you have Florida mixed up with Mississippi. They still had slave laws on the books until 20 years ago.


this guy, the son of a sanford police lieutenant, didn't even face any consequences for this assault, which left a homeless man hospitalized after decking him from behind.

[video=youtube;eOMCKab3Uhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOMCKab3Uhg[/video]

the force is strong with this force.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Trayvon_Martin_Shooting_Call4.ogg

Listen to what this woman says at the end.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're right, nigger deserved it for looking so black. just like women wearing skirts are asking to be raped, trayvon martin was asking to be killed just for looking a certain way.
> 
> did anyone mention he might have sold pot? on this website, that will surely earn the guy a lynching.
> 
> good Dog.


Listen dude, you're after building a very racist strawman there, you need to make the moustache a little more square tho. 

I never implied anything other than he's not the innocent little angel the media is making out, I listed a litany of reasons and you ignore them, and Bucky, as much as its unfortunate, most in the cannabis dealing game are high on "fame" and "pride" and usually quite violent. 

I simply revealed a side to him otherwise ignored, you said all the racist shit, I didn't even mention he was black.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Trayvon_Martin_Shooting_Call4.ogg
> 
> Listen to what this woman says at the end.


someone with a white shirt on top?

did trayvon put on a hoodie over his white shirt after he was dead?

wasn't zimmerman wearing a red jacket, according to the report? is there a white shirt on underneath that jacket?

or is it simply the case that eyewitness accounts are notoriously unreliable? 

or, was there a third person involved with a white shirt?

this is getting to be more interesting than JFK.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Listen dude, you're after building a very racist strawman there, you need to make the moustache a little more square tho.
> 
> I never implied anything other than he's not the innocent little angel the media is making out, I listed a litany of reasons and you ignore them, and Bucky, as much as its unfortunate, most in the cannabis dealing game are high on "fame" and "pride" and usually quite violent.
> 
> I simply revealed a side to him otherwise ignored, you said all the racist shit, I didn't even mention he was black.


i know what you were doing, and i responded accordingly.

you and geraldo rivera would make awesome fuck buddies. that's all i'm going to say about your heaping pile of tripe.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> someone with a white shirt on top?
> 
> did trayvon put on a hoodie over his white shirt after he was dead?
> 
> ...


Common sense would tell me grey could easily be mistaken for white.Especially from a distance in the dark.Pretty hard to mistake red for white even in the dark.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Common sense would tell me grey could easily be mistaken for white.Especially from a distance in the dark.Pretty hard to mistake red for white even in the dark.


ok, so aside from your divine prognostication of how colors look in the dark, what else do we know?

oh, i know. eyewitness accounts are notoriously unreliable, as no one was dressed in white (unless zimmerman had a white shirt on under his jacket, which i'm going to say no to).


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i know what you were doing, and i responded accordingly.
> 
> you and geraldo rivera would make awesome fuck buddies. that's all i'm going to say about your heaping pile of tripe.


What exactly was I doing? Looking at the situation from an outsiders objective point of view? Just run away cos you've no argument tho, it's fine


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> What exactly was I doing? Looking at the situation from an outsiders objective point of view? Just run away cos you've no argument tho, it's fine


you were trying to say that trayvon martin shares some amount of blame for how he looked.

i've tried hard to keep race out of this thread, but certain asshats have insisted on dragging it in, unapologetically.

if you want, we can focus on the racial aspect to all of this, but it will only make zimmerman look like a racist monster based on the evidence we have.

i could go on at lengths about the psychology and studies and history behind the tragedy of this in terms of race. but i'm not.

i only want for justice to be brought, as it seems pretty clear that a major wrongdoing occurred here. 

others want to indict the character of someone who was guilty of no more than looking black while being somewhere. seriously, don't make this about race.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> someone with a white shirt on top?
> 
> did trayvon put on a hoodie over his white shirt after he was dead?
> 
> ...


You keep saying how unreliable witness testimony is but you would like to see zimmerman locked up based on witness testimony?
Not even an eye witness an ear? witness.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You keep saying how unreliable witness testimony is but you would like to see zimmerman locked up based on witness testimony?
> Not even an eye witness an ear? witness.


you're confused. not sure why.

i've made my case pretty clear here. let me repeat it for you.

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0776/0776.html

reconcile what we know now with that law and tell me if there are any tapes that show anyone calling a truce. there was open space to escape all around him, he pursued martin to that spot, he was not facing any "great bodily harm" even if it turns out that someone half his size was on top of him in the act of defending himself from an aggressor, there is no physical evidence of zimmerman having any injury, no thought placed into how a man shoots from underneath and gets no blood on him, the police drug tested and background checked the dead guy and did no such thing for the shooter, they correct statements being made to them instead of taking statements, they have a history of similarly shaded transactions....

you are the one staking your version all on notoriously unreliable eyewitness accounts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

i will say this though, if i am wrong, feel free to make the "i told you so" thread a stickey. i don't mind admitting if i am wrong, but i just don't think i am here.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this is getting to be more interesting than JFK.


Martin was a Ron Paul supporter and wanted to end the Fed. We now have conclusive proof you don't fuck with the Rothschild clan and expect to live.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Martin was a Ron Paul supporter and wanted to end the Fed. We now have conclusive proof you don't fuck with the Rothschild clan and expect to live.


***like***

come to think of it, i am surprised this has not yet been proposed by someone.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i will say this though, if i am wrong, feel free to make the "i told you so" thread a stickey. i don't mind admitting if i am wrong, but i just don't think i am here.


Theres no doubt in my mind that he will be brought to trail and he will be found guilty.Theres too much public and political pressure for anything less.That being said if he is found guilty on what little evidence is available now it would be a failure of the justice system.If some new evidence comes to light that supports your claims that he hunted down his victim and killed him then I hope this guy rots.Better yet they should turn the black panthers loose on him and televise it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Theres no doubt in my mind that he will be brought to trail and he will be found guilty.Theres too much public and political pressure for anything less.That being said if he is found guilty on what little evidence is available now it would be a failure of the justice system.If some new evidence comes to light that supports your claims that he hunted down his victim and killed him then I hope this guy rots.Better yet they should turn the black panthers loose on him and televise it.


you endorse a hate group enforcing vigilante justice?

no wonder you seem so removed from civilization as i know it.

unless they can prove this is a hate crime, he gets a slap on the wrists. and it will not be due to political pressure if it does happen, it will be due to the facts of the case.

have fun basing your conclusion on a single eyewitness account, i'll look at the totality of the facts.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you endorse a hate group enforcing vigilante justice?
> 
> no wonder you seem so removed from civilization as i know it.
> 
> ...


If he were tried in a court of law and found guilty with factual evidence than yes I would like too see the black panther shred this guy.

Why do you keep saying a single eyewitness account? Ive posted multiple links from multiple sources.You , on the other hand keep posed the same link to the satnd your ground law.Show me one shred of evidence that points to zimmerman starting the physical confrontation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Show me one shred of evidence that points to zimmerman starting the physical confrontation.


"are you following him?"

"yes"

"we don't need you to do that"


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "are you following him?"
> 
> "yes"
> 
> "we don't need you to do that"


following someone is not starting a physical altercation.try again.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

It is if you are following someone in an unmarked car, then approach him with a weapon in the dark.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> following someone is not starting a physical altercation.


i'm sorry, you said "confrontation" originally, which is far different than "altercation".

neither would have happened had zimmerman simply stood his ground.

as it happened, zimmerman pursued martin to the point where martin's girlfriend told him to run away. i would say that as martin described the situation to his girlfriend, he had a legitimate fear for his life from a possible kidnapper/sexual deviant and was right in doing whatever he did to defend himself.

think of it this way. you're a 180 pound 17 year old white male walking through your own neighborhood at 7pm. you just picked up a bag of candy and a sugary beverage, and it starts to rain on you as you leave the store. throw your hoodie on, leave the store. almost home, a black man nearly twice your size starts following you, eyeing you suspiciously, is on the phone to someone. 

you continue to go home, leaving the street portion of the complex for the walkway away from the road, where the creep who is trailing you for no reason can not drive. but he gets out of his vehicle, and starts following you on foot now.

myself, a 180 pound white male, would feel pretty threatened if a 250 pound black male followed me by car and on foot. 

i would ask him "why are you following me?"

if the discussion were civil, i would not expect there to be any reason why my cell phone call with my girlfriend would end right after he asks me "why are you here?"

and if i ended up dead at the hands of the black man twice my size who followed me for no reason, i would expect some major questions to be asked.

you seem to have come to a conclusion based on one eyewitness account that contradicts the accounts of everyone else who the police attempted to "correct" into making the right statements. i look at the bigger picture.

keep widening your goal posts,i find it pathetic and hilarious.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Show me one shred of evidence that points to zimmerman starting the *physical confrontation*.





cliffey501 said:


> following someone is not starting a *physical altercation*.


lulz.

confrontation =/= altercation.

neither is in the language of the law though, which goes to show how close to the target you are hitting here.

keep trying.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sorry, you said "confrontation" originally, which is far different than "altercation".
> 
> neither would have happened had zimmerman simply stood his ground.
> 
> ...


If he were from the neighborhood he would have known george was block captain of the neighborhood watch.
Secondly your an innocent kid walking through a gated community and you see a man looking in your direction talking on a cell phone and your first thought is omg he a rapist or a kidnapper and you run? 
Ok possibly, So he runs into a secluded area behind some houses and hide and calls his g/f(why not the police or his parents).
He looks and the coast is clear of this rapist/kidnapper so he proceeds on his way home.
All of a sudden this suspected rapist/kidnapper appears behind him yet again.
He mentions this to his g/f "the rapist is behind me following me again"
She tells him to run and he says hes not going to run.
Why not? there is a suspected rapist/kidnapper/murderer following you and rather than run like your girl told you too you instead make the choice to stand your ground.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 26, 2012)

George got a punch in the nose and some other injury. But TM was black so its OK and george should have just let TM beat his ass. WTF.
SO TM made a decision to Stay, he could have run but he stayed and punched the other guy.
everyone is to blame here GZ and TM


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Actually, we don't know when the actual threat started, that's the point. Zimmerman may have assaulted Trayvan, got in trouble and resorted to the firearm out of fear. If he did, legally he's screwed. I'm not saying your wrong either, I'm just saying we don't know at this point.


Actually, if you read the link UB provided for the law, Zimmer has a pretty defense even if the incident is exactly the way you describe it.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> agreed.
> 
> but they gave him good advice. by ignoring it, zimmerman was no longer "standing his ground".
> 
> ...


UB, go ahead and continue with the quote of the law, section 2a specifically, it says: *"(a) Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant*"

That is Zimmer's defense, if it is determined that Zimmer initiated the whole incident.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 26, 2012)

BTW, a black organization has placed a bounty of 10,000 dollars on Zimmerman.

Glad race is not involved... You know, except on this forum


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *you're right, nigger deserved it for looking so black.* just like women wearing skirts are asking to be raped, trayvon martin was asking to be killed just for looking a certain way.
> 
> did anyone mention he might have sold pot? on this website, that will surely earn the guy a lynching.
> 
> good Dog.


Your inherent racism shines through once again, UB. * Probablu UB response: "No, I'm not, you are"*


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> BTW, a black organization has placed a bounty of 10,000 dollars on Zimmerman.
> 
> Glad race is not involved... You know, except on this forum


They are offering a million by next week. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eLiJ4k5QPNs

The celebrities should be charged with supporting a terrorist organazation.

Also I find it ironic that on the poster it says rewared for the "legal" citizens arrest of zimmermen.

newblackpanther.com


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> [youtube]jL72w4xiTVU[/youtube]
> 
> Does this bitch Zimmerman say "fuckin coon" @ 2:21-2:23


After repeated claims that I and NLSX are racists and that "we started all the talk of race" in this thread I decided to tediously go back and scan the thread from the beginning to see where it really started. 

First real reference to "race" as an issue in this thread, posted on page 11 of the thread. *The honors go to LondonFog.
*


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman aggressively pursued martin, *called him a fucking coon*, shot him to death, and then claimed self defense.
> 
> you seem to toe whatever line fox news tells you to.
> 
> partisan hack gonna hack partisanly.


By page 13, Unclebuck has picked up on the coon meme. Still no reference to race by either of UB's usual suspects, desert dude and NLSX


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> an internet gaylord is calling me names on a pot forum! heavens to betsy, whatever shall i do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UB again with the race angle on page 13 by UB. desert dude and NLSX have still not taken that bait.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Man I don't think I could ever imagine my kid being put to death in that situation. I see no remorse from this guy who is trying to play the victim card as much as possible. I mean how do you walk up behind someone, engage them physically, fatally wound your "attacker" or "suspicious party" and all of a sudden become a victim?
> 
> The fact is this guy clearly and obviously murdered. He made very poor judgement calls, as well as the dispatcher. The dispatcher has no way of being able to tell the mental health of this "citizen" , let alone the capacity to properly handle a weapon in that situation. The dispatcher should never promoted this guy engaging another based solely on the fact that the dispatcher knew he was armed and had no way of telling that he would make this sort of piss poor judgement.
> 
> ...


Judgment call on my part, but Mixedmelody seems to be bringing the racial angle into question on page 14. Still no reference to the noted racists, desert dude and NLSX...


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, an endorsement for fox news.
> 
> *there are enough facts already for any person of sound mind to conclude that zimmerman was not acting in self defense and furthermore that he committed a hate crime.*
> 
> you go ahead and sit in coward's corner, the rest of us with eyeballs and ears will press for justice.


Page 14... Unclebuck is working up his racial animosity...

Still no reference to race by desert dude or NLSX...


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> *It doesnt matter what color the attacker is.
> 
> The victim is a black person so OBVIOUSLY it is a hate crime... And it's Bush's fault*!


Page 17...

NLXS finally takes the bait...


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> *I'm surprised a certain element on this board didn't jump on the name Zimmerman and scream, JEW!!!!*
> 
> I knew this thread was going to sink into the shitter. Great job guys.


Page 18...

I wonder who the "certain element" is? Still no reference to race by desert dude...


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're a shitty troll.
> 
> the only thing zimmerman knew about the guy was that he was black. he uttered a racial slur while pursuing the kid who was half his size, and killed him.
> 
> ...


Page 18...

Unclebuck in full on, frothy mouthed, race-baiting mode. Still no racial comments by desert dude.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> excuse me, jackass.
> 
> i heard the 911 tapes. i know by zimmerman's own words that he was not acting in self defense, he was the aggressor.
> 
> ...


UB, in righteous indignation calling out NXLS and pleading with him to join the race fruckus...

Still no racial comments by desert dude.

Frankly, I am tiring of this forensic investigation, but I will continue until I find the first comment regarding race by desert dude.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> *Are you liberals are the trolls making this about race. If it weren't, then no one would care.* You would then have to find some other pathetic cause to bitch about. Free Dewey!


Page 18...

Canna has taken the bait. He is annoyed with the "liberals" turning this into a racial debate.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *this was clearly racially-motivated.
> 
> we already try people based on intent and motive. when the motive has to do with race, that makes it more heinous in the eyes of the law (and anyone with a heart).
> 
> i knew you fuckers would be more than happy to make this a racial thing. sad little bunch of fucks you are.*


Page 19...

Unclebuck, highly annoyed at the lack of response from the racists, castigating them for their racist comments.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *excuse me?
> 
> take a look back at this thread, and tell me who brought race into it.
> 
> you are fucked in the head.*



Page 19...

Unclebuck, in a frenzy now and totally pissed off that all the racists have started talking about race.

Still no racial comments by desert dude. Geesh, I am beginning to think maybe desert dude is not racist. Puzzling???


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 26, 2012)

I wish I could *like* the 12 or so comments above 

BTW, my post dripped sarcasm if anyone missed it.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the tape of zimmerman's call to 911.
> 
> [video=youtube;-hUgAfuYcg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hUgAfuYcg8[/video]
> 
> *go ahead, tell me he is saying "fucking brooms"*.



Page 20...

Unclebuck posts the first (of many) pictures of ten year old Trayvon, and brings in the "fucking coon" comment.

Still no racial comments from desert dude... Disappointing.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *never put anything past a closet racist.*


Page 21...

Unclebuck uttering words to live by.

Still no racial comments by desert dude.

I am tired of this and will not quote anybody else on my investigation of "who started the race baiting" on this thread, but I will continue until I find the first racial post by desert dude. I think I have made my point.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Quit with the eye witness accounts and facts already. *This is a "hate crime" pure and simple.* We have heard from the "haters" and we have heard from those who are pure of thought. Zimmer's guilty, all we have to do now is figure out all the charges.


Page 22...

Finally, desert dude takes the bait and enters the fray with a sarcastic comment about "hate crimes". Not exactly a racial comment, but close enough.

Unclebuck, you made the charge over and over that desert dude and NXLS started all the race baiting in this thread. Enough said on this topic.

I hereby end my quest to determine "who is the racist". Readers, you decide.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> page 22...
> 
> Finally, desert dude takes the bait and enters the fray with a sarcastic comment about "hate crimes". Not exactly a racial comment, but close enough.
> 
> ...



pwnd!..........


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

I guess I will make one last comment to UB. If you make ugly accusations against somebody here, you ought to have your shit in order lest you wind up covered in shit yourself.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ah, the racist's favorite tactic: i'm not racist, YOU ARE!
> 
> lol.


mental note for you: You just used the exact same tactic there. Kettle meet Al Jolson.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're right, nigger deserved it for looking so black. just like women wearing skirts are asking to be raped, trayvon martin was asking to be killed just for looking a certain way.
> 
> did anyone mention he might have sold pot? on this website, that will surely earn the guy a lynching.
> 
> good Dog.


Looking so black? wtf you rambling about, the guy had a gold grill like some gangsta. I think it surely speaks for its self.
Stop using the n word, even if you say it is facetious, your taking advantage of the claim, i take it personal. If you were in front of me and my cousin we would both beat your ass using that word so much honkie, even if you were being so called "faceitous".


----------



## Blaze Master (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Looking so black? wtf you rambling about, the guy had a gold grill like some gangsta. I think it surely speaks for its self.
> Stop using the n word, even if you say it is facetious, your taking advantage of the claim, i take it personal. *If you were in front of me and my cousin we would both beat your ass* using that word so much honkie, even if you were being so called "faceitous".


yeah i bet you and your cousin are real badass


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

Blaze Master said:


> yeah i bet you and your cousin are real badass


I grew up in so cal so did my cousin, what you know about that? Had to fight nearly every day in school, grades k-12 and no matter if you wanted to or not.
Id say that makes me and my cousin pretty bad ass.
Anyone from so cal or knows exactly what im talking about.
Socal not another state like it.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> someone who was guilty of no more than looking black while being somewhere. seriously, don't make this about race.


 The crux of your argument is ALL ABOUT RACE!

Initial 911 call Zim says that they have had a lot of break ins recently and he sees a "guy" acting real suspicious slowly walking around as if he is casing homes, while its raining.

THE DISPATCHER (Racist fucker) ASK ZIMMERMAN" Is he white, black or Hispanic"?. Zimmerman replies that the guy "looks" black.

Then MARTIN stares at Zimmerman and with his hands in his waistband starts to Approach Zimmerman, not Zimmerman approaching Martin. Sounds like Martin might have been the one to aggress to me. 

" he's comin towards me, he's got something in his hands (It was raining), I don't know what his deal is" said Zimmerman

"These assholes, they always get away"

then he gives instructions to the dispatcher on how to get there.

then Martin runs, zimmerman follows, but dispatcher says "you don't need to do that", Zimm responds, "OK" then he gives more instructions calmly and cool. 

At that point Zimm isn't following him anymore cuz he clearly says "I have no idea where this kid is"

you guys should really listen to the tape

Listen to the damn tape people...http://www.sanfordfl.gov/investigation/911/call1.wav


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I grew up in so cal so did my cousin, what you know about that? Had to fight nearly every day in school, grades k-12 and no matter if you wanted to or not.
> Id say that makes me and my cousin pretty bad ass.
> Anyone from so cal or knows exactly what im talking about.
> Socal not another state like it.


Tough Award


Just kidding, Fighting in school is what we call fun times in south Boston


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Page 22...
> 
> Finally, desert dude takes the bait and enters the fray with a sarcastic comment about "hate crimes". Not exactly a racial comment, but close enough.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I would say you made your case pretty damn well there, I guess UB really is a racist.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah, I would say you made your case pretty damn well there, I guess UB really is a racist.


I am not sure about racist but he outlined how large a troll UB is pretty clearly.


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I grew up in so cal so did my cousin, what you know about that? Had to fight nearly every day in school, grades k-12 and no matter if you wanted to or not.
> Id say that makes me and my cousin pretty bad ass.
> Anyone from so cal or knows exactly what im talking about.
> Socal not another state like it.


Ah, I love it when you SoCal kids come up to Oakland and pretend how hard you are. Gettin' your friends capped must be an awesome feelin' for y'all.

Edit: Relative to the original post, there have been quite a few "hoodie" marches around my area. I don't know what it will accomplish other than keeping our heads warm at night. But I personally think the shooter was in the wrong, so whatever I can do I will.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

fucking stupid http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/trayvon-martin/cracker-tshirt-759832


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah, I would say you made your case pretty damn well there, I guess UB really is a racist.


The thing is, I don't think UB is a racist in the sense that he harbors animosity toward people of other races. In fact, I think true racists are a pretty rare breed. I do take a bit of delight in taunting UB, and that is a failing on my part. I will try to resist in the future, but I make no promises.

The malady that UB suffers from is that he thinks EVERYBODY ELSE is racist, a very common affliction amongst self-described liberals. UB seems like a pretty smart guy; he writes clearly, for example. I just wish UB would be a little more introspective, maybe then he could use his intelligence to further man's progress instead of being so mistrustful of everybody else's, exposed-only-to-him, thoughts.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

since when is hispanic white? im confused. here is a shirt UncleBuck probably already ordered. These shirts are for sale. LMAO!


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> since when is hispanic white? im confused. here is a shirt UncleBuck probably already ordered. These shirts are for sale. LMAO!


Fighting racism with racism, one shirt at a time.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Fighting racism with racism, one shirt at a time.


I know right! but how is this hispanic man white and a cracker? very very very confusing.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

Seems like another excuse to attack and persecute the non racist white man for the agenda of the media.
Why dont we here about things like this when there are hate crimes from blacks against whites. Perhaps it doesnt fit any political agenda.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I know right! but how is this hispanic man white and a cracker? very very very confusing.


A cracker is a pejorative term for southern whites. Its also a term for a native of Florida or Georgia.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> A cracker is a pejorative term for southern whites. Its also a term for a native of Florida or Georgia.


Ok for white people, fine. Where does zimmerman become white out of all this?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 26, 2012)

so i guess by florida law anyone can go initiate a fight and get cracked in the face a couple times an then shoot the guy dead they started the fight with and it is legal huh?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Just like not all white people are crackers. Its a mentality:


*Cracker, sometimes white cracker, is a pejorative term for white people,[SUP][1][/SUP] poor and Southern whites especially. In reference to a native of Florida or Georgia, however, it is used in a more neutral context.


*
Latinos are racist too. Its how the situation was handled and the way he instantly ids the guy as a threat instead of saying "Hey man are you looking for an address?" It the assumption that a black teen in a hood is immediately up to no good. The smart person looks for all possibilities to eliminate this kind of outcome. Ive been in confrontations with knife wielding thieves and crackheads at work those are obvious threats. If someone looks lost or is minding their own business you dont stalk them, you treat them like a normal person. This hyped up sense of authority this guy had eliminated all other possibilities but "Im in charge and because of the way you look you are a criminal".


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> so i guess by florida law anyone can go initiate a fight and get cracked in the face a couple times an then shoot the guy dead they started the fight with and it is legal huh?


How is approaching someone initiating a fight?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

You all need to see this vid http://abcnews.go.com/US/george-zimmermans-attorney-friend-speak-trayvon-martin-incident/story?id=15999256#.T3CuYdWiYrU


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Just like not all white people are crackers. Its a mentality:
> 
> 
> *Cracker, sometimes white cracker, is a pejorative term for white people,[SUP][1][/SUP] poor and Southern whites especially. In reference to a native of Florida or Georgia, however, it is used in a more neutral context.
> ...


Though zimm was a paranoid on alert supervisor of hood watch, i dont think he should have followed him but zimm didnt break the law, that is why he is not in jail.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> so i guess by florida law anyone can go initiate a fight and get cracked in the face a couple times an then shoot the guy dead they started the fight with and it is legal huh?


I feel exactly like you do, the next time someone approaches me I will just shoot first. We all know people who are trying to converse with you are really just trying to kill you.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

If anybody is interested here is a pretty good explanation of why I think Zimmer will walk on the murder charge. I believe he will be indicted for something, maybe even murder, but the way the SYG law is written, I think Zimmer has a pretty good defense. 

http://reason.com/blog/2012/03/26/stand-your-ground-may-have-nothing-to-do

Personally, I am waiting for this to play out before I "convict" Zimmer of anything more than being a nosy moron. Just to be clear, I hate nosy morons.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Just like not all white people are crackers. Its a mentality:
> 
> 
> *Cracker, sometimes white cracker, is a pejorative term for white people,[SUP][1][/SUP] poor and Southern whites especially. In reference to a native of Florida or Georgia, however, it is used in a more neutral context.
> ...


Now walking up to someone and asking them a question is now "stalking" 

stop stalking this thread.

And all Latinos are racists? Really?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 26, 2012)

so you don't believe initiating a confrontation an shooting the person you started shit with is illegal?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

The kid didnt have a car or a bag so what could he be stealing from homes? Where is the threat except in this guys mind? Zimmerman has some responsibility to analyze the situation before acting as well. He never IDs himself and the car is unmarked. Where was Zimmerman's gun when he walked out of the car? Does he where a uniform or have a badge? Anyone following me in an unmarked car to me is a threat. Zimmerman is obviously creeping in his car not driving by Treyvon. 

Again I ask how many of you have been followed by cars by people of any race? For me once it was white people in Forest Hills, NY and the second time it was a bunch of Latino men in Flushing. The one time my exes brother was followed home by a car it was a bunch of Latino kids who robbed him at gunpoint for his new Columbia jacket. 1 block from his house. 

Unmarked cars creeping behind you are never ever a good thing.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I feel exactly like you do, the next time someone approaches me I will just shoot first. We all know people who are trying to converse with you are really just trying to kill you.




yeah i always creep in my car with a handgun while talking to a 911 dispatcher when i want to converse with someone


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> so you don't believe initiating a confrontation an shooting the person you started shit with is illegal?


When the grocer asks you if you found everything alright, do you knife her for trying to kill you?

You do don't you?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

No drama have you had this experience? Then please STFU again you speak from your isolation chamber get out of your comfort zone and have a different experience please.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> The kid didnt have a car or a bag so what could he be stealing from homes? Where is the threat except in this guys mind? Zimmerman has some responsibility to analyze the situation before acting as well. He never IDs himself and the car is unmarked. Where was Zimmerman's gun when he walked out of the car? Does he where a uniform or have a badge? Anyone following me in an unmarked car to me is a threat. Zimmerman is obviously creeping in his car not driving by Treyvon.
> 
> Again I ask how many of you have been followed by cars by people of any race? For me once it was white people in Forest Hills, NY and the second time it was a bunch of Latino men in Flushing. The one time my exes brother was followed home by a car it was a bunch of Latino kids who robbed him at gunpoint for his new Columbia jacket. 1 block from his house.
> 
> Unmarked cars creeping behind you are never ever a good thing.


You actually believe that only police have authority to follow or ask questions?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> No drama have you had this experience? Then please STFU again you speak from your isolation chamber get out of your comfort zone and have a different experience please.


Had someone initiate a conversation with me? Nope, I always shoot those murderers first.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 26, 2012)

is the grocer following me home in a car and is armed with a handgun ? is the grocer in fantasy land trying to be robocop while on the phone with a 911 dispatcher?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> No drama have you had this experience? Then please STFU again you speak from your isolation chamber get out of your comfort zone and have a different experience please.


Oh wait, you meant have someone follow me? Multiple times per day actually, but I keep an eye on them and if they try to talk to me, well BANG BANG MO FO!!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> When the grocer asks you if you found everything alright, do you knife her for trying to kill you?
> 
> You do don't you?


* PURE GOLD!! where is my like system riu?*


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> is the grocer following me home in a car and is armed with a handgun ? is the grocer in fantasy land trying to be robocop while on the phone with a 911 dispatcher?


You would be surprised at how many grocers have a handgun behind the counter, that MUST MEAN they are intending to kill you, right?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You would be surprised at how many grocers have a handgun behind the counter, that MUST MEAN they are intending to kill you, right?


They'll never get it man. lol


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 26, 2012)

if i was walking like this kid...minding my own business and some retard is following me..then he exits vehicle to confront me ..i would absolutely take that as threatening ...i would beat his fat ass too...if he asked me a question like "who are you"? or what are you doing? i would tell him to fuck off, mind his damn business an get back in your car before i beat your ass....this kid probably felt threatened and saw the gun and reacted like most people..fight for your life..but this fat pussy shot him


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

No Drama I clearly see the boundaries of your world. Home Shop Work probably never leaving your car in between. Please get out and interact with different people instead of being scared of destroying your theoretical world view. This has happened in the past and it still happens. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Beach,_Queens


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You actually believe that only police have authority to follow or ask questions?


 


Ok now detail for us WHO besides LEO's have the authority as described above. Again , if you follow *me* you'd *better* have a badge , if you don't then we're going to have a problem when you start throwing your weight around. 


All these pages later and *you* and the adherents to your position are still crawfishing and flopping to attempt to get around the central point....***** if Zimmerman had not gotten out and pursued/followed Martin there would have been NO problem*****. 


And I wasn't joking in what I stated , I'm a perverse sonofabitch , start following me and I might just make it easy to follow me and just kinda oooze along to a nice quiet place where there aren't any witnesses around , then we might just have a nice intimate conversation about just exactly what you think you're doing. 


And NoDrama? You strike me as someone who has never had to put up with the Drama of leaving on the *real* bad side of town , another yuppie dilettante on the InterWebZ.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> You all need to see this vid http://abcnews.go.com/US/george-zimmermans-attorney-friend-speak-trayvon-martin-incident/story?id=15999256#.T3CuYdWiYrU


Interesting video. 

Personally, I object to the photos displayed of Trayvon and Zimmer. To display TM's photo as a young child and Zimmer as a bloated thug has only one intent, to push the idea that this was a match up between a young, angelic kid and a bloated thug. At this point in the story it is common knowledge that the photo being used by the media is not current and does not TM's recent appearance. I tend to dislike claims about the "liberal media", but in this case it sure looks like the liberal media has an agenda.

Somebody here posted more recent photos of Trayvon, it was some time earlier in this massive clusterfuck of a thread.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> if i was walking like this kid...minding my own business and some retard is following me..then he exits vehicle to confront me ..i would absolutely take that as threatening ...i would beat his fat ass too...if he asked me a question like "who are you"? or what are you doing? i would tell him to fuck off, mind his damn business an get back in your car before i beat your ass....this kid probably felt threatened and saw the gun and reacted like most people..fight for your life..but this fat pussy shot him


Not realistic, if saw the gun he would have run, your sensationalism is scary, further more if your going to attack someone because in your own fucked up head you think someone is threatening you thats your own delusion and deserve to be shot and probably one day will be if your always so paranoid about someone attacking you.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> if i was walking like this kid...minding my own business and some retard is following me..then he exits vehicle to confront me ..i would absolutely take that as threatening ...i would beat his fat ass too...if he asked me a question like "who are you"? or what are you doing? i would tell him to fuck off, mind his damn business an get back in your car before i beat your ass....this kid probably felt threatened and saw the gun and reacted like most people..fight for your life..but this fat pussy shot him


And you would go to jail for assault and battery.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Oh wait, you meant have someone follow me? Multiple times per day actually, but I keep an eye on them and if they try to talk to me, well BANG BANG MO FO!!


 

You've got a whole herd of strawboys dontcha , they aren't even strawmen anymore , your arguements have become that pitiful. 


Funny you don't state how you'd react to some clown running up on you aggressively , asking a buncha questions he has NO authority to ask , and waving a gun around to boot. 

And guess what , being some clown who claims " neighborhood watch " doesn't even remotely give someone that authority.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Not realistic, if saw the gun he would have run, your sensationalism is scary, further more if your going to attack someone because in your own fucked up head you think someone is threatening you thats your own delusion and deserve to be shot and probably one day will be if your always so paranoid about someone attacking you.



what sensationalism? ...you will never outrun a bullet...if you are close to a gun you have two choices so what they say and hope you don't get shot or make a move for the gun....if you don't think people roll up on someone in a car and get out and rob/shoot them ..then i would love to move there ..where is this shangrila located...20 people got shot in my city THIS WEEKEND alone..sometimes it is a robbery for an iphone or ipod or cash..sometimes it is mistaken identity .. if someone is following you armed with a handgun and exits the vehicle to confront you ..that is a real threat.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Interesting video.
> 
> Personally, I object to the photos displayed of Trayvon and Zimmer. To display TM's photo as a young child and Zimmer as a bloated thug has only one intent, to push the idea that this was a match up between a young, angelic kid and a bloated thug. At this point in the story it is common knowledge that the photo being used by the media is not current and does not TM's recent appearance. I tend to dislike claims about the "liberal media", but in this case it sure looks like the liberal media has an agenda.
> 
> Somebody here posted more recent photos of Trayvon, it was some time earlier in this massive clusterfuck of a thread.


This ring a bell? here you see the real zimm and the real trayvon. Zimm has black friends stepping forward saying they know he was being attacked and stand by his side.


*Look at that mean mugging grill real gangsta.*


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Ok now detail for us WHO besides LEO's have the authority as described above. Again , if you follow *me* you'd *better* have a badge , if you don't then we're going to have a problem when you start throwing your weight around.
> 
> 
> All these pages later and *you* and the adherents to your position are still crawfishing and flopping to attempt to get around the central point....***** if Zimmerman had not gotten out and pursued/followed Martin there would have been NO problem*****.
> ...


#1, It is not the police job to protect you, that is your job. If a guy is just innocently walking down the street than he shouldn't raise suspicion. ANYONE has the authority to follow you as much as they would like, they are not causing you or your property any kind of harm by doing so. Just becasue someone is following you doesn't mean they have bad intentions you know? 

I spent 8 years in the Marines, 2 wars under my belt, 5 years Army national guard when I came home. I have seen more than you ever will.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> No Drama I clearly see the boundaries of your world. Home Shop Work probably never leaving your car in between. Please get out and interact with different people instead of being scared of destroying your theoretical world view. This has happened in the past and it still happens.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Beach,_Queens


Bundee, you need to get down off your high horse. Everybody here has their own experience in life and you have no idea what those experiences are.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Im sure this tough guy attitude is exactly what got trayvon killed.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Are you trying to show Trayvon in a negative light by posting those pictures? He still looks like a 15 year old kid. Did the recent hack wipe out IQs?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Are you trying to show Trayvon in a negative light by posting those pictures? He still looks like a 15 year old kid. Did the recent hack wipe out IQs?


Im showing both zimm and martin in the real light, not the sensationalized media propaganda bullshit.
He was 6' 3" that hardly looks like a 15yo let alone a 17yo nor would it feel like it when being ravaged by this man named martin.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Im sure this tough guy attitude is exactly what got trayvon killed.


Im sure it was.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> iful.
> 
> 
> Funny you don't state how you'd react to some clown running up on you aggressively , asking a buncha questions he has NO authority to ask , and waving a gun around to boot.


That isn't what happened at all, Zimmerman was clearly seen jumping out of a Bush with a M-60 machine gun, 33 belts of ammo and a machete clenched between his teeth.

BTW who gave you authority to ask me questions on this forum anyway?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> And you would go to jail for assault and battery.


 


Uh HUH. Black and white is that? Do I *really* have to put up a REALLY long list of cases wherein the above didn't happen? Do you need me to start putting up the *ACTUAL* laws as apply to self defense on a state by state basis. 


Here's what this comes down to. Apparently YOU think that anyone who designates themselves as " in authority" has a *right* to follow , detain and question any citizen based solely on the thin criteria of race or dress. 


This is NOT the case in ANY locale in the country. Beyond that just basic s.o.p. for citizens is to call it in and let the PAID PUBLIC SERVANTS SPECIALISING IN SUCH THINGS DO THEIR JOB. 


Oh and by the way , I've never been popped for assault and battery , and that's after kicking the living shit out of a number of harassing assholes such as Zimmerman over the years. 


Again NO FOLLOW NO FIGHT NO SHOOTING...................simple.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

come on desert dude, you want me to step down to no dramas level of stupidity? If there is no moral higher ground shown here we're left to argue semantics and the letter of the law. That's the problem with the current legal system. We're arguing whether or not Zimmerman had the right to shoot him not if it was the wrong or right action. The kid is dead and there is a reason for that and all of these people defending Zim are stuck in that thought process.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> #1, It is not the police job to protect you, that is your job. If a guy is just innocently walking down the street than he shouldn't raise suspicion. ANYONE has the authority to follow you as much as they would like, they are not causing you or your property any kind of harm by doing so. Just becasue someone is following you doesn't mean they have bad intentions you know?
> 
> I spent 8 years in the Marines, 2 wars under my belt, 5 years Army national guard when I came home. I have seen more than you ever will.



i have to assume that following someone could fall under harassing or stalking..zimmerman had some crazy scenario worked up in his tiny brain that this kid was doing something illegal and he was going to stop him and be a hero..fuck that ..just because this clown zimmerman made a huge mistake and his plan went to shit ..does not mean he is innocent..he is guilty of manslaughter at the least..he initiated everything..he was armed and he was told not to pursue the innocent civilian who was a child...if you put your hands on a child you can be charged here unlawful restraint and battery to a child...this fucking moron stalked ..confronted...shot a child and still no charges.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Uh HUH. Black and white is that? Do I *really* have to put up a REALLY long list of cases wherein the above didn't happen? Do you need me to start putting up the *ACTUAL* laws as apply to self defense on a state by state basis.
> 
> 
> Here's what this comes down to. Apparently YOU think that anyone who designates themselves as " in authority" has a *right* to follow , detain and question any citizen based solely on the thin criteria of race or dress.
> ...


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Someone posted earlier that Zimmerman feels awful about it. If he feels so awful he should turn himself in, apologize to the kids parents and open up a real dialogue as to why he did it.

Hes a fucking coward. If he made a mistake then come forward. Instead hes hiding behind that stupid law and hoping it blows over.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Not realistic, if saw the gun he would have run, your sensationalism is scary, further more if your going to attack someone because in your own fucked up head you think someone is threatening you thats your own delusion and deserve to be shot and probably one day will be if your always so paranoid about someone attacking you.


 

And you will of course provide cites ( verifiable) proving that " he'd run if he saw a gun"? Sorry charlie but that's **very** often NOT the case. 


And NOW you're telling folks that they " deserve to be shot " that's real nice there Bubba.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i have to assume that following someone could fall under harassing or stalking..zimmerman had some crazy scenario worked up in his tiny brain that this kid was doing something illegal and he was going to stop him and be a hero..fuck that ..just because this clown zimmerman made a huge mistake and his plan went to shit ..does not mean he is innocent..he is guilty of manslaughter at the least..he initiated everything..he was armed and he was told not to pursue the innocent civilian who was a child...if you put your hands on a child you can be charged here unlawful restraint and battery to a child...this fucking moron stalked ..confronted...shot a child and still no charges.


So now you can read minds eh? Have you tried selling your services to the government? They could sure use someone like you. You could probably get your own TV show if you play your cards right.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/cub-scout-slur-arrest-769123

After dialing 911, a female witness followed a group of suspects, and heard one boy repeat the slur several times. The woman was "upset, alarmed and disturbed&#8221; by what had occurred and was willing to sign complaints, cops noted.

The suspects should of just kicked the shit out of this woman.I mean after all the would have been well within their legal right to do so.Being as she didnt have a badge and followed the suspects.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And you will of course provide cites ( verifiable) proving that " he'd run if he saw a gun"? Sorry charlie but that's **very** often NOT the case.
> 
> 
> And NOW you're telling folks that they " deserve to be shot " that's real nice there Bubba.


And you will provide CITATION (not cites) that Zimmerman was indeed RUNNING toward Martin while pointing the gun at him, go ahead we will wait for that proof while you look it up.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Im showing both zimm and martin in the real light, not the sensationalized media propaganda bullshit.
> He was 6' 3" that hardly looks like a 15yo let alone a 17yo nor would it feel like it when being ravaged by this man named martin.



Goes to show what your scared of. I see kids like that walking home from school all the time. I dont feel threatened or feel the need to hawk them everytime they walk past my apartment. and my neighborhood is ten times more dangerous than a gated community.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And you will of course provide cites ( verifiable) proving that " he'd run if he saw a gun"? Sorry charlie but that's **very** often NOT the case.
> 
> 
> And NOW you're telling folks that they " deserve to be shot " that's real nice there Bubba.


If i walk up to you, and you for some reason in your own head think im going to attack you, so you start assaulting me, and i happen to have a gun then you will be shot and potentially killed and im protected by law. Any more clearing up i can do for ya?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/cub-scout-slur-arrest-769123
> 
> After dialing 911, a female witness followed a group of suspects, and heard one boy repeat the slur several times. The woman was "upset, alarmed and disturbed&#8221; by what had occurred and was willing to sign complaints, cops noted.
> 
> The suspects should of just kicked the shit out of this woman.I mean after all the would have been well within their legal right to do so.Being as she didnt have a badge and followed the suspects.


yup same situation
 jackass


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Goes to show what your scared of. I see kids like that walking home from school all the time. I dont feel threatened or feel the need to hawk them everytime they walk past my apartment. and my neighborhood is ten times more dangerous than a gated community.


Would you feel threatened if they were staring in through the windows and acting shady? No, of course not!! We only get scared when people are following us.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> If i walk up to you, and you for some reason in your own head think im going to attack you, so you start assaulting me, and i happen to have a gun then you will be shot and im protected by law. Any more clearing up i can do for ya?


Your little gun can't penetrate the bulletproof exterior of a giant warrior like Ronin.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

All the Martin apologists are still missing the point, if he'd answered the Neighbourhood Watch guys questions without freaking out and trying to give a beat down he'd still be alive. "I'm heading up to my Dads from the store" could've saved his life. Instead "No_Limits_Nigga" (his twitter name) wanted to get more rep for beating another guy (he'd beaten up a bus driver only weeks before). He's also seen on Facebook with his friends saying "Get a phone, we need plant". 

But Treyvon was a TOTALLY innocent kid, yeah fucking right... Not that he deserved to die, but if a 6' 3'' 17 year old had me on the ground, I'd use whatever force I had available to end said assault. 

Lets face it, Treyvon fancied himself a tough guy pot dealer with a grill and gang member friends (also seen on Facebook).


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 26, 2012)

if you can;t connect the dots here i am stunned you can grow a plant..type ..and not have shorted out the keyboard with the drool that should be dripping down your cheek..did you listen to the 911 call?
have you seen this dope is "neighborhood watch commander" who clearly feels he can patrol his neighborhood while armed with a handgun and question people?
this guy zimm is so far in the wrong it is scary that he ha snot been charged...what if this was your brother or nephew or cousin ? walking down the street going home with a bag of candy and an iced tea doing nothing wrong...and his turd rolls up on him this neighborhood watch rambo starts to call 911 and say this 16 year old kid is up to something..? so zimm is a mind reader? ..he formed his own opinion clearly and felt the need to call 911 and disobey his orders of not following the child and he did..and he took his gun with him...and he shot him..those are all facts..that can not be disputed at all by anyone...tell me how i am a mind reader? this is common sense man...zimm fucked up..an when you fuck up you there are consequences ..he took someones life because he panicked...he needs to be tried and convicted and sentenced and i firmly believe he will be soon...grand jury will indict sometime in april.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Again if he didnt fuck up, why does he feel bad about it according to his friends?

At least Zim feels bad, cant say the same for Nodrama and his cohorts


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

And for Nodrama, of course there is no racism in the military.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Again if he didnt fuck up, why does he feel bad about it according to his friends?
> 
> At least Zim feels bad, cant say the same for Nodrama and his cohorts


So you cant feel bad because you killed someone? Even if you're in the right, you can still feel bad for doing "the necessary right".


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Again if he didnt fuck up, why does he feel bad about it according to his friends?
> 
> At least Zim feels bad, cant say the same for Nodrama and his cohorts


He didnt go out to murder and didnt want to murder martin, martin left him no choice it was either going to be him or martin. luckily zimm was armed.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

No Drama I see where you get that us vs them mentality. Its ok my brother came back with some of that too.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> He didnt go out to murder and didnt want to murder martin, martin left him no choice it was either going to be him or martin. luckily zimm was armed.


yup thats the mentality he went in with. Thats why the kid is dead. My property, my property waaaah!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> All the Martin apologists are still missing the point, if he'd answered the Neighbourhood Watch guys questions without freaking out *and trying to give a beat down* he'd still be alive.


We don't know this.


> "I'm heading up to my Dads from the store" could've saved his life. Instead "No_Limits_Nigga" (his twitter name) wanted to get more rep *for beating another guy* (he'd beaten up a bus driver only weeks before).


We don't know this either. The witness accounts are very unclear on who did what to whom.


> He's also seen on Facebook with his friends saying "Get a phone, we need plant".
> 
> But Treyvon was a TOTALLY innocent kid, yeah fucking right... Not that he deserved to die, but if a 6' 3'' 17 year old *had me on the ground,*


But we don't *know* this.


> I'd use whatever force I had available to end said assault.
> 
> Lets face it, Treyvon fancied himself a tough guy pot dealer with a grill and gang member friends (also seen on Facebook).


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> yup thats the mentality he went in with. Thats why the kid is dead. My property, my property waaaah!


Why cant you comprehend the dude is dead because he was assaulting zimm and zimm did nothing to get assaulted, this is why he isnt in jail.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> All the Martin apologists are still missing the point, if he'd answered the Neighbourhood Watch guys questions without freaking out and trying to give a beat down he'd still be alive. "I'm heading up to my Dads from the store" could've saved his life. Instead "No_Limits_Nigga" (his twitter name) wanted to get more rep for beating another guy (he'd beaten up a bus driver only weeks before). He's also seen on Facebook with his friends saying "Get a phone, we need plant".
> 
> *But Treyvon was a TOTALLY innocent kid, yeah fucking right... Not that he deserved to die, but if a 6' 3'' 17 year old had me on the ground, I'd use whatever force I had available to end said assault.
> *
> Lets face it, Treyvon fancied himself a tough guy pot dealer with a grill and gang member friends (also seen on Facebook).


harrekin, I am shocked, you are starting to sound like a gun crazed American!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> All the Martin apologists are still missing the point, if he'd answered the Neighbourhood Watch guys questions without freaking out and trying to give a beat down he'd still be alive. "I'm heading up to my Dads from the store" could've saved his life. Instead "No_Limits_Nigga" (his twitter name) wanted to get more rep for beating another guy (he'd beaten up a bus driver only weeks before). He's also seen on Facebook with his friends saying "Get a phone, we need plant".
> 
> But Treyvon was a TOTALLY innocent kid, yeah fucking right... Not that he deserved to die, but if a 6' 3'' 17 year old had me on the ground, I'd use whatever force I had available to end said assault.
> 
> Lets face it, Treyvon fancied himself a tough guy pot dealer with a grill and gang member friends (also seen on Facebook).


Made my day. This is the cold hard truth. + rep for you sir.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> harrekin, I am shocked, you are starting to sound like a gun crazed American!


You don't have to be American to like guns and want to protect yourself  Just a certain amount of gun control stops fucking idiots from getting them. 

CN I was posting directly from his Facebook and Twitter pages to establish the sort of character that Martin had, at this impasse it's ridiculous to assume Treyvon is innocent given the publicly posted information he put up about himself.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You don't have to be American to like guns and want to protect yourself  Just a certain amount of gun control stops fucking idiots from getting them.
> 
> CN I was posting directly from his Facebook and Twitter pages to establish the sort of character that Martin had, at this impasse it's ridiculous to assume Treyvon is innocent given the publicly posted information he put up about himself.


 Understood ... but it is equally careless imo to assume that he did start a fight. Posturing on Facebook is an unreliable predictor of how someone will behave in a real clinch. Since the eyewitness reports are spotty and inconsistent, and since no proper forensic info has been released, I maintain that we do not *know*. cn


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You don't have to be American to like guns and want to protect yourself  Just a certain amount of gun control stops fucking idiots from getting them.
> 
> *CN I was posting directly from his Facebook and Twitter pages to establish the sort of character that Martin had, at this impasse it's ridiculous to assume Treyvon is innocent given the publicly posted information he put up about himself*.


Funny how that works. The story starts out with a picture of a young, innocent boy and then facts start to emerge that muddies up the narrative. It's as if life is complicated or something.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Funny how that works. The story starts out with a picture of a young, innocent boy and then facts start to emerge that muddies up the narrative. It's as if life is complicated or something.


Please note I'm in no way saying what happened categorically, just I like to digest all the facts and come to my own assumptions until fact proves for or otherwise. 

I just thought a viewpoint without the "racial side" that seems engrained in all Americans minds would be useful. We don't have interracial tensions here and as a result don't look at things from a racial side.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Posturing on Facebook is an unreliable predictor of how someone will behave in a real clinch. cn


Tell that to the NSA.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Tell that to the NSA.


 Pretty sure I just did. cn


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Please note I'm in no way saying what happened categorically, just I like to digest all the facts and come to my own assumptions until fact proves for or otherwise.
> 
> I just thought a viewpoint without the "racial side" that seems engrained in all Americans minds would be useful. We don't have interracial tensions here and as a result don't look at things from a racial side.


I dont understand why it seems engrained in americans. I mean we have a black president for christ sake, cant we put the race thing to rest? its old and out dated.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Pretty sure I just did. cn


If you mean by posting on this site, thats funny. If that is what you meant i believe you're right.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I dont understand why it seems engrained in americans. I mean we have a black president for christ sake, cant we put the race thing to rest? its old and out dated.


And is used as a crutch more than anything else......


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I dont understand why it seems engrained in americans. I mean we have a black president for christ sake, cant we put the race thing to rest? its old and out dated.


I agree, but American society is so fractionalized, it's truely bizarre to behold from the outside. People genuinely HATE each other purely by the colour of their skin, without ever knowing the person. It's an alien concept to most of the world, especially in a 1st world country.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

Read this just released.
Former NAACP leader C.L. Bryant is accusing Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton of &#8220;exploiting&#8221; the Trayvon Martin tragedy to &#8220;racially divide this country.&#8221;
&#8220;His family should be outraged at the fact that they&#8217;re using this child as the bait to inflame racial passions,&#8221; Rev. C.L. Bryant said in a Monday interview with The Daily Caller.
The conservative black pastor who was once the chapter president of the Garland, Texas NAACP called Jackson and Sharpton &#8220;race hustlers&#8221; and said they are &#8220;acting as though they are buzzards circling the carcass of this young boy.&#8221;
Jackson, for example, recently said Martin&#8217;s death shows how &#8220;blacks are under attack&#8221; and &#8220;targeting, arresting, convicting blacks and ultimately killing us is big business.&#8221; *(SEE ALSO: Jesse Jackson says Trayvon Martin &#8216;murdered and martyred&#8217*
George Zimmerman, a neighborhood watch captain, killed Martin, a 17-year-old black man who was unarmed at the time of his death, last month. Zimmerman has claimed to have shot Martin in self-defense and has not been charged with a crime.
But Bryant, who explores the topic of black-on-black crime in his new film &#8220;Runaway Slave,&#8221; said people like Jackson and Sharpton are being misleading to suggest there is an epidemic of &#8220;white men killing black young men.&#8221;
&#8220;The epidemic is truly black on black crime,&#8221; Bryant said. &#8220;The greatest danger to the lives of young black men are young black men.&#8221;
Bryant said he wishes civil rights leaders were protesting those problems.
&#8220;Why not be angry about the wholesale murder that goes on in the streets of Newark and Chicago?&#8221; he asked. &#8220;Why isn&#8217;t somebody angry about that six-year-old girl who was killed on her steps last weekend in a cross fire when two gang members in Chicago start shooting at each other? Why is there no outrage about that?&#8221;
Bryant said he worries that &#8220;people like Sharpton and those on the left&#8221; will make Martin&#8217;s death a campaign issue in the presidential race.
He speculated that they will &#8220;turn this evolving tragedy of this young man into fodder to say&#8230; if you don&#8217;t re-elect Obama then you will have unbridled events or circumstances like this happening in the streets to young men wearing hoodies.&#8221;  *(RELATED: Herman Cain criticizes &#8216;swirling rhetoric&#8217; after Martin shooting)*
He also criticized President Obama for his &#8220;nebulous statement&#8221; responding to Martin&#8217;s death that &#8220;if I had a son, he&#8217;d look like Trayvon.&#8221;
&#8220;What does that mean?&#8221; Bryant asked. &#8220;What was the purpose in that?&#8221;


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> All the Martin apologists are still missing the point, if he'd answered the Neighbourhood Watch guys questions without freaking out and trying to give a beat down he'd still be alive. "I'm heading up to my Dads from the store" could've saved his life. Instead "No_Limits_Nigga" (his twitter name) wanted to get more rep for beating another guy (he'd beaten up a bus driver only weeks before). He's also seen on Facebook with his friends saying "Get a phone, we need plant".
> 
> But Treyvon was a TOTALLY innocent kid, yeah fucking right... Not that he deserved to die, but if a 6' 3'' 17 year old had me on the ground, I'd use whatever force I had available to end said assault.
> 
> Lets face it, Treyvon fancied himself a tough guy pot dealer with a grill and gang member friends (also seen on Facebook).


Who made this guy the Captain of the Neighborhood Watch ??? What type of training did he receive to do this???? Who gave him the right to demand that anyone answer his questions???? Why did Zimmerman get out the car after he was told not to follow. Martin had just as much right to walk around as Zimmerman.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> If you mean by posting on this site, thats funny. If that is what you meant i believe you're right.


<ot> Not just this site. I believe NSA and similar organizations have, by now, the tech to monitor the entire 'net and all cell phone calls. "The right to privacy" may have become a polite, old-fashioned fiction.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> <ot> Not just this site. I believe NSA and similar organizations have, by now, the tech to monitor the entire 'net and all cell phone calls. "The right to privacy" may have become a polite, old-fashioned fiction.


Yeah i agree there is actually mounds of documents on how they moniter everything, even the cia head came out and said they can spy on you through modern appliances. Like fridges and washers and dryers.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I dont understand why it seems engrained in americans. I mean we have a black president for christ sake, cant we put the race thing to rest? its old and out dated.


This is exactly why its so sinister. People dont want to talk about it anymore. Its old when it doesnt affect you. Ill call it old when half the posts in this forum disappear. Stupid pictures, taunting, Abner Louima, Amadou Diallo. Just because we have a black president doesnt mean there arent people spitting on black congressmen and calling them niggers.

Im sorry if the truly innocent are tired of hearing this shit it does get annoying but to silence discussion by pretending its been fixed is dangerous to everyone. 

Al Sharpton is a douchebag race hustler (Tawana Brawley); hate him, not Trayvon.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Who made this guy the Captain of the Neighborhood Watch ??? What type of training did he receive to do this???? Who gave him the right to demand that anyone answer his questions???? Why did Zimmerman get out the car after he was told not to follow. Martin had just as much right to walk around as Zimmerman.


Yes however as a stranger in a private gated community, you can probably expect to be asked questions, regardless of what "skin you're in". Had he said "I'm heading up to my Dads place" he would've been let go on his way as an innocent, free person. 

However a fight occurred. I tried to use character to fill in the blanks precluding real factual evidence. If you disagree that's cool, that's what the site is here for. But the presumption that a bloodthirsty cop-wannabe gunned down an "innocent fresh faced teen" is somewhat preposterous given the facts ignored by the same media. Look at the picture of Martin they use, then go read his Facebook/Twitter and look at the actual pictures (gang signs and all) and then try reimagine what MAY have happened. 

Its all speculation at this point anyways, so mines just as accurate as yours for now


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I agree, but American society is so fractionalized, it's truely bizarre to behold from the outside. People genuinely HATE each other purely by the colour of their skin, without ever knowing the person. It's an alien concept to most of the world, especially in a 1st world country.


We have an industry that caters to racial animosities and stokes the resentments as often as possible. On the other hand, you Euros are no strangers to racial animosities: remember the riots in Paris a few years ago? The integration of all the Muslim immigrants to various Euro countries is not working out nearly as well as it has in America. So, don't get too inflated with a sense of self-satisfaction.

Just because friendly conversation is hard to recognize when written, let me point out that this post is not mean spirited.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> This is exactly why its so sinister. People dont want to talk about it anymore. Its old when it doesnt affect you. Ill call it old when half the posts in this forum disappear. Stupid pictures, taunting, Abner Louima, Amadou Diallo. Just because we have a black president doesnt mean there arent people spitting on black congressmen and calling them niggers.
> 
> Im sorry if the truly innocent are tired of hearing this shit it does get annoying but to silence discussion by pretending its been fixed is dangerous to everyone.
> 
> Al Sharpton is a douchebag race hustler (Tawana Brawley); hate him, not Trayvon.


The rate of black on black killing's far exceed any racial killing's, lets address that if we're going to address anything.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> We have an industry that caters to racial animosities and stokes the resentments as often as possible. On the other hand, you Euros are no strangers to racial animosities: remember the riots in Paris a few years ago? The integration of all the Muslim immigrants to various Euro countries is not working out nearly as well as it has in America. So, don't get too inflated with a sense of self-satisfaction.
> 
> Just because friendly conversation is hard to recognize when written, let me point out that this post is not mean spirited.


Ok admittedly France has some racial problems, but that is related to their extensive colonialism, a problem few European countries (there is 27 of us) have had.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Who made this guy the Captain of the Neighborhood Watch ??? What type of training did he receive to do this???? Who gave him the right to demand that anyone answer his questions???? Why did Zimmerman get out the car after he was told not to follow. Martin had just as much right to walk around as Zimmerman.


I brought this point up several times in this thread and just gets ignored. Zimmerman had no affiliation with any neighborhood watch nor was he trained in the neighborhood watch program. If he had been trained he wouldn't have had a gun and wouldn't have pursued him. Travyon would still be alive. Zimmerman acted on his own as a vigilante. There is absolutely no basis for self-defense in this case. The Sanford Police fucked up like they usually do and it blew up in their faces. Zimmerman should have been arrested. He should have had a background check and there should have been evidence gathered. None of that happened. Instead they drug tested and did a background check on the child he killed. Both of which came up clean. Zimmerman, on the other hand, has a history of violence including assaulting an officer as well as a history 911 calls (over 50) with most of them being about suspicious black males. This was not self-defense.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Yes however as a stranger in a private gated community, you can probably expect to be asked questions, regardless of what "skin you're in". Had he said "I'm heading up to my Dads place" he would've been let go on his way as an innocent, free person.
> 
> However a fight occurred. I tried to use character to fill in the blanks precluding real factual evidence. If you disagree that's cool, that's what the site is here for. But the presumption that a bloodthirsty cop-wannabe gunned down an "innocent fresh faced teen" is somewhat preposterous given the facts ignored by the same media. Look at the picture of Martin they use, then go read his Facebook/Twitter and look at the actual pictures (gang signs and all) and then try reimagine what MAY have happened.
> 
> Its all speculation at this point anyways, so mines just as accurate as yours for now


**** post has no relevance anymore... The above /\ referenced picture was a fake.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

wow, it got ugly in here overnight.

clearly, trayvon brought this one on himself by looking so damn thuggish. i mean, his twitter handle was "no limits nigga", and zimmerman had to have known that!

zimmerman was a saint, doing what was right by mowing down this kid for having the audacity to be so gangster-y in his nice, quiet little neighborhood. it was a necessary right, as some have said.

and no, race had nothing to do with all this. clearly zimmerman was cursing a series of brooms, or spoons. 

we need more zimmermans in this world to take out the scum.

trayvon had no right to feel threatened by a man nearly twice his size following him by vehicle and then on foot. that is no reason to defend yourself. 

i really like how zimmerman was so close to trayvon and had no possible way to escape this nigger thug, yet was able to shoot him without getting a single drop of blood on himself. nifty!

i have been "healed" by the mini-zimmermans on this thread. clearly i was not seeing this right at all.


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Ok admittedly France has some racial problems, but that is related to their extensive colonialism, a problem few European countries (there is 27 of us) have had.


Not counting some of the Balkan Peninsula as apart of Europe!!!! Racist. (thought I'd hop on this band wagon too, probably just a typo, but I'm pretty sure there are 47 countries in Europe.)


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> Not counting some of the Balkan Peninsula as apart of Europe!!!! Racist. (thought I'd hop on this band wagon too, probably just a typo, but I'm pretty sure there are 47 countries in Europe.)


Nah, not really. There's 27 EU states. 

Ok I'll admit we havnt got it perfect over here, but Iv never seen a militant race group put a bounty on someone's head...That's a US thing.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, it got ugly in here overnight.
> 
> clearly, trayvon brought this one on himself by looking so damn thuggish. i mean, his twitter handle was "no limits nigga", and zimmerman had to have known that!
> 
> ...


Dude, Trayvon was bigger than Zimmerman. This is a fact.


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 26, 2012)

There are 27 in the EU, I was wrong before, there are 44 sovereign states.

Edit: 50 if you're counting Kazakhstan, Monaco, the Vatican, and other "not really countries, or not really in Europe"


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Dude, Trayvon was bigger than Zimmerman. This is a fact.


According to UB, Zimmerman was a guy who was 12' tall and 300#....


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Dude, Trayvon was bigger than Zimmerman. This is a fact.


True story, martin was a brute man.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I brought this point up several times in this thread and just gets ignored. * Zimmerman had no affiliation with any neighborhood watch nor was he trained in the neighborhood watch program.* If he had been trained he wouldn't have had a gun and wouldn't have pursued him. Travyon would still be alive. Zimmerman acted on his own as a vigilante. There is absolutely no basis for self-defense in this case. The Sanford Police fucked up like they usually do and it blew up in their faces. Zimmerman should have been arrested. He should have had a background check and there should have been evidence gathered.* None of that happened. Instead they drug tested and did a background check on the child he killed. Both of which came up clean.* Zimmerman, on the other hand, has a history of violence including assaulting an officer as well as a history 911 calls (over 50) with most of them being about suspicious black males. *This was not self-defense.*


OK. I will respond. Where do you get the info that Zimmer was not part of the local neighborhood watch? It is reported in news accounts that he was.

You say Trayvon came up clean on the drug tests. The news is reporting today that he was suspended from school for having a bag of weed. If that is true, then it seems likely that Trayvon would test positive for cannabis. What are you basing your assertion on?

According to my reading of the SYG law, it sure looks like Zimmer is shielded from prosecution.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Who made this guy the Captain of the Neighborhood Watch ??? What type of training did he receive to do this???? Who gave him the right to demand that anyone answer his questions???? Why did Zimmerman get out the car after he was told not to follow. Martin had just as much right to walk around as Zimmerman.





Carne Seca said:


> I brought this point up several times in this thread and just gets ignored. Zimmerman had no affiliation with any neighborhood watch nor was he trained in the neighborhood watch program. If he had been trained he wouldn't have had a gun and wouldn't have pursued him. Travyon would still be alive. Zimmerman acted on his own as a vigilante. There is absolutely no basis for self-defense in this case. The Sanford Police fucked up like they usually do and it blew up in their faces. Zimmerman should have been arrested. He should have had a background check and there should have been evidence gathered. None of that happened. Instead they drug tested and did a background check on the child he killed. Both of which came up clean. Zimmerman, on the other hand, has a history of violence including assaulting an officer as well as a history 911 calls (over 50) with most of them being about suspicious black males. This was not self-defense.


Actually if you would quit jumping to conclusions you would find out zimmerman complete neighborhood watch class.He wasn't a "self-proclaimed" watch captain he was voted in by the Home owners association.The Neighborhood watch did have affilaition with his local PD infact they had monthly meetings with police.Zimmerman does not have a criminal record.He has never been convicted of a crime.As far as him having a gun, he was not on patrol that night.He spotted skittles when he was on a personal errand.Also note that 1 of the 911 callers when asked if she heard or seen anything else suspicious she said "I heard some people talking outside and i thought thats weird why would anyone be outside its pouring rain." The same reason zimmerman said when asked about the suspicious activity.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> There are 27 in the EU, I was wrong before, there are 44 sovereign states.
> 
> Edit: 50 if you're counting Kazakhstan, Monaco, the Vatican, and other "not really countries, or not really in Europe"


They don't count unless they join the Federal EU SuperState, but that's for a different time


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Nah, not really. There's 27 EU states.
> 
> Ok I'll admit we havnt got it perfect over here, *but Iv never seen a militant race group put a bounty on someone's head...That's a US thing.*


What can I say, we're innovators !


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Dude, Trayvon was bigger than Zimmerman. This is a fact.


no, he wasn't.

taller? sure. bigger? nope.

like i said though, it doesn't matter. mr. no-limits-nigga brought this on himself, you convinced me. damn kid should not be thugging around. killing him was a necessary right, and doing it without getting a drop of blood on yourself is patently bad ass.

props to zimmerman for making the world a better place.


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 26, 2012)

> *They don't count unless they join the Federal EU SuperState, but that's for a different time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I have no idea what that is... touche.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, it got ugly in here overnight.
> 
> clearly, trayvon brought this one on himself by looking so damn thuggish. i mean, his twitter handle was "no limits nigga", and zimmerman had to have known that!
> 
> ...


Admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery .


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> True story, martin was a brute man.


yep, he was just asking to be killed.

zimmerman, by provoking the situation and then killing him, was doing a necessary right. 

after all, imagine how bad a world this place would be if martin simply went home and ate his skittles.

that thought disgusts me. i'm so glad zimmerman took out this brute thug.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The news is reporting today that he was suspended from school for having a bag of weed.


off with his head!


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, he wasn't.
> 
> taller? sure. bigger? nope.
> 
> ...


Stop being such a drama-queen, nobody is saying he deserved to die or that the right decisions were made, we're trying to logically and unbiasedly make educated guesses as to what occurred that night. 

Stop getting so butt-hurt, you're acting like a noob, what have you got against Hispanic people anyways?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, he was just asking to be killed.
> 
> zimmerman, by provoking the situation and then killing him, was doing a necessary right.
> 
> ...


I know especially when pounding in zimm for his No Limitz Nigga attitude, and was beating a bus driver up weeks earlier. Thug Life!
Zimm simply approached and then got violently beaten, martin was shot so zimm could protect his own demise.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

If having a bag of weed makes you a hardcore criminal gangster..then damn I'm gangster as fuck and need to be locked away


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I know especially when pounding in zimm for his No Limitz Nigga attitude, and was beating a bus driver up weeks earlier. Thug Life!
> Zimm simply approached and then got violently beaten, martin was shot so zimm could protect his own demise.


after he was told not to approach and not to follow..thats whats going to get Mr.Zimmerman in jail


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> after he was told not to approach and not to follow..thats whats going to get Mr.Zimmerman in jail


What law did he break?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

Update.
With a single punch, Trayvon Martin decked the Neighborhood Watch volunteer who eventually shot and killed the unarmed 17-year-old, then Trayvon climbed on top of George Zimmerman and slammed his head into the sidewalk several times, leaving him bloody and battered, authorities have revealed to the Orlando Sentinel.
That is the account Zimmerman gave police, and much of it has been corroborated by witnesses, authorities say.
Zimmerman has not spoken publicly about what happened, but that night, Feb. 26, and in later meetings he described and re-enacted for police what he says happened.
In his version of events, he had turned around and was walking back to his SUV when Trayvon approached him from behind, the two exchanged words then Trayvon punched him in the nose, sending him to the ground, and began beating him.
Zimmerman told police he shot the teenager in self-defense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> After repeated claims that I and NLSX are racists and that "we started all the talk of race" in this thread I decided to tediously go back and scan the thread from the beginning to see where it really started.
> 
> First real reference to "race" as an issue in this thread, posted on page 11 of the thread. *The honors go to LondonFog.
> *


asking if he said a racial epithet is clarifying the facts of the case, not bringing race into this in an ugly way.



desert dude said:


> By page 13, Unclebuck has picked up on the coon meme. Still no reference to race by either of UB's usual suspects, desert dude and NLSX


again, just stating a fact of the case. not bringing race into this in an ugly way



desert dude said:


> UB again with the race angle on page 13 by UB. desert dude and NLSX have still not taken that bait.


again, mentioning the fact that zimemrman said "fucking coons" is not race baiting, it is simply stating a fact of the case.



desert dude said:


> Judgment call on my part, but Mixedmelody seems to be bringing the racial angle into question on page 14. Still no reference to the noted racists, desert dude and NLSX...


how dare mixedmelody mention that the officers identified everyone by race. so ugly. not really, you're just grasping at straws.



desert dude said:


> Page 14... Unclebuck is working up his racial animosity...
> 
> Still no reference to race by desert dude or NLSX...


all i did was state that we know he said fucking coons, which would make this a hate crime. no race baiting, just reporting of the facts.



desert dude said:


> Page 17... Canna Sylvan getting obviously annoyed at the suggestions of a racial angle.
> 
> Still no racist comments from the obvious racists, desert dude and NXSL... Maybe it is time to revoke their KKK cards?


canna is correcting mixedmelody on the race of zimmerman, no baiting, just clarification of facts.



desert dude said:


> Page 17...
> 
> NLXS finally takes the bait...


NLXSK did not take any bait, none existed.

he does a race bait by stating that "because the victim is black, it must be a hate crime now, and it's dubya's fault"

up until that point we were engaged in mundane discussion of the facts of the case. NLXSK comes in there and introduces races in an ugly way.

you don't seem to get the difference between discussing the facts and taunting.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> after he was told not to approach and not to follow..thats whats going to get Mr.Zimmerman in jail


He wasnt TOLD not to, the Cop said "we don't need you to do that". He's still a free citizen, he can approach whom-ever the fuck he wants.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

What an innocent child.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> The rate of black on black killing's far exceed any racial killing's, lets address that if we're going to address anything.


What so its ok to kill black people because they kill each other more? WTF? 

you dont want to enter that discussion unless you know youre history. Every post Ive backed up with examples from my life and others. Read up before you step in the ring.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Actually if you would quit jumping to conclusions you would find out zimmerman complete neighborhood watch class..


if this is the case then why did he not follow the rules of the Neighborhood watch program ???


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I know especially when pounding in zimm for his No Limitz Nigga attitude, and was beating a bus driver up weeks earlier. Thug Life!
> Zimm simply approached and then got violently beaten, martin was shot so zimm could protect his own demise.


yep, this all boils down to some thug having a bad attitude. zimmerman was acting perfectly reasonable because all black people are inherently suspicious.

zimmerman did no pursuing of martin by car and then on foot, he simply approached him without first following him a ways.

zimmerman was catching such a heavy beating that the cops did not even need to collect any evidence of said beating.

that trayvon martin was killed instead of going home to eat his bag of skittles was a "necessary right". one less thug walking the streets.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

Just gimme a quick clarification...Is a private, gated neighbourhood not considered "private property" in the States?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> What so its ok to kill black people because they kill each other more? WTF?
> 
> you dont want to enter that discussion unless you know youre history. Every post Ive backed up with examples from my life and others. Read up before you step in the ring.


You totally ignored my statement and tried to side step it with stupidity.
My point was black on black killings far exceed racial killings. That is apparently far more a problem than people dying from racial tension.
Read it slowly this time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Update.
> With a single punch, Trayvon Martin decked the Neighborhood Watch volunteer who eventually shot and killed the unarmed 17-year-old, then Trayvon climbed on top of George Zimmerman and slammed his head into the sidewalk several times, leaving him bloody and battered, authorities have revealed to the Orlando Sentinel.
> That is the account Zimmerman gave police, and much of it has been corroborated by witnesses, authorities say.
> Zimmerman has not spoken publicly about what happened, but that night, Feb. 26, and in later meetings he described and re-enacted for police what he says happened.
> ...


all while not getting a single drop of blood on himself! impressive.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Spin UB SPIN!!!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> What law did he break?


he was told not to follow Martin. He followed anyway and killed the guy. Manslaughter will most likely be the charge that fits him. You can't claim self-defense when you are the aggressor.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> he was told not to follow Martin. He followed anyway and killed the guy. Manslaughter will most likely be the charge that fits him. You can't claim self-defense when you are the aggressor.


At what point did he break the law? please just answer the question.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> he was told not to follow Martin. He followed anyway and killed the guy. Manslaughter will most likely be the charge that fits him. You can't claim self-defense when you are the aggressor.


The point is approaching someone and speaking to them is not considered "agressing".

EDIT: 

Eg. "Excuse me, do you have a lighter?"...BANG!
"Excuse me, do you know what time it is?"...BANG!
Et al...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> all while not getting a single drop of blood on himself! impressive.


Were you one of the investigating officers? Were you giving one of said officers a blowjob while he discussed the case?

How the hell do you know what forensic evidence was found?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> all while not getting a single drop of blood on himself! impressive.


Broken nose, bashed in skull, eye witnesses, only harm done to martin was the shots them selves, yea, i think the cops have what they need to keep zimm from wrongfully getting charged with any crime.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> You totally ignored my statement and tried to side step it with stupidity.
> My point was black on black killings far exceed racial killings. That is apparently far more a problem than people dying from racial tension.
> Read it slowly this time.


If we talking about my lifetime I would beg to differ


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Spin UB SPIN!!!


you guys have helped me to see the light.

like tryingtogrow said, what happened was a "necessary right". 

sure, zimmerman could have simply stood his ground, but then we'd have to deal with some no-limits-nigga (as harrekin is so kind to point out) eating his skittles, and that would be a tragedy.

i'm glad zimmerman chose to pursue this oversized thug and off him, it was a "necessary right".

thank you for being patient with me and converting me.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Broken nose, bashed in skull, eye witnesses, only harm done to martin was the shots them selves, yea, i think the cops have what they need to keep zimm from wrongfully getting charged with any crime.


broken nose, but no picture was taken...care to explain why ???


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Broken nose, bashed in skull, eye witnesses, only harm done to martin was the shots them selves, yea, i think the cops have what they need to keep zimm from wrongfully getting charged with any crime.


it's a good thing the cops collected so much evidence of this!

i'm sure they have pictures galore! probably kept the grass stained shirt, just to cover their asses.

with so much evidence, they are bound to prove that this was a "necessary right".


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you guys have helped me to see the light.
> 
> like tryingtogrow said, what happened was a "necessary right".
> 
> ...


Bullshit spin totally ignoring the facts of the case at hand.

Either you're trolling hard or you're just disappointing today...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> The point is approaching someone and speaking to them is not considered "agressing".


*aggressing

and no, following someone first by car and then by foot is certainly not incompatible with standing your ground, he was clearly standing his ground in a swift forward trajectory, as cannabineer was so kind to point out.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> asking if he said a racial epithet is clarifying the facts of the case, not bringing race into this in an ugly way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no hope for you, UB. Biting my tongue, trying to keep to my internal promise of not taunting you. As I said in the last of the series of posts, "Readers, you decide".


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> broken nose, but no picture was taken...care to explain why ???


One being taken vs one being released while the investigation still continues is a different story.
Im sure photos will be shown, give it time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> broken nose, but no picture was taken...care to explain why ???


they don't need to collect physical evidence, silly. trayvon was a thug and taking him out was a necessary right, anyone who does not see it this way is a racist.

are you a racist?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Just gimme a quick clarification...Is a private, gated neighbourhood not considered "private property" in the States?


did Zimmerman own the property ?????Nope


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Bullshit spin totally ignoring the facts of the case at hand.
> 
> Either you're trolling hard or you're just disappointing today...


that's not spin, i have just decided that you guys are right, that trayvon was asking to be killed by dressing like he did and acting like he did in private.

like tryingtogrow said, what happened that night was a "necessary right", because after all, if zimmerman had simply stood his ground, we'd have a nigger eating skittles. dear god, not in my america!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> One being taken vs one being released while the investigation still continues is a different story.
> Im sure photos will be shown, give it time.


and if no pictures surface what would you say then


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> There is no hope for you, UB. Biting my tongue, trying to keep to my internal promise of not taunting you. As I said in the last of the series of posts, "Readers, you decide".


i'm pretty sure no one will care, but it's clear as day we were simply discussing facts of the case before NLXSK came in there with a nice race bait.

classy!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and if no pictures surface what would you say then


Then we would have to ask why the hell didnt the police take pictures?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and if no pictures surface what would you say then


who needs pictures?

what happened that night was a "necessary right", little thug deserved to die. it was necessary, and it was right.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Just gimme a quick clarification...Is a private, gated neighbourhood not considered "private property" in the States?


i am not certain on this, but I believe it is private property.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Then we would have to ask why the hell didnt the police take pictures?


is it possible they were involved in a cover up?

oh no, that never happens. certainly not in sanford.

in fact, i'm sure if you look into it, the sanford police have never covered up any racial crimes, ever (wink wink).

evidence? we don't need no evidence. this no-limits-nigga was a thug who deserved to die.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> who needs pictures?
> 
> what happened that night was a "necessary right", little thug deserved to die. it was necessary, and it was right.


Curb stomping someone because they followed and approached you, constitutes being shot and killed any day in my book and the law.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Then we would have to ask why the hell didnt the police take pictures?


OK you remember you said this...I think you in for a shocker


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Curb stomping someone because they followed and approached you, constitutes being shot and killed any day in my book and the law.


curb stomping?

why, that type of thing would leave quite the mark!

can i see your evidence to prove this curb stomping?

what's that? you have zero evidence of siad curb stomping yet talk about it as if it were fact anyway?

holy fluoride, batman!


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> i am not certain on this, but I believe it is private property.


The police sent a memo to the community members that said if they had problems with the media to call them.Unless your invited in its considered trespassing.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> i am not certain on this, but I believe it is private property.


Well then as a part owner of said private property would Zimmerman not have had the right to approach Martin and ask him what he was doing? It is basic property rights.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> is it possible they were involved in a cover up?
> 
> oh no, that never happens. certainly not in sanford.
> 
> ...


Are you a conspiracy theorist now buck?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Broken nose, bashed in skull, eye witnesses, only harm done to martin was the shots them selves, yea, i think the cops have what they need to keep zimm from wrongfully getting charged with any crime.


 And of course you're going to post up the medical report verifying all the above aren't you. I mean a " bashed in skull" GOLLY that's pretty serious , when do you think the Drs will allow Zimmerman out of bed?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> curb stomping?
> 
> why, that type of thing would leave quite the mark!
> 
> ...


I posted it just posts ago. you blind?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And of course you're going to post up the medical report verifying all the above aren't you. I mean a " bashed in skull" GOLLY that's pretty serious , when do you think the Drs will allow Zimmerman out of bed?


Medical records will come forward, its no big mystery, thats why zimm is free.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Well then as a part owner of said private property would Zimmerman not have had the right to approach Martin and ask him what he was doing? It is basic property rights.


Zimmerman was living with parents..He didn't own shit


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I posted it just posts ago. you blind?


oh, yes. i forgot. zimmerman said so, so that's how it had to have happened.

if i were facing murder charges, i wouldn't say anything different.

maybe we can ask trayvon what happened? no? oh, that's right.

i'm sure the police noted zimmerman's blood on trayvon's hands in the police report with pictures and everything.

what's that? no noting of any blood on trayvon's hands? 

holy fluoride, batman!


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

http://gma.yahoo.com/trayvon-martin-shooter-told-cops-teenager-went-gun-030349812--abc-news.html

Martin's girlfriend had said in a recording obtained exclusively by ABC News that she heard Martin ask Zimmerman "why are your following me, and then the man asked, what are you doing around here." She then heard a scuffle break out and the line went dead.

Again No ID from Zimmerman just a stalking meathead with a gun.

ABC News has also learned that Martin was staying in Sanford at the time because he'd been suspended from Krop High School in Miami after school officials found him with a baggy that they suspected contained marijuana. He was staying at his father's fiance's house in Sanford.
Family spokesperson Ryan Julison confirmed to ABC News that Martin was suspended for an "empty baggy that had contained pot."

Could have been any of us.

While in life Trayvon Martin was barely 17, when it comes to justifiable homicide his size -- about 6-foot-3 and 150 pounds -- makes him an adult in death.
Zimmerman, 28, is 5-foot-9 and weighs well over 200 pounds.

How was Trayvon twice his size? Again these are the kids I see walking home everyday. I dont suspect them of anything. I dont follow them in the dark in an unmarked car and come out with a gun to ask them "What are you doing here?" because I dont assume they dont have the right to be wherever they are just because of the way they look. Even in his CURRENT facebook page Trayvon is a stringbean.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, yes. i forgot. zimmerman said so, so that's how it had to have happened.
> 
> if i were facing murder charges, i wouldn't say anything different.
> 
> ...


The report just hasn't been publicly released. Why do you think he is free right now? 
Cant wait till the ball drops and you're left standing their with your dick in your hand, hopeless. 
Quit conveniently ignoring the eye witness accounts lining up with zimm on all angles.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

a black person in a hoodie just passed by my house!

hold on guys, i'm gonna follow him. he looks suspicious.

gonna get my gun first.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimmerman was living with parents..He didn't own shit


If it was his family home he still has property rights, inheritance rights, etc? Think again, slowly.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Well then as a part owner of said private property would Zimmerman not have had the right to approach Martin and ask him what he was doing? It is basic property rights.


Yes, I would agree that Zimmer had a right to approach and ask questions, even for that matter if it were public property. I don't think it was a very smart thing to do given the circumstances, but it does not constitute assault to ask somebody a question.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Medical records will come forward, its no big mystery, thats why zimm is free.


Zimm is free because the Sandford police did not do their job...One of the reason the Chief stepped down..If the job was done correctly there is no need for anyone to step down.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> The report just hasn't been publicly released. Why do you think he is free right now?
> Cant wait till the ball drops and you're left standing their with your dick in your hand, hopeless.
> Quit conveniently ignoring the eye witness accounts lining up with zimm on all angles.


you mean the one single, incomplete account from an anonymous guy who didn't see what was happening immediately before the gunshot?

LULZ.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> a black person in a hoodie just passed by my house!
> 
> hold on guys, i'm gonna follow him. he looks suspicious.
> 
> gonna get my gun first.


If he assaults you, shoot him in the head. You're allowed to, local sheriff said so.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you mean the one single, incomplete account from an anonymous guy who didn't see what was happening immediately before the gunshot?
> 
> LULZ.


There is more than one witness.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimm is free because the Sandford police did not do their job...One of the reason the Chief stepped down..If the job was done correctly there is no need for anyone to step down.


he stepped down to appease liberal racists like you.

what happened that night was a necessary right, i mean, do you really want this kid getting high and eating skittles?

the police did everything right, including making sure to take take photos of trayvon's blood stained hands after he administered the guy who was bigger than him the beating of his lifetime!

i mean, broken nose and bashed skull! the guy is probably still in a hospital bed recovering!


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Yes, I would agree that Zimmer had a right to approach and ask questions, even for that matter if it were public property. I don't think it was a very smart thing to do given the circumstances, but it does not constitute assault to ask somebody a question.


Infact does it not stand to reason (like or dislike it) that technically speaking, considering it was private property, that Zimmerman was following his property rights by using a firearm to defend himself from attack on his property?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> If he assaults you, shoot him in the head. You're allowed to, local sheriff said so.


i'm triling him in my car right now. the 911 dispatch said i don't need to follow him, but i'm staying in pursuit.

these assholes always get away. fucking coons!


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

Another eye witness:

"In addition, an eyewitness, 13-year-old Austin Brown, told police he saw a man fitting Zimmerman's description lying on the grass moaning and crying for help just seconds before he heard the gunshot that killed Martin."

http://gma.yahoo.com/trayvon-martin-shooter-told-cops-teenager-went-gun-030349812--abc-news.html


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimm is free because the Sandford police did not do their job...One of the reason the Chief stepped down..If the job was done correctly there is no need for anyone to step down.


Maybe he stepped down cause all the crazy racist blacks. He is simply doing his job by not having charges on zimm, then an angry black whitey hating mob established by media propaganda comes storming, yea i think id step sown too.
That couldnt at all be related though could it?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Trayvon was staying with his dad affording him the same retarded rights as Zimmerman.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> If it was his family home he still has property rights, inheritance rights, etc? Think again, slowly.


you do realize inheritance rights apply AFTER someone passes leaving you property...now you think about it SLOWLY


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> There is more than one witness.


correct, like the lady who saw zimmerman straddling martin seconds after the gunshot and right after zimmerman was curb stomped, his skull bashed, and his nose broken.

that fat ass zimmerman moves quick!

i mean, if i was just administered a life threatening beating from someone much smaller than me, i bet i'd be able to straddle him just mere seconds after.

and i'm even more sure that the police would not try to "correct" my version of the events.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Infact does it not stand to reason (like or dislike it) that technically speaking, considering it was private property, that Zimmerman was following his property rights by using a firearm to defend himself from attack on his property?


According to the law Zimmer was within his rights whether the property was private or public.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Maybe he stepped down cause all the crazy racist blacks. He is simply doing his job by not having charges on zimm, then an angry black whitey hating mob established by media propaganda comes storming, yea i think id step sown too.
> That couldnt at all be related though could it?


I'm starting to see you for what you really are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Another eye witness:
> 
> "In addition, an eyewitness, 13-year-old Austin Brown, told police he saw a man fitting Zimmerman's description lying on the grass moaning and crying for help just seconds before he heard the gunshot that killed Martin."
> 
> http://gma.yahoo.com/trayvon-martin-shooter-told-cops-teenager-went-gun-030349812--abc-news.html


ya mean, the kid who says he thinks it was martin screaming for help?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm triling him in my car right now. the 911 dispatch said i don't need to follow him, but i'm staying in pursuit.
> 
> these assholes always get away. fucking coons!


Ask him what he is doing, then if he turns around and starts assaulting you then shoot him, the 911 operator didnt just give you a lawful demand, you can ask him what he is doing, if he starts assaulting shoot and kill, you're protected by law.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I'm starting to see you for what you really are.


that's because you're racist!

do you really want a stoner to eat skittles?

what happened that night was a necessary right.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Ask him what he is doing, then if he turns around and starts assaulting you then shoot him, the 911 operator didnt just give you a lawful demand, you can ask him what he is doing, if he starts assaulting shoot and kill, you're protected by law.


he looks like he's on drugs or something!

i'm going to keep trailing him in my car. if i have to get out on foot, shit is gonna hit the fan!

fucking coons!


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> you do realize inheritance rights apply AFTER someone passes leaving you property...now you think about it SLOWLY


By mentioning inheritance rights I was mentioning that a child has legal rights relating to their parents house, the same as the parents. By your logic a 15 year old child has no right to engage a burgler in their parents home.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he stepped down to appease liberal racists like you.
> 
> what happened that night was a necessary right, i mean, do you really want this kid getting high and eating skittles?
> 
> ...


The guy was only on the job for 8 months, because the last Chief was let go do to another cover-up with his son


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I'm starting to see you for what you really are.


A realist?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Maybe he stepped down cause all the crazy racist blacks. He is simply doing his job by not having charges on zimm, then an angry black whitey hating mob established by media propaganda comes storming, yea i think id step sown too.
> That couldnt at all be related though could it?


and it comes out.

Black people and all who have had a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong history of being enslaved, raped, lynched, hosed, spit on, disenfranchised, experimented on, lied to, and continue to encounter hostility and at the very least false assumptions of their character have a fucking duty to be angry. 

You keep arguing that this is all in the past yet we see something like this every month. People better be angry or assholes like you will make it go back to the way it used to be from sheer apathy.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Visiting and living at a place are to different things.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

I have to admit it is entertaining to watch RIU's uber-liberals, (with their big, sensitive hearts) get their asses handed to them in this thread


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

he was living their for the week until he was shot so not much living youre right.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> and it comes out.
> 
> Black people and all who have had a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong history of being enslaved, raped, lynched, hosed, spit on, disenfranchised, experimented on, lied to, and continue to encounter hostility and at the very least false assumptions of their character have a fucking duty to be angry.
> 
> You keep arguing that this is all in the past yet we see something like this every month. People better be angry or assholes like you will make it go back to the way it used to be from sheer apathy.


And what comes out?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> and it comes out.
> 
> Black people and all who have had a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong history of being enslaved, raped, lynched, hosed, spit on, disenfranchised, experimented on, lied to, and continue to encounter hostility and at the very least false assumptions of their character have a fucking duty to be angry.
> 
> You keep arguing that this is all in the past yet we see something like this every month. People better be angry or assholes like you will make it go back to the way it used to be from sheer apathy.



Cause this only happened to blacks.No other rave in this world has every been oppressed boo fucking hoo


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> The guy was only on the job for 8 months, because the last Chief was let go do to another cover-up with his son


that chief probably had to step down because racists like you get in the way of realists like tryingtogrow, who hs taught me that the tragedy of that night was a "necessary right".

i mean, if zimmerman had done nothing in the face of evil, THE KID WOULD HAVE CONSUMED SKITTLES. _*SKITTLES*_. do you really want that on you?

by tracking him down for no reason whatsoever, zimmerman caused a "necessary right" to occur.

now racists like you are questioning the police?

get out of town!


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> after he was told not to approach and not to follow


That never happened in reality, I know you are trying to say that the dispatcher said that in so many words but the dispatcher isn'ty the maker of the rules. If the dispatcher told you to stick a knife in your eye, would you do it?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> By mentioning inheritance rights I was mentioning that a child has legal rights relating to their parents house, the same as the parents. By your logic a 15 year old child has no right to engage a burgler in their parents home.


no you foolishly mention inheritance rights to defend Zimmerman, whos father is very much alive. Meaning he don't own shit... and now you are stupidly try to compare a burgler actually breaking into a home with this case.. Martin was doing nothing of the sort...


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I have to admit it is entertaining to watch RIU's uber-liberals, (with their big, sensitive hearts) get their asses handed to them in this thread


Whats fucking liberal about this position? I would definitely shoot someone if they were trying to knock my door down. Not because they were walking and looked different. New York would be fucking empty if we lived like Zimmerman.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> and it comes out.
> 
> Black people and all who have had a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong history of being enslaved, raped, lynched, hosed, spit on, disenfranchised, experimented on, lied to, and continue to encounter hostility and at the very least false assumptions of their character have a fucking duty to be angry.
> 
> You keep arguing that this is all in the past yet we see something like this every month. People better be angry or assholes like you will make it go back to the way it used to be from sheer apathy.


You're severely miss educated if you think blacks were the only enslaved.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Visiting and living at a place are to different things.


Actually, the news accounts I have read say the home that Trayvon was visiting belonged to Trayvon's father's fiance.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I have to admit it is entertaining to watch RIU's uber-liberals, (with their big, sensitive hearts) get their asses handed to them in this thread


yeah, you guys are really handing it to us.

i mean, the myriad of evidence we have is astonishing. according to you guys, trayvon curb stomped this guy who had nearly 100 pounds on him and bashed his skull and broke his nose, and we know it's true because zimmerman's blood is all over trayvon's hands, and we have the photos to prove it!

those photos were taken by the police force, who did such a great job that no one had to step down. and they have absolutely no history of previous embarrassing racial incidents like this one.

man, did anyone see those photos of zimmerman all bashed o hell by this kid? damning.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Whats fucking liberal about this position? I would definitely shoot someone if they were trying to knock my door down. Not because they were walking and looked different. New York would be fucking empty if we lived like Zimmerman.


But you would beat someones ass if they approached you and tried to speak with you.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> That never happened in reality, I know you are trying to say that the dispatcher said that in so many words but the dispatcher isn'ty the maker of the rules. If the dispatcher told you to stick a knife in your eye, would you do it?


I guess you want to be stupid today... Please try to debate with some common-sense


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Cause this only happened to blacks.No other rave in this world has every been oppressed boo fucking hoo


Exactly


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> You're severely miss educated if you think blacks were the only enslaved.


remember when i asked you what racism you had to deal with in your life?

remember what you told me?

do i have to tell everyone for you?

it really is quite a hoot of a story to hear how badly you have been effected by racism.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I have to admit it is entertaining to watch RIU's uber-liberals, (with their big, sensitive hearts) get their asses handed to them in this thread


Its great, its like were the living saying of your avatar.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> again, mentioning the fact that zimemrman said "fucking coons" is not race baiting, it is simply stating a fact of the case.


 Not a fact, Speculation. He very well COULD have said something else, the quality of audio is VERY POOR at that part of the recording, he very well could have said "Goons" and you wouldn't know the difference.







> you don't seem to get the difference between discussing the facts and taunting.


Probably because only one of you is using real facts, the other is speculating, guessing, and his heart is doing all the thinking.

Hey, one of the reasons I like you is because you wear your heart on your sleeve and seem to be genuinely concerned about the fair treatment of everyone, but you aren't treating George fairly at all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> But you would beat someones ass if they approached you and tried to speak with you.


aren't the photos of zimmerman's bashed skull and broken nose damning?

aren't the photos of zimmerman's blood on trayvon's hands damning?

all that evidence. i mean, they have so much evidence, i don't know what to do with it all!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, you guys are really handing it to us.
> 
> i mean, the myriad of evidence we have is astonishing. according to you guys, trayvon curb stomped this guy who had nearly 100 pounds on him and bashed his skull and broke his nose, and we know it's true because zimmerman's blood is all over trayvon's hands, and we have the photos to prove it!
> 
> ...


Birds of a feather flock together...The Zimmerman fan club are a bunch of paranoid pussies still living at home with their parents. No fight in them what so ever so they must carry around a pistol in case a young skinny boy beat that ass


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> remember when i asked you what racism you had to deal with in your life?
> 
> remember what you told me?
> 
> ...


How about the media sensationalizing zimm into a white man?
thats anti white against all whites.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> aren't the photos of zimmerman's bashed skull and broken nose damning?
> 
> aren't the photos of zimmerman's blood on trayvon's hands damning?
> 
> all that evidence. i mean, they have so much evidence, i don't know what to do with it all!


Shit what photos... ????


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> But you would beat someones ass if they approached you and tried to speak with you.


If it was one on one and said person had been following me in a car and approached me in the dark with a gun without iding themselves. You know what I would try to run first but fight if I have no other options. This has happened to me before you fucking hermit.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> aren't the photos of zimmerman's bashed skull and broken nose damning?
> 
> aren't the photos of zimmerman's blood on trayvon's hands damning?
> 
> all that evidence. i mean, they have so much evidence, i don't know what to do with it all!


there will not be blood from one knock down blow that broke his nose then grabbed his head and started bashing it in the sidewalk, how would blood get on him from that?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> curb stomping?
> 
> why, that type of thing would leave quite the mark!
> 
> ...


Evidence? You mean like a police report, the FACT that George was administered FIRST AID by the EMT's? They all made reports, you should go look for them instead of just blatantly ignoring any real evidence that doesn't corroborate your fantasy of what happened.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Not a fact, Speculation. He very well COULD have said something else, the quality of audio is VERY POOR at that part of the recording, he very well could have said "Goons" and you wouldn't know the difference.


oh, darn these hooligans and their shenanigans! causing quite the tizzy about the town square, gallivanting about so intrepidly.

fucking coons!



NoDrama said:


> Probably because only one of you is using real facts, the other is speculating, guessing, and his heart is doing all the thinking.


was it NLXSK using facts when he said that it must be a hate crime for the simple fact that a black man was involved? or was he throwing out some bait?

clearly, this is all londonfog's fault for asking about what he heard on a tape.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> If it was one on one and said person had been following me in a car and approached me in the dark with a gun without iding themselves. You know what I would try to run first but fight if I have no other options. This has happened to me before you fucking hermit.



Its simple you don,t want to be bothered with some nosey ass neighbour all up in your bussiness don't go into a neighbor with a giant fucking neighbourhood watch sign on the gate.And if you do don't be suprised if someone is watch you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Shit what photos... ????


there are no photos, but you'd never know it by listening to mr. necessary right talk about it.

you'd think he was there to witness the whole thing the way he speaks of curb stomping and skull smashing.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> You're severely miss educated if you think blacks were the only enslaved.



Yup in school they taught us how to sing all those great white spirituals about the days they were enslaved. My favorite is " The mayo's too hot for my bologna, Master Washington"

I can see the sweat glistening off of their freckly red backs as the black masters cracked their whips. Poor poor white people.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Its simple you don,t want to be bothered with some nosey ass neighbour all up in your bussiness don't go into a neighbor with a giant fucking neighbourhood watch sign on the gate.And if you do don't be suprised if someone is watch you.


yep, trayvon should have stayed out of that community where he was residing and all would have been well.

this is clearly trayvon's fault.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Birds of a feather flock together...The Zimmerman fan club are a bunch of paranoid pussies still living at home with their parents. No fight in them what so ever so they must carry around a pistol in case a young skinny boy beat that ass


Shit, I wish I lived with my mother, they have 4 different homes and a Lake cabin. Instead i gotta farm all fucking spring, one good thing though, the nice temps have made spring planting a breeze, sure could use some rain though.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Evidence? You mean like a police report, the FACT that George was administered FIRST AID by the EMT's? They all made reports, you should go look for them instead of just blatantly ignoring any real evidence that doesn't corroborate your fantasy of what happened.


When someone has a physical injury from an assault, pictures are taken. If he had a broken nose and bloody head it better be some pictures to go with that...


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Its simple you don,t want to be bothered with some nosey ass neighbour all up in your bussiness don't go into a neighbor with a giant fucking neighbourhood watch sign on the gate.And if you do don't be suprised if someone is watch you.


again leave your gated community and read the news. This happened to me on the street in Flushing, this has happened to people in Howard Beach not gated communities.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, darn these hooligans and their shenanigans! causing quite the tizzy about the town square, gallivanting about so intrepidly.
> 
> fucking coons!
> 
> ...


We can agree on one thing, it was London's fault.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Yup in school they taught us how to sing all those great white spirituals about the days they were enslaved. My favorite is " The mayo's too hot for my bologna, Master Washington"
> 
> I can see the sweat glistening off of their freckly red backs as the black masters cracked their whips. Poor poor white people.


guess youve never heard about native americans? auschwitz? the holodomoro? North korea or china?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Shit, I wish I lived with my mother, they have 4 different homes and a Lake cabin. Instead i gotta farm all fucking spring, one good thing though, the nice temps have made spring planting a breeze, sure could use some rain though.


Yeah that dirty oil made money really helps


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> there will not be blood from one knock down blow that broke his nose then grabbed his head and started bashing it in the sidewalk, how would blood get on him from that?


i don't know, if i punched someone hard enough to break their nose, i would not expect their nose to bleed. if i were smashing someone's skull into the concrete, i would certainly not expect that blood from the broken nose to get anywhere.

and if i shot someone who was close enough to prevent me from having any possible avenue of escape, i would certainly not expect any blood to get on me in any way.

fluoride logic.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> guess youve never heard about native americans? auschwitz? the holodomoro? North korea or china?


The difference is they stopped or were killed by white people.

Native Americans - white people
Auschwitz - white people
Japan - white people

Only white people can still enslave others. The only slavery still spoken about is white slavery.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> We can agree on one thing, it was London's fault.


Yup if I see it I'm going to call it out... I know certain people would love for people like me to just be quiet and ignore whats going on....THOSE DAYS ARE OVER


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> When someone has a physical injury from an assault, pictures are taken. If he had a broken nose and bloody head it better be some pictures to go with that...


You mean the police "Always" take pictures? No they don't it isn't SOP. They take pictures of murder scenes and such, but they rely on reports from QUALIFIED medical personnel to let them know how much injury one has sustained. Cops aren't doctors and their testimony as to the extent of ACTUAL injury carries ZERO weight on a stand.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> http://gma.yahoo.com/trayvon-martin-shooter-told-cops-teenager-went-gun-030349812--abc-news.html
> 
> Martin's girlfriend had said in a recording obtained exclusively by ABC News that she heard Martin ask Zimmerman "why are your following me, and then the man asked, what are you doing around here." She then heard a scuffle break out and the line went dead.
> 
> ...


They thought it MIGHT contain pot. It was an empty baggie. What that has to do with his murder is beyond me. Amazing a bunch of stoners using an empty baggie as proof of his character being bad. Normally you all would be screaming to the rooftops over flimsy fucking evidence for suspension. The so-called eyewitness was a 13 year old watching from his house and he wasn't watching when the shot rang out. He was trying to catch his dog. Great witness. Yep.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Yup if I see it I'm going to call it out... I know certain people would love for people like me to just be quiet and ignore whats going on....THOSE DAYS ARE OVER


If you were quiet that would be no fun, I missed you the last time you left for those few weeks, I even made a thread about it.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> The difference is they stopped or were killed by white people.


So white people were the only ones that fought in the wars? And last time I checked slavery has long been abolished.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

should we send zimmerman a get well card? i mean, his skull was supposedly smashed and his nose broken, i imagine he is still recovering in a hospital somewhere, drinking jello through a straw.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Birds of a feather flock together...The Zimmerman fan club are a bunch of paranoid pussies still living at home with their parents. No fight in them what so ever so they must carry around a pistol in case a young skinny boy beat that ass


Gosh, Londonfog, you forgot to mention how we started all the race-baiting on this thread. It seems to me that ought to get a mention too.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Yeah that dirty oil made money really helps


The money isn't dirty, its not like they are engaged in illegal activities, hell my dad pays like $120,000 in taxes every quarter. But you are right, Oil when it comes out of the ground is pretty dirty, good thing almost never a drop gets spilled.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So white people were the only ones that fought in the wars? And last time I checked slavery has long been abolished.


I thought Obama was making us slaves. I thought Ron Paul was going to free us


----------



## Dan Kone (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Its simple you don,t want to be bothered with some nosey ass neighbour all up in your bussiness don't go into a neighbor with a giant fucking neighbourhood watch sign on the gate.And if you do don't be suprised if someone is watch you.


I don't think the "watching" was the problem as much as the whole murdering thing. It's fine to watch people, not so much with the murder.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I thought Obama was making us slaves. I thought Ron Paul was going to free us


ron paul did free us.

the trayvon martin case is proof that ron paul is WINNING.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I thought Obama was making us slaves. I thought Ron Paul was going to free us


I cant comment on this I don't follow american politics much.Im canadian so i dont care who sits in the presidents chair in the US.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> there are no photos, but you'd never know it by listening to mr. necessary right talk about it.
> 
> you'd think he was there to witness the whole thing the way he speaks of curb stomping and skull smashing.


UB, I am disappointed in you. Why have you not demanded the full video of the incident taken by NSA satellites overhead?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ron paul did free us.
> 
> the trayvon martin case is proof that ron paul is WINNING.


STATES RIGHTS.... good job Florida. You can now just stalk someone and if they fight you. You can just shoot them


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

This bullshit is getting old. They cling to any tiny infraction of Trayvon's but Zimmerman being arrested for assault on a police officer is no biggie. 



> Police originally told Martin&#8217;s parents that Zimmerman had a clean record. That information has turned out to be false. In 2005 a woman accused Zimmerman of domestic violence and had an injunction filed against him. The month prior he had been arrested for shoving a police officer at a bar near the University of Central Florida. Zimmerman&#8217;s prior records seem to indicate an aggressive and potentially violent man. Given the accounts of what happened the night Trayvon Martin was murdered, a pattern of behavior can be discerned. Zimmerman followed the boy even after 911 dispatchers told him not to. He continued following after the boy started to run away. He was looking for trouble.


Great police department there. Yer doin' a good job Brownie!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Pics or it didnt happen


thats what we are saying about the broken nose


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> STATES RIGHTS.... good job Florida. You can now just stalk someone and if they fight you. You can just shoot them


Most states are like that its called freedom.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Why don't celebrities assault paparazzi everyday ? they are followed constantly.Paparazzi even camp outside these celebs houses.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> The difference is they stopped or were killed by white people.
> 
> Native Americans - white people
> Auschwitz - white people
> ...


Actually, Bundee, slavery is practiced to this very day in Africa and parts of the middle east.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> This bullshit is getting old. They cling to any tiny infraction of Trayvon's but Zimmerman being arrested for assault on a police officer is no biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> Great police department there. Yer doin' a good job Brownie!


Arrested but no convicted of any crime .


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> ok London, you win, I will let the police know that next time they peel one of my brothers off the sidewalk after a beating that they were supposed to take pictures.


You won't have to. Thats part of the investigation


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Actually, Bundee, slavery is practiced to this very day in Africa and parts of the middle east.


And black slavery was propped up by the African kings, they sold their own people, i know some on here like to think whitey popped out of a african bush and took tribes hostage with guns.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Arrested but no convicted of any crime .


just like this kid, not convicted of any crime for putting a homeless man in the hospital with an assault from behind!

did i mention the kid is the son of a sanford police lieutenant?

no conviction means it never happened.

[video=youtube;BHGEam82GME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHGEam82GME[/video]

this police force is squeaky clean!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why don't celebrities assault paparazzi everyday ? they are followed constantly.Paparazzi even camp outside these celebs houses.


Because celebrities can be sued and do go to jail for assaulting ANYONE. Sean Penn ring a bell? WTF? What does this have to do with Trayvon's murder?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> And black slavery was propped up by the African kings, they sold their own people, i know some on here like to think whitey popped out of a african bush and took tribes hostage with guns.


therefore what happened to trayvon martin was a necessary right.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Because celebrities can be sued and do go to jail for assaulting ANYONE. Sean Penn ring a bell? WTF? What does this have to do with Trayvon's murder?


racist liberal shits like you are what it has in common.

you killed trayvon martin with your racism, happy?

you monster.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why don't celebrities assault paparazzi everyday ? they are followed constantly.Paparazzi even camp outside these celebs houses.


When the celebs hit the paparazzi that are "Stalking" them, that celeb then has to appear before a judge in a court...happens all the time, because you do not have the right to not be followed.

http://threednews.com/0000060/
http://www.hollywoodnews.com/2010/10/08/russell-brand-likely-not-charged-in-paparazzo-incident/
http://www.gossipcop.com/keith-urban-paparazzi-attack-willem-pieterson-photographer-paparazzo-car-nicole-kidman-nashville-don-aaron/


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So white people were the only ones that fought in the wars? And last time I checked slavery has long been abolished.


are you that ignorant? Who fought in WWII? African Americans were only begrudgingly let into the military. I dont think it was a brother dropping the bomb on the Japanese. Who were the aggressors and who were the pawns?

As for "white" slavery its called so because of the blonde eastern european girls who get the most attention when theyre forced into sexual slavery. Not so much love or media coverage for the trafficked Mexican, Dominican, and Chinese women being traded by their respective cultures. That would make it sound too much like slavery still exists, you know if we cover the kind perpetrated by minorities on minorities.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

Freaking awesome! Keep going. You're winning the argument.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Actually, Bundee, slavery is practiced to this very day in Africa and parts of the middle east.



I know but it doesnt get coverage like the Russian girls do.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Because celebrities can be sued and do go to jail for assaulting ANYONE. Sean Penn ring a bell? WTF? What does this have to do with Trayvon's murder?


Let me explain it for you. UB and others are saying that Treyvon had every right to attack Zimmerman for following him, yet when other people try the same thing they go to court, because attacking someone else is wrong pretty much all the time. If I follow you around and you hit me, you go to jail, no law against following someone and if you really don't like it, you can go get a restraining order.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

some of that was faceeeeetious. This is getting ridiculous to the point where Im slipping into bad jokes, dead sarcasm. Sigh.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Let me explain it for you. UB and others are saying that Treyvon had every right to attack Zimmerman for following him...


not at all, my little straw boy.

my claim is that zimmerman loses the right to call what he did "standing his ground" by following him, he initially provoked the situation. that puts him squarely in 776.041 territory as the aggressor.

that means that he has to use every possible method for escape before opening up deadly force, which is unlikely since he has no blood on his shirt. he was far enough away when he fired that not a single drop was reported on his shirt.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Let me explain it for you. UB and others are saying that Treyvon had every right to attack Zimmerman for following him, yet when other people try the same thing they go to court, because attacking someone else is wrong pretty much all the time. If I follow you around and you hit me, you go to jail, no law against following someone and if you really don't like it, you can go get a restraining order.


Black people still feel persecuted for good reason. 

http://www.dnainfo.com/20120305/harlem/ramarley-grahams-family-had-accused-nypd-of-harassment-before-shooting

cops THOUGHT they saw a gun in his hands. Assume assume assume it only reveals whats in your head.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> are you that ignorant? Who fought in WWII? African Americans were only begrudgingly let into the military. I dont think it was a brother dropping the bomb on the Japanese. Who were the aggressors and who were the pawns?
> 
> As for "white" slavery its called so because of the blonde eastern european girls who get the most attention when theyre forced into sexual slavery. Not so much love or media coverage for the trafficked Mexican, Dominican, and Chinese women being traded by their respective cultures. That would make it sound too much like slavery still exists, you know if we cover the kind perpetrated by minorities on minorities.


Im sure the were many war hero that were minorites and as a minority yourself you should have taken this oppurtunity to mention a few and been proud of your heritage.But no you didnt , you spout more of the same.your pity party bullshit.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not at all, my little straw boy.
> 
> my claim is that zimmerman loses the right to call what he did "standing his ground" by following him, he initially provoked the situation. that puts him squarely in 776.041 territory as the aggressor.
> 
> that means that he has to use every possible method for escape before opening up deadly force, which is unlikely since he has no blood on his shirt. he was far enough away when he fired that not a single drop was reported on his shirt.


To be an aggressor means to attack NOT approach.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Black people still feel persecuted for good reason.
> 
> http://www.dnainfo.com/20120305/harlem/ramarley-grahams-family-had-accused-nypd-of-harassment-before-shooting
> 
> cops THOUGHT they saw a gun in his hands. Assume assume assume it only reveals whats in your head.


And then there was OJ simpson. we could go like this all day if you like.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> To be an aggressor means to attack NOT approach.


not under the justifiable use of force law.

the aggressor under that statute is the one who "initially provokes" the situation, not the person who "stands his ground".

if zimmerman had stood his ground, martin would have gone home and ate skittles. 

but zimmerman did not stand his ground, meaning he was the one who INITIALLY provoked the entire situation.

at that point, you are only allowed to open fire if you've exhausted all options for escape, which is unlikely since he was far enough away from trayvon that he didn't get any blood on himself when he shot him.

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0776/0776.html


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

> Chris Tutko, director of Neighborhood Watch for the National Sheriffs' Association, said Zimmerman broke some cardinal rules.
> 
> First, he approached a stranger he suspected of wrongdoing.
> 
> ...


A. He was not part of a recognized or registered neighborhood watch program
B. He wasn't on Neighborhood watch patrol when he followed and confronted Trayvon
C. The Sheriff's Department has a registered watch program called, Citizens On Patrol. They undergo background checks (which Zimmerman wouldn't have passed due to his history of violence), a driver's check, an hour long interview and 60 hours of training. Then they ride in pairs in a sheriff office official vehicle. Something Zimmerman avoided by joining with an unregistered unrecognized program. He never would have been on a neighborhood watch with his history.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> A. He was not part of a recognized or registered neighborhood watch program
> B. He wasn't on Neighborhood watch patrol when he followed and confronted Trayvon
> C. The Sheriff's Department has a registered watch program called, Citizens On Patrol. They undergo background checks (which Zimmerman wouldn't have passed due to his history of violence), a driver's check, an hour long interview and 60 hours of training. Then they ride in pairs in a sheriff office official vehicle. Something Zimmerman avoided by joining with and unregistered unrecognized program. He never would have been on a neighborhood watch with his history.


Any neighbourhood at any time can form a neighborhood watch.You dont have to be registered with anything.You keep saying his violent history.He had no criminal record and he did pass his watch program class.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> A. He was not part of a recognized or registered neighborhood watch program
> B. He wasn't on Neighborhood watch patrol when he followed and confronted Trayvon
> C. The Sheriff's Department has a registered watch program called, Citizens On Patrol. They undergo background checks (which Zimmerman wouldn't have passed due to his history of violence), a driver's check, an hour long interview and 60 hours of training. Then they ride in pairs in a sheriff office official vehicle. Something Zimmerman avoided by joining with an unregistered unrecognized program. He never would have been on a neighborhood watch with his history.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Carne Seca again.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Any neighbourhood at any time can form a neighborhood watch.You dont have to be registered with anything.You keep saying his violent history.He had no criminal record and he did pass his watch program class.


In 2005 he was charged with domestic violence. Previously he assaulted a police officer. Google it if you don't believe me.




> Police originally told Martin&#8217;s parents that Zimmerman had a clean record. That information has turned out to be false. _ In 2005 a woman accused Zimmerman of domestic violence and had an injunction filed against him_. _The month prior he had been arrested for shoving a police officer at a bar near the University of Central Florida_. Zimmerman&#8217;s prior records seem to indicate an aggressive and potentially violent man. Given the accounts of what happened the night Trayvon Martin was murdered, a pattern of behavior can be discerned. Zimmerman followed the boy even after 911 dispatchers told him not to. He continued following after the boy started to run away. He was looking for trouble.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> In 2005 he was charged with domestic violence. Previously he assaulted a police officer. Google it if you don't believe me.



But was he convicted? Does he have a criminal record ? Go ahead and google it again.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> But was he convicted? Does he have a criminal record ? Go ahead and google it again.


Doesn't matter. The arrest record and the injunction would have been enough to keep him out of a registered, trained neighborhood watch program. No matter how you spin it, Zimmerman has a history of violence and racial profiling. Trayvon has a history of going to school, buying skittles and playing football.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not at all, my little straw boy.
> 
> my claim is that zimmerman loses the right to call what he did "standing his ground" by following him, he initially provoked the situation. that puts him squarely in 776.041 territory as the aggressor.
> 
> that means that he has to use every possible method for escape before opening up deadly force, which is unlikely since he has no blood on his shirt. he was far enough away when he fired that not a single drop was reported on his shirt.


So i see you walking around my property snooping around, I ask you where you are going, you attack me. Are you saying I have no right to defend my life because I am the one who initially attempted to make verbal contact? It won't even be ruled under that law, its plain simple self defense.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Doesn't matter. The arrest record and the injunction would have been enough to keep him out of a registered, trained neighborhood watch program. No matter how you spin it, Zimmerman has a history of violence and racial profiling. Trayvon has a history of going to school, buying skittles and playing football.


You can be arrested for alot of things.Innocent until proven guilty my friend.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Doesn't matter. The arrest record and the injunction would have been enough to keep him out of a registered, trained neighborhood watch program. No matter how you spin it, Zimmerman has a history of violence and racial profiling. Trayvon has a history of going to school, buying skittles and playing football.


no, only convictions count. Being arrested means nothing if there as no conviction or charges are dropped.

You will notice this when filling out applications for employers and such the question is asked "Have you ever been COINVICTED of a felony in the US?"

You will not find it worded "have you ever been charged or arrested for a crime"

George has a history of being arrested maybe, but the rest is pure conjecture.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

*Seems like Zimmerman is always getting assaulted first*

Newly available documents reveal conflicting accounts of a violent relationship in the past of George Zimmerman, the Sanford man who fatally shot 17-year-old Trayvon Martin last month.
The court records concern a conflict between Zimmerman and his ex-fiancée, who filed a petition accusing Zimmerman of pushing her during an argument at her Orlando home in August 2005.


The woman reported Zimmerman had arrived at her home Aug. 8 and asked to talk. Later, when she asked him to leave, she said, he insisted on staying and demanded documents she had.
The woman said she offered to drop the papers off the following day, but Zimmerman became upset, took her cellphone and shoved her. A fight ensued, she said, and her dog bit Zimmerman's cheek.
Zimmerman filed his own petition the day after his ex-fiancée's, in which he claimed that she had been the aggressor in the fight. He said she called him Aug. 8 and invited him to spend the night.
He said he declined to stay overnight, and his ex accused him of leaving to see another woman or to "party" with his friends.
Zimmerman accused the woman in his petition of cursing at and striking him, and said she refused to give him documents, including mortgage papers and car-loan documents, that belonged to him.
He said she caused the wounds to his face that she blamed on her dog. Both Zimmerman and his ex-fiancée reported in their petitions that the fight wasn't the first incident of violence between them.
The ex-fiancée reported that Zimmerman had "open handed smacked" her in the mouth and berated her during an argument in January 2003.
In November 2002, Zimmerman claimed his ex had assaulted him with a baseball bat after he went to a concert without her.
The same month, the woman said, Zimmerman became angry when she came home later than usual one night. He began groping her and "said he could because I was his woman," she wrote.
Protective injunctions were later ordered in response to both petitions. Both injunctions expired Aug. 24, 2006. Reached by the Sentinel via email Tuesday, the woman would not comment.
http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-03-21/news/os-george-zimmerman-domestic-violence-20120321_1_petitions-documents-injunctions


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

Poor innocent helpless Zimmerman. Forever misunderstood.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> no, only convictions count. Being arrested means nothing if there as no conviction or charges are dropped.
> 
> You will notice this when filling out applications for employers and such the question is asked "Have you ever been COINVICTED of a felony in the US?"
> 
> ...


Really try using that defense when you're trying to be bonded for a job.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Doesn't matter. The arrest record and the injunction would have been enough to keep him out of a registered, trained neighborhood watch program. No matter how you spin it, Zimmerman has a history of violence and racial profiling. Trayvon has a history of going to school, buying skittles and playing football.*...*


*...*getting suspended from school, assaulting a bus driver...


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> *Seems like Zimmerman is always getting assaulted first*
> 
> Newly available documents reveal conflicting accounts of a violent relationship in the past of George Zimmerman, the Sanford man who fatally shot 17-year-old Trayvon Martin last month.
> The court records concern a conflict between Zimmerman and his ex-fiancée, who filed a petition accusing Zimmerman of pushing her during an argument at her Orlando home in August 2005.
> ...


Pictures, or it didn't happen comes to mind here. The police MUST HAVE TAKEN PICTURES!!!!


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> *...*getting suspended from school, assaulting a bus driver...


....involved with suspected gang members, selling and possibly smoking marijuana


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 26, 2012)

On this one I'm going to wait and see what the FBI and other outside of Sanford have to say. 

I remember that guy down in GA during the Olympics. They ruined his life and he was a heroic.

Edit: He is dead now and I know the stress didn't help.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> ....involved with suspected gang members, selling and possibly smoking marijuana


There we go again. MJ a gateway to everything drug.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Really try using that defense when you're trying to be bonded for a job.


I have been bonded for over $30 million before, I held a US top secret clearance for 8 years. you tell me all about it.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> *...*getting suspended from school, assaulting a bus driver...


He was suspended for an empty baggie. Period. They weren't even sure it had marijuana in it. If they had been sure he would have been arrested and taken to jail. This is Florida, remember? Second, the so called assault claim was originated by a tweet that is supposed to have been from Trayvon's brother. A tweet. That's the only evidence. And the gang member and drug dealing bullshit is just rumor. It has absolutely no basis in fact. 

Straw clutching has hit a new low.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Pictures, or it didn't happen comes to mind here. The police MUST HAVE TAKEN PICTURES!!!!


Pretty funny. The worst (best) thing you can possibly do to trolls is to skewer them with their own words.

I want my like button back, dammit!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I have been bonded for over $30 million before, I held a US top secret clearance for 8 years. you tell me all about it.


have you have ever been arrested for assault or had a injunction against you for domestic violence?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

So teachers too were mistaken this sweet young boy as a criminal.Wow fl must house alot of racists.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> He was suspended for an empty baggie. Period. They weren't even sure it had marijuana in it. If they had he would have been arrested and taken to jail. This is Florida, remember? Second, the so called assault claim was originated by a tweet that is supposed to have been from Trayvon's brother. A tweet. That's the only evidence. And the gang member and drug dealing bullshit is just rumor. It has absolutely no basis in fact.
> 
> Straw clutching has hit a new low.


Can you articulate ONLY the facts? I doubt you can.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Pictures, or it didn't happen comes to mind here. The police MUST HAVE TAKEN PICTURES!!!!


They actual took pictures of Zimmerman face...


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> have you have ever been arrested for assault or had a injunction against you for domestic violence?


My ex got a restraining order against me, I got one against her too though. You know why? Its my proof she is an abuser. One only needs the official paperwork to make fantasy, fact.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> They actual took pictures of Zimmerman face...


this one?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Can you articulate ONLY the facts? I doubt you can.


o.k. ND step away from your stereotype soaked thought processes and actually use your brain. Assaulting a bus driver? He would have been arrested. Caught with marijuana? He would have been arrested. Florida has some of the toughest drug laws in the nation. Do you really think this young black man would have avoided arrest twice for criminal offenses he supposedly committed? Really?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> My ex got a restraining order against me, I got one against her too though. You know why? Its my proof she is an abuser. One only needs the official paperwork to make fantasy, fact.


Should have just turned around and walked away.If she follow and attempts to communicate with you through verbal speech well you know.....POW right in the kisser.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> this one?


umm... that's not Zimmerman.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

When me and wifey argue I just leave the house. Stay gone long enough she starts to worry.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> umm... that's not Zimmerman.


What? Its a white guy, they all look the same to me.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> When me and wifey argue I just leave the house. Stay gone long enough she starts to worry.


Does your wife start the day by trying to bean you in the head with a 19" tube TV?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> My ex got a restraining order against me, I got one against her too though. You know why? Its my proof she is an abuser. One only needs the official paperwork to make fantasy, fact.


So now it's the ex-girlfriend's fault for the injunction. And it was fake too. Got it. Everyone is guilty except for Zimmerman.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Should have just turned around and walked away.If she follow and attempts to communicate with you through verbal speech well you know.....POW right in the kisser.


More like BANG BANG MO FO!!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> this one?


nope here is one link with video from the news..poor punk azz Zimmerman 

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-03-21/news/os-george-zimmerman-domestic-violence-20120321_1_petitions-documents-injunctions


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> So now it's the ex-girlfriend's fault for the injunction. And it was fake too. Got it. Everyone is guilty except for Zimmerman.


Right now, if I knew your ACTUAL name, I could get an injunction against you. its easy, you don't even need a shred of evidence to get it either.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> nope here is one link with video from the news..poor punk azz Zimmerman
> 
> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-03-21/news/os-george-zimmerman-domestic-violence-20120321_1_petitions-documents-injunctions


If anything was the pinnacle of proof it would be a domestic he said she said.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Does your wife start the day by trying to bean you in the head with a 19" tube TV?


Hell no...she usually starts it by saying "raise and shine and give God the glory". I got lucky and got one of the good ones. Now if you debate with your ex like you do on here...then maybe you should have expected it..lol...j/k

No one should be hitting !!!!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Right now, if I knew your ACTUAL name, I could get an injunction against you. its easy, you don't even need a shred of evidence to get it either.


A. Bullshit
B. His history of violence (which also includes him pushing a police officer) would have kept him out of any neighborhood watch that was sanctioned by the Sheriff's Office which trains registered watch programs. You know, training to avoid scenarios like the Trayvon Martin murder.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Its cool for black to smack bitchez and pimp hoez.Zimmermen does and he is a violent monster.I Blame gangstar rap.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> o.k. ND step away from your stereotype soaked thought processes and actually use your brain. Assaulting a bus driver? He would have been arrested. Caught with marijuana? He would have been arrested. Florida has some of the toughest drug laws in the nation. Do you really think this young black man would have avoided arrest twice for criminal offenses he supposedly committed? Really?


Carne, don't use FLA drug laws as an example. The first thing they do is dicker with you. Plead to this or give us this person and we drop the drug charges (which come with a mandatory time). If they didn't there wouldn't be any room in the jails there. 

I think there is much more to come from both sides.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Again you dont need to be registered with anything to be a concerned member of society and watch your community.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> If anything was the pinnacle of proof it would be a domestic he said she said.


did not say it was convicting proof on this case..but he does have a pattern of getting his assaulted and fighting..I guess he was the Neighborhood Watch in her area too that night..This dude clearly has issues


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Carne, don't use FLA drug laws as an example. The first thing they do is dicker with you. Plead to this or give us this person and we drop the drug charges (which come with a mandatory time). If they didn't there wouldn't be any room in the jails there.
> 
> I think there is much more to come from both sides.


Are you sure this applies to minorities as well? I know you have seen the disparity between white and minority drug arrests. Florida is not exempt.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Again you dont need to be registered with anything to be a concerned member of society and watch your community.


For you to claim your part of a watch program and use that as part of your defense requires you to be following the watch guidelines. Which he wasn't.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Its cool for black to smack bitchez and pimp hoez.Zimmermen does and he is a violent monster.I Blame gangstar rap.


Thats you talking..Any man that puts hands on a woman ( unless life threatening) is a pussy. and yes if Zimmerman is smacking his lady around he is a violent monster..Two cases of domestic violence along with assault on a police officer. Conviction or not...somethings not right.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

his defense is self defense nohing to do with his credentials as watch man


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Are you sure this applies to minorities as well? I know you have seen the disparity between white and minority drug arrests. Florida is not exempt.


I wouldn't want to be pulled over in the wrong neighborhood and be the wrong color. It is the deep south. Heck, I was called a Yankee in the hills of Alabama and they meant it in a bad way and I was with family.

Edit: You should have seen their eyes bug out of their heads when I took out my bi-racial granddaughter in Fort Myers.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> his defense is self defense nohing to do with his credentials as watch man


It can't be self-defense if you instigate the confrontation. Does everyone have selective memory? Trayvon was feet away from the house where he was staying. He was on a walkway between buildings. Zimmerman got out of his SUV and pursued Trayvon several hundred yards before the murder. Zimmerman actively got out of his truck and followed Trayvon. According to the female Trayvon was talking to, Zimmerman made no attempt to identify himself as neighborhood watch. His first words to Trayvon were, "What are you doing around here?" What business is that of Zimmerman's. He wasn't on patrol. He didn't have a watch partner. He was on an errand to the store. He had a gun. This was not self-defense. Period.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 26, 2012)

Even so I'll reserve my opinion for after all the facts are in.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

No its just me repeating shit I hear on MTV every god dam day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqfaa3xLPYw


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Im sure the were many war hero that were minorites and as a minority yourself you should have taken this oppurtunity to mention a few and been proud of your heritage.But no you didnt , you spout more of the same.your pity party bullshit.


I know that but they fought against the opposition of their governement and fellow soldiers. A lot of soldiers still do. 

Wake up!

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/22/us/8-charged-in-death-of-fellow-soldier-us-army-says.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> It can't be self-defense if you instigate the confrontation. Does everyone have selective memory? Trayvon was feet away from the house where he was staying. He was on a walkway between buildings. Zimmerman got out of his SUV and pursued Trayvon several hundred yards before the murder. Zimmerman actively got out of his truck and followed Trayvon. According to the female Trayvon was talking to, Zimmerman made no attempt to identify himself as neighborhood watch. His first words to Trayvon were, "What are you doing around here?" What business is that of Zimmerman's. He wasn't on patrol. He didn't have a watch partner. He was on an errand to the store. He had a gun. This was not self-defense. Period.


Because you just said he wasnt on watch duties.Why would he have to announce himself as a watch man? You can confront anyone you want.However if he put his hands on skittles or tried to detain him he would be in the wrong but there is no evidence of that.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> And then there was OJ simpson. we could go like this all day if you like.


Wow OJ evens it all 2 people > 400 years


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Any neighbourhood at any time can form a neighborhood watch.You dont have to be registered with anything.You keep saying his violent history.He had no criminal record and he did pass his watch program class.


This is what happens when you throw one together without training.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> I know that but they fought against the opposition of their governement and fellow soldiers. A lot of soldiers still do.
> 
> Wake up!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/22/us/8-charged-in-death-of-fellow-soldier-us-army-says.html?pagewanted=all


Ok since your so interested in bring up every claim of racisim in the last 400 yrs and obsessed with peoples life experiences when conveying facts Ill share some history about my family.My great grandpa led the ukraine during the holodomoro.If he didnt flee he probly would have starved along with the 2 million other ukrainians,polish, and other slavs that did.But get this instead of bitch and whine and complain about how bad things were in the ukraine they chose to simply leave.Yes thats right the were chased out of their home land by racisism and other political bullshit.And guess what guys can do the same. If you don't like the way your people are being treated there then LEAVE.No one makes you saty in the US and put up with the white keeping you down.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Let me explain it for you. UB and others are saying that Treyvon had every right to attack Zimmerman for following him, yet when other people try the same thing they go to court, because attacking someone else is wrong pretty much all the time. If I follow you around and you hit me, you go to jail, no law against following someone and if you really don't like it, you can go get a restraining order.


 

And yet again you put words in others mouth that they didn't say. WHat has been said is that ZIMMERMAN FOLLOWED him and THAT is an indisputable FACT , now given the authoritarian wannabe cop attitude it's pretty much a given that ZImmerman didn't just *follow* the kid but quite likely ran his Cop game , and when you won't submit to one of these wannabe clowns they quite often get real handsy. 

Put a hand on a lot of folks without a badge to back it up and a lot of them are going to kick the shit oput of you or at the least make a very serious attempt. 

And a lot of y'all seem pretty drastically misinformed , it's Fla. It's not a place you run around putting your hands on folks , accosting them or throwing your weight around. Doing so is just like doing it in Hunters Point , it can have painful or fatal consequences. 

Following folks and playing cop is a good way to set up a bad scenario right from the jump. And quite frankly if you're following a potential " bad guy " , ya stay out of his view and watch to see if he does something , ya don't go waving your dick around on an authority trip. 


OH and the bullshit about " selling weed.OH illegal".................now THAT'S a right RICH slice of hypocrisy since you're argueing the point on a WEED forum..........


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If you don't like the way your people are being treated there then LEAVE.No one makes you saty in the US and put up with the white keeping you down.


that has to be the stupidest statement I've ever seen on RIU and that's saying a lot. Fucking idiotic.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> that has to be the stupidest statement I've ever seen on RIU and that's saying a lot. Fucking idiotic.


The truth can be painful sometimes.
you can make me out to be a racist all you want but i dont suffer from white guilt.I call it like i see it.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he was far enough away when he fired that not a single drop was reported on his shirt.


 

STOP. Sorry UB but the above means *nothing* whatsoever and apparently is based upon a movie concept of what happens in the progression of a bullet wound , correct me if I'm wrong. However please don't descend into the same sort of hyperbole the opposite side is indulging in. 


If you wish me to go into wound path and entry and exit dynamics I can , but trust me on this one the above means exactly diddly squat.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> The truth can be painful sometimes.


The truth of your idiocy? I ain't feelin' no pain. Just busy laughing at your narrow minded little world.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> It can't be self-defense if you instigate the confrontation. Does everyone have selective memory? Trayvon was feet away from the house where he was staying. He was on a walkway between buildings. Zimmerman got out of his SUV and pursued Trayvon several hundred yards before the murder. Zimmerman actively got out of his truck and followed Trayvon. According to the female Trayvon was talking to, Zimmerman made no attempt to identify himself as neighborhood watch. His first words to Trayvon were, "What are you doing around here?" What business is that of Zimmerman's. He wasn't on patrol. He didn't have a watch partner. He was on an errand to the store. He had a gun. This was not self-defense. Period.


 I dunno about you , but I find it most effective to close the distance between me and the person I want to ask questions. People find it rude to yell. I normally do this by moving faster than the other guy. Does that make me a dangerous person who you should attack?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> STOP. Sorry UB but the above means *nothing* whatsoever and apparently is based upon a movie concept of what happens in the progression of a bullet wound , correct me if I'm wrong. However please don't descend into the same sort of hyperbole the opposite side is indulging in.
> 
> 
> If you wish me to go into wound path and entry and exit dynamics I can , but trust me on this one the above means exactly diddly squat.


If he was directly under Trayvon as Zimmerman claimed then there would be blood on him from Trayvon's wound.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> If he was directly under Trayvon as Zimmerman claimed then there would be blood on him from Trayvon's wound.


No one said there was no blood on his shirt.There might have but we just don't know yet.Police already said they are withholding some facts.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The money isn't dirty, its not like they are engaged in illegal activities, hell my dad pays like $120,000 in taxes every quarter. But you are right, Oil when it comes out of the ground is pretty dirty, good thing almost never a drop gets spilled.


 
Thus explaining your " privileged boy " attitude. Bet you've never lived anyplace where you had to go heavily armed every single day 24/7 out of *necessity*. I'd like to toss your ass out on Mindanao or Palawan for a few months , yeah a nice term in Davao is what you need to get a bit of perspective. 

Guess what happens down there when you start following folks and asking them " what are you doing" etc? You get told to fuck off in one of about 50 different dialects and then if you press the issue you get cut high , wide and handsome or maybe if you get lucky you just get shot so you don't have to feel the pain of getting stitched up and healing. 


Tell ya what , there are some folks here who really should just stay in their insular little "safe" suburbs and the like where there's sure to be none of those nasty ass " different people ". 

Some of y'all are just flat out and out disgusting.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Does your wife start the day by trying to bean you in the head with a 19" tube TV?


You mean she got a shot at what we all want to do to you and she wasnt charged? reverse karma?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 26, 2012)

And you are the epitome of human kind right !!!!!!!


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I wouldn't want to be pulled over in the wrong neighborhood and be the wrong color. It is the deep south. Heck, I was called a Yankee in the hills of Alabama and they meant it in a bad way and I was with family.
> 
> Edit: You should have seen their eyes bug out of their heads when I took out my bi-racial granddaughter in Fort Myers.


according to nodrama those people were probably concerned for the way you were holding her. was she wearing a hood?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Ok since your so interested in bring up every claim of racisim in the last 400 yrs and obsessed with peoples life experiences when conveying facts Ill share some history about my family.My great grandpa led the ukraine during the holodomoro.If he didnt flee he probly would have starved along with the 2 million other ukrainians,polish, and other slavs that did.But get this instead of bitch and whine and complain about how bad things were in the ukraine they chose to simply leave.Yes thats right the were chased out of their home land by racisism and other political bullshit.And guess what guys can do the same. If you don't like the way your people are being treated there then LEAVE.No one makes you saty in the US and put up with the white keeping you down.


exactly dont confront it dont talk about it run and hush it up. Your grandfather must be very proud of you.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Thus explaining your " privileged boy " attitude. Bet you've never lived anyplace where you had to go heavily armed every single day 24/7 out of *necessity*. I'd like to toss your ass out on Mindanao or Palawan for a few months , yeah a nice term in Davao is what you need to get a bit of perspective.
> 
> Guess what happens down there when you start following folks and asking them " what are you doing" etc? You get told to fuck off in one of about 50 different dialects and then if you press the issue you get cut high , wide and handsome or maybe if you get lucky you just get shot so you don't have to feel the pain of getting stitched up and healing.
> 
> ...


You keep referencing this shitty ass places(that I am assuming you lived at).Ever stop to think that the reason its so shitty there is because it filled with poeple like you.People that will Cut you on shoot you for the slightest look of verbal address.No one wants to look out for the community Because you might be hurt.So crime runs rampant because none talks to the police.If your community is shitty its because of the people in it.


----------



## xRenox (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You keep referencing this shitty ass places(that I am assuming you lived at).Ever stop to think that the reason its so shitty there is because it filled with poeple like you.People that will Cut you on shoot you for the slightest look of verbal address.No one wants to look out for the community Because you might be hurt.So crime runs rampant because none talks to the police.If your community is shitty its because of the people in it.



He almost sounds like Kurt Russel from Escape from New York


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> according to nodrama those people were probably concerned for the way you were holding her. was she wearing a hood?


Not according to me, let the false accusations fly!!


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Your right i should packed up my wife and kids and my nice life here in canada and move to the ukraine and bitch about shit that happened 100yrs ago.Can't change the past bro its time to let go and realize you live in a free country.you can leave anytime you like.So if your not happy there then leave.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> If he was directly under Trayvon as Zimmerman claimed then there would be blood on him from Trayvon's wound.


 
Still doubtful . Don't take my word for it , do some research on wound dynamics , along with ballistics and just how a given projectile dumps it's force. 

He *may* have gotten some blood on him , it's relatively speaking on the short side of the odds , call it 4 to 1 against even if he's inches away. Nobody has said anything about the *wound* , if it's a contact wound then the " on top of him " postulation may hold some water , the WHY of that and the **who initiated conflict** will tell the story if it turned out to be true. 

If there is any powder stippling on either garments or the wound itself then it was quite close , the deeper and more concentrated the stippling the closer the contact , unburned powder directly deposited into the wound channel would indicate a *contact* wound. 


Look I'm not outing myself any further on this subject , do the research and you'll find out what I'm stating is true. I'd also be interested in the ***specifics*** of the sidearm in question if they are available. Regardless of what anyone within this thread may say the *type* of firearm may say quite a lot. 

Prediction , it will turn out to be a low to medium end 9mm parabellum or .40 s and w , Glock , Taurus , Ruger etc. It won't turn out to be a *real* shooters sidearm such as a Sig , Bauer , Kimber or Brown. There IS a possibility of it being a lower end semi-auto in one of the " Pimp " cartridges such as .380 or .32 acp. If it's a revolver ( which I doubt) it'll be junk such as a Rossi. 

The other possibility is that it will be whatever was " New and Bangerific" in the last issue of " Combat Handguns and Testosterone" that Zimmerman perused. 


NOW........Flip side time to a degree. *IF* Zimmerman did it as I and others suspect and *IF* he has any humanity , morals and ethics whatsoever............then HE has constructed his own ***lifelong*** living HELL that only death will save him from and which will be a far more effective punishment than anything that we or the law could conceive. 

Same thing if it alls turns out to be an accident. 


Some food for thought.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

xRenox said:


> What unit sir...............


MarDet from USS Abraham Lincoln CVN 72 attached to 1st Battallion 7th Marines


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Your right i should packed up my wife and kids and my nice life here in canada and move to the ukraine and bitch about shit that happened 100yrs ago.Can't change the past bro its time to let go and realize you live in a free country.you can leave anytime you like.So if your not happy there then leave.


 

Oh I see now. You're Canadian and you're gonna yap about how we do things in the States. I gotcha , yeah I'm gonna subscribe to that one SURE I am. 

Don't like how we do things then keep your ass on your own side of the line.That's real simple isn't it?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah, I was in Somalia draggin our boys out of that place, you can go eat shit now.


 


Why don't you just see if ya can make me do that? Like I believe you were in that Debacle , you know how many times I've heard that sort of shit? 

And it means exactly WHAT in this? Beyond you swinging that short straw you call a pecker and thinking it makes you some kind of authority.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

It was a 9mm something i dont remember i dont know much about guns.In canada we settle our difference the old fashion way.....Snowballs LOL


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

I live where I live and Im actually safer for it because when crime is organized its invisible. Most people in NY dont get killed randomly, its usually because they fucked with someone else. Thats why I can walk through what you consider dangerous neighborhoods and not get bothered. I mind my own fucking business and know the guys on the corner are doing what they do but its not my problem. They actually arent making the neighborhood any worse than some dudes waiting for a bus. If kids or women are involved Ill risk it but otherwise, everyone knows why theyre there. We dont have methheads or crackheads because we have common sense. 

My hood, there are no gates and the buildings arent as pretty but the people sure are a hell of a lot more decent. 

I feel a lot more unsafe walking through Philadelphia's suburbs than 110th st or South Jamaica.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Most states are like that its called freedom.


 

REally? Well seems like one has the FREEDOM from being stalked and harassed in most States. Rather two edged sword don't you think?


----------



## The Scooby Master (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> NOW........Flip side time to a degree. *IF* Zimmerman did it as I and others suspect and *IF* he has any humanity , morals and ethics whatsoever............then HE has constructed his own ***lifelong*** living HELL that only death will save him from and which will be a far more effective punishment than anything that we or the law could conceive.
> 
> Same thing if it alls turns out to be an accident.
> 
> ...



You are assuming he has a conscience.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah, I was in Somalia draggin our boys out of that place, you can go eat shit now.


So how many black people did you kill?

Feel the nodrama technique. Bock parry technical points. Haduken!


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Any neighbourhood at any time can form a neighborhood watch.You dont have to be registered with anything.You keep saying his violent history.He had no criminal record and he did pass his watch program class.


 
And any one of those theoretical neighborhood watch members that acts like Zimmerman did put themselves on the other side of the law as far as illegal detainment , false police powers and a whole host of other things. 


So you endorse vigilanteism do ya. YAH HANg those " dangerous looking different people ".


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Your right i should packed up my wife and kids and my nice life here in canada and move to the ukraine and bitch about shit that happened 100yrs ago.Can't change the past bro its time to let go and realize you live in a free country.you can leave anytime you like.So if your not happy there then leave.


Too bad you dont speak up when it happens again. Go Grandpa's legacy. Did he suffer for your subdivision? Then it wasnt in vain.

Damn I love Rush!

Read the lyrics theyre in Canadian:

[video=youtube;Vf8jvSPA3XQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf8jvSPA3XQ[/video]


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

The Scooby Master said:


> You are assuming he has a conscience.


 

For crying out loud how could you miss the word *IF* , I even freaking highlighted it. And are not my personal feelings as regards Zimmerman adequately apparent?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

I haved live 20 miles from the US for 15 years.I haven't crossed yet and I dont plan on it.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> To be an aggressor means to attack NOT approach.


 
No approach no attack. And he had no authority to make an approach and even ask authoritarian questions , if he then made the slightest move to detain the kid then **MARTIN** would have been in " the right " under the " stand your ground " statute.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Respect for your service NoDrama but still there are plenty of racists in the Marines, my brother is one of them.

Funny thing is he wasnt until he joined the Marines then moved upstate after his 2 tours and 6 years of service.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And any one of those theoretical neighborhood watch members that acts like Zimmerman did put themselves on the other side of the law as far as illegal detainment , false police powers and a whole host of other things.
> 
> 
> So you endorse vigilanteism do ya. YAH HANg those " dangerous looking different people ".


Zimmerman didnt detain him at least that not what the evidence show so far.I said i before Ill say it again since repeating the same shit over and over is the theme of the day.skittles was suspicious cause he was black.He was suspicious because he was unknown to the neighborhood.He was walking staring at all the houses and acting strange like he was on drugs.It was also pouring rain out.One of the 911 callers when asked if she heard or seen anything else suspicious she said "I heard them talking outside.I thought i was strange because it was raining.Who would be outside in the pouring rain?"
So is this woman a racist too without even seeing trayvons skin color she said it was suspicious for someone to be out in the rain.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> .Wow fl must house alot of racists.


 
BINGO give the Boy a Kewpie Doll , he finally got *something* right.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I haved live 20 miles from the US for 15 years.I haven't crossed yet and I dont plan on it.


but yet you debate in our laws and rights... Somebody wish they could be American


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> this one?


 


BAWAhAHAHAHAAAAAA...........oh damn I DID break a rib laughing. YAH that's Zimmerman...sure thing.BAWHAhahAHHAAAa


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Respect for your service NoDrama but still there are plenty of racists in the Marines, my brother is one of them.
> 
> Funny thing is he wasnt until he joined the Marines then moved upstate after his 2 tours and 6 years of service.


You sure he is a racist and not just a Bigot who throws stereotypes around?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> but yet you debate in our laws and rights... Somebody wish they could be American


I can run google just as well as you pal.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> BAWAhAHAHAHAAAAAA...........oh damn I DID break a rib laughing. YAH that's Zimmerman...sure thing.BAWHAhahAHHAAAa


You're not getting it.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Why all the suspicion for someone walking in the rain? You motherfuckers are so isolated. People walk to work everyday and they have to walk to their cars in the rain if theyre parked far away. You people must not work when it rains. Oh I forgot Florida is the sunshine state.


It rains like almost every day in parts of Florida, short spurts mostly.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nope came back from upstate spouting fucking Jew this and Jew that. Still does. I give him shit about it everyday since he cant process what happened to him upstate ( constant harrassment fights because he looks like Zimmerman) and see how hes now doing it to people. The messed up part is that he looks for stereotypical behavior in people. Jew cut me off, Jews take up all the parking on the Sabbath.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Again you dont need to be registered with anything to be a concerned member of society and watch your community.


 
And in said case no member of society has to put with your shit , we're free to tell you to fuck off when you ask what we're doing and if you persist in harassing us we're free to do something about it within the bounds of the law. 

You run along now and go exercise your wannabe cop fantasies , let us all know what a big hero you are and how that works out for ya.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Slams doors in their faces and steps up to them to see if they want to fight. He wasnt like that before.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> according to nodrama those people were probably concerned for the way you were holding her. was she wearing a hood?


I was with my step-daughter and we could her them murmur, 'Which one's the mother'. I felt sorry for my granddaughter, I still do. She doesn't fit in with anyone they are the ones who truly feel the pain not their parents.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Nope came back from upstate spouting fucking Jew this and Jew that. Still does. I give him shit about it everyday since he cant process what happened to him upstate ( constant harrassment fights because he looks like Zimmerman) and see how hes now doing it to people. The messed up part is that he looks for stereotypical behavior in people. Jew cut me off, Jews take up all the parking on the Sabbath.


I will admit, those Jews do take up a lot of parking on the Sabbath.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I can run google just as well as you pal.


You must want to be American.. It can be pretty awesome at times.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You have shit on your teeth BRO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sure what all those medals are for but Im sure they dont just give them away.Props man I wish I had the nuts for shit like that.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And in said case no member of society has to put with your shit , we're free to tell you to fuck off when you ask what we're doing and if you persist in harassing us we're free to do something about it within the bounds of the law.
> 
> You run along now and go exercise your wannabe cop fantasies , let us all know what a big hero you are and how that works out for ya.


Absolutely right!! But you aren't allowed to then attack the person. If he keeps following you, run, there is NO WAY Zimmerman can run faster!!


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Im not sure what all those medals are for but Im sure they dont just give them away.Props man I wish I had the nuts for shit like that.


They pretty much give the one on the very very right away, I stupidly sold my Kuwaiti liberation medal because it was made of gold and I needed the money to pay off a debt. I kick myself for doing that.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> The truth can be painful sometimes.
> you can make me out to be a racist all you want but i dont suffer from white guilt.I call it like i see it.


 
No " making it out" involved , you've conveniently provided quite solid evidence of it.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> This is exactly why i dislike most americans.Your right the stupid canucks could never be as awesome as you.


Yes we are pretty fuckin awesome..Now could you fuckin guys move a little further north. We need more parking spaces


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I dunno about you , but I find it most effective to close the distance between me and the person I want to ask questions. People find it rude to yell. I normally do this by moving faster than the other guy. Does that make me a dangerous person who you should attack?


 
YUP , when you're moving " fast" at a person and getting closer than they desire it *can* be construed to be a threat , do that to me and you'll get told to hold your distance , if you don't or you insist on " moving fast" and act in a threatening manner I'm going to level you. 

And I will and have get/gotten away with it. On top of being a bullshit artist you know very little about the dynamics of self defense , be it interpersonal hand to hand or with a weapon.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> They pretty much give the one on the very very right away, I stupidly sold my Kuwaiti liberation medal because it was made of gold and I needed the money to pay off a debt. I kick myself for doing that.


..........


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I was with my step-daughter and we could her them murmur, 'Which one's the mother'. I felt sorry for my granddaughter, I still do. She doesn't fit in with anyone they are the ones who truly feel the pain not their parents.


My niece is half Puerto Rican half Italian. She just moved to South Jersey from Philly and she is catching shit left and right. Girls are calling her a Mexican and shes getting into fights. 

I only got that shit when people found out I was Peruvian. Before that I was one of the "boys" (lasted about 30 mins into a conversation as I dont shit talk much, then when they found out I was latino the in jokes stopped and they became about me)

Funny how everyone assumes we all eat rice and beans all the time. I love my rice and beans but just maybe once a week. 


I admit I have picked up some bad habits stereotyping people. Im trying to start over because Ive become too jaded on both ends but Ive been in too many situations not to recognize it in myself and others.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> i am not certain on this, but I believe it is private property.


I couldn't find a clear answer but found this interesting read. cn
http://ifpo.org/articlebank/gatedcommunity.html


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> They pretty much give the one on the very very right away, I stupidly sold my Kuwaiti liberation medal because it was made of gold and I needed the money to pay off a debt. I kick myself for doing that.


I find myself on ebay at times looking at war medals thinking what kind of asshole would sell these? LOL I guess if you earned you have the right to sell them. It pisses me off tho when I see people on pawn stars or something selling their grandfather war medals a few bucks.That should be borderline illegal.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> This is exactly why i dislike most americans.


I dislike foreigners who inject their useless opinion into our politics ,only adding more confusion and tension to an already hostile situation.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> It was a 9mm something i dont remember i dont know much about guns.In canada we settle our difference the old fashion way.....Snowballs LOL


 

I figured as much , that will most likely mean Glock or Ruger the two mid lines of choice for cop wannabes , lesser chance it will be a Taurus or a CZ. 


I'll give you some food for though here 501, Ask me how many idiots like Zimmerman we flunk out of defensive shooting , combat tactics and LEO training courses. And news for you , one HELL of a lot flunk of **attitude** , not quite as many who flunk out on the criteria of unsafe weapons handling but pretty close. 

Now before you go running off with more ad hominem THINK about that for a moment. A lot of those individuals turn out to have records quite similar to Zimmermans. 

And here's where I part company with *some* firearms aficianados in the States , I don't think that ALL folks should have a firearm and indeed there are those that are THOROUGHLY and COMPLETELY unsuitable to own a firearm. 

Zimmerman was one of those.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> LOL my pussy country? wow dude can you say ignorant.
> werent you the defensive firearm trianing dude?
> sure dont know much about the laws i mean hell even a dumb canuck knows more than you.


 

Oh really? You don't seem to have proven that so far , why don't you just do that. Come on and detail the firearms and self defense laws in this country. 

Put up or shut up.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Oh really? You don't seem to have proven that so far , why don't you just do that. Come on and detail the firearms and self defense laws in this country.
> 
> Put up or shut up.


Its been repeated over and over again.Your either too dumb or too blind too see that.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If you weren't suck an arrogant prick you would soon find out my opinion is not the only thing going south across the border.
> 
> I would love to see our borders close for a few weeks even.It would be quite comical.Cause we could never survive without your citrus fruit and wine that comes north LOL.


I know you thinking about what you would love to do with a prick , but I think you meant *such.


*
Why do Canadians have a maple leaf on their flag?



It shows them what to use for toilet paper.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

Great. I just wasted my time arguing with a 12 year old.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

so, i went to the dog park and got a bite to eat.

who won?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I would be willing to bet that you a little fella.That is only tough with a pistol and in the dark.Tell me do you suffer for little man syndrome?


 
Whatever , you can always come on across the line and prove that , shouldn't be much of a problem since I'm such a " little fella" and you're such a Big Studly Canucker. 


We can arrange it if you wish. If you don't wish then quit trying to swing your dick ,I mean I know it's hard to get enough of it to hold onto with that thumb and forefinger.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Its been repeated over and over again.Your either too dumb or too blind too see that.


 

SIDESTEP. In other words you've nary a clue about what you just claimed to be " more expert" in than I am. I mean since according to you I "know nothing" then it oughta be eeeeaaaasssssyyyyyyy for ya to PROVE it.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Please lets stick to the dead kid and the wannabe cop.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Your an Idiot.


*you're

as in, it sound like you are eager to suck on an arrogant prick, but i bet you would settle for sucking on a humble prick.

one can wipe their ass with a maple leaf, but a star is much too large and hot to be effective for wiping one's ass.

thanks for sticking up for zimmerman! is he a saint yet?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

*2011 Florida Statutes CHAPTER 776 JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE*[SUP][17][/SUP]
*776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.*&#8212;A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other&#8217;s imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
(1)&#8195;He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or(2)&#8195;Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013.


I dont know how to highlight but focus on this part

A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other&#8217;s imminent use of unlawful force.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Please lets stick to the dead kid and the wannabe cop.


did they release the photos of zimmerman's "broken nose" and "smashed skull" yet?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I dont know how to highlight but focus on this part
> 
> A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other&#8217;s imminent use of unlawful force.


The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who...Initially provokes the use of force against himself or herself

seems to be that if zimmerman had stood his ground instead of provoking the whole incident, all we'd have to worry about would be trayvon possible choking on a skittle.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Now we are turning into grammar nazi's? I did not know you could wipe your ass with a maple leaf.Was this an american discovery?In canada we use TP.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Now we are turning into grammar nazi's? I did not know you could wipe your ass with a maple leaf.Was this an american discovery?In canada we use TP.


since when is it a wise idea to call someone an idiot while failing to use grammar you should have learned in grade three?

must be that superior canadian education.

i've been informed that canadians don't wipe at all because they are unaware that their shit stinks.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> *2011 Florida Statutes CHAPTER 776 JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE*[SUP][17][/SUP]
> *776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.*&#8212;A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other&#8217;s imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
> (1)&#8195;He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or(2)&#8195;Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013.
> 
> ...


 

EXACTLY . And since Zimmerman was utilising ***UNLAWFUL FORCE***..............well do you care to shoot the other foot too?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

If trayvon swings first zimmerman is innocent.You cant prove he didnt several witnesses gave testimony to the police that backs up zimmermans claims of self defense.Along with document police testimony of injuries to zimmermans nose and head.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Now we are turning into grammar nazi's? I did not know you could wipe your ass with a maple leaf.Was this an american discovery?In canada we use TP.


An Englishman, a Canadian and an American were captured by terrorists.
The terrorist leader said, "Before we shoot you, you will be allowed last words. Please let me know what you wish to talk about."

The Englishman replied, "I wish to speak of loyalty and service to the crown."
The Canadian replied, "Since you are involved in a question of national purpose, national identity, and secession, I wish to talk about the history of constitutional process in Canada, special status, distinct society and uniqueness within diversity."

The American replied, "Just shoot me before the Canadian starts talking."


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> since when is it a wise idea to call someone an idiot while failing to use grammar you should have learned in grade three?
> 
> must be that superior canadian education.
> 
> i've been informed that canadians don't wipe at all because they are unaware that their shit stinks.


Actually it smells like maple syrup.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

You dont corner someone, you give them an out. anyone can tell you that. Security was part of my retail job as well and unless you want someone flailing or lunging at you, you dont corner them.
You see someone suspicious you ask if they need help and then you observe. You leave an out for the person to change their mind and walk away. Why? Because you are the one in control. Zimmerman gave up control by stalking him and cornering him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If trayvon swings first zimmerman is innocent.You cant prove he didnt several witnesses gave testimony to the police that backs up zimmermans claims of self defense.Along with document police testimony of injuries to zimmermans nose and head.


it doesn't say "initially provoked the use of justifiable force", it says "initially provoked the use of force", right or wrong.

zimmerman was the initial provoker. if he stands his ground, trayvon eats skittles. but instead, he aggressed him for hundreds of yards, making him the aggressor.

and again, there is zero physical evidence of any assault whatsoever. you have no evidence, just one notoriously unreliable eyewitness account that does not even know what happened right before the gunshot was fired and a police report in which they were "correcting" people's statements.

zimmerman was the aggressor and did not exhaust all escape options.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Actually it smells like maple syrup.


Q: What do urine samples and Canadian beer have in common?


A: The taste.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it doesn't say "initially provoked the use of justifiable force", it says "initially provoked the use of force", right or wrong.
> 
> zimmerman was the initial provoker. if he stands his ground, trayvon eats skittles. but instead, he aggressed him for hundreds of yards, making him the aggressor.
> 
> ...



Your wrong.Following someone for 13 minutes doesn't justify trayvon swinging on him(if thats what happened).And according to the evidence that we know about it appears he did.He would be found innocent with or without the stand your ground law.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Still doubtful . Don't take my word for it , do some research on wound dynamics , along with ballistics and just how a given projectile dumps it's force.
> 
> He *may* have gotten some blood on him , it's relatively speaking on the short side of the odds , call it 4 to 1 against even if he's inches away. Nobody has said anything about the *wound* , if it's a contact wound then the " on top of him " postulation may hold some water , the WHY of that and the **who initiated conflict** will tell the story if it turned out to be true.
> 
> ...


 The gun was a Kel Tec PF-9, so low-end semi-auto. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Q: What do urine samples and Canadian beer have in common?
> 
> 
> A: The taste.


this guy had an awesome page where he trolled canadians, but he took it down, sadly.

http://www.negativepositive.org/fuck-canada.html


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

haha you dont like the taste of beer with alcohol in it? you prefer that watered down horse piss.Down here men drink canadian beer and woman drink MGD


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Your wrong.Following someone for 13 minutes doesn't justify trayvon swinging on him(if thats what happened).


*you're

even if that's what happened, it does not matter if it was justified or not. read the law. all that matters is that zimmerman initially provoked the situation by being the aggressor. he was not standing his ground, which is what this law provides protection for.

learn to read AND write.



cliffey501 said:


> And according to the evidence that we know about it appears he did.He would be found innocent with or without the stand your ground law.


what evidence? you. have. no. evidence.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, i went to the dog park and got a bite to eat.
> 
> who won?


You part Korean too?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> haha you dont like the taste of beer with alcohol in it? you prefer that watered down horse piss.Down here men drink canadian beer and woman drink MGD


*women

witness the superiority of the canadian education system in action.

damn, canadians are DUMB.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> haha you dont like the taste of beer with alcohol in it? you prefer that watered down horse piss.Down here men drink canadian beer and woman drink MGD


Why do Canadians like to do it `doggie-style`? So they both can watch hockey!!!


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this guy had an awesome page where he trolled canadians, but he took it down, sadly.
> 
> http://www.negativepositive.org/fuck-canada.html


probly because of lack of interest.
americans has some many countries to make fun of (because they are so fucking awesome)So why waste all day trolling canada?

who makes fun of canadians besides americans?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You part Korean too?


4/10

while we were there, a white pit chased a smallish australian shepherd dog who yelped in distress. all the owners ran after them and the lady with the shepherd started cussing out the pit owner, saying the dog was aggressive and shouldn't be there (i assure you from my impartial position on the hill, they were just playing and the pit was well behaved). the pit owner shot back that she shouldn't bring in such a timid dog and expect anything different to happen. other pit owners stepped up and got in her face about it too (her dog was a timid fucking pussy and should have been on a leash). 

in any case, things got heated and the cops were called. the lady with the timid dog started yelling at a couple of regulars whose two labs love to fight rough, telling them that their dogs should not be there playing so rough. the regulars informed her that they were a bonded pair, not aggressive strangers, and that was how they played (with any other dogs, they submit, even our puppy humps them in dominance).

the cops showed up but no dogs were arrested.

i just sat there, stoned, LOLing the whole time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> probly because of lack of interest.
> americans has some many countries to make fun of (because they are so fucking awesome)So why waste all day trolling canada?
> 
> who makes fun of canadians besides americans?


*probably
*so

my god, canadians are so dumb.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> 4/10
> 
> while we were there, a white pit chased a smallish australian shepherd dog who yelped in distress. all the owners ran after them and the lady with the shepherd started cussing out the pit owner, saying the dog was aggressive and shouldn't be there (i assure you from my impartial position on the hill, they were just playing and the pit was well behaved). the pit owner shot back that she shouldn't bring in such a timid dog and expect anything different to happen. other pit owners stepped up and got in her face about it too (her dog was a timid fucking pussy and should have been on a leash).
> 
> ...


i seen what you did there


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *probably
> *so
> 
> my god, canadians are so dumb.





*My 


skittles(10 character)


----------



## londonfog (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> probly because of lack of interest.
> americans has some many countries to make fun of (because they are so fucking awesome)So why waste all day trolling canada?
> 
> who makes fun of canadians besides americans?



There were three guys, a Canadian, an American and a Brit. They were all going to be executed. The executioner said that since all three were to be executed that night, that they would each get to choose the method by which they would die.
Their choices were: lethal injection, electric chair or by hanging. The American was afraid of needles and didn't want to be hanged. The American chose the electric chair. He sat in the chair and they pulled the switch and nothing happened. The executioner said that if this happens a second time that he could go free. They tried a second time and again nothing happened so they set him free.
The guy from England was also afraid of needles and didn't want to be hanged so he too chose the electric chair. Once again, the chair didn&#8217;t work and he was free.
Next it was the Canadians turn to pick how he was to be executed. He said &#8220;I&#8217;m afraid of needles, the electric chair won&#8217;t work so you&#8217;re going to have to hang me&#8221;.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

For people that are pushing for "equal" rights you sure crack alot of jokes.Borderline bullying maybe even harassment.Wheres my pistol? Shit Im not allowed to own 1.Im coming with snowballs and maple syrup.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, i went to the dog park and got a bite to eat.
> 
> who won?


I'm calling PETA


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> *My
> 
> 
> skittles(10 character)


capitalization is not spelling.

canadians are so dumb.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> capitalization is not spelling.
> 
> canadians are so dumb.


Uncle Bigot strikes back...again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Uncle Bigot strikes back...again.


so the guy who is trying to assign responsibility to martin for getting shot because he seemed so thuggish looking is trying to call me a bigot now?

you are a real "no-limits-nigga", harrekin. just an all around admirable human being.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Uncle Bigot strikes back...again.


oh, i almost forgot. i plan on walking my dog later, i plan on wearing a carhart jacket, old cap, and blue jeans. is this acceptable enough to make sure i don't arouse suspicion? or will people mistake me for an out of work locksmith trying to break into homes and aggress me for 15 minutes?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> capitalization is not spelling.


This is the first fact to come out of your mouth this whole thread.

*C&#8203;apitalization is grammar.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, i almost forgot. i plan on walking my dog later, i plan on wearing a carhart jacket, old cap, and blue jeans. is this acceptable enough to make sure i don't arouse suspicion? or will people mistake me for an out of work locksmith trying to break into homes and aggress me for 15 minutes?


Maybe try not beating the shit outta the armed neighbourhood watch guy, you won't get shot that way. 

Go cry in your Cornflakes, you can't make a sensible argument, you just hate Hispanics and Muslims, just admit it. Jews, Blacks and Whites are ok, but Muslims and Hispanics arnt? 

Democrats - Selectively Prejudiced since 2008.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> This is the first fact to come out of your mouth this whole thread.
> 
> *C&#8203;apitalization is grammar.


too bad for you i am not a grammar nazi, i just enjoy pointing out the failings of the canadian educational system, of which you are clearly a victim in progress. let us know when you graduate grade school, i'll send you a hokey card.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Maybe try not beating the shit outta the armed neighbourhood watch guy, you won't get shot that way.
> 
> Go cry in your Cornflakes, you can't make a sensible argument, you just hate Hispanics and Muslims, just admit it. Jews, Blacks and Whites are ok, but Muslims and Hispanics arnt?
> 
> Democrats - Selectively Prejudiced since 2008.


i have no problem with hispanics, but people who aggressively pursue someone and then try to claim they did so in self defense register pretty low with me.

but even lower are shit stains of human beings who try to blame the victim because he looked the wrong way.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

blah blah blah myeh


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, i went to the dog park and got a bite to eat.
> 
> who won?


I don't know. It turned into a penis measuring contest so I lost interest.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> too bad for you i am not a grammar nazi, i just enjoy pointing out the failings of the canadian educational system, of which you are clearly a victim in progress. let us know when you graduate grade school, i'll send you a hokey card.


Yes its quite ironic too since you keep missing that capital.

*Too

Are you done with this stupidity yet?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't know. It turned into a penis measuring contest so I lost interest.


Come on Carne drop that Anaconda.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i have no problem with hispanics, but people who aggressively pursue someone and then try to claim they did so in self defense register pretty low with me.
> 
> but even lower are shit stains of human beings who try to blame the victim because he looked the wrong way.


Notice how you didnt't say anything about the muslims?You muslim hating little racist.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i have no problem with hispanics, but people who aggressively pursue someone and then try to claim they did so in self defense register pretty low with me.
> 
> but even lower are shit stains of human beings who try to blame the victim because he looked the wrong way.


You assume the Hispanic guy started the fight and Skittle boy can do no wrong in your eyes, you're a bigot plain and simple. If I approach you on MY PRIVATE PROPERTY, and you start to swing at me, have I given up my right to self defence?


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, i almost forgot. i plan on walking my dog later, i plan on wearing a carhart jacket, old cap, and blue jeans. is this acceptable enough to make sure i don't arouse suspicion? or will people mistake me for an out of work locksmith trying to break into homes and aggress me for 15 minutes?



If they do, you can always tell them you have never worked a day in your life and that you don't have to steal because you are a freeloader !


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Notice how you didnt't say anything about the muslims?You muslim hating little racist.


He's shown his colours re: Muslims before, his missus is Jewish so he automatically hates Muslims...makes sense right?


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

gyroscope said:


> if they do, you can always tell them you have never worked a day in your life and that you don't have to steal because you are a freeloader !


ding ding ding!


----------



## missnu (Mar 26, 2012)

I thought the 911 operator did a bang up job too...I mean we'll just wait and see how all this plays out...gee sure is nice that everything got quieter after that gunshot...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You assume the Hispanic guy started the fight and Skittle boy can do no wrong in your eyes, you're a bigot plain and simple. If I approach you on MY PRIVATE PROPERTY, and you start to swing at me, have I given up my right to self defence?


It was public property and he was several feet from where he was staying. Zimmerman approached Trayvon. Zimmerman left his vehicle in the parking lot and followed Trayvon nearly to his front door. I'm sorry, who approached whom again?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You assume the Hispanic guy started the fight and Skittle boy can do no wrong in your eyes, you're a bigot plain and simple. If I approach you on MY PRIVATE PROPERTY, and you start to swing at me, have I given up my right to self defence?


you would have to exhaust every possible escape and my "swinging" would have to be a threat to your life or great bodily harm.

you have not given up your right to self defense, you have only subjected yourself to much stricter guidelines for self defense first.

but again, zimmerman did not simply "approach" martin, he pursued him actively for a long time, got out of his vehicle and followed him several hundred yards and then murdered him just steps away from his door. 

if all zimmerman wanted to was approach him, he could have rolled down his window right away and said "hey, what are you doing here?". or he could have just called the police and sat back and stood his ground. he did neither, and he was using racial epithets along the way.

stupid canadians and drunk irish.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He's shown his colours re: Muslims before, his missus is Jewish so he automatically hates Muslims...makes sense right?


you must have missed the time when we were discussing the NYC mosque, i was fighting for them the whole time.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you would have to exhaust every possible escape and my "swinging" would have to be a threat to your life or great bodily harm.
> 
> you have not given up your right to self defense, you have only subjected yourself to much stricter guidelines for self defense first.
> 
> ...


Retarded Americans, see I can do it too, doesn't win the argument tho. 

A private, gated neighbourhood is private property, you keep intentionally ignoring that fact.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

missnu said:


> I thought the 911 operator did a bang up job too...I mean we'll just wait and see how all this plays out...gee sure is nice that everything got quieter after that gunshot...


zimmerman was clearly getting his ass handed to him by a kid about 10 years his minor and about 100 pounds less than him and was screaming! he couldn't possibly escape from the person who weighs so much less than him!

that's what we're about to hear from the people crowning zimmerman as a saint.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it doesn't say "initially provoked the use of justifiable force", it says "initially provoked the use of force", right or wrong.
> 
> zimmerman was the initial provoker. if he stands his ground, trayvon eats skittles. but instead, he aggressed him for hundreds of yards, making him the aggressor.
> 
> ...


Asking questions is now "use of force" whoever decided that one has a small IQ.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

UB ignore the facts ? What else is new ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Retarded Americans, see I can do it too, doesn't win the argument tho.
> 
> A private, gated neighbourhood is private property, you keep intentionally ignoring that fact.


trayvon was murdered just feet from the residence where he was staying, it was his private property too.

dumb, drunk irish.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Asking questions is now "use of force" whoever decided that one has a small IQ.


you don't seem to get what it means to stand your ground. you don't stand your ground by following someone for 15 minutes and then getting out of your car and following someone several hundred yards.

that's the type of mistake that someone with an IQ two standard deviations below average would make.


----------



## apollo4 (Mar 26, 2012)

maybe he shouldnt have started beating a mam with a gun.we all kno how wannabe cops are


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Asking questions is now "use of force" whoever decided that one has a small IQ.


zimmerman had plenty of time to either ask martin what he was doing there or just sit back after he called the cops. he didn't do either. he aggressed the young man for no other reason than he was black and that made him suspicious in zimmerman's eyes.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you don't seem to get what it means to stand your ground. you don't stand your ground by following someone for 15 minutes and then getting out of your car and following someone several hundred yards.
> 
> that's the type of mistake that someone with an IQ two standard deviations below average would make.


Stand your ground law has nothing to do with this, its going to be simple self defense, wait and see.

This has already been stated multiple times, you seem to ignore most things that are posted, if you can even remember who posted them in the first place.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

Did they figure out where he stole the Skittles from ?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman had plenty of time to either ask martin what he was doing there or just sit back after he called the cops. he didn't do either. he aggressed the young man for no other reason than he was black and that made him suspicious in zimmerman's eyes.


You don't know what he did. Again, you are purely speculating on the events.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

apollo4 said:


> maybe he shouldnt have started beating a mam with a gun.we all kno how wannabe cops are


unfounded. you have absolutely zero physical evidence of this claim.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/03/26/10872124-trayvon-martin-was-suspended-three-times-from-school

This keeps getting better and better.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You don't know what he did. Again, you are purely speculating on the events.


he himself said twice that he was pursuing him and called him a fucking coon. it's on tape. that's solid evidence.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> trayvon was murdered just feet from the residence where he was staying, it was his private property too.
> 
> dumb, drunk irish.


Yup never had an Ulster boy harrass him on his own land.How quickly we forget how those in power abuse it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Stand your ground law has nothing to do with this...


he's claiming protection under the stand your ground law, dummy.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he himself said twice that he was pursuing him and called him a fucking coon. it's on tape. that's solid evidence.


You can make out that terrible audio? Really? you 100% sure he didn't say "goon"? and he never said he was pursuing, not ever. Zero facts for UB again.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Did they figure out where he stole the Skittles from ?


You know when you jam your head up NLSK1's ass you almost sound like him.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> trayvon was murdered just feet from the residence where he was staying, it was his private property too.
> 
> dumb, drunk irish.


Maybe if all of you were "dumb" and "drunk" like us your society wouldn't be quite so fucked? Just a little thought for you to try undertake. 

Its a pity (so called) Liberals can't use their brains a little more liberally. 

By the way, as a graduate of the American public school system, youd do well not to try call people from other countries "dumb"...youll never come out on top of that argument.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he's claiming protection under the stand your ground law, dummy.


SO?, its self defense. I can claim kingdom over you, doesn't make it so.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/03/26/10872124-trayvon-martin-was-suspended-three-times-from-school
> 
> This keeps getting better and better.


wow, so not only was he suspended for having an empty bag, but also for being late once and writing WTF on a locker once?

off with his head!

your smear campaign is pathetic, and often false. remember that photo of someone with sagging pants, no shirt, and flipping off the camera? it was fake.

http://www.examiner.com/political-buzz-in-national/right-wing-websites-anonymous-sources-go-after-trayvon-martin?CID=examiner_alerts_article


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You can make out that terrible audio? Really? you 100% sure he didn't say "goon"? and he never said he was pursuing, not ever. Zero facts for UB again.


"are you following him? "

"yes"

following and pursuing is the same damn thing.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> unfounded. you have absolutely zero physical evidence of this claim.



Actually, from the police reports, Zimmerman had a broken nose and lacerations on his head and neck. 

But I supposed he did that to himself while Travan sat on top of him saying hello.

You are going to be wrong about this one too UB...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> SO?, its self defense. I can claim kingdom over you, doesn't make it so.


you said it has nothing to do with stand your ground laws, when his entire protection is stand your ground laws.

don't blame me, blame yourself for a full-blown fail there.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, so not only was he suspended for having an empty bag, but also for being late once and writing WTF on a locker once?
> 
> off with his head!
> 
> ...


You left out the part about the burglary tools and stolen property.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> You know when you jam your head up NLSK1's ass you almost sound like him.


I have barely participated in this conversation. And my point is and still remains that we need to see all the facts.

And the facts keep coming out against Travan....

We need to still wait and see but people like UB and you will stir up another 100 pages of shit I imagine.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> You know when you jam your head up NLSK1's ass you almost sound like him.


Thanks, but this still does not tell me where the Skittles came from.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> unfounded. you have absolutely zero physical evidence of this claim.


Did you watch Lawrence O'Donnell? The lawyer representing Zimmerman ran out of the studio before they started airing the segment. Apparently he found out what Lawrence was going to focus on. The physical evidence.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Actually, from the police reports, Zimmerman had a broken nose and lacerations on his head and neck.
> 
> But I supposed he did that to himself while Travan sat on top of him saying hello.
> 
> You are going to be wrong about this one too UB...


Yeah he did it to himself while Martin tried to barter for his innocent life with Skittles and Pop


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Actually, from the police reports, Zimmerman had a broken nose and lacerations on his head and neck.


and what physical evidence do you have of this?

nothing.

you are relying on police reports from a police force that was correcting other people's accounts and which has a history of embarrassing incidents like this one.

no pictures, no shirt with blood on it....nothing.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

What does this say ?

As the City Commission hearing approached, there were these other developments:


The Smoking Gun, a website that tracks criminal cases and document filings, reported Monday afternoon that Martin's mother, Sybrina Fulton, filed two applications last week for trademarks on her late son's name.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Did you watch Lawrence O'Donnell? The lawyer representing Zimmerman ran out of the studio before they started airing the segment. Apparently he found out what Lawrence was going to focus on. The physical evidence.


i saw that. what a coward.

i guess if they're not going to lob softballs at you, run away in fear.

fucking pussy. let's see how well a coward like this does in a court of law against the best in the land.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

sweep treyvon under the rug with the others. its all good in the hood.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Did you watch Lawrence O'Donnell? The lawyer representing Zimmerman ran out of the studio before they started airing the segment. Apparently he found out what Lawrence was going to focus on. The physical evidence.


You have proof of this?


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What does this say ?
> 
> As the City Commission hearing approached, there were these other developments:
> 
> ...


What a classy act from a "grieving mother".


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What does this say ?
> 
> As the City Commission hearing approached, there were these other developments:
> 
> ...


Make money on the death of your son, that is exactly what grieving mothers do. You have a link for us?....Never mind....http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/trayvon-martin-trademarks-769123


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Fulton is seeking marks for the phrases "I Am Trayvon" and "Justice for Trayvon," according to filings with the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office. In both instances, Fulton is seeking the trademarks for use on "digital materials," namely, CDs and DVDs featuring Trayvon Martin," and other products.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

and the smear campaign against trayvon goes on.

don't have a leg to stand on? blame the victim!

skirts are an invitation to rape and hoodies are an invitation to murder.

fucking coons.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

When they gun each other down, they don't march. I don't get it ?


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

zimmerman might have prevented you from getting robbed in the uture... matrix style.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Meanwhile, Angela Corey, the special prosecutor assigned to the case, told ABC News that means "the state must go forward and be able to prove its case beyond a reasonable doubt. ... So it makes the case in general more difficult than a normal criminal case."

Why is it so much more difficult than a normal criminal case? According to race baiters everywhere its a clear cut case of cold blooded murder.According to some people he should be dead already.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> zimmerman might have prevented you from getting robbed in the uture... matrix style.


Hell yeah. My Skittles are safe thanks to a Hispanic. Who'd ever thunk it ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

o'donnell is hammering the orlando sentinel right now for presenting zimmerman's changing story as fact.

the lady kept trying to say that o'donnell was misrepresenting her, at which point he would just read back the story verbatim.

that shut her the fuck up.

but the real question is, why does zimmerman's story keep changing?


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> but the real question is, why does zimmerman's story keep changing?


because "some people deserve it" doesnt fly in the media? who knows WHAT went down, dude. maybe sex for money... its like OJ... we will NEVER know.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, so not only was he suspended for having an empty bag, but also for being late once and writing WTF on a locker once?
> 
> off with his head!
> 
> ...


I didnt even know that article existed...LoL
I found the pic from a facebook page called "Trayvon Martin"..... 
Why would someone create a fake facebook page just to bash the kid?.. How little of a life could you have...


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and the smear campaign against trayvon goes on.
> 
> don't have a leg to stand on? blame the victim!
> 
> ...


It would seem like it yes.



Police say thirteen black males aged 17-27 participated in the brutal gang rape of an 11 year old. They video taped the gang rape with multiple cameras to show to friends. The video and photo stills were discovered circulated among students at several area High Schools and Middle Schools. Including the school that the 11 year old victim attended.


The attack took place in Cleveland, Texas and one of the alleged perps is even the son of a Cleveland school board member.




*Despite the fact that the girl is 11, many in the black community claim that no crime has been committed. Instead they say that the 11 year old was a willing participate who sought out sex with adult men. Family members of several of the accused have gone on angry rants defending their innocence. A group of family members even mobbed the court house to proclaim their innocence.*Some of the suspects already had unrelated pending charges, including one for felony manslaughter.​


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

Too bad Zimmerman did not live near OJ in the day !!


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Mar 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> When they gun each other down, they don't march. I don't get it ?


.........wrong


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I didnt even know that article existed...LoL
> I found the pic from a facebook page called "Trayvon Martin".....
> Why would someone create a fake facebook page just to bash the kid?.. How little of a life could you have...


about as much of a life as gyroscope has.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> It would seem like it yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice smear campaign. all black people are animals, we get it.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> about as much of a life as gyroscope has.


Thing could be worse for me. I could live off of my inlaws and stay on here all day like you !!!


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nice smear campaign. all black people are animals, we get it.


Even some animals have compassion, unlike thugs in the hood.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Yeah he did it to himself while Martin tried to barter for his innocent life with Skittles and Pop


 


Nahhhh Skittles -n- Beer


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Thing could be worse for me. I could live off of my inlaws and stay on here all day like you !!!


awww, the sad little fuck changed his location to "on my way to oregon".

he can't get me out of his head!


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> awww, the sad little fuck changed his location to "on my way to oregon".
> 
> he can't get me out of his head!


I am happy as a clam because I don't need anyone to support me. You just wish you could say that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I am happy as a clam because I don't need anyone to support me. You just wish you could say that.


i can say that, but it's more fun to watch you follow me around like an internet gaylord.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nice smear campaign. all black people are animals, we get it.


Yes its me the dumb canuck behind the smear campaign.Really? I never used one 1 derogatory word in this thread.But Im racist?Like I said I don't suffer from white guilt.So that shit isn't going to fly.Because I refuse to tip toe around the issue of race Im a racist? Why is the politically correct term for a black man an African American.But if your white your not european american your just white.Its all the same.Race should be a non. just because im white doesn't mean i haven't been affected by racism.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> just because im white doesn't mean i haven't been affected by racism.


i always love hearing the stories, so please share how racism has *effected* you.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Yes its me the dumb canuck behind the smear campaign.Really? I never used one 1 derogatory word in this thread.But Im racist?Like I said I don't suffer from white guilt.So that shit isn't going to fly.Because I refuse to tip toe around the issue of race Im a racist? Why is the politically correct term for a black man an African American.But if your white your not european american your just white.Its all the same.Race should be a non. just because im white doesn't mean i haven't been affected by racism.


You missed the point man, White people = Racism, we're all just racist crackers


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

leave buck alone. the dude is solid. treyvan was a criminal jacking a wallet.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i can say that, but it's more fun to watch you follow me around like an internet gaylord.


You talk a lot of shit for a gay-wad. What would you do if not for sucking on the inlaws tits ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You talk a lot of shit for a gay-wad. What would you do if not for sucking on the inlaws tits ?


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>



You have too much time on your hands UB. Get a job you lazy bum.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 26, 2012)

UB is the pufferfish of the internet...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i always love hearing the stories, so please share how racism has *effected* you.


It taught me Ebonics...


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> UB is the pufferfish of the internet...



That and a blow-me fish.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

urkel is on dancing with the stars.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Yes its me the dumb canuck behind the smear campaign.Really? I never used one 1 derogatory word in this thread.But Im racist?Like I said I don't suffer from white guilt.So that shit isn't going to fly.Because I refuse to tip toe around the issue of race Im a racist? Why is the politically correct term for a black man an African American.But if your white your not european american your just white.Its all the same.Race should be a non. just because im white doesn't mean i haven't been affected by racism.


Ive always thought that the term African American took away the power of being Black and somehow cut people off from the pride people used to have in being BLACK. African American somehow implies that this nation sees Black people as equals when historically that hasnt been the case.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> It taught me Ebonics...



And they want to teach that shit in schools.*smh*


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You have too much time on your hands UB. Get a job you lazy bum.


who are you to tell me what to do with my life?

answer: no one. just a loser on the internet.

i am completely happy every day when i wake up and it just pisses you off. you poor, bitter thing.

maybe buy a kitten or something. you need help.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe buy a kitten or something. you need help.



IF I wanted one, I could buy one and I would not have to ask my wife or bum the money off of her like you would.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i always love hearing the stories, so please share how racism has *effected* you.


Ok well I already see where this is going but,sure I will take the bait.

I moved to my current city which is fairly small(12 000 ppl) and i didnt know anyone here.Not a soul.So on my first night here in this new town I walk to seven eleven(wow this sounds alot like trayvon and im not even making this up its all true).I grab some chicken strips and begin walking home.I lived only anout 9-10 block away.On my way home Im walking down a back alley when all of a sudden a cop pulled up from the rear at the same time another cop car comes flying at me from the from.and then a bike cop even rolls up.They told me that neighborhood watch phoned in a report of a suspicious person.I tell them my name which they run and it comes up Im still on probation and that i have a curfew.My probation expired about a month before.But it was still showing up in the system.I tell them this but they dont believe me.I was just a punk kid upto no good.Long story short I spent the weekend in jail before they could phone judge that signed my probation.After that I was released without charge.Bastards didn't even say sorry lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> IF I wanted one, I could buy one and I would not have to ask my wife or bum the money off of her like you would.


sorry to disappoint you, but i have to go and do some work now. or, as you might call it, not do work.

try not to cry too much while i'm away. maybe ask someone else to post gay porn for you.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;esYf7seJYE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esYf7seJYE8[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Ok well I already see where this is going but,sure I will take the bait.
> 
> I moved to my current city which is fairly small(12 000 ppl) and i didnt know anyone here.Not a soul.So on my first night here in this new town I walk to seven eleven(wow this sounds alot like trayvon and im not even making this up its all true).I grab some chicken strips and begin walking home.I lived only anout 9-10 block away.On my way home Im walking down a back alley when all of a sudden a cop pulled up from the rear at the same time another cop car comes flying at me from the from.and then a bike cop even rolls up.They told me that neighborhood watch phoned in a report of a suspicious person.I tell them my name which they run and it comes up Im still on probation and that i have a curfew.My probation expired about a month before.But it was still showing up in the system.I tell them this but they dont believe me.I was just a punk kid upto no good.Long story short I spent the weekend in jail before they could phone judge that signed my probation.After that I was released without charge.Bastards didn't even say sorry lol.


are you black or something and the cops white? or are you white and the cops black?

i don't see the racism angle here, sorry.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

consiracy theory. gimme the catcher in the rye, or i will take all your base.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

buncha shit talker nubs.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry to disappoint you, but i have to go and do some work now. or, as you might call it, not do work.
> 
> try not to cry too much while i'm away. maybe ask someone else to post gay porn for you.


You do work, LOL. That'a a good one. LOLOLOLOL
You are the only fag that has posted gay pictures on here that I have seen. Why would I ask anyone for that as I am straight ?


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

smearrrr it moarrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You do work, LOL. That'a a good one. LOLOLOLOL
> You are the only fag that has posted gay pictures on here that I have seen. Why would I ask anyone for that as I am straight ?


why u foamin, brah?


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You do work, LOL. That'a a good one. LOLOLOLOL
> You are the only fag that has posted gay pictures on here that I have seen. Why would I ask anyone for that as I am straight ?


cool story, bro.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> cool story, bro.



Not just a story dude. He was posting pics of gay sailors once and it was grossing me out, but whatever....


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Well as i said 3 rolled up 2 of which were white.1 of which was a non white but not a black man.As if this matters.They neighborhood watch phoned on me because i was young it was dark and I was unknown in the area.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

they kill each other day all day every day... not just the nigs, but the eminems, whatever... but as soon as another race shoots another race its intense? uck that. those kids from the hood are jacking fools at 12 years old.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

They are just looking for a reason to riot....


----------



## Parker (Mar 26, 2012)

One side is trying to make Martin to be wholesome. The other side is now tying to make him sound a bit evil. Neither matters, just playing with emotions. People are trying to fit what happened to their agenda. They are working backwards. 
So far there is only one witness and he caught the tail end of it and his story collaborates Zimmermans. All we know for sure is the police have cleared Zimmerman on the evidence presented SO FAR.
Don't forget the duke scandal.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

When_ was young, I had the watch pull up on me more than once. They did not shoot me because I did not try to run or attack them._


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> They are just looking for a reason to riot....



to burn their shit down for relocation money or whatever? great. we got a grip of hurricaine katrina transplants... way up here. now we get some florida fools too? sweet


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Why does the only good thread in ages have to go down the shitter so quickly?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Well as i said 3 rolled up 2 of which were white.1 of which was a non white but not a black man.As if this matters.They neighborhood watch phoned on me because i was young it was dark and I was unknown in the area.


and that's racist how?


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> to burn their shit down for relocation money or whatever? great. we got a grip of hurricaine katrina transplants... way up here. now we get some florida fools too? sweet


We had a couple of those transplants around here and all they did was cause trouble. They got booted out of our school system so fast....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why does the only good thread in ages have to go down the shitter so quickly?


maybe it has to do with people like you. things were pretty OK until a few certain people showed up.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why does the only good thread in ages have to go down the shitter so quickly?


because i showed u the light.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

completely subpar trolling by bonkleesha.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i always love hearing the stories, so please share how racism has *effected* you.


Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> completely subpar trolling by bonkleesha.


suck it, nerd.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> suck it, nerd.


if i could reach, i'd never leave the house or access the internet.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and that's racist how?


1 cop wasn't the same race as me.I told the cop i wasn't on probation.I told him he could verify it with my mother.But instead of giving me the benefit of the doubt and releasing me to my mothers custody(I was 15 at the time) he book me into the local jail were i waited til monday(2 days)so he could phone the judge from a different province to verify the court order had expired.Which it was.Was he racist or was he just doing his job? depends if you wanna play the race card I guess.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> suck it, nerd.


Be careful. UB will start posting pics of rabbits with pancakes....


----------



## desert dude (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> completely subpar trolling by bonkleesha.


I want my "like" button back!


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> consiracy theory. gimme the catcher in the rye, or i will take all your base.


All your Treyvon are belong to us!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> 1 cop wasn't the same race as me.I told the cop i wasn't on probation.I told him he could verify it with my mother.But instead of giving me the benefit of the doubt and releasing me to my mothers custody(I was 15 at the time) he book me into the local jail were i waited til monday(2 days)so he could phone the judge from a different province to verify the court order had expired.Which it was.Was he racist or was he just doing his job? depends if you wanna play the race card I guess.


you need a better story.

tryingtogrow has an excellent story of how racism effected him. he said that one time a cop asked him some questions while his black neighbor beat the shit out of his wife with a 2x4.

i shed a few tears for tryingtogrow for that one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I want my "like" button back!


i was very disappointed. good thing we were out of hot water so i could come back and take his place, maybe do some halfway decent trolling until things heat up again.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you need a better story.
> 
> tryingtogrow has an excellent story of how racism effected him. he said that one time a cop asked him some questions while his black neighbor beat the shit out of his wife with a 2x4.
> 
> i shed a few tears for tryingtogrow for that one.


Affected in this context would mean "have an influence on". Effect can be used as a Noun (not in this case), or a verb meaning "to create".

The word you need to use is Affected. You could also rewrite the sentence to read "tryingtogrow has a great story about how racism had an effect on him."

Grammar lesson on Effect and Affect, you will thank me for the rest of your life.

edit: He had it right the first time too.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you need a better story.
> 
> tryingtogrow has an excellent story of how racism effected him. he said that one time a cop asked him some questions while his black neighbor beat the shit out of his wife with a 2x4.
> 
> i shed a few tears for tryingtogrow for that one.



Yes i get it buck Im white therefore racism doesn't apply to me.My whiteness(my mullett may have been a little too long as well) takes away my basic human right to pull the race card when a cop that isnt of the same race as me locks me up for 2 days on a glitch in the system.After having neighbor hood watch called under false pretenses of being of me being a trouble maker? i did nothing wrong.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Let me explain it for you. UB and others are saying that Treyvon had every right to attack Zimmerman for following him, yet when other people try the same thing they go to court, because attacking someone else is wrong pretty much all the time. If I follow you around and you hit me, you go to jail, no law against following someone and if you really don't like it, you can go get a restraining order.


Are you really that stupid? Celebrities and public figures like politicians have less privacy. I never knew Martin was a celebrity before his death. I can understand it's confusing to know difference between a paparazzi and a stalker. 

http://investigation.discovery.com/investigation/crime-countdowns/stalkers/stalkers-10.html

They should have claimed paparazzi and they would've been let go!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> i did nothing wrong.


you can't make that claim while sporting a mullett. you just can't.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Are you really that stupid? Celebrities and public figures like politicians have less privacy. I never knew Martin was a celebrity before his death. I can understand it's confusing to know difference between a paparazzi and a stalker.
> 
> http://investigation.discovery.com/investigation/crime-countdowns/stalkers/stalkers-10.html
> 
> They should have claimed paparazzi and they would've been let go!


So i can go camp out infront of obamas house? good to know.

Stalking is not as clear cut as you might think.

following someone for 13 minutes doesnt make you a stalker.

regardless there are ways legal ways of dealing stalkers.First step would be to phone the police and get a restraining order.

You can't beat someone's ass because they are stalking you.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you can't make that claim while sporting a mullett. you just can't.


guilty as charge if it were the fashion police but sadly these were real police.But that was funny.I lol'd.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> following someone for 13 minutes doesnt make you a stalker....You can't beat someone's ass because they are stalking you.


you know the other thing you can't do? you can't claim that you weren't aggressing and simply standing your ground.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you know the other thing you can't do? you can't claim that you weren't aggressing and simply standing your ground.


Another thing that is not wise to do is bust a guy in the nose that has a gun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Another thing that is not wise to do is bust a guy in the nose that has a gun.


there is zero physical evidence of an assault.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> there is zero physical evidence of an assault.


then why is zimm a free man?


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> there is zero physical evidence of an assault.



There is zero evidence that he was not assaulted.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> there is zero physical evidence of an assault.



Why do you keep pulling this shit out of your ass?

You have no idea what is or is not in evidence at this time. Nor have you had any clue for the last 5 days you have been arguing about it.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> then why is zimm a free man?


Because he has the law on his side.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why do you keep pulling this shit out of your ass?


where is the physical evidence then?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Because he has the law on his side.


or a police force with a known and long history of corruption.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 26, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why do you keep pulling this shit out of your ass?
> 
> You have no idea what is or is not in evidence at this time. Nor have you had any clue for the last 5 days you have been arguing about it.


 

Coming from the clown who keeps claiming there *was* and provides no evidence.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Coming from the clown who keeps claiming there *was* and provides no evidence.


*high five*


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> or a police force with a known and long history of corruption.


im not from there show me some proof.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> or a police force with a known and long history of corruption.


I have not had a problem with them.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> im not from there show me some proof.


i've shown one racial incident already in this thread several times, the rest is on you. let google be your friend.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> im not from there show me some proof.


The police force has white people working there doesn't it? What more proof could you want?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEDBqvEauYU


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEDBqvEauYU


yes, we are already aware that there is an anonymous witness by the name of john who has no idea what happened before the gun shot because he did not see it.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, we are already aware that there is an anonymous witness by the name of john who has no idea what happened before the gun shot because he did not see it.


He says he saw trayvon on top of zimmerman beating him right before the shot when of lol.Thats why i posted the video.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, we are already aware that there is an anonymous witness by the name of john who has no idea what happened before the gun shot because he did not see it.


except the part where john describes enough to collaborate self defense.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, we are already aware that there is an anonymous witness by the name of john who has no idea what happened before the gun shot because he did not see it.


I guess because you did not see it, it did not happen.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> BAWAhAHAHAHAAAAAA...........oh damn I DID break a rib laughing. YAH that's Zimmerman...sure thing.BAWHAhahAHHAAAa


Atleast that guy's white.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I guess because you did not see it, it did not happen.


He, whom wish not be named, says he saw the opposite of she who is openly talking to the media and police?

[video=youtube;08Rf4G0JOOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=08Rf4G0JOOk[/video] 

Fishy. I'll bet this John Doe isn't a court credible witness anyways.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He says he saw trayvon on top of zimmerman beating him right before the shot when of lol.Thats why i posted the video.


he says he saw something like that (he believes), and that he went inside and some time later there was a gunshot.

another witness who ran to her kitchen window with full view to the crime scene mere seconds after the shot saw zimmerman straddling him already, mere seconds later.

the police tried to "correct" her statement.

LULZ.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

sync0s said:


> He, whom wish not be named, says he saw the opposite of she who is openly talking to the media and police?
> 
> [video=youtube;08Rf4G0JOOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=08Rf4G0JOOk[/video]
> 
> Fishy. I'll bet this John Doe isn't a court credible witness anyways.



I bet he saw more than anyone on this site.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

sync0s said:


> He, whom wish not be named, says he saw the opposite of she who is openly talking to the media and police?
> 
> [video=youtube;08Rf4G0JOOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=08Rf4G0JOOk[/video]
> 
> Fishy. I'll bet this John Doe isn't a court credible witness anyways.


They don't wait long til poisoning the well do they? pretty much the first sentence already condemns him. the Media is a joke.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Even the "witness" thinks it is a "little boy" not the reality of a 6 foot 17 year old. She must not have seen a thing.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 26, 2012)

sync0s said:


> He, whom wish not be named, says he saw the opposite of she who is openly talking to the media and police?
> 
> [video=youtube;08Rf4G0JOOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=08Rf4G0JOOk[/video]
> 
> Fishy. I'll bet this John Doe isn't a court credible witness anyways.


So if you have contradictory eye witness reports, then what?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Even the "witness" thinks it is a "little boy" not the reality of a 6 foot 17 year old. She must not have seen a thing.


She calls 911 and reports the guy on the ground as a black guy.Police say she didnt want to get involved at first.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> She calls 911 and reports the guy on the ground as a black guy.Police say she didnt want to get involved at first.


She reported him as a black man because she is racist.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Even the "witness" thinks it is a "little boy" not the reality of a 6 foot 17 year old. She must not have seen a thing.


I was gonna say, if he's a little boy I must be an infant lol


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 26, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> I figured as much , that will most likely mean Glock or Ruger the two mid lines of choice for cop wannabes , lesser chance it will be a Taurus or a CZ.
> 
> 
> I'll give you some food for though here 501, Ask me how many idiots like Zimmerman we flunk out of defensive shooting , combat tactics and LEO training courses. And news for you , one HELL of a lot flunk of **attitude** , not quite as many who flunk out on the criteria of unsafe weapons handling but pretty close.
> ...


Do you teach if you pull the trigger, I better be to kill? There are many other alternatives to using a gun. The gun is last resort. You also aim for center of mass, the chest. You don't shoot arms or legs as they show in movies. You keep firing until they fall. I know it may sound harsh or cruel to some, but you shoot to save your life. 

Zimmerman brought a gun. You only bring a gun to dangerous situations. If he felt it was that dangeroud, he shouldn't have confronted. When you CCW you have certain fiduciary duties than those who don't. It's not a free license to shoot your mouth off and know you have a gun, which gives you secretly the upper hand. CCW is there to protect you in case trouble comes to you, not to protect you in going after potential trouble. 

Zimmerman's screwed once this goes to trial. He has nothing to stand on. It's manslaughter in the very least. And his punishment will have nothing to do with shooting a wannabe black thug.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> You only bring a gun to dangerous situations.


If you are a CCW you bring your gun to the grocery store, the theater, the gas station......


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 26, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> You only bring a gun to dangerous situations.


What exactly is a dangerous situation? Drug deal? Zombies? Aliens?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> If you are a CCW you bring your gun to the grocery store, the theater, the gas station......


Can you literally carry your gun everywhere? just curious not being cheeky.In canada if you have a handgun and want to leave your house with it you need to go get a transport permit from the police station.The only grant transport permits to the gun range and back anywhere else is illegal.Long guns are different although I dont know much about these things i have no need for such machines of death.I dont own a gun and frankly I dont really want too.I feel safe.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Can you literally carry your gun everywhere? just curious not being cheeky.In canada if you have a handgun and want to leave your house with it you need to go get a transport permit from the police station.The only grant transport permits to the gun range and back anywhere else is illegal.Long guns are different although I dont know much about these things i have no need for such machines of death.I dont own a gun and frankly I dont really want too.I feel safe.


Depends on the state, you can't carry it into Federal buildings and the such, or into businesses that sell alcohol, or schools etc. Guns put food on the table around here.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> If you are a CCW you bring your gun to the grocery store, the theater, the gas station......


You only get a CCW under special circumstances. Dumb fucks like Zimmerman are supposed to get weeded out once they find out they're deluded paranoid idiots.

But you don't bring it if you plan on being a hateful prick. In that case you're going against the whole reason people get the priveledge.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 26, 2012)

Alright, I give in. Let's side with Hitler and take all of the guns away...

If it hasn't already: thread has been Godwin'd


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> You only get a CCW under special circumstances. Dumb fucks like Zimmerman are supposed to get weeded out once they find out they're deluded paranoid idiots.
> 
> But you don't bring it if you plan on being a hateful prick. In that case you're going against the whole reason people get the priveledge.


Not really, a person not CONVICTED of any violent crime can carry CCW, in a few states you don't even need a permit or license. You don't need any special circumstances at all to carry concealed, just be a citizen, it's your right. 

Zimmerman has never been convicted of any crimes.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 26, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> What exactly is a dangerous situation? Drug deal? Zombies? Aliens?


Every situation is dangerous, unless you know the outcome. He knew shooting Martin was a possibility. He brought a gun despite that fact. CCW is there for protection, not if a situation arises you knew could happen. In that case it's manslaughter in the very least. It's not like when you go to a known dangerous neighborhood known for muggings. Even if you knew, you didn't ask the mugger to confront you. Zimmerman confronted, had a gun, so he knew the outcome if shit hit the fan. He's not a cop whose job it is to do such things. If he wants to play cop, if he shoots, he pays the consequences of going to jail.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Every situation is dangerous, unless you know the outcome. He knew shooting Martin was a possibility. He brought a gun despite that fact. CCW is there for protection, not if a situation arises you knew could happen. In that case it's manslaughter in the very least. It's not like when you go to a known dangerous neighborhood known for muggings. Even if you knew, you didn't ask the mugger to confront you. Zimmerman confronted, had a gun, so he knew the outcome if shit hit the fan. He's not a cop whose job it is to do such things. If he wants to play cop, if he shoots, he pays the consequences of going to jail.


It isn't the job of the police to protect you or your property. Police investigate crimes and make criminal arrests.

Zimmerman was on his way to the grocery store when he saw Trayvon acting suspiciously, he wasn't out there looking for a confrontation.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 26, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Every situation is dangerous, unless you know the outcome. He knew shooting Martin was a possibility. He brought a gun despite that fact. CCW is there for protection, not if a situation arises you knew could happen. In that case it's manslaughter in the very least. It's not like when you go to a known dangerous neighborhood known for muggings. Even if you knew, you didn't ask the mugger to confront you. Zimmerman confronted, had a gun, so he knew the outcome if shit hit the fan. He's not a cop whose job it is to do such things. If he wants to play cop, if he shoots, he pays the consequences of going to jail.


If you have a CCW permit are you not obliged to keep the gun in your posession and concealed at all times unless you plan on using it? And if you are not in posession of your weapon does it have to be stored in a locked container of some sort where others can not access it? and again im not being cheeky i would just like to know.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> It isn't the job of the police to protect you or your property. Police investigate crimes and make criminal arrests.


Isn't the police motto "To Protect and Serve?"


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Not really, a person not CONVICTED of any violent crime can carry CCW, in a few states you don't even need a permit or license. You don't need any special circumstances at all to carry concealed, just be a citizen, it's your right.
> 
> Zimmerman has never been convicted of any crimes.


It's your right to open carry. It's a priveledge to CCW.

...

What are the requirements for a California CCW?
1. Legal resident 
2. At least 21 years of age 
3. Good Cause 
4. Good Moral Character 
What is Good Cause?
You must articulate a situation or circumstances whereby the department can determine you have a need, not a desire, to carry a concealed firearm. There is an Attorney General Opinion which defines Good Cause. See Attorney General Opinion. 
How easy is it to get a Californian Concealed Weapon Permit?
This varies from county to county and from city to city. Rural counties are normally easier than suburban counties. Good Cause is the variable that applicants must deal with. Statute and case law require departments to make an individual evaluation of each applicants Good Cause. Some departments list on their policies certain professions and occupations that under some circumstances will satisfy their Good Cause requirements.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Isn't the police motto "To Protect and Serve?"


Yep, its a nice piece of euphemism.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 26, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> It's your right to open carry. It's a priveledge to CCW.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


No, sorry, in most states you need a permit or license to also open carry.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 27, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Every situation is dangerous, unless you know the outcome. He knew shooting Martin was a possibility. He brought a gun despite that fact. CCW is there for protection, not if a situation arises you knew could happen. In that case it's manslaughter in the very least. It's not like when you go to a known dangerous neighborhood known for muggings. Even if you knew, you didn't ask the mugger to confront you. Zimmerman confronted, had a gun, so he knew the outcome if shit hit the fan. He's not a cop whose job it is to do such things. If he wants to play cop, if he shoots, he pays the consequences of going to jail.


I dunno. If I could carry, I would carry all the time. You never know what could happen at anytime. 

But I agree, it is a very big responsibility to carry.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Just remember folks, there are plenty of folks who have a small firearm hidden on their person who do not have a CCW permit. If they shoot you in defense of their life they still walk free.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> No, sorry, in most states you need a permit or license to also open carry.


Those laws are unconstitutional, but somehow because of the higher population excuse, no one questions them. The Patriot Act is also unconstitutional. It has several provisions which require constitutional amendments to enforce.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Alright, I give in. Let's side with Hitler and take all of the guns away...
> 
> If it hasn't already: thread has been Godwin'd


surprisingly, this thread had not been godwin'ed.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 27, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> I dunno. If I could carry, I would carry all the time. You never know what could happen at anytime.
> 
> But I agree, it is a very big responsibility to carry.


But would you use it to confront thugs? Even if you knew 100% they were real thugs. In your apartment complex? Would you actively search potential threats? That's the difference. If someone were on your actual property that would be one thing.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> But would you use it to confront thugs? Even if you knew 100% they were real thugs. In your apartment complex? Would you actively search potential threats? That's the difference. If someone were on your actual property that would be one thing.


Zimmerman wasn't actively searching for potential threats, he was on his way to the grocery store. Why would he think someone would be out there in the pouring rain? 

I was once in a real bad blizzard , 10 below, howling winds and so much snow you couldn't see 20 feet. I didn't worry about anyone possibly trying to break in that night ( not that I really ever worry about that)


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Do you teach if you pull the trigger, I better be to kill? There are many other alternatives to using a gun. The gun is last resort. You also aim for center of mass, the chest. You don't shoot arms or legs as they show in movies. You keep firing until they fall. I know it may sound harsh or cruel to some, but you shoot to save your life.
> 
> Zimmerman brought a gun. You only bring a gun to dangerous situations. If he felt it was that dangeroud, he shouldn't have confronted. When you CCW you have certain fiduciary duties than those who don't. It's not a free license to shoot your mouth off and know you have a gun, which gives you secretly the upper hand. CCW is there to protect you in case trouble comes to you, not to protect you in going after potential trouble.
> 
> Zimmerman's screwed once this goes to trial. He has nothing to stand on. It's manslaughter in the very least. And his punishment will have nothing to do with shooting a wannabe black thug.


 
FINALLY..........somebody GETS IT. And by the way I was a direct student of Coopers at Gunsite in the old days. That should answer your questions above quite completely. And also shortcut the nonsense as regards " incapacitory wounding ". But no I don't teach anyone to empty the mag , double/triple tap , acquire next. Don't want to run that mag dry and get caught by a secondary opponent while in the middle of a mag change.

If you are a holder of a CCW you are held to a higher standard of behavior. This means holding your mud over petty little bullshit such idiots flipping you off in traffic and the like , if you're walking down the street towards a group of thugs have the damn commonsense to cross the street. 


Furthermore *IF* it becomes necessary to fire you better be damn certain of your surroundings , stray bullets carry no names and if you park one in the wrong place , say an innocent bystander.........you're going to jail. 


And thank you for highlighting again that ***wrong is wrong*** regardless of colors involved.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> surprisingly, this thread had not been godwin'ed.


Would you like me to segue into comparing someone to Herr Fuhrer?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> FINALLY..........somebody GETS IT. And by the way I was a direct student of Coopers at Gunsite in the old days. That should answer your questions above quite completely. And also shortcut the nonsense as regards " incapacitory wounding ". But no I don't teach anyone to empty the mag , double/triple tap , acquire next. Don't want to run that mag dry and get caught by a secondary opponent while in the middle of a mag change.
> 
> If you are a holder of a CCW you are held to a higher standard of behavior. This means holding your mud over petty little bullshit such idiots flipping you off in traffic and the like , if you're walking down the street towards a group of thugs have the damn commonsense to cross the street.
> 
> ...


If you see "thugs" walking your way, they will take it as highly offensive if you cross the street in order to avoid them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Would you like me to segue into comparing someone to Herr Fuhrer?


at your discretion, jefe.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> You only get a CCW under special circumstances. Dumb fucks like Zimmerman are supposed to get weeded out once they find out they're deluded paranoid idiots.
> 
> But you don't bring it if you plan on being a hateful prick. In that case you're going against the whole reason people get the priveledge.


 
Incorrect , many locales are *shall issue* as long as you can pass the test/qualification ( which in some places isn't squat) and aren't a felon or a loonie. 


And lets put the rest to some other bullshit. At last count there were I think 16 or 17 states where open carry is completely legal and commonplace , in addition Alaska has long had " Vermont Carry" and Arizona adopted recently , meaning that as long as you are not a felon you **do not** need a license to carry concealed. 

And not all CCW permits are reciprocal , *none* are in all fifty states.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Not really, a person not CONVICTED of any violent crime can carry CCW, in a few states you don't even need a permit or license. You don't need any special circumstances at all to carry concealed, just be a citizen, it's your right.
> 
> Zimmerman has never been convicted of any crimes.


 
Strawman , what does " Vermont carry" have to do with Florida? Yeah argue the carry laws with me , oh please do.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Strawman , what does " Vermont carry" have to do with Florida? Yeah argue the carry laws with me , oh please do.


WTF are you talking about? Do you even understand what a strawman is?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

why does everyone ignore the hay man?

racists. all of you.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Just remember folks, there are plenty of folks who have a small firearm hidden on their person who do not have a CCW permit. If they shoot you in defense of their life they still walk free.


 

WRONG. As with most blanket statements completely incorrect. The above varies on a state by state basis and varies WITHIN some states. Example , the Sullivan Law as opposed to certain other locales in NY State. Myriad examples are also available from the Golden State where we have the liberal bailiwicks such as the Bay Area as opposed to areas that are essentially closer in societal philosophy to places like Texas , hence the NON-existence of CCW permits for the most part in the Bay Area ( I think 7 last year for SF county as an example) in contrast to the *shall issue* counties in the north end of the state.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> WTF are you talking about? Do you even understand what a strawman is?


 

Are you a complete idiot? I ask you again what does " Vermont Carry" have to do with FLa carry laws? Do YOU even know what that is or are you again popping off as eegggggspurt on something that you have ZERO hard knowledge of. 

You put up a strawman that means NOTHING whatsoever as regards the issue. It's F L O R I D A .stupid. ONLY Fla carry laws mean anything. Fla is NOT a " Vermont carry" state. PERIOD end of your use of that gambit.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Are you a complete idiot? I ask you again what does " Vermont Carry" have to do with FLa carry laws? Do YOU even know what that is or are you again popping off as eegggggspurt on something that you have ZERO hard knowledge of.
> 
> You put up a strawman that means NOTHING whatsoever as regards the issue. It's F L O R I D A .stupid. ONLY Fla carry laws mean anything. Fla is NOT a " Vermont carry" state. PERIOD end of your use of that gambit.


When did I EVER mention ANYTHING about Vermont? Please quote it.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> who are you to tell me what to do with my life?
> 
> answer: no one. just a loser on the internet.
> 
> ...


 
He'd just buy hot sauce and some taco shells along with the kitten. Me I prefer them with red beans-n-rice and fresh peppers.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> When did I EVER mention ANYTHING about Vermont? Please quote it.


 
So I see that you really do know jack shit about the carry laws. You were stupid enough to mention states where no CCW is required for non-felons , Vermont was the first , Alaska the second Arizona the third. 

And insofar as it goes it had JACK SHIT to do with this issue. Now clean up the ashes of your latest strawman and try again , unless of course you wish to label it a Red Herring , since of course the sordid smell of burnt rotting fish rather becomes you.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> You only get a CCW under special circumstances. Dumb fucks like Zimmerman are supposed to get weeded out once they find out they're deluded paranoid idiots.
> 
> But you don't bring it if you plan on being a hateful prick. In that case you're going against the whole reason people get the priveledge.





NoDrama said:


> Not really, a person not CONVICTED of any violent crime can carry CCW, in a few states you don't even need a permit or license. You don't need any special circumstances at all to carry concealed, just be a citizen, it's your right.
> 
> Zimmerman has never been convicted of any crimes.





RoninAmok said:


> Are you a complete idiot? I ask you again what does " Vermont Carry" have to do with FLa carry laws? Do YOU even know what that is or are you again popping off as eegggggspurt on something that you have ZERO hard knowledge of.
> 
> You put up a strawman that means NOTHING whatsoever as regards the issue. It's F L O R I D A .stupid. ONLY Fla carry laws mean anything. Fla is NOT a " Vermont carry" state. PERIOD end of your use of that gambit.





RoninAmok said:


> Incorrect , many locales are *shall issue* as long as you can pass the test/qualification ( which in some places isn't squat) and aren't a felon or a loonie.
> 
> 
> And lets put the rest to some other bullshit. At last count there were I think 16 or 17 states where open carry is completely legal and commonplace , in addition Alaska has long had " Vermont Carry" and Arizona adopted recently , meaning that as long as you are not a felon you **do not** need a license to carry concealed.
> ...




I get it now, your a paranoid delusional schizophrenic, You essentailly made the same post as I did, but then you thought that the post you made was a post I made and then you accused me of making a post which exaggerated my own post which was actually your post to begin with and it 100% agreed with my previous reply to canna sylvan.

Go back to your bridge troll.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You do work, LOL. That'a a good one. LOLOLOLOL
> You are the only fag that has posted gay pictures on here that I have seen. Why would I ask anyone for that as I am straight ?


 

Hmmmm a " straight" guy that constantly has to talk about " gays" , " fags" etc and continually remind everyone that he's " straight".....................latency anyone? 

Hey sweetie do you have a purty mouth? Got the Red Slippers in your Closet do you Dorothy? Secret stash of Barbara Streisand and Village People albums under you bed. 

You're on your way to Oregon where it rains a lot , are you going 'cause it's " Raining Men "......


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Incorrect , many locales are *shall issue* as long as you can pass the test/qualification ( which in some places isn't squat) and aren't a felon or a loonie.
> 
> 
> And lets put the rest to some other bullshit. At last count there were I think 16 or 17 states where open carry is completely legal and commonplace , in addition Alaska has long had " Vermont Carry" and Arizona adopted recently , meaning that as long as you are not a felon you **do not** need a license to carry concealed.
> ...


I thought California is nearly impossible to get a CCW without knowning the police chief or high level politician?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> So I see that you really do know jack shit about the carry laws. You were stupid enough to mention states where no CCW is required for non-felons , Vermont was the first , Alaska the second Arizona the third.
> 
> And insofar as it goes it had JACK SHIT to do with this issue. Now clean up the ashes of your latest strawman and try again , unless of course you wish to label it a Red Herring , since of course the sordid smell of burnt rotting fish rather becomes you.


Please quote this "mystery post" where I mention Alaska, Vermont and such by name in a response to your post where I take your position, turn it around , exaggerate a claim you have made or twist the meaning and then attack that much easier pseudo-claim? 

You have no idea what a strawman is do you? You also have no idea what a red herring is, you don't know how to use those terms correctly.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> why u foamin, brah?


 
He's foaming at the thought of WWE , all those hot sweaty men in tights ya know.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't think that bigotry in Sanford, Florida should lead to racial tension in any other city. Didn't we have a Casey Anthony trial near there recently? It got attention from Obama but the mother of five in El Cajon California goes nearly unnoticed.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I thought California is nearly impossible to get a CCW without knowning the police chief or high level politician?



In the Bay Area counties , Sac county , the LA area counties , mid coast counties and Dago county NO , the others especially the northern counties are shall issue as long as you pass the school the test and qualifying. The permit is good **STATEWIDE** regardless of what *ANY* LEO tells you , and it's been tested in court at least a hundred times by now. 

Which states it's reciprocal with varies with the political mood , CA recognises NO other states permit as valid within the state of calif. 

By the way in many parts of CA the first time you get popped with a concealed firearm it's only a misdeameanor if you're not a felon , the wrong sort of knife is a felony , as are any of the martial arts weapons , a blackjack , brass knuckles , sawed off bat etc.etc. , rather ironic don't you think?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Please quote this "mystery post" where I mention Alaska, Vermont and such by name in a response to your post where I take your position, turn it around , exaggerate a claim you have made or twist the meaning and then attack that much easier pseudo-claim?
> 
> You have no idea what a strawman is do you? You also have no idea what a red herring is, you don't know how to use those terms correctly.


 
You're about as dumb as a box of fucking rocks. You brought up states where there is no requirement for CCW , those are the three states S T U P ID..............now if you knew your ass from a hole in the ground you'd have known that prior to posting the meaningless shit. And if you had two goddamned brain cells to rub together you'd have figured it out the first two or three damn times I told you. 

Pinche' pendejo....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

roninamok plays by his own rules.

i like that he's passionate and well-informed, but the rest is kind of hard to deal with.

glad i handed over those mod duties at times like this.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Incorrect , many locales are *shall issue* as long as you can pass the test/qualification ( which in some places isn't squat) and aren't a felon or a loonie.
> 
> 
> And lets put the rest to some other bullshit. At last count there were I think 16 or 17 states where open carry is completely legal and commonplace , in addition Alaska has long had " Vermont Carry" and Arizona adopted recently , meaning that as long as you are not a felon you **do not** need a license to carry concealed.
> ...





RoninAmok said:


> You're about as dumb as a box of fucking rocks. You brought up states where there is no requirement for CCW , those are the three states S T U P ID..............now if you knew your ass from a hole in the ground you'd have known that prior to posting the meaningless shit. And if you had two goddamned brain cells to rub together you'd have figured it out the first two or three damn times I told you.
> 
> Pinche' pendejo....


You still aren't making any sense, nothing I said was in reference to anything you said, everything I said was factual. I don't think you know who posted what, even more I don't think you can even understand half of what you read.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> roninamok plays by his own rules.
> 
> i like that he's passionate and well-informed, but the rest is kind of hard to deal with.
> 
> glad i handed over those mod duties at times like this.


Ronin is my kind of guy.


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is a comedy video mocking "citizens police" made almost 15 years ago by Phil Hendrie

Funny how true it rings today
[video=youtube;hgRKUo-YEv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgRKUo-YEv0&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> roninamok plays by his own rules.
> 
> i like that he's passionate and well-informed, but the rest is kind of hard to deal with.
> 
> glad i handed over those mod duties at times like this.


haha, he is mostly a large child. He uses words in the wrong context, has little understanding of actual communication, is abrasive and condescending and is easily defeated in his debates. He won't last long around here.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You still aren't making any sense, nothing I said was in reference to anything you said, everything I said was factual. I don't think you know who posted what, even more I don't think you can even understand half of what you read.


 
NO YOU were the one making no sense when you even bothered to bring the factor of CCW into the whole thing , and as usual you shot off your mouth without knowing the slightest of what you were attempting to wax expert on.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> haha, he is mostly a large child. He uses words in the wrong context, has little understanding of actual communication, is abrasive and condescending and is easily defeated in his debates. He won't last long around here.


 

A bit arrogant aren't ya there fella? Got a valet to open the door for your ego since it arrives fifteen minutes ahead of your body? 

Do you see me running from you? I still seem to be present don't I? And " debate " , were you debating? I really hadn't noticed in between the strawmen , red herrings , ad hominem , elistist bullshit snobbery , braggadacio and chest beating over your purported wealth etc.etc.. 

You're an egocentric buffoon who is incapable of any real debate , you at times can indulge in minor by rote regurgitation of stuff you've heard/acquired but an original thought would have a dark and lonely journey to the light of day across the dim recesses of your alleged mind. 

And damn straight that I'm abrasive to individuals such as yourself who smugly think that they're better than the rest of the world and that they get to dictate to others. 

And indeed that;s the whole problem here , you expect folks to submit to you , I won't and then I'll spit in your eye too , and bullying twats such as yourself can never quite deal with that. 

No get back to me when you can actually take what you dish out. Other than that like I said go crawl back in your insular white bread neighborhood where everybody looks the same , talks the same , walks the same bla bla bla BBAAAAAA BLLEAAATTT BBAAAA. 

Now ya like them apples Yankee?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> roninamok plays by his own rules.
> 
> i like that he's passionate and well-informed, but the rest is kind of hard to deal with.
> 
> glad i handed over those mod duties at times like this.


 
Hey I'll play nice if other folks do , trouble is when they decide they just gotta push the buttons sometimes the result isn't quite what they thought it was going to be , and I freely admit to being just perverse enough to find it amusing , all the roundy round meaningless to the question gobbledygook crap to avoid the central issue. 

Nobody wishes to discuss the deeper issues present within this , I pointed 'em out. 


No matter what Zimmerman got his fifteen minutes of fame , anyway you look at his life is pretty much ruined.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Parker said:


> I kind of like him
> 
> On the other hand you're a douchebag who should never have been given mod status. Although, at least as far as I can tell, you didnt censor us unevenly. Course i dont think you censored us at all.


lol, fair enough.

the only things i ever deleted were very few and very heinous, shit you would catch a beating for in public. and also a little spam.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 27, 2012)

Parker said:


> I kind of like him
> 
> On the other hand you're a douchebag who should never have been given mod status. Although, at least as far as I can tell, you didnt censor us unevenly. Course i dont think you censored us at all.


He did work with Hilary Duff and stop gratuitous use of the word fag.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> NO YOU were the one making no sense when you even bothered to bring the factor of CCW into the whole thing , and as usual you shot off your mouth without knowing the slightest of what you were attempting to wax expert on.


Actually, it was Canna who brought up CCW in post #1356, No Drama responded to it in the next post. Do we even know he was not openly carrying? I haven't heard that reported as a FACT, maybe I missed it. He could have a concealed carry license, but that doesn't prove that's how he was carrying.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Actually, it was Canna who brought up CCW in post #1356, No Drama responded to it in the next post. Do we even know he was not openly carrying? I haven't heard that reported as a FACT, maybe I missed it. He could have a concealed carry license, but that doesn't prove that's how he was carrying.


he did have a concealed carry permit, i am not thinking that he was waving the thing out in the open, my guess is that he had it concealed until he decided to use it. no reporting on that aspect, however. not mentioned by any witness.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he did have a concealed carry permit, i am not thinking that he was waving the thing out in the open, my guess is that he had it concealed until he decided to use it. no reporting on that aspect, however. not mentioned by any witness.


My guess is your hero Skittleboy thought he was one hard motherfucker till Zimmerman whipped out his 9mm (that he was legally carrying).


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> My guess is your hero Skittleboy thought he was one hard motherfucker till Zimmerman whipped out his 9mm (that he was legally carrying).


possibly.

zimmerman aggresses martin, martin tries to stand his ground, scuffle ensues, martin whoops his ass and continues walking home. zimmerman comes back with 9mm drawn and martin screams for help only to be offed, screams for help go away.

the person whose window this happened outside of heard no fighting, just some screams for help followed by a gunshot.

the above scenario is only one of many that the prosecution could trot out. with zimmerman's story constantly evolving, things don't look good for him.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Actually, it was Canna who brought up CCW in post #1356, No Drama responded to it in the next post. Do we even know he was not openly carrying? I haven't heard that reported as a FACT, maybe I missed it. He could have a concealed carry license, but that doesn't prove that's how he was carrying.



That's CCW , not the direct address of states where *no* CCW is required which ND brought up, which is NOT even remotely germane to this issue. Furthermore if one is going to bring said States up then it might behoove one to have some knowledge of which they are. 

And Florida is NOT an open carry state , it IS a right to issue state. 

This is why all the CCW crap is a red herring as regards the issue at hand , if he had been guilty of illegal carry he'd have been arrested and held.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> My guess is your hero Skittleboy thought he was one hard motherfucker till Zimmerman whipped out his 9mm (that he was legally carrying).


 And my guess is that Zimmerman was one hard motherfucker until he was getting his ass whipped by a kid he accosted and then pussed out and resorted to a sidearm to avoid a simple asswhipping. 


That he could have avoided by not following the kid in the first place , which the dispatcher had warned him against.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Hmmmm a " straight" guy that constantly has to talk about " gays" , " fags" etc and continually remind everyone that he's " straight".....................latency anyone?
> 
> Hey sweetie do you have a purty mouth? Got the Red Slippers in your Closet do you Dorothy? Secret stash of Barbara Streisand and Village People albums under you bed.
> 
> You're on your way to Oregon where it rains a lot , are you going 'cause it's " Raining Men "......


leave poor gyroscope alone!

he follows me around, he's my little bitch, you don't get to make him your little bitch.

while i do not disagree that gayroscope seems to have an inordinate obsession with reminding us all that he is a self-proclaimed heterosexual, i see nothing wrong or worthy of ridicule in gayroscope being a closet homosexual.

raining men, barbara streisand, and the village people are crossing the shit line. i will not even dignify the "purty mouth" jab with a response, you animal.

gayroscope is only upset because my wife has a wealthy family and i live a life of simple pleasures. 

i mean, sure, i could start assuming the family business tomorrow, since my dad-in-law's daughters, son, and son-in-law have no interest in it, and his long time go-to people are not quite the full all-around people that he needs. also, it was handed down to him from his father, and he wants to keep it in the family. but i like my gardens and chickens and leisure time better.

i choose to live my frugal, low-responsibility lifestyle, and this makes gayroscope upset. bitter, one might say.

hey gayroscope, listen to this: i could not claim the standard deduction in my state because my wife takes itemized deductions due to her wealth, and i filed separately. instead of getting a ~$70 refund on the several hundred dollars of taxes i had paid in, i owed ~$80 to the state on top of the several hundred i had paid in.

since she will be getting way more back by taking itemized deductions than the $150 or so i sacrificed, i have asked her to invest that money i chose to forgo by investing it into soil and nutrients for the greenhouse again this year, and she happily agreed. she will receive a QP for that $150 i chose to forgo if all goes well again this year.

for the record, i bet gayroscope knows the correct spelling of streisand's first name.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> My guess is your hero Skittleboy thought he was one hard motherfucker till Zimmerman whipped out his 9mm (that he was legally carrying).


I love it when groups that were once treated like shit in this country, like the Irish, forget about that past and think they have assimilated enough to shit on the next group of immigrants. At one time it was your people under that hood Harrekin and people assumed awful things about you based on appearance. Its a shame to get ahead the next group has to climb over the previous group.

Divide and conquer buddy

http://www.press.uchicago.edu/Misc/Chicago/317749.html


All together 1, 2, 3, HISTORY!

Ugly Ugly History


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> with zimmerman's story constantly evolving, things don't look good for him.


Things don't look too hot for Trayvon either


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> I love it when groups that were once treated like shit in this country, like the Irish, forget about that past and think they have assimilated enough to shit on the next group of immigrants. At one time it was your people under that hood Harrekin and people assumed awful things about you based on appearance. Its a shame to get ahead the next group has to climb over the previous group.
> 
> Divide and conquer buddy
> 
> ...


Are you fucking joking me? I'm the one saying race didn't matter...Zimmer approached Treyvon (possibly profiling, I'll give it that), a fight ensued for whatever reason, Zimmerman used his gun... I never mentioned race, and I never said Zimmerman should've fired or even approached Martin, it was a bad call using common sense, but he didn't appear to have any at this occasion and what occurred occurred. 

Can you not consider the fact that (regardless of moral stance) Treyvon trying to be hard could've started a fight with Zimmerman? A fight Zimmerman ended with a gun he was legally carrying?

Im not saying what's right and what wrong, but it was a senseless killing that could've been avoided. However in absence of certain facts one cannot preclude the possibility of the "perfect storm" where shit just got out of hand. 

Anyways this shit is boring now, 2012 has been a good year for the markets tho, Iseq and the DowJones are rallying seemingly tied together when you check out the graphs. As much as I think Obama is a joke, keep up the good work and keep buying our "shit" (aka as "Produce" or "Hard Liquor")


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> possibly.
> 
> zimmerman aggresses martin, martin tries to stand his ground, scuffle ensues, martin whoops his ass and continues walking home. zimmerman comes back with 9mm drawn and martin screams for help only to be offed, screams for help go away.
> 
> ...


Uncle Buck they were in FLA the oldsters don't hear shite. In Florida a considerable amount of people pull down their hurricane shutters at night to protect themselves and then they are cut off from the world until the next morning. So of course they didn't hear anything.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 27, 2012)

Now the dude's mom is trying to trademark his name. And I say dude because he was 17 and 6' 3" tall. Not the 13 or 14 year old kid they're showing on the news.

http://news.yahoo.com/trayvon-martins-mom-files-trademark-papers-212249143.html
http://now.msn.com/now/0326-trayvon-martin-trademark.aspx


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Now the dude's mom is trying to trademark his name. And I say dude because he was 17 and 6' 3" tall. Not the 13 or 14 year old kid they're showing on the news.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/trayvon-martins-mom-files-trademark-papers-212249143.html


Funny when the little details come out tho...


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 27, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Now the dude's mom is trying to trademark his name. And I say dude because he was 17 and 6' 3" tall. Not the 13 or 14 year old kid they're showing on the news.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/trayvon-martins-mom-files-trademark-papers-212249143.html
> http://now.msn.com/now/0326-trayvon-martin-trademark.aspx


No shit. Well it looks like everyone involved is using this to make a point or a profit. Sad, really quite sad when a parent tries to profit from the death of a child.


----------



## Parker (Mar 27, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> No shit. Well it looks like everyone involved is using this to make a point or a profit. Sad, really quite sad when a parent tries to profit from the death of a child.


She maybe be trying to stop people from profitting off her sons death. Possible she wants to use the money to raise awareness for her cause what ever that cause may be.

One of the links mentions that also.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 27, 2012)

he was 17 ..he was a kid..does not matter how tall he is...and he was skinny ..he was a 6 foot 3 stringbean.. funny how this retard zimmerman has called 911 50 plus times in the last 7 years...what a fucking moron this guy is...zimmerman has also had the police to his home twice for domestic violence ..he also played the "she hit me first" card..his girlfriend is 17 and he has been committing statutory rape for 2 years...zimmerman was also arrested for battery to a federal agent when he shoved an atf officer.....


----------



## angelsbandit (Mar 27, 2012)

Corso312,

You are just like the news - you post things with no proof, leave out things that don't fit your adgenda, and basically post bullshit.

_*"he was 17 ..he was a kid..does not matter how tall he is...and he was skinny ..he was a 6 foot 3 stringbean"
*_How many 17 year old "Kids" have commited asaults, rapes, murder? Where is the current photo of the stringbean? How much did he weigh? Are you telling us you could whip any skinny 17 year old "kid" out there?

_*"zimmerman was also arrested for battery to a federal agent when he shoved an atf officer....."
*_This is the standard charge when law enforcement abuse a citizen, you also forgot to mention that the charge was dropped because no crime was commited.

_*"zimmerman has called 911 50 plus times in the last 7 years...what a fucking moron this guy is"
*_As neighborhood watch - calling 911 is what the homeowners, and police want you to do. How many calls resulted in the police detaining subjects, how many calls stopped crimes?

You know nothing of what actually happened - nor do I, but you still spew your opinions as if they were proven fact. Only time will tell what happened, but for now you know nothing, so quit posting shit - innocent until proven guilty is for Black, White, and even Hispanic folks.....


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 27, 2012)

angelsbandit said:


> Corso312,
> 
> You are just like the news - you post things with no proof, leave out things that don't fit your adgenda, and basically post bullshit.
> 
> ...




Wow someone who actually gets it.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Not really, a person not CONVICTED of any violent crime can carry CCW, in a few states you don't even need a permit or license. You don't need any special circumstances at all to carry concealed, just be a citizen, it's your right.
> 
> Zimmerman has never been convicted of any crimes.


Thats right i can literally walk into a gun store look at their wide array of pistols long guns and all other guns, buy it in 5 min walk out the door and carry it in the open anywhere i want except as defined under my state statute.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Isn't the police motto "To Protect and Serve?"


The NWO.............


----------



## Kush70 (Mar 27, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Facts;
> Shortly after Zimmerman called 911 and admittingly stalked a fucking coon


TAKE YOUR RACISTS BULLSHIT ELSEWHERE...............



UncleBuck said:


> thanks for the info. more proof that stand your ground laws are as retarded as this zimmerman character and that town's police force.


I think the stand your ground law is fine...

I live in a state that does not have the SYG law

I have a friend who was at home asleep was approached by an asshole with a shotgun in the wee hours of the morning tearing shit up on his property, threats a flying ,the asshole aimed and was shot by my friend with a shotgun who was defending himself, his home and family

my friend was released after a few weeks of deliberation and the scumbag is still in jail !

I am proud of what my friend did, I will defend what is mine !

*each state has different particulars related to the SYG law*...


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 27, 2012)

Tell that to George Zimmerman


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

Shit i love the SYG law, its really scary when you live in a state where the law states you have to try and get away first, thats some risky shit right there.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> NO YOU were the one making no sense when you even bothered to bring the factor of CCW into the whole thing , and as usual you shot off your mouth without knowing the slightest of what you were attempting to wax expert on.


I have already proven you wrong on every level, to continue to argue about it is only making you look more and more like a child BRO! You have NOTHING of substance to provide, you falsely accuse others of things they didn't do and when asked to prove your assertions you can't do it, therefore proving you are WRONG!! You have been PROVEN to be in error, no amount of bitching will change your amount of ERROR in the slightest.


----------



## Kush70 (Mar 27, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Tell that to George Zimmerman


the comment has nothing to do with zimmerman...


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> A bit arrogant aren't ya there fella? Got a valet to open the door for your ego since it arrives fifteen minutes ahead of your body?
> 
> Do you see me running from you? I still seem to be present don't I? And " debate " , were you debating? I really hadn't noticed in between the strawmen , red herrings , ad hominem , elistist bullshit snobbery , braggadacio and chest beating over your purported wealth etc.etc..
> 
> ...


 You have proof of these claims? I didn't think so. Go back to raping little children.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 27, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Uncle Buck they were in FLA the oldsters don't hear shite. In Florida a considerable amount of people pull down their hurricane shutters at night to protect themselves and then they are cut off from the world until the next morning. So of course they didn't hear anything.


Looks like many actually saw. Guess who all said was on top?

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/03/20/911-calls-paint-picture-of-chaos-after-florida-teen-is-shot/?iref=allsearch


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Looks like many actually saw. Guess who all said was on top?
> 
> http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/03/20/911-calls-paint-picture-of-chaos-after-florida-teen-is-shot/?iref=allsearch


Umm let me guess "There is a black male standing over him."??


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 27, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Facts;
> Shortly after Zimmerman called 911 and admittingly stalked a fucking coon
> 
> Zimmerman = Alive
> Martin = Dead





That word is not used,you people like to hear what you want to hear.
The exact words where" fucking punks"


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

Police Report said:


> &#8220;While I was in such close contact with Zimmerman, I could observe that his back appeared to be wet and he was covered in grass, as if he was laying on his back on the ground,&#8221; Smith wrote in the police report. &#8220;Zimmerman was also bleeding from the nose and the back of the head.&#8221;


I suppose the police are liars and it's all a racist conspiracy?


----------



## Kush70 (Mar 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> That word is not used,you people like to hear what you want to hear.
> The exact words where" fucking punks"


+1


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

angelsbandit said:


> Corso312,
> 
> You are just like the news - you post things with no proof, leave out things that don't fit your adgenda, and basically post bullshit.
> 
> ...


So now Trayvon is a rapist and murderer and even if he were, you and Zimmerman have this awesome psychic ability to guess his prior arrest record. That is some crazy judgment ability, or maybe prejudgment...prejudge... prejudice?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

angelsbandit said:


> Corso312,
> 
> You know nothing of what actually happened - nor do I, but you still spew your opinions as if they were proven fact. Only time will tell what happened, but for now you know nothing, so quit posting shit - innocent until proven guilty is for Black, White, and even Hispanic folks.....


 

Maybe you should aim that BOTH ways then , cause it sure seems like an awful lot of folks here are quite willing to convict the victim based upon thin and nebulous criteria.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> You have yet to "prove me wrong" on a single item, In addition your knowledge has been shown to be sorely lacking in regards to subjects that you attempted to speak as expert on.
> 
> And I'm not your " bro" , got that Mr. WhiteBread Status Quo Snotnose? Manner to figure that one out yet you overbearing , arrogant piece of febrile detritus?
> 
> ...


Febrile detritus? Let me get this straight< i am a piece of non living biological material that shows the signs of a fever? 

Well, I have been called worse. But I see you can't actually debate the issues so you resort to plain ole 3rd grade playground insults, in other words, Childish.

You should just leave the adults alone and stick to the Noobie section where most of the other kids hang out. Perhaps toke and talk might be more your style.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Thats right i can literally walk into a gun store look at their wide array of pistols long guns and all other guns, buy it in 5 min walk out the door and carry it in the open anywhere i want except as defined under my state statute.


 
And YET another blanket statement that's incorrect. Would you actually care to cite why you are incorrect ( which I'm sure you knew you were prior to posting) or do I need to do so. 


AGAIN bullshit hyperbole from either side ain't agonna get it.


----------



## Kush70 (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You have proof of these claims? I didn't think so. Go back to raping little children.


wow really? what a fucking sad and pathetic attitude...

this site is suppose to about intelligent adult discussions..

not ignorant bullshit from an obviously very confused and sick person


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Uh HUH..............thanks for a nice illustration of just how far DOWN a no testicles bullshit artist like you will descend to. NOW BITCH BRING FORTH YOUR EVIDENCE OF THE ABOVE.
> 
> You just became the very lowest of the low , more worthless even than clowns like Zimmerman , even a turd can be used for fertiliser , you however are such a toxic piece of shit that you're even more worthless than a cat turd.
> 
> Congratulations on your achievement , best hope we never actually do meet.









You go Girl! er I mean BRO!


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Kush70 said:


> wow really? what a fucking sad and pathetic attitude...
> 
> this site is suppose to about intelligent adult discussions..
> 
> not ignorant bullshit from an obviously very confused and sick person


LOL I assume you haven't read much of the thread or followed along at all have you?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> So now Trayvon is a rapist and murderer and even if he were, you and Zimmerman have this awesome psychic ability to guess his prior arrest record. That is some crazy judgment ability, or maybe prejudgment...prejudge... prejudice?


Umm yeah, its the EXACT same way you are treating Zimmerman, you didn't understand that?


----------



## Kush70 (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> LOL I assume you haven't read much of the thread or followed along at all have you?




actually i have ; however this doesn't pertain to Treyvon, my comment is directed at you and you only regarding your rape comment

'nuff said 

unsubbed - no time for this


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Febrile detritus? Let me get this straight< i am a piece of non living biological material that shows the signs of a fever?
> 
> Well, I have been called worse. But I see you can't actually debate the issues so you resort to plain ole 3rd grade playground insults, in other words, Childish.
> 
> You should just leave the adults alone and stick to the Noobie section where most of the other kids hang out. Perhaps toke and talk might be more your style.


 

Bla blah blah , shove your orders wannabe , like I stated you're not in the Corp anymore. Your impotence when folks don't follow your orders is quite amusing. Did you get that from your rich daddy? Daddy keep a houseboy did he? 


And YAH I'd say febrile detritus fairly accurately describes you , after all you show little in the way of sentience and your socalled " mental processes" are quite feverish and decayed............... 


Fell right into that one didn't ya clown. Now give me some more orders and see how far they get you.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 27, 2012)

You guys arguing reminds me of these kids.
But the real question is: Which one of you is the ginger and which one of you is the fat kid?!?

[video=youtube;erfGUWMoUlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erfGUWMoUlw[/video]


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

Keep up the chestpounding. It's rather amusing there WhiteBread , your name shouldn't really be " No Drama" though , more correctly it should be " Juvenile MeloDrama ".......now go kick your feet with the little ankle socks some more and cry for daddy , maybe he'll
let you " be the boss " with the servants.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 27, 2012)

there is so much garbage in this thread it is amusing... 1st of all THIS IS AN INTERNET MESSAGE BOARD ...NOT A COURT OF LAW...so stop all this innocent until proven guilty...that only applies to the court of law..not the court of public opinion....secondly ..the facts are zimmerman followed and confronted a 17 year old kid minding his own business while armed with a handgun....i hope all the facts do come out ..but here is my take...zimmerman is a d bag who really wants to be a cop ....he panicked and assumed this bystander walking with skittles and iced tea was committing a crime ...he wasn't ... and he shot the kid after the confrontation.... i hope zimmerman gets charged and convicted of manslaughter... his actions led to th death of a 17 year old kid who was doing nothing wrong ...


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You guys arguing reminds me of these kids.
> But the real question is: Which one of you is the ginger and which one of you is the fat kid?!?


 

Whatever , I'll hand back his bullying bullshit on a plate , he's *EXACTLY* like Zimmerman , he would do and probably has done things of just the same nature. 

You put up with it if you want. I don't have to put up with the " you better shut up because my Daddies rich and I was a Jarhead" bullshit. 

Which never belonged in the thread from the first place.And in the last analysis it IS the basic equivalent of martin bing told " you can't walk here"............if NoDrama wishes to stop me from walking where I please he's gotta come do it for himself. 

He could quite easily have debated this without all his innuendo , bullshit ad hominem , deflections , vilifcation and mischaracterisation of those who DARED to disagree with him. 

Tell ya what there Jack , at this point in America you can still speak your mind , if folks such as MeloDrama actually get control you will se the rise of a Fascist type state and attitudes similar to his in positions of power even more than they are , and narcissistic megalomaniacs such as MeloDrama are what will eventually piss the rank and file populace off enough to kick off massive civil unrest. 

MeloDrama is an indoctrinated product of wealth and privilege , he's been taught from birth that he's better than everybody else and that the world owes him a liveing and it shows. Well the fact is that he ISn'T and it DOESN'T. 

Nor does a single individual on this planet owe him any respect when he gives none on even the most basic human levels.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And YET another blanket statement that's incorrect. Would you actually care to cite why you are incorrect ( which I'm sure you knew you were prior to posting) or do I need to do so.
> 
> 
> AGAIN bullshit hyperbole from either side ain't agonna get it.


Oh ya fool.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Bla blah blah , shove your orders wannabe , like I stated you're not in the Corp anymore. Your impotence when folks don't follow your orders is quite amusing. Did you get that from your rich daddy? Daddy keep a houseboy did he?
> 
> 
> And YAH I'd say febrile detritus fairly accurately describes you , after all you show little in the way of sentience and your socalled " mental processes" are quite feverish and decayed...............
> ...


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> there is so much garbage in this thread it is amusing... 1st of all THIS IS AN INTERNET MESSAGE BOARD ...NOT A COURT OF LAW...so stop all this innocent until proven guilty...that only applies to the court of law..not the court of public opinion....secondly ..the facts are zimmerman followed and confronted a 17 year old kid minding his own business while armed with a handgun....i hope all the facts do come out ..but here is my take...zimmerman is a d bag who really wants to be a cop ....he panicked and assumed this bystander walking with skittles and iced tea was committing a crime ...he wasn't ... and he shot the kid after the confrontation.... i hope zimmerman gets charged and convicted of manslaughter... his actions led to th death of a 17 year old kid who was doing nothing wrong ...


He had skittles and tea. "Well boy's this is an open and shut case here, lets wrap it up, boy has to be innocent".


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Whatever , I'll hand back his bullying bullshit on a plate , he's *EXACTLY* like Zimmerman , he would do and probably has done things of just the same nature.
> 
> You put up with it if you want. I don't have to put up with the " you better shut up because my Daddies rich and I was a Jarhead" bullshit.
> 
> ...


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> there is so much garbage in this thread it is amusing... 1st of all THIS IS AN INTERNET MESSAGE BOARD ...NOT A COURT OF LAW...so stop all this innocent until proven guilty...that only applies to the court of law..not the court of public opinion....secondly ..the facts are zimmerman followed and confronted a 17 year old kid minding his own business while armed with a handgun....i hope all the facts do come out ..but here is my take...zimmerman is a d bag who really wants to be a cop ....he panicked and assumed this bystander walking with skittles and iced tea was committing a crime ...he wasn't ... and he shot the kid after the confrontation.... i hope zimmerman gets charged and convicted of manslaughter... his actions led to th death of a 17 year old kid who was doing nothing wrong ...


 

And that brings us very neatly to that deeper , darker picture I spoke of. Wherein folks will trivialise a tragic death , the media and politicians will exploit it.........and the submerged attitudes and prejudices come out of the closet to the forefront and show just *exactly* the esteem which certain folks hold their fellow members of humanity in. But then of course they aren't human unless of a certain socioeconomic class and suitable racial profile. 


" You can't WALK here , your PAPERS...NOW".......... 


And it's all relatively speaking hilarious , because if an individual such as Zimmerman ran up on MeloDrama and ran the same game then MeloDrama would be highly indignant and bitching up a storm about why it was so " wrong".......hypocrisy from that quarter rather seems to be the order of the day. 

And it's a growing syndrome , Zimmerman will quite likely turn out to be the equivalent of a Proto-Brownshirt.And certain individuals here are not all that far behind them.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

Whatsammatta MeloDrama , down to just one line /one picture answers. Hey go raid Daddies medicine cabinet for some help with that seething impotent frustration and anger at your inability to make another individual follow your edicts.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And it's all relatively speaking hilarious , because if an individual such as Zimmerman ran up on MeloDrama and ran the same game then MeloDrama would be highly indignant and bitching up a storm about why it was so " wrong".......hypocrisy from that quarter rather seems to be the order of the day.
> 
> And it's a growing syndrome , Zimmerman will quite likely turn out to be the equivalent of a Proto-Brownshirt.And certain individuals here are not all that far behind them.


Godwin'd

Didn't take long. a couple of pushes.

Now to collect on the bet.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 27, 2012)

Lots of assuming and blanket statements.....


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And that brings us very neatly to that deeper , darker picture I spoke of. Wherein folks will trivialise a tragic death , the media and politicians will exploit it.........and the submerged attitudes and prejudices come out of the closet to the forefront and show just *exactly* the esteem which certain folks hold their fellow members of humanity in. But then of course they aren't human unless of a certain socioeconomic class and suitable racial profile.
> 
> 
> " You can't WALK here , your PAPERS...NOW"..........
> ...


WHARRGARBL Award


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

should have named the kid Bill, or Stanley. what the fuck is a trayvan.........a van that carries trays?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Oh ya fool.


 

UH HUH. But NO address of your completely erroneous point , why am I not surprised at that? AGAIN would you care to detail the handgun purchasing laws or will you still atempt to throw a blanket generalisation over purchasing requirements in all fifty states? 


Since you now make the claim that I'm a " fool" , then it should be relatively " easy" to prove me in error on this subject , shouldn't it? I mean really what does that say about YOU if you fail to prove me a " fool" on this?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> UH HUH. But NO address of your completely erroneous point , why am I not surprised at that? AGAIN would you care to detail the handgun purchasing laws or will you still atempt to throw a blanket generalisation over purchasing requirements in all fifty states?
> 
> 
> Since you now make the claim that I'm a " fool" , then it should be relatively " easy" to prove me in error on this subject , shouldn't it? I mean really what does that say about YOU if you fail to prove me a " fool" on this?


I go in the store.
walk to the gun counter.
look at guns. 
ask to see one or two.
Say " I like that one ill take it"
I do my paper work, 3-5 min later im out the door.
Now actually at that point i can walk anywhere except as defined by state law court houses, police station, etc open carrying my fire arm fully loaded and chambered.
That is the process any day of the week.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> should have named the kid Bill, or Stanley. what the fuck is a trayvan.........a van that carries trays?


EPIC....just epic.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Godwin'd
> 
> Didn't take long. a couple of pushes.
> 
> Now to collect on the bet.


 

Go collect your BrownShirt boy , you damned straight I Godwinned it , deliberately just for you and your goosesteppers. And I note quite amusedly that you're still argueing via ad hominem and carefully staying away from the talking points and any rebuttal of same. 


ROTFLMAO...you're pretty much toast , reduced to a petty clown on the 'Net attempting domination via juvenile insult whilst smugly proclaiming himself better than everyone else. 

Perhaps you'll someday learn that wealth and privilege does not allow you to dominate and hold sway of other members of humanity , but I doubt it. Perhaps you'll eventually learn that civility and courtesy extended gets returned...but I doubt it. 

Those basic life lessons that most learned at Mommas knee were never taught to you , or you're a sociopath who views the rest of humanity as a subservient toy for you to play with. 

Which is it boy?


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 27, 2012)

Really, attacking his name? Only in modern America........


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I go in the store.
> walk to the gun counter.
> look at guns.
> ask to see one or two.
> ...


Ronin doesn't understand that you are talking about the state you live in, he has poor reading comprehension and thinks you are saying that you can do that in any state in the nation. he reads things too fast and misses words and therefore misses the meaning of those words. Either that or he is from some high context culture and doesn't understand low context speech. I don't know if its a genetic malady, like autism or if he really is just that bad with language. He uses the wrong words all the time, has no idea on some of them actually, just strings them together trying to sound intelligent.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Go collect your BrownShirt boy , you damned straight I Godwinned it , deliberately just for you and your goosesteppers. And I note quite amusedly that you're still argueing via ad hominem and carefully staying away from the talking points and any rebuttal of same.
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO...you're pretty much toast , reduced to a petty clown on the 'Net attempting domination via juvenile insult whilst smugly proclaiming himself better than everyone else.
> ...


Civility and courtesy? Kettle meet pot x infinity.

You really are quite the character.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Ronin, in the state in which I reside, I can buy guns with no paperwork, no background check, no identification and its all legal.


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Really, attacking his name? Only in modern America........


i'm attacking the mentality that names a kid that foolishness.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Hey Ronin, in the state in which I reside, I can buy guns with no paperwork, no background check, no identification and its all legal.


I wish I lived in such a place...


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 27, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> i'm attacking the mentality that names a kid that foolishness.


Different culture?? 

#1 Douche Award


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

different SUBculture.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I go in the store.
> walk to the gun counter.
> look at guns.
> ask to see one or two.
> ...


 


BWHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA.............shot yourself RIGHT in BOTH feet and the pecker to boot. ' Cause sorry that's NOT the " process" in " all fifty states".............apparently you've never heard of the " waiting period"...........now go do some very basic research and get back to me on this. You can then detail for us all exactly which states are " waiting period states" and for WHAT firearms , and you can also detail items for us such as The Sullivan Act ( NYC).........and since you're so well informed perhaps you'd care to detail the *specific ammunition laws* as regards *specific locales*. 


Now go ahead and sidestep , crawfish all you care to , however mere cursory research as regards the above will show that your original statement was in drastic error and the corollary FACT that you're woefully misinformed as regards the firearms acquisition process and it's variable within the various States. 


SHOW us all where you claim I'm incorrect.Anything less is just more bullshit on your part.


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

what culture is that? tell me. give it a label, since i may not.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Ronin doesn't understand that you are talking about the state you live in, he has poor reading comprehension and thinks you are saying that you can do that in any state in the nation. he reads things too fast and misses words and therefore misses the meaning of those words. Either that or he is from some high context culture and doesn't understand low context speech. I don't know if its a genetic malady, like autism or if he really is just that bad with language. He uses the wrong words all the time, has no idea on some of them actually, just strings them together trying to sound intelligent.


I think he's just a brainwashed yuppie who believes weird media propaganda about not having gun rights in america or its really really hard to obtain guns in all 50 states. Only the most certified graduates of firearms schools can buy gun's under extremely strict guidelines. Something like japan's gun laws.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 27, 2012)

I dont see anywhere he said it was process in all 50 states!!!!!


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Ronin doesn't understand that you are talking about the state you live in, he has poor reading comprehension and thinks you are saying that you can do that in any state in the nation. he reads things too fast and misses words and therefore misses the meaning of those words. Either that or he is from some high context culture and doesn't understand low context speech. I don't know if its a genetic malady, like autism or if he really is just that bad with language. He uses the wrong words all the time, has no idea on some of them actually, just strings them together trying to sound intelligent.


 


BLAH B:LAH BL:Ah yet more ad hominem attacking the person , with no proof of error. It figures. As I said you're done. Now since his postulation was that you can walk in just about anywhere and purchase a handgun you will of course be able to show evidence that it's a TRUE statement. 

It really is as simple as that. And all your faux intellectual bullshit in an attempt to prop up your ego won't change that in the slightest. 

And the whole purchase issue , like the CCW issue is nothing more than deflection from the central issue here , it's not pertinent to that main issue. 

And if you demand that I sit and let erroneous hyperbole stated as Gospel truth fly by uncorrected then you demand that in vain.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> BWHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA.............shot yourself RIGHT in BOTH feet and the pecker to boot. ' Cause sorry that's NOT the " process" in " all fifty states".............apparently you've never heard of the " waiting period"...........now go do some very basic research and get back to me on this. You can then detail for us all exactly which states are " waiting period states" and for WHAT firearms , and you can also detail items for us such as The Sullivan Act ( NYC).........and since you're so well informed perhaps you'd care to detail the *specific ammunition laws* as regards *specific locales*.
> 
> 
> Now go ahead and sidestep , crawfish all you care to , however mere cursory research as regards the above will show that your original statement was in drastic error and the corollary FACT that you're woefully misinformed as regards the firearms acquisition process and it's variable within the various States.
> ...


I dont think im alone here when i say, WHAT THE FUCK YOU RAMBLING ABOUT?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> BWHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA.............shot yourself RIGHT in BOTH feet and the pecker to boot. ' Cause sorry that's NOT the " process" in " all fifty states".............apparently you've never heard of the " waiting period"...........now go do some very basic research and get back to me on this. You can then detail for us all exactly which states are " waiting period states" and for WHAT firearms , and you can also detail items for us such as The Sullivan Act ( NYC).........and since you're so well informed perhaps you'd care to detail the *specific ammunition laws* as regards *specific locales*.
> 
> 
> Now go ahead and sidestep , crawfish all you care to , however mere cursory research as regards the above will show that your original statement was in drastic error and the corollary FACT that you're woefully misinformed as regards the firearms acquisition process and it's variable within the various States.
> ...





tryingtogrow89 said:


> I think he's just a brainwashed yuppie who believes weird media propaganda about not having gun rights in america or its really really hard to obtain guns in all 50 states. Only the most certified graduates of firearms schools can buy gun's under extremely strict guidelines. Something like japan's gun laws.


Holy shit, I MUST be psychic, he absolutely does think you are talking about all 50 states and not the one you live in. LMAO reality is indeed stranger than fiction.

You can't make this shit up folks.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> BLAH B:LAH BL:Ah yet more ad hominem attacking the person , with no proof of error. It figures. As I said you're done. Now since his postulation was that you can walk in just about anywhere and purchase a handgun you will of course be able to show evidence that it's a TRUE statement.
> 
> It really is as simple as that. And all your faux intellectual bullshit in an attempt to prop up your ego won't change that in the slightest.
> 
> ...


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Holy shit, I MUST be psychic, he absolutely does think you are talking about all 50 states and not the one you live in. LMAO reality is indeed stranger than fiction.
> 
> You can't make this shit up folks.


It was like a revelation, I swear i typed out my last comment before i read him saying all 50 states.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Thats right i can literally walk into a gun store look at their wide array of pistols long guns and all other guns, buy it in 5 min walk out the door and carry it in the open anywhere i want except as defined under my state statute.





RoninAmok said:


> And YET another blanket statement that's incorrect. Would you actually care to cite why you are incorrect ( which I'm sure you knew you were prior to posting) or do I need to do so.
> 
> 
> AGAIN bullshit hyperbole from either side ain't agonna get it.





tryingtogrow89 said:


> I go in the store.
> walk to the gun counter.
> look at guns.
> ask to see one or two.
> ...





RoninAmok said:


> BLAH B:LAH BL:Ah yet more ad hominem attacking the person , with no proof of error. It figures. As I said you're done. Now since his postulation was that you can walk in just about anywhere and purchase a handgun you will of course be able to show evidence that it's a TRUE statement.



It's plain as day. you don't understand.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> It was like a revelation, I swear i typed out my last comment before i read him saying all 50 states.


Lets see how deep his hole will be before this thread gets locked.


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

only one way to solve this................THUNDERDOME!!!!!!
"two men enter, one man leave, two men enter, one man leave....."


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> only one way to solve this................THUNDERDOME!!!!!!
> "two men enter, one man leave, two men enter, one man leave....."


Only 1 "Man" would enter, I would assume ronin is this guy:


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> It's plain as day. you don't understand.


Funny! ^^^^^^ haha good shit! time for a bong hit. 
Comprehension obviously wasn't a strong point for him in school, that is if he even went to school.


----------



## Smirgen (Mar 27, 2012)

New Black Panthers are going to offer Million dollar reward for the capture of George Zimmerman.

[youtube]eLiJ4k5QPNs[/youtube]


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> It was like a revelation, I swear i typed out my last comment before i read him saying all 50 states.


 

And more bla bla , again your original implication was that it's relatively speaking an EASY process to legally obtain a sidearm in any location in the land. That is an incorrect assumption. 

And now you arrogantly assume , after the CCW sidetrack and the associated address of open carry that you're going to " inform" me of something I don't know as regards carry law and/or ccw and acquisition laws. 


And yet AGAIN you both miss my central point in favor of your continued deflections and digressions. I ask you yet AGAIN just exactly how any of these issues are germane to the central topic. CCW is a moot point in this case since Zimmerman was carrying legally. 

If you want to get right down to the nitty-gritty of the firearms laws , right down to the transportation statues , the NJ " hollowpoint law" and specific others we can do so , you'll find that I already know them. We can even discuss the prohibition against specific chambering and specific firearms both short and long in specific States. Again how is it pertinent to the question. 


And quite frankly a method of arguement whereby one will detail an example as PROOF without detailing the opposite end of the spectrum is both misleading and dishonest. 

There's one HELL of a difference between purchasing a sidearm in Wyoming as opposed to NYC.


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

well just be careful........i'm 6'4" bodybuilder, who's breaking cinder blocks with his forehead right now.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 27, 2012)

Smirgen said:


> New Black Panthers are going to offer Million dollar reward for the capture of George Zimmerman.
> 
> [youtube]eLiJ4k5QPNs[/youtube]




Yeah they made themselves look really good on cooper anderson last night......


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And more bla bla , again your original implication was that it's relatively speaking an EASY process to legally obtain a sidearm in any location in the land. That is an incorrect assumption.



Stop being so WRONG!!!! That's your problem, you can't admit when you are wrong even when the evidence of how wrong are you is staring you in the face.



tryingtogrow89 said:


> Thats right i can literally walk into a gun store look at their wide array of pistols long guns and all other guns, buy it in 5 min walk out the door and carry it in the open anywhere i want except as defined under my state statute.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> There's one HELL of a difference between purchasing a sidearm in Wyoming as opposed to NYC.


Thats all the point you've made so far, the rest has been covered exhaustively you have selective reading taking place.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Umm yeah, its the EXACT same way you are treating Zimmerman, you didn't understand that?


Im judging him based on his actions and the facts discussed here. He crept up on Trayvon in the car, approached him with a weapon in the dark, never identified himself. 

Trayvon was walking in the rain with candy and juice, even if he was just meandering around the community, its his right to walk to his fathers house anyway he wants to. That is the point. We are giving Zimmerman powers only the Police have. Who the hell goes to the store to run errands with a gun? Paranoid much? 

Come on lets get back to common sense. Who runs errands with a gun? Is this gated community in the middle of Fallujah? 
No place in the USA is that bad that you have to walk around armed to run errands. No gun to run errands, its just a simple ass whooping and Trayvon is probably in jail. What mindset must you have to follow anyone around with a gun?


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

lol......new and improved? oh, man. come onnnnnnnnnn, super-flu


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 27, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> well just be careful........i'm 6'4" bodybuilder, who's breaking cinder blocks with his forehead right now.


I'm really the guy in your avatar. I can chuck a spear through your eye clean out the back of your head. And run 15 mph.


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

we'll make great pets


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

This new black panther party is a joke. I would respect them more if they actually did want to overthrow the governement or patrolled their neighborhoods a la the Guardian Angels. 

Fuck even when NYC was at its worst, the Guardian Angels never carried guns. Perspective folks, gated community does not equal Afghanistan tribal areas.

Even when I was in Colombia in the middle of car jack city (my dad was carjacked twice) we didnt carry guns. 
You know why? The real thugs were ex military and could outgun you and outmaneuver you anytime.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

smirgen said:


> new black panthers are going to offer million dollar reward for the capture of george zimmerman.
> 
> [youtube]elij4k5qpns[/youtube]


kill whitey!
Kill pussy ass crackers!


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah they made themselves look really good on cooper anderson last night......



The black panthers started off as a neighborhood watch.Wonder if they were natiionally registered?


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

run? i'm 49. stand in place and deliver Muay Thai nerve strikes.........lol.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I'm really the guy in your avatar. I can chuck a spear through your eye clean out the back of your head. And run 15 mph.


You chuck spears...? Oh dear Jesus the bait is right there...don't take it...don't take it...


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Im judging him based on his actions and the facts discussed here. He crept up on Trayvon in the car, approached him with a weapon in the dark, never identified himself.
> 
> Trayvon was walking in the rain with candy and juice, even if he was just meandering around the community, its his right to walk to his fathers house anyway he wants to. That is the point. We are giving Zimmerman powers only the Police have. Who the hell goes to the store to run errands with a gun? Paranoid much?
> 
> ...


#1 you aren't basing anything on facts, its self evident you aren't when you say Zimmerman crept up on him. Treyvon was STARING at him, how do you sneak up on someone who sees you plain as day and then runs?

#2 CCW holders generally carry their gun at all times, that is the WHOLE IDEA behind CCW, so that you aren't caught without a means of defense during some ordinary day to day chance encounter. Guns don't do a damn bit of good if they're locked up at home.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Im judging him based on his actions and the facts discussed here. He crept up on Trayvon in the car, approached him with a weapon in the dark, never identified himself.
> 
> Trayvon was walking in the rain with candy and juice, even if he was just meandering around the community, its his right to walk to his fathers house anyway he wants to. That is the point. We are giving Zimmerman powers only the Police have. Who the hell goes to the store to run errands with a gun? Paranoid much?
> 
> ...


If i lived in florida my gun would never leave my side. The crime rate out there is unbelievable.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> If i lived in florida my gun would never leave my side. The crime rate out there is unbelievable.



I live here and mine is by my side at all times......


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

To be honest you can buy a gun at a gun show with ZERO checks. Hell most states don't even require you to have it registered..Now being CCW requires a lot more, but just getting a firearm is pretty damn easy. Which is awesome and sucks @ the same time


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I live here and mine is by my side at all times......


Then according to many, you are a vigilante just begging to induce an encounter in which you can justify lethal force.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Then according to many, you are a vigilante just begging to induce an encounter in which you can justify lethal force.


What he said ^


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Then according to many, you are a vigilante just begging to induce an encounter in which you can justify lethal force.



Damn!!!! Really!!!!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I live here and mine is by my side at all times......


There you go folks need there more be said?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> #1 you aren't basing anything on facts, its self evident you aren't when you say Zimmerman crept up on him. Treyvon was STARING at him, how do you sneak up on someone who sees you plain as day and then runs?
> 
> #2 CCW holders generally carry their gun at all times, that is the WHOLE IDEA behind CCW, so that you aren't caught without a means of defense during some ordinary day to day chance encounter. Guns don't do a damn bit of good if they're locked up at home.


Why does he need the fucking gun all the time? This isnt a war zone, only you and he and all the other gun nuts seem to think it is. You end up identifying everyone as threat or non threat. Great mindset. Leave that shit behind No Drama, just because you have the ability and training doesn't mean you have to live your life like that everyday. Leave it behind bro, leave it behind.

Where does Zimmerman get that mentality. Again this is the USA not Baghdad, not even in the most dangerous cities.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Why does he need the fucking gun all the time? This isnt a war zone, only you and he and all the other gun nuts seem to think it is. You end up identifying everyone as threat or non threat. Great mindset. Leave that shit behind No Drama, just because you have the ability and training doesn't mean you have to live your life like that everyday. Leave it behind bro, leave it behind.
> 
> Where does Zimmerman get that mentality. Again this is the USA not Baghdad, not even in the most dangerous cities.


Crime rates overall go down the more guns there are in the public hands.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Then according to many, you are a vigilante just begging to induce an encounter in which you can justify lethal force.



You tell em Bernie Goetz, they got what they deserved.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernhard_Goetz


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Why does he need the fucking gun all the time? This isnt a war zone, only you and he and all the other gun nuts seem to think it is. You end up identifying everyone as threat or non threat. Great mindset. Leave that shit behind No Drama, just because you have the ability and training doesn't mean you have to live your life like that everyday. Leave it behind bro, leave it behind.
> 
> Where does Zimmerman get that mentality. Again this is the USA not Baghdad, not even in the most dangerous cities.


Zimmerman got attacked and legally defended himself according to the local police. He survived a much worse beating at the very least.

Isnt your statement sort of self answering?


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

violent punk meets scared Wyatt Earp wanna-be. not black versus white. makes me sick. E PLURIBUS UNUM!


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Why does he need the fucking gun all the time? This isnt a war zone, only you and he and all the other gun nuts seem to think it is. You end up identifying everyone as threat or non threat. Great mindset. Leave that shit behind No Drama, just because you have the ability and training doesn't mean you have to live your life like that everyday. Leave it behind bro, leave it behind.
> 
> Where does Zimmerman get that mentality. Again this is the USA not Baghdad, not even in the most dangerous cities.


Gun nuts? I don't carry a firearm on me except when hunting or target shooting. I have no reason, the amount of violent crime in my neck of the woods consists of running over small animals on the road. Occasionally a lost person comes up the drive to ask directions.

I am a nut about preserving my own life from would be assailants however.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Why does he need the fucking gun all the time? This isnt a war zone, only you and he and all the other gun nuts seem to think it is. You end up identifying everyone as threat or non threat. Great mindset. Leave that shit behind No Drama, just because you have the ability and training doesn't mean you have to live your life like that everyday. Leave it behind bro, leave it behind.
> 
> Where does Zimmerman get that mentality. Again this is the USA not Baghdad, not even in the most dangerous cities.


Maybe this is the mentality Zimmerman had when he pursued Martin:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/05/of-50000-marijuana-arrest_n_1078023.html


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> You tell em Bernie Goetz, they got what they deserved.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernhard_Goetz


Goestz was convicted for illegal possesion of a firearm and nothing else. A jury found him not guilty of all charges. The same thing will happen in this case, unless president Obama decides to issue a new executive order making him judge, jury and executioner. I wouldn't put it past him either.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> #1 you aren't basing anything on facts, its self evident you aren't when you say Zimmerman crept up on him. Treyvon was STARING at him, how do you sneak up on someone who sees you plain as day and then runs?
> 
> #2 CCW holders generally carry their gun at all times, that is the WHOLE IDEA behind CCW, so that you aren't caught without a means of defense during some ordinary day to day chance encounter. Guns don't do a damn bit of good if they're locked up at home.


 Not me ..I don't feel the need to have it all times.. I do carry it most when I'm out of state ( except states in which it is not honored ). but in everyday life its only when making the money runs.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

The point is he went out looking for a confrontation with a gun.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he himself said twice that he was pursuing him and called him a fucking coon. it's on tape. that's solid evidence.


OK I'm late to this party that just doesn't want to end, but I do have to say this. I listened to the audio extracts you provided, UB, and I can't quite convince myself that he said "coons". The consonants are wrong, even if the vowel sound is on. So I can't say on that evidence alone that he said "coons" in favor of "punks". It is neither clear nor conclusive. 

What I do notice about this case is that what evidence there is ... is sparse and internally inconsistent. I'm also aware of the danger that much key evidence will have been jiggered or just plain erased by an interested-party police department. But without reliable or at least consistent witness and forensic accounts, I see a lot of "jumping to conclusions" driving the sheer exuberance of this thread.

I must join WinterWoman on the sidelines ... I'll wait for more information. My inclination at this time is to believe that Zimmerman provoked an unnecessary and deadly showdown, that he was looking for a fight at al costs. But I refuse to elevate my inclination to becoming my position. This thread is filled with folks who've made up their minds as to what happened, for a series of reasons that range from awful to almost but not quite good. cn


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Funny! ^^^^^^ haha good shit! time for a bong hit.
> Comprehension obviously wasn't a strong point for him in school, that is if he even went to school.


 

And yet another sidestep , not unexpected of course. Lets see here , you've attempted most the gambits by now , your tough guy act didn't work did it MeloDrama. Neither of you will directly address the topic, You both continue to veer off into meaningless points that neither of you are remotely informed on..........that pretty much covers it. 


Yup you're pretty much left with nothing but whining , along with of course some expectation that I give a rats ass what you as an individual think about either me specifically or anything else for that matter. 

And in the last analysis that's what's at work here in this microcosmic example of Life , your inherent arrogance in assuming smugly that any and all who fail to share your opinion or stance are lesser than you , along with a host of other negative things. 


In the end you've both proven yourselves closeminded and much less than logical or rational , and as previously stated incapable of debate beyond mindless droning regurgitation in the case of MeloDrama and anecdotal bullshit that means nothing to the central point in your case. 

And the depths of accusation and actual depraved behavior and rhetoric that some here will descend to are rather enlightening , a nice example of exactly the sociopathic criminal mindset that they claim to decry , a rather segregation oriented attitude whether admitted or not " keep the undesireables over THERE and away from us ". 


And again..............such bullshit is divisive to the public at large and speaks to much darker things on a societal level. So as I stated ,stay in your insular little whitebread world. Round hereabout we figure that all humans bleed red regardless of skin color , all humans deserve courtesy and respect until they prove otherwise , and a person is judged on their skills , ethics and morals. 

If that's different in your locale then I feel right sorry for you , perhaps all the Great Unwashed that you'll smugly decry , all the whitetrash hillbillys , reservation Indians , those of mixed race or other races ( that applies to all races) those of "lower" socioeconomic classes , those who went to a State or Public College or University instead of the Ivy League........yeah perhaps , just perhaps all that " Trash" is actually far more advanced on a sociodynamic level than y'all who are our " Betters".....


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Crime rates overall go down the more guns there are in the public hands.


Society is very polite and civil when they are all packin the roscoe.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Gun nuts? I don't carry a firearm on me except when hunting or target shooting. I have no reason, the amount of violent crime in my neck of the woods consists of running over small animals on the road. Occasionally a lost person comes up the drive to ask directions.
> 
> I am a nut about preserving my own life from would be assailants however.


So was Zimmerman? what would be assailants, again you see people as target non target, threat non threat, it cuts off normal interaction.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And yet another sidestep , not unexpected of course. Lets see here , you've attempted most the gambits by now , your tough guy act didn't work did it MeloDrama. Neither of you will directly address the topic, You both continue to veer off into meaningless points that neither of you are remotely informed on..........that pretty much covers it.
> 
> 
> Yup you're pretty much left with nothing but whining , along with of course some expectation that I give a rats ass what you as an individual think about either me specifically or anything else for that matter.
> ...


Have you ever noticed that the thread gets back on track whenever you aren't around? You know why that is? Because you keep hijacking it with your accusations and insults.

Don't spend so much time paging through a thesaurus trying to make epic good posts, it doesn't work for you, instead make more succinct and timely posts as befitting the low context culture that is America.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> To be honest you can buy a gun at a gun show with ZERO checks. Hell most states don't even require you to have it registered..Now being CCW requires a lot more, but just getting a firearm is pretty damn easy. Which is awesome and sucks @ the same time


 

AGAIN...this is ONLY true in specific locales , and that particular loophole is closing quickly due to Federal intervention. 

Example: in Calif you're still going to have to go through a licensed dealer , pay for the paperwork and reg change and go through the ten day waiting period and that's for *anything* that doesn't fall under the " antique laws". This includes longarms too.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> So was Zimmerman? what would be assailants, again you see people as target non target, threat non threat, it cuts off normal interaction.


No, actually I see ALL people as just human beings. I didn't carry when I lived in Seattle, or LA, or Long Beach, or San Diego, Or Memphis either.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And yet another sidestep , not unexpected of course. Lets see here , you've attempted most the gambits by now , your tough guy act didn't work did it MeloDrama. Neither of you will directly address the topic, You both continue to veer off into meaningless points that neither of you are remotely informed on..........that pretty much covers it.
> 
> 
> Yup you're pretty much left with nothing but whining , along with of course some expectation that I give a rats ass what you as an individual think about either me specifically or anything else for that matter.
> ...


 *Whoa, calm down and take a bong rip.*


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> So was Zimmerman? what would be assailants, again you see people as target non target, threat non threat, it cuts off normal interaction.


I see people as people.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> AGAIN...this is ONLY true in specific locales , and that particular loophole is closing quickly due to Federal intervention.
> 
> Example: in Calif you're still going to have to go through a licensed dealer , pay for the paperwork and reg change and go through the ten day waiting period and that's for *anything* that doesn't fall under the " antique laws". This includes longarms too.


That is why he used the words MOST STATES, so as to indicate that it wasn't universal. You are dense son!


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Zimmerman got attacked and legally defended himself according to the local police. He survived a much worse beating at the very least.
> 
> Isnt your statement sort of self answering?


Again we lose site of right or wrong and higher moral ground you guys get on me about. Ive been in both situations, never needed a gun to ask someone if they were lost or ok and if I did suspect him of anyting I wouldnt corner him. Why does the first thought that come to mind if someone is walking around, lost or confused or even high to attack or suspect them of something? 

After a session with my friends I usually walk home baked as fuck for a mile and a half through 2 different neighborhoods and some dark parking lots. I may swerve a little on the sidewalk (if thats suspicious) but nobody harrasses me and I guarantee my neighborhood is ten times more dangerous than a gated community.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> AGAIN...this is ONLY true in specific locales , and that particular loophole is closing quickly due to Federal intervention.
> 
> Example: in Calif you're still going to have to go through a licensed dealer , pay for the paperwork and reg change and go through the ten day waiting period and that's for *anything* that doesn't fall under the " antique laws". This includes longarms too.


That's awful. Jesus now i know why i moved from cali.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> well just be careful........i'm 6'4" bodybuilder, who's breaking cinder blocks with his forehead right now.


 Then you don't need a gun , and you probably eat the cinder block shards with milk and raisins instead of Grapenuts too and if someone did shoot you you'd just call it your daily lead-n-copper supplement , say thanks and move on to hunting bears with a switch.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i always love hearing the stories, so please share how racism has *effected* you.


 In this instance "affected" was right. cn "To effect" means (roughly) to actualize, to put into effect. cn


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Then you don't need a gun , and you probably eat the cinder block shards with milk and raisins instead of Grapenuts too and if someone did shoot you you'd just call it your daily lead-n-copper supplement , say thanks and move on to hunting bears with a switch.


oh...no......i have guns.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> AGAIN...this is ONLY true in specific locales , and that particular loophole is closing quickly due to Federal intervention.
> 
> Example: in Calif you're still going to have to go through a licensed dealer , pay for the paperwork and reg change and go through the ten day waiting period and that's for *anything* that doesn't fall under the " antique laws". This includes longarms too.


Interesting never bought a gun out of Cali, usally get from guns shows in the southern state. Thoses gunshows are unreal. You name it and its "Cash and Carry"..Wait I did buy a gun out of Cali ( 25 mm off the street ..lol ). WAyyyyyy long ago before the laws changed.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Zimmerman was a registered democrat, so i guess if he's racist it proves liberals are the true racists.*
The individual at the center of the controversial Trayvon Martin shooting is a registered Democrat.

George Michael Zimmerman, born Oct. 5, 1983, registered as a Democrat in Seminole County, Fla., in August 2002, according to state voter registration documents.
It is unclear whether he voted for President Barack Obama in 2008.
Some in the media have sought to blame Republican politicians and conservative activists for Martin&#8217;s death.
&#8220;[Republican politicians] reinforce and validate old stereotypes that associate the poor and welfare as criminal behavior with African-Americans and people of color, calling us lazy, undeserving recipients of public assistance. In the case of Trayvon, those festering stereotypes had lethal consequences,&#8221; said MSNBC political analyst and Democratic fundraiser Karen Finney.
According to the document, Zimmerman&#8217;s race is officially listed as Hispanic. The son of a white father and Peruvian mother, he has been described as a &#8220;white Hispanic&#8221; in most media reports.
Following the Feb. 26 fatal shooting of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin in a Sanford, Fla. gated community, Zimmerman has been the target of widespread outrage.
Zimmerman shot and killed Martin following a physical confrontation, but has yet to be charged with a crime. He says he acted in self-defense, a claim supported by the Sanford, Fla., Police Department investigating the case.
Protesters and activists led by professional racial justice advocates Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson have suggested Martin&#8217;s killing was racially motivated, and have called for Zimmerman&#8217;s arrest.
&#8220;We want George Zimmerman in court with handcuffs behind his back,&#8221; Sharpton said last week.
Martin&#8217;s mother, Sabrina Fulton, has alleged that Zimmerman killed her son &#8220;because of the color of his skin.&#8221;

Craig Sonner, the attorney representing Zimmerman, has denied such allegations, noting that his client has acted as a mentor to a black single mother and her two children, and had helped them raise money for their all-black church.
 For Zimmerman&#8217;s safety, the _Free Beacon_ has redacted his address from the registration document. The New Black Panther Party has offered a $10,000 bounty for Zimmerman&#8217;s capture.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Trayvon protesters ransack store*.
Video here.
http://www.local10.com/news/Police-Trayvon-protesters-ransack-store/-/1717324/9719674/-/xctonpz/-/index.html
NORTH MIAMI BEACH, Fla. - North Miami Beach police said surveillance video shows dozens of high school students demonstrating in the Trayvon Martin case Friday ransacking a Walgreens store.
The incident occurred during a walkout from North Miami Beach Senior High School in support of *Martin, 17, who was fatally shot in Sanford*. Protesters have been calling for the arrest of George Zimmerman, 28, who has not been charged because he claimed self-defense in the shooting, according to police.


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> *Zimmerman was a registered democrat, so i guess if he's racist it proves liberals are the true racists.*
> The individual at the center of the controversial Trayvon Martin shooting is a registered Democrat.
> 
> George Michael Zimmerman, born Oct. 5, 1983, registered as a Democrat in Seminole County, Fla., in August 2002, according to state voter registration documents.
> ...


thank you for this. all should read it.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> *Zimmerman was a registered democrat, so i guess if he's racist it proves liberals are the true racists.*
> The individual at the center of the controversial Trayvon Martin shooting is a registered Democrat.
> 
> George Michael Zimmerman, born Oct. 5, 1983, registered as a Democrat in Seminole County, Fla., in August 2002, according to state voter registration documents.
> ...


Please link your source....when using cut and paste, please include where information was taken


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Please link your source....when using cut and paste, please include where information was taken


http://freebeacon.com/registered-dem-killed-trayvon/


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> *Trayvon protesters ransack store*.
> Video here.
> http://www.local10.com/news/Police-Trayvon-protesters-ransack-store/-/1717324/9719674/-/xctonpz/-/index.html
> NORTH MIAMI BEACH, Fla. - North Miami Beach police said surveillance video shows dozens of high school students demonstrating in the Trayvon Martin case Friday ransacking a Walgreens store.
> The incident occurred during a walkout from North Miami Beach Senior High School in support of *Martin, 17, who was fatally shot in Sanford*. Protesters have been calling for the arrest of George Zimmerman, 28, who has not been charged because he claimed self-defense in the shooting, according to police.


Occupy protesters need to take note.This is how you get a message out.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, Obama should have no problem winning Florida now.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> http://freebeacon.com/registered-dem-killed-trayvon/


Thank you.....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Occupy protesters need to take note.This is how you get a message out.


Just look like kids running in the store..Didn't see anyone take anything. Maybe they all got lost and the man in the light shirt was directing them the correct way out.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Well, Obama should have no problem winning Florida now.


Especially considering Skittles Tray-Van "is the son Obama never had"...because all Black people look the same apparently. Ask Obama.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Especially considering Skittles Tray-Van "is the son Obama never had"...because all Black people look the same apparently. Ask Obama.


actually younger pics of Obama does favor Martin..by the way Trayvan could have been my son as well..sooooooo what you saying


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Especially considering Skittles Tray-Van "is the son Obama never had"...because all Black people look the same apparently. Ask Obama.


Yeah what the fuck did he mean by that?


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Especially considering Skittles Tray-Van "is the son Obama never had"...because all Black people look the same apparently. Ask Obama.


Please don't agree with me and then make racist comments, it makes me look bad. I am morose over this because seeds of racial indignation are being sown and I value peace.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Please don't agree with me and then make racist comments, it makes me look bad. I am morose over this because seeds of racial indignation are being sown and I value peace.


Thats what you get from the likes of Harrekin..


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Uncle Buck they were in FLA the oldsters don't hear shite. In Florida a considerable amount of people pull down their hurricane shutters at night to protect themselves and then they are cut off from the world until the next morning. So of course they didn't hear anything.


this was at 7pm and the lady, mary cutcher, is not exactly old. all blinds were open, don't recall if the window was as well.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Thats what you get from the likes of Harrekin..


Excuse me? I said Obama made the implication, not me.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> That is why he used the words MOST STATES, so as to indicate that it wasn't universal. You are dense son!


 

Keeerrrrriiiiiissttt on a frigging CRUTCH , ya keep yapping but you don't put up any of the statutes. it's no longer *most states* , if you were freaking bright enough to put aside your personally oriented BULLSHIT we might *actually* get to a viable discussion of those laws as regards specific locales and the specifics of purchase , carry , transportation etc. along with a discussion of some of the more ridiculous statutes such as the NJ hollowpoint laws and the reciprocity issue as regards CCW. 

You might actually find that you'd learn something , and it just might be something that may stand you in good stead if you travel with a firearm. 

Or we can go back to playing an InterWebz game of " dozens " makes no never mind to me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I suppose the police are liars and it's all a racist conspiracy?


are you familiar with the cops in the US, much less this particular incident-ridden force?

sanford police had what you might call a history of similar incidents.

do you always believe the police reports when they say they busted a guy with 40 pounds and kept a million dollars worth of drugs off the street?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You go Girl! er I mean BRO!


this earned rep.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Zimmerman is a democrat? FRY THE MOTHERF***ER!!!


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> are you familiar with the cops in the US, much less this particular incident-ridden force?
> 
> sanford police had what you might call a history of similar incidents.
> 
> do you always believe the police reports when they say they busted a guy with 40 pounds and kept a million dollars worth of drugs off the street?


Details like a bloody nose, bloody head and the appearance that he'd been on his back on the ground...this is way different to exaggerating bust numbers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> WHARRGARBL Award


also earned rep. lol.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Have you ever noticed that the thread gets back on track whenever you aren't around? You know why that is? Because you keep hijacking it with your accusations and insults.
> 
> Don't spend so much time paging through a thesaurus trying to make epic good posts, it doesn't work for you, instead make more succinct and timely posts as befitting the low context culture that is America.




BLAH BLAH , yet more off topic ad hominem. So sorry wee deluded EgoBoy , I have no need of a thesaurus for the likes of you and haven;t for about forty years plus. 

Now go squirm your cheeks in you diaper while grunting blissfully some more.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> are you familiar with the cops in the US, much less this particular incident-ridden force?
> 
> sanford police had what you might call a history of similar incidents.
> 
> do you always believe the police reports when they say they busted a guy with 40 pounds and kept a million dollars worth of drugs off the street?


Do you think this debacle will help fix the problem with corruption in the Florida legal system? I see how it helps Obama secure more votes there. I don't have a problem with that, I have a problem with the fresh new round of racial tensions. If people care so much about hate crimes, why has the mother of 5 in El Cajon, CA been given so little coverage in the media?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> We are giving Zimmerman powers only the Police have.


if you're not breaking the law, all the police can really do is ask for your name, not "what are you doing here?" or any nonsense like that.

we are giving zimmerman powers far beyond what the police have.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Just look like kids running in the store..Didn't see anyone take anything. Maybe they all got lost and the man in the light shirt was directing them the correct way out.



LOL really? They probly all went in to buy skittles I suppose. LOL take off the blinders bro.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> *Whoa, calm down and take a bong rip.*


 
Actually I'm quite calm , this is just amusing entertainment. And in the most basic analysis , even given all the carping the vast majority of folks here see this death as a tragedy , regardless of where they happen to lay the blame. 

And as I pointed out some time back , if Zimmerman is actually a moral and ethical man with a conscience then his life is over ,he will effectively punish himself for more thoroughly than the punitive courts of man will ever be able to do. 


In a way TWO lives are over here , not just one.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if you're not breaking the law, all the police can really do is ask for your name, not "what are you doing here?" or any nonsense like that.
> 
> we are giving zimmerman powers far beyond what the police have.


The can ask you whatever they like.You don't have to answer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Especially considering Skittles Tray-Van "is the son Obama never had"...because all Black people look the same apparently. Ask Obama.


actually, the quote was not what you put in between quotation marks, the quote was "if i had a son, he would look like trayvon". ya know, sympathizing with the family whose son is lost, human emotion, that sort of thing.

the irish know nothing about human emotion though, just potatoes and venereal diseases. and since a lot of you are gingers, there's not that many souls on your god forsaken island.



tryingtogrow89 said:


> Yeah what the fuck did he mean by that?


i believe he meant that if he had a son, that son might look like trayvon. 

one day you'll pass remedial grade school english.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Especially considering Skittles Tray-Van "is the son Obama never had"...because all Black people look the same apparently. Ask Obama.





Harrekin said:


> Excuse me? I said Obama made the implication, not me.


you implied something he never said, moron.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Details like a bloody nose, bloody head and the appearance that he'd been on his back on the ground...this is way different to exaggerating bust numbers.


zero physical evidence of this.

awesome police work. better just take them on their word, despite their long history of shit like this.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> That's awful. Jesus now i know why i moved from cali.


 


Oh it's much worse than just that , the " button law" as regards magazines on the " assault rifles" , a lot of NON CAl handguns because of the absolutely ridiculous drop test , no .50 bmg chambered rifle ( not that I'd want one but show me a crime every commited with one in the States) , and then of course we have the "condor Zones" ( no lead zones) and the states and feds jumping outa the bushes at duck and goose hunters to wave the magic wand over your shotshells and make sure that they're steel shot and you don't have any more allowed ( fined by the shell by the way). 

As has been pointed out several of the southern states and certain others are still sort of open , but the FEds have raided gun shows all over the country in locales where that goes on in an effort to close said loophole , some NC ones got raided due to impetus from the Northern cities , too many " straw buyers" taking 'em back to NYC , DC , Jersey etc. 

And they've raided in Texas and Louisiana too. And if you've noticed certain firearms are at an extreme premium and the price of ammo and components is wwwaayyyyy up , you're not getting propellant for 10 bucks a lb anymore and slugs have gone up enough that I'm back to casting and swaging my own.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zero physical evidence of this.
> 
> awesome police work. better just take them on their word, despite their long history of shit like this.


You believe that Travan was still 1/2 the size of Zimmerman despite being a 6'3" football player.

I cant really believe that anyone is still arguing with you.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Oh it's much worse than just that , the " button law" as regards magazines on the " assault rifles" , a lot of NON CAl handguns because of the absolutely ridiculous drop test , no .50 bmg chambered rifle ( not that I'd want one but show me a crime every commited with one in the States) , and then of course we have the "condor Zones" ( no lead zones) and the states and feds jumping outa the bushes at duck and goose hunters to wave the magic wand over your shotshells and make sure that they're steel shot and you don't have any more allowed ( fined by the shell by the way).
> 
> As has been pointed out several of the southern states and certain others are still sort of open , but the FEds have raided gun shows all over the country in locales where that goes on in an effort to close said loophole , some NC ones got raided due to impetus from the Northern cities , too many " straw buyers" taking 'em back to NYC , DC , Jersey etc.
> 
> And they've raided in Texas and Louisiana too. And if you've noticed certain firearms are at an extreme premium and the price of ammo and components is wwwaayyyyy up , you're not getting propellant for 10 bucks a lb anymore and slugs have gone up enough that I'm back to casting and swaging my own.


Why are we still bringing up gun laws? Zimmerman had a legal CCW permit.That is fact.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You believe that Travan was still 1/2 the size of Zimmerman despite being a 6'3" football player.
> 
> I cant really believe that anyone is still arguing with you.


Trayvan was taller but weighed much less. Tall but very skinny


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You believe that Travan was still 1/2 the size of Zimmerman despite being a 6'3" football player.
> 
> I cant really believe that anyone is still arguing with you.


and about 150 pounds, he was a stringbean.

compared to zimmerman, who is well over 200, possibly around the 225-250 range.

i'm 190, and i would have no problem getting someone who weighs 160 like you do off of me.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why are we still bringing up gun laws? Zimmerman had a legal CCW permit.That is fact.


Having a CCW does not mean you can act like you are a police officer. That is a fact


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why are we still bringing up gun laws? Zimmerman had a legal CCW permit.That is fact.


roninamok likes to talk gun laws. and guns. and gun training.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Trayvan was taller but weighed much less. Tall but very skinny



Who would win in a fight between roy jones jr. and chris farley?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and about 150 pounds, he was a stringbean.
> 
> compared to zimmerman, who is well over 200, possibly around the 225-250 range.
> 
> i'm 190, and i would have no problem getting someone who weighs 160 like you do off of me.


but yet Zimmerman was knock out by one punch... Guy must be a pussy being defended by the likes


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Having a CCW does not mean you can act like you are a police officer. That is a fact



Last time I checked zimmerman wasn't a cop nor did he do anything that needed some sort of special police privalege.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> roninamok likes to talk gun laws. and guns. and gun training.


 
Really Buck ? I brought it up and threw out a buncha misinformation did I? Guess I haven't pointed out repeatedly that it's not really of much pertinence have I?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Really Buck ? I brought it up and threw out a buncha misinformation did I? Guess I haven't pointed out repeatedly that it's not really of much pertinence have I?


never said you threw out misinformation, i just breeze over the gun law pissing matches.

my gun is a mastiff and an axe.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> but yet Zimmerman was knock out by one punch... Guy must be a pussy being defended by the likes


Actually he didnt knock him out.He knocked him down.And then instead of running home to get away from this huge scary vigilante he climbed on top of him and proceeded smashing his head into the concrete.All the while zimmermans screaming for help.Seems legit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Actually he didnt knock him out.He knocked him down.And then instead of running home to get away from this huge scary vigilante he climbed on top of him and proceeded smashing his head into the concrete.All the while zimmermans screaming for help.Seems legit.


if you believe zimmerman's changing story, that is.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Last time I checked zimmerman wasn't a cop nor did he do anything that needed some sort of special police privalege.


 

Unfortunately for you , to detain and question someone you really DO need those privileges. Take the incident you cited from your experience , the actual LEOS had the right and said powers , some citizen running up on you wouldn't have had those powers and you wouldn't have to answer their questions. And if they were aggressive you'd be well within your rights to defend yourself. 

And as I stated , in the long run the whole " race issue " is secondary , this goes far beyond that to the citizens right to walk where they please peacefully without undue harrasment or interference. 

And also as I stated , giving Zimmerman the benefit of the doubt as regards having a conscience , he could have well precipitated a living Hell from which only death can save him. 

He may well have ruined his life with a moment of misguided authoritarian " dogooderism" , in which case society loses not just one possibly productive member but TWO. 

As an example ( though extreme) od where such conscience driven grief can lead look to the example a couple of years back of the guy who ran over the child in the Ca Delta while drunk on a jetski. 

The courts of course did him up brown , and he pled guilty , and the remorse ate him alive until he ate the muzzle of his own shotgun. 

So in the end run , this stands a goodly chance of being a tragedy on *both* sides.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> never said you threw out misinformation, i just breeze over the gun law pissing matches.
> 
> my gun is a mastiff and an axe.


 
I generally go right past them , seen too many of them , in this case however there was an extreme amount of misinformation flying about and it wasn't real pertinent anyway.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

> *
> 
> And as I stated , in the long run the whole " race issue " is secondary , this goes far beyond that to the citizens right to walk where they please peacefully without undue harrasment or interference. ​
> ​
> ...


thanks ronin but in some cases the two are inextricably tied.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> thanks ronin but in some cases the two are inextricably tied.


 

Agreed , but as I'd hazard a guess you already know in many locales in goes beyond the racial aspect to the socioeconomic aspect.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Actually he didnt knock him out.He knocked him down.And then instead of running home to get away from this huge scary vigilante he climbed on top of him and proceeded smashing his head into the concrete.All the while zimmermans screaming for help.Seems legit.


Oh my a "one punch knock down". He still a straight pussy as to the ones defending this no fighting; wannabe cop, woman-beating poser. I guess you can relate seeing how this type of shit must happen to you.
Can't wait to see this medical report from this "smashing of the head onto concrete". He must have been hospitalize for weeks


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if you believe zimmerman's changing story, that is.


What about witness testimony.Police reports, the fact zimmerman was treated at the scene by SFD.Go listen to the 911 tapes all these supposed witnesses are on there.The 13 yr old that claims it was trayvon sreaming said on the 911 tapes he seen a man with a red shirt on the bottom getting beat.Then he tells a news station the same thing.A few days later his story changes and he didn't see anything just heard a "child screaming" for help.Mary cutcher also phones 911 and says she didnt see anything.But heard screaming for help.She then tells the 911 operator its a black "guy" down.Not child or kid or teen.She then describes zimmerman as a black man standing over top the guy on the ground.At one point the operator says to her is it kids? mary replies no.When the police come around to gather statements she tells them she doesn't wanna get invololved.Police then send a memo around to the neighborhood asking any witnesses to come forward.Later Mary comes out and says she also heard "child like" screams for help.Trayvon was 17 did his voice not change yet? No one seen the actual scuffle except "john" which by the way is a real person.He wants to remain anonymous for good reason.All the other supposed witnesses only heard "child like" screams.How can you identify someones screams when you have never even met them or heard their voice?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

Look folks can we ashcan the whole " size " issue? I mean really ? I have no doubt that any given one of us could put up a dozen examples of smaller guys whipping up on bigger guys and vice versa. And in the long run it proves nothing. 


Look ,if it turns out that by some stretch Zimmerman actually approached in a civil and courteous manner and said something along the lines of " Hi I haven't seen you around here before , could I give you a hand finding something?" and the kid went batshit crazy on him then you won't see me defending the kid. But knowing the area I feel that's a very unlikely scenario.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 27, 2012)

And get over using his childhood pictures.
Show the gold grill middle finger flicking gangsta wanna from his facebook page.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Unfortunately for you , to detain and question someone you really DO need those privileges. Take the incident you cited from your experience , the actual LEOS had the right and said powers , some citizen running up on you wouldn't have had those powers and you wouldn't have to answer their questions. And if they were aggressive you'd be well within your rights to defend yourself.
> 
> And as I stated , in the long run the whole " race issue " is secondary , this goes far beyond that to the citizens right to walk where they please peacefully without undue harrasment or interference.
> 
> ...


Show me one shred of proof to prove to me trayvon was being detained.You don't need to be a cop to question someone.I ask people questions all the time and Ive never been assaulted for it.Maybe thats why trayvon puched the bus driver too.Bus driver asked for bus fare POW right in the kisser.Don't you question me you Racist cracker.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Keeerrrrriiiiiissttt on a frigging CRUTCH , ya keep yapping but you don't put up any of the statutes. it's no longer *most states* , if you were freaking bright enough to put aside your personally oriented BULLSHIT we might *actually* get to a viable discussion of those laws as regards specific locales and the specifics of purchase , carry , transportation etc. along with a discussion of some of the more ridiculous statutes such as the NJ hollowpoint laws and the reciprocity issue as regards CCW.
> 
> You might actually find that you'd learn something , and it just might be something that may stand you in good stead if you travel with a firearm.
> 
> Or we can go back to playing an InterWebz game of " dozens " makes no never mind to me.


What are you talking about? What does any of that have to do with a racially motivated vigilante killing?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Show me one shred of proof to prove to me trayvon was being detained.You don't need to be a cop to question someone.I ask people questions all the time and Ive never been assaulted for it.Maybe thats why trayvon puched the bus driver too.Bus driver asked for bus fare POW right in the kisser.Don't you question me you Racist cracker.


Shhh!!! He was a fine outstanding citizen......


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Look folks can we ashcan the whole " size " issue? I mean really ? I have no doubt that any given one of us could put up a dozen examples of smaller guys whipping up on bigger guys and vice versa. And in the long run it proves nothing.
> 
> 
> Look ,if it turns out that by some stretch Zimmerman actually approached in a civil and courteous manner and said something along the lines of " Hi I haven't seen you around here before , could I give you a hand finding something?" and the kid went batshit crazy on him then you won't see me defending the kid. But knowing the area I feel that's a very unlikely scenario.


Trayvons own g/f said zimmerman said what are you doing around here? If he were so racist why didnt he throw in some racial epitaths to provoke a dispute? What are you doing around here? doesnt sound aggresssive to me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> And get over using his childhood pictures.
> Show the gold grill middle finger flicking gangsta wanna from his facebook page.


that picture was a fake, dumbass.

guess it just goes to show that you can fool some of the people all of the time.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What about witness testimony.Police reports, the fact zimmerman was treated at the scene by SFD.Go listen to the 911 tapes all these supposed witnesses are on there.The 13 yr old that claims it was trayvon sreaming said on the 911 tapes he seen a man with a red shirt on the bottom getting beat.Then he tells a news station the same thing.A few days later his story changes and he didn't see anything just heard a "child screaming" for help.Mary cutcher also phones 911 and says she didnt see anything.But heard screaming for help.She then tells the 911 operator its a black "guy" down.Not child or kid or teen.She then describes zimmerman as a black man standing over top the guy on the ground.At one point the operator says to her is it kids? mary replies no.When the police come around to gather statements she tells them she doesn't wanna get invololved.Police then send a memo around to the neighborhood asking any witnesses to come forward.Later Mary comes out and says she also heard "child like" screams for help.Trayvon was 17 did his voice not change yet? No one seen the actual scuffle except "john" which by the way is a real person.He wants to remain anonymous for good reason.All the other supposed witnesses only heard "child like" screams.How can you identify someones screams when you have never even met them or heard their voice?


 

" Treated at the SFD"...that about says it all. And now that we're getting down to the nitty gritty , yes the "screams" are at this point a non sequitur. They don't mean a whole lot either way. 

And I don't know about your neck of the woods , but 'round here if you just has the FD put some tape and bandaids on you then you weren't in a fight. Hell the lst one I got in I spent four hours in the emergency room getting my hand set and cast. 

I'd be a lot more likely to lend credence to that with an *actual* medical report and photos , and if he'd gotten his ass beaten that bad there would have been photos.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> And get over using his childhood pictures.
> Show the gold grill middle finger flicking gangsta wanna from his facebook page.


News flash ...it was discovered that picture was not him.Please stay up on the news


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

Zimmerman is Latino......go bark at them


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Trayvons own g/f said zimmerman said what are you doing around here? If he were so racist why didnt he throw in some racial epitaths to provoke a dispute? What are you doing around here? doesnt sound aggresssive to me.


 
That would be E P I T H E T. And are you making the assumption that he didn't? Please direct us to some positive proof either way if you would be so kind.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that picture was a fake, dumbass.
> 
> guess it just goes to show that you can fool some of the people all of the time.



So pics don't prove anything? Coming from the guy whose been crying for pics all night of zimmermans injuries.LOL


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and since a lot of you are gingers, there's not that many souls on your god forsaken island.


LULZ! Rep +


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> I generally go right past them , seen too many of them , in this case however there was an extreme amount of misinformation flying about and it wasn't real pertinent anyway.


Actually there wasn't a single shred of misinformation, you just can't read.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> That would be E P I T H E T. And are you making the assumption that he didn't? Please direct us to some positive proof either way if you would be so kind.


Why wouldn't trayvons g/f mention that? she a racist too?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What about witness testimony.


you mean the conflicting an unreliable eyewitness testimony from people looking out of lit homes into the pitch black? ever notice what happens at night with the lights on inside? the window becomes a mirror.



cliffey501 said:


> Police reports


lol. you mean from the same police force that "corrected" witness statements?



cliffey501 said:


> the fact zimmerman was treated at the scene by SFD.


zero physical evidence of any injuries. lol.



cliffey501 said:


> Go listen to the 911 tapes all these supposed witnesses are on there.The 13 yr old that claims it was trayvon sreaming said on the 911 tapes he seen a man with a red shirt on the bottom getting beat.Then he tells a news station the same thing.A few days later his story changes and he didn't see anything just heard a "child screaming" for help.


gee, eyewitness accounts sure can be unreliable, can't they?



cliffey501 said:


> Mary cutcher also phones 911 and says she didnt see anything.But heard screaming for help.She then tells the 911 operator its a black "guy" down.Not child or kid or teen.She then describes zimmerman as a black man standing over top the guy on the ground.At one point the operator says to her is it kids? mary replies no.When the police come around to gather statements she tells them she doesn't wanna get invololved.Police then send a memo around to the neighborhood asking any witnesses to come forward.Later Mary comes out and says she also heard "child like" screams for help.Trayvon was 17 did his voice not change yet?


she has gone on the record and told people that she had to try to talk to the cops at the scene several times.



cliffey501 said:


> No one seen the actual scuffle except "john" which by the way is a real person.He wants to remain anonymous for good reason.


he saw part of the scuffle. he did not see what happened immediately before the gunshot. but we have a witness who saw what happened immediately after the gunshot, within mere seconds. the police tried to "correct" her statements.

lulz.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> What are you talking about? What does any of that have to do with a racially motivated vigilante killing?


 

Blah bl;ah blah. And again no address of the direct points of a subject that apparently you thought was pertinent, And now you're asking the exact same thing I pointed out. 

Thanks for acknowledging that your crap as regards firearms laws weren't germane to the discussion in the first place. I offered you the chance to discuss the subject on a factual and rational level , sorry to have made the assumption that you *might* be capable of that , I won't make such an assumption again.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> " Treated at the SFD"...that about says it all. And now that we're getting down to the nitty gritty , yes the "screams" are at this point a non sequitur. They don't mean a whole lot either way.
> 
> And I don't know about your neck of the woods , but 'round here if you just has the FD put some tape and bandaids on you then you weren't in a fight. Hell the lst one I got in I spent four hours in the emergency room getting my hand set and cast.
> 
> I'd be a lot more likely to lend credence to that with an *actual* medical report and photos , and if he'd gotten his ass beaten that bad there would have been photos.


Zimmerman was treated at the scene by SFD.For injuries to his nose and head.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Actually there wasn't a single shred of misinformation, you just can't read.


 

No actually YOU don't know shit from shinola on the subject and you're ducking and covering desperately.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So pics don't prove anything? Coming from the guy whose been crying for pics all night of zimmermans injuries.LOL


Ummm are you talking about the picture that was later found out not to be Trayvan..Thats what we are talking about...WTF..please pay the fuck attention Canadian


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So pics don't prove anything? Coming from the guy whose been crying for pics all night of zimmermans injuries.LOL


pictures of zimmerman's supposedly "great bodily harm" including a "broken nose" and a "smashed skull" taken at the scene of the crime are one thing.

posting up fake pictures in a smear campaign against martin is another matter entirely.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman was treated at the scene by SFD.For injuries to his nose and head.


 

I believe that I reiterated you statement in that regard did I not? We're all aware of that. Just as we're aware that if the injuries were beyond mere scuffs he'd have been transported and there'd be an E-room med report. Where is it/ Where are the evidentiary photos?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why wouldn't trayvons g/f mention that? she a racist too?


wow, your dumb ass really knows how to muddy the waters.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

There is absolutely no proof, no evidence, nothing, absolutely NOTHING to the RUMOR that Trayvon assaulted a bus driver. It was taken from a tweet. A FUCKING TWEET. Supposedly/allegedly from his brother. Jesus you guys will swallow a camel but choke on a fucking gnat. Like several people before me stated.. that "gansta" picture isn't Trayvon but you all didn't notice cuz... they all look alike.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> pictures of zimmerman's supposedly "great bodily harm" including a "broken nose" and a "smashed skull" taken at the scene of the crime are one thing.
> 
> posting up fake pictures in a smear campaign against martin is another matter entirely.


Kind of like pics of a huge zimmerman in all orange looking thuggish and 5 yr old pics of trayvon?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Unfortunately for you , to detain and question someone you really DO need those privileges. Take the incident you cited from your experience , the actual LEOS had the right and said powers , some citizen running up on you wouldn't have had those powers and you wouldn't have to answer their questions. And if they were aggressive you'd be well within your rights to defend yourself.


I don't think Zimmerman was trying to detain Martin, he was just asking some questions. I see no facts to corroborate a physical detention.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman was treated at the scene by SFD.For injuries to his nose and head.


what no hospital...no CT scan of the head...I mean it was bleeding and such


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Kind of like pics of a huge zimmerman in all orange looking thuggish and 5 yr old pics of trayvon?


both of which are confirmed to be real.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> I believe that I reiterated you statement in that regard did I not? We're all aware of that. Just as we're aware that if the injuries were beyond mere scuffs he'd have been transported and there'd be an E-room med report. Where is it/ Where are the evidentiary photos?


Pics don't prove anything remember?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I don't think Zimmerman was trying to detain Martin, he was just asking some questions. I see no facts to corroborate a physical detention.


he had many chances to ask him questions. do the windows on his truck not roll down? he had many chances right away to roll down his window and ask what he was doing there, he abstained and chose to pursue instead.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Ummm are you talking about the picture that was later found out not to be Trayvan..Thats what we are talking about...WTF..please pay the fuck attention Canadian



The pics of him shirtless giving the finger to the camera are supposedly fake.The pics of him with the grill and tattoos are real.


----------



## Smirgen (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, Wheres George Zimmerman when you need him....
[youtube]TyrkBY2Im5w[/youtube]


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I don't think Zimmerman was trying to detain Martin, he was just asking some questions. I see no facts to corroborate a physical detention.


so with this thinking we can now have perverts question our children...I mean they just want to ask some questions like "want some candy".."Oh I see you already have some skittles care to share ??" ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Pics don't prove anything remember?


pictures are solid evidence...if they're real.

your dumb ass does not know the difference between evidence and and a smear campaign.

speaks further to the low educational standards in canada. they really need to improve their grade school system otherwise you won't walk away with the 7th grade education you deserve.

do your mommy and daddy know you're on a marijuana website?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> what no hospital...no CT scan of the head...I mean it was bleeding and such


Just guessing here but they probably assessed him and in their "professional" opinion determined he didn't need all that.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Pics don't prove anything remember?


medical reports and xrays prove a lot...sheez do you not visit a doctor sometime


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Just guessing here but they probably assessed him and in their "professional" opinion determined he didn't need all that.


but he had a broken nose and his skull was smashed, according to zimemrman's evolving story.

lulz. your dumb ass will believe anything.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> That would be E P I T H E T. And are you making the assumption that he didn't? Please direct us to some positive proof either way if you would be so kind.


You can't prove a negative. Fail.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Just guessing here but they probably assessed him and in their "professional" opinion determined he didn't need all that.


man after getting his head smash into the concrete he did not require it..lol ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> medical reports and xrays prove a lot...sheez do you not visit a doctor sometime


why would he visit a doctor?

this child would visit a *pediatrician*.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> man after getting his head smash into the concrete he did not require it..lol ...


funny how there was no mention of that at the scene of the crime.

how many times has zimmerman's story changed now?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> pictures are solid evidence...if they're real.
> 
> your dumb ass does not know the difference between evidence and and a smear campaign.
> 
> ...


coming from the guy who doesn't know affect from effect.LOL why do you always fall back to insult when you run out of lies?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he had many chances to ask him questions. do the windows on his truck not roll down? he had many chances right away to roll down his window and ask what he was doing there, he abstained and chose to pursue instead.


It s rude to scream questions at someone from a distance in the rain. It is generally considered common courtesy to close the gap when trying to have a conversation with people. You do it all the time.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> man after getting his head smash into the concrete he did not require it..lol ...


IF a weak little boy carrying skittles was smashing your head off the pavement and your a big bad ass 5'4 240 lbs. vigilante trained by chuck norris himself.Would you need medical attention?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> It s rude to scream questions at someone from a distance in the rain. It is generally considered common courtesy to close the gap when trying to have a conversation with people. You do it all the time.


i don't think common courtesy and politeness were at the forefront of zimmerman's mind after listening to the 911 tapes.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> pictures are solid evidence...if they're real.
> 
> your dumb ass does not know the difference between evidence and and a smear campaign.
> 
> ...


In Canada you don't have a 7th grade education...you have a grade 7 education. adding "th" is just to confusing for them


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> IF a weak little boy carrying skittles was smashing your head off the pavement and your a big bad ass 5'4 240 lbs. vigilante trained by chuck norris himself.Would you need medical attention?


so, what you're saying here is that zimmerman was not facing great bodily harm? 

gee, i only thought that was his *entire defense*.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> so with this thinking we can now have perverts question our children...I mean they just want to ask some questions like "want some candy".."Oh I see you already have some skittles care to share ??" ...


Have you ever asked a child a question? Are you a pervert?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> In Canada you on don't have a 7th grade education...you have a grade 7 education. adding "th" is just to confusing for them


i should have known to speak canuck after all the trailer park boys i've watched. 

poor things get confused if you don't dumb it down for them.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, what you're saying here is that zimmerman was not facing great bodily harm?
> 
> gee, i only thought that was his *entire defense*.


They contradict themselves constantly to support their ideology that Trayvon was black therefore he was in the wrong. Oh and the tattoos? A picture of praying hands with a rosary and the words Nana above it prove he's a thug? In what world?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> In Canada you on don't have a 7th grade education...you have a grade 7 education. adding "th" is just to confusing for them


In Canada you on don't have a 7th grade education.????

Smart American.FAIL!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Have you ever asked a child a question? Are you a pervert?


so you don't mind if i follow your kids around after school for 15 minutes at time? get out of my car and follow them on foot if they run away, even if they are doing nothing illegal? that's OK with you? just regular stuff that i am fully within my rights to do?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't think common courtesy and politeness were at the forefront of zimmerman's mind after listening to the 911 tapes.


You are right, since there had been alot of breakins recently he was on edge, especially after having encountered someone he had never seen before acting strangely in the pouring rain, at night.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, what you're saying here is that zimmerman was not facing great bodily harm?
> 
> gee, i only thought that was his *entire defense*.


He obviously harmed him enough to warrant the use of self defense or he would be in jail.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> They contradict themselves constantly to support their ideology that Trayvon was black therefore he was in the wrong. Oh and the tattoos? A picture of praying hands with a rosary and the words Nana above it prove he's a thug? In what world?


those hands aren't praying, that's a gang signal.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> You keep hearing words that are not there.......
> 
> He said fucking punks,get the shit out of your ears and you would here that.
> And who is the idiot,ya fucking idiot.Fucking cant even hear right.


Sorry but I hear either fucking coon or fucking goon. Either way he was predisposed to aggression and violence. He had already tried and convicted Trayvon before he even left his vehicle to pursue him. Oh and No Drama, How does one look suspicious in the rain? By walking while black?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You are right, since there had been alot of breakins recently he was on edge, especially after having encountered someone he had never seen before acting strangely in the pouring rain, at night.


i could probably make an innocent person act pretty strangely if i follow them around in my vehicle, eyeing them the whole time, talking on my phone.

in fact, i might do that for kicks later today. just hop in my car and start trailing normal people walking down the street. it's even raining here today. this promises to be a hoot.

there are break ins here, too. so it's like a perfect comparison.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> You keep hearing words that are not there.......
> 
> He said fucking punks,get the shit out of your ears and you would here that.
> And who is the idiot,ya fucking idiot.Fucking cant even hear right.


i'm not even referring to that, although that is pretty damning. i'm talking about the entire conversation.

and he clearly says fucking coons.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so you don't mind if i follow your kids around after school for 15 minutes at time? get out of my car and follow them on foot if they run away, even if they are doing nothing illegal? that's OK with you? just regular stuff that i am fully within my rights to do?


If they run away you wouldn't be able to follow them, your 29, they are teenagers, they can run twice as fast, twice as far without being winded. Assuming you are a 250 pound fatass.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i could probably make an innocent person act pretty strangely if i follow them around in my vehicle, eyeing them the whole time, talking on my phone.
> 
> in fact, i might do that for kicks later today. just hop in my car and start trailing normal people walking down the street. it's even raining here today. this promises to be a hoot.
> 
> there are break ins here, too. so it's like a perfect comparison.


Makes sure he's black or you might be convicted of something....


----------



## Wordz (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Sorry but I hear either fucking coon or fucking goon. Either way he was predisposed to aggression and violence. He had already tried and convicted Trayvon before he even left his vehicle to pursue him. Oh and No Drama, How does one look suspicious in the rain? By walking while black?


&#8203;At least I didn't hit any innocent bystanders.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> If they run away you wouldn't be able to follow them, your 29, they are teenagers, they can run twice as fast, twice as far without being winded. Assuming you are a 250 pound fatass.


190, excellent physical shape, 7 minute mile despite my smoking habits.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Sorry but I hear either fucking coon or fucking goon. Either way he was predisposed to aggression and violence. He had already tried and convicted Trayvon before he even left his vehicle to pursue him. Oh and No Drama, How does one look suspicious in the rain? By walking while black?


One of the 911 callers that reported this stated she heard talking outside.Thats she thought was "weird" because it was pouring rain.She didnt see the color of trayvons skin either.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Oh and No Drama, How does one look suspicious in the rain? By walking while black?


By staring intently at houses, like you are casing them. Remember the first person who mentions race is the dispatcher, Zimmerman refers to Martin as "A guy". I don't think you are meeting the requirements to call Zimmerman a racist, perhaps the dispatcher is racist?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He obviously harmed him enough to warrant the use of self defense or he would be in jail.


the only thing zimmerman's current freedom proves is that he is currently free, nothing else.

key word being currently.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> One of the 911 callers that reported this stated she heard talking outside.Thats she thought was "weird" because it was pouring rain.She didnt see the color of trayvons skin either.


What? WTF does that have to do anything? You sir, are fucked in the head.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the only thing zimmerman's current freedom proves is that he is currently free, nothing else.
> 
> key word being currently.


You can send your black panthers at me. I dare you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> By staring intently at houses, like you are casing them. Remember the first person who mentions race is the dispatcher, Zimmerman refers to Martin as "A guy". I don't think you are meeting the requirements to call Zimmerman a racist, perhaps the dispatcher is racist?


i stop and look at gardens and houses all the time on my walks around town, no one has ever called the cops on me for looking suspicious. sometimes, i even walk onto the property and snag a cutting of a plant i want, although i can never get them to root.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> One of the 911 callers that reported this stated she heard talking outside.Thats she thought was "weird" because it was pouring rain.She didnt see the color of trayvons skin either.


&#8203;It must have looked like i was fighting with myself.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> 190, excellent physical shape, 7 minute mile despite my smoking habits.


You're forgetting something

Zimmerman never RAN after martin, he walked, then lost him and then later Martin approached Zimmerman. Its not like it was a chase or anything.

7 minute mile? My eldest does it in 5.40.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Makes sure he's black or you might be convicted of something....


it's raining today, and i bet you that i'll see no less than 2 black people in hoodies walk by my house by the end of the day. 

it would be hella funny if i did start following them around in my vehicle for 10 or 15 minutes and recorded it for you guys, just to prove a point.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> By staring intently at houses, like you are casing them. Remember the first person who mentions race is the dispatcher, Zimmerman refers to Martin as "A guy". I don't think you are meeting the requirements to call Zimmerman a racist, perhaps the dispatcher is racist?


You are so full of shit ND that you're drawing flies. The second sentence the dispatcher asked was the ethnicity of Trayvon and Zimmerman's response was, He looks black. 


dumb ass.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i stop and look at gardens and houses all the time on my walks around town, no one has ever called the cops on me for looking suspicious. sometimes, i even walk onto the property and snag a cutting of a plant i want, although i can never get them to root.


You do this at night, while in the rain in gated communities?


----------



## Wordz (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You're forgetting something
> 
> Zimmerman never RAN after martin, he walked, then lost him and then later Martin approached Zimmerman. Its not like it was a chase or anything.
> 
> 7 minute mile? My eldest does it in 5.40.


I got something your eldest can't outrun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You're forgetting something
> 
> Zimmerman never RAN after martin, he walked, then lost him and then later Martin approached Zimmerman. Its not like it was a chase or anything.
> 
> 7 minute mile? My eldest does it in 5.40.


you have no proof that he walked, ran, jogged, skipped, or walked on all fours.

7 minute mile for me is not bad, my best was 6:20 something when i was a real young guy. i ran track, too. long distance.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You are so full of shit ND that you're drawing flies. The second sentence the dispatcher asked was the ethnicity of Trayvon and Zimmerman's response was, He looks black. \
> 
> 
> dumb ass.


The dispatcher didn't ask the ethnicity , the dispatcher Specifically said "
*911 dispatcher:*
OK, is he White, Black, or Hispanic?"


Continue reading on Examiner.com George Zimmerman's 911 call transcribed - National unsolved cases | Examiner.com http://www.examiner.com/unsolved-cases-in-national/george-zimmerman-s-911-call-transcribed#ixzz1qLzHfoHm
​


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You do this at night, while in the rain in gated communities?


i've done this at night in the rain, yep. walking to the store. not a gated community, but a pretty tight little piece of suburbia with it's fair share of crimes. i have to pass the methadone clinic on my way to the store, so there is every reason for people to be more suspicious about me, since i kinda look like some of them. full beard, old hat, generally not wearing the nicest of clothes.

never has anyone followed me around or called the cops on me. ever.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you have no proof that he walked, ran, jogged, skipped, or walked on all fours.
> 
> 7 minute mile for me is not bad, my best was 6:20 something when i was a real young guy. i ran track, too. long distance.


Sure I do, the 911 call, Mr zimmerman isn't even breathing heavily in the slightest, in fact his voice isn't even strained. I dunno bout you, but I breathe heavy when I run and chase people down.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> What? WTF does that have to do anything? You sir, are fucked in the head.


It proves that not only racists think someone walking around in the pouring rain is weird.Ad that in to the fact that zimmerman reported looking around at all the houses( a common technique used by burglars) and acting strangely like he was on drugs.All of which are considered suspicious activity.He would have learned how to spot suspicious activity in the 17 hr class he took.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

Read the full transcript of the 911 call:

http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/326700-full-transcript-zimmerman.html


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i've done this at night in the rain, yep. walking to the store. not a gated community, but a pretty tight little piece of suburbia with it's fair share of crimes. i have to pass the methadone clinic on my way to the store, so there is every reason for people to be more suspicious about me, since i kinda look like some of them. full beard, old hat, generally not wearing the nicest of clothes.
> 
> never has anyone followed me around or called the cops on me. ever.


sooo, since there is a nearby methadone clinic, people are used to seeing strangers who might act a bit "Different" eh?

anecdotal evidence failure buck.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Read the full transcript of the 911 call:
> 
> http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/326700-full-transcript-zimmerman.html





And how the hell by him saying he looks black is that racist.
He sure the fuck does not look purple.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Wordz said:


> I got something your eldest can't outrun.


me too, you're special.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Sure I do, the 911 call, Mr zimmerman isn't even breathing heavily in the slightest, in fact his voice isn't even strained. I dunno bout you, but I breathe heavy when I run and chase people down.


ummmmm ...if he had not chased Martin down he would have still been in his vehicle...end of story.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> It proves that not only racists think someone walking around in the pouring rain is weird.Ad that in to the fact that zimmerman reported looking around at all the houses( a common technique used by burglars) and acting strangely like he was on drugs.All of which are considered suspicious activity.He would have learned how to spot suspicious activity in the 17 hr class he took.


According to Zimmerman and Zimmerman alone. Which is complete bullshit. He has changed his story so many times that his lawyer can't even face normal questions regarding the incident. Whatever happened, he should have been arrested and he should face a trial. Period.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> sooo, since there is a nearby methadone clinic, people are used to seeing strangers who might act a bit "Different" eh?
> 
> anecdotal evidence failure buck.


no, these are people who might look a bit suspicious, have or have had drug habits, etc.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> According to Zimmerman and Zimmerman alone. Which is complete bullshit. He has changed his story so many times that his lawyer can't even face normal questions regarding the incident. Whatever happened, he should have been arrested and he should face a trail. Period.


Agreed..arrest needs to be made and let a jury decide..anything else is BS


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ummmmm ...if he had not chased Martin down he would have still been in his vehicle...end of story.


They keep forgetting the inconvenient fact that Trayvon was murdered where no vehicle could access. A walkway between buildings. Zimmerman HAD to chase Trayvon to get to where he was. Zimmerman himself, in the transcript, states that Trayvon ran away.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Zimmerman ...should have been arrested and he should face a trail. Period.


i agree, that fat ass needs more exercise than simply chasing down suspicious looking black kids.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe Zimmerman went to Wal Mart a bunch and got brainwashed by Janet.

[video=youtube;Czoww2l1xdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Czoww2l1xdw[/video]


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i agree, that fat ass needs more exercise than simply chasing down suspicious looking black kids.


talk to her about it


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Whatever happened, he should have been arrested and he should face a trail. Period.


A dirt trail at that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Maybe Zimmerman went to Wal Mart a bunch and got brainwashed by Janet.


janet says to report suspicious activity or get a wal mart manager.

FAIL.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, these are people who might look a bit suspicious, have or have had drug habits, etc.



What does someone with a drug habit look like?
I have a drug habit.I smoke weed daily yet I've never been in trouble with the law(as an adult).
So everyone with a drug habit is a criminal?
Trayvon martin was recently found with drug paraphenalia did he have a drug habit?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ummmmm ...if he had not chased Martin down he would have still been in his vehicle...end of story.


actually he lost martin, then on the way back to his vehicle martin confronted him, thats the story anyway. Could it all be one big lie? sure could, but we have Juries that decide if its a lie or not. Justice does not hinge on public opinion.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> janet says to report suspicious activity or get a wal mart manager.
> 
> FAIL.


Yeah, its a Wal Mart PSA, so obviously its going to mention wal mart. If you see someone suspicious in wal-mart you should get a hold of a wal mart manager, if you see something suspicious period, you should report it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What does someone with a drug habit look like?


go visit your local methadone clinic and tell me what they look like. i guarantee you identify some commonalities.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah, its a Wal Mart PSA, so obviously its going to mention wal mart. If you see someone suspicious in wal-mart you should get a hold of a wal mart manager, if you see something suspicious period, you should report it.


aye, comrade


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What does someone with a drug habit look like?


Apparently Zimmerman knew. 



cliffey501 said:


> I have a drug habit.I smoke weed daily yet I've never been in trouble with the law(as an adult).
> So everyone with a drug habit is a criminal?


Same thing with Trayvon. But he died on a sidewalk because of his non criminal record and dabbling with Cannabis. 



cliffey501 said:


> Trayvon martin was recently found with drug paraphenalia did he have a drug habit?


He was caught with an empty baggie that may or may not have had marijuana residue in it. Really? Are you really going to play the hypocrite to make your useless point?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah, its a Wal Mart PSA, so obviously its going to mention wal mart. If you see someone suspicious in wal-mart you should get a hold of a wal mart manager, if you see something suspicious period, you should report it.


so, you shouldn't follow it for 15 minutes, get out of your vehicle, and chase it down?


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> go visit your local methadone clinic and tell me what they look like. i guarantee you identify some commonalities.


why u trollin, dogg?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> go visit your local methadone clinic and tell me what they look like. i guarantee you identify some commonalities.


Is there a methadone clinic in the gated community in Sanford?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, you shouldn't follow it for 15 minutes, get out of your vehicle, and chase it down?


He reported it, evidenced by a 911 call. Does Janet say, call it in, then go home and hide?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

nodrama said:


> actually he lost martin, then on the way back to his vehicle martin confronted him, thats the story anyway. Could it all be one big lie? Sure could, but we have juries that decide if its a lie or not. Justice does not hinge on public opinion.


which is exactly our point, moron. Jesus H. Christ. That is the entire point to this protest and the uproar. It's. Not. Going. To. Trial. People are pissed off about that. Fuck!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Is there a methadone clinic in the gated community in Sanford?


you're definitely missing my point.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> He reported it, evidenced by a 911 call. Does Janet say, call it in, then go home and hide?


does she say to follow it for 15 minutes and chase it down?


----------



## Wordz (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> He reported it, evidenced by a 911 call. Does Janet say, call it in, then go home and hide?


At 32 sec. she explicitly says cock that shit and take out the darkie


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> which is exactly our point, moron. Jesus h. Christ. That is the entire point to this protest and the uproar. It's. Not. Going. To. Trial. Fuck!!


RIGHT, BECAUSE ALL THE REAL FACTS AND EVIDENCE POINTS TO JUSTIFIED SELF DEFENSE.

It was raining, you were across the street so I yelled.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> He reported it, evidenced by a 911 call. Does Janet say, call it in, then go home and hide?


Avoid confrontation which is the policy of ANY neighborhood watch to avoid exactly what happened here. A senseless murder.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Wordz said:


> At 32 sec. she explicitly says cock that shit and take out the darkie


I never did like that fugly ass racist bitch!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> RIGHT, BECAUSE ALL THE REAL FACTS AND EVIDENCE POINTS TO JUSTIFIED SELF DEFENSE.
> 
> It was raining, you were across the street so I yelled.


justified self defense according to the murderer. My hearing is just fine. Your comprehension skills are the problem here.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 27, 2012)

Circle Jerkin


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Avoid confrontation which is the policy of ANY neighborhood watch to avoid exactly what happened here. A senseless murder.


What happened to "Zimmerman wasn't in the neighborhood watch, he never attended training blah blah blah". Have you changed your stance on that now that you have more of the story?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> well, this bucket of fuckall has kept me from harvesting for long enough, i'm going to get started now.
> 
> fuck all of you.


I think I'm done with this fucking race baiting thread as well. I have to drive to a neighboring medical state to pick up a he-who-must-not-be-named relative helping another he-who-must-not-be-named relative get ready for planting. They have some really nice sativas this time around. Can't wait.


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

Rogers and Edwards go to college
Trayvans and Billy Rays go to prison and get shot. careful what you name your kids.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 27, 2012)

unclebuck said:


> well, this bucket of fuckall has kept me from harvesting for long enough, i'm going to get started now.
> 
> Fuck all of you.


rage quit.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> justified self defense according to the murderer. My hearing is just fine. Your comprehension skills are the problem here.


According to the physical evidence, the eyewitness and the testimony. Yep, it was justified. According to public heart felt and wildly exaggerated claims made by the MSM, well then Zimmerman is guilty, but we are a nation of laws, not public opinion.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 27, 2012)

bonkleesha said:


> rage quit.


&#8203;lulz.................


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> Rogers and Edwards go to college
> Trayvans and Billy Rays go to prison and get shot. careful what you name your kids.


Montgomery, now there is a name that won't get you shot.


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Montgomery, now there is a name that won't get you shot.


Montgomerys command armies, and own department store chains


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

Suspicious activity definition as detailed in the Neighborhood watch handbook given to Zimmermans HOA.

&#61608; Gathering (loitering) for an extended or
unusual period of time.
Possible burglary, arson, or drug dealing.
&#61608; Behaving strangely.
Possibly on drugs or illegal activity.
&#61608; With any sort of weapon(s).
Possibly planning any number of crimes.
&#61608; Carrying, concealing or transporting
anything unusual.
Possible burglar carrying stolen property.
&#61608; Looking into cars.
Possibly casing cars for theft of car or its
contents.
&#61608; Selling or conducting business on a street
corner, park or other place where business is
not licensed.
&#61608; Running, especially if carrying something of
value.
Possible suspect fleeing scene of crime.
&#61608; Creating any type of disturbance
Disturbing the Peace or covering up noise of
some other activity.
&#61608; Going door to door, especially if someone
goes to the rear of the residence.
Possibly casing the neighborhood.
&#61608; Loiters around schools, parks or on your
street.
Possible burglar, sex offense, drugs or arson.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> Montgomerys command armies, and own department store chains


sometimes bankrupt ones at that.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Montgomery, now there is a name that won't get you shot.


Trayvon Martin, now theres a name that will get you sued for copyright infringement.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Suspicious activity definition as detailed in the Neighborhood watch handbook given to Zimmermans HOA.
> 
> &#61608; Gathering (loitering) for an extended or
> unusual period of time.
> ...


Well we found the culprit. Its the neighborhood watch program that is breeding on edge racist pukes like zimmerman, its all here for you guys to read.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> hey stupid fuck... I said he wasn't part of a registered trained neighborhood watch. My comment was sarcasm. Go fuck yourself.


Why r u so mad?


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 27, 2012)

Shithead (pronounced sha-thee-ad) doesn't fare well, studies show. if i were a black man, i would name my son Marcus or Benjamin. 
i want to hear Bill Cosby's take on all this. not about the shooting itself, but about this aftermath. if blacks were howling about Latinos......i'd at least sorta get it. aside from his name, Zimmerman esso es un Latino.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Fuck off ND. You pick some stupid shit and go off on a tangent with your own fucking twist and then try to build an argument around it. My sarcasm was directed at YOUR stupidity. You contradict yourself, use hypocritical rhetoric, any tactic to make sure the SCARY BLACK MAN is the villain. He was the one unarmed with a hole in his chest. A senior in High School with a bag of skittles in his hand. Yes, big bad-ass thug. He made the mistake of getting a snack during halftime of a game and it happened to be raining. Which is why he was in the rain in the first place. Yet Zimmerman made up his mind this was a drug taking thug out to steal his stuff. And so he murdered an innocent child based on his stereotyped ideology and got to walk away scott free.


At the time of the shooting he wasn't a senior in high school.He was suspended for 10 days remember.Why do you keep mentioning the skittles? because it makes him seem more child like and innocent.Just say unarmed and quit spouting off what your reading on the news.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Fuck off ND. You pick some stupid shit and go off on a tangent with your own fucking twist and then try to build an argument around it. My sarcasm was directed at YOUR stupidity. You contradict yourself, use hypocritical rhetoric, any tactic to make sure the SCARY BLACK MAN is the villain. He was the one unarmed with a hole in his chest. A senior in High School with a bag of skittles in his hand. Yes, big bad-ass thug. He made the mistake of getting a snack during halftime of a game and it happened to be raining. Which is why he was in the rain in the first place. Yet Zimmerman made up his mind this was a drug taking thug out to steal his stuff. And so he murdered an innocent child based on his stereotyped ideology and got to walk away scott free.


Actually what I do is use your own arguments from the past to refute your current arguments. Please be consistent in the future. If you find you have made a mistake and have accepted hearsay or conjecture as fact and then later realize you made a mistake, no one is going to fault you for saying you messed up. You won't gain a lot of respect by denying it and then casting in the color of sarcasm so as to not look like a mistake was made.

We all make mistakes.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> he-who-must-not-be-named


Dude, you know Lord Voldemort?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Shhh!!! He was a fine outstanding citizen......


So Zimmerman could tell all of this by looking at him. Prejudice much? Oh wait he must have respectfully approached him and asked him about all of that.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You are right, since there had been alot of breakins recently he was on edge, especially after having encountered someone he had never seen before acting strangely in the pouring rain, at night.


So again he was in a different mindset than a normal person, thats why he was carrying a gun? To protect his property from someone with no means of transporting any stole goods, not even a bag? A person he immediately assessed as a threat to his PS3 and HDTV?


----------



## desert dude (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have been away a few days, so I quit reading at about page 130. I see I haven't missed much.

Let's wait to see how this plays out, you know, see if any more evidence emerges, whether Zimmer is charged, etc. If Z is charged then just think of all the months of fun of "discussing" this. Then... just think of all the additional fun discussing the acquittall!


----------



## desert dude (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> The prosecution would have to think up a pretty sexy story to make charges stick to Zimmerman..."beyond all reasonable doubt" motherfuckers!


It is their job to think up sexy stories, so don't discount that. To me, though, it looks like Zimmer is gonna walk away from the murder/manslaughter charge. 

I expect the feds to get involved and charge civil rights violations, or "hate crime", or some other exotic charge to emerge to placate the blood thirsty masses.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

Breaking News: The lead investigator the night of Trayvon's murder in an affidavit said manslaughter charges should be brought against Zimmerman because his recounting of events did not add up and was unconvincing to the investigator. 

well now....


----------



## desert dude (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Breaking News: The lead investigator the night of Trayvon's murder in an affidavit said manslaughter charges should be brought against Zimmerman because his recounting of events did not add up and was unconvincing to the investigator.
> 
> well now....


Yeah, I saw that... and the DA's office instructed the investigator to not file charges because he did not think they had enough evidence to convict. From a political point of view, it sure would have been preferable to file those charges, but that it 20 20 hind sight.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 27, 2012)

howmany other black kids have been shot since this one?


----------



## mcrandle (Mar 27, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> howmany other black kids have been shot since this one?


And how many of them were shot by other black kids? Most of them.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Suspicious activity definition as detailed in the Neighborhood watch handbook given to Zimmermans HOA.
> 
> &#61608; Gathering (loitering) for an extended or
> unusual period of time.
> ...


sad thing is zimmerman should check off about half those boxes for himself.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> sad thing is zimmerman should check off about half those boxes for himself.


Trayvon could have phoned the police and reported a suspiscious person.Yes your right about that.He could even follow him to keep an eye on the suspect until the police arrived.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

desert dude said:


> It is their job to think up sexy stories, so don't discount that. To me, though, it looks like Zimmer is gonna walk away from the murder/manslaughter charge.
> 
> I expect the feds to get involved and charge civil rights violations, or "hate crime", or some other exotic charge to emerge to placate the blood thirsty masses.


Wouldn't you have to be convicted of a crime to make it a hate crime?


----------



## desert dude (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Wouldn't you have to be convicted of a crime to make it a hate crime?


There would have to be an underlying crime, I think. Maybe a federal murder charge, civil rights violation, who knows? It is pretty clear to me that because of the notoriety of this situation the feds will want to make a show of things. The feds are already involved, and it is a local crime, that ought to tell you something.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, this doesn't fit the PC narrative. Here we have a witness (actually, the witness' mom) saying the police are trying to coax her son (the witness) to concoct a story to indict Zimmerman! I thought the police were against Martin?

"
Austin's mother, Sheryl Brown, said that her son's trauma from that night also involves media and police versions of Austin's story. The police claim that Austin told them Zimmerman was the one screaming. Although Austin couldn't tell exactly who it was, he believes that it was Martin. Brown also told HuffPost that she believes the police investigator who interviewed her son may have been trying to get Austin to provide information that he didn't have:


_"*That investigator said flat out that we don't think it was self-defense,*" Brown said, recalling the day the police came to interview Austin. "Several times he said, 'I have kids, and I'm going to tell you something that I don't tell many people.' He looked at me and said, 'You have to read between the lines. There's some stereotyping going on.' "

_

_She continued: "He stood here in my family room telling me that this guy [Zimmerman] is not right and* it wasn't self-defense and that they have to prove that it wasn't.* He was adamant about that. I don't know if that was to make me less uncomfortable or to make us feel that he was on our side."_

http://www.theroot.com/trayvon-martin-shooting-witness-hears-screams-gunshots


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You can't prove a negative. Fail.


 
SIDESTEP. Thank you for dancing. Please provide proof of your hero having the injuries claimed. Anythin else as regards that specific is just useless flapping on your part.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You are right, since there had been alot of breakins recently he was on edge, especially after having encountered someone he had never seen before acting strangely in the pouring rain, at night.


 
Walking home from a store is " strange behavior"?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> It proves that not only racists think someone walking around in the pouring rain is weird.Ad that in to the fact that zimmerman reported looking around at all the houses( a common technique used by burglars) and acting strangely like he was on drugs.All of which are considered suspicious activity.He would have learned how to spot suspicious activity in the 17 hr class he took.


 
You have GOT to be f***ing joking. Nobody could possibly be so dense as the above.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah, its a Wal Mart PSA, so obviously its going to mention wal mart. If you see someone suspicious in wal-mart you should get a hold of a wal mart manager, if you see something suspicious period, you should report it.


 
Yeah you're falling right in line with that indoctrinated snitch type mentality promoted by various agencies. It figures.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> What happened to "Zimmerman wasn't in the neighborhood watch, he never attended training blah blah blah". Have you changed your stance on that now that you have more of the story?


 

A 17 hour class is " training "? Is this where you start puffing Zimmerman up again?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> According to the physical evidence, the eyewitness and the testimony. Yep, it was justified. According to public heart felt and wildly exaggerated claims made by the MSM, well then Zimmerman is guilty, but we are a nation of laws, not public opinion.


 
Rather hypocritical coming from an individual that's attempting to try the victim in the court of public opinion.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> At the time of the shooting he wasn't a senior in high school.He was suspended for 10 days remember.Why do you keep mentioning the skittles? because it makes him seem more child like and innocent.Just say unarmed and quit spouting off what your reading on the news.


 

UUhhhhh hows about NO. I'd hazard a guess you can figure out where you may file those orders in the above , you aren't the arbiter of what folks get to say so get the hell over yourself.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> UUhhhhh hows about NO. I'd hazard a guess you can figure out where you may file those orders in the above , you aren't the arbiter of what folks get to say so get the hell over yourself.


Would you be this worked up if it were a white kid dead? Answer honestly.
And would george zimmerman be toted around as white hating Hispanic? doubtful.If the kid were white this wouldn't have made it past local news,if it even went that far.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Would you be this worked up if it were a white kid dead? Answer honestly.
> And would george zimmerman be toted around as white hating Hispanic? doubtful.If the kid were white this wouldn't have made it past local news,if it even went that far.


----------



## Blaze Master (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Would you be this worked up if it were a white kid dead? Answer honestly.
> And would george zimmerman be toted around as white hating Hispanic? doubtful.If the kid were white this wouldn't have made it past local news,if it even went that far.


if it were a white kid zimmerman would be in jail. in fact if he were white zimmerman would have left martin alone.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> A 17 hour class is " training "? Is this where you start puffing Zimmerman up again?


That is pretty intense for neighborhood watch.

I dont know how much more in depth training you can get in that field.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

Blaze Master said:


> if it were a white kid zimmerman would be in jail. in fact if he were white zimmerman would have left martin alone.


Zimmerman made plenty of calls about white kids too.and children as well as animals.So Im not buying he's a card carrying member of the KKK.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> That is pretty intense for neighborhood watch.
> 
> I dont know how much more in depth training you can get in that field.


One step up and your mall security LOL


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> That is pretty intense for neighborhood watch.
> 
> I dont know how much more in depth training you can get in that field.


 
Really you think so a 17 hour *class*. And you can get a lot more in depth.


----------



## xRenox (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> MarDet from USS Abraham Lincoln CVN 72 attached to 1st Battallion 7th Marines



Hats off to you sir and I among many I hope appreciate the valor and courage our service members perform.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Really you think so a 17 hour *class*. And you can get a lot more in depth.


You are really good at providing your OPINION... How about a link?

I would like to see how IN DEPTH a neighborhood watch program gets...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman made plenty of calls about white kids too.and children as well as animals.So Im not buying he's a card carrying member of the KKK.


Who said he was a card carrying KKK..no one but you


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> One step up and your mall security LOL


 
Why thank you for neatly accenting the point , a step up and Zimmerman would have been " Mall Security ".........now there's someone to trust with a sidearm.........


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Why thank you for neatly accenting the point , a step up and Zimmerman would have been " Mall Security ".........now there's someone to trust with a sidearm.........


You can't get a CCW permit cause your mall security?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are really good at providing your OPINION... How about a link?
> 
> I would like to see how IN DEPTH a neighborhood watch program gets...


 

Really? You're the one that claimed it had " depth". I presume that you know the curriculum or you wouldn't have spoken on the subject. Pray tell us about the program Zimmerman went through. I mean after all you DO know about it don't you? 


NO? 

Then you're a frigging hypocrite yet again , standard operating procedure with you it seems.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 27, 2012)

The stand your ground law is coincident with a decline in murder rate in Florida! Does SYG make for a safer society? Maybe not, but you can conclude that it does not correlate with a more dangerous society.

"Consulting the &#8220;official FBI Uniform Crime Report numbers&#8221; we see that despite a 7.5% increase in population, Florida&#8217;s homicide numbers were essentially flat, from 946 in 2004 to 987 in 2010. As those who click on the link will observe, that corresponds to an overall decline in the homicide rate from 5.4 to 5.2."

http://extranosalley.com/?p=21955


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Really? You're the one that claimed it had " depth". I presume that you know the curriculum or you wouldn't have spoken on the subject. Pray tell us about the program Zimmerman went through. I mean after all you DO know about it don't you?
> 
> 
> NO?
> ...


So you dont have shit to back up your opinion? And you have the balls to call me a hypocrite? While being a hypocrite? Fucking priceless....


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Really? You're the one that claimed it had " depth". I presume that you know the curriculum or you wouldn't have spoken on the subject. Pray tell us about the program Zimmerman went through. I mean after all you DO know about it don't you?
> 
> 
> NO?
> ...


Ok riddle me this.

If zimmerman were an off-duty cop and killed trayvon would it change this whole shit storm?
Doubt it.Zimmerman would be known as a rogue cop instead of a vigilante neighborhood watchman everything thing else would remain the same.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Really? You're the one that claimed it had " depth". I presume that you know the curriculum or you wouldn't have spoken on the subject. Pray tell us about the program Zimmerman went through. I mean after all you DO know about it don't you?
> 
> 
> NO?
> ...



http://www.usaonwatch.org/assets/sample_docs/samplewebagenda.pdf


Hmm... 16 hours.... *shocked face*


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> http://www.usaonwatch.org/assets/sample_docs/samplewebagenda.pdf
> 
> 
> Hmm... 16 hours.... *shocked face*



Day 2

9:30 &#8211; 10:30 Observation Skills and Reporting Suspicious Activities


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Would you be this worked up if it were a white kid dead?


race bait.

you have done nothing but bring race into this thread.

we're not dumb. we see what you're doing here and we know what it says about you.



Mindmelted said:


>


race bait receives wild applause from the guy who wonders if trayvon even belonged in a gated community where he was staying.



Blaze Master said:


> ...if he were white zimmerman would have left martin alone.


and the correct answer is left wanting.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You can't get a CCW permit cause your mall security?


 

Blal blah blah and another sidestep...allemande left there boy. You just put your hero lower than Mall Security when you said " a step up" from the purported training program that you stated he underwent was less than same. And we both know you don't either with a gun , when you do we have a Travan Martin. 

Ya burned your own arguement *again*.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey UB, it is a fair question.

When was the last time the Black Panthers offered a reward for the killing of a white boy? A hispanic boy? An indian boy?

We are not race baiting, we are simply pointing out the race card is being played hard by the African American community. But somehow, talking about that is as forbidden as the *N* word among white people...


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> race bait.
> 
> you have done nothing but bring race into this thread.
> 
> ...


Yes buck because im a racist.Show me one post I made to prove it.No drama already pointed out in great detail your racist tendancies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Hey UB, it is a fair question.
> 
> When was the last time the Black Panthers offered a reward for the killing of a white boy?


i am not interested in what a hate group has to say.

feel free to chase your race smear bunnies, it's a free country. you just won't get me to dignify a hate group with any further response.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> So you dont have shit to back up your opinion? And you have the balls to call me a hypocrite? While being a hypocrite? Fucking priceless....


 

I don't? So you of course have some evidence of that? You don't/ H Y P O C R I TE. 

See you seem to think you can do something about me calling you a H Y P O C R I T E...........you can't and your impotent frustration and gerrymandering thrashing are relatively speaking HILARIOUS. 

At any juncture which you're asked for HARD data/evidence you go sailing off into your punk ad hominem abd accusatory iinuendo , which is of course to be expected from a waste of oxygen and protoplasma such as yourself. And that's proven the case with pretty much anything you open your smug , snotnosed selfsuperior yap about. 

Get used to it there WhiteBread , I ain't going away , and neither or other folks like me. And there are more of us than there are of clowns whose " daddy paid 120,000$ a quarter in taxes "......golly that's real germane to a given subject , real effective arguement winner. 

Now run along a lick daddies boots some more and tell yourself how much better you are than the rest of the world. You couldn't survive in the real world without daddies dingleberries to felch.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 27, 2012)

ask her yet, buck?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Yes buck because im a racist.Show me one post I made to prove it.No drama already pointed out in great detail your racist tendancies.


you have race baited this thread over and over and over again, despite my simple request to keep race out.

focus on the facts and the justifiability of the murder, for the love of Dog just leave race out already. even the original race baiters have moved on for the most part, NLXSK excluded.

why is this all about race with you?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Ok riddle me this.
> 
> If zimmerman were an off-duty cop and killed trayvon would it change this whole shit storm?
> Doubt it.Zimmerman would be known as a rogue cop instead of a vigilante neighborhood watchman everything thing else would remain the same.


WTF makes Zimmerman a vigilante...??? What was Trayvan doing that was breaking the law ??? do you even know WTF a vigilante is Canadian? Go play hockey or something. Leave the politics and laws to the Americans and the men..in which neither of the two are you. Freakin foreigner all in the biz causing BS. Nothing to do in Canada "Eh"


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> ask her yet, buck?


you're probably one of the worst trolls ever, behind gyro and unlucky.

step up your game.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Blal blah blah and another sidestep...allemande left there boy. You just put your hero lower than Mall Security when you said " a step up" from the purported training program that you stated he underwent was less than same. And we both know you don't either with a gun , when you do we have a Travan Martin.
> 
> Ya burned your own arguement *again*.


According to zimmerman he wasn't on patrol that night but rather on a personal errand.He has a CCW permit so why shouldn't he carry his gun?

Lots of people in this thread have claimed to carry there gun everywhere with them.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> I don't? So you of course have some evidence of that? You don't/ H Y P O C R I TE.
> 
> See you seem to think you can do something about me calling you a H Y P O C R I T E...........you can't and your impotent frustration and gerrymandering thrashing are relatively speaking HILARIOUS.
> 
> ...


I think you are confusing NoDrama with NLXSK1.

Just a thought.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Ok riddle me this.
> 
> If zimmerman were an off-duty cop and killed trayvon would it change this whole shit storm?
> Doubt it.Zimmerman would be known as a rogue cop instead of a vigilante neighborhood watchman everything thing else would remain the same.


 

Look boy , you claimed Zimmerman was " trained" in a " 17 hour class" you then put said training below the level of a Mall Rent-A-Pig , ya aren't getting around it. You freely admitted to your boy having less training than a rent a pig. 

So take your words above that you try to put in my mouth in an effort to deflect from the fact that you just fucked up your own postulation and shove them right where the sun doesn't shine , you seem to manage to dream up another new off the cuff nothing to do with the question scenario out of the fevered recesses of your single cell socalled thinking organ at will.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> According to zimmerman...


and that right there is where the statement becomes meaningless.

the dude's story has changed so often it is a joke.

even his black friend, who is making the rounds and trying to say that calling someone a fucking coon is a term of endearment, contradicts himself so often that i am left speechless.

in any case, i am comforted in knowing that zimmerman can't possibly be racist. ya know, because he has a black "friend".

LULZ.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> I think you are confusing NoDrama with NLXSK1.
> 
> Just a thought.


 

No confusion , in point of fact as far as socalled methods of arguement they're pretty much *all* interchangeable , the names change , the rhetoric..not so much.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> According to zimmerman he wasn't on patrol that night but rather on a personal errand.He has a CCW permit so why shouldn't he carry his gun?
> 
> Lots of people in this thread have claimed to carry there gun everywhere with them.


Not me ..Not needed...CCW does not mean you can act like you are a police officer.. It is now quite obvious that Zimmerman was no where near ready to be deemed CCW qualified


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i object.
> 
> cliffey is most certainly a man with an exceedingly small penis.
> 
> i know of no other way to explain his ongoing resentment and race baiting towards those with statistically larger penises than he could ever dream of having.


More steroetypes.Nice buck.You a real "class" act.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

what about the fact that zimmerman has had to take anger management classes?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> According to zimmerman he wasn't on patrol that night but rather on a personal errand.He has a CCW permit so why shouldn't he carry his gun?
> 
> Lots of people in this thread have claimed to carry there gun everywhere with them.


 

Then if he ****wasn't on patrol**** what was he doing following and confronting Martin? And quit trying to make an issue of *carry* , it's a red herring. Lots of folks carry without running down a 17 year old kid and shooting him so what's you frigging point.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what about the fact that zimmerman has had to take anger management classes?


He did ....WTF


----------



## beardo (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what about the fact that zimmerman has had to take anger management classes?


Major fail on the part of both the teacher and student


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> More steroetypes.Nice buck.You a real "class" act.



Coming from the pissant hypocrite that has stereotyped everybody under the sun within this thread. Class? The last three letters are as close as YOU will ever get to " class"...... 


By the way , you were bitching about Affect and Effect , learn how to freaking spell S T E R E O there pendejo.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> More steroetypes.Nice buck.You a real "class" act.


scientific fact, actually. blacks have larger penises on average.

more evidence of the lax education standards in the great wasteland they call canada.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what about the fact that zimmerman has had to take anger management classes?


If bulglary tools in trayvons possession doesn't make trayvon a theif then why should anger managment classes make zimmerman an angry little man?


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 27, 2012)

beardo said:


>


Sup Beardo 



RoninAmok said:


> No confusion , in point of fact as far as socalled methods of arguement they're pretty much *all* interchangeable , the names change , the rhetoric..not so much.


Ah, I see.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> He did ....WTF


oh yeah, he had to.

he had to take those classes after he assaulted a police officer while drunk, according to his "friend". this was after the officer told him to back off several times, zimmerman was just simply unable to contain himself and committed assault anyway.

has it been mentioned that this guy beats up women and claims self defense as well?

anyone want to take wagers on how many more times zimmerman's story changes?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> scientific fact, actually. blacks have larger penises on average.
> 
> more evidence of the lax education standards in the great wasteland they call canada.


Well if anyone could tell us its you im sure.I dont check out penis statistics that often.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

How many pages will this train wreck stretch out to I wonder?

I can play stereotypes too! Why wasn't Trayvon able to escape? Wasn't he a really fast runner?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> I think you are confusing NoDrama with NLXSK1.
> 
> Just a thought.


It happens with stoners ;P


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If bulglary tools in trayvons possession doesn't make trayvon a theif then why should anger managment classes make zimmerman an angry little man?


i have many burglary tools in my garage right now. screwdrivers, pliers, you name it. and way more than an empty bag, too.

i can promise you i'm not a thief though.

i've never had to take anger management classes after assaulting a police officer, however, so no comment on that. if those classes are anything like the classes you take after a DUI, i can assure you they are a joke.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If bulglary tools in trayvons possession doesn't make trayvon a theif then why should anger managment classes make zimmerman an angry little man?


 

What's bulglary? And ya DO know I before E.....? Or do they send ya out for recess in Canada during those classes. 


Now post up proof of burglary tools in possession.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> How many pages will this train wreck stretch out to I wonder?
> 
> I can play stereotypes too! Why wasn't Trayvon able to escape? Wasn't he a really fast runner?


 
GRROOOAANNN.... that's almost as bad as the one about the Matzoh Ball Tacos.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i have many burglary tools in my garage right now. screwdrivers, pliers, you name it. and way more than an empty bag, too.
> 
> i can promise you i'm not a thief though.
> 
> i've never had to take anger management classes after assaulting a police officer, however, so no comment on that. if those classes are anything like the classes you take after a DUI, i can assure you they are a joke.


Do you also have a backpack full of womans jewelry that doesn't belong to you?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> oh yeah, he had to.
> 
> he had to take those classes after he assaulted a police officer while drunk, according to his "friend". this was after the officer told him to back off several times, zimmerman was just simply unable to contain himself and committed assault anyway.
> 
> ...


Did you watch O'Donnell shred Zimmerman's "friend" tonight? He even got the idiot to admit he isn't a close friend of Zimmerman and had no idea of his past. He has a "gut feeling" that Zimmerman is innocent. He never even spoke to or saw Zimmerman until last Saturday and they spoke over the phone. Yet he claimed that Zimmerman had a broken nose and a scrape on the back of his head. He was caught in several lies. Jesus this whole thing stinks to high heaven.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> oh yeah, he had to.
> 
> he had to take those classes after he assaulted a police officer while drunk, according to his "friend". this was after the officer told him to back off several times, zimmerman was just simply unable to contain himself and committed assault anyway.
> 
> ...


freakin loser being defended by the same


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Do you also have a backpack full of womans jewelry that doesn't belong to you?


You mean the jewelry they checked out and none of it was reported stolen?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> scientific fact, actually. blacks have larger penises on average.
> 
> more evidence of the lax education standards in the great wasteland they call canada.


very fuckin true

But 4real, i got my hoodie on for treyvon. I been a victim of the same shit. nobody shoulda died that night. i hope zimmerman get what he deserves.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Do you also have a backpack full of womans jewelry that doesn't belong to you?


yep. sure do.

well, it's more lick a little sack of old jewelry my wife no longer wears, and it's in the attic, not the garage. but they are basically the same room for all intents and purposes.

am i a thief yet?


----------



## beardo (Mar 27, 2012)

Zimmerman is wrong for following and killing this guy, I'm not going to stand up for the victim because I don't know the whole story or the charter of the victim, but that being said zimmerman had no business murdering him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> BWHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAA....................now it's your turn CLOWN , put up some frigging proof that I'm a " liberal" you jackass , it's pretty obvious to most that I'm about as far from a liberal as it gets..........gad could you make a bigger fool of yourself than with the above?


you seem like a true libertarian if i had to guess, one who rejects even ron paul as not libertarian enough.


----------



## beardo (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> very fuckin true
> 
> But 4real, i got my hoodie on for treyvon. I been a victim of the same shit. nobody shoulda died that night. i hope zimmerman get what he deserves.


Who chased and murdered you?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You mean the jewelry they checked out and none of it was reported stolen?


 
They're still trying to vilify the kid and sanctify Zimmerman.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> very fuckin true
> 
> But 4real, i got my hoodie on for treyvon. I been a victim of the same shit. nobody shoulda died that night. i hope zimmerman get what he deserves.


i hate you for your large penis, just know that.

besides that, we're cool.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> They're still trying to vilify the kid and sanctify Zimmerman.


Huh?

I commented on the length of neighborhood watch training and showed you with proof in a proceeding post that 16 hours is typical. 

I have cited the POLICE report.

Where am I sanctifying Zimmerman?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Are you a complete retard? Oh wait....
> 
> *The police report said* that Zimmerman had a broken nose and lacerations on his scalp. I guess the cops fabricated that too!!
> 
> ...


i've read police reports that priced cannabis at about 5-20 times it's actual value.

you really put that much faith in police reports? then you're an idiot.

there is zero physical evidence of broken noses or skull smashing.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Are you a complete retard? Oh wait....
> 
> The police report said that Zimmerman had a broken nose and lacerations on his scalp. I guess the cops fabricated that too!!
> 
> ...


Did they take pictures of the evidence ????


----------



## beardo (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the whoole shit is getting on my nerves both sides. just fuckin serve some justice. truthfully i hope some niggas kill him b4 court. live by the gun die by it.


As sad as this whole thing is- I feel most badly for poor pricks that look like zimmerman, I'm sure it sucked before to look like that but now it's dangerous


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

it's happened on more than one occasion. this is actually a normal happening. Only difference this time is somebody died.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, we know.
> 
> you came into this thread by discussing how this was partly martin's fault for appearing the wrong way, like a no-limits-nigga.
> 
> pot. kettle. african american.


Listen I'm just saying he should've "Bolted". 

And no, I came into the thread saying that from examining "No_Limits_Nigga" 's character and Facebook/Twitter posts that he is probably a self professed hard man and probably came equipped with a bad attitude. 

How many respectable black people refer to themselves as similar to the above? And how many discuss beating a bus driver for the lulz online? You can try sanctify the guy all you want, I just put forward the theory that Trayvon possibly started the fight/swung the first dig. 

Guess I'm just a racist tho.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i've read police reports that priced cannabis at about 5-20 times it's actual value.
> 
> you really put that much faith in police reports? then you're an idiot.
> 
> there is zero physical evidence of broken noses or skull smashing.


crazy how the price of weed jumps up when the police weigh it ...lol.. they taxing big time


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Did you watch O'Donnell shred Zimmerman's "friend" tonight? He even got the idiot to admit he isn't a close friend of Zimmerman and had no idea of his past. He has a "gut feeling" that Zimmerman is innocent. He never even spoke to or saw Zimmerman until last Saturday and they spoke over the phone. Yet he claimed that Zimmerman had a broken nose and a scrape on the back of his head. He was caught in several lies. Jesus this whole thing stinks to high heaven.


i sure did watch that.

he was trying to say he was like a father figure to zimmerman.

i just LOLed as they blew that claim to shreds.

who is paying that guy's mortgage as he goes on this zimmerman apology tour out of nowhere? he's barely even an acquaintance.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You mean the jewelry they checked out and none of it was reported stolen?



SANFORD, Fla. - Women's jewelry and a watch found in Trayvon Martin's school backpack last fall could not be tied to any reported thefts, the Miami-Dade Police Department said Tuesday.

The Herald reported that when campus security confronted Martin with the jewelry, he told them that a friend had given it to him, but he wouldn't give a name. The report said the jewelry was confiscated and a photo of it was sent to Miami-Dade Police burglary detectives. Miami-Dade school officials declined Tuesday to confirm the report when contacted by The Associated Press, citing federal privacy laws regarding students.

http://www.startribune.com/nation/144452585.html

Oh you mean this.God people can be blind when they want to.He had a screwdriver and 12 pieces of womens jewelry and a watch.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Did they take pictures of the evidence ????



You think a cop needs proof of his observations?

I am pretty sure the reports were corroborated.

But if you listen to Uncle Buck, now not only is Zimmerman guilty but the cops were accomplices. They probably paid the other guy to be a witness... It is a fucking conspiracy I tell ya....

I bet you that Travan actually had a case of skittles but the cops took most of the goods for themselves... Those bastards...


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the whoole shit is getting on my nerves both sides. just fuckin serve some justice. truthfully i hope some niggas kill him b4 court. live by the gun die by it.


At least he won't get raped in prison


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Listen I'm just saying he should've "Bolted".
> 
> And no, I came into the thread saying that from examining "No_Limits_Nigga" 's character and Facebook/Twitter posts that he is probably a self professed hard man and probably came equipped with a bad attitude.
> 
> ...


regardless of who did what first. why did Zimmerman need a gun? cant take an ass whoopin like a man?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the whoole shit is getting on my nerves both sides. just fuckin serve some justice. truthfully i hope some niggas kill him b4 court. live by the gun die by it.


 Before justice can be served, a reasonable approach to truth must be made. cn


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> At least he won't get raped in prison


believe. if he goes to prison he WILL NOT live. motherfuckas already sharpenin' blades for him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> ..."No_Limits_Nigga"... a self professed hard man...equipped with a bad attitude.
> 
> How many respectable black people refer to themselves as similar to the above?


next time a black person needs advice on how to behave, i will refer them to the bald, drunk irishman for professional counseling.



Harrekin said:


> Guess I'm just a racist tho.


no, just a shit stain of a human being, perhaps a bigot, maybe just an idiot or a partisan hack. hell if i knew why you chose to make this all about trayvon information that zimmerman had no way of knowing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He had a screwdriver ...


really? a screwdriver?

off with his head!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> next time a black person needs advice on how to behave, i will refer them to the bald, drunk irishman for professional counseling.
> 
> 
> 
> no, just a shit stain of a human being, perhaps a bigot, maybe just an idiot or a partisan hack. hell if i knew why you chose to make this all about trayvon information that zimmerman had no way of knowing.


How dare a black man be a victim.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> believe. if he goes to prison he WILL NOT live. motherfuckas already sharpenin' blades for him.


People have been killed for less.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

my wife has a screwdriver right now, drain plug on the tub is broken. she's fixing it.

off with her head!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

seems like most people dont get the bigger picture.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You think a cop needs proof of his observations?
> 
> I am pretty sure the reports were corroborated.
> 
> ...


Ummmmm yes ...the whole reason they take pictures of battered women, car accidents, physical injuries, hell even a dead body as to the position it is laying..its called evidence. It would have clearly showed evidence of him being assaulted..They took pictures of him when he got into a fight with his girlfriend..soooooo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> People have been killed for less.


People have been killed for nothing. whats your point?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> my wife has a screwdriver right now, drain plug on the tub is broken. she's fixing it.
> 
> off with her head!


does she have on a hoodie ????


----------



## The Scooby Master (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> regardless of who did what first. why did Zimmerman need a gun? cant take an ass whoopin like a man?


The 2nd amendment. There is nothing worse then bringing your fists to a gun fight.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You think a guy that beats on his drivers...regardless of the facts.


lol, i condensed this down to the most relevant pieces of information.

keep trying to smear trayvon, it's not telling at all.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

Who started the fight doesn't matter. Hell Zimmerman couldv'e started the fight too. Someone died dumbass, like i said before. Why zimmy have to pull the pistol. cant take an ass whoopin?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> regardless of who did what first. why did Zimmerman need a gun? cant take an ass whoopin like a man?


Naw these pussies of today don't know what a fist fight is..


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> does she have on a hoodie ????


she has a dark jacket on. it has a zipper for a hoodie, but no hoodie on right now.

i still say off with her head. i mean, she has a screwdriver (burglary tool).


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

The Scooby Master said:


> The 2nd amendment. There is nothing worse then bringing your fists to a gun fight.


Really, i didn't say he couldn't own one. I said need one. 2nd amendment doesn't OK murder . dickhead.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> People have been killed for nothing. whats your point?


I was agreeing with you cuz.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Naw these pussies of today don't know what a fist fight is..


you're never a complete pussy if you have a gun.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't have any orange juice for a screw driver.. damn.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> seems like most people dont get the bigger picture.


OK then assist me please. cn


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

If the jewelry was legit why wouldn't he give names? cause it was obviously stolen dumb-dumbs.Im holding my girlfriends jewelry and watch.I got a screwdriver on me for removing my gold grill.I get caught with it and rather than saying Hey man its my g/f's and not being suspended from school I dont say anything and take the suspension? Either hes not to smart or lying.Im suprised the racist SFD didn't "correct" some statements a create a theft so they could lock him up.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't have any orange juice for a screw driver.. damn.


Dang ... you anticipated me. I ran out of OJ, so this is an Impact Wrench. cn


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Who started the fight doesn't matter. Hell Zimmerman couldv'e started the fight too. Someone died dumbass, like i said before. Why zimmy have to pull the pistol. cant take an ass whoopin?


Oh I totally agree, and noone gets shot over here...I wonder why?

Im not saying Martin is responsible, nor do I condone Zimmermans actions, just trying to piece together a realistic version of what happened, excuse me for digging up some background on the men before speculating, it's more research than most of the opinionated people have done.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If the jewelry was legit why wouldn't he give names? cause it was obviously stolen dumb-dumbs.Im holding my girlfriends jewelry and watch.I got a screwdriver on me for removing my gold grill.I get caught with it and rather than saying Hey man its my g/f's and not being suspended from school I dont say anything and take the suspension? Either hes not to smart or lying.Im suprised the racist SFD didn't "correct" some statements a create a theft so they could lock him up.


Who gives a shit? It wasn't stolen. End of story. What the fuck does this have to do with a grown man cop wannabe killing a 17 year old high school student for walking down a street. A kid who died feet away from safety. There should be a trial. All of this other stuff is just bullshit created to cloud the issue.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If the jewelry was legit why wouldn't he give names? cause it was obviously stolen dumb-dumbs.


coming from the same guy who is telling us to not jump to conclusions.

you'll have to contradict yourself even more to compete with zimmerman's "friend", however.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, i condensed this down to the most relevant pieces of information.
> 
> keep trying to smear trayvon, it's not telling at all.


Typical that you can't actually respond to a post, go back under your bridge Buck, you used to be funny now it's just sad.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Who gives a shit? It wasn't stolen. End of story. What the fuck does this have to do with a grown man cop wannabe killing a 17 year old high school student for walking down a street.* A kid who died feet away from safety. * There should be a trial. All of this other stuff is just bullshit created to cloud the issue.


it was a trap. if zimmerman didn't kill him, they would have invited the guy in and fed him high cholesterol foods which would have killed him. self defense.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> coming from the same guy who is telling us to not jump to conclusions.
> 
> you'll have to contradict yourself even more to compete with zimmerman's "friend", however.


No shit. That was unbelievable. My jaw was on the floor. How in the hell did he even get any media coverage?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> OK then assist me please. cn


It's not about WHO did WHAT. It's about how it was handled. I can't choose sides shit Zimmerman was a drunk wifebeater anf trayvon was probably a nigga just like me wit my hoodie when i was 17 so either one of us couldve started it. But i believe if a man kills another man, or a by in this case. He shouldve been taken in for questioning. everything was fuck up bt thats my whole issue. I have been arreted on more then one occassion for just shooting my damn gun with no bond even. they couldn't take him in?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> she has a dark jacket on. it has a zipper for a hoodie, but no hoodie on right now.
> 
> i still say off with her head. i mean, she has a screwdriver (burglary tool).


Phuck it... close enough. call 911 first.. then you are free to proceed


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Typical that you can't actually respond to a post, go back under your bridge Buck, you used to be funny now it's just sad.


you used to be a simple partisan hack, now you are a race baiting idiot. what evidence do you have to back up your assertion that martin assaulted a bus driver? after all, you said it, so it must be true.


----------



## beardo (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Oh I totally agree, and noone gets shot over here...I wonder why?
> 
> Im not saying Martin is responsible, nor do I condone Zimmermans actions, just trying to piece together a realistic version of what happened, excuse me for digging up some background on the men before speculating, it's more research than most of the opinionated people have done.


I think zimmerman had no business following and shooting him-
It may have been, in that moment it happened "self defense" and I %100 support self defense, but not when you create the situation- he had no business following him or harassing him or trying to confront or detain or question him, so if in doing so he put himself in a situation where he was assaulted, that assault was a result of his own action- this guy may have felt he needed to defend himself from zimmerman- and if he felt that way his instincts were apparently right


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It's not about WHO did WHAT. It's about how it was handled. I can't choose sides shit Zimmerman was a drunk wifebeater anf trayvon was probably a nigga just like me wit my hoodie when i was 17 so either one of us couldve started it. But i believe if a man kills another man, or a by in this case. He shouldve been taken in for questioning. everything was fuck up bt thats my whole issue. I have been arreted on more then one occassion for just shooting my damn gun with no bond even. they couldn't take him in?


they did take him in and question him, the detective wanted to press forward on manslaughter charges.

they said his story was inconsistent and did not add up. they did not press forward because they felt it would be difficult to convict.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Who gives a shit? It wasn't stolen. End of story. What the fuck does this have to do with a grown man cop wannabe killing a 17 year old high school student for walking down a street. A kid who died feet away from safety. There should be a trial. All of this other stuff is just bullshit created to cloud the issue.


Lol, it was probably stolen. but who really reports stolen jewlery? and if u think cops really look into that.. eh, well.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Typical that you can't actually respond to a post, go back under your bridge Buck, you used to be funny now it's just sad.


I thought the same of you..until I saw that bigot come out


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

beardo said:


> I think zimmerman had no business following and shooting him-
> It may have been, in that moment it happened "self defense" and I 0 support self defense, but not when you create the situation- he had no business following him or harassing him or trying to confront or detain or question him, so if in doing so he put himself in a situation where he was assaulted, that assault was a result of his own action- this guy may have felt he needed to defend himself from zimmerman- and if he felt that way his instincts were apparently right



***like***


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> they did take him in and question him, the detective wanted to press forward on manslaughter charges.
> 
> they said his story was inconsistent and did not add up. they did not press forward because they felt it would be difficult to convict.


Difficult to convict because of the Stand Your Ground law. And we're back to square one. 

A law the public was not asking for. There was no issue with the current law. The NRA lobbied for it and got what they wanted. The lobbyist is even pictured next to the governor when the bill was signed into law. So proud. It was a corporate scheme to sell more guns.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

beardo said:


> I think zimmerman had no business following and shooting him-
> It may have been, in that moment it happened "self defense" and I 0 support self defense, but not when you create the situation- he had no business following him or harassing him or trying to confront or detain or question him, so if in doing so he put himself in a situation where he was assaulted, that assault was a result of his own action- this guy may have felt he needed to defend himself from zimmerman- and if he felt that way his instincts were apparently right


Exactly, he should've left him the fuck alone if you ask me, but he didn't, and from that point on info is shaky it best. Who did what? 

Buck, when did I race-bait? What is that even exactly? 

He said he attacked a bus driver on Facebook, are you too slow to follow?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

beardo said:


> I think zimmerman had no business following and shooting him-
> It may have been, in that moment it happened "self defense" and I 0 support self defense, but not when you create the situation- he had no business following him or harassing him or trying to confront or detain or question him, so if in doing so he put himself in a situation where he was assaulted, that assault was a result of his own action- this guy may have felt he needed to defend himself from zimmerman- and if he felt that way his instincts were apparently right


agree, but don't agree with any form of claiming self-defense when you are the one approaching.. No approach and everyone is alive and well..Zimmerman in the car. Told not to follow..Zimmerman next to dead body..self-defense my ass


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

beardo said:


> I think zimmerman had no business following and shooting him-
> It may have been, in that moment it happened "self defense" and I 0 support self defense, but not when you create the situation- he had no business following him or harassing him or trying to confront or detain or question him, so if in doing so he put himself in a situation where he was assaulted, that assault was a result of his own action- this guy may have felt he needed to defend himself from zimmerman- and if he felt that way his instincts were apparently right


Like++ I gotta phat dick


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It's not about WHO did WHAT. It's about how it was handled. I can't choose sides shit Zimmerman was a drunk wifebeater anf trayvon was probably a nigga just like me wit my hoodie when i was 17 so either one of us couldve started it. But i believe if a man kills another man, or a by in this case. He shouldve been taken in for questioning. everything was fuck up bt thats my whole issue. I have been arreted on more then one occassion for just shooting my damn gun with no bond even. they couldn't take him in?


In the end, it *must* be about who did what at the time. I agree it's odd that they didn't take Zimmerman in, and as CS and UB have pointed out, the Sanford PD has a history of sloppy andor corrupt doings. 
But the history of each principal, and the history of the PD, are suggestive but NOT conclusive. That's why I maintain that we need to make a more reasonable approach to what is truth here, or more precisely ... what stands examination as fact. 
Now that the FBI are involved, i have more hope that what physical/forensic evidence there is will get a fair shake, and I also hope that if the evidence was subject to tampering (a real possibility if indeed the Sanford PD was coaching the witnesses) that will lead to a temporary cleanup of the PD. cn


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

Only in court does it matter who did what. you no idea how many ppl in sanford florida right now would ignorantly put a bullet in him if he's seen? not even knowing what they're doing. and i'm talkin young boys.


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 27, 2012)

I think this thread is growing faster than the hottest girls of RIU (or whatever the name of it was)... Shit like this happens every fucking day. I don't see why there's such a huge debate about the morality of it.

For those of you who haven't grown up in a ghetto, here are your options:

A) Put your hood up, do not wear any of the surrounding gangs' colors, don't talk to anyone you don't know, don't go out at night. Get a job or 3 so you can move out. You still might get shot. Deal with it.
B) Put your hood up, pretend that you're a little hood rat until you actually get into some shit. While you're pretending to apart of a bigger gang you get protection in your area. You still might get shot, but at least the chances are lowered. You're stuck in that area for life. Deal with it.

From what the media is saying, Trayvan fell into option B. The problem isn't as much Zimmerman as it is the shitty environment. Zimmerman saw a hooded figure and thought the dude was a hood rat. Apparently he decided to go vigilante on the dude's ass... not the sharpest tool in the shed, but hey, he wants to be a badass! AMERICA! Trayvan, living up to his reputation fought back. Both parties were being stupid, that's not the question. It seems like Trayvan beat Zimmerman down, and Zimmerman decided "not in my neighborhood buddy," and shot Trayvan. Now, what if Trayvan grew up in the rich area of town? Do you think any of this would have happened, probably not. It's not racism, or gun control laws, it's the consequences and the perceptions that are given to those who grow up in the ghetto that are wrong.

Edit: If I had to chose between options of Trayvan or Zimmerman being wrong, then it is undoubtedly Zimmerman.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Difficult to convict because of the Stand Your Ground law. And we're back to square one.
> 
> A law the public was not asking for. There was no issue with the current law. The NRA lobbied for it and got what they wanted. The lobbyist is even pictured next to the governor when the bill was signed into law. So proud. It was a corporate scheme to sell more guns.


i think it is retarded that they decided to forgo any chance of justice at the time rather than at least try to get to the bottom of things. i mean, a kid is dead.

i also find it telling that the detective did not think zimmerman's story held water. especially since his story is changing all the time and even his "friend" contradicts himself to the point of incredulity.

the more we find out, the more it reeks to high heaven.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

You know.. he could have had his hood up because it was.. oh.. I don't know.... raining. Remember the rain? Why would you walk around in the rain with your hood down. Jesus people. This bullshit is getting ridiculous.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2012)

Perhaps I am naïf, but "in court" is what matters. And I think that may come to pass as the FBI sort through the evidence. I WILL wager Zim was told "stay in town, mkay?" cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You know.. he could have had his hood up because it was.. oh.. I don't know.... raining. Remember the rain? Why would you walk around in the rain with your hood down. Jesus people. This bullshit is getting ridiculous.


he put the hood up knowing zimmerman was there to bait him into killing him at the advice of his mother who would then go on to profit off her own dead son's name.

that is the next headline on fox news, minus some racial tinge.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> I think this thread is growing faster than the hottest girls of RIU (or whatever the name of it was)... Shit like this happens every fucking day. I don't see why there's such a huge debate about the morality of it.
> 
> For those of you who haven't grown up in a ghetto, here are your options:
> 
> ...


agree for some of. n im from the hood, shit still in it so i come from your point of view. shit happens. but since the police were involved and all this corruption of the case is why ppl are up in arms.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Perhaps I am naïf, but "in court" is what matters. And I think that may come to pass as the FBI sort through the evidence. I WILL wager Zim was told "stay in town, mkay?" cn


if i were him, i would be looking at which countries do not extradite and the cost of airfare to those places while i was still a free man.


----------



## beardo (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> agree, but don't agree with any form of claiming self-defense when you are the one approaching.. No approach and everyone is alive and well..Zimmerman in the car. Told not to follow..Zimmerman next to dead body..self-defense my ass


That is what i'm trying to say, if zimmerman had been in his car or walking down the street or in his yard and this guy approached him and started hitting him or even seriously threatening him in a hostile manner then I say shoot him, If zimmerman is getting his ass beat then he is within his rights to shoot in self defense- But since zimmerman followed this guy and was harassing him then even if he ends up getting his ass beat he has no right to shoot him as it is no longer self defense because he was the persuer or agressor- he had no right to be following and definitly no right to stalk and murder him- regardless of weather he created a situation he wasn't ready for and was getting his ass beat


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Perhaps I am naïf, but "in court" is what matters. And I think that may come to pass as the FBI sort through the evidence. I WILL wager Zim was told "stay in town, mkay?" cn


see court is just a thing.. i mean real justice court is for n scammin ppl out of money(jk) n shyt. i believe n karma


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> see court is just a thing.. i mean real justice court is for n scammin ppl out of money(jk) n shyt. i believe n karma


 If karma involves vigilantism ... include me out. cn


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> I think this thread is growing faster than the hottest girls of RIU (or whatever the name of it was)... Shit like this happens every fucking day. I don't see why there's such a huge debate about the morality of it.
> 
> For those of you who haven't grown up in a ghetto, here are your options:
> 
> ...


Maybe the ghetto need more people like zimmerman.People who are willing to volunteer their time to help change things in the community.Why should you have to be be scared to go out at night and scared to talk to people in your community?If people had the guts to report criminal activity than maybe something would be done about it.I don't think zimmerman looked at trayvon like a "hood rat".Im sure he is used to seeing black teens in the neighborhood.I seen somewhere that this neighborhood was 51% black.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if i were him, i would be looking at which countries do not extradite and the cost of airfare to those places while i was still a free man.


I hear Argentina loves their Nazi war criminals. Maybe he can try there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Maybe the ghetto need more people like zimmerman.People who are willing to volunteer their time to help change things in the community.Why should you have to be be scared to go out at night and scared to talk to people in your community?If people had the guts to report criminal activity than maybe something would be done about it.I don't think zimmerman looked at trayvon like a "hood rat".Im sure he is used to seeing black teens in the neighborhood.I seen somewhere that this neighborhood was 51% black.


More people who get there ass whooped and pull out a gun. Sure we need those, Killin kids n shyt.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> If karma involves vigilantism ... include me out. cn


ditto. and other shit until ten characters are typed...


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 27, 2012)

Black doesn't make a neighborhood ghetto. Crime and murders make it ghetto. There are just some ghettos that blacks happen to live in. There are ghettos that Asians live in, Whites live in, and Latinos live in too.

You really want some vigilante justice in the ghetto? That would just result in shit tons of bloodshed.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I hear Argentina loves their Nazi war criminals. Maybe he can try there.


Comparing Zimmerman to the likes of Nazi War criminals...and I'm the one smearing people?!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Maybe the ghetto need more people like zimmerman.People who are willing to volunteer their time to help change things in the community.Why should you have to be be scared to go out at night and scared to talk to people in your community?If people had the guts to report criminal activity than maybe something would be done about it.I don't think zimmerman looked at trayvon like a "hood rat".Im sure he is used to seeing black teens in the neighborhood.I seen somewhere that this neighborhood was 51% black.


and anywhere 51% black aint ghetto unless it's latino's. My hood is 100%black only white u find is some coke.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Maybe the ghetto need more people like zimmerman.People who are willing to volunteer their time to help change things in the community.Why should you have to be be scared to go out at night and scared to talk to people in your community?If people had the guts to report criminal activity than maybe something would be done about it.I don't think zimmerman looked at trayvon like a "hood rat".Im sure he is used to seeing black teens in the neighborhood.I seen somewhere that this neighborhood was 51% black.


excuse me Canadian ...again what crime was Zimmerman reporting. What criminal activity did he see Trayvan do ???


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

s anyone feel that what happened was a "necessary right", as a certain idiot has posited?


----------



## beardo (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and anywhere 51% black aint ghetto unless it's latino's. My hood is 100%black only white u find is some coke.


Now who's the racist? Their are White gettos and Asian gettos


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> Black doesn't make a neighborhood ghetto. Crime and murders make it ghetto. There are just some ghettos that blacks happen to live in. There are ghettos that Asians live in, Whites live in, and Latinos live in too.
> 
> You really want some vigilante justice in the ghetto? That would just result in shit tons of bloodshed.


an all black N'Hood is definitely ghetto, promise.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> s anyone feel that what happened was a "necessary right", as a certain idiot has posited?


Somebody *died*. cn


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> More people who get there ass whooped and pull out a gun. Sure we need those, Killin kids n shyt.


Thats not what im saying at all.Im from a small town I've never been to a "ghetto" in my life.What Im saying is if you walk past drug dealers,pimps,witness murders, and whatever else and don't do anything then who's to blame? Is the system failing you? If your not a part of the solution your a part of the problem.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Comparing Zimmerman to the likes of Nazi War criminals...and I'm the one smearing people?!


he didn't compare zimmerman to a nazi war criminal, he mentioned that argentina is known to give refuge to nazi war criminals.

unlike you, who came out of the gates with "no limit nigga" this, and thug with a bad attitude that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

beardo said:


> Now who's the racist? Their are White gettos and Asian gettos


Well i never considered trailor parks ghetto. i never called anybody racist. and i am a racist to an extent. so what? society made me


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 27, 2012)

beardo said:


>


dont even look like no george w.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Thats not what im saying at all.Im from a small town I've never been to a "ghetto" in my life.What Im saying is if you walk past drug dealers,pimps,witness murders, and whatever else and don't do anything then who's to blame? Is the system failing you? If your not a part of the solution your a part of the problem.


Do us all a favor and don't talk about what you don't know


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Somebody *died*. cn


i know, i am just trying to revive one idiot's musings so i can hang him by the toenails for such vile words.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> Black doesn't make a neighborhood ghetto. Crime and murders make it ghetto. There are just some ghettos that blacks happen to live in. There are ghettos that Asians live in, Whites live in, and Latinos live in too.
> 
> You really want some vigilante justice in the ghetto? That would just result in shit tons of bloodshed.


This ,I don't doubt but it would also lead to tons of arrests.Murders would start to fade.Crime rates would drop.People could feel safe again.Change isn't always easy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i know, i am just trying to revive one idiot's musings so i can hang him by the toenails for such vile words.


I suggest we leave the dead musings as they are. Zombie musings about social purification ... my brain, owie. cn


----------



## beardo (Mar 27, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> dont even look like no george w.


Ron Paul does not look or lie like george w- you are correct


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> s anyone feel that what happened was a "necessary right", as a certain idiot has posited?


this was an unnecessary killing..and Zimmerman needs to face manslaughter charges at the very least


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Thats not what im saying at all.Im from a small town I've never been to a "ghetto" in my life.What Im saying is if you walk past drug dealers,pimps,witness murders, and whatever else and don't do anything then who's to blame? Is the system failing you? If your not a part of the solution your a part of the problem.


Lmfao. the system failed us all long ago. You can't just go out and be super guy and clean up the streets. those people are out there trying to eat and feed they kids too. Society did this, its hard times ever drug dealer aint bad. every hoe aint bad. shit i hate thieve but shit they gotta eat too. Never knock a mans hustle. Jobs a few and far between out here. especially being black


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 27, 2012)

beardo said:


> Ron Paul does not look or lie like george w- you are correct


but they act identical!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I suggest we leave the dead musings as they are. Zombie musings about social purification ... my brain, owie. cn


i just don't like seeing such amazing idiocy go unrewarded. the kid who posted it deserves his proper attention for such a remark.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lmfao. the system failed us all long ago. You can't just go out and be super guy and clean up the streets. those people are out there trying to eat and feed they kids too. Society did this, its hard times ever drug dealer aint bad. every hoe aint bad. shit i hate thieve but shit they gotta eat too. Never knock a mans hustle. Jobs a few and far between out here. especially being black


Dude that freakin Canadian can't understand or relate to a word you just typed


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> but they act identical!


not true. president paul would have done much less post-katrina. he would have told those refugees that they ought to have purchased insurance or lived somewhere else.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and anywhere 51% black aint ghetto unless it's latino's. My hood is 100%black only white u find is some coke.



What I meant was zimmerman was used to black teens walking around the neighborhood.The gated community was not a "ghetto" but it was 51% black.


----------



## beardo (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well i never considered trailor parks ghetto. i never called anybody racist. and i am a racist to an extent. so what? society made me


I guess you've never been to white PJ's or gettos
Good for you and your racism, I support your right to be racist, I actually think some degree of racism is good and that all this anti racist bullshit and intergration that is pressed onto everyone is bad for socitey


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

and if you locked up all the dealers. i would be rich! lol but nah the gov would find a way to profit of that.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What I meant *STOP*.


was to go play hockey


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

beardo said:


> I guess you've never been to white PJ's or gettos
> Good for you and your racism, I support your right to be racist, I actually think some degree of racism is good and that all this anti racist bullshit and intergration that is pressed onto everyone is bad for socitey


I'm not saying they are not ghetto by definition. Just not the word i use for it. or they use for it. i promise they dont call it the ghetto.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Dude that freakin Canadian can't understand or relate to a word you just typed


LOLOLOL

Like


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

beardo said:


> I guess you've never been to white PJ's or gettos
> Good for you and your racism, I support your right to be racist, I actually think some degree of racism is good and that all this anti racist bullshit and intergration that is pressed onto everyone is bad for socitey


beardo you were doing so well tonight


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

beardo said:


> I guess you've never been to white PJ's or gettos
> Good for you and your racism, I support your right to be racist, I actually think some degree of racism is good and that all this anti racist bullshit and intergration that is pressed onto everyone is bad for socitey


beardo im not really a rascist. i just have a way of saying things . its just how i talk.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lmfao. the system failed us all long ago. You can't just go out and be super guy and clean up the streets. those people are out there trying to eat and feed they kids too. Society did this, its hard times ever drug dealer aint bad. every hoe aint bad. shit i hate thieve but shit they gotta eat too. Never knock a mans hustle. Jobs a few and far between out here. especially being black


What about the kids in the neighborhood.You grow up to be what your exposed to.It needs to stop sometime.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

Lil Cliffey have you ever been outside your town ???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

imma product of my enviroment but shit its what u make it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Lil Cliffey have you ever been outside your town ???


it's hard to believe he's been outside of his mother's womb, except for the fact that racism and bigotry are learned behaviors.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Lil Cliffey have you ever been outside your town ???


Because I've never lived in the ghetto I can't offer my opinion on it?
I've never been involved in shooting an unarmed man either? have you?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Because I've never lived in the ghetto I can't offer my opinion on it?
> I've never been involved in shooting an unarmed man either? have you?


lol, i have.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's hard to believe he's been outside of his mother's womb, except for the fact that racism and bigotry are learned behaviors.


u got a signature series mouse? pro troll?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's hard to believe he's been outside of his mother's womb, except for the fact that racism and bigotry are learned behaviors.


Well buck as much as you'd like to force the racist tag on me I can assure you Im not.I have 2 children that are bi-racial.Yes Im white and proud of it.Just like you should be proud of whatever race you happen to be.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Well buck as much as you'd like to force the racist tag on me I can assure you Im not.I have 2 children that are bi-racial.Yes Im white and proud of it.Just like you should be proud of whatever race you happen to be.


so, you just enjoy injecting race into this thread as often as possible, and only when it frames martin in a less than positive light?

i'm trying to think of another explanation for why you so frequently and consistently inject race into this thread, i am stumped.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 27, 2012)

Since this has devolved into UncleBuck and his usual squad of sycophants circle-jerking and calling people racist for no reason, I'm out. 

Enjoy the rest of this clusterfuck, until next topic, peace.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Because I've never lived in the ghetto I can't offer my opinion on it?
> I've never been involved in shooting an unarmed man either? have you?


and no you really can't offer an opinion about something you know nothing about.. Its like a man telling a woman how child birth FEELS ..I know when a unarmed man is shot more should have been done then what was done that night. Like I said leave American business to us..You go play hockey or go ice fishing...


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, you just enjoy injecting race into this thread as often as possible, and only when it frames martin in a less than positive light?
> 
> i'm trying to think of another explanation for why you so frequently and consistently inject race into this thread, i am stumped.


If its not about race why's jesse jackson,al sharpton, and the black panthers involved? It is about race thats the sad thing.The investigation should be about facts and evidence not skin color of the victim/perpetrator.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 27, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> u got a signature series mouse? pro troll?


That and the mouse pad too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and no you really can't offer an opinion about something you know nothing about.. Its like a man telling a woman how child birth FEELS ..I know when a unarmed man is shot more should have been done then what was done that night. Like I said leave American business to us..You go play hockey or go ice fishing...


the person who had the most exclusive interview with zimmerman that anyone will ever have, the guy whose job it is to sniff out bullshit stories, thinks they should have gone forward with manslaughter charges based on the inconsistency of zimmerman's tall tale.

that's something there.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and no you really can't offer an opinion about something you know nothing about.. Its like a man telling a woman how child birth FEELS ..I know when a unarmed man is shot more should have been done then what was done that night. Like I said leave American business to us..You go play hockey or go ice fishing...


Ok under this logic then if you've never shoot an unarmed person than please shut up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If its not about race why's jesse jackson,al sharpton, and the black panthers involved?


i have not noticed al sharpton or jesse jackson or the new black panthers posting in this thread, have you?



cliffey501 said:


> It is about race thats the sad thing.


because you keep making it about race! 

sit tight, i'm sure more dirt on marting will be found, like maybe he wore socks that didn't match or once faked an illness to get out of school.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the person who had the most exclusive interview with zimmerman that anyone will ever have, the guy whose job it is to sniff out bullshit stories, thinks they should have gone forward with manslaughter charges based on the inconsistency of zimmerman's tall tale.
> 
> that's something there.


Then its the crown attorney who's racist? I thought it was the SPD? or wait zimmerman was the race profiling racist.stalking "fucking coons" as buck referenced at least a dozen times......Im confused.


----------



## beardo (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Ok under this logic then if you've never shoot an unarmed person than please shut up.


we have many Veterans on the forum...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Ok under this logic then if you've never shoot an unarmed person than please shut up.


See I do know something about shooting an unarmed person.. You avoid it !!!!! or at the most hit a leg to stop forward progress ...You don't always have to kill to stop... Zimmerman nor you are ready to own a gun let alone CCW


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> See I do know something about shooting an unarmed person.. You avoid it !!!!! or at the most hit a leg to stop forward progress ...You don't always have to kill to stop... Zimmerman nor you are ready to own a gun let alone CCW



Well, when someone is on top of you smashing your skull in... Winging him is probably not the top idea on your list.

Zimmerman didnt empty a clip into the guy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> See I do know something about shooting an unarmed person.. You avoid it !!!!! or at the most hit a leg to stop forward progress ...You don't always have to kill to stop... Zimmerman nor you are ready to own a gun let alone CCW


 Oh dear me no. You have three options. 
1) Do not shoot at all. (Preferred.)
2) Shoot to kill.
3) Shoot to injure, in order to be bled white in the follow-on civil suit. cn


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Well, when someone is on top of you smashing your skull in... Winging him is probably not the top idea on your list.
> 
> Zimmerman didnt empty a clip into the guy.


smashing your skull in... how many days in the hospital did Zimmerman stay after that.. I would love to see the medical report from a smashed skull... you do know you're dumb right ????


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> See I do know something about shooting an unarmed person.. You avoid it !!!!! or at the most hit a leg to stop forward progress ...You don't always have to kill to stop... Zimmerman nor you are ready to own a gun let alone CCW


Life experience man come on now this is your idiotic logic.I can't own anything else than a long rifle, Im in Canada.Maybe you'd be happy if gun law were like canada's? Doubt it most people on this forum seem pretty passionate about the right to own a gun.


----------



## beardo (Mar 27, 2012)

It would be funny if zimmerman decided to hang out at his home and let it be known that he's their and then a mob came to get him and he started blasting and standing his ground and was justified under stand your ground- that would be an interesting twist


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

beardo said:


> It would be funny if zimmerman decided to hang out at his home and let it be known that he's their and then a mob came to get him and he started blasting and standing his ground and was justified under stand your ground- that would be an interesting twist


LOL i just shat.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Life experience man come on now this is your idiotic logic.I can't own anything else than a long rifle, Im in Canada.Maybe you'd be happy if gun law were like canada's? Doubt it most people on this forum seem pretty passionate about the right to own a gun.


Its not the gun thats the problem..Its the idiots like Zimmerman that can't realize as a gun owner (especially CCW ) you carry a greater responsibility. He should have simply let the police do their fuckin job. He had no right to follow anyone with a 9mm. He is not the police.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> sad thing is zimmerman should check off about half those boxes for himself.


LOL probably most of us could check off a box or two. Thats why these "Suspicion charts" are really just a way to justify actions against ANYONE for doing ANYTHING. If it were me I would not have cared less about Treyvon, as long as he wasn't hurting anyone or screwing around with their property he is fine with me, its a free country. BUT if my and my neighbors houses had been robbed multiple times you can sure bet I would be extra suspicious of people I don't normally see.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Its not the gun thats the problem..Its the idiots like Zimmerman that can't realize as a gun owner (especially CCW ) you carry a greater responsibility. He should have simply let the police do their fuckin job. He had no right to follow anyone with a 9mm. He is not the police.


I agree with everything in this statement except the underlined word.Follow is a pretty broad term.It should he had no right to try and detain him.Which Im not say he didn't do but theres nothing to say he did.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Hey UB, it is a fair question.
> 
> When was the last time the Black Panthers offered a reward for the killing of a white boy? A hispanic boy? An indian boy?
> 
> We are not race baiting, we are simply pointing out the race card is being played hard by the African American community. But somehow, talking about that is as forbidden as the *N* word among white people...


It isn't a reward for killing him, that would be illegal, its a reward for capture. I suspect most people will read between the lines though *wink wink nod nod*


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the crown?
> 
> fucking canucks.
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to chug a pbr to this statement sir.


----------



## Blaze Master (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the crown?
> 
> fucking canucks.
> 
> ...


to be historically acurate the french fought for your freedom. that's right the FRENCH, who are the pussies now?


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 27, 2012)

The French helped because it was in their best interest.


----------



## beardo (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> It isn't a reward for killing him, that would be illegal, its a reward for capture. I suspect most people will read between the lines though *wink wink nod nod*


I think he should prepare well and announce he's home and wait for anyone looking for a reward if a mob shows up he should call for back up and stand his ground and hand out lead rewards to anyone coming to get him- If he did that successfully and was justified in doing so it would really improve my opinion of the guy.


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 27, 2012)

On a side note, I really loved my short stay in British Columbia while I was there; everyone is so fucking nice, it's ridiculous.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> SANFORD, Fla. - Women's jewelry and a watch found in Trayvon Martin's school backpack last fall could not be tied to any reported thefts, the Miami-Dade Police Department said Tuesday.
> 
> The Herald reported that when campus security confronted Martin with the jewelry, he told them that a friend had given it to him, but he wouldn't give a name. The report said the jewelry was confiscated and a photo of it was sent to Miami-Dade Police burglary detectives. Miami-Dade school officials declined Tuesday to confirm the report when contacted by The Associated Press, citing federal privacy laws regarding students.
> 
> ...


trayvon just "MIGHT" like to collect jewelry, it wasn't reported stolen so i think the character defamation stops there. This isn't hard evidence, its circumstantial.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the crown?
> 
> fucking canucks.
> 
> ...


And to be historically accurate if your not native american you fought for something that was stolen.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> trayvon just "MIGHT" like to collect jewelry, it wasn't reported stolen so i think the character defamation stops there. This isn't hard evidence, its circumstantial.


Quite the little entrepreneur running a hardware/jewelry store out of his backpack.


----------



## Blaze Master (Mar 27, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> On a side note, I really loved my short stay in British Columbia while I was there; everyone is so fucking nice, it's ridiculous.


it's all an act we put on to get americas guard down. we're really a bunch of crazy badasses, and when you guys least expect it *pow* we invade.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Who gives a shit? It wasn't stolen. End of story. What the fuck does this have to do with a grown man cop wannabe killing a 17 year old high school student for walking down a street. A kid who died feet away from safety. There should be a trial. All of this other stuff is just bullshit created to cloud the issue.


I stole 124 silver spoons from a neighbors home when I was 15. They never reported the spoons, guess they weren't stolen then.

That is basically what you just said.

Just because they haven't been reported as stolen doesn't mean they weren't.

Do I think having that stuff paints a bad picture of treyvon? Not really, when I was a teen I had stupid shit on me too. I think most of us did.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You know.. he could have had his hood up because it was.. oh.. I don't know.... raining. Remember the rain? Why would you walk around in the rain with your hood down. Jesus people. This bullshit is getting ridiculous.


LOL thats why I wear my hoody up, when its cold and raining, otherwise it's down.

I am wearing a hoodie all week in honor of Treyvan.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Comparing Zimmerman to the likes of Nazi War criminals...and I'm the one smearing people?!


ummm... he said what country doesn't extradite. Argentina is famous for harboring nazi war criminals... the comparison is yours, not mine.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> More people who get there ass whooped and pull out a gun. Sure we need those, Killin kids n shyt.


I find that if someone gets their ass beat they go home, heal up and come looking for revenge, its a circle of fear and violence. Being from the hood I suspect you know EXACTLY what I mean.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the person who had the most exclusive interview with zimmerman that anyone will ever have, the guy whose job it is to sniff out bullshit stories, thinks they should have gone forward with manslaughter charges based on the inconsistency of zimmerman's tall tale.
> 
> that's something there.


Isn't that person part of the corrupt and hardly believable Sanford PD?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

beardo said:


> we have many Veterans on the forum...


I never shot an unarmed man, they were all armed. I hope most of the other Vets around here were the same way, I hope.


----------



## BuddhaC (Mar 27, 2012)

One time someone put their hands on me, I had witnesses and the guy usually had a knife on him (which I knew, which is why I reacted the way I did) that he made the first move. But because I broke several of his bones and didn't have a scratch on me I almost got fucked (had to pay 2 grand, I was on probation at the time so it was pay or jail lol). I completely support the law and sometimes life just sucks dick. It's much different here in Jersey and trust me, it's much worse for it.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 27, 2012)

BuddhaC said:


> One time someone put their hands on me, I had witnesses and the guy usually had a knife on him (which I knew, which is why I reacted the way I did) that he made the first move. But because I broke several of his bones and didn't have a scratch on me I almost got fucked (had to pay 2 grand, I was on probation at the time so it was pay or jail lol). I completely support the law and sometimes life just sucks dick. It's much different here in Jersey and trust me, it's much worse for it.


Your lawyer sucked.


----------



## Blaze Master (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I never shot an unarmed man, they were all armed. I hope most of the other Vets around here were the same way, I hope.


i'm sure most didn't but i'm equally sure the military has their fair share of "zimmermans" in it.


----------



## BuddhaC (Mar 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Your lawyer sucked.


Won't disagree with that either haha.


----------



## BuddhaC (Mar 27, 2012)

But in Jersey you can only fight back if you have an absolute inability to run away, which means that judges pretty much jump to the assumption that if you didn't run and had the chance then you chose to fight and thus committed a crime (Not being able to run away from an average human because I have emphysema apparently doesn't matter, either)


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> I think I'm going to chug a pbr to this statement sir.


as will i.



Blaze Master said:


> to be historically acurate the french fought for your freedom. that's right the FRENCH, who are the pussies now?


vive le resistance!



beardo said:


> I think he should prepare well and announce he's home and wait for anyone looking for a reward if a mob shows up he should call for back up and stand his ground and hand out lead rewards to anyone coming to get him.


i don't disagree at all. vigilantism like zimmerman committed is as bad even if it happens to him now, and he should have every right to defend himself.



mccumcumber said:


> On a side note, I really loved my short stay in British Columbia while I was there; everyone is so fucking nice, it's ridiculous.


fuck BC. vacationed in vancouver for a week or so a couple years back. $12 packs of smokes and $14 for 6 pack of shit beer, taxes out the ass. i have a friend who lives in kelowna, he hates canada and is prepared to start slicing throats any day now. he will also attest that those canucks ain't as polite as we joke about them being.



cliffey501 said:


> And to be historically accurate if your not native american you fought for something that was stolen.


no disagreement here, we raped the shit out of the native americans. truly a shitty way to establish our nation, on genocide.



NoDrama said:


> I stole 124 silver spoons from a neighbors home when I was 15.


when i was 16, a friend and me went around taking squeegees from all the gas stations round, had a trunk filled with them. still not sure why we were so retarded as to do that.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

unclebuck said:


> when i was 16, a friend and me went around taking squeegees from all the gas stations round, had a trunk filled with them. Still not sure why we were so retarded as to do that.


lol 1234567


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Isn't that person part of the corrupt and hardly believable Sanford PD?


touche.

my rebuttal would be that his suggestion was overruled by others who felt that there was not enough evidence to convict. perhaps if they had actually collected evidence (say, photos of zimmerman with his broken nose and smashed in skull, lol) i could believe it. or if others had not "corrected" accounts of the situation that did not fit with zimmerman's narrative.

basically, it's a matter of "we know his story is bullshit, but he knows how to lie well enough and has covered his tracks". it would make sense, zimmerman having studied criminal justice and being a cop wannabe.

i mean, zimmerman's account is still evolving, it has changed several times. this might still earn a guilty verdict in court, time will tell.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> touche.
> 
> my rebuttal would be that his suggestion was overruled by others who felt that there was not enough evidence to convict. perhaps if they had actually collected evidence (say, photos of zimmerman with his broken nose and smashed in skull, lol) i could believe it. or if others had not "corrected" accounts of the situation that did not fit with zimmerman's narrative.
> 
> ...


The Police have stated they are not releasing their evidence, they may very well have pictures and what not.

The Grand Jury will decide if it goes to court, there won't necessarily be a trial.

I don't see how studying criminal justice makes you want to be a cop. Lawyers, judges, paralegals all study that stuff too. Maybe he just wanted to know the laws? 

When does Zimmerman say he pulled the gun out?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you seem like a true libertarian if i had to guess, one who rejects even ron paul as not libertarian enough.


Ron Paul is as Libertarian as Ted Kennedy was Republican.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 28, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> They're still trying to vilify the kid and sanctify Zimmerman.


Martin could've been the black reincarnation of Hitler. How could Zimmerman know that after following him like hunter's prey? Especially when it was dark and raining. Even if he were, would it matter if he just got lucky? What if he was innocent and just walking home? OMFG! He was.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 28, 2012)

People keep forgetting this kid dude was 6' 3", 150-160lbs., which might seem like a scrawny punk to some people that have never been in a fight before. He had gold teeth and tattoos, called himself No limit nigga on twitter, and punched bus drivers. The pics they keep showing of him are old as hell, and so are zimmerman's.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/trayvon_was_your_son_too_S8f8e7fjAVQJ4tWLOksPIP


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 28, 2012)

he's met his limit now. the gold teeth, the gangster attitude, the Mr. Tough-Guy Attitude. that killed him, more than any bullet. the bus driver knows.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 28, 2012)

Also, like I mentioned earlier too, Trayvon's parents are trademarking his name and slogans with his name. Those of you that think it's to stop others from profiting off him is crazy. You didn't see Caylee Anthony's family trademarking her name.
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/trayvon-martin-family-looks-trademark-am-trayvon-justice-142131528.html


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 28, 2012)

Have a son, then have him shot.. After that, come back and join us.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 28, 2012)

That would have nothing to do with this case.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 28, 2012)

SANFORD -- Despite public claims that there wasn't enough probable cause to make a criminal case in the Trayvon Martin killing, early in the investigation the Sanford Police Department requested an arrest warrant from the Seminole County State Attorney's office, the special prosecutor in the case told The Miami Herald on Tuesday.
A Sanford Police incident report shows the case was categorized as "homicide/negligent manslaughter."
The state attorney's office held off pending further review, The Miami Herald has learned.
The Miami Gardens high school junior was killed Feb. 26 by George Zimmerman, a neighborhood watch volunteer. The 28-year-old insurance underwriter and college student was never charged, triggering a nationwide crusade on the dead teen's behalf.
Asked to confirm that the police recommended a manslaughter charge, special prosecutor Angela Corey said: "I don't know about that, but as far as the process I can tell you that the police went to the state attorney with a capias request, meaning: 'We're through with our investigation and here it is for you.' The state attorney im
paneled a grand jury, but before anything else could be done, the governor stepped in and asked us to pick it up in mid-stream."
A capias is a request for charges to be filed.
The Seminole County State Attorney's Office declined to comment on whether its prosecutors ever recommended against filing charges.
"If you go with what was reported in the press the first night, there would have been an arrest right away, but obviously something gave investigators pause," said a source in the Seminole State Attorney's office who did not want to speak publicly, because the case is now assigned to a different prosecutor. "We get capias warrants all the time. That doesn't mean we file charges right away. We investigate to see if it's appropriate. That's the responsible thing to do.''
The Seminole County State Attorney's Office was consulted the night of Trayvon's killing, but no prosecutor ever visited the scene. As the controversy intensified, Gov. Rick Scott replaced Seminole State Attorney Norm Wolfinger with Corey, the state attorney for Duval, Nassau and Clay counties, based in Jacksonville.
"The case now has a new state attorney, and they didn't file charges the first day they got it, either," the Seminole prosecutor who asked to remain anonymous said.
The development is in stark contrast to the statements repeatedly made by Bill Lee, the Sanford police chief who has since stepped aside and was lambasted for his handling of the case. Lee publicly insisted that there was no probable cause to arrest Zimmerman, leading many critics to say he came across more like a defense attorney for the security buff.
"Zimmerman provided a statement claiming he acted in self-defense which at the time was supported by physical evidence and testimony," Lee wrote in a memo posted on the city's website. "By Florida Statute, law enforcement was PROHIBITED from making an arrest based of the facts and circumstances they had at the time."
He cited the statute number for Florida's "Stand Your Ground" law, which provides immunity to people who kill someone in self-defense.
Lee's was criticized for his explanations, because many people thought he was bending over backward to protect the shooter based on the results of a shoddy investigation.
A spokeswoman for the city said the police department would make no further comments on the ongoing investigation.
The FBI and Florida Department of Law Enforcement took over the case. An FDLE investigator and the new prosecutor were spotted in Zimmerman's neighborhood Tuesday interviewing witnesses.
Many of the facts of what happened at the Retreat at Twin Lakes that night remain murky.
What's clear is that Trayvon was staying at his father's girlfriend's house in a gated community in Sanford while serving out a 10-day suspension for getting caught with an empty baggie with marijuana residue at Dr. Michael M. Krop Senior High School.
A school police investigator said that after a graffiti incident, he went through Martin's backpack, looking for a marker, the Herald reported. Instead, the officer said, he found 12 pieces of jewelry, including wedding bands and diamond earrings. He said he also found a watch and a screwdriver, which he described as a "burglary tool."
He went for a walk shortly before the start of the NBA All Stars game to buy Skittles and iced tea. Zimmerman, who had a history of reporting "suspicious characters," spotted Trayvon when he was on his way back from 7-Eleven and called police saying he saw someone who looked high, walked too slowly in the rain and appeared to be looking at people's houses.
The neighborhood watch volunteer, who was licensed to carry a 9 mm semiautomatic handgun in a holster, was recorded on the police line muttering profanities and a possible racial slur. He tailed Trayvon until the boy took off running.
Trayvon's attorneys say the dead teen's cell phone records show he was on the phone with his girlfriend, who told lawyers that Trayvon was alarmed that someone was following him. She heard him ask Zimmerman why he was pursuing him, then heard a scuffle before the line went dead.
Zimmerman told police that Trayvon approached him from behind and attacked him. An unnamed police source told the Orlando Sentinel that Zimmerman said Trayvon decked him with one punch and slammed his head on the concrete.
The two tussled on the ground, and Zimmerman took the gun from his waist and shot Trayvon once in the chest.
Zimmerman, Lee told The Herald two weeks ago, was able to articulate that he was in "reasonable fear" of great bodily harm or death. Witness statements and a doctor's report corroborated his injuries, Lee said. A police report said he had a bloody nose and a grass-stained shirt. 

Read more here: http://www.bradenton.com/2012/03/28/3966037/sanford-police-originally-sought.html#storylink=cpy​


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 28, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> SANFORD -- Despite public claims that there wasn't enough probable cause to make a criminal case in the Trayvon Martin killing, early in the investigation the Sanford Police Department requested an arrest warrant from the Seminole County State Attorney's office, the special prosecutor in the case told The Miami Herald on Tuesday.
> A Sanford Police incident report shows the case was categorized as "homicide/negligent manslaughter."
> The state attorney's office held off pending further review, The Miami Herald has learned.
> The Miami Gardens high school junior was killed Feb. 26 by George Zimmerman, a neighborhood watch volunteer. The 28-year-old insurance underwriter and college student was never charged, triggering a nationwide crusade on the dead teen's behalf.
> ...


Interesting...


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2012)

this changes little imo...and i promise you i have been in many more fights then you captain...6 foot 3 150 lbs is a skinny dude..i would snap that kids neck like a bread stick or his arm or anything else i grabbed if i was zimmerman before i shot him...but then again i would not have been following him or carrying a handgun....just because the bus driver did not whip this kids ass does not mean he wasn't capable ..it means he probably did not want to lose his job and hurt the kid....sounds like ol jorge will be charged very soon and that is good news.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Interesting...





> *
> 
> itness statements and a doctor's report corroborated his injuries, Lee said. A police report said he had a bloody nose and a grass-stained shirt.
> 
> ...


According to UB, the doctor, witnesses, cops and Zimmerman are all in on it together...

PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2012)

i don't understand...so what if jorge had a bloody nose?....or grass on is t shirt..that does not mean he can shoot someone dead.... by this thinking then anyone can start a fight get slapped or punched i the face and pull out a handgun and kill the man they strted a fight with..because bloody nose plus grass stain clothes = grounds for murder


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i don't understand...so what if jorge had a bloody nose?....or grass on is t shirt..that does not mean he can shoot someone dead....


you obviously dont know what you are talking about, because in Florida thats enough for self defense to the fullest measure even extreme force.

Stop holding the banner for a punk that probably acting like a punk and got caught by a trigger happy POS.

Kids die everyday in the country, why is this kid being made a martyr?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Are you a complete retard? Oh wait....
> 
> The police report said that Zimmerman had a broken nose and lacerations on his scalp. I guess the cops fabricated that too!!
> 
> ...


 
Golly " smashed Skull" and Zimmerman never even went to the hospital for it. Most folks with a " smashed skull " are in a hospital bed. 

NOW do you wish to dispense with bullshit hyperbole and post an A C C U R A T E account of the mans injuries instead of your bullshit PERSONAL inflation of them to serve your own ends , that's just flat out dishonest on your part.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 28, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Quit sidestepping and flopping around , your whole bullshit stance is based on Zimmerman being a Saint and the Kid being a " Hood" and you frigging well know it you prevaricating little puke.


Nope... My position is that we need to hear all the evidence before lynching Zimmerman.

You dont have to participate in this mud wrestling event yet you just cant get yourself to leave... LOL!


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i don't understand...so what if jorge had a bloody nose?....or grass on is t shirt..that does not mean he can shoot someone dead.... by this thinking then anyone can start a fight get slapped or punched i the face and pull out a handgun and kill the man they strted a fight with..because bloody nose plus grass stain clothes = grounds for murder


Florida is a right to defend State


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2012)

judas of cannabis i don't believe i have ever agreed with any of your posts ...from the time i saw you say that growing without a card should land you in jail i have pretty much just written you off as a moron....i am holding no banner or making anyone a martyr ....the only part i agree with is the trigger happy pos comment...i have no idea if the kid was a punk or not and neither do you...i do know he was doing nothing illegal and walking home from a store with candy/tea that he paid for not stole..he was wearing a hooded sweatshirt ..i own 4 or 5 myself...am i a punk when i wear them? or a thug?... no ..it is just clothes and did the kid take some dumb pictures and say dumb things? yes all kids do ..what if they had twitter and facebook and camera phones when you were a kid?...you think you may have said some things that looking back was dumb and immature?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> How many respectable black people refer to themselves as similar to the above? And how many discuss beating a bus driver for the lulz online? You can try sanctify the guy all you want, I just put forward the theory that Trayvon possibly started the fight/swung the first dig.
> 
> Guess I'm just a racist tho.


 
Guess what , if *I* am " walking in the rain" and some clown comes up and starts with " what are you doing here" (which is none of his damn business in the first place ) and then decides he's gonna try to run his " authority " on me then he's *real* likely to get his ass kicked , and if he runs up on me with a weapon showing he's probably going to get his ass *shot* ( with a *legally carried weapon) and we'll sort it all out later.. 


And shitcan the " respectable black people " crap , because it's yet another meaningless sidestep as regards this issue , just like the goddamned " hoodie" bullshit..............I mean really ENOUGH unless everyone of you utilising as a talking point are gonna run right out and adhere to some bullshit societal " dress code"..................we gonna start judgeing folks guilt ( as a victim YET) based solely on the criteria of DRESS?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 28, 2012)

> *
> 
> we gonna start judgeing folks guilt ( as a victim YET) based solely on the criteria of DRESS?​
> ​
> ...


No, we are going to judge folks guilty if they punch someone in the nose, knocking them down and proceed to beat their head into the pavement.


He didnt get shot because he was wearing a hoodie, he didnt get shot because he had skittles and an AZ iced tea. HE GOT SHOT BECAUSE HE WAS ASSAULTING SOMEONE!!!


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You think a cop needs proof of his observations?
> 
> I am pretty sure the reports were corroborated.
> 
> I bet you that Travan actually had a case of skittles but the cops took most of the goods for themselves... Those bastards...


 
And you of course ( since they were " corroborated" and you're "pretty sure") will be able to bring all this to the table and show us this ...right? 

And you DAMN STRAIGHT an LEO needs " proof of his observations" , if there is none then said " observations" are pretty much USELESS in a court of law.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Can you not see the correlation between his "feats" and perhaps the way he acts in real life? You think a guy that beats on his drivers is gonna be all "please and thank you"?
> 
> Youre an idiot Buck, youre the racist, you feel Black people need your "special protection" and undying support regardless of the facts.
> 
> So you don't think given his background that he could've started the fight? No possibility? If that's the case you're the dumb hack, retard.


 

Uh HUH , perhaps you need to give equal time to the woman beating bitch known as Zimmerman then....... 



What was that you were saying about " background" again? Huh?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Who started the fight doesn't matter. Hell Zimmerman couldv'e started the fight too. Someone died dumbass, like i said before. Why zimmy have to pull the pistol. cant take an ass whoopin?


 
EXACTLY , he played his authoritarian BadassWannaBeCop game on someone and it backfired , and when he was getting his ass whipped he pussed out and shot the kid. 

And it STILL comes back to " no follow and observe standard protocols " ( here all the bullshit about how Z had a right will come again) and there would have been no incident.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Oh I totally agree, and noone gets shot over here...I wonder why?
> 
> Im not saying Martin is responsible, nor do I condone Zimmermans actions, just trying to piece together a realistic version of what happened, excuse me for digging up some background on the men before speculating, it's more research than most of the opinionated people have done.


 
Because so many Irish are too bloody BogStupid to operate a firearm , or too drunk on the crap that passes for Whisky ( we all know where REAL Whiskys come from......look towards Skye first and then to The Highlands)........and YOU aren't digging up anything on either one of them , ALL that info was out there already , you're just reiterating it.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

beardo said:


> i think zimmerman had no business following and shooting him-
> it may have been, in that moment it happened "self defense" and i 0 support self defense, but not when you create the situation- he had no business following him or harassing him or trying to confront or detain or question him, so if in doing so he put himself in a situation where he was assaulted, that assault was a result of his own action- this guy may have felt he needed to defend himself from zimmerman- and if he felt that way his instincts were apparently right


 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 



 t r u t h !!!!!


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Difficult to convict because of the Stand Your Ground law. And we're back to square one.
> 
> A law the public was not asking for. There was no issue with the current law. The NRA lobbied for it and got what they wanted. The lobbyist is even pictured next to the governor when the bill was signed into law. So proud. It was a corporate scheme to sell more guns.


 
And an illustration of just ***exactly WHO*** the NRA serves and just how freaking useless they are to the average firearms owner.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

beardo said:


> I don't know if you have seen the thread, but for future reference this is the official new like feature, when you "like" a post you just post this picture.
> 
> 
> BTW Uncle Buck- thanks for considering my post


 

Hows about NO. If I like what you post I'll say so but I'm not promoting Sieg Paul and his potential Fascist , faux Libertarian Fraud. Not for you or anybody else , and don't even bother argueing with me about it , go check the Paul threads and find out where I'm originally from. 

If you want to follow that particular Pied Piper down the Path of Facism and off the cliff with the rest of the Paulista Lemmings go ahead , but don't evn attempt to tell me that I gotta use a picture of the clown for a " like".


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and anywhere 51% black aint ghetto unless it's latino's. My hood is 100%black only white u find is some coke.


 
In additon this punk has never seen certain other places it seems , be kinda funny to dump his out in say ...White Fence territory , maybe up in Boyle Heights , Echo Park area.....hell over in 18th territory.............I mean those can't be ghettoes by his standard now can they?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Thats not what im saying at all.Im from a small town I've never been to a "ghetto" in my life.What Im saying is if you walk past drug dealers,pimps,witness murders, and whatever else and don't do anything then who's to blame? Is the system failing you? If your not a part of the solution your a part of the problem.


 

So you've " never been in a ghetto" but you'll yap all about it as if you were some sort of designated " expert" and we're supposed to accept your bullshit as Gospel Truth. 

Never even been THROUGH a Ghetto and you gonna yap nonsensically about " The Solution"..............all the rest of y'all think about those words for a moment , think about the sort of folks who were calling for a " solution" once and how all that got outa hand.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> This ,I don't doubt but it would also lead to tons of arrests.Murders would start to fade.Crime rates would drop.People could feel safe again.Change isn't always easy.


 

Thanks for yet further evidence of your bigotry and racism. Keep digging , you're close to oil by now.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

beardo said:


> Ron Paul does not look or lie like george w- you are correct


 

No he looks different and lies more efficiently.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What I meant was zimmerman was used to black teens walking around the neighborhood.The gated community was not a "ghetto" but it was 51% black.


 

Then if he was " used to black teens walking around" why take such offense to a " black teen walking around" that ya follow him , confront him and ultimately shoot him. 


Now just answer the question directly for once. Don't sidestep or crawfish...answer it.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

beardo said:


> You sir are either ignorant or stupid, If your ignorant I suggest you educate yourself, If you refuse to educate yourself then you are stupid


 
And you Sir , have consumed the Paulista KoolAid. Your man is a career hogtrough feeding piece of shit just like every other damn political shill inside the Beltway. 

He's right in line with the rest of the Standard Issue Bullshit Artist Texas Politicos , now take the friggin Paul Proselytisation elsewhere or else you and I can have it right here and now. By the way I'm originally from Victoria Texas , right smack in the 14th Congressional District of Texas.........in other word PAUL'S HOME BAILWICK...........and you can't bullshit me about the Faux Libertarian , Rothbard and Spooner plagiarising , potentially Fascist sonofaBitch.........he's a bought a paid for PUKE, 

At least Prurient Perry makes no secret of the fact he's trying to be an oilier Huey Long , freaking Paul is trying to be " everymans George Wallace"..........


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 28, 2012)

1 Million Dollars for the Capture of George Zimmerman! - Black Panthers


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Ok under this logic then if you've never shoot an unarmed person than please shut up.


 

Ya already tried telling folks to " shut up" , didn't work remember? We aren't your wife or dog sonny.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Then its the crown attorney who's racist? I thought it was the SPD? or wait zimmerman was the race profiling racist.stalking "fucking coons" as buck referenced at least a dozen times......Im confused.


 

We don't have " crown attorneys" , we don't have to bow to a " Crown" , and YES now you FINALLY get part of the picture YES SPD is a bucha racist assholes.............that's what part of this is all about...........only took what TWO HUNDRED FREAKING pages for you to FINALLY get it............congratulations.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 28, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Ya already tried telling folks to " shut up" , didn't work remember? We aren't your wife or dog sonny.



Too bad your mouth works so much and your ears never do...


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> See I do know something about shooting an unarmed person.. You avoid it !!!!! or at the most hit a leg to stop forward progress ...You don't always have to kill to stop... Zimmerman nor you are ready to own a gun let alone CCW


 
I agree on Him-n-Zim , the rest you're dead wrong on.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Well, when someone is on top of you smashing your skull in... Winging him is probably not the top idea on your list.
> 
> Zimmerman didnt empty a clip into the guy.


 
And that evidence of a " smashed skull" is where?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Life experience man come on now this is your idiotic logic.I can't own anything else than a long rifle, Im in Canada.Maybe you'd be happy if gun law were like canada's? Doubt it most people on this forum seem pretty passionate about the right to own a gun.


 

All the above yet you'll expect us to take your O P I N I O N on firearms and whatever facet of them you're yapping about as Gospel Truth............... 


Only a few more shovelfuls left.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 28, 2012)

Amok what's your point?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

I have to have a gun. Motherfuckas are crazy out there. I have been robbed and shot at. and i have Robbed and shot at people. i think people should be able to protect themselves against crazy Mf's like me. Or the Government even.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 28, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And that evidence of a " smashed skull" is where?


The smashed skull was avoided by putting a bullet in Travan....

But the lacerations to the back of zimmerman's head have been reported by the police and confirmed by doctors and eye-witnesses.

It is hard to kill someone after they have smashed your skull... Get it?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Your lawyer sucked.


 

NO actually his attorney was probably actually pretty good , it's jersey and he didn't end up in the joint.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Nope... My position is that we need to hear all the evidence before lynching Zimmerman.
> 
> You dont have to participate in this mud wrestling event yet you just cant get yourself to leave... LOL!


 
I can do anything I care to , including participate in this if I choose to do so , whatsamatta not having control over anothers actions rankle you? 

And quit sidestepping , you're already backpeddling now since your entire stance has been to K night Zimmerman and attempt to portray the kid in the worst light possible........


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> No, we are going to judge folks guilty if they punch someone in the nose, knocking them down and proceed to beat their head into the pavement.
> 
> 
> He didnt get shot because he was wearing a hoodie, he didnt get shot because he had skittles and an AZ iced tea. HE GOT SHOT BECAUSE HE WAS ASSAULTING SOMEONE!!!


 

And the evidence of a " broken head" is where again? Along with the simple an inescapable FACT of " no follow NO fight"........now try again CLOWN.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Too bad your mouth works so much and your ears never do...


 
Too bad that you yap like a toothless ,incontinent Chihuahua behind a fence isn't it?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Amok what's your point?


 

What's yours? If you haven't figured out my "point"........well that says enough to *me* that I don't figure I *have* to explain to you.


----------



## mcrandle (Mar 28, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> What's yours? If you haven't figured out my "point"........well that says enough to *me* that I don't figure I *have* to explain to you.


LOL, I read about three pages of your posts before I wanted to pull a Zimmerman on you. Get over it kid, you got nothing but disdain for ol whitey and you look pathetic doing it.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> this changes little imo...and i promise you i have been in many more fights then you captain...6 foot 3 150 lbs is a skinny dude..i would snap that kids neck like a bread stick or his arm or anything else i grabbed if i was zimmerman before i shot him...but then again i would not have been following him or carrying a handgun....just because the bus driver did not whip this kids ass does not mean he wasn't capable ..it means he probably did not want to lose his job and hurt the kid....sounds like ol jorge will be charged very soon and that is good news.


Haha. You don't know me. Good claim, there. Since we're all claiming shit we don't know, I know a few 150 pounders that will slap the mustache off your face. Keep assuming, moron.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2012)

doubt it man...only way if they have been training in mma for a long time ..and this kid clearly has not been training in any mma ....i bet you would feel differently if this kid was an A student..had no facebook or twitter and was 7 inches shorter...right????...none of that matters...zimmerman initiated this whole thing..if zimm was scared he should have stayed in his car or drove away...not get out armed and go looking for this kid...not to mention the kid ran initially from zimmerman ...martin was scared ...zimm is to blame for this ...zimm started this and ended this and now zimm is to be believed on what went down?..i say f that..


----------



## beardo (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I never shot an unarmed man, they were all armed. I hope most of the other Vets around here were the same way, I hope.


This ^^^ wasn't intended as a dig on you or disrespect to your service-
I just think of the victims of Dresden or Hiroshima or all the D.U. were left in Iraq and Afghanistan
The post was more an attempt to stir it up and troll the OP that was quoted, but these are some of the events that inspired me


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah really.... At 155 I'm shredded and can throw a mean beating... Standing at 6 foot... That argument just doesn't hold weight. Zimmerman went and looked for the altercation, It's over. He'll get the death sentence! He fucked up when he stalked Trayvon and realllyy fucked up his life when he stepped out of his vehicle.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 28, 2012)

Ahh, another "mma" fighter. Lol. You know how many people here and around the net claim to be an mma fighter? You a local amateur, or a professional? Too many people get into mma and think they're tough guys but can't fight for shit, sorry but that shit doesn't carry any weight in my book. If you were a real badass mma fighter, you wouldn't name drop it like you did and brush off someone's fighting skill because they weigh 150 lbs., I call bullshit.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> The smashed skull was avoided by putting a bullet in Travan....
> 
> But the lacerations to the back of zimmerman's head have been reported by the police and confirmed by doctors and eye-witnesses.
> 
> It is hard to kill someone after they have smashed your skull... Get it?


 

Really? And those medical reports and police reports are where? Golly gee when did Zimmerman get out of the hospital for that fractured skull?


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 28, 2012)

Shoot the ones with me Amok. For 5k, pay for me to fly out.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 28, 2012)

But your honor! Through my scope at 200 yards I clearly saw the victim charge at me with something in his hand, I had no choice!


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it's happened on more than one occasion. this is actually a normal happening. Only difference this time is somebody died.


I detailed 2 instances it happened to me and it just gets ignored. People talk too much about ideas but when you present them with personal experiences and fact, they skip over it. No racism doesnt exist in America, why do you keep bringing it up. But guess what race those people are?


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

Wannabe cop meets wannabe thug on a dark and rainy night: sad outcome is predictable.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> doubt it man...only way if they have been training in mma for a long time ..and this kid clearly has not been training in any mma ....i bet you would feel differently if this kid was an A student..had no facebook or twitter and was 7 inches shorter...right????...none of that matters...zimmerman initiated this whole thing..if zimm was scared he should have stayed in his car or drove away...not get out armed and go looking for this kid...not to mention the kid ran initially from zimmerman ...martin was scared ...zimm is to blame for this ...zimm started this and ended this and now zimm is to be believed on what went down?..i say f that..


 

UUhhhhhh , you do know that MMA is *not* the only " training " around don't you? And you do know that it's a *sport form*? And don't get me wrong , the techniques are effective , but it's sport oriented. And in point of fact GJJ is not Jiu Jitsu , Gastao Gracie originally brought Maeda over from the Kodokan for *Judo* demonstrations , what Carlos Gracie and then subsequently Helio Gracie learned was *Judo* , though it was the Kodokan syllabus from the early part of the century , which means the combat techniques and things like Dojime were still in the system. 


And it doesn't take all that " long time " you're refering to , not in Judo and not in any of the true combat Jiu Jitsu systems or the modern Judo based brazilian ones. 

And if you're instructing , you teach that "lock" for the ring , in the *original* systems that lock is a mere prelude to the *break* , the modern world of course dictates a case by case application of force and control through application of pain , example: Wally Jay's ' Small Circle' theories and the stuff that came down from Okazaki through Sig Kufferath within Danzan-Ryu.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Wannabe cop meets wannabe thug on a dark and rainy night: sad outcome is predictable.


 

And in the end the above could easily end up being the basic truth. You're right is sad isn't it.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Shoot the ones with me Amok. For 5k, pay for me to fly out.


 
Hell you want to fly out we'll get a good roll or three in , you want to do it for money then match it , unless ya want to start making death threats over something on the 'net. Somehow I don't quite think you go down quite that low.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 28, 2012)

Amok are you a Cesar Gracie student?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Yeah really.... At 155 I'm shredded and can throw a mean beating... Standing at 6 foot... That argument just doesn't hold weight. Zimmerman went and looked for the altercation, It's over. He'll get the death sentence! He fucked up when he stalked Trayvon and realllyy fucked up his life when he stepped out of his vehicle.


 

Egggg zackly.............again No Follow No fight.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

I like candy.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Maybe the ghetto need more people like zimmerman.People who are willing to volunteer their time to help change things in the community.Why should you have to be be scared to go out at night and scared to talk to people in your community?If people had the guts to report criminal activity than maybe something would be done about it.I don't think zimmerman looked at trayvon like a "hood rat".Im sure he is used to seeing black teens in the neighborhood.I seen somewhere that this neighborhood was 51% black.


Dont even pretend its about community when you're in a gated community you've said fuck it normal living has failed and Im keeping you lowlife away from my toys and Ill shoot you if you want to take my PS3. GTFO 

What you consider hood actually have decent people who've found a way to deal with the shitty conditions they're in. They dont resort to blasting innocent people who mind their own business. At least in the hood we know who and where the criminals are and we stay away, we dont have to guess at it.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Dont even pretend its about community when you're in a gated community you've said fuck it normal living has failed and Im keeping you lowlife away from my toys and Ill shoot you if you want to take my PS3. GTFO
> 
> What you consider hood actually have decent people who've found a way to deal with the shitty conditions they're in. They dont resort to blasting innocent people who mind their own business. At least in the hood we know who and where the criminals are and we stay away, we dont have to guess at it.


 

Plus about a million................


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 28, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Plus about a million................


I've walked the area around miracle mile at 1 am. Now that's scary shit.


----------



## mcrandle (Mar 28, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Really? And those medical reports and police reports are where? Golly gee when did Zimmerman get out of the hospital for that fractured skull?


Well, the police report is online and viewable by anyone...... and by law, the medical reports are confidential and probably won't come out until a trial is set.
Now in response to you being half white, are you seen as white by other people all the time, or is it just when you shoot a black person? But in all seriousness folks, of course I won''t hop on a plane and meet up with your gay ass, TOO MUCH MONEY! And don't you think it would be ridiculous for me to commit a crime after talking about it on the internet? No man, I got better things to do.

One more thing, being half-white hasn't stopped any mixed race I know of from still hating White people. Besides, even White democratic liberals hate other White people.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Thats not what im saying at all.Im from a small town I've never been to a "ghetto" in my life.What Im saying is if you walk past drug dealers,pimps,witness murders, and whatever else and don't do anything then who's to blame? Is the system failing you? If your not a part of the solution your a part of the problem.


This is what Ive been saying all along. You all come in here from the isolation of the suburbs and pretend to know what its like to live in the real world. At least live in both places before making a comparison. 

You know how to handle that situation BRING IN THE POLICE!!!!!!

My neighborhood was filled with crackheads, gangs, and prostitutes on every corner. I use to have to walk past them all the time on my way home from work. The cops put mobile police stations every 10 blocks with floodlights in all directions and assigned PARTNERED foot patrols. They targeted the gangs and you know what it worked. The police did their job and its a million times safer now, so safe white yuppies are buying up all the apartments and pricing everyone out, but the POLICE handled it. They handled it better than the kid who was robbed at the pet store around the corner. He found the guy who robbed him and stabbed him. Now who's in jail?


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 28, 2012)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

This thread has gotten even more stupid than 100 pages ago, and not really entertaining either. Bring back, UB and Londonfog, the race baiters!


----------



## mcrandle (Mar 28, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> So whats up then? You always run your mouth, make ridiculous claims, then run away like a bitch?


Where am I running? It's the internet. I'm not the baddest man on the planet by any means, but I am 6' 2" - 270ish lb as of last week. LOL, might have gained a couple pounds since then, I do like eat. But I got dead weights in the driveway, so I ain't weak. I got no reason to run, nor do I have the motivation.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> LOL probably most of us could check off a box or two. Thats why these "Suspicion charts" are really just a way to justify actions against ANYONE for doing ANYTHING. If it were me I would not have cared less about Treyvon, as long as he wasn't hurting anyone or screwing around with their property he is fine with me, its a free country. BUT if my and my neighbors houses had been robbed multiple times you can sure bet I would be extra suspicious of people I don't normally see.



not the same thing but he's already going in with that prejudice, when he wasnt even on duty. That chart goes to show the shitty training he got.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> That would have nothing to do with this case.


death has nothing to do with this case. Come back when you have a conscience and get the point.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 28, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> death has nothing to do with this case. Come back when you have a conscience and get the point.


If I had a son that was shot and killed, It would have NOTHING to do with the Trayvon Martin case. I don't see what's so hard to understand.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> Where am I running? It's the internet. I'm not the baddest man on the planet by any means, but I am 6' 2" - 270ish lb as of last week. LOL, might have gained a couple pounds since then, I do like eat. But I got dead weights in the driveway, so I ain't weak. I got no reason to run, nor do I have the motivation.


 

And now we're all supposed to be REEEEAAALLLLLLL impressed at your " might makes right" bullshit? Hey you ougghta be able to get over on me REEALLYYY easy then since I'm a lot smaller and most likely a coupla decades older? 

" dead weights" , yeah most likely dead and rusty from zero use.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> This thread has gotten even more stupid than 100 pages ago, and not really entertaining either. Bring back, UB and Londonfog, the race baiters!


 
Here ya want some " race baiting"? Then I'll give you some race baiting. 








Nascar SUCKS compared to Formula 1.................


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 28, 2012)

No no no, NASCAR sucks compared to NBA!
There's your bait


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> No no no, NASCAR sucks compared to NBA!
> There's your bait


F1 bitches. cn


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> No no no, NASCAR sucks compared to NBA!
> There's your bait


 NBA sucks compared to the NCAA tourney.................the Womens one.....


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Ahh, another "mma" fighter. Lol. You know how many people here and around the net claim to be an mma fighter? You a local amateur, or a professional? Too many people get into mma and think they're tough guys but can't fight for shit, sorry but that shit doesn't carry any weight in my book. If you were a real badass mma fighter, you wouldn't name drop it like you did and brush off someone's fighting skill because they weigh 150 lbs., I call bullshit.




lol moron...i am no mma fighter and never claimed to be...but the only way a 150 lb dude can take me is if he was an mma fighter ...giving up 60 lbs is a huge disadvantage you dope...i am not saying it is impossible ..but highly unlikely..the baddest dude i know weighs 185 lbs and can beat down a 260 lb dude fairly easily ...but if he fought a trained 260 lb dude he would lose...it is that simple ..just because the kid was six foot three means little...don't matter how tall you are when you are on your back


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

Something that has been bothering me, how frickin HUGE is this gated community? If Zimmerman followed for 15 minutes then the gated community must be MILES wide. I think its strange that Trayvon wasn't able to make it home in that amount of time.


----------



## AWnox (Mar 28, 2012)

Just my 2 cents but I'm tired of this hoody revolution crap. Sorry I don't buy it. I don't condone Zimmerman's behavior and this should have NEVER EVER happen and it is a tragedy BUT c'mon enough already with the sainthood of this kid and the hoodies. People need to wait for all the facts to come out and then make a proper statement or opinion regarding the incident. If it was true that the kid came back to him and punched him and then started to bash his head against the floor then it was in self defense; still of course should have NEVER EVER happen and Zimmerman should not have been carrying a loaded gun paroling his neighborhood.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> ...but the only way a 150 lb dude can take me is if he was an mma fighter





Really? So hey since of course Manny Pacquiao isn't an " mma fighter" and hell doesn't even get close to 150 in ring shape you can of course walk all over him ...right? 


Hey hows about Karen Briggs , she's not a " mma fighter" and hell she only weighs a 110 lbs , you could handle HER , right? 


Hey I bet you could just walk right on through some wornout "old man" like Gene Lebell? Right? I mean after all not only is he a lot less weight than you , he also never " fought mma" and hell he's eighty years old now. PLUS. 

See how those things can backfire. The whole " size" issue is meaningless without an idea of the skills of the parties involved. It's a rabbit trail divergence from the central point. 

Which continues to remain , had Z'man take the correct course of action instead of quite likely playing cop wanna-be " U Will OBEY mY aU thorRITAE" neighborhood seen one too many movies jackass the kid would still be alive and Z/mans life wouldn't be screwed forever , and it IS , whatever the court outcome.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Something that has been bothering me, how frickin HUGE is this gated community? If Zimmerman followed for 15 minutes then the gated community must be MILES wide. I think its strange that Trayvon wasn't able to make it home in that amount of time.


 Equally strange to think of the obsession that would cause an individual to follow some kid for fifteen minutes. Strange that Zimmerman couldn't get a cop there in fifteen minutes.


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 28, 2012)

man ......i had my best ass-whippin' from a 150 lb guy. i went 205 at the time; with some training. size don't mean shit. trayvon was a violent asshole, as per his recent escapades. zimmerman thought he was Marshal Dillon, and found out he ain't so tough. but if, and i say if, trayvon was beating his ass, and banging dude's head on the pavement, he needed to be stopped. as per Florida law. its all ifs to me. i wasn't there. just point the black rage at the Latino community, please.


----------



## AWnox (Mar 28, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Equally strange to think of the obsession that would cause an individual to follow some kid for fifteen minutes. Strange that Zimmerman couldn't get a cop there in fifteen minutes.


If you were captain of your neighborhood watch and saw a suspicious character walking under the rain with a hooded sweater where you can't see his face wouldn't you follow him? I wouldn't want a stranger walking around my hood where my kids play, specially if there's been recent robberies in the area. People this was a tragedy, no one meant to kill anyone and they were both at the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

So did Zimmerman really follow for 15 minutes, or was it more like 2?


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So did Zimmerman really follow for 15 minutes, or was it more like 2?


he can follow me all night long.........i'm an innocent man, not looking for a beef.


----------



## AWnox (Mar 28, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> man ......i had my best ass-whippin' from a 150 lb guy. i went 205 at the time; with some training. size don't mean shit. trayvon was a violent asshole, as per his recent escapades. zimmerman thought he was Marshal Dillon, and found out he ain't so tough. but if, and i say if, trayvon was beating his ass, and banging dude's head on the pavement, he needed to be stopped. as per Florida law. its all ifs to me. i wasn't there. just point the black rage at the Latino community, please.


Could not have said it better myself. What was tray's twitter name before the incident : "No limit ni#@$a" or something like that? Yeah...


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2012)

manny paq? not sure...we would not be boxing we would be fighting and can promise you he can not wrestle anywhere near as good as me...and i am physically stronger..but no broad can take me.not happening man


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2012)

maybe no limit nigga means he is a fan of master p...


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 28, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing, No Limit Records.... I know a broad that would dismantle your fat ass.


----------



## AWnox (Mar 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> maybe no limit nigga means he is a fan of master p...


How do you complain about racism and stereotypes when your own son called himself a nigger? Can someone give me a rational answer please? Did he even know what the word nigger really means? Stop wanting to act and be like thugs and we'll stop the stereotypes hows that?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2012)

no chance...maybe some fat turd like zimmerman but not me man....great chin..physically strong .works out 3 times a week..great right..decent left wrestled for 6 years ...and mean as hell when i fight..i would not fight a woman it would never be fair...i probably would not even fight a 150 lb dude ..not a fair fight..you may know a bad bitch..i know a few too...some can take weak men..but not an average male that likes to fight..no chance


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> no chance...maybe some fat turd like zimmerman but not me man....great chin..physically strong .works out 3 times a week..great right..decent left wrestled for 6 years ...and mean as hell when i fight..i would not fight a woman it would never be fair...i probably would not even fight a 150 lb dude ..not a fair fight..you may know a bad bitch..i know a few too...some can take weak men..but not an average male that likes to fight..no chance


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> manny paq? not sure...we would not be boxing we would be fighting and can promise you he can not wrestle anywhere near as good as me...and i am physically stronger..but no broad can take me.not happening man


 
Dude , you might want to research her prior to running your mouth. It was an illustratory example that wasn't meant to be particularly offensive but now , well like I said do the research on the above. We both know it would never happen but truth is if you stepped on the mat with her you'd be tossed back off in mere seconds with the refs screaming IPPON!! 


And NO woman? If you're ever in LA then sometime go down and just WATCH Cristianne Santos work out and **roll with the men** and THEN tell me that 'cause I just ain't a buying it. 


My point was that all this crap comes down to a point that's MOOT , Never say NEVER right? 


Oh and by the way Gene Lebell was coming up on 70 when he choked Segal out so bad *on the set* that Segal shit his pants in front of the cast and crew , and yes Segal shot off his mouth. Look up Lebell sometime if you want an example of *HARD*. 

At any rate we have no assessment of the skill of either party , and it really comes down to who actually started it , for me wellll I can easily see some clown who went to all the trouble to follow somebody at such lengths being more than a little confrontational if what he views as a KID won't submit to his " Cartman" imitation , and then getting in over his head and getting his ass whipped , panicing and turning into a bitch and shooting the kid 'cause he was crapping his pants in fear over a hassle HE started , same old story , same old song , happens EVERY day all over the country. Just not with folks who are " neighborhood watch " and who are supposed to be responsible enough to know better than this crap. 

And then we have the bullshit " Martin was a criminal" crowd.........and if he WAS? So what? What now criminals deserve to have a Z'Man tpe walk up and shoot 'em??????????................dayyyyuummm there's the solution , we give 'em all " 17 hours of class" and turn 'em loose and we can just save money by letting th various LE depts go , we won't need 'em , we've got The Neighborhood Watch........


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 28, 2012)

AWnox said:


> How do you complain about racism and stereotypes when your own son called himself a nigger? Can someone give me a rational answer please? Did he even know what the word nigger really means? Stop wanting to act and be like thugs and we'll stop the stereotypes hows that?


The word n**g*r seems to be a stain on some and a badge of honour for others, blacks can say that word or call each other it but white people arnt allowed even think about it in the abstract context without the "Thought Police" climbing up your ass. 

I said about a million pages back "What sort of a respectable black person calls themselves a nig**r?" and was told I was being racist and it had no bearing on the boys personality or attitude... glad to see the liberal do-gooder squad seems to have fucked off.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> I was thinking the same thing, No Limit Records.... I know a broad that would dismantle your fat ass.


 
Note that he hasn't looked up the woman I named yet. Just wait until he does. I wonder if he thinks he could whip Ronda Rousey or The Cyborg?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2012)

no interest in looking up anyone...she is a woman ..period... do agree zimm started everything..that will be his downfall in the grand jury..he was told by the 911 operator to not follow him..he did follow..he also was armed.... i am confident he gets charged..not so confident he is convicted..if he chose a jury trial all it takes is one person..and in this thread alone i would guess 70% would convict and 30% would acquit ...


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 28, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Note that he hasn't looked up the woman I named yet. Just wait until he does. I wonder if he thinks he could whip Ronda Rousey or The Cyborg?


There's shitloads of women fighters of various disciplines that would fucking kill the average man in a fight, if he thinks otherwise I dare him to step up. 

The dude you're conversing with is high on himself tho, he's the kind of guy who when a Neighbourwood Watch guy asks him what he's doing he starts a fight with them...


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2012)

ok i will bite lemme ..look up these broads


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> no interest in looking up anyone...she is a woman ..period... do agree zimm started everything..that will be his downfall in the grand jury..he was told by the 911 operator to not follow him..he did follow..he also was armed.... i am confident he gets charged..not so confident he is convicted..if he chose a jury trial all it takes is one person..and in this thread alone i would guess 70% would convict and 30% would acquit ...


It's more like 80% say it was self defence/we don't know enough yet and 20% cry "won't anyone think of the children!" (the liberals).


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

AWnox said:


> If you were captain of your neighborhood watch and saw a suspicious character walking under the rain with a hooded sweater where you can't see his face wouldn't you follow him? I wouldn't want a stranger walking around my hood where my kids play, specially if there's been recent robberies in the area. People this was a tragedy, no one meant to kill anyone and they were both at the wrong place at the wrong time.


 

Is it a requirement that folks dress a specific way in your area? And I ASK AGAIN , what the HELL is " suspicious " about a kid walking home from the store with skittles and pop? No I wouldn't follow a person walking by , I don't judge folks on dress I judge them on behavior. 

" YOUR" 'hood. What YOU own the whole thing? Sorry bud but I don't think so and frankly *ANY* stranger that wants to can walk right the hell through " your hood" on public throughfares in a peaceful manner at any time they wish to dos so. Can you follow them , sure you can , can you ask them questions? Yup and they're free to tell you to f*** off and leave 'em alone , and if you attempt to detain them physically they have recourse to self defense measures.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2012)

i would tell zimmerman to fuck off and mind his own business if he tried that shit with me..... who is he to question anyone? if a fight started he would get a beatdown ...zimm was the aggressor ..


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> ok i will bite lemme ..look up these broads


Dude, Iran has fully trained women ninjas, would you "take them" too?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> manny paq? not sure...we would not be boxing we would be fighting and can promise you he can not wrestle anywhere near as good as me...and i am physically stronger..but no broad can take me.not happening man


 

Oh and I'm sorry but I just really gotta laugh at that " not sure about Paq" , because heres a bit of *reality* for you , you wouldn't last through the first solid combination , and if he double hooked you over the liver you'd be on the mat for ten minutes , if you *really* think otherwise then you're deluded.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 28, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Is it a requirement that folks dress a specific way in your area? And I ASK AGAIN , what the HELL is " suspicious " about a kid walking home from the store with skittles and pop? No I wouldn't follow a person walking by , I don't judge folks on dress I judge them on behavior.
> 
> " YOUR" 'hood. What YOU own the whole thing? Sorry bud but I don't think so and frankly *ANY* stranger that wants to can walk right the hell through " your hood" on public throughfares in a peaceful manner at any time they wish to dos so. Can you follow them , sure you can , can you ask them questions? Yup and they're free to tell you to f*** off and leave 'em alone , and if you attempt to detain them physically they have recourse to self defense measures.


Private Gated Community is private property, he'd a right to question Martin, it was a bad call, but he was legally entitled.


----------



## AWnox (Mar 28, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Is it a requirement that folks dress a specific way in your area? And I ASK AGAIN , what the HELL is " suspicious " about a kid walking home from the store with skittles and pop? No I wouldn't follow a person walking by , I don't judge folks on dress I judge them on behavior.
> 
> " YOUR" 'hood. What YOU own the whole thing? Sorry bud but I don't think so and frankly *ANY* stranger that wants to can walk right the hell through " your hood" on public throughfares in a peaceful manner at any time they wish to dos so. Can you follow them , sure you can , can you ask them questions? Yup and they're free to tell you to f*** off and leave 'em alone , and if you attempt to detain them physically they have recourse to self defense measures.


BULLLSHITTTT!!!!! Don't pretend to be better than all of us bro, your not fooling anyone but yourself. BTW this guy was not a "kid". A "kid" is not 6 feet tall. So get that innocent "kid" imagine out of your head because it's not real.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2012)

legally entitled? how


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> ok i will bite lemme ..look up these broads


 

Please do , you'll see what I mean. Look up Ronda Rousey and Cristianne " Cyborg" Santos , Karen Darabedyan , Miesha Tate.......and you will see my point............****NEVER**** underestimate your opponent , how many folks would think just to look at him that Roy " Big Country" Nelson was just a " fat old cornpone redneck"? Hvae you ever examined his body mechanics? You can use him for an illustration in technique on a perfect right hand at times , and take a look at his footwork , which as UFC fighters go is pretty damn good. 


NEVER say NEVER.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2012)

roy would kill me..agree there


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

AWnox said:


> BULLLSHITTTT!!!!! Don't pretend to be better than all of us bro, your not fooling anyone but yourself. BTW this guy was not a "kid". A "kid" is not 6 feet tall. So get that innocent "kid" imagine out of your head because it's not real.




Think you're gonna get real far telling me what to do? And yet again another blanket statement. A friend of mines son plays center on his junior high team , he's a 6'1 stringbean , so even though he's a 7th grader " he's not a kid"........nice to know that you suddenly became the arbiter of maturity. 


Now you show me where I said I was better than folks or back the hell off with the hyperbolic bullshit.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> manny paq? not sure...we would not be boxing we would be fighting and can promise you he can not wrestle anywhere near as good as me...and i am physically stronger..but no broad can take me.not happening man



ROFL!!!!!!!!!

People with ego's like yours are the first to hit the ground when it comes to fighting, breh.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Private Gated Community is private property, he'd a right to question Martin, it was a bad call, but he was legally entitled.


 

REALLY? Show me the homeowners clause , legal statute show me ANY evidence of the " legal entitlement "? COnvince me.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Private Gated Community is private property, he'd a right to question Martin, it was a bad call, but he was legally entitled.


He had ZERO authority. It wasn't HIS private property. If Martin were on his private property, that'd be different. Disneyland is private property too. Wtf is all this private property bullshit about? It had nothing to do with what happened


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 28, 2012)

private property how? he was visiting family that have as much right to the grounds as zimmerman...... not one of you have explained why zimmerman exited the car after being told not to..and he took his weapon


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 28, 2012)

Those girls are professionals... I know personally girls outside of competition that are tough


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> There's shitloads of women fighters of various disciplines that would fucking kill the average man in a fight, if he thinks otherwise I dare him to step up.
> 
> The dude you're conversing with is high on himself tho, he's the kind of guy who when a Neighbourwood Watch guy asks him what he's doing he starts a fight with them...


 
Naaahhh I don't think so , He strikes me as the sort of guy who would just look at the guy and say " none of your business" and frankly I'm right there with him. 

And if you decide you're going to detain me? The we'll have a problem , and I may be old and decrepit and small but I **like** to scrap , I *enjoy* it , so yeah I've had a tumble or two with clowns like Z'man , and I feeely admit to being perverse enough to completely enjoy that " oh SHIT!!" look in their eyes when they realise that they'e in over their heads. But I'm not a 17 year old kid , I'm always looking for the weapon to come out and I'm quite willing to exact a penalty for an attempt to use one. 

Oh and folks , I'm going to point out something here. Y'all who say z'man didn't either have the gun OUT or come BACK with it out need to look up the Tueller drill. If you're in a scrap already and your sidearm is still in the rig chances of getting it out and deployed are slim. The Tueller drill is run with a blade and meant to teach folks just how dangerous the shortblade can be , but you'll get my point.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Those girls are professionals... I know personally girls outside of competition that are tough


 
I wouldn't doubt it , so do I. But he can get some idea.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> private property how? he was visiting family that have as much right to the grounds as zimmerman...... not one of you have explained why zimmerman exited the car after being told not to..and he took his weapon


He has permission to CC, he has to carry his gun if it's in his possession I believe. He also wasn't TOLD not to follow, the police said "We don't need you to do that". 

Is there no property rights in the US? You think if youre acting "suspicious" in Disneyland that a security guard isn't gonna question you? A private gated community is PRIVATE PROPERTY, the road belongs to the residents, the path (aka "sidewalk"), the houses, etc. ANY resident has the right to question a non resident. 

You's make out like Zimmerman was stalking a kid, when in reality he was keeping an eye on a stranger on private property. He didn't ultimately need to approach the kid and he definately didn't need to shoot him, but he was WELL within his rights to watch, approach and question him.


----------



## AWnox (Mar 28, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Think you're gonna get real far telling me what to do? And yet again another blanket statement. A friend of mines son plays center on his junior high team , he's a 6'1 stringbean , so even though he's a 7th grader " he's not a kid"........nice to know that you suddenly became the arbiter of maturity.
> 
> 
> Now you show me where I said I was better than folks or back the hell off with the hyperbolic bullshit.


What does maturity have to do with anything? Being 6 feet tall doesn't make you mature, hell I know of 40 year old guys who are still immature as if they were 15 still. What I'm talking about is size, when your 6 feet tall you don't go shopping in the "kids" section anymore do you??

You said that you don't judge people by their appearance?? So when you see a bum walking down the road with no shirt and ripped pants you think "hey maybe that's a doctor who decided to walk to his house today and had a little accident with his pants"...really??? Is that how you think or are you just so damn genuinely naive ?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

Hhmmmm lets troll for Canadians........GSP SUCKS.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

AWnox said:


> What does maturity have to do with anything? Being 6 feet tall doesn't make you mature, hell I know of 40 year old guys who are still immature as if they were 15 still. What I'm talking about is size, when your 6 feet tall you don't go shopping in the "kids" section anymore do you??
> 
> You said that you don't judge people by their appearance?? So when you see a bum walking down the road with no shirt and ripped pants you think "hey maybe that's a doctor who decided to walk to his house today and had a little accident with his pants"...really??? Is that how you think or are you just so damn genuinely naive ?


 

So you admit then that HEIGHT has nothing to do with MATURITY , which IS the criteria of whether one is a " kid" or not? Right? And based on such criteria you then have know way of stating that Martin was NOT a " kid". 

Thank you for playing. Next.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

AWnox said:


> You said that you don't judge people by their appearance?? So when you see a bum walking down the road with no shirt and ripped pants you think "hey maybe that's a doctor who decided to walk to his house today and had a little accident with his pants"...really??? Is that how you think or are you just so damn genuinely naive ?


 

And I'd just go right on by that bum , if he's not on my property and he;s just walking on through it's none of my damn business, And I'll ask you once more to stop with your borderline ad hominem and insinuations , after that the gloves come off. 


A. There are NO " bums" in my " neighborhood" , it's a half hour or better *just* to the pavement. 


B. Do you *really* think I have any naivete as regards out cities? Really?............well you're fulla shit on that one. A mere cursory read of the previous part pf the thread would have kept you from making a fool of yourself on that one.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> he can follow me all night long.........i'm an innocent man, not looking for a beef.


You sound like a man used to oppression...until it hits home.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He has permission to CC, he has to carry his gun if it's in his possession I believe. He also wasn't TOLD not to follow, the police said "We don't need you to do that".
> 
> Is there no property rights in the US? You think if youre acting "suspicious" in Disneyland that a security guard isn't gonna question you? A private gated community is PRIVATE PROPERTY, the road belongs to the residents, the path (aka "sidewalk"), the houses, etc. ANY resident has the right to question a non resident.
> 
> You's make out like Zimmerman was stalking a kid, when in reality he was keeping an eye on a stranger on private property. He didn't ultimately need to approach the kid and he definately didn't need to shoot him, but he was WELL within his rights to watch, approach and question him.




AGAIN *SHOW* US THE FREAKING STATUTE GIVING HIM THAT RIGHT. 


And you do understand that in a gated community there are COMMON AREAS and that Martin was shot in a COMMON AREA. Are all you BogIrish still as bloody dense as you are? You do understand that Martin was visiting relatives therefore giving him a LEGAL RIGHT to be on the property? 


Egads , and I thought that the Welsh were dense.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He has permission to CC, he has to carry his gun if it's in his possession I believe. He also wasn't TOLD not to follow, the police said "We don't need you to do that".
> 
> Is there no property rights in the US? You think if youre acting "suspicious" in Disneyland that a security guard isn't gonna question you? A private gated community is PRIVATE PROPERTY, the road belongs to the residents, the path (aka "sidewalk"), the houses, etc. ANY resident has the right to question a non resident.
> 
> You's make out like Zimmerman was stalking a kid, when in reality he was keeping an eye on a stranger on private property. He didn't ultimately need to approach the kid and he definately didn't need to shoot him, but he was WELL within his rights to watch, approach and question him.


You have zero rights to anything in a gated community besides your own property. You can't even get someone towed off your assigned parking slot. Only a duly appointed officer of the HOA, manager, grounds manager can order a tow. As a tenant and off duty watch, he had no authority.


----------



## AWnox (Mar 28, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> So you admit then that HEIGHT has nothing to do with MATURITY , which IS the criteria of whether one is a " kid" or not? Right? And based on such criteria you then have know way of stating that Martin was NOT a " kid".
> 
> Thank you for playing. Next.





RoninAmok said:


> And I'd just go right on by that bum , if he's not on my property and he;s just walking on through it's none of my damn business, And I'll ask you once more to stop with your borderline ad hominem and insinuations , after that the gloves come off.
> 
> 
> A. There are NO " bums" in my " neighborhood" , it's a half hour or better *just* to the pavement.
> ...


I'm never embarrassed my friend, I think before I talk and with you it's senseless to argue, you are a bigot in every sense of the word. Good bye.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

AWnox said:


> BULLLSHITTTT!!!!! Don't pretend to be better than all of us bro, your not fooling anyone but yourself. BTW this guy was not a "kid". A "kid" is not 6 feet tall. So get that innocent "kid" imagine out of your head because it's not real.


150lb 17 year old, a kid, any way you slice it. 150lbs again 150lbs outweighed by at least 50lbs. Zims got a bitch chin but he should have been able to pin him. My brother falls on me its over. And were both 30lbs heavier than those 2.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 28, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> AGAIN *SHOW* US THE FREAKING STATUTE GIVING HIM THAT RIGHT.
> 
> 
> And you do understand that in a gated community there are COMMON AREAS and that Martin was shot in a COMMON AREA. Are all you BogIrish still as bloody dense as you are? You do understand that Martin was visiting relatives therefore giving him a LEGAL RIGHT to be on the property?
> ...


Our education system works, you "dumb Yanks" could probably learn something from us, so perhaps hold your tongue on the "dense" comment? 

Anyways Iv waked and baked so I don't really care anymore, plus the Martin apologists have already made up their minds regardless of the emerging facts so its like flogging a dead Horse, peace folks.


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 28, 2012)

It looks like some riu fights are about to break out. Anyone wanna make some wagers?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Bring back, UB and Londonfog, the race baiters!


pot. kettle. dumbass.



desert dude said:


> When you have the president lamenting the son he never had and Al Sharpton agitating you can be sure that somebody is going down.





desert dude said:


> Let's face it, all the liberal, thought-crime groupies here are confused about who to sympathize with. One one side you have a latino (Jorge) and on the other is a young black kid (Trayvon). It's so confusing, who is the hater here? What we need is a white guy with blue eyes named Chad doing the shooting, then the case would be slam dunk.


lol, wut?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Something that has been bothering me, how frickin HUGE is this gated community? If Zimmerman followed for 15 minutes then the gated community must be MILES wide. I think its strange that Trayvon wasn't able to make it home in that amount of time.


the gated community i stayed in while in palm springs over christmas time could have taken me 20 or more minutes to walk across.


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 28, 2012)

Also, I don't know about you, but I walk a mile in 10-12 minutes, so 15 minutes walking, assuming he's nearly running, is at most 2 miles.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> Also, I don't know about you, but I walk a mile in 10-12 minutes, so 15 minutes walking, assuming he's nearly running, is at most 2 miles.


Trayvon stopped at the club house to get out of the rain while Zimmerman was pursuing him. Jesus the speculations and assumptions are starting to get a little wild.


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 28, 2012)

I was just saying that a 2 mile diameter gated community isn't far fetched at all.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 28, 2012)

All I have to say is this will make one boring movie.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> private property how? he was visiting family that have as much right to the grounds as zimmerman...... not one of you have explained why zimmerman exited the car after being told not to..and he took his weapon


He was never told not to follow. The dispatcher said "We don't need you to do that". If an old lady spilled her groceries all over the pavement and you went to help and she said, "oh, that's alright, you don't need to do that". Would you interpret that to mean "STOP"?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Dont even pretend its about community when you're in a gated community you've said fuck it normal living has failed and Im keeping you lowlife away from my toys and Ill shoot you if you want to take my PS3. GTFO
> 
> What you consider hood actually have decent people who've found a way to deal with the shitty conditions they're in. They dont resort to blasting innocent people who mind their own business. At least in the hood we know who and where the criminals are and we stay away, we dont have to guess at it.


Ya you're right noone innocent has ever been "blasted" in the hood.More stupidity keep it up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Ya you're right noone innocent has ever been "blasted" in the hood.More stupidity keep it up.


you keep talking about the hood as if you weren't some pasty white 12 year old canadian from the suburbs.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you keep talking about the hood as if you weren't some pasty white 12 year old canadian from the suburbs.


and you keep pretending your not? whats your point buck? Are you a politician? then gtfo of the politics thread.Thats your idiotic mentality.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> and you keep pretending your not? whats your point buck? Are you a politician? then gtfo of the politics thread.Thats your idiotic mentality.


what's my point?

you're 12-13 years old is my point.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you keep talking about the hood as if you weren't some pasty white 12 year old canadian from the suburbs.


I wonder what would happen if I went walking through the "ghetto" with skittles and an iced tea?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what's my point?
> 
> you're 12-13 years old is my point.


Im actually in my 30's.If I was 13 I would probably believe all this stupid non sense your spewing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Im actually in my 30's.If I was 13 I would probably believe all this stupid non sense your spewing.


*you're

most people learn that^ at age 12-13, so i just figured.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *you're
> 
> most people learn that^ at age 12-13, so i just figured.


LOL thats what you got? spelling mistakes and typo's? Im rubber your glue what ever you say bounces off of me and sticks to you.Ya buck lets turn this into some school yard hissy fit Add something relevant you tard.

And you keep forgetting that capital to open your sentence.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Ya you're right noone innocent has ever been "blasted" in the hood.More stupidity keep it up.


Please the only violence youve seen was on law and order. shut the cbc off and get out of bumblefuck.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I wonder what would happen if I went walking through the "ghetto" with skittles and an iced tea?


You would get laughed at for being such a goober and probably given directions out. Too easy.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Please the only violence youve seen was on law and order. shut the cbc off and get out of bumblefuck.


At least I admit it.Im not going around saying how fucking tough I am.How much shit I've seen.Doesn't mean I don't know right from wrong.Innocent from guilty.Facts from Hearsay.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> You would get laughed at for being such a goober and probably given directions out. Too easy.


Ya I bet thats what would happen LOL.Please tell me you really don't believe this.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 28, 2012)

Civil rights activists are just as guilty of muddying the waters in this case as are the police who have a duty to solve it.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> You would get laughed at for being such a goober and probably given directions out. Too easy.


Maybe Zimmerman was just going to give trayvon directions out of the neighborhood.Then we know what happened next,zimmerman shoots trayvon after being attacked.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Maybe Zimmerman was just going to give trayvon directions out of the neighborhood.Then we know what happened next,zimmerman shots trayvon after being attacked.


Maybe people should stop speculating.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Civil rights activists are just as guilty of muddying the waters in this case as are the police who have a duty to solve it.


you call those civil rights activists? I don't.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Maybe people should stop speculating.


Yes i will stop speculating with corroborated evidence.Sorry my bad.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 28, 2012)

This is all about Obama winning votes in Florida.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 28, 2012)

treyvon and kenyon... rappin up in the clouds. word.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

@cliffy

Ive lived it in this country and others. I dont have to speculate. Ever seen a dead body? Ever have a bomb go off close to your neighborhood and live for a week without electricity or harrassed by police in a riot tank for just sitting on a corner? 

Didnt think so. 

Go back to blasting people on Modern Warfare and GTA3 and shit talking on XBOX Live. Keep speculating what the real world is like.

Its not about being tough its about adapting to reality and not letting it permanently make you jaded, especially if youve never lived it.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> @cliffy
> 
> Ive lived it in this country and others. I dont have to speculate. Ever seen a dead body? Ever have a bomb go off close to your neighborhood and live for a week without electricity or harrassed by police in a riot tank for just sitting on a corner?
> 
> ...


Thats not the real world for most people.No I haven,t seen a dead body.So what? I don't want to .And Id rather not live in a place were my kids would be exposed to that.Talking shit on xbox live?Your the one flapping your gums about how badass you are not me.Real tough guys dont need to brag about it


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> ok... go read hustler and jerk off..., its all u do...


you have got to be the worst troll in the history of trolling.

how can you suck so badly at something so easy?


----------



## beardo (Mar 28, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And you Sir , have consumed the Paulista KoolAid. Your man is a career hogtrough feeding piece of shit just like every other damn political shill inside the Beltway.
> 
> He's right in line with the rest of the Standard Issue Bullshit Artist Texas Politicos , now take the friggin Paul Proselytisation elsewhere or else you and I can have it right here and now. By the way I'm originally from Victoria Texas , right smack in the 14th Congressional District of Texas.........in other word PAUL'S HOME BAILWICK...........and you can't bullshit me about the Faux Libertarian , Rothbard and Spooner plagiarising , potentially Fascist sonofaBitch.........he's a bought a paid for PUKE,
> 
> At least Prurient Perry makes no secret of the fact he's trying to be an oilier Huey Long , freaking Paul is trying to be " everymans George Wallace"..........


I am so shocked it took me a long time to digest this and be able to respond, Did you just cite Paul as potentially fascist? 
Is this in context with current and past leaders and events and in comparison to current and past leaders? I could laugh so hard I would fall over, if you are calling Ron Paul potentially fascist in context, that would be like likening Elvis to being potential devil music during a Slayer concert- I am potentially a lottery winner, I'm hoping I have the right numbers if not Ed Mchman could potentially stop by with a check from publishers clearing house and cheer me up- Ron Paul is to fascism like oil is to water or east is to west-


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> just because they're wearing a hood.


your starting to sound like Geraldo Rivera.So now your saying the hood was to blame? I thought he was racially profiled by zimmerman?You don't even know what your arguing anymore.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> ok... go read hustler and jerk off..., its all u do...


Youporn idiot, its free


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> hey buck. fuck yourself. hes telling me what i supposedly do, so im gonna tell him what he does right back.
> 
> plot points, asshole.


That was for cliffy but I guess I hit a nerve.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> That was for cliffy but I guess I hit a nerve.


just goes to show you how bad that little kid sucks at trolling.


----------



## beardo (Mar 28, 2012)

This case highlights the reason we all need to demand and excersie second amendment rights, had Trayvan had a gun he may have been alive today to tell his story


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, the little troll is all bitter and angry


He doesn't even realise you just trolled him, good show Buck, he was sloppy but nice execution!


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Im on the money and Ive been on the money all thread long. Headshot for cliffy when I said he lived in the suburbs and had never left. Vagina shot for Bonkleesha when I said cliffy was on XBOX Live and Bonkleesha got offended.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, the little troll is all bitter and angry


Would it be against the rules to make a troll awards thread?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Playa Haters Ball anyone? and I wasnt trolling, I read those bitches.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Would it be against the rules to make a troll awards thread?


no, but they usually end up getting shut down.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Im on the money and Ive been on the money all thread long. Headshot for cliffy when I said he lived in the suburbs and had never left. Vagina shot for Bonkleesha when I said cliffy was on XBOX Live and Bonkleesha got offended.


I know its hard to believe that Im white and wasn't born in the lap of luxury.
Just like one could say its hard to believe that a black boy could live in a gated suburb but that sounds a little racist.Does it not?
And just so you know in cities of 12 000 people like where I live we don't have "suburbs".The same way we don't have "ghetto's".


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Never mentioned luxury, just isolation and possibly homogeneity.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, but they usually end up getting shut down.


Should I go for it? I'm contemplating giving you the uteri.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 28, 2012)

wow almost 200 pages in 2 days


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Never mentioned luxury, just isolation and possibly homogeneity.


Well you keep mentioning the suburbs like you need something other than a job to live in one.Its not like its hard to attain a house in the burbs.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 28, 2012)

He only started this thread because there weren't enough Paulistas around to troll. Ain't that right Buck? You guys love him, admit it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Should I go for it? I'm contemplating giving you the uteri.


you do what you see fit.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Well you keep mentioning the suburbs like you need something other than a job to live in one.Its not like its hard to attain a house in the burbs.


Cliffey you live in a trailer park in Canada..oh but thats right a trailer park is considered the suburbs in Canada


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Cliffey you leave in a trailer park in Canada..Keep it real...


Not so much.Like NoDrama Im making that dirty oil money.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Not so much.Like NoDrama Im making that dirty oil money.


actually it was his father that made money in oil ....and you collecting recyclable oil cans in Canada is not really considered dirty oil money


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> actually it was his father that made money in oil ....and with you collecting recyclable oil cans in Canada is not really considered dirty oil money


LOL how do you think your driving your car? Because of America's oil? your clueless friend.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

Interesting. The so-called 13 year old eyewitness apparently was coached by the police on what to say he saw. The mother of the eyewitness came forward and said her son did not see the color of the shirt of the person lying on the ground. It was too dark. Plus, the lead investigator told the mother that it was NOT self-defense and there was racial stereotyping going on in the police investigation.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Interesting. The so-called 13 year old eyewitness apparently was coached by the police on what to say he saw. The mother of the eyewitness came forward and said her son did not see the color of the shirt of the person lying on the ground. It was too dark. Plus, the lead investigator told the mother that it was NOT self-defense and there was racial stereotyping going on in the police investigation.


I'm glad we have outside agencies looking into this.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I'm glad we have outside agencies looking into this.


Ha! Now they're airing police surveillance video of Zimmerman being taken into the police department and it shows no blood, grass stains, bandages or anything else Zimmerman is claiming.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Interesting. The so-called 13 year old eyewitness apparently was coached by the police on what to say he saw. The mother of the eyewitness came forward and said her son did not see the color of the shirt of the person lying on the ground. It was too dark. Plus, the lead investigator told the mother that it was NOT self-defense and there was racial stereotyping going on in the police investigation.


How can that be true? That means the SPD was out to get Zimmerman and we all know (Unclebuck and Londonfog told us) that the SPD is racist and out to clear Zimmer and smear Trayvon's good name.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Ha! Now they're airing police surveillance video of Zimmerman being taken into the police department and it shows no blood, grass stains, bandages or anything else Zimmerman is claiming.


that can't be true because we all know that the police never lie, desert douche said so!

clearly, someone snuck in there and photoshopped the surveillance frame by frame. obama sent the same people n there that forged his BC. fact.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

Trayvon is a success!!!!

http://news.yahoo.com/trayvon-inc-fla-teens-case-turns-brand-193105131.html


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> How can that be true? That means the SPD was out to get Zimmerman and we all know (Unclebuck and Londonfog told us) that the SPD is racist and out to clear Zimmer and smear Trayvon's good name.


What the hell are you talking about? The police claimed that this 13 yr. old identified the man on the ground as wearing a red shirt. Zimmerman was wearing a red jacket. The young man said he couldn't tell what color anything was because it was dark.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> How can that be true? That means the SPD was out to get Zimmerman and we all know (Unclebuck and Londonfog told us) that the SPD is racist and out to clear Zimmer and smear Trayvon's good name.


and don't forget I also told you that Ron Paul will never get the GOP nod. I'm batting 100


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that can't be true because we all know that the police never lie, desert douche said so!
> 
> clearly, someone snuck in there and photoshopped the surveillance frame by frame. obama sent the same people n there that forged his BC. fact.


Remember Desert Dick also thinks Ron Paul had a chance of becoming POTUS....That should let you know how much he don't know


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lets all join hands in the I told you so dance (to the tune of greensleeves). Guilty Guilty I told you so.

So how do all the racists feel being outed?


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and don't forget I also told you that Ron Paul will never get the GOP nod. I'm batting 100


You're an oracle, Londonfog, a true psychic.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

How appropriate NY KNICKS destroying ORLANDO MAGIC? 86-49.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


>


now you're thinking with magnets!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You're an oracle, Londonfog, a true psychic.


not really, he's just not as blind as a desertdude.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> How appropriate NY KNICKS destroying ORLANDO MAGIC? 86-49.


damn and without Stoudemire...


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 28, 2012)

i was just at the knicks game. saw jay-z.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Spikes bitchass was a noshow. wonder why?


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 28, 2012)

aryan brotherhoodwas looking for him at the venue.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wait where did all the roaches go now that the lights are on?


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Interesting. The so-called 13 year old eyewitness apparently was coached by the police on what to say he saw. The mother of the eyewitness came forward and said her son did not see the color of the shirt of the person lying on the ground. It was too dark. Plus, the lead investigator told the mother that it was NOT self-defense and there was racial stereotyping going on in the police investigation.


So, let me see if I am following here. The 13 year old originally gave a statement to police that he saw a guy in a red shirt on the ground screaming, and a few seconds later the fatal gun shot rang out. Now the mother says it was too dark for her son to see the color of the shirt. And the mother says the lead investigator was trying to get her son to change his statement because it did not support charging Zimmerman. Is that about right?


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 28, 2012)

zimmerman was attacked. simple. dont need 217 pages for a victim fighting back.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> ... and a few seconds later the fatal gun shot rang out.


lol, keep lying to help your case.

the zimmerman tactic.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, keep lying to help your case.
> 
> the zimmerman tactic.


"In addition, an eyewitness, 13-year-old Austin Brown, told police he saw a man fitting Zimmerman's description lying on the grass moaning and crying for help just seconds before he heard the gunshot that killed Martin."

http://abcnews.go.com/US/trayvon-martin-shooter-teenager-gun/story?id=16000239


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sanford has an excellent Fire Department. They completely healed Zimmerman's smashed skull and broken nose. Shit they even washed his clothes and dried them before he got to the station. That shit cray!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> "In addition, an eyewitness, 13-year-old Austin Brown, told police he saw a man fitting Zimmerman's description lying on the grass moaning and crying for help just seconds before he heard the gunshot that killed Martin."
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/trayvon-martin-shooter-teenager-gun/story?id=16000239


how about a link to his actual statement?

lulz.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

Ridiculous political hijackings. 

We all are usually willing to admit that politics are always accompanied by lies and distortions. So, why in the world are people taking political outlets words for it and arguing their side of the aisle?

/annoyed


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

zimmerman's story is changing....yet again.

how many times has he changed his story now?

lulz.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/trayvon-martin-shooter-teenager-gun/story?id=16000239


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how about a link to his actual statement?
> 
> lulz.


Listen to his 911 call.He says it on there and then he confirms it with a reporter a few days later.A few days after that and his story changes to he heard child like screaming and didnt "see" anything.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Listen to his 911 call.He says it on there and then he confirms it with a reporter a few days later.A few days after that and his story changes to he heard child like screaming and didnt "see" anything.


goes to show how notoriously unreliable eyewitness accounts are, eh?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

just saw the video of him at the police station...No sign of injuries at all. So much for smashed skull and broken nose..


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 28, 2012)

hey. no charges. booyah.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> goes to show how notoriously unreliable eyewitness accounts are, eh?



You think eyewitnesses are bad you should see earwitnesses.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman's story is changing....yet again.
> 
> how many times has he changed his story now?
> 
> ...


I see no change to Zimmerman's story here. Maybe you could quote what you think is a change?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> just saw the video of him at the police station...No sign of injuries at all. So much for smashed skull and broken nose..


yep, clearly see the back of his head and front, and he has no bruises, no cuts, no lacerations, no blood, no nothing.

certainly not consistent with having your skull smashed into the pavement or receiving a fierce beating.

did martin have a pillow fight with him?

this is pretty damning to the idiots like cliffey and desertdude who are saying he was getting his ass whooped. no wonder the police did not want to take pictures, it would have destroyed the false narrative they created.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I see no change to Zimmerman's story here. Maybe you could quote what you think is a change?


"he tried to take my gun"

ya know, if that was anywhere in the false narrative zimmerman (or the PD) has been peddling, you'd think we would have talked about that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You think eyewitnesses are bad you should see earwitnesses.


so, did you see the video of zimmerman's smashed skull and broken nose and grass stained shirt yet?

LOL!


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I see no change to Zimmerman's story here. Maybe you could quote what you think is a change?


Doesn't even matter.

Regardless, we have little facts and what we, the public, know is more than likely political media spin. Bottom line, Zimmerman shot and killed somebody and should be taken to trial. Prosecutor must prove beyond a reasonable doubt that it was murder.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> So, let me see if I am following here. The 13 year old originally gave a statement to police that he saw a guy in a red shirt on the ground screaming, and a few seconds later the fatal gun shot rang out. Now the mother says it was too dark for her son to see the color of the shirt. And the mother says the lead investigator was trying to get her son to change his statement because it did not support charging Zimmerman. Is that about right?


the 13 yr. old made no mention of a colored shirt or anything else during the 911 call. The police coached him and wrote in the statement that he claimed the man's shirt was red after repeatedly asking him the color of the shirt. The boy's mother came forward and said her son never said anything about a colored shirt and that it was too dark to see. The lead investigator said that there was racial stereotyping happening in the investigation. The Lead investigator wasn't involved in the shirt controversy that was the police officers taking the boy's statement. Got it yet, dip shit?


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "he tried to take my gun"
> 
> ya know, if that was anywhere in the false narrative zimmerman (or the PD) has been peddling, you'd think we would have talked about that.


Wouldn't that imply that he had taken his gun out and pointed it at Martin? If I had a gun pointed at me, I'd try to disarm the person too.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 28, 2012)

not guiltyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

Isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

So, we have two eyewitness accounts, one from "John", and one from Austin Brown and both are consistent with Zimmer's account of what happened. The police report, filed by the police officer who hand cuffed Zimmer and took him to the police station for questioning, is consistent with the eye witness accounts.

Hmmm.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Wouldn't that imply that he had taken his gun out and pointed it at Martin? If I had a gun pointed at me, I'd try to disarm the person too.


if he had his gun out and pointed at martin, then he had certainly not exhausted all possible options for escape.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Isn't it past your bedtime?


isnt it time for u to bounce on meatstick? or are u the man?


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> isnt it time for u to bounce on meatstick? or are u the man?


I think he asked you out on a date, Carne.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> So, we have two eyewitness accounts, one from "John", and one from Austin Brown and both are consistent with Zimmer's account of what happened. The police report, filed by the police officer who hand cuffed Zimmer and took him to the police station for questioning, is consistent with the eye witness accounts.
> 
> Hmmm.


zimmerman's story was that he was attacked so viciously that his nose was broken and his skull was smashed into the concrete repeatedly.

no eyewitness accounts corroborate that version, and the surveillance video at the police station shows him without a mark on him, no bruises, no cuts, no blood....NOTHING.

the detective whose job it is to sniff out bullshit said zimmerman's story did not add up and was unconvincing.

police at the scene corrected and coached accounts of witnesses.

hmmmmm....


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, clearly see the back of his head and front, and he has no bruises, no cuts, no lacerations, no blood, no nothing.
> 
> certainly not consistent with having your skull smashed into the pavement or receiving a fierce beating.
> 
> ...


I haven't said Zimmer "was getting his ass whooped", the two eye witnesses said that, and the police report is consistent with it. Are "John", the first eye witness, and Austin Brown, the second eye witness, and Officer Ayala, the police officer who filed the initial police report, all in a conspiracy together on this?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

sync0s said:


> I think he asked you out on a date, Carne.


he's already asked me to fuck him, too.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> So, we have two eyewitness accounts, one from "John", and one from Austin Brown and both are consistent with Zimmer's account of what happened. The police report, filed by the police officer who hand cuffed Zimmer and took him to the police station for questioning, is consistent with the eye witness accounts.
> 
> Hmmm.


Austin is the 13 year old I was talking about, genius. The John guy is the anonymous witness that will not come forward and give his story (I don't blame him).


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I haven't said Zimmer "was getting his ass whooped", the two eye witnesses said that, and the police report is consistent with it. Are "John", the first eye witness, and Austin Brown, the second eye witness, and Officer Ayala, the police officer who filed the initial police report, all in a conspiracy together on this?


eyewitness accounts are unreliable and do not back up zimmerman's version of events. no one said they saw zimmerman getting his skull smashed on the concrete.

nothing to say about the video that shows zimmerman without a mark on him?

LOL!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

sync0s said:


> I think he asked you out on a date, Carne.


I'm a little too old for play dates with adolescents.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> eyewitness accounts are unreliable and do not back up zimmerman's version of events. no one said they saw zimmerman getting his skull smashed on the concrete.
> 
> nothing to say about the video that shows zimmerman without a mark on him?
> 
> LOL!


There are only 3 eyewitness accounts of the entire thing.

You keep harping on how they are unreliable when you have NOTHING to back up your assumptions which contradict the witnesses. I understand how losing the argument might piss you off but honestly, you simply picked the wrong side of this one.

Zimmerman is going to be acquitted if he is even charged with anything.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he's already asked me to fuck him, too.


Ahh the truth is coming out...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> There are only 3 eyewitness accounts of the entire thing.
> 
> You keep harping on how they are unreliable when you have NOTHING to back up your assumptions which contradict the witnesses. I understand how losing the argument might piss you off but honestly, you simply picked the wrong side of this one.
> 
> Zimmerman is going to be acquitted if he is even charged with anything.


no comments on the video that shows him without a scratch on him mere moments after getting his skull smashed into the sidewalk?

LOL!


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no comments on the video that shows him without a scratch on him mere moments after getting his skull smashed into the sidewalk?
> 
> LOL!


no comment on how long it takes to swell and discolor? noob.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> no comment on how long it takes to swell and discolor? noob.


not a scratch on him.

the laceration he claims he had on the back of his head? did not exist.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no comments on the video that shows him without a scratch on him mere moments after getting his skull smashed into the sidewalk?
> 
> LOL!


Look, you are getting completely desperate, I get it. However, even if you think the doctor, the cops and the eye witnesses lied about the broken nose. A broken nose was not required for him to defend himself.

You got nothin' and I am guessing that you just want to see how large you can blow the thread up.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not a scratch on him.
> 
> the laceration he claims he had on the back of his head? did not exist.


Something tells me he wasn't asking about Zimmerman. It was another well masked advance on you, UB.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Look, you are getting completely desperate, I get it. However, even if you think the doctor, the cops and the eye witnesses lied about the broken nose. A broken nose was not required for him to defend himself.
> 
> You got nothin' and I am guessing that you just want to see how large you can blow the thread up.


not a scratch on the guy. not a stain on his jacket.

glad to see the SFD is so good at doing laundry.

LOL!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

What the hell? I can't access page 220.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Something tells me he wasn't asking about Zimmerman. It was another well masked advance on you, UB.


you just won the internets.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> eyewitness accounts are unreliable and do not back up zimmerman's version of events. no one said they saw zimmerman getting his skull smashed on the concrete.
> 
> nothing to say about the video that shows zimmerman without a mark on him?
> 
> LOL!


I agree that eye witness accounts are unreliable but that is pretty much all we have at this point about the events that night, and the eye witness accounts are consistent with the police report and with Zimmer being treated by SFD immediately after the shooting. If you have something more convincing, then sing out.

Regarding the video, I just watched it and I agree that Zimmer looks unscathed. Why do you think officer Ayala said in his official report that Zimmer was bleeding from the nose and the back of his head and that the back of his shirt was wet? Why would the first officer on the scene lie about those facts? Why would paramedics from SFD treat Zimmer; are they lying too? 

If you are claiming that all these people are lying, then that implies some sort of conspiracy to clear Zimmer. Don't you think it stretches the bounds of credibility to believe that a conspiracy could be arranged between at least four people (Austin, John, officer Ayala, and the SFD paramedic) in the few hours following the incident? If the SPD was conspiring to clear Zimmer, how does that fit with the lead investigator trying to coerce Austin Brown to change his statement so as to support a charge against Zimmer?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> What the hell? I can't access page 220.


set your thing to 40 posts per page, much easier to keep track of things that way.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

Wheres my stupid Canadian at ??? I want him to point out the broken nose and the smashed skull on the video. This whole Sandford PD will be placed under a microscope and with good reason.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

No one said shit about the lead investigator trying to change Austin's statement. It was the police taking his statement. I've already said that. Jesus. How thick can you get?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not a scratch on the guy. not a stain on his jacket.
> 
> glad to see the SFD is so good at doing laundry.
> 
> LOL!


He stood his ground.That video is a smear campaign LOL.
Did you notice that cop checking out the back of his head? Also he was treated by SFD before going to the police station.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> set your thing to 40 posts per page, much easier to keep track of things that way.


danka shern


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I agree that eye witness accounts are unreliable but that is pretty much all we have at this point about the events that night, and the eye witness accounts are consistent with the police report and with Zimmer being treated by SFD immediately after the shooting. If you have something more convincing, then sing out.
> 
> Regarding the video, I just watched it and I agree that Zimmer looks unscathed. Why do you think officer Ayala said in his official report that Zimmer was bleeding from the nose and the back of his head and that the back of his shirt was wet? Why would the first officer on the scene lie about those facts? Why would paramedics from SFD treat Zimmer; are they lying too?
> 
> If you are claiming that all these people are lying, then that implies some sort of conspiracy to clear Zimmer. Don't you think it stretches the bounds of credibility to believe that a conspiracy could be arranged between at least four people (Austin, John, officer Ayala, and the SFD paramedic) in the few hours following the incident? If the SPD was conspiring to clear Zimmer, how does that fit with the lead investigator trying to coerce Austin Brown to change his statement so as to support a charge against Zimmer?


unscathed. you said it.

you do realize that the SFD might have given him an aspirin and been on their way, right? that does count as "treating" him.

as far as why cops do what they do, i have no idea. i have no idea why they try to say a pound of mexican brick weed is $50,000 worth of drugs off the streets.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He stood his ground.That video is a smear campaign LOL.
> Did you notice that cop checking out the back of his head? Also he was treated by SFD before going to the police station.


what the fuck was he checking out? his beautiful short hair?

LOL!


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> isnt it time for u to bounce on meatstick? or are u the man?


Can a moderator please ban this idiot?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He stood his ground.That video is a smear campaign LOL.
> Did you notice that cop checking out the back of his head? Also he was treated by SFD before going to the police station.


Really? Just because he was checked out doesn't mean he had any injuries. We don't know he was treated for jack shit. We do know they had a look at him. If they treated him for the injuries he claimed then he would have bandages SOMEWHERE and blood stains SOMEWHERE. He was clean as slate. Not a drop on him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> No one said shit about the lead investigator trying to change Austin's statement. It was the police taking his statement. I've already said that. Jesus. How thick can you get?


people can be pretty thick when they see their story falling to bits....


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Can a moderator please ban this idiot?


for once we agree on something.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Can a moderator please ban this idiot?


if i were a mod, i would never allow him around here.

miss me yet?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what the fuck was he checking out? his beautiful short hair?
> 
> LOL!


I don't know you tell me? either he enjoys staring at mens heads or he was observing his injuries.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> set your thing to 40 posts per page, much easier to keep track of things that way.


I set it to the max once. Took me years to scroll to the bottom of the page on some threads..



UncleBuck said:


> if i were a mod, i would never allow him around here.
> 
> miss me yet?


Yep. A lot of new abusive trolls on here lately.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I don't know you tell me? either he enjoys staring at mens heads or he was observing his injuries.


what injuries? can you point them out in the video?

LOL!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Something tells me he wasn't asking about Zimmerman. It was another well masked advance on you, UB.


hmmm I thought he was talking about Zimmerman as well...please explain the undercut if it was made..I do enjoy a good trolling ( but only when done by an expert )


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> unscathed. you said it.
> 
> you do realize that the SFD might have given him an aspirin and been on their way, right? that does count as "treating" him.
> 
> as far as why cops do what they do, i have no idea. i have no idea why they try to say a pound of mexican brick weed is $50,000 worth of drugs off the streets.


I admit that I don't know the extent of SFD's treatment of Zimmer and neither do you. So, you totally discount the police report filed by officer Ayala, he just happened to lie and his lie turned out to be consistent with the two eye witness statements?


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I admit that I don't know the extent of SFD's treatment of Zimmer and neither do you.


Exactly the reason why political discussion on this topic is only consisted of spin and bias. Hence, why in the world is this thread 222 pages deep?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I don't know you tell me? either he enjoys staring at mens heads or he was observing his injuries.


injuries not looking like smashed skull. Smash skull and you are on your way to ER. not seeing broken nose either...but I do see a little bitch who likes to ride around with a pistol to feel big and bad.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Exactly the reason why political discussion on this topic is only consisted of spin and bias. Hence, why in the world is this thread 222 pages deep?


because people keep adding to it...check out post #2220 for an example.  but its awesome because we can go all off topic..like this post # 2216


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> No one said shit about the lead investigator trying to change Austin's statement. It was the police taking his statement. I've already said that. Jesus. How thick can you get?


I read a separate story about Austin's mom a day or two ago. She said the lead investigator tried to coerce her son into changing his story because it contradicted how he (the lead investigator) saw this incident.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> because people keep adding to it...check out post #2220 for an example.  but its awesome because we can go all off topic..like this post # 2216


Facts that display hypocrisy are not allowed here, london. You know the rules.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> for once we agree on something.


are you seeing o'donnell?

the head honcho leaves his house on sunday evening, zimmerman's dad, a retired judge, lives in the next town over....he is implying that there may be a conspiracy.

this shit is getting more and more interesting.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Facts that display hypocrisy are not allowed here, london. You know the rules.


hell facts period seems to be not allowed or ignored.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

the mortician is talking to o'donnell right now, saying that nothing on trayvon's body displays evidence of scrapes, bruising, or anything else consistent with being in an altercation.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> hell facts period seems to be not allowed or ignored.


Damn straight. Now people stop posting in this thread before I make it even more redundant by talking about how in the world I got mozzarella cheese on my carpet.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the mortician is talking to o'donnell right now, saying that nothing on trayvon's body displays evidence of scrapes, bruising, or anything else consistent with being in an altercation.


The mortician. Is that what they call medical examiners in Florida?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Damn straight. Now people stop posting in this thread before I make it even more redundant by talking about how in the world I got mozzarella cheese on my carpet.


get a dog and you will never have to worry about food on the carpet or floor again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The mortician. Is that what they call medical examiners in Florida?


excuse me, funeral director, the guy who prepared his body.

nothing consistent with being in a physical altercation.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

I have to say O'donnell is all over this...and asking the right questions


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I have to say O'donnell is all over this...and asking the right questions


which is why zimmerman's lawyer fled his show just moments before going on air, because he is a coward and can't handle o'donnell's questions.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I read a separate story about Austin's mom a day or two ago. She said the lead investigator tried to coerce her son into changing his story because it contradicted how he (the lead investigator) saw this incident.


Really? I've been on top of this story since it's inception and I've not seen even a hint. Do you have a link?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> which is why zimmerman's lawyer fled his show just moments before going on air, because he is a coward and can't handle o'donnell's questions.


O donnells a tool looking for ratings and exploiting a dead black kid to get them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> O donnells a tool looking for ratings and exploiting a dead black kid to get them.


how dare he pursue justice for a fellow human being.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> get a dog and you will never have to worry about food on the carpet or floor again.


Pets belong one place and one place only. Where God had intended them to be. Outside destroying native flora and fauna.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how dare he pursue justice for a fellow human being.


How can a news reporter deliver justice?


----------



## beardo (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> excuse me, funeral director, the guy who prepared his body.
> 
> nothing consistent with being in a physical altercation.


Did he say whether he was hung or not?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> How can a news reporter deliver justice?


pursue, not deliver.

you canucks really need to upgrade that subpar educational system.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> pursue, not deliver.
> 
> you canucks really need to upgrade that subpar educational system.


What did the "pursuit" of justice ever get anyone?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> O donnells a tool looking for ratings and exploiting a dead black kid to get them.


and you're a Canadian with nothing to do, but get into American business. Whats that all "Aboot" (about)


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Really? I've been on top of this story since it's inception and I've not seen even a hint. *Do you have a link?*


nope. can't find it.


----------



## beardo (Mar 28, 2012)

beardo said:


> Did he say whether he was hung or not?


No news on this one way or the other?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Pets belong one place and one place only. Where God had intended them to be. Outside destroying native flora and fauna.


bad human bad bad


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and you're a Canadian with nothing to do, but get into American business. Whats that all "Aboot" (about)


LOL At least I have more to say than just insults.Thats what fools do when they come to a battle of wits unarmed.And as I've stated before I have a job but Im here all week so get used to this stupid canuck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What did the "pursuit" of justice ever get anyone?


justice, often.


----------



## beardo (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> LOL At least I have more to say than just insults.Thats what fools do when they come to a battle of wits unarmed.And as I've stated before I have a job but Im here all week so get used to this stupid canuck.


Cliffey just burned you like Canada burned the white house...
Don't fuck with Canada


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> nope. can't find it.


really. interesting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

so, zimmerman says he lost sight of martin and was walking back to the vehicle when martin snuck up from behind and attacked him. 

but that directly contradicts the phone record from martin's phone when martin asked zimmerman "why are you following me?" before zimmerman says "what are you doing here" and a scuffle ensues.

zimmerman's story has more holes in it than swiss cheese.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Really? I've been on top of this story since it's inception and I've not seen even a hint. Do you have a link?


This is not the story I was referring to, but here you go:

"
Brown alleged that the lead investigator "told me this was not self-defense," saying she should "read between the lines" because "this was racial stereotyping."
Martin was black; Zimmerman is Hispanic.
She said the investigator said he had children of his own "and seemed angered by it," saying, "I need to prove this was not self-defense."

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/03/28/10909475-witness-mom-says-police-told-her-trayvon-martin-shooting-wasnt-self-defense


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> justice, often.


So tell me how O donnell's pursuit of justice will achieve justice?

Especially by asking the "tough" questions the he's probly not legally allowed to answer.If I had a potential hate murder charge on me I sure hope my lawyer wouldn't go on the news and hand out the evidence.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> LOL At least I have more to say than just insults.Thats what fools do when they come to a battle of wits unarmed.And as I've stated before I have a job but Im here all week so get used to this stupid canuck.


No what fools do is talk about shit that they know nothing "aboot". Fools talk about shit that does not concern them in the least. You sir are a prime example of a Fool. Poor Canadian actually thought he was in a battle.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> really. interesting.


are you  ...


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, I am out of here. Feel free to continue arguing amongst yourselves.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> This is not the story I was referring to, but here you go:
> 
> "
> Brown alleged that the lead investigator "told me this was not self-defense," saying she should "read between the lines" because "this was racial stereotyping."
> ...


Right. Which has nothing to do with the statement her boy made to the police taking his statement. The ones who brought up the shirt color and kept trying to convince the boy the shirt was red. Which ended up in the statement. The mother is telling reporters that the boy never gave a color. It was too dark to see. This has nothing to do with the lead investigator and how he felt about the initial investigation. Two separate incidences. Not the same. Different.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Well, I am out of here. Feel free to continue arguing amongst yourselves.


didn't even realize you were still here..lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> always with the genitalia and race baiting, UncleUterus. Therapy might help.
> 
> Everybody deserves a vigorous defense.


dude, you are the original race baiter here, along with NLXSK.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Right. Which has nothing to do with the statement her boy made to the police taking his statement. The ones who brought up the shirt color and kept trying to convince the boy the shirt was red. Which ended up in the statement. The mother is telling reporters that the boy never gave a color. It was too dark to see. This has nothing to do with the lead investigator and how he felt about the initial investigation. Two separate incidences. Not the same. Different.


*"She said the investigator said he had children of his own "and seemed angered by it," saying, "I need to prove this was not self-defense.""

*I don't know how you can read that sentence and say this has nothing to do with the lead investigator, but that's on you, not me.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> No what fools do is talk about shit that they know nothing "aboot". Fools talk about shit that does not concern them in the least. You sir are a prime example of a Fool. Poor Canadian actually thought he was in a battle.


Proves your mentality.Now run along now you smart little american im done with this useless banter.If you have anything you want to convey without slinging insults feel free.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> *"She said the investigator said he had children of his own "and seemed angered by it," saying, "I need to prove this was not self-defense.""
> 
> *I don't know how you can read that sentence and say this has nothing to do with the lead investigator, but that's on you, not me.


Ummm excuse me...are you not a man of your word...



desert dude said:


> Well, I am out of here. Feel free to continue arguing amongst yourselves.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Proves your mentality.Now run along now you smart little american im done with this useless banter.If you have anything you want to convey without slinging insults feel free.


Dude why don't you just move to America. Then you could be awesome. Alabama seems to be your fit


----------



## desert dude (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Ummm excuse me...are you not a man of your word...


Never let a liar have the last word.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Dude why don't you just move to America. Then you could be awesome. Alabama seems to be your fit


[video=youtube;LUPbzPrjb7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUPbzPrjb7I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Never let a liar have the last word.


Damn hate to see you in the mirror


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Dude why don't you just move to America. Then you could be awesome. Alabama seems to be your fit


I would rather gouge out my own eyes with a rusty fork.But thanks for the offer.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

you seem to enjoy America..why not move to the baddest land in North America


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> you seem to enjoy America..why not move to the baddest land in North America


I enjoy laughing at americans they're a funny breed.
You people watch the jersey shore for laughs here we just watch american news.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I enjoy laughing at americans they're a funny breed.
> You people watch the jersey shore for laughs here we just watch american news.


no..idiots watch Jersey Shore. Do you guys not have news or life is that slow and boring???


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I enjoy laughing at americans they're a funny breed.
> You people watch the jersey shore for laughs here we just watch american news.


[video=youtube;_zco0K5rdvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zco0K5rdvw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> no..idiots watch Jersey Shore. Do you guys not have news or life is that slow and boring???


No we don't have ridiculous news like you guys.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;qZVMZs4X90Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZVMZs4X90Q[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

once again the mother is saying the kid was coached into saying it was red. The story has since been recanted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I showed earlier in this thread a couple days ago where the racial comments started. You looked like a total ass.


racial comments are not race baiting.

for example, "zimmerman is hispanic" is a racial comment. "did he say fucking coons?" is a question about the facts of the case.

as opposed to, "wow, a hispanic guns down a black, you liberals won't know who to pin a hate crime on now!" is a race bait.

not surprising that desert douche can not distinguish the two.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> once again the mother is saying the kid was coached into saying it was red. The story has since been recanted.


No she's saying he was coached into saying he didn't see anything.The detective said we know this wasn't self defense.We need you to read between the lines here.You need to learn to read better.

Brown alleged that the lead investigator "told me this was not self-defense," saying she should "read between the lines" because "this was racial stereotyping."

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/03/28/10909475-witness-mom-says-police-told-her-trayvon-martin-shooting-wasnt-self-defense


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

so, it was just brought to my attention that trayvon's name, address, and DOB were all listed on the police report, which was filed at about 3am the morning after the incident. also, where it asks "was a minor involved", the box for 'no' is checked.

yet trayvon was tagged as a john doe for 3 days.

ummmm, WTF? was the police report altered after the fact or something? that seems impossible for me to understand.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, it was just brought to my attention that trayvon's name, address, and DOB were all listed on the police report, which was filed at about 3am the morning after the incident. also, where it asks "was a minor involved", the box for 'no' is checked.
> 
> yet trayvon was tagged as a john doe for 3 days.
> 
> ummmm, WTF? was the police report altered after the fact or something? that seems impossible for me to understand.


Did you hear that on O'donnell too?

http://www.sanfordfl.gov/investigation/docs/Twin%20Lakes%20Shooting%20Initial%20Report.pdf


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, it was just brought to my attention that trayvon's name, address, and DOB were all listed on the police report, which was filed at about 3am the morning after the incident. also, where it asks "was a minor involved", the box for 'no' is checked.
> 
> yet trayvon was tagged as a john doe for 3 days.
> 
> ummmm, WTF? was the police report altered after the fact or something? that seems impossible for me to understand.


So the police that wanted to press charges but were told not to by the prosecutor are now covering for zimmerman? 

You make no sense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So the police that wanted to press charges but were told not to by the prosecutor are now covering for zimmerman?
> 
> You make no sense.


so, it appears you have absolutely nothing to say about trayvon's name and DOB being on the police report, filed at 3:07 am, yet him being tagged as a john doe for 3 days.

care to reconcile that for me? how the fuck is that possible unless the police reports were altered at a later time?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So the police that wanted to press charges but were told not to by the prosecutor are now covering for zimmerman?
> 
> You make no sense.


wouldn't it be funny if we learned of some sort of connection between zimmerman's father, a retired judge who lives in the neighboring town, and the prosecutor?

i don't know if there is any connection there or not, but i do know it's pretty common for retired judges to be familiar with the police force, prosecutors, and other people of that nature.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Proves your mentality.Now run along now you smart little american im done with this useless banter.If you have anything you want to convey without slinging insults feel free.


 

gad could you be any more of a hypocrite? I mean I know you'll put forth the effort but all you can do is maintain your standards now.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> No she's saying he was coached into saying he didn't see anything.The detective said we know this wasn't self defense.We need you to read between the lines here.You need to learn to read better.


I saw the interview with my own eyes and the words were coming out of HER mouth. He didn't see color because it was too dark. The police taking the statement NOT THE LEAD INVESTIGATOR then started bringing up the color of the shirt. They then put that in the report. This is according to Austin's mother during an interview tonight.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I saw the interview with my own eyes and the words were coming out of HER mouth. He didn't see color because it was too dark. The police taking the statement NOT THE LEAD INVESTIGATOR then started bringing up the color of the shirt. They then put that in the report. This is according to Austin's mother during an interview tonight.


can you help me reconcile the tagging of martin as a john doe for 3 days and the fact that his name and DOB are on the police reported filed just hours later?

that just screams something rotten in denmark.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, it appears you have absolutely nothing to say about trayvon's name and DOB being on the police report, filed at 3:07 am, yet him being tagged as a john doe for 3 days.
> 
> care to reconcile that for me? how the fuck is that possible unless the police reports were altered at a later time?


Show me proof of the 3 days as john doe.

The police memo to the community seems to state they identified him as someone from the community.

http://www.sanfordfl.gov/investigation/docs/RetreatNeighborhoodNotification.pdf


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

also, take a look at zimmerman in the surveillance video.

i have experienced a broken nose myself, and i can tell you that if you lean forward with a broken nose, it throbs like a motherfucker. but zimmerman leaned forward without any visible discomfort.

i can tell you from personal experience that just the act of walking is quite uncomfortable, and that you walk lightly or it will cause you to wince. zimmerman marched along merrily without a hint of visible discomfort at any point.

he and the officers get out of the car and seem to be pretty chummy, too. but i am more concerned with how a man whose nose was broken behaves like that without even a single hint of visible discomfort.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> once again the mother is saying the kid was coached into saying it was red. The story has since been recanted.


you can see he swallows hard right before the lie. Cant look anyone in the eye.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, it was just brought to my attention that trayvon's name, address, and DOB were all listed on the police report, which was filed at about 3am the morning after the incident. also, where it asks "was a minor involved", the box for 'no' is checked.
> 
> yet trayvon was tagged as a john doe for 3 days.
> 
> ummmm, WTF? was the police report altered after the fact or something? that seems impossible for me to understand.


They also had his phone with his contacts and never bothered to call the family. The dad even called the cell phone and no one answered. They were stalling for time. The longer this takes the less chance there will be an arrest. He, apparently, spent a lot of time with that police department and is well acquainted with some of the officers. He is taking law enforcement classes. He has failed several attempts at becoming a cop. Guess what this is all adding up to... a cover up maybe? Wait.... police never do that.. ever. Even a police department with a history of cover ups. Interesting note as well, the police officer whose son almost killed a homeless black man and no charges were ever filed, was also involved in this investigation. But it couldn't possibly be a coverup or Zimmerman's fault in any way because... Trayvon is black. He was wearing a hoodie, He had a bag of candy in his hand. That's evidence enough that Zimmerman is innocent.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I saw the interview with my own eyes and the words were coming out of HER mouth. He didn't see color because it was too dark. The police taking the statement NOT THE LEAD INVESTIGATOR then started bringing up the color of the shirt. They then put that in the report. This is according to Austin's mother during an interview tonight.


So your a witness too now? you should be subpoenaed.Show me facts not gum flaps.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> also, take a look at zimmerman in the surveillance video.
> 
> i have experienced a broken nose myself, and i can tell you that if you lean forward with a broken nose, it throbs like a motherfucker. but zimmerman leaned forward without any visible discomfort.
> 
> ...


or any kind of dizziness from multiple blows to the back of the head?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> you can see he swallows hard right before the lie. Cant look anyone in the eye.


Yes thats evidence of coaching a witness. LOL


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> also, take a look at zimmerman in the surveillance video.
> 
> i have experienced a broken nose myself, and i can tell you that if you lean forward with a broken nose, it throbs like a motherfucker. but zimmerman leaned forward without any visible discomfort.
> 
> ...



And his skull was "smashed" into the pavement? No weaving? No balance issues? He sure did a lot of spinning and turning for a man with a "smashed" skull and a broken nose. No neck brace? His head was "smashed" against the pavement, wasn't it? He sure moved that neck around quite a big for having a cut on the back of his head due to his skull being "smashed" against the pavement....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Show me proof of the 3 days as john doe.
> 
> The police memo to the community seems to state they identified him as someone from the community.
> 
> http://www.sanfordfl.gov/investigation/docs/RetreatNeighborhoodNotification.pdf


http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/post/trayvon-martins-parents-speak-some-questions-answered/2012/03/28/gIQADRtJhS_blog.html

Trayvon was toe-tagged as a John Doe. Sanford Police and Martin didn&#8217;t make contact until later that day at his girlfriend&#8217;s home. It was there that Martin positively identified Trayvon based on a photograph shown to him by police.​


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 28, 2012)

[video]http://news.yahoo.com/video/miamicbs4-15750840/feds-to-investigate-fatal-shooting-of-fla-teen-trayvon-martin-28667051.html#crsl=%2Fvideo%2Fmiamicbs4-15750840%2Fsanford-police-originally-wanted-to-charge-zimmerman-28764698.html[/video]


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

I tried hard to derail this thread to it's demise, but I failed 

[video=youtube;ghxn38bX7w0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghxn38bX7w0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the mortician is talking to o'donnell right now, saying that nothing on trayvon's body displays evidence of scrapes, bruising, or anything else consistent with being in an altercation.


Wouldn't that kind of prove that Zimmerman never attacked him?


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Wouldn't that kind of prove that Zimmerman never attacked him?


As well as proof that trayvon never attacked zimmerman.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So your a witness too now? you should be subpoenaed.Show me facts not gum flaps.


looks like your hero's story is falling apart before our very eyes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Wouldn't that kind of prove that Zimmerman never attacked him?


with the exception of putting a hole in his chest, possibly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

sync0s said:


> I tried hard to derail this thread to it's demise, but I failed


it was a valiant effort, but it looks like the interesting facts are just starting to emerge.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

sync0s said:


> As well as proof that trayvon never attacked zimmerman.


But if zimmerman has injuries does that mean he did it to himself? Grainy video on a poor CCTV system isn't really doing it for me since you can't see any details, but he looks to be in pretty good health.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/post/trayvon-martins-parents-speak-some-questions-answered/2012/03/28/gIQADRtJhS_blog.html
> 
> Trayvon was toe-tagged as a John Doe. Sanford Police and Martin didn&#8217;t make contact until later that day at his girlfriend&#8217;s home. It was there that Martin positively identified Trayvon based on a photograph shown to him by police.​


didn&#8217;t make contact until later that day ??? thought it was 3 days.Insert foot into mouth now.​


----------



## sync0s (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> But if zimmerman has injuries does that mean he did it to himself? Grainy video on a poor CCTV system isn't really doing it for me since you can't see any details, but he looks to be in pretty good health.


Who knows, but there would probably be bruising and cutting on the hands of trayvon.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> didn&#8217;t make contact until later that day ??? thought it was 3 days.Insert foot into mouth now.​


made contact later that day does not mean he didn't sit in the morgue for three days, dipshit. that was just when he was identified.

but why did it ever get tagged john doe in the first place when the police report, issued just hours later, identified trayvon and his date of birth?

reconcile that for me, please.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> But if zimmerman has injuries does that mean he did it to himself? Grainy video on a poor CCTV system isn't really doing it for me since you can't see any details, but he looks to be in pretty good health.


ever had a broken nose, nodrama? serious question, no trap involved.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> made contact later that day does not mean he didn't sit in the morgue for three days, dipshit. that was just when he was identified.
> 
> but why did it ever get tagged john doe in the first place when the police report, issued just hours later, identified trayvon and his date of birth?
> 
> reconcile that for me, please.


I guess they should have left his body lying in the grass while they identified him.My bad.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

here's another little thing that no one is talking about.

the prosecutor, wolfinger, who declined to go forward with this case (against the recommendation of the lead investigator, serino, who was in the best position as far as how to proceed), step down to avoid "the appearance of a conflict of interest"?

does wolfinger, the former prosecutor, know zimmerman or any of his family members? perhaps wolfinger knows zimmerman's dad, the retired judge?

this could get awfully interesting now.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

Zimmerman's dad is a retired judge?

edit: Just checked it. He was a judge in Virginia and moved to an affluent town next to Sanford. Interesting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I guess they should have left his body lying in the grass while they identified him.My bad.


they had his cell phone, and he had "mom", "dad" and "auntie" listed in his contacts.

how did they know his name and date of birth, yet had him tagged as john doe?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Zimmerman's dad is a retired judge?
> 
> edit: Just checked it. He was a judge in Virginia and moved to an affluent town next to Sanford. Interesting.


i will state right now that i won't be surprised if wolfinger and zimmerman's papa know each other somehow.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i will state right now that i won't be surprised if wolfinger and zimmerman's papa know each other somehow.


This explains why the police tolerated his plethora of phone calls. Over 149 with 56 or so being 911 calls.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Who knows, but there would probably be bruising and cutting on the hands of trayvon.


I dunno, I have thrown bare knuckle fists and haven't got a bruise or a cut on them, except that one time i hit a guy in the teeth, I got some nasty infectious cuts on my left knuckles from that one.

I have a REAL nice CCTV system in my home, multiple cameras. all top quality Panasonic day/night cameras. While the quality for CCTV is outstanding, you can't make out little details like cuts or wounds that have already been cleaned and treated. If there were large amounts of blood, you could make that out.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> they had his cell phone, and he had "mom", "dad" and "auntie" listed in his contacts.
> 
> how did they know his name and date of birth, yet had him tagged as john doe?


How else did they identify him if not for the cell phone?

And im sure they just filled it in after the fact.I don't think theres anything illegal about that.They didn't alter anyone's statement,They added relevant information to a police report.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> This explains why the police tolerated his plethora of phone calls. Over 149 with 56 or so being 911 calls.


That is an extreme amount of calls going to 911, either the crime rate there is REALLY bad, or Zimmerman suffers from hyper vigilance. I bet UB can probably get the skinny on that from his lil wifey poo.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> How else did they identify him if not for the cell phone?
> 
> And im sure they just filled it in after the fact.I don't think theres anything illegal about that.They didn't alter anyone's statement,The added relevant information to a police report.


altering the police report after the fact?

seems legit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

and why the hell did wolfinger, the former prosecutor, go to meet with the police chief (who has currently stepped down) in person late on a sunday evening?

that is extremely unusual.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I dunno, I have thrown bare knuckle fists and haven't got a bruise or a cut on them, except that one time i hit a guy in the teeth, I got some nasty infectious cuts on my left knuckles from that one.
> 
> I have a REAL nice CCTV system in my home, multiple cameras. all top quality Panasonic day/night cameras. While the quality for CCTV is outstanding, you can't make out little details like cuts or wounds that have already been cleaned and treated. If there were large amounts of blood, you could make that out.


ever had a broken nose, ND?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ever had a broken nose, nodrama? serious question, no trap involved.


I did and that shit gave me a massive headache, two black eyes, and some sleepless nights


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I dunno, I have thrown bare knuckle fists and haven't got a bruise or a cut on them, except that one time i hit a guy in the teeth, I got some nasty infectious cuts on my left knuckles from that one.
> 
> I have a REAL nice CCTV system in my home, multiple cameras. all top quality Panasonic day/night cameras. While the quality for CCTV is outstanding, you can't make out little details like cuts or wounds that have already been cleaned and treated. If there were large amounts of blood, you could make that out.


if you can't you still need to upgrade...maybe you should not use that 19" tv your wife busted you in the head with ( almost )


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I did and that shit gave me a massive headache, two black eyes, and some sleepless nights


did it hurt just to walk, like the bounce in every step caused you discomfort? how about when you lean your head forward and the bood rushes to your nose, did that hurt when you did that?

it did for me, but it doesn't look like that was the case for zimmerman at all.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Pets belong one place and one place only. Where God had intended them to be. Outside destroying native flora and fauna.


Or ... here. cn


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> did it hurt just to walk, like the bounce in every step caused you discomfort? how about when you lean your head forward and the bood rushes to your nose, did that hurt when you did that?
> 
> it did for me, but it doesn't look like that was the case for zimmerman at all.


dude I could not see. fuck walking ...shit ..i laid on the ground until I was taken to the hospital..believe me broken nose you not moving like that.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ever had a broken nose, nodrama? serious question, no trap involved.


nope, I duck well.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Or ... here. cn



Awww... I just love catsoup.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder if George's "good friend" was hired by his wealthy father to speak on his behalf...


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> if you can't you still need to upgrade...maybe you should not use that 19" tv your wife busted you in the head with ( almost )


yeah, that was 14 years ago.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

crazy the size of the TV matches the TVs of that era. You were dead on LondonFog. eerie


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> altering the police report after the fact?
> 
> seems legit.


Yes actually they do.For instance,If another witness wants to come forward and make a statement,that would be added to the police report.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Awww... I just love catsoup.


Nothing like a great big kettle of Hot Hairy Pu<cough!> Oh look ... paint!! cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> dude I could not see. fuck walking ...shit ..i laid on the ground until I was taken to the hospital..believe me broken nose you not moving like that.





NoDrama said:


> nope, I duck well.


well, good reflexes then.

london and i can attest to the fact that no one with a broken nose would move like zimmerman did just hours later without being in clearly visible pain. despite the low quality of the footage, you can see his facial expressions, never once does he wince in pain when leaning forward or walking normally along.

edit: for the record, i have never had my nose broken in a fight. first time i fell off a large rock face first and the second time my brother hit me with a snow shovel by accident when tossing some snow to the side.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Yes actually they do.For instance,If another witness wants to come forward and make a statement, that would be added to the police report.


so they can just add in, alter, change whatever they want to the report after the fact to correspond with a scenario they find most favorable?

not damning at all.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so they can just add in, alter, change whatever they want to the report after the fact to correspond with a scenario they find most favorable?
> 
> not damning at all.


So once the police leave the scene of a crime its case closed? no more taking evidence? come on now buck think man.They can't alter statements.Do you even understand what a police report is?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> altering the police report after the fact?





cliffey501 said:


> Yes actually they do.





cliffey501 said:


> They can't alter statements.


boy, you sure are dumb, even for a canuck.

if they can alter the report after the fact, there is no reason they can't alter whatever the hell they damn well please.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> boy, you sure are dumb, even for a canuck.
> 
> if they can alter the report after the fact, there is no reason they can't alter whatever the hell they damn well please.


Witness statements and police reports are totally different things.
Witness statements are provided by witnesses to the police which are in turn filled into the police report.Police reports contain all evidence associated with that particular case.


----------



## budlover13 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> boy, you sure are dumb, even for a canuck.
> 
> if they can alter the report after the fact, there is no reason they can't alter whatever the hell they damn well please.


Taking additional statements is not altering the report but rather continuing the investigation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Witness statements and police reports are totally different things.
> Witness statements are provided by witnesses to the police which are in turn filled into the police report.Police reports contain all evidence associated with that particular case.


what would stop the police from altering or changing their own statements?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Taking additional statements is not altering the report but rather continuing the investigation.


but we are talking about altering stuff that is already in the police report.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what would stop the police from altering or changing their own statements?


Witnesses have to sign a statement.And if it were altered after it was signed then yes that would be a problem.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Witnesses have to sign a statement.And if it were altered after it was signed then yes that would be a problem.


it is clear that your canadian educational system has hindered your reading abilities. i asked...

*

what would stop the police from altering or changing their own statements?


​
​

*


----------



## patlpp (Mar 28, 2012)

I am suprized what a buzz I have with 2 tramadol and 2 shots of bourbon. It made me think in a differnt perspective. If the perp is a white hispanic, does that mean obama is a white african-american?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it is clear that your canadian educational system has hindered your reading abilities. i asked...
> 
> *
> 
> ...



They don't make statements.Witnesses do.They record evidence.Go ahead keep telling me how dumb I am while looking like an idiot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

patlpp said:


> I am suprized what a buzz I have with 2 tramadol and 2 shots of bourbon. It made me think in a differnt perspective. If the perp is a white hispanic, does that mean obama is a white african-american?


what the hell does race have to do with any of this?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

patlpp said:


> I am suprized what a buzz I have with 2 tramadol and 2 shots of bourbon. It made me think in a differnt perspective. If the perp is a white hispanic, does that mean obama is a white african-american?


He is a White African American, but his skin color is darker than pasty white cracker so he is considered black.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what the hell does race have to do with any of this?


Far more than any of us realize?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> They don't make statements.Witnesses do.They record evidence.Go ahead keep telling me how dumb I am while looking like an idiot.


nonsense, i see plenty of statements in police reports that could be altered.

for example "while in the car, i heard zimmerman state that he called for help while on the ground".

that's a statement. what prevents them from altering something like that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Far more than any of us realize?


i just don't get why anyone would needlessly inject race into this.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

patlpp said:


> I am suprized what a buzz I have with 2 tramadol and 2 shots of bourbon. It made me think in a differnt perspective. If the perp is a white hispanic, does that mean obama is a white african-american?


nope because he was born in Kenya not America


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nonsense, i see plenty of statements in police reports that could be altered.
> 
> for example "while in the car, i heard zimmerman state that he called for help while on the ground".
> 
> that's a statement. what prevents them from altering something like that?


Again recording evidence after they arrived on scene.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Again recording evidence after they arrived on scene.


so they don't make *statements* of observation?

c'mon, i know you canucks are pretty dumb, what with your lax educational standards and all, but you guys can't be this dumb, can you?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so they don't make *statements* of observation?
> 
> c'mon, i know you canucks are pretty dumb, what with your lax educational standards and all, but you guys can't be this dumb, can you?


hey he made grade 7. Smartest in the family.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> hey he made grade 7. Smartest in the family.


corey and trevor made grade 6, so that puts him right up there.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so they don't make *statements* of observation?
> 
> c'mon, i know you canucks are pretty dumb, what with your lax educational standards and all, but you guys can't be this dumb, can you?


Yes im sure they do.But Whos saying they were altered?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

In standardized testing, Canada does better than the USA. Canada #10, USA #19 in the world. Not sure if that helps the argument any.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> In standardized testing, Canada does better than the USA. Canada #10, USA #19 in the world. Not sure if that helps the argument any.


Smear campaign LMAO


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Yes im sure they do.But Whos saying they were altered?


i never made the claim that those were altered, but i am asking if they could be altered, and we seem to be in agreement that there is nothing preventing this.

i am planting the seed of doubt, basically.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> In standardized testing, Canada does better than the USA. Canada #10, USA #19 in the world. Not sure if that helps the argument any.


i will kill you


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> In standardized testing, Canada does better than the USA. Canada #10, USA #19 in the world. Not sure if that helps the argument any.


actually standardized testing brings us shit like " no child left behind"..it also promotes a narrow curriculum and drill-like "teaching to the test". Ruins the ability to produce innovators and critical thinkers.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i will kill you


I always thought Norwegians were kind of dumb, #4 in the world though


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I always thought Norwegians were kind of dumb, #4 in the world though


again you grading " teaching to a test"


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i never made the claim that those were altered, but i am asking if they could be altered, and we seem to be in agreement that there is nothing preventing this.
> 
> i am planting the seed of doubt, basically.


Theres not much stopping them from altering it i suppose.But it doesn't change the fact that they CAN change the police report since it consists of all evidence.I don't see anything criminal about changing the name from john doe to trayvon martin is all Im saying.I would hope its illegal for them to change their "statements"(not to be confused with police report).


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> actually standardized testing brings us shit like " no child left behind"..it also promotes a narrow curriculum and drill-like "teaching to the test". Ruins the ability to produce innovators and critical thinkers.


Won't get any argument from me. The smartest kids are taught to not be so smart.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Won't get any argument from me. The smartest kids are taught to not be so smart.


The smart kids stand a chance of getting bored at school with that kind of teaching. Leading to trouble or worst just dropping out.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> again you grading " teaching to a test"


Do the Norwegians have "no Child left behind"

If you are suspending kids from school, aren't you in essence leaving them behind? If school hadn't suspended treyvan for what is really a minor offense, he would still be alive.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Do the Norwegians have "no Child left behind"
> 
> If you are suspending kids from school, aren't you in essence leaving them behind? If school hadn't suspended treyvan for what is really a minor offense, he would still be alive.


WOW.... way to flip back on subject. I think that if Zimmerman had more self-control as a CCW Treyvan would still be alive


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Mar 29, 2012)

truth is this really does boil down to race. you know if this was a black man shooting a white kid the guy would have BEEN in jail since they day it happened. no lie.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

themanwiththeplan said:


> truth is this really does boil down to race. you know if this was a black man shooting a white kid the guy would have BEEN in jail since they day it happened. no lie.


but a black shooting a Hispanic ..hmmmm maybe not.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

i just thought of a big problem in zimmerman's ever-changing account.

he said he lost sight of martin, but there is no way you can lose sight of someone in that long, empty corridor of attached houses.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

themanwiththeplan said:


> truth is this really does boil down to race. you know if this was a black man shooting a white kid the guy would have BEEN in jail since they day it happened. no lie.


true or not, best to keep race out of this thread. it gets the righties angry and they start smearing trayvon for weed of all things.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

http://dailycaller.com/2012/03/29/police-surveillance-video-of-zimmerman-may-show-head-injury/


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


15 minutes?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

papa zimmerman is out there telling tall tales that in no way correspond wit the facts now, including the phone conversation.

Robert Zimmerman said that his son, George Zimmerman, 28, then called a non-emergency number to report this stranger. He lost sight of the teen as he looked for an address to report to police, Robert Zimmerman told the FOX affiliate.
[HR][/HR]&#8220;It&#8217;s my understanding that at that point Trayvon Martin walked up to him, asked him, &#8216;Do you have a &#8211; beep &#8211; problem?&#8217; George said &#8216;No, I don&#8217;t have a problem&#8217;.&#8221;

The elder Zimmerman said that as his son started to reach for his cell phone, Martin, 17, punched him in the nose, knocking the larger man to the pavement. 

&#8220;Trayvon Martin got on top of him and just started beating him, in the face, in his nose, hitting his head on the concrete,&#8221; Robert Zimmerman said.
That&#8217;s when Martin spotted George Zimmerman&#8217;s gun, Robert Zimmerman said.

&#8220;Trayvon Martin said something to the effect of, &#8216;You're gonna die now,&#8217; or &#8216;You're gonna die tonight,&#8217; something to that effect.&#8221;

When the interviewer asked about Martin&#8217;s girlfriend, who said that he told her that he was being followed, Robert Zimmerman said he didn&#8217;t believe her.

He replied: &#8220;I don't believe she was on the phone with him, and I find it very strange with the publicity involved with this that all of the sudden, after three weeks, someone would remember that they were on the phone. I believe the FBI and others investigating this will find that that did not happen.&#8221;


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> http://dailycaller.com/2012/03/29/police-surveillance-video-of-zimmerman-may-show-head-injury/


looks like hair to me.

and why do we never once see someone with a broken nose, who is leaning forward and walking normally, show one sign of visible discomfort?

ever had a broken nose, cliffey?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> looks like hair to me.
> 
> and why do we never once see someone with a broken nose, who is leaning forward and walking normally, show one sign of visible discomfort?
> 
> ever had a broken nose, cliffey?


He missed one strip of hair while shaving his head? 

Ive seen a guy get both his thumbs chopped off and laugh about it.Its called being in shock.

Actually yes I have had my nose broken for me LOL.And yes it did bleed ALOT.Doesn't mean all do.Never seen a boxing match with a guys nose sitting beside his ear and only a couple drops of blood?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Actually yes I have had my nose broken for me...


and an hour later, did you have no pain? could you lean forward and walk around as comfortably as zimmerman did in this tape?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> 15 minutes?


what's more suspicious is the intersection of s. oregon ave with s. oregon ave


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and an hour later, did you have no pain? could you lean forward and walk around as comfortably as zimmerman did in this tape?


Well it certainly didn't cripple me thats for sure.Im not going to say it wasn't painful but did it limit my mobility?No it did not.


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 29, 2012)

all this bullshit conjecture.............youz is worse than old ladies,
fuck trayvan and fuck george zimmerman for causing all this. 
and Zimmerman is LATINO. go point it at them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Well it certainly didn't cripple me thats for sure.Im not going to say it wasn't painful but did it limit my mobility?No it did not.


did the slight bobbing up and down with each step cause you any discomfort?

did it hurt especially when you leaned your head forward?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> all this bullshit conjecture.............youz is worse than old ladies,
> fuck trayvan and fuck george zimmerman for causing all this.
> and Zimmerman is LATINO. go point it at them.


again, kindly keep race out of this thread, this has nothing to do with race.


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 29, 2012)

it SHOULDN'T.........you are right there, Buck. who made it so? not me


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what's more suspicious is the intersection of s. oregon ave with s. oregon ave


LOL that is strange.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> did the slight bobbing up and down with each step cause you any discomfort?
> 
> did it hurt especially when you leaned your head forward?


I went to work the next day.Didn't bother me that much.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> LOL that is strange.


i just checked it out, and the road bends there, those little jutted out parts lead to an elementary school and something else. the seven-eleven is on the corner right there and some wise ass named 'unclebuck' left the following review on google maps....

"Great place for buying skittles and Arizona iced tea, but watch out for the psycho vigilante cop wannabes in the area."


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I went to work the next day.Didn't bother me that much.


an hour later?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> an hour later?


no about 5 hrs later.For a big tough american you sure make a big deal out of a broken nose.Its really not that bad.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> http://dailycaller.com/2012/03/29/police-surveillance-video-of-zimmerman-may-show-head-injury/


First off... the daily caller? what a fucking joke. You can go full screen on the video and his head is as smooth as a hairy bowling ball.

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uvZUXuK090[/video]


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> no about 5 hrs later.For a big tough american you sure make a big deal out of a broken nose.Its really not that bad.


?????? that shit fucks your whole world up. you must be really tough, like Rambo, or Chuck Norris. PS.......i fought in tournaments, and have had my nose broken. i throbs all day.........hard to sleep.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> ?????? that shit fucks your whole world up. you must be really tough, like Rambo, or Chuck Norris. PS.......i fought in tournaments, and have had my nose broken. i throbs all day.........hard to sleep.


does the bobbing up and down of walking make it hurt a little, enough to wince or show visible discomfort?

how about when you lean forward, like while exiting a vehicle? does that make you wince or show visible discomfort?

i'm just surveying people now to see what their experiences with a broken nose were like.


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 29, 2012)

zimmerman's story is shit. he's scared. he shot trayvan in panic. but........what was he panic'd about? trayvan punched bus drivers, he must really not like town watch...................


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> ?????? that shit fucks your whole world up. you must be really tough, like Rambo, or Chuck Norris. PS.......i fought in tournaments, and have had my nose broken. i throbs all day.........hard to sleep.


Maybe we have a different pain tolerance level then.It wasn't comfortable but it didn't "fuck my whole world up".


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 29, 2012)

maybe..........your fibbin'


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> zimmerman's story is shit. he's scared. he shot trayvan in panic. but........what was he panic'd about? trayvan punched bus drivers, he must really not like town watch...................


Trayvon didn't punch anyone. That was a tweet that was first attributed to his brother and now it turns out to be from a cousin. There is no truth to that dumb ass story.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> maybe..........your fibbin'


Maybe, my ass. He is full of shit.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Trayvon didn't punch anyone. That was a tweet that was first attributed to his brother and now it turns out to be from a cousin. There is no truth to that dumb ass story.


so because his cousin said it and not his brother its not true.LOL


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Maybe, my ass. He is full of shit.


I've been lipping for three days straight are you that suprised that someone would want to punch me and break my nose?

Why would I lie?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> so because his cousin said it and not his brother its not true.LOL


You really _are_ a moron.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Didn't bother me that much.





cliffey501 said:


> Its really not that bad.





cliffey501 said:


> It wasn't comfortable...


see the admissions trending steadily towards worse and worse?

it's changing about as rapibly as zimmerman's story.

anyone catch the interview with papa zimmerman?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> see the admissions trending steadily towards worse and worse?
> 
> it's changing about as rapibly as zimmerman's story.
> 
> anyone catch the interview with papa zimmerman?


I did. I loved all the embellishments about what Trayvon was supposed to have said and done. I'm really sure a kid with a hole in his chest is going to say, "you got me." What a load of bullshit. Trayvon's legs were pinning Zimmerman's arms while beating him with one hand and somehow managed to reach behind him and tried to remove the gun from it's holster. On Zimmerman's waist? Really? If Zimmerman's arms were pinned then how did he get his pistol and shoot him in the chest. If Trayvon was directly over him then where is the blood? Where is ANY blood?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You really _are_ a moron.


Wonder why they thought it was his brother?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I did. I loved all the embellishments about what Trayvon was supposed to have said and done. I'm really sure a kid with a hole in his chest is going to say, "you got me." What a load of bullshit. Trayvon's legs were pinning Zimmerman's arms while beating him with one hand and somehow managed to reach behind him and tried to remove the gun from it's holster. On Zimmerman's waist? Really? If Zimmerman's arms were pinned then how did he get his pistol and shoot him in the chest. If Trayvon was directly over him then where is the blood? Where is ANY blood?


I've never heard trayvon was pinning his arms to the ground.Now your making shit up.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I've never heard trayvon was pinning his arms to the ground.Now your making shit up.


No, actually Zimmerman is making that shit up and his dad is parroting it to the world. 

Oh and that tweet was Tray's cousin under his older brother's account. Like I said. No basis in fact.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> No, actually Zimmerman's dad is making that shit up.
> 
> Oh and that tweet was Tray's cousin under his older brother's account. Like I said. No basis in fact.


No basis in fact? How so? Why would he post that at all if it weren't true?

And zimmermans dad wasn't there so why does it matter what he says? zero relevance here.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 29, 2012)

beardo said:


> Cliffey just burned you like Canada burned the white house...
> Don't fuck with Canada


Canada didn't burn shit, it was the British. With Cliffey as their star, is it any wonder?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i just checked it out, and the road bends there, those little jutted out parts lead to an elementary school and something else. the seven-eleven is on the corner right there and some wise ass named 'unclebuck' left the following review on google maps....
> 
> "Great place for buying skittles and Arizona iced tea, but watch out for the psycho vigilante cop wannabes in the area."


**Like**


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> No basis in fact? How so? Why would he post that at all if it weren't true?
> 
> And zimmermans dad wasn't there so why does it matter what he says? zero relevance here.


Because he is saying this is George's story. That's why, dumb ass.



> i want you to listen to something that trayvon martin 's father said today in an interview with the " washington post ." i want you to listen to this, because he is describing what the police told him about what happened that night in the altercation between trayvon martin and george zimmerman . let's listen to what trayvon martin 's father says here.
> >> he reached in his pocket to get his cell phone and that's when trayvon attacked him. he said trayvon hit him, knocked him to the ground, got on top of him, put his knees on his arms, pinned him down. put his left hand over his mouth, told him shot the "f" up, and proceeded beating him with the other hand. zimmerman then says he was able to unholster his weapon and fire one shot, and trayvon fell back and said you got me. that's what the police initially told me.


This is what the police initially told Trayvon's dad.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> No basis in fact? How so? Why would he post that at all if it weren't true?


i have a 9'' cock and once kicked a field goal from 96 yards with a dead baby.



cliffey501 said:


> And zimmermans dad wasn't there so why does it matter what he says? zero relevance here.


perhaps zimmerman related his account to his father? i don't know, i've got the interview queued up.

i bet the canadian doesn't know how to pronounce "queue".


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Canada didn't burn shit, it was the British. With Cliffey as their star, is it any wonder?


***like***


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

I think the coroner is the nail in Zimmerman's coffin as far as his story goes. No evidence of bruising or cuts on Trayvon's hands or knees. Nothing except for a hole in the chest.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i have a 9'' cock and once kicked a field goal from 96 yards with a dead baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


q

LOL why would a Canadian know how to pronounce a french word right?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> nope because he was born in Kenya not America


Wow, you're the first liberal to admit the truth!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I think the coroner is the nail in Zimmerman's coffin as far as his story goes. No evidence of bruising or cuts on Trayvon's hands or knees. Nothing except for a hole in the chest.


that guy has seen a lot of dead bodies, including murders in his day, but he is not an "expert witness" or the official medical examiner.

autopsy reports should be telling, however.

i have this doozie of a thought myself:

This retired judge probably has some sort of ties to Wolfinger, the prosecutor who left his house late on a Sunday evening to meet with the now temporarily-resigned police chief, peculiarly. Wolfinger, against the advice of the lead investigator, decided to not pursue manslaughter charges and "cut him loose".

Wolfinger then stepped down as prosecutor to avoid the appearance of a "conflict of interest". Why would there be a conflict of interest unless the prosecutor who cut Zimmerman loose has some sort of ties to Zimmerman or his family, which includes a retired federal judge who lives in the next town over from this vigilante cop wannabe?

Something is very rotten in Denmark. I bet the house and farm that these two went to school together, worked together, played golf together, or otherwise knew each other somehow and that Daddy called in a favor from Wolfinger.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> q
> 
> LOL why would a Canadian know how to pronounce a french word right?


they use it in england too. as in to "queue up" (we say "line up").

you know england, they're the people you had to ask for your fake semi-independence. still got royalty on your bills? and loonies?

LOL. canada, what a joke.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> they use it in england too. as in to "queue up" (we say "line up").
> 
> you know england, they're the people you had to ask for your fake semi-independence. still got royalty on your bills? and loonies?
> 
> LOL. canada, what a joke.


*Word History: When the British stand in queues (as they have been doing at least since 1837, when this meaning of the word is first recorded in English), they may not realize they form a tail. The French word queue from which the English word is borrowed is a descendant of Latin c




da, meaning "tail." French queue appeared in 1748 in English, referring to a plait of hair hanging down the back of the neck. By 1802 wearing a queue was a regulation in the British army, but by the mid-19th century queues had disappeared along with cocked hats. Latin c




dais also the source of Italian coda, which was adopted into English as a musical term (like so many other English musical terms that come from Italian). A coda is thus literally the "tail end" of a movement or composition.
*
These loonies are worth more than your silly dollars haha

*1 Canadian dollar = 1.0015 U.S. dollars
*
and we don't pay royalties we pay respect.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

in the papa zimmerman interview, at about 7 minutes in or so, the reporter mentions that this was taken down from a manslaughter charge.

after some hesitation, papa zimmerman uncomfortably says "i can't answer that" before going on to say a bunch of other stuff.

"i can't answer that" is exactly the legal thing you have to sayif you are trying to evade any proof of being in cahoots with wolfinger, who rejected the manslaughter charge.

you just have to know these two are in cahoots. how else did zimmerman assault an officer and not get convicted?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> and we don't pay royalties we pay respect.


and when you pay that 14% or so combined sales tax, whose face is on your money?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and when you pay that 14% or so combined sales tax, whose face is on your money?


The queens is on some of our money not all.We have a beaver on our money to does the beaver get royalties?

and sales tax goes to the government not the monarchy.Its only 14% in some places.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

after telling a heart touching tale of how his son spent 7-8 years as an altar boy in the rectary, papa zimmerman told an awkward tale about how his son "mentored" a couple of kids. 

the reporter asked: "and what was their background?"

to which papa zimmermand instantly replies: "they were black"

sorry to bring race into this, but i had no idea that being black was a background.

again, i'm sorry, that was too much though. i LOLed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> The queens is on some of our money not all.We have a beaver on our money to does the beaver get royalties?
> 
> and sales tax goes to the government not the monarchy.Its only 14% in some places.


i am in the beaver state, and we have no state (provincial, since some canucks may not be smart enough to understand the difference) sales tax and no national sales tax.

hear that? 0% tax on anything i buy! just as it should be. taxing should be reserved to minimize negative externalities and other economic bads.

now, as far as putting a beaver on our national currency, we have very inspirational figures to put on our currency, those who fought and won against the very same guys that you had to bow down to for so long. so to put a fucking beaver on a bill instead of george motherfucking washington would be to degrade our currency, which often dominates yours in worth.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i am in the beaver state, and we have no state (provincial, since some canucks may not be smart enough to understand the difference) sales tax and no national sales tax.
> 
> hear that? 0% tax on anything i buy! just as it should be. taxing should be reserved to minimize negative externalities and other economic bads.
> 
> now, as far as putting a beaver on our national currency, we have very inspirational figures to put on our currency, those who fought and won against the very same guys that you had to bow down to for so long. so to put a fucking beaver on a bill instead of george motherfucking washington would be to degrade our currency, which often dominates yours in worth.



Your also how many trillion in the hole(and you don't even have free health care)? LOL so some british guys fight some other british guys and call it america? and YOU didn't fight for anything.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> in the papa zimmerman interview, at about 7 minutes in or so, the reporter mentions that this was taken down from a manslaughter charge.
> 
> after some hesitation, papa zimmerman uncomfortably says "i can't answer that" before going on to say a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> ...


I just watched this interview.Zimmermans dad says after he was approached by trayvon, trayvon said "you got a f'n problem" at that point zimmerman reaches down to grab his phone and call 911.

Trayvon at that point probably see's the gun(as zimmerman goes for his phone) and hits him.Very interesting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> ...you don't even have free health care? LOL


you think your health care is free? 

keep telling yourself that every time you fork over 14% extra on nearly every purchase you make.



cliffey501 said:


> and YOU didn't fight for anything.


i am just slightly too young to have served in the revolutionary war, good observation, about on your level


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Your also how many trillion in the hole(and you don't even have free health care)? LOL so some british guys fight some other british guys and call it america? and YOU didn't fight for anything.


Then why do your people come to our country when the shit hits the fan and your WONDERFUL free health care can't fix it, but we can?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Then why do your people come to our country when the shit hits the fan and your WONDERFUL free health care can't fix it, but we can?


Cause you guys do crazy expiremental treatments that doctors can't do here.I live in a border town you know how many americans come here for free health care? and cheap prescriptions?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I just watched this interview.Zimmermans dad says after he was approached by trayvon, trayvon said "you got a f'n problem" at that point zimmerman reaches down to grab his phone and call 911.
> 
> Trayvon at that point probably see's the gun(as zimmerman goes for his phone) and hits him.Very interesting.


that would mean that any assault that trayvon committed was justified.

if somebody stalked me like that, and i was just 17 years old and on my way back from the store, i might ask them "what the fuck is your problem?".

if, at that point, he reaches for a ... [fill in the blank] and i see a gun, i have every right to beat him to death or kill him in my own self defense, as i am provoked into believing that my life is in danger.

but, the story above is all pure and simple bullshit.

that interview was damning. "i can't answer that"..."it is my understanding that"...he is leaving himself plausible deniability. he worked as a magistrate judge, he knows how to handle these things, clearly.

the only thing that interview did is provide fuel to the fire of this whole wolfinger and papa zimmerman rumor.

this will come back to bite them in the end.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Cause you guys do crazy expiremental treatments that doctors can't do here.I live in a border town you know how many americans come here for free health care? and cheap prescriptions?


That sounds mighty 1984 to me, but to you that's a good thing! 

The reason your meds are so cheap is because your country gets older versions and the sick fuck corporations don't want to lose money so they sell to whomever will buy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I live in a border town, do you know how many americans come here for free health care? and cheap prescriptions?


***like***


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that would mean that any assault that trayvon committed was justified.
> 
> if somebody stalked me like that, and i was just 17 years old and on my way back from the store, i might ask them "what the fuck is your problem?".
> 
> ...


That what Im saying.If trayvon did see the gun then he should have beaten or even killed Zimmerman.I just don't think zimmerman hunted him down and killed him tho on purpose.He probably didn't realize he flashed his gun.Regardless if trayvon did see that gun zimmerman is wrong.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> That sounds mighty 1984 to me, but to you that's a good thing!
> 
> The reason your meds are so cheap is because your country gets older versions and the sick fuck corporations don't want to lose money so they sell to whomever will buy.



LOL Do you really believe that? The only place canadians go for treatment there is the mayo clinic.They don't go to martin luther king hospital or something.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ***like***
> 
> Why is that a like? If you're dieing here in the US, all you need to do is become broke and get on indigent care. You will get care immediately.
> 
> ...


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> UncleBuck said:
> 
> 
> > ***like***
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> That what Im saying.If trayvon did see the gun then he should have beaten or even killed Zimmerman.I just don't think zimmerman hunted him down and killed him tho on purpose.He probably didn't realize he flashed his gun.Regardless if trayvon did see that gun zimmerman is wrong.


the only problem is, you shouldn't believe a word that comes out of that guy's mouth.

the only thing i heard in that interview was a dad using his life in the judicial system trying to get his son out of a crime, as he has likely done before.

i mean, baby zimmerman was known for assaulting police officers, resisting arrest, beating up a woman...never caught any real shit for it. only ever had to go through anger management classes. and i hate to bring race into it, but do you suppose his white, magistrate judge father might have pulled a few strings to get this hispanic, foreign looking son off the hook?

the only thing this does is set up a false narrative.

zimmerman reached for a ... [fill in the blank] and trayvon saw a gun so trayvon tried to beat zimmerman to death! he was right in doing that, but that means zimmerman was right to fire, since he was being beaten to death. nevermind how zimmerman could have reached for his gun and fired with his arms pinned to the ground 

it is clear by the surveillance tapes that george zimmerman was not in fear for his life or great bodily harm at the time he fired. he wasn't even ever touched by the looks of it. yet he is trying to play of some boo-boos as a reason to pump a round into somebody, ending their life after he pursued them aggressively.

if you buy into the load of manure this lifelong-trained papa is trying to peddle, you are dumber than i could ever imagine possible.

they say sunlight is the best disinfectant. which side is out in the light of day seeking justice? which side is composed of anonymous witnesses, a shadowy old protective pappa, and a wannabe cop pussy ass vigilante in hiding?

the zimmerman interview will be beaten to hell in the next 24-72 hours, i guarantee it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Why is that a like? If you're dieing here in the US, all you need to do is become broke and get on indigent care. You will get care immediately.
> 
> In Canada, everyone gets the same shit treatment. You wait months to years. By then you're dead. That's the real reason they come here. Even as a foreigner, the wait time is shorter.
> 
> ...


their specialized health care is not on par with ours, but their general health care is better. fact.

hey cliffey, how many canadians go bankrupt and lose their houses over medical debt? i bet it's far less (percentage wise and overall) than we have.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> their specialized health care is not on par with ours, but their general health care is better. fact.
> 
> hey cliffey, how many canadians go bankrupt and lose their houses over medical debt? i bet it's far less (percentage wise and overall) than we have.


No such a thing as medical debt here.We pay for prescriptions but most people have insurance for that.If you are low income we have "government" insurance that pays your prescriptions.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the only problem is, you shouldn't believe a word that comes out of that guy's mouth.
> 
> the only thing i heard in that interview was a dad using his life in the judicial system trying to get his son out of a crime, as he has likely done before.
> 
> ...


I don't think all that but your entitled to your own opinion.I do believe zimmerman to be wrong tho.As someone stated in here earlier,He had a CCW permit he is at a higher standard than just your average guy carrying a gun.There is no excuse why his gun should have been exposed at anytime.You wanna carry a gun your responsible for it.


----------



## Parker (Mar 29, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Why is that a like? If you're dieing here in the US, all you need to do is become broke and get on indigent care. You will get care immediately.


One of the things about the 40 million without health care is ~25-30 percent of the 40 million would have been signed up for medicare or medicaid had they gone into an emergency room to be taken care of.


----------



## Parker (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the only problem is, you shouldn't believe a word that comes out of that guy's mouth.
> 
> the only thing i heard in that interview was a dad using his life in the judicial system trying to get his son out of a crime, as he has likely done before.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if Zimmerman or Martin were angels or devils. You go where the facts take you.

There are surveillance tapes of the actual fight? Do you have a link to that?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> their specialized health care is not on par with ours, but their general health care is better. fact.
> 
> hey cliffey, how many canadians go bankrupt and lose their houses over medical debt? i bet it's far less (percentage wise and overall) than we have.


It takes up to 42 weeks for urgent heart valve surgery. Canada gets funding for each procedure. Too many with a bad heart in your area, you're SOL until the kind government sends money.

I ask you, would you rather lose your house or be dead?

I know it's not perfect here, but Canada is a far cry from it too. Why can't we have a system like Costa Rica. The WHO ranks them two spots higher than us in quality of care. Even with the higher initial cost, it's cheaper when you consider premiums, copays and deductibles. Isn't it pathetic a country that's pretty much third world compared to us gets it right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Parker said:


> One of the things about the 40 million without health care is ~25-30 percent of the 40 million would have been signed up for medicare or medicaid had they gone into an emergency room to be taken care of.


that means that 70-75% of those who were not medicare or medicaid eligible would have passed their costs onto the rest of us to some degree.

take this into a "SCOTUS deciding on obamacare" thread, please. i don't know why that thread is not alive yet, it damn well should be.

ironically, that is how i started off this thread.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> It takes up to 42 weeks for urgent heart valve surgery. Canada gets funding for each procedure. Too many with a bad heart in your area, you're SOL until the kind government sends money.
> 
> I ask you, would you rather lose your house or be dead?
> 
> I know it's not perfect here, but Canada is a far cry from it too. Why can't we have a system like Costa Rica. The WHO ranks them two spots higher than us in quality of care. Even with the higher initial cost, it's cheaper when you consider premiums, copays and deductibles. Isn't it pathetic a country that's pretty much third world compared to us gets it right?


My dad had quadruple bypass surgery and didn't wait longer than a couple days.Where do you get these "facts"?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Parker said:


> There are surveillance tapes of the actual fight? Do you have a link to that?


no, i only have surveillance tapes of a seemingly alert and unscathed zimmerman who did not appear to be at the point of being "beaten to death" or even in fear of "great bodily harm".

what i see in those surveillance tapes is an uninjured pussy who brought a gun out when his own actions provoked whatever happened that did not by any means threaten his life.

did you ever "seem suspicious" when walking home from the store while you were just a 17 year old?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> My dad had quadruple bypass surgery and didn't wait longer than a couple days.Where do you get these "facts"?


Your own government.

http://canadaonline.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/XJ&zTi=1&sdn=canadaonline&cdn=newsissues&tm=14&f=10&tt=14&bt=1&bts=1&zu=http://www.ahw.gov.ab.ca/waitlist/WaitListPublicHome.jsp


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Your own government.
> 
> http://canadaonline.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/XJ&zTi=1&sdn=canadaonline&cdn=newsissues&tm=14&f=10&tt=14&bt=1&bts=1&zu=http%3A//www.ahw.gov.ab.ca/waitlist/WaitListPublicHome.jsp


That doesn't show anything LOL


CountryLife expectancyInfant mortalityratePhysicians per 1000 peopleNurses per 1000 peoplePer capita expenditure on health (USD)Healthcare costs as a percent of GDP% of government revenue spent on health% of health costs paid by governmentAustralia81.44.22.89.73,1378.717.767.7*Canada**81.3**4.5**2.2**9.0**3,895**10.1**16.7**69.8*France81.04.03.47.73,60111.014.279.0Germany79.83.83.59.93,58810.417.676.9Japan82.62.62.19.42,5818.116.881.3Sweden81.02.53.610.83,3239.113.681.7UK79.14.82.510.02,9928.415.881.7US78.16.92.410.67,29016.018.545.4

Turns out we live longer,have better health care,and payless.

You think the US doesn't have people on a wait list to go for surgery?
Of course they do but people dying get moved to the top.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that means that 70-75% of those who were not medicare or medicaid eligible would have passed their costs onto the rest of us to some degree.
> 
> take this into a "SCOTUS deciding on obamacare" thread, please. i don't know why that thread is not alive yet, it damn well should be.
> 
> ironically, that is how i started off this thread.


Where's this thread? All I can find is Mr. I Don't Eat Food's Food death care thread.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> That doesn't show anything LOL
> 
> 
> CountryLife expectancyInfant mortalityratePhysicians per 1000 peopleNurses per 1000 peoplePer capita expenditure on health (USD)Healthcare costs as a percent of GDP% of government revenue spent on health% of health costs paid by governmentAustralia81.44.22.89.73,1378.717.767.7*Canada**81.3**4.5**2.2**9.0**3,895**10.1**16.7**69.8*France81.04.03.47.73,60111.014.279.0Germany79.83.83.59.93,58810.417.676.9Japan82.62.62.19.42,5818.116.881.3Sweden81.02.53.610.83,3239.113.681.7UK79.14.82.510.02,9928.415.881.7US78.16.92.410.67,29016.018.545.4
> ...


***like***


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ***like***


I have a gut feeling your being sarcastic.LOL So go on tell me why IM an idiot.You should start a thread canada vs. the us health care so we can argue there and not clutter up this thread with useless junk.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Where's this thread?


as i said, it is not alive yet.

it is on you to start it, as i care more about this case than kennedy's decision on the commerce clause. just like the 'best troll' thread you mentioned.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> That doesn't show anything LOL


Yes it does. I know it must be hard to follow the directions on the site with a 6th grade education. Here's a hint, click on the man's heart.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I have a gut feeling your being sarcastic.LOL So go on tell me why IM an idiot.You should start a thread canada vs. the us health care so we can argue there and not clutter up this thread with useless junk.


not being sarcastic at all, i do believe canada has a better overall health care system which costs less than ours. and no one has to lose their hom or livelihood due to medical debt.

i have friends that moved to kelowna, both which require frequent health care, one way more than the other.

canada's health care system is far superior at covering your every day citizen, but lacking for expediency for the wealthy.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not being sarcastic at all, i do believe canada has a better overall health care system which costs less than ours. and no one has to lose their hom or livelihood due to medical debt.
> 
> i have friends that moved to kelowna, both which require frequent health care, one way more than the other.
> 
> canada's health care system is far superior at covering your every day citizen, but lacking for expediency for the wealthy.


Yes I've heard of these wait times too.I've never heard of anyone I know ever having a problem.I think the problem is in Canada has a lot of small cities, only the big cities have the fancy medical equipment.So if I need to see a specialist I have to drive to the nearest city to see one.Same with if I need a major surgery I have to go to the big city.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> as i said, it is not alive yet.
> 
> it is on you to start it, as i care more about this case than kennedy's decision on the commerce clause. just like the 'best troll' thread you mentioned.


You should've made it first.


----------



## Blaze Master (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Yes I've heard of these wait times too.I've never heard of anyone I know ever having a problem.I think the problem is in Canada has a lot of small cities, only the big cities have the fancy medical equipment.So if I need to see a specialist I have to drive to the nearest city to see one.Same with if I need a major surgery I have to go to the big city.


i'm sure they have the same problem in america


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> That what Im saying.If trayvon did see the gun then he should have beaten or even killed Zimmerman.I just don't think zimmerman hunted him down and killed him tho on purpose.He probably didn't realize he flashed his gun.Regardless if trayvon did see that gun zimmerman is wrong.


One of the panelists brought up an interesting point. If Zimmerman is following Trayvon in his car for a while and then approaches Trayvon with weapon, why cant Trayvon use Stand Your Ground as a defense? Zimmerman again, never identified himself. Why does stand your ground only apply to the guy with the gun who was clearly the aggressor from the beginning?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I don't think all that but your entitled to your own opinion.I do believe zimmerman to be wrong tho.As someone stated in here earlier,He had a CCW permit he is at a higher standard than just your average guy carrying a gun.There is no excuse why his gun should have been exposed at anytime.You wanna carry a gun your responsible for it.


shit stories are changing everywhere. Good for you Cliffey. See that's how learning works.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 29, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> One of the panelists brought up an interesting point. If Zimmerman is following Trayvon in his car for a while and then approaches Trayvon with weapon, why cant Trayvon use Stand Your Ground as a defense? Zimmerman again, never identified himself. Why does stand your ground only apply to the guy with the gun who was clearly the aggressor from the beginning?


Because dead men tell no tales.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> shit stories are changing everywhere. Good for you Cliffey. See that's how learning works.



Actually I stand firm with what I said I don't think George zimmerman hunted him down and killed him for being a "fucking coon".
I think the kid had a shit attitude seen this dude following him and decided to go see what the fuck his problem was.
Zimmerman goes for his phone in his pocket in turn accidentally exposing his gun.Trayvon see's this and reacts accordingly.
Zimmerman is an obvious pussy and gets overwhelmed and shoots.In zimmermans head he probably see's it as self defense.


----------



## Parker (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i only have surveillance tapes of a seemingly alert and unscathed zimmerman who did not appear to be at the point of being "beaten to death" or even in fear of "great bodily harm".
> 
> what i see in those surveillance tapes is an uninjured pussy who brought a gun out when his own actions provoked whatever happened that did not by any means threaten his life.
> 
> did you ever "seem suspicious" when walking home from the store while you were just a 17 year old?


That's what I thought you are jumping to conclusions to fit your agenda. You have no idea how the fight started. You don't know if Zimmerman was cleaned up before he went into the police station. I saw that video. You cannot tell from that what happened. A clear closeup would help.
Granted if I was in Zimmermans shoes and was telling the truth I'd want all the evidence to be there. I wouldn't clean up one bit until pictures were taken in order to have evidence. But you never know whats going on in someones mind after a killing. Hard to think clearly.

If the shooting was at close range, how does Zimmerman run this kid down? he looks out of shape. That's what I don't see happening
Zimmerman was over zealous he said something to Martin and Martin started the fight. or Martin popped off and Zimmerman started the fight.

I do think the woman who said the police changed her story is a bit biased. "I saw this kid" The weight difference you can't see. Wearing a hoodie makes you bigger than what you are. Adds size. the 6" 140 looks a lot bigger.

All this being said, Zimmerman was the cause of the problem by continuing to follow him. Why can't he keep an eye on Martin at a distance? He doesn't follow, Martin is still alive.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

Parker said:


> That's what I thought you are jumping to conclusions to fit your agenda. You have no idea how the fight started. You don't know if Zimmerman was cleaned up before he went into the police station. I saw that video. You cannot tell from that what happened. A clear closeup would help.
> Granted if I was in Zimmermans shoes and was telling the truth I'd want all the evidence to be there. I wouldn't clean up one bit until pictures were taken in order to have evidence. But you never know whats going on in someones mind after a killing. Hard to think clearly.
> 
> If the shooting was at close range, how does Zimmerman run this kid down? he looks out of shape. That's what I don't see happening
> ...


 


Don't know about you but to me it's QUITE obvious that Z'Man is uninjured in the PD video , he OBVIOUSLY doesn't have a " smashed skull" , and he *obviously* doesn't have a broken nose , and not a mouse , a scratch , a cut. No lumps-n-bumps , nothing whatsoever........


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So your a witness too now? you should be subpoenaed.Show me facts not gum flaps.


 
And Anothereeeeeerrrrr example of hypocrisy...............your evidence proving a broken nose and " smashed skull" are where again?


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 29, 2012)

I saw it go down! The fat white dude got out of his truck and pistol whipped trayvon in the face!! Then stood over him and put one in his chest!! I'm testifying!!!


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I dunno, I have thrown bare knuckle fists and haven't got a bruise or a cut on them, except that one time i hit a guy in the teeth, I got some nasty infectious cuts on my left knuckles from that one.
> 
> t.


 

Then either A. you've actually hit very , very few individuals barehanded , or B. you can't punch for power , either through lack of technique and training or just lack of form and mechanics. 

You just really screwed yourself up , because TRUST me punching someone barehanded **in the head** and creating the sort of injuries that you **claim** Z'man had will almost inevitably leave some evidence with your hands. 

Chances are very , very slim that this would not be the case.And Z'man is clearly unmarked in the PD vid , no broken nose or " smashed skull".........


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> And Anothereeeeeerrrrr example of hypocrisy...............your evidence proving a broken nose and " smashed skull" are where again?


The official police report.Where anyone with half a brain would think to look for evidence.
He was treated on the scene by SFD.Im sure they would testify to this under oath.Im sure they do that kind of thing all the time.You really believe this is one giant racist cover-up conspiracy don't you?Everyone's in on it.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> They don't make statements.Witnesses do.They record evidence.Go ahead keep telling me how dumb I am while looking like an idiot.


 

He looks dumb? Really? You're the one looking like a complete and uncomprehending fool by dodging the question. What exactly does the above have to do with the question you were asked. Just exactly ho does it provide an answer to said question. 

( this should be good..........convoluted canadian logic)


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He.Doesn't mean all do.Never seen a boxing match with a guys nose sitting beside his ear and only a couple drops of blood?


 

No , and neither have you. Don't start exageration on this subject , it's gonna end very , very badly for you. Nobody has ever ended up with their " nose beside their ear " and breaks bleed BAD under repeated jabs etc. , don't bother even making a cursory attempt to bullshit me on this until you've set there between rounds with ab-cotton soaking it up and your corner-man sneaking clotisol up there on a swab so it doesn't get stopped on blood. 

Your boy doesn't have a broken nose.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> One of the panelists brought up an interesting point. If Zimmerman is following Trayvon in his car for a while and then approaches Trayvon with weapon, why cant Trayvon use Stand Your Ground as a defense? Zimmerman again, never identified himself. Why does stand your ground only apply to the guy with the gun who was clearly the aggressor from the beginning?


In my opinion, both Zimmer and Trayvon could use SYG in the scenario that played out. Only one of them could be left standing though. It happens to be Zimmer.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> did the slight bobbing up and down with each step cause you any discomfort?
> 
> did it hurt especially when you leaned your head forward?


 
Not me , just discomfort period , but then I'm used to it , train for a long time and you're going get a few , along with getting cut ,even with headgear , abrasions , a broken hand or three , maybe an occasional rib. Depends on the individual and how hard they like to go/train....... 

I just don't see evidence that Z'man was in a scrap.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Not me , just discomfort period , but then I'm used to it , train for a long time and you're going get a few , along with getting cut ,even with headgear , abrasions , a broken hand or three , maybe an occasional rib. Depends on the individual and how hard they like to go/train.......
> 
> I just don't see evidence that Z'man was in a scrap.


Well thank god you are going to testify to that on Travan's behalf. I am sure his family will be really grateful to have an internet EXPERT like you on the stand.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> again, kindly keep race out of this thread, this has nothing to do with race.


 

In the context of the basic arguement yes you are correct. However we are talking about Sanford Florida and ultimately race will be an issue if not the major issue. This of course should be different , but it won't be.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> http://dailycaller.com/2012/03/29/police-surveillance-video-of-zimmerman-may-show-head-injury/


WOW... can you read a more right leaning source...figures. That is not a injury. Would have been nice if they could have told us the frame it was stopped to take the still....and after reading the comments on on this I see were you are getting your dumb ass info from.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> ?????? that shit fucks your whole world up. you must be really tough, like Rambo, or Chuck Norris. PS.......i fought in tournaments, and have had my nose broken. i throbs all day.........hard to sleep.


 
Yeah especially when you roll over and it brushes the pillow too hard or something.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL............. seems photoshoped to me............LOL..... Oh my anything to make trayvon look like a victim, how sad


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> In my opinion, both Zimmer and Trayvon could use SYG in the scenario that played out. Only one of them could be left standing though. It happens to be Zimmer.


How so man?? Killerman stalked and approached my nigga tray tray... SYG?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> You're fulla shit. Simple as that , I'm used to such injuries and yeah they can be dealt with but you're exxagerating again in an effort to inflate yourself. I have no doubt you went to work , but don't be a bullshit artist and try to tell for folks that it doesn't hurt and hurt for quite some duration.
> 
> Especially when you start blowing the dried out clotted chunks out a couple of days later.


Well if I told you my job also included hanging from a harness 100 ft. in the air for 12 hrs you really wouldn't believe me but its the truth.I never said it wasn't painful.Im saying its not like you can't function.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 29, 2012)

If that's the case the criminal can use SYG as soon as the victim starts standing his.. Let's settle our disagreements with a good ol' fashion SYG showdown!!!


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> does the bobbing up and down of walking make it hurt a little, enough to wince or show visible discomfort?
> 
> how about when you lean forward, like while exiting a vehicle? does that make you wince or show visible discomfort?
> 
> i'm just surveying people now to see what their experiences with a broken nose were like.


 

Screw wincing and all the rest of it Buck , if it's broken folks will SEE it , I've *never* seen a broken nose that you couldn't tell and in a lot of cases you'll look like a damned raccoon , suck in too much air though prior to the swelling and pain stopping you using it to breathe and it'll puff you up even MORE. I've been in a lotta gyms in a lotta locations over many decades and this has always held true. 

Can a guy deal with a broken nose , sure you can , you can even continue on with one , many folks have finished out with a break , hell Ali went from the 2nd on with Norton with a freaking broken jaw , lotsa folks have finished with a broken nose , howver NONE of us ever NOT showed it. 

And think about what's on the face of anyone with a broken nose , beyond the quite obvious swelling and marks , black eyes etc...............ain't no tape etc on his mug now is there.

Zimmerman shows absolutely ZERO signs of actually having a broken nose


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Maybe, my ass. He is full of shit.


 

So much so that his eyes are brown.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Well if I told you my job also included hanging from a harness 100 ft. in the air for 12 hrs you really wouldn't believe me but its the truth.I never said it wasn't painful.Im saying its not like you can't function.


Then guy you really have not had your nose broken. That shit hurts. You sure as hell not moving around that day or the next.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i just don't get why anyone would needlessly inject race into this.


This is America. Race baiting is never "needless"! It's how we roll.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> This is America. Race baiting is never "needless"! It's how we roll.


No its how *you* roll


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Why dont you ask the Black Panthers, Al Sharpton and others why they injected race into this...


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> then guy you really have not had your nose broken. That shit hurts. You sure as hell not moving around that day or the next.


waaaaaaaah


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

Why was this trying to be swept under the rug ????


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> LOL Do you really believe that? The only place canadians go for treatment there is the mayo clinic.They don't go to martin luther king hospital or something.


 
I guess you know all the OTHER Canadians , what;s there like 3 of them 'eh?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I don't think all that but your entitled to your own opinion.I do believe zimmerman to be wrong tho.As someone stated in here earlier,He had a CCW permit he is at a higher standard than just your average guy carrying a gun.There is no excuse why his gun should have been exposed at anytime.You wanna carry a gun your responsible for it.


 

Gradual reversal of your previous stance.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Why was this trying to be swept under the rug ????


Explain more Al Sharpton?Who Is sweeping what under the rug?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> waaaaaaaah


lol...yup took a solid elbow to the nose playing basketball..hit the ground and only thing I saw was stars, lighting and moons...Wanted to cry but that shit hurt to bad to release tears. Could not move around for a couple of days without major head pain..Had two black eyes and a swollen nose. within the hour you saw the damage


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> lol...yup took a solid elbow to the nose playing basketball..hit the ground and only thing I saw was stars, lighting and moons...Wanted to cry but that shit hurt to bad to release tears. Could not move around for a couple of days without major head pain..Had two black eyes and a swollen nose. within the hour you saw the damage


Im white.I don't play basketball.Because I suck at it.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 29, 2012)

There's a 1million dollar bounty on Zimmerman, posted up by the black panthers.. I just quit my job, I'm on the hunt now baby!!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Im white.I don't play basketball.Because I suck at it.


yeah its kinda hard playing on that ice Canadian ..yes it never stops


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> There's a 1million dollar bounty on Zimmerman, posted up by the black panthers.. I just quit my job, I'm on the hunt now baby!!


is that cash ????


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> is that cash ????


Doubt it if this guys pawning his guns.LOL

[h=1]New Black Panther Party Leader Arrested After Pawning Gun[/h]
http://newsone.com/nation/crime/ruthlogan/hashim-nzinga-arrested-after-pawning-gun/


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that would mean that any assault that trayvon committed was justified.
> 
> if somebody stalked me like that, and i was just 17 years old and on my way back from the store, i might ask them "what the fuck is your problem?".
> 
> ...


Under SYG, you are probably correct on this point. Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on your beliefs about self defense), Zimmer is legally justified to use lethal force to defend himself from your lethal intentions. I think what you describe is probably what happened, more or less.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

angelsbandit said:


> Y' all must be some real men if you can't function with a little broken
> nose. Most broken noses do not result in black eyes, and most do not even
> bleed.
> 
> ...


tell that to this guy


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

or this guy


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> No its how *you* roll


This is rich, coming from the guy who posted the VERY FIRST racial comment on this entire thread. Actually, there was a crude racist comment prior to yours but it came from one of the (many) illiterate posters, so I ignored that one.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 29, 2012)

Desert Dood, page 247... Give me my answer... Please?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> This is rich, coming from the guy who posted the VERY FIRST racial comment on this entire thread. Actually, there was a crude racist comment prior to yours but it came from one of the (many) illiterate posters, so I ignored that one.


show me my post


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Desert Dood, page 247... Give me my answer... Please?


Ask a coherent question first. Be interesting. Then I might know what you are talking about and also be motivated to respond.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Well if I told you my job also included hanging from a harness 100 ft. in the air for 12 hrs you really wouldn't believe me but its the truth.I never said it wasn't painful.Im saying its not like you can't function.


 

You're finally right about something , no I don't believe you. And YEAH you can " function". And now you're backpeddling even more , ya went from " doesn't bother me" to " I never said it wasn't painful". 


You damn straight it's painful , even if you're used to such pain and can handle it , it's still plenty damned "painful".....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

Desert Dick show me my post that was so racist...


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> show me my post


I posted a string of comments somewhere around page 120 where I tracked down the descent into race baiting on this thread. You had the distinction of being first. UB was close behind.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Im white.I don't play basketball.Because I suck at it.


 
Well I'm sure you're better at basketball than you are at " debate".


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> You're finally right about something , no I don't believe you. And YEAH you can " function". And now you're backpeddling even more , ya went from " doesn't bother me" to " I never said it wasn't painful".
> 
> 
> You damn straight it's painful , even if you're used to such pain and can handle it , it's still plenty damned "painful".....


Make up more shit.Didn't I say it tickled?


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

angelsbandit said:


> Y' all must be some real men if you can't function with a little broken
> nose. Most broken noses do not result in black eyes, and most do not even
> bleed.
> 
> ...


 

B U L L S H I T ..........................tell me are you the sort of punk ass bitch that wants to convict the victim?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I posted a string of comments somewhere around page 120 where I tracked down the descent into race baiting on this thread. You had the distinction of being first. UB was close behind.


 please show me or STFU.. I say you lie


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Make up more shit.Didn't I say it tickled?


 


Now of course you're gonna show us all the " madeup shit" ? Right? Oh that's right it's like Z'Man " smashed skull"...


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Really?..... What a guy. Pretty cut and dry, I'm asking you to explain your position on both parties being able to use SYG.... dick


zimmermans out for a leisurely stroll trayvon happens to be walking in front of him and mistakenly assumues he's a threat and decides to stand his ground.Zimmerman while star gazing see's an angry black man coming after him see's the threat also stands his ground and shoots


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> please show me or STFU.. I say you lie


Start reading from post 756 on page 76, for about the next 8 or 9 posts by me. Racists can read, right?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Start reading from post 756 on page 76, for about the next 8 or 9 posts by me. Racists can read, right?


How about you just qoute my racist qoute...I say you lie


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

Please tell me your dumb ass is not talking about the question I asked about " if Zimmerman called Treyvon a fuckin coon". Dude how is that me being fuckin racist.Zimmerman is the one who said it not me..typical


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

What if they would have both had guns and both decided to stand their ground at the exact same time.Pulled and fired at the exact same time and died at the exact same time? Now that would be a story.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What if they would have both had guns and both decided to stand their ground at the exact same time.Pulled and fired at the exact same time and died at the exact same time? Now that would be a story.


One of the very reasons that "stand your ground" law needs to be revisited. turning this country into the Wild Wild West


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> One of the very reasons that "stand your ground" law needs to be revisited. turning this country into the Wild Wild West


Speaking from experience, I find the wild west to be much more polite than the no-gun police state that is Chicago.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> One of the very reasons that "stand your ground" law needs to be revisited. turning this country into the Wild Wild West


Did you need to add the extra "Wild" there for emphasis? What are you? Will Smith or something?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Did you need to add the extra "Wild" there for emphasis? What are you? Will Smith or something?


Actually "The Wild Wild West" was first a tv series that ran from 65-69. Now go tell someone you just learned something.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Really?..... What a guy. Pretty cut and dry, I'm asking you to explain your position on both parties being able to use SYG.... dick


Don't have much time as I have to go to work, but here is a quick explanation:

Under Florida's SYG law Trayvon's action might have been legitimate. He was followed by an unknown man on a dark, rainy night. The man approached him and Trayvon sees that he is armed. Fearing for his life, Trayvon punches the man and knocks him to the ground. He then climbs on top and proceeds to bash his skull into the ground until the man (Zimmer) is immobile. Zimmer dies. Trayvon claims he feared for his own life. Given that set of circumstances, Trayvon would probably be shielded by SYG.

Zimmer was acting as a neighborhood watchman. he observes a suspicious person eyeballing homes in a neighborhood plagued by burglaries. He approached the man (Trayvon) and asks him what he is doing in the neighborhood. Annoyed that he is being questioned by a stranger Trayvon punches the stranger (Zimmer) in the face knocking him to the ground, then mounts him and proceeds to wail on him. Zimmer, fearing for his life, manages to draw his legal weapon and puts a round through Trayvon's chest. Trayvon expires. Given that set of circumstances, Zimmer is shielded by SYG.

Scenario two seems to be what happened.


----------



## Parker (Mar 29, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Don't know about you but to me it's QUITE obvious that Z'Man is uninjured in the PD video , he OBVIOUSLY doesn't have a " smashed skull" , and he *obviously* doesn't have a broken nose , and not a mouse , a scratch , a cut. No lumps-n-bumps , nothing whatsoever........


Maybe you've seen a better quality one that I have. I couldnt tell. A "solid" broken nose does give you 2 black eyes.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 29, 2012)

50 more pages in one night


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Speaking from experience, I find the wild west to be much more polite than the no-gun police state that is Chicago.


Having grown up in Chicago and now living in the wild, wild west, I have to agree.


----------



## Parker (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Why was this trying to be swept under the rug ????


That's another thing. why were the manslaughter charges not pursued?


----------



## Parker (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Please tell me your dumb ass is not talking about the question I asked about " if Zimmerman called Treyvon a fuckin coon". Dude how is that me being fuckin racist.Zimmerman is the one who said it not me..typical


You're not saying that makes it justified for Martin to attack him are you?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Parker said:


> That's another thing. why were the manslaughter charges not pursued?


Not enough evidence for a conviction.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Please tell me your dumb ass is not talking about the question I asked about " if Zimmerman called Treyvon a fuckin coon". Dude how is that me being fuckin racist.Zimmerman is the one who said it not me..typical


I don't think it's you being racist, but it's definitely you repeating and propagating a false assertion from a racist element of the people who are rushing to convict Zimmerman in the court of public opinion. I've listened to the recording dozens of times and it clearly sounds like he says punks. A tv station in Florida, not looking to exonerate Zimm, hired an expert in voice analyzation and it was determined he did not say "coon". Maybe the expert is wrong, but the EVIDENCE so far would favor the position he didn't say it, so continuing to use it in debate facing that evidence to the contrary, could be perceived as "racist" by some.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Don't have much time as I have to go to work, but here is a quick explanation:
> 
> Under Florida's SYG law Trayvon's action might have been legitimate. He was followed by an unknown man on a dark, rainy night. The man approached him and Trayvon sees that he is armed. Fearing for his life, Trayvon punches the man and knocks him to the ground. He then climbs on top and proceeds to bash his skull into the ground until the man (Zimmer) is immobile. Zimmer dies. Trayvon claims he feared for his own life. Given that set of circumstances, Trayvon would probably be shielded by SYG.
> 
> ...


 Thank you sir. I appreciate it. Next time save your arrogant shit for someone who is actually incoherent and illiterate.

Zimmerman is a self appointed watchman.. Which holds Zero weight in the eyes of the law. Same reason those self appointed super heros go to jail after mollywhopping a car jacker.. When he stepped out of his vehicle, his SYG case goes out of the window... He went to Trayvan's ground. You can't Claim SYG when you approach the other party or when someone starts to defend themself an starts handing you a beating. In my opinion.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Thank you sir. I appreciate it. Next time save your arrogant shit for someone who is actually incoherent and illiterate.
> 
> Zimmerman is a self appointed watchman.. Which holds Zero weight in the eyes of the law. Same reason those self appointed super heros go to jail after mollywhopping a car jacker.. When he stepped out of his vehicle, his SYG case goes out of the window... He went to Trayvan's ground. You can't Claim SYG when you approach the other party or when someone starts to defend themself an starts handing you a beating. In my opinion.



Zimmermans story is he was approached by martin as he was walking back to his truck.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 29, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Thank you sir. I appreciate it. Next time save your arrogant shit for someone who is actually incoherent and illiterate.
> 
> Zimmerman is a self appointed watchman.. Which holds Zero weight in the eyes of the law. Same reason those self appointed super heros go to jail after mollywhopping a car jacker.. When he stepped out of his vehicle, his SYG case goes out of the window... He went to Trayvan's ground. You can't Claim SYG when you approach the other party or when someone starts to defend themself an starts handing you a beating. In my opinion.



If and it's a big "if", Zimmerman did indeed turn his back on Trayvan and procede to "retreat" to his vehicle as he has consistantly claimed from the first questioning by the police, and Trayvan attacked him as he was "retreating" to his vehicle, then he absolutely can claim SYG. I certainly can't say that's how it went down, but if it's determined that scenario is factual, he most likely walks. Everything up to the point he turns to "retreat" to his vehicle is meaningless as NONE of it was illegal. That's probably what this case is going to come down to and it's probably why he's walking the streets right now.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

Parker said:


> You're not saying that makes it justified for Martin to attack him are you?


Not at all. I was asking the question as to what Zimmerman said.. I really wanted to know did he say coon, goon or what..


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

Parker said:


> Maybe you've seen a better quality one that I have. I couldnt tell. A "solid" broken nose does give you 2 black eyes.


 

Which is exactly what I've previously stated. He doesn't have *any* obvious injuries whatsoever. Certainly not the sort you'd expect to view if a guy was getting his ass beaten so badly that he had to shoot the guy.


----------



## Justin00 (Mar 29, 2012)

The sad part is that we are all still racist, and no one even sees it. And i'm not just talking about white and latino ppl, as long as we are referring to ppl as black, white, asian, or latino we are mentally separating everyone into groups that we have expectations of, and thats the definition of racism. How am I as a white male supposed to be able to forget racism and move on to peaceful existence with the rest of my friends, family, and society when every time i expose my self to any type of social or media interaction all anyone talks about is racism, how bad it is here or there, what happened here or there, why im a bad person for being white, and how i have to be careful of everything i say because there might be someone around who will think im racist. (even something as simple as the clique "you people" directed at a group not containing yourself and containing at least one person of African decent)

This is one of the few situations where bringing more attention to it, and keeping it in the social spotlight, pointing fingers at causes, and constantly reminding us is only going to worsen the problem. It will continue to heighten the any remaining conflict and will spur a wave of resentment of all involved directed at there accusers/persecutors.

In my paraphrase and interpretation of the words of Smokey the Bear - "Only you can prevent racism!" by not continuing it. and every single one of us who said well if they would do this or stop that (things like BET, and the NAACP (had a purpose at one time, now its just the new Klan) do incite anger in me) (over half of my black friends feel the need to tell me regularly how hard it is to be black, and how unfairly they get treated at every thing, even when its perfectly clear that a large number of there problems are caused but personal decisions)....... we are still being racist, lets let it go and move on.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> The sad part is that we are all still racist, and no one even sees it. And i'm not just talking about white and latino ppl, as long as we are referring to ppl as black, white, asian, or latino we are mentally separating everyone into groups that we have expectations of, and thats the definition of racism. How am I as a white male supposed to be able to forget racism and move on to peaceful existence with the rest of my friends, family, and society when every time i expose my self to any type of social or media interaction all anyone talks about is racism, how bad it is here or there, what happened here or there, why im a bad person for being white, and how i have to be careful of everything i say because there might be someone around who will think im racist. (even something as simple as the clique "you people" directed at a group not containing yourself and containing at least one person of African decent)
> 
> This is one of the few situations where bringing more attention to it, and keeping it in the social spotlight, pointing fingers at causes, and constantly reminding us is only going to worsen the problem. It will continue to heighten the any remaining conflict and will spur a wave of resentment of all involved directed at there accusers/persecutors.
> 
> In my paraphrase and interpretation of the words of Smokey the Bear - "Only you can prevent racism!" by not continuing it. and every single one of us who said well if they would do this or stop that (things like BET, and the NAACP (had a purpose at one time, now its just the new Klan) do incite anger in me) (over half of my black friends feel the need to tell me regularly how hard it is to be black, and how unfairly they get treated at every thing, even when its perfectly clear that a large number of there problems are caused but personal decisions)....... we are still being racist, lets let it go and move on.


If the government wanted to eliminate racism they wouldnt categorize and quantify people as minorities, etc. They wouldnt include race on about every government form there is. The government teaches us class warfare so we fight amongst each other while not realizing who the true enemy is.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> If the government wanted to eliminate racism they wouldnt categorize and quantify people as minorities, etc. They wouldnt include race on about every government form there is. The government teaches us class warfare so we fight amongst each other while not realizing who the true enemy is.


Brilliant really


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> If the government wanted to eliminate racism they wouldnt categorize and quantify people as minorities, etc. They wouldnt include race on about every government form there is. The government teaches us class warfare so we fight amongst each other while not realizing who the true enemy is.


The government teaches us class warfare so we fight amongst each other while not realizing who the true enemy is.


George Carlin?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> The government teaches us class warfare so we fight amongst each other while not realizing who the true enemy is.
> 
> 
> George Carlin?


Reality cliffey, Reality...


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Reality cliffey, Reality...


Yes I agree 100%.George Carlin said something very similar to this I thought you were quoting him.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 29, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Go fuck yourself. And my expertise doesn't come from the net ya idiotic clown. Get the fuck back to me when you actually know which end of an Endswell is which , you know jackshit on this subject , I do and YEAH I do have some "expertise" you punk , maybe you can figure out the why and how of it.
> 
> Like I stated get the fuck back to when you know how to use an Endswell.


Ive blown up NLSXK1's bullshitting ass more times than he cares to remember. He talks out of his ass constantly. No experience cites the internet, talks about tax breaks for job creation and he has a one man business. Grade A asshat.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Don't have much time as I have to go to work, but here is a quick explanation:
> 
> Under Florida's SYG law Trayvon's action might have been legitimate. He was followed by an unknown man on a dark, rainy night. The man approached him and Trayvon sees that he is armed. Fearing for his life, Trayvon punches the man and knocks him to the ground. He then climbs on top and proceeds to bash his skull into the ground until the man (Zimmer) is immobile. Zimmer dies. Trayvon claims he feared for his own life. Given that set of circumstances, Trayvon would probably be shielded by SYG.
> 
> ...


The two scenarios are exactly the same, except Trayvon got shot not in the manner you described. What makes it racist are Zimmerman's prejudgment of Trayvon, his treatment of Trayvon, and the police cover up. 

No racism here. I find it hilarious that the only two people who have admitted to being racist are two minorities. Goes to show how honest this discussion is.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Ive blown up NLSXK1's bullshitting ass more times than he cares to remember. He talks out of his ass constantly. No experience cites the internet, talks about tax breaks for job creation and he has a one man business. Grade A asshat.


You are a legend in your own mind....


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> If the government wanted to eliminate racism they wouldnt categorize and quantify people as minorities, etc. They wouldnt include race on about every government form there is. The government teaches us class warfare so we fight amongst each other while not realizing who the true enemy is.


Wisdom? There is a greater enemy but the everyday indignities should not be overlooked. White kids dont get followed around big retail stores unless its an all white town. Tell me different folks.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Wisdom? There is a greater enemy but the everyday indignities should not be overlooked. White kids dont get followed around big retail stores unless its an all white town. Tell me different folks.


WAAAH get over it man.Your reacting exactly the way the race baiters want you too.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 29, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Which is exactly what I've previously stated. He doesn't have *any* obvious injuries whatsoever. Certainly not the sort you'd expect to view if a guy was getting his ass beaten so badly that he had to shoot the guy.


Watch out guys, I can tell that RoninAmok is flaming the shit out of this thread like he owns it. He did the same to us yesterday on a thread in Toke n' Talk. Once he doesn't agree with you he just goes bananas and starts making shit up and accusing you of all kinds of BS. Seriously, just ignore him cause it's impossible to reason with this...

View attachment 2096933

I'm outta here. Good luck guys. Watch the 15 posts of flaming wrath that are about to follow or go check out the "Spike Lee" thread in T&T.


----------



## patlpp (Mar 29, 2012)

patlpp said:


> I am suprized what a buzz I have with 2 tramadol and 2 shots of bourbon. It made me think in a differnt perspective. If the perp is a white hispanic, does that mean obama is a white african-american?





UncleBuck said:


> what the hell does race have to do with any of this?




My statement was to show that the media has made this into a race issue. Why the term "White Hispanic" coined by the NY times? Why did Sharpton and Jackson get into the picture and the Black Panther crap; not to mention Spike Lee (WTF?)? Why did NBC fail to mention that the dispatcher asked Zimmerman what his perceived race of the perp was, instead they report him stating only "he's black" as if he stated it on his own. 

To me, The hardcore evidence is Zimmerman was told NOT to pursue, to wait for LE. All neighborhood watch groups are told to follow LE instructions at all times. If Zman would have done what he was told, none of this would have happened. By him continuing to pursue, he has crossed into vigilantism.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Thank you sir. I appreciate it. Next time save your arrogant shit for someone who is actually incoherent and illiterate.
> 
> Zimmerman is a self appointed watchman.. Which holds Zero weight in the eyes of the law. Same reason those self appointed super heros go to jail after mollywhopping a car jacker.. When he stepped out of his vehicle, his SYG case goes out of the window... He went to Trayvan's ground. You can't Claim SYG when you approach the other party or when someone starts to defend themself an starts handing you a beating. In my opinion.


I apologize if I seemed arrogant. I did not understand your original question, and it was not exactly phrased in a polite manner, but, hey this is the internet and arrogance is what makes it all so fun. Next time, if you ask me a question, make it clear what your question is.

To your point about Z being "self appointed" etc. It makes no difference, legally. Go read UB's link to the Florida law (776.041, exception 2a). That section shields Z's actions. The only question is whether Z "reasonably" feared great bodily harm or death. UB continually cites the "duty to retreat" portion of that exception but given the evidence (Z was on his back taking a beating) it seems pretty clear that Z could not retreat. 

As to the reasonableness of Z's fear of great bodily harm or death, it does seem reasonable to me. If somebody had punched me in the face and knocked me to the ground and then proceeded to climb on top of me to continue the beating, I would fear great bodily harm or death. I think I am a reasonable person. Please note that there is no requirement in the law that says you "must be severely injured or else your fears are unreasonable". In my opinion, that is why Z was not charged and why he will never be convicted if he is charged... *UNLESS *some new evidence emerges that puts the lie to Z's claims.


----------



## abandonconflict (Mar 29, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> NLSXK1. Grade A asshat.


Ass wagon is the term I use.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> hey cliffey, how many canadians go bankrupt and lose their houses over medical debt? i bet it's far less (percentage wise and overall) than we have.


When you declare bankruptcy, you get to keep your primary residence. Yes, it is true that Americans who have declared bankruptcy had to give up their homes, but not the one they live in, just the extra homes they have laying around.

There is no epidemic of people losing their homes over medical bills in the USA.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> The two scenarios are exactly the same, except Trayvon got shot not in the manner you described. What makes it racist are Zimmerman's prejudgment of Trayvon, his treatment of Trayvon, and the police cover up.
> 
> No racism here. I find it hilarious that the only two people who have admitted to being racist are two minorities. Goes to show how honest this discussion is.


Please describe for us how Trayvon did get shot then. Feel free to cite any evidence you have to back up your description.

*"No racism here. I find it hilarious that the only two people who have admitted to being racist are two minorities. Goes to show how honest this discussion is."*
We get it, you have vast "street experience" that none of the rest of us have The rest of us are all sheltered in Alabaster cocoons, hence our experience is only applicable to drinking tea while discussing the stock market and the best way to further oppress those who we already oppress. You don't have to say it again. We get it.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> .In zimmermans head he probably see's it as self defense.


 The Crux of what a trial would find. DID Zimmerman BELIEVE his life was in danger? If he did, then they will find it justified. Of course that isn't saying he won't get some kind of punishment, the wolves are at the door and they want their pound of flesh.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The Crux of what a trial would find. DID Zimmerman BELIEVE his life was in danger? If he did, then they will find it justified. Of course that isn't saying he won't get some kind of punishment, the wolves are at the door and they want their pound of flesh.


Amen, northern brother, amen.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The Crux of what a trial would find. DID Zimmerman BELIEVE his life was in danger? If he did, then they will find it justified. Of course that isn't saying he won't get some kind of punishment, the wolves are at the door and they want their pound of flesh.


Personally If I were zimmerman I would just confess to murder.I mean really even if this does go to trail and he is proven to be not guilty, he will still be guilty in the court of public opinion.At Least if he serves jail time most people will forget about it.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> WAAAH get over it man.Your reacting exactly the way the race baiters want you too.


nope Im reacting from experience again something you admittedly dont have. Close the curtains and call the neighborhood watch cliffey, or maybe Charles Bronson's moustache would tickle your fancy?


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

Did SPD and SFD conspire to invent Zimmerman's injuries:

http://reason.com/blog/2012/03/29/did-police-and-paramedics-conspire-to-in


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 29, 2012)

Go to jail for murdering a kid that almost everyone in that jail views as a hate crime. Yeah, that will work out great for the dude.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> The sad part is that we are all still racist, and no one even sees it. And i'm not just talking about white and latino ppl, as long as we are referring to ppl as black, white, asian, or latino we are mentally separating everyone into groups that we have expectations of, and thats the definition of racism. How am I as a white male supposed to be able to forget racism and move on to peaceful existence with the rest of my friends, family, and society when every time i expose my self to any type of social or media interaction all anyone talks about is racism, how bad it is here or there, what happened here or there, why im a bad person for being white, and how i have to be careful of everything i say because there might be someone around who will think im racist. (even something as simple as the clique "you people" directed at a group not containing yourself and containing at least one person of African decent)
> 
> This is one of the few situations where bringing more attention to it, and keeping it in the social spotlight, pointing fingers at causes, and constantly reminding us is only going to worsen the problem. It will continue to heighten the any remaining conflict and will spur a wave of resentment of all involved directed at there accusers/persecutors.
> 
> In my paraphrase and interpretation of the words of Smokey the Bear - "Only you can prevent racism!" by not continuing it. and every single one of us who said well if they would do this or stop that (things like BET, and the NAACP (had a purpose at one time, now its just the new Klan) do incite anger in me) (over half of my black friends feel the need to tell me regularly how hard it is to be black, and how unfairly they get treated at every thing, even when its perfectly clear that a large number of there problems are caused but personal decisions)....... we are still being racist, lets let it go and move on.


You're not supposed to forget about racism, you're just not supposed to do it anymore and correct people who still practice it. That's the problem it doesn't just go away because people misuse it or you're tired of hearing about it. Half the thread is full of comments like he deserved it for wearing a hoodie or for punching a bus driver or for smoking weed. How else but racism would you judge someone you've never scene and determine they did those things by looking at them? Fuck my grammar you get the point.

It may not be you but do you nervously chuckle when someone says something racist instead of saying "WTF is your problem"?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> If the government wanted to eliminate racism they wouldnt categorize and quantify people as minorities, etc. They wouldnt include race on about every government form there is. The government teaches us class warfare so we fight amongst each other while not realizing who the true enemy is.


**LIKE**


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I apologize if I seemed arrogant. I did not understand your original question, and it was not exactly phrased in a polite manner, but, hey this is the internet and arrogance is what makes it all so fun. Next time, if you ask me a question, make it clear what your question is.
> 
> To your point about Z being "self appointed" etc. It makes no difference, legally. Go read UB's link to the Florida law (776.041, exception 2a). That section shields Z's actions. The only question is whether Z "reasonably" feared great bodily harm or death. UB continually cites the "duty to retreat" portion of that exception but given the evidence (Z was on his back taking a beating) it seems pretty clear that Z could not retreat.
> 
> As to the reasonableness of Z's fear of great bodily harm or death, it does seem reasonable to me. If somebody had punched me in the face and knocked me to the ground and then proceeded to climb on top of me to continue the beating, I would fear great bodily harm or death. I think I am a reasonable person. Please note that there is no requirement in the law that says you "must be severely injured or else your fears are unreasonable". In my opinion, that is why Z was not charged and why he will never be convicted if he is charged... *UNLESS *some new evidence emerges that puts the lie to Z's claims.


All is forgiven and I can be abit, abrasive.. So anyway 

Pretty clear ZimmZimm could not retreat? He made the Advance! At why point does he forfeit SYG? If I go looking for trouble and start getting folded, Can I shoot someone?


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

Hmmm, I am stuck on page 254. Weird.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> If the government wanted to eliminate racism they wouldnt categorize and quantify people as minorities, etc. They wouldnt include race on about every government form there is. The government teaches us class warfare so we fight amongst each other while not realizing who the true enemy is.


Ron Paul Award


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Did SPD and SFD conspire to invent Zimmerman's injuries:
> 
> http://reason.com/blog/2012/03/29/did-police-and-paramedics-conspire-to-in


why do people use right wing blogs to try and prove a point. for love of dog why do you link us to a fucking blog


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

Page 220 and 255 are "locked out". I don't get it.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

Parker said:


> That's another thing. why were the manslaughter charges not pursued?


Thats all most people are asking. Why ????? let the jury sort it out, but letting this go sets a bad precedents.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Watch out guys, I can tell that RoninAmok is flaming the shit out of this thread like he owns it. He did the same to us yesterday on a thread in Toke n' Talk. Once he doesn't agree with you he just goes bananas and starts making shit up and accusing you of all kinds of BS. Seriously, just ignore him cause it's impossible to reason with this...
> 
> View attachment 2096933
> 
> I'm outta here. Good luck guys. Watch the 15 posts of flaming wrath that are about to follow or go check out the "Spike Lee" thread in T&T.


So True.

**LIKE**


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Page 220 and 255 are "locked out". I don't get it.


Change your setting to view 40 posts per page, then its only 64 pages long.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> All is forgiven and I can be abit, abrasive.. So anyway
> 
> Pretty clear ZimmZimm could not retreat? He made the Advance! At why point does he forfeit SYG? If I go looking for trouble and start getting folded, Can I shoot someone?


No problem.

All I can say is, read the law. Google 776.041. It looks like the only way you completely lose SYG protections is if you are committing a felony.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> why do people use right wing blogs to try and prove a point. for love of dog why do you link us to a fucking blog


That's it, attack the source as having no credibility because they aren't (insert your own idea of what makes a source credible).


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> why do people use right wing blogs to try and prove a point. for love of dog why do you link us to a fucking blog


Reason.com is a libertarian magazine, it is anything but right wing. Try a bit of reading outside your own sphere, it can be fun.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Change your setting to view 40 posts per page, then its only 64 pages long.


yeah, I just figured that out. Thanks. Still weird that pages get "locked".


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

patlpp said:


> My statement was to show that the media has made this into a race issue. Why the term "White Hispanic" coined by the NY times? Why did Sharpton and Jackson get into the picture and the Black Panther crap; not to mention Spike Lee (WTF?)? Why did NBC fail to mention that the dispatcher asked Zimmerman what his perceived race of the perp was, instead they report him stating only "he's black" as if he stated it on his own.
> 
> To me, The hardcore evidence is Zimmerman was told NOT to pursue, to wait for LE. All neighborhood watch groups are told to follow LE instructions at all times. If Zman would have done what he was told, none of this would have happened. By him continuing to pursue, he has crossed into vigilantism.


We don't need you to do that.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Reason.com is a libertarian magazine, it is anything but right wing. Try a bit of reading outside your own sphere, it can be fun.


I guess they just like Ron Paul. Libertarian that runs with the Republican. When I see a duck... I say"duck"..not Turtle


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 29, 2012)

Any thread that gets to 250 pages in a week is definitely a HOT topic.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I guess they just like Ron Paul. Libertarian that runs with the Republican. When I see a duck... I say"duck"..not Turtle


If you actually read the magazine, you would see that they are completely opposed to every Republican except Ron Paul and they don't completely agree with Paul. But stay in your own little MSNBC cloister if you are afraid to come out, it's your choice.

Turtle... haha. clever.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> If you actually read the magazine, you would see that they are completely opposed to every Republican except Ron Paul and they don't completely agree with Paul. But stay in your own little MSNBC cloister if you are afraid to come out, it's your choice.
> 
> Turtle... haha. clever.


again a duck is a duck...stop calling it something else


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why dont you ask the Black Panthers, Al Sharpton and others why they injected race into this...


haven't seen them post in this thread.

congratulations on being the original race baiter in all of this.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> This is rich, coming from the guy who posted the VERY FIRST racial comment on this entire thread. Actually, there was a crude racist comment prior to yours but it came from one of the (many) illiterate posters, so I ignored that one.


he simply asked if zimmerman said "fucking coons", he did not bait someone with a comment like "oh, a mexican shoots a black guy, you liberals won't know who to lynch now!", like you did.

idiot.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> haven't seen them post in this thread.
> 
> *congratulations on being the original race baiter in all of this*.


Hahahahahahhahahaha! Good one. Original, as in "the first". Hahahahahaha.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> haven't seen them post in this thread.
> 
> congratulations on being the original race baiter in all of this.


I'm called *black*..and I do respect the *panther* as an animal in the large cat family

does that count ???


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Hahahahahahhahahaha! Good one. Original, as in "the first". Hahahahahaha.


I used to expect better from him but he has proven time and time again to consider the facts unnecessary to his reality.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Parker said:


> That's another thing. why were the manslaughter charges not pursued?


manslaughter charges were pursued, but the prosecutor oddly left his house late ona sunday evening to meet with the currently resigned police chief in person.

that prosecutor has also stepped down to avoid "the appearance of a conflict of interest".

that makes me wonder if wolfinger, the prosecutor who declined to prosecute, somehow knows zimmerman or his family, like his retired magistrate judge pappa. the retired magistrate judge pappa would explain an awful lot about how baby zimmerman was never convicted for resisting arrest, assaulting a police officer, battering women, etc.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I used to expect better from him but he has proven time and time again to consider the facts unnecessary to his reality.


Well, the results of the "forensic investigation" is buried thousands of posts back, so it is pretty safe to just lie at this point.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> manslaughter charges were pursued, but the prosecutor oddly left his house late ona sunday evening to meet with the currently resigned police chief in person.
> 
> that prosecutor has also stepped to avoid "the appearance of a conflict of interest".
> 
> *that makes me wonder if wolfinger, the prosecutor who declined to prosecute, somehow knows zimmerman or his family, like his retired magistrate judge pappa. the retired magistrate judge pappa would explain an awful lot about how baby zimmerman was never convicted for resisting arrest, assaulting a police officer, battering women, etc.*


Fair point. There might be something there, but good luck proving it. On the other hand, Florida has appointed a "hanging prosecutor" to the investigation, so I expect an indictment of Zimmerman soon. A conviction, however, seems unlikely... Unless some new evidence emerges to bolster the case that Zimmer did not act in self defense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Fair point. There might be something there, but good luck proving it. On the other hand, Florida has appointed a "hanging prosecutor" to the investigation, so I expect an indictment of Zimmerman soon. A conviction, however, seems unlikely... Unless some new evidence emerges to bolster the case that Zimmer did not act in self defense.


lol, i almost guarantee a conviction.

just like i would almost bet the house and farm on wolfinger getting a call from papa zimmerman late in the evening on 2/26/2012.

how the fuck else does someone who has resisted a police officer on one occassion, assaulted a police officer on another occasion, and beaten up his ex have no convictions like baby zimmerman?

papa zimmerman is always getting his violent and angry son out of trouble, but it ain't gonna happen this time around.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

i smelled police cover up from early on in this thread, without a lick of knowledge as to how to prove it.

now, it's becoming more and more clear exactly how something like that would have happened.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, i almost guarantee a conviction.
> 
> just like i would almost bet the house and farm on wolfinger getting a call from papa zimmerman late in the evening on 2/26/2012.
> 
> ...


The way you are going on I would be expecting you to vote for Ron Paul...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i smelled police cover up from early on in this thread, without a lick of knowledge as to how to prove it.
> 
> now, it's becoming more and more clear exactly how something like that would have happened.


Not to mention that there is a history of law enforcement relatives getting off scott free for criminal behavior. Especially when the criminal behavior is perpetrated against people of color. The policeman's son who was never charged with assault and attempted murder on a homeless black man. The same policeman who was involved in the Trayvon case.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *lol, i almost guarantee a conviction.*
> 
> just like i would almost bet the house and farm on wolfinger getting a call from papa zimmerman late in the evening on 2/26/2012.
> 
> ...


Based on what? 

You realize that the only evidence, so far, corroborates Zimmer's account of what happened. Your distrust of the police is all fine and dandy, but the police report and SFD report will be admitted into evidence. The eye witnesses statements will be admitted into evidence, and those eyewitnesses will compelled to testify at the trial. The eye witnesses might recant their testimony, and who could blame them given the charged and dangerous atmosphere surrounding this event, but their original statements will be shown to a jury. To convict Zimmer, those pieces of evidence have to be overcome by the prosecutor. New evidence might emerge, or the black panthers might catch Zimmer and hang him but those things seem unlikely.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Based on what?
> 
> You realize that the only evidence, so far, corroborates Zimmer's account of what happened. Your distrust of the police is all fine and dandy, but the police report and SFD report will be admitted into evidence. The eye witnesses statements will be admitted into evidence, and those eyewitnesses will compelled to testify at the trial. The eye witnesses might recant their testimony, and who could blame them given the charged and dangerous atmosphere surrounding this event, but their original statements will be shown to a jury. To convict Zimmer, those pieces of evidence have to be overcome by the prosecutor. New evidence might emerge, or the black panthers might catch Zimmer and hang him but those things seem unlikely.


*like*.....................


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> If the government wanted to eliminate racism they wouldnt categorize and quantify people as minorities, etc. They wouldnt include race on about every government form there is. The government teaches us class warfare so we fight amongst each other while not realizing who the true enemy is.


 


God's Honest Truth^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ VERY well stated.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So true


 


And you're of course right back to your lies , avoidance of the topic , setting yourself up as "eggspurt" on shit you have no knowledge of and your other assorted amusing loonery......


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2012)

More class from the resident TROLL on riu.

Racist much are ya...

Likes to assume about everyone when they dont know shit....


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> That's it, attack the source as having no credibility because they aren't (insert your own idea of what makes a source credible).


 

Thanksa for the demonstration of your hypocrisy. Care to tell us all what an EndSwell there is Mr. " Eggspurt"? What was that about " credibility" again?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

Why do all these threads turn into ad hominem blood fests?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2012)

Kinda like you in alot of ways huh ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Kinda like you in alot of ways huh ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!


do black people even belong in gated communities?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do black people even belong in gated communities?


apparently not unless the gated community is a prison


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> apparently not unless the gated community is a prison


_touché_, pussycat!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> apparently not unless the gated community is a prison


***like***


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

does anyone else think that zimmerman is a cross between cop wannabe jim leahey and dumb caveman sam losco?







+







=


----------



## Matco (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> If the government wanted to eliminate racism they wouldnt categorize and quantify people as minorities, etc. They wouldnt include race on about every government form there is. The government teaches us class warfare so we fight amongst each other while not realizing who the true enemy is.


-Quoted for truth-

Every single government program that has a box with "race" and check boxes to pick one promotes racism and people of certain races thinking the world is "out to get them." Affirmative action in jobs and schools, differing amounts of government financial aid (both welfare and school) depending on race, etc... All of that has to stop. And with names like Trayvon (or my name, which is obviously spanish), people's name would be replaced by a bar code. Only without knowing the person's race or name can a personnel/admissions/welfare department make a truly unbiased decision about whether that person gets the job/money/assistance whatever. 


RE Trayvon... An eyewitness saw Zimmerman being beaten up by Trayvon. He was being punched, and Trayvon was slamming his head into the sidewalk. Zimmerman has a broken nose and bloody head to verify this. Zimmerman screamed for help, the eyewitness ran inside to call the police, and when he looked again, Zimmerman had shot Trayvon.

Yes, Zimmerman shouldn't have been following him. So charge him with harassment, stalking, etc. However, when Trayvon approached him (as all accounts agree) and asked if he had a problem (the words vary depending on the news agency), then jumped on him, broke his nose, and started slamming his head... It's still self defense to shoot someone who does that to you, EVEN if you were following them. Trayvon had the right to ask Zimmerman to stop, or to call the police. Not to start a fight.

For reference, if a robber is walking out of your house with your stuff as you arrive (in Florida), you are not allowed to shoot him, and touching him to restrain him is still assault. Only IN your house do you have domain (on your property, you have to ask someone to leave 3x before you shoot, and if he is leaving with your stuff, he is still leaving. Can't shoot in the back). Since Trayvon instigated the confrontation, even if it was Zimmerman (passively) following him, Zimmerman did act in self defense.

Things to consider:
Trayvon was suspended THREE times, and he was only a junior when he died. 
-Once for bringing pot (or a bag)/pipe to school (weed isn't bad, we all agree, but you're an idiot if you bring it in school. If you used to, then yes, I'm calling you an idiot)
-Once for having a bag with a screwdriver and 10 or so pieces of women's jewelry 
-Once for graffiti w/ spray can.

Point is, he wasn't a model kid... It's VERY likely that he instigated the confrontation. Ever been suspended? You're sort of pissed the whole time, even if you're glad not to be in school. It was in this mood that he confronted Zimmerman. According to Zimmerman, he even reached for the gun, although who knows with no eyewitness to that part. The guy who saw the fight was inside calling the cops.

And this has nothing to do with him being black... It's hot in orlando right now, anyone wearing a hoodie with the hood up is freaking suspicious. If you're black and you think this was a hate crime, you need to get over your race and realize that not everything that happens to black people is because they are black. Zimmerman was still a want-to-be cop asshat, and would have overreacted to the situation no matter what color the person's skin was. And I guarantee this all would have blown over by now if he HAD shot a white guy. Killing is killing, it's terrible, but it shouldn't be considered any worse because a yellow person killed a white one, or a brown person killed a black one.

Now, if Zimmerman had been screaming the N word while he killed Trayvon, and had emptied the clip into him, it would be different. One shot after your nose is broken and your skull is bleeding is self-fucking-defense.

If you want to see a hate crime, look at what this crazy b*tch did at FAU, because she was distressed over this case. If a white person had done this and hit 2-3 black people, he'd be in jail, not a mental institution. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0njL4IKI0I She's out now and it's all la-di-da. Would NOT happen to white girl who did this. Al Sharpton/Jesse Jackson would never let it go.


Hell of a first post, hate away.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 29, 2012)

RoninAmok said:


> Because certain assholes expect to treat folks in manner that they then snivel about when it's returned in kind. Along with seeming to think that they should be able to dictate what others see , feel ,think and do......


LMAO! What a clown!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Matco said:


> However, when Trayvon approached him (as all accounts agree) and asked if he had a problem (the words vary depending on the news agency), then jumped on him, broke his nose, and started slamming his head...


unfounded.

you're just recanting pappa zimmerman's bullshit tall tale.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Matco said:


> ...anyone wearing a hoodie with the hood up is freaking suspicious.


what a stupid thing to say.

it was raining you fucking dolt. i hate to jump on someone after their first post, but you have got to be the dumbest person ever.

it's raining here right now, people walk past my house all the time with hoodies on and the hoods up, guess how many i've followed or reported to the police?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what a stupid thing to say.
> 
> it was raining you fucking dolt. i hate to jump on someone after their first post, but you have got to be the dumbest person ever.
> 
> it's raining here right now, people walk past my house all the time with hoodies on and the hoods up, guess how many i've followed or reported to the police?


7...um, no 5...uuuhhh 11, yeah 11.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm starting to waiver on my conclusion that Zimmerman was at fault and would likely be convicted. If he turned to "retreat" to his vehicle and was attacked by Trayvan, as _*he*_ has claimed since the moment police arrived, then nothing that happened before that matters. All of the following, approaching, aggressing, whatever doesn't factor in if he turned his back and walked away. That's "retreating" by ANYONE'S standards. I'd say I'm about 50/50 as to his chance of being convicted. He has a great deal going for him as he's the only one still alive to describe the incident. That's why you ALWAYS shoot to kill if you're going to shoot, it's always better if there's only one story.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> 7...um, no 5...uuuhhh 11, yeah 11.



I'm going with 42.


----------



## Matco (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> unfounded.
> 
> you're just recanting pappa zimmerman's bullshit tall tale.


Unfounded. You're just recanting the other side's tale. 

See how I didn't disprove anything you just said? 

Meanwhile: http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpp/news/state/witness-martin-attacked-zimmerman-03232012

" "The guy on the bottom who had a red sweater on was yelling to me: 'help, help&#8230;and I told him to stop and I was calling 911," he said.
Trayvon Martin was in a hoodie; Zimmerman was in red.
The witness only wanted to be identified as "John," and didn't not want to be shown on camera.
His statements to police were instrumental, because police backed up Zimmerman's claims, saying those screams on the 911 call are those of Zimmerman.
"When I got upstairs and looked down, the guy who was on top beating up the other guy, was the one laying in the grass, and I believe he was dead at that point," John said. "

That, plus Zimmerman's injuries, which were treated and confirmed by EMT on-scene, are evidence enough. It's not 'unfounded' at all.



UncleBuck said:


> what a stupid thing to say.





UncleBuck said:


> it was raining you fucking dolt. i hate to jump on someone after their first post, but you have got to be the dumbest person ever.
> 
> it's raining here right now, people walk past my house all the time with hoodies on and the hoods up, guess how many i've followed or reported to the police?




It was raining, and cold which I didn't know, and *you are right and I'm wrong *about the hoodie.. Still, there is no evidence that race had anything to do with it... All Zimmerman's 911 calls prove that he was a wannabe cop weirdo who would have jumped on ANY suspicious person, not just a black one.

I looked it up. It was raining, and 63 degrees, so I was wrong about the hoodie. http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/KSFB/2012/2/26/DailyHistory.html You score one.




You're still wrong about my statements being unfounded. You know, besides the hoodie.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 29, 2012)

wow....260 pages of this..is it really that hard to pick a side?....hint the guy that dies got the short end of the stick.....i have not seen a thread this size since the guy who was growing in the mountains and had a bronco and was filming a bad movie...what ever happened to dude?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> If he turned to "retreat" to his vehicle ...


he said this was because he "lost sight" of martin....in a long, narrow, corridor between attached houses.

how the fuck do you lose sight of someone when there are no hiding places?

his constantly changing story is a load of shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Matco said:


> " "The guy on the bottom who had a red sweater on was yelling to me: 'help, help&#8230;and I told him to stop and I was calling 911," he said.[/COLOR]
> Trayvon Martin was in a hoodie; Zimmerman was in red.
> The witness only wanted to be identified as "John," and didn't not want to be shown on camera.
> His statements to police were instrumental, because police backed up Zimmerman's claims, saying those screams on the 911 call are those of Zimmerman.
> ...


so you have one single (notoriously unreliable) eyewitness account, which is incomplete and contradicted by the accounts of others? is that what you're resting your case on?

LOL!

there is ZERO physical evidence of zimmerman having any injuries, and a video tape of him without a scratch on him walking around in no pain and without dizziness (despite his claims of a broken nose and a smashed in skull...lulz).

completely unfounded. no physical evidence whatsoever.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Why do all these threads turn into ad hominem blood fests?


Because Ronins whore of a mother fucked some real lowlifes in her day.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 29, 2012)

And no drama swoops and tarnishes the uniform.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> And no drama swoops and tarnishes the uniform.


LOL what uniform?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Because Ronins whore of a mother fucked some real lowlifes in her day.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Because Ronins whore of a mother fucked some real lowlifes in her day.


That dirty bitch!


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

I can FEEL Ronin typing up a response right now, this should be entertaining.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Because Ronins whore of a mother fucked some real lowlifes in her day.


 


Ahhh yess............thanks for the fine demonstration of just exactly what a low and slimey piece of shit looks like.


----------



## RoninAmok (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I can FEEL Ronin typing up a response right now, this should be entertaining.


 

Why bother? You , with that on statement said just about all that ever needs to be said about *you* , and your socalled ethics or anything else. You basically admitted that you will descend to the slimiest of depths , thus hoisting yourself on your own petard.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

I just saw someone speculate that the reason George moved out of his home and went into seclusion is because they wanted to give the appearance that he had time to heal from non-existent wounds. Now the surveillance video blows that story out of the water. Zimmerman's friend disappeared and the father quit talking about it. hmmm..


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 29, 2012)

Watch out Drama...he can see you threw the computer...


----------



## Matco (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so you have one single (notoriously unreliable) eyewitness account, which is incomplete and contradicted by the accounts of others? is that what you're resting your case on?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...


So you have posted no evidence whatsoever from any kind of credible source to refute me, yet I'm wrong?

The video is garbage, he was treated by EMTs, they'd be pretty shitty EMTs if he was still bloody. And his nose isn't going to look broken, and you aren't going to see a cut on the back of his head with that grainy ass jail video. 
And here's your video. Go ahead, blow it up to full, you can't see enough detail to prove anything. But you CAN see, at 1:26, a cop CLEARLY investigating the back of Zimmerman's head - LOOKING AT THE DAMAGE. http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-03-29/news/os-trayvon-martin-zimmerman-video-20120328_1_video-doesn-t-show-shooting-security-cameras

There are two old women who didn't SEE anything, only heard things. That isn't evidence.
http://articles.cnn.com/2012-03-27/justice/justice_florida-teen-shooting-witnesses_1_police-department-gated-community-account?_s=PM:JUSTICE

Then there is a 13 year old who was given a multiple choice answer of three clothing colors (Treyvon's hoodie, Zimmerman's shirt, and a random color), and he picked Zimmerman's color as the color the person was wearing who was on the ground. That's all he saw- a person on the ground. And the wrong one, at that. This, far as I can tell, is the only 'poor investigating' by the police.
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/video-george-zimmerman-killing-trayvon-martin-grainy-proves-lawyer-article-1.1052713


Meanwhile, the link I posted earlier has the ONLY EYEWITNESS ACCOUNT, and he stated clearly that Treyvon was beating up Zimmerman. It's not 'contradicted by anybody.'


Go ahead, disprove me, here is the google for "treyvon martin witnesses" https://www.google.com/webhp?rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS460US461&sourceid=chrome-instant&ix=seb&ie=UTF-8&ion=1#hl=en&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS460US461&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=treyvon martin witnesses&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=&pbx=1&fp=e20fc947b4498b8d&ix=seb&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1769&bih=837


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

Bandages. if he was battered as bad as he claims then there would have been bandages. The police video was about 40 minutes after the murder. There would be bandages. There would be blood. There is none. Zimmerman's story is complete bullshit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I just saw someone speculate that the reason George moved out of his home and went into seclusion is because they wanted to give the appearance that he had time to heal from non-existent wounds. Now the surveillance video blows that story out of the water. Zimmerman's friend disappeared and the father quit talking about it. hmmm..


that interview by pappa zimmerman was just LOL.

he talked in precisely hedged legal terms for plausible deniability.

tell a false tale by starting every sentence with "it is my understanding that..." and when your false narrative is ripped to shreds later on, you can just say it was a misunderstanding.

my favorite part was at about the 7 minute mark when the reporter asks him about the manslaughter charges and those being changed/dropped and, after a bit of uncomfortable hesitation, he says "i can't comment on that". of course you can't, it would entangle you in the cover up!

he tries to say that he never saw the police report, but he is intimately familiar with every other detail of the case bar none!

bad liar is bad at lying. this is one time pappa zimmerman ain't gonna get angry little baby zimmerman off the hook.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I just saw someone speculate that the reason George moved out of his home and went into seclusion is because they wanted to give the appearance that he had time to heal from non-existent wounds. Now the surveillance video blows that story out of the water. Zimmerman's friend disappeared and the father quit talking about it. hmmm..


Yeah, it wouldnt have anything to do with a 1,000,000 dollar bounty for Zimmerman dead or alive...

dumbass....


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Watch out Drama...he can see you threw the computer...


I wouldn't be scared of a person with the IQ of two sticks rubbing together.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

The most damning part is how the dad and "good friend" really talked up the injuries and used words like smashing, broken, bleeding..... Yet the evidence that everyone can see with their own eyes is the complete opposite. On top of that the funeral director stated that Trayvon had no injuries that would back up Zimmerman's account. Why is he not under arrest? WTF?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Matco said:


> So you have posted no evidence whatsoever from any kind of credible source to refute me, yet I'm wrong?


yep, quite wrong.

the surveillance footage shows him leaning forward and walking around without any visible discomfort whatsoever.

ever had a broken nose? how'd you feel an hour later?

mary cutcher ran to her open window mere seconds after the gunshot and saw zimmerman straddling trayvon. how do you go from being pinned in the manner that zimmerman described to being on top and straddling your opponent in about 1-2 seconds, and after suffering a vicious beating in which you claim your nose was broken and your skull smashed repeatedly on the concrete?

and why did the cops try to "correct" her version of events?

sorry buddy, none of that adds up. especially not "losing sight" of someone in a long, narrow corridor with no hiding spots. sorry if you can't smell the bullshit, we sure can.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yeah, it wouldnt have anything to do with a 1,000,000 dollar bounty for Zimmerman dead or alive...
> 
> dumbass....


That bullshit bounty story didn't come out until this week. He moved out right after the murder, dumb ass.


----------



## Matco (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Bandages. if he was battered as bad as he claims then there would have been bandages. The police video was about 40 minutes after the murder. There would be bandages. There would be blood.


So the police report about his damage is a lie? I bet you think we blew up the WTC too.

40 minutes is awful quick to be treated by EMTs and arrive at jail after a murder. I've been arrested in Florida for something much easier, and it still took much longer than that. But if you can show me a source where it says 40 minutes, I'll buy it.

Also, what was the cop looking at the back of Zimmerman's head for? He wouldn't look that long if nothing was there.



I'd just like to see proof from ye lot who claim Zimmerman is the bad guy. Where is it? The guy was a nutjob who shouldn't have been allowed to get into that situation, but he did, and he acted in self-defense. There is no real evidence to disprove that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> The most damning part is how the dad and "good friend" really talked up the injuries and used words like smashing, broken, bleeding..... Yet the evidence that everyone can see with their own eyes is the complete opposite. On top of that the funeral director stated that Trayvon had no injuries that would back up Zimmerman's account. Why is he not under arrest? WTF?


the interview just came out as o'donnell was on last night, so you can be pretty sure that he is going to skewer that interview tonight and rip it to shreds 7 ways to sunday.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the interview just came out as o'donnell was on last night, so you can be pretty sure that he is going to skewer that interview tonight and rip it to shreds 7 ways to sunday.


I already have my DVR set up to record the honorable Mr. O'Donnell.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That bullshit bounty story didn't come out until this week. He moved out right after the murder, dumb ass.


You mean killing, murder implies that malice aforethought was used.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You mean killing, murder implies that malice aforethought was used.


Well if you listen to some of the puffed up democrats in congress, travan was hunted down like a dog...

Yep, the same people that told us healthcare would cost less, you get to keep your doctor and everyone will live forever... Oh wait.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Matco said:


> So the police report about his damage is a lie?


why was zimmerman tagged as a john doe and left in the morgue for three days when the police report that came out just hours after the incident identified trayvon by name and date of birth? care to reconcile that one?

and how do you suppose zimmerman was never convicted for such charges as resisting arrest, assaulting a police officer, and beating up his ex? do ya suppose that pappa zimmerman, the retired magistrate judge, had anything to do with it?

you're so LOL.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Well if you listen to some of the puffed up democrats in congress, travan was hunted down like a dog...
> 
> Yep, the same people that told us healthcare would cost less, you get to keep your doctor and everyone will live forever... Oh wait.


thank Dog you are hear to drag not only race, but now politics into this tragedy.

your parents must be so proud.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> why was zimmerman tagged as a john doe and left in the morgue for three days when the police report that came out just hours after the incident identified trayvon by name and date of birth? care to reconcile that one?


The toe tag on Martin definitely proves Zimmerman didn't get hurt as bad as he said.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You mean killing, murder implies that malice aforethought was used.


Murder. His aggressive attitude and language recorded on the 911 tape plus his disregard of the order the dispatcher gave him shows plenty of malice and intent.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Murder. His aggressive attitude and language recorded on the 911 tape plus his disregard of the order the dispatcher gave him shows plenty of malice and intent.


zimmerman has a history of anger and violence.

resisting arrest, assaulting police officers, beating up his girlfriend, anger management classes...and that's just what we know of. i'm sure pappa zimm has gotten a lot of other uglies swept under the rug.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> why was _*Trayvon*_ tagged as a john doe and left in the morgue for three days when the police report that came out just hours after the incident identified trayvon by name and date of birth? care to reconcile that one?
> 
> and how do you suppose zimmerman was never convicted for such charges as resisting arrest, assaulting a police officer, and beating up his ex? do ya suppose that pappa zimmerman, the retired magistrate judge, had anything to do with it?
> 
> you're so LOL.


fixed it for ya. LOL


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Murder. His aggressive attitude and language recorded on the 911 tape plus his disregard of the order the dispatcher gave him shows plenty of malice and intent.


How long are you going to stay married to that bit of misinformation you like to tell as if it had even a tiny shred of truth to it when you say Zimmerman was ordered to not follow. You have access to the 911 call transcripts, please quote the specific ORDER from the dispatcher.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman has a history of anger and violence.
> 
> resisting arrest, assaulting police officers, beating up his girlfriend, anger management classes...and that's just what we know of. i'm sure pappa zimm has gotten a lot of other uglies swept under the rug.


He has a history of alcohol abuse and DWI as well. Very fine upstanding citizen he was. Good thing he was there to stop that hoodie wearin' ghetto rat from getting home with those dangerous skittles.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 29, 2012)

Alright i want in on this orgy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> He has a history of alcohol abuse and DWI as well. Very fine upstanding citizen he was. Good thing he was there to stop that hoodie wearin' ghetto rat from getting home with those dangerous skittles.


good thing the police did their due dilligence and took a toxicology report in this guy, which is S.O.P. when the incident involves a dead boy laying on the ground.

wait? what's that? the police did no such thing?

well, that's certainly not suspicious at all.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> How long are you going to stay married to that bit of misinformation you like to tell as if it had even a tiny shred of truth to it when you say Zimmerman was ordered to not follow. You have access to the 911 call transcripts, please quote the specific ORDER from the dispatcher.


I'm not going to play the semantics game with you. Zimmerman had over 56 9-1-1 calls under his belt. He knows when he is told to cease and desist and acknowledged it by saying, o.k.. He was a so-called captain of an unregistered neighborhood watch. Do you really think he didn't understand that he was told to stop doing what he was doing? Really?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Alright i want in on this orgy.


i tried to see what people thought about you calling this a "necessary right", but they were too disgusted with such a thought to even entertain the idea of discussion.


----------



## Matco (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> It's on the surveillance video you fucking moron. it's time stamped. Why don't you do a little research before you open your ignorant gob?


Name calling, telling me I don't do research. Meanwhile, you didn't even click on the jail surveillance video I posted, because IT'S NOT TIME STAMPED. I looked at it on THREE DIFFERENT WEBSITES. About halfway in, there is the top of some yellow letters that are cut off. However:

according to http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/03/29/10915887-police-video-shows-george-zimmerman-shortly-after-trayvon-martin-shooting


*"**It was taken about four hours after the deadly incident. "*



Carne Seca said:


> It's NOT on the surveillance video I'M A fucking moron. it's NOT time stamped. Why don't I do a little research before I open MY ignorant gob?


Fixed for ya , o ye who hasn't posted a single link to disprove anything I've said meanwhile jumping on my dick for telling me I don't do research.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm not going to play the semantics game with you. Zimmerman had over 56 9-1-1 calls under his belt. He knows when he is told to cease and desist and acknowledged it by saying, o.k.. He was a so-called captain of an unregistered neighborhood watch. Do you really think he didn't understand that he was told to stop doing what he was doing? Really?


We don't need you to do that.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Bandages. if he was battered as bad as he claims then there would have been bandages. The police video was about 40 minutes after the murder. There would be bandages. There would be blood. There is none. Zimmerman's story is complete bullshit.


Then why did the police officer's report state that Zimmer had a bloody nose, was bleeding from the back of his head and that the back of his shirt was wet and grass stained? Why would a police officer lie (actually it would be perjury, a crime) about that? Is it a conspiracy between the responding police officer, Austin Brown and "John", is that why all of their statements corroborate Zimmer's account? Presumably the EMTs will also corroborate the statement by the police officer. Are the EMTs also involved in the conspiracy?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i tried to see what people thought about you calling this a "necessary right", but they were too disgusted with such a thought to even entertain the idea of discussion.


 I never said anything about "necessary right" i said it seems like self defense why else is he a free man?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Why would a police officer lie...?


[video=youtube;WAOxY_nHdew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAOxY_nHdew[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I never said anything about "necessary right" i said it seems like self defense why else is he a free man?


you called it a necessary right a few nights ago.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *why was zimmerman tagged as a john doe and left in the morgue for three days when the police report that came out just hours after the incident identified trayvon by name and date of birth? care to reconcile that one?*
> 
> and how do you suppose zimmerman was never convicted for such charges as resisting arrest, assaulting a police officer, and beating up his ex? do ya suppose that pappa zimmerman, the retired magistrate judge, had anything to do with it?
> 
> you're so LOL.


I have no knowledge of this fact, but I am not disputing you. Why is this important? What does it matter whether Martin was tagged as John Doe for three days?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you called it a necessary right a few nights ago.


prove it...


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I have no knowledge of this fact, but I am not disputing you. Why is this important? What does it matter whether Martin was tagged as John Doe for three days?


It's a conspiracy !!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I have no knowledge of this fact, but I am not disputing you. Why is this important? What does it matter whether Martin was tagged as John Doe for three days?


because the police report, completed just hours after the murder, has trayvon martin identified by name and date of birth.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> because the police report, completed just hours after the murder, has trayvon martin identified by name and date of birth.


OK. I will grant you that, but so what. What is the significance of Trayvon being tagged "John Doe" for three days? Does that bolster your argument that Zimmer murdered Trayvon? If so, how? You have posted this "fact" multiple times, and every time I am left wondering, "so what".


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

Matco said:


> Name calling, telling me I don't do research. Meanwhile, you didn't even click on the jail surveillance video I posted, because IT'S NOT TIME STAMPED. I looked at it on THREE DIFFERENT WEBSITES. About halfway in, there is the top of some yellow letters that are cut off. However:
> 
> according to http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/03/29/10915887-police-video-shows-george-zimmerman-shortly-after-trayvon-martin-shooting
> 
> ...


Hello stranger. Did you get owned and have to do a name change.????lol


----------



## Parker (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Not at all. I was asking the question as to what Zimmerman said.. I really wanted to know did he say coon, goon or what..


Although coon is a racist term it doesn't necessarily make one racist. Not saying you are saying that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> prove it...


anyone can look back on this thread and see it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> OK. I will grant you that, but so what. What is the significance of Trayvon being tagged "John Doe" for three days? Does that bolster your argument that Zimmer murdered Trayvon? If so, how? You have posted this "fact" multiple times, and every time I am left wondering, "so what".


you don't see that as a problem? that somehow they knew this kid's name and DOB that very night but tagged him john doe and left him sitting in the morgue for three days?

why the hell would they do that? explain it for me please, obviously you must know something i don't.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

Parker said:


> Although coon is a racist term it doesn't necessarily make one racist. Not saying you are saying that.


 In truth I don't won't him even charge with a hate crime..thats too damn broad. Manslaughter or Murder should be the charge...I lean more toward manslaughter for a more provable conviction.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> In truth I don't won't him even charge with a hate crime..thats too damn broad. Manslaughter or Murder should be the charge...I lean more toward manslaughter for a more provable conviction.


manslaughter with the option of death and dismemberment at the hands of his fellow prisoners.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you don't see that as a problem? that somehow they knew this kid's name and DOB that very night but tagged him john doe and left him sitting in the morgue for three days?
> 
> why the hell would they do that? explain it for me please, obviously you must know something i don't.


that really does not make sense. how did they know how to ID him ????


----------



## Matco (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Hello stranger. Did you get owned and have to do a name change.????lol


No. I'm actually new. New people aren't allowed in the off-topic sections here?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> anyone can look back on this thread and see it.


nothing could be more false.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> manslaughter with the option of death and dismemberment at the hands of his fellow prisoners.


and maybe some late night loving with a sticky, sweaty, anti-shower cell mate.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Hello stranger. Did you get owned and have to do a name change.????lol


They are allowed to change the police report.Why would they write up an entire new report to change the name? They didn't alter their statements because they are not legally allowed to.But they can add information to the police report.
UB and I already had this discussion.They did nothing illegal.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> They are allowed to change the police report.Why would they write up an entire new report to change the name? They didn't alter their statements because they are not legally allowed to.But they can add information to the police report.
> UB and I already had this discussion.They did nothing illegal.


My dumb Canadian friend I was asking that guy if HE changed his name...Nothing at all to do with the Zimmerman story...Calm your paranoid ass down.. and where's my food and weed. You must have that fire if it has you that damn geeked.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you don't see that as a problem? that somehow they knew this kid's name and DOB that very night but tagged him john doe and left him sitting in the morgue for three days?
> 
> why the hell would they do that? explain it for me please, obviously you must know something i don't.





londonfog said:


> My dumb Canadian friend I was asking that guy if HE changed his name...Nothing at all to do with the Zimmerman story...Calm your paranoid ass down.. and where's my food and weed. You must have that fire if it has you that damn geeked.



Haha sorry man.I seen UB's post and just ASSumed you were hugging his nuts as usual.But I am smokin that fire.Sannies Extrema.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

[h=4]Previous incidents with racial issues[/h]News reports noted that the police department of the city of Sanford has faced previous allegations of racial prejudice.[SUP][116][/SUP] In 2011, chief of police Brian Tooley was forced from office after declining to prosecute a police lieutenant's son for beating up a homeless black man, in an incident caught on video. After the footage went viral on YouTube, the perpetrator, Justin Collison, was arrested.[SUP][116][/SUP][SUP][117][/SUP][SUP][118][/SUP] The officer in charge of that case was also in charge of the Trayvon Martin shooting scene.[SUP][55][/SUP] In 2005, two parking lot security guards, one the son of a Sanford police department veteran and the other a volunteer for the department, shot a black teen, Travares McGill, in the back, killing him. The guards asserted self-defense, and the case was dismissed in court.[SUP][116][/SUP][SUP][119][/SUP] In February 2010, press reports indicated one officer was fired and another, Ned Golden Junior (son of the head of the local police union), was suspended for two weeks after sending sexist and racist text messages on a department computer.[SUP][120][/SUP][SUP][121][/SUP]


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

i mean, how can you shoot a teen in the back and claim self defense?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *Previous incidents with racial issues*
> 
> News reports noted that the police department of the city of Sanford has faced previous allegations of racial prejudice.[SUP][116][/SUP] In 2011, chief of police Brian Tooley was forced from office after declining to prosecute a police lieutenant's son for beating up a homeless black man, in an incident caught on video. After the footage went viral on YouTube, the perpetrator, Justin Collison, was arrested.[SUP][116][/SUP][SUP][117][/SUP][SUP][118][/SUP] The officer in charge of that case was also in charge of the Trayvon Martin shooting scene.[SUP][55][/SUP] In 2005, two parking lot security guards, one the son of a Sanford police department veteran and the other a volunteer for the department, shot a black teen, Travares McGill, in the back, killing him. The guards asserted self-defense, and the case was dismissed in court.[SUP][116][/SUP][SUP][119][/SUP] In February 2010, press reports indicated one officer was fired and another, Ned Golden Junior (son of the head of the local police union), was suspended for two weeks after sending sexist and racist text messages on a department computer.[SUP][120][/SUP][SUP][121][/SUP]


Pretty sure we could pull up police scandals from just about any police department in the country maybe even the world.How does that Prove anything?


----------



## Matco (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *Previous incidents with racial issues*
> 
> News reports noted that the police department of the city of Sanford has faced previous allegations of racial prejudice.[SUP][116][/SUP] In 2011, chief of police Brian Tooley was forced from office after declining to prosecute a police lieutenant's son for beating up a homeless black man, in an incident caught on video. After the footage went viral on YouTube, the perpetrator, Justin Collison, was arrested.[SUP][116][/SUP][SUP][117][/SUP][SUP][118][/SUP] The officer in charge of that case was also in charge of the Trayvon Martin shooting scene.[SUP][55][/SUP] In 2005, two parking lot security guards, one the son of a Sanford police department veteran and the other a volunteer for the department, shot a black teen, Travares McGill, in the back, killing him. The guards asserted self-defense, and the case was dismissed in court.[SUP][116][/SUP][SUP][119][/SUP] In February 2010, press reports indicated one officer was fired and another, Ned Golden Junior (son of the head of the local police union), was suspended for two weeks after sending sexist and racist text messages on a department computer.[SUP][120][/SUP][SUP][121][/SUP]



LOL this guy! The best he can do is quote wikipedia as a source!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Trayvon_Martin#Previous_incidents_with_racial_issues

What a dolt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Matco said:


> LOL this guy! The best he can do is quote wikipedia as a source!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Trayvon_Martin#Previous_incidents_with_racial_issues
> 
> What a dolt.


i could have just googled, but this was quicker.

you see those little numbers? those lead to other sources.

dolt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Pretty sure we could pull up police scandals from just about any police department in the country maybe even the world.How does that Prove anything?


go ahead then. 

start with any town. try gilbert, arizona. or lubbock, texas. tell me what you find. 

find me a black teen shot in the back (self defense, of course) or a black homeless man being nearly killed with a blow from behind and the police protecting the aggressors.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> go ahead then.
> 
> start with any town. try gilbert, arizona. or lubbock, texas. tell me what you find.
> 
> find me a black teen shot in the back (self defense, of course) or a black homeless man being nearly killed with a blow from behind and the police protecting the aggressors.


Ok according to your wiki source it say the "officer in charge" of the trayvon case and this other case.Why doesn't it list his name? By all accounts the investigator in charge of the trayvon case wanted to make an arrest but was informed not by the prosecutor.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Ok according to your wiki source it say the "officer in charge" of the trayvon case and this other case.Why doesn't it list his name? By all accounts the investigator in charge of the trayvon case wanted to make an arrest but was informed not by the prosecutor.


serino is the lead investigator, not the one in charge of the police scene. raimondo was the one in charge of the police scene.

are you sure they even bother teaching canucks how to read? it's all there on the page.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> go ahead then.
> 
> start with any town. try gilbert, arizona. or lubbock, texas. tell me what you find.
> 
> find me a black teen shot in the back (self defense, of course) or a black homeless man being nearly killed with a blow from behind and the police protecting the aggressors.


Lubbock,TX.

[h=1]Discrimination Accusations for the LPD[/h]

http://www.depts.ttu.edu/masscom/publications/techimpressions_online/spring2012/stories/arrests.php


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you don't see that as a problem? that somehow they knew this kid's name and DOB that very night but tagged him john doe and left him sitting in the morgue for three days?
> 
> why the hell would they do that? explain it for me please, obviously you must know something i don't.


I don't know why they would do it. I can guess. The morgue is not handled by the police. Maybe the morgue messed up their paperwork and did not tag TM's body correctly. Why did TM's parents not correct the problem, they obviously knew he was dead?

So, TM being labeled "John Doe" has nothing to do with the case other than being unfortunate?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I don't know why they would do it. I can guess. The morgue is not handled by the police. Maybe the morgue messed up their paperwork and did not tag TM's body correctly. Why did TM's parents not correct the problem, they obviously knew he was dead?
> 
> So, TM being labeled "John Doe" has nothing to do with the case other than being unfortunate?


martin's parents had to file a missing person's report, actually.

and his body was tagged before it was brought to the medical examiner's office.

"...the boy&#8217;s body had actually been taken to the medical examiner&#8217;s office and listed as a John Doe."

​http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/17/opinion/blow-the-curious-case-of-trayvon-martin.html?_r=1


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Lubbock,TX.
> 
> *Discrimination Accusations for the LPD*
> 
> ...


i don't see anything remotely similar to what has happened in sanford, such as a lieutenant's son hitting a homeless black man from behind and nearly killing him, or shooting a black teen in the back and calling it self defense.

although i see racial profiling is well and alive in lubbock, texas. black people make up 7% of the population and 36% of the drug arrests.

wow.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> martin's parents had to file a missing person's report, actually.
> 
> and his body was tagged before it was brought to the medical examiner's office.
> 
> ...


I have no explanation. According to the article Trayvon was listed as a John Doe for one day, not three. Still bad, though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I have no explanation. According to the article Trayvon was listed as a John Doe for one day, not three. Still bad, though.


so they knew who he was and they also didn't know who he was?

i think zimmerman is not the only one who needs to be on trial here, the sanford police are highly suspect as well.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so they knew who he was and they also didn't know who he was?
> 
> i think zimmerman is not the only one who needs to be on trial here, the sanford police are highly suspect as well.


Trayvon was identified the next day by his father.Once identified they added his name to the police report.Nothing criminal about that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Trayvon was identified the next day by his father.Once identified they added his name to the police report.Nothing criminal about that.


nope.

the police report was filed at 3:07 am with trayvon's name on it.

try again.


----------



## lifegoesonbrah (Mar 29, 2012)

That nigga dead let it go. 

268 pages of this now. It is getting lonely in ALL the other threads.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> We don't need you to do that.


brilliant. cn


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nope.
> 
> the police report was filed at 3:07 am with trayvon's name on it.
> 
> try again.


How do you know his name was on it at that time? and what do you mean by filed?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> OK. I will grant you that, but so what. What is the significance of Trayvon being tagged "John Doe" for three days? Does that bolster your argument that Zimmer murdered Trayvon? If so, how? You have posted this "fact" multiple times, and every time I am left wondering, "so what".


It's circumstantial; I will grant you that. However it smacks of coverup. There are two arguments that have an acceptable likelihood: 

1) the police and morgue were operating well below their usual standard of competence, or
2) they know this one was going to stink, and engaged in a pre-emptive time-buying move while working on getting their stories synced. 

If you can think of a quasi-reasonable 3), please let me know. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> How do you know his name was on it at that time? and what do you mean by filed?


oh, jesus christ. look at the report. you've linked to it before.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, jesus christ. look at the report. you've linked to it before.


http://www.sanfordfl.gov/investigation/docs/Twin Lakes Shooting Initial Report.pdf

Buck ok let me dumb this down.Look at the link I post thats the official repot.The narratives(Because these are the statements) part cannot be changed.The persons part can be changed.For example, If another witness came forward they would add their name to the persons sections.Their statements would then added to the narratives.These narrative be signed by said witness to prevent "misconduct".Once the narratives are signed no changes can be made. A police report is open until the investigations are over.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

there may be another witness in this case. stay tuned.

there is also some flim flam about the position of martin's body face down on the ground being compatible with zimmerman's constantly changing tale about having his head slammed into the sidewalk.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> there may be another witness in this case. stay tuned.
> 
> there is also some flim flam about the position of martin's body face down on the ground being compatible with zimmerman's constantly changing tale about having his head slammed into the sidewalk.


You've never heard zimmermans story? Zimmerman has never spoken about it.The police never released his statements.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> http://www.sanfordfl.gov/investigation/docs/Twin Lakes Shooting Initial Report.pdf
> 
> Buck ok let me dumb this down.Look at the link I post thats the official repot.The narratives(Because these are the statements) part cannot be changed.The persons part can be changed.For example, If another witness came forward they would add their name to the persons sections.Their statements would then added to the narratives.These narrative be signed by said witness to prevent "misconduct".Once the narratives are signed no changes can be made. A police report is open until the investigations are over.


time completed: 3:07 am

"completed" has a meaning. if they went back in and added in trayvon's name and DOB at a later time, it wasn't very "complete", now was it? 

it also brings into question what else they would go back and change. officer statements? why not, they are not witness statements after all.

starting to see where i am going with this?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You've never heard zimmermans story? Zimmerman has never spoken about it.The police never released his statements.


cliffey, you are out of your element.

his family is out there left and right telling the story.

shut the fuck up, donnie. i meant cliffey.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> cliffey, you are out of your element.
> 
> his family is out there left and right telling the story.
> 
> shut the fuck up, donnie. i meant cliffey.


UB, _please._ cn


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> time completed: 3:07 am
> 
> "completed" has a meaning. if they went back in and added in trayvon's name and DOB at a later time, it wasn't very "complete", now was it?
> 
> ...


adding a persons name is not altering there statements.The completed part is probably when the investigators left the scene.The Investigation was far from over.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> cliffey, you are out of your element.
> 
> his family is out there left and right telling the story.
> 
> shut the fuck up, donnie. i meant cliffey.


His story has remained the same he was attacked while walking back to his truck.His lawyer said so,his father said so,police say zimmerman said so.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> cliffey, you are out of your element.
> 
> his family is out there left and right telling the story.
> 
> shut the fuck up, donnie. i meant cliffey.


Oh no, another resurrected soul?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> adding a persons name is not altering there statements.The completed part is probably when the investigators left the scene.The Investigation was far from over.


for someone who doesn't know the proper use of "their", you sure seem to know a lot about police reports.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> His story has remained the same he was attacked while walking back to his truck.His lawyer said so,his father said so,police say zimmerman said so.


he said he "lost sight" of martin, which would be completely impossible in a long, narrow corridor between attached houses. no hiding spots.

have you seen the corridor? can you explain to me exactly how you could lose sight of someone there?

lulz.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he said he "lost sight" of martin, which would be completely impossible in a long, narrow corridor between attached houses. no hiding spots.
> 
> have you seen the corridor? can you explain to me exactly how you could lose sight of someone there?
> 
> lulz.


It was dark and raining...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> It was dark and raining...


it's dark and raining here, i can see down the street just fine.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


You honestly dont see any locations where someone could hide in that picture?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he said he "lost sight" of martin, which would be completely impossible in a long, narrow corridor between attached houses. no hiding spots.
> 
> have you seen the corridor? can you explain to me exactly how you could lose sight of someone there?
> 
> lulz.


Well when witnesses say it was so dark the couldn't see what was going on,Yes I find that believeable.And you don't know what happened.Im saying your making shit up.Zimmerman's story is not constantly changing.Is it really that hard to believe that maybe,just maybe this kid might have attacked Zimmerman? Im sure we can all agree this kid was no angel and this man was probably a wanna-be cop mad at the world.But look at the facts.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's dark and raining here, i can see down the street just fine.


Well, case closed Perry Mason!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Well when witnesses say it was so dark the couldn't see what was going on


turn on the lights in your house when it's dark outside and try to look out the window. what do you see?

i bet it's a reflection of yourself.

now go outside and tell me what you can see. i bet it's a lot more!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Well, case closed Perry Mason!!


when i walk my dog, i take him down a street with no street lights. guess what? i can spot people walking hundreds of yards away! in the dark!

imagine that.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> turn on the lights in your house when it's dark outside and try to look out the window. what do you see?
> 
> i bet it's a reflection of yourself.
> 
> now go outside and tell me what you can see. i bet it's a lot more!


What about the 13 yr old witness with the dog? He never even seen trayvon he said he seen 1 man on the ground with a red shirt on.Was trayvon invisible?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You are a fucking idiot beyond all idiots. He was taken in 35 - 40 minutes after the shooting. The time stamp is on the one of the videos I saw it myself. They even zoomed in during a news broadcast to SHOW the time stamp.


lawrence o'donnell confirmed it to be 34 minutes after the incident.

makes me think the "treatment" he received from the SFD was the administering of an aspirin.

i'm going to google the distance from the police station to the retreat at twin lakes and see what i get.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> turn on the lights in your house when it's dark outside and try to look out the window. what do you see?
> 
> i bet it's a reflection of yourself.
> 
> now go outside and tell me what you can see. i bet it's a lot more!


Did you notice the story changing again. Zimmerman now says he maneuvered his head over to the grass (while he had a broken nose and being pummeled, once again where's the blood?) so Trayvon couldn't hurt him as much. At first it was "smashing his head into the pavement" and now it's "Oh I happened to move over to the grass." With his arms pinned under Travon's knees while straddling his chest. Arrest the son-of-a-bitch and let it go to trial already. WTF?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Did you notice the story changing again. Zimmerman now says he maneuvered his head over to the grass (while he had a broken nose and being pummeled, once again where's the blood?) so Trayvon couldn't hurt him as much. At first it was "smashing his head into the pavement" and now it's "Oh I happened to move over to the grass." With his arms pinned under Travon's knees while straddling his chest. Arrest the son-of-a-bitch and let it go to trial already. WTF?


When did "Zimmerman" say this?You sure it wasn't a gossip news reporter?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What about the 13 yr old witness with the dog? He never even seen trayvon he said he seen 1 man on the ground with a red shirt on.Was trayvon invisible?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> When did "Zimmerman" say this?You sure it wasn't a gossip news reporter?









this is what his family is all over the news saying.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lawrence o'donnell confirmed it to be 34 minutes after the incident.
> 
> makes me think the "treatment" he received from the SFD was the administering of an aspirin.
> 
> i'm going to google the distance from the police station to the retreat at twin lakes and see what i get.


Laurence o'donnell LOL how did he "confirm" this?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this is what his family is all over the news saying.


You didn't answer my question if a 13 yr old kid walking his dog can't see him but Zimmerman could.You just said people outside walking their dogs can see for 37 miles.You also said how don't you see someone in a long corridor? so answer the question buck don't try to "play" smart.Why didn't the 13 yr old witness see trayvon? he seen zimmerman on the ground.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

it takes 14 or 15 minutes to get from the scene of the crime to the sanford police station.

that means only 20 minutes passed from the time the shot was fired to the time the car he was placed into left the scene.

so it took the SFD all of 10-15 minutes to "treat" zimmerman for a "broken nose" and "smashed, lacerated skull" (which zimmerman's brother claims he was one more smash away from being a vegetable for the rest of his life).

seems legit.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> When did "Zimmerman" say this?You sure it wasn't a gossip news reporter?




His father
His lawyer
His brother


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You didn't answer my question if a 13 yr old kid walking his dog can't see him but Zimmerman could.You just said people outside walking their dogs can see for 37 miles.You also said how don't you see someone in a long corridor? so answer the question buck don't try to "play" smart.Why didn't the 13 yr old witness see trayvon? he seen zimmerman on the ground.


you never answered my questions and i'm not about to listen to the tainted, coached account of a 13 year old eyewitness.

take your canard and blow it out your ass, right after answering my questions, that is.


----------



## redivider (Mar 29, 2012)

the facts in the case are blurry but should be argued in court.

there's a 15 year old kid that's dead...

this law isn't perfect and it's time it's well defined in a court of law on a case by case basis.

i don't think the law's intent was to provide full immunity from prosecution... but that was the end result....

in the early 90s snoop dogg was involved in a similar incident.. blurry 'facts', and a dead victim.... he had his day in court and argued his case.... there was less evidence at that time suggesting he was guilty...

in this case we have evidence zimmerman stalked the kid and started the confrontation....

in this case the most important part to consider is if it is still self defense if you believe your life is in danger because of an altercation you yourself caused.... it should be decided by the court...


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> His father
> His lawyer
> His brother


I didn't see you mention "Zimmerman" anywhere in there.His story has remained the same more details are coming out.He was approached by trayvon on the way back to his truck.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

redivider said:


> the facts in the case are blurry but should be argued in court.
> 
> there's a 15 year old kid that's dead...
> 
> ...


Show me this "evidence" he started the "confrontation".


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> (which zimmerman's brother claims he was one more smash away from being a vegetable for the rest of his life).
> 
> seems legit.


I actually yelled at the t.v. when he said his brother was a smash away from wearing diapers for the rest of his life... AUGH!!!!''

This reminds me of the gay panic defense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Show me this "evidence" he started the "confrontation".


"are you following him?"

"yes"


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Show me this "evidence" he started the "confrontation".


Oh Junior. You're out of your league here. Better leave well enough alone.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you never answered my questions and i'm not about to listen to the tainted, coached account of a 13 year old eyewitness.
> 
> take your canard and blow it out your ass, right after answering my questions, that is.


He was supposed "coached" to say it wasn't self defense. Your lying and grasping at straws.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I actually yelled at the t.v. when he said his brother was a smash away from wearing diapers for the rest of his life... AUGH!!!!


You watch TV? Now I see.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I actually yelled at the t.v. when he said his brother was a smash away from wearing diapers for the rest of his life... AUGH!!!!


and yet it only took the SFD a few minutes to "treat" him and he looked just fine 34 minutes later.

the family that lies together....


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "are you following him?"
> 
> "yes"


"You stopped following and went back to your vehicle?"
"yes"


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "are you following him?"
> 
> "yes"


Then he started going back to his truck and trayvon approached him.LOL Zimmermans constantly changing story again biting you in the ass.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the family that lies together....


Dies together?
Fries together?
Cries together?

which one is it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He was supposed "coached" to say it wasn't self defense. Your lying and grasping at straws.


i'll let carne correct your idiocy on this for the 18th time.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Because your full of shit.


*you're

You're welcome.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and yet it only took the SFD a few minutes to "treat" him and he looked just fine 34 minutes later.
> 
> the family that lies together....


If a man was on top of you after sucker punching you.Would you feel threatened?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and yet it only took the SFD a few minutes to "treat" him and he looked just fine 34 minutes later.


One time, at band camp, I lacerated my hand pretty good, 10 minutes later I had stitches and was headed home.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll let carne correct your idiocy on this for the 18th time.


The only thing that will help is sterilization.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> "You stopped following and went back to your vehicle?"
> "yes"


no evidence of that, now is there?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no evidence of that, now is there?


You mean like there is evidence of Zimm attacking Tray?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> One time, at band camp, I lacerated my hand pretty good, 10 minutes later I had stitches and was headed home.


With your blood stained hand and your bloody clothes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Then he started going back to his truck and trayvon approached him.LOL Zimmermans constantly changing story again biting you in the ass.


but he started the confrontation by following him, even if he went to return.

if he never followed him, trayvon goes home and eats skittles.

but yeah, go ahead and keep repeating whatever false narrative the zimmermans are putting out there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You mean like there is evidence of Zimm attacking Tray?


i'd say a bullet in the chest is pretty good evidence.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If a man was on top of you after sucker punching you.Would you feel threatened?


you mean, all those punches that left no signs on his hands, according to the person who prepared his body?

lulz.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> With your blood stained hand and your bloody clothes.


Honest to god, doctors actually clean all the blood off when they stitch you up. Haven't you ever gotten stitches? 

I didn't get a drop of blood on my clothes.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> but he started the confrontation by following him, even if he went to return.
> 
> if he never followed him, trayvon goes home and eats skittles.
> 
> but yeah, go ahead and keep repeating whatever false narrative the zimmermans are putting out there.


soooo, I follow you and then get in my car and leave, three days later you attack me and I shoot you to death, is it still me being the aggressor?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> but he started the confrontation by following him, even if he went to return.
> 
> if he never followed him, trayvon goes home and eats skittles.
> 
> but yeah, go ahead and keep repeating whatever false narrative the zimmermans are putting out there.


Zimmerman was going back to his truck when trayvon approached him.Why didn't he just go home and eat skittles is my question.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Honest to god, doctors actually clean all the blood off when they stitch you up. Haven't you ever gotten stitches?
> 
> I didn't get a drop of blood on my clothes.


I've been in car wrecks. I've helped gun shot victims, stabbing victims and people with bloody noses. They always have blood on their clothes.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd say a bullet in the chest is pretty good evidence.


Sure, but ALL the witnesses say they seen or heard a scuffle before the shot rang out, so someone attacked someone else first. Even this you cannot dispute even a tiny bit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> soooo, I follow you and then get in my car and leave, three days later you attack me and I shoot you to death, is it still me being the aggressor?


lol, ND logic.

not even worth replying to.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I've been in car wrecks. I've helped gun shot victims, stabbing victims and people with bloody noses. They always have blood on their clothes.


When I was a kid I got bloody noses probably once a week, I don't think I ever got blood on myself. You must know a lot of messy ass people.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman was going back to his truck when trayvon approached him.Why didn't he just go home and eat skittles is my question.


The only person that is saying Zimmerman was headed back to his vehicle was Zimmerman. According to Trayvon's girlfriend, which is backed up by phone records, she was talking to Trayvon when Zimmerman approached HIM and instigated the confrontation. According to her, it appeared from the noises that she heard thatTrayvon was being pushed before the line went dead. This happened just before the shooting. Who has a history of violence and anger control again? Hmmm.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman was going back to his truck when trayvon approached him.


see, this right here is why you are dumb.

you just took zimmerman's account and presented it as fact.

dumbass.



cliffey501 said:


> Why didn't he just go home and eat skittles is my question.


because a guy with a gun shot him in the chest after following him around.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, ND logic.
> 
> not even worth replying to.


That's what I thought.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> The only person that is saying Zimmerman was headed back to his vehicle was Zimmerman. According to Trayvon's girlfriend, which is backed up by phone records, she was talking to Trayvon when Zimmerman approached HIM and instigated the confrontation. According to her, it appeared from the noises that she heard the Trayvon was pushed. Who has a history of violence and anger control again? Hmmm.....


LOL you cannot tell if someone was pushed, pushed someone or dropped the phone from a cell phone call.

History of drugs, theft and violence?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Sure, but ALL the witnesses say they seen or heard a scuffle before the shot rang out, so someone attacked someone else first. Even this you cannot dispute even a tiny bit.


false.

mary cutcher didn't hear any scuffle.

so it's not the case that ALL the witnesses said they saw or heard a scuffle.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> That's what I thought.


start talking about cars on the interstate again.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> false.
> 
> mary cutcher didn't hear any scuffle.
> 
> so it's not the case that ALL the witnesses said they saw or heard a scuffle.


people that only heard a gunshot aren't witnesses to anything. Dumb blonde.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> The only person that is saying Zimmerman was headed back to his vehicle was Zimmerman. According to Trayvon's girlfriend, which is backed up by phone records, she was talking to Trayvon when Zimmerman approached HIM and instigated the confrontation. According to her, it appeared from the noises that she heard thatTrayvon was being pushed before the line went dead. This happened just before the shooting. Who has a history of violence and anger control again? Hmmm.....


Trayvon also had a history of punching bus drivers.How do you know he was pushed? Because the phone went dead?I bet she wouldn't have a bias opinion on why trayvon was such an angel either.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> start talking about cars on the interstate again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> people that only heard a gunshot aren't witnesses to anything. Dumb blonde.


you said ALL the witnesses saw or heard a scuffle, i presented counterexample, sand flies immediately into your vagina.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> LOL you cannot tell if someone was pushed, pushed someone or dropped the phone from a cell phone call.
> 
> History of drugs, theft and violence?


That's funny, I was talking to my nephew once and he got shoved by a friend of his. I heard it. No problem. You can hear the impact and the grunt or gasp from the person being shoved.


----------



## redivider (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If a man was on top of you after sucker punching you.Would you feel threatened?


there is no evidence of any sucker punch, or resulting injury.

let me point you in this direction:

http://blogs.suntimes.com/sportsprose/2009/02/tmz_scores_the_postbeating_rih.html

^^ that's what the police do when you tell them you've been beaten.

it's a remarkable invention called a "camera"... it let's you save a moment in time forever pretty much... they've been around forever...

I dare ask Zimmerman... where's the pictures of his bloodied and bruised body? where's the cuts? where's the pictures of the scrapes?? it's standard police practice they take a picture of the smallest blemish... yet there's not a single picture of zimmerman's injuries which would've been great evidence to support his case in court....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Trayvon also had a history of punching bus drivers.


he doesn't actually.

but zimmerman does have an ESTABLISHED history of hitting police officers, driving drunk, resisting arrest, hitting women, taking anger management classes, and god knows what else.

yet all you can talk about is how honest he is.

can't tell if trolling or just very stupid.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Let me get this straight...
> 
> You wont believe an eye witness who doesnt know either persons in this event. However, Travan's girlfriend, who isnt actually on site but just over the telephone... HER testimony is IRONCLAD...
> 
> ...


Are you still here? I thought someone would have farted or flushed you by now.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> No he doesn't dumb ass. That was a tweet from a cousin using Trayvon brother's account. It's a load of bullshit.


And he would put that why? regardless of who's account it was from.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he doesn't actually.
> 
> but zimmerman does have an ESTABLISHED history of hitting police officers, driving drunk, resisting arrest, hitting women, taking anger management classes, and god knows what else.
> 
> ...


Zimmerman was never convicted of any crime remember.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> And he would put that why? regardless of who's account it was from.


Where's the bus driver? Where's the police report? Where's the school report? Where is ANY evidence besides that dumb ass tweet that any of it happened? It didn't.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Are you still here? I thought someone would have farted or flushed you by now.


lol. That's cold.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> lol. That's cold.


Actually, it is moronic.

Notice how he didnt address the obvious bias in his post.

He's got nothin...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman was never convicted of any crime remember.


No because he did what he could to avoid conviction. Anger mangement. DWI School. Community Service. It comes in handy when your daddy is a rich judge.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> No because he did what he could to avoid conviction. Anger mangement. *DWI School*. Community Service. It comes in handy when your daddy is a rich judge.


 Shweet mother of Wharrgarbl ... there'sh a shchool for that!? cn


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you said ALL the witnesses saw or heard a scuffle, i presented counterexample, sand flies immediately into your vagina.


She said she heard "little boy cries for help", Guess she heard the scuffle.

Argument Fail!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> lol. That's cold.


I don't converse with shit stains. I have a reputation to keep up you know.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Shweet mother of Wharrgarbl ... there'sh a shchool for that!? cn


That's what they used to call it here. When you're one of the top states in the nation for alcoholism you have schools, not classes.


----------



## redivider (Mar 29, 2012)

i'm still waiting for all the physical evidence of a life threatening confrontation....

the dirtied/ripped up clothes...

the pictures of bruises and cuts all over zimmermans body, his split lips, broken gums, and blood dripping from his nose.... .... the forensic expert showing there's bruising on the kid's knuckles consistent with beating somebody's face in.... where is it??


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman was never convicted of any crime remember.


think that might have anything to do with his daddy, the magistrate judge?

and by the way, LOL!

here you are talking about some fictional bus driver beating, nd at the same time, you write off actual happenings and arrests because there were no convictions.

hypocrisy FAIL.

just go home, kiddo.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That's what they used to call it here. When you're one of the top states in the nation for alcoholism you have schools, not classes.


 I went to traffic school once. Scam-a-roni. My trafficking is not improved. cn


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That's funny, I was talking to my nephew once and he got shoved by a friend of his. I heard it. No problem. You can hear the impact and the grunt or gasp from the person being shoved.


So you instantly knew he had been shoved by a friend of his? You didn't think he dropped the phone, or was shoved by a stranger or Godzilla, you knew for certain the person shoving was a friend? You also knew it was a shove and not a kick or maybe there were pillows involved? How tall was the guy who shoved and how much did he weigh, also how much money did he have in his wallet. Your powers to "Hear" what is happening are amazing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> She said she heard "little boy cries for help", Guess she heard the scuffle.
> 
> Argument Fail!


she said she heard no fighting, either.

you don't know when to quit, do you?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I went to traffic school once. Scam-a-roni. My trafficking is not improved. cn


You didn't pay attention. The balloon goes IN the anus.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> ...maybe there were pillows involved?


judging by the looks of zimmerman just 34 minutes after this so called beating he took, i would bet there was a pillow fight, not a fist fight.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That's what they used to call it here. When you're one of the top states in the nation for alcoholism you have schools, not classes.


Is it because of the high Native population?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> she said she heard no fighting, either.
> 
> you don't know when to quit, do you?


You said she didn't hear anything, she certainly heard the cries.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You didn't pay attention. The balloon goes IN the anus.


Witch. How did you know it was for illegal backing? cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So you instantly knew he had been shoved by a friend of his? You didn't think he dropped the phone, or was shoved by a stranger or Godzilla, you knew for certain the person shoving was a friend? You also knew it was a shove and not a kick or maybe there were pillows involved? How tall was the guy who shoved and how much did he weigh, also how much money did he have in his wallet. Your powers to "Hear" what is happening are amazing.


What the fuck are you babbling about?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> What the fuck are you babbling about?


You telling me you heard him get shoved, you actually didn't know what happened until they told you.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Is it because of the high Native population?


What do high natives have to do with dwi school? I get high with natives all the time and they never have to go to class.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You said she didn't hear anything, she certainly heard the cries.


the cries were all she heard. no fighting.

for all we know, that could have been trayvon crying for help right after zimmerman pulls out his gun.

in any case, a second or two later when she got to the window, martin was face down in the grass with zimmerman straddling him.

quite the instant turnaround after receiving a beating that was gonna turn you into a vegetable if you got your skull smashed one more time.

lulz.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You telling me you heard him get shoved, you actually didn't know what happened until they told you.


Yes I actually heard him get shoved. I asked, "who shoved you" and he told me. Why is that so hard to believe?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> What do high natives have to do with dwi school? I get high with natives all the time and they never have to go to class.


no no, the high rate of alcoholics in your state. is it because of the high number of Native Americans that live there?


----------



## redivider (Mar 29, 2012)

the 911 call is pretty telling...

the guy says " he's coming toward me with his hand in his waist". then you hear him say "he's running" and for some reason he admits to following him.... self defense goes out the window right there.....


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the cries were all she heard. no fighting.
> 
> for all we know, that could have been trayvon crying for help right after zimmerman pulls out his gun.
> 
> ...


Can you substantiate whether it was one second later or two seconds later?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Witch. How did you know it was for illegal backing? cn


Burn the witch!!! Burn the witch!!!


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the cries were all she heard. no fighting.
> 
> for all we know, that could have been trayvon crying for help right after zimmerman pulls out his gun.
> 
> ...


I don't understand how (if the anti-treyvon story is true)

a) Zimmerman got his gun out while fully mounted getting his head bashed into the ground
b) got enough separation to shoot treyvon
c) didn't get any of treyvon's blood spatter on him
d) when everyone finally saw them he was straddling treyvon.

Shit doesn't add up for me.


----------



## redivider (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> no no, the high rate of alcoholics in your state. is it because of the high amount of Native Americans that live there?


that's cutting it close... come on now.....


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Yes I actually heard him get shoved. I asked, "who shoved you" and he told me. Why is that so hard to believe?


Can you also tell who is doing the shoving?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Burn one with the witch!!! Burn one with the witch!!!


Okay. cn ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Can you substantiate whether it was one second later or two seconds later?


however long it took her to walk to her kitchen window from where she was in the house. i'll have to go look at her statement again and see if i can take a guess.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Can you also tell who is doing the shoving?


It was me..


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

redivider said:


> that's cutting it close... come on now.....


It's an honest question, Native Americans do have a propensity to become addicted to alcohol. Between that and sugar we are killing them all off. Sad.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> I don't understand how (if the anti-treyvon story is true)
> 
> a) Zimmerman got his gun out while fully mounted getting his head bashed into the ground
> b) got enough separation to shoot treyvon
> ...


and if zimmerman was getting his head slammed on the sidewalk, why were they found in the grass?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> however long it took her to walk to her kitchen window from where she was in the house. i'll have to go look at her statement again and see if i can take a guess.


You need blueprints of the house, average scared dumb blondes don't move too fast because they can't remember where the kitchen is so you need to take that into account. She is skinny, so you can give her a bit more speed than the typical overweight 'merican.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Can you also tell who is doing the shoving?


What does that have to do with anything? Who was involved in the Trayvon murder? Trayvon and Zimmerman. What does it matter if I knew who it was that shoved my nephew. I heard and recognized the sound of a shove. Trayvon's girlfriend heard something similar. No one else was around. Who else could it have been? Are you trying to say that Trayvon instigated the confrontation by doing the pushing? Was the reason enough for Zimmerman to pull his revolver and shoot Trayvon in the chest? Either way, Zimmerman pursued Trayvon and that is enough for this to go to trial.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> It's an honest question, Native Americans do have a propensity to become addicted to alcohol. Between that and sugar we are killing them all off. Sad.


that's what living for thousands of years and adapting to that environment will do when it suddenly meets shelves and shelves of products full of HFCS.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> What does that have to do with anything? Who was involved in the Trayvon murder? Trayvon and Zimmerman. What does it matter if I knew who it was that shoved my nephew. I heard and recognized the sound of a shove. Trayvon's girlfriend heard something similar. No one else was around. Who else could it have been? Are you trying to say that Trayvon instigated the confrontation by doing the pushing? Was the reason enough for Zimmerman to pull his revolver and shoot Trayvon in the chest? Either way, Zimmerman pursued Trayvon and that is enough for this to go to trial.


So, by your own admission you couldn't tell who shoved him. Thanks.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's what living for thousands of years and adapting to that environment will do when it suddenly meets shelves and shelves of products full of HFCS.


fo sho 12345


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> I don't understand how (if the anti-treyvon story is true)
> 
> a) Zimmerman got his gun out while fully mounted getting his head bashed into the ground
> b) got enough separation to shoot treyvon
> ...


Zimmerman also claimed that Trayvon somehow pinned his arms down with his knees while straddling his chest. The gun was behind Trayvon. How could he have reached for it?


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Zimmerman also claimed that Trayvon somehow pinned his arms down with his knees while straddling his chest. The gun was behind Trayvon. How could he have reached for it?


If Zimmerman was so called walking back to his SUV, why was he so far away? Plus, if he was leaving Trayvon, why did he move in a path that would cut him off?



Clearly you can see by Trayvon's path that he never intentionally approached Zimmerman, and was headed to his girlfriends house.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and if zimmerman was getting his head slammed on the sidewalk, why were they found in the grass?


Trayvon was face down in the grass with his feet towards the sidewalk. Remember this all happened while Trayvon had Zimmerman's arms pinned under his knees while straddling his chest and "smashing his head into the pavement." Somehow Zimmerman inchwormed his way over to the grass while Trayvon was going beserker on his face... with no wounds....


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> If Zimmerman was so called walking back to his SUV, why was he so far away? Plus, if he was leaving Trayvon, why did he move in a path that would cut him off?
> 
> View attachment 2097600
> 
> Clearly you can see by Trayvon's path that he never intentionally approached Zimmerman, and was headed to his girlfriends house.


Assumed path... Yeah, that is really fucking scientific... LOL!


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Assumed path... Yeah, that is really fucking scientific... LOL!


Assumed path would be because that is the path the police would have been told, right? You can't know that is factual unless you were there or you have security cameras.

Keep clinging to the political bias of a clear murder case.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> If Zimmerman was so called walking back to his SUV, why was he so far away? Plus, if he was leaving Trayvon, why did he move in a path that would cut him off?
> 
> View attachment 2097600
> 
> Clearly you can see by Trayvon's path that he never intentionally approached Zimmerman, and was headed to his girlfriends house.


I am guessing when it says "Assumed Path" that that is an indication of speculation.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Assumed path would be because that is the path the police would have been told, right? You can't know that is factual unless you were there or you have security cameras.
> 
> Keep clinging to the political bias of a clear murder case.


He suckles the Fox News teat.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Zimmerman also claimed that Trayvon somehow pinned his arms down with his knees while straddling his chest. The gun was behind Trayvon. How could he have reached for it?


He never claimed he had his arms pins once quite lying.

http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/03/29/2720704/george-zimmermans-dad-trayvon.html


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Assumed path would be because that is the path the police would have been told, right? You can't know that is factual unless you were there or you have security cameras.
> 
> Keep clinging to the political bias of a clear murder case.


You guys wont take the word of an eye witness but somehow an assumed path drawn on a diagram proves that Zimmerman was stalking Travan? ROFLMAO!!!

9/11 truthers... Fucking hilarious.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Trayvon was face down in the grass with his feet towards the sidewalk. Remember this all happened while Trayvon had Zimmerman's arms pinned under his knees while straddling his chest and "smashing his head into the pavement." Somehow Zimmerman inchwormed his way over to the grass while Trayvon was going beserker on his face... with no wounds....


BeRserker.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He never claimed he had his arms pins once quite lying.
> 
> http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/03/29/2720704/george-zimmermans-dad-trayvon.html


You'll have to call his dad and his "good friend" the liars then. They said it in several different interviews. I think the father said it too but I can't remember. I'll have to play the interview again.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You guys wont take the word of an eye witness but somehow an assumed path drawn on a diagram proves that Zimmerman was stalking Travan? ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> 9/11 truthers... Fucking hilarious.


The credibility of eye witness' only comes into question in court proceedings, not when it comes to deciding whether or not to press charges.

There are way to many holes in his story.

edit: I have no clue what the hole 9/11 truthers shit is about. Have fun with your ad hominem attacks. Good alternative when you can't fill the holes in Zimmerman's story.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Why dont we cut the crap....

Travan was where he was because he got suspended from school after they found a baggie with marijuana residue along with a screwdriver and womens jewelry in his backpack. The womens jewelry contained multiple wedding rings.

So, it is pretty apparent that Travan was skipping through the complex *window* shopping for anything handy he could steal to fund his pot habit.

He got spotted by Zimmerman who was assisting the police in tracking him down when he turned and assaulted Zimmerman and thus committing another crime at which point the gene pool was cleansed.


See how easy it is to make up shit from random facts?


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why dont we cut the crap....
> 
> Travan was where he was because he got suspended from school after they found a baggie with marijuana residue along with a screwdriver and womens jewelry in his backpack. The womens jewelry contained multiple wedding rings.
> 
> ...


Let's suppose those assumed paths were not known. What we know is that Zimmerman's car was a block away from the crime scene. We know that Zimmerman followed Trayvon. We also know that Trayvon's girlfriend's house was just a few doors down and that he was unarmed.

What we have is a man who followed (if not cut off) his target, while being armed, and killed him. We know for a fact that Zimmerman shot Trayvon. We know for a fact that Trayvon was unarmed. 

What should this tell you? Prosecutors should have pressed charges and let Zimmerman prove his defense to a jury of his peers. That is the way this country, and justice system, was designed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You'll have to call his dad and his "good friend" the liars then. They said it in several different interviews. I think the father said it too but I can't remember. I'll have to play the interview again.


that was what his father said. cliffey is speaking without knowing a thing, not surprising for a canadian.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why dont we cut the crap....
> 
> Travan was where he was because he got suspended from school after they found a baggie with marijuana residue along with a screwdriver and womens jewelry in his backpack. The womens jewelry contained multiple wedding rings.
> 
> ...


See syncos? This is why I pay no attention to his posts. He's a shit stain. Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that was what his father said. cliffey is speaking without knowing a thing, not surprising for a canadian.


I posted a link to the interview buck.Im not just spouting off with flat out lies.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that was what his father said. cliffey is speaking without knowing a thing, not surprising for a canadian.


o.k. thanks. His brother was saying it during his interview as well.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Let's suppose those assumed paths were not known. What we know is that Zimmerman's car was a block away from the crime scene. We know that Zimmerman followed Trayvon. We also know that Trayvon's girlfriend's house was just a few doors down and that he was unarmed.
> 
> What we have is a man who followed (if not cut off) his target, while being armed, and killed him. We know for a fact that Zimmerman shot Trayvon. We know for a fact that Trayvon was unarmed.
> 
> What should this tell you? Prosecutors should have pressed charges and let Zimmerman prove his defense to a jury of his peers. That is the way this country, and justice system, was designed.


The home is not HIS girlfriends, it is his DAD's Girlfriend's home.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> See syncos? This is why I pay no attention to his posts. He's a shit stain. Nothing more. Nothing less.


Nothing against him and NoDrama, but they are clinging to the "assumed paths" thing and not focusing on the questions we displayed. I think it's due time for those who are for Zimmerman to admit that there are a lot of holes in his story and that he needs have charges pressed against him so that he must prove his story in a court of law. Let's end this god damned thread now.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The home is not HIS girlfriends, it is his DAD's Girlfriend's home.


Sorry, irrelevant mistake in details.


----------



## redivider (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why dont we cut the crap....
> 
> Travan was where he was because he got suspended from school after they found a baggie with marijuana residue along with a screwdriver and womens jewelry in his backpack. The womens jewelry contained multiple wedding rings.
> 
> ...


the shooting was on a sunday, no school that day. zimmerman was not a peace officer, he was a civilian acting on his own free will, and had no idea who the kid was. zimmerman admitted the kid was running away from him and he was following him on the 911 call.

where's the 'self-defense'???


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I posted a link to the interview buck.Im not just spouting off with flat out lies.


you're right, you're spouting off with stupidity.

if you posted a link to the interview, why do you now know what pappa zimmerman said in that interview?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

redivider said:


> the shooting was on a sunday, no school that day. zimmerman was not a peace officer, he was a civilian acting on his own free will, and had no idea who the kid was. zimmerman admitted the kid was running away from him and he was following him on the 911 call.
> 
> where's the 'self-defense'???


The part where he goes to walk back to his truck and trayvon approaches him.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

redivider said:


> the shooting was on a sunday, no school that day. zimmerman was not a peace officer, he was a civilian acting on his own free will, and had no idea who the kid was. zimmerman admitted the kid was running away from him and he was following him on the 911 call.
> 
> where's the 'self-defense'???


When Travan attacked Zimmerman.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Nothing against him and NoDrama, but they are clinging to the "assumed paths" thing and not focusing on the questions we displayed. I think it's due time for those who are for Zimmerman to admit that there are a lot of holes in his story and that he needs have charges pressed against him so that he must prove his story in a court of law. Let's end this god damned thread now.


Umm no, Capital offense cases have to get past the Grand jury first.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Nothing against him and NoDrama, but they are clinging to the "assumed paths" thing and not focusing on the questions we displayed. I think it's due time for those who are for Zimmerman to admit that there are a lot of holes in his story and that he needs have charges pressed against him* so that he must prove his story in a court of law*. Let's end this god damned thread now.


close but completely opposite.

the prosecution will have to prove that his story is bullshit beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're right, you're spouting off with stupidity.
> 
> if you posted a link to the interview, why do you now know what pappa zimmerman said in that interview?


Because i watched the interview go watch it again and tell me he says trayvon has his arms pinned and is straddling him.Its not there.LIES.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> The part where he goes to walk back to his truck and trayvon approaches him.





NLXSK1 said:


> When Travan attacked Zimmerman.


see?

two idiots presenting zimmerman's constantly changing story as if it were fact.

what you both need to add at the end is "according to zimmerman".

dumbasses.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> close but completely opposite.
> 
> the prosecution will have to prove that his story is bullshit beyond a reasonable doubt.



**LIKE**


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Umm no, Capital offense cases have to get past the Grand jury first.


the new prosecutor who took over for wolfinger said that they could choose to proceed without a grand jury.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> see?
> 
> two idiots presenting zimmerman's constantly changing story as if it were fact.
> 
> ...


And the eyewitness....

This thread would not be 200 pages + long if you didnt keep conveniently forgetting facts.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> close but completely opposite.
> 
> the prosecution will have to prove that his story is bullshit beyond a reasonable doubt.


"Because an affirmative defense requires an assertion of facts beyond those claimed by the plaintiff, generally the party who offers an affirmative defense bears the burden of proof.[SUP][6][/SUP] The standard of proof is typically lower than beyond a reasonable doubt. It can either be proved by clear and convincing evidence or by a preponderance of the evidence."


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the new prosecutor who took over for wolfinger said that they could choose to proceed without a grand jury.


Yeah, its not a federal crime so its not mandatory. But the prosecutor isn't dumb to take a loser of a case like this. Everyone just wants this to blow over, and it will just as soon as the media finds something else to sensationalize.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Because i watched the interview go watch it again and tell me he says trayvon has his arms pinned and is straddling him.Its not there.LIES.


god damn, they make them stupid in canada.

Moments before George Zimmerman shot and killed Trayvon Martin, the black 17-year-old had him pinned to the ground, was beating him and had threatened to kill him, his father told an Orlandotelevision station.Robert Zimmerman, 64, of Lake Mary, told WOFL-Channel 35 that his son shot Trayvon only after the Miami Gardens teenager knocked him down with a single punch that broke his nose, then got on top of him and kept punching.

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-03-29/news/os-george-zimmerman-dad-interview-20120329_1_robert-zimmerman-son-shot-police-headquarters​


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> preponderance of the evidence."


Key word right there.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

> "Trayvon Martin got on top of him and started beating him in his face, in his nose, hitting his head on the concrete," said Robert Zimmerman, 64.
> 
> 
> "Trayvon Martin said something to the effect of 'you&#8217;re going to die now' or 'you're gonna die tonight' -- something to that effect," Robert Zimmerman continued. "He continued to beat George, and at some point George pulled his pistol and did what he did."
> ...


First time I noticed this little tidbit. Started beating him in his face, in his nose hitting his head on the concrete.. then he continued to beat George... yet he admits his son was, "not given any medical attention."


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Key word right there.


Can you actually give me reason why charges shouldn't be filed? You are only providing a basis of POSSIBLE defense for Zimmerman. Therefore admitting that charges should have been filed.

Remember guys. Burden of proof is on the accuser. When you are claiming self-defense: you are an accuser.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> And the eyewitness....
> 
> This thread would not be 200 pages + long if you didnt keep conveniently forgetting facts.


eyewitnesses are not "facts", their testimony is counted as evidence, and is usually injected with enough reasonable doubt to make it worthless. eyewitness accounts are notoriously unreliable, especially when they are incomplete, contradicted by other accounts, and the police are "correcting" statements.

dumbass.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> First time I noticed this little tidbit. Started beating him in his face, in his nose hitting his head on the concrete.. then he continued to beat George... yet he admits his son was, "not given any medical attention."


I would assume this means he didnt go to the hospital or a doctor.

It is pretty clear he was treated onsite by the fire department.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> god damn, they make them stupid in canada.
> 
> Moments before George Zimmerman shot and killed Trayvon Martin, the black 17-year-old had him pinned to the ground, was beating him and had threatened to kill him, his father told an Orlandotelevision station.Robert Zimmerman, 64, of Lake Mary, told WOFL-Channel 35 that his son shot Trayvon only after the Miami Gardens teenager knocked him down with a single punch that broke his nose, then got on top of him and kept punching.
> 
> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-03-29/news/os-george-zimmerman-dad-interview-20120329_1_robert-zimmerman-son-shot-police-headquarters​


Watch the actual video of the interview not an editorial on the interview.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> eyewitnesses are not "facts", their testimony is counted as evidence, and is usually injected with enough reasonable doubt to make it worthless. eyewitness accounts are notoriously unreliable, especially when they are incomplete, contradicted by other accounts, and the police are "correcting" statements.
> 
> dumbass.


Compared to the absolute lack of evidence you provide it appears airtight...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I would assume this means he didnt go to the hospital or a doctor.
> 
> It is pretty clear he was treated onsite by the fire department.


With head injuries and a broken nose? He would have had a neck brace, immobilized and sent to the hospital. He wasn't treated because he wasn't hurt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah, its not a federal crime so its not mandatory. But the prosecutor isn't dumb to take a loser of a case like this. Everyone just wants this to blow over, and it will just as soon as the media finds something else to sensationalize.


the new prosecutor said she leans to the side of moving forward, generally.

don't you find it odd that the old prosecutor left his house on a sunday evening to meet with the now resigned police chief in person when these things are usually done by phone or fax?

don't you find it odd that the guy with the most information, the one whose job it is to sniff out bullshit, called zimemman's tale "unconvincing" and that it did not add up?


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Compared to the absolute lack of evidence you provide it appears airtight...





Carne Seca said:


> See syncos? This is why I pay no attention to his posts. He's a shit stain. Nothing more. Nothing less.


I see your point..


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Watch the actual video of the interview not an editorial on the interview.


There was more than one interview you idiot. Jesus. Are you really that thick?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Compared to the absolute lack of evidence you provide it appears airtight...


surveillance of an unscather zimmerman isn't no evidence.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> With head injuries and a broken nose? He would have had a neck brace, immobilized and sent to the hospital. He wasn't treated because he wasn't hurt.


Allegedly there are "medical records" to prove it.He was treated at the scene and Im sure SFD would testify to the extent of his injuries under oath.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> surveillance of an unscather zimmerman isn't no evidence.


A double negative? ::gasp:: You're drunk!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Watch the actual video of the interview not an editorial on the interview.


i did. why didn't you?

it's been said in other interviews as well.

another indictment of the subpar canadian education system.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Allegedly their are "medical records" to prove it.He was treated at the scene and Im sure SFD would testify to the extent of his injuries under oath.


*there
*I'm


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Allegedly their are "medical records" to prove it.He was treated at the scene and Im sure SFD would testify to the extent of his injuries under oath.


The point is it really doesn't matter. Him being treated does not prove conclusively that he was attacked by Trayvon. We have to go off of what we know: He followed him. He shot and killed him.

That should be enough for people to agree that charges should have been filed. I'm seriously perplexed as to why there is any disagreement whatsoever..


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

Here we go again you got nothing again so out come the insults.Typical fools tactics.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> A double negative? ::gasp:: You're drunk!


He needs to put ' ' around "no evidence."

That threw me for a loop also


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> The point is it really doesn't matter. Him being treated does not prove conclusively that he was attacked by Trayvon. We have to go off of what we know: He followed him. He shot and killed him.
> 
> That should be enough for people to agree that charges should have been filed. I'm seriously perplexed as to why there is any disagreement whatsoever..


shhhh... let's not get too deep into this. We all know the real reason but we're politely stepping around it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Allegedly there are "medical records" to prove it.He was treated at the scene and Im sure SFD would testify to the extent of his injuries under oath.


*there

the crime scene was at least 15 minutes from the station, he got to the station 34 minutes later. his "treatment" for a beating that his brother said left him 1 smash away from being a permanent vegetable was administered in less than 19 minutes.

seems legit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> shhhh... let's not get too deep into this. We all know the real reason but we're politely stepping around it.


some people like to bring it into the thread in the opposite direction. kinda disgusting.

the human shit stain was the first to do so.

thats what happens when you eat, sleep, and breathe fox news.


----------



## redivider (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Allegedly there are "medical records" to prove it.He was treated at the scene and Im sure SFD would testify to the extent of his injuries under oath.


if there were any injuries there would've been pictures taken.... a broken nose normally leads to extensive bleeding and bruising around the eyes.... something worth taking a picture of if you are claiming somebody attacked you and you suffered a broken nose... yet there's no picture to keep as evidence to support the story....

hmmm...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> He needs to put ' ' around "no evidence."
> 
> That threw me for a loop also


I actually looked up unscather thinking it was an archaic derivative of some kind until I realized he had a typo there as well. Unscathed. Now I feel stupid.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm seriously beginning to feel like my rep privies have been stripped away from me


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

redivider said:


> if there were any injuries there would've been pictures taken.... a broken nose normally leads to extensive bleeding and bruising around the eyes.... something worth taking a picture of if you are claiming somebody attacked you and you suffered a broken nose... yet there's no picture to keep as evidence to support the story....
> 
> hmmm...


And a gun shot to the head is normally fatal but not always.Do you know what coagulation means?

And Im sure they did take pictures.If they didn't I will ask why.But remember theres a murder investigation going on they are not giving out all the facts.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2012)

This thread has more legs than ... this. cn


----------



## beardo (Mar 29, 2012)

[youtube]zwDvF0NtgdU[/youtube]


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> And a gun shot to the head is normally fatal but not always.Do you know what coagulation means?


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

beardo said:


> [youtube]zwDvF0NtgdU[/youtube]


The Canadian national anthem sounds like the result of a church choir singing the Wiggles theme song...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> And a gun shot to the head is normally fatal but not always.Do you know what coagulation means?
> 
> And Im sure they did take pictures.If they didn't I will ask why.But remember theres a murder investigation going on they are not giving out all the facts.


I am willing to bet that it wouldnt do significant damage to at least a few posters around here...


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


>


lol I miss the like button\


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am willing to bet that it wouldnt do significant damage to at least a few posters around here...


Said while looking in the mirror.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> The Canadian national anthem sounds like the result of a church choir singing the Wiggles theme song...


Our national anthem sucks.Americas rocks especially when played by jimi.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2012)

Wait wait I know this one! 

*Coagulation*: the aggregation of numerous family farms into a much smaller number of industrialized, corporately-held commodity plantations. 
cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Wait wait I know this one!
> 
> *Coagulation*: the aggregation of numerous family farms into a much smaller number of industrialized, corporately-held commodity plantations.
> cn


Fail! It's lady ga-ga worship. Coagulation! 

I don't know... leave me alone... I have issues.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Wait wait I know this one!
> 
> *Coagulation*: the aggregation of numerous family farms into a much smaller number of industrialized, corporately-held commodity plantations.
> cn


LOL ^^ like


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> This thread has more legs than ... this. cn


well, let's keep it going with a new witness.

this witness says there wasn't much movement going on at the time of the gunshot(s?), and that zimmerman appeared unharmed.

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/new-trayvon-martin-witness-speaks-to-anderson-cooper-about-night-of-shooting/


----------



## beardo (Mar 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Fail! It's lady ga-ga worship. Coagulation!
> 
> I don't know... leave me alone... I have issues.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> well, let's keep it going with a new witness.
> 
> this witness says there wasn't much movement going on at the time of the gunshot(s?), and that zimmerman appeared unharmed.
> 
> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/new-trayvon-martin-witness-speaks-to-anderson-cooper-about-night-of-shooting/



Thats caller number 7 on the 911 calls list.not very good at disguising her LOL.Note the dog walking reference in the rain.

http://www.sanfordfl.gov/investigation/911/call7.wav

She's lying.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Thats caller number 7 on the 911 calls list.not very good at disguising her LOL.Note the dog walking reference in the rain.
> 
> http://www.sanfordfl.gov/investigation/911/call7.wav
> 
> She's lying.


lol, no.

this is the second witness that has them fighting in the grass, not the sidewalk.

the person that's lying is the guy who says he was getting his head slammed into the sidewalk.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Thats caller number 7 on the 911 calls list.not very good at disguising her LOL.Note the dog walking reference in the rain.
> 
> http://www.sanfordfl.gov/investigation/911/call7.wav
> 
> She's lying.


right away in that call the lady says she hears a bang.

the person on anderson cooper was very specific in saying it was a pop.

dumbass.


----------



## beardo (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> right away in that call the lady says she hears a bang.
> 
> the person on anderson cooper was very specific in saying it was a pop.
> 
> dumbass.


Pop?
Must be someone from the midwest


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

beardo said:


> Pop?
> Must be someone from the midwest


upon further listening, she did later describe it as a pop, as well as a bang earlier in the call.

but she said "a bang", not multiple pops, like the person on anderson cooper did.

and in any case, this happened in the grass, not the sidewalk.

zimmerman's story is an obvious lie.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> upon further listening, she did later describe it as a pop, as well as a bang earlier in the call.
> 
> but she said "a bang", not multiple pops, like the person on anderson cooper did.
> 
> ...


multiple pops hmmmmm that must mean he shot him in his leg to wound him so he couldn't flee with those delicious skittles and then walked up while this kid screams for his life.Shoots him in the chest to finish him off.Is that right buck?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> multiple pops hmmmmm that must mean he shot him in his leg to wound him so he couldn't flee with those delicious skittles and then walked up while this kid screams for his life.Shoots him in the chest to finish him off.Is that right buck?


or it could be an echo, as the new eyewitness believes. it would make sense since they were in a corridor between rows of attached houses.


----------



## beardo (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> upon further listening, she did later describe it as a pop, as well as a bang earlier in the call.
> 
> but she said "a bang", not multiple pops, like the person on anderson cooper did.
> 
> ...


Zimmerman is a murderer, I wouldn't doubt he's also a liar


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

nothing to say about them fighting in the grass, cliffey?

how about zimmerman getting up, uninjured, and putting his hand on his forehead looking worried?

sounds to me like zimmerman had an "oh shit" moment right there. better call daddy to get me out of trouble now.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nothing to say about them fighting in the grass, cliffey?
> 
> how about zimmerman getting up, uninjured, and putting his hand on his forehead looking worried?
> 
> sounds to me like zimmerman had an "oh shit" moment right there. better call daddy to get me out of trouble now.


What about them fighting in the grass? she says she sees the man get off him and a boy is lying underneath.then immediately after she says she didnt see him get off.Listen to the video from 3:45 on.

Maybe his hands were on his head because he thought holy shit i just took a mans life.Or what the fuck just happened? by all account this happens in a couple minutes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What about them fighting in the grass?


what about that?

oh, nothing. just that it completely contradicts zimmerman's false narrative.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what about that?
> 
> oh, nothing. just that it completely contradicts zimmerman's false narrative.


What was martin doing in the grass if he was just going home.Wouldn't he have been on the sidewalk?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What was martin doing in the grass if he was just going home.Wouldn't he have been on the sidewalk?


Running away from a madman with a gun that cut him off and blocked his way home.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What was martin doing in the grass if he was just going home.Wouldn't he have been on the sidewalk?


ruining zimmerman's hope of getting away with murder and passing off his tall tale as something resembling the truth.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ruining zimmerman's hope of getting away with murder and passing off his tall tale as something resembling the truth.


I can't speak to his character but it seems more and more like he was going to use this to be some sort of hero.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

The sad thing in this case is how many people hear him yelling help and don't do anything. Cowards..


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> The sad thing in this case is how many people hear him yelling help and don't do anything. Cowards..


No doubt.Don't almost all americans have guns in their homes?Someone should have went out there and stopped this.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> The sad thing in this case is how many people hear him yelling help and don't do anything. Cowards..


 One caller said he could hear cries for help. 
&#8220;They are wrestling right in the back of my house,&#8221; the man said. &#8220;The guy is yelling help, and I&#8217;m not going outside. 
&#8220;I&#8217;m pretty sure the guy is dead out here.&#8221; 

Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/03/16/2697604_p2/trayvon-martins-parents-criss.html#storylink=cpy
​


----------



## sync0s (Mar 29, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> No doubt.Don't almost all americans have guns in their homes?Someone should have went out there and stopped this.


A majority of Americans don't. Only a small percentage of my friends do and I live in a state where hunting is practically required..


----------



## budlover13 (Mar 29, 2012)

This thread is growing WAY too fast for me to keep up with it while working and taking care of home issues. Seems like a lot of people are buying MSM shit hook line and sinker.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 29, 2012)

sync0s said:


> A majority of Americans don't. Only a small percentage of my friends do and I live in a state where hunting is practically required..


If it were before the shot I would have went out.If it were after the shot I wouldn't unless I had a firearm.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok the surveillance video is verified now I guess.Its on the sanford city site.Interestingly watch 1:09 of this vid the officer appears to get blood on his hands.

[video=youtube;9WWDNbQUgm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WWDNbQUgm4&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

zimmerman, the woman beating, cop assaulting, drunk driving wannabe cop, pursues martin knowing nothing other than that he is black, muttering things like "these assholes always get away" and "fucking coons". martin runs away from this psycho, and zimmerman gets out on foot to chase after him.

this is what we KNOW. well, maybe he said "fucking goons". 

now comes what we don't really know. zimmerman claims he was just looking for an address for the cops, and was walking back to his vehicle after totally not pursuing martin and lost sight of the guy he was totally not pursuing in a corridor between attached houses with no hiding spots.

some sort of struggle in the grass ensues, not much movement is going on, just some weak, sad whimpers for help, and a gunshot rings out. zimmerman is seen immediately after the gunshot straddling martin, face down in the grass, gets up, walks to the sidewalk looking worried, and puts his hand on his forehead in an "oh shit" type of gesture.

cops show up, some milling around occurs, zimmerman is treated for his supposed "smashed skull" and "broken nose" by the SFD in the span of about 10 or 15 minutes, and shows up at the police station 34 minutes later looking unscathed, walking without any problems or dizziness, not showing any signs of pain or visible discomfort.

the lead investigator interviews him and sys his story does not add up and is unconvincing. he presses for manslaughter charges. however, the prosecutor, who oddly leaves his home late on a sunday night to meet the police chief in person, says "cut him loose", ignoring the advice of the guy whose job it is to sniff out lying assholes.

zimmerman's body is sent to the morgue tagged as "john doe" while the police complete their report with his name and DOB on it. his parents are about to file a missing person's report before finding out their son has been killed, while the cops are in possession of his phone with such contacts in it as "mom", "dad", and auntie.

now his "friend" joe oliver and family are out there saying zimmerman was one head smash away from being a permanent vegetable.

seems totally legit.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Ok the surveillance video is verified now I guess.Its on the sanford city site.Interestingly watch 1:09 of this vid the officer appears to get blood on his hands.
> 
> [video=youtube;9WWDNbQUgm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WWDNbQUgm4&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


Officers always put gloves on when dealing with blood. Presumptuous conclusion.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Ok the surveillance video is verified now I guess.Its on the sanford city site.Interestingly watch 1:09 of this vid the officer appears to get blood on his hands.


standard operating procedure for cops working around blood is to wear gloves to avoid blood borne pathogens.

i doubt it, little cliffey.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman's body is sent to the morgue tagged as "john doe" while the police complete their report with his name and DOB on it. his parents are about to file a missing person's report before finding out their son has been killed, while the cops are in possession of his phone with such contacts in it as "mom", "dad", and auntie.


You mean martin's body.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> standard operating procedure for cops working around blood is to wear gloves to avoid blood borne pathogens.
> 
> i doubt it, little cliffey.


Maybe it were grass then? I mean he clearly gets something on his hand from zimmermans jacket.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Maybe it were grass then? I mean he clearly gets something on his hand from zimmermans jacket.


Yup, you're right. Cut him loose, no charges need be filed. Case is closed, folks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Maybe it were grass then? I mean he clearly gets something on his hand from zimmermans jacket.


oh, so they were in the grass, not the sidewalk like zimmerman is claiming?

lulz.

seems totally legit.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Yup, you're right. Cut him loose, no charges need be filed. Case is closed, folks.


Dude he was treated by the SFD at the scene.Police will testify that,SFD im sure will testify that, and they say theres medical records too that haven't been released.You really think all these people are in on this giant cover up? He was obviously injured to what extent I don't know.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He was obviously injured...


and he really showed it!

walking alertly and fluidly, never showing a sign of pain or even mere discomfort a mere 34 minutes after suffering a beating that would have turned him into a vegetable with one more smash, according to his brother.

lulz. seems totally legit.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and he really showed it!
> 
> walking alertly and fluidly, never showing a sign of pain or even mere discomfort a mere 34 minutes after suffering a beating that would have turned him into a vegetable with one more smash, according to his brother.
> 
> lulz. seems totally legit.


If its so clear cut why no arrests? Giant cover up? probably.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If its so clear cut why no arrests? Giant cover up? probably.


Because they tried to invoke the Stand Your Ground law and hoped it would all go away. Which it didn't and here we are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If its so clear cut why no arrests? Giant cover up? probably.


wouldn't be the first time pappa zimmerman got angry, violent baby zimmerman out of a mess.

i don't know how else you drive drunk, hit women, resist arrest, and assault police officers without ever being convicted of fuckall.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 30, 2012)

My guess is WitSec or Federal Source.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Because they tried to invoke the Stand Your Ground law and hoped it would all go away. Which it didn't and here we are.


It wasn't stand your ground.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Because they tried to invoke the Stand Your Ground law and hoped it would all go away. Which it didn't and here we are.


wouldn't be the first time they hoped it would all go away.

just about a year ago, as i'm sure you know, the son of a sanford lieutenant clocked a homeless black guy from behind, nearly killing him. it took the video of it going viral for them to do anything.

in another incident, two guards, one of them the son of an officer, tried to plead self defense after they killed a black teen by shooting him in the back. 

sanford PD has a history of trying to sweep shit like this under the rug.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> wouldn't be the first time pappa zimmerman got angry, violent baby zimmerman out of a mess.
> 
> i don't know how else you drive drunk, hit women, resist arrest, and assault police officers without ever being convicted of fuckall.


Why no charges still then after almost everyone in the investigation has been replaced.And the fact the FBI are involved trying to make a hate crime out of it.Still no charges hmmmm I wonder if thats because of lack of evidence?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> It wasn't stand your ground.


enlighten us then, oh brilliant canadian one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why no charges still then after almost everyone in the investigation has been replaced.And the fact the FBI are involved trying to make a hate crime out of it.Still no charges hmmmm I wonder if thats because of lack of evidence?


they are investigating as we speak, and only wolfinger and the police chief have stepped down, one only temporarily.

you're an idiot that has to resort to embellishment and lies in a shitty attempt to prove your point.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> wouldn't be the first time they hoped it would all go away.
> 
> just about a year ago, as i'm sure you know, the son of a sanford lieutenant clocked a homeless black guy from behind, nearly killing him. it took the video of it going viral for them to do anything.
> 
> ...


And the SFD as well? How about paramedics that were on the scene for trayvon? Are they racists too?what about fbi?Apparently according to you the coroner is too for tagging him as john doe for "3 days".Then everyone in the investigation gets replaced and are all these people in on it too? come on now buck use your head to think not your gut.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> It wasn't stand your ground.


You're right. Which is why everyone wants a trial.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Apparently according to you the coroner is too for tagging him as john doe for "3 days".Then everyone in the investigation gets replaced ....


he arrived at the medical examiner's office tagged as john doe, dumbass.

and it is not the case that everyone in the investigation got replaced, only two people did.

keep lying, maybe it will work one day.

pathetic canuck.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You're right. Which is why everyone wants a trial.


It was self defense is what I meant.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he arrived at the medical examiner's office tagged as john doe, dumbass.
> 
> and it is not the case that everyone in the investigation got replaced, only two people did.
> 
> ...


Of course he arrived there as john doe.He wasn't identified til' the next morning.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> It was self defense is what I meant.


self defense under the "stand your ground" law.



you're embarrassing canada now, which is awfully tough to do.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 30, 2012)

Did Trayvon rise from the dead yet? This thread has been going on for over three days now.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> self defense under the "stand your ground" law.
> 
> 
> 
> you're embarrassing canada now, which is awfully tough to do.


How exactly is walking back to your truck "standing your ground"?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Of course he arrived there as john doe.He wasn't identified til' the next morning.


even though the police had his phone with contacts in it such as "mom", "dad", and "auntie".

even though the police report has his name and DOB.

you really are on a roll here. any more idioting you want to do?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> How exactly is walking back to your truck "standing your ground"?


yep, go ahead and try to once again pass off the tale as it is told "according to zimmerman" and pass it off as fact.

hack.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> even though the police had his phone with contacts in it such as "mom", "dad", and "auntie".
> 
> even though the police report has his name and DOB.
> 
> you really are on a roll here. any more idioting you want to do?


Nothing illegal about adding information to the police report it wasn't case closed by the next morning was it?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, go ahead and try to once again pass off the tale as it is told "according to zimmerman" and pass it off as fact.
> 
> hack.


There's no evidence to support anything else.Im not saying zimmerman didn't run him down and kill him Im saying there's no evidence of that.At least not that Im seeing.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> It was self defense is what I meant.


Doesn't matter what you mean. It wasn't Stand Your Ground and he shouldn't be able to use that as a defense. That's why we need a trial. Either it was self-defense or it was murder.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Doesn't matter what you mean. It wasn't Stand Your Ground and he shouldn't be able to use that as a defense. That's why we need a trial. Either it was self-defense or it was murder.


Ya I don't understand where that law even comes into play.

Zimmerman wasn't standing his ground.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey is in full on lie mode right now.

i guess he's trying to convince himself at this point, because it is well-established that not everyone stepped down, the police had identified trayvon martin in the police report while he was john doe at the morgue, etc etc etc.

cognitive dissonance is a bitch, ain't it cliffey?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Ya I don't understand where that law even comes into play.


that's primarily owing to the fact that you are an idiot.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's primarily owing to the fact that you are an idiot.


OK Smartguy explain to me what you think a police report is? The only thing that cannot be changed are the statements in the narratives sections.I've already explained this to you in great detail.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> OK Smartguy explain to me what you think a police report is? The only thing that cannot be changed are the statements in the narratives sections.I've already explained this to you in great detail.


citation, please.

i don't trust braindead canucks.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> citation, please.
> 
> i don't trust braindead canucks.


not like it matters anyways.You still won't believe it.

http://www.avvo.com/legal-answers/once-you-file-a-police-report--can-a-officer-chang-379039.html

Now say your sorry LOL


----------



## Parker (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *Previous incidents with racial issues*
> 
> News reports noted that the police department of the city of Sanford has faced previous allegations of racial prejudice.[SUP][116][/SUP] In 2011, chief of police Brian Tooley was forced from office after declining to prosecute a police lieutenant's son for beating up a homeless black man, in an incident caught on video. After the footage went viral on YouTube, the perpetrator, Justin Collison, was arrested.[SUP][116][/SUP][SUP][117][/SUP][SUP][118][/SUP] The officer in charge of that case was also in charge of the Trayvon Martin shooting scene.[SUP][55][/SUP] In 2005, two parking lot security guards, one the son of a Sanford police department veteran and the other a volunteer for the department, shot a black teen, Travares McGill, in the back, killing him. The guards asserted self-defense, and the case was dismissed in court.[SUP][116][/SUP][SUP][119][/SUP] In February 2010, press reports indicated one officer was fired and another, Ned Golden Junior (son of the head of the local police union), was suspended for two weeks after sending sexist and racist text messages on a department computer.[SUP][120][/SUP][SUP][121][/SUP]


based on this story no. It has nothing to do with race. It has everything to do with protecting your own. A police lieutenants son. That tells you all you need to know. If the homeless person was white same thing imo.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> not like it matters anyways.You still won't believe it.
> 
> http://www.avvo.com/legal-answers/once-you-file-a-police-report--can-a-officer-chang-379039.html
> 
> Now say your sorry LOL


why would i be sorry?

you just proved my point that the officer's can go back and change whatever they want besides witness statements.

thank you is more appropriate.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't think he even reads the links he posts.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

I told you that like 30 pages back LOL.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

Parker said:


> based on this story no. It has nothing to do with race. It has everything to do with protecting your own. A police lieutenants son. That tells you all you need to know. If the homeless person was white same thing imo.


and ditto getting off the hook for shooting a teen in the back and claiming self defense, i guess.

i'm sure that you are aware that ties in law enforcement run deep. do you think it is possible that pappa zimmerman, the retired magistrate judge, knew wolfinger, the prosecutor who declined to prosecute after oddly leaving his home late on a sunday night to meet with the police chief and cut zimmerman loose?

do you suppose it's possible that wolfinger was protecting his buddie's son?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

Parker said:


> based on this story no. It has nothing to do with race. It has everything to do with protecting your own. A police lieutenants son. That tells you all you need to know. If the homeless person was white same thing imo.





> *Previous incidents with racial issues
> 
> News reports noted that the police department of the city of Sanford has faced previous allegations of racial prejudice.[SUP][116][/SUP] In 2011, chief of police Brian Tooley was forced from office after declining to prosecute a police lieutenant's son for beating up a homeless black man, in an incident caught on video. After the footage went viral on YouTube, the perpetrator, Justin Collison, was arrested.[SUP][116][/SUP][SUP][117][/SUP][SUP][118][/SUP] The officer in charge of that case was also in charge of the Trayvon Martin shooting scene.[SUP][55][/SUP] In 2005, two parking lot security guards, one the son of a Sanford police department veteran and the other a volunteer for the department, shot a black teen, Travares McGill, in the back, killing him. The guards asserted self-defense, and the case was dismissed in court.[SUP][116][/SUP][SUP][119][/SUP] In February 2010, press reports indicated one officer was fired and another, Ned Golden Junior (son of the head of the local police union), was suspended for two weeks after sending sexist and racist text messages on a department computer.[SUP][120][/SUP][SUP][121][/SUP]
> 
> *


Yep. No racism here. None at all... nope.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I told you that like 30 pages back LOL.


it's well established that you lie, so your words are pretty much meaningless until you provide citation.


----------



## Parker (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and ditto getting off the hook for shooting a teen in the back and claiming self defense, i guess.
> 
> i'm sure that you are aware that ties in law enforcement run deep. do you think it is possible that pappa zimmerman, the retired magistrate judge, knew wolfinger, the prosecutor who declined to prosecute after oddly leaving his home late on a sunday night to meet with the police chief and cut zimmerman loose?
> 
> do you suppose it's possible that wolfinger was protecting his buddie's son?


Yep, maybe a bit closer to probable than possible


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Yep. No racism here. None at all... nope.


parker has a point, it could just be that they are protecting their own regardless of race of the victim.

however, the incidents in question are oddly all perpetrated against other races.

i can't wait until they find the inevitable link between pappa zimmerman and wolfinger. you just have to know it's coming.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

Parker said:


> Yep, maybe a bit closer to probable than possible




that answer was not expected. maybe i've been arguing with idiots for too long.


----------



## Parker (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Yep. No racism here. None at all... nope.


you mean because the person who wrote the story says so? Like I said its the thin blue line.
No different than the white mother who was driving away and cop shoot and killed her because he said he was dragged by her car when she rolled up her window when driving away. even though he wasn't being dragged or caught in the window when he shot

http://www.thetelegraph.com/articles/cook-67160-officer-police.html


----------



## Parker (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that answer was not expected. maybe i've been arguing with idiots for too long.


you need to keep better company


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> parker has a point, it could just be that they are protecting their own regardless of race of the victim.
> 
> however, the incidents in question are oddly all perpetrated against other races.
> 
> i can't wait until they find the inevitable link between pappa zimmerman and wolfinger. you just have to know it's coming.


Personally, with all the evidence and past departmental problems I feel that racism played a big part in what went down.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

Parker said:


> you mean because the person who wrote the story says so? Like I said its the thin blue line.
> No different than the white mother who was driving away and cop shoot and killed her because he said he was dragged by her car when she rolled up her window when driving away. even though he wasn't being dragged or caught in the window when he shot
> 
> http://www.thetelegraph.com/articles/cook-67160-officer-police.html


yes but there wasn't a lot of stereotyping going on with that murder.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Personally, with all the evidence and past departmental problems I feel that racism played a big part in what went down.


Please tell me how........


----------



## Parker (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Personally, with all the evidence and past departmental problems I feel that racism played a big part in what went down.


Could very well be related to racism too.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Please tell me how........


Try reading. That always works.


----------



## Parker (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> yes but there wasn't a lot of stereotyping going on with that murder.


right but Im just saying thats another example of a cover up and its not race related. Not all cover ups are race related.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Try reading. That always works.


Tell me who are these racists and how are they covering it up.Explain please.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

Parker said:


> you mean because the person who wrote the story says so? Like I said its the thin blue line.
> No different than the white mother who was driving away and cop shoot and killed her because he said he was dragged by her car when she rolled up her window when driving away. even though he wasn't being dragged or caught in the window when he shot
> 
> http://www.thetelegraph.com/articles/cook-67160-officer-police.html


do you mean to tell me (as well as cliffey and all the others people defending the police here) that cops sometimes lie and make up stuff to cover their asses or their buddie's asses?

i refuse to believe it. i believe cliffey is with me on this one. cops NEVER lie.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Tell me who are these racists and how are they covering it up.Explain please.


http://www.google.com

Have fun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Personally, with all the evidence and past departmental problems I feel that racism played a big part in what went down.


i do too, parker's point is that it need not be race related at all.

it could just be buddies calling in favors.

i would be inclined to believe that zimmerman's role may have been motivated, at least partially, by race (as well as his long history of anger and violence), but when it comes to the police, they are just helping their buddy pappa zimmerman.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> http://www.google.com
> 
> Have fun.



LOL Because you don't even know your passing judgement on a simple gut feeling.I hope if your accused of a crime you get the same treatment.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

"i never foresaw so much hate coming from the president" says pappa zimmerman.

lulz.

apparently, asking for this matter to be treated "with the seriousness that it deserves" is hate speech now, according to papa zimmerman.

this guy is fucked in the head.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> LOL Because you don't even know your passing judgement on a simple gut feeling.I hope if your accused of a crime you get the same treatment.


hey cliffey, do you think the police ever lie?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> hey cliffey, do you think the police ever lie?


Show me where they lied? I see no evidence of that.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 30, 2012)

trayvon even had tatts, what an innocent child.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Show me where they lied? I see no evidence of that.


just answer the fucking question you blockhead.

do you think the police ever lie?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> trayvon even had tatts, what an innocent child.


i have a tattoo, what's your fucking point fluoride boy?


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> trayvon even had tatts, what an innocent child.


tattoos are the staple of an evil human. Hitler must've had tattoos...


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 30, 2012)

last time i checked you have to be 18.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> just answer the fucking question you blockhead.
> 
> do you think the police ever lie?


Yes they are human, so Im sure they lie.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> tattoos are the staple of an evil human. Hitler must've had tattoos...


no but the jews did TROLLOLOLOL


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> last time i checked you have to be 18.


last time I checked parental exemption.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> last time I checked parental exemption.


and if thats the case i guess his parents 100% supported his no limitz n*gga attitude eventually leading to his demise.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Yes they are human, so Im sure they lie.


so why are you so adamant that they can not be lying in this case?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> last time i checked you have to be 18.


what did the tattoo say?

are tattoos on your upper arm visible underneath a hoodie?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> no but the jews did TROLLOLOLOL


this is an excellent troll, i give 10/10 for "going there". and i'm a jew.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so why are you so adamant that they can not be lying in this case?


Im not saying they never did.Im saying I see no proof of that.or even anything hinting at that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> and if thats the case i guess his parents 100% supported his no limitz n*gga attitude eventually leading to his demise.


are you sure a wannabe cop vigilante with a hstory of beating up women, police officers, and driving drunk had nothing at all to do with it?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this is an excellent troll, i give 10/10 for "going there". and i'm a jew.


Thats what im saying right? If race is a non issue why do we have to tip toe around it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Im not saying they never did.Im saying I see no proof of that.or even anything hinting at that.


so, the long history of george zimmerman assaulting cops, beating up women, driving drunk, resisting arrest, and other such incidents without ever being convicted doesn't hint at perhaps his retired magistrate judge daddy getting him out of trouble?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Thats what im saying right? If race is a non issue why do we have to tip toe around it?


it's for the likes of racists like tryingtogrow89, NLXSK, and desert dude.

carne didn't start this thread before i did because he didn't want to see backwards, ignorant idiots like them dragging martin's name through the mud. he says so on page 1.

if you want, we can bring race into this, it will only make the whole thing look more damning.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, the long history of george zimmerman assaulting cops, beating up women, driving drunk, resisting arrest, and other such incidents without ever being convicted doesn't hint at perhaps his retired magistrate judge daddy getting him out of trouble?



So he used to marry people? bet he had alot of "clout" in the judicial system.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 30, 2012)

Maybe they were both threats to society and it was simply fate that they got to meet and take each other out and by that case it would mean zimmerman getting life. Truly making this random event better for everyone.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Maybe they were both threats to society and it was simply fate that they got to meet and take each other out and by that case it would mean zimmerman getting life. Truly making this random event better for everyone.


are you saying martin's parents should celebrate the death of their 17 year old son at the hands of a vigilante with a history of violence and aggression?

you also never answered any of my questions, fluoride boy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So he used to marry people? bet he had alot of "clout" in the judicial system.


you are embarrassing yourself now.

robert zimmerman is a retired supreme court magistrate.

*Federal courts*

_Main article: United States magistrate judge_
In the United States federal courts, a *magistrate judge* is a judge authorized by 28 U.S.C. § 631 _et seq_. Magistrate judges are appointed by the life-term federal district judges of a particular court, serving terms of eight years if full-time, or four years if part-time, and may be reappointed. Magistrate judges conduct a wide range of judicial proceedings to expedite the disposition of the civil and criminal caseloads of the United States District Courts. Congress set forth in the statute powers and responsibilities that could be delegated by district court judges to magistrate judges. To achieve maximum flexibility in meeting the needs of each court, however, it left the actual determination of which duties to assign to magistrate judges to the individual courts.
*
State courts*

In many state court systems in the United States, magistrate courts are the successor to Justice of the Peace courts, and frequently have authority to handle the trials of civil cases up to a certain dollar amount at issue, applications for bail, arrest and search warrants, and the adjudication of petty or misdemeanor criminal offenses.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> are you saying martin's parents should celebrate the death of their 17 year old son at the hands of a vigilante with a history of violence and aggression?
> 
> you also never answered any of my questions, fluoride boy.


with the wrap sheet he has at such a young age it was most likely going to be too late for him to turn his life around.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 30, 2012)

Unclebuck,

When are you going to make your,"he could've been my son if I had one," speech. We all know you have the uterus for it.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> and if thats the case i guess his parents 100% supported his no limitz n*gga attitude eventually leading to his demise.


What's it to you? Aren't you a Ron Paul supporter/libertarian?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> with the wrap sheet he has at such a young age it was most likely going to be too late for him to turn his life around.


so should his parents celebrate?

and what was the tattoo of?

and can you see a tattoo on your upper arm under a hoodie?

answer the fucking questions, fluoride boy.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> What's it to you? Aren't you a Ron Paul supporter/libertarian?


what does that have to do with him being a little gangster?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> What's it to you? Aren't you a Ron Paul supporter/libertarian?


no, he's a racist.

he thinks martins parents should be happy at this incident. in his own words, martin's death was fate's way of....

*

Truly making this random event better for everyone.


​
​

*


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> what does that have to do with him being a little gangster?


It has to do with libertarians preaching individualism and freedom of choice. You are knocking him down and being prejudice towards him because of his choice of tattoos?

Trayvon's murder wasn't necessarily a choice of his that he made. It was a choice of Zimmerman's.

I'm truly starting to notice the people who are driven by the media on their side of the political spectrum..


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> what does that have to do with him being a little gangster?


what gang was he in, fluoride boy?

the lemon slushies, perhaps? 

i know that when i want to feel all gangster, i go out to seven eleven for skittles and iced tea. hard as fuck!


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you are embarrassing yourself now.
> 
> robert zimmerman is a retired supreme court magistrate.
> 
> ...


They don't posses the power to take anything to trial.And it was in virginia not florida.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> ...his choice of tattoos?


i'm still waiting for fluoride boy to tell us what that tattoo was.

it will truly prove how "gangster" martin was, i wager....
















trololololololol


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what gang was he in, fluoride boy?
> 
> the lemon slushies, perhaps?
> 
> i know that when i want to feel all gangster, i go out to seven eleven for skittles and iced tea. hard as fuck!


plenty of gangsters like their candy and flavored drink.
Having those items automatically make you innocent or something?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> They don't posses the power to take anything to trial.And it was in virginia not florida.


you don't think a retired supreme court magistrate judge who lives in the town next to sanford would get to know his local law enforcement people?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> plenty of gangsters like their candy and flavored drink.
> Having those items automatically make you innocent or something?


does having a tattoo make you guilty of anything?

why don't you tell us what the tattoo was of, by the way. i beg you, spill the beans.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> plenty of gangsters like their candy and flavored drink.
> Having those items automatically make you innocent or something?


For gods sakes there are plenty of people on this forum that have faced worse charges then him, and you wouldn't call them "gangster."


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> For gods sakes there are plenty of people on this forum that have faced worse charges then him, and you wouldn't call them "gangster."


The Daily Caller has identified a second Twitter handle that was used by the late Trayvon Martin during the last weeks of 2011. Tweeting in December under the name &#8220;T33ZY_TAUGHT_M3,&#8221; Martin sent a message that read, &#8220;Plzz shoot da #mf dat lied 2 u!&#8221;


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> The Daily Caller has identified a second Twitter handle that was used by the late Trayvon Martin during the last weeks of 2011. Tweeting in December under the name &#8220;T33ZY_TAUGHT_M3,&#8221; Martin sent a message that read, &#8220;Plzz shoot da #mf dat lied 2 u!&#8221;


ZOMG, I'll tweet that right now if you want me to.

Some how ad hominem attacks means guilt in the court of law now days. So called constitution supporters don't even believe in the constitution


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> ZOMG, I'll tweet that right now if you want me to.
> 
> Some how ad hominem attacks means guilt in the court of law now days. So called constitution supporters don't even believe in the constitution


all im saying is the more that surfaces the worse it looks.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you don't think a retired supreme court magistrate judge who lives in the town next to sanford would get to know his local law enforcement people?



Do you think CIA agents hang out with mall security?


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> all im saying is the more that surfaces the worse it looks.


I don't care if Trayvon was Tookie Williams of the gated community. Bottom line is, in this case, he was murdered unjustly and there were no criminal charges filed.

Stop defaming somebodies character when it is totally irrelevant to the situation at hand. It just makes you look prejudice.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> all im saying is the more that surfaces the worse it looks.


how is a 17 year old on saying stuff on the interwebz damning?

and why are you only singling out trayvon for a tribute tattoo to a family member and tweeting? why do you not point out that zimmerman's past includes assaulting police officers, beating up women, resisting arrest, driving drunk, taking anger management classes and so on and so forth?

i think i know why! it's because you are either (a) a media propaganda douchebag loser or (b) a bigot or (c) some combination of a hack and a bigot.

and seriously, why are you answering none of my questions?

should trayvon's parents celebrate their teenage sons death? you said this event made things better for everyone, after all. everyone includes martin's parents.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Do you think CIA agents hang out with mall security?


what would preclude such a thing?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how is a 17 year old on saying stuff on the interwebz damning?
> 
> and why are you only singling out trayvon for a tribute tattoo to a family member and tweeting? why do you not point out that zimmerman's past includes assaulting police officers, beating up women, resisting arrest, driving drunk, taking anger management classes and so on and so forth?
> 
> ...


Trayvon Martin INC. need I say more?


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how is a 17 year old on saying stuff on the interwebz damning?
> 
> and why are you only singling out trayvon for a tribute tattoo to a family member and tweeting? why do you not point out that zimmerman's past includes assaulting police officers, beating up women, resisting arrest, driving drunk, taking anger management classes and so on and so forth?
> 
> ...


I'd select option A for him.

I have no political talk radio to listen to anymore because everyone showed their ignorance with this case. I seriously can't fathom the argument against charges being pressed against Zimmerman. Nothing on the other side holds any water.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what would preclude such a thing?


Im just stating that magistrate isn't exactly a high ranking official.If he were a judge then maybe I could believe it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

speaking of rent-a-cops...

George Zimmerman lost job as party security guard for being too aggressive, ex-co-worker says 

George Zimmerman was fired from his job as an under-the-table security guard for &#8220;being too aggressive,&#8221; a former co-worker told the Daily News.

&#8220;Usually he was just a cool guy. He liked to drink and hang with the women like the rest of us,&#8221; he said. &#8220;But it was like Jekyll and Hyde. When the dude snapped, he snapped.&#8221;
The source said Zimmerman, who made between $50 and $100 a night, was let go in 2005.
&#8220;He had a temper and he became a liability,&#8221; the man said. &#8220;One time this woman was acting a little out of control. She was drunk. George lost his cool and totally overreacted,&#8221; he said. &#8220;It was weird, because he was such a cool guy, but he got all nuts. He picked her up and threw her. It was pure rage. She twisted her ankle. Everyone was flipping out.&#8221;
The year 2005 was a bad one for Zimmerman: he was arrested for fighting with a cop trying to arrest his friend for underage drinking, and he and his ex-fiancée took out protective orders against each other.


Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/george-zimmerman-lost-job-party-security-guard-aggressive-ex-co-worker-article-1.1053223#ixzz1qaRwGveL​


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Im just stating that magistrate isn't exactly a high ranking official.If he were a judge then maybe I could believe it.


dude, you are embarrassing yourself.

he is a retired *supreme court* magistrate *judge*.

i really don't like you, but i don't see why you are going out of the way to embarrass yourself.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> speaking of rent-a-cops...
> 
> George Zimmerman lost job as party security guard for being too aggressive, ex-co-worker says
> 
> ...



Thats probably why he doesn't drink anymore.I quite drinking for the same reasons.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> dude, you are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> he is a retired *supreme court* magistrate *judge*.
> 
> i really don't like you, but i don't see why you are going out of the way to embarrass yourself.


Your so dumb it hurts.
I blame the sub par school systems you attended.

Kristi Wright with the Department of Legislative and Public Relations wrote us this email in response: 

&#8220;Robert J. Zimmerman served as a full-time magistrate from 2000-2006. Please be advised that in Virginia magistrates are judicial officers, but they are not considered "judges" and do not possess trial jurisdiction. More detailed information on the role of the magistrate in Virginia is available on ​Virginia's Judicial System​Website .&#8221;

Read more: http://www.abcactionnews.com/dpp/news/crime/zimmerman-dad-worked-as-magistrate#ixzz1qaM9LvT2​


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Thats probably why he doesn't drink anymore.I quite drinking for the same reasons.


yet another incident in which zimmerman beats up women. add it to the tally.

"when the dude snapped, he snapped"

says it all right there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Your so dumb it hurts.


*you're

he was a supreme court magistrate judge. connections within law enforcement go deep, anyone familiar knows this.

do i need to copy and paste the description of what supreme court magistrate judges do once again? just because they "are not considered" judges does not mean that they do not have deep connection within the system and a strong working knowledge of exactly how to excuse their sons of crimes they committed.

how many people do you know have assaulted a police officer and not been convicted, on top of all the other incidents like beating up women, driving drunk, and resisting arrest?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Thats probably why he doesn't drink anymore.I quite drinking for the same reasons.


from the same article you posted LOL

The former co-worker, who is no longer in touch with Zimmerman, said he was shocked to hear what happened Feb. 26 in a gated community in Sanford, Fla.&#8220;He definitely loved being in charge. He loved the power. Still, I could never see him killing someone. Never,&#8221; he said.

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/george-zimmerman-lost-job-party-security-guard-aggressive-ex-co-worker-article-1.1053223#ixzz1qaUEGlhO​


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

That terrible horrible tattoo of praying hands holding a rosary with the word Nana confirms that Trayvon was drug dealing, thieving, white girl raping, gangster thug with ties to the Taliban. Did I miss anything?


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 30, 2012)

So zim's dad is a retired judge. Zim has not yet been charged with anything......cover-up, anyone?

And why does it matter if Trayvon got suspended or had weed or wrote things on Twitter. What did YOU do back when you were his age? Shit, me and my friends used to bring lots of weed to school, smoked some of it, sold some of it. We used to cut class and go to the beach. Hey, we even consumed alcohol, and we were *UNDERAGE* *GASP*

I don't think juvenile delinquents should be killed, a lot of us wouldn't be here right now. RIP Trayvon


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *you're
> 
> he was a supreme court magistrate judge. connections within law enforcement go deep, anyone familiar knows this.
> 
> ...


He was never convicted of assaulting a police officer because he took a deal available to first time offenders.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He was never convicted of assaulting a police officer because he took a deal available to first time offenders.


and what about resisting arrest, driving drunk, beating up women and the like? how did zimmerman walk away from those?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That terrible horrible tattoo of praying hands holding a rosary with the word Nana confirms that Trayvon was drug dealing, thieving, white girl raping, gangster thug with ties to the Taliban. Did I miss anything?


what a gangster.

how dare he honor his nana.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> So zim's dad is a retired judge. Zim has not yet been charged with anything......cover-up, anyone?
> 
> And why does it matter if Trayvon got suspended or had weed or wrote things on Twitter. What did YOU do back when you were his age? Shit, me and my friends used to bring lots of weed to school, smoked some of it, sold some of it. We used to cut class and go to the beach. Hey, we even consumed alcohol, and we were *UNDERAGE* *GASP*
> 
> I don't think juvenile delinquents should be killed, a lot of us wouldn't be here right now. RIP Trayvon


i was way worse than trayvon at his age.

i got kicked out of school for skipping class too often even though i had straight A's in AP classes. got them to admit that the only reason they even cared was because they lose future funding every time i don't show up for school.

sure, i may not have had any tattoos honoring my nana, so i was clearly not a gangster. but i showed up to school with actual full baggies of weed at the time. i would even smoke pot before going to school.

why did i never meet my zimmerman?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and what about resisting arrest, driving drunk, beating up women and the like? how did zimmerman walk away from those?


http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/11808013-george-zimmermans-criminal-records-revealed

Beating women? It was a civil matter.LOL something a magistrate would handle. why didn't papa zim get him out of it???


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Truly making this random event better for everyone.


you never answered me, tryingtogrow89.

since this random event truly made things better for everyone, why shouldn't trayvon martin's parents be thanking their lucky stars that their teenage son was killed?

i demand an answer!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/11808013-george-zimmermans-criminal-records-revealed
> 
> Beating women? It was a civil matter.LOL something a magistrate would handle. why didn't papa zim get him out of it???


what about snapping a tossing a drunk woman around?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you never answered me, tryingtogrow89.
> 
> since this random even truly made things better for everyone, why shouldn't trayvon martin's parents be thanking their lucky stars that their teenage son was killed?
> 
> i demand an answer!


Trayvon Martin INC. If they can turn this into a race thing its big business.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> from the same article you posted LOL
> 
> The former co-worker, who is no longer in touch with Zimmerman, said he was shocked to hear what happened Feb. 26 in a gated community in Sanford, Fla.&#8220;He definitely loved being in charge. He loved the power. Still, I could never see him killing someone. Never,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/george-zimmerman-lost-job-party-security-guard-aggressive-ex-co-worker-article-1.1053223#ixzz1qaUEGlhO​





UncleBuck said:


> what about snapping a tossing a drunk woman around?


Refer to my previous post.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Trayvon Martin INC. If they can turn this into a race thing its big business.


you go ahead and chase your deflection bunnies. i happen to be of the mindset that trayvon martin did not purposely get himself offed so that some random stranger would have a merchandising opportunity.

it is a free country though, so you are free to believe whatever retarded things you would like to believe.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i was way worse than trayvon at his age.
> 
> i got kicked out of school for skipping class too often even though i had straight A's in AP classes. got them to admit that the only reason they even cared was because they lose future funding every time i don't show up for school.
> 
> ...


Lol you sound like some of my friends, the straight A guys who like to party. I was more of a C,D,F type student myself. Lucky I graduated lol! 

Zim probably wouldn't have even talked to you. How could you be confused for a gangster, you carry a bag of skittles everywhere? Only real ni**as carry around skittles. Oh yeah, iced tea, too!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Zim probably wouldn't have even talked to you.


i was tall and skinny like trayvon though, 6'1'' and 155 pounds at 17. i would even wear a hoodie if it were raining. 

i would probably be a little baked, too. after all, there is a break in the broadcast of my favorite sporting event and i have the munchies. i would walk to the nearest place and get a munchie.

if some creepy guy who is not a cop in a cop car started following me in their vehicle, i would probably freak out a bit.

where i lived at that age, there was a long sidewalk in the middle of some grass away from the road where he could not follow me in his vehicle. just like trayvon, that patch of grass with the sidewalk was away from the road so that i could escape this creep and walk home with my munchies.

now, if that creep in his truck on the phone and following me then got out of his truck and followed me on foot to this dark location away from the road, i would freak the fuck out. what the fuck is this 5'9'', 200+ pound man doing following me on a cell phone in the dark, first by vehicle and then on foot?

i would fear for my life quite likely. 

i might say something like "why are you following me?"

if a scuffle that he provoked by stalking me so aggressively me ensued, i would have every right to beat him to death if need be. but i would just want to get away.

but suppose i try to fight him off so that i can get away. suppose the guy that's following me has a bit of temper problem, a history of assaulting officers, assaulting women, losing his cool, taking anger management classes...suppose i try to fight this guy, and despite the fact that i am a string bean i manage to land one or two on him during the fight. you better believe this psycho vigilante is pissed.

as i try to get away after socking him a good punch, he takes out his weapon. now i truly freak the fuck out and i scream like my life depends on it. and a shot rings out. and i fall to the ground, dead. because i gave one or two good punches to some creep with an anger problem and a cop wannabe mentality who was stalking me.

that could have been any one of us.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i was tall and skinny like trayvon though, 6'1'' and 155 pounds at 17. i would even wear a hoodie if it were raining.
> 
> i would probably be a little baked, too. after all, there is a break in the broadcast of my favorite sporting event and i have the munchies. i would walk to the nearest place and get a munchie.
> 
> ...




You would fear for your life and then turn around and talk to the guy? seems legit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You would fear for your life and then turn around and talk to the guy? seems legit.


i am walking home.

this guy first follows me in his truck down the road.

so instead of walking down the road, which also brings me to my parents' home, i walk down the greenbelt. the greenbelt is an area surrounded by grass with a sidewalk going through it for walking your dog or taking a jog, by the way.

i am walking down the greenbelt and this creepy guy that is following me for no reason gets out of his truck and follows me several hundred yards into the greenbelt. he is talking on the phone and sounds out of breath like he is trying to catch up to me walking. i hear him say "these assholes always get away" as he is following me.

i am just a little high, talking on the phone to my girlfriend, and i put down the phone, turn around, and ask him "why are you following me?"

he yells back "what are you doing here?"

at that point, the man who is out of breath and got out of his vehicle to follow me finally catches up to me about 100 or 200 yards off the road. more yelling ensues. a scuffle ensues. neighbors start to notice the yelling. they notice a scuffle. 

in that scuffle, i manage to land a punch or two on the guy. i just want to get away though.

woops, i defended myself against the wrong guy. i defended myself against a cop wannabe vigilante with a known history of assaults, drinking, temper problems, "snapping"....

this guy snaps and throws me off him. he draws his gun and says "you're going to die now" and fires as i scream helplessly. i land face down and my attacker straddles me.

a few seconds pass. onlookers see the man who is 10 years my senior and 50+ pounds heavier straddling me. they ask him questions. he doesn't respond. they ask more questions and he gets up, walks back to the sidewalk, and says "call the police" as he touches his forehead with his hand, a worried look on his face.

he does not look injured. he looks worried.

my attacker is treated within 15 minutes for his injuries, goes downtown to the police station, and tells his story. the guy he tells his story to, who does that for living, says that does not add up. i am unconvinced. he suggests that they press manslaughter charges on my attacker.

but wait. 

the prosecutor leaves his house on a sunday night, meets with the police chief, and says "cut him loose".

the prosecutor later resigns to avoid "the appearance of a conflict of interest". the police chief he met with that night also steps down.

everything i just said lines up perfectly with the trayvon martin case, detail for detail, including your account.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i am walking home.
> 
> this guy first follows me in his truck down the road.
> 
> ...


*Originally the case was in the hands of Brevard/Seminole County State Attorney Norman Wolfinger, who had convened a grand jury for April 10
*
http://www.blackeconomicdevelopment.com/prosecutor-who-holds-record-for-trying-juveniles-as-adults-heads-trayvon-martin-investigation/'

Its not a conspiracy buck.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

I think the only reason they havent filed charges is that they have to get their case against the PD together as well. Can't do one without the other.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> but he started the confrontation by following him, even if he went to return.
> 
> if he never followed him, trayvon goes home and eats skittles.
> 
> but yeah, go ahead and keep repeating whatever false narrative the zimmermans are putting out there.


Even if you, and the authorities, conclude that Zimmer started the confrontation by following Trayvon Zimmer is still shielded by the SYG law. Read the law, google "776.041". See exception 2a. The law is clear.

There are two sides to this endless discussion:

1. Zimmer acted in self defense. On this side there are two eye witnesses, a police officer, and at least one EMT/paramedic. The accounts of the eye witnesses jibe with the police officer's sworn statement. We have not seen the EMT's report, but I expect it to jibe with the police officer's statement. All of these statements support Zimmer's claim of self defense. Zimmer was not charged with a crime.

2. Zimmer murdered Trayvon. On this side there is moral outrage, and speculation about the police department's racism.

I'm sorry Trayvon is dead. There is nothing to be gained by rail roading an innocent man into prison for a crime he did not commit.

Wannabe thug meets wannabe cop on a dark and rainy night in Florida. Wannabe thug dies. Wannabe cop acted in self defense when he killed wannabe thug. Unless some REAL evidence emerges that changes those facts, that is the end of story.

The political shit storm that has emerged will probably wind up in an indictment of Zimmer on "some charge", but that will be appeasement of those calling for their idea of "justice", not the rule of law.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't converse with shit stains. I have a reputation to keep up you know.


You are doing a fine job of defending your reputation!


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> *Can you actually give me reason why charges shouldn't be filed?* You are only providing a basis of POSSIBLE defense for Zimmerman. Therefore admitting that charges should have been filed.
> 
> Remember guys. Burden of proof is on the accuser. When you are claiming self-defense: you are an accuser.


because you are shielded from prosecution under Florida's SYG law, i.e. the SYG law not only provides for an affirmative defense it also shields you from being charged in the first place. If you don't like it, and I assume you won't, take it up with Florida's legislature. Personally, I like Florida's SYG law.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> The point is it really doesn't matter. Him being treated does not prove conclusively that he was attacked by Trayvon. We have to go off of what we know: He followed him. He shot and killed him.
> 
> *That should be enough for people to agree that charges should have been filed. I'm seriously perplexed as to why there is any disagreement whatsoever.*.


Because of Florida's SYG law. Read the law.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am willing to bet that it wouldnt do significant damage to at least a few posters around here...


OK, you got me giggling. That was a good one. Can't officially 'like' that post or give you reps 'gotta spread 'em around first', but that was on target. It will bounce off of some skulls here, but it was good!


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 30, 2012)

stand your ground..not follow someone for 15 minutes ...


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what about that?
> 
> oh, nothing. just that it completely contradicts zimmerman's false narrative.


OK, I will bite. 
The confrontation starts on the sidewalk: seems reasonable. 
Trayvon decks Zimmer with a punch to the face.
Zimmer falls, landing partly on the sidewalk and partly on the grass.
Trayvon climbs aboard to continue the beating.
There is squirming and such as is normal with a fight.
Trayvon proceeds to slam Zimmer's head against the side walk, and Zimmer does his best to squirm into the grass to protect his noggin from from Trayvon and said concrete.
Wannabe thug meets wannabe cop. death results.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Even if you, and the authorities, conclude that Zimmer started the confrontation by following Trayvon Zimmer is still shielded by the SYG law. Read the law, google "776.041". See exception 2a. The law is clear.
> 
> There are two sides to this endless discussion:
> 
> ...



*like*....................................


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and ditto getting off the hook for shooting a teen in the back and claiming self defense, i guess.
> 
> i'm sure that you are aware that ties in law enforcement run deep. do you think it is possible that pappa zimmerman, the retired magistrate judge, knew wolfinger, the prosecutor who declined to prosecute after oddly leaving his home late on a sunday night to meet with the police chief and cut zimmerman loose?
> 
> do you suppose it's possible that wolfinger was protecting his buddie's son?



Sure, it's possible. Prove it.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> OK, I will bite.
> The confrontation starts on the sidewalk: seems reasonable.
> Trayvon decks Zimmer with a punch to the face.
> Zimmer falls, landing partly on the sidewalk and partly on the grass.
> ...


agreeable with the evidence thus far.

so what happened in your view UB..


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 30, 2012)

What was Zimmy doing confronting my nigga Tray Tray?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> What was Zimmy doing confronting my nigga Tray Tray?


There isn't enough evidence to prove who started the confrontation


side question: The new black panther party put a bounty on Zimmerman's head. That is the same a hiring a hit man why is this not being discussed?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not that,much outrage because maybe he deserves it?


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 30, 2012)

Who started the confrontation???? Are you kidding me?

1 Million on Zillermans head


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> OK, I will bite.
> The confrontation starts on the sidewalk: seems reasonable.
> Trayvon decks Zimmer with a punch to the face.
> Zimmer falls, landing partly on the sidewalk and partly on the grass.
> ...


All makes sense when you leave out these questions:

Why was Zimmerman following him?
How did he get his gun out while mounted?
How did he shoot him with Martin on top of him bashing his head into the ground?

You guys are making conclusions on prejudice. Plain and simple.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

All makes sense when you leave out these questions:

*Why was Zimmerman following him?*
Already answered, many times. Zimmer was part of neighborhood watch. The neighborhood was plagued by burglaries. Martin was "suspicious".

*How did he get his gun out while mounted?*
He grabbed it by the handle and withdrew it from its holster.

*How did he shoot him with Martin on top of him bashing his head into the ground?
*he pointed it Trayvon's chest and pulled the trigger.


* You guys are making conclusions on prejudice. Plain and simple.*
Yeah, we are all racists.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> *Why was Zimmerman following him?*
> Already answered, many times. Zimmer was part of neighborhood watch. The neighborhood was plagued by burglaries. Martin was "suspicious".


As dispatch told him they didn't need him to be followed?



desert dude said:


> *How did he get his gun out while mounted?*
> He grabbed it by the handle and withdrew it from its holster.
> 
> *How did he shoot him with Martin on top of him bashing his head into the ground?
> *he pointed it Trayvon's chest and pulled the trigger.


Real technical explanation. That would definitely hold up in court, right?



desert dude said:


> *You guys are making conclusions on prejudice. Plain and simple.*
> Yeah, we are all racists.


Maybe before you argue in any kind of factual based crime scene argument, you should probably first learn the difference between prejudice and racist. That should be prerequisite.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> All makes sense when you leave out these questions:
> 
> *Why was Zimmerman following him?*
> Already answered, many times. Zimmer was part of neighborhood watch. The neighborhood was plagued by burglaries. Martin was "suspicious".
> ...


Right from following to being mounted... What happend in between??? Zimmerman went looking for this, he will be jailed.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the prosecutor later resigns to avoid "the appearance of a conflict of interest". the police chief he met with that night also steps down.


"Devil is in the details." - Michelle Bachmann


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> As dispatch told him they didn't need him to be followed?
> 
> 
> Real technical explanation. That would definitely hold up in court, right?
> ...


OK. I will amend my "prejudice" comment; you did not mean racial prejudice. I am prejudiced against assertions where there is an utter lack of evidence to support them. 

I am perfectly willing to change my viewpoint on this whole incident, but somebody needs to provide some sort of REAL evidence that contradicts the police report, the eye witness accounts, and Zimmer's injuries that are consistent with his statement. Feel free to provide some REAL evidence.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> OK. I will amend my "prejudice" comment; you did not mean racial prejudice. I am prejudiced against assertions where there is an utter lack of evidence to support them.
> 
> I am perfectly willing to change my viewpoint on this whole incident, but somebody needs to provide some sort of REAL evidence that contradicts the police report, the eye witness accounts, and Zimmer's injuries that are consistent with his statement. Feel free to provide some REAL evidence.


Here is your proof:

- Zimmerman followed Martin
- Zimmerman then, admittedly, shot and killed Martin
^ enough to charge with murder

Affirmative defense is the legal name for calling "self-defense." By law, it turns you from being the accused to being the accuser. Burden of proof is now on Zimmerman to prove in court that it was in self defense.

There is no argument against this that has any validity.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Here is your proof:
> 
> - Zimmerman followed Martin
> - Zimmerman then, admittedly, shot and killed Martin
> ...


Under Florida's SYG law you are shielded from prosecution when you use lethal force in the face of "reasonable fear of great bodily harm, or death". Google "776.041". Read exception 2a. The law is the law.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Under Florida's SYG law you are shielded from prosecution when you use lethal force in the face of "reasonable fear of great bodily harm, or death". Google "776.041". Read exception 2a. The law is the law.





> [SIZE=-1]776.041&#8195;Use of force by aggressor.&#8212;The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who1)&#8195;*Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony; or*




(a) "Harass" means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person that causes substantial emotional distress in such person and serves no legitimate purpose.

(3) Any person who willfully, maliciously, and repeatedly follows, *harasses*, or cyberstalks another person, and makes a credible threat with the intent to place that *person in reasonable fear of death or bodily injury of the person*, or the person's child, sibling, spouse, parent, or dependent, commits the offense of aggravated stalking, a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.




> (2)&#8195;Initially provokes the use of force against himself or herself, unlessa)&#8195;Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant; or


^ Must be proven by the accuser.


[/SIZE] 
By the way, nice try, but this does NOT protect you from charges being filed. Sorry.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> (a) "Harass" means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person that causes substantial emotional distress in such person and serves no legitimate purpose.
> 
> (3) Any person who willfully, maliciously, and repeatedly follows, *harasses*, or cyberstalks another person, and makes a credible threat with the intent to place that *person in reasonable fear of death or bodily injury of the person*, or the person's child, sibling, spouse, parent, or dependent, commits the offense of aggravated stalking, a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 30, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Right from following to being mounted... What happend in between??? Zimmerman went looking for this, he will be jailed.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


>


Why do you keep posting this picture?


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Why do you keep posting this picture?


jules winnfield is untrollable. look at that face... untrollable. like me. like a rock. rememeber the seger song?


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 30, 2012)

That is a tasty burger!


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> (a) "Harass" means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person that causes substantial emotional distress in such person *and serves no legitimate purpose.*
> 
> (3) Any person who willfully, maliciously, and repeatedly follows, *harasses*, or cyberstalks another person, and makes a credible threat with the intent to place that *person in reasonable fear of death or bodily injury of the person*, or the person's child, sibling, spouse, parent, or dependent, commits the offense of aggravated stalking, a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
> 
> ...


I suppose the prosecutor might charge Zimmer and say the SYG law does not apply. 

In a trial the only issue that might be worth deciding by a jury is whether Zimmer reasonably feared great bodily harm or death. Based on the only facts that we have before us (police report, eye witnesses, emt report) I see no possibility of a conviction (you never know what a jury might do, though). It seems to me the best a prosecutor might achieve would be a hung jury. Based on the facts we have, a not guilty verdict seems the only rational outcome. That's probably why Zimmer wasn't charged.

I agree that neighborhood watchmen can be annoying, but I hardly see this as "harassment". For a neighborhood watchman to ask you "what are you doing?" in a neighborhood plagued by burglaries seems reasonable. You got nothing here.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Why do you keep posting this picture?



Because in real life he looks like Brett.

what?


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


>


A moderator needs to ban this moron.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 30, 2012)

if you were serious, you would be betting ounces/pounds of herb on whether or not he gets charged. lets see some fire to match the smoke in ur bellies.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> A moderator needs to ban this moron.


u ban jules, marcellus gonna get angry!


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 30, 2012)

You really like Pulp Fiction.


----------



## sync0s (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I suppose the prosecutor might charge Zimmer and say the SYG law does not apply.
> 
> In a trial the only issue that might be worth deciding by a jury is whether Zimmer reasonably feared great bodily harm or death. Based on the only facts that we have before us (police report, eye witnesses, emt report) I see no possibility of a conviction (you never know what a jury might do, though). It seems to me the best a prosecutor might achieve would be a hung jury. Based on the facts we have, a not guilty verdict seems the only rational outcome. That's probably why Zimmer wasn't charged.


Eye witness reports are conflicting, as well as not highly regarded in court. The evidence is that he killed Martin. I have already said that by Affirmative Defense, Zimmerman must himself prove that it was justifiable.



desert dude said:


> I agree that neighborhood watchmen can be annoying, but I hardly see this as "harassment". For a neighborhood watchman to ask you "what are you doing?" in a neighborhood plagued by burglaries seems reasonable. You got nothing here.


A neighborhood watchman (which was not known by Martin) who was told by dispatch not to follow him, but he did so while armed with a gun. His path (assumed path, if true) was clearly confrontational (he cut him off) thus making him the instigator.

If I were the prosecutor here is my case: we already know that he murdered Martin. We know that Zimmerman followed Martin, and eventually took a path that cut him off and instigated a conflict. We know that Martin was unarmed, headed to his Father's girlfriends house. We know that Zimmerman was armed, and that he had prior prejudice toward Martin when he said "They always get away with it" (obvious proof that he had already labeled him a criminal). We know that, while Zimmerman claims his head was being bashed into the concrete, they were in the grass. We know that Martin was face down.

We have: Intent (He followed him while armed) and motive ("They always get away with it"). We have the murder weapon, and the admitted shooter. You have conflicting eyewitness (Using 'eye' loosely) reports and a story with gaping holes.

I'd say if I were a prosecutor, while it may be tough, I could see conviction.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> u ban jules, marcellus gonna get angry!


Internet + moron = grief


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> As dispatch told him they didn't need him to be followed?


Not to be argumentative and I've seen the point dismissed (incorrectly) by UB, but telling him they didn't "NEED" him to be followed is a far cry from being "ordered" "directed" "told not to" follow him. You're intelligent, surely you can see the difference in every regard, including legally. Stick with the facts that support your argument, stop spinning the dispatcher offering advice into some kind of directive. It didn't happen.



sync0s said:


> (a) "Harass" means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person that causes substantial emotional distress in such person and serves no legitimate purpose.


Your argument defeats your conclusion. Asking someone their business is called a query, not harassment. It's reasonable to say he had a legitimate purpose in asking him, like finding out if he belongs in a private, gated community. You may disagree, but I find it perfectly acceptable. 

That said, none of the above vindicates Zimm if he physically touched or attacked Trayvan, but it most certainly doesn't surrender his right to defend himself. It's all going to come down to what happened at the moment the physical altercation began. If Zimm turned back to his vehicle as he says he did, he's off scott free, if it didn't happen that way, he could be in trouble.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Internet + moron = grief



according to ur own statutes, you just caused me duress. im gonna sue, and you are guilty of harassment. booyah noob.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Eye witness reports are conflicting, as well as not highly regarded in court. The evidence is that he killed Martin. I have already said that by Affirmative Defense, Zimmerman must himself prove that it was justifiable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id like to declare you the winner of this here debate lol GUD SHOW, GUD SHOW!!!!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

> *
> 
> Under Florida's SYG law you are shielded from prosecution when you use lethal force in the face of "reasonable fear of great bodily harm, or death". Google "776.041". Read exception 2a. The law is the law.​
> ​
> ...


Shielded from prosecution means that you dont have charges filed...

Sorry


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

*Eye witness reports are conflicting*, as well as not highly regarded in court. The evidence is that he killed Martin. I have already said that by Affirmative Defense, Zimmerman must himself prove that it was justifiable.
Not really conflicting at all. Both eye witness accounts are consistent with Zimmer's claims and the police/emt statements.


*A neighborhood watchman (which was not known by Martin) who was told by dispatch not to follow him, but he did so while armed with a gun. His path (assumed path, if true) was clearly confrontational (he cut him off) thus making him the instigator.*

1. Irrelevant, and probably inadmissible. 

2. Zimmer had no duty to obey the SUGGESTION that he not follow Martin. Besides, it is not clear that he continued to follow Martin; he responded "OK" to the suggestion that he not follow, and a few seconds later in the conversation said he had lost sight of Martin at the very least implying that he had, in fact, stopped following Martin.

3. Zimmer was legally armed, so not an issue.

4. If you plan to argue that a "path" was confrontational, then good luck.

5. Zimmer was acting in good faith as a member of neighborhood watch. He has a legitimate reason for his actions.

If I were the prosecutor here is my case: *we already know that he murdered Martin.* We know that Zimmerman followed Martin, and eventually took a path that cut him off and instigated a conflict. We know that Martin was unarmed, headed to his Father's girlfriends house. We know that Zimmerman was armed, and that *he had prior prejudice toward Martin when he said "They always get away with it"* (obvious proof that he had already labeled him a criminal). We know that, while *Zimmerman claims his head was being bashed into the concrete, they were in the grass*. We know that Martin was face down.

1. "We" don't know any such thing. Murder is what you, the prosecutor, are trying to prove. 

2. Potentially a good point, but seems easily rebuttable. The neighborhood had experienced multiple burglaries, he was exasperated with the burglars always getting away, i.e. when Zimmer said, "they" he was referring to the overall situation.

3. The scuffle started while they were on the sidewalk. TM punched Zimmer knocking him to the ground where he fell partially on the concrete and partially on the grass.

4. Martin was face down... so what?


We have: Intent (He followed him while armed) and motive ("They always get away with it"). We have the murder weapon, and the admitted shooter. You have conflicting eyewitness (Using 'eye' loosely) reports and a story with gaping holes.

I'd say if I were a prosecutor, while it may be tough, I could see conviction.



I don't think the prosecutor has a prayer of a conviction here. 

Having said that, I fully expect Zimmer to be charged as there is simply too much moral outrage to resist. I guess we will get to see which of us is correct on the possibility of a conviction here.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> *Eye witness reports are conflicting*, as well as not highly regarded in court. The evidence is that he killed Martin. I have already said that by Affirmative Defense, Zimmerman must himself prove that it was justifiable.
> Not really conflicting at all. Both eye witness accounts are consistent with Zimmer's claims and the police/emt statements.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

smokeymcpotz said:


> *Id like to* declare you the winner of this here debate lol GUD SHOW, GUD SHOW!!!!


But you just can't bring yourself to do it because you see the obvious flaws in his argument? 

Language is a tricky thing, my friend.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Doesn't matter what you mean. It wasn't Stand Your Ground and he shouldn't be able to use that as a defense. That's why we need a trial. Either it was self-defense or it was murder.


So, your driving down the road and someone gets pushed off the sidewalk and you run into them and kill them. Are you a murderer because it wasn't self defense?

That's ok though, about 90% of the people here don't even know what murder is, they just think murder is when someone kills another person. Period.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> no but the [Jews] did TROLLOLOLOL


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

sync0s said:


> If I were the prosecutor here is my case: we already know that he murdered Martin.


 Murder requires malice aforethought.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> But you just can't bring yourself to do it because you see the obvious flaws in his argument?
> 
> Language is a tricky thing, my friend.


Hey im not your friend, Pal!
LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That terrible horrible tattoo of praying hands holding a rosary with the word Nana confirms that Trayvon was drug dealing, thieving, white girl raping, gangster thug with ties to the Taliban. Did I miss anything?


Poor diet (Skittles and sugared drink, exacerbated by a simply unholy absence of body fat) that led to an almost tweakerlike sense of invulnerability. The Texas-style "necessary right" defense is sounding better every second. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Not to be argumentative and I've seen the point dismissed (incorrectly) by UB, but telling him they didn't "NEED" him to be followed is a far cry from being "ordered" "directed" "told not to" follow him. You're intelligent, surely you can see the difference in every regard, including legally. Stick with the facts that support your argument, stop spinning the dispatcher offering advice into some kind of directive. It didn't happen.


The dispatcher did not have the authority to issue Zimmerman a directive. Both knew that. Under the circumstances, "you don't need to do that" is the strongest formulation available, equivalent to the more cumbersome "I really do not recommend that course of action." From a dispatcher, "you don't need to do that" is not technically a directive (saving the face of both parties while this was still a noncriminal minor annoyance event) but imo, construing it as anything much milder than attempted strong suasion to disengage and let the pros handle it ... is a contortion. Unnatural. 


> Your argument defeats your conclusion. Asking someone their business is called a query, not harassment. It's reasonable to say he had a legitimate purpose in asking him, like finding out if he belongs in a private, gated community. You may disagree, but I find it perfectly acceptable.


What is forever lost is both the tone and content of whatever verbal exchange transpired between the principals. It is thoroughly precedented to ask the question listed above in such a way as to be provocative, inflammatory. It can be also asked in a soothing, conciliatory tone. We will never know.


> That said, none of the above vindicates Zimm if he physically touched or attacked [Trayvon], but it most certainly doesn't surrender his right to defend himself. It's all going to come down to what happened at the moment the physical altercation began. If Zimm turned back to his vehicle as he says he did, he's off [scot-free], if it didn't happen that way, he could be in trouble.


I don't usually think warm thoughts about security camera video, but in this instance it could have saved 2700 posts. I am contemplating filing my own civil suit in this case for "internet pain and suffering" precipitated by this homicide. We could make it a class action! cn


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The dispatcher did not have the authority to issue Zimmerman a directive. Both knew that. Under the circumstances, "you don't need to do that" is the strongest formulation available, equivalent to the more cumbersome "I really do not recommend that course of action." From a dispatcher, "you don't need to do that" is not technically a directive (saving the face of both parties while this was still a noncriminal minor annoyance event) but imo, construing it as anything much milder than attempted strong suasion to disengage and let the pros handle it ... is a contortion. Unnatural.
> 
> What is forever lost is both the tone and content of whatever verbal exchange transpired between the principals. It is thoroughly precedented to ask the question listed above in such a way as to be provocative, inflammatory. It can be also asked in a soothing, conciliatory tone. We will never know.
> 
> I don't usually think warm thoughts about security camera video, but in this instance it could have saved 2700 posts. *I am contemplating filing my own civil suit in this case for "internet pain and suffering" precipitated by this homicide. We could make it a class action! *cn


You could sue trayvon's estate. All those hoodie sales gotta be worth something?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

To add to Cannabineers point, the dispatcher is most likely not a police officer. Thus any directions given over the phone are not required to be followed.


----------



## Parker (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do you mean to tell me (as well as cliffey and all the others people defending the police here) that cops sometimes lie and make up stuff to cover their asses or their buddie's asses?
> 
> i refuse to believe it. i believe cliffey is with me on this one. cops NEVER lie.


Don't pin that on all cops. Its just that the 95 percent of the ones that do, make the other 5 percent look bad.


----------



## Parker (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That terrible horrible tattoo of praying hands holding a rosary with the word Nana confirms that Trayvon was drug dealing, thieving, white girl raping, gangster thug with ties to the Taliban. Did I miss anything?


he hates turtles.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 30, 2012)

Parker said:


> he hates turtles.


There's no need to be species-ist.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> To add to Cannabineers point, the dispatcher is most likely not a police officer. Thus any directions given over the phone are not required to be followed.


soooooo you call 911 for help then you ignore what they tell you ...ok let's see how that plays at trail


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You could sue trayvon's estate. All those hoodie sales gotta be worth something?


and yet you call for the ban of *Bonkleesha.. *hypocrisy anyone...typical


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and yet you call for the ban of *Bonkleesha.. *hypocrisy anyone...typical


No I'm pretty sure they're selling tshirts and hoodies with his picture on them, they're also doing tshirts with Zimmerman with "Coward ass Cracker". 

Guess its not racist cos they're not white tho, only white people are racist right?


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and yet you call for the ban of *Bonkleesha.. *hypocrisy anyone...typical


You have a point. The joke was in poor taste. I apologize.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> soooooo you call 911 for help then you ignore what they tell you ...ok let's see how that plays at trail


Not sure how it play out on the trail, but at trial I think it will be irrelevant.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

hey, here is something for all you haters to masturbate to:

http://www.cagle.com/news/trayvon-shooting/


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Please tell me he's saying punks punks punks. Assholes

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/cnn-isolates-audio-on-alleged-fcking-cns-trayvon-martin-911-call/

click on the video


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i was tall and skinny like trayvon though, 6'1'' and 155 pounds at 17. i would even wear a hoodie if it were raining.
> 
> i would probably be a little baked, too. after all, there is a break in the broadcast of my favorite sporting event and i have the munchies. i would walk to the nearest place and get a munchie.
> 
> ...





UncleBuck said:


> i am walking home.
> 
> this guy first follows me in his truck down the road.
> 
> ...





RyanTheRhino said:


> so what happened in your view UB..


wow, ryantherhino should rename himself "ryantheretard" or "ryancan'tread", because i just reconciled the details from each side into a story that would apply to any one of us.

zimmerman was a violent pyscho who snapped after following martin and getting a single punch, maybe two. all the fighting happened in the grass, not on the sidewalk.

zimmerman's story is bullshit, any person who scores better than two standard deviations below normal on an IQ test agrees.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Not sure how it play out on the trail, but at trial I think it will be irrelevant.


lol..trial is correct in what I meant to type..I think it will come into play. It shows that he did follow him at one point and seemingly continue to do so by the location of his truck and where he was at after he killed Trayvon.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, ryantherhino should rename himself "ryantheretard" or "ryancan'tread", because i just reconciled the details from each side into a story that would apply to any one of us.
> 
> zimmerman was a violent pyscho who snapped after following martin and getting a single punch, maybe two. all the fighting happened in the grass, not on the sidewalk.
> 
> zimmerman's story is bullshit, any person who scores better than two standard deviations below normal on an IQ test agrees.


Excellent veiled insult at the end there, but ultimately pretty fail post... comparing two stories you made up in your head is like comparing two shits you did...regardless of the fun you derive of speculating which shit is better, ultimately they're still pieces of shit


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Excellent veiled insult at the end there, but ultimately pretty fail post... comparing two stories you made up in your head is like comparing two shits you did...regardless of the fun you derive of speculating which shit is better, ultimately they're still pieces of shit


it's actually one story, and it incorporates all the details from either side into a version of events that could apply to any one of us.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Please tell me he's saying punks punks punks. Assholes
> 
> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/cnn-isolates-audio-on-alleged-&#8216;fcking-cns&#8217;-trayvon-martin-911-call/
> 
> click on the video


My wife thinks he was saying, "fucking close". I could not make it out. 

It was ever so gracious of CNN to tell us before the ran the enhanced audio that, "the word we are looking for is coons".


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> No I'm pretty sure they're selling tshirts and hoodies with his picture on them, they're also doing tshirts with Zimmerman with "Coward ass Cracker".
> 
> Guess its not racist cos they're not white tho, only white people are racist right?


you show me where the "Martin estate" is doing this...If not then you are what you are usually ...A LIAR

and do understand most black people who hold ill will against whites do so for a reason.It was not blacks who started this racism thing. Now I do believe that one should judge each man according to that man alone, but don't come around and act like white people have never did anything to warrant some mistrust from blacks. and again why are we bringing up race again..Zimmerman was Hispanic remember.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Spanish people owned slaves too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ...and again why are we bringing up race again.


race baiting is all that harrekin has at this point. or has had at any point in this thread.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, ryantherhino should rename himself "ryantheretard" or "ryancan'tread", because i just reconciled the details from each side into a story that would apply to any one of us.
> 
> *zimmerman was a violent pyscho who snapped after following martin and getting a single punch, maybe two.* all the fighting happened in the grass, not on the sidewalk.
> 
> zimmerman's story is bullshit, any person who scores better than two standard deviations below normal on an IQ test agrees.


So, you now admit that Trayvon initiated the violence? Suhweeeet! Unclebuck finally pulled his head out to the uterus and now sees the light and smells the coffee!

UB, you better edit that post lickety split or you are gonna lose your street creds.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> soooooo you call 911 for help then you ignore what they tell you ...ok let's see how that plays at trail


The purpose of 911 is to call in crimes and emergencies. It isn't the place you call to get directions, suggestions, instructions on what to do.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and do understand most black people who hold ill will against whites do so for a reason


so, as long as you have a reason (your great great great grandparent was a slave)YOU CAN HATE WHITES AND CALL THEM RACIST AS MUCH AS YOU LIKE?

Don't come around and act like black people have never done anything to warrant some mistrust from Whites.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The purpose of 911 is to call in crimes and emergencies. It isn't the place you call to get directions, suggestions, instructions on what to do.


Of which there were neither.

NoDrama= NoPoint


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> So, you now admit that Trayvon initiated the violence? Suhweeeet! Unclebuck finally pulled his head out to the uterus and now sees the light and smells the coffee!
> 
> UB, you better edit that post lickety split or you are gonna lose your street creds.


nice bait there at the end.

i never said trayvon initiated jack shit you knuckle dragging cretin. i said that sometime during a scuffle, trayvon might have got a punch or two to land, which would be consistent with how zimmerman looks 34 minutes after pulling the trigger.

zimmerman was the one who actually initiated the whole thing, by first following him in his vehicle and then getting out and chasing him a couple hundred yards on foot, being out of breath on the 911 tape.

all the scuffling happened in the grass, contrary to zimmerman's tale.

the guy is getting charged and convicted.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Of which there were neither.
> 
> NoDrama= NoPoint


 The other purpose is to call in "Suspicious" activity so it doesn't turn into a crime

=bundee1 fail #373


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The purpose of 911 is to call in crimes and emergencies. It isn't the place you call to get directions, suggestions, instructions on what to do.


What crime or emergency was Zimmerman calling in? He saw a black kid walking in the rain.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The other purpose is to call in "Suspicious" activity so it doesn't turn into a crime
> 
> =bundee1 fail #373


Suspicious? You mean walking while black?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> being out of breath on the 911 tape.


Which 911 tape did you listen to? Sweatin to the oldies? He isn't even kind of out of breath on the 911 tape, not even a little bit. I am also surprised at how fast Zimmerman must be able to run, I mean he easily caught a much younger, skinnier person who plays football. Trayvon must have been one lazy motherfucker to not be able to run faster than Zimm.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> so, as long as you have a reason (your great great great grandparent was a slave)YOU CAN HATE WHITES AND CALL THEM RACIST AS MUCH AS YOU LIKE?
> 
> Don't come around and act like black people have never done anything to warrant some mistrust from Whites.


do you really need me to list reason why there is mistrust with blacks against white..and no I will not talk about slavery. I can easily start with the Tuskegee experiment and move forward until now. again it is not us who started this racism thing.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Suspicious? You mean walking while black?


According to Zimmerman its just a "guy" acting strangely, the first time race was brought into the picture was by the dispatcher, proving the dispatcher probably ordered Zimmerman to shoot Martin. That would be my guess, you know how those dispatchers go all power mad when they realize everything they say is incontrovertible command that must be followed by the caller.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama is an ubermensch faster than a speeding bullet.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> do you really need me to list reason why there is mistrust with blacks against white..and no I will not talk about slavery. I can easily start with the Tuskegee experiment and move forward until now. again it is not us who started this racism thing.


I remember one time in the service I was talking to a group of fellow Marines and I said "hey, what you guys up to"? All of them were extremely offended by that, care to tell me why?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> NoDrama is an ubermensch faster than a speeding bullet.


Well you got one thing right, I sure don't follow the herd.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The purpose of 911 is to call in crimes and emergencies. It isn't the place you call to get directions, suggestions, instructions on what to do.


BULLSHIT.. your debate game is like 7 days ( weak ) They can give CPR instructions, they can direct you to safety, they can tell you not to do something that would cause more harm...dude must I go on showing your foolishness


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> do you really need me to list reason why there is mistrust with blacks against white..and no I will not talk about slavery. I can easily start with the Tuskegee experiment and move forward until now. again it is not us who started this racism thing.


The Tuskeegee experiment, was Zimmerman part of that? How about you?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> BULLSHIT.. your debate game is like 7 days ( weak ) They can give CPR intructions, they can direct you to safety, they can tell you not to do something that would cause more harm...dude must I go on showing your foolishness


Sure they can tell you all the shit they want, but they don't have a single SHRED of authority, none whatsoever. You have no obligation to do ANYTHING the dispatcher tells you .


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nice bait there at the end.
> 
> i never said trayvon initiated jack shit you knuckle dragging cretin. i said that sometime during a scuffle, trayvon might have got a punch or two to land, which would be consistent with how zimmerman looks 34 minutes after pulling the trigger.
> 
> ...


And you know this... how?

I still think you ought to edit that post. It certainly reads like you are saying that Trayvon punched Zimmer first.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I remember one time in the service I was talking to a group of fellow Marines and I said "hey, what you guys up to"? All of them were extremely offended by that, care to tell me why?


Maybe the same reason your wife tried to bash your head in with a 19" TV...you can come off as an asshole at times.


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 30, 2012)

No drama spoke Zarathustra!


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Maybe the same reason your wife tried to bash your head in with a 19" TV...you can come off as an asshole at times.


So that justifies it? You get all mad so you think its ok to attack someone with the intent to do physical harm when that person hasn't touched you? Let me guess? You don't follow that rule because you know it will land you in hot water.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> According to Zimmerman its just a "guy" acting strangely, *the first time race was brought into the picture was by the dispatcher*, proving the dispatcher probably ordered Zimmerman to shoot Martin. That would be my guess, you know how those dispatchers go all power mad when they realize everything they say is incontrovertible command that must be followed by the caller.


You keep saying that knowing it's not true. The dispatcher asked Zimmerman what ethnicity Trayvon was and Zimmerman replied that he looked black. You keep distorting and twisting shit for your own amusement. We all know you're full of shit. You're not fooling anyone.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> According to Zimmerman its just a "guy" acting strangely, the first time race was brought into the picture was by the dispatcher, proving the dispatcher probably ordered Zimmerman to shoot Martin. That would be my guess, you know how those dispatchers go all power mad when they realize everything they say is incontrovertible command that must be followed by the caller.


Zimmer replies to the 911 guy, "he looks black". To me that indicates that Zimmer is not really sure about Mr Martin's ethnicity at that point.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> No drama spoke Zarathustra!


 His doctrine, and his alone, posits truthfulness as the highest virtue; this means the opposite of the cowardice of the "idealist&#8221; who flees from reality


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nope but we have to read your racism doesnt exist bullshit. Oh and that ubermensch comment was a nod to eugenics not a compliment you dolt. 

Those Marines probably just disliked your goofy Seymour Skinner looking ass.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You keep saying that knowing it's not true. The dispatcher asked Zimmerman what ethnicity Trayvon was and Zimmerman replied that he looked black. You keep distorting and twisting shit for your own amusement. We all know you're full of shit. You're not fooling anyone.


Umm no, you should check out the 911 call, really you should.

nope, your 100% wrong, again. I mean its not enough to PROVE this to you several times is it? 

Distorting and twisting?

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/videogallery/68871920/News/George-Zimmerman-911-call-reporting-Trayvon-Martin

*Zimmerman:*
We&#8217;ve had some break-ins in my neighborhood and there&#8217;s a real suspicious guy. It&#8217;s Retreat View Circle. The best address I can give you is 111 Retreat View Circle.
This guy looks like he&#8217;s up to no good or he&#8217;s on drugs or something. It&#8217;s raining and he&#8217;s just walking around looking about. [00:25]
*911 dispatcher:*
OK, is he White, Black, or Hispanic?

*Zimmerman:*
He looks black.
*911 dispatcher:*
Did you see what he was wearing?
*Zimmerman:*
Yeah, a dark hoodie like a gray hoodie. He wore jeans or sweat pants and white tennis shoes. He&#8217;s here now &#8230; he&#8217;s just staring. [00:42]

Dummy!


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I remember one time in the service I was talking to a group of fellow Marines and I said "hey, what you guys up to"? All of them were extremely offended by that, care to tell me why?


I was in the Army, so I have no idea what offends Marines, except for sailors. I am curious. Why is that question offensive?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Umm no, you should check out the 911 call, really you should.
> 
> nope, your 100% wrong, again. I mean its not enough to PROVE this to you several times is it?
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I said asshole. He asked about Trayvon's ethnicity and then Zimmerman said he looked black. What the fuck is your problem? Asking if they are white, black or hispanic is asking about ethnicity. Jesus. Can you stop being an asshole for 3 seconds?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Nope but we have to listen to read your racism doesnt exist bullshit. Oh and that ubermensch comment was a nod to eugenics not a compliment you dolt.
> 
> Those Marines probably just disliked your goofy Seymour Skinner looking ass.


No, actually they were black Marines and took offense at being called "You guys" as they thought that meant "you BLACK guys"

If you intend to disparage someone, its a good idea to use words that will do so.

Like for instance: bundee1=scat


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Sure they can tell you all the shit they want, but they don't have a single SHRED of authority, none whatsoever. You have no obligation to do ANYTHING the dispatcher tells you .


you stupid and it shows .. I guess when a 911 operator tells you to stay on the line you hang up. Sometimes you make yourself look pretty damn .


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> you show me where the "Martin estate" is doing this...If not then you are what you are usually ...A LIAR
> 
> and do understand most black people who hold ill will against whites do so for a reason.It was not blacks who started this racism thing. Now I do believe that one should judge each man according to that man alone, but don't come around and act like white people have never did anything to warrant some mistrust from blacks. and again why are we bringing up race again..Zimmerman was Hispanic remember.


Van full of Trays mother owns the trademark to his name and likeness, in other words they're the only people legally allowed to do it...so yes, Id imagine it's his "estate" receiving the proceeds. 

Again how was I "race-baiting", I was just making the point that a black person can call me a cracker, but even if I wanted to I can't even type out the word n****r...

Lets not bullshit, black people can be racist to the big bad white man, but when the big bad white man even disagrees with Obama he's a racist. 

Iv never had slaves, nor have I ever treated a black person with disrespect in my life, but I'm evil cos I'm white...who's the fucking racist now?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That's exactly what I said asshole. He asked about Trayvon's ethnicity and then Zimmerman said he looked black. What the fuck is your problem? Asking if they are white, black or hispanic is asking about ethnicity. Jesus. Can you stop being an asshole for 3 seconds?


He didn't ask for his ethnicity, he asked if he was black, white or Hispanic, if he asked for his ethnicity he would have asked"What ethnicity is the person" you get it?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> you stupid and it shows .. I guess when a 911 operator tells you to stay on the line you hang up. Sometimes you make yourself look pretty damn .


911 operators never "Tell" you anything, they always ask. You know why? Cuz they haven't got any authority.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

Here we go. The black people are racist that's why Trayvon died. Because of BLACKS and their horrible oppression of white people. This is getting fucking ridiculous.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That's exactly what I said asshole. He asked about Trayvon's ethnicity and then Zimmerman said he looked black. What the fuck is your problem? Asking if they are white, black or hispanic is asking about ethnicity. Jesus. Can you stop being an asshole for 3 seconds?


He thinks its cool to play devil advocate ALL THE DAMN TIME


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Here we go. The black people are racist that's why Trayvon died. Because of BLACKS and their horrible oppression of white people. This is getting fucking ridiculous.


Almost as ridiculous as All hispanics that look white are cracker honkeys that are racists.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nobody said anything until you started typing, having no idea what the social history of this country is and adding your racially inflammatory remarks.
Lets see what happens when a black person calls you a fucking cracker in the middle of your favorite pub. Im sure there wont be repercussions.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Go fuck yourself ND. You know it's the same god damned thing and frankly I'm tired of you slimy ass trolling attempts. You're pathetic.


I am still right, and you are still wrong. How you like them apples?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Nobody said anything until you started typing, having no idea what the social history of this country is and adding your racially inflammatory remarks.
> Lets see what happens when a black person calls you a fucking cracker in the middle of your favorite pub. Im sure there wont be repercussions.


There would be no problem at all, I would laugh and keep drinking my beer. But the odds of that happening in my lifetime are probably so overwhelmingly small that entertaining such a scenario in your mind is as close as it will probably get.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Nobody said anything until you started typing, having no idea what the social history of this country is and adding your racially inflammatory remarks.
> Lets see what happens when a black person calls you a fucking cracker in the middle of your favorite pub. Im sure there wont be repercussions.


Dude I couldn't give a fuck, I'm an adult living in the REAL world, I'd be the first to insult my race/nationality just for the craic. We have tv shows made by our state owned broadcaster insulting Irish people and it's considered a popular satirical comedy. 

Anyways my point was all the people on Martins side seem to think this was a racially motivated incident, when in reality, the only people injecting race into this is Martins side, yet the "crackers" are the racists somehow. 

Its bullshit, the whole race thing, when are you people gonna just learn to live together, we're all just people getting shit on from above all the same.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Van full of Trays mother owns the trademark to his name and likeness, in other words they're the only people legally allowed to do it...so yes, Id imagine it's his "estate" receiving the proceeds.


They *applied* for the trademark ( has not been even approve yet ), so that other idiots can't profit off his name..His estate has not sold not one damn thing..Show me they have or you're still A FUCKIN LAIR...typical


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

New details on Zimmerman's assaulting a police officer. It would have been a felony which would have prevented him from having a concealed weapon permit. The officer was arresting a bar tender that was serving under age drinkers. Zimmerman (the judge's son) decided to intervene. The state police officer told him to stay back. Zimmerman's response, " I don't care who you are. fuck you." He then shoved the police officer. He was charged with battery, use of violence, and obstructing justice. A junior prosecutor lessened the charges to misdemeanors and then placed on a court ordered deferment program. Sounds like someone was pulling strings. Maybe a Judge father?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Did you listen to the audio? He clearly says "fucking coon" Now who injected race into this whole thing. NoDrama you are a disgrace to the uniform. 

My brother says "you guys" all the time to his black veteran coworkers but for some reason when he says it they don't get offended. 

Why would black Marines treat NoDrama differently? Maybe because when NoDrama says it they sense his racist cracker ass.

You're either down or you're not and you my friend, are not down with anyone.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Did you listen to the audio? He clearly says "fucking coon" Now who injected race into this whole thing. NoDrama you are a disgrace to the uniform.
> 
> My brother says "you guys" all the time to his black veteran coworkers but for some reason when he says it they don't get offended.
> 
> ...


Nodrama is full of shit... will say anything to TRY and make a point


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> They *applied* for the trademark ( has not been even approve yet ), so that other idiots can't profit off his name..His estate has not sold not one damn thing..Show me they have or you're still A FUCKIN LAIR...typical


They don't care. How dare these uppity black folk ask for justice. They should know their place. Since we can't lynch them let's increase their grief and anger by unfairly destroying their reputation.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> New details on Zimmerman's assaulting a police officer. It would have been a felony which would have prevented him from having a concealed weapon permit. The officer was arresting a bar tender that was serving under age drinkers. Zimmerman (the judge's son) decided to intervene. The state police officer told him to stay back. Zimmerman's response, " I don't care who you are. fuck you." He then shoved the police officer. He was charged with battery, use of violence, and obstructing justice. A junior prosecutor lessened the charges to misdemeanors and then placed on a court ordered deferment program. Sounds like someone was pulling strings. Maybe a Judge father?


What does this have to do with the Martin case?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> New details on Zimmerman's assaulting a police officer. It would have been a felony which would have prevented him from having a concealed weapon permit. The officer was arresting a bar tender that was serving under age drinkers. Zimmerman (the judge's son) decided to intervene. The state police officer told him to stay back. Zimmerman's response, " I don't care who you are. fuck you." He then shoved the police officer. He was charged with battery, use of violence, and obstructing justice. A junior prosecutor lessened the charges to misdemeanors and then placed on a court ordered deferment program. Sounds like someone was pulling strings. Maybe a Judge father?


Crazy how people defend this nut..


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Did you listen to the audio? He clearly says "fucking coon" Now who injected race into this whole thing. NoDrama you are a disgrace to the uniform.
> 
> My brother says "you guys" all the time to his black veteran coworkers but for some reason when he says it they don't get offended.
> 
> ...


The irony of calling someone a racist and a racist term at the same time is just hilarious...too many noobs around here these days.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Did you listen to the audio? He clearly says "fucking coon" .


This is "clear" ??? LMAO have any idea how many Specialists have been asked to clean up the shitty audio?

If you think that's clear, why then mud must be translucent.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Did you listen to the audio? *He clearly says "fucking coon"* Now who injected race into this whole thing. NoDrama you are a disgrace to the uniform.
> 
> My brother says "you guys" all the time to his black veteran coworkers but for some reason when he says it they don't get offended.
> 
> ...


Uh, it isn't so clear. Even the CNN audio expert says it is not clear. I listened to it and I can't tell what he is saying, it doesn't sound like "coon" or "goon" or "punk", it just sounds like a grunt to me.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Did you listen to the audio? He clearly says "fucking coon" Now who injected race into this whole thing. NoDrama you are a disgrace to the uniform.
> 
> My brother says "you guys" all the time to his black veteran coworkers but for some reason when he says it they don't get offended.
> 
> ...


That's the best you got? 

The reason for the story was to illustrate how SENSITIVE some folks can be over the race issue. After I explained myself to those Marines and they explained themselves to me, we became friends and had a good time on many occasions.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Crazy how people defend this nut..


Exactly my point. He has a history of violence. Not hearsay, it's in the police records. DWI arrests, DWI class, Assault arrests, Anger management class, Restraining orders for physically assaulting a girlfriend, blaming the girlfriend for the assault. This guy is a real winner. His background alone (which they didn't check but they damn sure checked the black kid's background) should have led not only to an investigation and arrest but to drug testing him (which was done on Trayvon). He has a history of substance abuse. Yet he left the police station with his gun that same night.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> New details on Zimmerman's assaulting a police officer. It would have been a felony which would have prevented him from having a concealed weapon permit. The officer was arresting a bar tender that was serving under age drinkers. Zimmerman (the judge's son) decided to intervene. The state police officer told him to stay back. Zimmerman's response, " I don't care who you are. fuck you." He then shoved the police officer. He was charged with battery, use of violence, and obstructing justice. A junior prosecutor lessened the charges to misdemeanors and then placed on a court ordered deferment program. Sounds like someone was pulling strings. Maybe a Judge father?


Yeah, Zimmerman is an asshole, I won't dispute that.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> They don't care. How dare these uppity black folk ask for justice. They should know their place. Since we can't lynch them let's increase their grief and anger by unfairly destroying their reputation.


You think it's only black folks who are up in arms about this? Stereotype much?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Exactly my point. He has a history of violence. Not hearsay, it's in the police records. DWI arrests, DWI class, Assault arrests, Anger management class, Restraining orders for physically assaulting a girlfriend, blaming the girlfriend for the assault. This guy is a real winner. His background alone (which they didn't check but they damn sure checked the black kid's background) should have let not only to an investigation and arrest but for drug testing (which was done on Trayvon). He has a history of substance abuse. Yet he left the police station with his gun that same night.


Like I said before "Birds of a feather..Flock together.... losers defend losers.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> That's the best you got?
> 
> The reason for the story was to illustrate how SENSITIVE some folks can be over the race issue. After I explained myself to those Marines and they explained themselves to me, we became friends and had a good time on many occasions.





NoDrama said:


> What does this have to do with the Martin case?


 Good job hypocrite. 

What's good for the goose ISN'T good for the gander? What does your anecdotal bullshit have to do with the Martin case?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Like I said before "Birds of a feather..Flock together.... losers defend losers.


And they tend to clutch at any little thing you say and try to turn that into an argument. Like ND is doing right now.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Yeah, Zimmerman is an asshole, I won't dispute that.


**LIKE**


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Good job hypocrite.
> 
> What's good for the goose ISN'T good for the gander? What does your anecdotal bullshit have to do with the Martin case?


Logic fail?

SOME people can be REALLY sensitive to issues that other people are not even aware of. Sorry if I didn't explain it well enough for you.


----------



## KrAzEo (Mar 30, 2012)

OK. I have to say some things because of all the inexperienced and uneducated comments. 

The _recent _racism towards blacks comes against lower and lower middle classes. Within these classes many people (including blacks and whites - who are on the a pretty level playing field) act very cocky, offensive, and arrogant. It is a subcultural thing shared by many disadvantaged people (including whites, yes there are many disadvantaged whites raised much the same exact way as the blacks who become disadvantaged - i think *fatherlessness *plays much more a role than color and is rampant in black communities and more and more white families). This is from experience as I am a young white man who grow up fatherless and gutter and had 0 white friends for many years because I just didn't relate to "normal" white culture. 

Although there are many more _total_ poor whites in this country, there is a greater _percentage _of the total black community making up this demographic. This is were we derive stereotypes and associate hate we recieve from a few experience (media doesn't help) and associate with the majority...of the minority. We naturally assign categories to not spend so much time rethinking things. This happens more by percentages than totals. Many whites hate the poor whites too but people can't pull the race card and are instead labeled lazy roudy problematic "white trash". It is _easier_ for people to categories by a color and dress style than by backgrounds and facts. 

There are many more ignorant reasons of racism but I think the rich just fear and therefore hate the poor (lets face it we do some fd up shit to people to be "down", etc. when younger). 
Whites in the north are extra nice to minorities in school, growing up, etc. and many of the blacks (not all by any means) abuse this kindness as a weakness. This angers some of their white peers. Up here I don't really see whites abusing kindness of blacks. That's one thing blacks need to work on. Whites need also work on their shit too. Try pretending we are all the same species (cause we are) and blacks too. I think both sides are ignorant and are playing the "I'm not gonna stop until they stop" GAME. Racism is childish. If there are poor groups blame structure of society built by the rich to keep us down.


AND to add to the threads topics - FACT: Zimmerman is Hispanic. - Not Caucasian. Again ignorance.

Oh. And please don't call me a "n%@#[email protected] lover". I love no race more than the other. I have white pride (just like brown pride, native pride, black pride, etc.) but not he kind this country has grown in ignorance. White pride should not = superiority. I have white pride not "American white pride" - they have no pity for any "non-rich" people and families regardless of race.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> And they tend to clutch at any little thing you say and try to turn that into an argument. Like ND is doing right now.


no, when you say he was "TOLD" not to follow, other people get the impression that he was commanded by someone of authority to not follow. This isn't the case, he wasn't ordered to do shit, and the guy on the other end doesn't have any authority and shouldn't, they have NO CLUE what the situation is like. These little so called "Semantics" make a HUGE difference in how people perceive the REAL facts of a case. We have to use REAL facts when trying people for a crime, using hearsay/lies/assumptions is morally reprehensible.

If Zimmerman had been talking to a police officer and the officer "commanded Zimmerman to stay in his vehicle, then I would be 100% on your side, but that didn't happen.


----------



## Parker (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Did you listen to the audio? He clearly says "fucking coon" Now who injected race into this whole thing. NoDrama you are a disgrace to the uniform.
> 
> My brother says "you guys" all the time to his black veteran coworkers but for some reason when he says it they don't get offended.
> 
> ...


Awesome you accuse nodrama of being racist then use the racist insult, cracker. Gotta love the irony.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)

Parker said:


> Awesome you accuse nodrama of being racist then use the racist insult, cracker. Gotta love the irony.


Yeah, that's a keeper all right.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 30, 2012)

Parker said:


> Awesome you accuse nodrama of being racist then use the racist insult, cracker. Gotta love the irony.


Hey I spotted that first, you're a racist!


----------



## desert dude (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

I would love for this discussion to take place in person with minorities present and see if nodrama had the balls to say half the shit he does. I want him to look everyone in the eye and say that shit to their face. In fact go in to work tomorrow and say it. Their is a reason those Black Marines bristled at your remark. If the shoe fits...


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> I would love for this discussion to take place in person with minorities present and see if nodrama had the balls to say half the shit he does. I want him to look everyone in the eye and say that shit to their face. In fact go in to work tomorrow and say it. Their is a reason those Black Marines bristled at your remark. If the shoe fits...


haha, you know what would happen? Not a goddamned thing.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Im sure you would be laughing as people got offended and looked at you like "WTF is your problem?" Kind of like what is happening here.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Im sure you would be laughing as people got offended and looked at you like "WTF is your problem?" Kind of like what is happening here.


Exactly what have I said that has butthurt you so much bro?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

Everything. You. Type.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

More interesting news. A reason for this dragging on and on. After 170 days of being arrested there must be charges filed or he will _*never*_ be charged for this crime. How many days are we on now?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> More interesting news. A reason for this dragging on and on. After 170 days of being arrested there must be charges filed or he will _*never*_ be charged for this crime. How many days are we on now?


If the race baiters didn't cry foul this would be over already.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> More interesting news. A reason for this dragging on and on. After 170 days of being arrested there must be charges filed or he will _*never*_ be charged for this crime. How many days are we on now?


5-6 weeks... 35 - 42 days

Except he was not arrested...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> 5-6 weeks... 35 - 42 days
> 
> Except he was not arrested...


Guest prosecuting attorneys and guest law enforcement officials on several news programs state otherwise. He was placed in cuffs, put into a police unit, taken to the police department and a statement was taken. That is an arrest.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Guest prosecuting attorneys and guest law enforcement officials on several news programs state otherwise. He was placed in cuffs, put into a police unit, taken to the police department and a statement was taken. That is an arrest.


Detained....


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Detained....


Arrested. He was in cuffs getting out of the police unit and walking through the police station.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Guest prosecuting attorneys and guest law enforcement officials on several news programs state otherwise. He was placed in cuffs, put into a police unit, taken to the police department and a statement was taken. That is an arrest.


Nope...

He was detained...

No charges were pressed against him. You have to be arrested for *something*


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Nope...
> 
> He was detained...
> 
> No charges were pressed against him. You have to be arrested for *something*


Corrupt policed departments "detain" some people and arrest everyone else.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Nope...
> 
> He was detained...
> 
> No charges were pressed against him. You have to be arrested for *something*


Being detained means onsite. Taken to the police station with handcuffs and entering the police station while still in handcuffs is an arrest. Not a completed arrest. But an an arrest nonetheless. Your disagreement will have to be taken up with the experts who are saying it was an arrest. I'm sure they'll listen to you.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Arrested. He was in cuffs getting out of the police unit and walking through the police station.


Im not going to argue this cause Im not a lawyer.But I don't think that cuffs=arrested.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

Another interesting point. The mayor had to overrule the police department on releasing the surveillance video. They absolutely refused to release them and the mayor had to put his foot down. Maybe they didn't want anyone seeing the fact Zimmerman was in handcuffs and under arrest?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Im not going to argue this cause Im not a lawyer.But I don't think that cuffs=arrested.


They don't. Being placed in the police unit and taken to the station and entering the station WHILE STILL IN CUFFS = arrest.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> They don't. Being placed in the police unit and taken to the station and entering the station WHILE STILL IN CUFFS = arrest.


I would think it's standard procedure to cuff a guy suspected of shooting and killing another man.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I would think it's standard procedure to cuff a guy suspected of shooting and killing another man.


right and arrested.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> right and arrested.


 what was he arrested FOR? nothing. He was detained.He agreed to cooperate with the investigation and went to the police station.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

He was arrested. He was let go because of his claims of self-defense under the Stand Your Ground law. Dumb ass.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 30, 2012)

&#8203;You guys get george put in jail yet?


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> He was arrested. He was let go because of his claims of self-defense under the Stand Your Ground law. Dumb ass.


Well according to the SPD he was never arrested.They were prohibited from arresting him because they didn't have probable cause to do so.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> What crime or emergency was Zimmerman calling in? He saw a black kid walking in the rain.


Shit! Raise the drawbridge and boil the oil! cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I remember one time in the service I was talking to a group of fellow Marines and I said "hey, what you guys up to"? All of them were extremely offended by that, care to tell me why?


 because it is hard to look nonchalant while restraining a sheep. You cost them an evening's entertainment. cn


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> because it is hard to look nonchalant while restraining a sheep. You cost them an evening's entertainment. cn


ummmm that was a miss...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> ...the only people injecting race into this is Martins side...


do you actually believe the shit you type?

i have posts of yours in this thread that are nothing but an injection of race.

whiskey shorting your memory out?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ummmm that was a miss...


 Agreed ... but by the time I made it through the latest posts and decided to delete the post, you'd already quoted it. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> New details on Zimmerman's assaulting a police officer. It would have been a felony which would have prevented him from having a concealed weapon permit. The officer was arresting a bar tender that was serving under age drinkers. Zimmerman (the judge's son) decided to intervene. The state police officer told him to stay back. Zimmerman's response, " I don't care who you are. fuck you." He then shoved the police officer. He was charged with battery, use of violence, and obstructing justice. A junior prosecutor lessened the charges to misdemeanors and then placed on a court ordered deferment program. Sounds like someone was pulling strings. Maybe a Judge father?


zimmerman has a history of just "snapping", like when he threw a drunk lady around, or beat his girlfriend as well.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman has a history of just "snapping", like when he threw a drunk lady around, or beat his girlfriend as well.


people who live stone houses shouldn't throw stones


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> What does this have to do with the Martin case?


are you saying they never look at a person's past during a trial?

i know when my brother went to court for "arson" (lighting shit on fire in a latrine), the first thing they brough up was any trouble he had gotten into at school.

zimmerman has a known history of violence and anger.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do you actually believe the shit you type?
> 
> i have posts of yours in this thread that are nothing but an injection of race.
> 
> whiskey shorting your memory out?


Rum but whatever  you're just a fucking pc/thought police do-gooder so I couldn't give a fuck what you say. If you were living here I'd personally have a problem with you sucking the Governments tit and being the morally wanker ish race police. But who cares, it's just politics on the Internet


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> are you saying they never look at a person's past during a trial?
> 
> i know when my brother went to court for "arson" (lighting shit on fire in a latrine), the first thing they brough up was any trouble he had gotten into at school.
> 
> zimmerman has a known history of violence and anger.



And Travan had just been suspended from school for having burglary tools, womens jewelry and drug residue in his backpack...

A model student... LOL!


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> are you saying they never look at a person's past during a trial?
> 
> i know when my brother went to court for "arson" (lighting shit on fire in a latrine), the first thing they brough up was any trouble he had gotten into at school.
> 
> zimmerman has a known history of violence and anger.


Zimmermans history doesn't involve the name "No_Limits_Nigga", if yu wanna look at character and ignore this fact, youre a fucking liberal apologist and there no hope. Suck Obamas dick for more cheese shit-balls 

EDIT: I can say whatever I want, cos I'm Irish and full of drink, so if you say otherwise you're a fuckimg prejudicial RACIST! Don't like that game being turned on you, do ya?


----------



## Wordz (Mar 30, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Zimmermans history doesn't involve the name "No_Limits_Nigga", if yu wanna look at character and ignore this fact, youre a fucking liberal apologist and there no hope. Suck Obamas dick for more cheese shit-balls


&#8203;Stop talking about dick cheese NLX is getting hungry


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Another interesting point. The mayor had to overrule the police department on releasing the surveillance video. They absolutely refused to release them and the mayor had to put his foot down. Maybe they didn't want anyone seeing the fact Zimmerman was in handcuffs and under arrest?


i think it's more like they didn't want anyone to see zimmerman fluidly and alertly getting out of the car unassisted with handcuffs on, walking about normally, no grass stains on his shirt, no real sign of injury, never even a moment where he shows any visible discomfort whatsoever DESPITE claiming that his nose was broken and his skull was smashed nearly to the point of becoming a lifelong vegetable just 34 minutes earlier.

just my guess.

and for what it's worth, they are saying he was never formally arrested.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> drop the drug residue you fucking hypocrite or are you the narc on this board? You dont smoke, you piece of shit?


I am responding to UB in kind. 

Are you too poor to buy a clue?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wordz said:


> &#8203;Stop talking about dick cheese NLX is getting hungry


You should use a larger font, I dont think they can see it from space yet...


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am responding to UB in kind.
> 
> Are you too poor to buy a clue?


He'll take his cut of your clue the way Obama is pushing it, he won't even have to work for it!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> drop the drug residue you fucking hypocrite or are you the narc on this board? You dont smoke, you piece of shit?


I could be guilty of everything he just said driving in my vehicle...

Toolbox- check

Wifes jewelry ( earrings, bracelet and necklace)- check

empty sack or blunt in tray--DOUBLE CHECK CHECK

damn and I really thought I was a model citizen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> And Travan had just been suspended from school for having burglary tools


lol, you have to resort to lying.

zimmerman was suspended from school for having an empty bag. 

he was caught with a screwdriver at an earlier date. i have a screwdriver in my garage AND in my car. guess that makes me a burglar


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am responding to UB in kind.
> 
> Are you too poor to buy a clue?


You must be an upstanding citizen because you don't smoke weed. Im being serious now. I just looked at your post history and you dont have anything posted except in politics. Do you even grow? Nothing in the seed forum, nothing in the grow forum, nothing in the glass forum. I smell a bullshit non smoking troll.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I could be guilty of everything he just said driving in my vehicle...
> 
> Toolbox- check
> 
> ...


Well, I recommend you dont get out of your car and try to beat someone to death or you might just get shot...


Wait... NM....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Zimmermans history doesn't involve the name "No_Limits_Nigga"...


correct, it involved beating up women, driving drunk, anger management classes, assaulting police officers, resisting arrest, and "snapping" with his violent temper as a grown man.

i'd say that's a little more damning and relevant to the case than a little kiddie playing on the interwebz.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> You must be an upstanding citizen because you don't smoke weed. Im being serious now. I just looked at your post history and you dont have anything posted except in politics. Do you even grow? Nothing in the seed forum, nothing in the grow forum, nothing in the glass forum. I smell a bullshit non smoking troll.


ROFLMFAO!!!!

I clearly see an idiot.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am responding to UB in kind.
> 
> Are you too poor to buy a clue?


I've caught you straight stupid and verbally stomped your ass before. You are a bullshitter and a liar and a fox propaganda whore.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> You must be an upstanding citizen because you don't smoke weed. Im being serious now. I just looked at your post history and you dont have anything posted except in politics. Do you even grow? Nothing in the seed forum, nothing in the grow forum, nothing in the glass forum. I smell a bullshit non smoking troll.


So he can't debate politics cos he smokes weed? I dont agree with his dirty socialist viewpoint alot of the time but God damn, politics debate is there for EVERYONE.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> ROFLMFAO!!!!
> 
> I clearly see an idiot.


put the mirror down!


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> So he can't debate politics cos he smokes weed? I dont agree with his dirty socialist viewpoint alot of the time but God damn, politics debate is there for EVERYONE.


The point is hes damning a kid for having an empty bag of weed which is pretty telling considering he has no posts anywhere about weed. He only has posts in the politics section. Political discussion is for everyone but this is a weed forum, I thought everyone here at least consumed. Check his post history out.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Well, I recommend you dont get out of your car and try to beat someone to death or you might just get shot...
> 
> 
> Wait... NM....


That made ZERO sense..


----------



## Wordz (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> The point is hes damning a kid for having an empty bag of weed which is pretty telling considering he has no posts anywhere about weed. He only has posts in the politics section. Political discussion is for everyone but this is a weed forum, I thought everyone here at least consumed. Check his post history out.


The bag of weed had crack residue on it also. Do some research before you speak.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> That made ZERO sense..


i think he was trying to say that trayvon, the 6'3'', 160 pound stringbean was administering a life threatening beating to a man who is 5'9'' and weights a good 50-75 pounds more than the stringbean.

this is confirmed by all the witnesses who say zimmerman appeared uninjured, and corroborated by the surveillance tape showing him moving fluidly and alertly a scant 34 minutes later.

the smashing his head on the sidewalk thing is confirmed by witnesses who say the entire scuffle happened in the grass.

totally legit.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

wordz said:


> the bag of weed had crack residue on it also. Do some research before you speak.


so do your dollar bills. Ever think people reuse baggies. Toxicology on trayvon came back negative. Learn to think.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Come on NLSXK1 you fake ass piece of shit. Last 500 posts all in politics not a single mention of weed.


Well, you are wrong...

Somewhere in that 500 posts is at least 5-6 about weed.

Ladies and gentlemen... This is what happens to a liberal when he runs out of illogical arguments. He attacks the poster.

Thanks for the demonstration skippy...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> so do your dollar bills. Ever think people reuse baggies. Toxicology on trayvon came back negative. Learn to think.


he wasn't even high?

but according to what i have heard the government tells me, weed turns black people into superhumans who rape our white women and beat men to death.

if there was no weed in his system, then there is no way he did this.


trolololololol


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You have pranced around like a pompous idiot and proclaiming you WIN arguments on the internet.
> 
> You are a legend in your own mind.
> 
> ...



You damn the dead kid who has a weed baggy on a weed forum yet you have no weed posts in this forum in the last 4 months.

JUST THE FACTS MA'AM. PLEASE STICK TO THE FACTS. 

You shut up after defending lowering taxes for small business owners on the basis it creates jobs then you go on to say you have a small business where you are the only employee. Please share that tax break with all of your employees. BITCHASS LIAR!


YOU HAVE "THE MAN" WRITTEN ALL OVER YOU. NO I WOULD NOT LIKE TO TAKE THE POT WITH YOU!
STRANGER DANGER GNARK.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> so do your dollar bills. Ever think people reuse baggies. Toxicology on trayvon came back negative. Learn to think.



So he was smart enough to be a dealer and not a user.... 

Well, until he jumped an armed man...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> JUST THE FACTS MA'AM. PLEASE STICK TO THE FACTS.
> 
> You shut up after defending lowering taxes for small business owners on the basis it creates jobs then you go on to say you have a small business where you are the only employee. Please share that tax break with all of your employees. BITCHASS LIAR!


I defend lower taxes on all businesses and all individuals. What the fuck is wrong with you? You want higher taxes?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he wasn't even high?
> 
> but according to what i have heard the government tells me, weed turns black people into superhumans who rape our white women and beat men to death.
> 
> ...


It does they made a movie about it ...sooooo it must be true


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i think he was trying to say that trayvon, the 6'3'', 160 pound stringbean was administering a life threatening beating to a man who is 5'9'' and weights a good 50-75 pounds more than the stringbean.
> 
> this is confirmed by all the witnesses who say zimmerman appeared uninjured, and corroborated by the surveillance tape showing him moving fluidly and alertly a scant 34 minutes later.
> 
> ...


when i got in to a struggle with guy wielding a knife we started on the side walk and ended up half a block down the street on the other side. Got stabbed 3 times then pulled the knife from him threw it on a roof. when that shit happens you dont notice where you are just focused on the weapon.

edit nvm you said witness


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> UB started listing Zimmerman's record in a grossly distorted way.


what did i distort?

zimmerman had a restraining order placed on him after he assaulting his girlfriend and claiming that she hit him first (ring any bells?).

zimmerman was arrested for assaulting a police officer after snapping and telling him "fuck you, i don't care who you are".

zimmerman was also hit up for resisting arrest on a previous occassion.

zimmerman was fired from a private security job after he snapped and threw a woman, twisting her ankle.

zimmerman had to take anger management classes.

zimmerman was a drunk driver and had to take alcohol management classes.


zimmerman has a long history of snapping, losing his temper, and acting violently and aggressively.



NLXSK1 said:


> I simply parroted that using Travan.


no you didn't, you simply lied.

you said trayvon was suspended for having a screwdriver, but he was actually suspended for having an empty bag that may have once contained weed.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I defend lower taxes on all businesses and all individuals. What the fuck is wrong with you? You want higher taxes?


he saying hire some people because you said thats what it would do..geezzz pay attention


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> So he was smart enough to be a dealer and not a user....
> 
> Well, until he jumped an armed man...


Now hes a dealer for having a bag that had crack and weed residue on it? Maybe his dealer reused the bag jackass. Im sorry Mr Suburban has never had to buy nicks or dimes so he doesnt know how that shit works. Oh thats right he doesnt smoke weed.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> he saying hire some people because you said thats what it would do..geezzz pay attention


It will do that...

How is that related to whether I hire people or not?

Ask UB, I made that decision about a year and a half ago while our government was busy trashing the economy. Dont really need the hassle of employees.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> he saying hire some people because you said thats what it would do..geezzz pay attention


High five my brother!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

Damn when did the bag get crack in it..lol


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> It will do that...
> 
> How is that related to whether I hire people or not?
> 
> Ask UB, I made that decision about a year and a half ago while our government was busy trashing the economy. Dont really need the hassle of employees.


because we see your true intentions. In both cases.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Now hes a dealer for having a bag that had crack and weed residue on it? Maybe his dealer reused the bag jackass. Im sorry Mr Suburban has never had to buy nicks or dimes so he doesnt know how that shit works. Oh thats right he doesnt smoke weed.


I think you might be smoking too much...


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 30, 2012)

im sorry, buck. did u want treyvan to star in home alone 14? so sad.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> High five my brother!


 will five leaves work


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Well, until he jumped an armed man...


you don't know that, so stop presenting it as fact. that is called dishonesty, and you should know better than to be dishonest.

what we do know is that a woman beating, drunk driving, police officer assaulting, gun toting man with a history of violence and snapping in anger aggressively pursued a kid walking home from the store, first by vehicle, and then on foot down a dark corridor. he was already angry, we heard him angrily proclaim how "these assholes always get away".

what happened next, we don't know, but we do know zimmerman was straddling the kid mere seconds after shooting him to death, got up, looked uninjured to everyone that saw him, and moved fluidly and alertly on film a mere 34 minutes later.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> It will do that...
> 
> How is that related to whether I hire people or not?
> 
> Ask UB, I made that decision about a year and a half ago while our government was busy trashing the economy. Dont really need the hassle of employees.


what business are you in ????


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

> *
> 
> you don't know that, so stop presenting it as fact. that is called dishonesty, and you should know better than to be dishonest.​
> ​
> ...


Bullshit... We have at least 2 people's accounts of the incident. The VICTIM (zimmerman) and the eyewitness.

You have charges with no convictions.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> what business are you in ????


I provide observation, consulting and maintenance services to residential homeowners.

For security I would prefer to stay pretty vauge with the description.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Bullshit... We have at least 2 people's accounts of the incident. The VICTIM (zimmerman) and the eyewitness.
> 
> You have charges with no convictions.


 Zimmerman's testimony is to be considered "interested". I was under the impression that nobody actually saw the principals together until after the gunshot. cn


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> don't have anything half-intelligent to say?
> 
> play the race card!
> 
> thank you for your needless injection of race baiting into my thread. now kindly go away and wait for your testicles to drop, kiddo.



If you would think about it you would see the symbolism. once again you are the first person to talk about race.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you don't know that, so stop presenting it as fact. that is called dishonesty, and you should know better than to be dishonest.
> 
> what we do know is that a woman beating, drunk driving, police officer assaulting, gun toting man with a history of violence and snapping in anger aggressively pursued a kid walking home from the store, first by vehicle, and then on foot down a dark corridor. he was already angry, we heard him angrily proclaim how "these assholes always get away".
> 
> what happened next, we don't know, but we do know zimmerman was straddling the kid mere seconds after shooting him to death, got up, looked uninjured to everyone that saw him, and moved fluidly and alertly on film a mere 34 minutes later.


This guy should have never been allowed to own a gun. Time to look into his daddy. That guy has been getting away with too much. Now he finally killed someone.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Bullshit... We have at least 2 people's accounts of the incident. The VICTIM (zimmerman) and the eyewitness.
> 
> You have charges with no convictions.


you made the claim that trayvon jumped zimmerman. we don't know who jumped who.

so now instead of merely being dishonest, you are lying.

lol @ zimmerman being a victim. i would be more inclined to say the kid innocently walking home from the store with the skittles is the victim, ya know, partially owing to him being shot dead by a vigilante cop wannabe with a long history of assaulting people and snapping in anger. 

but that's just me.

end point: stop lying bro. stick to the facts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I provide observation, consulting and maintenance services to residential homeowners.
> 
> For security I would prefer to stay pretty vauge with the description.


he rakes leaves and mows lawns. cute little business, kiddo.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Zimmerman's testimony is to be considered "interested". I was under the impression that nobody actually saw the principals together until after the gunshot. cn


No, the eyewitness heard the shouting for help, observed Travan on top of zimmerman and they were fighting.

The eyewitness said to the individuals that he was calling the police and entered his house to call 911.

At some point he heard a gunshot and the next time he could view the scene, Travan was on the ground dead.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he rakes leaves and mows lawns. cute little business, kiddo.


Close enough, thanks!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> If you would think ...


if you could think, you would not be so dumb as to needlessly inject race into my thread. but alas, you are dumb.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> No, the eyewitness heard the shouting for help, observed Travan on top of zimmerman and they were fighting.
> 
> The eyewitness said to the individuals that he was calling the police and entered his house to call 911.
> 
> At some point he heard a gunshot and the next time he could view the scene, Travan was on the ground dead.


so an eyewitness saw one small part of the fight, but not how it started or who was where when zimmerman shot trayvon in the chest.

seems like you don't know jack shit based on one tiny snippet of a much longer scuffle.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if you could think, you would not be so dumb as to needlessly inject race into my thread. but alas, you are dumb.


You said this was about race....not me

 I thought you like to defend civil rights<<< so i posted a picture of a [FONT=arial, sans-serif] civil rights activist [/FONT]


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I provide observation, consulting and maintenance services to residential homeowners.
> 
> For security I would prefer to stay pretty vauge with the description.


understand completely ..just wanted to know why you couldn't or wouldn't hire more people.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> You said this was about race....not me


go back to page 1 when i started this thread. when did i try to make this about race?

race has been continuously and needlessly injected into this thread. the original person to do anything other than discuss the racial facts of this case was NLXSK. he was the original race baiter in this thread. there have been many more since then.

you are just keeping up the tradition of numbskulls without two brain cells to rub together playing the race card.

please stop.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> understand completely ..just wanted to know why you couldn't or wouldn't hire more people.


he wouldn't be able to afford the rakes for his junior high school buddies.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he rakes leaves and mows lawns. cute little business, kiddo.


ROFL .... hey he could quickly expand by hiring some workers


----------



## Wordz (Mar 30, 2012)

&#8203;Haha he has a job.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ROFL .... hey he could quickly expand by hiring some workers


but buying the extra rakes for his buddies would cut into his milk money and he gets a pretty good allowance anyway.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey when I'm hiring ..I know I'm doing something right. Expand baby Expand


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> understand completely ..just wanted to know why you couldn't or wouldn't hire more people.



At a point a few years ago I had to decide the type of company I wanted to start. Could have done many structures. However, due to the spending of the government and their unwillingness to address the debt, deficit, etc. I decided to make much less money but have much more time off to enjoy my life.

I didnt just base this off of Obama, Bush fucked up before that, etc.

UB seems to think I have made it all up. Which just makes it more fun when the checks roll in.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> At a point a few years ago I had to decide the type of company I wanted to start. Could have done many structures. However, due to the spending of the government and their unwillingness to address the debt, deficit, etc. I decided to make much less money but have much more time off to enjoy my life.
> 
> I didnt just base this off of Obama, Bush fucked up before that, etc.
> 
> UB seems to think I have made it all up. Which just makes it more fun when the checks roll in.


i would think the old folks whose lawns you rake would pay you in quarters and candy and comment on what a well-behaved boy you are.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i would think the old folks whose lawns you rake would pay you in quarters and candy and comment on what a well-behaved boy you are.


Attack the poster when you got nothing to defend the dead criminal...

Typical.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I provide observation, consulting and maintenance services to residential homeowners.
> 
> For security I would prefer to stay pretty vauge with the description.


Sounds like another Zimmerman. Makes sense no?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Attack the poster when you got nothing to defend the dead criminal...
> 
> Typical.


you still haven't told me what i distorted, even after i had the courtesy of listing zimmerman's long history of drinking, violence, and snapping in anger.

here it is again.

*

zimmerman had a restraining order placed on him after he assaulting his girlfriend and claiming that she hit him first (ring any bells?).

zimmerman was arrested for assaulting a police officer after snapping and telling him "fuck you, i don't care who you are".

zimmerman was also hit up for resisting arrest on a previous occassion.

zimmerman was fired from a private security job after he snapped and threw a woman, twisting her ankle.

zimmerman had to take anger management classes.

zimmerman was a drunk driver and had to take alcohol management classes.


zimmerman has a long history of snapping, losing his temper, and acting violently and aggressively.​
​

*


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> At a point a few years ago I had to decide the type of company I wanted to start. Could have done many structures. However, due to the spending of the government and their unwillingness to address the debt, deficit, etc. I decided to make much less money but have much more time off to enjoy my life.
> 
> I didnt just base this off of Obama, Bush fucked up before that, etc.
> 
> UB seems to think I have made it all up. Which just makes it more fun when the checks roll in.


You made less money because of the debt and deficit ..WTF..We always going to have debt and deficit. why in the hell would I let that stop me from making money, so in later years in life I can kick back..Your logic makes no sense guy...Do you have children ???wife ??? Dude that is the craziest shit I ever heard for not making money.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You made less money because of the debt and deficit ..WTF..We always going to have debt and deficit. why in the hell would I let that stop me from making money, so in later years in life I can kick back..Your logic makes no sense guy...Do you have children ???wife ??? Dude that is the craziest shit I ever heard for not making money.


he has "gona galt".

don't worry though, we live in a capitalistic society where everyone is replaceable.

someone else will supplement their allowance by raking those lawns.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Sounds like another Zimmerman. Makes sense no?


Now that you mention it ...


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You made less money because of the debt and deficit ..WTF..We always going to have debt and deficit. why in the hell would I let that stop me from making money, so in later years in life I can kick back..Your logic makes no sense guy...Do you have children ???wife ??? Dude that is the craziest shit I ever heard for not making money.


He's doing it to spite people like my mother who was turned away from colorectal cancer surgery when she ran out of cash for the procedure. The hospital finished bleeding her for her last cent to pay for the MRI then when they found the tumor refused to operate forcing my mom to turn to medicaid and a wondreful surgeon who did it probono to save her life. Do you know what its like to take out your life savings and pay $10000 cash just to get looked at?

I commend you for your fiscal responsibility NLSXK1.



> *
> 
> My true intentions? What the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> ...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> He's doing it to spite people like my mother who was turned away from colorectal cancer surgery when she ran out of cash for the procedure. The hospital finished bleeding her for her last cent to pay for the MRI then when they found the tumor refused to operate forcing my mom to turn to medicaid and a wondreful surgeon who did it probono to save her life. Do you know what its like to take out your life savings and pay $10000 cash just to get looked at?
> 
> I commend you for your fiscal responsibility NLSXK1.


Sorry to hear that about your mother. Hope things are much much much better now.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you still haven't told me what i distorted, even after i had the courtesy of listing zimmerman's long history of drinking, violence, and snapping in anger.
> 
> here it is again.
> 
> ...


Zimmerman's past has nothing to do with the altercation.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

10 years cancer free thanks to Dr Shamamian and your tax dollars (not NLSXK1)


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> He's doing it to spite people like my mother who was turned away from colorectal cancer surgery when she ran out of cash for the procedure. The hospital finished bleeding her for her last cent to pay for the MRI then when they found the tumor refused to operate forcing my mom to turn to medicaid and a wondreful surgeon who did it probono to save her life. Do you know what its like to take out your life savings and pay $10000 cash just to get looked at?
> 
> I commend you for your fiscal responsibility NLSXK1.


Yes, because I did it specifically to kill your mom...

I was decades too late though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Zimmerman's past has nothing to do with the altercation.


so, you have gone from saying i distorted any of this to saying it's not relevant?

LOL!

and for the record, yes, it is relevant. when you go to court, they dig up all sorts of shit on you. i told ND earlier about how when my brother got caught lighting stuff on fire in the latrine, the first thing they brought up in court was trouble that he had gotten into at school.

zimmerman's character is certainly relevant, it gives us a clearer picture into his intents and motives that night.

past is prologue.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, you have gone from saying i distorted any of this to saying it's not relevant?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...


And so will Travan's... which is where we started this circle jerk...


----------



## Wordz (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;rY0WxgSXdEE]http://youtu.be/rY0WxgSXdEE[/video]
How did freddy know about trevor marten before it happened?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> And so will Travan's... which is where we started this circle jerk...


but you said it's not relevant? and now it is?

you really suck at this lying thing.

gotta remember though, he's a fucking kid. he had an empty bag? so what. he was late to class a few times? oh dear god. he was caught with a screwdriver once? oh my. 

zimmerman is a grown man with a long history of violence, drinking, and snapping in anger. 

one is much, much worse than the other. a history of violence and snapping in anger is pretty relevant to what happened that night, being late to class, not so much.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Damn when did the bag get crack in it..lol


when the weed residue wasn't getting the reaction they wanted.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> 10 years cancer free thanks to Dr Shamamian and your tax dollars (not NLSXK1)


Glad to hear and glad to see tax dollars at work !!!!!!! oh and a shot out to Dr.Shamamian


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yes, because I did it specifically to kill your mom...
> 
> I was decades too late though.


I said people like my mother. Learn to read, its still happening and your let them eat cake attitude is part of the problem. Just like racism, its still happening because people like you think it doesnt exist.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> And so will Travan's... which is where we started this circle jerk...


Zimmerman had a past police record...Trayvon did not..not understanding what you saying ???


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> when the weed residue wasn't getting the reaction they wanted.


with the violent, drunken, hair-trigger temper history of this zimmerman character, they are going to hang him by the toenails if this thing gets to a court of law.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 are you one of those who doesn't want to pay any taxes ???


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimmerman had a past police record...Trayvon did not..not understanding what you saying ???


zimmerman did not just have a record, he had a record of beating up women and police officers, drinking, getting angry, losing his temper and totally snapping.

he is a violent, angry man.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

very angry it seems ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> very angry it seems ...


it doesn't just seem that way, it is that way.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

And not a matter of opinion. A matter of record.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 30, 2012)

&#8203;zimmerman is a angry man


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it doesn't just seem that way, it is that way.


why would they let such a man own a gun and CCW legal. He gives gun owners/CCW a bad name..


----------



## Wordz (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> why would they let such a man own a gun and CCW legal. He gives gun owners/CCW a bad name..


&#8203;It's on record he's angry


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> why would they let such a man own a gun and CCW legal. He gives gun owners/CCW a bad name..


he would never be allowed to be concealed carry if not for pappa zimmerman pulling strings for him.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he would never be allowed to be concealed carry if not for pappa zimmerman pulling strings for him.


and now we are starting to get to the root of the problem.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 30, 2012)

&#8203;Concealed carry


----------



## Parker (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> I would love for this discussion to take place in person with minorities present and see if nodrama had the balls to say half the shit he does. I want him to look everyone in the eye and say that shit to their face. In fact go in to work tomorrow and say it. Their is a reason those Black Marines bristled at your remark. If the shoe fits...


So you're saying minorities are violent and cannot dicuss things without fighting?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 30, 2012)

Parker said:


> So you're saying minorities are violent and cannot dicuss things without fighting?


No, he's saying ND is a coward.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 30, 2012)

&#8203;better not offend colored people they might attack you.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> NLXSK1 are you one of those who doesn't want to pay any taxes ???


Nope... I dont mind paying a fair tax.

But everyone has to be in on it.

Do you know how much the Buffet rule was supposed to take in? 31 billion over 10 years... Chump Change.

I want the government to start spending responsibly and then I will be much more willing to generate tax revenue for them.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> No, he's saying ND is a coward.


We don't need you to do that.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

What UB is saying is that Angry minority democrats should not be allowed to carry weapons...

The black panther party is in for some shit then....


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> What UB is saying is that Angry minority democrats should not be allowed to carry weapons...
> 
> The black panther party is in for some shit then....


&#8220;these assholes always get away,&#8221;


----------



## Wordz (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> What UB is saying is that Angry minority democrats should not be allowed to carry weapons...
> 
> The black panther party is in for some shit then....


&#8203;Yes all ten members should not be allowed to have guns


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> What UB is saying is that Angry minority democrats should not be allowed to carry weapons...
> 
> The black panther party is in for some shit then....


holy race bait, batman!

when you've been wrong on every single thing you try to say, what else do you have left?

if you can please quote the post where i say this, i would appreciate that.

until then, i take it as further evidence of your propensity to tell lies.

lies such as my accounting of zimmerman's violent, anger ridden history is somehow distorted.

*zimmerman had a restraining order placed on him after he assaulted his girlfriend and claimed that she hit him first (ring any bells?).

zimmerman was arrested for assaulting a police officer after snapping and telling him "fuck you, i don't care who you are".

zimmerman was also hit up for resisting arrest on a previous occassion.

zimmerman was fired from a private security job after he snapped and threw a woman, twisting her ankle.

zimmerman had to take anger management classes.

zimmerman was a drunk driver and had to take alcohol management classes.


zimmerman has a long history of snapping, losing his temper, and acting violently and aggressively.*


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> &#8220;these assholes always get away,&#8221;


"fucking balloons"


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> holy race bait, batman!
> 
> when you've been wrong on every single thing you try to say, what else do you have left?
> 
> ...



Zimmerman has an anger problem according to you.

Zimmerman is a democrat.

Zimmerman is a minority (a hispanic)

According to you, Angry minority democrats should not get CCW's.

Simple...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "fucking balloons"


nope it was "fucking cartoons". He was missing his show on cartoon network.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Zimmerman has an anger problem according to you.
> 
> Zimmerman is a democrat.
> 
> ...


Zimmerman and his dad stop being Dems when Obama was elected. Obama, according to Papa Zim, has caused a lot of hatred.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimmerman and his dad stop being Dems when Obama was elected. Obama, according to Papa Zim, has caused a lot of hatred.


Then why didnt zimmerman empty a clip into travan?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Dont call me bro. You're the same dude I went to high school with bitching about affirmative action as they packed their LL Bean Bags for Telluride.
> 
> 
> 
> So I was right about your sheltered existence. You are a disgusting piece of shit. You know nothing about minorities experiences and refuse to learn. Ive been in your world, how about you step in mine?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

hmmmm "fucking mushrooms" .. he was seeing shit


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Then why didnt zimmerman empty a clip into travan?


Damn was not one e'nuff


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Guest prosecuting attorneys and guest law enforcement officials on several news programs state otherwise. He was placed in cuffs, put into a police unit, taken to the police department and a statement was taken. That is an arrest.


That's detained, arrest means a judge has to set your bail and shit dude. Haven't you ever bailed someone out, gone to court or fought a traffic ticket or had a night in jail? Goddamn you lead a sheltered life, get out more.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


>


WOW ....Remember that whole conversation of the mistrust blacks have for some whites...you made the point for me


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Another interesting point. The mayor had to overrule the police department on releasing the surveillance video. They absolutely refused to release them and the mayor had to put his foot down. Maybe they didn't want anyone seeing the fact Zimmerman was in handcuffs and under arrest?


N O WAY!! You don't think that would taint people's perceptions do you? If there ever is a trial they will have to do it in New Guinea to get a unbiased jury at the rate the MSM is blowing this shit out of proportion, no thanks to Obama and his comments that get people in a rage over this.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> WOW ....Remember that whole conversation of the mistrust blacks have for some whites...you made the point for me









Someone doesn't get it. Who could that be? London, oh NM.


----------



## budlover13 (Mar 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Guest prosecuting attorneys and guest law enforcement officials on several news programs state otherwise. He was placed in cuffs, put into a police unit, taken to the police department and a statement was taken. That is an arrest.


Until charges are leveled, these actions constitute a detention, not an arrest.


----------



## cliffey501 (Mar 30, 2012)

The raccoon, or simply "coon", is one animal that most people are well-acquainted with. Raccoons are common throughout the state and occur everywhere there are trees, the cavities of which they often use. The raccoon (_Procyon lotor_) is about the size of a small dog, and is most notable for its black mask and bushy ringed tail

http://www.floridiannature.com/Raccoons.htm

Case Closed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> nope it was "fucking cartoons". He was missing his show on cartoon network.


"fucking brooms"

he was tripping on brooms while he chased down martin in his fit of anger.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> http://www.dafk.net/what/


good night


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 31, 2012)

Does this mean that yous are finally done with this nonsense ?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 31, 2012)

_Burn the house and everybody in it._
_ Drive around in my Chevy_
_ All black in my hoodie_
_ Let&#8217;s start a riot_

_Let&#8217;s keep it real_
_ Those crackers don&#8217;t love us_
_ If we don&#8217;t do shit_
_ at least that cracker_
_ 6 months later they&#8217;re gonna kill another brother

_<em>[video=youtube;OYGqHpDBGKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=OYGqHpDBGKc#![/video]




August 15, 2011



[h=2]"Even if it means the threat of race riots. They are willing to go that far &#8211; go down that road if need be. If the Obama team can&#8217;t guilt enough of White America into voting for them in 2012 &#8211; they are just fine with trying to scare the sh-t out of them to do it."[/h]
Read more: http://newsflavor.com/politics/us-politics/white-house-insider-the-obama-plan-part-two/#ixzz1qfwADc8I


*Let's Start a Riot!!!*
​
​


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

something tells me race riots would not exactly be helpful to the reelection campaign.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> something tells me race riots would not exactly be helpful to the reelection campaign.


What's he gonna run on? The Economy? Jobs? Deficit? Healthcare? Tax Cuts? Budget reductions? Hope? Change?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 31, 2012)

I was searching "Zimmerman vote Obama," on google images, found this instead.







I think I found Unclebuck's new avatar


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> What's he gonna run on? The Economy? Jobs? Deficit? Healthcare? Tax Cuts? Budget reductions? Hope? Change?


whatever it is, i'm sure that race riots are not part of the plan for our first bi-racial president.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I was searching "Zimmerman vote Obama," found this instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, ther's one thing obama has going in his favor for the reelection, a 20 point lead among uterus owners. that's even better than in 2008.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> well, ther's one thing obama has going in his favor for the reelection, a 20 point lead among uterus owners. that's even better than in 2008.


Zimmerman also favors Obama. Wonder if he joins the campaign team? He'll be sure to alert the staff if any suspicious black people come around the office.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuck all these pussy ass crackers
Their laws and they bullshit
Bitch we got more mojo
Glocks with the full clip

hang around for Trayvon
hang around for Trayvon
That my little brother
Beating up that cracker head on

Ride around in my Chevy
All black in my hoodie
Hit the corner, real slow
Light em up like Christmas

Burn the house down
And everybody in it
I don&#8217;t give a fuck about his racist ass children

Fuck all that bullshit
Protest with justice
I feel like the Black Panthers
Let&#8217;s start a fuckin&#8217; riot

Ain&#8217;t trying to talk like Dr. King
Like Malcom X I&#8217;m runnin some ???
Fuck them pussy ass KKK
We black and strapped with them A-K-K

They did us wrong in Haiti
They did us wrong in Africa
Black folks let&#8217;s keep it real
These pussy ass crackers don&#8217;t love us

If we don&#8217;t do shit
And lynch that cracker
Six months later
They gonna kill another brother


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Mar 31, 2012)

If you be gangsta, you can't tell a cracka from a beana. Maybe that's the source of the Crypts and Bloods rivalry. The Crypts think all them are nigga hatin' cracka mofos. What a shame. Think of all the havok the Crypts and Bloods could do against the vile crackas if the two joined forces. It's a crime against humanity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

so, how about this...

martin's phone call to his girlfriend ended at 07:16 pm, cops were on the scene at 07:17 pm.

we have a witness saying that the fight was in the grass. we have a second witness who saw zimmerman straddling martin's dead body just a few seconds after the gunshot, also in the grass.

zimmerman is saying he was on the sidewalk getting his head slammed, and, that's when he fired.

so we basically have two people saying that zimmerman's account is false, and zimmerman saying that after only one minute of fighting with a string bean, he felt his life was threatened and he had no possible way of escaping.

34 minutes after the gunshot he is on camera walking and acting fluidly and alertly. yet he wants us to believe his life was in danger from this less than one minute scuffle and he was facing great bodily harm.

that just doesn't add up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

the witness also said they heard a loud, predominant voice and it was very aggressive, yelling at someone.

i know one character in this ordeal who has a history of being aggressive.

the scream for help was described much differently, i forget the words, but it was described as painful and excruciating.

there has to be tape out there of each of these people's voices, i'm sure we can figure out a lot from there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, how about this...
> 
> martin's phone call to his girlfriend ended at 07:16 pm, cops were on the scene at 07:17 pm.
> 
> ...


i should also mention, the guy who prepared martin's body for the funeral, who has prepared many bodies including those of murder victims, saw no signs on martin's hands that would indicate he was even in a fight, much less administering such a savage beating.

the jury is still out on this one (or, should i say, not even in the process of being selected), but it seems pretty clear that none of the hard facts add up in favor of zimmerman's story.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 31, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> If you be gangsta, you can't tell a cracka from a beana. Maybe that's the source of the Crypts and Bloods rivalry. The Crypts think all them are nigga hatin' cracka mofos. What a shame. Think of all the havok the Crypts and Bloods could do against the vile crackas if the two joined forces. It's a crime against humanity.


FYI it's the Crips and the bloods. The Crips came first, the Bloods were in retaliation to the Crips.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

so, the only connection i can find between pappa zimmerman and norman wolfinger, the prosecutor who left his house late on a sunday night to meet with the police chief in person (he is the prosecutor for an area with over 1 million people), is that they both served in vietnam.

no information about what schools pappa zimmerman attended. they should subpoena all phone records for those two (of course, you would need to press charges first).

one more thing we know for sure is that we need a trial to get to the bottom of what happened.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, how about this...
> 
> martin's phone call to his girlfriend ended at 07:16 pm, cops were on the scene at 07:17 pm.
> 
> ...


At what time did the original call from Zimmerman to 911 come in?


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i should also mention, the guy who prepared martin's body for the funeral, who has prepared many bodies including those of murder victims, saw no signs on martin's hands that would indicate he was even in a fight, much less administering such a savage beating.
> 
> the jury is still out on this one (or, should i say, not even in the process of being selected), but it seems pretty clear that all of the actual facts add up in favor of zimmerman's story.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Fixed it for ya.


*

it seems pretty clear that all of the actual facts add up in favor of zimmerman's story.


​
​

*
do elaborate. please, i beg you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> At what time did the original call from Zimmerman to 911 come in?


about 07:00 pm.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

wolfinger, the prosecutor who very oddly left his house late on a sunday evening to meet with the police chief in person before declining to prosecute, stepped down from this case "to avoid the appearance of a conflict of interest"

A *conflict of interest (COI) occurs when an individual or organization is involved in multiple interests, one of which could possibly corrupt the motivation for an act in the other.

*ummmm, why? he has implied that he somehow knows zimmerman or his family.

In 2006, the US Justice Department named Wolfinger one of its "Outstanding Local Prosecutors". The citation noted Wolfinger's involvement in the "Project Safe Neighborhood Initiative".

gee, i think i know someone involved in this case who was at the helm of a "safe neighborhood initiative", even though he violated all the protocols of doing so, which include not going around armed and not pursuing your suspect like zimmerman did.

i can't wait until someone uncovers the zimmerman/wolfinger connection. there has to be one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

question: If Zimmerman had his head banged on the ground so much that it would have required stitches (Zimmerman's attorney), why didn't the paramedics bandage his head?

zimmerman arrived at the station 34 minutes after the gunshot went off.

it takes 15 minutes to get to the station from the scene of the crime, plus a little bit of time to assess the scene of the crime, handcuff zimmerman, walk him to the car, etc.

that leaves at least 15 minutes for the SFD to wrap a bandage around zimmerman's supposed laceration, which his lawyer said required stitches.

gee, i'm no EMT but i think i could handle that.


----------



## Parker (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> question: If Zimmerman had his head banged on the ground so much that it would have required stitches (Zimmerman's attorney), why didn't the paramedics bandage his head?
> 
> zimmerman arrived at the station 34 minutes after the gunshot went off.
> 
> ...


You don't always need stitches. Peroxide on the hair and tie the hair together. From experience.
The more that is coming out on Zimmerman the worse it looks. From his past history he's the guy who is okay enough until someone questions his "authority" then he goes off.
Still have to wait for the evidence and not educated guesses to try him though.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 31, 2012)

Parker said:


> You don't always need stitches. Peroxide on the hair and tie the hair together. From experience.
> The more that is coming out on Zimmerman the worse it looks. From his past history he's the guy who is okay enough until someone questions his "authority" then he goes off.
> *Still have to wait for the evidence and not educated guesses to try him though.*


I don't know about the "educated" part, but I agree with the rest. Of course, before Z is tried he has to be charged, and before is charged there has to be probable cause to arrest him. Right now, the only evidence I have seen tends to exonerate Z under Florida's SYG law. 

The prosecutor is in a tough position here. Does he take it to a grand jury and get an indictment, there is an old joke amongst lawyers: "You can indict a ham sandwich". I have little doubt that Z can be indicted. 

After an indictment comes the hard part: how to make a case against Z that leads to conviction. That will require the prosecutor to overcome all the evidence that corroborates Zimmer's account. Unless something new emerges, I see that as impossible.

Moral outrage, civil unrest, and media navel gazing will follow an unsuccessful prosecution of Zimmer.

We can all look forward to many months of discussing this topic, probably through the end of the election in November. Obama suffers as a result; his sensitive, liberal constituents will be all tied up in knots of moral outrage over this "murder" with little time to consider what is truly important: putting Michelle back on Air Force 1 for four more years of frolic in the world's most exotic vacation spots!

Tell me the truth. That last paragraph is pure genius in tieing this incident together with "Rope and Chains, 2012!", right? You all need to go back to the "best troll" thread and get me on the goddamn ballot!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 31, 2012)

*no information about what schools pappa zimmerman attended. they should subpoena all phone records for those two (of course, you would need to press charges first).

one more thing we know for sure is that we need a trial to get to the bottom of what happened. 


I wonder how we get this info from Obama? 
*


----------



## Farfenugen (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, sure are a lot of judgmental know-it-alls on here. This tragedy has gone from bad to worse based on 
the bull shit spin doctoring and by those who want to make it out to be something more than it ain't.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 31, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> If you be gangsta, you can't tell a cracka from a beana. Maybe that's the source of the Crypts and Bloods rivalry. The Crypts think all them are nigga hatin' cracka mofos. What a shame. Think of all the havok the Crypts and Bloods could do against the vile crackas if the two joined forces. It's a crime against humanity.


They actually did after the Rodney King verdict. Was not a pretty sight. A lot of innocent people got hurt. A lot of businesses as well. What was your point again MR.EIC, but no AHC


----------



## londonfog (Mar 31, 2012)

Parker said:


> You don't always need stitches. Peroxide on the hair and tie the hair together. From experience.
> The more that is coming out on Zimmerman the worse it looks. From his past history he's the guy who is okay enough until someone questions his "authority" then he goes off.
> Still have to wait for the evidence and not educated guesses to try him though.


ummmm please tell me how you could possible tie Zimmermans hair together.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> They actually did after the Rodney King verdict. Was not a pretty sight. A lot of innocent people got hurt. A lot of businesses as well. What was your point again MR.EIC, but no AHC


I was in LA on 4/29. The riots were VERY effective. They were found, "Not guilty". Then the riots. Then the DA decided that maybe we should take another look.

"It's amazing how a few minutes with a gun can change your life" -Eat The Rich-1987


----------



## londonfog (Mar 31, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I was in LA on 4/29. The riots were VERY effective. They were found, "Not guilty". Then the riots. Then the DA decided that maybe we should take another look.
> 
> "It's amazing how a few minutes with a gun can change your life" -Eat The Rich-1987


to a point, but not without a cost.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> to a point, but not without a cost.


WWII was a great cost as well. Losing your son to a racist gunman is a cost. The REAL question is, "Who is paying the price?" Trayvon Martin paid in full. Problem is, there was no debt. So there is a credit with the State of Florida. And folks want their pound of flesh.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 31, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> WWII was a great cost as well. Losing your son to a racist gunman is a cost. The REAL question is, "Who is paying the price?" Trayvon Martin paid in full. Problem is, there was no debt. So there is a credit with the State of Florida. And folks want their pound of flesh.


oh I can agree, but I stop short of calling him a racist and lean more toward a foolish, wannabe cop, temper having, misguided, narcissistic bigot


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> oh I can agree, but I stop short of calling him a racist and lean more toward a foolish, wannabe cop, temper having, misguided, narcissistic bigot


I haven't heard the word "Goon" since watching the silver screen. He used a demeaning racist slur. It is what it is. Either way, he is getting away with murder.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 31, 2012)

To bad he didn't kill a child, then he'd just get probation!  FLORIDA, great place to visit, then run like hell!


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 31, 2012)

When the DA says, "I can't do this, COI.", you know something is off.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> When the DA says, "I can't do this, COI.", you know something is off.


that's what i'm saying.

especially after he left his house late on a sunday evening to meet with the police chief in person.

what COI would that be, is what i want to ask wolfinger.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

even more incidents displaying zimmerman's vigilantism and hair trigger temper are coming to light.




> In September 2003, Zimmerman called police and reported that another motorist spat on him, according to reports, Zimmerman followed the man in his car until the police arrived. Daniel Osmun, the other driver, told police that Zimmerman was tailgating and that he spit his gum out the window "out of frustration."





> Osum said that Zimmerman then pulled alongside of him, and the two argued. In a police report of the incident, Osum said &#8220;at one point, he thought Mr. Zimmerman was going to attack him."






> Some of Zimmerman&#8217;s neighbors said he had a history of being overly aggressive and followed people whom he thought appeared suspicious back to their homes.
> At an emergency homeowner&#8217;s association meeting on March 1, days after the killing, &#8220;one man was escorted out because he openly expressed his frustration because he had previously contacted the Sanford Police Department about Zimmerman approaching him and even coming to his home,&#8221; a resident who spoke on the condition of anonymity told HuffPost. &#8220;It was also made known that there had been several complaints about George Zimmerman and his tactics" in his neighborhood watch role.


​


UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman had a restraining order placed on him after he assaulting his girlfriend and claiming that she hit him first (ring any bells?).
> 
> zimmerman was arrested for assaulting a police officer after snapping and telling him "fuck you, i don't care who you are".
> 
> ...


----------



## desert dude (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> even more incidents displaying zimmerman's vigilantism and hair trigger temper are coming to light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zimmernman was an asshole. Zimmerman was meddlesome, nosy, unlikeable and ugly, and he was an idiot to follow young Mr. Martin down the path that dark, rainy night. You have no argument from me. But you need more than anecdotes from people who don't like him to convict of him of murder given the other evidence.

Asshole 1 meets asshole 2. Asshole 2 dies as a combined result of his own and asshole 1's actions. Asshole 1 walks away to continue his assholishness. Welcome to America!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

desert dude said:


> But you need more than anecdotes from people who don't like him to convict of him of murder given the other evidence.


people who don't like him? it was his friend who said that when he snaps, he *snaps*.

but you're right, we need a trial so we can subpoena key evidence that we wouldn't otherwise be able to.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 31, 2012)

Nobody is saying anything about getting a conviction. They are saying let it at least go to trial. There is enough probable cause to arrest him and charge him. Then let the courts decide.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Nobody is saying anything about getting a conviction. They are saying let it at least go to trial. There is enough probable cause to arrest him and charge him. Then let the courts decide.


i'm saying something about getting a conviction.

if this thing goes to trial, he will be convicted.

thus, it needs to go to trial.

but wait. there's more!

a trial would be great for figuring out exactly what the fuck is up with pappa zimmerman and wolfinger and the sanford police force, all of which desperately need to be looked into.


----------



## desert dude (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm saying something about getting a conviction.
> 
> *if this thing goes to trial, he will be convicted.*
> 
> ...


I don't see how pappa and wolfinger figure into this. Let's assume, for the sake of argument, that they conspired somehow to illegally help Jorge. How are you going to prove that?

Conviction seems impossible given the facts at hand.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "fucking brooms"
> 
> he was tripping on brooms while he chased down martin in his fit of anger.


That does affect intelligibility. Here's video proof. cn
[video=youtube;NmNObROcBOo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmNObROcBOo[/video]


----------



## ...... (Mar 31, 2012)

I really hope zimmerman gets life without parole but he'll likely end up doing like 5 on a bullshit manslaughter charge.I cant stand nosey snitching ass people like him.Even if the kid was robbing houses zimmerman should of sat back in the safety of his home and called the police.He provoked the situation and ended up getting his ass beat so he shot a kid.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> about 07:00 pm.


7:00PM give or take 10 minutes right? The actual EXACT time the call came in was 7:09 and was in a holding queue until 7:11 and ended at 7:14. 

According to some, Zimmerman stalked poor little Treyvon for 15 minutes between the time of 7:14 and 7:17.

How far away is the nearest convenience store?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> 7:00PM give or take 10 minutes right? The actual EXACT time the call came in was 7:09 and was in a holding queue until 7:11 and ended at 7:14.
> 
> According to some, Zimmerman stalked poor little Treyvon for 15 minutes between the time of 7:14 and 7:17.
> 
> How far away is the nearest convenience store?


i knew 7pm didn't sound right, i thought it had to be later. guess it was.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

...... said:


> I really hope zimmerman gets life without parole but *he'll likely end up doing like 5 on a bullshit manslaughter charge*.I cant stand nosey snitching ass people like him.Even if the kid was robbing houses zimmerman should of sat back in the safety of his home and called the police.He provoked the situation and ended up getting his ass beat so he shot a kid.


that's sadly true, but we can always hold out hope that the officers in ad seg or protective custody get a little sloppy and another prisoner, well, ya know....


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's sadly true, but we can always hold out hope that the officers in ad seg or protective custody get a little sloppy and another prisoner, well, ya know....


Which just goes to prove that you want vengance, not justice...


Did you have to go through over 300 pages just to admit it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Which just goes to prove that you want vengance, not justice...
> 
> 
> Did you have to go through over 300 pages just to admit it?


*vengeance

why, because i want to guards to be sloppy and another prisoner to provide zimmerman with a pretty bouquet of flowers?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *vengeance
> 
> why, because i want to guards to be sloppy and another prisoner to provide zimmerman with a pretty bouquet of flowers?



I am not sure why you are so blatantly advocating hate crimes against minorities.... True colors?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not sure why you are so blatantly advocating hate crimes against minorities.... True colors?


how is giving someone a bouquet of pretty flowers a hate crime?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how is giving someone a bouquet of pretty flowers a hate crime?


 If those pretty flowers happen to be delicious when served with Thousand Island ... cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> If those pretty flowers happen to be delicious when served with Thousand Island ... cn


Nasturtiums.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 1, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Which just goes to prove that you want vengance, not justice...
> 
> 
> Did you have to go through over 300 pages just to admit it?


just shut up. This post has as much merit as the one im quoting above. If you consider your post above a serious post, just shut up. 

How many innocent people have to be strung up or shot or burned alive or beaten for people to feel they deserve vengeance. I think when justice gets trampled so many time vengeance is the only thing that will satisfy.

You sure are funny. The oppressed are supposed to keep turning the other cheek because you think they should get over the way they are treated. Then people riot and "we never saw it coming".


He's got a right to a fair trial, as for jail well maybe a non violent drug offender will learn how to shank someone that day.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 1, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> just shut up. This post has as much merit as the one im quoting above. If you consider your post above a serious post, just shut up.
> 
> How many innocent people have to be strung up or shot or burned alive or beaten for people to feel they deserve vengeance. I think when justice gets trampled so many time vengeance is the only thing that will satisfy.
> 
> ...


Both the Criminal (Travan) and the victim (Zimmerman) are minorities. Who is being oppressed here?

And Zimmerman is a democrat.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 1, 2012)

> *
> 
> He's got a right to a fair trial, as for jail well maybe a non violent drug offender will learn how to shank someone that day.​
> ​
> ...


A fair lynching with a hoped for death sentence?

You are lower than pond scum...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 1, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln, Malcolm X, MLK and JFK can be shot in the head, but not this guy? Why aren't the lunatics dropping this asshole? Oh, right, Treyvon was of African descent. DAMN. USA, we're number 19! USA, we're number 19!


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Abraham Lincoln, Malcolm X, MLK and JFK can be shot in the head, but not this guy? *Why aren't the lunatics dropping this asshole? Oh, right, Treyvon was of African descent.* DAMN. USA, we're number 19! USA, we're number 19!


Except, you have nothing to support your implication. In fact, if the news accounts of Zimmerman's family are correct, the exact opposite is implied.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 1, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Abraham Lincoln, Malcolm X, MLK and JFK can be shot in the head, but not this guy? Why aren't the lunatics dropping this asshole? Oh, right, Treyvon was of African descent. DAMN. USA, we're number 19! USA, we're number 19!


Yes, we are keeping the black man down!

Until we have one for president, life wont be fair!

Oh wait...


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 1, 2012)

I heard Trayvon was throwing out gang signals and Zimmerman mistook it for Aztek death ritual dance. By instinct Zimmerman played his part, then he realized his mistake, which is why he said,"oh shit," afterwards.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I heard Trayvon was throwing out gang signals and Zimmerman mistook it for Aztek death ritual dance. By instinct Zimmerman played his part, then he realized his mistake, which is why he said,"oh shit," afterwards.


This is as good a speculative interpretation of the non-facts as any I have seen. Good job!


----------



## redivider (Apr 1, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Both the Criminal (Travan) and the victim (Zimmerman) are minorities. Who is being oppressed here?
> 
> And Zimmerman is a democrat.


guy who follows, instigates a confrontation with, and eventually kills a teenager = victim.

i really don't even need to elaborate....


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

redivider said:


> guy who follows, instigates a confrontation with, and eventually kills a teenager = victim.
> 
> i really don't even need to elaborate....


yeah, they're getting pretty desperate here.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

redivider said:


> guy who follows, instigates a confrontation with, and eventually kills a teenager = victim.
> 
> i really don't even need to elaborate....


Except for all those troublesome details: eye witness accounts, police reports, EMT reports, black letter law in Florida, you might actually have a legitimate point.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Except for all those troublesome details: eye witness accounts, police reports, EMT reports, black letter law in Florida, you might actually have a legitimate point.


oh, you mean the eye witness accounts which ALL place the scuffle in the grass, not the sidewalk?

not troubling at all for zimmerman.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

they only want to listen to the hearsay that corroborates there thoughts

there is no such thing as the big picture

fucking snipers


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> they only want to listen to the hearsay that corroborates there thoughts
> 
> there is no such thing as the big picture
> 
> fucking snipers


fucking moons.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

not morons just 

just people, easily manipulated, as they plug them selves into events and situations to understand there affects and outcomes . . . . . .its about the stupidest way to rationalize life there is

if this happened to me then . . . . . .

bunch of pretentious American BS, go look at the stars if you want to reflect 

dont plug your own personality into a situation and go oh ya now i understand

cracks me up the its good enough for me so its good enough for you mentality

fucking bunch of sheep looking for validation


taking a life without cuase or reason is wrong no matter what . . . . .no one argues that this man martin was simply walking through everyone argues the bueacratic BS state law that tells them thier irrational fear can be focused into a self perpetuating lie of pretection with a gun

wake america this is you


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, you mean *the eye witness accounts which ALL place the scuffle in the grass, not the sidewalk*?
> 
> not troubling at all for zimmerman.


Let's say, for the sake of argument, that you are correct and the scuffle all took place in the grass... So what? How does change anything materially?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Let's say, for the sake of argument, that you are correct and the scuffle all took place in the grass... So what? How does change anything materially?


It is difficult to slam a man's head into a lawn in a credibly life-threatening manner. Especially with Zimmerman's big neck. cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

and zero physical evidence was collected which mean it didnt happan , i could say i saw who shot JFK doesnt make it true


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Let's say, for the sake of argument, that you are correct and the scuffle all took place in the grass... So what? How does change anything materially?


it's direct proof that zimmerman's story is a complete fabrication, in case you were too dumb to have already noticed.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

Most peope dont understand what the difference between a lie and the truth is . . . .they fabricate there own lives on facebook how is this any different

they call em white lies then they become truth after you repeat em three times


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

fucking junes. 

weather is always so schizophrenic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

fucking loons.

always swimming around in the water.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

are you drinking today, i have notices way more typos then normal


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

fucking dunes.

always so large and sandy and shit.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's direct proof that zimmerman's story is a complete fabrication, in case you were too dumb to have already noticed.


It is no such thing. First of all, the only thing that Jorge has said is what is recorded in the police report, and all of the eye witness statements only corroborate the police report.

CN, you are welcome to let somebody slam your head into a lawn if you want but to me, that seems life threatening.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

desert dude said:


> It is no such thing. First of all, the only thing that Jorge has said is what is recorded in the police report, and all of the eye witness statements only corroborate the police report.
> 
> CN, you are welcome to let somebody slam your head into a lawn if you want but to me, that seems life threatening.


zimmerman said martin was slamming his head into the concrete.

grass doesn't cause lacerations, dipshit.

for all the contradictions between witnesses, one thing remains consistent: they all say it happened in the grass.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman said martin was slamming his head into the concrete.
> 
> grass doesn't cause lacerations, dipshit.
> 
> for all the contradictions between witnesses, one thing remains consistent: they all say it happened in the grass.


Head on the concrete, his feet on the grass,Case closed


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

ever wonder why there are no pics of his messed up face , well the obvious answer since the cops were his friends are that it never happened

desert dude if you have even ever bash someones face into concrete you will know that it causes a lot of damage 

im talking cuts, bruises and normally big gaping wounds where the pressure from the impact broke/cut open the face and well leaves a bloody mess

you dont ever wonder after something like this happens . . . . it obvious


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Head on the concrete, his feet on the grass,Case closed


he got up and walked over to the sidewalk.

no dice.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he got up and walked over to the sidewalk.
> 
> no dice.


nice^^^^

do you dummies even read the reports or do you just get the tweeker i mean twitter updates from your GF's


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Head on the concrete, his feet on the grass,Case closed


That is pretty much how I see it as well, but if it all happened in the grass I don't see that changing anything significant.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

fucking grooms.

always getting married and shit.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

so what you all are saying is if i stalk you and you dont like it i can kill you if you decide to "stand your ground"

wtf


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 1, 2012)

Why was he on the grass/sidewalk anyways? Oh ya thats right,the innocent skittles boy sucker punched him.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so what you all are saying is if i stalk you and you dont like it i can kill you if you decide to "stand your ground"
> 
> wtf


If you punch me as I go back to my truck? Yes I can.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so what you all are saying is if i stalk you and you dont like it i can kill you if you decide to "stand your ground"
> 
> wtf


sucker pucnh who gives a shit you little baby, a person a human is dead

because one man brought a gun with him to stalk another innocent man , all the filler is jsut that, all that matters is beginning and end.

your he hit me means nothing after zimmerman took the choice to try and apprehend or corner a innocent kid

wtf


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If you punch me as I go back to my truck? Yes I can.



no see thats premeditated as you leave then to get a weapon and come back

and his truck was on the street not in the grass

you people are retarded

bunch of little babies afraid to get punched lmfao he hit me lol

who fucking cares someones life has been extinguished

your life must be very sad to trivialize someones life like that . . . .very sad indeed

bruises and ego out way some ones right to live, there was a word for that back in the day oh ya PUSSY


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> no see thats premediteated as you leave then to get a weapon and come back
> 
> and his truck was on the street not in the grass
> 
> you people are retarded


Im sure he carried his gun all the time.He DID have a LEGAL CCW permit.If skittles wanted to go home he would have.He approached zimmerman and started the fight.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman said martin was slamming his head into the concrete.
> 
> *grass doesn't cause lacerations, dipshit.*
> 
> for all the contradictions between witnesses, one thing remains consistent: they all say it happened in the grass.


The police report said that Zimmer was bleeding from the back of his head. That laceration could only have happened in one three ways: 

1. Zimmer cut his head when he hit the grass after being punched by Trayvon;
2. Zimmer cut his head when hit the sidewalk after being punched by Trayvon;
3. Trayvon's first punch was to the back of Jorge's head. 

None of those scenarios exonerates Trayvon. All of them are consistent with the known facts.

Come back if you ever get any REAL evidence that contradicts the known facts. I will be happy to change my mind on the whole matter.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

how does zimmerman following him and stalking him and martin noticing and asking him whats up instead of being a little rat sneaking around in the shadows, turn into martin approached and attacked little scared rat man

im not like you if i have a problem ill just ask you , im not a slave to fear and paranoi nor to i excuse those behaviors in others as they are irrational and delusinal 

go take you r meds and peep through your blinds


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The police report said that Zimmer was bleeding from the back of his head. That laceration could only have happened in one three ways:
> 
> 1. Zimmer cut his head when he hit the grass after being punched by Trayvon;
> 2. Zimmer cut his head when hit the sidewalk after being punched by Trayvon;
> ...


how can you spout hearsay and probable scenarios as facts, here is my scenerio his cop friends let him know he needed to be injured to support his claims as there was no actual evidence other than hearsay and eye witness and ear witness accounts which are not very reliable , so he did it himself and they took there time collecting evidense so to let him slide a little

small town inbreed cops and city officials . . . . .. does me saying it make it any more plausible . . . nope

the only facts are what was recorded and what happened . . . . . .anything else is just a mad dash to try and excuse his behavior, where are the pictures of clothes and cuts?

i really am just flabbergasted, he stalked an innocent man and shot him when the man stood his ground wtf

how does anything else matter


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why was he on the grass/sidewalk anyways? Oh ya thats right,the innocent skittles boy sucker punched him.





cliffey501 said:


> If you punch me as I go back to my truck? Yes I can.


you forgot to add "according to zimmerman" once again, kiddo.

ya know, according to the guy whose story has more holes than swiss cheese.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> how does zimmerman following him and stalking him and martin noticing and asking him whats up instead of being a little rat sneaking around in the shadows, turn into martin approached and attacked little scared rat man
> 
> im not like you if i have a problem ill just ask you , im not a slave to fear and paranoi nor to i excuse those behaviors in others as they are irrational and delusinal
> 
> go take you r meds and peep through your blinds


And if you attack someone under these circumstances you might wind up dead.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Im sure he carried his gun all the time.He DID have a LEGAL CCW permit.If skittles wanted to go home he would have.


he was on his way home.



cliffey501 said:


> He approached zimmerman and started the fight.


*according to zimmerman, the man whose story has more holes than swiss cheese.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> how can you spout hearsay and probable scenarios as facts
> 
> the only facts are what was recorded and what happened . . . . . .anything else is just a mad dash to try and excuse his behavior, where are the pictures of clothes and cuts?


His clothes are in evidence.His injuries were documented by the police and looked at by the SFD.Its not hearsay.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Either way, some of you people are going to look like a bunch of silly fucks when this shit gets decided on by a judge in a court of law. 

My question now is, will you admit you were wrong?

Think about it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The police report said that Zimmer was bleeding from the back of his head. That laceration could only have happened in one three ways:
> 
> 1. Zimmer cut his head when he hit the grass after being punched by Trayvon;
> 2. Zimmer cut his head when hit the sidewalk after being punched by Trayvon;
> ...


no, all of those are consistent with zimmerman's tall tale.

they are inconsistent with the testimony of martin's girlfriend.

you keep trying to present zimmerman's tall tale as fact. problem sticking to honesty, desert douche?



desert dude said:


> Come back if you ever get any REAL evidence that contradicts the known facts. I will be happy to change my mind on the whole matter.


says the guy who thinks you can lacerate your skull on grass.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> And if you attack someone under these circumstances you might wind up dead.


I bet i go back and i see post by you where you hide behind the stand your ground law 

that now only applies to martin in your scenerio


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> His clothes are in evidence.


citation, please.

it has not been mentioned that his clothes were taken as evidence.

in fact, it is downright improbable, as he was at the police station a mere 34 minutes after the gunshot, and it takes 15 minutes at minimum to drive to the station from the scene of the crime.

that would mean that in less than 19 minutes, the police took zimmerman home to get changed AND treated by the SFD.

lulz.

you know you're on shaky ground when you have to tell outright lies to help your case.

dipshit.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

lets here it, where are these clothes of evidence that should have descriptions of stains and blood marks and all those other nice things you refer to when you say "his clothes are evidence " lets here it

im sure there is a detailed account of it when the police did there job, in you know what they do detect and police . . . . .


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> lets here it, where are these clothes of evidense that should have desriptions of stains and bllod marks and all those other nice things you rrefer to whenyou say "his clothes are evidence " lets here it
> 
> im sure there is a detailed account of it when the police did there job, in you know what they do detect and police . . . . .


leave cliffey alone, he's probably mortified about being caught in yet another lie.

or not. he is kind of dumb.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

small minded 

and even smaller individuals make me sick

if you can stand up for life

get in the ditch your taking up space


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2012)

What's the defense for Zimmerman? He was acting in self defense? Is that his claim?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

yup pretty much 

he had to shoot him is what most of the zimmerman is a hero crowd think

its like watching juggalos have sex, confusing, disturbing and then just regretted and known as wrong


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, all of those are consistent with zimmerman's tall tale.
> 
> they are inconsistent with the testimony of martin's girlfriend.
> 
> ...


They are all consistent with the police report AND with all of the eye witnesses.

Trayvon's girl friend was not there, her testimony is about as useful as yours has been on this thread.

I have no problem with following the evidence to arrive at a rational conclusion. Show me some evidence that contradicts the facts as we know them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's the defense for Zimmerman? He was acting in self defense? Is that his claim?


he said he was walking back to his truck and martin came up from behind and punched him in the nose (yes, from behind). then he claims martin pinned his arms down with his knees and slammed his head into the sidewalk over and over.

the only problem with this is that all witnesses, no matter who they saw on top or on bottom or who they didn't even see, all said the scuffle happened in the grass, not the sidewalk. in fact, multiple witnesses say that zimmerman got up after shooting martin and walked to the sidewalk looking worried but uninjured. 

further complicating this tall tale of zimmerman's is the fact that 34 minutes after the gunshot was fired, he was at the police station and surveillance tapes show him moving around fluidly and alertly, no signs of any injury, no grass stains or wetness on his back, no visible discomfort from his supposedly broken nose.

and the funeral director who prepared martin's body said they saw no signs of a physical altercation when looking at martin's hands. just like zimmerman on film, there were no cuts, no scratches, nothing. not a mark.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's the defense for Zimmerman? He was acting in self defense? Is that his claim?


Zimmer has not been charged with anything yet, so he doesn't yet have a defense nor any need for one. The speculation is that he was not charged because he is shielded by the SYG law.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

desert dude said:


> They are all consistent with the police report AND with all of the eye witnesses.
> 
> Trayvon's girl friend was not there, her testimony is about as useful as yours has been on this thread.
> 
> I have no problem with following the evidence to arrive at a rational conclusion. Show me some evidence that contradicts the facts as we know them.


zimmerman on tape moving fluidly and alertly and not showing a single wince or sign of discomfort.

and lol @ believing the police report.

i'm sure you're the first to defend police reports when they say a pound of weed had $50,000 street value.

and this particular police report is a gem, has martin's name and DOB on there while martin was in the morgue as john doe. totally consistent!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

UB video evidence doesn't count . . . . its what i think . . . .that matters most . . . j/k for those who have ass burgers

real evidence of intention doesnt matter . . . it doesnt matter that he stalked and preyed on this innocent man who apparently was defending himself from a greasy rat stalker

but im glad to see cliffy and others in here on the other side, because that means that the Nascar is gonna have fans for a long time


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> UB video evidence doesn't count . . . . its what i think . . . .that matters most . . . j/k for those who have ass burgers
> 
> real evidence of intention doesnt matter . . . it doesnt matter that he stalked and preyed on this innocent man who apparently was defending himself from a greasy rat stalker


exactly, intent and motive is unimportant.

and Dog forbid we take into account zimmerman's long history of violence, aggression, losing his (hair trigger) temper, and "snapping".


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Sanford police failed to collect key evidence in the case: the clothing of George Zimmerman, the gunman who killed Trayvon.*Not true, police said. They took his clothing as well as Trayvon's and packaged it for crime-lab analysis. A spokeswoman for Special Prosecutor Angela Corey would not disclose Tuesday where the clothing is now, but she wrote in an email that the Florida Department of Law Enforcement "is assisting with the processing of physical evidence."Typically, evidence from Seminole County crime scenes is analyzed at the FDLE lab in Orlando.


http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-03-27/news/os-trayvon-martin-question-answer-20120327_1_special-prosecutor-angela-corey-medical-examiner-releases-bodies​


----------



## UnderBelly (Apr 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not sure why there is no thread on this yet.
> 
> the police force is corrupt, zimmerman is a cold blooded murderer, and life goes on as normal for everyone but trayvan and his family.
> 
> such a travesty.


Yes but there is a rumor that the victim might have possessed a container that once might have held marijuana, so he was clearly asking for it. 

(This information, which seems to be readily accepted in the court of public opinion, does not even have a reliable source, was certainly not lawfully disclosed even if true, and unless the shooter can prove that he knew something about the victim prior to the incident, nothing in the victim's background would be admissible for his defense anyway.)

Most of the things that the public accepts as "evidence" won't even be brought into a murder trial, and what's more, most of the actual evidence that would be used, hasn't been broadcast to the public.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> *Sanford police failed to collect key evidence in the case: the clothing of George Zimmerman, the gunman who killed Trayvon.*Not true, police said. They took his clothing as well as Trayvon's and packaged it for crime-lab analysis. A spokeswoman for Special Prosecutor Angela Corey would not disclose Tuesday where the clothing is now, but she wrote in an email that the Florida Department of Law Enforcement "is assisting with the processing of physical evidence."Typically, evidence from Seminole County crime scenes is analyzed at the FDLE lab in Orlando.
> 
> 
> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-03-27/news/os-trayvon-martin-question-answer-20120327_1_special-prosecutor-angela-corey-medical-examiner-releases-bodies​


so the police took zimmerman home to change into a second red jacket?

i mean, he was at the police station 34 minuts after the shot was fired. it's a couple of minutes walk back to the vehicle, then he gets treated by SFD, then he gets taken home and disrobed and changed in to a new red jacket, all in 15 minutes or so?

lol, seems legit.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so the police took zimmerman home to change into a second red jacket?
> 
> i mean, he was at the police station 34 minuts after the shot was fired. it's a couple of minutes walk back to the vehicle, then he gets treated by SFD, then he gets taken home and disrobed and changed in to a new red jacket, all in 15 minutes or so?
> 
> lol, seems legit.


Im sure they would have taken it from him after they got back to the station.Rather than transport him nude.LOL think UB.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so the police took zimmerman home to change into a second red jacket?
> 
> i mean, he was at the police station 34 minuts after the shot was fired. it's a couple of minutes walk back to the vehicle, then he gets treated by SFD, then he gets taken home and disrobed and changed in to a new red jacket, all in 15 minutes or so?
> 
> lol, seems legit.


You got nothing.


----------



## UnderBelly (Apr 1, 2012)

desert dude said:


> They are all consistent with the police report AND with all of the eye witnesses.
> 
> Trayvon's girl friend was not there, her testimony is about as useful as yours has been on this thread.
> 
> I have no problem with following the evidence to arrive at a rational conclusion. Show me some evidence that contradicts the facts as we know them.


With all due respect, nothing that you think you know about this case qualifies as "evidence" for a Florida criminal court. What's more, most of the information that would be admissible as evidence has not been disclosed to the public. If you want to argue, start with this one, the most important: Give a precise medical description of the victim's wounds. You have absolutely no way to do that, because the medical expert who will testify is smart enough not to say anything publicly, at least not before the Grand Jury hearing.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

why is every other source name but the clothing one says "police"


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Im sure they would have taken it from him after they got back to the station.Rather than transport him nude.LOL think UB.


ok, so they took his clothes at the station. 

cops wear gloves whenever they handle anything with blood on it.

the cops are seen on tape handling zimmerman's clothes sans gloves. 

i don't think you'll be seeing any blood on those clothes.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

is it even known if they were taken later or at the station?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ok, so they took his clothes at the station.
> 
> cops wear gloves whenever they handle anything with blood on it.
> 
> ...


Yes, because we know that shooting someone at close range does not cause any blood splatter.

Are you serious? No blood on any clothes?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> is it even known if they were taken later or at the station?


It doesnt matter.

The standard is if Zimmerman was in fear of serious injury or death. He didnt have to lose x amount of blood or taken any serious damage before he was within his rights to shoot Travan.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

i think UB meant you wont be seeing any of zimmermans blood on those clothes ????


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yes, because we know that shooting someone at close range does not cause any blood splatter.
> 
> Are you serious? No blood on any clothes?


the cops handled zimmerman's clothes without gloves on. it's on videotape.

it's S.O.P. to wear gloves when handling anything with blood on it to avoid blood borne pathogens.

so it's either (a) no blood on the clothes or (b) incompetent police work.

neither one seems to be a good option for the zimmerman defenders.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

UnderBelly said:


> With all due respect, nothing that you think you know about this case qualifies as "evidence" for a Florida criminal court. What's more, most of the information that would be admissible as evidence has not been disclosed to the public. If you want to argue, start with this one, the most important: Give a precise medical description of the victim's wounds. You have absolutely no way to do that, because the medical expert who will testify is smart enough not to say anything publicly, at least not before the Grand Jury hearing.


You, of course, are wrong: the police officer's report is an official sworn statement and will certainly be presented in court if this ever comes to trial. The EMT's report will also be presented in court, and I presume that it will corroborate the police officer's report. I see no reason why the eye witness statements won't also be presented in court but I would not be surprised if these witnesses recanted their initial statements given the dangerous atmosphere that exists.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

by engaging the event in the first place by stalking him

i think zimmerman takes more responsibility as being the catalyst that led to this confrontaion, cry wolf i belive they call it

according to florida state law Martin stood his ground for walking through his town/city . . .. . .


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 1, 2012)

On a side note I caught someone breaking into my garage/car last night.Ironically he was wearing a grey hoodie.Maybe Geraldo is onto something.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> On a side note I caught someone breaking into my garage/car last night.Ironically he was wearing a grey hoodie.Maybe Geraldo is onto something.


Did any of the blood get on your clothes? cn


----------



## redivider (Apr 1, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> It doesnt matter.
> 
> The standard is if Zimmerman was in fear of serious injury or death. He didnt have to lose x amount of blood or taken any serious damage before he was within his rights to shoot Travan.


no it is not.

the standard is that if you can 'reasonably believe' you are in imminent danger.

there's two factors to consider here.

1) reasonably doesn't mean: black guy in a hoodie = imminent danger to myself/the community. how 'reasonable' was zimmerman in his actions will be hotly contested if this goes to trial, which it should. even if he goes free it deserves a day in court so it goes on the official government record. it's better to have 1-2 guilty guys walking the street than 1,000 innocents in jail.... 

2) the factor of imminent danger will also be weighed... during one of the 911 calls he didn't seem to be in any sort of danger... he actually admits the kid is walking away from him and he's following... how's he in danger at that point? 

we'll see...


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

redivider said:


> no it is not.
> 
> the standard is that if you can 'reasonably believe' you are in imminent danger.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, but nobody is even suggesting that a black guy in a hoody equals imminent danger.

The imminent danger occurred a bit later.

I am pretty sure that Zimmer will be indicted because of the political considerations here, so we will see all the evidence at some point.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 1, 2012)

redivider said:


> no it is not.
> 
> the standard is that if you can 'reasonably believe' you are in imminent danger.
> 
> ...



What about the 911 calls where he is heard screaming for his life? Sounds to me like he was in fear of his life.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Did any of the blood get on your clothes? cn


Haha no i didn't but i didn't confront him either.I popped my head out the door and yelled at him and he took off pretty quick LOL.


----------



## Parker (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> and zero physical evidence was collected which mean it didnt happan , i could say i saw who shot JFK doesnt make it true


I knew it was you.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 1, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What about the 911 calls where he is heard screaming for his life? Sounds to me like he was in fear of his life.


Interesting development Cliffey boy:



> Two forensic experts told a Florida newspaper the person screaming in the background of a 911 call was not George Zimmerman the night teen Trayvon Martin was shot. According to the Orlando Sentinal , the two leading forensic voice identification experts who listened to a 911 call from a neighbor at the gated community where Martin was shot told the Sentinal that the screams didn't match Zimmerman's voice.
> 
> Tom Owen, forensic consultant for Owen Forensic Services LLC and chair emeritus for the American Board of Recorded Evidence, used sophisticated voice match software. Owen said there was only a 48% chance that it was Zimmerman crying for help on the tape and that usually, a positive match rates higher than 90%. "As a result of that, you can say with reasonable scientific certainty that it's not Zimmerman," Owen told the Sentinal.



​
http://www.myfoxny.com/dpp/news/forensic-experts-say-voice-screaming-was-not-zimmerman-20120401

I even chose the story from a FOX source so you all wouldn't say I was being "partisan".


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Interesting development Cliffey boy:
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


You can get an expert to say anything you want.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 1, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You can get an expert to say anything you want.


riiiiight.. you'd say anything to make sure the scary black boy is guilty.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> riiiiight.. you'd say anything to make sure the scary black boy is guilty.


Why? Do you really thing that I would be lining up defending a minority Democrat?

I mean I would, but that totally blows your view of me being racist...

And he isnt guilty, he is dead...


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Interesting development Cliffey boy:
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


It doesn't say it wasn't him.It says its only a 48% of being him.and a usual positive hit is 90%. 
I would also bet that the software they used for this is meant for clear speech not yelling from 30 feet away .


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Interesting development Cliffey boy:
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


This is the first REAL evidence that contradicts Zimmer's account in any way. 

It is pretty weak, though. One of the audio experts enhanced the 911 tape and listened to it and concluded he is listening to the screams from a 17 year old boy and NOT a 28 year old man, i.e. his ears are better than your ears. The other expert "used sophisticated voice match software" and concludes there is a 48% chance that the cries are from Zimmerman. Like I said, pretty weak, but better than inventing conspiracy theories that are idiotic on their face.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 1, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> It doesn't say it wasn't him.It says its only a 48% of being him.and a usual positive hit is 90%.
> I would also bet that the software they used for this is meant for clear speech not yelling from 30 feet away .



They talk about clarity but if Zimmerman's account is true he was lying on his back with the possibility of his breath being knocked out while Travan was sitting on his chest pummeling him in the rain.

I am not sure it is very good evidence.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> riiiiight.. you'd say anything to make sure the scary black boy is guilty.


Could you tell me what the alpha score or n= figure for that 48% please? 

Those experts must be retarded, 48% is nearly 50%...which means realistically it could've been either mans voice. 

Smoking gun is about as lacking as it was in Iraq.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 1, 2012)

This matches some of the accounts of witnesses hearing a young mans voice.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Could you tell me what the alpha score or n= figure for that 48% please?
> 
> Those experts must be retarded, 48% is nearly 50%...which means realistically it could've been either mans voice.
> 
> Smoking gun is about as lacking as it was in Iraq.


Yeah, pretty weak.


----------



## redivider (Apr 1, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Could you tell me what the alpha score or n= figure for that 48% please?
> 
> Those experts must be retarded, 48% is nearly 50%...which means realistically it could've been either mans voice.
> 
> Smoking gun is about as lacking as it was in Iraq.


here we go... somebody misreading statistics...

what the expert is saying is that in order for him to conclusively say that the voice screaming for help was zimmermans, there cannot be more than 10% in error... therefore the match would have to be 90%. the match is only 50%. 

he's only saying that he has enough evidence to conclusively RULE OUT zimmerman as the voice heard on the 9-1-1 call.

there is no voice sample from trayvann so it's impossible to run that experiment with his voice.... the 50% doesn't have anything to do with one man or the other....


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 1, 2012)

redivider said:


> here we go... somebody misreading statistics...
> 
> what the expert is saying is that in order for him to conclusively say that the voice screaming for help was zimmermans, there cannot be more than 10% in error... therefore the match would have to be 90%. the match is only 50%.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they can half tell us it wasn't Zimmerman...reliable statistics...can you give me the margin of error or alpha score I asked for already tho?


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

redivider said:


> here we go... somebody misreading statistics...
> 
> what the expert is saying is that in order for him to conclusively say that the voice screaming for help was zimmermans, there cannot be more than 10% in error... therefore the match would have to be 90%. the match is only 50%.
> 
> ...


How much do you want to bet that we will soon have other experts claiming the exact opposite?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 1, 2012)

desert dude said:


> How much do you want to bet that we will soon have other experts claiming the exact opposite?


Bet they already have them.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 1, 2012)

desert dude said:


> How much do you want to bet that we will soon have other experts claiming the exact opposite?


How much you want to bet the news service contacted 5 or more *experts* and reported on the most sensational one.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 1, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> How much you want to bet the news service contacted 5 or more *experts* and reported on the most sensational one.


If this is the most sensational they have then they don't have much. One expert listens to the screams and says they sound like they are coming from a 17 year old and the other expert says there is a 48% chance that it is Zimmerman screaming for help. I'm pretty sure that is enough to convict Zimmer if the jury is cherry-picked from the RIU politics section, but a jury that is randomly chosen, well, I will say a conviction is not likely based on that when you stack it up against the other facts that we have in hand.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 1, 2012)

sad if the jury consists of Zimmerman's peers.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 1, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> sad if the jury consists of Zimmerman's peers.


If its a representative jury isn't Zimmermans area 50/50 black/white?


----------



## redivider (Apr 1, 2012)

the alpha score, and specifics are trade secrets in the software he used. i tried to find the details and the software costs 4500...

here you can see how it works:

[youtube]Qp6vXqmxy98[/youtube]


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 1, 2012)

redivider said:


> the alpha score, and specifics are trade secrets in the software he used. i tried to find the details and the software costs 4500...
> 
> here you can see how it works:
> 
> [youtube]Qp6vXqmxy98[/youtube]


Any study that cites statistics and can't cite an alpha score is about as accurate as a chimp doing maths on salvia.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 1, 2012)

redivider said:


> the alpha score, and specifics are trade secrets in the software he used. i tried to find the details and the software costs 4500...
> 
> here you can see how it works:
> 
> [youtube]Qp6vXqmxy98[/youtube]


Guy takes 2 known tapes of nixon and only has a 86% match? LOL So i guess we can rule out Nixon as the one that made that speech.According to the "expert" you need a 90% to positively ID someone.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 1, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Except, you have nothing to support your implication. In fact, if the news accounts of Zimmerman's family are correct, the exact opposite is implied.


I was suggesting that if Treyvon Martin was the shooter, and Zimmy was a bag of organic nutrients, would the situation have been handled differently, and why?

(Oh, I'm playing through the assumption that news coverage is viable sourcing for facts.)


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> What about the 911 calls where he is heard screaming for his life? Sounds to me like he was in fear of his life.


the lying hack is back at it.

you forgot to add "according to zimmerman".

if you have to resort to lying, chances are your case ain't that strong.


----------



## Wordz (Apr 1, 2012)

&#8203;Bump. MUst not let thread die


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 2, 2012)

lol..well according to experts ...the voice heard screaming for help in the background of the 911 call is NOT zimmerman....


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 2, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> lol..well according to experts ...the voice heard screaming for help in the background of the 911 call is NOT zimmerman....


+ Rep. LOL. Very nice. Whow! Careful where you point those skittles. I hear packin' skittles makes you a lethal threat in Florida. Stand your ground! Lest you taste the rainbow!


----------



## theounceler (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone who honestly believes it was Zimmerman yelling in that call is an idiot. Who screams for help right before they draw their gun and shoot someone? I think you'd be more likely to yell for help if you were say... being chased down by an armed man. Thats just my opinion though, I think Zimmerman deserves a fair trial. He can "tell it to the judge" like all of us hear whenever we get arrested, and claim to be innocent. The legal system should work the same for everyone.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 2, 2012)

The saddest part of this is he has DONE THIS BEFORE! It cost him his job, and he's been arrested numerous times on violent charges. Just because you weren't convicted a few times, doesn't mean there wasn't a serious problem that went unchecked! If every one here went to jail for all their transgressions, RIU wouldn't be here. He's a violent crazy man who never treated his issues from combat.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 2, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Interesting development Cliffey boy:
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


Only a 48% chance it was zimmermans, and a 52% chance it was Martin's? LULZ. Where is the 90%+ match with Martin?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 2, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> The saddest part of this is he has DONE THIS BEFORE! It cost him his job, and he's been arrested numerous times on violent charges. Just because you weren't convicted a few times, doesn't mean there wasn't a serious problem that went unchecked! If every one here went to jail for all their transgressions, RIU wouldn't be here. He's a violent crazy man who never treated his issues from combat.


 The average US citizen, unknowingly commits 3 crimes a day. Lets use that statistic to condemn any and every man shall we?


----------



## theounceler (Apr 2, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> If every one here went to jail for all their transgressions, RIU wouldn't be here. He's a violent crazy man who never treated his issues from combat.


That is true, and I certainly break the law where I find the law immoral, or too intrusive. However, no one on RIU(I hope) has committed such a serious criminal offense as murder. I don't think smoking or any traffic violations are comparable. I'm sure you've been given the whole "tell it to the judge, this is just part of the legal process" speech. I think the law should work the same for everyone.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 2, 2012)

theounceler said:


> That is true, and I certainly break the law where I find the law immoral, or too intrusive. However, no one on RIU(I hope) has committed such a serious criminal offense as murder. I'm sure you've been given the whole "tell it to the judge, this is just part of the legal process" speech. I think the law should work the same for everyone.


It wasn't murder. for it to be murder there MUST be malice aforethought. Unless they turn this into a Hate crime, the most Zimmerman will get is manslaughter.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Only a 48% chance it was zimmermans, and a 52% chance it was Martin's? LULZ. Where is the 90%+ match with Martin?




well martin is dead,(thanks to zimmerman) so hard to compare martins' voice.. i hope martins daddy(retired supreme court judge) can not get his loser kid off this time..too much national attention to sweep georgies latest fuck up under the rug..


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The average US citizen, unknowingly commits 3 crimes a day. Lets use that statistic to condemn any and every man shall we?


Unknowingly driving your "Buggy" without a footman walking 20 feet in front of the "Horses" with a lantern is a far cry from patrolling your streets with a loaded firearm after being fired for throwing a female across a room. Big Z gets down, and often. He has been described by co workers and friends as 'Nice most of the time.' I read in one story 'It was surprising how much he lost it because he's usually so cool.' It's cool, let's put him on probation, IN YOUR HOOD!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 2, 2012)

theounceler said:


> That is true, and I certainly break the law where I find the law immoral, or too intrusive. However, no one on RIU(I hope) has committed such a serious criminal offense as murder. I don't think smoking or any traffic violations are comparable. I'm sure you've been given the whole "tell it to the judge, this is just part of the legal process" speech. I think the law should work the same for everyone.



I agree. He should have been charged and put to trial. They even arrested that baby killer chick, and there wasn't even a COD. Sheesh. Blatant Chummy Chummy action for sure.

My point was that people who defend Z say he's never been "Convicted" of anything. I've been arrested 4 times for smoking dank in public. Convicted none. So I'm innocent? Tee Hee.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The average US citizen, unknowingly commits 3 crimes a day. Lets use that statistic to condemn any and every man shall we?


 Hey why not, right? I know my local police departments are.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Only a 48% chance it was [Zimmerman's], and a 52% chance it was Martin's? LULZ. Where is the 90%+ match with Martin?


How does a 48% correlation with Z's voice imply that there is a 52% match with T's? That logic eludes me. 
As for getting a 90% match with Trayvon, he thoughtlessly failed to leave us recent recordings of his voice. That'll put a fly in that ointment. cn


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 2, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I agree. He should have been charged and put to trial. They even arrested that baby killer chick, and there wasn't even a COD. Sheesh. Blatant Chummy Chummy action for sure.
> 
> My point was that people who defend Z say he's never been "Convicted" of anything. I've been arrested 4 times for smoking dank in public. Convicted none. So I'm innocent? Tee Hee.


No convictions means no convictions, and who cares if either of the men smoked weed? 

Straws + Clutching = You bro.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 2, 2012)

first of all when he assaulted the federal agent he was found guilty and convicted...he plead it down to a lesser charge but he most definitely took a conviction in that case...this clown wants so badly to be a cop and abuse his power...not even his supreme court judge (daddy) could get this moron a badge..so he fails at party security ..injures a woman when he snapped and sprained her ankle..now failed neighborhood watchmen lol..what a failure and this pattern shows he has a history of violence with women ..his fiance and this party goer and now martin that we know of.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> How does a 48% correlation with Z's voice imply that there is a 52% match with T's? That logic eludes me.
> As for getting a 90% match with Trayvon, he thoughtlessly failed to leave us recent recordings of his voice. That'll put a fly in that ointment. cn


EXACTLY!! At least someone sees the possibility of the recording being used as real evidence being ZERO. If the recording does not indicate Zimm, then it must indicate Martin, but it does not. This evidence is WORTHLESS unless they can POSITIVELY identify it.


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 2, 2012)

wow people are still aruguing here about this... 

too bad someone had to die 

the truth will come out 

I see no need to make anyone a Martyr

boy the Media sure did spin this outta control...

yet another Mess

what a fucking joke


----------



## desert dude (Apr 2, 2012)

Here is a pretty good article about the whole incident:

http://reason.com/blog/2012/04/02/the-times-keeps-shouting-stand-your-grou

And here is a good summary of the time line:

http://www.tampabay.com/news/publicsafety/crime/a-look-at-what-happened-the-night-trayvon-martin-died/1223083

Why wasn't Zimmer charged? Because there was insufficient probable cause to arrest him. The evidence corroborates Zimmer's account of what happened. You are all entitled to your own opinions, no matter how you arrived at those opinions. If your opinion does not fit the facts, however, then you ought to rethink your opinion.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 2, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> first of all when he assaulted the federal agent he was found guilty and convicted...he plead it down to a lesser charge but he most definitely took a conviction in that case...this clown wants so badly to be a cop and abuse his power...not even his supreme court judge (daddy) could get this moron a badge..so he fails at party security ..injures a woman when he snapped and sprained her ankle..now failed neighborhood watchmen lol..what a failure and this pattern shows he has a history of violence with women ..his fiance and this party goer and now martin that we know of.


Zimmer's daddy was the Virginia equivalent of a "Justice of the Peace". He was not considered a judge. Just one of the inconvenient facts.


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 2, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Why wasn't Zimmer charged? Because there was insufficient probable cause to arrest him. The evidence corroborates Zimmer's account of what happened. You are all entitled to your own opinions, no matter how you arrived at those opinions. If your opinion does not fit the facts, however, then you ought to rethink your opinion.




you are very correct.. you cannot charge someone with no evidence, it's really that simple
everyone stated this from the very beginning..

overall, theres a need to make this out to be a helluva lot bigger than it really is...

Fucking Stupid !


----------



## desert dude (Apr 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> EXACTLY!! At least someone sees the possibility of the recording being used as real evidence being ZERO. If the recording does not indicate Zimm, then it must indicate Martin, but it does not. This evidence is WORTHLESS unless they can POSITIVELY identify it.


Exactly correct! Must spread reps around...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 2, 2012)

Zimm wasn't arrested because Chuck Norris is a Texas Ranger, and was not in Florida. End Thread.

Lighten up a little.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 2, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Here is a pretty good article about the whole incident:
> 
> http://reason.com/blog/2012/04/02/the-times-keeps-shouting-stand-your-grou
> 
> ...


So the guy did it, probably with bad intent the whole time, everyone here knows it, but we dont have sufficient evidence to charge him.

People here dont mind that this P.D. is corrupt as fuck? That his father probably had all of his charges lowered? And that the voice screaming for help is definitely not George Zimmerman?

So why are there people here defending Zimmerman? No charges just means he got away with something.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 2, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> So the guy did it, probably with bad intent the whole time, *everyone here knows it,* but we dont have sufficient evidence to charge him.
> 
> People here dont mind that this P.D. is corrupt as fuck? That his father probably had all of his charges lowered? And that the voice screaming for help is definitely not George Zimmerman?
> 
> So why are there people here defending Zimmerman? No charges just means he got away with something.


No, everybody here does not know "he did it". All anybody here "knows" is what they have read on the internet or heard on the news.

SPD's corruption, if it exists, has absolutely nothing to do with the Martin/Zimmerman tragedy. Zimmer's father was a retired "justice of the peace" from Virginia; I don't see how he had any influence in Florida. You have no fucking clue whose voice was calling for help, and neither, apparently, do the "experts".


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 2, 2012)

give me a fucking break dude. At the beginning everyone was dismissing the people who heard a younger persons voice calling for help, now you have software that eliminates it from being Zimmerman's voice. Who else was calling for help that night?


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 2, 2012)

desert dude said:


> No, everybody here does not know "he did it". All anybody here "knows" is what they have read on the internet or heard on the news.
> 
> SPD's corruption, if it exists, has absolutely nothing to do with the Martin/Zimmerman tragedy. Zimmer's father was a retired "justice of the peace" from Virginia; I don't see how he had any influence in Florida. You have no fucking clue whose voice was calling for help, and neither, apparently, do the "experts".


head in the sand much?


----------



## Smirgen (Apr 2, 2012)

*ABC: New Enhanced Video Seems to Show Injuries on Zimmermans Head

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/abc-new-enhanced-video-seems-to-show-injuries-on-zimmermans-head/*


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2012)

sure look life threatening if not a razor cut on his wannabe head


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 2, 2012)

Smirgen said:


> *ABC: New &#8216;Enhanced&#8217; Video Seems to Show Injuries on Zimmerman&#8217;s Head
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/abc-new-enhanced-video-seems-to-show-injuries-on-zimmermans-head/*


*Thanks for that link.

NOW CAN WE PLEASE STOP THIS BICKERING? IT WAS CLEARLY SELF DEFENSE LITTLE THUG TRAYVON GOT WHAT WAS COMING TO HIM
*


----------



## desert dude (Apr 2, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> give me a fucking break dude. At the beginning everyone was dismissing the people who heard a younger persons voice calling for help, now you have software that eliminates it from being Zimmerman's voice. Who else was calling for help that night?


The "software" you seem so fond of, allowed the "expert" to conclude there was a 48% chance the screams came from Zimmerman, hence a 52% chance they did not come from Zimmerman.

I have a piece of "hardware" that has allowed me form just as reliable an opinion on the matter: I flipped my trustworthy Sacajawea dollar ten times and made my expert call on it; it came up heads half the time, consistent with Zimmer's guilt.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 2, 2012)

That's a crock of shit. It's a reflection from the overhead lights with some color manipulation. I have photoshop. I can do the same fucking thing.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 2, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The "software" you seem so fond of, allowed the "expert" to conclude there was a 48% chance the screams came from Zimmerman, hence a 52% chance they did not come from Zimmerman.
> 
> I have a piece of "hardware" that has allowed me form just as reliable an opinion on the matter: I flipped my trustworthy Sacajawea dollar ten times and made my expert call on it; it came up heads half the time, consistent with Zimmer's guilt.


Yes, because that is your field of expertise and you've been trained like these "experts". Yep. You sure got them there. Good thing we have you on this board to dispute the "experts" and get to the truth.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That's a crock of shit. It's a reflection from the overhead lights with some color manipulation. I have photoshop. I can do the same fucking thing.


So you are saying that ABC is creating fake evidence now?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Only a 48% chance it was zimmermans, and a 52% chance it was Martin's? LULZ. Where is the 90%+ match with Martin?


lulz.

at least your analysis is so profoundly fucked that it leaves no room to say it was plagiarized.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Sheesh. Blatant Chummy Chummy action for sure.


did you notice on the police surveillance issues how casual they seem with each other? how when they walk into the station, zimmerman walks around the motorcycles and the other cop walks to the other side?

they found this man standing over a corpse that he just shot 34 minutes earlier, yet they give him enough leeway to kick down some motorcycles onto the other cop?

they knew exactly what the outcome was gonna be, they just needed to buy themselves enough time to make it happen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> EXACTLY!! At least someone sees the possibility of the recording being used as real evidence being ZERO. If the recording does not indicate Zimm, then it must indicate Martin, but it does not. This evidence is WORTHLESS unless they can POSITIVELY identify it.


lol.

if it rules out zimmerman, then it puts yet another hole in his already swiss cheese story.

just like every single eyewitness, no matter what they saw, saw it in the grass, not the sidewalk as zimmerman claims.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The "software" you seem so fond of, allowed the "expert" to conclude there was a 48% chance the screams came from Zimmerman, hence a 52% chance they did not come from Zimmerman.


two different experts analyzed the tapes independently using different techniques and came to the same conclusion.

but desert douche knows better.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 2, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> So you are saying that ABC is creating fake evidence now?


Well, you have to cut Mr. Seca some slack on this. Only a few days ago NBC played a version of the 911 call that was edited to specifically make Zimmerman look racist; yes, NBC was caught red-handed, but no big deal, they were doing God's work.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> two different experts analyzed the tapes independently using different techniques and came to the same conclusion.
> 
> but desert douche knows better.


I didn't even mention the other "expert" because his story is even less convincing than the 48% (heads or tails) "expert". Just to refresh everybody's memory, the recording of the screams is from a 911 tape where the caller must have been many feet away from the source of the screams, or else the caller would have been an eye witness. The other expert enhanced the recording of the screams and then............. he listened to them and concluded they were the screams of a 17 year old. Who could possibly dispute such fine analysis?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 2, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Well, you have to cut Mr. Seca some slack on this. Only a few days ago NBC played a version of the 911 call that was edited to specifically make Zimmerman look racist; yes, NBC was caught red-handed, but no big deal, they were doing God's work.


I think it is fair to say that 90%+ of these people are getting their views and opinions based upon some talking head and what they said. I watched a young turks episode and could SWEAR that it was some of the people who post on this board.

TV seems to have massive influence on people's psyche.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 2, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I didn't even mention the other "expert" because his story is even less convincing than the 48% (heads or tails) "expert". Just to refresh everybody's memory, the recording of the screams is from a 911 tape where the caller must have been many feet away from the source of the screams, or else the caller would have been an eye witness. The other expert enhanced the recording of the screams and then............. he listened to them and concluded they were the screams of a 17 year old. Who could possibly dispute such fine analysis?


translation: Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain. It's the big scary black kid you should be focusing on. The one with the skittles and Arizona Tea walking home from the store.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> translations: Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain. It's the big scary black kid you should be focusing on. The one with the skittles and Arizona Tea walking home from the store.


they were scared the second they turned around and saw their own shadow

dont worry they are definitely scared


----------



## desert dude (Apr 2, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> they were scared the second they turned around and saw their own shadow
> 
> dont worry they are definitely scared


All I can say is, I am glad you are on the other side of this.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2012)

ya i support life . . .vs half brained losers with weapons permits playing cops and robbers

yup i support the reality side of it


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I didn't even mention the other "expert" because his story is even less convincing than the 48% (heads or tails) "expert". Just to refresh everybody's memory, the recording of the screams is from a 911 tape where the caller must have been many feet away from the source of the screams, or else the caller would have been an eye witness. The other expert enhanced the recording of the screams and then............. he listened to them and concluded they were the screams of a 17 year old. Who could possibly dispute such fine analysis?


and your expertise and training in the field of audio analysis is what?

that's what i thought. trained at desert douche U, home of the fighting dolts.


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 2, 2012)

lol fuck politics,ego,posturing,the liars,the crooks,the saint and all the bullshit that goes along with it


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 2, 2012)

Kush70 said:


> lol fuck politics,ego,posturing,the liars,the crooks,the saint and all the bullshit that goes along with it


^^ Like ^^


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Justice/2012/0402/Trayvon-Martin-family-seeks-federal-review-of-Florida-prosecutors

martin's parents want the dirt on wolfinger. this is what could make things REAL interesting.


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 2, 2012)

Wolfmother is more interesting.....


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Justice/2012/0402/Trayvon-Martin-family-seeks-federal-review-of-Florida-prosecutors
> 
> martin's parents want the dirt on wolfinger. this is what could make things REAL interesting.


People are fed up. You push someone far enough into a corner an they're going to fight back. They have nothing left to lose. I can't imagine the pain this must be causing the Martin family.


----------



## UnderBelly (Apr 2, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You, of course, are wrong: the police officer's report is an official sworn statement and will certainly be presented in court if this ever comes to trial. The EMT's report will also be presented in court, and I presume that it will corroborate the police officer's report. I see no reason why the eye witness statements won't also be presented in court but I would not be surprised if these witnesses recanted their initial statements given the dangerous atmosphere that exists.


Fair enough, I shouldn't have said "nothing." Almost nothing. 

My favorite new development is the enhanced picture today... that shows the reflection of overhead MH lights on Zim's wet, shiny bald head. People see an "x-shaped" gash. I see the reflection of a sad waste of lumens.


----------



## UnderBelly (Apr 2, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> sure look life threatening if not a razor cut on his wannabe head


Look closer. What you see is not a red "x", you're seeing the reflection of four overhead light reflectors. The exact sort of institutional metal-halide lighting you'd expect to find in the sallyport of a police parking structure. Round reflectors in groups of 4. The red "X" is the space between the lights, reflected in Zimmerman's big, wet, bald head. Look at the picture again, and you'll understand what you're seeing.


----------



## UnderBelly (Apr 2, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That's a crock of shit. It's a reflection from the overhead lights with some color manipulation. I have photoshop. I can do the same fucking thing.


I knew someone else on RIU would understand what they were seeing in this photo. A sad waste of 4100K metal halide lighting! Reflected in Zimmerman's fat, wet, bald head!


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 2, 2012)

UnderBelly said:


> Fair enough, I shouldn't have said "nothing." Almost nothing.
> 
> My favorite new development is the enhanced picture today... that shows the reflection of overhead MH lights on Zim's wet, shiny bald head. People see an "x-shaped" gash. I see the reflection of a sad waste of lumens.


Looked like a welt, cut, or at very least a road-rash type of injury to me.


----------



## UnderBelly (Apr 2, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> So you are saying that ABC is creating fake evidence now?


I won't elevate it by calling it "evidence." But it is painfully obvious that it's the reflection of the overhead lights. They are pretty obvious on the cop's bald head as well, and even the non-bald cop's hair. Look at the police cruiser's back window to see how intense they are, and in the motorcycle windscreens to get an idea of the ceiling height.


----------



## UnderBelly (Apr 2, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Looked like a welt, cut, or at very least a road-rash type of injury to me.


In any case, testimony of the medical experts who personally examined him will trump any of this photographic evidence. Both the defense and the prosecution have that, and are (wisely) not broadcasting it to the public. What's with this police department anyway? They don't even have the discipline required to prevent leaks of information germane to an ongoing homicide investigation. That knowledge doesn't help Zimmerman. Careers are in danger over this, which is the only reason there's a process now anyway.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 2, 2012)

UnderBelly said:


> I won't elevate it by calling it "evidence." But it is painfully obvious that it's the reflection of the overhead lights. They are pretty obvious on the cop's bald head as well, and even the non-bald cop's hair. Look at the police cruiser's back window to see how intense they are, and in the motorcycle windscreens to get an idea of the ceiling height.


No Avatar=Not taken seriously. And not one of those stupid default avatars either.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2012)

UnderBelly said:


> Look closer. What you see is not a red "x", you're seeing the reflection of four overhead light reflectors. The exact sort of institutional metal-halide lighting you'd expect to find in the sallyport of a police parking structure. Round reflectors in groups of 4. The red "X" is the space between the lights, reflected in Zimmerman's big, wet, bald head. Look at the picture again, and you'll understand what you're seeing.


ya i never thougth it made much sense . . . . .these kill any i can losers for life crowd will gravitate toward anything to prove that zimmerman ex wife beater, ex employee, ex man, who lives in his families basement is a hero

if anything it looked like diaper rash on his head


----------



## UnderBelly (Apr 2, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Not enough evidence for a conviction.


Perhaps, but it's going to a Grand Jury for that determination. The only real difference between this case and the way it "normally" would go, is that Zimmerman would have been arraigned and if released, he would be released on bond. As it stands, he is released on recognizance. Nobody has showed that he's a flight risk or likely to hurt anyone else, and he'd probably not suicidal, so I'm not sure there's a case to be made for arresting him again before he faces April 10. That's one hell of a date for the guy. He has to face a GJ that can accuse him of capital murder, a lesser homicide, grant a No Bill, or do nothing and let this loom over his head forever. 

I'm sure he'd be safer in jail, considering the infamy he now has. But in order to make space for him in jail, they might have to release a marijuana user or something. Can't have that, can we?


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 2, 2012)

UnderBelly said:


> In any case, testimony of the medical experts who personally examined him will trump any of this photographic evidence. Both the defense and the prosecution have that, and are (wisely) not broadcasting it to the public. What's with this police department anyway? They don't even have the discipline required to prevent leaks of information germane to an ongoing homicide investigation. That knowledge doesn't help Zimmerman. *Careers are in danger over this*, which is the only reason there's a process now anyway.


No doubt. Careers are in danger whenever an officer makes a statement in a report as falsifying a report is usually a career-ending action if discovered.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya i never thougth it made much sense . . . . .these kill any i can losers for life crowd will gravitate toward anything to prove that zimmerman ex wife beater, ex employee, ex man, who lives in his families basement is a hero


i, personally, am not taking a side on this issue until all evidence is out there for all to see. Wish more would do the same.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> i, personally, am not taking a side on this issue until all evidence is out there for all to see. Wish more would do the same.



here is a opinion for you . . . you suck . . . .someone is dead

so i have a opinion

obviously the issue of legality of the case is more important than that a life has been extinguished to some but not to me

someones brother, friend, son grandson is dead , for no good reason

and ya this thread and all its stand behind a piece of paper law post or responses are BS, 

im not religous but there are laws much higher then the ones florida makes

and all people want to do is quibble over evidence that doesnt matter

this man killed a kid . . . . .for no good reason he was not in imminent danger its a bunch of cry wolf BS


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 2, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> these kill any i can losers for life crowd


That's quite the sentence.


----------



## beardo (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone propose giving zimmerman an A for effort yet? If not let me be the first


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2012)

no dramma should chang his name to No content

silly sniper tricks are for prostitutes


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 2, 2012)

beardo said:


> Anyone propose giving zimmerman an A for effort yet? If not let me be the first


You mean Zimmerman's daddy should get the A for effort. He's the one pulling all the strings and keeping his son out of jail.


----------



## beardo (Apr 2, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You mean Zimmerman's daddy should get the A for effort. He's the one pulling all the strings and keeping his son out of jail.


No, I mean zimmerman was trying to do a good thing and it's nice to know that some people are taking inititave trying to clean up their neighborhoods and the world to make it a better safer place for everyone


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2012)

dont come to my hood to clean things up please we dont need that kind of help from wife beaters without jobs like zimmerman


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 2, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> no dramma should chang his name to No content
> 
> silly sniper tricks are for prostitutes


When you write a sentence like that, it kind of shows your lack of 8th grade and beyond education, yet you want us to think your opinion has any kind of veracity to it.

I love how you insinuate that Zimmerman lives in his family's basement, yet they live in Florida. I assume you have never been there or even to the south. They don't have basements in Florida.

I also abhor how you denigrate anyone who has lost a job by using the term "Ex Employee", any idea how many people have lost their job in this country in the last 4 years? Your comment is abrasive and void of compassion.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 2, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You mean Zimmerman's daddy should get the A for effort. He's the one pulling all the strings and keeping his son out of jail.


I suppose if you were in a bad situation you would expect your family to turn their backs on you. Some kind of family you have there.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> When you write a sentence like that, it kind of shows your lack of 8th grade and beyond education, yet you want us to think your opinion has any kind of veracity to it.
> 
> I love how you insinuate that Zimmerman lives in his family's basement, yet they live in Florida. I assume you have never been there or even to the south. They don't have basements in Florida.
> 
> I also abhor how you denigrate anyone who has lost a job by using the term "Ex Employee", any idea how many people have lost their job in this country in the last 4 years? Your comment is abrasive and void of compassion.


using the use of ex employee gives weight to the sense that this man felt it was his duty to stalk and deal with this 16 kid, loser with no life playing cops and robbers

who the hell gave this loser the right to stalk anyone he didnt know who he thought was dangerous, he and you and I are nobody and except we are alive and the 16 kid is not

im sorry i have been homeless and a home owner in the last ten years so its no excuse there are lots of jobs to those who dont view labor or min wage as beneath them

this guy sounds like a sponge living off what others can give him, have you looked into the kind of man this zimmerman is . . . . .its not a model person or citizen more like a cockaroach


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 3, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> here is a opinion for you . . . you suck . . . .someone is dead
> 
> so i have a opinion
> 
> ...


Just because Budlover does not want to take a side at the moment does not give you the right to tell him he sucks. You are too emotional and you owe the man an apology.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 3, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> here is a opinion for you . . . you suck . . . .someone is dead
> 
> so i have a opinion
> 
> ...


So you'd rather "take a side" without all the info because someone is dead? 

As far as "killing a kid", kids (17 years old) can be dangerous too. Not saying this one was but he could've been. And nobody will know until ALL the facts come out. Both sides are pushing their own opinions and agendas. Why does everyone have to open their pie-holes before all the facts are known?


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 3, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Just because Budlover does not want to take a side at the moment does not give you the right to tell him he sucks. You are too emotional and you owe the man an apology.


No apology required imo. i have learned that when one is willing to wait for facts before spouting opinions/emotions (i.e., being neutral), they tend to be attacked by both sides.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> No apology required imo. i have learned that when one is willing to wait for facts before spouting opinions/emotions (i.e., being neutral), they tend to be attacked by both sides.


i've been calling people pussies to try to goad them into stating their feeling based on available evidence, of which there is plenty.

pussy!










trololololol


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i've been calling people pussies to try to goad them into stating their feeling based on available evidence, of which there is plenty.
> 
> pussy!
> 
> ...


The problem is, the "available evidence" is so damn slanted/tainted towards one side or the other based on where one receives the "evidence" from. 

Dick


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 3, 2012)

You realise noone cares anymore? It's not on the news, YOU GUYS are the only ones talking about it now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You realise noone cares anymore? It's not on the news, YOU GUYS are the only ones talking about it now.


tell that to zimmerman, wolfinger, pappa zimmemran, martin's family, etc....

there are still marches and demonstrations going on over here all the time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

so, i just got high and had a thought.

if this is a gash, it should be in the same place as he moves around. a shadow would move as he moves around.

so, why are we not seeing different stills, all digitized, so we can compare the "it's a shadow" theory vis a vis the "it's a gash" theory?

and if the media is supposedly sensationalizing this as a racial case, why have i heard almost nothing from the MSM about zimmerman's violent history (and getting off the hook for it) while i hear nearly every article seems to mention martin's empty bag with marijuana residue?

fuck, i had way more than empty bags at his age.


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 3, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> No Avatar=Not taken seriously. And not one of those stupid default avatars either.



that tells me someone spends wayyyyyyyyyyy too much time on the internet...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> tell that to zimmerman, wolfinger, pappa zimmemran, martin's family, etc....
> 
> there are still marches and demonstrations going on over here all the time.



Yeah, it is like those Ron Paul conventions...

Bunch of people with totally unrealistic expectations...


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 3, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yeah, it is like those Ron Paul conventions...
> 
> Bunch of people with totally unrealistic expectations...


The voice of the people? Pshhh What is that shit


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 3, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You realise noone cares anymore? It's not on the news, YOU GUYS are the only ones talking about it now.


so right !


----------



## Farfenugen (Apr 3, 2012)

Spike Lee and Tyler Perry are going to make a movement out of this, I just bet ya!


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 3, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You realise noone cares anymore? It's not on the news, YOU GUYS are the only ones talking about it now.


So because your television isn't spewing it out it's irrelevant? You will Perish


----------



## beardo (Apr 3, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> So because your television isn't spewing it out it's irrelevant? You will Perish


[youtube]kZvWt29OG0s&ob=av3n[/youtube]


----------



## theounceler (Apr 3, 2012)

How sad people let the media dictate what they "care" about. I think this is still an important case, and since its not being carried on every news station now means we should talk about it more. Everyone loses when an injustice like this happens. I don't think these people have "unrealistic expectations" they just want a simple arrest. Peace rallies and demonstrations are a great way for the people to make their voices heard.


----------



## Squeek (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd like to see zimmerman and the police chief both in jail as there was very clearly a cover-up.


 I live in Florida, and the Gun Laws here are the most liberal in the country. The shooter was on neighborhood watch, and he carried his legally owned and registered firearm with him. He also had a permit to carry that firearm concealed, as per Florida Law. He was a wannabe cop, and had called 911 over 50 times in the last year. He called to report a "Suspicious Black Male" in his gated community. He was asked by the 911 dispatcher if he was following the "suspect", and when Zimmerman told them "Yes", they told him NOT to do that. He is guilty of being an asshole with a gun, and should do jail time for manslaughter at the very least. A local resident saw the two men struggling on the ground, which does bolster Zimmerman's story a bit, but this is a case of an over-zealous gun owner trying to be a big guy. The CCL permit is for self defense, nothing else. If you follow a guy around, and he confronts you, he is in the right by doing so, because he is the one being followed. If he tells you to stop, and you are in a public area, you can follow him all day long, legally, as two people can walk the same direction, as long as one is not bothering the other. But if he attacks you for following him, you are allowed to defend yourself. You DO NOT HAVE TO FLEE from your aggressor in the state of Florida. 

So, the shooter was an asshole who shot a young man who had confronted the shooter with violence for following him. The LE officials are digging into this scenario to see if they can get a conviction. If they ask for too much, like First Degree murder, then under Florida Law they would have to acquit. Second degree murder, not very likely. Manslaughter would be the best chance of getting a conviction to stick. We don't want to see another Casey Anthony miscarriage of justice in Florida....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 3, 2012)

What's the actual law say? Heard someone make a point it's called "Stand Your Ground" and Zimmerman kept actually following Martin, it wasn't "standing his ground", he was in fact escalating the situation by following. Following and standing are two totally different things, which would render that defense moot. 

Thought, like I said, I'm not familiar with what the actual law says, only what it's called.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> tell that to zimmerman, wolfinger, pappa zimmemran, martin's family, etc....
> 
> there are still marches and demonstrations going on over here all the time.


How many people have died in the US since Van-tray? Get a life lads, people get killed for far less everyday, if someone hadve mugged Trayvan for his grill (I assume theyre expensive) or other valuables and shot him we'd never have heard about it.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

Squeek said:


> I live in Florida, and the Gun Laws here are the most liberal in the country. The shooter was on neighborhood watch, and he carried his legally owned and registered firearm with him. He also had a permit to carry that firearm concealed, as per Florida Law. He was a wannabe cop, *and had called 911 over 50 times in the last year.* _* He called to report a "Suspicious Black Male" in his gated community.*_ He was asked by the 911 dispatcher if he was following the "suspect", and when Zimmerman told them "Yes", *they told him NOT to do that.* He is guilty of being an asshole with a gun, and *should do jail time for manslaughter at the very least.* A local resident saw the two men struggling on the ground, which does bolster Zimmerman's story a bit, but this is a case of an over-zealous gun owner trying to be a big guy. The CCL permit is for self defense, nothing else. If you follow a guy around, and he confronts you, he is in the right by doing so, because he is the one being followed. If he tells you to stop, and you are in a public area, you can follow him all day long, legally, as two people can walk the same direction, as long as one is not bothering the other. But if he attacks you for following him, you are allowed to defend yourself. You DO NOT HAVE TO FLEE from your aggressor in the state of Florida.
> 
> So, the shooter was an asshole who shot a young man who had confronted the shooter with violence for following him. The LE officials are digging into this scenario to see if they can get a conviction. If they ask for too much, like First Degree murder, then under Florida Law they would have to acquit. Second degree murder, not very likely. Manslaughter would be the best chance of getting a conviction to stick. We don't want to see another Casey Anthony miscarriage of justice in Florida....


Check your facts. Zimmer did not make 50 calls to 911 in the past year, he made 46 calls to 911 in the past eight years. Zimmer did not call 911 to report a suspicious "black male", he called to report a suspicious person in his neighborhood. When the 911 dispatcher told him "we don't need you to do that", Zimmer responded "OK", and he apparently stopped following Trayvon. 

Being an asshole with a gun does not make one guilty of "manslaughter at the least". If that were the case half the residents of Florida, and 90% of the cops, would be doing hard time.

Zimmer acted in self defense. Get over it.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 3, 2012)

Squeek said:


> I live in Florida, and the Gun Laws here are the most liberal in the country. The shooter was on neighborhood watch, and he carried his legally owned and registered firearm with him. He also had a permit to carry that firearm concealed, as per Florida Law.


First of all, he wasn't on neighborhood watch. He was on an errand and happened to notice Trayvon standing under the eaves at the club house to avoid the rain. You don't carry guns on neighborhood watch. It's against the policies of registered watch programs. He was a "self-appointed" captain of this so-called neighborhood watch organization that had started just the previous summer and he was the only volunteer for the program. 



Squeek said:


> He was a wannabe cop, and had called 911 over 50 times in the last year. He called to report a "Suspicious Black Male" in his gated community. He was asked by the 911 dispatcher if he was following the "suspect", and when Zimmerman told them "Yes", they told him NOT to do that. He is guilty of being an asshole with a gun, and should do jail time for manslaughter at the very least. A local resident saw the two men struggling on the ground, which does bolster Zimmerman's story a bit, but this is a case of an over-zealous gun owner trying to be a big guy. The CCL permit is for self defense, nothing else. If you follow a guy around, and he confronts you, he is in the right by doing so, because he is the one being followed. If he tells you to stop, and you are in a public area, you can follow him all day long, legally, as two people can walk the same direction, as long as one is not bothering the other. But if he attacks you for following him, you are allowed to defend yourself. You DO NOT HAVE TO FLEE from your aggressor in the state of Florida.


He not only actively pursued Trayvon after being told not to, he blocked Trayvon's path home. Travyon had to go around Zimmerman if he wanted to get to the house where he was staying.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> How many people have died in the US since Van-tray? Get a life lads, people get killed for far less everyday, if someone hadve mugged Trayvan for his grill (I assume theyre expensive) or other valuables and shot him we'd never have heard about it.


those are removable. they're fake. martin doesn't have a grill, that's just something you'd like to believe.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> When the 911 dispatcher told him "we don't need you to do that", Zimmer responded "OK", and he apparently stopped following Trayvon.


lol, no.

he was still in his vehicle at that point, he followed him a little more in his vehicle than on foot for several hundred yards.

but you know all the "facts", right?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, no.
> 
> he was still in his vehicle at that point, he followed him a little more in his vehicle than on foot for several hundred yards.
> 
> but you know all the "facts", right?




Seems like you think you know all the facts though !!!!!!!


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, no.
> 
> he was still in his vehicle at that point, he followed him a little more in his vehicle than on foot for several hundred yards.
> 
> but you know all the "facts", right?


Why was Zimmerman not charged?


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, no.
> 
> he was still in his vehicle at that point, he followed him a little more in his vehicle than on foot for several hundred yards.
> 
> but you know all the "facts", right?


Listen to the 911 tape.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Seems like you think you know all the facts though !!!!!!!


i know when some people try to spout off bullshit and i correct it, like i did above.

do black people even belong in gated communities?


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i know when some people try to spout off bullshit and i correct it, like i did above.
> 
> do black people even belong in gated communities?


It was a multi-racial gated community. Keep up the racist bullshit, though, it is amusing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Listen to the 911 tape.


i have. maybe you should listen to it, he tells 911 dispatchers where he will be, and ends up standing over a dead kid several hundred yards away from there where no vehicles can go by the time they show up 3 minutes later.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> It was a multi-racial gated community. Keep up the racist bullshit, though, it is amusing.


i was just reiterating the very thing mindmelted asked earlier in this thread.

the "racist bullshit" is me poking fun at mindmelted. so, lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Why was Zimmerman not charged?


not sure. the lead investigator wanted to go ahead and charge him. for some odd reason, the prosecutor left his house late on a sunday evening to meet with the police chief in person (normally the fax or phone it in) and refused to follow through with the advice of the guy whose job it is to sniff out bullshit stories.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> And i did not say do black people asswipe!!!
> I said does he(trayvon) Typical asswipe saying people said shit when they did not...


oh, sorry about that.

does a black kid even belong in a gated community?


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not sure. the lead investigator wanted to go ahead and charge him. for some odd reason, the prosecutor left his house late on a sunday evening to meet with the police chief in person (normally the fax or phone it in) and refused to follow through with the advice of the guy whose job it is to sniff out bullshit stories.


The prosecutor decided not to charge Zimmer because he was shielded under Florida's SYG law. It was (and is) a losing case for the state.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, sorry about that.
> 
> does a black kid even belong in a gated community?


Interesting that you bring that up. One of the two eye witnesses, young Austin Brown, was out walking his dog when he witnessed part of the scuffle. Young Mr. Brown is African-American.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The prosecutor decided not to charge Zimmer because he was shielded under Florida's SYG law. It was (and is) a losing case for the state.


not according to the guy whose job it is to sniff out bullshit stories.

he said zimmerman's tale "did not add up" and was "unconvincing". turns out he was pretty dead on. eyewitnesses all saying this happened in the grass and zimmerman appearing uninjured and all.

the person most intimately familiar with the case said to go ahead with manslaughter charges, but for some odd reason, the prosecutor cuts him loose in the oddest of ways.

i mean, wolfinger has a million people in his jurisdiction, this thing is usually done by phone or fax. but he left his house late on a sunday evening. methinks papa zimmerman was calling in a favor again for angry, violent little baby zimmerman.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Interesting that you bring that up. One of the two eye witnesses, young Austin Brown, was out walking his dog when he witnessed part of the scuffle. Young Mr. Brown is African-American.


mindmelted wants to know if that kid even belongs in a gated community.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Did not even mention race asshat!!!!!


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not according to the guy whose job it is to sniff out bullshit stories.
> 
> he said zimmerman's tale "did not add up" and was "unconvincing". turns out he was pretty dead on. *eyewitnesses all saying this happened in the grass and zimmerman appearing uninjured and all.*
> 
> ...


You just can't let that go, can you? It's like an open sore on your infected dick, you just have to keep scratching it open. Whether it happened all in the grass, partly in the grass, or all on the sidewalk is irrelevant. Zimmer's appearance on a grainy security video is not enough to diagnose his injuries. If the police report made no mention of injuries, you might actually have something instead of your usual blather.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


Why do you keep posting pictures of a buck toothed lady? You got something against orthodontia also?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You just can't let that go, can you? It's like an open sore on your infected dick, you just have to keep scratching it open. Whether it happened all in the grass, partly in the grass, or all on the sidewalk is irrelevant. Zimmer's appearance on a grainy security video is not enough to diagnose his injuries. If the police report made no mention of injuries, you might actually have something instead of your usual blather.


it's pretty relevant that it happened in the grass because zimmerman said it didn't. he said he was trying to inch his way to the grass.

yet another hole in zimmerman's tall tale.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Why do you keep posting pictures of a buck toothed lady? You got something against orthodontia also?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 3, 2012)

I wish to hell this would go to trial already. This thread is getting as bad as the paulbot threads and their insistence that Holy Ron the Paul was going to win the GOP nomination, may his blessed vaginal speculum illuminate the darkest of caverns. That black kid just HAS to be guilty. He just HAS to!!! Otherwise, all our of well worn stereotypes will fall by the wayside.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's pretty relevant that it happened in the grass because zimmerman said it didn't. he said he was trying to inch his way to the grass.
> 
> yet another hole in zimmerman's tall tale.


Zimmerman has not made any comments outside of the statements quoted in the police report. You must be referring to comments made by others. In any case, the claim that he was "inching his way toward the grass" is entirely consistent with what happened, even if it turns out that those third-party comments are not accurate.

I am perfectly willing to change my mind on the whole matter, but I need to see some facts that contradict the police report, EMT report, and two eye witnesses. Do you have any facts?


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I wish to hell this would go to trial already. This thread is getting as bad as the paulbot threads and their insistence that Holy Ron the Paul was going to win the GOP nomination, may his blessed vaginal speculum illuminate the darkest of caverns. That black kid just HAS to be guilty. He just HAS to!!! Otherwise, all our of well worn stereotypes will fall by the wayside.


I get where you are coming from. It sucks to be on the wrong side of the facts. 

This is a bit of news to me though, is the "black kid" charged with something? What stereotypes are you clinging to?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Zimmerman has not made any comments outside of the statements quoted in the police report. You must be referring to comments made by others. In any case, the claim that he was "inching his way toward the grass" is entirely consistent with what happened, even if it turns out that those third-party comments are not accurate.
> 
> I am perfectly willing to change my mind on the whole matter, but I need to see some facts that contradict the police report, EMT report, and two eye witnesses. Do you have any facts?


lol, now you are asking me if i have facts, when i have had to correct yours all of 20 minutes ago.

was unaware there were only 2 eye witnesses, you might want to look into that. was unaware there was an EMT report, link please?

and lol @ believing what's in a police report. not even worth the paper it's printed on.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I get where you are coming from. It sucks to be on the wrong side of the facts.
> 
> This is a bit of news to me though, is the "black kid" charged with something? What stereotypes are you clinging to?


yes, he is charged with threatening a man's life, and has already paid with the death penalty.

zimmerman's tall tale only makes sense if you assume martin was a guilty party. if you assume he is innocent, say walking home with some candy when a man with a history of violence and aggression attacked him, you come to a completely different conclusion on what should be the next step here.

let's just get the damn thing to trial.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, now you are asking me if i have facts, when i have had to correct yours all of 20 minutes ago.
> 
> was unaware there were only 2 eye witnesses, you might want to look into that. was unaware there was an EMT report, link please?
> 
> *and lol @ believing what's in a police report. not even worth the paper it's printed on*.


That will be very convincing to a jury.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> That will be very convincing to a jury.


sanford police have a history which will be very much examined at a trial and applied to this case. reasonable doubt already exists given the history of this particular police force.

i mean, this is the same town where a black teen was shot in the back and the shooter got off with self defense.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> sanford police have a history which will be very much examined at a trial and applied to this case. reasonable doubt already exists given the history of this particular police force.
> 
> i mean, this is the same town where a black teen was shot in the back and the shooter got off with self defense.


Good luck with that, prosecutor.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> sanford police have a history which will be very much examined at a trial and applied to this case. reasonable doubt already exists given the history of this particular police force.
> 
> i mean, this is the same town where a black teen was shot in the back and the shooter got off with self defense.




Thats sounds like a terrible prosecutor not the police force.....


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> sanford police have a history which will be very much examined at a trial and applied to this case. reasonable doubt already exists given the history of this particular police force.
> 
> i mean, this is the same town where a black teen was shot in the back and the shooter got off with self defense.


don't forget the black homeless man nearly beaten to death by a police officer's son and no charges were ever filed (even with it being filmed). The same police officer that was heading the Trayvon Martin investigation. I see a pattern here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Good luck with that, prosecutor.


i'm no prosecutor, the prosecutor stepped down due to a "conflict of interest". darn pesky facts.



Carne Seca said:


> don't forget the black homeless man nearly beaten to death by a police officer's son and no charges were ever filed (even with it being filmed). The same police officer that was heading the Trayvon Martin investigation. I see a pattern here.


darn pesky facts.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

If Zimmer's account of the shooting of Trayvon is accurate, and I have seen nothing to indicate that it is not, then Zimmer is immune from prosecution. He cannot be charged, which probably explains why he was not charged.

"
*Florida*

*2011 Florida Statutes CHAPTER 776 JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE*[SUP][20][/SUP]
*776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.*A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the others imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
(1)&#8195;He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or(2)&#8195;Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013. *776.013&#8195;Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.*
(1)&#8195;A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
(a)&#8195;The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that persons will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and(b)&#8195;The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred. (2)&#8195;The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
(a)&#8195;The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person; or(b)&#8195;The person or persons sought to be removed is a child or grandchild, or is otherwise in the lawful custody or under the lawful guardianship of, the person against whom the defensive force is used; or(c)&#8195;The person who uses defensive force is engaged in an unlawful activity or is using the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle to further an unlawful activity; or(d)&#8195;The person against whom the defensive force is used is a law enforcement officer, as defined in s. 943.10(14), who enters or attempts to enter a dwelling, residence, or vehicle in the performance of his or her official duties and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law or the person using force knew or reasonably should have known that the person entering or attempting to enter was a law enforcement officer. (3)&#8195;A person who is not engaged in an unlawful activity and who is attacked in any other place where he or she has a right to be has no duty to retreat and has the right to stand his or her ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he or she reasonably believes it is necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.
(4)&#8195;A person who unlawfully and by force enters or attempts to enter a persons dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle is presumed to be doing so with the intent to commit an unlawful act involving force or violence.
(5)&#8195;As used in this section, the term:
(a)&#8195;Dwelling means a building or conveyance of any kind, including any attached porch, whether the building or conveyance is temporary or permanent, mobile or immobile, which has a roof over it, including a tent, and is designed to be occupied by people lodging therein at night.(b)&#8195;Residence means a dwelling in which a person resides either temporarily or permanently or is visiting as an invited guest.(c)&#8195;Vehicle means a conveyance of any kind, whether or not motorized, which is designed to transport people or property. *776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.*
(1)&#8195;*A person who uses force as permitted in s. 776.012, s. 776.013, or s. 776.031 is justified in using such force and is immune from criminal prosecution and civil action for the use of such force*, unless the person against whom force was used is a law enforcement officer, as defined in s. 943.10(14), who was acting in the performance of his or her official duties and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law or the person using force knew or reasonably should have known that the person was a law enforcement officer. As used in this subsection, the term criminal prosecution includes arresting, detaining in custody, and charging or prosecuting the defendant.
(2)&#8195;A law enforcement agency may use standard procedures for investigating the use of force as described in subsection (1), but the agency may not arrest the person for using force unless it determines that there is probable cause that the force that was used was unlawful.
(3)&#8195;The court shall award reasonable attorneys fees, court costs, compensation for loss of income, and all expenses incurred by the defendant in defense of any civil action brought by a plaintiff if the court finds that the defendant is immune from prosecution as provided in subsection (1).
*776.041&#8195;Use of force by aggressor.* The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:
(1)&#8195;Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony; or
*(2)&#8195;Initially provokes the use of force against himself or herself, unless:
(a)&#8195;Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant; or
(b)&#8195;In good faith, the person withdraws from physical contact with the assailant and indicates clearly to the assailant that he or she desires to withdraw and terminate the use of force, but the assailant continues or resumes the use of force.*"


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Why do you keep posting pictures of a buck toothed lady? You got something against orthodontia also?


Those teeth look like they cost a lot of bucks. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I wish to hell this would go to trial already. This thread is getting as bad as the paulbot threads and their insistence that Holy Ron the Paul was going to win the GOP nomination, *may his blessed vaginal speculum illuminate the darkest of caverns*. That black kid just HAS to be guilty. He just HAS to!!! Otherwise, all our of well worn stereotypes will fall by the wayside.


oh lol! "That's one door down." cn


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

I have no idea whether the following is a true statement but it certainly seems to contradict the many implications in this thread that George Zimmerman was a racist.


&#8220;You will recall the incident of the beating of the black homeless man Sherman Ware on December 4, 2010 by the son of a Sanford police officer. The beating sparked outrage in the community but there were very few that stepped up to do anything about it. I would presume the inaction was because of the fact that he was homeless not because he was black. Do you know the individual who stepped up when no one else in the black community would? Do you know who spent tireless hours putting flyers on the cars of persons parked in the churches of the black community? Do you know who waited for the church-goers to get out of church so that he could hand them flyers in an attempt to organize the black community against this horrible miscarriage of justice? Do you know who helped organize the City Hall meeting on January 8, 2011 at Sanford City Hall?? That person was GEORGE ZIMMERMAN.&#8221; &#8211; from a letter to Turner Clayton of the Seminole County NAACP written by &#8220;a concerned Zimmerman family member&#8221;

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2012/04/daniel-zimmerman/quote-of-the-day-narrative-destroying-edition/


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I have no idea whether the following is a true statement but it certainly seems to contradict the many implications in this thread that George Zimmerman was a racist.
> 
> 
> &#8220;You will recall the incident of the beating of the black homeless man Sherman Ware on December 4, 2010 by the son of a Sanford police officer. The beating sparked outrage in the community but there were very few that stepped up to do anything about it. I would presume the inaction was because of the fact that he was homeless not because he was black. Do you know the individual who stepped up when no one else in the black community would? Do you know who spent tireless hours putting flyers on the cars of persons parked in the churches of the black community? Do you know who waited for the church-goers to get out of church so that he could hand them flyers in an attempt to organize the black community against this horrible miscarriage of justice? Do you know who helped organize the City Hall meeting on January 8, 2011 at Sanford City Hall?? That person was GEORGE ZIMMERMAN.&#8221; &#8211; from a letter to Turner Clayton of the Seminole County NAACP written by &#8220;a concerned Zimmerman family member&#8221;
> ...


fucking balloons.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fucking balloons.


Sorry, no comprende.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fucking balloons.


A "Zimmerman family member" wrote this. No photos of him doing this? No flyers to back this up? Funny how he is trying so hard to help organize the "black community." If it wasn't a back issue and rather a homeless one then why was he "organizing" the "black community"? Homelessness is strictly a black problem? Shouldn't this have been for the ENTIRE community? Yeah. VERY believable.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Sorry, no comprende.


fucking dunes.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> A "Zimmerman family member" wrote this. No photos of him doing this? No flyers to back this up? Funny how he is trying so hard to help organize the "black community." If it wasn't a back issue and rather a homeless one then why was he "organizing" the "black community"? Homelessness is strictly a black problem? Shouldn't this have been for the ENTIRE community? Yeah. VERY believable.


Like I said, I don't know whether the statement is true. I only posted it because it contradicts the prevailing wisdom here that Zimmer was a racist. It might be a total fabrication by the Zimmer clan, but I would think that if it is true then there will be people who will step forward to testify to it if that ever becomes necessary. Reading the SYG law, though, I don't see how Zimmer can be charged.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Like I said, I don't know whether the statement is true. I only posted it because it contradicts the prevailing wisdom here that Zimmer was a racist. It might be a total fabrication by the Zimmer clan, but I would think that if it is true then there will be people who will step forward to testify to it if that ever becomes necessary. Reading the SYG law, though, I don't see how Zimmer can be charged.


why post it if you don't know if its true or not. You will defend Zimmerman no matter what it seems.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 3, 2012)

fucking moons


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 3, 2012)

londonfog said:


> fucking moons


Fucking runes.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

londonfog said:


> why post it if you don't know if its true or not. You will defend Zimmerman no matter what it seems.


I said why I posted it when I posted it.

You are wrong about me defending Zimmer at all costs. I am perfectly willing to change my mind about the whole thing. The only facts I have seen corroborate Zimmer's account. The 911 call from Zimmer (the "we don't need you to be doing that" call) sounds to me as if Zimmer in fact does not follow Trayvon after being asked by the dispatcher. If you want to listen for yourself, here is a link to all the 911 calls: http://motherjones.com/politics/2012/03/what-happened-trayvon-martin-explained


The only things I have seen that attempt to put the blame on Zimmer on RIU, or anywhere else, are lame ass speculation about irrelevant stuff like police conspiracies and such. It is going to take more than that to charge Zimmer with a crime.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

fucking rouens.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The 911 call from Zimmer (the "we don't need you to be doing that" call) sounds to me as if Zimmer in fact does not follow Trayvon after being asked by the dispatcher.


yeah, too bad that he was found standing over a dead body several hundred yards away from that place where no vehicle could go 

are you seriously this dumb?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 3, 2012)

Fucking Loons.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

fucking tunes.

zimmerman clearly had some bad tunes playing, that's all.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 3, 2012)

Fucking Tycoon

View attachment 2105282


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 3, 2012)

couldn't find a decent one for "fucking poon" Think I'll stop while I'm ahead.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, too bad that he was found standing over a dead body several hundred yards away from that place where no vehicle could go
> 
> are you seriously this dumb?


I would say even dumber


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

Great arguments to support your side, guys. You guys all missed your true calling. You should have been prosecutors instead of dopers.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Great arguments to support your side, guys. You guys all missed your true calling. You should have been prosecutors instead of dopers.


You mean like Trayvon? I guess that makes us criminals. Like Trayvon.







Fucking Spoon.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Great arguments to support your side, guys. You guys all missed your true calling. You should have been prosecutors instead of dopers.


They could have been like the three amigos, or the three musketeers or something. Well 2 musketeers and 1 muskateerette. If they were the 3 amigos, Carne is played by Martin Short, UB is Steve Martin and London can be the Chevy Chase Character.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> They could have been like the three amigos, or the three musketeers or something. Well 2 musketeers and 1 muskateerette.


The Uterettes. Sounds like a girl band.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You mean like Trayvon? I guess that makes us criminals. Like Trayvon.
> 
> Fucking Spoon.


I suspect you guys are all a bit on the sloppy side to be compared to a trim young teenager.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 3, 2012)

Really? Why, have you been peeking at the other men in the shower again? Homo.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> couldn't find a decent one for "fucking poon" Think I'll stop while I'm ahead.


Found this ... "wanna come to my apartment later for some head?" cn


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Really? Why, have you been peeking at the other men in the shower again? Homo.


Funny. You have nothing. It hurts to be stuck on the losing side of a debate. The best thing for you to do at this point is to cut your losses and keep your mouth shut, but you won't. It is funny to watch though. So for that, I thank you!


----------



## Smirgen (Apr 3, 2012)

NBC News regrets editing of Trayvon shooting call



> (Reuters) - NBC News apologized on Tuesday for the way it edited a broadcast of a conversation between George Zimmerman and a police dispatcher before teenager Trayvon Martin was killed by Zimmerman.
> Last week Fox News did a report in which it presented "before" and "after" versions of the call. NBC had broadcast the edited exchange on its flagship "Today" morning show.
> NBC News launched an investigation after the Fox report.
> "During our investigation it became evident that there was an error made in the production process that we deeply regret," NBC News representative Lauren Kapp said in a statement on Tuesday, in response to a query by Reuters. "We will be taking the necessary steps to prevent this from happening in the future and apologize to our viewers."
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/nbc-news-regrets-editing-trayvon-shooting-call-220720073.html


----------



## desert dude (Apr 3, 2012)

Smirgen said:


> NBC News regrets editing of Trayvon shooting call
> 
> [/SIZE]
> http://news.yahoo.com/nbc-news-regrets-editing-trayvon-shooting-call-220720073.html


"*During our investigation it became evident that there was an error made in the production process..."

*Yeah, right, an error. NBC producers made a simple error. UncleUteris, are you an NBC producer?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Funny. You have nothing. It hurts to be stuck on the losing side of a debate. The best thing for you to do at this point is to cut your losses and keep your mouth shut, but you won't. It is funny to watch though. So for that, I thank you!


hm... that's my line.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Funny. You have nothing. It hurts to be stuck on the losing side of a debate. The best thing for you to do at this point is to cut your losses and keep your mouth shut, but you won't. It is funny to watch though. So for that, I thank you!


says the guy who thinks zimmerman stopped following when the 911 dispatcher told him to.

you have dumb-dumb lies and/or complete idiocy on your side. good luck with that.


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 4, 2012)

lies from the tube and twisted truth lol

this is a joke


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> says the guy who thinks zimmerman stopped following when the 911 dispatcher told him to.
> 
> you have dumb-dumb lies and/or complete idiocy on your side. good luck with that.



ya that was a funny post . . . . . .


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 4, 2012)

NBC has issued a mea culpa for how it edited a phone call between George Zimmerman and a police dispatcher before the killing of Trayvon Martin, reports the Washington Post. In the bit that aired, Zimmerman says this: 
"This guy looks like he&#8217;s up to no good. He looks black."

The full version fills in the gaps between those sentences and shows that Zimmerman offered that Trayvon was black only after being asked: 
Zimmerman: "This guy looks like he&#8217;s up to no good. Or he&#8217;s on drugs or something. It&#8217;s raining and he&#8217;s just walking around, looking about."
Dispatcher: "OK, and this guy&#8212;is he black, white or Hispanic?"
Zimmerman: "He looks black."


NBC's statement, obtained by the Post's Erik Wemple: "During our investigation it became evident that there was an error made in the production process that we deeply regret. We will be taking the necessary steps to prevent this from happening in the future and apologize to our viewers."

Explain that UB.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 4, 2012)

skittles/ice tea = up to no good...wrong again zimmerman you stupid fuck.... i will be happy when they indict this piece of crap.


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 4, 2012)

so you know for an absoolute fact , with no doubt at all that he's guilty?


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 4, 2012)

this is not a court of law..it is the court of public opinion...imo zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter...he needs to be tried...florida is a fucked up place ..he may walk..all it takes is one out of 12 jurors to believe he thought his life was in danger....casey anthony walked and she was very guilty ..zimm may walk also..but he needs to be charged and arrested and tried.


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 4, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> this is not a court of law..it is the court of public opinion...imo zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter...he needs to be tried...florida is a fucked up place ..he may walk..all it takes is one out of 12 jurors to believe he thought his life was in danger....casey anthony walked and she was very guilty ..zimm may walk also..but he needs to be charged and arrested and tried.


court of public somethin... lol funny how everyone has martin as a saint and zimmerman rotting in jail....

the truth will come out in court...


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 4, 2012)

saint? dunno bout all that...here is all i know ..one was walking back to his dads home from a store after purchasing skittles and some tea... one was armed with a handgun out pretending to be a cop... one lived one died ... just curious what is your take on zimmermans history of assaulting people?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

Every 1 is forgetting Zimm is a violent man who LOSES control. Track records are a bitch! 

1) Zimm has a propensity and history of violence. This makes Zimm incapable of dealing with confrontations without resorting to violence. 
2) Zimm was not properly trained to handle confrontation, he should have reported what he saw, and returned home. The simple fact that he was even close enough to be "assaulted" tells me he has insufficient training to handle a firearm in this situation.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh, and straddling corpses isn't in the Florida LEO handbook, pretty sure...LOL.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Every 1 is forgetting Zimm is a violent man who LOSES control. Track records are a bitch!
> 
> 1) Zimm has a propensity and history of violence. This makes Zimm incapable of dealing with confrontations without resorting to violence.
> 2) Zimm was not properly trained to handle confrontation, he should have reported what he saw, and returned home. The simple fact that he was even close enough to be "assaulted" tells me he has insufficient training to handle a firearm in this situation.


Yes, because we all know it is pathetically easy to stay away from a 17 year old high school football player. They are so totally out of shape usually.

Zimmerman should have been easily able to out sprint him...

NBC clearly made Zimmerman out to be a racist when he OBVIOUSLY had a problem with Travan wandering around and looking about in the middle of a rain storm. He keyed on Travan because he wasnt walking directly home and was acting suspicious. Now, since we obviously have evidence (the same level of evidence you have on zimmerman) that Travan is a petty thief, he was justified to monitor him.

Travan died for assaulting someone, not buying a bag of skittles.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 4, 2012)

zimmerman should have stayed in his car..what are you talking about?


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 4, 2012)

Zimmerman approached Trayvon. He has no right to use deadly force!! 

You have brought shame to your family


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yes, because we all know it is pathetically easy to stay away from a 17 year old high school football player. They are so totally out of shape usually.
> 
> Zimmerman should have been easily able to out sprint him...
> 
> ...


OBVIOUSLY YOU HAVE NO TRAINING WITH FIRE ARMS! It's obvious. So obvious. Why approach you when I have a gun? Why approach you when police are on the way? Why straddle your corps? WHY!? If you see me at 100 yards, and charge me, your dead at 50 yards. If I'm acting like a thug, I close distance and start verbiage. If Zimmy was really neighborhood watch, he should have stayed that way. Not neighborhood Stops. Not neighborhood Security. Neighborhood WATCH. 

Zimmy can't even handle observe and report mall cop shit, you really think he's innocent? And it's better to be violent than a thief? Are you a radical muslim or something? I'd rather get robbed than shot any day. If I see something out of the ordinary, I don't grab my mossberg, I grab a phone. Zimm didn't know if TM was looking for an address or frying balls on acid. He shouldn't have followed at all. He should have called the police, Before he shot someone. Period. TM was not in anyone's home. He wasn't committing any crimes. 

And not even going to trial! What a farce! If someone killed your boy, I'll bet you'll want more than a couple beat cops saying, "Looks that way."


----------



## Kush70 (Apr 4, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Zimmerman approached Trayvon. He has no right to use deadly force!!
> 
> You have brought shame to your family


no right at all huh... yeah ok

no shame to my family..at all

the truth will come out with the wash


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> zimmerman should have stayed in his car..what are you talking about?


We all know how pathetically easy it is to outrun a 17 year old football player in a pickup truck!


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 4, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Zimmerman approached Trayvon. He has no right to use deadly force!!
> 
> You have brought shame to your family


 Approaching someone is the same as a physical attack? When you walk up to the clerk to pay for your groceris you are approaching them, don't blame the clerk if they shoot you dead, you were being aggressive.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> We all know how pathetically easy it is to outrun a 17 year old football player in a pickup truck!


then why is his truck hundreds of yards away from the spot where Trayvan was shot?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> then why is his truck hundreds of yards away from the spot where Trayvan was shot?


Because Trayvon dragged Zimmerman out of his truck around two corners, down a sidewalk and then up on some grass where Zimmerman FINALLY pulled out his gun and shot Trayvon. Zimmerman had to shoot him. Otherwise he would have been dragged to death... over grass...


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 4, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> NBC clearly made Zimmerman out to be a racist when he OBVIOUSLY had a problem with Travan wandering around and looking about in the middle of a rain storm. He keyed on Travan because he wasnt walking directly home and was acting suspicious. Now, since we obviously have evidence (the same level of evidence you have on zimmerman) that Travan is a petty thief, he was justified to monitor him.
> 
> Travan died for assaulting someone, not buying a bag of skittles.


Trayvon's suspicious behavior was standing in the clubhouse away from the rain and then walking home. Trayvon wasn't "wandering around." He was going home. There is absolutely no evidence that Trayvon has engaged in any criminal behavior. He has no police record. He has no history of violence or criminal activity. None. Zimmerman has a documented history of violence and criminal behavior.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Because Trayvon dragged Zimmerman out of his truck around two corners, down a sidewalk and then up on some grass where Zimmerman FINALLY pulled out his gun and shot Trayvon. Zimmerman had to shoot him. Otherwise he would have been dragged to death... over grass...


 Loved that!

EXACTLY! STAY in the car, don't get out and start following this, "Suspicious Menace."

Hope I never have to deliver a pizza in Zimm's neighborhood. I'd be suspicious driving around looking at houses. And if someone approached me, I'd tell them to fuck off, because this is America, and I have my papers!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Travan died for assaulting someone, not buying a bag of skittles.


unfounded. no evidence of this whatsoever.

we might as well conclude that zimmerman assaulted martin, we have just as much evidence for that, and it is more likely given zimmerman's history of violence and "snapping".

you also have zero evidence that martin is a thief.

ya know, it's not generally a good sign when you have to resort to lying.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Explain that UB.


martin was partly responsible for his own demise because he was wearing a hoodie and was a fucking moon. or goon. or something like that.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> martin was partly responsible for his own demise because he was wearing a hoodie and was a fucking moon. or goon. or something like that.


He had like 12 women's wedding rings in his bag one day. Don't play the "innocent kid" cry me a river bullshit, it's below your IQ.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He had like 12 women's wedding rings in his bag one day. Don't play the "innocent kid" cry me a river bullshit, it's below your IQ.


you're 17, walking home from the store with some candy. how would you describe yourself?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 4, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He had like 12 women's wedding rings in his bag one day. Don't play the "innocent kid" cry me a river bullshit, it's below your IQ.


And none of the jewelry could be traced to any robberies. Otherwise, unlike Zimmerman, he would have gone to court, spent some time in a juvenile facility (hell, knowing Florida, he would have been tried as an adult) and earned a criminal record. Which he didn't.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He had like 12 women's wedding rings in his bag one day. Don't play the "innocent kid" cry me a river bullshit, it's below your IQ.


Oh how can I resist? How do we know they weren't his momma's? cn


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

The police would not have shot TM. So unless your claiming that, give it up. Zimm should have let the professionals handle it. That's why they're there. That's why police have escalation of force. No where on http://www.ready.gov does it instruct citizens to arm themselves and run armed patrols through the streets. No where.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Oh how can I resist? How do we know they weren't his momma's? cn


What if he was trying on different rings to get a size for when he wins super bowls?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 4, 2012)

This thread has really open my eyes to the uncaring, stupidity, and bigotry that still exists in the world today


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh, fam! It's tickling how Americans scream We're #1. No, more like number 11. What's worse, is only a few Americans actually know.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> The police would not have shot TM. So unless your claiming that, give it up. Zimm should have let the professionals handle it. That's why they're there. That's why police have escalation of force. No where on http://www.ready.gov does it instruct citizens to arm themselves and run armed patrols through the streets. No where.





I'll raise your 'Ready.gov" with a heaping of 'A well-regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.'

You have a pair of threes, I have a royal flush.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I'll raise your 'Ready.gov" with a heaping of 'A well-regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.'
> 
> You have a pair of threes, I have a royal flush.


I got a pair of nuts, in your mouth.

The only time a full house beats a royal flush.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Oh how can I resist? How do we know they weren't his momma's? cn


Twelve wedding rings? Who is she, Elizabeth Taylor?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 4, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> I got a pair of nuts, in your mouth.
> 
> The only time a full house beats a royal flush.


Are these them?







Yummy.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> And none of the jewelry could be traced to any robberies. Otherwise, unlike Zimmerman, he would have gone to court, spent some time in a juvenile facility (hell, knowing Florida, he would have been tried as an adult) and earned a criminal record. Which he didn't.


Had't heard about him having had 12 women's wedding rings in his posession but to claim that he had them through legal means is a stretch imo. A HUGE stretch lol.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 5, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Had't heard about him having had 12 women's wedding rings in his posession but to claim that he had them through legal means is a stretch imo. A HUGE stretch lol.


A completely ridiculous stretch..."that syringe isn't mine officer and I don't know how it got in my bag" sort of levels of ridiculousness.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> A completely ridiculous stretch..."that syringe isn't mine officer and I don't know how it got in my bag" sort of levels of ridiculousness.


martin had a bag of skittles, an iced tea, and $22 dollars on him when he was shot to death by a wannabe cop vigilante with a history of assault, drinking, and losing his temper pursued him in his truck and then on foot for several hundred yards before shooting him to death.

he did not have any rings on him. he did have his cellphone, and was talking to his girlfriend just a minute before zimmerman shot him to death.

we hear someone calling for help in the 911 tapes for 30 seconds or so before a gunshot is heard and the yells for help end. we hear the cries for help even as the gunshot is fired. if there was a voice analyst who could say that the yells for help came from zimmerman, we would have heard it by now. it's been a while since they concluded that the calls for help are not zimmerman's.

every single eyewitness who describes what happened before and after the gunshot all say that this happened in the grass. the ones who saw the immediate events after the shooting describe zimmerman straddling martin and getting up easily, looking uninjured and worried. he walks over to the sidewalk and puts his hand to his forehead looking worried.

only a minute previous, martin was simply walking home, talking to his girlfriend on the cellphone. a man with a gun who referred to martin as an "asshole that always gets away" and a "fucking goon" followed him for at least 2 minutes after 911 dispatchers told him that it was not necessary. he got out of his truck and followed him for a hundred yards or so, maybe two hundred. that is 100-200 paces, which equals about 100-200 seconds at a normal pace.

that is the 2 minutes between george zimmerman hanging up with 911, getting out of his truck, following martin, and confronting him once his cellphone call ended. in fact, he was probably walking pretty fast.

now, in the 1 minute between zimmerman catching up to martin and zimmerman killing martin, zimmerman says that martin punched him in the nose from behind, took him down to the sidewalk and started bashing his skull in, his arms were pinned, and he was trying to inch his way to the grass as he shot martin in the chest nearly point blank without getting any blood on him.

you got any bridges you want to sell?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> martin had a bag of skittles, an iced tea, and $22 dollars on him when he was shot to death by a wannabe cop vigilante with a history of assault, drinking, and losing his temper pursued him in his truck and then on foot for several hundred yards before shooting him to death.
> 
> he did not have any rings on him. he did have his cellphone, and was talking to his girlfriend just a minute before zimmerman shot him to death.
> 
> ...


You constantly harp on Zimmerman's record but dont want to talk about the 12 wedding rings and the suspicious behavior of someone who was not just walking home but was casing the joint.

Whether Zimmerman knew it or not he certainly had probable cause for watching Travan.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 5, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You constantly harp on Zimmerman's record but dont want to talk about the 12 wedding rings and the suspicious behavior of someone who was not just walking home but was casing the joint.
> 
> Whether Zimmerman knew it or not he certainly had probable cause for watching Travan.


Not racist at all.


----------



## maryjane*88 (Apr 5, 2012)

yeah i heard the tape, zimmerman should be in jail. He was warned not too approach. Next casey anthony i guess. Im from the uk


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 5, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You constantly harp on Zimmerman's record but dont want to talk about the 12 wedding rings and the suspicious behavior of someone who was not just walking home but was casing the joint.
> 
> Whether Zimmerman knew it or not he certainly had probable cause for watching Travan.


Watch,watch,watch. Yes, he may have had a reason to WATCH him. He had no authority. (Remember he was instructed by police to stand down.) As soon as 911 says,"STOP!." He should have stopped. But no, he didn't. He had no right to follow, confront and kill TM. Period.

And civilians don't get probable cause, because they are not legally authorized investigators. So he really should have stayed in the truck, which is why every one is pissed. And if TM was your kid, you'd be outraged at the blatancy of this situation.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 5, 2012)

agreed fraw...what do you think the chances of zimm serving time are?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 5, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> agreed fraw...what do you think the chances of zimm serving time are?


Not likely. My guess is he'll be shot in his home in a couple years as retaliation. Personally, I'd rather do a few years. I knew a boy who was killed in a similar way. He was running from cops, jumped a fence, and was shot by the home owner trying to cross the back lawn. The police ruled it justified because the suspect entered the property and approached the owner quickly. All good right? A year later the old man was shot 11 times in his home...Hmmm...Wonder why?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 5, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Not likely. My guess is he'll be shot in his home in a couple years as retaliation. Personally, I'd rather do a few years. I knew a boy who was killed in a similar way. He was running from cops, jumped a fence, and was shot by the home owner trying to cross the back lawn. The police ruled it justified because the suspect entered the property and approached the owner quickly. All good right? A year later the old man was shot 11 times in his home...Hmmm...Wonder why?


Are you saying innocent little Van-tray knows people who would shoot Zimmerman in his home in retaliation? Nice crowd he must've associated with.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 5, 2012)

if he were my brother ...i would kill zimm down the road..i believe in an eye for an eye...if no justice in the courts..then street justice


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Apr 5, 2012)

Florida is a corrupt state. I have known this for years, and i have made the decision to NEVER travel there. I prefer to take my vacation money to states that allow me to live my life. Colorado gets my vacation money a lot.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Are you saying innocent little Van-tray knows people who would shoot Zimmerman in his home in retaliation? Nice crowd he must've associated with.


I know people who would shoot in retaliation. And? You probably do too. Let's be real...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 5, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> if he were my brother ...i would kill zimm down the road..i believe in an eye for an eye...if no justice in the courts..then street justice


I would take both of his hands, grind them up, drop him off at a hospital, and go turn myself in.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 5, 2012)

And I love how Zimm supporters are trying to paint TM as a criminal, LIKE IT MATTERS! There is a reason why we have police. There is a reason why we have rights. I've fucked up a few times. Do I deserve to be shot and die alone on a sidewalk in the rain!? FUCK NO!

Think about the Bar brawls you had as a kid. Any one of those guys could have shot you and had Zimm's story. HELLO!


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 5, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I would take both of his hands, grind them up, drop him off at a hospital, and go turn myself in.


American fuck yeah! No1 at the Ultimate keyboard warrior world championships!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> American fuck yeah! No1 at the Ultimate keyboard warrior world championships!


When a human is enraged, there's no end to what he might accomplish. If you don't believe me, ask Zimm.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 5, 2012)

eh..not being a keyboard warrior...what would you do if he was your lil brother or nephew?..just sit back quietly and take it? accept that this d bag wanna be cop murdered your family member and chalk it up as justifiable ?...i think not..you would be irate and want your pound of flesh..difference is i can think outside the box..how would i react to this terrible injustice ?...how would i feel?...try it sometime


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 5, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> eh..not being a keyboard warrior...what would you do if he was your lil brother or nephew?..just sit back quietly and take it? accept that this d bag wanna be cop murdered your family member and chalk it up as justifiable ?...i think not..you would be irate and want your pound of flesh..difference is i can think outside the box..how would i react to this terrible injustice ?...how would i feel?...try it sometime


.......Like


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 5, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Watch,watch,watch. Yes, he may have had a reason to WATCH him. He had no authority. (Remember he was instructed by police to stand down.) As soon as 911 says,"STOP!." He should have stopped. But no, he didn't. He had no right to follow, confront and kill TM. Period.
> 
> And civilians don't get probable cause, because they are not legally authorized investigators. So he really should have stayed in the truck, which is why every one is pissed. And if TM was your kid, you'd be outraged at the blatancy of this situation.


If it was my kid he would not be going around assaulting people and still would be alive today...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 5, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Not racist at all.


How does citing ones criminal history equate to racism?

Your arguments are pathetic. The fact that you actually think you WON any argument with me over the internet is laughable.


----------



## Total Head (Apr 5, 2012)

considering that the voice analyses concluded that the screaming voice on the 911 call was NOT zimmerman, any thread that guy had to hang on to is gone imo. 

i don't care if trayvon had just ridden his bike through zimmerman's prized petunias. you don't get to shoot someone in a confrontation that you initiated because you're suddenly scared he's going to kick your ass. why wasn't zimmerman worried about getting his ass kicked when he decided to follow the kid in the first place? because he was packing? sounds righteous to me


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 5, 2012)

Trayvan pissed in Zimmermans begonias


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 5, 2012)

Total Head said:


> considering that the voice analyses concluded that the screaming voice on the 911 call was NOT zimmerman, any thread that guy had to hang on to is gone imo.
> 
> i don't care if trayvon had just ridden his bike through zimmerman's prized petunias. you don't get to shoot someone in a confrontation that you initiated because you're suddenly scared he's going to kick your ass. why wasn't zimmerman worried about getting his ass kicked when he decided to follow the kid in the first place? because he was packing? sounds righteous to me


They also got less than a match for Nixon on a known Nixon recording ie. those "experts" lack expertise


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 5, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> How does citing ones criminal history equate to racism?
> 
> Your arguments are pathetic. The fact that you actually think you WON any argument with me over the internet is laughable.


Your thinly veiled bullshit shows why no one would ever procreate with you. If you had a son. Keep dreaming of that scenario. 

Maybe when the roofies have worn off and you drop your "date" off in one of your preferred pro-life states, maybe then you can hold out hope she doesnt coat hanger herself, you disgusting sack of shit. 

You're lucky your cells stick together and dont realize what an asshole you are and begin instant necrosis.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 5, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Your thinly veiled bullshit shows why no one would ever procreate with you. If you had a son. Keep dreaming of that scenario.
> 
> Maybe when the roofies have worn off and you drop your "date" off in one of your preferred pro-life states, maybe then you can hold out hope she doesnt coat hanger herself, you disgusting sack of shit.
> 
> You're lucky your cells stick together and dont realize what an asshole you are and begin instant necrosis.


Do you want a Kleenex for your noob tears? Stop whining, its politics.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Do you want a Kleenex for your noob tears? Stop whining, its politics.



No tears my pasty friend. NLSXK1 is just delusional. Zimmerman didnt know Trayvons past but judged him on his looks and NLSXK1 defends that based on nothing more than his imagined white male persecution complex.


----------



## Total Head (Apr 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> They also got less than a match for Nixon on a known Nixon recording ie. those "experts" lack expertise


be that as it may, the nixon tapes were analog and the analysis was new at the time and a lot more prone to human error than today's digital recordings/technology are. we now have technology to sort out the "voice variables", log and chart them, and have them analyzed by several experts within hours.

different experts are saying they found a 48-55% match as opposed to the 90% and higher they would expect for a voice match. these are different experts using different technologies. one of the analysts went so far as to say that his research led him to believe that the screaming voice was in fact trayvon, although no data was given, and i'm not aware of them even having samples of trayvon's voice. worth noting anyhow, imo.

zimmerman's story is not checking out. no broken nose or bruises, and he wasn't the one screaming for his life. to me, that tanks his whole defense.


----------



## artofit (Apr 5, 2012)

I say, this bull does not belong in this site. Lets not waste each other's time ha?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 5, 2012)

Total Head said:


> be that as it may, the nixon tapes were analog and the analysis was new at the time and a lot more prone to human error than today's digital recordings/technology are. we now have technology to sort out the "voice variables", log and chart them, and have them analyzed by several experts within hours.
> 
> different experts are saying they found a 48-55% match as opposed to the 90% and higher they would expect for a voice match. these are different experts using different technologies. one of the analysts went so far as to say that his research led him to believe that the screaming voice was in fact trayvon, although no data was given, and i'm not aware of them even having samples of trayvon's voice. worth noting anyhow, imo.
> 
> zimmerman's story is not checking out. no broken nose or bruises, and he wasn't the one screaming for his life. to me, that tanks his whole defense.


That's not what the voice analysts said. They said there was a 48% possibility it MIGHT be Zimmerman. To get a positive match it would have to be 90% or above. They said because it was such a low percentage the only conclusion is that someone else was screaming. In light of the fact that no one else was SUPPOSED to have been involved, the only alternative would be Trayvon. They never came out and said the voice was, in fact, Trayvon.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 5, 2012)

Conventional Wisdom? I doubt Zimmbomb was a racist.. But he sure did kill that boy


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 5, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Conventional Wisdom? I doubt Zimmbomb was a racist.. But he sure did kill that boy


I believe he is racist and I think it had a part to play in his actions but I think he anger issues played a much larger role and it got away from him.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 5, 2012)

Lets play! In one sentence...

What was Zim Zimminney thinking, in his head, when he was stepping out of his truck?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 5, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Lets play! In one sentence...
> 
> What was Zim Zimminney thinking, in his head, when he was stepping out of his truck?


Background music cues up..."One man must take a stand against tyranny. One man must draw the line in the stand. And that man is...Bum-bum-bum-da-daaa...GEORGE ZIMMERMAN!"


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That's not what the voice analysts said. They said there was a 48% possibility it MIGHT be Zimmerman. To get a positive match it would have to be 90% or above. They said because it was such a low percentage the only conclusion is that someone else was screaming. In light of the fact that no one else was SUPPOSED to have been involved, the only alternative would be Trayvon. They never came out and said the voice was, in fact, Trayvon.


Infact they came out and said they couldn't make a positive ID, it was more a match to Zimmermans than Martins tho, care to indulge?


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 5, 2012)

"Imma get me this here coon!"


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Infact they came out and said they couldn't make a positive ID, it was more a match to Zimmermans than Martins tho, care to indulge?


How could it have been more of a match when they didn't have a sample of Martin's voice to draw that conclusion? Which they said from the very beginning. Now you're just pulling this shit right out of your ass.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 5, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> "Imma get me this here coon!"


That's the liberal version of the phonecall alright.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 5, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Lets play! In one sentence...
> 
> What was Zim Zimminney thinking, in his head, when he was stepping out of his truck?


We know what he was thinking because we have the 911 call. 

"These assholes always get away"
He made sure that didnt happen

"Fucking _oons"
He has something against _oons


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 5, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> We know what he was thinking because we have the 911 call.
> 
> "These assholes always get away"
> He made sure that didnt happen
> ...


In reality we don't know what happened, so you're still only speculating, remember that.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nope that is an actual recording. Remember that. 

How much more can you get into someones head than when they tell you their unsolicited thoughts?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 5, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Nope that is an actual recording. Remember that.
> 
> How much more can you get into someones head than when they tell you their unsolicited thoughts?


So cos he called the cops on a suspicious looking (to him) guy he just went and shot him? Thats like saying x + y = 21 without knowing x or y.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You constantly harp on Zimmerman's record but dont want to talk about the 12 wedding rings and the suspicious behavior of someone who was not just walking home but was casing the joint.


they hand out death sentences without a trial for the crime of "looking about in the rain"?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> If it was my kid he would not be going around assaulting people and still would be alive today...


you have zero evidence of this, and with the timeline being what it was and zimmerman's history being what it was, smart money was on zimmerman initially assaulting martin, especially with the cries for help.

3 minutes before the cops showed up, zimmerman was in his truck. 1 minute before the cops showed up, martin was on the phone. it's a good 100-200 yards between zimmerman's truck and the scene of the murder, which is a good 2 minute brisk walk. zimmerman is the one with the history of violence, not martin.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> So cos he called the cops on a suspicious looking (to him) guy he just went and shot him? Thats like saying x + y = 21 without knowing x or y.


the + is stalking right?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 5, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Nope that is an actual recording. Remember that.
> 
> How much more can you get into someones head than when they tell you their unsolicited thoughts?




Damn you hear words that experts say they cant even be sure what it was.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> They also got less than a match for Nixon on a known Nixon recording ie. those "experts" lack expertise


i know cats and dogs smarter than you and this statement.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Your thinly veiled bullshit shows why no one would ever procreate with you. If you had a son. Keep dreaming of that scenario.
> 
> Maybe when the roofies have worn off and you drop your "date" off in one of your preferred pro-life states, maybe then you can hold out hope she doesnt coat hanger herself, you disgusting sack of shit.
> 
> You're lucky your cells stick together and dont realize what an asshole you are and begin instant necrosis.


***like***


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> ... it was more a match to Zimmermans than Martins tho...


i know cats and dogs smarter than you. keep making shit up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn you hear words that experts say they cant even be sure what it was.....


like what? fucking _oons?

that 911 tape of zimmerman's call is going to be his worst nemesis in a court of law. he hung himself.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 5, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> We know what he was thinking because we have the 911 call.
> 
> "These assholes always get away"
> He made sure that didnt happen
> ...





Mindmelted said:


> Damn you hear words that experts say they cant even be sure what it was.....


Show me anything in his post that indicates he is using words the experts aren't sure about. The only word that is in question is the word after "Fucking". Everything else is spot on.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

kids gonna get 5-8 for manslaughter . . .. .this is all like waiting for romney to win GOP


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 5, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> kids gonna get 5-8 for manslaughter . . .. .this is all like waiting for romney to win GOP


He'll plea bargain for involuntary manslaughter and get a year plus probation.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Show me anything in his post that indicates he is using words the experts aren't sure about. The only word that is in question is the word after "Fucking". Everything else is spot on.


thing is zimmerman used his judgment to determine this kid was a threat to the nieghborhood . . . . .. and he wasnt . . . .when you react from fear and paranoi and your wrong and you do something illeagal like stalk and prey on people . . .by the way hunting people is illegal . . . . . .then you take on the responsibility for being wrong . . .. . . 

5-8 manslaughter after the fuck ups in this case no way the DA is letting him go without 5 in

you watch 5-8 and he comes out a lot more fucked up then when he went in . . . .and he will go back . . . .thanks america for teaching stupid people its OK to exercise free will even if it takes it away from others . . . .as long as they are 1/5 of a person in my head its ok . . .FUCKING OONS


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i know cats and dogs smarter than you. keep making shit up.



Woof woof woof (sound of Lassie barking)

Huh? what is it girl?

Bark bark woof

Oh my god Timmy is trapped in a well! 

Okay so the dog comment makes sense....which cat is smarter?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Show me anything in his post that indicates he is using words the experts aren't sure about. The only word that is in question is the word after "Fucking". Everything else is spot on.




Show me where any expert said that word is COON for sure !!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

Rob Roy said:


> Woof woof woof (sound of Lassie barking)
> 
> Huh? what is it girl?
> 
> ...


lol. my cats do the same thing when one of their fellow cats is locked in a room.

they'll come up to me and start meowing wildly, i'll do the "what is it, lassie?" routine with them, and they lead me to the room of said trapped cat.

i've taught one cat to meow on command.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Show me where any expert said that word is COON for sure !!!!!!


i have cats smarter than you.

go back and read what bundee wrote, especially the part where he writes "_oons".

fucking loons.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 5, 2012)

but he means coons and you know it.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> but he means coons and you know it.....


yep, that's probably what zimmerman meant. i agree.

[video=youtube;06DddH-j1bM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06DddH-j1bM[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 5, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> We know what he was thinking because we have the 911 call.
> 
> "These assholes always get away"
> He made sure that didnt happen
> ...





Mindmelted said:


> Damn you hear words that experts say they cant even be sure what it was.....





Carne Seca said:


> Show me anything in his post that indicates he is using words the experts aren't sure about. The only word that is in question is the word after "Fucking". Everything else is spot on.





Mindmelted said:


> *Show me where any expert said that word is COON for sure* !!!!!!


Let's recap before you decide go off on a tangent of your own making.

The original poster that you took such umbrage with never said coon.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 5, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> but he means coons and you know it.....


Seriously?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Let's recap before you decide go off on a tangent of your own making.
> 
> The original poster that you took such umbrage with never said coon.


ya wanna know why they are so defensive on this one?

because they know in their heart of hearts exactly what zimmerman said. and it wasn't goons.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ya wanna know why they are so defensive on this one?
> 
> because they know in their heart of hearts exactly what zimmerman said. and it wasn't goons.




Keep dreaming rich boy.......


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ya wanna know why they are so defensive on this one?
> 
> because they know in their heart of hearts exactly what zimmerman said. and it wasn't goons.


Who the fuck says goons except in bad ganster movies?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Seriously?


mindmelted knows that he said coons.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> mindmelted knows that he said coons.


Which is why he is switching to an ad hominem attack rather than arguing with facts.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Which is why he is switching to an ad hominem attack rather than arguing with facts.


Facts are that there is No expert that has said that is the word used.
Even after the tape was cleaned up and all.
So you and ub can keep blowing each other and assuming what other people belive and or think.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ya wanna know why they are so defensive on this one?
> 
> because they know in their heart of hearts exactly what zimmerman said. and it wasn't goons.


Another progressive mind-reader heard from. You ought to start a diary over on KOS.

I can't believe you idiots are still arguing over this.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the + is stalking right?


Does that mean the 21 is ... Blackjack? cn


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2012)

I know i shouldn't, but ... the gray hoodies made me do it. cn


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 5, 2012)

I just listened to the CNN report with the cleaned up audio. It certainly sounds like he said "It'sfucking cold", which is exactly what the reporter and sound engineer ended up saying Zimmerman most likely said. Obviously, nothing is definitive, like EVERYTHING in this case... but if it was an unusually cold, rainy night (which it was) and he was out of his vehicle, I think it's more than plausible.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 5, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I just listened to the CNN report with the cleaned up audio. It certainly sounds like he said "fucking cold", which is exactly what the reporter and sound engineer ended up saying Zimmerman most likely said. Obviously, nothing is definitive, like EVERYTHING in this case... but if it was an unusually cold, rainy night (which it was) and he was out of his vehicle, I think it's more than plausible.


You are obviously RACISSSTTTTT!

Does that about cover it, divine uterus?


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 5, 2012)

Zimmerman got out of his truck.. For what?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 5, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Facts are that there is No expert that has said that is the word used.
> Even after the tape was cleaned up and all.
> So you and ub can keep blowing each other and assuming what other people belive and or think.


No one is disputing what you're saying you fucking jackass. No one said anything about coons. You're the one that keeps bringing that shit up. And for fuck's sake, you just got through saying that you know what another poster is "thinking". Who is doing the assuming here?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 5, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Zimmerman got out of his truck.. For what?



Was there a sign saying dont leave your truck !!!!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 5, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Zimmerman got out of his truck.. For what?


A shoe shine, apparently.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 5, 2012)

He was still in his truck during the 911 call. The "fucking cold" shouldnt have mattered if he was in the vehicle when he placed the call.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> A shoe shine, apparently.


what is he Billy Batts now?

[video=youtube;2oP1NMB_I0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oP1NMB_I0s[/video]

Zimm might just end up like Billy Batts


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Does that mean the 21 is ... Blackjack? cn



it means wear hoodie and dont pass go dont colleect 200 dollars . . . . .

what out america and people visiting america we can now racial/prejedicially profile you and stock you and when confronted and defensive we can shoot you

and when i mean we i mean the majority of america that thinks they live in poverty , the things they dont have or material litems their niegboors have and there assumptions are more important than your life. . . . . what a bunch of BS


----------



## desert dude (Apr 5, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> it means wear hoodie and dont pass go dont colleect 200 dollars . . . . .
> 
> what out america and people visiting america we can now racial/prejedicially profile you and stock you and when confronted and defensive we can shoot you
> 
> and when i mean we i mean the majority of america that thinks they live in poverty , the things they dont have or material litems their niegboors have and there assumptions are more important than your life. . . . . what a bunch of BS


If you give a key board to 100 progressives and allow them 100 years of randomly pressing keys, will they arrive at a coherent sentence? I doubt it.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 5, 2012)

desert dude said:


> If you give a key board to 100 progressives and allow them 100 years of randomly pressing keys, will they arrive at a coherent sentence? I doubt it.


I didnt know progress was a bad thing but when in Rome.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

desert dude said:


> If you give a key board to 100 progressives and allow them 100 years of randomly pressing keys, will they arrive at a coherent sentence? I doubt it.





your own intelligence is highly dubious if you think the correctness of my sentence structure or my grammar has any reflection on my intellect 

you elitist swine

and trust me . . . .you not even at my level . . . . .. . go have some more coffee and think about it


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

desert dude said:


> If you give a key board to 100 progressives and allow them 100 years of randomly pressing keys, will they arrive at a coherent sentence? I doubt it.


but if you leave desert dude alone in a room with a picture of antonin scalia, he will be masturbating furiously within 100 seconds.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 5, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> your own intelligence is highly dubious if you think the correctness of my sentence structure or my grammar has any reflection on my intellect
> 
> you elitist swine


Sam, that response was actually pretty good. No misspellings, grammar mostly correct, content understandable, bonus points for use of "swine". I give it a B. See, you can do it!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

i love putting regurgitation ass clowns like you in your place

who can only see what they are told . . .. . . 

no talent ass clown just like zimmerman no wonder you applaud his do nothing lifestyle and behavior

go torture something


----------



## desert dude (Apr 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> but if you leave desert dude alone in a room with a picture of antonin scalia, he will be masturbating furiously within 100 seconds.


Actually, my favorite justice is Clarence Thomas, cause I am not a racist .


----------



## desert dude (Apr 5, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i love putting regurgitation as clowns like you in your place
> 
> who can only see what they are told . . .. . .
> 
> no talent ass clown just like zimmerman no wonder you appluad his do nothing lifestyle and behavior go torture something


Sammy boy, you fell right off the wagon again.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

No, my aggressive language is on point . . . 

you don not deserve a well constructed sentence from me


----------



## desert dude (Apr 5, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> No, my aggressive language is on point . . .
> 
> you don not deserve a well constructed sentence from me


Won't you think of the other readers then? Don't they deserve to know what you think?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Actually, my favorite justice is Clarence Thomas, cause I am not a racist .


i love people who go out of the way to make sure no one thinks they're racist.

thomas may be your favorite, but scalia is the one who rocks your world at night.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Actually, my favorite justice is Clarence Thomas, cause I am not a racist .


and you judge what i say . . . i hope there is some unwritten sarcasm in there, because to specify that you favor someone because of race is about as racist as it gets just because its benign racism doesn't change the fact that the traits and qualities that brought you to this conclusion are based on skin tone . . . .and imho that is racism

but im sure you didnt mean it that way . . . .. .your just unable to use your words correctly . . . . .whats worse not know how to use the English language or using it incorrectly


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Won't you think of the other readers then? Don't they deserve to know what you think?


they can ask if they are confused or critise . . . .. being this bad with grammar it happans a lot . . .more of a insurnace system to weed out the losers

or you can just be smart and read between the errors


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Actually, my favorite justice is Clarence Thomas, cause I am not a racist .


If he offers you a Coke, is it impolite to check the glass? cn


----------



## desert dude (Apr 5, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> and you judge what i say . . . i hope there is some unwritten sarcasm in there, because to specify that you favor someone because of race is about as racist as it gets just because its benign racism doesn't change the fact that the traits and qualities that brought you to this conclusion are based on skin tone . . . .and imho that is racism
> 
> but im sure you didnt mean it that way . . . .. .your just unable to use your words correctly . . . . .whats worse not know how to use the English language or using it incorrectly


No, the sarcasm was in written form.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> and you judge what i say . . . i hope there is some unwritten sarcasm in there, because to specify that you favor someone because of race is about as racist as it gets just because its benign racism doesn't change the fact that the traits and qualities that brought you to this conclusion are based on skin tone . . . .and imho that is racism
> 
> but im sure you didnt mean it that way . . . .. .your just unable to use your words correctly . . . . .whats worse not know how to use the English language or using it incorrectly


do you think desert douche has a black friend, too?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

i bet thats how he says it too . .. lmfao

whitty dont even know he is the part of the problem vs the solution . . . .if you see skin tone and use it as a way to judge someone either positively or negatively your racist

the groupings of genes that reflect skin tone have nothing to do with who you are or your value in any way . . . .and if you think other wise then you are just lost imho


----------



## desert dude (Apr 5, 2012)

At least I got us bickering amongst ourselves and off the Trayvon topic momentarily.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 5, 2012)

[youtube]mGBSNlz77Qo[/youtube]

New audio of Zimm's interaction with the first police officer on the scene. Not really, but I'm sure it sounded similar.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 5, 2012)

Well it's official, Zimmerman's Lawyers have decided that their client said, "fucking punks!" So, now _that's _cleared up we can go about our lives again. I didn't realize that the Florida accent makes punks sound like poons (with a soft K of course).


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Well it's official, Zimmerman's Lawyers have decided that their client said, "fucking punks!" So, now _that's _cleared up we can go about our lives again. I didn't realize that the Florida accent makes punks sound like poons (with a soft K of course).


In Florida, Sunny D is called Punk Tang. cn


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 5, 2012)

dude that recording just sounded like he was out of breath

Breath out real hard and think about what is sound like


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 5, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> In Florida, Sunny D is called Punk Tang. cn



LOL too funny.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 5, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> dude that recording just sounded like he was out of breath
> 
> Breath out real hard and think about what is sound like


Out of breath from driving?


----------



## Parker (Apr 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Well it's official, Zimmerman's Lawyers have decided that their client said, "fucking punks!" So, now _that's _cleared up we can go about our lives again. I didn't realize that the Florida accent makes punks sound like poons (with a soft K of course).


His lawyers sound like Rod Blagojevich.


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Apr 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Well it's official, Zimmerman's Lawyers have decided that their client said, "fucking punks!" So, now _that's _cleared up we can go about our lives again. I didn't realize that the Florida accent makes punks sound like poons (with a soft K of course).


In all honesty, the first time I heard it that's what I heard. And that's after my brain was already programmed by others to hear coons.


----------



## beardo (Apr 5, 2012)

Maybe Zimmerman stepped in raccoon shit while talking to 911 dispatch and trying to protect his neighborhood


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 5, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Out of breath from driving?


prove to me he was driving when the call was in place


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> prove to me he was driving when the call was in place


http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/326700-full-transcript-zimmerman.html

dispatcher: what address are you parked in front of?

zimmerman: i don't know...

lulz.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/326700-full-transcript-zimmerman.html
> 
> dispatcher: what address are you parked in front of?
> 
> ...


Maybe he was ...... preoccupied?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Maybe he was ...... preoccupied?


...or drunk?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/326700-full-transcript-zimmerman.html
> 
> dispatcher: what address are you parked in front of?
> 
> ...


Congratulation Buck that article did not make one reference to a car or anyone in vehicle. 
Not to mention that that article was some random pdf with no author so its not a viable source ..



thank you try again...





PS: a contributor is not an author of the actual event they just make it news worthy.


----------



## Smirgen (Apr 6, 2012)

[h=1]Two Black Teens Fueled By Hate From Al Sharpton Brutally Beat a White Man in Sanford, FL [/h]Shortly following Rev Al Sharpton&#8217;s Anti-George Zimmerman rally in Sanford, FL, two Sanford teens, enraged by hate and racism at the rally, decided to burglarize, terrorize and beat a white man to near death with a hammer. Following a rush to judgement by the media and black civil rights leaders as well as Black Panther thugs in the Trayvon Martin case, irresponsible individuals such as Al Sharpton began staging rallies with a false racist narrative that included angry and divisive comments and distorted news conferences. *Many race-baiters such as Jessie Jackson, Luis Farrakhan, Al Sharpton, Spike Lee, New Black Panthers and Barack Obama, have succeeded in increasing already tense race relations in America.*
After leaving the Sanford rally, the two black teens decided to brutally beat a defenseless 50 year old white male for no reason whatsoever. (no reason meaning, they were not provoked by the white man in any way)
A tip to Crimeline has led to the arrests of the two black teens Julius Bender and Yahaziel Israelin. The brutal beating that occurred a week ago in the Midway community east of Sanford, Florida, the same city as the Trayvon martin case on the same day Al Sharpton, Jessie Jackson and New Black Panther&#8217;s leaders rallied to protest the trumped-up Trayvon Martin racial profiling case.
Julius Ricardo Bender, 18, and Yahaziel Isaac Israel, 19, face charges of attempted first-degree murder, burglary with assault or battery and armed burglary.
The victim, a white 50-year-old Winter Springs man whose name has not been released, is on life-support at Orlando Regional Medical Center.

http://www.dividedstates.com/two-black-teens-from-sanford-fl-brutally-beat-white-man-with-a-hammer/


MSNBCs version...
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/46928166#.T3tNhtmufC0


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thats fucked up and racist.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey now it would be racist to call these actions racists...


they are most obviously cultural


----------



## sync0s (Apr 6, 2012)

I can't believe this topic is still going. So many people here don't even realize how y'all are such puppets of political rhetoric it's ridiculous.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2012)

lol.. i never cared about this in the first place, i think my first response was stop clogging the news with skittle boy.

Unfortunately murder happens all the time why is this so special?


----------



## sync0s (Apr 6, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> lol.. i never cared about this in the first place, i think my first response was stop clogging the news with skittle boy.
> 
> murder happens all the time why is this so special?


I begged for people to stop posting in this thread 300 pages ago.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Congratulation Buck that article did not make one reference to a car or anyone in vehicle.
> Not to mention that that article was some random pdf with no author so its not a viable source ..
> 
> 
> ...


that was a transcript of the 911 call, dipshit.

dispatcher: what address are you parked in front of?

zimmerman: i don't know...

he also says "that's my truck" at one point in the phone call.

you suffer brain damage lately?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that was a transcript of the 911 call, dipshit.
> 
> dispatcher: what address are you parked in front of?
> 
> ...


prove it ....... 

Unless you already have brain damage that source you posted said nothing of the sort


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> prove it .......
> 
> Unless you already have brain damage that source you posted said nothing of the sort


dear god, you are extra retarded tonight. you been drinking?

it's a transcript of the 911 call. he tells them where his truck is. he confirms he is parked!

google "zimmerman 911 transcript", or go huff some more glue.


----------



## Smirgen (Apr 6, 2012)

*Did Zimmerman say punks or racial slur in 911 recording?
*Though it was widely reported that George Zimmerman grumbled a racial slur before shooting 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, his lawyers have insisted their client instead said "F---ing punks".
Now they seem to have science on their side. *Renowned forensic audio expert Tom Owen analyzed the 911 recordingwhich was fraught with cell phone interferenceand told CNN that Zimmerman indeed whispered "punks" and not the racial slur that has caused so much controversy*.


http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/did-zimmerman-punks-racial-slur-911-recording-005746464.html


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 6, 2012)

sync0s said:


> I can't believe this topic is still going. So many people here don't even realize how y'all are such puppets of political rhetoric it's ridiculous.


Not "like", "*LOVE*"!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> dear god, you are extra retarded tonight. you been drinking?
> 
> it's a transcript of the 911 call. he tells them where his truck is. he confirms he is parked!
> 
> google "zimmerman 911 transcript", or go huff some more glue.


This does not worthy my time for a Google but this is what you have shown me.


I do belive this is your source http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/326700-full-transcript-zimmerman.html






RyanTheRhino said:


> prove to me he was driving when the call was in place





UncleBuck said:


> http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/326700-full-transcript-zimmerman.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please highlight it troll






Dispatcher: Sanford Police Department. ... 


Zimmerman: Hey we've had some break-ins in my neighborhood, and there's a real suspicious guy, uh, [near] Retreat View Circle, um, the best address I can give you is 111 Retreat View Circle. This guy looks like he's up to no good, or he's on drugs or something. It's raining and he's just walking around, looking about. 


Dispatcher: OK, and this guy is he white, black, or Hispanic? 


Zimmerman: He looks black. Dispatcher: Did you see what he was wearing? Zimmerman: Yeah. A dark hoodie, like a grey hoodie, and either jeans or sweatpants and white tennis shoes. He's [unintelligible], he was just staring... 


Dispatcher: OK, he's just walking around the area... 


Zimmerman: ...looking at all the houses. 


Dispatcher: OK... 


Zimmerman: Now he's just staring at me.


Dispatcher: OK--you said it's 1111 Retreat View? Or 111?


Zimmerman: That's the clubhouse... 


Dispatcher: That's the clubhouse, do you know what the--he's near the clubhouse right now? 


Zimmerman: Yeah, now he's coming towards me. 


Dispatcher: OK. Zimmerman: He's got his hand in his waistband. And he's a black male.


Dispatcher: How old would you say he looks?


Zimmerman: He's got button on his shirt, late teens. Dispatcher: Late teens ok.


Zimmerman: Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is. 


Dispatcher: Just let me know if he does anything ok 


Zimmerman: How long until you get an officer over here? 


Dispatcher: Yeah we've got someone on the way, just let me know if this guy does anything else. 


Zimmerman: Okay. These assholes they always get away. When you come to the clubhouse you come straight in and make a left. Actually you would go past the clubhouse. 


Dispatcher: So it's on the lefthand side from the clubhouse? 


Zimmerman: No you go in straight through the entrance and then you make a left...uh you go straight in, don't turn, and make a left. Shit he's running. 


Dispatcher: He's running? Which way is he running? 


Zimmerman: Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood. 


Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards? 


Zimmerman: The back entrance...fucking [unintelligible] 


Dispatcher: Are you following him? 


Zimmerman: Yeah 


Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that. 


Zimmerman: Ok 


Dispatcher: Alright sir what is your name?


Zimmerman: George...He ran. 


Dispatcher: Alright George what's your last name? 


Zimmerman: Zimmerman 


Dispatcher: And George what's the phone number you're calling from?


Zimmerman: [redacted by Mother Jones]


Dispatcher: Alright George we do have them on the way, do you want to meet with the officer when they get out there? 


Zimmerman: Alright, where you going to meet with them at?


Zimmerman: If they come in through the gate, tell them to go straight past the club house, and uh, straight past the club house and make a left, and then they go past the mailboxes, that's my truck...[unintelligible] 


Dispatcher: What address are you parked in front of? 


Zimmerman: I don't know, it's a cut through so I don't know the address. 


Dispatcher: Okay do you live in the area? Zimmerman: Yeah, I...[unintelligible] Dispatcher: What's your apartment number? 


Zimmerman: It's a home it's 1950, oh crap I don't want to give it all out, I don't know where this kid is. 


Dispatcher: Okay do you want to just meet with them right near the mailboxes then? 


Zimmerman: Yeah that's fine. 


Dispatcher: Alright George, I'll let them know to meet you around there okay? 


Zimmerman: Actually could you have them call me and I'll tell them where I'm at? 


Dispatcher: Okay, yeah that's no problem. 


Zimmerman: Should I give you my number or you got it? 


Dispatcher: Yeah I got it [redacted by Mother Jones] 


Zimmerman: Yeah you got it. Dispatcher: Okay no problem, I'll let them know to call you when you're in the area.


Zimmerman: Thanks.


Dispatcher: You're welcome


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Please highlight it troll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are fucking fucked in the head tonight.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you are fucking fucked in the head tonight.


Cool You proved he was in a car  ... Now how much money did you give to his family for a lawyer?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Cool You proved he was in a car  ... Now how much money did you give to his family for a lawyer?


say "i was wrong".


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> say "i was wrong".


if you tell me how much you gave to his family

Because i know it will be your signature for a while


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> if you tell me how much you gave to his family


that'll cost you a "you were right and i am uninformed and speaking out of my ass", making your total at the second window an "i was wrong and you were right and i am uninformed and speaking out of my ass".


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that'll cost you a "you were right and i am uninformed and speaking out of my ass", making your total at the second window an "i was wrong and you were right and i am uninformed and speaking out of my ass".


and that will be a big goose egg $0.00 from you mister i am the peoples republic

congratulations i skimmed to fast and thought i had a royal flush, but then realized i only had four diamonds


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

what does it matter if he gave em no money . . . . . .your still wrong . . .and literate slightly 

highlight the insult


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> and that will be a big goose egg $0.00 from you mister i am the peoples republic
> 
> congratulations i skimmed to fast and thought i had a royal flush, but then realized i only had four diamonds


you don't even have a pair (of brain cells to rub together).


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> what does it matter if he gave em no money . . . . . .your still wrong . . .and literate slightly
> 
> highlight the insult



I guess there is no way around this.... 

Yes uncle buck i am wrong, sorry for talking out of my ass with bad "grammer"<< lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I guess there is no way around this....
> 
> Yes uncle buck i am wrong, sorry for talking out of my ass with bad "grammer"<< lol.


i gave $0 to anyone


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2012)

o well at least i got people to read Zimmerman's recorded voice twice Right. now they can have their own opinions.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i gave $0 to anyone


also, my respect for you grew, ryan. takes a big man to admit he was wrong, especially when being taunted by an asshole like me.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> also, my respect for you grew, ryan. takes a big man to admit he was wrong, especially when being taunted by an asshole like me.



Man i really didn't see that i guess i got so excited to to call you out that well... shit happens

probably why im not good in a casino


----------



## sync0s (Apr 6, 2012)

MikeHawkXXL said:


> buncha nigger-lovers on this thread


Lovely first post.

Thought I should let you know: I came.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Lovely first post.
> 
> Thought I should let you know: I came.


----------



## sync0s (Apr 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this guy has a bright and promising future on this website.
> 
> welcome, stranger


Lol that is so true it's sad.


----------



## sync0s (Apr 6, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the freaks come out at night!


RIU is like a 24/7 Walmart.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2012)

since currently on good terms i will tell you that pic does not insult paulbots it is actually respected picture. That makes pauls supporters smile

This peace treat shall last till the next time my friend gifts me a bottle


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

pretty much


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> since currently on good terms i will tell you that pic does not insult paulbots it is actually respected picture. That makes pauls supporters smile


i especially like using it when 'liking' a post that would go against everything the old codger stands for.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, the third network has come out and admitted that their initial report of Zimmerman may have been incorrect.

It appears that their audio specialists screwed up. When they listen to the audio in a specially designed room...

The racial epithet changes from *Fing Coons* to ... *Fucking Cold* which it was in Florida that night.

Hmm... Maybe Zimmerman isnt the racist asshole with no injuries that the media made him out to be. 

*SHOCKING* I know...


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i especially like using it when 'liking' a post that would go against everything the old codger stands for.


Individual mandates?


----------



## Wordz (Apr 6, 2012)

Since Zimmermans not going to get charged at least Trayvan Martins family is going to be rich off the exploits of his death.


----------



## theounceler (Apr 6, 2012)

^ I suppose. I think even more than the money they are probably happy how much of an impact it made. No one wants to bury their son, but I'm sure they are proud of the fact he became a martyr.


----------



## Wordz (Apr 6, 2012)

theounceler said:


> ^ I suppose. I think even more than the money they are probably happy how much of an impact it made. No one wants to bury their son, but I'm sure they are proud of the fact he became a martyr.


A martyr lol. On the google trends interest is dropping like a rock.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 6, 2012)

theounceler said:


> ^ I suppose. I think even more than the money they are probably happy how much of an impact it made. No one wants to bury their son, but I'm sure they are proud of the fact he became a martyr.


A martyr? No...awesome subliminal skittles advertising? Yes.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 6, 2012)

Confront a boy, lose the fight, shoot that boy.... Win?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 6, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Well, the third network has come out and admitted that their initial report of Zimmerman may have been incorrect.
> 
> It appears that their audio specialists screwed up. When they listen to the audio in a specially designed room...
> 
> ...


It was fucking 69 degrees that night. How is that "cold"?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Confront a boy, lose the fight, shoot that boy.... Win?


ya . .. pretty much . . .. some pussy ass shit for pussies

and the second that retard Z shot him everyone lost


----------



## Smirgen (Apr 6, 2012)

*Did Zimmerman say &#8216;punks&#8217; or racial slur in 911 recording?

Though it was widely reported that George Zimmerman grumbled a racial slur before shooting 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, his lawyers have insisted their client instead said "F---ing punks".
Now they seem to have science on their side. Renowned forensic audio expert Tom Owen analyzed the 911 recording&#8212;which was fraught with cell phone interference&#8212;and told CNN that Zimmerman indeed whispered "punks" and not the racial slur that has caused so much controversy.


http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/did-zimmerman-punks-racial-slur-911-recording-005746464.html
*


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes, Trayvon was such a poonk.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 6, 2012)

Its people like this Zimmer dude who give the gun law wackos ammunition to ban guns and attack the right to bear arms.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2012)

Moses Mobetta said:


> Its people like this Zimmer dude who give the gun law wackos ammunition to ban guns and attack the right to bear arms.


I exercised the right to bear arms ... but there was some fine print ... cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 6, 2012)

Zimmerman defense: Shaken baby syndrome? WTF???


----------



## desert dude (Apr 6, 2012)

Just checking in. Any new evidence, besides "shaken baby syndrome" and police/emt conspiracies?


----------



## beardo (Apr 6, 2012)

beardo said:


> Maybe Zimmerman stepped in raccoon shit while talking to 911 dispatch and trying to protect his neighborhood


No one wishes to comment on this, the most logical explanation?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 6, 2012)

once again.. take your meds beardo...


----------



## desert dude (Apr 7, 2012)

The only one to get any punishment so far is an anonymous NBC producer; no worries though, he probably a big career ahead of him at Current TV. I guess he killed Trayvon?

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/nbc-fires-producer-over-edited-zimmerman-911-call-201124740.html


----------



## Wordz (Apr 7, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> It was fucking 69 degrees that night. How is that "cold"?


&#8203;Then why was travan wearing a hoody?


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 7, 2012)

Wordz said:


> &#8203;Then why was travan wearing a hoody?



Boyz in the hoodz ?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Zimmerman defense: Shaken baby syndrome? WTF???


NOW I understand why the local _in vitro_ clinic won't hire anyone with Parkinson's. cn


----------



## angelsbandit (Apr 8, 2012)

What's up with these- where is your outrage? Nothing said when the punks are black.

The white apologists, and racist blacks on here have had nothing to say about the hate crimes committed by blacks, but anything involving a black being killed, or harmed by a white - no matter what the facts are you are up in arms.

Racism_* is *_alive in America, and plenty of it starts in black communities. Until this kind of bullshit is recognised, and dealt with fear and hatred will continue to separate the races.

.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ufsAfYUfJA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x017zexYdVA&feature=related
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/07/tourist-beaten-robbed-baltimore-caught-camera-video_n_1409900.html
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/03/29/florida-teen-faces-life-sentence-in-slaying-british-tourists/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF0N1QoRjlA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-R-lOGx3Mc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKSpnfyN6sI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRhaoWWKE-k&feature=related


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 8, 2012)

You keep forgetting one thing. They. Went. To. Trial. (or will go to trial once caught) You assholes keep trying to make this a racial issue. It isn't. It's a justice issue. Keep trotting out your fucking examples but they share one thing in common that Trayvon's case doesn't. They saw the inside of a court room.


----------



## Wordz (Apr 8, 2012)

*I don't think innocent people should have to go to court.*


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 8, 2012)

Wordz said:


> *I don't think innocent people should have to go to court.*



Good for you.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 8, 2012)

Wordz said:


> I don't think innocent people should have to go to court.



I agree. Send only the guilty ones ... it's efficient. cn


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 9, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You keep forgetting one thing. They. Went. To. Trial. (or will go to trial once caught) You assholes keep trying to make this a racial issue. It isn't. It's a justice issue. Keep trotting out your fucking examples but they share one thing in common that Trayvon's case doesn't. They saw the inside of a court room.


If you want to blame anything, I'd blame the legislative combo of the 2nd Amendment with SYG, that's the real reason this hasn't hit a court room. Its not cos some brown guy killed some black guy, as much as you'd like that.

EDIT: Btw I'll say brown if I want, it's not racist, people call me white, and if people want to call me by my skin colour, in the interest of "equality" and "parity" I'll do the same. Thanks.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 9, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> If you want to blame anything, I'd blame the *legislative combo of the 2nd Amendment with SYG,* that's the real reason this hasn't hit a court room. Its not cos some brown guy killed some black guy, as much as you'd like that.
> 
> EDIT: Btw I'll say brown if I want, it's not racist, people call me white, and if people want to call me by my skin colour, in the interest of "equality" and "parity" I'll do the same. Thanks.


Terrific combo!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> If you want to blame anything, I'd blame the legislative combo of the 2nd Amendment with SYG, that's the real reason this hasn't hit a court room. Its not cos some brown guy killed some black guy, as much as you'd like that.
> 
> EDIT: Btw I'll say brown if I want, it's not racist, people call me white, and if people want to call me by my skin colour, in the interest of "equality" and "parity" I'll do the same. Thanks.


You notice the government is never happy unless they decide who lives and dies. They dont have a problem killing piles of people though.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 9, 2012)

Wordz said:


> *I don't think innocent people should have to go to court.*


No award awarded


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 9, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> American fuck yeah! No1 at the Ultimate keyboard warrior world championships!





afrawfraw said:


> Not likely. My guess is he'll be shot in his home in a couple years as retaliation. Personally, I'd rather do a few years. I knew a boy who was killed in a similar way. He was running from cops, jumped a fence, and was shot by the home owner trying to cross the back lawn. The police ruled it justified because the suspect entered the property and approached the owner quickly. All good right? A year later the old man was shot 11 times in his home...Hmmm...Wonder why?


http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/news-national/20120407/US.Oklahoma.Shooting.Spree/?cid=hero_media

'Nuff said.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 9, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I'll raise your 'Ready.gov" with a heaping of 'A well-regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.'
> 
> You have a pair of threes, I have a royal flush.





bundee1 said:


> I got a pair of nuts, in your mouth.
> 
> The only time a full house beats a royal flush.


So black men walking through your neighborhood is a threat to the safety of the STATE!? 

*Meaning of "well regulated militia"*

The term "regulated" means "disciplined" or "trained".[SUP][113][/SUP] In _Heller_, the U.S. Supreme Court stated that "[t]he adjective 'well-regulated' implies nothing more than the imposition of proper discipline and training."[SUP][114][/SUP]Regarding a well regulated militia, Alexander Hamilton wrote in Federalist No. 29:A tolerable expertness in military movements is a business that requires time and practice. It is not a day, or even a week, that will suffice for the attainment of it. To oblige the great body of the yeomanry, and of the other classes of the citizens, to be under arms for the purpose of going through military exercises and evolutions, as often as might be necessary to acquire the degree of perfection which would entitle them to the character of a well-regulated militia, would be a real grievance to the people, and a serious public inconvenience and loss.[SUP][47][/SUP]​Regarding regulation and training of the militia, Alexander Hamilton wrote in Federalist No. 29:"If a well regulated militia be the most natural defence of a free country, it ought certainly to be under the regulation and at the disposal of that body which is constituted the guardian of the national security...confiding the regulation of the militia to the direction of the national authority...(and) reserving to the states...the authority of training the militia".[SUP][47]

Taken from Wiki. Don't dismiss the info, as all sources are sited on this Wiki page. Zimm was NOT,NOT,NOT well trained, OBVIOUSLY!

Please research your sources before throwing them at me. And please explain how a "Well trained militia man" can't even keep his cool for a day at work.

Not to mention the fact that he was instructed BY HIS STATE to BACK THE FUCK OFF!
[/SUP]​


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 9, 2012)

Zimmerman is doing tiiiiimme


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 9, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> So black men walking through your neighborhood is a threat to the safety of the STATE!?
> 
> *Meaning of "well regulated militia"*
> 
> ...


Your argument has no merit, you don't even know what you are arguing about. No one is talking about a militia here.

The second amendment doesn't guarantee you the right to have firearms, it makes the government POWERLESS to make any law depriving you of that right. 

Your original argument was That no where is it written that you are to arm yourself and protect your neighborhood,like everything you do is written down somewhere that allows you to do it. Where does it say you are allowed to shit? Pick your nose? Trim your toenails? It doesn't, because laws don't tell you what you can do, they tell you what you can't do.


BTW he was never instructed to "back off". Unless you think " We don't need you to do that " is some kind of command and that dispatchers have even 1 ounce of authority. 

Because of the 2nd amendment, American citizens can arm themselves in order to protect life and property without worry that the government would ever have the authority to do take that away from them.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 9, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Your argument has no merit, you don't even know what you are arguing about. No one is talking about a militia here.
> 
> The second amendment doesn't guarantee you the right to have firearms, it makes the government POWERLESS to make any law depriving you of that right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like Zimmerman is going to trial. Hurray for justice.


----------



## Wordz (Apr 9, 2012)

*Zinnerman gets manslaughter at most.*


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 9, 2012)

Wordz said:


> *Zinnerman gets manslaughter at most.*


I don't care if he walks away a free man. As long as it goes to trial that's o.k. with me.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 9, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't care if he walks away a free man. As long as it goes to trial that's o.k. with me.


Good to see you put so much faith in the judicial system. All that bitching and moaning and all you want is it to go to trial? Typical liberal, ideological fountain completely unbased in common sense (or even reality). 

So even if it transpires Zimmerman was the first brown KKK member who killed Martin intentionally, if he gets a "not guilty" it's fine as long as it goes to court?

Are you having a giraffe?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 9, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Are you having a giraffe?


No. But apparently you are.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 9, 2012)

I heard today on the radio that the special prosecutor has stated she is not going to convene a grand jury and will instead herself whether this is going to be held over for trial.

Looks like she isnt interested in a court fiasco.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 9, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I heard today on the radio that the special prosecutor has stated she is not going to convene a grand jury and will instead herself whether this is going to be held over for trial.
> 
> Looks like she isnt interested in a court fiasco.


Riiiight.... that's EXACTLY what it means.... 


What it means is the Grand Jury is not needed to go forward with a trial. Angela Cory the Duvall County state attorney, says she feels confident in determining whether this goes to trial or not. 




> Corey&#8217;s office pointed out that the decision not to take the case to a grand jury should not be taken as an indication of which way she&#8217;s going to decide.
> 
> 
> &#8220;The decision should not be considered a factor in the final determination of the case,&#8221; her office said in a release.
> ​


​


----------



## londonfog (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow can't believe this guy is actually begging for donations... don't papa Zimmerman have some money?? Hell maybe he should sell his 9mm. 
http://www.therealgeorgezimmerman.com/


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 10, 2012)

maybe papa zimm blew his load when he paid off the original prosecutor and the chief of police


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> maybe papa zimm blew his load when he paid off the original prosecutor and the chief of police


Maybe you are a pedophile...


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Maybe you are a pedophile...


says the man with a little boy with the gaping mouth as his avatar.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

I expect Zimmerman to be charged and tried because there is simply too much political turmoil to do otherwise. 

The problem the prosecutor faces is the SYG law shields Zimmerman from prosecution AND from civil suits for wrongful death. If the prosecutor tries Zimmer and loses under the SYG law, then the state of Florida is on the hook for wrongful arrest/prosecution, which will almost certainly result in a lawsuit against the state of Florida with resultant damages ($$$) against the state. Imagine the public outcry if Zimmerman walks away from this clusterfuck with a big pay day! All you guys agitating for a trial might want to hope you don't get what you are asking for/


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> says the man with a little boy with the gaping mouth as his avatar.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I expect Zimmerman to be charged and tried because there is simply too much political turmoil to do otherwise.
> 
> The problem the prosecutor faces is the SYG law shields Zimmerman from prosecution AND from civil suits for wrongful death. If the prosecutor tries Zimmer and loses under the SYG law, then the state of Florida is on the hook for wrongful arrest/prosecution, which will almost certainly result in a lawsuit against the state of Florida with resultant damages ($$$) against the state. Imagine the public outcry if Zimmerman walks away from this clusterfuck with a big pay day! All you guys agitating for a trial might want to hope you don't get what you are asking for/


i'm absolutely certain that you would say the same thing if it happened to your son.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2012)

It looks like Zimmerman's lawyers are about to put out a press release.

edit: What the fuck? A press release just to say they're not representing Zimmerman anymore?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> says the man with a little boy with the gaping mouth as his avatar.


It is the face I would make if I ever saw your pathetic grow....


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2012)

That had to be the stupidest most biased press conference I've ever seen.

edit: I'm starting to wonder if this was a publicity stunt.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> It is the face I would make if I ever saw your pathetic grow....


Says the guy who doesnt grow and condemns the dead kid with a dimebag.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 10, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> says the man with a little boy with the gaping mouth as his avatar.




lol...only two people who were fond of that face/mouth were michael jackson and this turd


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2012)

> In 2004, Zimmerman called the police reporting having seen a man steal a television, *and remained on the line while following the purported thief until police arrived to handle the situation*. In the same year, _*Zimmerman again pursued an individual whom he claimed had spit on him, after having called the police to report the offense.*_ There are no records of arrests made in either case. In addition to the reports stated above, Zimmerman made several calls about open garage doors, unattended dogs, and suspicious vehicles in his community in Lake Mary.


It seems Mr. Zimmerman has a history of pursuing people after calling 911. Hmmm.... 

Also, in 2001 he pulled the I-was-assaulted card in Manassas, Va. where the family resided while he grew up.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> It seems Mr. Zimmerman has a history of pursuing people after calling 911. Hmmm....
> 
> Also, in 2001 he pulled the I-was-assaulted card in Manassas, Va. where the family resided while he grew up.


So are you saying he wasn't assaulted? Or are you just speculating again and trying to present it as fact as you like to do so often?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

and in a neighborhood watch meeting a year ago he was told to not carry a fire arm to patrol the hood . . .. . . . 

no one cares this man is unstable . . .. . all the fearful people are stlll gonna let there fear guide there life who cares . . .5-8 is hos sentence, the cops fucked any possibility of murder 2 or 1 . . . . and some how stalking cornering and shooting a unarmed 17years old is justifiable bacuse it was his hobby, zimmerman is an idiot so lets let the idiots run around and shoot people

after he stalked and harassed him . . . . .


just because martin didnt know how long mr Z was stalking him doesnt change that it was a crime . . . .as martin had done nothing wrong at the time of being stalked. . . and he defends himself from creepy boy . ..you would too

and the little pussy couldnt fight so he shot him . . .. . .PUSSY ass American loser cant take a punch or fight . . . .gotta grab a gun to feel powerful lol


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2012)

any of you supporters of the killer Zimmerman have any experience as a lawyer ??? He needs one..Apparently he told his old lawyers he was going to talk to the special prosecutor directly. They told him " we don't need you to do that" and you know he did it anyway, so it looks likes his lawyers quit. or maybe his old lawyers saw that he was a lying piece of shit and only another piece of shit could defend him. Calling all pieces of shit who likes to defend other pieces of shit... got a job opening for ya


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 10, 2012)

People who need to have a gun to be powerful are dangerous.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

people who need a gun to feel safe need to go to a gym and stop being afriad of getting bruses
[video=youtube_share;wo-wkv8gW6k]http://youtu.be/wo-wkv8gW6k[/video]


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 10, 2012)

What if she doesn't even charge him?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

Ssdd ...........


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

life is precious . . .. . . .and should not be disrespected . . . .Zimmerman will still live out his life . . . . .. . .martin wont . . . .Mr Z deserves whatever he gets and even if he is aquited he will live a life of shame for his disrespect of women and people in general . . .. . scared and lonely


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm absolutely certain that you would say the same thing if it happened to your son.


If it happened to my son (I really do have a 17 year old son who is 6' tall and weighs 155, but that is where the similarities end), I would be heart broken and I might be out of my mind and demanding retribution, just like the Martins. 

But the law is the law, read it for yourself, I am just stating the facts under the law. That is what the prosecutor has to work with.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

so premeditation to commit a crime by stalking and harassing martin isnt a crime???? how is zimmerman excused from fault by claiming self defense as he put himself and his weapon there on purpose . . . if a robber shoots me robbing my house he doesnt get to cry self defense if i started to hit him, he choose to be there!

and being a part of neighborhood watch doesn't give zimmerman the right to stalk this young man though adjacent area to his neighborhood . . . .. and im pretty sure if i call myself "your town here" marshal and run around questioning people i would get luaghed at , i have nothing to prove real gansters dont flex muscles cause they know they got em

would logic suggest that by breaking the law and stalking and harassing martin he doesnt get to use self defense because he choose to be there vs martin who was stalked and harassed and then"stood his ground"

or is stalking and harassment with a fire arm not illegal in Florida?


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so premeditation to commit a crime by stalking and harassing him isnt a crime???? how is he excused from fault of his self defense as he put himself and his weapon there on purpose . . . if a robber shoots me robbing my house he doesnt get to cry self defense if i started to hit him, he choose to be there!
> 
> and being a part of neighborhood watch doesn't give him the right to stalk this young man though adjacent area to his neighborhood . . . ..
> 
> ...


You might have a point if Zimmerman actually did the things you are claiming. There is no evidence whatever that Zimmer broke any law. The only evidence I have seen corroborates Zimmerman's account of that night. That is why he was not charged with a crime.

Your moral outrage at the death of Trayvon means nothing. It's a bitter pill, best to swallow it quickly.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

how did mr Z not stalk and then harrase with a fire arm . . .Martin? what exactly do you think happened . .. your words not copy and paste

if morals mean nothing then what does matter . . .. . . . do you put all your faith in the government and people . .. vs ideals and morals . . . ..

funny thing is your a hypocrite . . . if it was your kid you would care no matter what the circumstances . . . .so since martin has no social or emotional connection to you he doesnt matter

in the world of logic that makes your opinion biased and invalid . . . .imho

and i would care for either person if they were killed and justice wasnt being sought


----------



## BBbubblegum (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, he should be charged. What pisses me off is how race got tied into this. /thread


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You might have a point if Zimmerman actually did the things you are claiming. There is no evidence whatever that Zimmer broke any law. The only evidence I have seen corroborates Zimmerman's account of that night. That is why he was not charged with a crime.
> 
> Your moral outrage at the death of Trayvon means nothing. It's a bitter pill, best to swallow it quickly.


Im glad there's still moral outrage. A lot of people here seem to get caught up in the details of the law, doesnt matter if its a good law or not or even if a kid is dead. Again makes me question their motive.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> how did mr Z not stalk and then harrase with a fire arm . . .Martin? what exactly do you think happened . .. your words not copy and paste
> 
> if morals mean nothing then what does matter . . .. . . . do you put all your faith in the goverment and people . .. vs ideals and morals . . . ..
> 
> ...


I seldom copy/paste, and when I do I use quotes.

I have posted previously what I think happened. Asking a person "what he is doing here" is not stalking and not assault. The fact that Z had a firearm is irrelevant. 

Look at the police report, read the eye witness accounts. If you have contradictory evidence to those facts then present them; so far I have seen nothing to contradict Z's account.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 10, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Im glad there's still moral outrage. A lot of people here seem to get caught up in the details of the law, doesnt matter if its a good law or not or even if a kid is dead. Again makes me question their motive.


Have you anything other than speculation to say Zimmerman actually engaged Martin?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

the only people who are talking about race are the spin doctors and the sycophants


a human being is dead for no good reason due to the decision of one paranoid and fearful citizen and neighbor whos character and past are just as dubious as martins except martin wasnt doing anything wrong at this time when his civl liberties were taken for granted by another citizen . . . . .


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I seldom copy/paste, and when I do I use quotes.
> 
> I have posted previously what I think happened. Asking a person "what he is doing here" is not stalking and not assault. The fact that Z had a firearm is irrelevant.
> 
> Look at the police report, read the eye witness accounts. If you have contradictory evidence to those facts then present them; so far I have seen nothing to contradict Z's account.


This post is absolutely covered in win-sauce.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Im glad there's still moral outrage. A lot of people here seem to get caught up in the details of the law, doesnt matter if its a good law or not or even if a kid is dead. Again makes me question their motive.


If the shooting on that night went down as Zimmer claims, then I have no moral outrage. It's a simple tragedy, I sympathize with the Martins as they lost a 17 year old son.

The "details of the law" are the only things the prosecutor has to work with.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I seldom copy/paste, and when I do I use quotes.
> 
> I have posted previously what I think happened. Asking a person "what he is doing here" is not stalking and not assault. The fact that Z had a firearm is irrelevant.
> 
> Look at the police report, read the eye witness accounts. If you have contradictory evidence to those facts then present them; so far I have seen nothing to contradict Z's account.


so following and then perusing is not stalking? how long was zimmerman following martin while martin did nothing illegal . . how is that not stalking . . . and then running after him and harassing (_(*2)*_* : to create an unpleasant or hostile situation for especially by uninvited and unwelcome verbal or physical conduct* ) him then martin "stood his ground" ad zimmerman shot him once then murdered him

you really think he was a threat after the first shot, i bet your eye witness can place a decent amount of time between shots . . .. . . do you know how fast the human brain can interpret real time information . . . . .

after the first shot and martin was on the ground . . .. and he shot him again, it is murder

*stalkingpresent participle of stalk (Verb)*


Verb:


Pursue or approach stealthily: "a cat stalking a bird". 
_*Harass or persecute (someone) with unwanted and obsessive attention*_: "the fan stalked the actor". 



i would think sneaking around and watching where he was goign from his car then persuing him by running after him can be desrcibed as

stalking and harrasing


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so following and then perusing is not stalking? how long was zimmerman following martin while martin did nothing illegal . . how is that not stalking . . . and then running after him and harassing (_(2)_ *:* to create an unpleasant or hostile situation for especially by uninvited and unwelcome verbal or physical conduct ) him then martin "stood his ground" ad zimmerman shot him once then murdered him
> 
> you really think he was a threat after the first shot, i bet your eye witness can place a decent amount of time between shots . . .. . . do you know how fast the human brain can interpret real time information . . . . .
> 
> ...


Trayvon was shot once in the chest. Some of the eye witnesses said they heard two shots, some said one. The gun had one round missing from the magazine. There was one shell casing found on the scene. It's pretty clear that one round was fired. You are welcome to your own opinion but not your own facts.

As I said before. It's a bitter pill, best swallowed quickly.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Trayvon was shot once in the chest. Some of the eye witnesses said they heard two shots, some said one. The gun had one round missing from the magazine. There was one shell casing found on the scene. It's pretty clear that one round was fired. You are welcome to your own opinion but not your own facts.
> 
> As I said before. It's a bitter pill, best swallowed quickly.


No you're missing the point, the racist police put a 9mm round back in the gun, disposed of the second shell casing and "disappeared" the second bullet wound...cos it's a racist conspiracy obviously.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

ok ya i didnt know that, but what about all the other stuff i said . . .. your not a sniper .. . . this isnt one strike and your out . .debate class . . . .so what about the stalking and harassing with a fire arm begin illegal(im not sure if it is but it is florida?) and martin being able to stand his ground .. . . . . . and i just dont think Mr Z was in mortal danger more like his fear and anger got the better and those are excuses they help give context to what happened but

ignorance is not a excuse when someone has died

and Harrekendoll your a better grower then yes man, tell us what you really think


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Trayvon was shot once in the chest. Some of the eye witnesses said they heard two shots, some said one. The gun had one round missing from the magazine. There was one shell casing found on the scene. It's pretty clear that one round was fired. You are welcome to your own opinion but not your own facts.
> 
> As I said before. It's a bitter pill, best swallowed quickly.


Actually, I need to amend this post to read "some of the ear witnesses" as nobody has come forward to claim to have actually seen the gun fired. Two EYE witnesses saw part of the struggle but neither of them claimed to see Zimmer fire a shot.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Actually, I need to amend this post to read "some of the ear witnesses" as nobody has come forward to claim to have actually seen the gun fired. Two EYE witnesses saw part of the struggle but neither of them claimed to see Zimmer fire a shot.




wouldnt body position dictate where he was shot and where zimmerman was . . . unless he was moved

so you going to completely ignore my thoughts on the stalking and harassing as you go on and snipe and split hairs on all the other " ilrelevent " thoughts i have

oh and picking apart spelling errors that must be supper hard when i post . . . .lmfao does it make you feel good lol but guess you have nothing else to add so you try and make me look incompetent . . . . .. . . . . . .i wonder why you cant post what you think . . . is it cuase you would have to go back and change all the other post that contradict it previously? its real simple to explian what you think , unless your what your think is constantly changing to fit the the stories you hear or spew vs being yourself and having a opinioon for a reason

i have 

and in parts am wrong . .. . . .and i am man enough to admit it


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ok ya i didnt know that, but what about all the other stuff i said . . .. your not a sniper .. . . this isnt one strike and your out . .debate class . . . .so what about the stalking and harassing with a fire arm begin illegal(im not sure if it is but it is florida?) and martin being able to stand his ground .. . . . . . and i just dont think Mr Z was in mortal danger more like his fear and anger got the better and those are excuses they help give context to what happened but
> 
> ignorance is not a excuse when someone has died
> 
> and Harrekendoll your a better grower then yes man, tell us what you really think


Yes, someone died and that is a tragedy, particularly for Trayvon's parents.

There was no stalking. There was no harassment. 

You don't think Z was in mortal danger and you speculate about his fear and anger. Others see it differently. I certainly see it differently. 

If I were cold-cocked and then mounted by my adversary who then proceeded to slam my head into the ground I "would reasonably fear great bodily harm or death" and would use lethal force to protect myself if I was able. That is what Zimmer claims and what the eye witnesses and police report corroborate. That is why Zimmer was not charged.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ok ya i didnt know that, but what about all the other stuff i said . . .. your not a sniper .. . . this isnt one strike and your out . .debate class . . . .so what about the stalking and harassing with a fire arm begin illegal(im not sure if it is but it is florida?) and martin being able to stand his ground .. . . . . . and i just dont think Mr Z was in mortal danger more like his fear and anger got the better and those are excuses they help give context to what happened but
> 
> ignorance is not a excuse when someone has died
> 
> and Harrekendoll your a better grower then yes man, tell us what you really think


What I think is Zimmerman spotted a kid "acting suspiciously" (possibly profiling, everyone is guilty of it to some extent sometimes) and kept an eye on him whilst calling the cops. Now purely speculating from this point on, as it is unclear, I then think Zimmerman foolishly approached Treyvon, to which he took offence. I think a scuffle occurred, with the person who started it unclear, Martin probably got the upper hand and Zimmerman shot Martin. 

Is it right? No. 

Could it have been avoided? For sure. 

Is it legal if as said above Martin attacked Zimmerman? Yes. 

Morality aside, in an armed society, shootings will occur. How is this even unusual to you people?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

wierd some how what Zimmerman did can be described exactly by the definitions of those words

and with a fire arm to boot . . . . .i bet these are all points that are discussed at trial to put the whole situation into the context of the person who created and started it

and walking down your street is not suspicious , and you can only be profiling if you are trained . . other wise its pretty much basic bigotry . . . . race doesnt matter


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> wouldnt body position dictate where he was shot and where zimmerman was . . . unless he was moved
> 
> so you going to completely ignore my thoughts on the stalking and harassing as you go on and snipe and split hairs on all the other " ilrelevent " thoughts i have
> 
> ...


I have not picked on your spelling lately. You are doing a fine job of displaying your incompetence, you need no help from me on that point. I have already said what I think, more times than necessary.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

. . .you question what other people think . . . but cant be questioned yourself

your not inclined to have to explain yourself . . . . . . .hmm and you describe me as incompetent 

as you ignore a perfectly reasonable question about the definition of stalking and harass and how they dont apply for some reason to Zimmerman in this situation . . . . 

what verbs and adjectives would you use to describe Zimmermans actions . . .im going to assume words that mean the same things as i wrote just benign words with no negative or legal connotations

. . . . .. . .its real easy to pick apart what people think . .. . try me . . what do you think

how long does it take to give a candid response . . . i wonder . . . ..


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> . . .you question what other people think . . . but cant be questioned yourself
> 
> your not inclined to have to explain yourself . . . . . . .hmm and you describe me as incompetent
> 
> ...


I didn't describe you as incompetent, you described you as incompetent. I simply did not disagree.

There are nearly 4,000 comments on this thread with a fair number of them from me. I have stated what I think happened; basically I agree with Harrekin's post above. I have also stated that I am perfectly willing to change my mind if somebody has some actual evidence that contradicts Zimmer's account; so far, I have seen no such evidence.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

and now you play split the hair .. .you siad and and infered it . . . so by saying i do more than enough to seem incompetent you dont mean im incompetent . . . lol . . what . ..it was a rhetorical statement? lol

keeping avoiding having to explain your thoughts lol your a joke . . .why do you even respond if you dont intend of explaining why you think what you do . . . is it just for attention or post count in the political forum so you can say im connected/connecting with the younger generation


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I didn't describe you as incompetent, you described you as incompetent. I simply did not disagree.
> 
> There are nearly 4,000 comments on this thread with a fair number of them from me. I have stated what I think happened; basically I agree with Harrekin's post above. I have also stated that I am perfectly willing to change my mind if somebody has some actual evidence that contradicts Zimmer's account; so far, I have seen no such evidence.


the man's has a history of violence and inability to reason imho and he killed someone he knowingly stalked 

you really think this man of questionable values is going to tell the truth . . . .eye witness reports are not corroborating evidence . . . .the term evidence means its viable information to use at trial . . .eye witness accounts of a scuffle is hardly any indication of mortal fear and the eye witness all have similar accounts but not the same . . . . but yes peoples opinons will be evidense but that imho is a desperate attempt to excuse zimmerman from his crime when it should be fairly cut and dry

if he was innocent there wouldnt be a trail andwe all know it . . . .and we also all agree he wont get charged with murder . . . at least i think he wont

the fact that his crime he will be charged with is refereed to as manslaughter doesnt change that he killed that kid . . .


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> What I think is Zimmerman spotted a kid "acting suspiciously" (possibly profiling, everyone is guilty of it to some extent sometimes) and kept an eye on him whilst calling the cops. Now purely speculating from this point on, as it is unclear, I then think Zimmerman foolishly approached Treyvon, to which he took offence. I think a scuffle occurred, with the person who started it unclear, Martin probably got the upper hand and Zimmerman shot Martin.
> 
> Is it right? No.
> 
> ...


The trouble I have with this scenario is that Zimmerman bore none of the injuries that he claimed to have received in a scuffle, or that he would have received if at any point he were on the receiving end of a scuffle. That does not mean I am crowing "not possible", but I consider that less likely than the putative prosecution's scenario: that Z provoked and controlled all phases of the confrontation up until he shot Trayvon. 
We know that Z left his truck, disregarded dispatch's firm suggestion to not follow the then still-unidentified Trayvon, and was then seen standing by/on Trayvon's body. We simply do not know what happened in between those knowns. But as Z chose to pursue, I consider it rather more likely that he drew and fired at a perceived threat that, in retrospect, didn't exist. After all, anyone with a file and a screwdriver can mod a Skittles box to full-auto ... cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

and this^^^^^^^^^^ is exactly why he will be convicted

the choice to engage a situation that was made up in his head is the reason why Martin is dead . . . . . .everything else is the result of the lack or rational thought process and premeditated 

. . . . . he should get murder 1 but the spin doctors and hair splitters of the world will make zimmermans choices to persue and confront martin as everyday as going shopping at a store and locking your car

its BS or as webster calls it a fallacy 

opinions and thougths supported and turned into ideaology all based on assumptions and one ended retorical statements or generalizations


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> If it happened to my son (I really do have a 17 year old son who is 6' tall and weighs 155, but that is where the similarities end), I would be heart broken and I might be out of my mind and demanding retribution, just like the Martins.
> 
> But the law is the law, read it for yourself, I am just stating the facts under the law. That is what the prosecutor has to work with.


i'm sure you would be urging against an arrest and examination into the facts surrounding your son's death.

you would probably just accept the story of your son's killer at his mere word. i'm certain of this.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> *The trouble I have with this scenario is that Zimmerman bore none of the injuries that he claimed to have received in a scuffle, or that he would have received if at any point he were on the receiving end of a scuffle.* That does not mean I am crowing "not possible", but I consider that less likely than the putative prosecution's scenario: that Z provoked and controlled all phases of the confrontation up until he shot Trayvon.
> We know that Z left his truck, disregarded dispatch's firm suggestion to not follow the then still-unidentified Trayvon, and was then seen standing by/on Trayvon's body. We simply do not know what happened in between those knowns. But as Z chose to pursue, I consider it rather more likely that he drew and fired at a perceived threat that, in retrospect, didn't exist. After all, anyone with a file and a screwdriver can mod a Skittles box to full-auto ... cn


Read the police report. His injuries are listed in that report: bleeding from nose, bleeding from the back of his head, shirt wet and grassy on the back. All entirely consistent with his account of the confrontation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Read the police report. His injuries are listed in that report: bleeding from nose, bleeding from the back of his head, shirt wet and grassy on the back. All entirely consistent with his account of the confrontation.


and yet 34 minutes later, his jacket was clean, not a mark on the guy, he moved fluidly and alertly through the police station without showing any hint of pain or even discomfort whatsoever.

not to mention that mere seconds after the gunshot, witnesses saw him straddling martin's body, getting up without any problem whatsoever, walking over to the sidewalk, and looking worried but not injured.

he said it happened on the sidewalk, but every single witness without fail says it happened in the grass.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Read the police report. His injuries are listed in that report: bleeding from nose, bleeding from the back of his head, shirt wet and grassy on the back. All entirely consistent with his account of the confrontation.


UB has demonstrated that police reports coming out of Sanford are sometimes not what they could be. Since I am not privy to the collateral physical evidence, I am regarding the police report info as "suspect" unless/until corroborated externally, say by forensics or path. I'm not saying "the police report is garbage", that would be presumptuous. But just seeing that Z's head and his motion didn't mesh with the injuries you listed, I'm ... unconvinced either way, at this point. I am not convinced that a criminal case would be a slam-dunk conviction, what with the "reasonable doubt" provision, of which there's plenty to cover both sides. But there probably will be a civil case, and that will probably roast Z's chestnuts to a crisp. cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

so everytime two people get into it . . .its ok for one to shoot the other . . .. . . . . . . .

im not saying that a fight didnt happen


im saying zimmerman was the reason it happened to begin with and only because of his own mistake in confronting martin was there a confrontation . . . you dont get it do you

Zimmerman put himself there because he was stalking and persueing and then harassing Martins, Martins choice in the fight was one of reactive and defensive, even if he threw the first punch as he precieved Zimmerman as a threat adn he was . . . .is it martin fault zimmerman cant fight . . . . .no

but it is zimmermans choice to put both of them in tat situation and for no legal or real reason other than profiling and yes racial profiling and he aint a cop life isnt TV mr Z is not trained in anything other than being a sponge and a liability


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> UB has demonstrated that police reports coming out of Sanford are sometimes not what they could be. Since I am not privy to the collateral physical evidence, I am regarding the police report info as "suspect" unless/until corroborated externally, say by forensics or path. I'm not saying "the police report is garbage", that would be presumptuous. But just seeing that Z's head and his motion didn't mesh with the injuries you listed, I'm ... unconvinced either way, at this point. I am not convinced that a criminal case would be a slam-dunk conviction, what with the "reasonable doubt" provision, of which there's plenty to cover both sides. But there probably will be a civil case, and that will probably roast Z's chestnuts to a crisp. cn


let's not forget that the cop who was in charge of the crime scene was the same guy who did diddly shit when a son of the force decked a homeless black man from behind a year or so earlier, nearly killing him.

let's also not forget that about 5 or so years back, another son of the force got away with "self defense" after shooting a black teen in the back, killing him.

let's also not forget about police report after police report where the value of cannabis is listed at what we all know is complete bullshit. they got a pound? well, that's $10,000 worth of drugs off the streets.

yet desert douche is putting his full faith and conviction behind these police reports, the same one that lists martin's name and DOB as he is tagged at the morgue as john doe.

seems legit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so everytime two people get into it . . .its ok for one to shoot the other . . .. . . . . . . .
> 
> im not saying that a fight didnt happen
> 
> ...


given zimmerman's long history of assault, violence, aggression, losing his temper, drinking, "snapping" and so on and so forth, it is more than likely that zimmerman started that fight, too.

especially when we take into account the testimony of martin's girlfriend, who was talking to him on the phone just 1 minute before the police arrived.

if there was a fight, it happened in the grass, it lasted less than a minute, and zimmerman walked away basically uninjured. all facts.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

its really a lesson in denial what people can convince themselves of with the absence of a real explanation vs a rendition of a corrupt individual and a corrupt police force with a history of bending the truth and breaking the law


i base my opinions on morals and loose facts

desert guy would change his tune tomorrow if the papers told him too

sheep


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> UB has demonstrated that police reports coming out of Sanford are sometimes not what they could be. Since I am not privy to the collateral physical evidence, I am regarding the police report info as "suspect" unless/until corroborated externally, say by forensics or path. I'm not saying "the police report is garbage", that would be presumptuous. But just seeing that Z's head and his motion didn't mesh with the injuries you listed, I'm ... unconvinced either way, at this point. I am not convinced that a criminal case would be a slam-dunk conviction, what with the "reasonable doubt" provision, of which there's plenty to cover both sides. *But there probably will be a civil case, and that will probably roast Z's chestnuts to a crisp.* cn


Nope. Read Florida's SYG law. Zimmer is immune from criminal prosecution AND civil suit if he is covered by SYG. There is literally nothing that can be done to Zimmer if he is covered by SYG.

Frankly, I don't understand your reluctance regarding the police report. What possible motive would the police officer have that would cause him to lie in this case? In any case, if it goes to trial it will be a jury that decides and my guess is that jury will not have your doubts about the police officer's report.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> What possible motive would the police officer have that would cause him to lie in this case?


a retired judge from the town next door who is trying to get his son on the force, possibly.

i bet you think that cops are the most honest bunch of guys there could ever be.

you poor, sad, individual.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Nope. Read Florida's SYG law. Zimmer is immune from criminal prosecution AND civil suit if he is covered by SYG. There is literally nothing that can be done to Zimmer if he is covered by SYG.
> 
> Frankly, I don't understand your reluctance regarding the police report. What possible motive would the police officer have that would cause him to lie in this case? In any case, if it goes to trial it will be a jury that decides and my guess is that jury will not have your doubts about the police officer's report.


how is him pursuing martin standing his ground?

look at the other cases of police abuse of power . . . its called a pattern and cops are just as narcissistic and egotistical and corrupt as a 29 yr old unemployed wife beater with a history of getting off the hook . . . .. for no reason but his dad is connected with the local PD and courts

whats this new article i just heard about from my gf that Z
s lawyer has dropped him cause they cant find him . . . ..who runs when they are innocent?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> how is him pursuing martin standing his ground?


as cannabineer stated, he "stood his ground in a brisk forward trajectory".


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> let's not forget that the cop who was in charge of the crime scene was the same guy who did diddly shit when a son of the force decked a homeless black man from behind a year or so earlier, nearly killing him.
> 
> let's also not forget that about 5 or so years back, another son of the force got away with "self defense" after shooting a black teen in the back, killing him.
> 
> ...


Well, Uterus, you list examples of cops lieing to protect the sons of police officers, those cases are a bit more convincing to me (maybe not to a jury) when you claim their police report is not to be trusted. 

In this case, though, we have Zimmer; he is not a cop, not a cop's son, if anything I would guess the cops actively dislike him, if they know him at all. Are we to believe that the cop who responded that night, Timothy Smith, joined in on a conspiracy to protect Zimmerman literally minutes after the shooting? That is simply not a credible accusation. That is apparently all you have, and that explains why Zimmer was not charged.

Your moral outrage over this incident is irrelevant. It's a bitter pill, best to swallow it quickly.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

no wonder

i know why you dont explain yourself more often . . . .you make no sense when you try and rationalize your opinions

based on the lastest update that validate your assumptions

like a leaf on the wind or a bug on the surface of the river at the whim of the elements . . ..

i don think the cops made a discussion to botch the investigation . . .they jsut did nothing to actually investigate

lack or effort is not proof of intent

but lack of professionalism is proof of thier lack of effort and negligence, which could be a sign of one sided justice and bigotry


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Well, Uterus, you list examples of cops lieing to protect the sons of police officers, those cases are a bit more convincing to me (maybe not to a jury) when you claim their police report is not to be trusted.
> 
> In this case, though, we have Zimmer; he is not a cop, not a cop's son, if anything I would guess the cops actively dislike him, if they know him at all. Are we to believe that the cop who responded that night, Timothy Smith, joined in on a conspiracy to protect Zimmerman literally minutes after the shooting? That is simply not a credible accusation. That is apparently all you have, and that explains why Zimmer was not charged.
> 
> Your moral outrage over this incident is irrelevant. It's a bitter pill, best to swallow it quickly.


lol.

zimmerman's retired judge papa was trying to get him on the force.

watch the surveillance tapes of zimmerman at the station. does that look like the cops dislike him? 

ties in the law enforcement community run deep, any dumb-dumb knows this. zimmerman's retired federal court judge lived in the town next door and was trying to get his son on the force. FACT.

i know that's a bitter pill for your dumb ass to swallow, best to slam it back as quick as you can before masturbating furiously to photoshopped images of zimmerman and hannity having tantric sex.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> a retired judge from the town next door who is trying to get his son on the force, possibly.
> 
> i bet you think that cops are the most honest bunch of guys there could ever be.
> 
> you poor, sad, individual.


As is usual from your posts, this is bull shit. Zimmer's father was a retired low level court flunky, with a grand sounding title, in Virginia (geography lesson: not Florida); he was not a judge in Florida, he was not a judge in Virginia, not anywhere.

You have nothing but apoplexy on your side.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> As is usual from your posts, this is bull shit. Zimmer's father was a retired low level court flunky, with a grand sounding title, in Virginia (geography lesson: not Florida); he was not a judge in Florida, he was not a judge in Virginia, not anywhere.
> 
> You have nothing but apoplexy on your side.


a retired federal court magistrate who lived for several years in the town next to sanford and who was actively trying to get his son on the force.

you have nothing but closing your eyes, sticking your fingers in your ears, and masturbating furiously to hannity on your side.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Nope. Read Florida's SYG law. Zimmer is immune from criminal prosecution AND civil suit if he is covered by SYG. There is literally nothing that can be done to Zimmer if he is covered by SYG.
> 
> Frankly, I don't understand your reluctance regarding the police report. What possible motive would the police officer have that would cause him to lie in this case? In any case, if it goes to trial it will be a jury that decides and my guess is that jury will not have your doubts about the police officer's report.


I think SYG will be mooted by Z's failure to stand, but rather advance. It's not "Take Your Ground", after all. 

I would be speculation as to the reporting policeman's possible motives, and imo the motives are less interesting than the sequence of events. But it's not beyond belief* that such reports get "cooked", especially in a department with Sanford's demonstrated cavalier attitude to procedure. So I would say that a prosecutor who's displacing his weight will have no trouble casting reasonable doubt upon that report .... unless/until the forensic picture firms up considerable. The jury will be privy to that while I will not. cn

* I was once in a fender-bender in which someone ran into my car from behind. The other driver was a young chickie with a baby seat, and the responding officer swallowed her lies without much compunction. So I received a "moving violation" citation that I simply didn't earn. My point is that police reports are not gospel, from trivial instances like mine ... to very nontrivial ones like in this case.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> a retired federal court magistrate who lived for several years in the town next to sanford and who was actively trying to get his son on the force.
> 
> you have nothing but closing your eyes, sticking your fingers in your ears, and masturbating furiously to hannity on your side.


The age of the internet makes it hard to be a total douche-bag liar. Douche-bag liars hardest:

"George Zimmerman&#8217;s father is Robert Zimmerman. Robert Zimmerman gave a statement to the &#8216;Orlando Sentinel&#8217; defending his son&#8217;s role in the shooting death of teenager Trayvon Martin. We then contacted the Virginia Supreme Court to confirm Robert Zimmerman&#8217;s employment. 

Kristi Wright with the Department of Legislative and Public Relations wrote us this email in response: 

&#8220;Robert J. Zimmerman served as a full-time magistrate from 2000-2006. Please be advised that in Virginia magistrates are judicial officers, but they are not considered "judges" and do not possess trial jurisdiction. More detailed information on the role of the magistrate in Virginia is available on Virginia's Judicial System Website .&#8221;
http://www.abcactionnews.com/dpp/news/crime/zimmerman-dad-worked-as-magistrate


----------



## Farfenugen (Apr 10, 2012)

......yawn


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Well, Uterus, you list examples of cops lieing to protect the sons of police officers, those cases are a bit more convincing to me (maybe not to a jury) when you claim their police report is not to be trusted.
> 
> In this case, though, we have Zimmer; he is not a cop, not a cop's son, if anything I would guess the cops actively dislike him, if they know him at all. Are we to believe that the cop who responded that night, Timothy Smith, joined in on a conspiracy to protect Zimmerman literally minutes after the shooting? That is simply not a credible accusation. That is apparently all you have, and that explains why Zimmer was not charged.
> 
> Your moral outrage over this incident is irrelevant. It's a bitter pill, best to swallow it quickly.


Dont forget, the cop would have somehow have to collude with the eye witness to change his testimony.

Do cops lie? Sure. Do they create false reports? Sure. 

Do you have any evidence that anything like this took place in the case of Zimmerman? I highly doubt it because it would have been plastered all over this thread already.

The people that want Zimmerman to do time are creating scenarios mostly based on the proven misleading and false reports from the press that have led to retractions and people getting fired from 3 networks.

This was a tragedy. A tragedy where both people were partly responsible.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> *I think SYG will be mooted by Z's failure to stand, but rather advance. It's not "Take Your Ground", after all. *
> 
> I would be speculation as to the reporting policeman's possible motives, and imo the motives are less interesting than the sequence of events. But it's not beyond belief* that such reports get "cooked", especially in a department with Sanford's demonstrated cavalier attitude to procedure. So I would say that a prosecutor who's displacing his weight will have no trouble casting reasonable doubt upon that report .... unless/until the forensic picture firms up considerable. The jury will be privy to that while I will not. cn
> 
> * I was once in a fender-bender in which someone ran into my car from behind. The other driver was a young chickie with a baby seat, and the responding officer swallowed her lies without much compunction. So I received a "moving violation" citation that I simply didn't earn. My point is that police reports are not gospel, from trivial instances like mine ... to very nontrivial ones like in this case.


All I can tell is: READ. THE. LAW.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

being a judge you dont think he would have in interest in his sons affairs . . . . . .give me a break

now who is incompetent

how do you get away with repeated violent offenses including wife battery and have a concealed weapons permit as well as be allowed to have a small amount of responsibility , not authority , as neighborhood watch member

im not sure if you have ever been in the system but once your in your fucked unless you have money of influence which Z has none of . . .but daddy has some influence


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

> *
> 
> I think SYG will be mooted by Z's failure to stand, but rather advance. It's not "Take Your Ground", after all.
> 
> ...


You can stop right there... It is total speculation that Zimmerman was pursuing Travan when the incident occured.

By the only eye-witness testimony, Zimmerman was returning to his vehicle. 

You are speculating and assuming by saying anything different here...

So stop being a total fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> All I can tell is: READ. THE. LAW.


you seem to know it by heart....im sure you can reference the section that states stand your ground can be used in such a manor


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> All I can tell is: READ. THE. LAW.


If you mean Florida Statutes 776.012 and .013, these have been discussed in this thread. If you mean something other, genuinely new ... I'd appreciate a link. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The age of the internet makes it hard to be a total douche-bag liar. Douche-bag liars hardest:
> 
> "George Zimmerman&#8217;s father is Robert Zimmerman. Robert Zimmerman gave a statement to the &#8216;Orlando Sentinel&#8217; defending his son&#8217;s role in the shooting death of teenager Trayvon Martin. We then contacted the Virginia Supreme Court to confirm Robert Zimmerman&#8217;s employment.
> 
> ...


lol, supreme court magistrate?

any dumb-dumb with a GED like you can get that title.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You can stop right there... It is total speculation that Zimmerman was pursuing Travan when the incident occured.


you can stop right there.

zimmerman was sitting in his truck at 7:14 pm when he hung up with the dispatcher. he was found several hundred yards away, where no vehicle would go, just 3 minutes later.

how long does it take you to cover a couple hundred yards?



NLXSK1 said:


> By the only eye-witness testimony, Zimmerman was returning to his vehicle.


you can stop right there.

that is the story george zimmerman tells, no eyewitness has stated this.

and the story that george zimmerman tells is completely full of holes, like his lie about the fight happening on the sidewalk when EVERY SINGLE EYEWITNESS saw the scuffle happen IN THE GRASS.



NLXSK1 said:


> You are speculating and assuming by saying anything different here...
> 
> So stop being a total fucking hypocrite.


you are lying and getting your facts fucked up. go home.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> If you mean Florida Statutes 776.012 and .013, these have been discussed in this thread. If you mean something other, genuinely new ... I'd appreciate a link. cn


Wiki has Florida's SYG law in its entirety. 776.041, exception 2a covers this episode:

"
*776.041&#8195;Use of force by aggressor.* &#8212;The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:
(1)&#8195;Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony; or
(2)&#8195;Initially provokes the use of force against himself or herself, unless:
(a)&#8195;Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant; or
(b)&#8195;In good faith, the person withdraws from physical contact with the assailant and indicates clearly to the assailant that he or she desires to withdraw and terminate the use of force, but the assailant continues or resumes the use of force."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stand-your-ground_law


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, supreme court magistrate?
> 
> any dumb-dumb with a GED like you can get that title.


You either need to put down the bong or expand on your comment. What you said makes no sense. Mr. Seedwell might understand it, but I don't.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You are an idiot. He was not a judge. He didnt sit judgement on trials. He was simply a magistrate.
> 
> Why do you people keep completely misunderstanding the facts of the case?


lol, the guy who just completely bungled the facts is now accusing others of doing the same. classic transference. freud was good.

he was not simply a magistrate, he was a SUPREME COURT MAGISTRATE. once he retired, he moved to the next town over form his son and tried to get him on the force.

ties in law enforcement run deep.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Wiki has Florida's SYG law in its entirety. 776.041, exception 2a covers this episode:
> 
> "
> *776.041&#8195;Use of force by aggressor.* &#8212;The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:
> ...


so, in a mere 30 seconds or so, zimmerman had "exhausted every reasonable means of escape"?

lol, no. 

he had 360 degrees worth of escape options available to him. FACT.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

UB.. I was stating that Zimmerman was the eye witness.

You got nothing. You keep making up facts and assuming shit. This poor guy Zimmerman who was simply performing a community service has had his whole life fucked up by the acts of a petty criminal who decided to turn to assault.

The SYG law serves to protect people like Zimmerman and I support that. If you dont want to end up dead dont assault people.

Zimmerman had wounds reported by the eye-witnesses, written in the police report and treated by medical personnel on site. You want to use some grainy video as proof that Zimmerman was not grievously wounded which does not address the point that he was in fear of his life. He doesnt have to have life threatening wounds to have felt that way.

How you FEEL about the situation does not apply in the law.

IMO the prosecutor is going to stall for as much time as possible and then decline to pursue the case. She will do that because the law is pretty clear here, the evidence is pretty clear here and it would invite lawsuits for false prosecution if they proceeded as stated by other people.

Zimmerman had the RIGHT to defend himself that night and I support his right to do that.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Wiki has Florida's SYG law in its entirety. 776.041, exception 2a covers this episode:
> 
> "
> *776.041&#8195;Use of force by aggressor.* &#8212;The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:
> ...


And since we on this thread have no reliable account of who did what to whom when, the applicability of the lettered contingent clauses is not established. If this does indeed end up in front of a petty jury, I'm certain the applicability of the statute will be argued. It will be interesting to see what the outcome is, considering how spectacularly unpredictable trials can be, but my current bet is that SYG will be found to not apply. Jmo. cn


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, in a mere 30 seconds or so, zimmerman had "exhausted every reasonable means of escape"?
> 
> lol, no.
> 
> he had 360 degrees worth of escape options available to him. FACT.


He was on his back with Trayvon on top of him, beating him (two eye witnesses gave that account). When you are underneath an assailant and taking a beating, it is pretty reasonable to conclude that your avenues of escape have been exhausted.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> And since we on this thread have no reliable account of who did what to whom when, the applicability of the lettered contingent clauses is not established. If this does indeed end up in front of a petty jury, I'm certain the applicability of the statute will be argued. It will be interesting to see what the outcome is, considering how spectacularly unpredictable trials can be, but my current bet is that SYG will be found to not apply. Jmo. cn


Zimmerman is the only witness left breathing. Who is going to contradict him?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> He was on his back with Trayvon on top of him, beating him (two eye witnesses gave that account). When you are underneath an assailant and taking a beating, it is pretty reasonable to conclude that your avenues of escape have been exhausted.


only one witness saw that, actually. 

when you have a good 50-80 pounds on the guy on top, you can get out. take it from a skinny guy who has been in a scrap or two.

and the only witness who saw martin on top has no idea what the situation was before the trigger was pulled. the two witnesses who saw what happened immediately after saw zimmerman ON TOP of martin, uninjured but worried mere seconds after the trigger was pulled.

360 degrees of escape options. FACT.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> UB.. I was stating that Zimmerman was the eye witness.
> 
> You got nothing. You keep making up facts and assuming shit. This poor guy Zimmerman who was simply performing a community service has had his whole life fucked up by the acts of a petty criminal who decided to turn to assault.
> 
> ...


lol, you are the one making up facts.

there is NO FACTUAL EVIDENCE that martin assaulted zimmerman.

in fact, given zimmerman's extensive history of assaults, violence, and losing his temper, it is more reasonable to conclude that zimmerman attacked martin. especially since martin has ZERO history of violence whatsoever.

get your facts straight, kiddo. or stick to raking yards and mowing lawns.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> only one witness saw that, actually.
> 
> when you have a good 50-80 pounds on the guy on top, you can get out. take it from a skinny guy who has been in a scrap or two.
> 
> ...


The police report listed Trayvon's weight at 160 pounds. Recent news accounts list Zimmerman at 5'9" tall, 170 pounds. Neither of those facts matter one whit, but you might as well be accurate.

There were two eye witness accounts, young Austin Brown and "John". Both said they saw Trayvon on top of Zimmer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The police report listed Trayvon's weight at 160 pounds. Recent news accounts list Zimmerman at 5'9" tall, 170 pounds. Neither of those facts matter one whit, but you might as well be accurate.
> 
> There were two eye witness accounts, young Austin Brown and "John". Both said they saw Trayvon on top of Zimmer.


young austin brown does not even know what he saw. he says he only saw one person. what he says is worthless.

anonymous "john" has no idea what happened before the trigger was pulled. zimmerman could have had 360 degrees of escape options. given that the two witnesses who saw what happened immediately after the trigger was pulled saw zimmerman on top, it is more reasonable to conclude that zimmerman was fully able to escape.

martin was on the phone with his girlfriend a minute before the police showed up. the scuffle lasted less than one minute.

how the fuck do you exhaust every option of escape in less than a minute? have you ever even been in a fight?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

776.041&#8195;Use of force by aggressor. &#8212;*The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:*
(1)&#8195;Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony; or
(2)&#8195;*Initially provokes the use of force against himself or herself, unless:*
(a)&#8195;Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm *and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape* such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant; or
(b)&#8195;In good faith, the person withdraws from physical contact with the assailant and indicates clearly to the assailant that he or she desires to withdraw and terminate the use of force, but the assailant continues or resumes the use of force."

hmm

Z intially provoked it my running after martin and then instead of backing away after being confronted, assuming martin did start the dialoge between the too, continued to question and provoke Martin

making his claim invalid as he could have walked away as he was asked why are you follwoing me, indicating martin recognition of a possible threat

but Z didnt and instead choose to continue his harrasment of martin

next!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

oh yeah, that's 170_* according to zimmerman's friend*_.

we all know how credible zimmerman's "friends" are, just ask joe oliver.

LOL!


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> young austin brown does not even know what he saw. he says he only saw one person. what he says is worthless.
> 
> anonymous "john" has no idea what happened before the trigger was pulled. zimmerman could have had 360 degrees of escape options. given that the two witnesses who saw what happened immediately after the trigger was pulled saw zimmerman on top, it is more reasonable to conclude that zimmerman was fully able to escape.
> 
> ...


There was a news account of a guy in Las Vegas not too long ago who punched another guy in the face. The punchee was dead on the scene. I wonder how long that fight lasted?

Do you have any facts to add to this debate or just the usual uterus discharge?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> There was a news account of a guy in Las Vegas not too long ago who punched another guy in the face. The punchee was dead on the scene. I wonder how long that fight lasted?
> 
> Do you have any facts to add to this debate or just the usual uterus discharge?


you're asking me if i have facts after you're bringing up las vegas fights? where is las vegas in relation to sanford, florida? 

zimmerman didn't look too dead or even close to death in that surveillance video. FACT.

34 minutes later, he did not even show *one iota* of discomfort. FACT.

zimmerman said this happened on the sidewalk, but every single eyewitness saw it happen on the grass. FACT.

those who saw what happen after the shot said they saw a worried but uninjured zimmerman on top of martin, get up, and *walk over* to the sidewalk. FACT.

lol @ facts.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

anything can kill you if the righ situation happens . . so with your logic i can shoot anyone 

at anytime anyone could possibly be a threat to your safety . . . .so its not a reasonable excuse


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> 776.041&#8195;Use of force by aggressor. &#8212;*The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:*
> (1)&#8195;Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony; or
> (2)&#8195;*Initially provokes the use of force against himself or herself, unless:*
> (a)&#8195;Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm *and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape* such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant; or
> ...


Following someone in order to ask questions is not an aggressive act. Chasing someone with your firearm drawn and shooting would be.

Reasonable means of escape does not mean ANY means of escape. If the person BELIEVES they might be greatly injured or killed, they are authorized to use force. Your idea of great bodily harm might be very different from mine, there is no standard by which one must be committed to prove if your beliefs are strong enough to warrant action.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Following someone in order to ask questions is not an aggressive act. Chasing someone with your firearm drawn and shooting would be.
> 
> Reasonable means of escape does not mean ANY means of escape. If the person BELIEVES they might be greatly injured or killed, they are authorized to use force. Your idea of great bodily harm might be very different from mine, there is no standard by which one must be committed to prove if your beliefs are strong enough to warrant action.


it is when you have previously coined, and i mean within a short time span seen and condemned someone as suspicious for no other reason then prejudiced and ignorance and bring your fire arm with you

zimmerman is not qualified to gauge who is suspicious or what is right or wrong thats apparent with is record


and how is turning around and leaving not reasonable?

do i need to copy and paste the definition of agreesor or agreesion


----------



## desert dude (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're asking me if i have facts after you're bringing up las vegas fights? where is las vegas in relation to sanford, florida?
> 
> zimmerman didn't look too dead or even close to death in that surveillance video. FACT.
> 
> ...


You left out the "fact" that Trayvon laid in the morgue for three days with a "John Doe" tag on his toe in your list of irrelevant facts.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> it is when you have previosly coined them as suspiscous and bring your fire arm with you


He brings his firearm when he goes to the grocery store too, does that mean he is going to commit armed robbery? There is a reason a CCW permit is issued you know. Its so you can ALWAYS have a firearm on you AT ALL TIMES! Perhaps you don't understand what a CCW is?

I think you are suspicious, does that make me following you an aggressive act? NO it does not.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Apr 10, 2012)

This is ancient news folks. Being magnified too pit the races against each other and divert attention from the fuckjob they are giving all of us. the old divide and conquer. Dickhead needs to be charged for following Martin, he foregoes his stand your ground rights at that point. It's not the follow and kill you law. But I tuned this bullshit out weeks ago. Pulling on emotional strings to gain a benefit in this case division.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> He brings his firearm when he goes to the grocery store too, does that mean he is going to commit armed robbery? There is a reason a CCW permit is issued you know. Its so you can ALWAYS have a firearm on you AT ALL TIMES! Perhaps you don't understand what a CCW is?
> 
> I think you are suspicious, does that make me following you an aggressive act? NO it does not.


Its so guys with small dicks feel safe when they go to the grocery store.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

> *
> 
> Dickhead needs to be charged for following Martin, he foregoes his stand your ground rights at that point.​
> ​
> ...


By your definition, no member of any community watch should be protected for trying to make their community safer. Seems a tad harsh.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

> *
> 
> Z intially provoked it my running after martin and then instead of backing away after being confronted, assuming martin did start the dialoge between the too, continued to question and provoke Martin​
> ​
> ...


You have no evidence of the confrontation. You are making shit up.

The entire conversation has been documented to be Martin asking Zimmerman if he had a fucking problem and when Zimmerman said no, he attacked him.

Now, you can speculate all day but without any other evidence we have to assume what Zimmerman said is a correct accounting of the situation.

You cannot just make shit up and then charge him with what you assumed happened.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Apr 10, 2012)

Guns are necessary to protect the people from the government and its been shown that places requiring gun ownership have a lower crime rate. Zimmerman should have taken his beating like a man however and not pulled his gun. He was the instigator and foregoes his armed defense rights at that point in my opinion. What we have here is a failure to communicate.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Guns are necessary to protect the people from the government and its been shown that places requiring gun ownership have a lower crime rate. Zimmerman should have taken his beating like a man however and not pulled his gun. He was the instigator and foregoes his armed defense rights at that point in my opinion. What we have here is a failure to communicate.


What if Travan knocked Zimmerman unconscious and shot him dead with his own gun? Would that have fallen under the classification of taking a beating like a man?

And what idiot "man" takes a beating? That is a fucked up concept all on it's own.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

zimmerman had to run to catch martin . . . that is pursuing and provocation as his intent was not to ask for direction but to confront martin

intent matters . . . . .you know

its a little thing that helps smart people understand context

but i will admit there are a lot of factors at play 

thats why you just dont support poeple being vigilanties and when mistakes are made you make sure other people know that this behavior is not acceptable


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Its so guys with small dicks feel safe when they go to the grocery store.


You are at the grocery store, the guy in front of you pulls out a gun and starts shooting. What you gonna do? You gonna punch him after he ventilates you? 

Women hold CCW permits also, do they have small dicks too, or small vaginas?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> zimmerman had to run to catch martin . . . that is pursuing and provocation as his intent was not to ask for direction but to confront martin
> 
> intent matters . . . . .you know
> 
> ...


It doesnt matter if he ran to catch travan.. 

It doesnt matter if he said anything else to travan..

The point that matters is by all physical evidence (broken nose, blood on back of head, etc.) that Travan attacked Zimmerman and Zimmerman was in fear of his life.

That is the law. It doesnt matter if you dont like it.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

i cant wait for this to end and you can eat your words lol


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You are at the grocery store, the guy in front of you pulls out a gun and starts shooting. What you gonna do? You gonna punch him after he ventilates you?
> 
> Women hold CCW permits also, do they have small dicks too, or small vaginas?


I have seen many guys openly carrying guns in grocery stores. And not surprisingly... NOTHING happened.

I think alot of posters watch too much TV.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i cant wait for this to end and you can eat your words lol


I cant wait for this to end.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> What if Travan knocked Zimmerman unconscious and shot him dead with his own gun? Would that have fallen under the classification of taking a beating like a man?And what idiot "man" takes a beating? That is a fucked up concept all on it's own.


He is the older and larger of the two. If he scared Martin into a preemptive defensive act he should not have resorted to pulling his gun out. He could clearly see it was a kid. IF he gets socked on the jaw a few times he had it coming for getting out of his car and closing on martin in a threatening manner. It's a very unfortunate situation that is being used as one more lever to take everyones guns away. Not to mention further divide the electorate. Once we lose our guns then the real tyrrany begins.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Reasonable means of escape does not mean ANY means of escape.


running away seems reasonable.



NoDrama said:


> If the person BELIEVES they might be greatly injured or killed, they are authorized to use force.


only AFTER exhausting every reasonable means of escape. note the word "and".


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> zimmerman had to run to catch martin . . . that is pursuing and provocation as his intent was not to ask for direction but to confront martin
> 
> intent matters . . . . .you know
> 
> ...


So martin is unable to outrun zimmerman? Are you sure zimmerman didn't just walk quickly? The best way to close a distance between two people going the same direction is by one person moving faster than the other. Zimmerman must be one hell of an athlete.

Intent? what was the intent? The only intent that I know of is zimmerman trying to ascertain whether Martin belonged there or not, but Trayvan started running away, which would lead any common sense person to think the person was guilty of something.

To be a Vigilante your reason for being is to PUNISH crime, not ascertain whether one was being committed. Zimmerman wasn't trying to punish Trayvan by following him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You left out the "fact" that Trayvon laid in the morgue for three days with a "John Doe" tag on his toe in your list of irrelevant facts.


so every single eyewitness seeing this happen in the grass is "irrelevant", even though zimmerman says it happened on the sidewalk?

so suppose your son gets killed. the killer says to you, the father, "sorry man, i was fearing for my life! he punched me in the nose (from behind) and then slammed my head on the sidewalk!"

you then talk to the eyewitnesses, and every last one of them says the short scuffle happened in the grass.

you still gonna accept your son's killer at his word, even knowing he has a long history of violence, aggression, and losing his temper?

i bet you don't.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> running away seems reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> only AFTER exhausting every reasonable means of escape. note the word "and".


Do you run well on your back? I would love for you to demonstrate this physical impossibility.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mellowman2112 said:


> He is the older and larger of the two. If he scared Martin into a preemptive defensive act he should not have resorted to pulling his gun out. He could clearly see it was a kid. IF he gets socked on the jaw a few times he had it coming for getting out of his car and closing on martin in a threatening manner. It's a very unfortunate situation that is being used as one more lever to take everyones guns away. Not to mention further divide the electorate. Once we lose our guns then the real tyrrany begins.


Nobody deserves to get socked in the jaw. Zimmerman's injuries ended when he shot Travan. If he hadnt had a gun and died he would probably just have been another dead spic that had it coming eh?

Talk about bigots.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> By your definition, no member of any community watch should be protected for trying to make their community safer. Seems a tad harsh.


community watch means watch, not follow. community watch volunteers are instructed to NOT follow OR carry a firearm.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> running away seems reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> only AFTER exhausting every reasonable means of escape. note the word "and".


Ok, put a 6'6" black man on top of you straddling you and beating you in the head and then show me how you run away from that...


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Ok, put a 6'6" black man on top of you straddling you and beating you in the head and then show me how you run away from that...


wasn't zimmerman 12 feet tall and 500 lbs? I keep hearing how he was twice as big as trayvon.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

for give his ignorance UB 

they watch to much TV

they think neighborhood watch equals chuck norris taking out the bad guys


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You have no evidence of the confrontation. You are making shit up.
> 
> The entire conversation has been documented to be Martin asking Zimmerman if he had a fucking problem and when Zimmerman said no, he attacked him.
> 
> ...


you are making shit up.

that is zimmerman's tall tale and his tall tale alone.

martin's girlfriend, who was talking to martin on the phone one minute before the police showed up, tells a much different story.

given that zimmerman's tall tale is full of holes and contradicted by every single eyewitness, it would be more reasonable to conclude that martin's girlfriend is the one telling the truth and zimmerman is not.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> community watch means watch, not follow. community watch volunteers are instructed to NOT follow OR carry a firearm.


Do you know if Zimmerman was actively doing community watch or was he just driving somewhere?

Do you feel that community watch volunteers should be prevented from carrying guns or other self defense items?

Nothing of what you provide makes any difference.

What zimmerman did was legal. His gun was legally registered.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> community watch means watch, not follow. community watch volunteers are instructed to NOT follow OR carry a firearm.


Except Zimmerman wasn't acting as an official "watcher" on duty. He was going to the grocery store.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

which witness says that martin was on top of zimmerman when he was shot


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> IThe point that matters is by all physical evidence (broken nose, blood on back of head, etc.) that Travan attacked Zimmerman and Zimmerman was in fear of his life.


there is ZERO physical evidence of any of that.

notice on the surveillance video when the cops search zimmerman and touch his clothes? they wear gloves if there is blood around to avoid blood borne pathogens. FACT.

the fact that they did not wear gloves means no blood, even if they did take his clothes.

there is also zero evidence that martin attacked zimmerman, and given the long history of violence, aggression, and "snapping" that zimmerman has, it is more likely to conclude that zimmerman did the attacking and martin stood his ground.

how long does it take you to cover 200 yards?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Except Zimmerman wasn't acting as an official "watcher" on duty. He was going to the grocery store.


so if he is on duty then he is neigborhood watch captian Z and when he is off duty hes just unemployed wife beater Z

i dont see a difference 

giving my self the title of lord Samwell doesnt make me anything more than i am whenits jsut samwell


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> which witness says that martin was on top of zimmerman when he was shot


The only eye witness said Travan was on top of Zimmerman when he went to call 911. Nobody witnessed the shot.

However, it is hard to believe that in the interim, Zimmerman somehow got loose and then shot Travan.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

Mellowman2112 said:


> He is the older and larger of the two. If he scared Martin into a preemptive defensive act he should not have resorted to pulling his gun out. He could clearly see it was a kid. IF he gets socked on the jaw a few times he had it coming for getting out of his car and closing on martin in a threatening manner. It's a very unfortunate situation that is being used as one more lever to take everyones guns away. Not to mention further divide the electorate. Once we lose our guns then the real tyrrany begins.


name one erson whose gun was taken away or one piece of legislation that has been passed to even limit gun rights in any way whatsoever.

that's what i thought, NOTHING. just your conspiracy theories.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so if he is on duty then he is neigborhood watch captian Z and when he is off duty hes just unemployed wife beater Z


And in both cases he is legally entitled to carry a weapon.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> name one erson whose gun was taken away or one piece of legislation that has been passed to even limit gun rights in any way whatsoever.
> 
> that's what i thought, NOTHING. just your conspiracy theories.


Until recently you could not own a gun in the city of Chicago. It is a dangerous place for law abiding citizens.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Do you run well on your back? I would love for you to demonstrate this physical impossibility.


eyewitnesses describe zimmerman straddling martin mere seconds after the shot.

how does one straddle someone on their back?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so if he is on duty then he is neigborhood watch captian Z and when he is off duty hes just unemployed wife beater Z


Exactly, and even wife beaters have the right to defend themselves.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> seconds after the shot.


Glad you didn't try to change this little fact. It makes little difference where zimmerman was AFTER the fact.
I once got in a fight, 1 second after I threw the guy off the balcony I was 20 feet above him. Amazing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Ok, put a 6'6" black man on top of you straddling you and beating you in the head and then show me how you run away from that...


yeah, that would be believable if there were any injuries. no evidence of any, however, and a lot of evidence that there are no injuries.

what does race have to do with this, mr. original race baiter? do you just resort to that tactic when you keep getting called out on your loose grip of the facts?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Nothing of what you provide makes any difference.


i didn't bring up the neighborhood watch angle, you did. so yes, what you say is irrelevant.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

let me get this right No dramma

you think martin was on top of zimmerman then zimmerman shot him and got zero blood on himself and then within seconds is on top of martin instead of martin on top of him dead and bloody

ya that makes sense


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Except Zimmerman wasn't acting as an official "watcher" on duty. He was going to the grocery store.


tell that to NLXSK. he's the dummy that brought it up, i was just telling him what the rules of neighborhood watch are.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

> *
> 
> yeah, that would be believable if there were any injuries. no evidence of any, however, and a lot of evidence that there are no injuries.​
> ​
> ...


You mean except for the police reports, the medical reports and an eye witness?

You keep excluding the information that does not support your allegations.

In addition, you keep ignoring the point that he didnt need to be seriously injured to be in fear of his life. I understand it destroys your argument but it makes you look like an idiot to not acknowledge it.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> tell that to NLXSK. he's the dummy that brought it up, i was just telling him what the rules of neighborhood watch are.


Which he wasnt doing, which has no basis in law, etc...

Can you stir up a little more useless shit to cloud the issues?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

medical reports havent been released yet i thought link please

pictures of broken nose, and lacerated head from blunt trama to concrete please pictures of these feaful life threating images? since you are so positve they exist

have any of you ever been in a fight or ever seen what concrete and force do to a head????? or a human body?

somehow i dont think so


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> which witness says that martin was on top of zimmerman when he was shot


no one says that.

but two witnesses do say zimmerman was on top of martin mere seconds after the shot.

amazing reflexes for a man who claims he got his nose broken (by a punch from behind, somehow) and his head slammed into the side walk (even though every single witness says it happened entirely in the grass).


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> name one erson whose gun was taken away or one piece of legislation that has been passed to even limit gun rights in any way whatsoever.
> 
> that's what i thought, NOTHING. just your conspiracy theories.


Here is one, it took all of .00000001 seconds for google to pop this up, along with 46 million others. http://reason.com/archives/2010/11/15/brian-aitkens-mistake


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> let me get this right No dramma
> 
> you think martin was on top of zimmerman then zimmerman shot him and got zero blood on himself and then within seconds is on top of martin instead of martin on top of him dead and bloody
> 
> ya that makes sense


The police reports said zimmerman had injuries and was bloodied, the eye witness confirmed it, the fire department treated Zimmerman for his non-existant injuries apparently. 

Are you and UB both in the same *ignore all conflicting evidence* category?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> amazing reflexes for a man who claims he got his nose broken (by a punch from behind, somehow) and his head slammed into the side walk (even though every single witness says it happened entirely in the grass).


Zimmerman IS an outstanding athlete, as evidenced by him being able to chase down a teen who is running away. Zimm probably runs a mile in under 45 seconds, can bench 800 and does 1200 pull ups a night.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Glad you didn't try to change this little fact. It makes little difference where zimmerman was AFTER the fact.
> I once got in a fight, 1 second after I threw the guy off the balcony I was 20 feet above him. Amazing.


your anecdotes are irrelevant and most likely plagiarized.

how do you go from taking a life threatening beating on your back to straddling someone, looking uninjured but worried, in mere seconds?

did his injuries heal themselves just that quickly?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> let me get this right No dramma
> 
> you think martin was on top of zimmerman then zimmerman shot him and got zero blood on himself and then within seconds is on top of martin instead of martin on top of him dead and bloody
> 
> ya that makes sense


totally legit story!


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> top of him dead and bloody


Exactly how bloody was trayvan? also, exactly where was he shot at in the body? When you get shot, blood doesn't come squirting out unless you hit an artery or something. Most gunshots to the torso have surprisingly small amounts of blood coming out. Of course in the movies they bleed like pigs and all cars explode when they go off a cliff. Real life isn't like the movies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> You mean except for the police reports, the medical reports and an eye witness?


show me the medical report then. LOL! there is none!

eyewitnesses say that zimmerman was straddling martin after the gunshot, got up looking worried but uninjured, and walked over to the sidewalk. FACT.

are you counting the defendant to be a witness again, dumbass? LOL!



NLXSK1 said:


> You keep excluding the information that does not support your allegations.


no, that is you. you are the one ignoring the two eyewitnesses who say zimmerman got up looking worried, but NOT INJURED.

not to mention zimmerman moving fluidly and alertly a mere 34 minutes later on surveillance video.



NLXSK1 said:


> In addition, you keep ignoring the point that he didnt need to be seriously injured to be in fear of his life. I understand it destroys your argument but it makes you look like an idiot to not acknowledge it.


you keep ignoring that the man on top did not exhaust every reasonable option for escape.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Which he wasnt doing, which has no basis in law, etc...
> 
> Can you stir up a little more useless shit to cloud the issues?


are you forgetting that YOU BROUGHT UP THE NEIGHBORHOOD WATCH bullshit?

you need to post that to yourself, not me. dumbass.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> The police reports said zimmerman had injuries and was bloodied, the eye witness confirmed it, the fire department treated Zimmerman for his non-existant injuries apparently.
> 
> Are you and UB both in the same *ignore all conflicting evidence* category?


if they were bloddied they why did the cops not wear gloves? i mean they could be bloody but somehow i dont think so where is the evidence of blood being there? linkplease

and if there is blood its probably martins he was shot according to you while directly in conflict and fearing his life with Z

very close is what im getting at


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

We have an eye witness report of Travan being on top of Zimmerman just before the shooting.

It doesnt matter how fast he jumped up. It doesnt matter if he appeared uninjured. None of the things you keep bringing up make any difference.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> your anecdotes are irrelevant and most likely plagiarized.
> 
> how do you go from taking a life threatening beating on your back to straddling someone, looking uninjured but worried, in mere seconds?
> 
> did his injuries heal themselves just that quickly?


No injuries? The EMT report says otherwise. Basing your opinion on a grainy surveillance video AFTER he was treated and cleaned up isn't very good evidence.

I can get up off my back and be standing in less than 1 second, and I am not the physical superman that Zimmerman is.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> The police reports said zimmerman had injuries and was bloodied, the eye witness confirmed it, the fire department treated Zimmerman for his non-existant injuries apparently.
> 
> Are you and UB both in the same *ignore all conflicting evidence* category?


no, you are the one ignoring conflicting evidence and trying to count zimmerman as a witness.

there are TWO eyewitnesses who saw zimmerman get up from straddling martin, looking worried but not injured, and walk over to the sidewalk (that he claims he was getting beat up on).

dumbass.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> if they were bloddied they why did the cops not wear gloves? i mean they could be bloody but somehow i dont think so where is the evidence of blood being there? linkplease


So, it is your position that Zimmerman is lying and the cops wrote a report to corroborate his lies.

Hey, after the 9/11 thread I think people will believe anything.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Zimmerman IS an outstanding athlete, as evidenced by him being able to chase down a teen who is running away. Zimm probably runs a mile in under 45 seconds, can bench 800 and does 1200 pull ups a night.


you likely plagiarized that.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, you are the one ignoring conflicting evidence and trying to count zimmerman as a witness.
> 
> there are TWO eyewitnesses who saw zimmerman get up from straddling martin, looking worried but not injured, and walk over to the sidewalk (that he claims he was getting beat up on).
> 
> dumbass.


Why are you IGNORING the testimony of the one eye-witness that reported seeing Travan on top of Zimmerman before he went to call 911 and the shooting occurred?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you likely plagiarized that.


most likely.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why are you IGNORING the testimony of the one eye-witness that reported seeing Travan on top of Zimmerman before he went to call 911 and the shooting occurred?


Because it doesn't give him enough troll food.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why are you IGNORING the testimony of the one eye-witness that reported seeing Travan on top of Zimmerman before he went to call 911 and the shooting occurred?


which eye witness links are helpful


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> No injuries? The EMT report says otherwise. Basing your opinion on a grainy surveillance video AFTER he was treated and cleaned up isn't very good evidence.


what EMT report? i think you mean the suspect police report.

they called off the ambulance, too. he was SO injured that he didn't even need real medical help, the FD was good enough.



NoDrama said:


> I can get up off my back and be standing in less than 1 second, and I am not the physical superman that Zimmerman is.


can you do that after taking a supposedly massive beating?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

and is there a emt report that state a ambulance for Z was cancellled 

why the ambulance be canceled 

because there were no injuries


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> So, it is your position that Zimmerman is lying and the cops wrote a report to corroborate his lies.


impossible, cops NEVER lie. especially not for someone whose retired supreme court magistrate judge papa was trying to get on the force.


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel sorry for Z.
Send a donation here:
therealgeorgezimmerman.com


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't forget. Zimmerman (according to his ex-lawyers) was suffering from shaken baby syndrome as well. LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why are you IGNORING the testimony of the one eye-witness that reported seeing Travan on top of Zimmerman before he went to call 911 and the shooting occurred?


i'm not. 

are you trying to say that someone who only saw what happened BEFORE the shot, and not after, and only saw colors of clothes, can confirm injuries AFTER the shot?

lol, you are a prize dumbass.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am about at my limit of this site on this go round...


From your mouth to God's ears.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Don't forget. Zimmerman (according to his ex-lawyers) was suffering from shaken baby syndrome as well. LOL


his ex-lawyers who NEVER saw him in person.

LOL!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> why are you still bringing up this neighborhood watch canard?
> 
> you yourself said that it is irrelevant.
> 
> dipshit.


It is written in the first sentence... I was responding to an accusation of Zimmerman stalking Travan.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> which eye witness links are helpful


he is calling "john", the anonymous eyewitness whowas only able to make out the color of clothes BEFORE the gunshot, an eyewitness to specific facial injuries of zimmerman AFTER the gunshot.

that is how WEAK his case is.

not only that, he has to completely ignore the multiple eyewitnesses who saw a worried but uninjured zimmerman get off of martin and walk over to the sidewalk (the sidewalk that he says was where the fight happened).

totally legit!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> his ex-lawyers who NEVER saw him in person.
> 
> LOL!


Yes, because it is obviously terribly important for a lawyer to see you in person. Oh wait, I believe that is a doctor...

Why are you stirring up useless shit again?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what EMT report? i think you mean the suspect police report.
> 
> they called off the ambulance, too. he was SO injured that he didn't even need real medical help, the FD was good enough.


The Fire Department has an EMT (Emergency Medical Technician), they all do. Or did you think the fire department washed him down with a hose while they let him wear some nomex clothing? I never said ambulance, paramedic or hospital. EMT means none of those things no matter how much you wish it did.





> can you do that after taking a supposedly massive beating?


I am not the athletic superman that Zimmerman is, but I do know that when your body is swimming with Adrenaline the mind has no rational thought other than fight or flight. Fight or flight, fight or flight, fight or flight. Hmmm.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> It is written in the first sentence... I was responding to an accusation of Zimmerman stalking Travan.


how long does it take you to cover 200 yards?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he is calling "john", the anonymous eyewitness whowas only able to make out the color of clothes BEFORE the gunshot, an eyewitness to specific facial injuries of zimmerman AFTER the gunshot.
> 
> that is how WEAK his case is.
> 
> ...


Could you please cite the law where Zimmerman was required to be injured?

You keep saying this like it means something...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Yes, because it is obviously terribly important for a lawyer to see you in person.


it is when you are bandying about your client's injuries on the teevee.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how long does it take you to cover 200 yards?


Why are you stirring up useless shit again?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Could you please cite the law where Zimmerman was required to be injured?
> 
> You keep saying this like it means something...


so zimmerman says he was injured, but everyone says he looked uninjured.

how does that not cut yet another hole in his bullshit tall tale?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it is when you are bandying about your client's injuries on the teevee.


He was injured. 

It doesnt matter if he was injured.

Why are you stirring up useless shit again?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why are you stirring up useless shit again?


just tell me how long it takes you to cover 200 yards.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so zimmerman says he was injured, but everyone says he looked uninjured.
> 
> how does that not cut yet another hole in his bullshit tall tale?


The EMT didn't say he looked uninjured, I will take their word over some armchair judge who gets all their info from the TV.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The Fire Department has an EMT (Emergency Medical Technician), they all do. Or did you think the fire department washed him down with a hose while they let him wear some nomex clothing? I never said ambulance, paramedic or hospital. EMT means none of those things no matter how much you wish it did.


my parents, who have both been EMTs at ne point in their lives, would have bandaged a laceration or broken nose.





NoDrama said:


> I am not the athletic superman that Zimmerman is, but I do know that when your body is swimming with Adrenaline the mind has no rational thought...


which supports zimmerman shooting a kid he just stalked in the chest, especially given zimmerman's long history of violence, assault, and losing his temper.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> just tell me how long it takes you to cover 200 yards.


Why are you stirring up useless shit again?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> just tell me how long it takes you to cover 200 yards.


If you are zimmerman and are 12 feet tall, you would most likely have a stride of 5 feet or so with each step, assuming Zimmerman can run faster than a 17 year old football player I would say Zimmerman can cover 200 yards in about 2 nanoseconds.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The EMT didn't say he looked uninjured, I will take their word over some armchair judge who gets all their info from the TV.


he was so injured that he needed not a single bandage.

seems totally legit!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> Why are you stirring up useless shit again?


zimmerman was on the phone with the dispatcher at 7:14, police arrived on the scene at 7:17 after zimmerman was in a struggle for about a minute.

he was about 200 yards from his vehicle.

how long does it take you to cover 200 yards? this relates to the stalking you were bandying about.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he was so injured that he needed not a single bandage.
> 
> seems totally legit!


In the enhanced video they show what appears to be a bandage on Zimmerman's head.

Zimmerman was not required to be injured.

Why are you stirring up useless shit again?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> my parents, who have both been EMTs at ne point in their lives, would have bandaged a laceration or broken nose.


You don't put a bandage on a broken nose, you reset it and leave it alone, ask your parents.








> which supports zimmerman shooting a kid he just stalked in the chest, especially given zimmerman's long history of violence, assault, and losing his temper.


Exactly where was Martin shot? Chest isn't descriptive enough. 

Zimmerman has a history of being ACCUSED of violence and assault, not a record. Accusations are not truth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You don't put a bandage on a broken nose, you reset it and leave it alone, ask your parents.


you do put a bandage on a laceration. especially if it was banged on a dirty sidewalk.



NoDrama said:


> Exactly where was Martin shot? Chest isn't descriptive enough.
> 
> Zimmerman has a history of being ACCUSED of violence and assault, not a record. Accusations are not truth.


no, these are not accusations, these are a matter of record.

just because he was not convicted does not mean it didn't happen, idiot.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman was on the phone with the dispatcher at 7:14, police arrived on the scene at 7:17 after zimmerman was in a struggle for about a minute.
> 
> he was about 200 yards from his vehicle.
> 
> how long does it take you to cover 200 yards? this relates to the stalking you were bandying about.


It doesnt matter.

You dont want to discuss the information on it's merits, you just want to make assumptions based on your perceived perception and assumptions of guilt.

And it honestly disappoints me because you are one of the few people on this site intelligent enough to have a good debate.

But, how much can I expect from the political discussion on a pot website eh?

Anyway, this has yet again degenerated down into a dog chases tail situation and I find that to be really dogmatic and boring.

My business just passed break even point about 13 months into it. Life is good.

Be it for 5 minutes or 5 years, I am out of here...


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you do put a bandage on a laceration. especially if it was banged on a dirty sidewalk.


 Sure, if its bad enough. Sidewalks cause blunt force wounds and possible scraping, not lacerations though. Grass causes none of those though.





> no, these are not accusations, these are a matter of record.
> 
> just because he was not convicted does not mean it didn't happen, idiot.


 So what you are saying is that anyone accused of anything is actually guilty of it, even if they were found not guilty or the charges were dropped? I accuse you of child molestation, how guilty do you feel? Have you notified the police of your whereabouts? All sexual predators must register with the police you know. Might wanna get them the info.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> It doesnt matter.
> 
> You dont want to discuss the information on it's merits, you just want to make assumptions based on your perceived perception and assumptions of guilt.
> 
> ...


i need to harvest and my head hurts.

but yeah, if you cover 200 yards in 2 minutes or so, most people would call that stalking. not that it's overly important, i'm just holding your feet to the fire.

we will know within 65 hours or so if this thing is going to trial. then this thread REALLY blows up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Sure, if its bad enough. Sidewalks cause blunt force wounds and possible scraping, not lacerations though. Grass causes none of those though.


exactly, and all the witnesses bar none have this scuffle happening in the grass. and i remember the injury being called a laceration, which sidewalks don't really cause (although i could imagine a scenario in which it somehow does, like a pebble on the sidewalk).




NoDrama said:


> So what you are saying is that anyone accused of anything is actually guilty of it, even if they were found not guilty or the charges were dropped? I accuse you of child molestation, how guilty do you feel? Have you notified the police of your whereabouts? All sexual predators must register with the police you know. Might wanna get them the info.


have the police arrested me for child molestation? have i gone to court and taken a plea on my child molestation to get out of an outright conviction?

no one is disputing the history zimmerman had. it was a violent, angry, temper-ridden history. and it is documented.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2012)

Why the _fuck_ did he contact Sean Hannity today?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

In 2005, Zimmerman, then 20, was arrested and charged with &#8220;resisting officer with violence&#8221; and &#8220;battery of law enforcement officer,&#8221; both which are third-degree felonies. The charge was reduced to &#8220;resisting officer without violence&#8221; and then waived when he entered an alcohol education program. Contemporaneous accounts indicate he shoved an officer who was questioning a friend for alleged underage drinking at an Orange County bar.


In August 2005, Zimmerman&#8217;s ex-fiancee, Veronica Zuazo, filed a civil motion for a restraining order alleging domestic violence. Zimmerman counterfiled for a restraining order against Zuazo. The competing claims were resolved with both restraining orders being granted.

I plagiarized all of this BTW. Perhaps someone can make a sock puppet account and take me to terms?

So basically Zimmerman never once pleaded anything to a court,except a speeding ticket.

Yep, accusations is all they got. So once again Bucky, how are the neighborhood children going to know about you if you don't register?


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you do put a bandage on a laceration. especially if it was banged on a dirty sidewalk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lack of a conviction implies that he was either justified or there was not proof that it occurred.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> In 2005, Zimmerman, then 20, was arrested and charged with &#8220;resisting officer with violence&#8221; and &#8220;battery of law enforcement officer,&#8221; both which are third-degree felonies. The charge was reduced to &#8220;resisting officer without violence&#8221; and then waived when he entered an alcohol education program. Contemporaneous accounts indicate he shoved an officer who was questioning a friend for alleged underage drinking at an Orange County bar.
> 
> 
> In August 2005, Zimmerman&#8217;s ex-fiancee, Veronica Zuazo, filed a civil motion for a restraining order alleging domestic violence. Zimmerman counterfiled for a restraining order against Zuazo. The competing claims were resolved with both restraining orders being granted.
> ...


zimmerman is a cop beater.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> exactly, and all the witnesses bar none have this scuffle happening in the grass. and i remember the injury being called a laceration, which sidewalks don't really cause (although i could imagine a scenario in which it somehow does, like a pebble on the sidewalk).


Have you ever thought that maybe the people involved in the fight moved around a bit while scuffling? Know why they have ropes around a boxing ring?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> A lack of a conviction implies that he was either justified or there was not proof that it occurred.


so the cop just made up some story about zimmerman assaulting him?

according to the zimmerman defenders, cops NEVER lie and their police reports are the acme of honesty.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe the people involved in the fight moved around a bit while scuffling? Know why they have ropes around a boxing ring?


do people box on the ground?

by the way, witnesses who saw the scuffle at any point, and it was a short scuffle, all saw it happening in the grass.

zimmerman said he was inching towards the grass when he shot.

does not compute.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i need to harvest and my head hurts.
> 
> but yeah, *if you cover 200 yards in 2 minutes or so*, most people would call that stalking. not that it's overly important, i'm just holding your feet to the fire.
> 
> we will know within 65 hours or so if this thing is going to trial. then this thread REALLY blows up.


i beg to differ. Average human walking speed is approx. 3.1 mph which equates to 273 feet per minute, or roughly 100 yards per minute. i, personally, walk about 3.7mph so 200 yards in two minutes +\- is well within reason.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman is a cop beater.


Yeah resisting WITHOUT violence sure makes it look like Zimmerman beat that cop to near death doesn't it? Most likely they pressed for the highest charge they could possibly think of in order to use it as a intimidation tactic? Prosecutors are known to do this almost universally. We already know how corrupt police and prosecutors are and how sometimes politics changes things.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do people box on the ground?
> 
> by the way, witnesses who saw the scuffle at any point, and it was a short scuffle, all saw it happening in the grass.
> 
> ...


Inching while his arms were pinned under Trayvon's knees AS Trayvon was "smashing his head into the sidewalk" and then reached behind him to try and grab Zimmerman's concealed weapon that somehow he knew was there with the eye in the back of his head which can see through fabric. ::deep breath:: (I hate run-on sentences)


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so the cop just made up some story about zimmerman assaulting him?
> 
> according to the zimmerman defenders, cops NEVER lie and their police reports are the acme of honesty.


AS an ex-cop, i can honestly say that there IS such a thing as creative report writing. ESPECIALLY when the report writer is trying to make his position look as favorable to his claim as possible


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do people box on the ground?
> 
> by the way, witnesses who saw the scuffle at any point, and it was a short scuffle, all saw it happening in the grass.
> 
> ...


People don't box on the ground because a referee usually breaks it up at that point. In a street fight there are no rules, acting honorably with a stranger will only get you killed. 

BTW can you link the statement Zimmerman made where he states where he was in relation to the sidewalk? I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah resisting WITHOUT violence sure makes it look like Zimmerman beat that cop to near death doesn't it? Most likely they pressed for the highest charge they could possibly think of in order to use it as a intimidation tactic? Prosecutors are known to do this almost universally. We already know how corrupt police and prosecutors are and how sometimes politics changes things.


Cops almost ALWAYS pursue the highest charge as prosecutors are then given leverage in the plea process.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 10, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Cops almost ALWAYS pursue the highest charge as prosecutors are then given leverage in the plea process.


I rest my case. Its not what you can say they did, it's what you can PROVE, I think Buck sometimes doesn't realize this when he jumps on these character assasination attempts, which are nothing more than thinly veiled attempts to stir the hornet's nest.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> BTW can you link the statement Zimmerman made where he states where he was in relation to the sidewalk? I can't seem to find anything.


do your own work. it was the papa zimmerman interview.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do your own work. it was the papa zimmerman interview.


I never made the claim, the evidence is yours to prove. Can't find it? Didn't happen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Can't find it? Didn't happen.


only in your mind.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> only in your mind.


If it can't be proven in a court of law then it is a stretch to claim it happened imo. Not saying it COULDN'T have, just that there isn't any credible evidence of it.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You are at the grocery store, the guy in front of you pulls out a gun and starts shooting. What you gonna do? You gonna punch him after he ventilates you?
> 
> Women hold CCW permits also, do they have small dicks too, or small vaginas?


where the fuck do you live that this happens on a regular basis?


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> where the fuck do you live that this happens on a regular basis?


It doesn't have to be on a regular basis and isn't. It only takes once.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> where the fuck do you live that this happens on a regular basis?


A country that'll give ANY idiot a gun would be my best guess...


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> It doesn't have to be on a regular basis and isn't. It only takes once.


Again where do you live that this is a possibility? This is what happens when you live your life for that "one time it might happen".


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Oh I see, Violence needs to happen to you on a regular basis in order to justify the carrying of a firearm. Jesus, are you really that stupid? Do you need someone to kill you before you realize that leaving the gun at home because you haven't been killed yet kind of defeats the whole purpose?
> 
> Its kind of like saying, "you shouldn't lock the doors on your house unless you have been robbed a few times."


You all must have ASSHOLE written on your foreheads to constantly live in fear of being shot by a robber during everything you do.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 11, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> A country that'll give ANY idiot a gun would be my best guess...


Easy there Harrekin. 2nd amendment covers a LOT of people. The country doesn't give them away anyway. Gotta buy one


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2012)

I was mugged once by a couple of kids. I fought back WITH MY FISTS but they overwhelmed me and took my walkman. Fought, didnt need a gun.
I was in a pool hall when the cops raided it for two guys who robbed the Vera Wang store at gunpoint. Ducked, didnt need a gun.

What situations have you been in that you need a fucking gun all the time? Really come on Suburban Cowboy.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Again where do you live that this is a possibility? This is what happens when you live your life for that "one time it might happen".


You see it as living in fear. i see it as being prepared. How often do you crash your car? Do you still wear a seatbelt? How often do you step on glass? Do you wear shoes? How often does an unexpected bill pop up? Do you have a savings account? ow often does a computer really crash? Do you use backup? How often does someone steal your identity? Do you protect your info?


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> I was mugged once by a couple of kids. I fought back WITH MY FISTS but they overwhelmed me and took my walkman. Fought, didnt need a gun.
> I was in a pool hall when the cops raided it for two guys who robbed the Vera Wang store at gunpoint. Ducked, didnt need a gun.
> 
> What situations have you been in that you need a fucking gun all the time? Really come on Suburban Cowboy.


A few actually. Granted all but two were because i put myself into them (as a cop, trying to protect and serve others). But it worked out well in the two i didn't choose also.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2012)

You were a cop who had training and the judgment to know when to use force of any kind. Im talking to the other schmucks and Zimmerman.

Desert Dude, and NoDrama.

Ive been in some really grimy places. You don't creep up on people, no one gets shot. 

Zimmerman was worried about break-ins. Were they home invasions that required an armed confrontation? Or was someone's Flatscreen taken while they were at work?


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> You see it as living in fear. i see it as being prepared. How often do you crash your car? Do you still wear a seatbelt? How often do you step on glass? Do you wear shoes? How often does an unexpected bill pop up? Do you have a savings account? ow often does a computer really crash? Do you use backup? How often does someone steal your identity? Do you protect your info?


None of those scenarios require me to end another persons life.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> None of those scenarios require me to end another persons life.


No they don't. They require you to be prepared for unforeseen circumstances.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Again where do you live that this is a possibility? This is what happens when you live your life for that "one time it might happen".


Nothing wrong with having protection


----------



## polkganja (Apr 11, 2012)

yeah i think that its funny Zimmerman lawyer has drop him as a client cause they lost contact with him.... no they just know hes guilty and deserve what ever he get .... the worst thing is if you look into cases like this there been a couple so called self defense cases this year that are just as shady just haven't got the news coverage as this case ..... just the world going to crap


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

polkganja said:


> yeah i think that its funny Zimmerman lawyer has drop him as a client cause they lost contact with him.... no they just know hes guilty and deserve what ever he get ....


he made a phone call to corey, the special prosecutor, against their advice. and hannity, too.

hannity won't say what he was told, and corey refused to take the call based on ethics.

this whole thing is like an onion: the more layers you unwrap, the worse it stinks.

i bet that the lawyers got word from corey about the evidence (disclosure) and the lawyers informed zimmerman that he is dead man walking (or at least 5-30 years for manslaughter with a deadly weapon). zimmerman is losing it, now that papa zimmerman can't get him out of this mess.

the guy with the long history of temper tantrums and violence is finally going to meet his punishment.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he made a phone call to corey, the special prosecutor, against their advice. and hannity, too.
> 
> hannity won't say what he was told, and corey refused to take the call based on ethics.
> 
> ...


LOL You have to find him first.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 11, 2012)

http://therealgeorgezimmerman.com/


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Why the _fuck_ did he contact Sean Hannity today?


Because he is an idiot.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

because the sweeter is unraveling and Z doesnt want to be left out in the cold . .. . . .. . prosecutor has special plea sweeter for him to cry on . . . . . . just it was last week and now he gets nothing


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> You all must have ASSHOLE written on your foreheads to constantly live in fear of being shot by a robber during everything you do.


Why would I live in fear? I am the one with the gun.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> I was mugged once by a couple of kids. I fought back WITH MY FISTS but they overwhelmed me and took my walkman. Fought, didnt need a gun.
> I was in a pool hall when the cops raided it for two guys who robbed the Vera Wang store at gunpoint. Ducked, didnt need a gun.
> 
> What situations have you been in that you need a fucking gun all the time? Really come on Suburban Cowboy.


I live on a farm 27 miles from the nearest town. I don't carry a gun with me unless I am hunting or target practice. I served 8 years in the Marine corpse, 4 years in the Army National Guard. I have an infinite amount of training and experience with firearms compared to you. Want me to relate the many situations in which I needed a gun? Mogadishu? Kuwait? Iraq? How about that time I was sound asleep in my bed when a home invasion happened (23 years ago) but kept a fully loaded 1911 under my mattress? Guess who came out on top of that one?

Of course you fought , but a couple of children kicked your ass and stole your stuff. If you would have had a gun you could have simply flashed it and went on your way unaccosted.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Why would I live in fear? I am the one with the gun.


People have guns for many reasons- personal protection, home defense, wild animals and snakes which are very common around here. We killed a 7 foot rattlesnake and two smaller 4-5 foot ones last year right on the side of the house we were working at. The biggest rattler I ever saw. The Z man probably shouldnt have been walking around the neighborhood packing. Some feel tough cause they have guns, these are dangerous people. Some just have them. How many people have a hammer around just in case they are going to drive in a nail? A gun is also a tool. Some people target shoot because they enjoy it. Guns dont scare me, stupid people on the other hand.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 11, 2012)

We should save up the money to buy a Where's Waldo costume and donate it to Zimmy's website.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 11, 2012)

Now he's super easy to kill because no one knows...All of my posts are for entertainment purposes only. Any similarity to actual events or persons is entirely coincidental and is in no way a relation to the events and persons in my posts.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2012)

I understand its a tool but for the right situation such as hunting or defending your home. To walk around with it all the time is pointless and an invitation to confrontation, especially the way some people act around here. And the mugging was 15 years ago. I was 18 the kids were 17. Zimmerman didnt need a gun to go to the grocery store or to do neighborhood watch.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> I understand its a tool but for the right situation such as hunting or defending your home. To walk around with it all the time is pointless and an invitation to confrontation, especially the way some people act around here. And the mugging was 15 years ago. I was 18 the kids were 17. Zimmerman didnt need a gun to go to the grocery store or to do neighborhood watch.


HOW the FUCK can it be an invitation to confrontation? Its CONCEALED, check the dictionary, concealed means NOT VISIBLE!!!!! IF I can't see your gun, how would that make me confrontational?

When was the last time you saw someone with a gun and decided that would be the guy to fuck with? Has this EVER happened as far as you are concerned?

You have no logical thought beyond the first guess do you?

Why do cops wear guns? Most never shoot them except in practice. I mean why should they carry a gun into a donut shop? Got any answers?

When you were mugged you had several hours of forewarning that it was going to happen right? I mean it wasn't like you were caught off guard or anything and happened to be the victim of random violence right?

Guns are only used to hunt and defend your home, but not your life? Or are you saying that your life is only put into danger when you are at home?


----------



## xmax (Apr 11, 2012)

The yelling for help was confirmed as coming from the shooter. Eye witnesses placed trayvon as the aggressor. His actal current photos seem to portray a different 'vicim' than the media does.
Obviously the so called, "news" loves poking the 'black people are misunderstood' and everyone white is just 'racist', into the public's eye.**A fifty year old white old man is on life support after a near fatal beating.**Police have arrested two black teens. The attack occurred near the community where the Trayvon Martin self-defense shooting took place.The two suspects face charges of attempted first-degree murder, burglary with assault or battery and armed burglary.**They are accused of beating the man in the head with a hammer*. The suspects are 18 and 19. and not a blip from Al Sharpton, the "news" or, anyone else for that matter.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> I understand its a tool but for the right situation such as hunting or defending your home. To walk around with it all the time is pointless and an invitation to confrontation, especially the way some people act around here. And the mugging was 15 years ago. I was 18 the kids were 17. Zimmerman didnt need a gun to go to the grocery store or to do neighborhood watch.


Good for you. Stand up for your beliefs and refuse to carry a firearm. That is an entirely legal and ethical choice. 

Please stop with the finger pointing and moralizing about people who make the opposite choice, which is also entirely legal and ethical. Zimmerman very much needed a gun to go shopping that fateful night; his brains would have probably been smeared over the sidewalk and grass in that gated community otherwise.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

xmax said:


> The yelling for help was confirmed as coming from the shooter. Eye witnesses placed trayvon as the aggressor. His actal current photos seem to portray a different 'vicim' than the media does.
> Obviously the so called, "news" loves poking the 'black people are misunderstood' and everyone white is just 'racist', into the public's eye.**A fifty year old white old man is on life support after a near fatal beating.**Police have arrested two black teens. The attack occurred near the community where the Trayvon Martin self-defense shooting took place.The two suspects face charges of attempted first-degree murder, burglary with assault or battery and armed burglary.**They are accused of beating the man in the head with a hammer*. The suspects are 18 and 19. and not a blip from Al Sharpton, the "news" or, anyone else for that matter.


Sorry. Does not fit the narrative, we are talking about potential hate crimes here and that incident just does not sound properly hateful. Would be interesting to see a link to the story though, if you have one?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Good for you. Stand up for your beliefs and refuse to carry a firearm. That is an entirely legal and ethical choice.
> 
> Please stop with the finger pointing and moralizing about people who make the opposite choice, which is also entirely legal and ethical. Zimmerman very much needed a gun to go shopping that fateful night; his brains would have probably been smeared over the sidewalk and grass in that gated community otherwise.


 Zimmerboy should have just took his no fighting ass home. Had he done so he would have not killed Trayvon. Freakin coward loser wannabe cop. Now look at him. About to find himself in a nice cell that he can patrol... doubt he will ever go out on the yard. Your type of guy


----------



## kevin (Apr 11, 2012)

CNN is broadcasting that Zimmerman will be charged with Martin's death.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> HOW the FUCK can it be an invitation to confrontation? Its CONCEALED, check the dictionary, concealed means NOT VISIBLE!!!!! IF I can't see your gun, how would that make me confrontational?
> 
> When was the last time you saw someone with a gun and decided that would be the guy to fuck with? Has this EVER happened as far as you are concerned?
> 
> ...


lol! 

Excellent points NoDrama! I'm by no means a "gun nut", but am a firm believer in the constitution, particularly the 2nd amendment. Some folks shouldn't be carrying guns, there is no doubt about this, but there are even MORE individuals out there who have NO BUSINESS behind the wheel of a 2,000 lb. weapon! The alarmists and anti-gun folks will seize any opportunity to argue that "guns are bad and should be outlawed" or some such b.s. We can pass laws all day long and people are STILL gonna kill other people. 

Maybe Zimmerman is a racist (I've never met the man), maybe he's not. There is always more to the story than anybody realizes and there are probably only 2 people who know the entire story; one of them isn't talking and the other one can't talk.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2012)

like i said...jail cell..WELCOME HOME ZIMMERMAN


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

kevin said:


> CNN is broadcasting that Zimmerman will be charged with Martin's death.


No big surprise there.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Good for you. Stand up for your beliefs and refuse to carry a firearm. That is an entirely legal and ethical choice.
> 
> Please stop with the finger pointing and moralizing about people who make the opposite choice, which is also entirely legal and ethical. * Zimmerman very much needed a gun to go shopping* that fateful night; *his brains would have probably been smeared over the sidewalk and grass in that gated community otherwise.*


you have got to be kidding . . . .lmfao^^^^

fallacy alert . . . .

and im incompetent , you have been reading to many john grisham/dean kontz novels


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you have got to be kidding . . . .
> 
> fallacy alert . . . .


no, desert douche is that much of a tool that he actually believes a story that is so thoroughly full of holes.

hell, the guy who sniffs out bullshit stories for a living called it bullshit the night of, only to be overridden by the now resigned prosecutor who left his house late on a sunday night to meet with the corrupt police force in person.

desert douche really just can't put one and one together, hence why he is a conservitard.


----------



## auldone (Apr 11, 2012)

Charges will be filed against Zimmerman.... It was just announced. And its a good damn thing too... Shooting an unarmed kid with a drink and skittles.... Stupid.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

he will make a great zimmermanpillow in jail haha to all those who are afraid of everything


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

auldone said:


> Charges will be filed against Zimmerman.... It was just announced. And its a good damn thing too... Shooting an unarmed kid with a drink and skittles.... Stupid.


careful now, some people in this thread would take issue with that. they are ready to crown zimmerman as a saint for showing that guns are great tools for getting you out of any situation that your own dumbass may have gotten yourself into (not you personally, but in general).


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

back in the day they called people like that yellow bellied cowards . . . .cant take a punch and needs a weapon to defend themselves because they are pathetic


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like the charges being filed will be announced at 6pm EST. I'm betting manslaughter.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Looks like the charges being filed will be announced at 6pm EST. I'm betting manslaughter.


that would be the best to convict


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

with all the attention to mistakes and such, the prosecuting attorney will definitely take the easy route


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> with all the attention to mistakes and such, the prosecuting attorney will definitely take the easy route


They fucked around for so long that any evidence of his "injuries" would have been fully healed by now. I'm sure that was deliberate.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Looks like the charges being filed will be announced at 6pm EST. I'm betting manslaughter.


Yeah, I would guess manslaughter as well.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 11, 2012)

Zimmerman should never be able to carry a firearm again


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

murder 2 would be a stretch, although i think it is proper and provable. give him manslaughter and send him away for 15 years, the max under florida law.

he'll likely go to ad seg or protective custody, maybe there are some bad seeds and incompetent guards there, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimmerman should never be able to carry a firearm again


Well, if he goes to jail, he won't.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> HOW the FUCK can it be an invitation to confrontation? Its CONCEALED, check the dictionary, concealed means NOT VISIBLE!!!!! IF I can't see your gun, how would that make me confrontational?
> 
> When was the last time you saw someone with a gun and decided that would be the guy to fuck with? Has this EVER happened as far as you are concerned?
> 
> ...


Its an invitation to confrontation because people with guns think they have bigger balls than they usually do. If Zimmerman didnt have a gun that night I bet he would have stayed in the car. 

Im not against guns but they have to be used correctly and in the right place.


----------



## southern homegrower (Apr 11, 2012)

Sanford police department and Seminole county sheriffs department are some shady folks. I have had encounters with them in the past that was not pleasant and I wasnt arrested . They need to be investigated.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2012)

southern homegrower said:


> Sanford police department and Seminole county sheriffs department are some shady folks. I have had encounters with them in the past that was not pleasant and I wasnt arrested . They need to be investigated.


Dude speaks from experience. **LIKE**


----------



## doc111 (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> murder 2 would be a stretch, although i think it is proper and provable. give him manslaughter and send him away for 15 years, the max under florida law.
> 
> he'll likely go to ad seg or protective custody, maybe there are some bad seeds and incompetent guards there, if you catch my drift.


lol! "proper AND provable" you say? The state couldn't get Casey Anthony and they had mountains of "evidence" against her! They may be charging him, which I'm sure they are doing under enormous pressure from civil rights groups, but they have an uphill battle getting a conviction. There's very little evidence and ZERO eyewitnesses. He will end up with an "all star" legal team which will represent him _pro bono _and in all likelihood they will get him off. I'm sure it will make a lot of people happy to see him have his day in court (which probably needs to happen) but what about when/if he walks???? What then? Rodney King style riots? This is probably a waste of taxpayer dollars and will probably cause more problems in the end. It's just a really awful situation for everyone involved.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! "proper AND provable" you say? The state couldn't get Casey Anthony and they had mountains of "evidence" against her! They may be charging him, which I'm sure they are doing under enormous pressure from civil rights groups, but they have an uphill battle getting a conviction. There's very little evidence and ZERO eyewitnesses. He will end up with an "all star" legal team which will represent him _pro bono _and in all likelihood they will get him off. I'm sure it will make a lot of people happy to see him have his day in court (which probably needs to happen) but what about when/if he walks???? What then? Rodney King style riots? This is probably a waste of taxpayer dollars and will probably cause more problems in the end. It's just a really awful situation for everyone involved.




Amen to that my friend......


----------



## WillyBagseed (Apr 11, 2012)

Carne Seca:7282104 said:


> londonfog said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman should never be able to carry a firearm again
> ...


Correct, however , according to the constitution your right to bare arms shall not be infringed... Period.

He looks guilty as hell but if/ when he gets convicted I would not keep him from owning a firearm when he got out. Don't like it?! Amend the constitution.

I am not a fan of violent criminals owning weapons but i believe we are supposed to follow the constitution first, laws only if constitutional.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

WillyBagseed said:


> Correct, however , according to the constitution your right to bare arms shall not be infringed... Period.
> 
> He looks guilty as hell but if/ when he gets convicted I would not keep him from owning a firearm when he got out. Don't like it?! Amend the constitution.
> 
> I am not a fan of violent criminals owning weapons but i believe we are supposed to follow the constitution first, laws only if constitutional.


dude. I was answering a fucking question. I have no problem with guns. I spent my older teen and young adult years hunting deer. I taught hunter's safety for years. Once again, I AM NOT A FUCKING LIBERAL!!! 

Not there is anything wrong with being a liberal but I definitely am NOT one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! "proper AND provable" you say?


dude has no regard for human life, his history proves that. but this is more of a heat of the moment type thing, so manslaughter it is.



doc111 said:


> This is probably a waste of taxpayer dollars...


i'm certain you would say that if this was your own son.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

WillyBagseed said:


> Correct, however , according to the constitution your right to bare arms shall not be infringed... Period.


every single last right we have is abridged, the second amendment is not special.

we live in reality, not absolutes.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 11, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> back in the day they called people like that yellow bellied cowards . . . .cant take a punch and needs a weapon to defend themselves because they are pathetic


LOL yep, in Roy Rogers movies or Lone Ranger shows they did, fact is the movies do not portray real life, even if you think they do.


----------



## xmax (Apr 11, 2012)

Your not supposed to know the news is slanted.
*A reporter for the Orlando Sentinel confirmed that the race of the victim was omitted on purpose*. The Orlando Sentinel also appears to have removed the suspects mug shots shortly after CofCC.org wrote about the attack.
Seminole County Sheriff's Office: Two arrested after beating leaves man on life-support - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Im not against guns but they have to be used correctly and in the right place.


At home in the safe while your ass is being car-jacked is the right place for a gun? Perhaps locked up under your bed in a case while your wife gets raped by someone and you are stabbed and bleeding to death in the alley? These things really happen to people, but almost never to the people who have a firearm on them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

xmax said:


> Your not supposed to know the news is slanted.
> *A reporter for the Orlando Sentinel confirmed that the race of the victim was omitted on purpose*. The Orlando Sentinel also appears to have removed the suspects&#8217; mug shots shortly after CofCC.org wrote about the attack.
> Seminole County Sheriff's Office: Two arrested after beating leaves man on life-support - Orlando Sentinel


we are in the trayvon martin thread.

if you have a race bait tangent, please feel free to start a thread about it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> At home in the safe while your ass is being car-jacked is the right place for a gun? Perhaps locked up under your bed in a case while your wife gets raped by someone and you are stabbed and bleeding to death in the alley? These things really happen to people, but almost never to the people who have a firearm on them.


you know what else really happens?

that gun is far and away more likely to end up killing your own family than any intruder.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! "proper AND provable" you say? The state couldn't get Casey Anthony and they had mountains of "evidence" against her! They may be charging him, which I'm sure they are doing under enormous pressure from civil rights groups, but they have an uphill battle getting a conviction. There's very little evidence and ZERO eyewitnesses. He will end up with an "all star" legal team which will represent him _pro bono _and in all likelihood they will get him off. I'm sure it will make a lot of people happy to see him have his day in court (which probably needs to happen) but what about when/if he walks???? What then? Rodney King style riots? This is probably a waste of taxpayer dollars and will probably cause more problems in the end. It's just a really awful situation for everyone involved.


 And they won't be able to even have the trial any where near the place it happened. The news has biased everyone who watches TV already. This would be better dealt with by taking a couple years before it gets to court, by then the majority of the population will be "Trayvon who?"


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you know what else really happens?
> 
> that gun is far and away more likely to end up killing your own family than any intruder.


Sorry, guns don't kill people. So FACT is that the gun wouldn't kill anyone, but with about 200 Million guns privately owned in America and a total of about 700 ACCIDENTAL FATAL SHOOTINGS PER YEAR. Comes to about 1 death in 286,000 firearms.

Did you know that 56% of all Gun shooting deaths are suicide!!!!! OMG that makes your statistic look pretty stooopid.

Did you know that approximately 35 times as many children die each year by drinking undersink chemicals in the home as compared to total deaths from all age categories from accidental shootings? 35 times as many. Chew on that one for a while.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I live on a farm 27 miles from the nearest town. I don't carry a gun with me unless I am hunting or target practice. I served 8 years in the Marine corpse, 4 years in the Army National Guard. I have an infinite amount of training and experience with firearms compared to you. Want me to relate the many situations in which I needed a gun? Mogadishu? Kuwait? Iraq? How about that time I was sound asleep in my bed when a home invasion happened (23 years ago) but kept a fully loaded 1911 under my mattress? Guess who came out on top of that one?
> 
> Of course you fought , but a couple of children kicked your ass and stole your stuff. If you would have had a gun you could have simply flashed it and went on your way unaccosted.





> *
> 
> At home in the safe while your ass is being car-jacked is the right place for a gun? Perhaps locked up under your bed in a case while your wife gets raped by someone and you are stabbed and bleeding to death in the alley? These things really happen to people, but almost never to the people who have a firearm on them.​
> ​
> ...


You said yourself you live by farmland. What are the cows carjacking you? Come on! Again I wish I could say this nicely but you look like an ass. 
I didnt need a gun against 2 17 year olds I tried to fistfight them but lost. No one died and I lost a $180 walkman. Lesson learned, dont keep both earbuds in while walking down a dark street. I had just gotten back from boarding school so I was used to being in the safety of the Boston suburbs not my old hood. The kind of safe suburbs where you live WHERE THAT SHIT DOESNT HAPPEN.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Amen to that my friend......


You seem to be proud of the fact you live in a state run by idiots. Oh wait you elected them.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> You said yourself you live by farmland. What are the cows carjacking you? Come on! Again I wish I could say this nicely but you look like an ass.
> I didnt need a gun against 2 17 year olds I tried to fistfight them but lost. No one died and I lost a $180 walkman. Lesson learned, dont keep both earbuds in while walking down a dark street. I had just gotten back from boarding school so I was used to being in the safety of the Boston suburbs not my old hood. The kind of safe suburbs where you live WHERE THAT SHIT DOESNT HAPPEN.


My home got invaded in the middle of town, I didn't always live on a farm yoohoo. I already said (but you failed to notice) that I don't carry, no need to. I certainly support anyone who wants to do so though.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a light saber. Now I feel like a bad parent. I didn't even engineer a safety...


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

2nd degree murder and he's already in custody?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> 2nd degree murder and he's already in custody?


boo yah!

....


----------



## doc111 (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> dude has no regard for human life, his history proves that. but this is more of a heat of the moment type thing, so manslaughter it is.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm certain you would say that if this was your own son.


What history?


My "son" wouldn't be involved in a situation like this. Nice try.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Sorry, guns don't kill people. So FACT is that the gun wouldn't kill anyone, but with about 200 Million guns privately owned in America and a total of about 700 ACCIDENTAL FATAL SHOOTINGS PER YEAR. Comes to about 1 death in 286,000 firearms.
> 
> Did you know that 56% of all Gun shooting deaths are suicide!!!!! OMG that makes your statistic look pretty stooopid.
> 
> Did you know that approximately 35 times as many children die each year by drinking undersink chemicals in the home as compared to total deaths from all age categories from accidental shootings? 35 times as many. Chew on that one for a while.


lol @ massive deflection.

that gun in your house is more likely to end up being fired on your own family than any intruder. happy now with the phrasing?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

Considering what happened yesterday with his lawyers and the 2nd degree charge today is pretty damning for Zimmerman.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> What history?


assaulting police officers, beating up his ex, throwing women across bars as a private security guy, drinking and driving, anger management classes, etc etc etc



doc111 said:


> My "son" wouldn't be involved in a situation like this. Nice try.


lol, your son has never walked home from somewhere? this could happen to anyone.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you know what else really happens?
> 
> that gun is far and away more likely to end up killing your own family than any intruder.


In the hands of morons? Yes, that's correct.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Considering what happened yesterday with his lawyers and the 2nd degree charge today is pretty damning for Zimmerman.


this is based on ALL the facts, not just the ones we know about.

dead man walking!

(actually, just life in prison, but good enough)


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this is based on ALL the facts, not just the ones we know about.
> 
> dead man walking!
> 
> (actually, just life in prison, but good enough)


I don't think he's going to last long in prison. Especially in Florida.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> In the hands of morons? Yes, that's correct.


or maybe a meddling kid.

and don't come back at me with locked cabinets. i picked my parents' locked cabinet to get their weed when i was a younger guy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't think he's going to last long in prison. Especially in Florida.


oh, he'll be fine. PC or ad seg will house him just fine for the rest of his rotten existence on this spinning ball of water and dirt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

angela corey seems like she means motherfucking business.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> or maybe a meddling kid.
> 
> and don't come back at me with locked cabinets. i picked my parents' locked cabinet to get their weed when i was a younger guy.


Bad things sometimes happen......that's life!

Find me a kid who can pick a gun safe lock! lol! A liquor cab & a gun safe aren't the same my friend.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> angela corey seems like she means motherfucking business.


I like her. She doesn't put up with any shit. The ex-lawyers of Zimmerman seemed to be pretty impressed with her too.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Bad things sometimes happen......that's life!
> 
> Find me a kid who can pick a gun safe lock! lol! A liquor cab & a gun safe aren't the same my friend.


There are tutorials on youtube:

[video=youtube;tNxn7a-_fHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNxn7a-_fHI[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Bad things sometimes happen......that's life!
> 
> Find me a kid who can pick a gun safe lock! lol! A liquor cab & a gun safe aren't the same my friend.


all true, and i have no problem with gun ownership, just pointing out that the gun will be used more often to kill a family member than an intruder. 

truth sucks sometimes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I like her. She doesn't put up with any shit. The ex-lawyers of Zimmerman seemed to be pretty impressed with her too.


the immediate facts and interview with zimmerman lead serino to want to go forward with manslaughter.

a more thorough examination of the facts leads corey to pursue murder in the second degree.

the more that comes out about this, the more it stinks. can't wait to hear what the real facts of the case are.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

Seems all the Trayvon blamers are waiting for their new talking points from Rush and Faux News.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Seems all the Trayvon blamers are waiting for their new talking points from Rush and Faux News.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> There are tutorials on youtube:
> 
> [video=youtube;tNxn7a-_fHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNxn7a-_fHI[/video]


That's a trigger lock, not a gun safe. Trigger locks are nothing more than a glorified bicycle lock. Again, totally different. 



Carne Seca said:


> Seems all the Trayvon blamers are waiting for their new talking points from Rush and Faux News.


I'm not blaming anyone! I wasn't there, so I will not cast judgement on ANYONE!!!! For no eyewitnesses, there seems to be an awful lot of folks who think they KNOW what really happened. Everyone wants to cast the blame when fact is nobody really knows who started what.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I'm not blaming anyone! I wasn't there, so I will not cast judgement on ANYONE!!!! For no eyewitnesses, there seems to be an awful lot of folks who think they KNOW what really happened. Everyone wants to cast the blame when fact is nobody really knows who started what.



umm... I don't remember mentioning you specifically...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> For no eyewitnesses, there seems to be an awful lot of folks who think they KNOW what really happened.


we know a lot.

we know zimmerman had quite the history of violence, aggression, losing his temper, etc.

zimmerman hung up with dispatchers at 7:14 pm. he was in his truck at the time.

martin's phone call with his girlfriend was dropped at 7:16 pm, several hundred yards from zimmerman's truck.

cops showed up at 7:17 pm to find martin dead, face down in the grass, his hands under his body.

the eyewitnesses who saw what happened immediately after the gunshot saw zimmerman straddling martin's body, getting up, walking over to the sidewalk, and looking worried but not injured. this does not correspond with zimmerman's account.

we know that 34 minutes later, zimmerman was at the police station, moving fluidly and alertly, not showing any injuries or even signs of discomfort in the least. not a grimace or a wince at all.

we know that the guy whose job it is to sniff out bullshit, the guy who interviewed zimmerman right after, wanted to pursue manslaughter charges because he said zimmerman's story did not add up.

we know that the prosecutor, wolfinger, left his house late on a sunday night to meet in person with the police and told them to "cut him loose".

we know that after a more thorough examination of the facts has lead to pursuing murder in the second, not manslaughter.

these are all things we know, and they paint a very bad picture of events.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

::crickets::


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

Murder 2, that's a bit of a surprise. We'll see what happens in court. Maybe there is evidence that has not been released that will convict Zimmer. What has been released certainly won't do it.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nodrama and desert dude are contributing to zims defense as we speak. Come on guys the ball is in your court.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Nodrama and desert dude are contributing to zims defense as we speak.


With guns no less. LOL


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Nodrama and desert dude are contributing to zims defense as we speak. Come on guys the ball is in your court.


I am contributing by defending him on this thread from an irrational mob.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Murder 2, that's a bit of a surprise. We'll see what happens in court. Maybe there is evidence that has not been released that will convict Zimmer. What has been released certainly won't do it.


could be plead down to aggravated manslaughter and put zimmerman away for 15 years.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

On the bright side, this thread is destined to go over 8,000 posts now although I expect it will die down a bit until the trial when we see the prosecutor's spiffy evidence.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I am contributing by defending him on this thread from an irrational mob.


lol @ irrational coming from the guy who still believes zimmerman's story given what we already know.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> could be plead down to aggravated manslaughter and put zimmerman away for 15 years.


True. Or maybe the jury has to the option of convicting on the lesser offense of manslaughter? Or maybe they offer him a plea deal for "mayhem" or some such lesser charge with one year in the slammer?


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 11, 2012)

I stalked you, got out of my car, chased you and then you punched me...... So I shot your ass! I love standing my ground.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

Fucking ridiculous. They are showing Zimmerman being taken to the Seminole County Intake Center. So much for keeping his whereabouts secret for his safety. Fucking media.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ irrational coming from the guy who still believes zimmerman's story given what we already know.


You listed what you "know" in post 4140 above. It amounts to nothing. What I know at the moment is based on the police report, and two eye witnesses. Maybe the prosecutor has more that has not been divulged? 

As I have said repeatedly, I am perfectly willing to change my mind if real evidence emerges that contradicts those known facts. So far, there has been nothing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

desert dude said:


> True. Or maybe the jury has to the option of convicting on the lesser offense of manslaughter? Or maybe they offer him a plea deal for "mayhem" or some such lesser charge with one year in the slammer?


i don't think he's getting less than 5 now. corey has looked at the totality of the evidence and decided that zimmerman acted without regard for life (part of murder 2).

whether he actually gets out alive is yet another thing to ponder.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You listed what you "know" in post 4140 above. It amounts to nothing. What I know at the moment is based on the police report, and two eye witnesses. Maybe the prosecutor has more that has not been divulged?
> 
> As I have said repeatedly, I am perfectly willing to change my mind if real evidence emerges that contradicts those known facts. So far, there has been nothing.


lol @ police report.

zimmerman says he was inching towards the grass as he is getting his head slammed on the side walk.

every witness who saw any part of the scuffle said it happened in the grass.

yet just a few pages back you were STILL buying the phony zimmerman account.

dumbass. lol.



desert dude said:


> You don't think Z was in mortal danger and you speculate about his fear and anger. Others see it differently. I certainly see it differently.
> 
> If I were cold-cocked and then mounted by my adversary who then proceeded to slam my head into the ground I "would reasonably fear great bodily harm or death" and would use lethal force to protect myself if I was able. That is what Zimmer claims and what the eye witnesses and police report corroborate. That is why Zimmer was not charged.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't think he's getting less than 5 now. corey has looked at the totality of the evidence and decided that zimmerman acted without regard for life (part of murder 2).
> 
> whether he actually gets out alive is yet another thing to ponder.


Corey is putting on a show to quell the outrage and prevent riots; she is buying time. Unless she comes up with evidence that contradicts Zimmer's account there is no way that a fair minded jury will convict. A hung jury, yeah maybe, a conviction seems impossible to me if they follow the law.

Having Zimmer murdered in his jail cell would certainly not be any kind of justice, but it might serve the purpose of preventing riots. In any case, Zimmer's life is well and truly fucked and has been since the shooting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Corey is putting on a show to quell the outrage and prevent riots; she is buying time. Unless she comes up with evidence that contradicts Zimmer's account there is no way that a fair minded jury will convict. A hung jury, yeah maybe, a conviction seems impossible to me if they follow the law..


lol @ you still believing zimmerman's story.

i guess you know better than serino, who talked to zimmerman directly and sniffs out bullshit for a living.

you are a living, breathing testament to the arrogance and idiocy of conservitards everywhere.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ police report.
> 
> zimmerman says he was inching towards the grass as he is getting his head slammed on the side walk.
> 
> ...


I still buy his account at the moment. It jibes perfectly with two independent eye witnesses and the police report. I cannot imagine a scenario where three people, unknown to each other, all present statements that are congruent with one another and also match Zimmer's account of what happened, and it not being a pretty accurate account of what happened. I have not even mentioned the EMT's statement, which I fully expect to completely parallel the police officer's statement. That is what the prosecutor will have to overcome to convict Zimmer.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ you still believing zimmerman's story.
> 
> i guess you know better than serino, who talked to zimmerman directly and sniffs out bullshit for a living.
> 
> you are a living, breathing testament to the arrogance and idiocy of conservitards everywhere.


I am not a conservative, I am a libertarian. As far as I can tell, socons hate libertarians about as much as you progs. Just pointing that out so that you can be more accurate in your insults.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 11, 2012)

Anybody know the race of these two "witnesses" or perhaps any background info on them? Hope its not as ruff as zimmermans background. Personally what evidence that has been provided is very subjective and speculative. 

The police gather evidence that the justice system uses to determine factual. There has been no facts determined at this point of the investigation. It's still just that, an investigation, and now there is enough evidence that warrants charges being lodged. Still no facts, just evidence. 

I still can not believe that this one case gets so many people's attention. Honestly, if this case did not involve race it would have never made the media. This happens almost everyday in America. Around the world, a lot worse happens that never reaches the media. 

Yes its a tragedy to some and not to others. But let's move on seriously. 416 pages serves to remind us that this is all really senseless bickering, and a shit ton of it. And for what???


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I still buy his account at the moment. It jibes perfectly with two independent eye witnesses and the police report. I cannot imagine a scenario where three people, unknown to each other, all present statements that are congruent with one another and also match Zimmer's account of what happened, and it not being a pretty accurate account of what happened. I have not even mentioned the EMT's statement, which I fully expect to completely parallel the police officer's statement. That is what the prosecutor will have to overcome to convict Zimmer.


two eyewitnesses?

lol, no.

one eyewitness saw the colors of some clothes for a brief moment, he did not see how the confrontation started or any of the other details (besides that it happened IN THE GRASS).

the other witness saw someone on the ground, not even sure if there were two people there.

no grass stains or wetness on zimmerman's clothes 34 minutes later, no blood, nothing.

we know police make false reports and we have an ex-cop telling us that they do some creative writing on police reports.

you have next to ZERO evidence and what you have is completely unreliable and completely incomplete.

and you still buy it.

lol @ you in general.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I am not a conservative, I am a libertarian. As far as I can tell, socons hate libertarians about as much as you progs. Just pointing that out so that you can be more accurate in your insults.


libertarian is just what embarrassed republicans call themselves.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Anybody know the race of these two "witnesses" or perhaps any background info on them? Hope its not as ruff as zimmermans background. Personally what evidence that has been provided is very subjective and speculative.
> 
> The police gather evidence that the justice system uses to determine factual. There has been no facts determined at this point of the investigation. It's still just that, an investigation, and now there is enough evidence that warrants charges being lodged. Still no facts, just evidence.
> 
> ...


why is race important? this is about a kid being shot by a pyscho cop wannabe vigilante.

if that happens "almost every day", as you claim, i expect you to cite a similar incident almost every single day.

and as far as the length of the thread goes, congratulations on contributing to it further.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

As I see it, Zimmer's defense will hinge on 776.041. If the prosecutor can prove that Zimmer was committing a "forcible felony" then he has no protection under SYG, but no forcible felony charge has been levied. 

The prosecutor will probably try to prove that Zimmer falls under item 2, i.e. Zimmer initially provoked the use of force against himself. That seems possible to me, although not a slam-dunk. Then the prosecutor must prove that Zimmer exhausted every reasonable means of escape. Given the facts we know today, Trayvon on top beating Zimmer, that seems impossible to me. Failing that, the prosecutor must prove that Zimmer had no reasonable fear of great bodily harm or death. Again, that seems impossible to me.


"776.041&#8195;Use of force by aggressor. &#8212;The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:
(1)&#8195;Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony; or
*(2)&#8195;Initially provokes the use of force against himself or herself, unless:*
(a)&#8195;Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant; or
(b)&#8195;In good faith, the person withdraws from physical contact with the assailant and indicates clearly to the assailant that he or she desires to withdraw and terminate the use of force, but the assailant continues or resumes the use of force. "


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> libertarian is just what embarrassed republicans call themselves.


I give you points for that insult, at least it showed some effort. Calling a libertarian a republican would be hurtful if there were any truth to it.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Why is everybody afraid of black people rioting? How often do black people riot? White people riot after every sporting championship.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Why is everybody afraid of black people rioting. White people riot after every sporting championship.


Dam good question.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

desert dude said:


> As I see it, Zimmer's defense will hinge on 776.041. If the prosecutor can prove that Zimmer was committing a "forcible felony" then he has no protection under SYG, but no forcible felony charge has been levied.
> 
> The prosecutor will probably try to prove that Zimmer falls under item 2, i.e. Zimmer initially provoked the use of force against himself. That seems possible to me, although not a slam-dunk. Then the prosecutor must prove that Zimmer exhausted every reasonable means of escape. Given the facts we know today, Trayvon on top beating Zimmer, that seems impossible to me. Failing that, the prosecutor must prove that Zimmer had no reasonable fear of great bodily harm or death. Again, that seems impossible to me.


we have no idea who attacked who and zimmerman's story is so full of holes and outright lies it will hold up to zero scrutiny. given zimmerman's history of violence and "snapping", it's way more likely that zimmerman attacked martin.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Calling a libertarian a republican would be hurtful if there were any truth to it.


who did you say you were voting for again?

ron paul, was it? what party is he part of?

LOL!

no wonder you are voting for the racist old codger, you are dumb enough and arrogant enough to think that you know better than serino, who sniffs out bullshit tales like zimmerman's for a living.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> *Why is everybody afraid of black people rioting? How often do black people riot?* White people riot after every sporting championship.


Just spit balling here, but it could be because of US history in the twentieth century?


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we have no idea who attacked who and zimmerman's story is so full of holes and outright lies it will hold up to zero scrutiny. given zimmerman's history of violence and "snapping", it's way more likely that zimmerman attacked martin.


The embalmer you quoted many pages ago said that Trayvon had not a single mark on him except for the bullet hole in his chest. Doesn't seem to indicate that Trayvon was assaulted.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> who did you say you were voting for again?
> 
> ron paul, was it? what party is he part of?
> 
> ...


If Paul were a Democrat I would still vote for him.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Why is everybody afraid of black people rioting? How often do black people riot? White people riot after every sporting championship.


1.Who is afraid?

2.The whole Rodney King incident, so once?

3.Yes, some white people are crazy for sports!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The embalmer you quoted many pages ago said that Trayvon had not a single mark on him except for the bullet hole in his chest. Doesn't seem to indicate that Trayvon was assaulted.


the enbalmer said no marks on his hands that would indicate he would be doing any assaulting, actually.

lol @ your continuous fact failure.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

desert dude said:


> If Paul were a Democrat I would still vote for him.


and i bet you still consider him a "constitutionalist". lol.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the enbalmer said no marks on his hands that would indicate he would be doing any assaulting, actually.
> 
> lol @ your continuous fact failure.


No, I actually read the link you provided. The guy said Trayvon was unmarked except for the bullet hole. To be fair, the guy you quoted was an undertaker, not a medical examiner, so his statement holds little water.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and i bet you still consider him a "constitutionalist". lol.


Certainly more so than anybody else who is running.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 11, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> 1.Who is afraid?
> 
> 2.The whole Rodney King incident, so once?
> 
> 3.Yes, some white people are crazy for sports!


Black people riot everytime a new pair of Air Jordans come out.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> *Anybody know the race of these two "witnesses" or perhaps any background info on them?* Hope its not as ruff as zimmermans background. Personally what evidence that has been provided is very subjective and speculative.
> 
> The police gather evidence that the justice system uses to determine factual. There has been no facts determined at this point of the investigation. It's still just that, an investigation, and now there is enough evidence that warrants charges being lodged. Still no facts, just evidence.
> 
> ...


One eye witness, thirteen year old Austin Brown, is african-american. Somebody posted a video of him many pages back. The other eye witness, "John", has remained anonymous.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

arrested/charged murder 2

haha


----------



## desert dude (Apr 11, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> arrested/charged murder 2


No shit? Wow, when did that happen?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

"George Zimmerman is under arrest, charged with second degree murder in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, a Florida special prosecutor announced Wednesday."

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/12/tagblogsfindlawcom2012-blotter-idUS371331303320120412

you guys worship and support what all the smart people and now all the sheep will know as a murder


and karma is a bitch . . . . . . keep your children safe


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> 2nd degree murder and he's already in custody?





Samwell Seed Well said:


> "George Zimmerman is under arrest, charged with second degree murder in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, a Florida special prosecutor announced Wednesday."
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/12/tagblogsfindlawcom2012-blotter-idUS371331303320120412
> 
> ...


We covered this back a couple of pages.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

Man. That broken nose looks painful. Wait. What broken nose?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

cool!

from zero to pillow biter

zimmermans like in 3 months

oh my god its so broken and life threatening . .. . . .. . . . . . . . what a joke


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Man. That broken nose looks painful. Wait. What broken nose?


the eyes are the windows to the soul, and his look pretty blank. i see more happening behind the scenes when i look at my dog and two of my cats than when i look at that guy.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

he looks dead inside . .. uncomfertable in his own skin, scared, lonely . . .. . . . . . . . .i see fear
[video=youtube_share;RtNMly0aDUk]http://youtu.be/RtNMly0aDUk[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

I see a dumb ass finally realizing the consequences of his actions.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

29 years of denial and now hes gonna realize it? ya right


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 11, 2012)

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-04-02/news/os-two-arrested-seminole-beating-20120402_1_victim-arrest-affidavits-crimeline


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

people are creatures of behaviour . .. .and his repetative behaviour is violence and delusion


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 11, 2012)

Alright?????? I bet this is good


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 11, 2012)

Page 420


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 11, 2012)

Aright already how can you guys argue about the same shit for 420 pages lol...

He got convicted onward with new news


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

the title of this thread and the subject is this case . . . . . . .do you knwo where you are . .. 

and he hasnt been convicted . . . .as far as i know


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 11, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-04-02/news/os-two-arrested-seminole-beating-20120402_1_victim-arrest-affidavits-crimeline


What does this have to do with Trayvon?


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nope. No conviction, yet. And if never, riots in the streets i bet.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Inching while his arms were pinned under Trayvon's knees AS Trayvon was "smashing his head into the sidewalk" and then reached behind him to try and grab Zimmerman's concealed weapon that somehow he knew was there with the eye in the back of his head which can see through fabric. ::deep breath:: (I hate run-on sentences)


I prefer walked-on ones myself, even if at a rather brisk 100 yards/minute. cn


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Why is everybody afraid of black people rioting? How often do black people riot? White people riot after every sporting championship.


Because white people don't run into the ghetto's and start stealing 1986 Buick Regals!


----------



## mccumcumber (Apr 11, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Because white people don't run into the ghetto's and start stealing 1986 Buick Regals!


I prefer to steal the 74s


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 11, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Because white people don't run into the ghetto's and start stealing 1986 Buick Regals!


Seriously though, like anything else, they are afraid because of ignorance. Ignorance breeds fear. Fear leaves humans emotionally vulnerable. Enter American Propaganda.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Because white people don't run into the ghetto's and start stealing 1986 Buick Regals!


No white people flip Volkswagens and tear down street lamps.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 11, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> No white people flip Volkswagens and tear down street lamps.


Black people burn businesses and loot merchandise, like intelligent people should. I should invent a white whine BBQ sauce to be used on the rich...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Fucking ridiculous. They are showing Zimmerman being taken to the Seminole County Intake Center. So much for keeping his whereabouts secret for his safety. Fucking media.


That is phenomenally uncool. I despise accessories to a possible lynching. I don't like Zimmerman one bit, but he does deserve the protections as well as the harsh scrutiny of the system. cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

see where our societies lack of morals is trumped by personal agenda . . .. . . . .

morales people have em or get bent


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Seriously though, like anything else, they are afraid because of ignorance. Ignorance breeds fear. Fear leaves humans emotionally vulnerable. Enter American Propaganda.



+++++like++++


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I see a dumb ass finally realizing the consequences of his actions.


my wife says he looks "resigned" for what that's worth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Page 420


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I prefer walked-on ones myself, even if at a rather brisk 100 yards/minute. cn


Am i just a fast walker?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Am i just a fast walker?


My guess is you're young. Until I hit 40, I could belt out 4+ mph, "no sweat". Now a solid three is pretty much my limit. Enjoy your vigor ... gather ye rosebuds, an'stuff. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That is phenomenally uncool. I despise accessories to a possible lynching. I don't like Zimmerman one bit, but he does deserve the protections as well as the harsh scrutiny of the system. cn


agreed.

karma would dictate that we not make him vulnerable to fellow judge-jury-and-executioner-all-in-one people until we are absolutely certain of his guilt.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

even guilty he deserves to be treated as a human being, even if he is deviod of the same feelings and cant recipricate


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Am i just a fast walker?


i'll have to measure my pace tonight to check, but as a golfer who paces often paces off yardages, i think i know well what 100 yards of walking is like, i feel like my brisk pace would take at least a minute and 20 seconds.

i'm serious, i'm going to go pace off 100 yards and time myself walking back.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

55 seconds at a brisk pace, and i am taller than zimmerman by 5''.


----------



## panhead (Apr 11, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> *like*
> 
> The stand your ground law does not apply here with this situation.
> 
> That law should not be changed.


Agreed,the stand your ground laws need to be nation wide.

If i need to protect myself or my family while in our home or on our property i sure as hell dont feel i should be put on trial because " I " did not do enough to run away from somebody out to hurt us.

In my home or on my property i refuse to go backwards even a single inch,no man should have too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2012)

panhead said:


> Agreed,the stand your ground laws need to be nation wide.
> 
> If i need to protect myself or my family while in our home or on our property i sure as hell dont feel i should be put on trial because " I " did not do enough to run away from somebody out to hurt us.
> 
> In my home or on my property i refuse to go backwards even a single inch,no man should have too.


in your home is one thing, that goes back to the castle doctrine.

out in a public area where people walk their dogs? not so much.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> in your home is one thing, that goes back to the castle doctrine.
> 
> out in a public area where people walk their dogs? not so much.


agree agree


----------



## panhead (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> in your home is one thing, that goes back to the castle doctrine.
> 
> out in a public area where people walk their dogs? not so much.


If people are walking their dogs on my property then they shouldnt be & are violating my rights against tresspass.

You must have missed where i said my property.

Public thouroughfare is a different story.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

panhead said:


> If people are walking their dogs on my property then they shouldnt be & are violating my rights against tresspass.
> 
> You must have missed where i said my property.
> 
> Public thouroughfare is a different story.


understood, but the stand your ground laws do apply in that place where people walk their dogs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

also, there was no public outcry for stand your ground laws. it is another example of lobbying by special interests. there was no epidemic of cases that stand your ground laws would have remedied.

in fact, many people have taken stand your ground laws as a license to kill, even when they are clearly not fearing for their life. for example, this guy is in his home and sees his neighbor's house getting robbed.

911 tells him several times to just stay inside his house, that there ain't no property worth killing someone over. this guy gets his shotgun, waits until the robbers leave his neighbor's house, and then runs outside and guns them down. his words are "hello! you're dead!"

[video=youtube;J-63eOPywSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-63eOPywSw[/video]

he walked. he was never in fear for his life, he was using the law as a license to kill.

i have no problem with stand your ground laws with respect to the castle doctrine part. but if it ain't your castle, you do not get to serve as judge, jury, and executioner.

in my state, i do not have stand your ground laws. if someone comes and robs my greenhouse this fall, i have to let them unless they threaten my life, and i am OK with that. like the 911 dispatcher said, there ain't no property worth killing someone over.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

when you rent an apartment you have common areas . . .no one owns them . .. . and Zimmermans home was not any where near the shooting to dictate the castle doctrine


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That is phenomenally uncool. I despise accessories to a possible lynching. I don't like Zimmerman one bit, but he does deserve the protections as well as the harsh scrutiny of the system. cn


He will get what he deserves


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> like the 911 dispatcher said, there ain't no property worth killing someone over.


Not true. No property is worth dying over. What if it's the only pictures of your dead child, your life's work research, a novel you worked on for decades, all your personal artwork you made, your only Olympic gold medal, etc. A thief has no idea what he's really stealing. If a person isn't willing to die over what is stolen, don't steal it. You're stealing time from someone. Don't be shocked you get all your time on Earth stolen in return.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

objects are just that objective 

life isnt . . .

you people could rationalize anything fucking eh


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> He will get what he deserves


He will get a fair trial whatever the outcome.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Where did everybody go? I want to continue the logical beatdown.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> What does this have to do with Trayvon?


I must have forgot to tell ya.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 12, 2012)

What makes any of you think any part of this is fair. The 17 year old kid will never be back. Zimmerman will have to live with what happened no matter what any of you think. Its truly a sad sad event.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 12, 2012)

i am pleased .... i knew all along this retard zimmerman would be charged..the conviction will be harder to get ..


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 12, 2012)

2nd Degree Murder isnt gonna happen, talk about pushing it back till after Nov cos they know they havnt a chance of a conviction.


----------



## mccumcumber (Apr 12, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Not true. No property is worth dying over. What if it's the only pictures of your dead child, your life's work research, a novel you worked on for decades, all your personal artwork you made, your only Olympic gold medal, etc. A thief has no idea what he's really stealing. If a person isn't willing to die over what is stolen, don't steal it. You're stealing time from someone. Don't be shocked you get all your time on Earth stolen in return.


I would never kill someone over my life's research in math or all my artwork (only options that apply to me). I doubt people would kill over a photo or a novel they've been writing either. I don't really care for material possessions all too much. You could learn a thing or two from Buddhist monks who destroy their artwork immediately after finishing it. Don't let your life be consumed by material value and you'll be a much happier person.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 12, 2012)

In a society dominated by dogma, is any one surprised that a good portion of the population is delusional?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 12, 2012)

If your worried about intruders, use booby traps. Jail time is considerably less. I remember a story about 15 years ago about a guy who booby trapped his cabin with shotguns because of multiple break ins and vandalisms. Of course, the thieves returned, and were splashed all over the wall when the owner showed up a few days later. SENTENCE? 6 months + probation, and a strong talking to by the judge.


----------



## southern homegrower (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> also, there was no public outcry for stand your ground laws. it is another example of lobbying by special interests. there was no epidemic of cases that stand your ground laws would have remedied.
> 
> in fact, many people have taken stand your ground laws as a license to kill, even when they are clearly not fearing for their life. for example, this guy is in his home and sees his neighbor's house getting robbed.
> 
> ...


If you make your living and pay your bills off your greenhouse is that not threatening your life


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2012)

southern homegrower said:


> If you make your living and pay your bills off your greenhouse is that not threatening your life


No, it sure as fuck isn't. You can start over with a greenhouse. You can't bring back a life. Last time I checked the penalty for robbery is incarceration not the death penalty.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 12, 2012)

If you are breaking in my house I will shoot to end you. If you are breaking in my business then you might catch a break, but I suggest you don't move until the police come ( same with any of my vehicles ).


----------



## southern homegrower (Apr 12, 2012)

No need to get vulgar. So if you rob me of the tools I make my living from and I cant work to feed my family thats not threatening my families life


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2012)

Zimmerman family now claiming that the shooting was an "accident".


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Zimmerman family now claiming that the shooting was an "accident".


Seen the martin family saying the same thing..Whats your point!!!!!!!!!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 12, 2012)

Drinking and driving causes accidents too, but you still go to jail.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> In a society dominated by dogma, is any one surprised that a good portion of the population is delusional?


What dogma? cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Drinking and driving causes accidents too, but you still go to jail.


They need to make up their minds. Either he is a heroic neighborhood watcher defending the world from skittles and Arizona Iced Tea with deadly force. Or. He's a bumbling idiot that shoots an innocent 17 year old by mistake. They can't have it both ways. Kind of like his claim to horrible horrendous injuries that nearly killed him which, for some reason, don't seem to show up on camera.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2012)

southern homegrower said:


> No need to get vulgar. So if you rob me of the tools I make my living from and I cant work to feed my family thats not threatening my families life


"Life" and "livelihood" are not the same. cn


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Zimmerman family now claiming that the shooting was an "accident".





Mindmelted said:


> Seen the martin family saying the same thing..Whats your point!!!!!!!!!


You'll have to excuse Carne, he's in such a rush to justify his lynch mob mentality, he's mixing up facts. The mother of Trayvan said it was probably an accident, not the Zimmermans.

I do find it funny that so many of the people who were crying about the "racist" and "corrupt" Sanford legal system are now actually making out the charges and arrest as a vindication of their position. WRONG. It goes against EVERYTHING you've been ranting about. Time will tell if Zimmerman get's convicted, but his arrest and the charges prove you are full of shit about all the rest. Especially you Carne. Just say you were fucking wrong and quit trying to act like you had it right. Just like you're wrong in your quote above.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2012)

Edit. I was wrong. Muy Loco is right. I fucking HATE saying that. Anyway, my apologies for getting the facts wrong.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You'll have to excuse Carne, he's in such a rush to justify his lynch mob mentality, he's mixing up facts. The mother of Trayvan said it was probably an accident, not the Zimmermans.
> 
> I do find it funny that so many of the people who were crying about the "racist" and "corrupt" Sanford legal system are now actually making out the charges and arrest as a vindication of their position. WRONG. It goes against EVERYTHING you've been ranting about. Time will tell if Zimmerman get's convicted, but his arrest and the charges prove you are full of shit about all the rest. Especially you Carne. Just say you were fucking wrong and quit trying to act like you had it right. Just like you're wrong in your quote above.


the incompetence of the PD has nothing to do with the crime . . . .but nice try to persuade us that the PD's decisions change what Zimmerman did

he murdered a innocent kid walking home . .. . . and now he is gonna pay . . 

no lynch mob just reality


----------



## desert dude (Apr 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Zimmerman family now claiming that the shooting was an "accident".


It's the Martin family making that claim. Geesh, are you really this dumb or just dishonest?


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Apr 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the incompetence of the PD has nothing to do with the crime . . . .but nice try to persuade us that the PD's decisions change what Zimmerman did
> 
> he murdered a innocent kid walking home . .. . . and now he is gonna pay . .
> 
> no lynch mob just reality


He may pay or he may not. 

You and others have had a lynch mob mentality throughout this thread though. 

To each their own.


----------



## Justin00 (Apr 12, 2012)

people get killed every day, but this one is worth starting a race war over? I don't get it, if we keep this up we will be back to the 60's in 5 years.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 12, 2012)

are we saying we should not pre-judge Zimmerman the way he did pre-judge Trayvon.???


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

yes, not much to judge though . .. . . . .shooting someone is kind of cut and dry

either is was justified and a tragedy or it was negligent and a tregedy

judge dont devalue . . .


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2012)

I had a brain fart. Sorry folks.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Edit. I was wrong. Muy Loco is right. I fucking HATE saying that. Anyway, my apologies for getting the facts wrong.


Accepted and respect on the retraction.



Samwell Seed Well said:


> the incompetence of the PD has nothing to do with the crime . . . .but nice try to persuade us that the PD's decisions change what Zimmerman did
> 
> he murdered a innocent kid walking home . .. . . and now he is gonna pay . .
> 
> no lynch mob just reality


If he did everything, exactly the way it has been forwarded on this thread, he will and he deserves every bit of it. If it comes down to lack of evidence to directly contradict his version of the events, then it's really going to help him that he's the only one still breathing and giving an account.



londonfog said:


> are we saying we should not pre-judge Zimmerman the way he did pre-judge Trayvon.???


I wouldn't say that, but reputations are at stake.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> View attachment 2118987
> 
> people get killed every day, but this one is worth starting a race war over? I don't get it, if we keep this up we will be back to the 60's in 5 years.


race shouldnt be an issue . . . .what does it matter besides the mental state of the shooter


----------



## desert dude (Apr 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I had a brain fart. Sorry folks.


It happens to all of us. No big deal.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry but my judgement on Zimmerman was locked when he was told " we don't need you to follow" and he did anyway. Now you can make up what ever story you want after that, but had he not followed his ass would not be in jail without bail looking sorry as hell in his small ass cell


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Accepted and respect on the retraction.





desert dude said:


> It happens to all of us. No big deal.


Thanks guys.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah he still followed but if it was my neighborhood and there were crimes going on as a watch he should have been watching, not engaging and killing.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Edit. I was wrong. Muy Loco is right. I fucking HATE saying that. Anyway, my apologies for getting the facts wrong.



Everyone is wrong at times....


----------



## londonfog (Apr 12, 2012)

Zimmerman was wrong anyone who disagree is pretty much a fool or has a hidden agenda.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> I would never kill someone over my life's research in math or all my artwork (only options that apply to me). I doubt people would kill over a photo or a novel they've been writing either. I don't really care for material possessions all too much. You could learn a thing or two from Buddhist monks who destroy their artwork immediately after finishing it. Don't let your life be consumed by material value and you'll be a much happier person.


If stealing is "no big Deal" why do we have laws against it and incarcerate the people who do it?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> also, there was no public outcry for stand your ground laws. it is another example of lobbying by special interests. there was no epidemic of cases that stand your ground laws would have remedied.
> 
> in fact, many people have taken stand your ground laws as a license to kill, even when they are clearly not fearing for their life. for example, this guy is in his home and sees his neighbor's house getting robbed.
> 
> ...


Sooo, the reason you sit in wait in the back yard with a axe is because you want to learn to chop down trees? I think you have intentions of not letting people steal all your hard work is what I think.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Edit. I was wrong. Muy Loco is right. I fucking HATE saying that. Anyway, my apologies for getting the facts wrong.


You should only apologize when you get the facts right, that way you won't have to apologize so often.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

you dont get it . . .do you No Drama . .. . lol NO Idea is more like it

siting on your property waiting someone to trespass is a lot different then hunting down someone not on your property and then shooting them when you get more than you bargained for


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimmerman was wrong anyone who disagree is pretty much a fool or has a hidden agenda.


Anyone who doesn't believe Zimmerman is a simpleton, a sore on society, a puss pocket of deceit and low morals.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you dont get it . . .do you No Drama . .. . lol NO Idea is more like it
> 
> siting on your property waiting someone to trespass is a lot different then hunting down someone not on your property and then shooting them when you get more than you bargained for


I wasn't replying to your stupid non spelling ass. Buck DOES sit in his backyard at night waiting for hoodlums to steal his plants, how hypocritical do you think that is after posting what he just did?

Its you who doesn't get it sam, you are the one grasping for straws. Actually you haven't the slightest clue.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

yes go on . . are you gonna finish your generalization ????


----------



## londonfog (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Anyone who doesn't believe Zimmerman is a simpleton, a sore on society, a puss pocket of deceit and low morals.


I thought you would be one to donate to his defense. He is accepting donations.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You should only apologize when you get the facts right, that way you won't have to apologize so often.


that actually made me laugh.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I wasn't replying to your stupid non spelling ass. Buck DOES sit in his backyard at night waiting for hoodlums to steal his plants, how hypocritical do you think that is after posting what he just did?
> 
> Its you who doesn't get it sam, you are the one grasping for straws. Actually you haven't the slightest clue.


my "stupid NON spelling ass" . . . your grasp of the english language is immaculate 

can you read lol my point was they are different situations as buck has a reason to protect his property and Zimmerman had no reason to prey on Martin

except to assert his dubious authority . . . .. its the same as people with road rage they think the area that they are on or in is thiers . . .its not

with statements like the one quoted above and your response in post 4266 i think it is apparent who is having trouble grasping reality


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> yes go on . . are you gonna finish your generalization ????


You mean the one where I counter a generalization with the exact opposite but better written generalization? Is that what you are referring to?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I thought you would be one to donate to his defense. He is accepting donations.


I have no pony in this show, I am not going to give my hard earned money to some moron I don't know.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> my "stupid NON spelling ass" . . . your grasp of the english language is immaculate
> 
> can you read lol my point was they are different situations as buck has a reason to protect his property and Zimmerman had no reason to prey on Martin
> 
> ...


You should read the post that Buck made, my reply will make more sense to you then, if you persist in the false argument you really leave no room for insight or discussion.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I have no pony in this show, I am not going to give my hard earned money to some moron I don't know.


yes " we don't need you to do that"


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> yes " we don't need you to do that"


Yeah, that doesn't sound like a Command from authority to me, I think I will just disregard that.

Dispatchers don't have any authority, if they did you could sue them when they gave bad advice.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

it was the suggestion that would have saved too people from the fate of this event

and you rationalize him not listening becuase it wasnt a command

what kind of sheep are you


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You should read the post that Buck made, my reply will make more sense to you then, if you persist in the false argument you really leave no room for insight or discussion.


im not arguing with you im pointing out your stupidity . . .. yet again


it seems you think Zimmerman the wife beater with a record of violent outburst is someone to look up to . . . .. . no discussion on this is needed

your a fool


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2012)

You all seem to forget that the prosecutor wouldn't have filed a 2nd degree murder charge unless the evidence supports that charge. Otherwise, she would have gone with some form of manslaughter. With all the fuck ups and delays the last thing she would do is exaggerate the findings of the evidence.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> it was the suggestion that would have saved too people from the fate of this event
> 
> and you rationalize him not listening becuase it wasnt a command
> 
> what kind of sheep are you


You haven't read every page and every post have you? No you haven't that is why you are lost in the conversation and have no idea how to get back home.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> im not arguing with you im pointing out your stupidity . . .. yet again


Sorry fella, if anyone would be labeled stupid, moron, idiot, simpleton, mentally retarded, mentally defunct ...... It would be you for not following along,you are a lost little boy crying for his mommy. Soon you will have a tantrum and get sand in your labia.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah, that doesn't sound like a Command from authority to me, I think I will just disregard that.
> 
> Dispatchers don't have any authority, if they did you could sue them when they gave bad advice.


Hope he use that as a defense. That phrase will come up in trial. "we don't need you to do that". FUCK YOU 911 you don't tell me what to do. I will sue you !!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

go back and read your own post . . . . 

comprehension is a issue for you huh

are you gonna throw a tantrum too lol


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You all seem to forget that the prosecutor wouldn't have filed a 2nd degree murder charge unless the evidence supports that charge. Otherwise, she would have gone with some form of manslaughter. With all the fuck ups and delays the last thing she would do is exaggerate the findings of the evidence.


Prosecutors routinely file the highest penalty charge they possibly can, it gives them great leeway in gaining a plea for a lessor charge. Its not what you can charge someone with, its what you can PROVE.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Hope he use that as a defense. That phrase will come up in trial. "we don't need you to do that". FUCK YOU 911 you don't tell me what to do. I will sue you !!!!


Think he is gonna use that in his defense? Bet you anything he says he was walking down to the nearest row of homes to get an address and then Trayvan attacked him.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> go back and read your own post . . . .
> 
> comprehension is a issue for you huh
> 
> are you gonna throw a tantrum too lol


I have perfect recall of my post, you just have difficulty with context because you aren't very good with the written word.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

he would be lying as his conversation with 911 was recorded . . . .where do you get this stuff

you think he would contradict recorded evidence of his intent . . .. and you think Z isnt a simpleton . . . . must be as smart as you right 


lmfao


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> he would be lieing as his conversation with 911 was recorded . . . .where do you get this stuff
> 
> 
> lmfao


I don't think you have an informed position to tell me he was recorded when he walked down to get the address. His initial 911 call was recorded, that is all. In the 911 call he tells the dispatcher he is going to walk down and get the number off the house and call 911 back and give them the address, the dispatcher agrees with this and hangs up.


ROFL


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

if being informed means i make up my own reality then i dont need to be informed the abuse/negligence is obvious and apparent

your continuing support of this killer is pathetic


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

southern homegrower said:


> If you make your living and pay your bills off your greenhouse is that not threatening your life


my heart ain't gonna stop beating if they take my plants. you're confusing life with livelihood.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I don't think you have an informed position to tell me he was recorded when he walked down to get the address. His initial 911 call was recorded, that is all. In the 911 call he tells the dispatcher he is going to walk down and get the number off the house and call 911 back and give them the address, the dispatcher agrees with this and hangs up.
> 
> 
> ROFL


Bullshit is all you do now these days..Who are you really ???? If he would have not followed he would have been at his truck. Sad that you would defend a killer Mr. " I don't have a pony in this race". Make sure you donate. He is going to need it.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I don't think you have an informed position to tell me he was recorded when he walked down to get the address. His initial 911 call was recorded, that is all. In the 911 call he tells the dispatcher he is going to walk down and get the number off the house and call 911 back and give them the address, the dispatcher agrees with this and hangs up.
> 
> 
> ROFL



there is a couple words you need to look up and study, context and intent . . . .and causality

zimmermans killed martin because he couldnt control himself and his record show he has issues with what is acceptable behavior and not

when he called 911 he was a concerned citizen when he pursued martin in his vehicle then on foot he became something else . . .

figure it out . . .


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Sooo, the reason you sit in wait in the back yard with a axe is because you want to learn to chop down trees? I think you have intentions of not letting people steal all your hard work is what I think.


my intent is to defend myself with the axe, not to go psycho comanche style on whoever enters my backyard.

on a plus note, it seems like my pup will make a good guard dog. he was outside last night squatting off a poop when a couple came walking up the street. most people just walk like normal, but this couple saw my dog and stopped, looking uneasy, so walter started to growl and give off low barks. i had to go out there and calm him down. he watched the couple every inch as they walked by.

he is never so weary of people that are not uneasy in some way, and he was not taking cues from me at the time.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> my intent is to defend myself with the axe, not to go psycho comanche style on whoever enters my backyard.
> 
> on a plus note, it seems like my pup will make a good guard dog. he was outside last night squatting off a poop when a couple came walking up the street. most people just walk like normal, but this couple saw my dog and stopped, looking uneasy, so walter started to growl and give off low barks. i had to go out there and calm him down. he watched the couple every inch as they walked by.
> 
> he is never so weary of people that are not uneasy in some way, and he was not taking cues from me at the time.


You make sure you reward Walter


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You make sure you reward Walter


he's a good boy.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You mean Martin family is claiming shooting was an accident. Heard Martins mom say it live on NBC. You want twist this one (in your mind maybe).


I already apologized for the mistake, dumb ass. Everyone else has moved on. Take the fucking hint.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 12, 2012)

So Im a dumb ass cause you made a mistake. 
After I saw where you apologize I removed the post.Im totally sorry. Not trying to cause you problems.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> So Im a dumb ass cause you made a mistake.


you're not a dumbass because he made a mistake, you're a dumbass for not noticing that he already apologized several times for his mistake. oh, and also the race baiting, but that's something else entirely.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> my intent is to defend myself with the axe, not to go psycho comanche style on whoever enters my backyard.
> 
> on a plus note, it seems like my pup will make a good guard dog. he was outside last night squatting off a poop when a couple came walking up the street. most people just walk like normal, but this couple saw my dog and stopped, looking uneasy, so walter started to growl and give off low barks. i had to go out there and calm him down. he watched the couple every inch as they walked by.
> 
> he is never so weary of people that are not uneasy in some way, and he was not taking cues from me at the time.



So now your dog is the great sniffer of bad intentions? If he barks at the publishers clearing house prize patrol then he is defective.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Man. That broken nose looks painful. Wait. What broken nose?


*My God, he is HUGE! At least twice as big as anybody I have ever seen!!!*

You didn't think I was gonna pass up that opportunity, did you?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

what would an assumption of how big he is based on his photo have to do with anything?

and how can you tell how big or small he is compared to anything from this photo?

whats the point of your post?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> what would an assumption of how big he is based on his photo have to do with anything?


And how can you tell intentions and personality by looking at a picture of someones eyes? You guys are really a bunch of rum heads I swear. Drunk on your ability to see things that do not exist.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> what would an assumption of how big he is based on his photo have to do with anything?
> 
> and how can you tell how big or small he is compared to anything from this photo?
> 
> whats the point of your post?


Never mind, Sammy, it's over your head.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So now your dog is the great sniffer of bad intentions? If he barks at the publishers clearing house prize patrol then he is defective.


do you know anything about dogs . . . .at all . . . . the naive ignorance that comes out through your post content makes me think your a kid but i know you claim to be older

dogs can read peoples expressions . . . . .they have evolved to read out facial expressions and interpret them . . . . .. and yes people with bad intentions have tells based on posture and the expressions that most people dont even knwo they are making . . . .so funny to see your ignorance


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're not a dumbass because he made a mistake, you're a dumbass for not noticing that he already apologized several times for his mistake. oh, and also the race baiting, but that's something else entirely.


why you removing parts of my post an changing.I apologized to Carne. Didnt see his apology.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Never mind, Sammy, it's over your head.


so you dont even know what you meant huh

cant explain yourself because you have nothing to explain 

your just saying things to say them, with no point or goal

like a child trying to get attention


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So now your dog is the great sniffer of bad intentions? If he barks at the publishers clearing house prize patrol then he is defective.


i said the people were "uneasy" and the dog sensed it, never mentioned intentions, jackass.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> And how can you tell intentions and personality by looking at a picture of someones eyes? You guys are really a bunch of rum heads I swear. Drunk on your ability to see things that do not exist.


re read my post tard . . . lol . . .its a question as well


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Really? So when a dog tears the face off a 3 year old its because that 3 year old was a threat?
> YOU. ARE. AN. IDIOT.


no the dog was a threat . . .how is this difficult for you . . . just because one thing is one way doesnt make all things similar the same

so one dog is smart so all have to be lol your logic is so flawed keep it up

animals learn from experience and interactions with people/other animals

if the owner is a psychopath then ya the dog is a threat


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i said the people were "uneasy" and the dog sensed it, never mentioned intentions, jackass.


But your sure they were "uneasy" because their intention were no good. Not the fact that maybe they weren't uneasy at all, you didn't happen to interview them on their feelings did you? Pure Speculation from the king of speculation.

BTW Samwell is 100% sure that dogs can sense bad intentions, like knowing when a toddler plans on robbing you blind or raping your wife. hell dogs can sense expression, no matter how nuanced.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2012)

desert dude said:


> *My God, he is HUGE! At least twice as big as anybody I have ever seen!!!*
> 
> You didn't think I was gonna pass up that opportunity, did you?


I never said anything about weight or height. Maybe you're confusing me with another poster?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> animals learn from experience and interactions with people/other animals


So a PUPPY (that's what Bucks dog is) is already EXPERIENCED enough? Watching you try to argue this is difficult because the hole you are digging is just about to collapse in on itself.

BTW how dare you call my good friend Buck a psychopath. he isn't, really.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

not like we havent used them as guard animals for thousands of years

must be nothing to it

in the animals kingdom house does a baby chimp instinctively know to grab onto mother fur for dear life . . . .they cant tell each other

its called inherent instincts

you really are a simple man huh

do you even know what breeding for specific traits are . . . .survival of the best equiped so they pass on the genetics 

this funny

you have to be one of the most illinformed peope i have ever meet that insist on regurgitating a opinion


----------



## londonfog (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> But your sure they were "uneasy" because their intention were no good. Not the fact that maybe they weren't uneasy at all, you didn't happen to interview them on their feelings did you? Pure Speculation from the king of speculation.
> 
> BTW Samwell is 100% sure that dogs can sense bad intentions, like knowing when a toddler plans on robbing you blind or raping your wife. hell dogs can sense expression, no matter how nuanced.


Are you saying some dogs don't sense fear ???


----------



## desert dude (Apr 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I never said anything about weight or height. Maybe you're confusing me with another poster?


True. I pretty much lump all members of the angry mob together.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> But your sure they were "uneasy" because their intention were no good. Not the fact that maybe they weren't uneasy at all, you didn't happen to interview them on their feelings did you? Pure Speculation from the king of speculation.


i'm standing on my porch having a smoke. my already 75 pound dog with massive paws is out in the yard by the sidewalk. these people come walking up the sidewalk, see the dog, and stop. why would they stop if they were not uneasy about something? why did they walk on by after i went out there and leashed my pup?

talk about speculation, you weren't even there.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> re read my post tard . . . lol . . .its a question as well


How could anyone know that? You don't use punctuation.

When asking questions it is customarily practiced by putting a "?" symbol after the last word.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm standing on my porch having a smoke. my already 75 pound dog with massive paws is out in the yard by the sidewalk. these people come walking up the sidewalk, see the dog, and stop. why would they stop if they were not uneasy about something? why did they walk on by after i went out there and leashed my pup?
> 
> talk about speculation, you weren't even there.


OMG you don't suppose they were intimidated by a LARGE FUCKING DOG do you??????? Oh the horror. Your dog can't tell if people are uneasy, it will soon bark at every passerby.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So a PUPPY (that's what Bucks dog is) is already EXPERIENCED enough? Watching you try to argue this is difficult because the hole you are digging is just about to collapse in on itself.


he's about 4.5 months old, weighs nearly 75 pounds already, and is a mix of breeds known for loyalty to owners and guarding of property (mastiff, great dane, coonhound).

he goes to the dog park and on walks downtown with me every single day, he knows friendly looking people from uneasy looking people and he made that clear last night.

i would be a bit apprehensive if i was walking down the street and saw an unleashed dog the size of mine in my path.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

desert dude said:


> True. I pretty much lump all members of the angry mob together.


lmfao, its true you had no point goal or reason to post that but SSDD right


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 12, 2012)

CNN Breaking News: Florida investigators say in an affidavit that George Zimmerman profiled, confronted, then fatally shot Trayvon Martin.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> OMG you don't suppose they were intimidated by a LARGE FUCKING DOG do you??????? Oh the horror. Your dog can't tell if people are uneasy, it will soon bark at every passerby.


that wasn't my experience this morning or afternoon, because no one stopped in their tracks at the sight of my pup.

you're just a regular einstein, good thing you have him in your sig so we don't confuse you two. kinda surprised you credited the guy for his own words, you've been known not do do that.

edit: for the most part, what my dog does when people pass by is sit down, wag his tail, and wait for someone to pay attention to him.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> How could anyone know that? You don't use punctuation.
> 
> When asking questions it is customarily practiced by putting a "?" symbol after the last word.


re read it it has plenty of "?" to let you know that it was a question

dont try and make excuses for your illiteracy or your inability to comprehend text

or make all the excuses you want . . . . . .its funny to watch you fualter


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2012)

What is the sound of one dog fucking? cn


----------



## desert dude (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he's about 4.5 months old, weighs nearly 75 pounds already, and is a mix of breeds known for loyalty to owners and guarding of property (mastiff, great dane, *coonhound*).
> 
> he goes to the dog park and on walks downtown with me every single day, he knows friendly looking people from uneasy looking people and he made that clear last night.
> 
> i would be a bit apprehensive if i was walking down the street and saw an unleashed dog the size of mine in my path.


Is that "coded language", Uterus?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

is a breed of dog you tard . . . .

more delusion thoughts from paranoid island lmfao

and ya its not the most racially sensitive name . . .. whats your point?

do you ever have a point?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Is that "coded language", Uterus?


fucking coons!


----------



## desert dude (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fucking coons!


You ought to teach him to dial 911.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You ought to teach him to dial 911.


he would just make false reports about the cats all day long.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You ought to teach him to dial 911.


and report missing socks (i take them away because he swallows them whole nowadays).


----------



## desert dude (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and report missing socks (i take them away because he swallows them whole nowadays).


He could make missing socks reports...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and report missing socks (i take them away because he swallows them whole nowadays).


Do you recover them whole? Does that wash out? cn


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 12, 2012)

Socks with skid marks...Nice !!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Do you recover them whole? Does that wash out? cn


yes, he throws them up whole for us. i have a few socks with a new, custom brownish tint to them. yet to wash any of them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

in fact, i woke up the other day to walter throwing up a sock on the bed for me, proudly.

better than folgers.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> in fact, i woke up the other day to walter throwing up a sock on the bed for me, proudly.
> 
> better than folgers.


I might just have to give up coffee after that visual.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2012)

Truly a flavored coffee moment. cn

<edit: Folgers jingle> "The best part of waking up's .... a laundry-puking pup."


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

http://textsfromdog.tumblr.com/


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Eric Holder,,,supports the "New Black Panther Party",,,I'm done!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 12, 2012)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Eric Holder,,,supports the "New Black Panther Party",,,I'm done!!!!



Not shocking !!!!!!!!


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yea time for "political Change",,,I'm opting out of my democrat vote in 2012!!!!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ron paul 2012!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Ron paul 2012!!!!!!


lol @ ron paul the loser.

think he'll do better or worse than the 40k votes he got in his 2008 revolution?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ ron paul the loser. think he'll do better or worse than the 40k votes he got in his 2008 revolution?


 You mean voter fraud? Ron Paul has consistently been drawing bigger and bigger crowds, ucla he had just over 10,000 people come to show their support. Mitt romney has had no more than 2,000 people show up to his rallies. I know we have no voting system left in this country everything is rigged to the core.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> You mean voter fraud? Ron Paul has consistently been drawing bigger and bigger crowds, ucla he had just over 10,000 people come to show their support. Mitt romney has had no more than 2,000 people show up to his rallies. I know we have no voting system left in this country everything is rigged to the core.


lol @ everything being a massive conspiracy in your world.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ everything being a massive conspiracy in your world.


 you cant be serious, are the number not obvious? give me a fucking break.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> you cant be serious, are the number not obvious? give me a fucking break.


must be all this damn fluoride that i'm not drinking. maybe if i drank more fluoride, blacks would be better off as slaves that the founding fathers never owned.


----------



## Wordz (Apr 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> must be all this damn fluoride that i'm not drinking. maybe if i drank more fluoride, blacks would be better off as slaves that the founding fathers never owned.


*The slaves were given a better life than they had in africa. The jews traded booze to their cheifs for the slaves. 1 blame jews 2 blame the colored 3 blame whitey.*


----------



## doc111 (Apr 13, 2012)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Yea time for "political Change",,,I'm opting out of my democrat vote in 2012!!!!


Woo HOOOO!!!!!!


There will be NO CHANGE as long as we keep electing one of the 2 major party candidates. Want real change? Vote Ron Paul!


----------



## desert dude (Apr 13, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Woo HOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> There will be NO CHANGE as long as we keep electing one of the 2 major party candidates. Want real change? Vote Ron Paul!


"Must spread some reputation around"...

You are absolutely correct. If you voters want real change, you have to really change the way you vote. Vote Dem/Repub, and you get the same ole thing, good and hard too.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 13, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Woo HOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> There will be NO CHANGE as long as we keep electing one of the 2 major party candidates. Want real change? Vote Ron Paul!





desert dude said:


> "Must spread some reputation around"...
> 
> You are absolutely correct. If you voters want real change, you have to really change the way you vote. Vote Dem/Repub, and you get the same ole thing, good and hard too.


All very true. Doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 13, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> you cant be serious, are the number not obvious? give me a fucking break.


Facts do not matter to the La La La everything is fine folk. Everything is based on presupposed notions that are inaccurate and deceptive without any presence of objectivity.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

Aint been on much so i didnt really see this thread.

Zimmerman deserves to die for what he did, you dotn just shoot kids cuz you think there kick yur ass a lil bit.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Aint been on much so i didnt really see this thread.
> 
> Zimmerman deserves to die for what he did, you dotn just shoot kids cuz you think there kick yur ass a lil bit.


It's a little late in this topic to come trolling in. Besides, I think Sam Seed Well has your act pretty well covered already.


----------



## lifegoesonbrah (Apr 13, 2012)

Holy fuck this thread is long.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2012)

lifegoesonbrah said:


> Holy fuck this thread is long.


And it just got one post longer, and for no good reason. ~grin~ cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 13, 2012)

id rather be a troll then a fool . . .

you could never troll like i do . . . . . you would have to have a pre-exsting opinion

vs ya what he siad mentality


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 14, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> id rather be a troll then a fool . . .
> 
> you could never troll like i do . . . . . you would have to have a pre-exsting opinion
> 
> vs ya what he siad mentality


But your both, special talent.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 14, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that wasn't my experience this morning or afternoon, because no one stopped in their tracks at the sight of my pup.
> 
> you're just a regular einstein, good thing you have him in your sig so we don't confuse you two. kinda surprised you credited the guy for his own words, you've been known not do do that.
> 
> edit: for the most part, what my dog does when people pass by is sit down, wag his tail, and wait for someone to pay attention to him.


Yeah, some people are extremely afraid of dogs and will be uneasy at the sight of a 20 pound Shitzu. I know a mailman that hates dogs and is scared of every one of them on sight. You should ask your wife if there is such a thing as people being afraid of dogs.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 14, 2012)

desert dude said:


> It's a little late in this topic to come trolling in. Besides, I think Sam Seed Well has your act pretty well covered already.


You should see Uncle Buck troll. It's so Pro it's like watching a Bass fishing video.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 14, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> You should see Uncle Buck troll. It's so Pro it's like watching a Bass fishing video.


Oh, I have seen it first hand. Sometimes I even get the hook in my lip and I struggle to spit it out. Beardo if pretty good too.


----------



## deprave (Apr 14, 2012)

I still don't know what this is about, a cop shot someone, why are people surprised? This happens everyday I am pretty sure.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 14, 2012)

deprave said:


> I still don't know what this is about, a cop shot someone, why are people surprised? This happens everyday I am pretty sure.


take your meds loser


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2012)

deprave said:


> I still don't know what this is about, a cop shot someone, why are people surprised? This happens everyday I am pretty sure.


behold the informed nature of a ron paul worshipper.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Apr 14, 2012)

This whole case is flawed,,,by a "Race",,,war!!! He should be charged and be treated under the law,,,but I feel it's corrupted and he's going to be a scape goat to all the "Radical" influence's,,,The crazy ass Black people all up in arm's now which is Bullshit,,,Where is the "Latino" outrage,,,or the white Outrage,,,in this case!!!,,,Like the LA riot's...White trucker killed for doing his job at the wrong time,,,,Fucking animal's I say!!!,,,,I'm fucking sick of walking down street's and feel like a "White Target"...Jesse Jackson and al Sharpton are race thug's!!!and Im not voting democrat this time thanks to "Eric Holder",,and Obama!


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Lets get a white president in there so the white people can feel safe again. Lordy lordy help them .
Im going to pray to Jim Crow because Jesus wasnt white.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Apr 14, 2012)

No,,,I'm sick of the unreported,,,unbalanced,,,crime's that take place in the eye's of criminal enterprises,,,That use "Race",,,as a driving force against The USA...Yea I'm white and have nothing against black people,,,but when the "System",,,make's example's and unfair accusation's,,,to enforce there law's there is a problem,,,because of a bunch of "Radical Black Racist",,,Yea I gotta problem.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 14, 2012)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> This whole case is flawed,,,by a "Race",,,war!!! He should be charged and be treated under the law,,,but I feel it's corrupted and he's going to be a scape goat to all the "Radical" influence's,,,The crazy ass Black people all up in arm's now which is Bullshit,,,Where is the "Latino" outrage,,,or the white Outrage,,,in this case!!!,,,Like the LA riot's...White trucker killed for doing his job at the wrong time,,,,Fucking animal's I say!!!,,,,I'm fucking sick of walking down street's and feel like a "White Target"...Jesse Jackson and al Sharpton are race thug's!!!and Im not voting democrat this time thanks to "Eric Holder",,and Obama!


YES Obama has really only helped the black race. He hates his white side and attempts to kill it everyday. Its also Obama and Holders fault for the LA riots in 1992. I'm not sure how but it is. The only thing we can do to save this country is to vote against the Democrats ...Screw which policy would help us better, we just gotta get Obama out of the " White House".


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 14, 2012)

voting for the republicans is a little better as their tax cuts should help the economy. but its also times of inversion so no one knows if anything or everything is a lie. the establishment needs to get out. ron paul is the biggest threat to the governemnt get him in office


----------



## londonfog (Apr 14, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> voting for the republicans is a little better as their tax cuts should help the economy. but its also times of inversion so no one knows if anything or everything is a lie. the establishment needs to get out. ron paul is the biggest threat to the governemnt get him in office


Could you explain how and which tax cuts they suggest would help the economy ??? I'm a little confused still.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Apr 14, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Could you explain how and which tax cuts they suggest would help the economy ??? I'm a little confused still.


Encourage entrepreneurs to open small business's, encourage consumers to spend more by receiving more in their paycheck, encourage big business to hire unemployed by providing tax credits for doing so, encourage business to stay in the U.S. instead of going overseas, etc etc... 

Could you explain which tax increases would help the economy? And don't say reduce the deficit because the 'Buffet rule' would reduce our deficit by 1/10 of 1%..lol


----------



## londonfog (Apr 14, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Encourage entrepreneurs to open small business's, encourage consumers to spend more by receiving more in their paycheck, encourage big business to hire unemployed by providing tax credits for doing so, encourage business to stay in the U.S. instead of going overseas, etc etc...


Let us start with your first opening statement...are you saying that the Obama administration did nothing to encourage the opening of small business ????


----------



## londonfog (Apr 14, 2012)

Johnny where are you ???? Lets have this conversation. Could you please answer question


----------



## Johnny Retro (Apr 14, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Let us start with your first opening statement...are you saying that the Obama administration did nothing to encourage the opening of small business ????


Could you point out where I said anything about Obama? Could you refute with facts instead of presumptions, its more enticing that way.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Apr 14, 2012)

And please answer my question as to how raising taxes would be beneficial to us. I answered your question and I would like you to do the same.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 14, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Could you point out where I said anything about Obama? Could you refute with facts instead of presumptions, its more enticing that way.


silly me I thought when you mentioned the "Buffet rule" it meant Obama. The question still remains Johnny or do we agree Obama has done things to encourage small businesses. If so we can move on to your next points on how to improve the economy/country. My points will point out that the Obama admin. has done everything you have mentioned, but some are to blind, ignorant, and self-absorbed to see.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 14, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> And please answer my question as to how raising taxes would be beneficial to us. I answered your question and I would like you to do the same.


but you covered so much and we must cover everyone of your points, so you will see that Obama has done everything you mentioned.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Apr 14, 2012)

londonfog said:


> silly me I thought when you mentioned the "Buffet rule" it meant Obama. The question still remains Johnny or do we agree Obama has done things to encourage small businesses. If so we can move on to your next points on how to improve the economy/country. My points will point out that the Obama admin. has done everything you have mentioned, but some are to blind, ignorant, and self-absorbed to see.


Do you even know what "tax break" the Small Business Jobs Act of 2010 gives? It gives 100% immunity on capital gains. I would be willing to bet a good fortune capital gains taxes are the LEAST of 95% of any small business. The 2nd "tax break" is a break of 20k from 5k. Yes a measly 15k. Have you ever started your own business londonfrog? Do you know how far 15k can get you? Probably a weeks worth of work..if that.
We need an OVERALL reduction in taxes, not some measly 15k break and a break on somthing they will NEVER see.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Apr 14, 2012)

londonfog said:


> but you covered so much and we must cover everyone of your points, so you will see that Obama has done everything you mentioned.


lol, typical..there is no arguement here. Just an idiot who dosent know how to respond to a question, and now defers. I am done responding to you until you respond to MY question.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 14, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Do you even know what "tax break" the Small Business Jobs Act of 2010 gives? It gives 100% immunity on capital gains. I would be willing to bet a good fortune capital gains taxes are the LEAST of 95% of any small business. The 2nd "tax break" is a break of 20k from 5k. Yes a measly 15k. Have you ever started your own business londonfrog? Do you know how far 15k can get you? Probably a weeks worth of work..if that.
> We need an OVERALL reduction in taxes, not some measly 15k break and a break on somthing they will NEVER see.


silly "trader guy". I have started business and have 3 running now. The SBA and grants helped a lot along the way. Don't try to make like you are covering everything that the SBA covered because you are not even close. Suggest you do some reading..PEOPLE like you scare others from even trying. Get your facts together before you come at me. The health-care tax break alone was worth the signing. The Act was not intended to make you instant rich or MAKE consumers support you. It was intended for small business owners to receive tax breaks and better access to credit. Now how you take advantage of that is up to you Mr. Trader guy..Can we now move on to your next point.???


----------



## londonfog (Apr 14, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Encourage entrepreneurs to open small business's, encourage consumers to spend more by receiving more in their paycheck, encourage big business to hire unemployed by providing tax credits for doing so, encourage business to stay in the U.S. instead of going overseas, etc etc...


Again are you saying Obama has not encourage consumers to spend more by receiving more in their paycheck


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 14, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Again are you saying Obama has not encourage consumers to spend more by receiving more in their paycheck


You tell him London the fool doesn't realize the how far an extra $210 a year can go.

2% is more than one knows, especially when coupled with about double that in (Official) inflation which compounds every year.

Edit: officially 114 million people have jobs, multiplied by $210= about 24 billion. Multiply 24 billion by the rate of a 30 year treasury say 3.3% and that 24 billion will only cost you $63,565,415,085.31 in tax payments to do it.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 14, 2012)

_"This affidavit doesn't even make it to probable cause..... There is nothing in this affidavit, and I've read it quite carefully, that suggests a crime...... *A good judge will throw this out." *-- Alan Dershowitz

_Zimmerman will walk_.

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2012/04/12/alan_dershowitz_zimmerman_arrest_affidavit_irresponsible_and_unethical.html
_


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't need more money in my check. I need businesses to be regulated so a calculator made in china for $0.05 CAN'T be sold for $5.00. No one got a raise when the "Clunker" program kicked off. How about taxing those who have extra? You don't NEED 4 cars, you WANT them. You don't NEED an airplane, you WANT one. The problem is, citizens are being told that it's OK to earn whatever you can, with no regard for any one else. So no one cares. Every one wants more, but no one wants to pay for it. And another thing. We need to reverse this "Wholesale" discount bullshit. If I have capital, I don't need a discount. It's people with no holdings that need help, not businesses.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> _"This affidavit doesn't even make it to probable cause..... There is nothing in this affidavit, and I've read it quite carefully, that suggests a crime...... *A good judge will throw this out." *-- Alan Dershowitz
> 
> _Zimmerman will walk_.
> 
> ...


According to the Los Angeles Police Department, the officers involved in the Rodney King incident were acting within the training and procedures set forth by the department. Sometimes pumping ignorance into the population backfires, like when you ask them to be logical. Have fun Florida!


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 15, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I don't need more money in my check. I need businesses to be regulated so a calculator made in china for $0.05 CAN'T be sold for $5.00. No one got a raise when the "Clunker" program kicked off. How about taxing those who have extra? You don't NEED 4 cars, you WANT them. You don't NEED an airplane, you WANT one. The problem is, citizens are being told that it's OK to earn whatever you can, with no regard for any one else. So no one cares. Every one wants more, but no one wants to pay for it. And another thing. We need to reverse this "Wholesale" discount bullshit. If I have capital, I don't need a discount. It's people with no holdings that need help, not businesses.


Fucking Communist.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;wN7KHWdyrbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;v=wN7KHWdyrbI&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 15, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Fucking Communist.


i knew someone was gonna chime in with that^^^

and ya its not ok to control people .. . .but educate the mass's and show them that it can be helpful and beneficial to be aware of how their actions effect everyone else and to make positive choices so all can benefit . . . . . ..

and imho human nature prevents people from co existing peacefully . . . people will always find a reason to rationalize devaluing someone for there own gain . . . .. . being considerate to most people means they are giving something up . . . . .


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2012)

People blame communism and socialism because it was used to do bad things. People are killed with knives, but we don't condemn them. You never hear a reporter say, "Two damn Chevrolet's aided the bank robbers...". Maybe it wasn't the system, but the leaders? It's not OK to control people? How do you educate the ignorant? Ask them if they think they need education? Ask them to reconsider their positions on religion and politics and possibly denounce 200 years of indoctrination and instruction? Goooooood luck. Ignorant populations should be controlled. Not to use them, but to educate them so you don't need to control them. But then you can't use them for cash cows...I guess it depends on how much money you have, and what you truly value.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 15, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> People blame communism and socialism because it was used to do bad things. People are killed with knives, but we don't condemn them. You never hear a reporter say, "Two damn Chevrolet's aided the bank robbers...". Maybe it wasn't the system, but the leaders? It's not OK to control people? How do you educate the ignorant? Ask them if they think they need education? Ask them to reconsider their positions on religion and politics and possibly denounce 200 years of indoctrination and instruction? Goooooood luck. Ignorant populations should be controlled. Not to use them, but to educate them so you don't need to control them. But then you can't use them for cash cows...I guess it depends on how much money you have, and what you truly value.


Communism is an utter failure, and its implementation led directly to the outright murders of hundreds of millions of people in the east bloc. Pumping communism makes you look like a dope. When you deprive people of the fruits of their own labor, they quit laboring.

"Capitalism is the unequal distribution of wealth. Communism is the equal distribution of poverty". Can't remember who said, but that pretty well sums it up.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 15, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> _"This affidavit doesn't even make it to probable cause..... There is nothing in this affidavit, and I've read it quite carefully, that suggests a crime...... *A good judge will throw this out." *-- Alan Dershowitz
> 
> _Zimmerman will walk_.
> 
> ...


Man, when you have Alan Dershowitz saying there is "nothing there", then there REALLY must be nothing there. Dershowitz is about as left wing as they come.

The prosecutor overcharged to bully Zimmerman into taking a plea deal for a lesser charge. The question is, will Zimmerman take a lesser charge or go to trial. It's easy for me to say, of course, but if it were me I would go to trial.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Man, when you have Alan Dershowitz saying there is "nothing there", then there REALLY must be nothing there. Dershowitz is about as left wing as they come.
> 
> The prosecutor overcharged to bully Zimmerman into taking a plea deal for a lesser charge. The question is, will Zimmerman take a lesser charge or go to trial. It's easy for me to say, of course, but if it were me I would go to trial.


risks life in prison if he goes to trial.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 15, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Man, when you have Alan Dershowitz saying there is "nothing there", then there REALLY must be nothing there. Dershowitz is about as left wing as they come.
> 
> The prosecutor overcharged to bully Zimmerman into taking a plea deal for a lesser charge. The question is, will Zimmerman take a lesser charge or go to trial. It's easy for me to say, of course, but if it were me I would go to trial.


Very easy for you to say when it is not you that would be going to trial...and he know what he did. " We don't need you to do that" will be words that haunt him.


----------



## noptical (Apr 15, 2012)

This case just goes to show you how truely fucked the American legal system is. A 19 year old kid gets caught with 2500 dollars worth of crack and a gun he's getting 20 years mandatory min in federal prison Zimmerman kills this kid gets second degree murder and will likely get a plea and end up only doing a few years. In America where people get more time for selling dope then murder.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 15, 2012)

noptical said:


> This case just goes to show you how truely fucked the American legal system is. A 19 year old kid gets caught with 2500 dollars worth of crack and a gun he's getting 20 years mandatory min in federal prison Zimmerman kills this kid gets second degree murder and will likely get a plea and end up only doing a few years. In America where people get more time for selling dope then murder.


You will probably find a lucrative career as a federal prosecutor.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Communism is an utter failure, and its implementation led directly to the outright murders of hundreds of millions of people in the east bloc. Pumping communism makes you look like a dope. When you deprive people of the fruits of their own labor, they quit laboring.
> 
> "Capitalism is the unequal distribution of wealth. Communism is the equal distribution of poverty". Can't remember who said, but that pretty well sums it up.


My favorite quip about the difference between capitalism and communism is that in capitalism, man exploits man. In communism, why, it's the other way around. cn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 15, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> risks life in prison if he goes to trial.


 they dont have capital punishment in that state?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> they dont have capital punishment in that state?


only for first degree, i believe, and i would not want anyone to have to face the death penalty. not even a cop wannabe vigilante with a history of violence who stalks kids to shoot like zimmerman should get the death penalty. let them rot behind bars the rest of their lives.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 15, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> only for first degree, i believe, and i would not want anyone to have to face the death penalty. not even a cop wannabe vigilante with a history of violence who stalks kids to shoot like zimmerman should get the death penalty. let them rot behind bars the rest of their lives.


Neither should a wannabe gang-banger, with a self professed history of violence and a history of having large unexplained quantities of women's jewellery... such is life tho in the "Greatest Country in the World" apparently.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 15, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Very easy for you to say when it is not you that would be going to trial...and he know what he did. " We don't need you to do that" will be words that haunt him.


Oh please, STFU about that already. I don't agree with what Zimmerman did, but police dispatchers can suck my dog's cock. I know all too well what happens when you call the cops, so would Zimmerman. THEY DON'T GIVE A FUCK! Once when I called on a drunk driver, I was asked if I was sure, and if I was really really sure. I hung up on the fucker. Cops will only come when a drunk actually kills someone. They will only come when you shoot and kill. I can feel for Zimmerman shooting wannabe thug. It still doesn't make it right. I feel like at times hunting down those Indian fucks who do customer service and doing a Zimmerman. If I actually did it, would I be in the right? Those Indian shits also say, "please sir, you don	t have to do that." So the operator's "command" would be the last thing on my mind afterwards


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Neither should a wannabe gang-banger, with a self professed history of violence and a history of having large unexplained quantities of women's jewellery... such is life tho in the "Greatest Country in the World" apparently.


lol @ trying to make walking home with skittles a capital offense if you ever got suspended from school.

i would be dead many times over by now.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 15, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> risks life in prison if he goes to trial.


Agree with what he did or not, what do they have on him? He'll get the best defense lawyers, pro-bono, to get the advertising. I'd tell the attorney general, "bring it on bitch. Fuck your plea bargin." Zimmerman would be a fool to accept any plea. As free man he has a chance. Any time in jail is a death sentence.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Agree with what he did or not, what do they have on him? He'll get the best defense lawyers, pro-bono, to get the advertising. I'd tell the attorney general, "bring it on bitch. Fuck your plea bargin." Zimmerman would be a fool to accept any plea. As free man he has a chance. Any time in jail is a death sentence.


Beleive me if he walks from this charge he wont live on the streets! If that would have happened over here first night in bookings he wouldve been done!


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 16, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Beleive me if he walks from this charge he wont live on the streets! If that would have happened over here first night in bookings he wouldve been done!


Tell that to Casey Anthony. Protective custody and change of name. Hell, most people think Zimmerman is white. 99% of the people wouldn't recognize him if he had a conversation with them. Zimmerman has a very forgetful face. If worse comes to worse, he can leave the county once set free. He doesn't have that option in prison. Some racist guard will let it slip who he is, then look the other way for an hour. He'll be dead the first day of his sentence. Sure there'll probably be riots if he gets off, but what will he care?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 16, 2012)

We convict him because enough people want it that bad? If that's how our justice works, I'm out of here.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 16, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> We convict him because enough people want it that bad? If that's how our justice works, I'm out of here.


It's mob rule bro.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 16, 2012)

poor poor zimmerman . . . . . .. . he might have to have negative repercussion for killing someone . . .. . .oh no

and prison is not what you see on TV kids.. .. . and is only a problem for little whiny bitches and people who cant stay in there lane or mind there own business

the ethnic gangs would pick him up in an instant . . . . .as long as he continues to be prejudiced to the right races they will love him


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ trying to make walking home with skittles a capital offense if you ever got suspended from school.
> 
> i would be dead many times over by now.


LOL You are so funny .


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Very easy for you to say when it is not you that would be going to trial...and he know what he did. " We don't need you to do that" will be words that haunt him.


Why would a statement that barely qualifies (realistically or legally) as a suggestion, come back to haunt him? If the dispatchers had the authority to tell him to stop following him (which they don't,) they could have and should have said "stop following him". They could tell me "they don't need" me to make myself a ham sandwich, but I'm gonna do it anyways. Why? Because I want to and I have every legal right to do so, and so did Zimmerman. I'm not saying he didn't break the law or that he was justified in the shooting, I have no idea, but he absolutely was legally "allowed" to follow Trayvan.

Just because the MSM keeps saying he was "told" or "ordered" to stop following him, doesn't make it true. In this particular case it's a fallacy.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Norway killer using the zimmerman defense:

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5g6JxJTY80VeTt-r6uenH4NL1rw4w?docId=c62786a8cf8943879b30eb1d4daac426


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 16, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> _"This affidavit doesn't even make it to probable cause..... There is nothing in this affidavit, and I've read it quite carefully, that suggests a crime...... *A good judge will throw this out." *-- Alan Dershowitz
> 
> _Zimmerman will walk_.
> 
> ...


In a brief interview he pretty much destroyed everything I've been reading on this thread that has been forwarded as "proof" he is guilty. The part where he talks about "traditional" self defense still applying even if he instigated it, wipes out about 300 pages of this thread and certainly props up my earlier arguments. It's starting to smell a little Duke Lacrossey up in here. I hate to say I told ya so, but...


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 16, 2012)

the duke lacrosse rape never happened. Are you telling me Trayvon is going to pop up somewhere saying it was a hoax?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Communism is an utter failure, and its implementation led directly to the outright murders of hundreds of millions of people in the east bloc. Pumping communism makes you look like a dope. When you deprive people of the fruits of their own labor, they quit laboring.
> 
> "Capitalism is the unequal distribution of wealth. Communism is the equal distribution of poverty". Can't remember who said, but that pretty well sums it up.


I never "Pumped" either. Again, you listed one example. In europe, I've heard war stories about their social medicine. My social medicine in my state is EXCELLENT. Sorry, but you seem to be focusing on the system used to fuck people, not the fuckers themselves. Capitalism could be a great model too, as long as the people in power aren't, well, fuckers...But I'm sure your right some how, sigh.

So Nato rounds are an utter failure? They have murdered millions as well, directly, in deserts dude.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 16, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> the duke lacrosse rape never happened. Are you telling me Trayvon is going to pop up somewhere saying it was a hoax?


Not at all, but the race to judgement by so many on this thread is very similar to what happened in the Duke lacrosse rape case. Even with the differences in the two cases, it's a perfect comparison of the absurd reaction of the press, prominent racial leaders and the public at large. They were completely wrong in that case and could very well be wrong in this one. Apparently, many of you learned nothing from that experience.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

I know this has the media all over it and just because it is he will not walk.. He is going to serve time and when he owes he will have to be in pc his whole term


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 16, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Norway killer using the zimmerman defense:
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5g6JxJTY80VeTt-r6uenH4NL1rw4w?docId=c62786a8cf8943879b30eb1d4daac426


Yeah, ethnic cleansing defense is now the same as personal defense. Perhaps you can show us all where Zimmerman said that he was "making the USA safe against Muslims who carry skittles and a soda" comment that he must have made for you to come up with this theory. Oh wait, your fucking stupid, NM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> poor poor zimmerman . . . . . .. . he might have to have negative repercussion for killing someone . . .. . .oh no
> 
> and prison is not what you see on TV kids.. .. . and is only a problem for little whiny bitches and people who cant stay in there lane or mind there own business
> 
> the ethnic gangs would pick him up in an instant . . . . .as long as he continues to be prejudiced to the right races they will love him


Well some prisons Are exactly like tv. Rapes,murder,extortion,crooked co etc.. But for the most part gangs run the jails and prisons.. He gets put on the wrong tier he's done. I doubt any ethnic group would want him after what haws been done unless he's joining the Arian brotherhood as one of the bitches.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Not at all, but the race to judgement by so many on this thread is very similar to what happened in the Duke lacrosse rape case. Even with the differences in the two cases, it's a perfect comparison of the absurd reaction of the press, prominent racial leaders and the public at large. They were completely wrong in that case and could very well be wrong in this one. Apparently, many of you learned nothing from that experience.


The Duke case was on the word of one person...This case has 911 tapes, dead body, smoking gun, guy with little injuries. and for a time ZERO arrest. It was not a jump to judgment, but a yell for an investigation and an arrest. One key point you people seem to look over is Zimmerboy was told not to follow and he did anyway. Had he not followed and PRE-JUDGED Trayvon we would not be having this conversation. Zimmerman should have been at his truck waiting for the police.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimmerboy was told not to follow and he did anyway.


 Keep clinging to this lie, its like a security blanket for your misguided and obviously defunct reasoning skills. Par for the course though.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Keep clinging to this lie, its like a security blanket for your misguided and obviously defunct reasoning skills. Par for the course though.


You care to wager that " we don't need you to do that " will be a very important part of the case.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You care to wager that " we don't need you to do that " will be a very important part of the case.


$10,000 sound good? If the prosecutor can prove that Dispatchers have authority over callers you win.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> $10,000 sound good? If the prosecutor can prove that Dispatchers have authority over callers you win.


Nope just the fact he was told not to followed... don't try to change shit.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Nope just the fact he was told not to followed... don't try to change shit.


The judge will laugh if the prosecution tried that. 

Seriously. Is this the case? "Your honor, the whole nation hates this guy. He's a killer. Convict him. All we have are 911 tapes which don't record anything before the murder, a bunch of conflicting witnesses who couldn't tell them apart because it was so dark, and the girlfriend who cared so much she didn't call 911 when his phone died seconds before he did. Our case is a slam dunk!"


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 16, 2012)

Bottom Line;

Zimmerman stalks Trayvan

Zimmerman gets out of his vehicle to Confront Trayvan

????????????

Trayvan is shot in the chest and dies. Committing No Crime



Case Closed?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> The judge will laugh if the prosecution tried that.
> 
> Seriously. Is this the case? "Your honor, the whole nation hates this guy. He's a killer. Convict him. All we have are 911 tapes which don't record anything before the murder, a bunch of conflicting witnesses who couldn't tell them apart because it was so dark, and the girlfriend who cared so much she didn't call 911 when his phone died seconds before he did. Our case is a slam dunk!"


yeah thats exactly how it will go .. don't be an idiot your whole life...Bad enough that you vote against issues that would help people like yourself, while complaining about free stuff you didn't get


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't wait for the I told you so thread. It will be at least 443 pages with 99% of it me going,"Haha!"


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Nope just the fact he was told not to followed... don't try to change shit.


"we don't need you to do that" isn't a command to do anything, it is an observation that Police do not need help. Just because you can't tell fact from fiction does not dissuade me one bit, Now about that bet? You brought it up, so you need to put your money where your mouth is. $10,000 says that the dispatcher comment will have no bearing whatsoever on the merits of the prosecutors case.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 16, 2012)

thinking it will go more like..

zimm has a history of calling in "suspicious" people to 911 ...7 times since august of 2011..all 7 were black.....zimm has a history of losing his temper and assaulting women.... zimm is armed and stalking a 17 year old kid who is on his way home from the grocery store armed with a bag of skittles and an arizona iced tea....you can not dispute anything thus far..these are all facts not opinions


now the 911 tape comes into play...zimm is clearly angry that these types always get away with something..he said so himself ...zimm has clearly formed an opinion on what the victim was doing that night and needed to be stopped ....zimm is told he does not need to follow martin..but he does..because he is angry and he is compelled to stop this criminal in a hooded sweatshirt walking in the rain in his neighborhood ...he is after all the watch commander and needs to assert his authority ..but something went wrong...zimms' defense will say he was attacked and feared for his life ...hopefully the jury will not buy that bullshit and convict this turd...he is the only one who survived this confrontation that he initiated and he is guilty of manslaughter imo.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> yeah thats exactly how it will go .. don't be an idiot your whole life...Bad enough that you vote against issues that would help people like yourself, while complaining about free stuff you didn't get


Yeah!! You need to vote for your own best interest, even if your own best interests will fuck over all the other people. Just remember, London is about greed and getting what you want at the cost of everyone else.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 16, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> thinking it will go more like..
> 
> zimm has a history of calling in "suspicious" people to 911 ...7 times since august of 2011..all 7 were black.....zimm has a history of losing his temper and assaulting women.... zimm is armed and stalking a 17 year old kid who is on his way home from the grocery store armed with a bag of skittles and an arizona iced tea....you can not dispute anything thus far..these are all facts not opinions
> 
> ...


You might do well in government service as a prosecutor.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 16, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah!! You need to vote for your own best interest, even if your own best interests will fuck over all the other people. Just remember, London is about greed and getting what you want at the cost of everyone else.


I think he's talking about how I voted against both Obama and prop 8, which banned gay marriages. While those who voted for Obama also voted for prop 8.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 16, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I think he's talking about how I voted against both Obama and prop 8, which banned gay marriages. While those who voted for Obama also voted for prop 8.


He has been spouting the "Vote your own best interests" for over a year now.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You care to wager that " we don't need you to do that " will be a very important part of the case.





londonfog said:


> Nope just the fact he was told not to followed... don't try to change shit.


I already laid waste to this argument in post #4408. He wasn't told not to follow, nobody is changing anything except you. You're incorrectly trying to change a suggestion into an order. Sorry Charlie, "we don't need you to" isn't even in the same ballpark as "do not follow him", it's not even the same fucking sport. But, you keep clinging to your fabrication if it makes you all warm inside.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2012)

We shall see..Don't forget to donate to Zimmerman defense fund


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> thinking it will go more like..
> 
> zimm has a history of calling in "suspicious" people to 911 ...7 times since august of 2011..all 7 were black.....zimm has a history of losing his temper and assaulting women.... zimm is armed and stalking a 17 year old kid who is on his way home from the grocery store armed with a bag of skittles and an arizona iced tea....you can not dispute anything thus far..these are all facts not opinions
> 
> ...


He is guilty of murder but unfortunately manslaughter is probably what they will make him plead to! Its sad how fucked up this system works but a guy gets a gun charge as does life but someone who takes a life just off suspect he is allowed to walk? They are going to have a field day with him


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree with the manslaughter deal. I wonder how he will cope without a gun ??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't think he will be able to if he had to shoot a teen! Obviously he needed it so imagine locked up around men double your size lmao


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> The judge will laugh if the prosecution tried that.
> 
> Seriously. Is this the case? "Your honor, the whole nation hates this guy. He's a killer. Convict him. All we have are 911 tapes which don't record anything before the murder, a bunch of conflicting witnesses who couldn't tell them apart because it was so dark, and the girlfriend who cared so much she didn't call 911 when his phone died seconds before he did. Our case is a slam dunk!"


the 911 tapes record a voice before the gun shot which you can be damn sure will be proven beyond a reasonable doubt not to have come from zimmerboy.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I think he's talking about how I voted against both Obama and prop 8, which banned gay marriages. While those who voted for Obama also voted for prop 8.


In my corner of the nation, voting for Obama and against Prop 8 were fairly well-correlated. cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 16, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> In my corner of the nation, voting for Obama and against Prop 8 were fairly well-correlated. cn


just like the the majority % of the rest of the country did.

tea partiers and their values are like mosqitos at a bbq . .. no body invites em but they just come floating out of the woods buzzing around annoying everyone and no matter how many times you slap one as it try to drink your blood like a parasite

more come out of the wood work . . .want to know why . . . becuase as these fear mongers get older they get more fearful and well go schitzo and think everyone is out get them and force them to eat "broccoli"

doesnt matter if its good for you . . . .. . the i do what i want 5 year old mentality is the norm for these folks

and the reason Z is gonna be king pillow for some time is becuase people help responsible for the good and the bad they do in this world. . .the crimes against civil liberties in this event are apparent 

Z is fucked one way or another . .. and if he gets 5-8 man . . he wil be out and mroe than likely go right back in as repeating previous mistakes is his specialty


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 16, 2012)

Zimmlolerman is going to jail.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 16, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Zimmlolerman is going to jail.


Hmmmm??? Isn't he already in jail?


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 16, 2012)

Hes being held, yes.. But hes going to do a bid, son.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 16, 2012)

Zimmerman is going to be out on Friday(Bail/Bond hearing) unless the Judge recuses herself.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Make bail the. Go into witness protection?


----------



## desert dude (Apr 16, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> thinking it will go more like..
> 
> zimm has a history of calling in "suspicious" people to 911 ...7 times since august of 2011..all 7 were black.....zimm has a history of losing his temper and assaulting women.... zimm is armed and stalking a 17 year old kid who is on his way home from the grocery store armed with a bag of skittles and an arizona iced tea....you can not dispute anything thus far..these are all facts not opinions
> 
> ...


The hole in your reasoning is believing that any of that stuff will be presented to a jury. It is all irrelevant, and prejudicial. The judge will squash it.

The jury will hear the 911 calls. Zimmerman is recorded as saying, "OK" when the dispatcher suggests, "we don't need you to be doing that". Zimmerman also says he lost sight of Trayvon, which implies that he stopped following Trayvon. 

Zimmerman claims that he was on his way back to his truck when he was attacked from behind by Trayvon. There is nobody to dispute that claim.

Dershowitz read the indictment "very closely", and says there is nothing in it to sustain a murder 2 charge. Dershowitz is a left-wing progressive to the core. If you can't even get Dersh on your side, you might as well head for the exits cause the game is over.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The jury will hear the 911 calls. Zimmerman is recorded as saying, "OK" when the dispatcher suggests, "we don't need you to be doing that".


then they'll be presented with the fact that two minutes after hanging up, he is in a scuffle a good distance from his truck.

derp dee der.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> just like the the majority % of the rest of the country did.
> 
> tea partiers and their values are like mosqitos at a bbq . .. no body invites em but they just come floating out of the woods buzzing around annoying everyone and no matter how many times you slap one as it try to drink your blood like a parasite
> 
> ...


Oh dear ... it just hit me. Prop 8 was California only. So now you know in which state CS and I live. Ooooo. I wonder where in CA Prop 8 and voting for the Republican candidate went hand in hand. I'm not coming up with anything. cn


----------



## desert dude (Apr 16, 2012)

The probable cause affidavit for Zimmer's arrest:

http://www.foxnews.com/us/interactive/2012/04/12/state-florida-vs-george-zimmerman-affidavit-probable-cause/


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 16, 2012)

i am no fan of dershowitz.... dershowitz represented many guilty clients ..some he won the case and some he lost...but he has not handled many clients accused of murder... about a dozen .. and his opinion mean nothing to me...and just because only one side of the story will be told by the only survivor from that night means little...many people are convicted for killing someone and telling their bullshit story to a jury and the jury finds them not credible....the d.a. will tell martins story of what happened..and it will be the judges decision on what is allowed as evidence and what is not...some judges are retarded (ito) and let the defense run the show..some lean the other way..but when you have officers who showed up on the scene say that zimmerman did not appear injured and detectives saying his story is garbage...the jury will make their decision.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 16, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i am no fan of dershowitz.... dershowitz represented many guilty clients ..some he won the case and some he lost...but he has not handled many clients accused of murder... about a dozen .. and his opinion mean nothing to me...and just because only one side of the story will be told by the only survivor from that night means little...many people are convicted for killing someone and telling their bullshit story to a jury and the jury finds them not credible....the d.a. will tell martins story of what happened..and it will be the judges decision on what is allowed as evidence and what is not...some judges are retarded (ito) and let the defense run the show..some lean the other way..*but when you have officers who showed up on the scene say that zimmerman did not appear injured* and detectives saying his story is garbage...the jury will make their decision.


What officers would those be? Officer Timothy Smith was the first officer on the scene and filed a written report which stated that Zimmerman was bleeding from the nose, the back of the head, and his shirt was wet and covered with grass on the back.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 16, 2012)

Something tells me hes not going to fair well in prison


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Maybe u should be on the defense team!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Something tells me hes not going to fair well in prison


I guarantee if he makes it there he would be in of his whole term! If not you will hear about him in the news.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 16, 2012)

mexicans run prisons...they have the money and the numbers...if he has money and i am sure he has access to money if daddy is a judge he will be fine and can pay for protection


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> What officers would those be? Officer Timothy Smith was the first officer on the scene and filed a written report which stated that Zimmerman was bleeding from the nose, the back of the head, and his shirt was wet and covered with grass on the back.


hmmmm sounds like Trayvon was standing his ground before he was murdered by the no fighting Zimmerman. Why was Zimmeran not at his truck, instead of being so far away ??? He was informed " we don't need you to do that" right after leaving the truck ( clearly heard on 911 tape ). ..instead he is over a dead body


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> mexicans run prisons...they have the money and the numbers...if he has money and i am sure he has access to money if daddy is a judge he will be fine and can pay for protection


not to sure on that..Depends on what State


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 16, 2012)

trust me...all states...mexicans run the drugs...the smack and the coke and the meth and the weed...and the pills...mexicans have the drugs...that means they have the money...that also means the power...and now they have the numbers...mexicans are quickly outnumbering the whites and blacks incarcerated in this country


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> not to sure on that..Depends on what State


Yeah and that's basically cali and Arizona..


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> trust me...all states...mexicans run the drugs...the smack and the coke and the meth and the weed...and the pills...mexicans have the drugs...that means they have the money...that also means the power...and now they have the numbers...mexicans are quickly outnumbering the whites and blacks incarcerated in this country


I guess I would just have to take your word on that...but I see Zimmerman more as a bitch in prison. Remember he was a wannabe cop and would be viewed as a snitch.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> What officers would those be? Officer Timothy Smith was the first officer on the scene and filed a written report which stated that Zimmerman was bleeding from the nose, the back of the head, and his shirt was wet and covered with grass on the back.


lol, sure didn't show up on video 34 minutes later. did the SFD do his dry cleaning as well?

and corso may have meant to say that multiple eyewitnesses saw zimmerman get up off of martin's body, which was lying face down_* in the grass*_, looking worried but not injured. because that is something all eyewitness accounts are indeed consistent about, and which is not consistent with zimmerboy's tall tale (which, as corso pointed out, did not pass the sniff test of the detective who does this for a living).


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> hmmmm sounds like Trayvon was standing his ground before he was murdered by the no fighting Zimmerman. Why was Zimmeran not at his truck, instead of being so far away ??? He was informed " we don't need you to do that" right after leaving the truck ( clearly heard on 911 tape ). ..instead he is over a dead body


not to mention martin's dead body was face down in the grass with his arms folded under him and zimmerman straddling him, mere seconds after zimmerman claimed he was getting his skull bashed on the sidewalk while his arms were pinned under him.

i can smell the bullshit from here.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah and that's basically cali and Arizona..


 I didn't think Mexicans was running prisons up north


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 16, 2012)

whats north? chicago? because yeah they do in the state of illinois


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> whats north? chicago? because yeah they do in the state of illinois


What about New York and Florida..


----------



## desert dude (Apr 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *lol, sure didn't show up on video 34 minutes later*. did the SFD do his dry cleaning as well?
> 
> and corso may have meant to say that multiple eyewitnesses saw zimmerman get up off of martin's body, which was lying face down_* in the grass*_, looking worried but not injured. because that is something all eyewitness accounts are indeed consistent about, and which is not consistent with zimmerboy's tall tale (which, as corso pointed out, did not pass the sniff test of the detective who does this for a living).


Grainy security video means nothing. It sure did show up in Officer Smith's sworn statement though. I have not seen any statement from the SFD EMT, but I expect their statement/testimony to corroborate officer Smith's statement. If the EMT statements do not support officer Smith's statement, then that would be a major problem for Zimmer, and for the police.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not to mention martin's dead body was face down in the grass with his arms folded under him and zimmerman straddling him, mere seconds after zimmerman claimed he was getting his skull bashed on the sidewalk while his arms were pinned under him.
> 
> i can smell the bullshit from here.


seems sorta impossible to me to. sounds like some hollywood fight scene. i been on both ends of a fight more than once, so im also calling bullshit on zimmies claims. if he was gettin curbed he woulda been disorientated at best, more than likey unconsious , his nose would have been fucked up and his vision impaired.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Grainy security video means nothing. It sure did show up in Officer Smith's sworn statement though. I have not seen any statement from the SFD EMT, but I expect their statement/testimony to corroborate officer Smith's statement. If the EMT statements do not support officer Smith's statement, then that would be a major problem for Zimmer, and for the police.


WOW did you really just type that the video will mean nothing ??? Zimmerman better be glad that you not representing him.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 16, 2012)

i would say yes to ny and florida as far as mexicans calling the shots...never did time in either state but huge rican/mexican population in ny and florida....think drugs=money=power...everyone knows mexicans have the best connects


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Grainy security video means nothing. It sure did show up in Officer Smith's sworn statement though. I have not seen any statement from the SFD EMT, but I expect their statement/testimony to corroborate officer Smith's statement. If the EMT statements do not support officer Smith's statement, then that would be a major problem for Zimmer, and for the police.


lol @ your flubbering.

"it's grainy!"

it's not too grainy for me to clearly see zimmerman, who claims to have had his nose broken and was one head slam away from being a vegetable for life, moving fluidly and alertly, not showing a single wince, expression of pain or discomfort, etc.

you know what else i see? i see a cop without gloves handling zimmerman's clothing, which tells me there is no blood on it, despite zimmerman being in what he describes as an epic struggle that nearly killed him that ended with a gunshot at close range through martin's chest.

and we all know that cops do a little creative writing in their reports, we have ex-cops saying so in this very thread.

not to mention how chummy zimmerboy and the cops look walking into the station. see him walk around those motorcycles and the cop doesn't even care that he could kick those motorcycles over and onto him if he wanted? awfully chummy stuff there.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> WOW did you really just type that the video will mean nothing ???* Zimmerman better be glad that you not representing him.*


That's the first intelligent thing you have said in a long time. I agree with you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> seems sorta impossible to me to. sounds like some hollywood fight scene. i been on both ends of a fight more than once, so im also calling bullshit on zimmies claims. if he was gettin curbed he woulda been disorientated at best, more than likey unconsious , his nose would have been fucked up and his vision impaired.


his family did hollywood up the story a lot, even going so far as to make up things that sound "black enough" for martin to have said.

it's really just LOL. even zimmerman's new lawyer disagrees with some of papa zimmerman's statements about the whole thing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> WOW did you really just type that the video will mean nothing ??? Zimmerman better be glad that you not representing him.


lucky for zimmerboy, he's got good, competent defense now.

but yeah, the video shows a lot more than nothing, although there is a fair amount of nothing with respect to zimmerboy's missing injuries.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ your flubbering.
> 
> "it's grainy!"
> 
> ...


Yet another completely irrelevant post by the uterus. Does your wife know that you are a disgrace to uteri everywhere?


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 16, 2012)

broken nose = bloody shirt...dude is clean as hell in the video..grainy or not blood on clean clothes stands out


----------



## desert dude (Apr 16, 2012)

Was the Florida prosecutor ethical in overcharging Zimmerman?

http://reason.com/blog/2012/04/16/how-can-overcharging-be-ethical


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> his family did hollywood up the story a lot, even going so far as to make up things that sound "black enough" for martin to have said.
> 
> it's really just LOL. even zimmerman's new lawyer disagrees with some of papa zimmerman's statements about the whole thing.


its just gonna turn into another family circus in court....it really is a fucking joke tho.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 16, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> broken nose = bloody shirt...dude is clean as hell in the video..grainy or not blood on clean clothes stands out


thats what im sayin, if he got soem curb apeal, he woulda looked the part.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Yet another completely irrelevant post by the uterus. Does your wife know that you are a disgrace to uteri everywhere?


awwww, someone is upset and pooping his little kiddy diaper. let me rub some salt in your wounds and lick your tears.

*zimmerman is seen in the tape moving fluidly and alertly and not showing the least sign of discomfort a mere 34 minutes after murdering martin.
*cops are seen in the tape handling zimmerman's clothes without gloves, meaning that there is no blood on those clothes.
*cops are seen interacting very casually and comfortably with zimmerman, as if they are on friendly terms.
*no indication of bandaging is seen on zimmerman in the tape.
*no indication of any injury whatsoever is seen on zimmerman in the tape.
*no indication of wetness or grass is visible on zimmerman in the tape.

LOL, WUT?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> WOW did you really just type that the video will mean nothing ??? Zimmerman better be glad that you not representing him.


You have to ask yourself which would have more weight in court, a video or a qualified medical person who treated the wounds.

Normally when treating a wound I tend to clean the affected area, due to not wanting to get an infection, but You assume they didn't clean anything up at all and when he got to the station there should have been blood still gushing out. Obviously you have never been treated medically.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Was the Florida prosecutor ethical in overcharging Zimmerman?


you wanna know what the more interesting question is?

why did norm wolfinger, the original prosecutor, step down to "avoid the appearance of a conflict of interest"? 

COI means wolfinger knows someone somehow in the zimmerman family. i mean, the guy did leave his house late on a sunday night to meet in person with the now resigned chief of police nd decided all on his own to cut zimmerboy loose, despite detective serino saying that zimmerboy's story did not add up. papa zimmerman, the retired supreme court magistrate, lives in the twon next door to sanford.

i mean, wolfinger has a jurisdiction of over a million people, these things are phoned or faxed into his office, he doesn't generally go to these things in person, especially not late on a sunday evening and then resign to avoid a COI.

that's the real fishy stuff here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You have to ask yourself which would have more weight in court, a video or a qualified medical person who treated the wounds.
> 
> Normally when treating a wound I tend to clean the affected area, due to not wanting to get an infection, but You assume they didn't clean anything up at all and when he got to the station there should have been blood still gushing out. Obviously you have never been treated medically.


normally when i clean a wound that is bleeding, i bandage the wound after dressing it to prevent infection and encourage healing.

no bandage on zimmerboy though.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> normally when i clean a wound that is bleeding, i bandage the wound after dressing it to prevent infection and encourage healing.
> 
> no bandage on zimmerboy though.


 They don't put bandages on your head or nose, too sweaty and oily, head wounds either get staples, stitches or superglue or are left to air dry if not too severe. Obviously Zimms wounds are not severe, but that doesn't mean he didn't receive them.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> normally when i clean a wound that is bleeding, i bandage the wound after dressing it to prevent infection and encourage healing.no bandage on zimmerboy though.


Ever hear of stiches? There are also other methods I don't care to look up. Like what a cutman uses. The boxers look really fucked before he does his magic. So imagine the voodoo done at a hospital. You're like those truthers you laugh at. My favorite is the planes had no windows. When you explain 1280x720 resolution would make the windows smaller than the pixel at the distance the digital video was shot, you get glazed eyes as if you're pulling a fast one on them. Yet they know enough about particle physics that the towers were "pulled."  Just like you know better than the doctors, nurses and PAs there doing the treatment, which you weren't around to criticise. Also you're not the CSI field physician, blood splatter analysist or detective. "I'm not an expert in the field, but I play one on an online forum."


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i would say yes to ny and florida as far as mexicans calling the shots...never did time in either state but huge rican/mexican population in ny and florida....think drugs=money=power...everyone knows mexicans have the best connects


No sorry they do not run prisons or jails in new York! Florida either! Florida is basically hatians and new York jails and prisons are run by bloods and.crips! All over new York..


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 16, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> "I'm not an expert in the field, but I play one on an online forum."


Not bad, got a chuckle out of that one. It's all conjecture at this point. We will eventually find out exactly what injuries Zimmerman sustained and if he did have a broken nose. Why waste time arguing about what noone on here could possibly know. About the only thing we can agree on is that so far it looks like I'm right about everything I posted, let's just leave it at that.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 16, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Not bad, got a chuckle out of that one. It's all conjecture at this point. We will eventually find out exactly what injuries Zimmerman sustained and if he did have a broken nose. Why waste time arguing about what noone on here could possibly know. About the only thing we can agree on is that* so far it looks like I'm right about everything I posted, let's just leave it at that.*


Funny stuff.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 16, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No sorry they do not run prisons or jails in new York! Florida either! Florida is basically hatians and new York jails and prisons are run by bloods and.crips! All over new York..




lol...bloods/crips...bloods and crips leave those red and blue rags at the door when they go upstate....black guerrilla family runs both gangs...the bgf gets their drugs from the mexicans ...the mexicans do run ny prisons man.... where is that retired turnkey from folsom when ya need him?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 16, 2012)

I think one thing we call all learn from this situation is apparently "No_Limits_Nigga"'s limit is 1x 9mm...Fiddy Cent took 9 times that and never claimed to be "No Limits" anything...


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 16, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> They don't put bandages on your head or nose, too sweaty and oily, head wounds either get staples, stitches or superglue or are left to air dry if not too severe. Obviously Zimms wounds are not severe, but that doesn't mean he didn't receive them.


As a trained first responder, the wound is flushed with sterile water, covered with a piece of absorbent gauze, and wrapped to continuously apply pressure until the victim can be treated by a doctor if it is severe enough to require it. A VERY small cut on the head bleeds like a mofo most of the time. First responders do not close wounds though.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 16, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> As a trained first responder, the wound is flushed with sterile water, covered with a piece of absorbent gauze, and wrapped to continuously apply pressure until the victim can be treated by a doctor if it is severe enough to require it. A VERY small cut on the head bleeds like a mofo most of the time. First responders do not close wounds though.


facts 

3 emts in my family

and they only do what they have to and nothing else

everything else is done at the hospital . . . they dont have time to worry about booboos normaly . . .. but it little bunny zimemrmans case they probably gave him a kiss and a popsickle


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't pick a fight with a guy with a gun.You won't get killed that way.Zimmerman was attacked and fired in self defense.He had injuries, it doesn't matter how severe they were.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Don't pick a fight with a guy with a gun.You won't get killed that way.Zimmerman was attacked and fired in self defense.He had injuries, it doesn't matter how severe they were.


are you fucking serious? It does matter and self defense where? He followed a boy? Did the boy have a gun?

It does matter his injuries for shooting a boy dead!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Don't pick a fight with a guy with a gun.You won't get killed that way.Zimmerman was attacked and fired in self defense.He had injuries, it doesn't matter how severe they were.


*dispatch: are you following him?

zimmerboy: yeah.
*
zimmerboy followed trayvon first in his truck, then on foot for a considerable distance. he picked the fight. so you've got it wrong before you even begin.

you assumption is that the black kid should have known his place. even if some dude who is bigger than you and 10 years older than you is stalking you in his vehicle and then on foot.

i can tell you that if i were walking home from the store through the park, and some guy followed me in his truck and then on foot through the park for 100 yards or so, i would feel threatened and get ready to defend myself if need be.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> are you fucking serious? It does matter and self defense where? He followed a boy? Did the boy have a gun?
> 
> It does matter his injuries for shooting a boy dead!


you are right, the injuries do matter.

if someone steps on my foot in passing and breaks my toe, i can shoot that person in self defense if we apply the "injuries don't matter" logic.

facts are that zimmerman does not appear injured in the slightest just 34 minutes after killing the kid. no blood on his clothes at all. he moves around without ever wincing in pain or even appearing uncomfortable. no eyewitnesses say he appears injured. 

none of it adds up to zimmerman's tall tale.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Don't pick a fight with a guy with a gun.You won't get killed that way.Zimmerman was attacked and fired in self defense.He had injuries, it doesn't matter how severe they were.


karma is a bitch


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you are right, the injuries do matter.
> 
> if someone steps on my foot in passing and breaks my toe, i can shoot that person in self defense if we apply the "injuries don't matter" logic.
> 
> ...


And if we follow your logic anyone walking behind me could get they're ass kicked for "following" me.He punched zimmerman and then got on top of him.Zimmerman was fearing for his safety so he fired his gun.Witnesses back up his story.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> are you fucking serious? It does matter and self defense where? He followed a boy? Did the boy have a gun?
> 
> It does matter his injuries for shooting a boy dead!


Witnesses seen trayvon on top of Zimmerman I would say he was fearing for his safety.That same witness also said it was zimmerman screaming for help.Remember following someone is not a crime.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> And if we follow your logic anyone walking behind me could get they're ass kicked for "following" me.He punched zimmerman and then got on top of him.Zimmerman was fearing for his safety so he fired his gun.Witnesses back up his story.


It's a racist conspiracy tho, the tin foil hat crew are strong in this one.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *dispatch: are you following him?
> 
> zimmerboy: yeah.
> *
> ...


If he was so scared why did he stop and punch zimmerman? He should have went home and ate his skittles.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

what witness says zimmerman wasnt on top of martin when martin died . . . .????

pursuing with intent to harass is a crime . . .its called harrasment and stalking . . . 

or did he just by accident call into 911 and say he thought martin was suspicious for being in his neighborhood and with skittles too


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> what witness says zimmerman wasnt on top of martin when martin died . . . .????


Question: What witness actually saw what happened?

Answer: None.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Witnesses seen trayvon on top of Zimmerman I would say he was fearing for his safety.That same witness also said it was zimmerman screaming for help.Remember following someone is not a crime.


You are crazy!!!! A man 10 years his senior feared for his life by getting punched so he had to shoot him? I wish someone can punch me so I can kill him and say I was fearing for my life when I clearly am bigger then the kid shaking my head


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You are crazy!!!! A man 10 years his senior feared for his life by getting punched so he had to shoot him? I wish someone can punch me so I can kill him and say I was fearing for my life when I clearly am bigger then the kid shaking my head


He not only punched him but then climbed on top of him and started smashing his head into the ground.Then there is also word that trayvon might have tried to grab the gun.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You are crazy!!!! A man 10 years his senior feared for his life by getting punched so he had to shoot him? I wish someone can punch me so I can kill him and say I was fearing for my life when I clearly am bigger then the kid shaking my head


Most americans are pussies . .cant fight . .. cant take a punch . . .and are afriad of bruises . . . like fruit


cliffey501 said:


> He not only punched him but then climbed on top of him and started smashing his head into the ground.Then there is also word that trayvon might have tried to grab the gun.


there is zero proof of anything you said . . keep posting . .. its a window into your own fear and insecurity/psychosis . . . . 

fact is harriken is right there is no proof of anything except that zimmerman stalked martin and ended up shooting him . . and has zero injuries that are visible on film vs what he claims . .. . .those are the facts . .. . . and untill the police report comes back of his clothes and his physical condition which havent been officially exposed yet making statements like yours just lets everyone else know how you think . .. . . slowly and based on fear


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Most americans are pussies . .cant fight . .. cant take a punch . . .and are afriad of bruises . . . like fruit
> 
> there is zero proof of anything you said . . keep posting . .. its a window into your own fear and insecurity/pyschosis . . . .
> 
> fact is harriken is right there is no proof of anything except that zimmerman stalked martin and ended up shooting him . . and has zero injuries that are visible on film vs what he claims . .. . .those are the facts . .. . . and untill the police report comes back of his clothes and his physical condition which havent been officially exposed yet


well thats what a witness is saying.And since when is following someone for 13 minutes harassment? Or stalking?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> And if we follow your logic anyone walking behind me could get they're ass kicked for "following" me.He punched zimmerman and then got on top of him.Zimmerman was fearing for his safety so he fired his gun.Witnesses back up his story.


lol, no witness backs up your story.

no one knows how the scuffle started, genius. it could have been zimmerboy that attacked martin.

and following someone by vehicle and then on foot is different than someone walking their dog behind me, einstein.

the law says nothing about fearing for "safety", either. it says "death or great bodily harm". zimmerman does not look like he was in for "great bodily harm" or even a boo-boo just 34 minutes after killing a kid with skittles.

jesus fucking christ, you are so fucked.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

look up some legal definitions of stalking and you can answer your own question 

silly rabbit tricks are for kids


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Witnesses seen trayvon on top of Zimmerman I would say he was fearing for his safety.That same witness also said it was zimmerman screaming for help.Remember following someone is not a crime.


a witness, not several witnesses, saw colors of clothing in the grass fighting. 

the law says nothing about "safety", genius.

no witness saw zimmerman screaming for help. audio analysis indicates this to be a near impossibility based on facts we know.

following someone is not a crime, aggressing someone and killing them is a crime. it's called second degree murder.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, no witness backs up your story.
> 
> no one knows how the scuffle started, genius. it could have been zimmerboy that attacked martin.
> 
> ...


So if someone sucker punches you and climbs on you and starts smashing your head into the ground you wouldn't be fearing great bodily harm? You quite forgiving.What about after you've been screaming for help for a couple minutes? It doesn't say you need to have bodily harm inflicted upon you it says you fear that bodily harm may be done.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If he was so scared why did he stop and punch zimmerman? He should have went home and ate his skittles.


it is entirely possible if not likely that zimmerman attacked martin. this would be consistent with zimmerman's history of violence and losing his temper, as he seemed to be doing on the phone that night.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He not only punched him but then climbed on top of him and started smashing his head into the ground.Then there is also word that trayvon might have tried to grab the gun.


this is all according to zimmerman, whose story was detected to be bullshit the night it happened, and whose story is so full of holes it is laughable.

every eyewitness says the entire scuffle happened in the grass, not the sidewalk as zimmerboy says.

do you know what "concealed carry" means? it means the weapon is "concealed", einstein.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So if someone sucker punches you and climbs on you and starts smashing your head into the ground you wouldn't be fearing great bodily harm? You quite forgiving.What about after you've been screaming for help for a couple minutes? It doesn't say you need to have bodily harm inflicted upon you it says you fear that bodily harm may be done.


lol, none of what you are saying happened. 

all analysis points to someone other than zimmerman screaming for help.

zimmerman's story about head smashing does not check out at all. all the eyewitnesses say it happened in the grass, no bandages or wounds or grass on zimmerman in the video, nothing close to "death or great bodily harm".

there is no evidence of martin breaking zimmerman's nose FROM BEHIND, as zimmerman claims. exactly how can you do that from behind? LOL!

you are so fucking fucked it is laughable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> well thats what a witness is saying.And since when is following someone for 13 minutes harassment? Or stalking?


zimmerboy hung up at 7:14.

martin was on a call until 7:16 when it suddenly ended.

the cops were there at 7:17.

you are so clueless that i have to laugh at you.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> look up some legal definitions of stalking and you can answer your own question
> 
> silly rabbit tricks are for kids


You have to repeatedly follow or harass someone.

*
(3) Any person who willfully, maliciously, and repeatedly follows or harasses another person, and makes a credible threat with the intent to place that person in reasonable fear of death or bodily injury, commits the offense of aggravated stalking, a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
(4) Any person who, after an injunction for protection against repeat violence pursuant to s. 784.046, or an injunction for protection against domestic violence pursuant to s. 741.30, or after any other court-imposed prohibition of conduct toward the subject person that person's property, knowingly, willfully, maliciously, and repeatedly follows or harasses another person commits the offense of aggravated stalking, a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
(5) Any person who willfully, maliciously, and repeatedly follows or harasses a minor under 16 years of age commits the offense of aggravated stalking, a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, so. 775.083, or s. 775.084.

*


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerboy hung up at 7:14.
> 
> martin was on a call until 7:16 when it suddenly ended.
> 
> ...


Ok then he "stalked" him for less time.Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So if someone sucker punches you and climbs on you and starts smashing your head into the ground you wouldn't be fearing great bodily harm? You quite forgiving.What about after you've been screaming for help for a couple minutes? It doesn't say you need to have bodily harm inflicted upon you it says you fear that bodily harm may be done.


I'm sure if his head was getting banged he would require stitches.. I know if I'm banging someone's head ON THE FLOOR I doubt he will be calling for help after the first bang let alone reach for a gun.. The more I hear you defend this crap I know u r full of it.. I mean you don't know the definition of stalking?
This shit shouldnt be a self defense case unless trayvon had a gun in hand!


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, none of what you are saying happened.
> 
> all analysis points to someone other than zimmerman screaming for help.
> 
> ...


So he broke his own nose then? Those "eggspurts" are a joke.The sound was coming through a phone and being picked up from like 20 feet away,through a closed window.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm sure if his head was getting banged he would require stitches.. I know if I'm banging someone's head ON THE FLOOR I doubt he will be calling for help after the first bang let alone reach for a gun.. The more I hear you defend this crap I know u r full of it.. I mean you don't know the definition of stalking?
> This shit shouldnt be a self defense case unless trayvon had a gun in hand!


I just posted the legal definition.They were on the grass not the floor and its noted in the police report that zimmy had injuries.


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 17, 2012)

a month later, and its a non-story already......lol. nobody cares..............there will be a new story for to them to oh and ah over.
now i remember why we threw our TV out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> They were on the grass...


yes they were. and that contradicts zimmerman's story 100%.

he said it happened on the sidewalk, and he was inching his way to the grass when he fired. but witnesses say he got up, appearing uninjured but worried, and walked over to the sidewalk. multiple witnesses say this.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You have to repeatedly follow or harass someone.
> 
> *
> (3) Any person who willfully, maliciously, and repeatedly follows or harasses another person, and makes a credible threat with the intent to place that person in reasonable fear of death or bodily injury, commits the offense of aggravated stalking, a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
> ...


with zimmermans history of violence id say its arguable that he has a history of repeatedly and willfully and maliciously following people . . . . ..zimmermans 7 calls to the police of suspicious people and his violent behavior and his inablility to make rational descisions make him a threat to anyone he might give any kind of attention too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I just posted the legal definition.They were on the grass not the floor and its noted in the police report that zimmy had injuries.


Did he have a busted head? That required stitches?
Did he have a black eye?
Swollen face ?
What proof in injuries do u have to show he was in fear of his life and it's self defense?


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yes they were. and that contradicts zimmerman's story 100%.
> 
> he said it happened on the sidewalk, and he was inching his way to the grass when he fired. but witnesses say he got up, appearing uninjured but worried, and walked over to the sidewalk. multiple witnesses say this.


Mary cutcher said that.I already posted her 911 calls where she says she didnt see anything it was too dark.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> with zimmermans history of violence id say its arguable that he has a history of repeatedly and willfully and maliciously following people . . . . ..zimmermans 7 calls to the police of suspicious people and his violent behavior and his inablility to make rational descisions make him a threat to anyone he might give any kind of attention too


It has to be the same person Dumb-Dumb.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Did he have a busted head? That required stitches?
> Did he have a black eye?
> Swollen face ?
> What proof in injuries do u have to show he was in fear of his life and it's self defense?


Quit listening to jesse jackson and read the police report.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> It has to be the same person Dumb-Dumb.



doesnt matter, hes not getting charged with stalking hes getting charged with murder 2- the criminal negligence resulting in anothers death 

and it shows that he has a history of negligence . . . .and what his intentions were from the start


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> doesnt matter, hes not getting charged with stalking hes getting charged with murder 2- the criminal negligence resulting in anothers death
> 
> and it shows that he has a history of negligence . . . .and what his intentions were from the start


A murder 2 charge is not suprising coming from a woman(the prosecutor angela corey) trying to give a 12 yr old kid the death penalty.
They're hoping he pleads it out.his defense says he will not accept the plea bargain,So off to trial we go.Unless new evidence is presented this case doesnt have a hope in hell of sticking.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

You are crazy man! Do u not want justice?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

you are a fool cliff..much like the character on cheers . . .. .


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You are crazy man! Do u not want justice?


Justice has been served Florida style.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you are a fool cliff..much like the character on cheers . . .. .


quit stalking me.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> quit stalking me.


Better be careful or he'll stand his ground


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> quit stalking me.


are you still talking?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Justice has been served Florida style.


Lmao you can tell what type of person u are!! U call justice being served by killing a black man that's half your size and age lmao.. I wished you lived by me


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

id had a niegbhoor like him . . . ..he came up the street ask/told us to be quite and it was like 1am so we were like yup no problem sorry . . .then as he left he says "ya stupid bitch to my gf" and she went off . . . .. the guy got as far as 2ft of my gf before i informed him if he took one more step further myself and my friends would beat him into a pulp and drag him to his wife and wait for the cops .. . . . .no guns no fight just facts . . . . . . . 

he moved and sold his home the next year, winning!

cliffy you watch your back . . people like you reap what you sow


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao you can tell what type of person u are!! U call justice being served by killing a black man that's half your size and age lmao.. I wished you lived by me


Why do you call him a BLACK man? does it matter? LOL obviously to you it does go play with al sharpton you race baiter.Don't start fights you never know who might be packing heat.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> id had a niegbhoor like him . . . ..he came up the street ask/told us to be quite and it was like 1am so we were like yup no problem sorry . . .then as he left he says "ya stupid bitch to my gf" and she went off . . . .. the guy got as far as 2ft of my gf before i informed him if he took one more step further myself and my friends would beat him into a pulp and drag him to his wife and wait for the cops .. . . . .no guns no fight just facts . . . . . . .
> 
> he moved and sold his home the next year, winning!
> 
> cliffy you watch your back . . people like you reap what you sow


Winning? he sold his house the next year lol. highly doubt it was from your pathetic threats.According to yours and uncle bens logic you could have kicked his ass the moment he approached for stalking.Teenagers die everyday from their own stupid decisions this instance is no different.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

you have zero faith in yourself . . . .and you have zero faith in life .. . . .you have given up . . . let the rest of us live in peace and stay in your lane


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao you can tell what type of person u are!! U call justice being served by killing a black man that's half your size and age lmao.. I wished you lived by me


Dude, George Zimmerman isn't a big guy. I think he could have done fine without the gun, but people still think Trayvon was a little kid. He wasn't. Definitely not half the size of zimmerman. I could beat Zimmerman's ass with one hand.


[video=youtube;JI836x9laZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI836x9laZc&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why do you call him a BLACK man? does it matter? LOL obviously to you it does go play with al sharpton you race baiter.Don't start fights
> you never know who might be packing heat.


I'm done with you.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Dude, George Zimmerman isn't a big guy. I think he could have done fine without the gun, but people still think Trayvon was a little kid. He wasn't. Definitely not half the size of zimmerman. I could beat Zimmerman's ass with one hand.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;JI836x9laZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI836x9laZc&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


Lmao well whatever now.. I still think Zimmerman needs to be dealt with!


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao well whatever now.. I still think Zimmerman needs to be dealt with!


Burn him at the stake!!!!!


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you have zero faith in yourself . . . .and you have zero faith in life .. . . .you have given up . . . let the rest of us live in peace and stay in your lane


Actually the only thing I do have faith in is myself.I also have faith in life, my own life and I would protect it to the fullest.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

so with your logic punishment cant be just it has to be nothing or his life dead at the stake . .. . there is somthing called due process he will get a fair shake . . . .and if they cant prove he was negligent then he wil get off. . . .and if they do he will serve out his time . . . .

and your above statement proves my point . .. . . . you dont care about anything . . .and i doubt you care about yourself at all . . . .just going through the emotions

your post ooze insecurity . . . have fun with that


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so with your logic punishment cant be just it has to be nothing or his life dead at the stake . .. . there is somthing called due process he will get a fair shake . . . .and if they cant prove he was negligent then he wil get off. . . .and if they do he will serve out his time . . . .
> 
> and your above statement proves my point . .. . . . you dont care about anything . . .and i doubt you care about yourself at all . . . .just going through the emotions
> 
> your post ooze insecurity . . . have fun with that


Now he deserves a fair shake? A couple post ago you said he stalked little skittles and then shot him down in cold blood.Make up your mind.Ive been saying look at the facts the whole time.You people were the ones saying how it was a racist cover up or a conflict of interest or Papa zimmy connections and every other thing imaginable.Except the obvious,self defense.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 17, 2012)

Its funny to see people get so polarised and butthurt when  noone actually knows what happened  except Zimmerman and *a corpse*.

Its all speculation at this point folks, chill out, give your opinion, argue why its valid, etc and *just put the handbags DOWN!*


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Its funny to see people get so polarised and butthurt when  noone actually knows what happened  except Zimmerman and *a corpse*.
> 
> Its all speculation at this point folks, chill out, give your opinion, argue why its valid, etc and *just put the handbags DOWN!*


What do you not understand? Georgio pursued a young man and killed him. He's not a police officer, and even if he was.... He wasn't jumped and mugged out of his truck. He stepped on Trayvans ground.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Now he deserves a fair shake? A couple post ago you said he stalked little skittles and then shot him down in cold blood.Make up your mind.Ive been saying look at the facts the whole time.You people were the ones saying how it was a racist cover up or a conflict of interest or Papa zimmy connections and every other thing imaginable.Except the obvious,self defense.



ya he murdered martin, or shot him or indirectly cause the premature expiration of his life, released his mortal coil . . . . . . . and i think he deserves his fair shake at our justice system . .. . .how is that hard to understand . . . .. .your a joke

and i never once said anything of the sort about the cover up . . .. .if i stated stats of previous grievances of the police department involving african americans then they are just that statistics . . . .you meld one statement into another statement and call them the same . . . . and if i state that zimmerman got away with violent crimes in the past and theorize that he had influence from his father . .. .then it is just that a theory not a conspiracy go read some check out line tabloids for you BS

you really put the ASS in assumption dont you chump


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 17, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> What do you not understand? Georgio pursued a young man and killed him. He's not a police officer, and even if he was.... He wasn't jumped and mugged out of his truck. He stepped on Trayvans ground.


Dude in fairness, there is ALWAYS mitigating circumstances, and given such combined with our lack of actual evidence of what happened, we simply have to try surmise what happened. And anyone thats over 5 years of age knows that sometimes there is a stack of reasons that added together give an unexpected and difficult to explain situation.

Given that I dont know beyond a reasonable doubt that Zimmerman is a racist, bloodthirsty murderer, Im going to side with 75% believing him and 25% dont quite know, because the guys head is on the line, wouldnt you like the same chance? Even if it was a 1,000,000,000,000 to 1 chance its true?


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 17, 2012)

C'mon man, Can we atleast admit he stepped out of his truck with Trayvan in mind? I'm talking reason here.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 17, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> C'mon man, Can we atleast admit he stepped out of his truck with Trayvan in mind? I'm talking reason here.


Yeah but the jump to "Im-a gonna kill that ******" is quite the huge leap.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *dispatch: are you following him?
> 
> zimmerboy: yeah.
> *
> ...


Folllowing someone is NOT an invitation or justification to be attacked physically. What is at the crux of this is whether or not Trayvon attacked George, physically, first. In the absence of video or eyewitness testimony, we can only speculate. Following someone, however, does not give you the right to invoke "self defense" or "stand your ground". I'm no lawyer though, so we'll see what happens I suppose.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya he murdered martin, or shot him or indirectly cause the premature expiration of his life, released his mortal coil . . . . . . . and i think he deserves his fair shake at our justice system . .. . .how is that hard to understand . . . .. .your a joke
> 
> and i never once said anything of the sort about the cover up . . .. .if i stated stats of previous grievances of the police department involving african americans then they are just that statistics . . . .you meld one statement into another statement and call them the same . . . . and if i state that zimmerman got away with violent crimes in the past and theorize that he had influence from his father . .. .then it is just that a theory not a conspiracy go read some check out line tabloids for you BS
> 
> you really put the ASS in assumption dont you chump


Really? I might have been mistaken.



Samwell Seed Well said:


> its really a lesson in denial what people can convince themselves of with the absence of a real explanation vs a rendition of a corrupt individual and a corrupt police force with a history of bending the truth and breaking the law
> 
> 
> i base my opinions on morals and loose facts
> ...





Samwell Seed Well said:


> how is him pursuing martin standing his ground?
> 
> look at the other cases of police abuse of power . . . its called a pattern and cops are just as narcissistic and egotistical and corrupt as a 29 yr old unemployed wife beater with a history of getting off the hook . . . .. for no reason but his dad is connected with the local PD and courts
> 
> ...





Samwell Seed Well said:


> no wonder
> 
> i know why you dont explain yourself more often . . . .you make no sense when you try and rationalize your opinions
> 
> ...





Samwell Seed Well said:


> being a judge you dont think he would have in interest in his sons affairs . . . . . .give me a break
> 
> now who is incompetent
> 
> ...





Samwell Seed Well said:


> ever wonder why there are no pics of his messed up face , well the obvious answer since the cops were his friends are that it never happened
> 
> desert dude if you have even ever bash someones face into concrete you will know that it causes a lot of damage
> 
> ...





Samwell Seed Well said:


> how can you spout hearsay and probable scenarios as facts, here is my scenerio his cop friends let him know he needed to be injured to support his claims as there was no actual evidence other than hearsay and eye witness and ear witness accounts which are not very reliable , so he did it himself and they took there time collecting evidense so to let him slide a little
> 
> small town inbreed cops and city officials . . . . .. does me saying it make it any more plausible . . . nope
> 
> ...


----------



## londonfog (Apr 17, 2012)

911- are you following him

Zimmerbutt- Yes

911- umm we don't need you to do that

Zimmerass- OK

end result was Zimmerman was no where near his truck, but instead standing over a dead body. If Zimmerwoman would have stop following at the point he said OK... he would have been in his truck. Now good luck trying to defend that with the lame excuse that 911 does not have authority to tell you what to do. It only points out the fact that indeed Zimmer was following innocent Trayvon deeming Zim the aggressor. Too bad Zimmercon did not kill him next to the truck. He might stand a chance then.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

that is a great synopsis of me sharing my opinion and the reasons why . . . .good collection of post . .. . . . . . you really are the weakest link 

you can find em but you cant read and comprehend them . . . . go ahead and highlight anything you feel is subject and ill explain the context as they are responses to different post or i can eat my words . . . . .lets see if you can actually apply yourself vs copy and paste

some of those go back pretty far . . .your such a loser . . . lol . .. how long did it take you to compile a list of post that pretty much match what i said in the first and most recent quoted post

lmfao . . . . .you can lead a horse to water but you can t make em drink


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

londonfog said:


> 911- are you following him
> 
> Zimmerbutt- Yes
> 
> ...


He was out of the truck when he was talking to 911.After he hung up he started heading back to his truck.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> that is a great synopsis of me sharing my opinion and the reasons why . . . .good collection of post . .. . . . . . you really are the weakest link
> 
> you can find em but you cant read and comprehend them . . . . go ahead and highlight anything you feel is subject and ill explain the context as they are responses to different post or i can eat my words . . . . .lets see if you can actually apply yourself vs copy and paste
> 
> ...


Edited my OP.You were implying it was some sort of scandal between zimmermans cop "friends" and zimmermans dads clout as a judge.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

how do you get multiple violent charges including battery repeatadly over years and not get in trouble .. . . . . .hmm . . .. . 

and you underline one part of things i say you take things out of context like a retarded reporter trying to make a head line . . .. . keep spining

and ya i thoerize with reasonable explanations that his father has had some involvment in his legal history and getting of the hook

and the scenerio i wrote about the police helping Z . . .read one line down as it is continued into a puase then the eplanation of "is it true becuase i say it , nope" as a response to DD pretty much making up what happened to coincide with the last episode of CSI he saw

your 20 minuets of sleuthing yielded one redaction . . .i said his dad is connected to the locals . . nad that is a little over board his only connection is through is sons dubious actions 
"* well the obvious answer since the cops were his friends are that it never happened" *that should be wellthe obvios answer is the cops were his friends or that it never happened"

and that very well could be wrong, good job 2 redactions
epic fail for cliffy

you explanation that Z went back to his car after he hung up doesnt make sense unless martin is the Mr.Fantastic as he was 100+ yards away from martin . . . .the time frame doesnt really work out 

as they would have had to go to the car and then 100 yards back to get to the spot on the grass he was on . . or that when zimerman got off the phone and chases martin to shoot him

either way your a tard

*zimmerboy hung up at 7:14.

martin was on a call until 7:16 when it suddenly ended.

the cops were there at 7:17.
*
you are so clueless that i have to laugh at you. 

2 min to walk back to car even though Martin was ahead of him . . how did martin attack him from behind and then in a minute run a 100 yards while bashing zimmermans head into the ground while moving 100 yards . . .. remmeber your thoery says martin was the agressor which means martin would have had to be agressing toward zimmerman and nothing you say makes any sense to support Z's story or your own


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> how do you get multiple violent charges including battery repeatadly over years and not get in trouble .. . . . . .hmm . . .. .
> 
> and you underline one part of things i say you take things out of context like a retarded reporter trying to make a head line . . .. . keep spining
> 
> ...



And thats what you were stating happened in this case too.You and uncle buck were back and forth about it lol.What multiple violent charges? He was charge with resisting arrest and battery of an officer which he had lessened and then waived altogether after he completed his conditions.He took some deal available to first time offenders.All first time offenders not just judges kids.The domestic dispute thing was a civil matter never criminal.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

the difference between us is my thoeries are just theories with explanation using loose facts . . . . and i know the closet thing to the truth will be shown soon .. . . .i base the right and wrong of there actions on context and morales . . . .there was no need to prfile Martin and no need to confront him as the cops were there within a few min

Z


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> how do you get multiple violent charges including battery repeatadly over years and not get in trouble .. . . . . .hmm . . .. .
> 
> and you underline one part of things i say you take things out of context like a retarded reporter trying to make a head line . . .. . keep spining
> 
> ...



Your making no sense.He was on the phone with 911 he says Im in a cut through.Thats why he couldn't tell the address.His gun was on him.By this point he lost martin and he states that too on the 911 tape.He heads for his truck and they cross paths.Martin punches him and winds up dead.Theres nothing to say otherwise that I've seen.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the difference between us is my thoeries are just theories with explanation using loose facts . . . . and i know the closet thing to the truth will be shown soon .. . . .i base the right and wrong of there actions on context and morales . . . .there was no need to prfile Martin and no need to confront him as the cops were there within a few min
> 
> Z


Facts cannot be loose,Its fact or fiction.You keep talking about facts but produce none .


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Actually the only thing I do have faith in is myself.


did those penis pills really work that well?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Folllowing someone is NOT an invitation or justification to be attacked physically. What is at the crux of this is whether or not Trayvon attacked George, physically, first. In the absence of video or eyewitness testimony, we can only speculate. Following someone, however, does not give you the right to invoke "self defense" or "stand your ground". I'm no lawyer though, so we'll see what happens I suppose.


so you're a 17 year old kid walking home from the store.

some guy in his truck starts following you down the street, slowly, on his phone. so you leave the street and start walking down the park. the man stops his truck, gets out, and starts following you through the park for a couple hundred yards.

are you telling me at that point you're not wondering why the fuck you're being stalked by some stranger?

and given the violent history of zimmerman and his mood that night and the complete lack of violence in martin's history, it's all too likely that zimmerman started that fight. history has a tendency to repeat itself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He was out of the truck when he was talking to 911.After he hung up he started heading back to his truck.


lol, subpar canadian educational system strikes again.

go read the transcripts, they ask something to the effect of "what address are you parked at?", to which zimmerman responds "i don't know".

wow, canadians are bad at this whole reading thing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Your making no sense.He was on the phone with 911 he says Im in a cut through.Thats why he couldn't tell the address.His gun was on him.By this point he lost martin and he states that too on the 911 tape.He heads for his truck and they cross paths.Martin punches him and winds up dead.Theres nothing to say otherwise that I've seen.


sorry, you are a victim of your country's subpar education system.

the dispatcher asks where zimmemran is PARKED AT, and he says "i don't know".

that means he was PARKED IN HIS TRUCK.

dense much?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Facts cannot be loose,Its fact or fiction.You keep talking about facts but produce none .


whereas you plain ignore facts, like the fact that the entire scuffle happened in the grass, even though zimmerman says the whole thing happened on the sidewalk.

reconcile that one with your super mega awesome canadian education now.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry, you are a victim of your country's subpar education system.
> 
> the dispatcher asks where zimmemran is PARKED AT, and he says "i don't know".
> 
> ...


Actually, that doesn't mean he was in his truck at all. He could have been 50 yards from his truck and still responded "I don't know" to that question. He may have been in his truck, but NOWHERE has it been reported that he was actually in the truck at the time of the call. Saying you're following him and saying you don't know the address your vehicle is parked at is not proof he was in the vehicle. Unless the 911 call contains the question "Are you currently in your vehicle?" which to my knowledge it doesn't, you're making an assumption.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Actually, that doesn't mean he was in his truck at all. He could have been 50 yards from his truck and still responded "I don't know" to that question. He may have been in his truck, but NOWHERE has it been reported that he was actually in the truck at the time of the call. Saying you're following him and saying you don't know the address your vehicle is parked at is not proof he was in the vehicle. Unless the 911 call contains the question "Are you currently in your vehicle?" which to my knowledge it doesn't, you're making an assumption.


true enough. but he tells them where to go to find his truck, answers about where he is parked in front of.

pretty fucking likely he is in his truck.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Facts cannot be loose,Its fact or fiction.You keep talking about facts but produce none .


the only facts you know for real are what was recorded and death or martin. .. . . . even the information that was recorded is subject to scrutiny . . . .in the end a innocent kid/man died for no apparent or plausible reason . . . use logic . . . if Zimmermans story doesnt hold water and no other facts are currently present then its all speculation . . . its just your speculation is straight out of a hardy Boys novel . . . turn to page 1 start over


----------



## doc111 (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're a 17 year old kid walking home from the store.
> 
> some guy in his truck starts following you down the street, slowly, on his phone. so you leave the street and start walking down the park. the man stops his truck, gets out, and starts following you through the park for a couple hundred yards.
> 
> ...


I'm speaking from a legal standpoint. You do not have the right to walk up to me and punch me in the nose because I "followed" you. And how was Trayvon supposed to know Zimm had a violent past?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I'm speaking from a legal standpoint. You do not have the right to walk up to me and punch me in the nose because I "followed" you.


you make it sound like zimmerboy inadvertently followed martin, when in all reality he stalked him. big difference, you know.

i feel threatened in no way when i am walking to the store and there is someone walking behind me, but if someone follows me in their truck and then gets out and follows me on foot away from the road, i will feel threatened.



doc111 said:


> And how was Trayvon supposed to know Zimm had a violent past?


when did i say he was supposed to know this?

i simply pointed out that given zimmerboy's violent and temper-ridden history, it is more likely that he was the one who started the scuffle, especially after we hear him on the phone cussing about martin for the crime of walking home with some candy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

and get some new reagan quotes, doc. i'll suggest a few...

"i raised taxes several times and gave amnesty to illegal immigrants!"

"nancy, i pooped myself and the cat is on fire and playing the piano"


----------



## londonfog (Apr 17, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Actually, that doesn't mean he was in his truck at all. He could have been 50 yards from his truck and still responded "I don't know" to that question. He may have been in his truck, but NOWHERE has it been reported that he was actually in the truck at the time of the call. Saying you're following him and saying you don't know the address your vehicle is parked at is not proof he was in the vehicle. Unless the 911 call contains the question "Are you currently in your vehicle?" which to my knowledge it doesn't, you're making an assumption.


Ummm if you listen to the 911 tape you will hear him get out the truck at 2:12....again they can play the stupid game all they want but the tapes tell it all. People don't realize how Bullshit don't play when your azz is on the line in court. Let him say he was not in his truck. I do think he has told enough lies already. If he would have stop following when he was informed to he would have been at his truck. The ding from truck door opening with keys still in can be heard at 2:12..he was told not to follow at 2:25. Good luck defending that he was not in truck

[youtube]KOyOvWrL7Zw[/youtube]


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 17, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Ummm if you listen to the 911 tape you will hear him get out the truck at 2:12....again they can play the stupid game all they want but the tapes tell it all. People don't realize how Bullshit don't play when your azz is on the line in court. Let him say he was not in his truck. I do think he has told enough lies already. If he would have stop following when he was informed to he would have been at his truck. The ding from truck door opening with keys still in can be heard at 2:12..he was told not to follow at 2:25. Good luck defending that he was not in truck
> 
> [youtube]KOyOvWrL7Zw[/youtube]


You mean when the civilian dispatcher told him "We don't need you to do that" ?? You know why it was said that way right? Are you really that thick-headed? "White guilt" clouding your logic box?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You mean when the civilian dispatcher told him "We don't need you to do that" ?? You know why it was said that way right? Are you really that thick-headed? "White guilt" clouding your logic box?


White guilt? Seriously?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 17, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> White guilt? Seriously?


For you it's not white guilt. You want to be dominated by the black man.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 17, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> For you it's not white guilt. You want to be dominated by the black man.


What the fuck are you talking about you addlepated moron? Are you and Harrekin so fucking stupid you don't realize Londonfog isn't white? You have your stereotypes and political rhetoric lodged so far up your asses they now function as your brains. Jesus.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

canna you normally make more sense . . . . .. "dominated by a black man"

what does being dominated or black have anything to do with it


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 17, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> What the fuck are you talking about you addlepated moron? Are you and Harrekin so fucking stupid you don't realize Londonfog isn't white? You have your stereotypes and political rhetoric lodged so far up your asses they now function as your brains. Jesus.


Well that just says it all then.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> canna you normally make more sense . . . . .. "dominated by a black man"
> 
> what does being dominated or black have anything to do with it


it's all about mental imagery.

the scary black man is coming to get you. 

it's a zero sum game. if the blacks gain anything resembling justice, it takes justice away from whitey.

nevermind that it does not work that way, that's what you must believe. the black man is coming to take what's yours.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Well that just says it all then.


In your twisted mind I'm sure it does. Good luck with that.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's all about mental imagery.
> 
> the scary black man is coming to get you.
> 
> ...


Sorry, my bad. I mistook Carne for being a sub, he's obviously the dom. Free those chains and whips!


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 17, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> In your twisted mind I'm sure it does. Good luck with that.


Well everyone knows all and only whites are evil racists, and everyone knows that no other races show bias towards their own except whites. Whites are just that evil, we should exterminate ourselves and let the "minorities" just have the world, it'd be better off without us, less blacks would get killed and mistreated ...right? Cos everything is the white mans fault.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Well everyone knows all and only whites are evil racists, and everyone knows that no other races show bias towards their own except whites. Whites are just that evil, we should exterminate ourselves and let the "minorities" just have the world, it'd be better off without us, less blacks would get killed and mistreated ...right? Cos everything is the white mans fault.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Well everyone knows all and only whites are evil racists, and everyone knows that no other races show bias towards their own except whites. Whites are just that evil, we should exterminate ourselves and let the "minorities" just have the world, it'd be better off without us, less blacks would get killed and mistreated ...right? Cos everything is the white mans fault.


i'd settle with just offing the irish.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 17, 2012)

I guess you liberals have a bug so far up your asses, you can't take a little poking fun. 

Is it too soon? I'll let the griefing continue.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 17, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> What the fuck are you talking about you addlepated moron? Are you and Harrekin so fucking stupid you don't realize Londonfog isn't white? You have your stereotypes and political rhetoric lodged so far up your asses they now function as your brains. Jesus.


Born in Kenya ...same hospital as Obama.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I guess you liberals have a bug so far up your asses, you can't take a little poking fun.
> 
> Is it too soon? I'll let the griefing continue.


Just what are you using to for the poking of that bug? (couldn't resist) cn


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> whereas you plain ignore facts, like the fact that the entire scuffle happened in the grass, even though zimmerman says the whole thing happened on the sidewalk.
> 
> reconcile that one with your super mega awesome canadian education now.


It happened like a foot off the sidewalk whats your point? It probably started on the sidewalk and obviously ended with trayvon dead in the grass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> It happened like a foot off the sidewalk whats your point? It probably started on the sidewalk and obviously ended with trayvon dead in the grass.


lol, what an idiot you are. here's why.

name one person who said they saw it happen on the sidewalk at any point.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, what an idiot you are. here's why.
> 
> name one person who said they saw it happen on the sidewalk at any point.


That's the point, noone say anything yet people here are willing to throw Zimmerman to the dogs cos he shot a "little black kid" in a "potentially race related attack". All sentences in quotation marks are speculative, yet taken as fact by many on here wwith little to back it up.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Just what are you using to for the poking of that bug? (couldn't resist) cn


I'll leave that exercise for the reader.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, what an idiot you are. here's why.
> 
> name one person who said they saw it happen on the sidewalk at any point.


[video=youtube;IGaNK8hN0tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGaNK8hN0tA[/video]


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd settle with just offing the irish.


Like has happened with your "Chosen People" many times in history, many have tried to wipe us out too, didn't fucking work tho and now we're everywhere 

Edit: I'm gonna smash this phone if autocorrect doesn't start getting it right!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> That's the point, no one say anything yet people here are willing to throw Zimmerman to the dogs cos he shot a "little black kid" in a "potentially race related attack". All sentences in quotation marks are speculative, yet taken as fact by many on here with little to back it up.


My take on this is that Zimmerman shot another person in an attack that had all to do with intemperacy. He could have oh so simply waited for the pros. cn


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> My take on this is that Zimmerman shot another person in an attack that had all to do with intemperacy. He could have oh so simply waited for the pros. cn


And we don't know what happened in the middle of the story, are you saying anyone who's ever unwittingly brought an unexpected shitstorm upon themselves is guilty of causing it? 

I blame retarded gun laws, but that's just me. 

"Don't hate the player, hate the game"


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> [video=youtube;IGaNK8hN0tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGaNK8hN0tA[/video]


so what you're telling me is that NO ONE saw anything happen on the sidewalk.

whereas zimmerman says the whole thing happened on the sidewalk.

LOL!

totally consistent.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so what you're telling me is that NO ONE saw anything happen on the sidewalk.
> 
> whereas zimmerman says the whole thing happened on the sidewalk.
> 
> ...


His body was found with his feet on the sidewalk.Martins own dad says it.That tells me that it took place on the sidewalk .


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> His body was found with his feet on the sidewalk.Martins own dad says it.That tells me that it took place on the sidewalk .


well if papa zimmerman said it, it MUST be true!

disregard every single eyewitness who saw it, they are all dumb. only papa zimmerman can be trusted.

disregard the eyewitnesses (multiple) that saw zimmerman get up, looking uninjured but worried, and WALK OVER TO the sidewalk.

the only thing that matters is papa zimmerman!


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> well if papa zimmerman said it, it MUST be true!
> 
> disregard every single eyewitness who saw it, they are all dumb. only papa zimmerman can be trusted.
> 
> ...


Trayvons dad said it not zimmys.And where are the multiple eyewitnesses? there is 1 named mary cutcher that has changed her story several times now.Highly unreliable.


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 17, 2012)

So much for the "papa Zimmerman" rant, lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Trayvons dad said it not zimmys.And where are the multiple eyewitnesses? there is 1 named mary cutcher that has changed her story several times now.Highly unreliable.


lol, mary cutcher has never changed her story.

the cops tried to "correct" her report, however.

the other eyewitness who saw zimmerman get up off martin was on anderson cooper and said zimm appeared worried but uninjured and walked over to the sidewalk.

just to reiterate the known facts, no one who saw any part of the scuffle said any of it took place on the sidewalk at any point, but they ALL say that whatever part of the scuffle they did see, happened in the grass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> So much for the "papa Zimmerman" rant, lol.


fuck me with a butter knife, i misread. it happens.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> And we don't know what happened in the middle of the story, *are you saying anyone who's ever unwittingly brought an unexpected shitstorm upon themselves is guilty of causing it? *
> 
> I blame retarded gun laws, but that's just me.
> 
> "Don't hate the player, hate the game"


Goodness no. I don't see how you could conclude that from what I wrote. Imo gun laws aren't at the heart of it ... doing mean/dumb things with guns is uniformly and seriously unlawful. I do agree we don't know what happened in the middle of the story. One of the few things I do know about this sad stupid event is that it could have been kept from happening by Z simply not having a hard-on to chase the shadowy figure we all now know was Trayvon. Gun laws don't have owt to do with that. cn


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, mary cutcher has never changed her story.
> 
> the cops tried to "correct" her report, however.
> 
> ...


You make shit up buck.The witness on cnn said it was too dark to see if he had blood on his face.That is also the witness that i pointed out earlier that called 911 number 7 on the 911 call list.She doesn't report anything she said on cnn to 911 dispatchers.She does sat that she couldn't see much and that she "wishes there was something she could have done".So if the scuffle didn't happen on the side walk how did trayvons feet end up on the sidewalk?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You make shit up buck.The witness on cnn said it was too dark to see if he had blood on his face.That is also the witness that i pointed out earlier that called 911 number 7 on the 911 call list.She doesn't report anything she said on cnn to 911 dispatchers.She does sat that she couldn't see much and that she "wishes there was something she could have done".So if the scuffle didn't happen on the side walk how did trayvons feet end up on the sidewalk?


The White/Brown Conspiracy Alliance Team moved the body, obviously. 

Whites and Browns naturally hate Blacks, everyone hates Blacks, everyone knows that too. Black people can't be racist or do any wrong.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You make shit up buck.The witness on cnn said it was too dark to see if he had blood on his face.That is also the witness that i pointed out earlier that called 911 number 7 on the 911 call list.She doesn't report anything she said on cnn to 911 dispatchers.She does sat that she couldn't see much and that she "wishes there was something she could have done".So if the scuffle didn't happen on the side walk how did trayvons feet end up on the sidewalk?


lol.

she couldn't see blood on his face, but she said he appeared worried but uninjured. the two are not incompatible, genius.

martin's parents weren't there, so we don't know if his feet were on the sidewalk now, do we?

and for your edification, the witness was anonymous and there is no way to know which caller she was, shit bird.

it's that subpar canadian education system you should be directing your rage at, cliffey boy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> persistent race baiting


when you have nothing intelligent to say, race bait!


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> when you have nothing intelligent to say, race bait!


As far as I see it, one guy stupidly shot another guy, YOU are the one who keeps implying its some kind of racist conspiracy. I'm merely making fun of your bat-shit crazy tin-foil hat wearing ways here by making satire of your "conspiracy". 

I see people, you see colour Bucky-boy...therefore how is it I'm race baiting? You're the one who heard "coon" when everyone else heard a garble


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> As far as I see it, one guy stupidly shot another guy, YOU are the one who keeps implying its some kind of racist conspiracy. I'm merely making fun of your bat-shit crazy tin-foil hat wearing ways here by making satire of your "conspiracy".
> 
> I see people, you see colour Bucky-boy...therefore how is it I'm race baiting? You're the one who heard "coon" when everyone else heard a garble


everyone else?

LOL!

i'm not so stupid as to assert that i'm the only one who heard "fucking coons".

i have kept race out of this. note the first few pages of the thread. nowhere did i bring race into this. that was your excellence.

and where did i imply a conspiracy? all i did was list facts about wolfinger and his conflict of interest, papa zimmerman, the history of the sanford PD, and so on. i implied that something may be rotten in denmark, i never asserted that there was.

the real idiots here are the ones who refuse to acknowledge that race and connections could possibly play some sort of role. that is naivete or idiocy, one of the two.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.
> 
> she couldn't see blood on his face, but she said he appeared worried but uninjured. the two are not incompatible, genius.
> 
> ...


They tried to keep her anonymous but they didnt do a very good job.She has done 2 interviews now.The first the tried to disguise her voice as a man.Note the dog walking reference.

At first I heard the voices with my window closed. And pretty much in that area, people walk their dogs, and you&#8217;ll hear people talking, and you can hear them very clearly even when they&#8217;re not talking loud. So I thought it was rather loud, but I had just shut my window (because it started raining) &#8230;* and I thought, oh my gosh who&#8217;s out there walking their dog in the rain? *And I didn&#8217;t look. And then I did something else, and then I heard the loud voices again, and then I thought, well, let me see who that is. And I opened up my window &#8230; and it definitely was a very loud, predominant voice. I couldn&#8217;t hear the words, but I was like, okay this is not a regular conversation. This is someone aggressively, you know, yelling at someone.

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/new-trayvon-martin-witness-speaks-to-anderson-cooper-about-night-of-shooting/

Now listen to the 911 call.She says the exact same thing at the 5:30 mark.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Trayvon_Martin_Shooting_Call7.ogg


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> They tried to keep her anonymous but they didnt do a very good job.She has done 2 interviews now.The first the tried to disguise her voice as a man.Note the dog walking reference.
> 
> At first I heard the voices with my window closed. And pretty much in that area, people walk their dogs, and you&#8217;ll hear people talking, and you can hear them very clearly even when they&#8217;re not talking loud. So I thought it was rather loud, but I had just shut my window (because it started raining) &#8230;* and I thought, oh my gosh who&#8217;s out there walking their dog in the rain? *And I didn&#8217;t look. And then I did something else, and then I heard the loud voices again, and then I thought, well, let me see who that is. And I opened up my window &#8230; and it definitely was a very loud, predominant voice. I couldn&#8217;t hear the words, but I was like, okay this is not a regular conversation. This is someone aggressively, you know, yelling at someone.
> 
> ...


you're a junior gumshoe just like i am marie of romania.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> They tried to keep her anonymous but they didnt do a very good job.She has done 2 interviews now.The first the tried to disguise her voice as a man.Note the dog walking reference.
> 
> At first I heard the voices with my window closed. And pretty much in that area, people walk their dogs, and youll hear people talking, and you can hear them very clearly even when theyre not talking loud. So I thought it was rather loud, but I had just shut my window (because it started raining) * and I thought, oh my gosh whos out there walking their dog in the rain? *And I didnt look. And then I did something else, and then I heard the loud voices again, and then I thought, well, let me see who that is. And I opened up my window  and it definitely was a very loud, predominant voice. I couldnt hear the words, but I was like, okay this is not a regular conversation. This is someone aggressively, you know, yelling at someone.
> 
> ...


you're a junior gumshoe just like i am marie of romania.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 18, 2012)

not sure how you can say race was not an issue?

if martin is white ....he is not followed,confronted or shot
if martin is white ... zimm is arrested at the scene
if martin is white ... zimm does not call 911 to report a suspicious person


----------



## doc111 (Apr 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you make it sound like zimmerboy inadvertently followed martin, when in all reality he stalked him. big difference, you know.
> 
> i feel threatened in no way when i am walking to the store and there is someone walking behind me, but if someone follows me in their truck and then gets out and follows me on foot away from the road, i will feel threatened.
> 
> ...


Ok, but my point stands. If someone is following you, and you feel threatened, do you have a right to attack that person? I think you're missing my point. I'm not defending Zimmerman. I wasn't there and didn't witness what happened, so I will reserve judgement. My point was that nobody has a right to "defend" themselves from someone who is following them. It's not a justification to invoke self defense. If one were to feel threatened by this, they have a number of options available to them (legal options that is); 1. get to a well lit place with a lot of people. 2. call the po-po. 3. try to get away from the person following you. What you can't (legally) do; attack them first!!!!! Now, I don't know if Trayvon attacked Zimmerman first or not.....I wasn't there, so I will reserve judgement. Your assumption that Zimmerman attacked Trayvon first is using faulty logic. Simply because a person may have an arrest or criminal record does not make it "more likely" that they attacked someone first. My Grandmother has a "criminal record" but she doesn't go around attacking people. lol!


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 18, 2012)

martin did try to flee that d bag


----------



## doc111 (Apr 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and get some new reagan quotes, doc. i'll suggest a few...
> 
> "i raised taxes several times and gave amnesty to illegal immigrants!"
> 
> "nancy, i pooped myself and the cat is on fire and playing the piano"





UncleBuck said:


> when you have nothing intelligent to say, race bait!


.....or you could just Reagan bait.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 18, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> martin did try to flee that d bag


More assumptions? You were there? How is it that nobody really knows what happened (hence all the controversy and debate) yet we've got people here who talk like they witnessed the whole thing? lmfao!!!!!! Nice try!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 18, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> They tried to keep her anonymous but they didnt do a very good job.She has done 2 interviews now.The first the tried to disguise her voice as a man.Note the dog walking reference.
> 
> At first I heard the voices with my window closed. And pretty much in that area, people walk their dogs, and youll hear people talking, and you can hear them very clearly even when theyre not talking loud. So I thought it was rather loud, but I had just shut my window (because it started raining) * and I thought, oh my gosh whos out there walking their dog in the rain? *And I didnt look. And then I did something else, and then I heard the loud voices again, and then I thought, well, let me see who that is. And I opened up my window  and it definitely was a very loud, predominant voice. I couldnt hear the words, but I was like, okay this is not a regular conversation. This is someone aggressively, you know, yelling at someone.
> 
> ...




I'm a little unclear what significance the dog walking reference represents. Is it just verification that it's the same witness? 

If (if) Trayvan's body was found with his feet on the sidewalk as his father revealed he was told it was, I'd say that adds a little credibility to Zimmerman's story. It also negates about 50 pages of this thread. It doesn't prove anything towards vindicating Zimmerman, but if it's factual, it shows just one of the holes in the arguments of the folks who are so sure he's lying.

@London, you can keep repeating the outright lie that Zimmerman was told not to follow Trayvan, but by now EVERYONE knows he wasn't, legally or otherwise.


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Apr 18, 2012)

the man killed somone you get arrested go to trial end of story.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 18, 2012)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> the man killed somone you get arrested go to trial end of story.


In Florida, if you are defending yourself from "great bodily harm, or death" and you use lethal force, you are immune from arrest or prosecution. Read the law. End of story.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> More assumptions? You were there? How is it that nobody really knows what happened (hence all the controversy and debate) yet we've got people here who talk like they witnessed the whole thing? lmfao!!!!!! Nice try!


Have you listen to the 911 tapes ???? Zimmerman himself said that he was running away. For a person who says that they are not "defending" Zimmerman you sure are doing a lot of "defending" Zimmerman. No we were not there, but we can listen to tapes and see what was done and what was not done. Bottom line is if Zimmerman had not followed Trayvon and went back to his truck to wait for the "real" police, Trayvon would still be alive and Zimmerman would still be free. You are a smart man ..take the time and listen to the 911 tape when Zimmerman called in and you will see what I'm talking about. Judge for yourself if you hear a truck door open and the ding of it. Judge for yourself how long it would take to stop and return back to the truck from the minute he said " ok" to "we don't need you following him." It will help in your understanding as to why people are saying the things they are. Tell me this..in ten seconds how far can you run with a phone to your ear carrying on a conversation??? Zimmerman should have been back at his truck..not stalking Trayvon. Hell Trayvon could have thought this creepy guy was some sort of pervert. Now do I think that Zimmerman wanted to kill Trayvon from the jump..NO..do I think Zimmerman actions are what led to the death of Trayvon..Yes...real men know how to take responsibility and own up.!!! and real men defend real men. I don't defend cowards, liars, women beaters,and wannabe cops who needs a gun just to feel safe. What Zimmerman should have been looking for is a real job.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Have you listen to the 911 tapes ???? Zimmerman himself said that he was running away. For a person who says that they are not "defending" Zimmerman you sure are doing a lot of "defending" Zimmerman. No we were not there, but we can listen to tapes and see what was done and what was not done. Bottom line is if Zimmerman had not followed Trayvon and went back to his truck to wait for the "real" police, Trayvon would still be alive and Zimmerman would still be free. You are a smart man ..take the time and listen to the 911 tape when Zimmerman called in and you will see what I'm talking about. Judge for yourself if you hear a truck door open and the ding of it. Judge for yourself how long it would take to stop and return back to the truck from the minute he said " ok" to "we don't need you following him." It will help in your understanding as to why people are saying the things they are. Tell me this..in ten seconds how far can you run with a phone to your ear carrying on a conversation??? Zimmerman should have been back at his truck..not stalking Trayvon. Hell Trayvon could have thought this creepy guy was some sort of pervert. Now do I think that Zimmerman wanted to kill Trayvon from the jump..NO..do I think Zimmerman actions are what led to the death of Trayvon..Yes...real men know how to take responsibility and own up.!!! and real men defend real men. I don't defend cowards, liars, women beaters,and wannabe cops who needs a gun just to feel safe. What Zimmerman should have been looking for is a real job.


What it boils down to. **LIKE**


----------



## *BUDS (Apr 18, 2012)

desert dude said:


> In Florida, if you are defending yourself from "great bodily harm, or death" and you use lethal force, you are immune from arrest or prosecution. Read the law. End of story.


I didnt know a kid walking along street with lollies is causing you great bodily harm or death.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Have you listen to the 911 tapes ???? Zimmerman himself said that he was running away. For a person who says that they are not "defending" Zimmerman you sure are doing a lot of "defending" Zimmerman. No we were not there, but we can listen to tapes and see what was done and what was not done. Bottom line is if Zimmerman had not followed Trayvon and went back to his truck to wait for the "real" police, Trayvon would still be alive and Zimmerman would still be free. You are a smart man ..take the time and listen to the 911 tape when Zimmerman called in and you will see what I'm talking about. Judge for yourself if you hear a truck door open and the ding of it. Judge for yourself how long it would take to stop and return back to the truck from the minute he said " ok" to "we don't need you following him." It will help in your understanding as to why people are saying the things they are. Tell me this..in ten seconds how far can you run with a phone to your ear carrying on a conversation??? Zimmerman should have been back at his truck..not stalking Trayvon. Hell Trayvon could have thought this creepy guy was some sort of pervert. Now do I think that Zimmerman wanted to kill Trayvon from the jump..NO..do I think Zimmerman actions are what led to the death of Trayvon..Yes...real men know how to take responsibility and own up.!!! and real men defend real men. I don't defend cowards, liars, women beaters,and wannabe cops who needs a gun just to feel safe. What Zimmerman should have been looking for is a real job.





well said!


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> More assumptions? You were there? How is it that nobody really knows what happened (hence all the controversy and debate) yet we've got people here who talk like they witnessed the whole thing? lmfao!!!!!! Nice try!


Corsa is "one of them" and as such is biased against the scary white man (even tho Zimmerman is clearly Hispanic, I mean if Zimmerman is white then I'm a black Mongolian Chinese man).


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 18, 2012)

one of them? i am italian ..bot sure how it matters....i thought zimmerman told the dispatcher that martin wAs running?.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Have you listen to the 911 tapes ???? Zimmerman himself said that he was running away. For a person who says that they are not "defending" Zimmerman you sure are doing a lot of "defending" Zimmerman. No we were not there, but we can listen to tapes and see what was done and what was not done. Bottom line is if Zimmerman had not followed Trayvon and went back to his truck to wait for the "real" police, Trayvon would still be alive and Zimmerman would still be free. You are a smart man ..take the time and listen to the 911 tape when Zimmerman called in and you will see what I'm talking about. Judge for yourself if you hear a truck door open and the ding of it. Judge for yourself how long it would take to stop and return back to the truck from the minute he said " ok" to "we don't need you following him." It will help in your understanding as to why people are saying the things they are. Tell me this..in ten seconds how far can you run with a phone to your ear carrying on a conversation??? Zimmerman should have been back at his truck..not stalking Trayvon. Hell Trayvon could have thought this creepy guy was some sort of pervert. Now do I think that Zimmerman wanted to kill Trayvon from the jump..NO..do I think Zimmerman actions are what led to the death of Trayvon..Yes...real men know how to take responsibility and own up.!!! and real men defend real men. I don't defend cowards, liars, women beaters,and wannabe cops who needs a gun just to feel safe. What Zimmerman should have been looking for is a real job.


If Martin wasn't such a dick in school he'd never have been within 15 miles of Georgio. But thats just as irrelevant as your "he should get a real job" comments. 

Considering so many people on this site are dealers it's ironic you should say that btw.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 18, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> one of them? i am italian ..bot sure how it matters....i thought zimmerman told the dispatcher that martin wAs running?.


He told him he couldn't see him anymore and went to have a look where he was. How is that so morally wrong? 

Question for all the Martin fans...if he'd attacked Zimm first would you change your tune?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 18, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> If Martin wasn't such a dick in school he'd never have been within 15 miles of Georgio. But thats just as irrelevant as your "he should get a real job" comments.
> 
> Considering so many people on this site are dealers it's ironic you should say that btw.


I don't know any "dealers" on this site... so whats your point?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 18, 2012)

The Judge has removed herself from the case now...


----------



## londonfog (Apr 18, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He told him he couldn't see him anymore and went to have a look where he was. How is that so morally wrong?
> 
> Question for all the Martin fans...if he'd attacked Zimm first would you change your tune?


 You sir are an idiot. I guess you would defend cowards for yourself must be one. Zimmerman grown ass should have been out looking for a job instead of playing "Captain What the Fuck". I see you are pretty much an arse with little regard for human life. I'm sure your life is pretty much filled with drama and misery. Its what makes you who you are.


Are you mad because the world is leaving people like you behind..


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 18, 2012)

Who the hell looks for work at night in the rain fucktard!!!!!!!


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You sir are an idiot. I guess you would defend cowards for yourself must be one. Zimmerman grown ass should have been out looking for a job instead of playing "Captain What the Fuck". I see you are pretty much an arse with little regard for human life. I'm sure your life is pretty much filled with drama and misery. Its what makes you who you are.
> 
> 
> Are you mad because the world is leaving people like you behind..


It's clear youve really no experience of the world if you can't even accept the outside possibility that Zimmerman is in the right?

He shouldn't have followed him or shot him, but we weren't there and life experience teaches sometimes shit tends to happen we didn't expect or desire. 

But you just continue trying to hang the guy based on zero actual evidence. Did Trayvon tell you otherwise?

EDIT: My life is full of misery and drama? My life is fucking awesome fucktard, Im living the dream, you're crying like a little bitch on a message board


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Who the hell looks for work at night in the rain fucktard!!!!!!!




prostitutes


----------



## londonfog (Apr 18, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Who the hell looks for work at night in the rain fucktard!!!!!!!


A man that is unemployed and really needs a job.. Hell he could have been filling out an application at the "Target". Guess what.. if he had been doing that guess who could be at home right now.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 18, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> The Judge has removed herself from the case now...


She had to. There was a conflict of interest with her husband being employed by CNN as a commentator. No big conspiracy here.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 18, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> prostitutes


They're not technically looking for employment, they're just looking for customers, lol.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 18, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> prostitutes


lol....hell at least they don't go around prejudging most people


----------



## londonfog (Apr 18, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> It's clear youve really no experience of the world if you can't even accept the outside possibility that Zimmerman is in the right?
> 
> He shouldn't have followed him or shot him, but we weren't there and life experience teaches sometimes shit tends to happen we didn't expect or desire.
> 
> ...


Trust me son.. I have more experience in the world then you could ever imagine.. and dude you have too much hate for your life to be so awesome. Who you think you fooling..??


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Apr 18, 2012)

he will be judged by a jury of his peer's and that is how it should be.stand your ground law doesnt apply or it he would not go to trial or thats how i understood it (based on police and wittness statements).besides if he is not guilty then it will come out in court.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 18, 2012)

casey anthony walked..this retard will probably walk too.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> It's clear youve really no experience of the world if you can't even accept the outside possibility that Zimmerman is in the right?
> 
> He shouldn't have followed him or shot him, but we weren't there and life experience teaches sometimes shit tends to happen we didn't expect or desire.
> 
> ...


Since you admit that Zimmerman should not have followed Trayvon, that makes it hard to construe a situation in which Z can have been "in the right". By pursuing T even after a dispatcher said "we don't need you to do that", Z has imo relinquished the moral high ground. Some have pointed out that the SYG law allows for using deadly force in the face of "great physical harm" etc. However any ordinary person who fears great physical yada yada would not pursue! It stands to reason that Z was emboldened by the gun on his person, and that makes it likely that he was actively seeking a confrontation.

In another post you asked if some would change their tune if Trayvon had attacked first. It's likely that Z accosted T first. Does "accost" affect how we define "attack" in this instance? Is a (very hypothetical) defensive blow an attack? Until a chronology of events of that night becomes published and certified as probable fact, the question cannot be answered. In the meantime, the salient facts are that Z followed T unnecessarily and created a situation in which the younger man died at Z's hands. I conclude that Z being in the right here, while conceivable, is unlikely. cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 18, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Since you admit that Zimmerman should not have followed Trayvon, that makes it hard to construe a situation in which Z can have been "in the right". By pursuing T even after a dispatcher said "we don't need you to do that", Z has imo relinquished the moral high ground. Some have pointed out that the SYG law allows for using deadly force in the face of "great physical harm" etc. However any ordinary person who fears great physical yada yada would not pursue! It stands to reason that Z was emboldened by the gun on his person, and that makes it likely that he was actively seeking a confrontation.
> 
> In another post you asked if some would change their tune if Trayvon had attacked first. It's likely that Z accosted T first. Does "accost" affect how we define "attack" in this instance? Is a (very hypothetical) defensive blow an attack? Until a chronology of events of that night becomes published and certified as probable fact, the question cannot be answered. In the meantime, the salient facts are that Z followed T unnecessarily and created a situation in which the younger man died at Z's hands. I conclude that Z being in the right here, while conceivable, is unlikely. cn


+++++like+++++


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Your assumption that Zimmerman attacked Trayvon first is using faulty logic. Simply because a person may have an arrest or criminal record does not make it "more likely" that they attacked someone first. My Grandmother has a "criminal record" but she doesn't go around attacking people. lol!


i never assume that zimmerman attacked martin. i base it on empirical evidence about zimmerman.

having a history of violence indeed DOES make it more likely that the person with the history of violence is the aggressor, rather than the person with no history of violence.

does your grandma have a record of assaulting police officers, beating up women, throwing women across bars, anger management classes, and the like?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> .....or you could just Reagan bait.


"nancy, i pooped on the rug in the oval office but i blamed the dog, so it's OK" - ronald reagan


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> More assumptions? You were there? How is it that nobody really knows what happened (hence all the controversy and debate) yet we've got people here who talk like they witnessed the whole thing? lmfao!!!!!! Nice try!


zimmerman himself said so on a recorded call.

"shit, he's running"


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> If Martin wasn't such a dick in school he'd never have been within 15 miles of Georgio.


lol, i had weed in school all the time, i wasn't a dick. i was high.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, i had weed in school all the time, i wasn't a dick. i was high.


I have weed right now, and as a result remembered I no longer care about this, lol.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 18, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I have weed right now, and as a result remembered I no longer care about this, lol.


I never really gave a shit. Kinda sounds like Zimm was profiling. It seems clear to me that this controversy was created in order to inflame black voters in Florida in the hopes that they will show up to the polls, since Obama needs that state. Good for him, not like the other candidate is going to play fair, but I'm not going to get into the debate. Particularly since so many other debates are more important.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 18, 2012)

Holy crap!!! Something i agree with except the profiling part...


----------



## doc111 (Apr 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Have you listen to the 911 tapes ???? Zimmerman himself said that he was running away. For a person who says that they are not "defending" Zimmerman you sure are doing a lot of "defending" Zimmerman. No we were not there, but we can listen to tapes and see what was done and what was not done. Bottom line is if Zimmerman had not followed Trayvon and went back to his truck to wait for the "real" police, Trayvon would still be alive and Zimmerman would still be free. You are a smart man ..take the time and listen to the 911 tape when Zimmerman called in and you will see what I'm talking about. Judge for yourself if you hear a truck door open and the ding of it. Judge for yourself how long it would take to stop and return back to the truck from the minute he said " ok" to "we don't need you following him." It will help in your understanding as to why people are saying the things they are. Tell me this..in ten seconds how far can you run with a phone to your ear carrying on a conversation??? Zimmerman should have been back at his truck..not stalking Trayvon. Hell Trayvon could have thought this creepy guy was some sort of pervert. Now do I think that Zimmerman wanted to kill Trayvon from the jump..NO..do I think Zimmerman actions are what led to the death of Trayvon..Yes...real men know how to take responsibility and own up.!!! and real men defend real men. I don't defend cowards, liars, women beaters,and wannabe cops who needs a gun just to feel safe. What Zimmerman should have been looking for is a real job.


I have listened to them and don't recall anything that screams "2nd degree murder". Perhaps I will give them another listen. 

As for defending Zimmerman? No, I'm not defending him, but I'm also not rushing to judgement. Especially this case which has few to NO eyewitnesses, and so much contradictory "evidence". If the man killed Trayvon and violated Florida state law, he deserves whatever the justice system sees fit to hand out. However, rushing to judgement often puts innocent people in prison. I have a REAL problem incarcerating innocent people. I don't know if he's innocent or not, but there seems to be little to NO physical evidence and a whole lot of speculation. I'm not about to send anyone to prison for life (or even a day for that matter) simply because it appears one way. On the surface, I admit, it looks horrible for Zimm, but upon closer examination a whole lot of reasonable doubt seems to be lurking around every corner. Any decent criminal defense attorney already knows this and will exploit it. I think the state has an uphill battle proving Murder 2 beyond a reasonable doubt. They may even have trouble with manslaughter given the lack of evidence.




http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/state/why-are-so-many-innocent-people-convicted-of-746194.html


----------



## doc111 (Apr 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "nancy, i pooped on the rug in the oval office but i blamed the dog, so it's OK" - ronald reagan


How did your date with the toilet plunger go?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> How did your date with the toilet plunger go?


i won.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 18, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> I never really gave a shit. Kinda sounds like Zimm was profiling. It seems clear to me that this controversy was created in order to inflame black voters in Florida in the hopes that they will show up to the polls, since Obama needs that state. Good for him, not like the other candidate is going to play fair, but I'm not going to get into the debate. Particularly since so many other debates are more important.


He was profiling, Its what they do on neighborhood watches, its how they catch criminals. this is all explained in the handbook.

FYI the very first person who said that this is being used as a spring board for Obama was myself.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I have listened to them and don't recall anything that screams "2nd degree murder". Perhaps I will give them another listen.
> 
> As for defending Zimmerman? No, I'm not defending him, but I'm also not rushing to judgement. Especially this case which has few to NO eyewitnesses, and so much contradictory "evidence". If the man killed Trayvon and violated Florida state law, he deserves whatever the justice system sees fit to hand out. However, rushing to judgement often puts innocent people in prison. I have a REAL problem incarcerating innocent people. I don't know if he's innocent or not, but there seems to be little to NO physical evidence and a whole lot of speculation. I'm not about to send anyone to prison for life (or even a day for that matter) simply because it appears one way. On the surface, I admit, it looks horrible for Zimm, but upon closer examination a whole lot of reasonable doubt seems to be lurking around every corner. Any decent criminal defense attorney already knows this and will exploit it. I think the state has an uphill battle proving Murder 2 beyond a reasonable doubt. They may even have trouble with manslaughter given the lack of evidence.
> 
> ...



 Knew you would come and save the day doc.
The only reasonable one here it seems(and that includes me)Even though i never said i thought he was innocent or guilty.
While all the rest like to hear words that are not there or commands that are not commands.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i won.


lmfao!!!!!!! Did you go with a wooden or plastic handled one? Beware the wood ones!!!! Splinters in your sphincter can ruin a good shit!


----------



## desert dude (Apr 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I have listened to them and don't recall anything that screams "2nd degree murder". Perhaps I will give them another listen.
> 
> As for defending Zimmerman? No, I'm not defending him, but I'm also not rushing to judgement. Especially this case which has few to NO eyewitnesses, and so much contradictory "evidence". If the man killed Trayvon and violated Florida state law, he deserves whatever the justice system sees fit to hand out. However, rushing to judgement often puts innocent people in prison. I have a REAL problem incarcerating innocent people. I don't know if he's innocent or not, but there seems to be little to NO physical evidence and a whole lot of speculation. I'm not about to send anyone to prison for life (or even a day for that matter) simply because it appears one way. On the surface, I admit, it looks horrible for Zimm, but upon closer examination a whole lot of reasonable doubt seems to be lurking around every corner. Any decent criminal defense attorney already knows this and will exploit it. I think the state has an uphill battle proving Murder 2 beyond a reasonable doubt. They may even have trouble with manslaughter given the lack of evidence.
> 
> ...



My compliments, very well said!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lmfao!!!!!!! Did you go with a wooden or plastic handled one? Beware the wood ones!!!! Splinters in your sphincter can ruin a good shit!


i always win.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Knew you would come and save the day doc.
> The only reasonable one here it seems(and that includes me)Even though i never said i thought he was innocent or guilty.
> While all the rest like to hear words that are not there or commands that are not commands.


Bro, I've been falsely accused of a crime. Nothing even CLOSE to this magnitude but it nearly cost me my career nonetheless. I can't even imagine if my freedom or life would've been on the line or if my name had been dragged through the mud in the news media. Even if Zimm gets off, he's pretty well screwed. He may get a book or movie deal (I doubt it though), but he'll never get a normal job again. Shit, he may never be able to take his dog for a walk again!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Bro, I've been falsely accused of a crime. Nothing even CLOSE to this magnitude but it nearly cost me my career nonetheless. I can't even imagine if my freedom or life would've been on the line or if my name had been dragged through the mud in the news media. Even if Zimm gets off, he's pretty well screwed. He may get a book or movie deal (I doubt it though), but he'll never get a normal job again. Shit, he may never be able to take his dog for a walk again!


serves the psycho vigilante right.

if zimmerman simply "stood his ground", he'd be free today to stalk and harass whoever he profiled and martin would have gone home and had some skittles.

poke a beehive, get stung.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> serves the psycho vigilante right.
> 
> if zimmerman simply "stood his ground", he'd be free today to stalk and harass whoever he profiled and martin would have gone home and had some skittles.
> 
> poke a beehive, get stung.


Rush to judgement much??????


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Rush to judgement much??????



He always does !!!!!


----------



## desert dude (Apr 18, 2012)

The current judge recused. The next judge in the rotation recused himself as well. Judges are finding all kinds of reasons to step away from this one...

I guess none of them want to issue the go-ahead order for a murder 2 charge after reading the affidavit of probable put forth by the prosecutor. I think Dershowitz called this one correctly, "a good judge would dismiss the charges". I doubt any Florida judge will have the balls to dismiss charges and be blamed for the civil unrest that follows, so we will get a show trial that drags on and on till the public (hopefully) loses interest.

I guess judge Lester drew the short straw.

"Judge Kenneth M. Lester Jr. will preside over the case. The next judge who would be in the court rotation, John D. Galluzzo, also cited a conflict, so Lester was selected, according to a news release from the court."

http://news.yahoo.com/judge-quits-trayvon-martin-case-cites-conflict-192240603.html


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 18, 2012)

This whole thing is wrong and Zimmerman is just plain wrong. Just because there is an SYG law in Florida doesnt make Zimmerman's act right. The moment he left the car he was wrong. He judged Trayvon wrongly and killed him for his own mistake.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Rush to judgement much??????


i have all the facts i need.

violent psycho wrongly profiles black kid, chases him down, shoots him dead.

whadya want me to do, applaud the guy? shed a tear for him?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I have listened to them and don't recall anything that screams "2nd degree murder". Perhaps I will give them another listen.
> 
> As for defending Zimmerman? No, I'm not defending him, but I'm also not rushing to judgement. Especially this case which has few to NO eyewitnesses, and so much contradictory "evidence". If the man killed Trayvon and violated Florida state law, he deserves whatever the justice system sees fit to hand out. However, rushing to judgement often puts innocent people in prison. I have a REAL problem incarcerating innocent people. I don't know if he's innocent or not, but there seems to be little to NO physical evidence and a whole lot of speculation. I'm not about to send anyone to prison for life (or even a day for that matter) simply because it appears one way. On the surface, I admit, it looks horrible for Zimm, but upon closer examination a whole lot of reasonable doubt seems to be lurking around every corner. Any decent criminal defense attorney already knows this and will exploit it. I think the state has an uphill battle proving Murder 2 beyond a reasonable doubt. They may even have trouble with manslaughter given the lack of evidence.
> 
> ...


Amen amen finally some one with a lot of ability to comprehend


----------



## londonfog (Apr 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I have listened to them and don't recall anything that screams "2nd degree murder". Perhaps I will give them another listen.
> 
> As for defending Zimmerman? No, I'm not defending him, but I'm also not rushing to judgement. Especially this case which has few to NO eyewitnesses, and so much contradictory "evidence". If the man killed Trayvon and violated Florida state law, he deserves whatever the justice system sees fit to hand out. However, rushing to judgement often puts innocent people in prison. I have a REAL problem incarcerating innocent people. I don't know if he's innocent or not, but there seems to be little to NO physical evidence and a whole lot of speculation. I'm not about to send anyone to prison for life (or even a day for that matter) simply because it appears one way. On the surface, I admit, it looks horrible for Zimm, but upon closer examination a whole lot of reasonable doubt seems to be lurking around every corner. Any decent criminal defense attorney already knows this and will exploit it. I think the state has an uphill battle proving Murder 2 beyond a reasonable doubt. They may even have trouble with manslaughter given the lack of evidence.
> 
> ...


ok if you listen to the 911 tape how long was Zimmerman on the phone with the 911 operator AFTER he said "ok" to not following...How long was he on after the ok ??? when you have the answer I will show you why Zimmerman is at fault


----------



## desert dude (Apr 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ok if you listen to the 911 tape how long was Zimmerman on the phone with the 911 operator AFTER he said "ok" to not following...How long was he on after the ok ??? when you have the answer I will show you why Zimmerman is at fault


Why not spare us the suspense and just tell us why Zimmer is at fault?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 18, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Why not spare us the suspense and just tell us why Zimmer is at fault?


in order to make the point I would need you to know for yourself how long he was on the phone after he said ok to not following... If you are going to defend be prepared for logical questions.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> in order to make the point I would need you to know for yourself how long he was on the phone after he said ok to not following... If you are going to defend be prepared for logical questions.


I am always prepared for logical questions.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 18, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I am always prepared for logical questions.


so how long was he on the phone with the 911 operator after he said "ok" to not following ???


----------



## londonfog (Apr 18, 2012)

here if you need some help

[youtube]6aVwPqXc-bk[/youtube]


----------



## Eulin (Apr 18, 2012)

*




Originally Posted by desert dude  
Why not spare us the suspense and just tell us why Zimmer is at fault?



in order to make the point I would need you to know for yourself how long he was on the phone after he said ok to not following... If you are going to defend be prepared for logical questions. *


----------



## Eulin (Apr 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> so how long was he on the phone with the 911 operator after he said "ok" to not following ???


You really need to listen to the phone call in its UN-edited version to get a true sense of what was going on.

What ever happened with this?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 18, 2012)

if you listen to this one you can still get a understanding of how Zimmerman kept following trayvon

at 1:40 he is getting out his truck

at 1:56 he is told not to following

at 2:00 he said "ok"

so lets say it should take him the same time to return to truck ( about 16 seconds)

the call lasted another 42+ seconds after he was told not to follow, in which he should have made it back to his truck..again good luck defending this shit.. Murder 2 probably not but the jury can always go with the lesser charge of manslaughter.

[youtube]6aVwPqXc-bk[/youtube]


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> if you listen to this one you can still get a understanding of how Zimmerman kept following trayvon
> 
> at 1:40 he is getting out his truck
> 
> ...


@1:56 he is told they don't NEED him to follow, he was never directed NOT to. They also didn't need him to keep breathing or need him to digest the food in his stomach, but he did both of those legal actions as well.

He wasn't REQUIRED to return to his truck, it's a free country and he can go where he pleases, confront whomever he pleases, none of your bullshit amounts to anything but a free man exercising his right to go wherever he so chooses. It doesn't cancel his right to self defense in any way. If he then attacked Trayvan, he's in deep shit. If Trayvan attacked him for ANY reason, he'll walk or get a slap on the wrist. 

You may not like it, you may not like people who carry concealed weapons, well all I can say to that is tough shit. I'd put it at about 50/50 that he gets convicted at this point, but I highly doubt it will be 2nd degree murder.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> If Trayvan attacked him for ANY reason, he'll walk or get a slap on the wrist.


not true.

zimmerman, because he was the aggressor, would then be required to "exhaust all reasonable options of escape" (as well as satisfying other conditions).

considering he had 360 degrees of open space around him, i'd say he in no way satisfied the above scenario.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not true.
> 
> zimmerman, because he was the aggressor, would then be required to "exhaust all reasonable options of escape" (as well as satisfying other conditions).
> 
> considering he had 360 degrees of open space around him, i'd say he in no way satisfied the above scenario.


If he had turned to return to his truck as he states, he satisfied that condition. I still disagree with the assumption he was the aggressor, following him to ask him his business is far from aggressive, not to mention perfectly legal. I will concede there are many scenarios that would lead to his conviction, but as the sole survivor and the PRESUMPTION OF INNOCENCE, his story is going to be hard to overcome. And the prosecution is off to an awful start if they don't have some bombshell evidence we don't know about.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> If he had turned to return to his truck as he states, he satisfied that condition. I still disagree with the assumption he was the aggressor, following him to ask him his business is far from aggressive, not to mention perfectly legal. I will concede there are many scenarios that would lead to his conviction, but as the sole survivor and the PRESUMPTION OF INNOCENCE, his story is going to be hard to overcome. And the prosecution is off to an awful start if they don't have some bombshell evidence we don't know about.


you can personally disagree with the term "aggressor", but in the letter of the law that is exactly what he is. it doesn't necessarily mean he was aggressive, it just means he initiated, which he clearly did by profiling and then following martin, by his own admission on recorded tape.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

and yes, i believe there is some damning evidence waiting in the wings.

there could be other reasons why serino's initial suggestion for manslaughter was elevated to murder 2 after a more thorough examination of the facts and evidence, but i imagine there is going to be something in the autopsy or elsewhere that is damning.

just want your opinion on how suspicious it is for wolfinger to have left his house late on a sunday to meet with the now resigned police chief in person, only to later step down to "avoid the appearance of a conflict of interest". something rotten in denmark?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and yes, i believe there is some damning evidence waiting in the wings.
> 
> there could be other reasons why serino's initial suggestion for manslaughter was elevated to murder 2 after a more thorough examination of the facts and evidence, but i imagine there is going to be something in the autopsy or elsewhere that is damning.
> 
> just want your opinion on how suspicious it is for wolfinger to have left his house late on a sunday to meet with the now resigned police chief in person, only to later step down to "avoid the appearance of a conflict of interest". something rotten in denmark?


I honestly haven't seen much about it. Maybe there was some collusion, I wish I had friends in high places.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> ...progressive scumbags like yourself....


hey, be nice even though he's not.

and a lot of us progressive scumbags have some pretty good weed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I honestly haven't seen much about it. Maybe there was some collusion, I wish I had friends in high places.


fair enough, some people call me a conspiracy theorist for even speculating on the possibility of collusion.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> hey, be nice even though he's not.
> 
> and a lot of us progressive scumbags have some pretty good weed.


Yeah, sorry for that. I don't react well to someone telling me to leave my country.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 18, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> hey stupid read the bill of rights again it say liberty and justice for all
> 
> not harras and profile for all
> 
> ...


FUCKING TARD. OMG that is ironic, you just assigned the source of "liberty and justice for all" to the Bill of rights. That is in the 'pledge of allegiance'. The bill of rights isn't even a Bill, its just the first 10 amendments that the framers wanted to make sure the Government would be duty bound to never infringe on certain rights. It isn't a list of your rights, it is not an assignment of rights and nowhere is it a rule book on what you can or can't do as a person. The bill of rights tells government what it may NOT do.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 18, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Listen up shleprock, I've avoided responding to any of your posts because they're so laughable they deconstruct themselves.
> 
> I can destroy this entire post with almost NO effort. Show me where, anywhere for that matter that you or I have the right to not be spoken to by fellow human beings. Cmon genius, let's see it. Unless you have direct evidence that Zim did more than speak to Trayvan, you're just making shit up to justify your conclusion.
> 
> And by the way, this is MY country and it's progressive scumbags like yourself that wouldn't have been tolerated back when you claim this country was better.


when your intent, combined with previously malicious and violent history, makes you a threat

your a fool . . . . .and will deserve all that your receive in your life . .. . you have little respect for other peoples rights . . .vs your agenda . . . . . .


and yes epic samwell failure . . . . .. . . ! oh no it happened

i was meaning, but way off, to quote " . . .. life,liberty and the pursuit of happiness . . .. . " . . . . . . .and declaration of independence . . . .


lmfao scum like me . . .tax paying . . . .. home owner . .and apart of neigborhood watch and dont shoot people . . . .grower vs . . . kill anything that scares you more than your shadow . . . American the white people like you who only tolerate what you want and have zero regaurd for others


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 18, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> when your intent, combined with previously malicous and violent history, makes you a threat
> 
> your a fool . . . . .and will deserve all that your recieve in your life . .. . you have little respect for other peoples rights . . .vs your agenda . . . . . .
> 
> ...


Never convicted, he has a history of being CHARGED with those crimes, But of course he IS a minority and I am sure it was racism all along.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 18, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> have some bombshell evidence we don't know about.


I give you exibit A.







If you don't come back with a guilty verdict, I'll come back with exibit B tomorrow.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 18, 2012)

well it does give you some insight to his behavior pattens and why he might also be slightly racist . . . . . .all motives. . . dont you think . . . .but definitely not facts just insight into his mindset before choosing to engage this situation .. . . .all imho showing negligence


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 18, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I give you exibit A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did i write that . .. . .and jesus . . .a hammer . . . they are in jail right?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 18, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> did i write that . .. . .and jesus . . .a hammer . . . they are in jail right?


Yeah, spear chucking was too complicated for those two.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I give you exibit A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how long did it take the police to bring them in?

it took them about 45 days to bring in zimmerman.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how long did it take the police to bring them in?
> 
> it took them about 45 days to bring in zimmerman.


come on buck

although slow and dimwitted and somewhat biased the proof of a crime is going to be a up hill battle, reasonable doubt is s bitch and imo most of the time police only charge people if they think it will stick, my ex girl was raped and short story nothing happened because it was hard to prove(she was blacked out drunk but conscious . . . . ), but they have levied charges now . . . .and we can only hope that the truth is proven whatever that may be? i think hes guilty of negligence others dont we will see if it is as clear as we all assume


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> come on buck
> 
> although slow and dimwitted and somewhat biased the proof of a crime is going to be a up hill battle, reasonable doubt is s bitch and imo most of the time police only charge people if they think it will stick, my ex girl was raped and short story nothing happened because it was hard to prove(she was blacked out drunk but conscious . . . . ), but they have levied charges now . . . .and we can only hope that the truth is proven whatever that may be? i think hes guilty of negligence others dont we will see if it is as clear as we all assume


i'm content that it has been brought to trial.

whatever happens, happens. but i reserve the right to bitch and moan about it and banter about the evidence among my fellow dipshits on this website.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 19, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I give you exibit A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they will be subjected to a trial by jury. Zimmerman, due to a loophole caused by the Stand Your Ground law, literally would have gotten away with murder. Trayvon's parents simply wanted a trial. They didn't care about the outcome. They wanted justice for their son. This was never about race. It's about justice. So continue with the race baiting and race trolling. Keep up the ad hominem attacks on Trayvon and his family. The Martin family will have their day in court. Your bitching and moaning won't change that. Hopefully the backlash from this case will begin repeal proceedings in the states where STG laws have been implemented. 

It's a pity it took the death of a child to get the ball rolling.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> if you listen to this one you can still get a understanding of how Zimmerman kept following trayvon
> 
> at 1:40 he is getting out his truck
> 
> ...


That call is edited he was on the phone for like over 2 minutes after he was told not to follow.Trayvon had lots of time to go home but he didn't he doubled back to confront zimmy.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 19, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> That call is edited he was on the phone for like over 2 minutes after he was told not to follow.Trayvon had lots of time to go home but he didn't he doubled back to confront zimmy.


Fair point, and he did lose sight of Trayvon at one point, why didn't Trayvon just fuck off home if that's all he was doing?

And why didn't he just keep walking home? Even if Zimmerman approached him, why didn't he just say "I'm going up to my Dads". 

This is why it's funny that people here are so sure of what happened, black kid walking home when he's attacked and murdered by a white (actually hes Hispanic) guy with a racist grudge? 

Or black kid is walking home, is approached and questioned, feels like he needs to prove something and a fight breaks out resulting in Rim-merman shooting Van-Tray...he shouldnt have shot him at all, or approached him, but in all logic and reality, which is the more likely of the two to have happened in the REAL WORLD?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 19, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> your a fool . . . . .and will deserve all that your receive in your life . .. . you have little respect for other peoples rights . .
> 
> vs kill anything that scares you more than your shadow . . . American the white people like you who only tolerate what you want and have zero regaurd for others



Well, I retired 8 years ago at the ripe old age of 36 and have two wonderful children and a wife that adores me, so ouch!! And there's quite a few people who would probably argue I don't "deserve" my situation, so either you're right and I'm an awesome person or there really is no such thing as karma.

I've had a concealed carry license in both VA and NC for over 9 years combined and NEVER had to even place my hand on my weapon. Why? Because I've never had cause to do so, just like the overwhelming majority of your fellow citizens that legally carry. But in a Gabby Giffords situation, you're gonna be glad someone like me is there to stop the killing spree quickly and possibly save a young girl.

And how the hell do you come up with me being white?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ok if you listen to the 911 tape how long was Zimmerman on the phone with the 911 operator AFTER he said "ok" to not following...How long was he on after the ok ??? when you have the answer I will show you why Zimmerman is at fault


I don't see that this will be relevant. Maybe it will, maybe it won't. I suppose we'll see. 



UncleBuck said:


> you can personally disagree with the term "aggressor", but in the letter of the law that is exactly what he is. it doesn't necessarily mean he was aggressive, it just means he initiated, which he clearly did by profiling and then following martin, by his own admission on recorded tape.


Following someone is NOT an invitation to be physically attacked! If someone is following you and that's ALL they've done up to that point, you DO NOT have a legal right to physically attack them! Call the police, run to a friend's house, but you can't run up and punch them in the nose. You have ZERO legal right to do so. Now, if I've physically attacked you, then yes, you now have the right to defend yourself. If the prosecution can show that Trayvon could NOT have possibly attacked Zimmerman FIRST, then yes, they've got a case. Without video and credible eyewitness testimony, it's simply his word against a dead teenager's. I think I smell some reasonable doubt!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 19, 2012)

I often wonder why a football player(Trayvon ) didnt out run Zimmerman . Yes he should have just ran, No we cant have that. The trolls wouldnt have a defense .


----------



## londonfog (Apr 19, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> That call is edited he was on the phone for like over 2 minutes after he was told not to follow.Trayvon had lots of time to go home but he didn't he doubled back to confront zimmy.


Dumb Canadian Zimmerman was on the phone after he was told not to follow for 2 minutes, which only means he should have been returning to his truck after he said ok...Hell he was only away from his truck for about 10 seconds before he was told not to follow, so if the conversation continued for another two minutes he had plenty enough time to return back to truck...instead he kept stalking Trayvon and then ended up killing him. but I guess you're to stupid to understand the significants of the time frame.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I don't see that this will be relevant. Maybe it will, maybe it won't. I suppose we'll see.


it will show that Zimmerman had plenty of time to return back to his vehicle...you can't stalk someone who has done nothing to you and then claim "Stand your ground"...If you are following someone ( with ZERO authority to do so) then you yourself are the aggressor.. Its like starting a fight then killing the person and afterwords try to claim self-defense..it ain't about to happen.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Thats what sam and UB and londonfog do.
> They tell you what you are and how you think and what a little person you.
> They are truley great mindreaders or as i guess just dumbfuckers who like to assume alot of shit.


I think you meant truly and a lot ( alot is not a word)...and no we don't read minds, but we do call out bullshit. Does the truth hurt ????


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I think you meant truly and a lot ( alot is not a word)...and no we don't read minds, but we do call out bullshit. Does the truth hurt ????



Only in your little mind.......


----------



## londonfog (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Only in your little mind.......


What only in my mind "*alot"* is not a word ????


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> What only in my mind "*alot"* is not a word ????



That the truth hurts..You have No truths only what you want to belive....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Thats what sam and UB and londonfog do.
> They tell you what you are and how you think and what a little person you.
> They are truly great mindreaders or as i guess just dumbfuckers who like to assume a lot of shit.
> Oh and call out WHAT they think is bullshit !!!!!
> Like i said trying to tell people what they are and who they !!!!!


assumptions like killing people is bad . . .. . . mkay

thats super dumb. . . . its so BS to respect life . . . . and expect men to stand up and take responsibility for there actions and repercussions.. . . .thats so stupid! . . .lmfao . . . . .

you trivialize Martins life because he may have punched someone/ stood up for himself 

and glorify Zimmerman as hero for the rights of citizens . . .. . . . 

you rationalize avoiding all that matters . Someone is dead. and i believe that if Z made responsible and rational decisions vs decisions based on fear and suspicion Martin would still be alive . . . .end of story

so ill say it again

respect life or get in the ditch you will make great worm food


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Dumb Canadian Zimmerman was on the phone after he was told not to follow for 2 minutes, which only means he should have been returning to his truck after he said ok...Hell he was only away from his truck for about 10 seconds before he was told not to follow, so if the conversation continued for another two minutes he had plenty enough time to return back to truck...instead he kept stalking Trayvon and then ended up killing him. but I guess you're to stupid to understand the significants of the time frame.


How exactly do you stalk someone when you've lost sight of them? He clearly states he lost him in the 911 call.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> it will show that Zimmerman had plenty of time to return back to his vehicle...you can't stalk someone who has done nothing to you and then claim "Stand your ground"...If you are following someone ( with ZERO authority to do so) then you yourself are the aggressor.. Its like starting a fight then killing the person and afterwords try to claim self-defense..it ain't about to happen.


I believe that in the eyes of the law this assumption is incorrect. Starting a fight (a physical confrontation; throwing a punch, shoving someone, etc) and following or even "stalking" someone isn't the same thing. You don't have the right to swing on someone because they are "following" you! The defense will probably argue that Zimmerman was physically attacked first by Trayvon. They will probably argue that Zimmerman had little choice but to "defend" himself. Will a jury buy it? Depends what the evidence shows. If there is an S.O.R. form somewhere documenting that he was treated or looked at by EMS and it says he has even minor injuries as a result of some sort of scuffle that occurred between he and Trayvon?????? This could be all that's needed to raise reasonable doubt in the minds of a jury. 

Now about the "stalking" part......he may have been comitting a crime by following Trayvon, but that still doesn't give Trayvon the right to strike Zimmerman first. I'm not saying this is the case but this is likely going to be central to the defenses strategy. It's going to be difficult to prove that this did NOT happen. The defense doesn't have to "prove" anything so the burden will be on the state. They are going to have an uphill battle. They will probably use a lot of expert witness testimony and forensic and ballistic technical evidence. Juries have a hard time with this stuff in a lot of cases. We will have to wait and see what else the defense has up its sleeve. Maybe they do have a video and are going to bust out the "trump card"! lol!


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 19, 2012)

This case brings up an interesting thought...in alot of cases over there you can kill someone and it's legal, but in all cases morally wrong...but if you smoke a joint it's always illegal, yet not morally wrong. 

Common sense world we live in right?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> This case brings up an interesting thought...in alot of cases over there you can kill someone and it's legal, but in all cases morally wrong...but if you smoke a joint it's always illegal, yet not morally wrong.
> 
> Common sense world we live in right?




It's pretty fucked up my friend.......


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

i'm gonna follow some people around in my car today down the street for a while.

then, if they get nervous and start walking away from the road through the park, i will get out of my car and follow them on foot through the park.

i expect none of them will get nervous or feel as if they are threatened in any way based on the expert testimony of the zimmerboy defenders.

after all, i have a *right* to stalk them crazily like that.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> I often wonder why a football player(Trayvon ) didnt out run Zimmerman . Yes he should have just ran, No we cant have that. The trolls wouldnt have a defense .


It is very very hard for most people to turn their backs on a drawn gun. I don't have proof that the gun was drawn ... and no proof that it wasn't. But once the impolite device is out in the open, the rules change. cncn


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> little nigger should have known his place and ran.


The race-baiting is wearing a bit thin imo, UB. Really now. cn


----------



## londonfog (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> little nigger should have known his place and ran.


 UB you turn from that Rush radio station right now !!!


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The race-baiting is wearing a bit thin imo, UB. Really now. cn


Yeah, he just keeps making it about race and conspiracys of collusion. He's clearly your typical tin-foil donning type.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Fuck around, Fuck around, and you won't be around. And that goes for you to UB..LOL. You'll get it one day.


internet tough guys are no match for o'donnell.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The race-baiting is wearing a bit thin imo, UB. Really now. cn


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna follow some people around in my car today down the street for a while.
> 
> then, if they get nervous and start walking away from the road through the park, i will get out of my car and follow them on foot through the park.
> 
> ...


Is your dad a white judge?

brb skittles.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UB I'm real tuff guy not an Internet tuff guy Like you (13,000 PLus Posts) but I sure can see your future. 

One day dude somebody gonna get you. And I hope you remember I told ya,

Fuck around, Fuck around, you won't be around.


Whats wrong UB truth to much to handle so deflect, OBAMA 101.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> UB I'm real tuff guy...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> brb skittles.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

Typical UB don't respond just deflect, OBAMA 101.

I get now, if ya just stay on the internet Like UB and spew your BS, then its easier to believe your right, cause you don't interact with
people face to face cause someone would fuck you up. LOL OK now I get it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Typical UB don't respond...


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL

*UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.

Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.

Fuck around, Fuck around, and you won't be around. And that goes for you to UB..LOL. You'll get it one day. *


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

*UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.

Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.

Fuck around, Fuck around, and you won't be around. And that goes for you to UB..LOL. You'll get it one day. *


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2012)

Case closed!!UB is really a childish asswipe.

Here is another person who's mom should have swallowed the load that made his dumbass......


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...





Hemlock said:


> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> 
> Friend of mine was a Cops for 25 years 11 years as the head of Narcotics. He saying was simple but Oh so true.
> ...


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Case closed!!UB is really a childish asswipe.
> 
> Here is another person who's mom should have shallowed the load that made his dumbass......


Now theres the truth as plain as can be.. Still LMAO.

Well said MM!!!!!!!!

He'll just post a pic of his butt buddy whoever that guy is.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Case closed!!UB is really a childish asswipe.
> 
> Here is another person who's mom should have shallowed the load that made his dumbass......


shallowed?

i was doing hemmedcock a favor. he was so proud of his cranial musings that he felt compelled to share it verbatim several times. so i helped him get his message out.

he should be thanking me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Now theres the truth as plain as can be.. Still LMAO.
> 
> Well said MM!!!!!!!!
> 
> He'll just post a pic of his butt buddy whoever that guy is.


go shallow a cock.

see, i can imply that people are gay, too.

you have anal sex with men. 

see how awesome that is?


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Case closed!!UB wins the pro-troll award.
> 
> Here is another person who I want to demonstrate my lack of intelligence toward by responding to arguments with name calling......


You are correct again, no wait, that is the first time.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2012)

Damn now the world is ending i spelled a word wrong.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> You are correct again, no wait, that is the first time.



And here comes one of his butt buddies now !!!!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn now the world is ending i spelled a word wrong.


you are a homosexual.

i win the argument.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> And here comes one of his butt buddies now !!!!!!!!!


you are a homosexual.

i win the argument.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> shallowed?
> 
> i was doing hemmedcock a favor. he was so proud of his cranial musings that he felt compelled to share it verbatim several times. so i helped him get his message out.
> 
> he should be thanking me.


I never need you to help me UB. ever. LOL

As I have told you before your a sorry POS UB, you have never done anything in service of anything but yourself UB.
Your a self servicing POS.
You play this game like you are the defender of something you created in your mind. But you have never really defended or help this country in any way. Your a taker and in the long run you will lose, and the sad part is you know it.
No one need your kind of help because in the end the only person it help is you UB.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> I never need you to help me UB. ever. LOL
> 
> As I have told you before your a sorry POS UB, you have never done anything in service of anything but yourself UB.
> Your a self servicing POS.
> ...


you're welcome for me paying your salary and health care while you went off and played mr. tough guy in an interventionist war of choice that did absolutely nothing to preserve freedom or help this country in any way.

any idiot could have seen we had no business going over there, it takes a special kind of idiot to assert that he was doing me a favor by wasting my tax dollars on him going over there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> I never need you to help me UB. ever.


you're welcome for my taxpayer dollars paying your salary.

you needed us to pay you or you wouldn't have gone over there. so, you're welcome. thank me any time you please.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

Portland tap water turns people into trolls?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Portland tap water turns people into trolls?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're welcome for me paying your salary and health care while you went off and played mr. tough guy in an interventionist war of choice that did absolutely nothing to preserve freedom or help this country in any way.
> 
> any idiot could have seen we had no business going over there, it takes a special kind of idiot to assert that he was doing me a favor by wasting my tax dollars on him going over there.


What war are you talking about Buck?

I'm pretty sure Hemlock was in around the time I was in.........which was quite a while before our most recent clusterfucks. I'm pretty sure he helped liberate Kuwait from Saddam's forces. Yeah, what a sensless waste of tax dollars.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> What war are you talking about Buck?
> 
> I'm pretty sure Hemlock was in around the time I was in.........which was quite a while before our most recent clusterfucks. I'm pretty sure he helped liberate Kuwait from Saddam's forces. Yeah, what a sensless waste of tax dollars.




More proof that UB is a idiotic moron.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> What war are you talking about Buck?
> 
> I'm pretty sure Hemlock was in around the time I was in.........which was quite a while before our most recent clusterfucks. I'm pretty sure he helped liberate Kuwait from Saddam's forces. Yeah, what a sensless waste of tax dollars.


so you support that interventionist war of choice, but you also pimp the candidate who is against interventionist wars of choice?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> More proof that UB is a idiotic moron.....


*an

were you not paying attention from first grade through the rest of your life?


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> i don't to hide behind a picture I will just repost my word cause I know it killin UB...LOL
> 
> *UB you dumb fuck you are really confused. Its not your RIGHT, but no one can stop ya. DUMB ASS, and even your SORRY Obama dick suckin ass knows that..
> You confuse rights with consequences for your actions. Libs like UB don't believe there shouldn't be any consequences for what you do. The law should protect me, Yeah thats how trayvon thought and now hes dead and Zimmerman will get off. Florida is a RIGHT TO DEFEND STATE.
> ...


Were you born a retard or have you just always been one?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so you support that interventionist war of choice, but you also pimp the candidate who is against interventionist wars of choice?


 The first one, in '90-'91, was not an interventionist war of choice. We did that one right, by forming and participating in a multinational UN effort, and we stopped when we said we would. 
The follow-ons of the last decade-plus were unilateral interventionist etc. cn


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *an
> 
> were you not paying attention from first grade through the rest of your life?


And do you really think that anyone but you and your butt buddy gang care if i spell right!!!!

As long as the first and last letter are correct the brain can read it(or are you too dumb to realize that)


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Were you born a retard or have you just always been one?




Kinda like you..right!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The first one, in '90-'91, was not an interventionist war of choice. We did that one right, by forming and participating in a multinational UN effort, and we stopped when we said we would.
> The follow-ons of the last decade-plus were unilateral interventionist etc. cn


we intervened in kuwait's sovereign affairs.

just because we did it differently does not change the meaning of the word "intervene".


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> And do you really think that anyone but you and your butt buddy gang care if i spell right!!!!


go ahead, defend ignorance and laziness, it's not like we're going to let ignorance and laziness bring our demise.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Kinda like you..right!!!!!!


no you
no you
no you
no you
no you
I know you are but what am I


You're gay, I win.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> no you
> no you
> no you
> no you
> ...


eloquent rejoinder.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> eloquent rejoinder.


Thanks, but credit goes to meltedbrains, he was the one who spent all day composing it.

I wouldn't want to plagiarize.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so you support that interventionist war of choice, but you also pimp the candidate who is against interventionist wars of choice?


Yeah, I really didn't have much choice. I joined up before Desert Storm. When your commanding officer says go, you go! That was nearly 25 years ago. My political views have shifted somewhat since that time. I did support that "interventionist war of choice" and I still think it was worth the "tax dollars". At that point in our history we weren't dealing with 4+ years of near 10% unemployment and a housing/credit crisis. These days we have more pressing concerns than running to the aid of a world that more or less hates us. And I NEVER said that all of my political views are completely in line with Dr. Paul. I agree with more of his views than any of the mainstream candidates though.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we intervened in kuwait's sovereign affairs.
> 
> just because we did it differently does not change the meaning of the word "intervene".


Yeah, we intervened at their request and with the blessing of an unprecedented multinational coalition.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Yeah, we intervened at their request and with the blessing of an unprecedented multinational coalition.



Is that not what allies do ??????


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Is that not what allies do ??????


Yes! That's kinda what happened in WWI and WWII I think. lol!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Is that not what allies do ??????


so kuwait is a bigger ally than israel? because old ronnie says we need to let israel fight its own fights. seems like it would be applicable to the affairs of other sovereign nations too.

i just love it when i get paulbots speaking out of both sides of their mouths.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Yes! That's kinda what happened in WWI and WWII I think. lol!


i'm sure the greatest generation loves your comparison of WWII to the war in kuwait.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so kuwait is a bigger ally than israel? because old ronnie says we need to let israel fight its own fights. seems like it would be applicable to the affairs of other sovereign nations too.
> 
> i just love it when i get paulbots speaking out of both sides of their mouths.



Please do show me where i endorse dr.paul !!!!!!!

Other than his views on pot....


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Please do show me where i endorse dr.paul !!!!!!!
> 
> Other than his veiws on pot....


what's a veiw?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sure the greatest generation loves your comparison of WWII to the war in kuwait.


lmfao!!!!!!!! You're something aren't ya Buck? I fucking love it. The ONLY comparison I made between WWII and Kuwait is the fact that allies helped each other out. That's it!!!! The majority of the "Greatest Generation" is gone now bro. I've talked to numerous members of that generation and I'm pretty sure they wouldn't mind my "comparison". I'm sure they would be most impressed, however, with you mastery of trolling. Congratulations sir! What an honor!


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you are a homosexual.
> 
> i win the argument.





abandonconflict said:


> You're gay, I win.


Carne, your liberal buddies infer that by being a gay/homosexual person you are a loser. Why do you only throw a tantrum when a more conservative person says so?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lmfao!!!!!!!! You're something aren't ya Buck? I fucking love it. The ONLY comparison I made between WWII and Kuwait is the fact that allies helped each other out. That's it!!!! The majority of the "Greatest Generation" is gone now bro. I've talked to numerous members of that generation and I'm pretty sure they wouldn't mind my "comparison". I'm sure they would be most impressed, however, with you mastery of trolling. Congratulations sir! What an honor!


if you support the proposition that allies help each other out, and ron paul tells us we don't need help our biggest ally in the region, where does that leave you?

contradiction land, that's where.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what's a veiw?



And the diarrhea just spews from your mouth.

As i thought you can not show where i endorse Dr.paul, Because as usual you are fucking wrong!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Carne, your liberal buddies infer that by being a gay/homosexual person you are a loser. Why do you only throw a tantrum when a more conservative person says so?


because you're a homosexual who can't notice that we are using this tactic sardonically against them.

your dog is a homosexual too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> And the diarrhea just spews from your mouth.
> 
> As i thought you can not show where i endorse Dr.paul, Because as usual you are fucking wrong!!!!


what's a dr.paul?


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> because you're a homosexual who can't notice that we are using this tactic sardonically against them.
> 
> your dog is a homosexual too.


I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if you support the proposition that allies help each other out, and ron paul tells us we don't need help our biggest ally in the region, where does that leave you?
> 
> contradiction land, that's where.


I don't live in "conradiction land" nor do I reside in Absolute-land for that matter! Israel hasn't been invaded (recently) and we do send a LOT of aid to Israel. Should Israel get invaded or attacked again, I would probably support helping them out. How is this a contradiction? And just so ya know, I said it before, but since you only pick up bits and pieces, I'll post it for you again;

*I don't support all of Ron Paul's policies! 

*


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> *I don't support all of Ron Paul's policies!
> 
> *




He does not understand this doc !!!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> He does not understand this doc !!!!!!!!


you finally managed to complete one sentence with no spelling errors, but you missed a comma in between 'this' and 'doc'. also, there is no need for a space between 'doc' and your excessive exclamation points.

pro tip: when it comes to question marks and exclamation points, one is enough.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Carne, your liberal buddies infer that by being a gay/homosexual person you are a loser. Why do you only throw a tantrum when a more conservative person says so?




Why do you have a crush on Carne?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Carne, your liberal buddies infer that by being a gay/homosexual person you are a loser. Why do you only throw a tantrum when a more conservative person says so?


I'm intelligent enough to realize that he is using his opponent's ideology to show how ridiculous it actually is. You're just too fucking stupid to understand that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I don't live in "conradiction land" nor do I reside in Absolute-land for that matter! Israel hasn't been invaded (recently) and we do send a LOT of aid to Israel. Should Israel get invaded or attacked again, I would probably support helping them out. How is this a contradiction? And just so ya know, I said it before, but since you only pick up bits and pieces, I'll post it for you again;
> 
> *I don't support all of Ron Paul's policies!
> 
> *


i'll remember this next time we are talking about interventionist wars of choice. i've already trapped a ton of paulbots in this contradiction, and these are people who often like to rail against interventionist wars of choice.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> shallowed?
> 
> i was doing hemmedcock a favor. he was so proud of his cranial musings that he felt compelled to share it verbatim several times. so i helped him get his message out.
> 
> he should be thanking me.


Dude,as much as you're trolling the shit outta them like little noobs with them freaking out, but fuck off with the spamming, youre letting the side down resorting to such weak sauce retorts, they're usually so "eloquent"


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you finally managed to complete one sentence with no spelling errors, but you missed a comma in between 'this' and 'doc'. also, there is no need for a space between 'doc' and your excessive exclamation points.
> 
> pro tip: when it comes to question marks and exclamation points, one is enough.


Personally I prefer to use multiple !!!!!!!!'s and ??????'s when the situation calls for it. It's like writing in ALL CAPS or *Bold lettering;* unnecessary, I know, but it helps get your point acrossed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Dude,as much as you're trolling the shit outta them like little noobs with them freaking out, but fuck off with the spamming, youre letting the side down resorting to such weak sauce retorts, they're usually so "eloquent"


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> acrossed


resisting the troll bait.

resisting.

resisting.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll remember this next time we are talking about interventionist wars of choice. i've already trapped a ton of paulbots in this contradiction, and these are people who often like to rail against interventionist wars of choice.


Remember what? That I have my own views and don't blindly support all of ANY candidates views? Ok there champ! You do that!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Remember what? That I have my own views and don't blindly support all of ANY candidates views? Ok there champ! You do that!


something tells me there will be a criticism of someone for something some time where this knowledge i have gained may or may not come in handy.

at the very least, it precludes someone from saying something some time.


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Apr 19, 2012)

does anyone know how many times T was shot and how close Z was when he fired the gun? you figure that would be pretty important. i have heard about weather he should have followed him or if he was struck first but i wonder where he was shot how many times maybe if it was just one shot at point blank range in his chest or front part of his body then he may get off maybe.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what's a veiw?


A small, air-cooled German car from the mid-20th ... but that's not important right now. cn


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> resisting the troll bait.
> 
> resisting.
> 
> resisting.


What bait? Your gonna need to be moar pacific.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> does anyone know how many times T was shot and how close Z was when he fired the gun? you figure that would be pretty important. i have heard about weather he should have followed him or if he was struck first but i wonder where he was shot how many times maybe if it was just one shot at point blank range in his chest or front part of his body then he may get off maybe.


one casing was recovered that we know of, it sounds like one shot on the tapes, all other details are yet to be revealed.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2012)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> does anyone know how many times T was shot and how close Z was when he fired the gun? you figure that would be pretty important. i have heard about weather he should have followed him or if he was struck first but i wonder where he was shot how many times maybe if it was just one shot at point blank range in his chest or front part of his body then he may get off maybe.



1 to the chest.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> A small, air-cooled German car from the mid-20th ... but that's not important right now. cn


the cockpit? what is it?

it's the little room n the front of the plane where the pilots sit, but that's not important right now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> 1 to the chest.


medical examiner report not released yet.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> medical examiner report not released yet.


True, but all the MSM reports I've seen say the same thing: a single gunshot to the chest. They DO get shit wrong all the fucking time though!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> True, but all the MSM reports I've seen say the same thing: a single gunshot to the chest. They DO get shit wrong all the fucking time though!


that's likely what it will be, but the devil is in the details.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


 The cats have learned how to post pictures of themselves with bread around their faces. They are evolving. We are doomed.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's likely what it will be, but the devil is in the details.


How the hell would you know. You blindly follow a socialist Obama. Details of his fiasco will be in the details to. Worst Prez in history.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> How the hell would you know. You blindly follow a socialist Obama. Details of his fiasco will be in the details to. Worst Prez in history.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> go shallow a cock.
> 
> see, i can imply that people are gay, too.
> 
> ...


Whats a matter UB thats all you could come up with,,, 13,000 plus post and that all you got..LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Whats a matter UB thats all you could come up with,,, 13,000 plus post and that all you got..LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

Pro Tip for you UB don't come to Florida and run your cockholister cause one of us redneck will get some other rednecks to say you started some shit and you will get shot.LOL

People like you don't last long here South of the Mason Dixon LINE...LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

13,000 post and you post a pic of a cat..LOL Poor thing UB. Thats all you got huh,, you really are as shallow as you seem.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *an
> 
> were you not paying attention from first grade through the rest of your life?


It's actually a, since the subject noun is Moron and idiotic is a adjective. It wouldn't be "you are AN moron" it would be "you are A moron."

You were saying something about paying attention in the formative years?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Pro Tip for you UB don't come to Florida and run your cockholister cause one of us redneck will get some other rednecks to say you started some shit and you will get shot.LOL
> 
> People like you don't last long here South of the Mason Dixon LINE...LOL


we got ourselves a real internet tough guy here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> 13,000 post and you post a pic of a cat..LOL Poor thing UB. Thats all you got huh,, you really are as shallow as you seem.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


What an inbred pussy!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> It's actually a, since the subject noun is Moron and idiotic is a adjective. It wouldn't be "you are AN moron" it would be "you are A moron."
> 
> You were saying something about paying attention in the formative years?


so close........



Mindmelted said:


> More proof that UB is a idiotic moron.....


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so close........


You can't win em all.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

Florida is full of inbred pussies.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> It's actually a, since the subject noun is Moron and idiotic is a adjective. It wouldn't be "you are AN moron" it would be "you are A moron."
> 
> You were saying something about paying attention in the formative years?


I Love you No Drama, you are truly no Drama


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You can't win em all.


but you can punch a hole in a slice of bread, put it around your cat's head, take a picture of it, and post it on the internet.

believe me, it's possible.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> I Love you No Drama, you are truly no Drama


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>



Look it Uncle Bucks Mother


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> but you can punch a hole in a slice of bread, put it around your cat's head, take a picture of it, and post it on the internet.
> 
> believe me, it's possible.


Ask Trayvon about that. Seems he lost one.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> but you can punch a hole in a slice of bread, put it around your cat's head, take a picture of it, and post it on the internet.
> 
> believe me, it's possible.


Probably can't do that with a dog though. Know whats even harder? Tying cooked linked sausages around your dogs head, it never lasts long enough to get a picture.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Ask Trayvon about that. Seems he lost one.


Trayvon is dead broski. 

Just in case you are even slower than I guessed,

Trayvon is dead broski.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we got ourselves a real internet tough guy here.




Like I have told you UB I was in the USMC, 0311 Infantry. One shot One Kill. Fuck the internet


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Probably can't do that with a dog though. Know whats even harder? Tying cooked linked sausages around your dogs head, it never lasts long enough to get a picture.


i would need a larger piece of bread. that would be a horrible way for a nice loaf of ciabatta to go.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Like I have told you UB I was in the USMC, 0311 Infantry. One shot One Kill. Fuck the internet


hey bullet stopper, get a real job.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Trayvon is dead broski.
> 
> LOL
> yeah I know.
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Trayvon is dead broski.
> 
> Just in case you are even slower than I guessed,
> 
> Trayvon is dead broski.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Fuck the internet


yet here you are.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> hey bullet stopper, get a real job.


Don't be jealous pussy you could never make it the USMC. Its the few not the Many.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yet here you are.


yet in less than two years you have 13,000 posts on ONE website..LOL\

Go get a life Buck. Interact with people, you will find how far off base you really are.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Don't be jealous pussy you could never make it the USMC. Its the few not the Many.


The USMC is a joke. You think you're tough because you have more casualties, all that means is that you suck at combat...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Don't be jealous pussy you could never make it the USMC. Its the few not the Many.


Q: how many courageous, badass marines does it take to throw a defenseless puppy off a cliff?

A: 3


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> yet in less than two years you have 13,000 posts on ONE website..LOL\
> 
> Go get a life Buck. Interact with people, you will find how far off base you really are.


it's raining, there's not much to do but make sport of you, our little david mortari, internet bad ass supreme.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

USMC Infantry battle drill #1 = CHARGE!

Nobody fuckin paid you to think.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> The USMC is a joke. You think you're tough because you have more casualties, all that means is that you suck at combat...


 The USMC is a joke huh? WTF is wrong with you? Ok, it's obvious that the children are still playing. I'm out!


----------



## Winter Woman (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you finally managed to complete one sentence with no spelling errors, but you missed a comma in between 'this' and 'doc'. also, there is no need for a space between 'doc' and your excessive exclamation points.
> 
> pro tip: when it comes to question marks and exclamation points, one is enough.


UB have you turned into FDD? He used to do the same thing.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> The USMC is a joke huh? WTF is wrong with you? Ok, it's obvious that the children are still playing. I'm out!


There must be something wrong with me, I volunteered to jump out of perfectly good aircraft son, shine my fuckin boots.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> There must be something wrong with me, I volunteered to jump out of perfectly good aircraft son, shine my fuckin boots.


*Yawn*

Marines do that too "son"!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> The USMC is a joke. You think you're tough because you have more casualties, all that means is that you suck at combat...


LOL Seems they have stood the test of time though huh? First to Fight, ready to Win. See you and UB know nothing about any of that

When you and UB say shit like that about the Marine Corps Do you know how STUPID you really sound. shit I got more reps today fukin with you 2 then I have since I been here.

Look dude I theres nothig I can do about it. You and UB will always be one of the many.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> LOL Seems they have stood the test of time though huh? First to Fight, ready to Win. See you and UB know nothing about any of that
> 
> When you and UB say shit like that about the Marine Corps Do you know how STUPID you really sound. shit I got more reps today fukin with you 2 then I have since I been here.
> 
> Look dude I theres nothig I can do about it. You and UB will always be one of the many.


you must have very low self esteem if you need to keep reminding people of the only thing you ever did with your life just for respect.



I GET IT, YOU'RE A VETERAN

COOL STORY BRO.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> Marines do that too "son"!


LOL tell'em Doc


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> Marines do that too "son"!


You know what Marines also do? 


Constantly remind everyone that they were a Marine.

I get it, you were a marine, I haven't forgotten yet, thank you



Yes, I know, you're a marine...stfu already


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> you must have very low self esteem if you need to keep reminding people of the only thing you ever did with your life just for respect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I get it you never will be..LOL jump outta plane DUMB ASS..LOL.
You pussys always want to be us but you never will be, 
Only people like Doc understand what it means to be a Marine because he has walk the walk, you haven't.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> You know what Marines also do?
> 
> 
> Constantly remind everyone that they were a Marine.
> ...


Sorry Pal you would never make it don't be jealous, its ugly on you.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> You know what Marines also do?
> 
> 
> Constantly remind everyone that they were a Marine.
> ...


Wrong friend! I wasn't a "Marine".......I was a Corpsman though. I don't have to remind anybody about shit. I know what I've done and that's good enough for me.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

Then why do you need to keep reminding everyone?


Who are you trying to convince? Yourself?


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's raining, there's not much to do but make sport of you, our little david mortari, internet bad ass supreme.


*Go get a life Buck. Interact with people, you will find how far off base you really are.*


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Then why do you need to keep reminding everyone?
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince? Yourself?


Who are you talking to? There are a couple of little boxes at the bottom right side of each post. If you click on the one that says "reply with quote" when replying to someone, it will be easier to tell who you are talking to.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Then why do you need to keep reminding everyone?
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince? Yourself?


You would not make it Pal your one of the many don't be mad at me
Shit I'm one of the FEW


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Wrong friend! I wasn't a "Marine".......I was a Corpsman though. I don't have to remind anybody about shit. I know what I've done and that's good enough for me.


tbh I wasn't directing anything at you, and as much as it pains me to give Hemlock the satisfaction, I do respect the Corps, and I respect you, particularly since you immediately backed him up. 

Neither of you have any idea what decorations grace my uniform because I don't need to keep reminding everyone just for some morsel of fake respect.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Then why do you need to keep reminding everyone?
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince? Yourself?


"might makes right"

if they can convince themselves that they could kill us, then that makes whatever opinion they have correct.

for example, if i say 2+2=4, and captain caveman hemmedcock says 2+2=5, he feels, in his mind, that he can make it so by shooting me with a gun.

because a gun, after all, is the most important tool he has. it's certainly not his brain.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 19, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> UB have you turned into FDD? He used to do the same thing.


What ever happened to FDD? I have not seen him around in quite a while.


----------



## lifegoesonbrah (Apr 19, 2012)

lllolololololololol  Thats some funny shit right there. LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "might makes right"
> 
> if they can convince themselves that they could kill us, then that makes whatever opinion they have correct.
> 
> ...


LOL you too Buck you would have never made it in the Marine Corps. So you spew your insults at a man who did something you didn't have the BALLS to do. And do your best to belittle it. Only thing is EVERYONE see right thru you. Your a jealous little man who hides behind a keyboard. 13,000 post says it all Buck. You can try and twist it all you want.
But you will never be worth the primer on the bullet it would take to kill you. 
Yeah Man your cool. LOL


Back to the pics of your hero Buck how sad for you


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> tbh I wasn't directing anything at you, and as much as it pains me to give Hemlock the satisfaction, I do respect the Corps, and I respect you, particularly since you immediately backed him up.
> 
> Neither of you have any idea what decorations grace my uniform because I don't need to keep reminding everyone just for some morsel of fake respect.


How many rows of fruit salad do you have?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> What ever happened to FDD? I have not seen him around in quite a while.


don't play dumb.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/506804-help-me-help-fdd-23.html


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> How many rows of fruit salad do you have?


Don't worry about it. I would rather be hated for what i believe in than loved for what doesn't make me who I really am.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> What ever happened to FDD? I have not seen him around in quite a while.


Got picked up by the Feds a few months ago, I hear they might charge him with a crime in the next few years too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> ...something you didn't have the BALLS to do...


or had the brains not to do, since there is nothing we are doing right now that is worth risking my life for or even fighting for.

i did especially well on my ASVABs, no way they would stick me in some meathead position like you even if i did choose to serve.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Don't worry about it. I would rather be hated for what i believe in than loved for what doesn't make me who I really am.


The Nat Defense ribbon you got doesn't really count.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

Doc, I'm sorry I directed any of that at you. You never disrespected me. Contrary, you acted worthy of respect.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> or had the brains not to do, since there is nothing we are doing right now that is worth risking my life for or even fighting for.
> 
> i did especially well on my ASVABs, no way they would stick me in some meathead position like you even if i did choose to serve.


I'm glad you did well on a test Buck YEAH for you. But all that is a placement test it does not denote whether or not you would be in charge of anything, espically a Combat Marine.

Buck Like I told you before I got more reps today pullin your chain than I have since I have been on this site. People don't care for ya Buck. and they are tiring of your BS.

I on the other hand pitty you. You will never be a man like me and Doc, you will always be the wanna be you are on the internet. 13,000 posts in 2 years says it all Buck. You spend you time trying to prove something you didn't do when you had the chance, your a pussy and you always will be and being mad at me won't make that better.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> I'm glad you did well on a test Buck YEAH for you. But all that is a placement test it does not denote whether or not you would be in charge of anything, espically a Combat Marine.
> 
> Buck Like I told you before I got more reps today pullin your chain than I have since I have been on this site. People don't care for ya Buck. and they are tiring of your BS.
> 
> I on the other hand pitty you. You will never be a man like me and Doc, you will always be the wanna be you are on the internet. 13,000 posts in 2 years says it all Buck. You spend you time trying to prove something you didn't do when you had the chance, your a pussy and you always will be and being mad at me won't make that better.


i'm not mad at ya, i had tons of fun with you today. i think it's cute that you thought you were pulling my chain.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> How many rows of fruit salad do you have?


 That would be 
3 rows 9 ribbons and bagdes all earned in the combat Zone except for the Sea service Deployment and Good Conduct


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not mad at ya, i had tons of fun with you today. i think it's cute that you thought you were pulling my chain.


You pull this comment all the time when you can't think of something to say, your act is gettin old Buck

Not only did I jerk your chain I made you think and when you looked inside today you lacked everything a man should be. But i am glad that I got to tell you if that makes you feel any better.

Gotta go pal got some real people coming over for a toke. But I gave you enough to chew on today. LOL poor thing


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> You pull this comment all the time when you can't think of something to say, your act is gettin old Buck
> 
> Not only did I jerk your chain I made you think and when you looked inside today *you lacked everything a man should be*. But i am glad that I got to tell you if that makes you feel any better.


ya mean, testicles?


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> You pull this comment all the time when you can't think of something to say, your act is gettin old Buck
> 
> Not only did I jerk your chain I made you think and when you looked inside today you lacked everything a man should be. But i am glad that I got to tell you if that makes you feel any better.
> 
> Gotta go pal got some real people coming over for a toke. But I gave you enough to chew on today. LOL poor thing


It takes more balls to stand up for unpopular beliefs than to kill a barefoot Muslim.

UB is 10 times the man you are. You are a slave.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ya mean, testicles?


Look man I gotta go but hey remember we all serve a purpose yours it worthless and mine helped change the world and protect people and countries.

I'm sure you will make light of this, but everyone can see you just wanna be me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Look man I gotta go but hey remember we all serve a purpose yours it worthless and mine helped change the world and protect people and countries.
> 
> I'm sure you will make light of this, but everyone can see you just wanna be me.


if you're trying to say i am not a man, you'll only be trying to convince yourself. i can build a greenhouse, i can fix my car, i spit and scratch as much as the next guy, but refusing to serve in a pointless engagement which in no way protects our freedoms does nothing to make you any more of a man or make me any less of a man. 

believe me, i did really super well on my ASVABs and i spoke 3 languages in high school, they tried to recruit me as hard as they could. i've got no desire to be a brainwashed, useful idiot bullet catcher like yourself.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

Only someone who doubts their masculinity would so vigorously assert it.

Hemlock must be gay.

I win.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Only someone who doubts their masculinity would so vigorously assert it.
> 
> Hemlock must be gay.
> 
> I win.


he's definitely compensating for something.

either that a homicidal maniac. they do have a few of those in florida.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> It takes more balls to stand up for unpopular beliefs than to kill a barefoot Muslim.
> 
> UB is 10 times the man you are. You are a slave.


You forget the part about how all them "barefoots" want to wipe America off the face of the earth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> You forget the part about how all them "barefoots" want to wipe America off the face of the earth.


ALL of them?

lol. go watch more fox news.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ALL of them?
> 
> lol. go watch more fox news.


I'm assuming the people he is shooting at have guns. The ones with guns don't like us. The ones who don't like us want us GONE. So yes, I will assume the ones they are shooting at want us dead. 2+2=4


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> You forget the part about how all them "barefoots" want to wipe America off the face of the earth.


What is your point?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I'm assuming the people he is shooting at have guns. The ones with guns don't like us. The ones who don't like us want us GONE. So yes, I will assume the ones they are shooting at want us dead. 2+2=4


so you've changed your position from "all muslims want to wipe america off the face of the earth" to "muslims shooting at us with guns don't like us and want us gone and dead".

gee, change the goalposts much?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> What is your point?


he seems to have a new point with each post. he's just a poor confused soul.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so you've changed your position from "all muslims want to wipe america off the face of the earth" to "muslims shooting at us with guns don't like us and want us gone and dead".
> 
> gee, change the goalposts much?


Nice quote, you had to write it yourself, because you know I didn't write it. Me and abandon just went through this. Do we have to play the quote game too?


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> I'm buck and I'll suck you for a dollar!


What the.....?


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> What the.....?


at least it was funny when I did it


----------



## doc111 (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> What the.....?


lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> ...*all them "barefoots" want to wipe America off the face of the earth*.





kelly4 said:


> *The ones with guns *don't like us. The ones who don't like us *want us GONE*. So yes, I will assume the ones they are shooting at *want us dead*.


so they ALL have guns?

how does wanting us gone/dead equate to wiping us off the face of the earth? 

i think if foreign invaders were in our country killing innocent civilians, we'd both want them "gone".

see? you changed the goalposts, but you're just not bright enough to notice it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> What the.....?


you are a homosexual.

i win.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> That would be
> 3 rows 9 ribbons and bagdes all earned in the combat Zone except for the Sea service Deployment and Good Conduct


Ohh Rah Devil dog. 4 rows myself.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

Logic must be a liberal thing.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you are a homosexual.
> 
> i win.


I didn't say "all muslims" I said "barefoots". And you can't call me racist, your liberal buddy coined the phrase.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I didn't say "all muslims" I said "barefoots". And you can't call me racist, your liberal buddy coined the phrase.


lol @ you trying to back up your ridiculous claim.

the creature in your avatar has more common sense than you do.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ you trying to back up your ridiculous claim.
> 
> the creature in your avatar has more common sense than you do.


That dumb creature has enough courtesy to at least quote correctly!


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> That dumb creature has enough courtesy to at least quote correctly!


Cute dog by the way.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> Cute dog by the way.


Thank you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> That dumb creature has enough courtesy to at least quote correctly!


so they all have guns now?



kelly4 said:


> ...*all them *"barefoots" want to wipe America off the face of the earth.





kelly4 said:


> *The ones with guns *don't like us. The ones who don't like us want us GONE. So yes, I will assume the ones they are shooting at want us dead.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so they all have guns now?


I'm not holding your hand while you lead me into saying something. I didn't say what you said I did, or what you wanted me to say. That makes you a two time loser. HA HA


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I'm not holding your hand while you lead me into saying something. I didn't say what you said I did, or what you wanted me to say. That makes you a two time loser. HA HA


so, do "all them" want to wipe us off the face of the earth, or do just "the ones with guns" want us gone/dead?

you can't have it both ways. i'll let you figure it out and get back to me.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I'm not holding your hand while you lead me into saying something. I didn't say what you said I did, or what you wanted me to say. That makes you a two time loser. HA HA


this actually kind of almost resembles "you're gay, I win!".


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 19, 2012)

peek a boo


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I didn't say what you said I did...





kelly4 said:


> ...*all them *"barefoots" want to wipe America off the face of the earth.





kelly4 said:


> *The ones with guns *don't like us. The ones who don't like us *want us GONE*. So yes, I will assume the ones they are shooting at *want us dead.*


wanting someone to leave your country is not the same as wanting to wipe a nation off the face of the earth.

and not "all them" have guns.

i'm seriously hoping you can't be THIS dumb.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 19, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> this actually kind of almost resembles "you're gay, I win!".


They could be brothers.


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


Quoted for length. And pad.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 19, 2012)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> Quoted for length. And pad.


So good of you.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Ohh Rah Devil dog. 4 rows myself.


Well Done Sir, 4 Rows meant you Sir were a Busy Man.

People like Buck will just try to belittle your service to your country as being blindly lead by The President of the Most Powerful Nation in the world and for keeping our country safe. So pricks like UB can spew his BS. thats right Buck we provide scum like you the freedon to say whatever you want. 

Must be a lack of self esteem for UB and abandonlife, or just plain old regret that they can't be us. yeah thats it


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

oh i see we have another picture poster. Looks like the same guy UB likes. Well you know what they say birds of a feather. You might want to try that program talk and type. LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> So pricks like UB can spew his BS. thats right Buck we provide scum like you the freedon to say whatever you want.


had no idea kuwait and iraq were threatening our first amendment rights.

learn something new every day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> oh i see we have another picture poster. Looks like the same guy UB likes. Well you know what they say birds of a feather. You might want to try that program talk and type. LOL


you're so smart.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if you're trying to say i am not a man, you'll only be trying to convince yourself. i can build a greenhouse, i can fix my car, i spit and scratch as much as the next guy, but refusing to serve in a pointless engagement which in no way protects our freedoms does nothing to make you any more of a man or make me any less of a man.
> 
> believe me, i did really super well on my ASVABs and i spoke 3 languages in high school, they tried to recruit me as hard as they could. i've got no desire to be a brainwashed, useful idiot bullet catcher like yourself.


Damn I was overthin you Buck shit you were just scared. Scared little boy went and ran behind a book and now hails himself as the defender of all racial injustice. You could have made a difference but Buck that time has passed you by. it hard to live with regret, it makes do stuff like post 13,000 posts on one website in two years.
Your just a miserable person. 

Well it doesn't matter you wouldn't have made it in the Service Buck. For all the reasons we have discussed about you today


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Damn I was overthin you Buck shit you were just scared. Scared little boy went and ran behind a book and now hails himself as the defender of all racial injustice. You could have made a difference but Buck that time has passed you by. it hard to live with regret, it makes do stuff like post 13,000 posts on one website in two years.
> Your just a miserable person.
> 
> Well it doesn't matter you wouldn't have made it in the Service Buck. For all the reasons we have discussed about you today


regret would have been serving in pointless engagements like you did.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Damn I was overthin you Buck shit you were just scared. Scared little boy went and ran behind a book and now hails himself as the defender of all racial injustice. You could have made a difference but Buck that time has passed you by. it hard to live with regret, it makes do stuff like post 13,000 posts on one website in two years.
> Your just a miserable person.
> 
> Well it doesn't matter you wouldn't have made it in the Service Buck. For all the reasons we have discussed about you today


Deciphering...


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> had no idea kuwait and iraq were threatening our first amendment rights.
> 
> learn something new every day.



You could have chose to do something in the Military beside Infantry, But you didn't cause you were scared. its as easy as that. 

So you have come up with all these assumption of what you think the Military is about, but you have never been there. So how do you really know,
you don't.

And you are speaking of two wars in 235 plus years. people like you come and go and the Corps is still here. But again you have never sered so you really don't know what the fuk you are talking about


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> You could have chose to do something in the Military beside Infantry, But you didn't cause you were scared. its as easy as that.
> 
> So you have come up with all these assumption of what you think the Military is about, but you have never been there. So how do you really know,
> you don't.


again, why would i want to serve when every engagement we've been in since WWII is pointless?

it's always funny when an internet gaylord like yourself pretends to know the contents of my own mind better than i do.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> regret would have been serving in pointless engagements like you did.


No regret is being you buck 13,000 reasons


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> again, why would i want to serve when every engagement we've been in since WWII is pointless?
> 
> it's always funny when an internet gaylord like yourself pretends to know the contents of my own mind better than i do.


well as much as you post i got ya figured out. 
scared little boy who lashes out at people he wishes he could have been.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> No regret is being you buck 13,000 reasons


do you hire retarded foreign children to compose your posts?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> well as much as you post i got ya figured out.
> scared little boy who lashes out at people he wishes he could have been.


coming from someone who thinks that he saved my freedom of speech by making sandwiches for the menfolk in iraq, it's pretty safe to say you have nothing figured out.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> again, why would i want to serve when every engagement we've been in since WWII is pointless?
> 
> Sorry Buck another sweeping claim thats all Opinion. You weren't there so how do you really know. You don't Buck. You just want to belittle everyone who served to make you feel better about being a pussy and not joining. You being so smart you could have changed things from the inside and done the Country some good but all you do is run America Down so that you can feel better about you. narcissist ring a bell


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Sorry Buck another sweeping claim thats all Opinion. You weren't there so how do you really know. You don't Buck. You just want to belittle everyone who served to make you feel better about being a pussy and not joining. You being so smart you could have changed things from the inside and done the Country some good but all you do is run America Down so that you can feel better about you. narcissist ring a bell


i don't want to belittle everyone who served, only certain dipshits. ya know, people who think that the constitution would have gone away had we not gone to iraq. idiots like that.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> UncleBuck said:
> 
> 
> > again, why would i want to serve when every engagement we've been in since WWII is pointless?
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> i think that not joining points less to being a pussy and more to being intelligent and/or informed.


not true.

hemlock is so smart that he knows exactly what was going on in my head over a decade ago better than i did based on nothing more then what very limited interaction we have had on the interweb.

i was just a pussy with the the best decoding score in the school and fluent in three languages, i was so scared of whatever desk they were going to sit me behind.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

i'm just going to go ahead and explain what was in my head when i decided against joining the military on my 18th birthday.

i scored exceptionally high on my ASVAB and spoke three languages and worked two jobs at the time. there were always recruiters on campus, and they especially tried to court me. they made all these great promises about how much i would be paid, what my position might be like (comfy), how early i could retire, and so on. looking back, except for the fact that i have met my wife, i would probably take the deal knowing what i know now. knowing i could be retired in less than a couple decades from now is a mind-boggling thought.

i didn't even want to go to college at the time, i just wanted to get high. my plan was to work. my parents are not of great means and i knew sending me to college would be incredibly difficult for them, and i had almost no desire to go anyway.

ends up my mom lands a dream job at the college as a nurse and gets my tuition at 1/4 of what it would be normally. my parents persuaded me into going to college based on the opportunities that come with having a degree and so i decided to go to college. met my wife and learned enough to realize i wasn't learning anything at college after a while, dropped out barely short of a degree so i could work.

the thought of a war worth fighting has passed my mind often. the only thing i would lay my life on the line to defend is against something that threatened our very way of life as americans. i don't see anything as meeting that criteria post-WWII. thus, i see no need to base my self-worth or manhood on becoming a homicidal nationalist for causes that in no way threaten our way of life as americans.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

in my uber-stoned rambling (it's 4/20 so fuck off), i am going to go ahead and thank hemlock.

even if there were a WWIII and i chose to enlist, they would not have me on the front lines like hemlock. nonetheless, i might be positioned somewhere in hostile territory, depending on meatheads like hemlock to defend said territory. 

so, in the ever unlikely scenario that hostile enemies, foreign or domestic, try to threaten my very way of life, i am thankful that there exist people like hemlock, who base their very existence and self-worth on the fact that they are unstoppable killing machines.

in the other 99.9999999% of all possible scenarios, however, i would like to see people like this institutionalized for their own safety and the safety of others. hemlock has already threatened my life on many occasions in this very thread, even professing to defend himself under the same law that other violent psychopaths who are antagonists to the topic of this thread are using.

the awesomeness and irony is too much for me.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

A new photograph obtained exclusively by ABC News showing the bloodied back of George Zimmerman's head, which was apparently taken three minutes after he shot and killed Trayvon Martin, gives possible credence to his claim that Martin had bashed his head against the concrete as Zimmerman fought for his life.​







http://abcnews.go.com/US/george-zimmerman-case-exclusive-photo-shows-bloodied-back/story?id=16177849#.T5FNxLM6y32


----------



## doc111 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't want to belittle everyone who served, only certain dipshits. ya know, people who think that the constitution would have gone away had we not gone to iraq. idiots like that.


But that's EXACTLY what you're doing with some of your posts. I don't think that Desert Storm was a "pointless engagemnt". Kuwait was invaded by its neighbor and we drove the invaders out! How is that pointless Buck?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 20, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Hemlock said:
> 
> 
> > i think that not joining points less to being a pussy and more to being intelligent and/or informed.
> ...


----------



## doc111 (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> A new photograph obtained exclusively by ABC News showing the bloodied back of George Zimmerman's head, which was apparently taken three minutes after he shot and killed Trayvon Martin, gives possible credence to his claim that Martin had bashed his head against the concrete as Zimmerman fought for his life.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmmmmmm.........looks like the defense's case just got a leg up! See, this is why I try not to rush to judgement. If this photo is authentic (and I don't see why it wouldn't be) then this could bolster the defense's argument that Zimmerman was attacked first and defended himself.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> in my uber-stoned rambling (it's 4/20 so fuck off), i am going to go ahead and thank hemlock.
> 
> even if there were a WWIII and i chose to enlist, they would not have me on the front lines like hemlock. nonetheless, i might be positioned somewhere in hostile territory, depending on meatheads like hemlock to defend said territory.
> 
> ...




again belittling military service only show everyone what a real POS you really are Buck.
And confims to me that you just wanted to be me and couldn't bring yourself to do it because your a scared. Its that simple. 
Your a jealous little man who sits behind a keyboard and try to show himself how smart he is by belittling others.

BTW thanks to all of you who repped me. I got more in one day pullin uncle DUMB ASS chain then I have since I joined. Now thats funny,,,,,,, people really do hate you Buck


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2012)

Spoke to some folks on the local cop force round here. They sayin this TM thing ain't nothin but for show. 
Ain't no jury gonna in Fla gonna convict a man for defending himself. Fla is a right to defend State and we take that shit serious.

Come on Down Uncle Buck...LOL


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> A new photograph obtained exclusively by ABC News showing the bloodied back of George Zimmerman's head, which was apparently taken three minutes after he shot and killed Trayvon Martin, gives possible credence to his claim that Martin had bashed his head against the concrete as Zimmerman fought for his life.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, so now we have a new piece of evidence that makes another 50 plus pages of this thread obsolete. I think we're up to about 300+ pages of the arguments by those who have already found him guilty to be contradicted by new evidence. 

It looks like there are at least two wounds that blood is coming from, suggesting multiple impacts, almost like someone was repeatedly hitting his head against something hard. 

It still doesn't mean he didn't attack Trayvon first, but does give more credence to Zimmerman's account. I hate to say I told you so, but...

Personal feelings of conviction chances, 40/60 and dropping. Chance of murder 2 conviction, zero.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

looks like it . . . . . .

i got a nick on my leg thats bleeding as much as that . . . .so not sure how much proof this is of any "life threatening" injuries . . . but definitely give some credibility to his story . . . .

murder 2 seems like a stretch . . . . . .. . . . . . . the big question I have is, do Mr.Z's actions leading up to the confrontation, what ever that may have happened, make him guilty of any crimes . . . i still see it as he put himself there directly effecting the situation negatively and resulting in the murder of Martin . . .and would that still be criminal neglegence?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 20, 2012)

I also wanted to point out another false claim that I had to endure for 100's of pages, the weight/size difference.

I've read now that Zimmerman is 5'8" and weighs 170 pounds, NOT the 250 pounds that was repeated on this thread endlessly.

Trayvon was 6'2" and 160 pounds.

In my mind it makes little difference to the outcome, but that wasn't how it was presented by the MSM and many on here. It was used as further damning evidence that Zimmerman's story had to be false.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2012)

To Uncle Buck

Son, we live in a world with walls that must be guarded. Who's gonna do it? You? You, Uncle Buck? I have more responsibility than you can fathom. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives! But deep down, in places you don't talk about at parties, - - you want me on that wall
you need me on that wall. We use words like honor, loyalty. They're the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline! I have neither the time or inclination to explain myself - 

to a man who rises and sleeps under the very blanket of freedom of which I provide

And then questions the manner in which I provide it

I'd rather you just said thank you Uncle Buck and went on your way. You don't know what I know.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

the glove doesnt fit . .. . does he must not have meant it . . . ?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> To Uncle Buck
> 
> Son, we live in a world with walls that must be guarded. Who's gonna do it? You? You, Uncle Buck? I have more responsibility than you can fathom. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives! But deep down, in places you don't talk about at parties, - - you want me on that wall
> you need me on that wall. We use words like honor, loyalty. They're the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline! I have neither the time or inclination to explain myself -
> ...


i dont get it . . .. . your jack nicholson .. . . .. or . .. . a shady government stooge? why would you choose to be that character and buck would be tom . . . criuse / a defense lawyer?

i need to get some coffee i think??


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 20, 2012)

Enough with the back and forth on service and all that, plenty enough said on both sides. Can we get back to the actual subject of the thread? Please?


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Enough with the back and forth on service and all that, plenty enough said on both sides. Can we get back to the actual subject of the thread? Please?


What a terrific idea!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

it was just a joke . . .. . . . 

this is going to be a long and painfull process much like the OJ or rodney king trial . . . . .and not because of anything other than the media and people getting out of hand

So no thoughts on the direct/indirect neglegence . . . . . . on Mr.Z's part for profiling and pursuing . .Martin? leading to a confrontaiton and martins murder/death?


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> it was just a joke . . .. . . .
> 
> this is going to be a long and painfull process much like the OJ or rodney king trial . . . . .and not because of anything other than the media and people getting out of hand
> 
> So no thoughts on the direct/indirect neglegence . . . . . . on Mr.Z's part for profiling and pursuing . .Martin? leading to a confrontaiton and martins murder/death?


Trayvon should have just went home.He had lots of time to get there.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

he wasnt on his way home . . . .?

isnt there a diagram of the layout of the apartments that show where their homes are and martin was close to his home i thought and was walking home when he was followed from the store? is not taking the most direct route home a admission of guilt and deserving of a confrontation? with less then credible authority figures?

he definetly going to plee i think to a lesser charge . .the fight matters notta when the whole situation would not have happened if he had kept his distance and let the officers do there job . . . . . dont you think that his death should by all rights been avoided . . .and if any decision to engage the situation should be looked at and judged for morality/premeditation?

i mean the only thing people can come up with that martin did wrong was he may have confronted zimmerman after zimmerman got near martin, and may have attacked him the whole martins gf hear Z ask maritn what are you doing here could be BS, does zimmerman confirm that he asked martin what he was doing in the area?

and a fight id no reason to shoot someone, and that image of his head is only proof that Zimmerman is a human and that he was bleeding after there scuffle that everyone agrees happened? not very much blood 

and the injuries i have seen from someones head being smashed into concrete looked and were much worse and dude was fine, he beat up the dudes who jumped him and split his skull . .. . . . still alive


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Okay, so now we have a new piece of evidence that makes another 50 plus pages of this thread obsolete. I think we're up to about 300+ pages of the arguments by those who have already found him guilty to be contradicted by new evidence.
> 
> It looks like there are at least two wounds that blood is coming from, suggesting multiple impacts, almost like someone was repeatedly hitting his head against something hard.
> 
> ...


The things is, this is not new evidence even to the general public. The police report lists Zimmerman's injuries. This is just the first photograph that shows the head injury, I am sure there will be more. Now those claiming the police report is just a pack of lies will have to resort to saying, "I have cut myself worse shaving... That sure doesn't look life threatening to me... If Z had stayed in his truck he would not have been assaulted...".


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> he wasnt on his way home . . . .?
> 
> isnt there a diagram of the layout of the apartments that show where their homes are and martin was close to his home i thought and was walking home when he was followed from the store? is not taking the most direct route home a admission of guilt and deserving of a confrontation? with less then credible authority figures?
> 
> ...


Zimmerman was not near Martin. He says in the 911 call that he lost him and that trayvon ran.Trayvon had plenty of time to get home.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

doesnt it show intent and context or frame of mind when someone actively chooses to engage a possibly dangerous and voilitile situation . . . . . . and said person also has a history of violence and inability to make rational descisions when angered/anxious or threatened?

how do these not matter?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

So he deserves to be shot because he didn't go home when being followed by a stranger?

I would've have confronted him too and if I would have smashed his head he would have left in a ambulance not been able to shoot me in my chest!


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So he deserves to be shot because he didn't go home when being followed by a stranger?
> 
> I would've have confronted him too and if I would have smashed his head he would have left in a ambulance not been able to shoot me in my chest!


He wasn't followed zimmerman's truck was parked.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So he deserves to be shot because he didn't go home when being followed by a stranger?
> 
> I would've have confronted him too and if I would have smashed his head he would have left in a ambulance not been able to shoot me in my chest!


That is apparently what Trayvon thought on that night as well. It probably would not have worked out very well for you either.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

it was never Z's job or responsibility to follow martin

he choose to engage the situation, by pursuing martin into the complex after he lost sight of him 

if anything martin tried to get away from the man by running and still heading inteh direction of his 
destination .. . i dont see how its relevent why or how long it took him to get to the spot where he was shot


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He wasn't followed zimmerman's truck was parked.


He was followed by zimmerz eyes and mind...


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> it was never Z's job or responsibility to follow martin
> 
> he choose to engage the situation, by pursuing martin into the complex after he lost sight of him
> 
> ...


If he were headed in the direction of his destination he would have got there.

0:15 &#8211; The best address I can give you is the clubhouse. [A]
0:45 &#8211; He&#8217;s just staring at the houses. Now he&#8217;s staring at me.
1:00 &#8211; He&#8217;s coming towards me.
1:20 &#8211; He&#8217;s coming to check me out.
2:08 &#8211; Shit, he&#8217;s running.
2:14 &#8211; Sound of truck door being closed. [C]
2:20 &#8211; He&#8217;s heading towards the back entrance. [referring to E]
2:25 &#8211; Are you following him? Yep.
2:45 &#8211; He ran&#8230; Zimmerman stops and completes the 911 call. [E]
4:05 &#8211; Call ends.
Here&#8217;s an estimate of Trayvon&#8217;s route back to Brandy Green&#8217;s townhouse with 911 call times included:


At a slow jogging pace, Trayvon is estimated to have arrived back at Brandy Green&#8217;s townhouse at around 2:40 on the 911 call.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

doesnt the order of events show that zimmerman folowed martin?

and could have chosen not too . . . . .is martin subject to zimmermans will?

and it seem that all accounts of what happened showed martin was aware of zimmerman following/or watching him . . . . .is martin not allowed to try and leave the situation without being accused of some kind of crime????


im confused seems martin did his best to get away from the situation and zimmerman did his best to make sure it happened?

and that means nothing because zimmerman cant fight?


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> doesnt the order of events show that zimmerman folowed martin?
> 
> and could have chosen not too . . . . .is martin subject to zimmermans will?
> 
> ...


He had 4 minutes to go like 100 ft.why didn't he go home.He should have been home before the 911 call even ended.Its not like zimmy blocked his path.Zimmey went east trayvon should have went south and into his house.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

its longer then a hundred feet and he could have been hiding from zimmerman . . would some stranger following you and checking you out make you wary?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He had 4 minutes to go like 100 ft.why didn't he go home.He should have been home before the 911 call even ended.Its not like zimmy blocked his path.Zimmey went east trayvon should have went south and into his house.








there is no compass or legend on your map but the one im looking at here http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-04-09/trayvon-martin-timeline-florida-shooting/54129274/1
your distance of travel is off by about a 650 feet by my estimates from the clubhouse to the murder site, and fromthe path you layed out on your map he was going south to his home. . . from the moment zimmerman said hes running to the back enterance . .. which couldnt be seen , Zimmerman assumed that was the way he was going and he was right east and south to his destination

how do you think that martin was not going home? from the club house area, east then south down the walkway???


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> its longer then a hundred feet and he could have been hiding from zimmerman . . would some stranger following you and checking you out make you wary?


So he hides and then decides to call his girlfriend? And have a quick chat?If I were scared I would want to get to safety.
I would have ran home locked the doors and windows,informed my parents, and called police.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

well martin doesnt live by your fears and he doesnt deserve to be harrased or questioned because of it?

cant excuse following someone with intent to confront becuase they do things different from you or I . . . .right?

not even the police are allowed to just harras people they have to have a reason . . .at least they do in my county . ..

martin didnt do a thing wrong but react to zimmermans advances? he is a victim before and after the scuffle, that either one just as likely started both seem like hot heads


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> well martin doesnt live by your fears and he doesnt deserve to be harrased or questioned because of it?
> 
> cant excuse following someone with intent to confront becuase they do things different from you or I . . . .right?
> 
> ...


Zimmerman patrolled the neighborhood for 7 years without a problem.Trayvon came for 1 week.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman patrolled the neighborhood for 7 years without a problem.Trayvon came for 1 week.



And since trayvon did not live in the neighborhood zimmerman had the right to be suspicious.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 20, 2012)

This must be an authentic photograph from that night. I mean, Zimmerman has no motive to disappear for a couple days, fabricate evidence, turn himself in, and then have the evidence surface. The photographer has had this picture supposedly since that night. SUDDENLY, ABC EXCLUSIVELY obtains evidence for a national case in Florida when investigators have been in contact with all the witnesses!? 

Sniff,sniff... What's that terrible smell...


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 20, 2012)

Zimmerman walks

[video=youtube;bhFHIlwCSq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhFHIlwCSq0[/video]


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 20, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Sniff,sniff... What's that terrible smell...


That's the smell of conspiracy going up in flames.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 20, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> This must be an authentic photograph from that night. I mean, Zimmerman has no motive to disappear for a couple days, fabricate evidence, turn himself in, and then have the evidence surface. The photographer has had this picture supposedly since that night. SUDDENLY, ABC EXCLUSIVELY obtains evidence for a national case in Florida when investigators have been in contact with all the witnesses!?
> 
> Sniff,sniff... What's that terrible smell...


Really? C'mon man!!!! I suppose it COULD be a fake, but if it is I'm sure the prosecution (or someone) will be able to easily prove this..........that's IF it's a fake. I'm guessing that ABC had their "experts" look at it to see if there were any signs of it being a fake.


----------



## jamaicanskunk (Apr 20, 2012)

This whole thing is turning florida into the sight for the next race war. Blacks are promoting crime against whites through the radio and highway signs. It suck that it happened, but more killing is not the way to go about it. The other day there was a lady on a radio show called cowhead, saying remember treyvon kill a cracker. I am so sick of the bull shit


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

desert dude said:


> That is apparently what Trayvon thought on that night as well. It probably would not have worked out very well for you either.


You and a couple other people in this thread I feel real sorry for! Like I said before you can tell what type of people you are just from what u post on this matter and I actually find it funny because if the shoe was on the other foot you wouldn't be saying that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

jamaicanskunk said:


> This whole thing is turning florida into the sight for the next race war. Blacks are promoting crime against whites through the radio and highway signs. It suck that it happened, but more killing is not the way to go about it. The other day there was a lady on a radio show called cowhead, saying remember treyvon kill a cracker. I am so sick of the bull shit


That's exactly what will happen if Zimmerman walks


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Apr 20, 2012)

Trayvon got shot while in the commission of a felony aggravated assault. Period. The End. Hell, I would have shot is ass too!!!

Zimmerman walks, rightfully so. Trayvon wasn't some poor kid going to get some skittles & an iced tea. He was a thug recently suspended for burglary tools and possession of MJ at school. Which I'm pretty sure is a felony! Poor, poor Trayvon. The media created this scandal and EVERYONE has swallowed not only the bait but the hook, line, sinker and the friggin' pole too!!!

Burn in hell Trayvon !!!!

I also donated $25 to help poor Georgie Zimmerman. George is the victim here. FREE GEORGE !!!

You can donate too - http://therealgeorgezimmerman.com/ click on the PayPal link and send a true PATRIOT some cash to help a brotha out!!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's exactly what will happen if Zimmerman walks


Because of that I bet Zimmerman doesn't get convicted of murder, but negligent homicide or someshit. He'll do a little time and the family will sue the shit out of him for wrongful death.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Because of that I bet Zimmerman doesn't get convicted of murder, but negligent homicide or someshit. He'll do a little time and the family will sue the shit out of him for wrongful death.


Agreed....kind of. I think he will walk in criminal court, then lose everything he's worth in civil court.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

HydroDawg421 said:


> Trayvon got shot while in the commission of a felony aggravated assault. Period. The End. Hell, I would have shot is ass too!!!
> 
> Zimmerman walks, rightfully so. Trayvon wasn't some poor kid going to get some skittles & an iced tea. He was a thug recently suspended for burglary tools and possession of MJ at school. Which I'm pretty sure is a felony! Poor, poor Trayvon. The media created this scandal and EVERYONE has swallowed not only the bait but the hook, line, sinker and the friggin' pole too!!!
> 
> ...


Lmao^^^^^ what a joke!

I wish some of you people lived in Ny


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

Zimmy's bail set for $150 000

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/blog/2012/apr/20/george-zimmerman-bond-hearing-live?newsfeed=true


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 20, 2012)

I refuse to exonerate or convict Zimmerman prematurely, I think it could still go either way depending on what new evidence/witnesses we haven't been exposed to yet. However, I have to chime in on a few points.

Zimmerman had every legal right to follow and speak to Trayvon, for any reason he so chooses. We all have the legal right to go anywhere we damn well please and speak to whomever we damn well please, unless specifically directed not to by signage or someone of authority FORBIDDING it (not suggesting or stating they don't need us to do so). I'm sorry if you don't agree on that point, but you are wrong if you think otherwise. It also doesn't negate his right to traditional self defense in any way, shape or form. You can argue the validity of SYG in this case, but not traditional self defense. None of the "following", "pursuing" or "stalking" matters if Zimmerman PHYSICALLY attacked Trayvon, just as none of it matters if Zimmerman had indeed decided to return to his vehicle and was attacked by Trayvon, as he claims.

The fact he was part of the neighborhood watch is inconsequential as he was on his way to the grocery store, NOT on patrol that evening.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's exactly what will happen if Zimmerman walks


That in and of itself is even more reason to acquit Zimmerman, not less, just to show the legal system will not be swayed by vengeful, gullible, violent idiots that would use it as an excuse to riot. They are no better and actually worse than the picture they paint of Zimmerman.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao^^^^^ what a joke!
> 
> I wish some of you people lived in Ny


Yes, New York, where only the criminals get to carry concealed weapons. Brilliant!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah sure! Sad very sad


----------



## jamaicanskunk (Apr 20, 2012)

HydroDawg421 said:


> Trayvon got shot while in the commission of a felony aggravated assault. Period. The End. Hell, I would have shot is ass too!!!
> 
> Zimmerman walks, rightfully so. Trayvon wasn't some poor kid going to get some skittles & an iced tea. He was a thug recently suspended for burglary tools and possession of MJ at school. Which I'm pretty sure is a felony! Poor, poor Trayvon. The media created this scandal and EVERYONE has swallowed not only the bait but the hook, line, sinker and the friggin' pole too!!!
> 
> ...




Wow someone who got the real story, finally. how many of you on here are actually from florida and not just talking shit from what national media says.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

a screw driver is a burglary tool if the police say so . . . . . ..means nothing . .. . and pot is harmless and you knwo it . . .lmfao

but the wife beater with a history of violence hes completely trusted to exercise his judgement. . . . . . and profile and follow someone creating the situation . .. that would never had happened had zimmerman just gone to the store to begun with??? i think making the choice to watch is fine and report to police fine . .. but that all changed when he got out of his vehicle to pursue him . . . he choose to engage the situation and i think is responsible to a degree no matter who started the fight?


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> a screw driver is a burglary tool if the police say so . . . . . ..means nothing . .. . and pot is harmless and you knwo it . . .lmfao
> 
> but the wife beater with a history of violence hes completely trusted to exercise his judgement. . . . . . and profile and follow someone creating the situation . .. that would never had happened had zimmerman just gone to the store to begun with??? i think making the choice to watch is fine and report to police fine . .. but that all changed when he got out of his vehicle to pursue him . . . he choose to engage the situation and i think is responsible to a degree no matter who started the fight?


Zimmerman also had a history of volunteering his time for the community.But no one mentions that.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman also had a history of volunteering his time for the community.But no one mentions that.




And no one mentions that all that stuff happened years ago.

I guess the mob does not belive a person can change.

Which is typical of the mob mentality !


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 20, 2012)

wow some of you people are absolutely retarded.... martin got caught with a dime bag and some womens jewelry..so he had it coming? wtf is wrong with you people?..zimmerman has a far greater history of violence than martin. how many of you have stole something when you were a kid and got popped by the police on a minor possesion of marijuana charge? i am guessing 75% answer yes to both questions...and the other 25% were fortunate enough to not get caught but could have on mor ethan one occasion.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman also had a history of volunteering his time for the community.But no one mentions that.


yes true but context . . .context

he does it because he thinks he is a cop . . . didnt he get fired from a security job for flipping out
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/03/31/1079454/-Zimmerman-was-Fired-from-Security-Job-after-he-Snapped-

and his attempts to volunteer seem more orientated to his control freak personality which is evident in his domestic abuse and his *battery of law enforcement officer,*resisting officer with violence, both felonies

his pattern of violence and aggreesion give much more credibility to him attacking/aprehend martin, like the account of what was heard over his phone call with his GF 7:16 phone goes dead, right after he asked Z why he was following him. . . .. a control freak like zimmerman may flip out if he is not responded too the way he wants and has a history of violence when people dont do what he wants? women cops and random others . .and you think Z has the mental faculties to figure out how deal with a situation correctly vs like a hot head with a gun

his character will be doom him . ..he will not get off this time . .. .multiple felonies charges, no convictions, from the past and violent crimes should have negatted his rights to own a gun . . .. . . . its time for him to except the punishment for his years of abuse of others civil liberties and the law

i wonder if he was actually had gotten in trouble in the past and got help for his anger issues is this woudl have happened .. . 2 lives were ruined that day . . . .


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> To Uncle Buck
> 
> Son, we live in a world with walls that must be guarded. Who's gonna do it? You? You, Uncle Buck? I have more responsibility than you can fathom. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives! But deep down, in places you don't talk about at parties, - - you want me on that wall
> you need me on that wall. We use words like honor, loyalty. They're the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline! I have neither the time or inclination to explain myself -
> ...


wow, did you think of that all by yourself?

LOL!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He had 4 minutes to go like 100 ft.why didn't he go home.He should have been home before the 911 call even ended.Its not like zimmy blocked his path.Zimmey went east trayvon should have went south and into his house.


very possible that zimmerman blocked his path, actually. you have no idea if zimmerman went south and then east to block his path.

you sure speak like you do, but that is just the subpar canadian education system catching up with you.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Apr 20, 2012)

Today's not so politically correct math equation:

Two men, one named George and the other named Trayvon, leave their homes in the same neighborhood at the exact same time. They are to travel .4 miles to the local Circle K and purchase 1 - Arizona Ice Tea & 1 bag of skittles. Who makes it home first?

LMFAO!!!


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> very possible that zimmerman blocked his path, actually. you have no idea if zimmerman went south and then east to block his path.
> 
> you sure speak like you do, but that is just the subpar canadian education system catching up with you.


If that were the case they would have ran into each other while zimmy was still on the horn with 911.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

so zimmerman apologized to martin's parents today. asked why he didn't do so before, he said "i was advised not to".

well, zimmerboy was also advised not to contact angela corey or sean fucking hannity for that matter, but he did so anyway.

this guy is fucking mental. he could walk base don his sub-70 IQ for all we know.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If that were the case they would have ran into each other while zimmy was still on the horn with 911.


lol, someone is really bad at math.

blame the subpar canadian education system.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> yes true but context . . .context
> 
> he does it because he thinks he is a cop . . . didnt he get fired from a security job for flipping out
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/03/31/1079454/-Zimmerman-was-Fired-from-Security-Job-after-he-Snapped-
> ...


His character will be the doom of him? LOL He has a history of being a volunteer watchmen(for the past 7 yrs),mentoring inner city troubled teens(for 2 yrs and continued mentoring the same kids even after the program was cut),Organized vigils and passed out flyers and posters when a homeless black man was beaten in sanford.He is a husband,has a full time job in insurance, and was in school to become a cop.Sounds like a real scumbag.

The assault on an officer was an undercover ATF that didn't announce himself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


>


the back entrance is more likely referring to the actual entrance down twin tress lane.

very possible zimmerman went through the gap between the houses south of the murder scene and cut martin off.

of course, none of this can be known, but cliffey and his canadian super-ESP seems damn certain.

what is that old saying about the idiots being certain of their idiocy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> The assault on an officer was an undercover ATF that didn't announce himself.


i only physically assault people once i am certain they are not law enforcement.

LOL!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If that were the case they would have ran into each other while zimmy was still on the horn with 911.



the phone call with 911 ended 3 min before the call with martins gf ended 

zimmerman was near the top of the pathway . .. . .he was serching for martin as his body was on the other end from when zimmerna hung up on the 911 call

and what does it matter if the LE was undercover . . . the point was zimmerman assaults people when it suites him, normally associated with Zimmerman not getting his way!!


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the back entrance is more likely referring to the actual entrance down twin tress lane.
> 
> very possible zimmerman went through the gap between the houses south of the murder scene and cut martin off.
> 
> ...


Zimmerman was on the phone for 2 minutes after trayvon ran.Trayvon had lots of time to get home even before zimmerman hung up the phone.He runs at 2:08 zimmerman is on the phone til 4:05.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman was on the phone for 2 minutes after trayvon ran.Trayvon had lots of time to get home even before zimmerman hung up the phone.He runs at 2:08 zimmerman is on the phone til 4:05.


so once he is home he has to go inside or he is suspect!!!!! man you got some wierd views on what people should and shouldnt do . . . . .

and since when he got off the phone he was at the north end of the path . . . .that seems to say he was looking for martin as he walked down the path and only near the end . . .where martin lived did he find him . . .near his home. . .. . while on the phone with his GF, he doesnt have to go inside once he is in his niegborhood he can hang out in the comone areae all he wants maybe he wanted to smoke a J . . .. . . .

zimmerman has no authority at all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so once he is home he has to go inside or he is suspect!!!!! man you got some wierd views on what people should and shouldnt do . . . . .


black people gotta know their place.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman was on the phone for 2 minutes after trayvon ran.Trayvon had lots of time to get home even before zimmerman hung up the phone.He runs at 2:08 zimmerman is on the phone til 4:05.


and martin was on the phone until a minute before the cops got there. he has every right to be on the phone and hanging out in the place where he is living.

if not for the no weed on him, i would think he was just looking to get high during halftime.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

The point is zimmerman didnt hunt down trayvon like everyone believes.Trayvon could have been home.He chose to confront zimmerman.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> The point is zimmerman didnt hunt down trayvon like everyone believes.Trayvon could have been home.He chose to confront zimmerman.


again, witness the failing of the subpar canadian education system.

martin was on the phone until a minute before the cops were there. martin has no requirement to go home, and talking on the phone is not how you do an ambush.

you have no evidence that martin confronted zimmerman. in fact, the last words his girlfriend heard him say were "why are you following me?", which indicates the opposite of whatever fable you're pushing.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> again, witness the failing of the subpar canadian education system.
> 
> martin was on the phone until a minute before the cops were there. martin has no requirement to go home, and talking on the phone is not how you do an ambush.
> 
> you have no evidence that martin confronted zimmerman. in fact, the last words his girlfriend heard him say were "why are you following me?", which indicates the opposite of whatever fable you're pushing.


He didn't make it very far in 6 minutes.He ran at 2:08 marked on the map zimmy was on the phone for 2 minutes after that with 911.Martin is on the phone with his g/f for another 3-4 minutes after that.Total of about 5-6 minutes.Yet he only travels feet from where he originally ran from.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He didn't make it very far in 6 minutes.He ran at 2:08 marked on the map zimmy was on the phone for 2 minutes after that with 911.Martin is on the phone with his g/f for another 3-4 minutes after that.Total of about 5-6 minutes.Yet he only travels feet from where he originally ran from.


you have no idea where he originally ran from. likely it is from the clubhouse that zimmerman talked about on that phone call, in which case, zimmerman would have had to drive his truck away from the clubhouse as he was describing in the call, and then follow martin on foot down the greenbelt.

end point is that you don't know, but the failings of the canadian education system have infused you with enough confidence in your idiocy to be certain.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

Like ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you have no idea where he originally ran from. likely it is from the clubhouse that zimmerman talked about on that phone call, in which case, zimmerman would have had to drive his truck away from the clubhouse as he was describing in the call, and then follow martin on foot down the greenbelt.
> 
> end point is that you don't know, but the failings of the canadian education system have infused you with enough confidence in your idiocy to be certain.


His truck was parked the entire 911 call.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> His truck was parked the entire 911 call.


you have no way of knowing this whatsoever.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

so apparently, zimmerman is sorry for killing martin, but only because he thought martin was a little younger than him.

also, the prosecuting attorney, when asked if there was reason to believe that zimmerman's statements to the police were false, simply answered "yes".

shit is getting real here. 

i'm just glad this thing went to court so we can have a full look at the facts and determine who is exactly at fault and for what. but for the prosecuting attorney to state so starkly that zimmerman was lying to the police? yeah, this could be a trial for the ages.

buckle up, folks.

and cliffey, put on your helmet.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you have no way of knowing this whatsoever.



But you know how it all went down !


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> But you know how it all went down !


witness the intellect of the average floridian.

apparently, my assertion that we have no way of knowing certain details is to be read as "i know all the details".

i swear, if mindmelted had a tail, he would spend all day chasing it. poor fella is probably still wondering who that guy in the mirror is.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> But you know how it all went down !


I know that Martin would still be alive if Zimmerman had not profiled, followed, and then shot by Zimm


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> witness the intellect of the average floridian.
> 
> apparently, my assertion that we have no way of knowing certain details is to be read as "i know all the details".
> 
> i swear, if mindmelted had a tail, he would spend all day chasing it. poor fella is probably still wondering who that guy in the mirror is.



Funny how you say that! But you where posting the above while i was doing mine.

So i did not see that you said that,And all you seem to know how to do is belittle people.

You must be a very small human being by doing so all the time to make yourself feel like a man(which we all know you are not)


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 20, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Agreed....kind of. I think he will walk in criminal court, then lose everything he's worth in civil court.


If I were Zimmerman I would be suing some of these MSM for libel.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I know that Martin would still be alive if Zimmerman had not profiled, followed, and then shot by Zimm



All of it your opinion and nothing else.

Not based on hard facts for sure !


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> All of it your opinion and nothing else.
> 
> Not based on hard facts for sure !


lol.

there are no hard facts that zimmerman followed martin? must be deaf.

there are no hard facts that zimmerman killed martin? you must be blind and dumb as well.

but none of that is surprising.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 20, 2012)

Martin would still be alive if he wasn't such a pathetic runner. His top speed is less than Zimmermans walking speed.


----------



## zambonic (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not sure why there is no thread on this yet.
> 
> the police force is corrupt, zimmerman is a cold blooded murderer, and life goes on as normal for everyone but trayvan and his family.
> 
> such a travesty.


But wait a minute, you had already convicted him back on the 21st of March.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.
> 
> there are no hard facts that zimmerman followed martin? must be deaf.
> 
> ...




Yes UB we know you can belittle people.

Must make you feel real good inside.

What a pathetic little man you are(and man is used very loosely)


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> If I were Zimmerman I would be suing some of these MSM for libel.


It does appear that you and Zimmerman have a lot in common.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so apparently, zimmerman is sorry for killing martin, but only because he thought martin was a little younger than him.
> 
> also, the prosecuting attorney, when asked if there was reason to believe that zimmerman's statements to the police were false, simply answered "yes".
> 
> ...


more little tidbits...

Gilbreath also said evidence does not back up parts of Zimmerman's story, such as his claim that Martin was slamming his head against a sidewalk just before he pulled out his handgun and shot the teenager.
"That is not consistent with the evidence we found," said Gilbreath, who did not provide details.
​http://www.freep.com/article/20120420/NEWS07/120420014/Judge-in-Trayvon-Martin-case-to-decide-if-George-Zimmerman-should-be-granted-bail?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|p


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Yes UB we know you can belittle people.
> 
> Must make you feel real good inside.
> 
> What a pathetic little man you are(and man is used very loosely)


Well gee look at what you said. Hell you are now arguing facts. Everything I said was a fact. What else can we say about you


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Yes UB we know you can belittle people.
> 
> Must make you feel real good inside.
> 
> What a pathetic little man you are(and man is used very loosely)


if you didn't say that there are no hard facts that martin was followed and killed, i wouldn't have to belittle you.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Well gee look at what you said. Hell you are now arguing facts. Everything I said was a fact. What else can we say about you


Profiling= Not a fact

Following= Not illegal

Shot to death = should have not jumped on him


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

zambonic said:


> But wait a minute, you had already convicted him back on the 21st of March.


did you just finish your two day long ted nugent fap session?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Profiling= Not a fact
> 
> Following= Not illegal
> 
> Shot to death = should have not jumped on him


profiling fact...It was exactly what he did when he called 911..and you wonder why people call you stupid


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Profiling= Not a fact
> 
> Following= Not illegal
> 
> Shot to death = *should have not jumped on him*


so he followed someone who he had not profiled? that makes no sense.

and speaking of facts, you have zero evidence of the bolded part.

do you see why you are so worthy of belittling? we can hear your sad little mind short circuiting from over the internet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> more little tidbits...
> 
> Gilbreath also said evidence does not back up parts of Zimmerman's story, such as his claim that Martin was slamming his head against a sidewalk just before he pulled out his handgun and shot the teenager.
> "That is not consistent with the evidence we found," said Gilbreath, who did not provide details.
> ​http://www.freep.com/article/20120420/NEWS07/120420014/Judge-in-Trayvon-Martin-case-to-decide-if-George-Zimmerman-should-be-granted-bail?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|p


does no one else find it interesting that the state is confident that zimmerman's story is BS and that he lied to the police?

they tipped their hand here big time. o'mara better be as good an attorney as he seems.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Agreed....kind of. I think he will walk in criminal court, then lose everything he's worth in civil court.


Nope. That is one of the many great things about the SYG law: you are immune from civil suits as a result of legitimately defending yourself.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so he followed someone who he had not profiled? that makes no sense.
> 
> and speaking of facts, you have zero evidence of the bolded part.
> 
> do you see why you are so worthy of belittling? we can hear your sad little mind short circuiting from over the internet.




Only your little crowd of cronies...


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

These @#$%^ always get away...What type of people ???? Tall people ??? People with skittles????? People with hoodies ???? nope Zimmerman was not profiling.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> does no one else find it interesting that the state is confident that zimmerman's story is BS and that he lied to the police?
> 
> they tipped their hand here big time. o'mara better be as good an attorney as he seems.


O'mara should be looking for a plea deal


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Profiling= Not a fact
> 
> Following= Not illegal
> 
> Shot to death = should have not jumped on him


1) Uncertain.
2) true.
3) very true ... wasn't shooting him quite enough? Being on top of him afterwards (if the witness account was straight) was in questionable taste. cn


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> does no one else find it interesting that the state is confident that zimmerman's story is BS and that he lied to the police?
> 
> they tipped their hand here big time. o'mara better be as good an attorney as he seems.


Dale Gilbreath, an investigator for the state attorney's office, testified that he does not know whether Martin or Zimmerman threw the first punch and that there is no evidence to disprove Zimmerman's contention that he was walking back to his vehicle when confronted by Martin.
​Doesn't sound like very damning evidence.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> black people gotta know their place.


Ah, there is the pustulent uterus we all know and love.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> 1) Uncertain.
> 2) true.
> 3) very true ... wasn't shooting him quite enough? Being on top of him afterwards (if the witness account was straight) was in questionable taste. cn


He was profiling. When he called 911 he profiled Martin as a suspicious character who looked like he was up to no good..also that he was high or something. Now you tell me why he said these things if he is not profiling ????


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

londonfog said:


> O'mara should be looking for a plea deal


they really have his balls in a salad grinder here.

risk life in prison on a case where the state has tipped its hat that they have some damning stuff in store, or take a manslaughter plea now to avoid the damning stuff later.

in any case, it looks like if it goes to trial (it appears it will based on predictions i've read), manslaughter is in the bag there as well.

that apology did not do zimmerboy any favors, to be sure. one of the worst apologies ever. ever.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Dale Gilbreath, an investigator for the state attorney's office, testified that he does not know whether Martin or Zimmerman threw the first punch and that there is no evidence to disprove Zimmerman's contention that he was walking back to his vehicle when confronted by Martin.
> ​Doesn't sound like very damning evidence.


*

the prosecuting attorney, when asked if there was reason to believe that zimmerman's statements to the police were false, simply answered "yes".​
​

**

Gilbreath also said evidence does not back up parts of Zimmerman's story, such as his claim that Martin was slamming his head against a sidewalk just before he pulled out his handgun and shot the teenager.
"That is not consistent with the evidence we found," said Gilbreath, who did not provide details.
​http://www.freep.com/article/2012042...CFRONTPAGE%7Cp​
​

*


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree ^^^^^


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so apparently, zimmerman is sorry for killing martin, but only because he thought martin was a little younger than him.
> 
> also, the prosecuting attorney, when asked if there was reason to believe that zimmerman's statements to the police were false, simply answered "yes".
> 
> ...


You left out another interesting fact. Z's defense attorney questioned the prosecutor's investigator and asked him if he knows who started to whole thing. The investigator's response: No.

A good judge will dismiss the murder 2 charge. There is no probably cause to arrest.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2012)

londonfog said:


> He was profiling. When he called 911 he profiled Martin as a suspicious character who looked like he was up to no good..also that he was high or something. Now you tell me why he said these things if he is not profiling ????


I don't see that calling someone "suspicious" or "possibly high" is any sort of ethnic or race identifier. I stand by "uncertain" at this time. cn


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You left out another interesting fact. Z's defense attorney questioned the prosecutor's investigator and asked him if he knows who started to whole thing. The investigator's response: No.
> 
> A good judge will dismiss the murder 2 charge. There is no probably cause to arrest.


says the guy who just knew Ron Paul could win the nomination from the GOP..how that working for ya


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I don't see that calling someone "suspicious" or "possibly high" is any sort of ethnic or race identifier. I stand by "uncertain" at this time. cn


you're going by the racial profiling standard, which is not the claim we are making. at least not me.


----------



## zambonic (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> did you just finish your two day long ted nugent fap session?


Nice Avatar.. yea I will stand with Ted any day. Meanwhile you can stand with self proclaimed socialist Lawrence baby!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I don't see that calling someone "suspicious" or "possibly high" is any sort of ethnic or race identifier. I stand by "uncertain" at this time. cn


who said racial profile ????? not I ..please read without the adding of words...I said profile, in which Zimmerbutt did do.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're going by the racial profiling standard, which is not the claim we are making. at least not me.


Thank you sir for paying the fuck attention


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

londonfog said:


> says the guy who just knew Ron Paul could win the nomination from the GOP..how that working for ya


Hahahahahaha. In every post that I made on the possibility of RP getting the nomination I said, "there is no way the republican party will nominate Paul'.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

zambonic said:


> I will stand with Ted any day.


lol.

........


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Hahahahahaha. In every post that I made on the possibility of RP getting the nomination I said, "there is no way the republican party will nominate Paul'.


soooo if you knew that.. does that make Ron Paul one stupid old fucker for wasting time and money going after something, in a way in which, he could NEVER achieve it ????


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/blog/2012/apr/20/george-zimmerman-bond-hearing-live?newsfeed=true

good timeline of the hearing today.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

I think the decision for him to get on the stand was his (Zim) and he made his lawyer put him up... A good lawyer would never have you do that, but we all know how out of control Zimmerman can get. I guess his lawyer just said ok


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 20, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Really? C'mon man!!!! I suppose it COULD be a fake, but if it is I'm sure the prosecution (or someone) will be able to easily prove this..........that's IF it's a fake. I'm guessing that ABC had their "experts" look at it to see if there were any signs of it being a fake.


So main stream media is evidence in a court of law now!? Canada, oh Canada, yer lookin' good now, Canada...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 20, 2012)

The photograph is useless unless recovered by investigators, and logged through chain of custody. Why were Florida's best so awful at obtaining very important evidence? Why does this photographer JUST NOW realise he's holding the golden ticket, and release it to ABC!? You C'mon, man...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I think the decision for him to get on the stand was his (Zim) and he made his lawyer put him up... A good lawyer would never have you do that, but we all know how out of control Zimmerman can get. I guess his lawyer just said ok


what's really bad about it as that he is already making sworn statements about his mindset on the night of the murder. that is just extra evidence.

"i did not know if he was armed or not" - does zimmerman see everyone in the world as armed and dangerous?

"i did not know how old he was" - does it make it OK to chase someone down with your loaded pistol if they are your age instead of a kid?

and seriously, why apologize now? why not 50 days ago? why not put it up on his website? why wait until all the media cameras are on him? why not try to call and apologize around the time he was calling hannity?

so much fail here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> The photograph is useless unless recovered by investigators, and logged through chain of custody. Why were Florida's best so awful at obtaining very important evidence? Why does this photographer JUST NOW realise he's holding the golden ticket, and release it to ABC!? You C'mon, man...


completely anonymous source, too.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 20, 2012)

londonfog said:


> soooo if you knew that.. does that make Ron Paul one stupid old fucker for wasting time and money going after something, in a way in which, he could NEVER achieve it ????


Liberty, all for Liberty... Spreading the Idea

"Liberty, when it begins to take root, is a plant of rapid growth." - George Washington​


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Liberty, all for Liberty... Spreading the Idea
> 
> "Liberty, when it begins to take root, is a plant of rapid growth." - George Washington​


yeah right...dumb azz should have never ran a race he knew was rigged against him..I would have more respect if he had the balls again to run 3rd party..Fuck what can't be done and just do it. Wasted all that money for what. None of his ideas are getting pushed forward. Hell I could have got him a cheaper deal just by running " message ads " to spread his so-called word." Winning by losing" the Ron Paul way.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

still waiting for a transcript of the hearing to be made available, but huffpo is reporting that zimmerman was asked if he changed his story to police, to which he said no. the prosecution also seems to have numerous contradictions and inconsistencies with zimmerman's immediate interview after the crime. methinks a trap has been laid and that zimmerman was an idiot to get on that stand.

awaiting transcript eagerly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/1204/20/cnr.01.html

transcript part 1.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

ok who took the picture of Zimmermans head.. Apparently it was not the police or EMT.??? this is crazy


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

george, the perennial victim...

DE LA RIONDA: Ma'am, I provided the actual arrest document to the court and also to defense counsel. But I want to read to you a pertinent part. It states the officer to the affidavit, the arrest warrant -- I'm sorry, the actual arrest warrant states, "I identified myself as a state police officer and showed Zimmerman my badge and asked him to leave the area. He stated, 'I don't care who you are.' I again asked Zimmerman to leave. He stated the F-word and he said you. At that time I attempted to escort Zimmerman from the interview room and he shrugged away from me and pushed my arms away with his hands. After a short struggle he was placed in handcuffs and detained."

Did you discuss that battle with your husband, ma'am?

S. ZIMMERMAN: Yes, I did.

DE LA RIONDA: Did he tell you it was a misunderstanding or an accident? 

S. ZIMMERMAN: No, he didn't say it was an accident.

DE LA RIONDA: He admitted that he struck a police officer when the police officer told him to abide by his commands?

S. ZIMMERMAN: The police officer didn't identify himself.​


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

oh, george, you victim you. having to beat up women in "self defense" as well...

DE LA RIONDA: Were you aware -- so Mr. Zimmerman told you (INAUDIBLE) with Ms. Zuazo? 

S. ZIMMERMAN: Yes, he did.

DE LA RIONDA: In which she alleged in this affidavit that Mr. Zimmerman pushed him -- pushed her, excuse me, and then he with his open hand smacked her in the mouth and asked her how it felt?

S. ZIMMERMAN: No, I'm not aware of that.

DE LA RIONDA: OK. He then -- I'm sorry. I'm referencing (INAUDIBLE) since the court has, I'm going just to refer to parts of it.

UNIDENTIFIED MALE: That's fine.

DE LA RIONDA: He picked me up and threw me on the bed. Got up to leave and he grabbed me again -- and put her on the bed. You weren't aware of that incident?

S. ZIMMERMAN: I am aware he had to protect himself from being attacked from her​


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

zimmerman turns the other cheek when provoked? so much fail. that must explains why he tracks down motorists and calls the cops on them. LOL!

O'MARA: There has been concern about the question over whether or not George is a violent person. Do you believe that your son is a violent person?

R. ZIMMERMAN: Absolutely not.

O'MARA: And can you expound on that?

R. ZIMMERMAN: I have never known him to be violent at all, unless he was provoked and then he would turn the other cheek.​


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

everyone is always attacking him


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

apparently the FBI analyzed the voices on the tapes as well, and it is part of the prosecution's investigation. 

O'MARA: Witnesses heard people arguing, sounded like a struggle. During this time, witnesses heard numerous calls for help. Some of this was recorded. Trayvon's mom reviewed the 911 calls and identified the cry for help and Trayvon Martin's voice. Did you do any forensic analysis on that voice tape?

GILBREATH: Did I?

O'MARA: Did you or are you aware of anything?

GILBREATH: The "Orlando Sentinel" had someone do it and the FBI has had someone do it.

O'MARA: Is that part of your investigation?

GILBREATH: Yes.​


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

londonfog said:


> everyone is always attacking him


but he just turns the other cheek! 

he would never do things like throw his girlfriend down on the bed, smack her with his open hand, and ask "how did that feel?"

and he would never tell a police officer "i don't care who you are, fuck you!" before assaulting him.

he just turns the other cheek, as evidenced by his violence free history.

LOL!


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 20, 2012)

how old is shellie zimmerman? having a hard time finding out


wanna be cop and fake tough guy zimm has a history of claiming self defense..against women and men...what a turd


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 20, 2012)

maybe he means turn the other butt cheek to run for his revolver


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 20, 2012)

It'll be be hilarious after Zimmerman gets acquitted, he sues and wins against the state. As a libertarian, it will piss me off that tax money went to something so stupid because of liberals like Bucky. Liberals like him alone should foot the bill. I personally don't give a fuck, but find the whole situation amusing and thats why I post.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 20, 2012)

he may walk because the justice system is seriously flawed ..he has zero chance at ever winning a civil case against the state for wrongful prosecution...about as much as o.j. would have had..


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> It'll be be hilarious after Zimmerman gets acquitted, he sues and wins against the state. As a libertarian, it will piss me off that tax money went to something so stupid because of liberals like Bucky. Liberals like him alone should foot the bill. I personally don't give a fuck, but find the whole situation amusing and thats why I post.


We have already deemed you as confused MR.EIC but no AHC


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2012)

londonfog said:


> who said racial profile ????? not I ..please read without the adding of words...I said profile, in which Zimmerbutt did do.


Then I must admit ignorance ... only ever heard of profiling by appearance, which means race/ethnicity. What sort of profiling am I missing? cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

this looks to be getting juicy already.

UNIDENTIFIED MALE: And isn't it true that a lot of statements that he made do not make sense in terms of the injuries that he described. Did he not describe to the police that Mr. Martin had him on the ground and kept bashing his head on the concrete over and over and just physically beating him with his hands? 

GILBREATH: He has said that, yes. 

UNIDENTIFIED MALE: And isn't it true that there is evidence that indicates that's not true? 

GILBREATH: Yes. 

UNIDENTIFIED MALE: Did he also not state that at some point, he the defendant -- did he not state or claim that the victim in this case, Mr. Martin, put both hands one over his mouth and one over his nose so that he couldn't breathe? 

GILBREATH: Yes. 

UNIDENTIFIED MALE: And all of sudden that's when he was able to get free and grab the gun. Or I'm sorry, Martin was grabbing for the gun, did he not claim that too at some point. climb that? 

GILBREATH: Yes. 

UNIDENTIFIED MALE: But -- and I'm going to get into every little contradiction but wouldn't you agree that a lot of his statements can be contradicted by the evidence either witnesses or just based on what he says himself? 

GILBREATH: Yes. ​


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Then I must admit ignorance ... only ever heard of profiling by appearance, which means race/ethnicity. What sort of profiling am I missing? cn


Apparently you are profiling someone when they do out of the ordinary things. But its not like the government doesn't ask us to profile every day now does it?

[video=youtube;yDgG0w-OMAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDgG0w-OMAE[/video]


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 20, 2012)

uncle buck...........how old is shellie zimm?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Then I must admit ignorance ... only ever heard of profiling by appearance, which means race/ethnicity. What sort of profiling am I missing? cn


are you really saying that the only profiling you know of is to be racial ??? You can be profiled by the clothing you wear, which could have nothing to do with race.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> uncle buck...........how old is shellie zimm?


i have no idea, but she's pretty fugly.

http://fandaily.info/news/watch-shellie-zimmerman-trayton-martin-killer-george-zimmerman/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=watch-shellie-zimmerman-trayton-martin-killer-george-zimmerman


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're going by the racial profiling standard, which is not the claim we are making. at least not me.


I know of only one other application for the word, i.e. "consumer profiling". I know much has been made of Skittles, but that cannot apply here. The Skittles-possession angle didn't emerge until after the event.

About profiling:
http://definitions.uslegal.com/p/profiling/

So if i am missing something, please inform me ... cn

<edit> I did miss something. Please refer to my response to Londonfog below. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2012)

londonfog said:


> are you really saying that the only profiling you know of is to be racial ??? You can be profiled by the clothing you wear, which could have nothing to do with race.


Oh I see ... it's the hoodie thing. I concede, as hoodies seem to be associated with society's lower strata but without race/ethnic content. Where I live, most hoodies I see have "Realtree"-style graphics. cn


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I know of only one other application for the word, i.e. "consumer profiling". I know much has been made of Skittles, but that cannot apply here. The Skittles-possession angle didn't emerge until after the event.
> 
> About profiling:
> http://definitions.uslegal.com/p/profiling/
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Profiling


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 20, 2012)

he profiled him as black male ...don't recognize him = criminal ...anyway wow is that bitch ugly..you ain't lying ..... believe i read a month or so back that the fat ugly bitch is only 20...so she married this douchebag when she was 15?


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> he profiled him as black male ...don't recognize him = criminal ...anyway wow is that bitch ugly..you ain't lying ..... believe i read a month or so back that the fat ugly bitch is only 20...so she married this douchebag when she was 15?


He didn't even know he was black when he called 911.He said he "looked" black.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

I see now why his azz didn't want to stay home ...Hell if my wife looked like that I would stay out the house too.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He didn't even know he was black when he called 911.He said he "looked" black.




Not according to the MOB !!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> he profiled him as black male ...don't recognize him = criminal ...anyway wow is that bitch ugly..you ain't lying ..... believe i read a month or so back that the fat ugly bitch is only 20...so she married this douchebag when she was 15?


He only said "suspicious" and "possibly high or something". That isn't overtly racial. The hodie thing made me change my tune ... it's socioeconomic but not confined to any ethnic/racial userbase. cn


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 20, 2012)

londonfog said:


> We have already deemed you as confused MR.EIC but no AHC


Oh wow you're dumb. I'm not on the dole at all and I should be apparently? God forbid I want taxes back I shouldn't be paying for in the first place. Gas, income, sales and , medical ( my medical bills would be less if liberals kept their meddling asses away from me.)


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> he profiled him as black male ...don't recognize him = criminal ...anyway wow is that bitch ugly..you ain't lying ..... believe i read a month or so back that the fat ugly bitch is only 20...so she married this douchebag when she was 15?


Ugh, that's his wife? He should have sicked her on Trayvon instead of using a gun. Her head looks like it could handle just about anything. Run around head butting shit all day tearing shit up.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 20, 2012)

would you wear a hood if it was raining? i know i would if given the choice


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 20, 2012)

i dunno how anyone could get their dick hard to stick that pig...now i see why the guy is so angry


----------



## londonfog (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He didn't even know he was black when he called 911.He said he "looked" black.


he also said "he is a black male with a button on his shirt"...suggest you listen to the whole 911 tape again.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

londonfog said:


> he also said "he is a black male with a button on his shirt"...suggest you listen to the whole 911 tape again.


But he didn't know that when he initially made the call.Race wasn't a factor when he called 911.So the racial profiling thing goes out the window.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 20, 2012)

zimm called 911 7 times since august to report a "suspicious "person...all 7 were black...sense a pattern????


----------



## Dark Moon (Apr 20, 2012)

He had an idea the kid was Black because he mentioned on the call when asked that he looks black, right from the start. If he didn't think he was Black he would not have
said so. So that means he already had an idea that Trayvon was Black. How does one look Black at night, with a hoodie on? Unless you thought the person you're looking at
is...common sense to me.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> zimm called 911 7 times since august to report a "suspicious "person...all 7 were black...sense a pattern????


Actually thats not entirely true 7 calls since august 5 were BM's 1 was a WM and 1 was some children playing in the street.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2012)

Dark Moon said:


> He had an idea the kid was Black because he mentioned on the call when asked that he looks black, right from the start. If he didn't think he was Black he would not have
> said so. So that means he already had an idea that Trayvon was Black. How does one look Black at night, with a hoodie on? Unless you thought the person you're looking at
> is...common sense to me.



Try not using the edited version to go by next time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

Still defending huh


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He didn't even know he was black when he called 911.He said he "looked" black.


there goes cliffey, showing off that subpar canadian education once again.

we have no way to know what zimmerman knew about martin before he called 911, yet clifford the dog goes asserting it as fact.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I see now why his azz didn't want to stay home ...Hell if my wife looked like that I would stay out the house too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> He only said "suspicious" and "possibly high or something". That isn't overtly racial. The hodie thing made me change my tune ... it's socioeconomic but not confined to any ethnic/racial userbase. cn


he profiled him as a thief on drugs, basically.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Ugh, that's his wife? He should have sicked her on Trayvon instead of using a gun. Her head looks like it could handle just about anything. Run around head butting shit all day tearing shit up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i dunno how anyone could get their dick hard to stick that pig...now i see why the guy is so angry


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> zimm called 911 7 times since august to report a "suspicious "person...all 7 were black...sense a pattern????


can you cite this? if this is true, then we can say with some degree of confidence that zimmerman not only profiled martin, but racially profiled him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Dark Moon said:


> He had an idea the kid was Black because he mentioned on the call when asked that he looks black, right from the start. If he didn't think he was Black he would not have
> said so. So that means he already had an idea that Trayvon was Black. How does one look Black at night, with a hoodie on? Unless you thought the person you're looking at
> is...common sense to me.


*D*o
*U*
*K*now
*E*very

*A*verage
*N*ame
*T*hat
*H*e
*O*ften
*N*ever
*Y*o yo

?


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Apr 20, 2012)

"Free Zimmerman",,,It's a Race war...Black and white and Hispanic!...The "Black's",,,have started a "Race war IMO",,,and they are winning!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

fact: on the 911 call, zimmerman describes martin as looking like he is in his "late teens".

fact: under oath today, zimmerman said that he thought martin was "a little bit younger" than him.

did zimmerman start off this whole thing by lying under oath? i think so.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he profiled him as a thief on drugs, basically.


A possible thief on possible drugs. But his "**** always get away" mumble rather supports that version. 
Trouble is, all this profiling talk, of either Trayvon (thief in hoodie on drugs) and Zimmerman (angry wannabe cop with something to prove) is not about facts or established boundaries of the event. It's about statistical risk factors alloyed with the irreducible prejudice of the profiler. Statistics in the Clemensian sense ... "there are lies, damned lies, and statistics".
I realize that in this, RIU's Star Chamber of public opinion, the profiling stuff is pretty much all we have to go on. But I maintain that conclusions suggested by such extrapolations from (itself controversial) past performance is awfully thin material on which to base a personal verdict. Since I don't have a big fabric balloon with a wicker gondola, I have no real use for it. cn


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fact: on the 911 call, zimmerman describes martin as looking like he is in his "late teens".
> 
> fact: under oath today, zimmerman said that he thought martin was "a little bit younger" than him.
> 
> did zimmerman start off this whole thing by lying under oath? i think so.


 What he remeber's and thinks now after all this "Hate" and "Racist Threat's"against his life and familie's life is "Crazy",,,WTF,,,This is a "OJ",,,Black Racist problem all over again!,,,Man I tell ya,,,Wake up! This is BS.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> What he remeber's and thinks now after all this "Hate" and "Racist Threat's"against his life and familie's life is "Crazy",,,WTF,,,This is a "OJ",,,Black Racist problem all over again!,,,Man I tell ya,,,Wake up! This is BS.


peanut buter,,,and "jelly"!,,,on toast,,,And a box of aminal crackers! This is Sparta!,,,


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Apr 20, 2012)

No, This is "Organized Hatred",,,Sparta has yet to get involved!


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fact: on the 911 call, zimmerman describes martin as looking like he is in his "late teens".
> 
> fact: under oath today, zimmerman said that he thought martin was "a little bit younger" than him.
> 
> did zimmerman start off this whole thing by lying under oath? i think so.


You get funnier by the day, UB! Thanks for that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You get funnier by the day, UB! Thanks for that.


so you think those two statements are perfectly consistent? no wonder you buy the rest of zimmerman's tall tale.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Apr 20, 2012)

It's a Tall tale for a "Pale skin" killing a "Black Skin",,,and Then "executing him",,,In the name of "Racist",,,Where these "Mob's of Black's" are ready to kill the "White's" and disrupt The Justice system,,,Don't bow down to this BS,,,He's a Scapegoat,,,For "Hatred".


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so you think those two statements are perfectly consistent? no wonder you buy the rest of zimmerman's tall tale.


What I think is that you seize on a whole host of irrelevant issues, then relentlessly pound them into the ground as if they mean anything. You can't win a debate by simply repeating irrelevancies. When you are not spouting irrelevant non-sense, you switch over to claims of conspiracies that are ridiculous on their face. You totally ignore the analysis of Dershowitz. Wanting Zimmer to be guilty of a crime does not make him guilty of a crime.

The prosecutor might have some evidence up her skirt that I am not aware of. What I have seen so far only supports Zimmerman's account of what happened.

"He laid in the morgue for three days with a 'John Doe' tag on his toe"
"It all happened in the grass"
"...late teens... a little younger..."
"twice Trayvon's size..."


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 20, 2012)

You know this whole argument was created to entice argument. I am glad that the media still has a hold of your nuts, because they left mine along time ago. 


1) George followed Trevon. 
2) Trevon notices someone looking.
3) Something happens<<<<<<<<<<<<
4) George gets out of his car 
5) Wow George is getting fucked up in a fight/ or George is fine with no fist/head contact, in distress stand your ground law stands.




Just because you are being watched does not mean you can turn around and confront this person violently. this case will turn down to who started the confrontation. what happened that George got out of the car. Did trey throw something or did George get out on his own will.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 20, 2012)

desert dude said:


> What I think is that you seize on a whole host of irrelevant issues, then relentlessly pound them into the ground as if they mean anything. You can't win a debate by simply repeating irrelevancies. When you are not spouting irrelevant non-sense, you switch over to claims of conspiracies that are ridiculous on their face. You totally ignore the analysis of Dershowitz. Wanting Zimmer to be guilty of a crime does not make him guilty of a crime.
> 
> The prosecutor might have some evidence up her skirt that I am not aware of. What I have seen so far only supports Zimmerman's account of what happened.
> 
> ...


Ill give you this piece of advice for free, UB is a troll, not just an ordinary troll, but a very consistent and persistent troll. Don't try argue, the more butthurt you get and the more irrelevant his posts get combined with you freaking out is a troll wet-dream. Ifyou say the sky is blue, he'll say it's green and enjoy you freaking trying to tell him to look out the window


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 20, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Ill give you this piece of advice for free, UB is a troll, not just an ordinary troll, but a very consistent and persistent troll. Don't try argue, the more butthurt you get and the more irrelevant his posts get combined with you freaking out is a troll wet-dream. Ifyou say the sky is blue, he'll say it's green and enjoy you freaking trying to tell him to look out the window


Spoken wisely


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Ill give you this piece of advice for free, UB is a troll, not just an ordinary troll, but a very consistent and persistent troll. Don't try argue, the more butthurt you get and the more irrelevant his posts get combined with you freaking out is a troll wet-dream. Ifyou say the sky is blue, he'll say it's green and enjoy you freaking trying to tell him to look out the window


You're right. I should know better, but sometimes the pain gets so good that I just have to shoot a big load of jiz in his direction.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

desert dude said:


> What I think is that you seize on a whole host of irrelevant issues, then relentlessly pound them into the ground as if they mean anything.


so, whether or not zimmerman is a liar is irrelevant?

i don't think you know what irrelevant means.

the credibility of zimmerman is very relevant to this case. they let him walk that night based on his word.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, whether or not zimmerman is a liar is irrelevant?
> 
> i don't think you know what irrelevant means.
> 
> the credibility of zimmerman is very relevant to this case. *they let him walk that night based on his word.*


As usual, you're full of shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> this case will turn down to who started the confrontation.


not really.

even if zimmerman started it, if he was losing the fight he could fire in self defense given the right set of accompanying conditions.

we got a small peak today into how the legal teams may proceed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

desert dude said:


> As usual, you're full of shit.


as usual, you know you're wrong.

zimmerman's credibility will be on trial as much as anything else.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

The zimm shall see his day in court.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not really.
> 
> *even if zimmerman started it, if he was losing the fight he could fire in self defense given the right set of accompanying conditions.*
> 
> we got a small peak today into how the legal teams may proceed.


Wow!!! You are actually right for a change.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> The zimm shall see his day in court.


which is all i ask.

it would be a shame to see something this fishy to not go investigated.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 20, 2012)

> =UncleBuck;7326157]not really.
> 
> even if zimmerman started it, if he was losing the fight he could fire in self defense given the right set of accompanying conditions.
> 
> we got a small *peak* today into how the legal teams may proceed.


I'm confused, did the proceedings take place on a mountaintop today?

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'm confused, did the proceedings take place on a mountaintop today?
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.


ah, fuck. i even had to look it up to be sure.

fuck me sideways with a broomstick.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Wow!!! You are actually right for a change.


if i want to kill someone in 22 states, all i have to do is pick a fight with them, purposely lose the fight, and then start shooting.

it's a perfectly stupid law that NRA lobbied for at the request of no one.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if i want to kill someone in 22 states, all i have to do is pick a fight with them, purposely lose the fight, and then start shooting.
> 
> it's a perfectly stupid law that NRA lobbied for at the request of no one.


If you want to kill someone in 22 states, you need a slow poison and a fast vehicle. cn


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if i want to kill someone in 22 states, all i have to do is pick a fight with them, purposely lose the fight, and then start shooting.
> 
> it's a perfectly stupid law that NRA lobbied for at the request of no one.


Zimmerman never picked a fight. 
As im sure you idea of "picking a fight" is wildly amusing.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> If you want to kill someone in 22 states, you need a slow poison and a fast vehicle. cn


Good one!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Zimmerman never picked a fight.
> As im sure you idea of "picking a fight" is wildly amusing.


and you have no way of knowing this. the prosecution and the defense don't even know this, yet your silly ass asserts it as fact.

laughable.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if i want to kill someone in 22 states, all i have to do is pick a fight with them, purposely lose the fight, and then start shooting.
> 
> it's a perfectly stupid law that NRA lobbied for at the request of no one.


So, naturally the murder rate in SYG states increased after the laws passed, right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

desert dude said:


> So, naturally the murder rate in SYG states increased after the laws passed, right?


did i say that? 

all i did was point out the pathway to legal murder created by these retarded laws.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

"Do you have any evidence that supports who may have started the fight?" O'Mara asked.

"No," Gilbreath said.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

and how would murder rates go up if SYG gives you greater leeway to argue self defense? 

do you think before you open up your drooling mechanism?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

desert dude said:


> "Do you have any evidence that supports who may have started the fight?" O'Mara asked.
> 
> "No," Gilbreath said.


tryingtogrow89 must be a fucking psychic. or retarded. one of the two.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> did i say that?
> 
> all i did was point out the pathway to legal murder created by these retarded laws.


Well, for it to be worthy of mention implies it is a problem of some sort. The evidence says it is not a problem. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. 

The way I see it, the SYG laws are a quite natural extension to basic freedom. One should not be forced jump through a bunch of legal hoops to protect life and limb.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Well, for it to be worthy of mention implies it is a problem of some sort. The evidence says it is not a problem. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


go back to the first few pages and note discussion of how murders actually did go up. 



desert dude said:


> The way I see it, the SYG laws are a quite natural extension to basic freedom. One should not be forced jump through a bunch of legal hoops to protect life and limb.


without SYG, you shoot when threatened.

with SYG, you can manufacture a scenario in which you get to legally kill anyone you want to pick a fight with.

retard laws.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

desert dude said:


> "Do you have any evidence that supports who may have started the fight?" O'Mara asked.
> 
> "No," Gilbreath said.


DE LA RIONDA: And sir, you were asked about the next paragraph here that Zimmerman confronted Martin and a struggle ensued and you were asked a lot about what "confronted" means. If Mr. Martin was minding his own business and was going home and somebody comes up to him and starts accusing him (inaudible), wouldn't you consider that a confrontation? 

GILBREATH: Yes. ​


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

desert dude said:


> ...for it to be worthy of mention...


it's a free country.

i can mention whatever i please and you can help yourself to a nice big cup of shut the fuck up if you don't like it.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's a free country.
> 
> i can mention whatever i please and you can help yourself to a nice big cup of shut the fuck up if you don't like it.


 Negative, dont you know about soetoro signing that right or should i say privelage away too?


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> go back to the first few pages and note discussion of how murders actually did go up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess this just displays the difference between the mind set of a libertarian and a progressive. I think the SYG laws are admirable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Negative, dont you know about soetoro signing that right or should i say privelage away too?


please do specify. i'm not laying any traps here, i promise 

hint: i am laying a trap.

edit: also, what is a privelage? drink too much fluoride lately?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I guess this just displays the difference between the mind set of a libertarian and a progressive. I think the SYG laws are admirable.


I think they're pointless, all we have to do is follow the constitution, if you have the right to bear arms, its natural we can defend our selves and shouldnt have to coward away when in the face of danger. This is god damn land of the free home of the BRAVE!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> please do specify. i'm not laying any traps here, i promise
> 
> hint: i am laying a trap.
> 
> edit: also, what is a privelage? drink too much fluoride lately?


http://rt.com/usa/news/trespass-bill-obama-secret-227/ 
Here you go lame lazy dip. look up this shit on your own.
You probably dont have any clue with all that fluoride rotting your miniscule brain.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> http://rt.com/usa/news/trespass-bill-obama-secret-227/
> Here you go lame lazy dip. look up this shit on your own.
> You probably dont have any clue with all that fluoride rotting your miniscule brain.


and you are contending that limiting protests to certain areas when the president is around is akin to completely losing our freedom of speech?

are you not aware that every right enumerated in the constitution is abridged in some way, shape or form?

maybe drink less fluoride, brah.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and you are contending that limiting protests to certain areas when the president is around is akin to completely losing our freedom of speech?
> 
> are you not aware that every right enumerated in the constitution is abridged in some way, shape or form?
> 
> maybe drink less fluoride, brah.


This tresspass law can be read in detail at whitehouse.gov its more than a short article from russia today. Under my constitution that bill is null and void along with NDAA and Patriot act and all the other bullshit you love to be a trendy little man.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is more 
Under the act, the government is also given the power to bring charges against Americans engaged in political protest anywhere in the country.
http://rt.com/usa/news/348-act-tresspass-buildings-437/


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> This tresspass law can be read in detail at whitehouse.gov its more than a short article from russia today. Under my constitution that bill is null and void along with NDAA and Patriot act and all the other bullshit you love to be a trendy little man.


lol @ "under my constitution".

it doesn't belong to you, it's all of ours.

notice my unimpeded freedom of speech as i tell you to go drink more fluoride.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Here is more
> Under the act, the government is also given the power to bring charges against Americans engaged in political protest anywhere in the country.
> http://rt.com/usa/news/348-act-tresspass-buildings-437/


so, if the secret service is on the scene, they can limit protest to designated areas.



how dare they!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ "under my constitution".
> 
> it doesn't belong to you, it's all of ours.
> 
> notice my unimpeded freedom of speech as i tell you to go drink more fluoride.


You try to manipulate and pervert the constitution and your dear leader is of the highest treason to it along with his entire administration and most of congress.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> You try to manipulate and pervert the constitution and your dear leader is of the highest treason to it along with his entire administration and most of congress.


i agree that congress members like ron paul who try to pervert the constitution by ignoring the 14th amendment and asshumping the 10th amendment are bad.

i wouldn't go so far as treasonous, but maybe just stupid, like ron paul.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i agree that congress members like ron paul who try to pervert the constitution by ignoring the 14th amendment and asshumping the 10th amendment are bad.
> 
> i wouldn't go so far as treasonous, but maybe just stupid, like ron paul.


Ofcourse you could never say any thing bad about your dear leader. I guess its especially hard to say much at all when you have his cock in your mouth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Ofcourse you could never say any thing bad about your dear leader. I guess its especially hard to say much at all when you have his cock in your mouth.


take ron paul's cock out of your mouth and try again, i couldn't understand what you were saying.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> take ron paul's cock out of your mouth and try again, i couldn't understand what you were saying.


Ahaaaaaaah weak.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Ahaaaaaaah weak.


i intentionally used the same exact insult that you did, so you're calling yourself weak.

unlike your obsession with old ronnie, i actually can and do criticize the guy i will be voting for.

for example, i think obama is a master dipshit for wanting decriminalization rather than legalization, but it's still better than willard's stance (nothing, not even medical) and ronald's stance (let states ban pot) on the issue.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i intentionally used the same exact insult that you did, so you're calling yourself weak.
> 
> unlike your obsession with old ronnie, i actually can and do criticize the guy i will be voting for.
> 
> for example, *i think obama is a master dipshit for wanting decriminalization rather than legalization*, but it's still better than willard's stance (nothing, not even medical) and ronald's stance (let states ban pot) on the issue.


Wtf? your seriously miss informed, jesus christ.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Wtf? your seriously *miss informed*, jesus christ.


so you agree with obama? take obama's cock out of your mouth! 

but seriously, why would you settle for decriminalization rather than full re-legalization? that would be like making it legal to eat broccoli, but not to grow it or sell it. an affront to liberty by anyone's definition.

edit: also, i would be a mr. informed, not a miss informed.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so you agree with obama? take obama's cock out of your mouth!
> 
> but seriously, why would you settle for decriminalization rather than full re-legalization? that would be like making it legal to eat broccoli, but not to grow it or sell it. an affront to liberty by anyone's definition.
> 
> edit: also, i would be a mr. informed, not a miss informed.


Soetoro has no plans on either decriminalization or legalization, he expanded the drug war funding millions of dollars, he now sends the dea, the justice department and the irs after dispensaries when bush was in office it was just dea comming taking the medicine and leaving now they come taze you, pepper spray you, baton you, take everything you own, seize your property leaving you naked in the street, or in a government cage, soetoro the tyrant has absolutely no plans of anything you speak of, and in his guaranteed 2nd term he will close in on the 2nd amendment.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Soetoro has no plans on either decriminalization or legalization, he expanded the drug war funding millions of dollars, he now sends the dea, the justice department and the irs after dispensaries when bush was in office it was just dea comming taking the medicine and leaving now they come taze you, pepper spray you, baton you, take everything you own, seize your property leaving you naked in the street, or in a government cage, soetoro the tyrant has absolutely no plans of anything you speak of, and in his guaranteed 2nd term he will close in on the 2nd amendment.


lol @ naked in the street. you should know you're peddling some weak sauce when you have to lie and resort to conspiracy theories about the 2nd amendment.

you still never said why you support the right of people to smoke cannabis, but not to grow it or sell it. it's probably because you hate freedom, just like ron paul.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ naked in the street. you should know you're peddling some weak sauce when you have to lie and resort to conspiracy theories about the 2nd amendment.
> 
> you still never said why you support the right of people to smoke cannabis, but not to grow it or sell it. it's probably because you hate freedom, just like ron paul.


Do you look in the mirror and fantasize you're that douche in your avatar?
Tell me about how soetoro is making weed decriminalized haha fool, the fucker doesn't know the constitution.
He hates freedom and when his pre chosen 2nd term is handed to him on a gold platter, he will devour whats left of the constitution, lets see, 4th amendment gone, 5th amendment gone, 10th gone, 1st gone, its getting torn away piece by piece with most the tears done by your dear leader, there is only one really important one still standing, its all in the works, and before you open that stupid hole in your head look into operation fast and furious, there are other as well that play hand in hand with bringing down our 2nd amendment rights along with a u/n/ treaty thats pressuring soetoro to sign it, banning all handguns in the us under national handgun ban. He has told anti gun activists he is working under the radar to get rid of guns. Look even fucking ted nugent taken into custody by secret service for exercising free speech. Fuck soetoro and any one who kneels before him to suck his cock.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Do you look in the mirror and fantasize you're that douche in your avatar?











tryingtogrow89 said:


> Look even fucking ted nugent taken into custody by secret service for exercising free speech.


you mean for threatening the life of the president, actually.

you're an angry little kid. you'll grow up one day though.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you mean for *threatening the life of the president*, actually.
> 
> you're an angry little kid. you'll grow up one day though.


Never happened just like zimmerman never attacked trayvon. Or as you put it "pick a fight".


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Never happened just like zimmerman never attacked trayvon. Or as you put it "pick a fight".


chopping people's heads off is just a metaphor for handing them some ice cream.

you are so right about everything.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you mean for threatening the life of the president, actually.
> 
> you're an angry little kid. you'll grow up one day though.


He didn't threaten the presindent's life.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> chopping people's heads off is just a metaphor for handing them some ice cream.
> 
> you are so right about everything.


Chopping the head off was clearly a metaphor imo.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> The zimm shall see his day in court.


The zimm is gonna rape the shit out of the state once acquitted. I'll laugh my ass off.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> He didn't threaten the presindent's life.


Thank you.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

Meanwhile the same secret service coming after someone for absolutely nothing, are themselves ordering Colombian prostitutes on our fucking tax dollars they're the real fucking criminals.Hang em publicly make an example 1776 style. Oh better watch it. cause i know they are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Chopping the head off was clearly a metaphor imo.


get on the airwaves and talk about chopping the president's head off, be ready for a visit.

and if you censor my comment, i will chop your head off this november!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> The zimm is gonna rape the shit out of the state once acquitted. I'll laugh my ass off.


yea our taxes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

i'm sure all the zimmerman defenders here would be singing the same tune about "waste of taxpayer dollars" if it were their own child.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> get on the airwaves and talk about chopping the president's head off, be ready for a visit.
> 
> and if you censor my comment, i will chop your head off this november!


He said "chop their head off" as in calling the Dems a serpent and how to remedy their perceived threat.

Personally, Dems=Reps=Status quo Politicians=Serpents in my book.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 20, 2012)

Btw, i censor VERY few comments. You should know that one UB


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> He said "chop their head off" as in calling the Dems a serpent and how to remedy their perceived threat.
> 
> Personally, Dems=Reps=Status quo Politicians=Serpents in my book.


i agree, democrats and republicans like ron paul are serpents.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Btw, i censor VERY few comments. You should know that one UB


i wonder if you and redivider even bother modding anymore, or if it is just potroast. i wouldn't blame you, both of you have these fancy "jobs".


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

DelSlow said:


>


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> yea our taxes.


I already said that several pages ago. LondoFog came back with I should apply for Section 8. So his solution is I get government to spend more money?


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i agree, democrats and republicans like ron paul are serpents.


You know Paul ain't a Rep in practice lol. We've had this discussion multiple times.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i wonder if you and redivider even bother modding anymore, or if it is just potroast. i wouldn't blame you, both of you have these fancy "jobs".


Ain't nothing fancy about it but it is a job lol.

As for modding, it's politics. We let it be for the most part, as instructed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> You know Paul ain't a Rep in practice lol. We've had this discussion multiple times.















what is that silly letter under ron paul's name?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Ain't nothing fancy about it but it is a job lol.
> 
> As for modding, it's politics. We let it be for the most part, as instructed.


i'm loving my "job".

putting the plastic on the greenhouse tomorrow.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm loving my "job".
> 
> putting the plastic on the greenhouse tomorrow.


Going to be meeting with a couple city council members Monday morning to see if i can't get them to apply some common sense and overturn the recent decision to ban outdoor growing in my municipality.

Btw, you suck


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what is that silly letter under ron paul's name?


The letter he needed to put there to be included in the debates and get his message out there, thereby setting the climate for Rand to run in the future imo.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


Is that one of those red blue 3d Rorschach blots?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Is that one of those red blue 3d Rorschach blots?


not sure, just googled "r, tx-14" and this came up.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 20, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Is that one of those red blue 3d Rorschach blots?


Nope, its a 2 dimension chart that doesn't even explain what one of the dimensions are, I assume its ice cream, but I could be wrong.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Going to be meeting with a couple city council members Monday morning to see if i can't get them to apply some common sense and overturn the recent decision to ban outdoor growing in my municipality.
> 
> Btw, you suck


that sucks to hear. this is why i am somewhat weary of handing over control to the most local level possible. some level of uniformity pleases me.







and for nodrama, don't worry, i gusseted the rafters with plywood today and added a few more stabilizing pieces.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that sucks to hear. this is why i am somewhat weary of handing over control to the most local level possible. some level of uniformity pleases me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice start!

As for local control, at least we can meet at a local coffee house (i specifically prohibited Starbuck's from being a meeting place for our purposes) and discuss it. Gonna pull out my notebook and educate someone


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not sure, just googled "r, tx-14" and this came up.


Did you google Rorschach? I thought you'd know, based on how well you play psychologist online.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 20, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Nope, its a 2 dimension chart that doesn't even explain what one of the dimensions are, I assume its ice cream, but I could be wrong.


I put on my red blue glasses, and the thing popped out at me. It looked like it could be an ice cream cone, but I vote for butterfly.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that sucks to hear. this is why i am somewhat weary of handing over control to the most local level possible. some level of uniformity pleases me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be alright I can change my AVI too . Plus why you gotta hate on a man who tried to build his own greenhouse.


Funny because if he went to this site first he/she could have built a much better one.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 21, 2012)

desert dude said:


> What I think is that you seize on a whole host of irrelevant issues, then relentlessly pound them into the ground as if they mean anything. You can't win a debate by simply repeating irrelevancies. When you are not spouting irrelevant non-sense, you switch over to claims of conspiracies that are ridiculous on their face. You totally ignore the analysis of Dershowitz. Wanting Zimmer to be guilty of a crime does not make him guilty of a crime.
> 
> The prosecutor might have some evidence up her skirt that I am not aware of. What I have seen so far only supports Zimmerman's account of what happened.
> 
> ...


Dont give UB any facts ,,He just changes them to his way of thinking.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2012)

Buck saw your GH Looks like a child build that....

And since you didn't use any treated wood on the bottom it will rot.

Oh yeah forgot to tell you I'm also a State Certified Contractor. I know a man of many talents. I'm sure a slug like you is jealous as usual.

You know I never did hear the end of the story about you Uncle Buck.

Did you get busted or charged with child molesting? Don't act like this is something new. It was all over this site. I just didn't follow it.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 21, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I know that Martin would still be alive if Zimmerman had not profiled, followed, and then shot by Zimm


Fair enough, but what about Trayvon's actions? It's quite possible that his actions also helped lead to this. I'm not saying he deserved what he got, but everyone seems to be pointing out how Zimmerman "had no right to folllow" or "profile", yet Trayvon had "every right to do whatever he was doing"! Double standard much? Look, the most likely scenario is that BOTH of them made poor decisions which led to this tragedy. Ya know the old saying, "It takes 2 to tango"? It looks more and more like a tango.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 21, 2012)

zambonic said:


> but wait a minute, you had already convicted him back on the 21st of march.


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> does no one else find it interesting that the state is confident that zimmerman's story is BS and that he lied to the police?
> 
> they tipped their hand here big time. o'mara better be as good an attorney as he seems.


Yeah, they were pretty confident that ALL of Casey Anthony's story was B.S. and look where she is! She was WAY more hated than Zimmerman ever could be!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> 1) Uncertain.
> 2) true.
> 3) very true ... wasn't shooting him quite enough? Being on top of him afterwards (if the witness account was straight) was in questionable taste. cn


He was seen "standing over" him. How do we know he wasn't checking him for a pulse? I'm guessing he was in a bit of shock and wasn't in his right mind.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2012)

[h=2]Zimmerman photo showing blood flowing freely from his head, the question becomes whether Angela Corey, the prosecutor in the case, had access to the photo before charging Zimmerman with second-degree murder.[/h] 

The arrest affidavit did not mention the photograph, or the bleeding, gashes, and bruises on Zimmermans head. Professor Alan Dershowitz of Harvard Law School stated upon release of the arrest affidavit that it was so thin that it wont make it past a judge on a second degree murder charge  everything in the affidavit is completely consistent with a defense of self-defense.


After the release of the photo, however, Dershowitz went much further, telling Breitbart News that if the prosecutors _did_ have the photo and didnt mention it in the affidavit, that would constitute a grave ethical violation, since affidavits are supposed to contain all relevant information.


Dershowitz continued, An affidavit that willfully misstates undisputed evidence known to the prosecution is not only unethical but borders on perjury because an affiant swears to tell not only the truth, but the whole truth, and suppressing an important part of the whole truth is a lie."


When asked if it made a difference whether the prosecution had the bloody photograph at the time they charged Zimmerman, Dershowitz responded, We do know that there were earlier photographs before the affidavit was done that strongly suggested blood on the back of the head, and we know the police had first access to him, so if there was blood they [the prosecution] would know about it 


"I've had cases in Florida against prosecutors, Dershowitz said, and this is not the first time they have have willfully omitted exculpatory evidence. It's a continuing problem. Here, its not only immoral, but stupid. The whole country is watching. What do they benefit from having half-truths in an affidavit?" 



Dershowitz added, "I'm not taking sides, but I'm insisting that both sides play by the rules, and so far the prosecution is not playing by the rules."


----------



## desert dude (Apr 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that sucks to hear. this is why i am somewhat *weary *of handing over control to the most local level possible. some level of uniformity pleases me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pro spelling/vocabulary tip: "wary", not "weary".

Could not resist. To be fair, if you meant "*tired *of handing over control..." then you were correct in word choice but a total ignoramus constitution-wise. Well, actually you are a total ignoramus constitution-wise in either case.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2012)

doc111 said:


> He was seen "standing over" him. How do we know he wasn't checking him for a pulse? I'm guessing he was in a bit of shock and wasn't in his right mind.


I don't think I've ever seen or heard of someone straddling someone's supine form to check a pulse. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2012)

http://viewfromll2.com/2012/04/05/minute-by-minute-timeline-of-trayvon-martins-death/

very good second by second, minute by minute timeline of the events, including the TWO, no one, phone calls from dee dee to trayvon.

it accounts for all possibilities when the exact scenario is not known, you can basically pick your own scenario to fit your twist of what happened when unsure.

pretty much paints a picture of martin just wanting to stand around and talk to his girlfriend before he goes home when a pyscho vigilante chases him not once, but twice.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Funny because if he went to this site first he/she could have built a much better one.


the goal of the greenhouse, which is built to last one season, is stability for the dollar. 

or, let me put it in a language you would even better understand, junior engineer: goal of project is to maximize stability while minimizing dollars spent.

just over $230, plastic included. plastic goes on today.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 21, 2012)

not looking good for the lynch mob:

"Investigator Dale Gilbreath testified that he does not know whether Martin or Zimmerman threw the first punch and that there is no evidence to disprove Zimmerman's contention he was walking back to his vehicle when confronted by Martin. The affidavit says "Zimmerman confronted Martin and a struggle ensued."

http://news.yahoo.com/experts-zimmerman-attorney-made-smart-move-072305753.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Buck saw your GH Looks like a child build that....
> 
> And since you didn't use any treated wood on the bottom it will rot.
> 
> ...


doubt it will rot in one season, which is all it's built for. 

i learned my carpentry skills from simply watching my dad. i'm no contractor, but you can play around on this greenhouse like it were a playhouse. it's as strong as i need it to be.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2012)

desert dude said:


> not looking good for the lynch mob:
> 
> "Investigator Dale Gilbreath testified that he does not know whether Martin or Zimmerman threw the first punch and that there is no evidence to disprove Zimmerman's contention he was walking back to his vehicle when confronted by Martin. The affidavit says "Zimmerman confronted Martin and a struggle ensued."
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/experts-zimmerman-attorney-made-smart-move-072305753.html


old news.

zimmerman is getting charged with murder 2 if he lets dee dee get on the stand.

the story she tells is a pretty damning one for zimmerman and she has no reason to be lying.

meanwhile zimmerman's story is contradicted by everything, including his own story, and he does have every reason to be lying.

not looking good for the zimmerboy defense league at this point.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2012)

TO: Uncle Buck*

You know I never did hear the end of the story about you Uncle Buck.

Did you get busted or charged with child molesting? Don't act like this is something new. It was all over this site. I just didn't follow it.

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
*


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Pro spelling/vocabulary tip: "wary", not "weary".
> 
> Could not resist. To be fair, if you meant "*tired *of handing over control..." then you were correct in word choice but a total ignoramus constitution-wise. Well, actually you are a total ignoramus constitution-wise in either case.


got me again on a single word. excellent. 

turns out i am human and you are the type of person who molests kittens for kicks.


----------



## sync0s (Apr 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> molests kittens


Sounds like a party!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> TO: Uncle Buck*
> 
> You know I never did hear the end of the story about you Uncle Buck.
> 
> ...




????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## sync0s (Apr 21, 2012)

What in the world... did you just have an epileptic seizure UB?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 21, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> TO: Uncle Buck*
> 
> You know I never did hear the end of the story about you Uncle Buck.
> 
> ...


According to another thread, Uncle Buck was responsible for RIU being hacked too. Maybe he invented AIDS and genital warts also. Uncle Buck, are you responsible for my truck's shitty gas mileage?


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> got me again on a single word. excellent.
> 
> turns out i am human and you are the type of person who molests kittens for kicks.


i'd be down for kicking a kitten molester lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> According to another thread, Uncle Buck was responsible for RIU being hacked too. Maybe he invented AIDS and genital warts also. Uncle Buck, are you responsible for my truck's shitty gas mileage?


yes, i am. i am also behind about 98% of all stubbed toes, and 70% of all barely missed elevators where you have to wait a long time for the next one.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, i am. i am also behind about 98% of all stubbed toes, and *70% of all barely missed elevators where you have to wait a long time for the next one.*


I've been wondering who to blame.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2012)

alright, who deleted the epic o'donnell stare?


----------



## sync0s (Apr 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> alright, who deleted the epic o'donnell stare?


Wow, you actually intentionally made a post like that? asshole.

budlover did obviously.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> alright, who deleted the epic o'donnell stare?


That's Odonnell? I thought it was Maddow.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't make light of it Buck.

Tell these people what a great guy you are. 

Did you get charged or busted for child molesting ????????????????

it irritating when someone asshole keeps posting the same thing huh Buck.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know if this has been posted.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=474_1334975227

I found it interesting.

Looks like self defense to me.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> According to another thread, Uncle Buck was responsible for RIU being hacked too. Maybe he invented AIDS and genital warts also. Uncle Buck, are you responsible for my truck's shitty gas mileage?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I don't think I directed my comments to you. It was a question for UB


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 21, 2012)

I believe i remmeber that thread on UB and it was some little bitch troll who put a random dudes(some random registered sex offender) picture and address and name and representing UB guy lived in new york . .. .. not cali . . . .and the OP went off for like 4 pages before admitting he made it up becuase UB got the best of him

or the thread im thinking of wasnt about UB??????

wtf


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> alright, who deleted the epic o'donnell stare?


i'll claim that one. It took up damn near a whole page.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> I believe i remmeber that thread on UB and it was some little bitch troll who put a random dudes picture and address and name and representing UB guy lived in new york . .. .. not cali . . . .and the OP went off for like 4 pages before admitting he made it up becuase UB got the best of him
> 
> or the thread im thinking of wasnt about UB??????
> 
> ...


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 21, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> According to another thread, Uncle Buck was responsible for RIU being hacked too. Maybe he invented AIDS and genital warts also. Uncle Buck, are you responsible for my truck's shitty gas mileage?


No, Bucky just wants to make laws which take away your truck and save the planet. Your truck would go to a good cause, it'd get recycled into a Prius you can't afford. But he wins again. You'll be on the dole after you lost your means to get to work and he can explain to you without that safety net, you'd have been fucked. It was only because of liberal generosity you can even eat. You're welcome.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 21, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Samwell Seed Well said:
> 
> 
> > I believe i remmeber that thread on UB and it was some little bitch troll who put a random dudes picture and address and name and representing UB guy lived in new york . .. .. not cali . . . .and the OP went off for like 4 pages before admitting he made it up becuase UB got the best of him
> ...


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 21, 2012)

It's funny how you all have your panties in a bunch about U.B.. Successful troll is successful.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 21, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> It's funny how you all have your panties in a bunch about U.B.. Successful troll is successful.


It's not a troll when you believe what you write


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 21, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> It's funny how you all have your panties in a bunch about U.B.. Successful troll is successful.


Don't lump me in with that, Iv learnt much of trolling from Bucky-Buck, if anything my gripe would be at his recently reduced trolling quality...


----------



## sync0s (Apr 21, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> It's not a troll when you believe what you write


Wouldn't you still be a troll if you believed what your wrote, but you wrote it with intent to cause emotional responses?


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2012)

Funny how he just Shut up. 

carne hes not successful hes a POS that hates America and all she stands for. You with him. little smiliy for ya so it don't seem so bad..LOL


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 21, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Funny how he just Shut up.
> 
> carne hes not successful hes a POS that hates America and all she stands for. You with him. little smiliy for ya so it don't seem so bad..LOL


Oh yes, you know me SO well. 

*Carne
*he's
*he's
*smiley


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Oh yes, you know me SO well.
> 
> *Carne
> *he's
> ...



OH HAHAHA.....LOLOL little smilies for Carne 

You didn't answer the question smart ass...LOL JK


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2012)

(CBS News) SANFORD, Fla. -- George Zimmerman was granted bond of $150,000 Friday in the death of Trayvon Martin. Zimmerman is charged with second degree murder.
Zimmerman was granted bond at a hearing Friday because Seminole County Circuit Court Judge Kenneth Lester was persuaded he was not a flight risk and, despite Zimmerman's killing of Martin, believed he posed no threat to his community.
Lawyers were working out the conditions and security restrictions of Zimmerman's release Saturday, as well as the precautions for his safety. It's possible he could stay outside Florida while awaiting trial. And it's all but certain his location will be kept secret.
He's expected to post bond and leave jail sometime this weekend. 
Zimmerman surprised the courtroom Friday -- especially Trayvon Martin's parents -- when he walked to the stand in shackles to apologize for shooting the unarmed teenager.

Zimmerman's lawyer, Mark O'Mara, grilled a state investigator on the stand.
Dan Gilbreath admitted under oath that prosecutors had many questions about the shooting they could not answer.
"Any evidence that conflicts, eyewitnesses anything, that conflicts with the contention that Mr. Martin assaulted first?" O'Mara asked.
"As to who threw the first blow? No," Gilbreath responded.
"Do you know who started the fight?"
"Do I know? No."
"Do you have any evidence that supports who may have started the fight?"
No." 
Martin's parents left the hearing without comment, unhappy with Zimmerman's bond and with his apology. 
Martin family attorney Natalie Jackson told reporters, "This was the most disingenuous and unfair thing I've seen this was the most unmeaningful apology."
O'Mara insisted to reporters that Zimmerman "had always wanted to acknowledge what happened that day. ... I was hoping it could be accomplished in a private way. We weren't afforded that opportunity."
Wherever he goes, Zimmerman has to meet certain restrictions: No alcohol, no drugs, no guns. A curfew. A GPS ankle monitor. And no contact with Trayvon Martin's family.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 21, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Don't lump me in with that, Iv learnt much of trolling from Bucky-Buck, if anything my gripe would be at his recently reduced trolling quality...





Hemlock said:


> Funny how he just Shut up.
> 
> carne hes not successful hes a POS that hates America and all she stands for. You with him. little smiliy for ya so it don't seem so bad..LOL





Hemlock said:


> You didn't answer the question smart ass...LOL JK


What question, moron?


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 21, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> *hes a POS that hates America and all she stands for. You with him
> 
> 
> Moron HUH..
> ...


"You're gay, I win"


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> "You're gay, I win"


Well seems to me your gay, all you do is blow UB.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 21, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Well seems to me your gay, all you do is blow UB.


no you
no you
no you
no you
I know you are but what am I?
you're gay I win


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 21, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> "You're gay, I win"


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 21, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


>


Yes, it is a losing strategy.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 21, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> *hes a POS that hates America and all she stands for. You with him
> 
> 
> Moron HUH..
> ...


How is that a question you fucking inbred idiot?


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 21, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> How is that a question you fucking inbred idiot?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2012)

desert dude said:


> That's Odonnell? I thought it was Maddow.











Hemlock said:


> *it irritating when someone asshole* keeps posting the same thing huh Buck.


at least i'm not an illegal alien like you.









budlover13 said:


> i'll claim that one. It took up damn near a whole page.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Funny how he just Shut up.


or maybe i went to go put plastic on my greenhouse, mow the lawn, go to the dog park, and drive my wife to her car.

but of course captain caveman knows better, as evidenced by his random capitalization of words.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 22, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> no you
> no you
> no you
> no you
> ...


Not quite Gandhi, but oh well, you pick and choose.......


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 22, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Not quite Gandhi, but oh well, you pick and choose.......


Actually, I tried very hard to make peace with you, now you can just stick it up your dog's ass.


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 22, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> ....You know I never did hear the end of the story about you Uncle Buck.
> 
> Did you get busted or charged with child molesting? Don't act like this is something new. It was all over this site. I just didn't follow it.


Oh fuck, Bucky !!!! 
Say it isn't so !!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Oh fuck, Bucky !!!!
> Say it isn't so !!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2012)

http://viewfromll2.com/2012/04/05/minute-by-minute-timeline-of-trayvon-martins-death/

posting this again. it's a very detailed, second by second account of what facts we know, with all possible scenarios of what could have been happening during the times where we don't know the facts.

long story short, we've been arguing about a lot of the wrong things.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 22, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Oh fuck, Bucky !!!!
> Say it isn't so !!!!








...............


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 22, 2012)

Trayvon returned 3 minutes after running because he was angry and embarrassed in front of his girlfriend for running previously and wanted to confront the man he perceived was following him.

Copied this from UBs transcript


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 22, 2012)

DelSlow said:


>




wow that asian has great tits...sexy woman.....why not corrugated fiberglass instead of plastic?


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 22, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> How is that a question you fucking inbred idiot?


Are you so up your own ass carne you can't read retarded Liberal.
Amswer the question Carne,


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> http://viewfromll2.com/2012/04/05/minute-by-minute-timeline-of-trayvon-martins-death/
> 
> posting this again. it's a very detailed, second by second account of what facts we know, with all possible scenarios of what could have been happening during the times where we don't know the facts.
> 
> long story short, we've been arguing about a lot of the wrong things.


I stopped reading halfway because of the obvious bias of the author and the slant of every scenario, but I went back and finished it. It's in the comment section that you find out Susan has already judged Zimmerman guilty and has based that on nothing but speculation and her own feelings of what is and isn't most likely, not facts. 

Basically, it was pure mental masturbation, no real content or insight. Just a lot more of what we've already seen in this thread.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 22, 2012)

DelSlow said:


>


What is this fabulous creature's name?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 22, 2012)

There was an angry man named Zimm,
Who was filled with rage to the brim.
One day he just snapped,
And claimed he was slapped,
As reason to pull a pistol and shoot him!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 22, 2012)

why does zimmermans brother have anything to say about the events . . . . . . im reading some of what has been compiled . . .and its written like a bad novel . .. . . .. full of sinister statements and scary imagery . .. . . . . .. i just thought it was funny, and was wondering where he got his account of events . . . or who wrote this article and how credible to whats yall have found is it. the imagery reminds me of the Familey guy episode where peter gets a prostate exam and ask the judge at the doctors trial if his exam was as normal as he remembers with a cut away all black and white and creepy, with the doctor saying "relax I be a doctor" . . .. . . .. lol

"
*7:15 &#8211; 7:16pm, Zimmerman&#8217;s brother&#8217;s version of events: *Zimmerman&#8217;s brother states that Zimmerman was not patrolling the neighborhood; rather, he was driving to Target when he noticed a suspicious looking person in his gated community, and called the police to report it. Zimmerman&#8217;s brother alleges that Zimmerman stopped following Trayvon when the police dispatcher told him to. Zimmerman then then lost sight of Trayvon, and about a minute later, the following occurs:


Trayvon: sneaks up on Zimmerman. 
Zimmerman: *tries to grab his phone to call 911 and intends to say to police &#8220;Well, this person who I lost sight of and was not pursuing has now confronted me*.&#8221; _(^^^^^^come on!_)
Zimmerman is unable to complete this call because Trayvon broke his nose with a punch, and began slamming Zimmerman&#8217;s head into the sidewalk. 
Trayvon: sees Zimmerman&#8217;s gun and tries to grab it. 
Trayvon: says to Zimmerman either (1) &#8220;You die tonight,&#8221; or possibly (2) &#8220;You have a piece, you die tonight.&#8221; 
Zimmerman: screams for help, but then grabs gun and shoots Trayvon when Trayvon tries to muscle it away. 
 Zimmerman&#8217;s brother adds in that there is a witness that saw what happened, &#8220;from the first blow.&#8221; The brother does not explain why this witness did not help Zimmerman, who he is, or why he was around to see the fight in the first place."


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 22, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> why does zimmermans brother have anything to say about the events . . . . . . im reading some of what has been compiled . . .and its written like a bad novel . .. . . .. full of sinister statements and scary imagery . .. . . . . .. i just thought it was funny, and was wondering where he got his account of events . . . or who wrote this article and how credible to whats yall have found is it. the imagery reminds me of the Familey guy episode where peter gets a prostate exam and ask the judge at the doctors trial if his exam was as normal as he remembers with a cut away all black and white and creepy, with the doctor saying "relax I be a doctor" . . .. . . .. lol
> 
> "
> *7:15 &#8211; 7:16pm, Zimmerman&#8217;s brother&#8217;s version of events: *Zimmerman&#8217;s brother states that Zimmerman was not patrolling the neighborhood; rather, he was driving to Target when he noticed a suspicious looking person in his gated community, and called the police to report it. Zimmerman&#8217;s brother alleges that Zimmerman stopped following Trayvon when the police dispatcher told him to. Zimmerman then then lost sight of Trayvon, and about a minute later, the following occurs:
> ...


The witness he is probably refering to is "John".


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 22, 2012)

who told Z's brother this line of events? is what im wondering.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 22, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> why does zimmermans brother have anything to say about the events . . . . . . im reading some of what has been compiled . . .and its written like a bad novel . .. . . .. full of sinister statements and scary imagery . .. . . . . .. i just thought it was funny, and was wondering where he got his account of events . . . or who wrote this article and how credible to whats yall have found is it. the imagery reminds me of the Familey guy episode where peter gets a prostate exam and ask the judge at the doctors trial if his exam was as normal as he remembers with a cut away all black and white and creepy, with the doctor saying "relax I be a doctor" . . .. . . .. lol
> 
> "
> *7:15 &#8211; 7:16pm, Zimmerman&#8217;s brother&#8217;s version of events: *Zimmerman&#8217;s brother states that Zimmerman was not patrolling the neighborhood; rather, he was driving to Target when he noticed a suspicious looking person in his gated community, and called the police to report it. Zimmerman&#8217;s brother alleges that Zimmerman stopped following Trayvon when the police dispatcher told him to. Zimmerman then then lost sight of Trayvon, and about a minute later, the following occurs:
> ...


Dude, you're quoting shit off some chick's blog. Do we even know exactly where she's getting this information? I saw ZERO references to anything. The blogger obviously has her mind made up long before she wrote this colossal waste of time, for all I know she could be piecing it together from other articles or paraphrasing. Let's not debate facts based on some crazy bitch's wild musings. When I see it as actual evidence, then I'll believe it was said, and THEN we can debate it's validity.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 22, 2012)

i asked how credible it was too? this is why we cant have nice things(discussions) you dont read . . .you just block and jab . . .. . .

and I made fun of it . . . . "*and its written like a bad novel . . . .. . . "* 

and people wonder why threads like this get out of hand like the previous 7 pages . . . . .

i hate it when trolls fail . . wheres UB to bring all the crazies out


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 22, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i asked how credible it was too? this is why we cant have nice things(discussions) you dont read . . .you just block and jab . . .. . .
> 
> and I made fun of it . . . . "*and its written like a bad novel . . . .. . . "*
> 
> ...


Zimmerman's brothers really did say this.I think he is just being over zealous.The story remains consistent.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman's brothers really did say this.I think he is just being over zealous.The story remains consistent.


lol @ consistent. there are about a half a dozen zimmerversions of the story.

and muyloco, you must have skipped over the part where the author accounts for all the possibilities of the zimmerdefenders, it's just that they are wildly unlikely.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 22, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Zimmerman's brothers really did say this.I think he is just being over zealous.The story remains consistent.


so if he really said this then where did he hear it? would it be safe to assume he heard it from Zimmerman . . .. . .if so . . .it will be interesting to here what actaully comes up in the trial as the offcial story and if the brothers story are different . . .as he could only have heard it from zimmerman. . . . .the context that it paints . . .. . Martin as this criminal deviant willing to kill for kicks? very similar to the kind of assumptions that made zimmerman wary of martin in the first place . . . when in all rights from purchase of goods to death martin was on a path home . . . .. .

sounds a little over zealous to me too . . .. . which leads me to belive that Zimmerman has a "hero" mentality about having had to shoot martin . . ..idk just interesting to hear different views of what heappned of information from the same source...


----------



## doc111 (Apr 22, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so if he really said this then where did he hear it? would it be safe to aaume he heard it from Zimmerman . . .. . .if so . . .it will be interesting to here what actaully comes up in the trial as the offcial story and the brothers story are different . . .. . but on in the context that it paints . . .. . Martin as this criminal deviant willing to kill for kicks?
> 
> sounds a little over zealous to me too . . .. . which leads me to belive that Zimmerman has a "hero" mentality about having had to shoot martin . . ..idk just interesting to here different view sof what heappned of information from the same source...


It matters not. The brother's account would be inadmissible as hearsay.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2012)

doc111 said:


> It matters not. The brother's account would be inadmissible as hearsay.


ya still gotta wonder why there is a different accounts by:

zimmerman's dad
zimmerman's brother
zimmerman to the police
the police to martin's parents
the police to zimmerman's dad

and why all of these accounts tell the tale of a more coherent conversation than the one we hear on the 911 tapes, which is simply repeated cries for help, with the last cry for help being cut off by a gunshot.

was zimmerman crying for help as he pulled the trigger? lol @ that.

zimmerman lost it. after he shot the kid, he lunged on top of him because he thought he was still a threat. that tells me that zimmerman did not have it all there mentally at the time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2012)

all the zimmerdefenders are going to look pretty stupid when deedee gets on the stand, and even more stupid when the FBI voice analysis of the 911 tapes gets listened to in a court of law.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ya still gotta wonder why there is a different accounts by:
> 
> zimmerman's dad
> zimmerman's brother
> ...


All these accounts are the same.As zimmerman went back to his truck he was approached by martin.Martin hit him and climbed on him and bashed his head against the ground.Zimmerman shot him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> All these accounts are the same.As zimmerman went back to his truck he was approached by martin.Martin hit him and climbed on him and bashed his head against the ground.Zimmerman shot him.


lol, why don't you go ahead and show me just how "the same" these accounts all are by posting them and letting people judge for themselves?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2012)

how does one get knocked down from a sidewalk such that their back lands in the grass and their head lands on the sidewalk? can anyone explain to me the super awesome physics involved in that one?

and why does someone go to the greenbelt behind the houses to look for an address when their vehicle is parked in front of the houses where the addresses are marked? can anyone explain that to me? LOL!


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, why don't you go ahead and show me just how "the same" these accounts all are by posting them and letting people judge for themselves?


Quoted from the article you posted.

*7:15 &#8211; 7:16pm, Zimmerman&#8217;s father&#8217;s version of events: *Zimmerman is walking along the sidewalk (area circled in red?) in order to &#8220;find an address.&#8221;


Trayvon: walks up to Zimmerman, says, &#8220;Do you have a fucking problem?&#8221;
Zimmerman: &#8220;No, I don&#8217;t have a problem.&#8221; Zimmerman starts to reach for his cell phone to call police, but Trayvon punches him in the nose. Zimmerman&#8217;s nose is broken and he is knocked to the concrete.
Trayvon: gets on top of Zimmerman and punches him repeatedly. While punching Zimmerman on the ground below him, Trayvon sees Zimmerman&#8217;s gun.
Trayvon: &#8220;You&#8217;re going to die tonight.&#8221;
Zimmerman: draws his pistol while on the ground, and shoots Trayvon once in the chest.
*7:15 &#8211; 7:16pm, Zimmerman&#8217;s brother&#8217;s version of events: *Zimmerman&#8217;s brother states that Zimmerman was not patrolling the neighborhood; rather, he was driving to Target when he noticed a suspicious looking person in his gated community, and called the police to report it. Zimmerman&#8217;s brother alleges that Zimmerman stopped following Trayvon when the police dispatcher told him to. Zimmerman then then lost sight of Trayvon, and about a minute later, the following occurs:


Trayvon: sneaks up on Zimmerman.
Zimmerman: tries to grab his phone to call 911 and intends to say to police &#8220;Well, this person who I lost sight of and was not pursuing has now confronted me.&#8221; Zimmerman is unable to complete this call because Trayvon broke his nose with a punch, and began slamming Zimmerman&#8217;s head into the sidewalk.
Trayvon: sees Zimmerman&#8217;s gun and tries to grab it.
Trayvon: says to Zimmerman either (1) &#8220;You die tonight,&#8221; or possibly (2) &#8220;You have a piece, you die tonight.&#8221;
Zimmerman: screams for help, but then grabs gun and shoots Trayvon when Trayvon tries to muscle it away.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> There was an angry man named Zimm,
> Who was filled with rage to the brim.
> One day he just snapped,
> And claimed he was slapped,
> As reason to pull a pistol and shoot him!


Nice idea, but limericks need rhythm.
This is kind a hurried, but it boogies ... cn

A wannabe cop named George Z.
had to chase what he happened to see.
In his quest for the clue
'Spite "we don't need you to"
for his Skittles he scuttled young T!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ya still gotta wonder why there is a different accounts by:
> 
> zimmerman's dad
> zimmerman's brother
> ...


You ever played the telephone game? There ya go!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Quoted from the article you posted.
> 
> *7:15 &#8211; 7:16pm, Zimmerman&#8217;s father&#8217;s version of events: *Zimmerman is walking along the sidewalk (area circled in red?) in order to &#8220;find an address.&#8221;
> 
> ...


nice selective quotation. why did you not post all 5 different versions?


----------



## desert dude (Apr 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nice selective quotation. why did you not post all 5 different versions?


How 'bout we wait till Zimmerman gives his version, or, more accurately, till the police reveal their interviews?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> How 'bout we wait till Zimmerman gives his version, or, more accurately, till the police reveal their interviews?


that would be nice. according to the prosecution, zimmerman's story contradicts zimmerman's story, so i can't wait for that.

in the meantime, explain this one for me: you're looking for an address. your truck is parked near some houses with addresses listed on them. why would you go back to the greenbelt behind the houses to look for an address, when that's not where the addresses are?


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 22, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> What is this fabulous creature's name?


No idea. I found it while looking for something to combat the o'donnell stare


----------



## desert dude (Apr 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that would be nice. according to the prosecution, zimmerman's story contradicts zimmerman's story, so i can't wait for that.
> 
> in the meantime, explain this one for me: you're looking for an address. your truck is parked near some houses with addresses listed on them. why would you go back to the greenbelt behind the houses to look for an address, when that's not where the addresses are?


I don't know. 

Explain this for me: How does the state of Florida get a murder 2 charge on the affidavit of probable cause they presented?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 22, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i asked how credible it was too? this is why we cant have nice things(discussions) you dont read . . .you just block and jab . . .. . .
> 
> and I made fun of it . . . . "*and its written like a bad novel . . . .. . . "*
> 
> ...


Wrong as usual, YOU'RE the one overreacting, not me. I read your entire post and saw you mocking it, then you proceeded to discuss the account of Zimmerman's brother based on what the blogger had posted. I simply pointed out, without disparaging you (which you can't say) that the discussion shouldn't originate from an account that may have zero validity and/or accuracy. Stop with the name calling and condescension, especially when you're completely wrong, it makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ consistent. there are about a half a dozen zimmerversions of the story.
> 
> and muyloco, you must have skipped over the part where the author accounts for all the possibilities of the zimmerdefenders, it's just that they are wildly unlikely.


No, I saw all of it, I simply question every single detail she lays out. She has no firsthand knowledge and hasn't seen any evidence that we all haven't seen, so EVERY scenario she fabricated is based on conjecture and a predisposition to find Zimmerman guilty. As I've said countless times, Zimmerman could be completely guilty, a homicidal maniac liar, but I haven't seen anything or read anything that seems any more likely than Trayvon attacked him. The comment section with her replies shows her obvious bias. 

Until I see it in official documents, I'm skeptical of all the supposed "facts".


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that would be nice. according to the prosecution, zimmerman's story contradicts zimmerman's story, so i can't wait for that.
> 
> in the meantime, explain this one for me: you're looking for an address. your truck is parked near some houses with addresses listed on them. why would you go back to the greenbelt behind the houses to look for an address, when that's not where the addresses are?


This is so easy to answer because it never happened.Next


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah i am sure this douche bag who is the "commander of the neighborhood watch" (lol can hardly type that without laughing) and drives around year round making dozens of unnecessary calls to the local police ...does not know where he is ? cmon..sounds like bullshit...this d bag was in his own patrol area


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 22, 2012)

I couldn't tell you from a car what number I'm parked at or even on what road in the estate I grew up in (with probably 400 houses max). I spent my whole pre-adult life there yet couldn't tell you the number of every house...yet Zimmerman is supposed to know every house in his estate?

Straws + Grasping = You. 


Ultimately it's not Zimmermans fault Florida allows legalised murder, regardless of the fact he shouldn't have been in the position to fire at all, what he did was still legal depending on who started the fight. This is what's unclear and that's what will determine the outcome of the trial. 


Every other fact is just irrelevant given the law. 


Following someone is legal, talking to someone is legal, and if Trayvon attacked Zimmerman then him shooting him under Florida law was legal. 


Everything else is unimportant, so why the totally irrelevant clutching at straws posts from so many on here?


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 22, 2012)

well you must be like a woman and get lost easily ... i know every inch of my neighborhood ...and it is much bigger than 400 homes....and this jerkoff wants to be a cop so you know he is out multiple times a week covering the area like a glove...you say grasping at straws...i say the zimm supporters are racists...all i hear about is burglary tool..thug lookin, wannabe gangsta blah blah blah...how about the clown who was armed and tracking an innocent kid walking home from the store talking on the phone to his girl?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 22, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> well you must be like a woman and get lost easily ... i know every inch of my neighborhood ...and it is much bigger than 400 homes....and this jerkoff wants to be a cop so you know he is out multiple times a week covering the area like a glove...you say grasping at straws...i say the zimm supporters are racists...all i hear about is burglary tool..thug lookin, wannabe gangsta blah blah blah...how about the clown who was armed and tracking an innocent kid walking home from the store talking on the phone to his girl?


Ok so since we're asking stupid questions, why didn't Martin call the pigs himself if he thought some weirdo was following him? 

And Zimm supporters are automatically racist? How could a racist white person support a brown person who killed a black person? Wouldn't such a racist be uninterested in such a case rather than support the clearly Hispanic guy?

Just since we're making assumptions and asking irrelevant questions


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 22, 2012)

no i think most racists would side with the mexican over the black...... not all but most people who are defending zimm ...do not like black people..they don't want them in their hood ..they don't want them walking through their hood ...they moved away when the blacks moved in....i am not black and have no white guilt. but i do know 9 out of ten times i hear the race card being played i say bullshit...not this time..this time it is for real...if martin was white i promise you zimm is arrested and charged that night... do you really think zimm the wanna be cop with 911 on speed dial gets lost or turned around while driving 4 mph through his own hood?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Ok so since we're asking stupid questions, why didn't Martin call the pigs himself if he thought some weirdo was following him?
> 
> And Zimm supporters are automatically racist? How could a racist white person support a brown person who killed a black person? Wouldn't such a racist be uninterested in such a case rather than support the clearly Hispanic guy?
> 
> Just since we're making assumptions and asking irrelevant questions


To your first question, Harrekin: if what UB and others say about the Sanford, FL PD is even remotely correct ... that one explains itself. 

In re the racist question, I consider the words I made blue to be irrelevant and of interest only to the race-obsessed. The nub of it (again imo) is the red part. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> This is so easy to answer because it never happened.Next


facts beg to differ. zimmerman was out in the greenbelt, that's where martin was found dead and that's where the police arrived.

why would he be out in the greenbelt behind the houses looking for an address when the addresses were marked in the front of the houses near where his truck was parked?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I couldn't tell you from a car what number I'm parked at or even on what road in the estate I grew up in (with probably 400 houses max). I spent my whole pre-adult life there yet couldn't tell you the number of every house...yet Zimmerman is supposed to know every house in his estate?


why would he go out behind the houses to look for an address when the addresses are marked in the front of the houses where his truck was parked?

he lived there for 5 years, he knew where the addresses were. they were in front. so why was he out back behind the houses?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Ok so since we're asking stupid questions, why didn't Martin call the pigs himself if he thought some weirdo was following him?


dee dee says that martin told her that he thought he had lost him. he had run away previously.

the whole thing started when martin was hanging out by the clubhouse, under an awning to avoid the rain, just talking to his girlfriend.

think back to when you were 17. did you like talking on the phone to your girlfriend in front of your family?

he was talking to his girlfriend under the awning, notices martin stalking him, runs away toward his house. he continues talking to his girlfriend on the phone thinking he has lost zimmerman while zimmerman is "searching for an address". they have their final meeting behind the houses where no addresses are marked.

if zimmerman lets dee dee get on that stand, he is toast. murder 2.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if zimmerman lets dee dee get on that stand, he is toast. murder 2.


Even with your magic bullet theory, Zimm has a better chance of replacing Bill O'Reilly than murder 2.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Even with your magic bullet theory, Zimm has a better chance of replacing Bill O'Reilly than murder 2.


he lunged on top of martin after shooting him because he thought a kid with a bullet in his chest was a threat. that's depraved behavior there.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he lunged on top of martin after shooting him because he thought a kid with a bullet in his chest was a threat. that's depraved behavior there.


Please have someone tape your reaction to the not guilty verdict. It'll be way better than those 2girls1cup versions.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Please have someone tape your reaction to the not guilty verdict. It'll be way better than those 2girls1cup versions.


it'll probably come back manslaughter of some sort, i'd bet.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it'll probably come back manslaughter of some sort, i'd bet.


Is that even going to be an option? Many times the prosecution doesn't offer manslaughter in cases like this, because they know jurors will pick it. So they go all in with hopes a jury will not let this "outrage" go unpunished.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Is that even going to be an option? Many times the prosecution doesn't offer manslaughter in cases like this, because they know jurors will pick it. So they go all in with hopes a jury will not let this "outrage" go unpunished.


i'm not sure to be honest. i have seen this bandied about as a possibility all over the place, but not sure if they are correct when they say this.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 22, 2012)

Zimmerman posted bond and is out of jail as of tonight.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> To your first question, Harrekin: if what UB and others say about the Sanford, FL PD is even remotely correct ... that one explains itself.
> 
> In re the racist question, I consider the words I made blue to be irrelevant and of interest only to the race-obsessed. The nub of it (again imo) is the red part. cn


I was making a point, some dude legally killed another dude, regardless of whether it's was "right" or "wrong" and whether they were white, brown, black, green or blue...legally speaking it just depends who threw the first punch. 

To be honest, the most racist thing I see related to this case is people's willingness to support Trayvon and assume he's innocent purely cos he's black (Obama, Sharpton et al getting involved purely because Trayvon is black), and that Zimmerman is presumed guilty as a result. 

If my opinion means anything, two fools went looking for trouble and they found it...with Zimmerman simply the better equipped for it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> ...some dude legally killed another dude...


unfounded.



Harrekin said:


> Obama...getting involved purely because Trayvon is black


obama "got involved", i.e. spoke a few words, because someone asked him about.

rmoney said a few words about it too, it is purely because martin is black? 



Harrekin said:


> ...two fools went looking for trouble...


martin went out for iced tea and skittles and to talk to his girlfriend away from the ears of his family members.

i suppose when you were 17 that you just loved to talk to your girlfriend right in front of your mommie.

tell me, how does a man who lived at this place and patrolled it for 5 years go behind the houses to look for an address, when the addresses are on the front of the houses very near to where zimmerman was parked?

only ne person went looking for trouble, and he's going to sit in jail for a long time for it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> If my opinion means anything...


it doesn't.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it doesn't.


Why do you think I posed the question, NONE of our opinions matter on this, all that matters to the "legal system" is who threw the first punch...and dead people don't speak so Zimmerman was the only one there and his account is plausible. 

Yet you assume Zimmerman is a racist who hunts down innocent black kids just cos theyre black and you can't even consider the possibility Trayvon started a fight with Zimmerman. 

"White guilt liberalism" at its finest.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> ...all that matters to the "legal system" is who threw the first punch...


lol, no.

who threw the first punch is unknown and doesn't even really matter. what will be more relevant is whose voice was screaming for help.

dollars to doughnuts says that the FBI concludes the same thing as other independent voice analysts, which is that it ain't zimmerboy's.



Harrekin said:


> and dead people don't speak so Zimmerman was the only one there and his account is plausible.


which *version* would you say is plausible? 

LOL!



Harrekin said:


> Yet you assume Zimmerman is a racist who hunts down innocent black kids just cos theyre black and you can't even consider the possibility Trayvon started a fight with Zimmerman.


i never assumed zimmerman is a racist, i have said he's a wannabe cop vigilante psycho.



Harrekin said:


> "White guilt liberalism" at its finest.


what is this white guilt you speak of, perpetual race baiter?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

question for harrekin, who has been race-baiting this thread for over a hundred pages now:

tell me, why does a man who lived at this place and patrolled it for 5 years go behind the houses to look for an address, when the addresses are on the front of the houses very near to where zimmerman was parked?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

how do bald irish race baiting bigots like harrekin lose their virginity?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how do bald irish race baiting bigots like harrekin lose their virginity?


Lmao...Uncle Buck calls me a race baiter and a bigot then makes bigoted stereotyped comments all in the same sentence. 

Your troll powers don't work on me Bucky, and you're WAY off your game as of late anyways, so keep spouting your "Liberal" tirades, I'll think about what you say as little as you probably do with your brainwashed Obama fellating


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Lmao...Uncle Buck calls me a race baiter and a bigot then makes bigoted stereotyped comments all in the same sentence.
> 
> Your troll powers don't work on me Bucky, and you're WAY off your game as of late anyways, so keep spouting your "Liberal" tirades, I'll think about what you say as little as you probably do with your brainwashed Obama fellating


you keep ignoring my questions only to tell me that my questions are opinions.

why was he looking for addresses where they don't exist in a place where he's lived for 5 years? use your big, irish brain to answer that one.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you keep ignoring my questions only to tell me that my questions are opinions.
> 
> why was he looking for addresses where they don't exist in a place where he's lived for 5 years? use your big, irish brain to answer that one.


Speculation not even worth commenting on...who cares why he was where he was, he'd as much right to be there as Trayvon.

EDIT: Hence why the first punch is what matters, not any bullshit he said/she said.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> bullshit he said/she said.


I think you better quit, or you'll end up with a fat lip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-QQtUYHq7s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Speculation not even worth commenting on...who cares why he was where he was, he'd as much right to be there as Trayvon.


lol @ not worth commenting on.

allow me to comment on it. the fact that zimmerman was "looking for an address" where no addresses existed shows that his story is a lie. a complete fabrication.

it also shows that after losing sight of martin, he went looking for him. he went looking for a kid that just ran away from him. a kid who was just trying to have a conversation with his girlfriend before going home with his iced tea and skittles.

it is going to be so easy to punch hole after hole in zimmerman's story with gems like this one.

pro tip: if the prosecution doesn't know who threw the first punch and proceeds with murder 2 anyway, chances are that who threw the first punch doesn't mean jack shit. i guess they don't teach logical thinking in ireland. hence the existence of jokes like these...


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ not worth commenting on.
> 
> allow me to comment on it. the fact that zimmerman was "looking for an address" where no addresses existed shows that his story is a lie. a complete fabrication.
> 
> ...


Are you really that fucking dense?

Let me spell this out for you in very easy to understand English...*the prosecution is ONLY taking a case against Zimmerman because of public opinion.*

Its just a Horse and Pony show unless there's some evidence that hasnt come out yet.

More race baiting btw, and you didnt even accuse me of doing same in the same post.

You're a step closer to achieving "greatness" again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Speculation...


it's not speculation either. it's fact.

zimmerman's tall tale is that he was looking for an address when the final meeting took place. but there are no addresses in the back of the houses where the final meeting took place.

those are facts, NOT speculation. seems like someone with a big irish brain like yourself could figure that one out.



Harrekin said:


> ...who cares why he was where he was...


you are obviously unaware that intent and motive play a huge part in trials.

you are also obviously unaware that where he was contradicts his story completely. how can you look for an address where there are no addresses?

think about it with that big irish brain of yours. potato.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> ...*the prosecution is ONLY taking a case against Zimmerman because of public opinion.*


false.

there was plenty of public opinion about at the time they assigned the special prosecutor (ya know, because the old prosecutor had to step down because of a "conflict of interest", lol).

but they took a while longer to press charges. why?

because they did a more thorough review of the facts of the case. hence why it changed from manslaughter to murder 2.

you're really not that bright, are you?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's not speculation either. it's fact.
> 
> zimmerman's tall tale is that he was looking for an address when the final meeting took place. but there are no addresses in the back of the houses where the final meeting took place.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and unfortunately SYG legislation in Florida means that if Trayvon threw the first punch and pinned Zimmerman down, and he feels his life is threatened with no angle for escape then hes legally allowed toast good aul Skittles boy.

Dont blame me, blame the retarded piece of subjectively worded legislation some retards in Florida and a number of other States passed.

Everything else, be it race, etc is all irrelevant and bullshit in this case, because of SYG. Blame SYG, its a route to legal murder and blaming anything else is stupid. We dont have as many murders here, you know why? Cos idiots dont have guns and legislation to back them up using them freely.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> false.
> 
> there was plenty of public opinion about at the time they assigned the special prosecutor (ya know, because the old prosecutor had to step down because of a "conflict of interest", lol).
> 
> ...


If you really think that, then you're a fuck-tard and Iv been giving you way too much undue credit. 

If Zimmerman gets murder 2 based on the current evidence, Ill post a video on Youtube of me eating a 4 foot cannabis plant live...actually, considering you's actually chose 8 years of Bush, more ridiculous things have happened so Ill withdraw that offer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Everything else, be it race, etc is all irrelevant...


*that's funny coming from the guy who has been race baiting and bigoted for over a hundred pages now.*


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> If you really think that, then you're a fuck-tard and Iv been giving you way too much undue credit.
> 
> If Zimmerman gets murder 2 based on the current evidence, Ill post a video on Youtube of me eating a 4 foot cannabis plant live...actually, considering you's actually chose 8 years of Bush, more ridiculous things have happened so Ill withdraw that offer.


*why didn't angela corey press charges day one after getting the case? there was plenty of public opinion at the time.

and why did they collect more evidence between her getting the case and the decision to press charges?*


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Its just a Horse and Pony show unless there's some evidence that hasnt come out yet.


What you don't understand is if Zimmerman had just kept rollin' rollin' rollin' none of this would be going on right now.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *that's funny coming from the guy who has been race baiting and bigoted for over a hundred pages now.*


Dude, I could give a fuck what you think, all Iv been getting at really is that all you Yanks get fierce butthurt over race/racial topics or whatever other bullshit, its amusing for a person who has no experience of real racism. 

It just doesnt exist in the general public here, "hate crimes" and the like just dont happen. 

You might want to consider the fact that historically as emigrant population, we really dont give a fuck what colour a persons skin is, only if they're a dickhead or not 

EDIT: Actually, truth be told, my first genuine experience of "real racism" was being on 5th Avenue near Macys around (roughly) the 20th of December 2006 after that Black kid got shot by some cops...it was rough being white that day...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Dude, I could give a fuck what you think, all Iv been getting at really is that all you Yanks get fierce butthurt over race/racial topics or whatever other bullshit, its amusing for a person who has no experience of real racism.
> 
> It just doesnt exist in the general public here, "hate crimes" and the like just dont happen.
> 
> You might want to consider the fact that historically as emigrant population, we really dont give a fuck what colour a persons skin is, only if they're a dickhead or not


that's because you don't have hate crime laws on the books and are all pale, soulless gingers.

http://www.humanrightsfirst.org/our-work/fighting-discrimination/hate-crime-report-card/hate-crime-report-card-ireland/

also, no one has been charged with a hate crime in this case. seems like someone with a big irish brain like yours could figure that out.

potato.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's because you don't have hate crime laws on the books and are all pale, soulless gingers.
> 
> http://www.humanrightsfirst.org/our-work/fighting-discrimination/hate-crime-report-card/hate-crime-report-card-ireland/
> 
> ...


Try more than the first Google result, retard.

[h=4]Ireland[/h] "The Prohibition of Incitement to Hatred Act 1989" makes it an offense to incite hatred against any group of persons on account of their race, color, nationality, religion, sexual orientation, ethnic or national origins, or membership of the Traveller community, an indigenous minority group."[SUP][7][/SUP]
Ireland does not systematically collect hate crime data.[SUP][7][/SUP]


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Try more than the first Google result, retard.
> 
> *Ireland*
> 
> ...


what you quoted is the first google result.

potato.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Dude, I could give a fuck what you think, all Iv been getting at really is that all you Yanks get fierce butthurt over race/racial topics or whatever other bullshit, its amusing for a person who has no experience of real racism.
> 
> It just doesnt exist in the general public here, "hate crimes" and the like just dont happen.
> 
> You might want to consider the fact that historically as emigrant population, we really dont give a fuck what colour a persons skin is, only if they're a dickhead or not


Seriously? Like this?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

harrekin probably doesn't want me to post a list of racially motivated crimes in ireland i have just found.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Seriously? Like this?


the irish are so fucking stupid.

it's probably 10am and harrekin is already drunk.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

also, the IRA doesn't count because it's all white people killing white people, so it can't possibly be a hate crime.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

marissa alexander of jacksonville, florida, fired a warning shot into the ceiling after her husband beat her and threatened to kill her and angela corey put her in jail for a long time.

zimmerman's going down.

http://www.dominionofnewyork.com/2012/04/17/why-was-marissa-alexander-not-allowed-to-stand-her-ground/#.T5Ugs-lWq0s


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> also, the IRA doesn't count because it's all white people killing white people, so it can't possibly be a hate crime.


The IRA and UDF don't also go after evil jews?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> The IRA and UDF don't also go after evil jews?


jews are all white, every last one of them.

lenny kravitz is a lying dog.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 23, 2012)

Typed up a big response, then got bored, so here...

[video=youtube;2JPfnJVEr8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JPfnJVEr8E[/video]


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> jews are all white, every last one of them.
> 
> lenny kravitz is a lying dog.


What you have to realize, is once everyone is the same, all you have left is hair color, freckles and proper bible interpretations.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> What you have to realize, is once everyone is the same, all you have left is hair color, freckles and proper bible interpretations.


Nah, I think all you really have is harmless banter on a website, where people from all over the world can ridicule, troll and generally piss each other off in a harmless setting. Whereas in the "real world" we all realise that regardless of our actual personal beliefs, that the world really isnt the cake walk we'd all like, and although we all have "solutions", that none is really perfect simply because someone else disagrees, and that compromises need to be reached.

Its only when those compromises CANNOT be reached that shit "gets out of line".


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 23, 2012)

Then the car bombs are for shits and giggles?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Then the car bombs are for shits and giggles?


Dude, the car bombs was during the "British Occupation" of the North. Any of it done nowadays is just base criminality and is abhorred both North and South of the Border.

The Queen visited and laid a wreath at the Garden of Rememberence of the Soldiers who fough Britian for Irish independence in the last few years...we're over it dude, no need to drag it up.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> marissa alexander of jacksonville, florida, fired a warning shot into the ceiling after her husband beat her and threatened to kill her and angela corey put her in jail for a long time.
> 
> zimmerman's going down.
> 
> http://www.dominionofnewyork.com/2012/04/17/why-was-marissa-alexander-not-allowed-to-stand-her-ground/#.T5Ugs-lWq0s


 Apples and oranges my friend.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> tell me, how does a man who lived at this place and patrolled it for 5 years go behind the houses to look for an address, when the addresses are on the front of the houses very near to where zimmerman was parked?
> 
> only ne person went looking for trouble, and he's going to sit in jail for a long time for it.



I'm sure Zimmerman gave his story to the police and from the blog you posted, he repeated it several times with no changes. My question is, do we have an official release of that statement? I'm seeing debate over Zimmerman saying he was looking for an address, are we getting it solely from the blog and/or some media source or has his documented statement of events been released by the prosecution? If you have a link I'd appreciate it.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there a law in Florida against speaking to someone? No.
Is there a law in Forida against running after someone to speak to them? No.
Is there a law in Forida against asking someone their business? No.
Is there a law in Florida against running after someone to ask them their business? No.
Was Zimmerman recorded on a call or heard by Dee Dee asking Trayvon "what are you doing here" or something to that effect. I believe it was.
It's fair to say that Zimmerman did nothing illegal up to and including the moment he asked the question. That being the case, I'd say it definitely matters who threw the first punch and it definitely matters what happened after that. Everything that happened before the attack (whoever initiated the actual physical violence) was legal and while pertinent, won't have much bearing on the outcome. 
As I've said from the start, if Zimmerman attacked Trayvon, he's screwed. If Trayvon attacked Zimmerman, he walks or gets a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 23, 2012)

loco...huge problem with your theory... only one guy is around to tell his side of the story, and i don't believe a word this turd says, not sure how anyone can


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 23, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> loco...huge problem with your theory... only one guy is around to tell his side of the story, and i don't believe a word this turd says, not sure how anyone can


I don't think my statement that everything both parties did leading up to the question was legal, is a theory. I'm fairly certain it's a fact. He may very well be a complete liar and pulled the gun without cause. I can't say.

The fact he's the only one able to relate the events is a big problem for the prosecution, for sure.

I can't remember where I heard the sayings;

Don't pull it if you ain't gonna use it.
If you do use it, make sure your story is the only story.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ok who took the picture of Zimmermans head.. Apparently it was not the police or EMT.??? this is crazy


This is the funny part!

Some random cat shows up with a cell phone pic as soon as Zimmy turns himself in...ROFLS! Now people are seriously considering this evidence. Sorry, but without chain of custody, it's just noise. Why do you think they have chain of custody on evidence? To prevent tampering maybe? So laughable.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> This is the funny part!
> 
> Some random cat shows up with a cell phone pic as soon as Zimmy turns himself in...ROFLS! Now people are seriously considering this evidence. Sorry, but without chain of custody, it's just noise. Why do you think they have chain of custody on evidence? To prevent tampering maybe? So laughable.


I don't recall anyone calling it "evidence". It does seem to corroborate his story though. Besides, there will be a police report and possibly an EMS report/SOR documenting the injuries. These are as good as sworn testimony and so long as there is no other evidence to refute the documentation of said "injuries", then the cell phone pic doesn't really matter.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I don't recall anyone calling it "evidence". It does seem to corroborate his story though. Besides, there will be a police report and possibly an EMS report/SOR documenting the injuries. These are as good as sworn testimony and so long as there is no other evidence to refute the documentation of said "injuries", then the cell phone pic doesn't really matter.


Kinda like the way the Bible corroborates Christian philosophy?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

To me it boils down to not taking instruction from an officer. When 911 instructs you to stay, you stay. Zimmerman was ordered to remain in the vehicle, and that units were on the way. He CHOSE, of his OWN FREE WILL to follow TM. This is the decision that led to his death. It could have been me that night! If I'm walking home, and someone starts following me, I'm going to confront them. So would anyone else! If you say you wouldn't, your lying! So he follows TM which probably scared him, so he approaches Zimm, probably asking, "What the fuck!?" Zimmy probably popped off at the mouth, started getting his ass handed to him, so he shot TM. 

THE PROBLEM IS, Zimmy instigated this altercation by not listening to police instruction. 

JOE HORN FOR PRESIDENT!?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Kinda like the way the Bible corroborates Christian philosophy?


WTF does religion have to do with this case? You're comparing the Bible to a photograph of Zimmerman's injuries????? lmfao!!!!!!! 

Ok, I'm better now. I just had to get the laughter out of my system. You are doing what I call "comparing apples to oranges". I do not care to have a religious discussion, and I think your simile is a REALLY bad one. Just my opinion but I'm hoping that once you think about your previous statement, you will see why it's so ridiculous.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> WTF does religion have to do with this case? You're comparing the Bible to a photograph of Zimmerman's injuries????? lmfao!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok, I'm better now. I just had to get the laughter out of my system. You are doing what I call "comparing apples to oranges". I do not care to have a religious discussion, and I think your simile is a REALLY bad one. Just my opinion but I'm hoping that once you think about your previous statement, you will see why it's so ridiculous.


And once you realize how religion controls thoughts, you will delete this post.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

Your faith in that photo is dogmatic. Sorry if you can't see that. I can make one of those in an hour. You stated that it corroborates his story, then stated it's irrelevant. Keep laughing.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

ZIMMERMAN, GEORGE MICHAEL
10/05/1983
07/18/2005
Div 10
OKane, Julie H
Criminal Felony
Closed
CR-RESISTING OFFICER WITH VIOLENCE
BATTERY ON LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICER
2005-MM-010436-A-OZIMMERMAN, GEORGE MICHAEL
10/05/1983
07/18/2005
Orlando
Miller, W Michael
Misdemeanor
Closed
CR-RESISTING OFFICER WITHOUT VIOLENCE
2006-TR-219362-A-O0244RCN
ZIMMERMAN, GEORGE MICHAEL
12/14/2006
Orlando
Officer, 98 Hearing
Civil Traffic Infraction
Closed
TR- UNLAWFUL SPEED
2006-TR-219364-A-O0245RCN
ZIMMERMAN, GEORGE MICHAEL
12/14/2006
Orlando
Officer, 98 Hearing
Civil Traffic Infraction
Closed
TR- CERT OF REGISTRATION POSSESS REQ

Keep laughing.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> To me it boils down to not taking instruction from an officer. When 911 instructs you to stay, you stay. Zimmerman was ordered to remain in the vehicle, and that units were on the way. He CHOSE, of his OWN FREE WILL to follow TM. This is the decision that led to his death. It could have been me that night! If I'm walking home, and someone starts following me, I'm going to confront them. So would anyone else! If you say you wouldn't, your lying! So he follows TM which probably scared him, so he approaches Zimm, probably asking, "What the fuck!?" Zimmy probably popped off at the mouth, started getting his ass handed to him, so he shot TM.
> 
> THE PROBLEM IS, Zimmy instigated this altercation by not listening to police instruction.
> 
> JOE HORN FOR PRESIDENT!?


He was not "ordered". 911 dispatcher is NOT an "officer". They are telephone operators with a little bit of training in dealing with emergencies over the phone. They are not police and have ZERO authority to "order" anyone to do anything. We don't know that he did continue to follow Trayvon, so again, this is simply speculation at this point. Dispatchers and police are not the same and a dispatcher, or 911 operator, DOES NOT have any authority to be giving orders. They merely make "suggestions" in an attempt to keep the liability off of themselves, and to keep situations from escalating, kinda like this one did. It may play a small role in the prosecution in that it was "suggested" by 911 that he not continue to follow, but it is by no means a "lawful order". I have 3 911 dispatchers in my family...........we've had this discussion NUMEROUS times in the past and I just talked to one of them this morning and asked if they had any "authority" to "order" anyone. They have ZERO authority. I know what I'm talking about on this one.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> ZIMMERMAN, GEORGE MICHAEL
> 10/05/1983
> 07/18/2005
> Div 10
> ...


Not sure who's laughing. After all, a kid is dead as a result. Not really anything to laugh about if you ask me. 

So, was Zimmerman convicted of any of those things? If not, then that shit is irrelevant.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> false.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please show me where they charged anyone with manslaughter. Didnt happen. Made up bull shit.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> WTF does religion have to do with this case? You're comparing the Bible to a photograph of Zimmerman's injuries????? lmfao!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok, I'm better now. I just had to get the laughter out of my system.


Maybe you should sit down. It was you who was laughing.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Not sure who's laughing. After all, a kid is dead as a result. Not really anything to laugh about if you ask me.
> 
> So, was Zimmerman convicted of any of those things? If not, then that shit is irrelevant.


So you are suggesting that these charges were bogus and had no merit? Your statement seems to indicate that every citizen everywhere goes to jail if they are guilty. Are you THAT delusional?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Please show me where they charged anyone with manslaughter. Didnt happen. Made up bull shit.


I think he means they planned to charge with manslaughter but they must have found some evidence that makes the prosecution think they will get a murder 2 conviction. What some people don't seem to realize is that you go for the big "trophy" and maybe you'll get it. If not, there are a lot of smaller "trophies" they can also win. There will be a list of "lesser included" charges that the jury will have the option of convicting on if they find insufficient evidence to convict on Murder 2. The prosecution has nothing to lose by going for the "big trophy".


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I think he means they planned to charge with manslaughter but they must have found some evidence that makes the prosecution think they will get a murder 2 conviction. What some people don't seem to realize is that you go for the big "trophy" and maybe you'll get it. If not, there are a lot of smaller "trophies" they can also win. There will be a list of "lesser included" charges that the jury will have the option of convicting on if they find insufficient evidence to convict on Murder 2. The prosecution has nothing to lose by going for the "big trophy".


I agree here. It gives the jury more options to satisfy conviction on lesser included charges. If they go for murder 1, and they don't have enough of a case, he walks. If they dumb down the charges, you require less satisfaction to convict.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> So you are suggesting that these charges were bogus and had no merit? Your statement seems to indicate that every citizen everywhere goes to jail if they are guilty. Are you THAT delusional?


No, but we enjoy the presumption of innocence until PROVEN guilty in a court of law. Just because a person is arrested for a crime means little if there is no conviction or plea deal. If he wasn't convicted then all of that shit is irrelevant. I'm guessing his attorney will have that shit suppressed, if it can even be admitted as evidence. From a legal standpoint, these arrests are irrelevant. Are you that dense?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I think he means they planned to charge with manslaughter but they must have found some evidence that makes the prosecution think they will get a murder 2 conviction. What some people don't seem to realize is that you go for the big "trophy" and maybe you'll get it. If not, there are a lot of smaller "trophies" they can also win. There will be a list of "lesser included" charges that the jury will have the option of convicting on if they find insufficient evidence to convict on Murder 2. The prosecution has nothing to lose by going for the "big trophy".


Totally agree with what your saying but thats not what the UBd said


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Maybe you should sit down. It was you who was laughing.


Huh? Yeah, that's what I said......I was laughing at your 'weak sauce' comparison of the Bible and the merits of Christianity to the photo of Zimmerman's injuries and the credibility of said evidence. It was laughable. Sorry, I call 'em like I see 'em!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> No, but we enjoy the presumption of innocence until PROVEN guilty in a court of law. Just because a person is arrested for a crime means little if there is no conviction or plea deal. If he wasn't convicted then all of that shit is irrelevant. I'm guessing his attorney will have that shit suppressed, if it can even be admitted as evidence. From a legal standpoint, these arrests are irrelevant. Are you that dense?


I'm assuming by your statements you've never sat on a jury. Sorry, dude, but they are all human. And most have a 12th grade education level, if that. Just knowing he has a propensity for violence, and he has an arrest record, will sit in the jurors minds. I get it, your delusional, and have full faith in our judicial system. Mystery solved, SCOOBY DOO! In REALITY, baby killers and wife killers walk every day. What doesn't change is human behavior. Read a book, take a psychology class, and stop barking at me.

I wonder if those arresting officers can be character witnesses even though the charges were dropped...HMMMMM...

"Merits of Christianity"...OK, NOW I'M LAUGHING!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I'm* assuming *by your statements you've never sat on a jury. Sorry, dude, but they are all human. And most have a 12th grade education level, if that. Just knowing he has a propensity for violence, and he has an arrest record, will sit in the jurors minds. I get it, your delusional, and have full faith in our judicial system. Mystery solved, SCOOBY DOO! In REALITY, baby killers and wife killers walk every day. What doesn't change is human behavior. Read a book, take a psychology class, and stop barking at me.
> 
> "Merits of Christianity"...OK, NOW I'M LAUGHING!


Barking at you? Hardly. It's called having a debate. Don't like what I have to say? Too fucking bad! I've sat on a jury before my friend. You are making an awful lot of assumptions about me, yet you don't know a thing about me. I realize that innocent people get sent to prison and vice versa. I'm not saying he wasn't "guilty" of those things he was accused of. However, it will likely be suppressed. Don't shoot the messenger bro. I'm just saying what will likely happen. I have no opinion as to whether or not Zimmerman is guilty. I wasn't there, so I will reserve judgement until I see ALL the evidence. I don't believe in convicting someone based on "theories" or past arrests, let alone past convictions. I realize our judicial system is far from perfect, but we have certain protections for a reason. Not sure if you saw it posted about a hundred pages back, but I was accused of a crime I didn't commit. It nearly cost me my career and all because somebody claimed I did something I did not do. I will not villify someone else based on past allegations. It's frustrating when guilty people walk, but in my mind, I'd rather see a few guilty guys walk than see ONE innocent person imprisoned.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

On another subject, does any one know how ABC is "Obtaining" all this inside info? They were credited for both the video as well as the photo.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Barking at you? Hardly. It's called having a debate. Don't like what I have to say? Too fucking bad! I've sat on a jury before my friend. You are making an awful lot of assumptions about me, yet you don't know a thing about me. I realize that innocent people get sent to prison and vice versa. I'm not saying he wasn't "guilty" of those things he was accused of. However, it will likely be suppressed. Don't shoot the messenger bro. I'm just saying what will likely happen. I have no opinion as to whether or not Zimmerman is guilty. I wasn't there, so I will reserve judgement until I see ALL the evidence. I don't believe in convicting someone based on "theories" or past arrests, let alone past convictions. I realize our judicial system is far from perfect, but we have certain protections for a reason. Not sure if you saw it posted about a hundred pages back, but I was accused of a crime I didn't commit. It nearly cost me my career and all because somebody claimed I did something I did not do. I will not villify someone else based on past allegations. It's frustrating when guilty people walk, but in my mind, I'd rather see a few guilty guys walk than see ONE innocent person imprisoned.


Was it common knowledge among your family and friends that you did this crime often? I'm guessing, no. That is apples and oranges. Zimm is KNOWN for violence. Period. He's a loose cannon. He's been arrested, fired, dumped, Etc. for at LEAST the last 10 years. It's no stretch. What IS a stretch, and defies human behavior, is to suddenly alter your brain patterns in a pursuit situation. I'm not saying FOR SURE that he killed in cold blood. What I AM saying, is that it is far more likely that Zimm provoked this altercation, and when shit went south, he went the cowards route. If he had not gotten out of the car, TM would be alive. Period. These are facts. "*Facts are stubborn things; and whatever may be our wishes, our inclinations, or the dictates of our passion, they cannot alter the state of facts and evidence." - John Adams*


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Was it common knowledge among your family and friends that you did this crime often? I'm guessing, no. That is apples and oranges. Zimm is KNOWN for violence. Period. He's a loose cannon. He's been arrested, fired, dumped, Etc. for at LEAST the last 10 years. It's no stretch. What IS a stretch, and defies human behavior, is to suddenly alter your brain patterns in a pursuit situation. I'm not saying FOR SURE that he killed in cold blood. What I AM saying, is that it is far more likely that Zimm provoked this altercation, and when shit went south, he went the cowards route. If he had not gotten out of the car, TM would be alive. Period. These are facts. "*Facts are stubborn things; and whatever may be our wishes, our inclinations, or the dictates of our passion, they cannot alter the state of facts and evidence." - John Adams*


No jury is going to convict him based on past arrests without any other HARD EVIDENCE, such as credible eyewitness testimony or video. Past convictions? Maybe, but we aren't talking convictions here. Just because something was one way in the past does not make it so in the present. Maybe Zimmerman left his house that night and said to himself "I'm gonna kill me a black kid!". I highly doubt it but you never know. It's also possible that shit happened the way Zimmeran says it did. We just don't know. Are you seriously ready to convict a guy because he MIGHT have done something or because he did something in the past? God, I hope you never become a judge!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> No jury is going to convict him based on past arrests without any other HARD EVIDENCE, such as credible eyewitness testimony or video. Past convictions? Maybe, but we aren't talking convictions here. Just because something was one way in the past does not make it so in the present. Maybe Zimmerman left his house that night and said to himself "I'm gonna kill me a black kid!". I highly doubt it but you never know. It's also possible that shit happened the way Zimmeran says it did. We just don't know. Are you seriously ready to convict a guy because he MIGHT have done something or because he did something in the past? God, I hope you never become a judge!


Did you even read my post!? I said "I'm not saying FOR SURE that he killed in cold blood. What I am saying, is that it is far more likely that Zimm provoked this altercation..."

I'm not convicting any one. I'm SAYING IT'S FAR MORE LIKELY THAT HE PROVOKED AN ATTACK, and then shot TM. If you don't see anything wrong with that my friend, I hope you never enter law enforcement, period.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

If you had gone to court, and had an arrest record for your charge, and your family admits you like your charge, and your previous employers testified that you have been seen doing this charge before, you would have been convicted.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> If you had gone to court, and had an arrest record for your charge, and your family admits you like your charge, and your previous employers testified that you have been seen doing this charge before, you would have been convicted.


LOL @ previous employer.It was an under the table security company that did security at illegal house parties.The same employer also said he could never see george committing murder.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> LOL @ previous employer.It was an under the table security company that did security at illegal house parties.The same employer also said he could never see george committing murder.


Right after saying, I can't believe how hard he snapped. He just lost control. It surprised me because he's usually pretty calm.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Did you even read my post!? I said "I'm not saying FOR SURE that he killed in cold blood. What I am saying, is that it is far more likely that Zimm provoked this altercation..."
> 
> I'm not convicting any one. I'm SAYING IT'S FAR MORE LIKELY THAT HE PROVOKED AN ATTACK, and then shot TM. If you don't see anything wrong with that my friend, I hope you never enter law enforcement, period.


lmfao!!!!!!! You don't have to worry about ME entering law enforcement!

I've read all of your recent posts in this thread and I GET what you're saying.........and I'm saying that "far more likely" does not equal "guilty". And thank GOD, because there would likely be even MORE innocent people wasting away in our lovely prison system! Law enforcement shouldn't be concerning itself with innocence or guilt or likelihood of guilt. That's for the courts to sort out. Forgive me if I've misinterpreted anything you've posted, but it seems like many people (yourself included) seem to think the guy is guilty and should be convicted because of his past history. If that's not what's being implied, then I apologize.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

And now Georgie is all bent out of shape because everyone wants to follow him...


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Right after saying, I can't believe how hard he snapped. He just lost control. It surprised me because he's usually pretty calm.


&#8220;It was weird, because he was such a cool guy, but he got all nuts. He picked her up and threw her. It was pure rage. She twisted her ankle. Everyone was flipping out.&#8221;

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/george-zimmerman-lost-job-party-security-guard-aggressive-ex-co-worker-article-1.1053223#ixzz1ssXLX5No
​Sounds to me like any bouncer.I mean its almost like their job is to throw people out of places.Sounds like he really "lost" it.He threw her out and she twisted her ankle.I see this happen almost everytime Im at a bar.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> If you had gone to court, and had an arrest record for your charge, and your family admits you like your charge, and your previous employers testified that you have been seen doing this charge before, you would have been convicted.


Really???? Because Casey Anthony's own parents thought she had something to do with her daughter's disappearance and subsequent death. She had a history of partying and lying and pretty much everything she told the police turned out to be fiction. SHE didn't get convicted, so there goes that theory! lol!

The law is very complex and a conviction or acquital is going to depend on a lot of things. This case has quite a few similarities to Casey Anthony. A good attorney is going to move to suppress any past arrests or convictions. He will probably get it in this case. Some of Casey Anthony's priors DID come into play. I doubt we will see this here. If it doesn't come up in court, the jury can't weigh that evidence. If they do, then we would probably have a mistrial. Jury instructions are VERY explicit! We will see what the prosecution has up its sleeve. Until then, all we can really do is speculate.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Really???? Because Casey Anthony's own parents thought she had something to do with her daughter's disappearance and subsequent death. She had a history of partying and lying and pretty much everything she told the police turned out to be fiction. SHE didn't get convicted, so there goes that theory! lol!
> 
> The law is very complex and a conviction or acquital is going to depend on a lot of things. This case has quite a few similarities to Casey Anthony. A good attorney is going to move to suppress any past arrests or convictions. He will probably get it in this case. Some of Casey Anthony's priors DID come into play. I doubt we will see this here. If it doesn't come up in court, the jury can't weigh that evidence. If they do, then we would probably have a mistrial. Jury instructions are VERY explicit! We will see what the prosecution has up its sleeve. Until then, all we can really do is speculate.


WUH!? Partying and lying equals murder!? Did CA have a history of child abuse towards children? Did she have a first child that died suspiciously? No. And she WAS convicted, just not on all charges, which I helped you explain in another post...Sheesh.

And I'm sorry you go clubing in Kabul! I would be appalled if I saw a bouncer " Pick up and throw" a woman to the ground. I bounced for 3 years at a little place called "The Lime Light". I never picked up and threw anyone, and I'm 6 feet, 300 lbs. I used restraints and pressure points, like any trained bouncer does. A college student with a "Security" shirt is not a bouncer! Why would a "Bouncer"'s boss describe him as "Losing" it and "Out of control" if it was business as usual? I see your Fail rifle! KA-KA-KA-KA-KA-FAIL!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

&#8220;He had a temper and he became a liability,&#8221; the man said. &#8220;One time this woman was acting a little out of control. She was drunk. George lost his cool and totally overreacted,&#8221; he said. &#8220;It was weird, because he was such a cool guy, but he got all nuts. He picked her up and threw her. It was pure rage. She twisted her ankle. Everyone was flipping out.&#8221;

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/george-zimmerman-lost-job-party-security-guard-aggressive-ex-co-worker-article-1.1053223#ixzz1ssgxgygA

Full quote here. "He got all nuts." "It was pure rage." 

I totally want this guy walking around with a loaded side arm...Sheesh.​


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> It was weird, because he was such a cool guy, but he got all nuts. He picked her up and threw her. It was pure rage. She twisted her ankle. Everyone was flipping out.
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/george-zimmerman-lost-job-party-security-guard-aggressive-ex-co-worker-article-1.1053223#ixzz1ssXLX5No
> ​Sounds to me like any bouncer.I mean its almost like their job is to throw people out of places.Sounds like he really "lost" it.He threw her out and she twisted her ankle.I see this happen almost everytime Im at a bar.


Funny how you're so eager to prove Zimmerman innocent that you justify his history of violent behavior. No it's not a bouncer's job to pick up a woman and throw her to the ground. He assaulted her and that's a crime. I'm surprised the woman didn't press charges. Also, the man was a student studying law enforcement and he was working at illegal house parties? He was aiding and abetting law breaking and he wanted to go into law enforcement? Wow, what a stand up guy! Personally, I don't care if he's guilty or innocent of manslaughter/2nd degree murder or whatever. I'm just glad it went to trial and there will be a microscope on Sanford's police department and the total fuck up this case has been from the get-go. Hopefully, some changes will happen.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> WUH!? Partying and lying equals murder!? Did CA have a history of child abuse towards children? Did she have a first child that died suspiciously? No. And she WAS convicted, just not on all charges, which I helped you explain in another post...Sheesh.
> 
> And I'm sorry you go clubing in Kabul! I would be appalled if I saw a bouncer " Pick up and throw" a woman to the ground. I bounced for 3 years at a little place called "The Lime Light". I never picked up and threw anyone, and I'm 6 feet, 300 lbs. I used restraints and pressure points, like any trained bouncer does. A college student with a "Security" shirt is not a bouncer! Why would a "Bouncer"'s boss describe him as "Losing" it and "Out of control" if it was business as usual? I see your Fail rifle! KA-KA-KA-KA-KA-FAIL!


He wasn't a trained bouncer dumb dumb.Hence the reason he worked underground security at illegal house parties.And under your own admission you used force to remove disorderly patrons including woman Im sure,unless the limelight is a gay bar.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He wasn't a trained bouncer dumb dumb.Hence the reason he worked underground security at illegal house parties.And under your own admission you used force to remove disorderly patrons including woman Im sure,unless the limelight is a gay bar.


I should have known you would be an expert on gay bars. You must do a lot of personal research.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Funny how you're so eager to prove Zimmerman innocent that you justify his history of violent behavior. No it's not a bouncer's job to pick up a woman and throw her to the ground. He assaulted her and that's a crime. I'm surprised the woman didn't press charges. Also, the man was a student studying law enforcement and he was working at illegal house parties? He was aiding and abetting law breaking and he wanted to go into law enforcement? Wow, what a stand up guy! Personally, I don't care if he's guilty or innocent of manslaughter/2nd degree murder or whatever. I'm just glad it went to trial and there will be a microscope on Sanford's police department and the total fuck up this case has been from the get-go. Hopefully, some changes will happen.


This took place in 2005.Try to keep up.He currently worked as an underwriter at a mortgage company and a student.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He wasn't a trained bouncer dumb dumb.Hence the reason he worked underground security at illegal house parties.And under your own admission you used force to remove disorderly patrons including woman Im sure,unless the limelight is a gay bar.



Thats funny!


Carne,how does not knowing if a bar is a gay bar or not, make cliffey501 "an expert on gay bars"?


----------



## domino7 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I'm assuming by your statements you've never sat on a jury. Sorry, dude, but they are all human. And most have a 12th grade education level, if that. Just knowing he has a propensity for violence, and he has an arrest record, will sit in the jurors minds. I get it, your delusional, and have full faith in our judicial system. Mystery solved, SCOOBY DOO! In REALITY, baby killers and wife killers walk every day. What doesn't change is human behavior. Read a book, take a psychology class, and stop barking at me.
> 
> I wonder if those arresting officers can be character witnesses even though the charges were dropped...HMMMMM...
> 
> ...


 If you are an example of an educated person, I'd rather take my chances with the uneducated lol. Stop taking psychology classes, and learn to think for yourself. Until you do, you're just another one of the sheeple.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

domino7 said:


> If you are an example of an educated person, I'd rather take my chances with the uneducated lol. Stop taking psychology classes, and learn to think for yourself. Until you do, you're just another one of the sheeple.


Not sure why you attacked me. But because you did......

PLEASE TELL EVERYONE, OH EDUCATED ONE, WHO THE TERM "SHEEPLE" REFERENCES!!!

Thank you and good night.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He wasn't a trained bouncer dumb dumb.Hence the reason he worked underground security at illegal house parties.And under your own admission you used force to remove disorderly patrons including woman Im sure,unless the limelight is a gay bar.


http://twitter.com/#!/Real_Geo_Zimmer/status/191866481414377472

EL STUPIDO!

Just LEO Training. Nothing near the amount of self defense training BOUNCERS get.

EL STUPIDO!

In 3 years I NEVER hurt any one.

EL STUPIDO! Strikes again!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Limelight#Notable_Performers

Probably just a chain of Gay Bars.

G-Unit usually plays Gay Bars, RIGHT!?


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/Real_Geo_Zimmer/status/191866481414377472
> 
> EL STUPIDO!
> 
> ...


This incident took place in 2005.He is a leo student or was at the time of the trayvon shooting dumb dumb.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Thats funny!
> 
> 
> Carne,how does not knowing if a bar is a gay bar or not, make cliffey501 "an expert on gay bars"?


the same way believing zimmerman defended himself makes you a racist.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> This incident took place in 2005.He is a leo student or was at the time of the trayvon shooting dumb dumb.


Why call me Dumb Dumb when your making no sense.

http://www.scribd.com/heidi_vries/d/87064208-George-Zimmerman%E2%80%99s-application-for-the-Citizens-Police-Academy-in-2008

El Stupido strikes AGAIN! That post was 5 days ago, Zimmy ADMITTING he has LEO training. Attached is his Application from 2008!

2005!? WTF are you talking about!?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

Zim,Zimeny,Zim,Zimeny,Zim,Zim,Zaroo,

Don't talk back to me or I'm going to shoot.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Why call me Dumb Dumb when your making no sense.
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/heidi_vries/d/87064208-George-Zimmerman&#8217;s-application-for-the-Citizens-Police-Academy-in-2008
> 
> ...


When he supposedly freaked out on that girl.Happened in 2005.Zimmy was in school to be a leo when trayvon was shot meaning he just recieved training.He was not trained back in 2005.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> When he supposedly freaked out on that girl.Happened in 2005.Zimmy was in school to be a leo when trayvon was shot meaning he just recieved training.He was not trained back in 2005.


Oh, let's have some fun. So in 2005 he was fired for completely losing it. Your reasoning is lack of training. He is approved in 2008 and begins LEO training. FOUR YEARS LATER, he disregards protocals, disregards a direct order not to engage, disregards orders to remain in his vehicle, and pursues TM further. 

Now either 1) He was in control of his anger, due to Anger Management classes, and LEO training, and started the scuffle on purpose.

Or 2) He learned nothing from LEO training and AM Classes and lost his cool and started a fight.

YOU PICK!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> WUH!? Partying and lying equals murder!? Did CA have a history of child abuse towards children? Did she have a first child that died suspiciously? No. And she WAS convicted, just not on all charges, which I helped you explain in another post...Sheesh.
> 
> And I'm sorry you go clubing in Kabul! I would be appalled if I saw a bouncer " Pick up and throw" a woman to the ground. I bounced for 3 years at a little place called "The Lime Light". I never picked up and threw anyone, and I'm 6 feet, 300 lbs. I used restraints and pressure points, like any trained bouncer does. A college student with a "Security" shirt is not a bouncer! Why would a "Bouncer"'s boss describe him as "Losing" it and "Out of control" if it was business as usual? I see your Fail rifle! KA-KA-KA-KA-KA-FAIL!


What are you talking about? Where do I say "partying and lying = murder"? The point I was trying to make (which you've obviously missed) was that the prosecution had a shitload of "theories" and "evidence" against Casey Anthony, INCLUDING, damning testimony from her own father. She was not convicted of the main charges against her. She was found guilty on something like 4 counts of providing false information to police. She walked out of jail eleven days after the trial concluded and was basically given time served for the 4 counts. So, yes, you are correct....she was convicted of 4 of the most minor charges against her. Since she wasn't convicted on ANY of the main charges against her though, it's widely considered that she was "acquitted".


Now that we have that out of the way, the point I was trying to make is that a lot of people seem to think the prosecution has a "slam dunk" case against Zimmerman. I think they have an uphill battle due to lack of evidence and the fact that he MIGHT have acted totally within his right under Florida law. That's all I'm saying. Everyone fucking HATED Casey Anthony and there was still a jury out there who thought the prosecution's case against her was weak, which I said all along. Never said she didn't do it (I have no way to know this, I wasn't there), simply that there was little hard evidence against her. People thought I was defending her or saying she didn't do it. I never said any of that, but for some reason all the people who I debated that thought the prosecution was going to nail her also thought that I was defending her. There is a big difference. I hope people can put aside their own prejudices and see that. Get ready to be really angry, because I think Zimmerman will walk. I could definitely be wrong, but we shall see.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Oh, let's have some fun. So in 2005 he was fired for completely losing it. Your reasoning is lack of training. He is approved in 2008 and begins LEO training. FOUR YEARS LATER, he disregards protocals, disregards a direct order not to engage, disregards orders to remain in his vehicle, and pursues TM further.
> 
> Now either 1) He was in control of his anger, due to Anger Management classes, and LEO training, and started the scuffle on purpose.
> 
> ...


You assume he started the fight.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

I found this pretty funny.From georgie's twitter

I will not be silenced. Or intimidated. I'm tired of just taking abuse and not fighting back. I may go down, but I will go down fighting.

Next tweet:

Also: I am armed. Just saying. 

LOL


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> What are you talking about? Where do I say "partying and lying = murder"? The point I was trying to make (which you've obviously missed) was that the prosecution had a shitload of "theories" and "evidence" against Casey Anthony, INCLUDING, damning testimony from her own father. She was not convicted of the main charges against her. She was found guilty on something like 4 counts of providing false information to police. She walked out of jail eleven days after the trial concluded and was basically given time served for the 4 counts. So, yes, you are correct....she was convicted of 4 of the most minor charges against her. Since she wasn't convicted on ANY of the main charges against her though, it's widely considered that she was "acquitted".
> 
> 
> Now that we have that out of the way, the point I was trying to make is that a lot of people seem to think the prosecution has a "slam dunk" case against Zimmerman. I think they have an uphill battle due to lack of evidence and the fact that he MIGHT have acted totally within his right under Florida law. That's all I'm saying. Everyone fucking HATED Casey Anthony and there was still a jury out there who thought the prosecution's case against her was weak, which I said all along. Never said she didn't do it (I have no way to know this, I wasn't there), simply that there was little hard evidence against her. People thought I was defending her or saying she didn't do it. I never said any of that, but for some reason all the people who I debated that thought the prosecution was going to nail her also thought that I was defending her. There is a big difference. I hope people can put aside their own prejudices and see that. Get ready to be really angry, because I think Zimmerman will walk. I could definitely be wrong, but we shall see.


So you're saying that her track record was to lie and she was convicted of lying. Wasn't that MY point?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You assume he started the fight.


Uhhh, he did. 

Have you listened to the 911 call!?

Stay. "no"
Stay. "no"
STAY! "It's cold" (Exiting vehicle)
STAY! "BANG"

Or did Treyvon Martin punch Zimmy through the glass? And then unbroke the glass? Zimmerman had NO BUSINESS persuing TM once the police ORDERED him to stop!


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 23, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Thats funny!
> 
> 
> Carne,how does not knowing if a bar is a gay bar or not, make cliffey501 "an expert on gay bars"?





cliffey501 said:


> the same way believing zimmerman defended himself makes you a racist.


Yep! You are now an "expert" gay racist.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

^^^^^like!^^^^^


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Oh, let's have some fun. So in 2005 he was fired for completely losing it. Your reasoning is lack of training. He is approved in 2008 and begins LEO training. FOUR YEARS LATER, he disregards protocals, disregards a direct order not to engage, disregards orders to remain in his vehicle, and pursues TM further.
> 
> Now either 1) He was in control of his anger, due to Anger Management classes, and LEO training, and started the scuffle on purpose.
> 
> ...


He was never ordered not to engage.
He was never ordered to remain in his vehicle.

Let's have some fun, since you continue to make statements that are untrue, you're either a pathological liar OR a complete idiot.

YOU PICK!


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Uhhh, he did.
> 
> Have you listened to the 911 call!?
> 
> ...


When did the police ORDER him to stop?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> So you're saying that her track record was to lie and she was convicted of lying. Wasn't that MY point?


Noooooo.......what I'm saying is there was evidence that PROVED she was lying so she was convicted of lying! lol! Seriously people? Suddenly a track record = guilt of a crime? This is so fucking scary on so many levels bro!


Let's play devil's advocate for a moment shall we? Let's make the hypothetical that you have been convicted or even accused of growing cannabis in the past. The police and your neighbors/friends all know this. Suddenly, a skunk crawls under your house and it starts giving off a "suspicious odor". Should the police still bother with a warrant? After all, you have a "track record" of growing. I mean, you're OBVIOUSLY guilty, right?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Zimmerman had NO BUSINESS persuing TM once the police ORDERED him to stop!


Wrong. He wasn't ORDERED to do anything AND had EVERY right to go wherever he so pleases. Repeating that lie is starting to make you look foolish.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Uhhh, he did.
> 
> Have you listened to the 911 call!?
> 
> ...


OMFG!!!!!!! The police never "ordered" Zimmerman to stop! Even the dispatcher never "ordered" him to stop. The dispatcher CANNOT order anyone to do anything! He/she can "strongly recommend" or "strongly suggest". They cannot give "lawful orders". Sheesh!!!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> He was never ordered not to engage.
> He was never ordered to remain in his vehicle.
> 
> Let's have some fun, since you continue to make statements that are untrue, you're either a pathological liar OR a complete idiot.
> ...


http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/326700-full-transcript-zimmerman.html

Are you following him?

Yes.

WE DON'T NEED YOU TO DO THAT!

Read it yourself, Idgit!

He was told to wait! The call originated inside his truck. He told dispatch where he was. Then he said, "Have them call me and I'll tell them where I am." He never said, "In pursuit", the first thing anyone with LEO training would do!

This isn't rocket science. At least not to me. Are we having fun yet!?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> OMFG!!!!!!! The police never "ordered" Zimmerman to stop! Even the dispatcher never "ordered" him to stop. The dispatcher CANNOT order anyone to do anything! He/she can "strongly recommend" or "strongly suggest". They cannot give "lawful orders". Sheesh!!!!


"We don't NEED you to do that." = Your presence is not needed. Fucking stop angry armed fucker. Oh, I'm not needed. Better follow this stranger any way, even though there's no point to it. That's starting a fight, just so you know.

EDIT: OK, not ordered, but he should have taken it as such having LEO training and all.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/326700-full-transcript-zimmerman.html
> 
> Are you following him?
> 
> ...


As I've stated so many times before, the dispatcher could have told him they didn't NEED him to make a ham sandwich, but he could have legally done that as well.

I think I'm gonna take a page off the UB playbook and post the following quote EVERY time someone brings up what happened before the physical altercation.



> Is there a law in Florida against speaking to someone? No.
> Is there a law in Forida against running after someone to speak to them? No.
> Is there a law in Forida against asking someone their business? No.
> Is there a law in Florida against running after someone to ask them their business? No.
> ...


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/326700-full-transcript-zimmerman.html
> 
> Are you following him?
> 
> ...


lol! Yep, I'm having a BLAST!!!!! 

I can't tell if you're being obtuse or you just don't get it...........


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> "We don't NEED you to do that." = Your presence is not needed. Fucking stop angry armed fucker. Oh, I'm not needed. Better follow this stranger any way, even though there's no point to it. That's starting a fight, just so you know.
> 
> EDIT: OK, not ordered, but he should have taken it as such having LEO training and all.


Where is the PROOF that he followed after he was ordered not to? I'm not talking about edited 911 tapes either. And even if he did, the fact that the dispatcher cannot give _lawful orders _makes it _IRRELEVANT_!


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> ^^^^^like!^^^^^


I wasn't calling him that! That was to suggest some people ASSUME things about people on here. I was actually ripping on particular people, they know who they are.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> As I've stated so many times before, the dispatcher could have told him they didn't NEED him to make a ham sandwich, but he could have legally done that as well.
> 
> I think I'm gonna take a page off the UB playbook and post the following quote EVERY time someone brings up what happened before the physical altercation.


Here we go again...Law,law,law.

So we can conclude that OJ is innocent, and Michael Jackson was innocent. (All 3 times) 

I'm not speculating on the outcome of the trial. I'm saying use rational thought. It's dark and raining. You see a shadowed figure lurking about. You say, "Hey." He runs off. You call the police. He ducks into a dark alley. IF YOU CONTINUE YOUR PURSUIT, WHY!? Back up is on route. If this guy breaks in somewhere, he'll be in custody in minutes. If he's leaving the park, he's leaving. WHY PURSUE? Because your emotional. Period.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Where is the PROOF that he followed after he was ordered not to? I'm not talking about edited 911 tapes either. And even if he did, the fact that the dispatcher cannot give _lawful orders _makes it _IRRELEVANT_!


So the 911 transcripts are a conspiracy now!? Oh, brother. *Facepalm*


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Oh, let's have some fun. So in 2005 he was fired for completely losing it. Your reasoning is lack of training. He is approved in 2008 and begins LEO training. FOUR YEARS LATER, he disregards protocals, disregards a direct order not to engage, disregards orders to remain in his vehicle, and pursues TM further.
> 
> Now either 1) He was in control of his anger, due to Anger Management classes, and LEO training, and started the scuffle on purpose.
> 
> ...


You never picked....


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 23, 2012)

Sanford police chief Bill Lee expected to resign today.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Here we go again...Law,law,law.
> 
> So we can conclude that OJ is innocent, and Michael Jackson was innocent. (All 3 times)
> 
> I'm not speculating on the outcome of the trial. I'm saying use rational thought. It's dark and raining. You see a shadowed figure lurking about. You say, "Hey." He runs off. You call the police. He ducks into a dark alley. IF YOU CONTINUE YOUR PURSUIT, WHY!? Back up is on route. If this guy breaks in somewhere, he'll be in custody in minutes. If he's leaving the park, he's leaving. WHY PURSUE? Because your emotional. Period.


Agreed, but we are ONLY discussing the legality of the actions that were taken, to my knowledge no one is saying Zimmerman acted intelligently or that he couldn't have handled the situation better. But that discussion is pointless as Trayvon is dead and the "law, law, law" is what this thread is entirely about.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

"They always get away"

Sounds like a true Vulcan. Rational. Factual.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> He was never ordered not to engage.
> He was never ordered to remain in his vehicle.
> 
> Let's have some fun, since you continue to make statements that are untrue, you're either a pathological liar OR a complete idiot.
> ...


Neither did you.

Lol. Just kidding around.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> So the 911 transcripts are a conspiracy now!? Oh, brother. *Facepalm*


Where the fuck do you get this shit? lmfao!!!!!! You DO realize how all these ASSumptions are making you look right now? 

I'll explain (again); Edited transcripts often don't give the entire picture. This has already happened in the media where an edited 911 transcript made it look like Zimmerman was racially profiling when after hearing the exerpt in its entirety we see that he was simply responding to the dispatchers questioning about a description. Never did I mention conspiracy. I simply am not going to listen to a snippet of a 911 tape and make a judgement as to the innocence or guilt of Zimmerman.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Here we go again...Law,law,law.


I hate it when the law gets in the way of someone making an irrational arguement!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

Even with all of you against me, you still can't explain Zimmermans MOTIVE for persuing TM.

It's legal to do a lot of things.

Zimmermans lawyers will have to prove that he tried to avoid conflict. How are you avoiding conflict by following someone? I don't think stand your ground will help Zimmy here.

He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony;

He approached a law abiding citizen, ran after them when they fled, made them feel threatened, and then shot them when they tried to defend themselves. 

REMEMBER, Zimms not a cop. If he had been an on duty LEO, my position would be different.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

Then again, this is Florida. Perhaps he'll walk. Perhaps the people of Florida condone this type of action. Pull that shit in my state, and Zimmy would be the one dead for running after strangers in the night. 

http://motherjones.com/politics/2012/03/trayvon-shooters-911-calls-potholes-piles-trash-black-men

Scroll down for a HISTORY REPORT for Georgie. Good thing WE don't live near him.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Even with all of you against me, you still can't explain Zimmermans MOTIVE for persuing TM.
> 
> It's legal to do a lot of things.
> 
> ...


He says right in the 911 tape that he lost trayvon.How exactly is he pursuing him?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He says right in the 911 tape that he lost trayvon.How exactly is he pursuing him?


Because after that, he kinda kept looking huh? If he had given up and gone home when he said, I lost him, we wouldn't be having this conversation.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Because after that, he kinda kept looking huh? If he had given up and gone home when he said, I lost him, we wouldn't be having this conversation.


Why didn't trayvon just go home?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'm sure Zimmerman gave his story to the police and from the blog you posted, he repeated it several times with no changes. My question is, do we have an official release of that statement? I'm seeing debate over Zimmerman saying he was looking for an address, are we getting it solely from the blog and/or some media source or has his documented statement of events been released by the prosecution? If you have a link I'd appreciate it.


the looking for an address thing comes right from his dad and brother's versions.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 23, 2012)

he was going home? you assume that for whatever reason it took him that long to get where he was that the reason was to do evil . . .your assumption has one flaw . . .. ..it ignores any other possibility and believing the assumption to be true vs a possibility makes you biased to any other possible or reasonable explanation . . to describe the path martin took to go home 

and if you have seen any of the pictures that display the path martin took ti walk home he pretty much goes straight to his destination . . . . with one turn . . . .and many presumptions from the point in which zimermans spidey sense to sweets and hoodies went aerie


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 23, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> he was going home? you assume that for whatever reason it took him that long to get where he was that the reason was to do evil . . .your assumption has one flaw . . .. ..it ignores any other possibility and believing the assumption to be true vs a possibility makes you biased to any other possible or reasonable explanation . . to describe the path martin took to go home
> 
> and if you have seen any of the pictures that display the path martin took ti walk home he pretty much goes straight to his destination . . . . with one turn . . . .and many presumptions from the point in which zimermans spidey sense to sweets and hoodies went aerie


From the picture in the article UB posted, Trayvon could've just went home. Zimmerman wasn't blocking his path or on ghe route between him and his Dads place after he ran. Why didn't he run home and drink his iced tea and skittles? Why didn't he run home and get his Dad cos some weirdo is following him? (If that's actually what happened at all).


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Please show me where they charged anyone with manslaughter. Didnt happen. Made up bull shit.


you're not so bright either i see.

serino, the lead detective, wanted to go ahead with manslaughter night one. he said zimmerman's story did not add up and was unconvincing. wanted to go ahead with manslaughter.

oddly, the now resigned prosecutor left his house late on a sunday evening to meet in person with the now resigned police chief (usually they phone cases in). he told them to "cut him loose".

did i ever say they charged him with manslaughter? find it and quote it.

potato.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> he was going home? you assume that for whatever reason it took him that long to get where he was that the reason was to do evil . . .your assumption has one flaw . . .. ..it ignores any other possibility and believing the assumption to be true vs a possibility makes you biased to any other possible or reasonable explanation . . to describe the path martin took to go home
> 
> and if you have seen any of the pictures that display the path martin took ti walk home he pretty much goes straight to his destination . . . . with one turn . . . .and many presumptions from the point in which zimermans spidey sense to sweets and hoodies went aerie


We do know one thing more than 4 minutes after zimmerman reports him running in the direction of the back entrance hes found dead feet from where he originally ran from.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> LOL @ previous employer.It was an under the table security company that did security at illegal house parties.The same employer also said he could never see george committing murder.


that's what neighbors of serial killers say too.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're not so bright either i see.
> 
> serino, the lead detective, wanted to go ahead with manslaughter night one. he said zimmerman's story did not add up and was unconvincing. wanted to go ahead with manslaughter.
> 
> ...


Actually you'll find the original prosecutor was going to put it in front of a grand jury.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> the same way believing zimmerman defended himself makes you a racist.


awww, the poor persecuted white people are pulling out the victim card again!

awww, you poor persecuted white people! if you need a shoulder to cry on, i'm here for you. as a fellow white person, i'll understand.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I found this pretty funny.From georgie's twitter
> 
> I will not be silenced. Or intimidated. I'm tired of just taking abuse and not fighting back. I may go down, but I will go down fighting.
> 
> ...


when was this from? can you link me or provide citation?


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> awww, the poor persecuted white people are pulling out the victim card again!
> 
> awww, you poor persecuted white people! if you need a shoulder to cry on, i'm here for you. as a fellow white person, i'll understand.


Your a jew.As a racist i would never cry on your shoulder.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Wrong. He wasn't ORDERED to do anything AND had EVERY right to go wherever he so pleases. Repeating that lie is starting to make you look foolish.


he has every right to go behind those houses in pursuit of martin.

but to say he was looking for an address back there is a bunch of retarded, seeing as how he lived there for 5 years, patrolled the neighborhood, and was parked pretty close to the fronts of some houses with addresses on them.

it puts yet another hole in his tall tale. o'mara is probably sweating, he better be as good as he seems.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> awww, the poor persecuted white people are pulling out the victim card again!
> 
> awww, you poor persecuted white people! if you need a shoulder to cry on, i'm here for you. as a fellow white person, i'll understand.


Do you write that all out every time, or do you just have to hit a button?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 23, 2012)

i think zimmerman was still looking for him walking south down the path toward martin who was on the phone with his gf . . .. outside . .. . .and saw zimmerman and thats how it started .. . .

is this not possible that martin simply got to the area around his destination first and zimmerman just kept looking for him, and i will say no matter what really happened i dont think zimmerman followed martin for any other reason then to make sure he wasnt up to not good a just cuase but in a fools hands, and it when martin and Z noticed each other words were exchanged and then a incident. . . . .. . . . .which only time will tell if it was necessary to us a gun or if Zimmerman is believed to be criminally negligent with his authority and himself due to his history of violence

just reinforces my belief that things like this would happen if vigilantes would just mind there own . . . .


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> when was this from? can you link me or provide citation?


http://twitter.com/#!/Real_Geo_Zimmer

Scroll down to april 11th.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Where is the PROOF that he followed after he was ordered not to?


the proof of pursuit is easily discerned from the 911 tapes and the location of the murder.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He says right in the 911 tape that he lost trayvon.How exactly is he pursuing him?


after zimmerman loses trayvon, he goes and looks for him. this is evident by the location of the murder.

sure, george says he was back there just looking for an address. too bad that there are no addresses back there.

you'd think someone who lived there for 5 years and patrolled the place would know that and not use that in his story. dumb move by zimmboy.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 23, 2012)

wow... if that really is Zimmerman's twitter account his lawyer needs to tell him to shut the fuck up. He is damning himself with every tweet. If it IS him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why didn't trayvon just go home?


couple of reasons come to mind.

first, he was talking on the phone with his girlfriend. when you were 17, were you in the habit of talking to your girlfriend in front of your family? no 17 year old i have ever known has liked to do that.

second, he was being chased by someone, maybe he didn't want that person to know where he lived, and so he cut away from the direct path home.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Actually you'll find the original prosecutor was going to put it in front of a grand jury.


the original prosecuter hours after everything happened with zero evidence(and i mean quantifiable evidence you sniper jerks) drives to the chief to tell him grand jury . . .. . . .dude! great logic


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> From the picture in the article UB posted, Trayvon could've just went home. Zimmerman wasn't blocking his path or on ghe route between him and his Dads place after he ran. Why didn't he run home and drink his iced tea and skittles? Why didn't he run home and get his Dad cos some weirdo is following him? (If that's actually what happened at all).


he was not doing anything wrong by not going home, he was perfectly within his rights to hang about and talk on his phone to his girlfriend without zimmerman chasing him around like zimmboy did.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm kind of doubting this is Zimmerman. Using a quote from Martin Luther King's I have a dream speech? Wow... someone is fucked in the head. I sincerely hope this really isn't GZ.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2012)

Zimmerman gives gun owners/ccw a bad name. Owning a gun and being CCW means you have to carry yourself a whole different way. He should have never been able to get a gun if he had to take anger management classes. I'm sure some laws are about to change in Florida..Oh and *Doc111* stop saying you are not defending Zimmerman, because every post you have made here does just that. Zimmerman was wrong and now a someone is dead.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the original prosecuter hours after everything happened with zero evidence(and i mean quantifiable evidence you sniper jerks) drives to the chief to tell him grand jury . . .. . . .dude! great logic


He had to be cut loose.You can only hold someone so long without charge.He was going to take it to the grand jury and let them decide if he was to be charged.Its a common tactic when there isn't enough evidence to support a conviction.That way they distance themselves from the charges.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> wow... if that really is Zimmerman's twitter account his lawyer needs to tell him to shut the fuck up. He is damning himself with every tweet. If it IS him.


wasn't april 11th around the time he went missing and his lawyers dropped him and he called hannity?

like you said, who knows if that's real.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He says right in the 911 tape that he lost trayvon.How exactly is he pursuing him?


you cant loose someone unless your following them . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

and in this case he moved from stationary point A to point B and that means Z was pursuing martin . . . . .

this is hard huh cliff the mail man from cheers


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2012)

Cliffey do you enjoy sounding stupid ????


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah, that has to be fake. but i LOLed anyway.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He had to be cut loose.You can only hold someone so long without charge.He was going to take it to the grand jury and let them decide if he was to be charged.Its a common tactic when there isn't enough evidence to support a conviction.That way they distance themselves from the charges.


so the chief of police needs the prosecutor to tell them that? does the PA get up and go in to tell the cheif of police how to do his job every time a felony crime is committed . . . .. . . you ahve got to be kidding me 

hes a state appointed lawyer. . . .thats it . .. .PA has nothing to do with what the chief says and the police know the law . .. . they enforce it . . .lmfao

go watch csi


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Cliffey do you enjoy sounding stupid ????


Your gay.Go fist yourself.I win.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Your gay.Go fist yourself.I win.


Yes I'm very happy (most of the time ). Yes you are winning just like Ron Paul..Winning by losing, because I actually feel sorry for you being so damn dumb..oh and it is you're (dumb Canadian)


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Yes I'm very happy (most of the time ). Yes you are winning just like Ron Paul..Winning by losing, because I actually feel sorry for you being so damn dumb..oh and it is you're (dumb Canadian)


subpar canadian education system strikes again.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Yes I'm very happy (most of the time ). Yes you are winning just like Ron Paul..Winning by losing, because I actually feel sorry for you being so damn dumb..oh and it is you're (dumb Canadian)


Your still gay.
I still win.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> subpar canadian education system strikes again.


grade seven graduate "hey"


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> subpar canadian education system strikes again.


Get a job.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Your still gay.
> I still win.


Damn guy take the time to learn..It is not YOUR, but YOU'RE..as in you are happy..You are winning only in the race of retardation


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Get a job.


i have one and it kicks ass.

u jelly.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i have one and it kicks ass.
> 
> u jelly.


Since when did RIU start paying the trolls?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Since when did RIU start paying the trolls?


i work for the illuminati and get paid by globalist zionist elitist jew bankers who control the world.

also, i sell treadmills.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah this can't be Zimmerman. If it is, he has the worst defense team in history.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i work for the illuminati and get paid by globalist zionist elitist jew bankers who control the world.
> 
> also, i sell treadmills.


Uncle adolf warned us of you people in mein kampf.

Selling treadmills in America, sounds like a billion dollar idea.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> USelling treadmills in America, sounds like a billion dollar idea.


trolled the shit out of you.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're not so bright either i see.
> 
> serino, the lead detective, wanted to go ahead with manslaughter night one. he said zimmerman's story did not add up and was unconvincing. wanted to go ahead with manslaughter.
> 
> ...


Not even close to what you said. Change thats what you are all about.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Not even close to what you said. Change thats what you are all about.


please find where i said he was ever charged with manslaughter as you claim.

until then, just shut the fuck up. you are a pathetic, irksome blatherskite.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the looking for an address thing comes right from his dad and brother's versions.


I understand that, but what is the source of their versions? MSM, blogger, official release? I'm more than a little skeptical of anything that isn't official as we've already seen statements and transcripts edited for ulterior motives.



UncleBuck said:


> he has every right to go behind those houses in pursuit of martin.
> 
> but to say he was looking for an address back there is a bunch of retarded, seeing as how he lived there for 5 years, patrolled the neighborhood, and was parked pretty close to the fronts of some houses with addresses on them.
> 
> it puts yet another hole in his tall tale. o'mara is probably sweating, he better be as good as he seems.


I'm confused, you said it was his father and brother's version. Zimmerman isn't responsible for their statements. How is it a hole in HIS story? Not nitpicking, but it seems like a complete contradiction. I don't think the prosecution can pick apart his account by saying "but your brother said..." Zimmerman's lawyer would have a field day with that argument.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the proof of pursuit is easily discerned from the 911 tapes and the location of the murder.


Easily discerned, or proven? Proof doesn't typically have to be "easily discerned". It usually stares you right in the face. Credible eyewitness testimony or video would likely constitute "proof". This is nothing more than speculation based on, what, some words on a tape and an "X" on a map? Doesn't seem like a smoking gun to me. Besides, it doesn't matter.....he could "pursue" whomever he choses.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I understand that, but what is the source of their versions? MSM, blogger, official release? I'm more than a little skeptical of anything that isn't official as we've already seen statements and transcripts edited for ulterior motives.


straight from the lips of his brother and his dad on recorded television.



MuyLocoNC said:


> I'm confused, you said it was his father and brother's version. Zimmerman isn't responsible for their statements. How is it a hole in HIS story? Not nitpicking, but it seems like a complete contradiction. I don't think the prosecution can pick apart his account by saying "but your brother said..." Zimmerman's lawyer would have a field day with that argument.


so when zimmerman comes to court with a version of events that in no way resembles what his brother and his father said he said, he'll be seen as ultra credible. LOL!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Easily discerned, or proven? Proof doesn't typically have to be "easily discerned". It usually stares you right in the face. Credible eyewitness testimony or video would likely constitute "proof". This is nothing more than speculation based on, what, some words on a tape and an "X" on a map? Doesn't seem like a smoking gun to me. Besides, it doesn't matter.....he could "pursue" whomever he choses.


yes, words on tape where you can hear him getting out of his truck, a location of a murder, and an eyewitness who saw a pursuit. the prosecution has already tipped their hat about this one.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Easily discerned, or proven? Proof doesn't typically have to be "easily discerned". It usually stares you right in the face. Credible eyewitness testimony or video would likely constitute "proof". This is nothing more than speculation based on, what, some words on a tape and an "X" on a map? Doesn't seem like a smoking gun to me. Besides, it doesn't matter.....he could "pursue" whomever he choses.


you missing a key fact that will be used. He was advised by the very people he called to send help to not follow..HE did ..He must now accept responsibilty..Kinda hard when you don't have much manhood in you.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the looking for an address thing comes right from his dad and brother's versions.


Agreed. If they are willing to testify that was his account. But it wouldn't be useful if it was simply them trying to help him out or speculating.

iPad keeps quoting wrong posts. This was a response to London.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimmerman gives gun owners/ccw a bad name. Owning a gun and being CCW means you have to carry yourself a whole different way. He should have never been able to get a gun if he had to take anger management classes. I'm sure some laws are about to change in Florida..Oh and *Doc111* stop saying you are not defending Zimmerman, because every post you have made here does just that. Zimmerman was wrong and now a someone is dead.


No, I'm NOT defending Zimmerman. Yet another person telling me what I'm doing. And I'll defend whomever I damn well please my friend! You stop defending Trayvon! See how that works? A lot of people are ready to convict a man with little to no evidence of a crime. Yes, a young kid is dead and it's tragic. I've said it more than once, but to act like it's all Zimmerman when none of you was there is idiotic! Sorry, that's my view and it's not going to change simply because YOU don't like it!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> false.
> 
> there was plenty of public opinion about at the time they assigned the special prosecutor (ya know, because the old prosecutor had to step down because of a "conflict of interest", lol).
> 
> ...


Change you cant believe in


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> false.
> 
> there was plenty of public opinion about at the time they assigned the special prosecutor (ya know, because the old prosecutor had to step down because of a "conflict of interest", lol).
> 
> ...


one more time for you.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> you missing a key fact that will be used. He was advised by the very people he called to send help to not follow..HE did ..He must now accept responsibilty..Kinda hard when you don't have much manhood in you.


I hate to do this but we're debating issues that don't matter again.


> Is there a law in Florida against speaking to someone? No.
> Is there a law in Forida against running after someone to speak to them? No.
> Is there a law in Forida against asking someone their business? No.
> Is there a law in Florida against running after someone to ask them their business? No.
> ...


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> No, I'm NOT defending Zimmerman. Yet another person telling me what I'm doing. And I'll defend whomever I damn well please my friend! You stop defending Trayvon! See how that works? A lot of people are ready to convict a man with little to no evidence of a crime. Yes, a young kid is dead and it's tragic. I've said it more than once, but to act like it's all Zimmerman when none of you was there is idiotic! Sorry, that's my view and it's not going to change simply because YOU don't like it!


dude I'm telling you what you are doing, because thats what you are doing..I never said you could not defend him..only stop saying you not when clearly you are...and yes I will defend Trayvon. When is it a crime to go to the store??? as a father I hope that my son never would encounter this type of bullshit just going to the store..Zimmerman was wrong for following that boy and Zimmerbutt should have took his azz home to his wife instead of playing wannabe cop. Now you continue defending this piece of shit women beating, cop wannabe,unemployed loser..just stop saying you are not doing so.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I hate to do this but we're debating issues that don't matter again.


we shall see just how wrong or right I will be, but mark my words...being advise by the very people you called for help and ignoring that advice does not work in his benefit ...in fact it caused a death.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> we shall see just how wrong or right I will be, but mark my words...being advise by the very people you called for help and ignoring that advice does not work in his benefit ...in fact it caused a death.


We know it "led" to series of events that ended in a death. The "cause" of the death may have been Zimmerman's inexcusable or even predetermined use of his firearm. Or it may have been an unjustified and illegal assault from behind by Trayvon. Which is where you have to start since Zimmerman enjoys the presumption of innocence at this point.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> we shall see just how wrong or right I will be, but mark my words...being advise by the very people you called for help and ignoring that advice does not work in his benefit ...in fact it caused a death.


He called a "dispatcher" to send a cop for help. He never talked to a cop. He talked to a "trained operator".


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> He called a "dispatcher" to send a cop for help. He never talked to a cop. He talked to a "trained operator".


dude you call 911 for help..show me where I said he talked to a cop ..NEVER


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i work for the illuminati and get paid by globalist zionist elitist jew bankers who control the world.
> 
> also, i sell treadmills.









***like***


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> We know it "led" to series of events that ended in a death. The "cause" of the death may have been Zimmerman's inexcusable or even predetermined use of his firearm. Or it may have been an unjustified and illegal assault from behind by Trayvon. Which is where you have to start since Zimmerman enjoys the presumption of innocence at this point.


Now be honest ...Do you always take that stance in EVERY case???


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> dude I'm telling you what you are doing, because thats what you are doing..I never said you could not defend him..only stop saying you not when clearly you are...and yes I will defend Trayvon. When is it a crime to go to the store??? as a father I hope that my son never would encounter this type of bullshit just going to the store..Zimmerman was wrong for following that boy and Zimmerbutt should have took his azz home to his wife instead of playing wannabe cop. Now you continue defending this piece of shit women beating, cop wannabe,unemployed loser..just stop saying you are not doing so.


Dude, I took shit for "defending" Casey Anthony too. And I despise that bitch! But there was little to ZERO hard evidence she did it. I predicted that she would walk. She walked. That's all I'm doing here is looking at this from a legal standpoint. If it were the other way around and Trayvon had shot Zimmerman, I would still say the same things. This has nothing to do with race (for me anyways), which is what I'm sure you're hinting at.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Change you cant believe in





Stillbuzzin said:


> one more time for you.


stillbuzzin is foamin', bro.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Dude, I took shit for "defending" Casey Anthony too. And I despise that bitch! But there was little to ZERO hard evidence she did it. I predicted that she would walk. She walked. That's all I'm doing here is looking at this from a legal standpoint. If it were the other way around and Trayvon had shot Zimmerman, I would still say the same things. This has nothing to do with race (for me anyways), which is what I'm sure you're hinting at.


Hell no on the race thing Doc...I don't view it like that...I just wanted you to stop saying that you are not defending him when you are...thats all.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2012)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> ***like***


hell she has to smack it to make it bounce..lol.. I *like* it when they can make it clap by itself


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> hell she has to smack it to make it bounce..lol.. I *like* it when they can make it clap by itself


i like his like.


----------



## sniffer (Apr 23, 2012)

a mexican shot a black ,, get over it


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 23, 2012)

sniffer said:


> a mexican shot a black ,, get over it


His mother is from Peru you fucking idiot.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Now be honest ...Do you always take that stance in EVERY case???


I do in cases where the facts aren't known and the public is rushing to judgement. I don't like mob rule, I don't like the assumption of guilt and I really don't like the way the MSM has fanned the flames of hate. 

Every case, no. 

If there was video or evidence that immediately exposed him for a ruthless killer, I'd be the first calling for blood. In this particular case, I see a great deal of speculation and debate over facts that don't have much bearing on his guilt/innocence.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> stillbuzzin is foamin', bro.


Thank you sir.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I do in cases where the facts aren't known and the public is rushing to judgement. I don't like mob rule, I don't like the assumption of guilt and I really don't like the way the MSM has fanned the flames of hate.
> 
> Every case, no.
> 
> If there was video or evidence that immediately exposed him for a ruthless killer, I'd be the first calling for blood. In this particular case, I see a great deal of speculation and debate over facts that don't have much bearing on his guilt/innocence.


ok fair enough...I ignored this case at first, but once I started hearing and putting together pieces for myself my judgement is made..He should have never kept following Trayvon. Go back to the truck and wait for the real police. Now all those that keeps saying he was not following Trayvon is not being truthful IMHO


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why didn't trayvon just go home?


Because he wanted Georgie to taste the rainbow. He just wanted a private place to share Skittles and Soda, which corroborates Zimmermans story.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't speculate as to the legality of this or that. What I can say is people's brain patterns don't just change. This man suffered from paranoia and anxiety. He felt victimized by break ins in the area, and was frustrated that local law enforcement wasn't being effective enough. He called the police regularly to report anything. OMG! Brown and white dog! OMG! A van. OMG! A car with no headlights...This was inevitable. That is what I can say with certainty, because facts are facts. He displayed classical symptoms of paranoia and heightened anxiety which came forth in his actions many many times.

The sad part is a superior within the Dept. should have contacted Mr. Zimmerman for a 5150.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I can't speculate as to the legality of this or that. What I can say is people's brain patterns don't just change. This man suffered from paranoia and anxiety. He felt victimized by break ins in the area, and was frustrated that local law enforcement wasn't being effective enough. He called the police regularly to report anything. OMG! Brown and white dog! OMG! A van. OMG! A car with no headlights...This was inevitable. That is what I can say with certainty, because facts are facts. He displayed classical symptoms of paranoia and heightened anxiety which came forth in his actions many many times.
> 
> The sad part is a superior within the Dept. should have contacted Mr. Zimmerman for a 5150.


Also classical symptoms of a neighborhood watchman.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I do in cases where the facts aren't known and the public is rushing to judgement. I don't like mob rule, I don't like the assumption of guilt and I really don't like the way the MSM has fanned the flames of hate.
> 
> Every case, no.
> 
> If there was video or evidence that immediately exposed him for a ruthless killer, I'd be the first calling for blood. In this particular case, I see a great deal of speculation and debate over facts that don't have much bearing on his guilt/innocence.


Thank you!!!!!

This is pretty much all I've been trying to say. Evidently I've not been articulating well.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 23, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I can't speculate as to the legality of this or that. What I can say is people's brain patterns don't just change. This man suffered from paranoia and anxiety. He felt victimized by break ins in the area, and was frustrated that local law enforcement wasn't being effective enough. He called the police regularly to report anything. OMG! Brown and white dog! OMG! A van. OMG! A car with no headlights...This was inevitable. That is what I can say with certainty, because facts are facts. He displayed classical symptoms of paranoia and heightened anxiety which came forth in his actions many many times.
> 
> The sad part is a superior within the Dept. should have contacted Mr. Zimmerman for a 5150.



+++like+++



*



Originally Posted by MuyLocoNC  
I do in cases where the facts aren't known and the public is rushing to judgement. I don't like mob rule, I don't like the assumption of guilt and I really don't like the way the MSM has fanned the flames of hate. 

Every case, no. 

If there was video or evidence that immediately exposed him for a ruthless killer, I'd be the first calling for blood. In this particular case, I see a great deal of speculation and debate over facts that don't have much bearing on his guilt/innocence.






Originally Posted by Doc11  


Thank you!!!!!






This is pretty much all I've been trying to say. Evidently I've not been articulating well.






​ 

*i bet you both like to GUESS the endings of books and movies too

this is reality . . .someone is dead . . its not hardy boy time . . . .. . . and Z's history was instantly available!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> +++like+++
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sigh*

Yeah, and I like to read tea leaves and visit psychics. So what? 

So, because someone has a "history", it makes them atomatically guilty? Some of you guys on here really worry me.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 23, 2012)

> I bet you both like to GUESS the endings of books and movies too
> 
> this is reality . . .someone is dead . . its not hardy boy time . . . .. . . and Z's history was instantly available!


I'm going to try to be gentle here.

Your post really doesn't make sense, since Doc and myself are both suggesting we wait and see what happens and not try to guess the ending of this case. 

You and a few others are the ones playing Hardy Boys and trying to solve this without all the evidence.

You're welcome to your opinion about the case but you're accusing us of doing exactly what you're doing. Like I said, your post makes no sense at all.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Yeah, and I like to read tea leaves and visit psychics. So what?
> 
> So, because someone has a "history", it makes them atomatically guilty? Some of you guys on here really worry me.


reading tea leaves . . . .is that interesting? his history is a window into what he views as acceptable and not acceptable behavior . . . . right and wrong? is this hard for you are you actually confused at my premise! or are you just playing your game

people are people they are creatures of habit . . and repetition . . .in books and movies character development is part of plot and yadda yadda yadda . .. . . . .you wait to see the ending. . . . .. . . 

this is real life martins action led to his end . . .and Z's action have also led to martins end and he is not a character ina book or movie he is a creature of habit . . .go ahead play devils advocate . . . . .lots of Zimmerman Jrs around to make you think twice about trusting the judgement of others . . . .lmfao and you claim to fear me . . .


dont get me wrong .. . .and its is easy(im not very soluble with others) so i take no offense... i agree being impartial is fine . .. . but only on punishment or verdict . . .. . . the facts and the suedo facts . .. .blah blah blah . . .one thing led to martins death Z's mental issues everything else is at the whim of his fantasy that he has to deal with the evil do-ers

the witch hunt for jail time is much less important then the message that your paranoia is not reason to act!

figure it out

nothing any of you bureaucratic people call justice matters to me . . . . laws can be bent broken and disregarded for all srts of reason . . . . . .Z's and his reason is at the heart of my issue with most of what all of you say . . . i just choose to side with the side that best represents my concern as that Z should be made to take responsibility for th direct and indirect actions that led to Martins death . . . . . . .martin may also be indirectly and directly responsible for what happened . . .. he is dead. . . .punishment and verdict dictated by the fool Z


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

it's been fun playing hardy boys with this one.

hell, if an armchair detective like me can poke holes in zimmerman's story, imagine what lifelong prosecutors and detectives will do to it.

zimmboy gonna sit in jail for a long time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'm going to try to be gentle here.
> 
> Your post really doesn't make sense, since Doc and myself are both suggesting we wait and see what happens and not try to guess the ending of this case.
> 
> ...


i think samwell is confusing you and doc with cliffey and desert dude. you guys have been sitting on the fence, while cliffey and desert dude are certain of zimm's innocence. i have no problem saying that i personally feel assured that zimm is a cold blooded killer, his story is full of holes and there is no way that was his screaming for help. 

i mean, the final yell for help is cutoff by the gunshot. that should tell you everything.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i think samwell is confusing you and doc with cliffey and desert dude. you guys have been sitting on the fence, while cliffey and desert dude are certain of zimm's innocence. i have no problem saying that i personally feel assured that zimm is a cold blooded killer, his story is full of holes and there is no way that was his screaming for help.
> 
> i mean, the final yell for help is cutoff by the gunshot. that should tell you everything.









I am not saying he's innocent.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's been fun playing hardy boys with this one.
> 
> hell, if an armchair detective like me can poke holes in zimmerman's story,* imagine what lifelong prosecutors and detectives will do to it.*
> 
> zimmboy gonna sit in jail for a long time.


You mean like the affidavit of probable cause?

http://www.foxnews.com/us/interactive/2012/04/12/state-florida-vs-george-zimmerman-affidavit-probable-cause/


----------



## desert dude (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i think samwell is confusing you and doc with cliffey and desert dude. you guys have been sitting on the fence, *while cliffey and desert dude are certain of zimm's innocence.* i have no problem saying that i personally feel assured that zimm is a cold blooded killer, his story is full of holes and there is no way that was his screaming for help.
> 
> i mean, the final yell for help is cutoff by the gunshot. that should tell you everything.


Nah, I am not certain Zimmer is innocent. I just have seen nothing so far that looks like a conviction is likely. Every thing I have seen so far supports Zimmer's account of that night and a claim of self defense. Sort of like Alan Dershowitz's conclusions.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Nah, I am not certain Zimmer is innocent. I just have seen nothing so far that looks like a conviction is likely. Every thing I have seen so far supports Zimmer's account of that night and a claim of self defense. Sort of like Alan Dershowitz's conclusions.


how many times have you stated in this thread "zimmerman walks" in between rinsing out your mouth with dershowitz's smegma-ridden cock?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Nah, I am not certain Zimmer is innocent. I just have seen nothing so far that looks like a conviction is likely. Every thing I have seen so far supports Zimmer's account of that night and a claim of self defense. Sort of like Alan Dershowitz's conclusions.


*Like* my good man.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how many times have you stated in this thread "zimmerman walks" in between rinsing out your mouth with dershowitz's smegma-ridden cock?


I laugh every time they amend their position on Zimmerman's innocence. The more we find out the more they change their position.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 24, 2012)

I bet $10,000 that the "I told you so" thread from this thread is gonna be like the Troll Superbowl...I can't wait!


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I bet $10,000 that the "I told you so" thread from this thread is gonna be like the Troll Superbowl...I can't wait!


Bring snacks.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Bring snacks.


Wieners being your preference?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Wieners being your preference?


8/10 on the trolling. pretty good.

i welcome a good "i told you so thread", as i will soon be starting one myself on an unrelated topic.

humility is a virtue. admitting you're wrong is a sign of strength.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I laugh every time they amend their position on Zimmerman's innocence. The more we find out the more they change their position.


i love how they shirk away from answering why zimmerman was "looking for an address" where none existed in a neighborhood he lived in for 5 years and patrolled constantly. 

i bet he took the route between the houses to try to cut off martin. zimm had a history of notifying the police that 'they always get away' through that back entrance that he mentioned in the 911 call and other previous calls. martin said he thought he lost zimm when he got to about the location of the murder and kept on talking to his girlfriend on the phone before going home, just as he was doing under that eave before fleeing zimmerman initially.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i love how they shirk away from answering why zimmerman was "looking for an address" where none existed in a neighborhood he lived in for 5 years and patrolled constantly.
> 
> _*i bet he took the route between the houses to try to cut off martin.*_ zimm had a history of notifying the police that 'they always get away' through that back entrance that he mentioned in the 911 call and other previous calls. martin said he thought he lost zimm when he got to about the location of the murder and kept on talking to his girlfriend on the phone before going home, just as he was doing under that eave before fleeing zimmerman initially.


I was thinking the same. He cut off Trayvon's path to his house. Trayvon tried to circumvent him and Zimmerman instigated the confrontation. One of them decided to get physical. Zimmerman pulled out his gun and a struggle ensued. Trayvon was shot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I was thinking the same. He cut off Trayvon's path to his house. Trayvon tried to circumvent him and Zimmerman instigated the confrontation. One of them decided to get physical. Zimmerman pulled out his gun and a struggle ensued. Trayvon was shot.


that would explain why the screams for help reeked of "i'm staring down the barrel of a gun and am going to die". 

i'm thinking that when zimmerman says "i lost him" martin went off into about the site of the murder and stopped or dawdled around or just walked more slowly. the timeline says that about then, he got a second call from his girlfriend. he says "i think i lost him", and about a minute or two worth of nothing happens. that could be the time when zimmerman went back to his truck, down the roadway, and through the gap in the houses to try to prevent the supposed thief from getting to the back entrance. 

then about 1 to 1 and a half minutes worth of arguing, running, fighting, and struggling occur, according to all the eyewitnesses. did martin try to run away a second time? according to dee dee, it was at that second meeting where martin asks "why are you following me?". zimmerman mentioned something about martin's hands in his waistband on the call, perhaps he had similar concerns at the second encounter (both are consistent with talking on your phone with a headset, which martin was doing) and pulled his gun.

perhaps a chase ensued with martin doubling back, away from the gap in the houses, and zimmerman high on adrenaline chasing him down (witnesses saw a chase). perhaps martin starts yelling at the guy for pursuing him (witnesses heard an argument). perhaps a struggle ensues in which martin tries to defend himself against a man chasing him with a gun. perhaps martin lands a few blows and zimmerman thinks that martin might get the gun and shoot him should he go unconscious from this scuffle in the grass (witnesses all saw the scuffle happen in the grass, police say they saw grass on zimm but their story is suspect).

about a half minute/minute into the chase/argument/scuffle, someone calls 911 and you hear the screams for help. they are constant and go on for 45 seconds. a final, agonizing scream for help is heard, and is cut off by the sound of a gunshot.

the fight was a minute to a minute and a half. about half of the fight was just someone screaming for help. i am willing to admit that it is possible that there was a struggle for the weapon that went on for a long time. such a scenario reeks of self defense because someone is trying to get your gun from you.

but that final shriek is the nail in the coffin. i believe that if a struggle for the weapon took place after george pulled it, george regained control of it. it's all but obvious in the final shriek. he could have kept him at gunpoint but probably lost it in the heat of the moment, as he is known to do.

one fact is for sure. zimmerman was cogent enough to have control of a weapon aimed at (likely) point blank range (according to unverified reports), that is enough leverage to back off any attacker.

zimmerman was seen mere seconds after the gunshot straddling the victim. he looked worried, but not injured, according to witnesses. he had a couple of lacerations on his head, but was pretty alert and far from having anything remotely near to life threatening injuries. we see this on the video taken 34 minutes later at the police station. shirt still tucked in, no blood on him if the police were competent. no ambulance called. mere flesh wounds.

don't get me started at this hour about the rest of the stinky details.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 24, 2012)

Unclebuck,

Go get your friend Moses, and I suggest this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cVWrIQl7fU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> reading tea leaves . . . .is that interesting? his history is a window into what he views as acceptable and not acceptable behavior . . . . right and wrong? is this hard for you are you actually confused at my premise! or are you just playing your game
> 
> people are people they are creatures of habit . . and repetition . . .in books and movies character development is part of plot and yadda yadda yadda . .. . . . .you wait to see the ending. . . . .. . .
> 
> ...


It appears to me that you and a few others in this thread are ready to convict Zimmerman. Without seeing all the evidence, I might add! I've been accused of defending Zimmerman (I'd really like someone to show me anywhere that I've said "Trayvon deserved it" or that "I think Zimmerman is innocent"; I've NEVER said either of these things). If waiting until we have all the evidence is "defending" Zimmerman him, then I suppose I'm guilty as charged. I have a REAL problem with people equating someone's past history with guilt. I tried playing Devil's advocate with another member earlier who didn't want to play. Let's see if you will play along. Let's say you live in a state without MMJ laws but you are a grower. Let's say you have been arrested or accused of cultivating cannabis in the past. Your neighbors/friends and the local police know this. Say a skunk crawls under your house and one of your "neighbors" decides to call the police to report the "suspicious odor" coming from your house. Now, the police show up to "investigate" this "suspicious odor". Should they get a warrant, or because you have a "history" of cultivation should they just snatch you up and take you into custody without due process? I mean, you have a "history" of cultivating cannabis. You're obviously guilty, right? 

Yes, I've said before, it's very possible y'all are correct about Zimmerman and perhaps he did stalk and kill that kid in cold blood. But it's also possible that the shit went down pretty much like he says it did, which is why we're even having a debate! Since it is possible, even IF it is an extraordinarily remote one, that he was attacked first and had to defend himself, then I will give him the presumption of innocence until proven guilty in a court of law by a jury of his peers. The only thing I've said that could really be construed as defending the guy is that I think there isn't enough evidence to convict him of murder 2, so I think he will either walk or get a slap on the wrist. If that's what you guys consider "defending" Zimmerman, then, YES! I suppose I'm guilty as charged.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that would explain why the screams for help reeked of "i'm staring down the barrel of a gun and am going to die".
> 
> i'm thinking that when zimmerman says "i lost him" martin went off into about the site of the murder and stopped or dawdled around or just walked more slowly. the timeline says that about then, he got a second call from his girlfriend. he says "i think i lost him", and about a minute or two worth of nothing happens. that could be the time when zimmerman went back to his truck, down the roadway, and through the gap in the houses to try to prevent the supposed thief from getting to the back entrance.
> 
> ...


So a person has to have "life threatening" injuries before they are able to defend themselves? lmfao!!!!!!! What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> So a person has to have "life threatening" injuries before they are able to defend themselves? lmfao!!!!!!! What's wrong with this picture?


hes not gonna go to jail for defensding himself . .. . . . .

he is going to jail because he choose to shoot someone in a situation he created . . . .you reallly are blinded by your sense of bureaucracy.

if you go looking for a fight . . .your intent upon beginning your search strips you of any self defense as you choose to engage the situation and are expected to be a responsible adult and part of those responsibilities is accepting that your action may lead to violence and harm to your self and others. .. . the after the fact it was self defense claiming and all the other stories that have come from him and his camp reek of trying to find a lawful excuse to what he knows he choose to do . . . .. . 

the more he lies the longer he stays in . . . . .. be a man and support life dont take it . .. .


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2012)

Thats what is wrong ((Doc ) with most of this thread . It screams guilty until proven 
innocent. Their are very few people on here that have met me. Yet I have been called a racist many times on this thread. Yet the funny thing is my wife an I are NOT the same nationality or color.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Thats what is wrong ((Doc ) with most of this thread . It screams guilty until proven
> innocent. Their are very few people on here that have met me. Yet I have been called a racist many times. Yet the funny thing is my wife an I are NOT the same nationality or color.


you mean like how zimmerman made martin for a criminal by looking at him . . . . . . .

there is a line in the sand ...............................one side is acceptable behavior ..............................the others side not acceptable

and there is a grey area where intent context and environment and character weighted to see how acceptable/non acceptable your behavior is . . . . . . . 

Zimmerman was a adult who choose to prey on martin because of his own *delusional paranoia *and using fear as a reason to oppress and control or confront in a situation that ends up causing the death of someone is wrong and imho criminally negligent . . . .could have been anyone . .. .and i would think Z would be responsible . . .. . . his self delusions/paranoia are not an excuse to do what he did

people have to be responsibly for there actions . . . . not oh shit that happened after the fact . . . .that is not an excuse to excuse his action


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you mean like how zimmerman made martin for a criminal by looking at him . . . . . . .
> 
> there is a line in the sand ...............................one side is acceptable behavior ..............................the others side not acceptable
> 
> ...


I didnt realize you were their. I owe you an apology. I truly mean that.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> It appears to me that you and a few others in this thread are ready to convict Zimmerman. Without seeing all the evidence, I might add! I've been accused of defending Zimmerman (I'd really like someone to show me anywhere that I've said "Trayvon deserved it" or that "I think Zimmerman is innocent"; I've NEVER said either of these things). If waiting until we have all the evidence is "defending" Zimmerman him, then I suppose I'm guilty as charged. I have a REAL problem with people equating someone's past history with guilt. I tried playing Devil's advocate with another member earlier who didn't want to play. Let's see if you will play along. Let's say you live in a state without MMJ laws but you are a grower. Let's say you have been arrested or accused of cultivating cannabis in the past. Your neighbors/friends and the local police know this. Say a skunk crawls under your house and one of your "neighbors" decides to call the police to report the "suspicious odor" coming from your house. Now, the police show up to "investigate" this "suspicious odor". Should they get a warrant, or because you have a "history" of cultivation should they just snatch you up and take you into custody without due process? I mean, you have a "history" of cultivating cannabis. You're obviously guilty, right?
> 
> Yes, I've said before, it's very possible y'all are correct about Zimmerman and perhaps he did stalk and kill that kid in cold blood. But it's also possible that the shit went down pretty much like he says it did, which is why we're even having a debate! Since it is possible, even IF it is an extraordinarily remote one, that he was attacked first and had to defend himself, then I will give him the presumption of innocence until proven guilty in a court of law by a jury of his peers. The only thing I've said that could really be construed as defending the guy is that I think there isn't enough evidence to convict him of murder 2, so I think he will either walk or get a slap on the wrist. If that's what you guys consider "defending" Zimmerman, then, YES! I suppose I'm guilty as charged.





Samwell Seed Well said:


> hes not gonna go to jail for defensding himself . .. . . . .
> 
> he is going to jail because he choose to shoot someone in a situation he created . . . .you reallly are blinded by your sense of bureaucracy.
> 
> ...


You are ASSuming an awful lot with that statement. You ASSume Zimmerman went looking for a fight. I have yet to see this proof. This whole case more or less hinges on who assaulted who first. The prosecution has admitted that they don't know who started what. So, if they don't know then how the fuck can anybody in here claim that they know what's up? I'm sure they will manufacture motive and a nice "theory" to go along with it, sort of like they did with Casey Anthony (this is what prosecutors do in the absence of evidence). Maybe these theories will be correct or maybe they will be hard for the jury to grasp (kinda like Casey Anthony). Nobody REALLY knows what happened here. That is why we are STILL having this debate. 

BTW, I posed a hypothetical to you (see red print above). What's wrong? Would something like the presumption of YOUR guilt simply based on your past history bother you? Or would you be ok being locked up and convicted without due process? Please answer the questions.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> I didnt realize you were their. I owe you an apology. I truly mean that.


lol! The prosecution has been looking for Samwell! They need all the eyewitness testimony they can get if they are going to have any hope of putting Zimmerman away.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how many times have you stated in this thread "zimmerman walks" in between rinsing out your mouth with dershowitz's smegma-ridden cock?


Saying that "Zimmerman walks" is simply a statement of the facts of the case. Sort of like what Dershowitz said. The affidavit of probable cause supports the claim of self defense. If the prosecution has some damning evidence on Zimmerman, why was their PC affidavit so weak? If Dersh is correct, the judge will throw dismiss. Why would Dersh make the statements that he has made, is he in on the conspiracy too?


----------



## desert dude (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! The prosecution has been looking for Samwell! They need all the eyewitness testimony they can get if they are going to have any hope of putting Zimmerman away.


The prospect of Samwell testifying would be worth seeing this go to trial. That would be hilarious!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> So a person has to have "life threatening" injuries before they are able to defend themselves? lmfao!!!!!!! What's wrong with this picture?


whats wrong with this picture is had Zimmerman not followed and stalked Trayvon he would not had to defend himself from someone that thought Zimm to be a pervert or something. How are you defending yourself when you are the one at fault ??? When the 911 operator advise him to NOT FOLLOW..Zimm said "ok" in which he should have returned to his truck. Whats wrong with this picture is... if you and I are in Florida and me having a CCW that is recognize in Florida started to follow you around at night...You better not confront me for following you or I can shoot you dead. You keep missing a key fact on your defense of Zimm "the woman beater"...had he returned back to his truck and wait for the real police this would have never happened...He was told not to follow, but he did. Now a 17 year old boy is dead because Zimmerman assumed that this child was up to no good, which was a false assumption. Now you have to ask yourself the question on why did Zimmerman think this child was up to no good when he did not see him do anything wrong ???? Why did he keep following when he was told not to ???? Why did he seek confrontation when it is not his job to do such ??? Police are trained for this very reason. You said you had training as first response personal, does Zimmerman look like he suffered near death injuries ????


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

i understand but i just dont see it your way you do

people are important not laws, laws help people put order into there life . .. . some yahoo starts taking the law into his own hands and this is what happens . . .. . .do we as a nation want to condone the provocation of incidents like this where ever there is crime? and i just dont think its the message we want to send our children . . . . . . . . .or the world about how america values the life of its citizens . . . . . . . . .

my stance is life . . your stance is the dust hasnt settled yet . . . . .we just wont agree .. . . . im not a fence sitter. . . .i make choices and those choices can be changed just like life is capricious so is my understanding of the world . . . ..the point that Z was guilty of negligence was the second he left his car everything else was a result of that action.

. . . . .. . . . . his history or violence and delusion is what i think about and it has nothing to do with being guilty of murder its guilty of self delusion that cause a deathand people need to know that your fears are not rational to pursue/follow/stalk people and antagonize these kinds of situations. . .. . but imo you only care about what his lawyer or the PA can prove/disprove . .. . . . . .who cares about lawyers. .. . . . there are things more important in this world


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Saying that "Zimmerman walks" is simply a statement of the facts of the case. Sort of like what Dershowitz said. The affidavit of probable cause supports the claim of self defense. If the prosecution has some damning evidence on Zimmerman, why was their PC affidavit so weak? If Dersh is correct, the judge will throw dismiss. Why would Dersh make the statements that he has made, is he in on the conspiracy too?


Evidently prominent legal experts don't know what the fuck they are talking about either my friend. We are all just "dumb racists" who "don't get it". Forget, due process. Forget the presumption of innocence until proven guilty. Forget probable cause, evidence, eyewitness testimony......forget all that shit. It doesn't mean a thing because he's obviously guilty, so why should we even waste the money on a trial?  

/sarcasm

However, if the shoe were on the other foot and one of these folks who are ready to hang Zimmerman already were in a similar position, I'm sure the tune would be much different.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Also classical symptoms of a neighborhood watchman.


No, they are not. A dog is not a threat. A van is not a threat. A women who you don't know, is not a threat. Why don't you read a little on the records and see why he's calling so often, thanks.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i understand but i just dont see it your way you do
> 
> people are important not laws, laws help people put order into there life . .. . some yahoo starts taking the law into his own hands and this is what happens . . .. . .do we as a nation want to condone the provocation of incidents like this where ever there is crime? and i just dont think its the message we want to send our children . . . . . . . . .or the world about how america values the life of its citizens . . . . . . . . .
> 
> ...


Exactly. This was no random encounter. There is more to the story. Human nature is human nature. Zimmerman acted with anger and frustration. This is clear from the evidence. My biggest fear is AFTER the evidence is presented, the buddy buddy Florida courts might still let him off. Maybe Florida will burn like L.A. but I doubt it.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Also classical symptoms of a neighborhood watchman.


Define Watchman for me.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> whats wrong with this picture is had Zimmerman not followed and stalked Trayvon he would not had to defend himself from someone that thought Zimm to be a pervert or something. How are you defending yourself when you are the one at fault ??? When the 911 operator advise him to NOT FOLLOW..Zimm said "ok" in which he should have returned to his truck. Whats wrong with this picture is... if you and I are in Florida and me having a CCW that is recognize in Florida started to follow you around at night...You better not confront me for following you or I can shoot you dead. You keep missing a key fact on your defense of Zimm "the woman beater"...had he returned back to his truck and wait for the real police this would have never happened...He was told not to follow, but he did. Now a 17 year old boy is dead because Zimmerman assumed that this child was up to no good, which was a false assumption. Now you have to ask yourself the question on why did Zimmerman think this child was up to no good when he did not see him do anything wrong ???? Why did he keep following when he was told not to ???? Why did he seek confrontation when it is not his job to do such ??? Police are trained for this very reason. You said you had training as first response personal, does Zimmerman look like he suffered near death injuries ????


lol! No I don't have "training as a first response personal", I am a retired firefighter/paramedic with 15 years experience, plus another 8 years as a combat medic. I'd say I have some "training". It doesn't matter that his injuries weren't life threatening at that point. Would you have Zimmerman, or any human being for that matter, wait until their injuries are more severe before they start defending themselves? Dude, this is so assinine, I can't even begin to tell you...........



Samwell Seed Well said:


> i understand but i just dont see it your way you do
> 
> people are important not laws, laws help people put order into there life . .. . some yahoo starts taking the law into his own hands and this is what happens . . .. . .do we as a nation want to condone the provocation of incidents like this where ever there is crime? and i just dont think its the message we want to send our children . . . . . . . . .or the world about how america values the life of its citizens . . . . . . . . .
> 
> ...


What his lawyer can "prove/disprove" is really important at this point, don't ya think? His freedom hangs in the balance. I'd say that's a pretty big fucking deal bro! And I'd say the law serves more of a purpose than just to bring order. It also helps protect potentially innocent people from being imprisoned/put to death. Many people say Trayvon had every right to be where he was at and doing what he was doing, yet Zimmerman doesn't have this same right? It doesn't work that way my friend. I agree, some horrible choices were made that night on BOTH SIDES! Unfortunately, it led to the death of a young man. It's tragic. You REALLY should study up on the law a little bit and maybe you'll understand why it's so important to us in this country. BTW, you never did play along with my hypothetical. Did you even read it?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! The prosecution has been looking for Samwell! They need all the eyewitness testimony they can get if they are going to have any hope of putting Zimmerman away.


all my opinions are based on human behavior vs your so called eyewitness evidnce or the story from the killer himself with a history of comminting violence felonies and gettign away with it

your blind to justice . .as you see justice as being blind . .. . the court system in this country is a facade and only serves to put people to work for jails .. . . . . they could care less about justice . . . . . .how many hours have you spent in jail for a victomless crime . . . .i have spent many hours in court room listening and observving. . . .DUIs and drug charges get more time then violent offenders . . . .one guy who was in the navy handcuffed a 12 years old girl and restrained her in the middle of the street with a gun because he thought she was the one ringing his door bell . . .judge gave him 3 moths of anger management . . .. . . he has a history of violence too but he is in the navy so he got away with it, very next person, a young women, got 10 days in a jail for driving on licensed suspended in 3rd degree

i could go on and on . . . i do not trust the courts 

i trust human behavior . . .. . and their repeat behaviors

not the spin they put on for all others like there facebook page


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> all my opinions are based on human behavior vs your so called eyewitness evidnce or the story from the killer himself with a history of comminting violence felonies and gettign away with it
> 
> your blind to justice . .as you see justice as being blind . .. . the court system in this country is a facade and only serves to put people to work for jails .. . . . . they could care less about justice . . . . . .how many hours have you spent in jail for a victomless crime . . . .i have spent many hours in court room listening and observving. . . .DUIs and drug charges get more time then violent offenders . . . .one guy who was in the navy handcuffed a 12 years old girl and restrained her in the middle of the street with a gun because he thought she was the one ringing his door bell . . .judge gave him 3 moths of anger management . . .. . . he has a history of violence too but he is in the navy so he got away with it, very next person, a young women, got 10 days in a jail for driving on licensed suspended in 3rd degree
> 
> ...


I never said the justice system is perfect. Far from it, but it's the best we've got. Better than "mob justice". So, if our court system is so fucked and can't be trusted, then why even bother with a trial? Why not just take the guy out back and hang him? You seem to be implying that YOUR own judgement is superior to the court system. Is that a fair assessment? BTW, this is the THIRD time I've asked you about the hypothetical I posed to you. What's wrong? Afraid to play along?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2012)

I see no supporter of Zimmerman can answer the question as to why he did not return back to his truck after he said "ok" to not follow. Can I now just follow people around and then shoot them dead if they try to fight or confront me for following them.???


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! No I don't have "training as a first response personal", I am a retired firefighter/paramedic with 15 years experience, plus another 8 years as a combat medic. I'd say I have some "training". It doesn't matter that his injuries weren't life threatening at that point. Would you have Zimmerman, or any human being for that matter, wait until their injuries are more severe before they start defending themselves? Dude, this is so assinine, I can't even begin to tell you...........
> 
> What his lawyer can "prove/disprove" is really important at this point, don't ya think? His freedom hangs in the balance. I'd say that's a pretty big fucking deal bro! And I'd say the law serves more of a purpose than just to bring order. It also helps protect potentially innocent people from being imprisoned/put to death. Many people say Trayvon had every right to be where he was at and doing what he was doing, yet Zimmerman doesn't have this same right? It doesn't work that way my friend. I agree, some horrible choices were made that night on BOTH SIDES! Unfortunately, it led to the death of a young man. It's tragic. You REALLY should study up on the law a little bit and maybe you'll understand why it's so important to us in this country. BTW, you never did play along with my hypothetical. Did you even read it?


to protect and serve has been taken off almost all police vehicles for a while . . . .and I do not think murder 2 is the right charge. .. . . . .manslaughter . . is more like it . .. . . 

I do not intend to come off as no matter what Z is guilty of murder . . .. .he didnt intend imo to shoot Martin it just happened but the second he got out of his truck is where it all started negligence or happenstance his actions led to martins death . ..martin was walking home .. . .think about it 

is this the message we send to the people in our country . . . .look presentable or you are suspect. . . . dont do anything odd or you are suspect 

the people who pass judgement in this way that i detest are not cops judges or lawyers . . .. they are less then intelligent people who are more willing to act then think

and when you condone this kind of behavior in any way . . .. . . you are saying it is ok . .. . .zero tolerance for violent individuals who take matters into there own hands


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I see no supporter of Zimmerman can answer the question as to why he did not return back to his truck after he said "ok" to not follow. Can I now just follow people around and then shoot them dead if they try to fight or confront me for following them.???


Yes you can, although it's still against the law. When you get arrested, I will STILL be on the side that you get a fair trial before being convicted!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Yes you can, although it's still against the law. When you get arrested, I will STILL be on the side that you get a fair trial before being convicted!


and thats the same we ask of the Zimmerman case.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I never said the justice system is perfect. Far from it, but it's the best we've got. Better than "mob justice". So, if our court system is so fucked and can't be trusted, then why even bother with a trial? Why not just take the guy out back and hang him? You seem to be implying that YOUR own judgement is superior to the court system. Is that a fair assessment? BTW, this is the THIRD time I've asked you about the hypothetical I posed to you. What's wrong? Afraid to play along?


you need to stop looking at me as a adversary we are not in court

if you dont trust the courts then why do you claim to. as there verdict will be satifaction to you no matter what the outcome.

my judgement has nothing to do with the courts, they are a slow and antiquated system for shady lawyers and even mroe shady PA's and judges to bend the law to suit there purposes

i live in a family of physiologist and human behavior and how to notice it is somthing that ahs been apart of my life from day 1

Z is not guilty of a mruder he is guilty of negligence that resutled in a death, the catalyst was when he left his car . . . .. nothing else matters to me in this case . .. he got out and the dominoes started to fall

sorry if my logic disturbs or offends you ' ' ' 

but i would love to hear how Z getting out of the car was not the catalyst to this situation . . . . .?

*



Originally Posted by londonfog 

I see no supporter of Zimmerman can answer the question as to why he did not return back to his truck after he said "ok" to not follow. Can I now just follow people around and then shoot them dead if they try to fight or confront me for following them.???






Originally Posted by kelly4 Yes you can, although it's still against the law. When you get arrested, I will STILL be on the side that you get a fair trial before being convicted! ​ 

*

so if someone is follwoing you your just gonna get all subserviant when they corner you and start to question you . .. . your futur is one i never want to live in

people should have the basic civil liberties to do as they please without fear of being antagonized and question . . . . . . . . .. from people with a history of violence


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and thats the same we ask of the Zimmerman case.


Yea, but some people on here already have him convicted.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I see no supporter of Zimmerman can answer the question as to why he did not return back to his truck after he said "ok" to not follow. Can I now just follow people around and then shoot them dead if they try to fight or confront me for following them.???


This will be the prosecutions angle, I'm sure. You can't stalk someone, confront them without a uniform, and expect them to smile and ask, "How may I help you."

It's weird TM didn't just hug Zimmerman that night. I'm sure African Americans feel totally comfortable being followed at night by a Latino hopping out of his truck and following them. If I were TM, I would have started banging on doors, alerting the neighborhood to this psycho stalking me.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Yea, but some people on here already have him convicted.


I have him at fault for not returning back to his truck and following that child. His actions lead to the death of Trayvon. Now could I be on the jury..Hell no and would tell the court that. My mind was made up when he was told not to follow and still did. Trayvon has just as much right to stand his ground on some creepy short bald pervert following him around.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I have him at fault for not returning back to his truck and following that child. His actions lead to the death of Trayvon. Now could I be on the jury..Hell no and would tell the court that. My mind was made up when he was told not to follow and still did. Trayvon has just as much right to stand his ground on some creepy short bald pervert following him around.


pretty much

i think short people are smug


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I have him at fault for not returning back to his truck and following that child. His actions lead to the death of Trayvon. Now could I be on the jury..Hell no and would tell the court that. My mind was made up when he was told not to follow and still did. Trayvon has just as much right to stand his ground on some creepy short bald pervert following him around.


My thoughts exactly, Sir


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I have him at fault for not returning back to his truck and following that child. His actions lead to the death of Trayvon. Now could I be on the jury..Hell no and would tell the court that. My mind was made up when he was told not to follow and still did. Trayvon has just as much right to stand his ground on some creepy short bald pervert following him around.


And that fact is going to bite Zimmy in the ass.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

it was like my third post in this thread, absent of any evidence we have now,

i said that ignoring that statement from the "trianed operator" was going to be his downfall . . . funny huh no Willard-ing for me


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I have him at fault for not returning back to his truck and following that child. His actions lead to the death of Trayvon. Now could I be on the jury..Hell no and would tell the court that. My mind was made up when he was told not to follow and still did. Trayvon has just as much right to stand his ground on some creepy short bald pervert following him around.


I definately see Zim losing the civil lawsuit that will come. The criminal case is a whole different story. I feel that the way it sits now, it will come down to jury selection.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> pretty much
> 
> i think short people are smug


But they have great hair cuts!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> it was like my third post in this thread, absent of any evidence we have now,
> 
> i said that ignoring that statement from the "trianed operator" was going to be his downfall . . . funny huh no Willard-ing for me


and you were and still are correct in this..


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I definately see Zim losing the civil lawsuit that will come. The criminal case is a whole different story. I feel that the way it sits now, it will come down to jury selection.


and on this you may be right, because you only need one out of 12 to say no...but I do believe his life will be pretty much be FUCKED after this. My biggest fear is that he may still be able to own a gun. We shall see, but his azz does need to be convicted of manslaughter at the very least.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I have him at fault for not returning back to his truck and following that child. His actions lead to the death of Trayvon. Now could I be on the jury..Hell no and would tell the court that. My mind was made up when he was told not to follow and still did. Trayvon has just as much right to stand his ground on some creepy short bald pervert following him around.


Po' lil' chile, awl e wanted was play Lego.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Po' lil' chile, awl e wanted was play Lego.


says MR.EIC but no AHC..voting against your own interest is foolish. If you are expecting earned income tax credit you should applaud Affordable Health Care..You sir are an idiot.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Po' lil' chile, awl e wanted was play Lego.


 . . . . . . . . .?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Po' lil' chile, awl e wanted was play Lego.


I'm lost. Is this a premature ejaculation of racism?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> . . . . . . . . .?


That was a time progression photo of Trayvon using this photo, taken only mere hours before the tragedy.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

If it were such a big deal for zimmy to be back at his truck when he told 911 he wanted the police to phone him when they arrived why didn't the dispatcher say "no mr.zimmerman get back to truck."Zimmerman had the same rights as trayvon to be walking around his neighborhood.Trayvon didn't have the right to assault him.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

What do you call a boat moving slowly with 8 lines cast off the back?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> to protect and serve has been taken off almost all police vehicles for a while . . . .and I do not think murder 2 is the right charge. .. . . . .manslaughter . . is more like it . .. . .
> 
> I do not intend to come off as no matter what Z is guilty of murder . . .. .he didnt intend imo to shoot Martin it just happened but the second he got out of his truck is where it all started negligence or happenstance his actions led to martins death . ..martin was walking home .. . .think about it
> 
> ...


Ok, 4th time now........why won't you play along with my hypothetical? 

Let's say you live in a NON-MMJ state. You cultivate cannabis and have been arrested or convicted for it. You friends/neighbors and police all know this. A skunk crawls up under your house and a neighbor calls the police about the "suspicious odor" coming from your house. You are currently "taking a break" from cultivating as a result of your brush with the law so you have no plants currently growing. Should the police just waltz into your house without a warrant and arrest you? Should you be convicted as a result? After all, you have a "history" of cultivating cannabis. You are OBVIOUSLY guilty, right?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If it were such a big deal for zimmy to be back at his truck when he told 911 he wanted the police to phone him when they arrived why didn't the dispatcher say "no mr.zimmerman get back to truck."Zimmerman had the same rights as trayvon to be walking around his neighborhood.Trayvon didn't have the right to assault him.


I see the level of stupidity is about to raise now that you have started to comment today


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Ok, 4th time now........why won't you play along with my hypothetical?
> 
> Let's say you live in a NON-MMJ state. You cultivate cannabis and have been arrested or convicted for it. You friends/neighbors and police all know this. A skunk crawls up under your house and a neighbor calls the police about the "suspicious odor" coming from your house. You are currently "taking a break" from cultivating as a result of your brush with the law so you have no plants currently growing. Should the police just waltz into your house without a warrant and arrest you? Should you be convicted as a result? After all, you have a "history" of cultivating cannabis. You are OBVIOUSLY guilty, right?


How can they just come in without a warrant ???


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Ok, 4th time now........why won't you play along with my hypothetical?
> 
> Let's say you live in a NON-MMJ state. You cultivate cannabis and have been arrested or convicted for it. You friends/neighbors and police all know this. A skunk crawls up under your house and a neighbor calls the police about the "suspicious odor" coming from your house. You are currently "taking a break" from cultivating as a result of your brush with the law so you have no plants currently growing. Should the police just waltz into your house without a warrant and arrest you? Should you be convicted as a result? After all, you have a "history" of cultivating cannabis. You are OBVIOUSLY guilty, right?


If I've been seen growing many plants for YEARS, yes. It's called probable cause, which includes "Persons known". A cop would have no problem obtaining a signed warrant if you have a history. Zimmy didn't just lose it once. He has a history over YEARS of being out of control and losing his temper. I associate myself with a group which is classified as a gang. I get harassment WAAAY more because of it. That's the system. If it walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, don't shoot it and call it a dear because that's what you were hunting.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> How can they just come in without a warrant ???


A police officer may NEVER enter a U.S. citizens home unless 

A) An emergency situation, like a fire or earthquake.
B) They have reason to believe there is a crime in progress or a fugitive is seen entering your home.
C) Said officer has a signed search warrant. On the warrant it will list what areas they want to search, and EXACTLY what they are looking for!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> do they have a warrant ???


Sure, why not? Do they need one? I mean, you're OBVIOUSLY cultivating cannabis. There is no other possibility, right? Like maybe a skunk crawled up under your house, or maybe you even pissed off one of your neighbors who knows you have a "history". See, this is why we have courts and laws protecting us. No, it doesn't always work the way we intend, but what in life does? In spite of what the man did or may have done, he still deserves the presumption of innocence until proven guilty. This is all I'm saying. YOU deserve this same presumption, I deserve this same presumption, Samwell deserves this same presumption.........I would hate to live in a world where we are all considered guilty simply because we have a "history" of something. People can change. People DO change. Why is this so hard for people to believe?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

*NOTE* Child welfare checks and citizen welfare complaints DO NOT GIVE SOCIAL WORKERS OR POLICE CAUSE TO ENTER YOUR HOME!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is a better hypothetical scenario ..say we live in florida..I see you with a hoodie on. I follow you ..you see me..I keep following even getting out of my truck to do so..you stop and say "why you following me" I say "what are you doing here". I keep approaching you looking all creepy and perverted. You swing because you are afraid ..I shoot you and you die..The police come but I don't get arrested, but instead go home.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Ok, 4th time now........why won't you play along with my hypothetical?
> 
> Let's say you live in a NON-MMJ state. You cultivate cannabis and have been arrested or convicted for it. You friends/neighbors and police all know this. A skunk crawls up under your house and a neighbor calls the police about the "suspicious odor" coming from your house. You are currently "taking a break" from cultivating as a result of your brush with the law so you have no plants currently growing. Should the police just waltz into your house without a warrant and arrest you? Should you be convicted as a result? After all, you have a "history" of cultivating cannabis. You are OBVIOUSLY guilty, right?



so in said scenerio if the cops come i have no reason if im not growing to not let them come and see for them selves and if there is evidence of growing then yes id be arrested and charged and convicted more than likely as it is my word as a ex-grower that i am not currently growing even though they found growing equipment/evidence(violence/paranoia) of growing . . .. . . . 

i know the law and i am no victom if i am breaking it i dont make excuses as too why . . .im an adult i know why i do what i do, i make decisions consciously and exccept full responsibility for my actions

Z displayed all his classic signs . . .. paranioa then fear(when martinwas stairing at him then walking toward him), and then he choose to do something about it(more agreesion for no reason)," these guys always get away" and then plan of action to activily seek martin out vs keep tabs on him as he leaves the area," they always get away through the back" which he could have done in his truck parked along the East/West rode that ran purpindicular to the north south cuaseway . . . . and like buck said he knows this area he lived there and watched the community for a long time . . .he knew exactly what he was doing . .. he could have re parked his truck by the exit vs get out of his truck and seek martin out perosnally

he displayed all his classic signs of paranoid delusion mix that with is history of rage and you get a highly variable situation which at the heart starts with Z not martin. . . . . . . .

inthe end. Martin too im sure is to blame for his own death, not saying he deserved it, and his punishment was given out by Z in the sitaution Z directly started 

Z also deserves to serve his punishment for his direct and indirect action that led to the confrontation and shooting


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Sure, why not? Do they need one? I mean, you're OBVIOUSLY cultivating cannabis. There is no other possibility, right? Like maybe a skunk crawled up under your house, or maybe you even pissed off one of your neighbors who knows you have a "history". See, this is why we have courts and laws protecting us. No, it doesn't always work the way we intend, but what in life does? In spite of what the man did or may have done, he still deserves the presumption of innocence until proven guilty. This is all I'm saying. YOU deserve this same presumption, I deserve this same presumption, Samwell deserves this same presumption.........I would hate to live in a world where we are all considered guilty simply because we have a "history" of something. People can change. People DO change. Why is this so hard for people to believe?


dude you come in my house without a search warrant and I will blow your ass away and will be well in my rights. try again


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I see the level of stupidity is about to raise now that you have started to comment today


No your right trayvon had every right to be hanging out but zimmy should have went the fuck home.LOL heres a little tip you don't want someone watching you dont be in a neighborhood with a giant neighborhood watch sign on the gate.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Here is a better hypothetical scenario ..say we live in florida..I see you with a hoodie on. I follow you ..you see me..I keep following even getting out of my truck to do so..you stop and say "why you following me" I say "what are you doing here". I keep approaching you looking all creepy and perverted. You swing because you are afraid ..I shoot you and you die..The police come but I don't get arrested, but instead go home.


Wouldn't you be considerate and allow him to call for help a couple times first?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Sure, why not? Do they need one? I mean, you're OBVIOUSLY cultivating cannabis. There is no other possibility, right? Like maybe a skunk crawled up under your house, or maybe you even pissed off one of your neighbors who knows you have a "history". See, this is why we have courts and laws protecting us. No, it doesn't always work the way we intend, but what in life does? In spite of what the man did or may have done, he still deserves the presumption of innocence until proven guilty. This is all I'm saying. YOU deserve this same presumption, I deserve this same presumption, Samwell deserves this same presumption.........I would hate to live in a world where we are all considered guilty simply because we have a "history" of something. People can change. People DO change. Why is this so hard for people to believe?


Because most don't. No ones saying this "Grower" is guilty. Look on the bright side! A cop barges into your home. You record his car and badge number. Then you call an attorney. Then you get a settlement for illegal breach. Then you take your 10K down to the hydro store and buy new gear, because your a FUCKING GROWER, but they missed ya!


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> No your right trayvon had every right to be hanging out but zimmy should have went the fuck home.LOL heres a little tip you don't want someone watching you dont be in a neighborhood with a giant neighborhood watch sign on the gate.


and Trayvon was doing what again ??? walking. does it say we follow ??? nope it saids report


----------



## londonfog (Apr 24, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> because most don't. No ones saying this "grower" is guilty. Look on the bright side! A cop barges into your home. You record his car and badge number. Then you call an attorney. Then you get a settlement for illegal breach. Then you take your 10k down to the hydro store and buy new gear, because your a fucking grower, but they missed ya!


win win ...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Sure, why not? Do they need one? I mean, you're OBVIOUSLY cultivating cannabis. There is no other possibility, right? Like maybe a skunk crawled up under your house, or maybe you even pissed off one of your neighbors who knows you have a "history". See, this is why we have courts and laws protecting us. No, it doesn't always work the way we intend, but what in life does? In spite of what the man did or may have done, he still deserves the presumption of innocence until proven guilty. This is all I'm saying. YOU deserve this same presumption, I deserve this same presumption, Samwell deserves this same presumption.........I would hate to live in a world where we are all considered guilty simply because we have a "history" of something. People can change. People DO change. Why is this so hard for people to believe?


if i am exhibiting acceptable behavior it will be evident when the police search my house . . .. .they need actual evidence unlike Z who only needed his fear, paranoia, assumption and gun

do you see where im coming from at all doc or is it too hard in abstract terms without concrete events and facts 


its the old tree in the woods argument . . .. . . . . . .it fell and it made a noise . .. you being there has nothing to do with it . . .in other words

just because no one was in his head to hear his rational doesnt mean that the markers of delusional paranoia and rage are not completely transparent in his actions/history and responses to the situation at hand. .. . . that he made up in his head


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and Trayvon was doing what again ??? walking. does it say we follow ??? nope it saids report


lmfao . . . .


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and Trayvon was doing what again ??? walking. does it say we follow ??? nope it saids report


So he was reported to 911 as a walking person? No he was reported as a supsicious person.He never pursued trayvon at all period.You can hear it in the 911 tape theres no heavy breathing to indicate he was running.Trayvon had lots of time to go home but he didn't he chose to come back and confront zim about following him.What if zim happened to be an undercover cop? Trayvon still would have swung on him?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So he was reported to 911 as a walking person? No he was reported as a supsicious person.*He never pursued trayvon at all period*.You can hear it in the 911 tape theres no heavy breathing to indicate he was running.*Trayvon* had lots of time to go home but he didn't he *chose to* come back and *confront zim about following him*.What if zim happened to be an undercover cop? Trayvon still would have swung on him?


more delusional thoughts from fantasy island . . . . . .lol

how was Z not follwing him, if martin confronted him about pursue/following(they mean the same thing) him . . . the shit you spew onto the net is funny keep it up

and there was a 3 min break in the call from the police and the time the shot was fired . . . . .if you can say for cetain martin shoudl have been home then Z should have been back at his truck too as he was close to his truck as you claim, if martin did run and z didnt then how was z closer to martins home then his truck as martin ran first? 

the shooting happend much closer to martins home then z's truck . . . . . . . .


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> dude you come in my house without a search warrant and I will blow your ass away and will be well in my rights. try again


Your'e missing the point........I'm sure you get EXACTLY what I'm saying here. You're a smart guy aren't you? I'm talking about what a lot of people are doing in this thread......convicting Zimmerman absent all the evidence and facts. Some of you are talking as if you were there! I was not, so I won't cast judgement. Things sometimes are different than they appear on the surface. I was trying to illustrate this with my hypothetical. How would you feel if every time there was a "suspicious odor" or a "noise" or "strange lights" coming from your residence, that your neighbors called the police on you and they came to harass you? Whether they have a warrant or not is immaterial. My point stands that if you have a "history" of growing, should you be entitled to due process? How would you feel? This is obviously futile to try to talk any sense into you guys. You obviously have your mind made up and KNOW exactly what went down. I sincerely hope you are never found "guilty" of some crime simply because you had a "history". Because that's EXACTLY what some people in this thread are saying!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> if i am exhibiting acceptable behavior it will be evident when the police search my house . . .. .they need actual evidence unlike Z who only needed his fear, paranoia, assumption and gun
> 
> do you see where im coming from at all doc or is it too hard in abstract terms without concrete events and facts
> 
> ...


So you're a psychiatrist? A mind reader? No, that's right, you're just "smarter" than everybody else and KNOW exactly what he was thinking. lmfao!!!!!


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> more delusional thoughts from fantasy island . . . . . .lol
> 
> how was Z not follwing him, if martinconfronted him about pursue/following(they mean the same thing) him . . . the shit you spew onto th e net is funny keep i tup


[h=3]_fol·low_/&#712;fäl&#333;/
[/h]
Verb:


Go or come after (a person or thing proceeding ahead); move or travel behind: "she went back into the house, and Ben followed her".
Go after (someone) in order to observe or monitor.


[h=3]_pur·sue_/p&#601;r&#712;so&#862;o/
[/h]
Verb:


Follow (someone or something) to catch or attack them.
Seek to form a sexual relationship with (someone) in a persistent way.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Because most don't. No ones saying this "Grower" is guilty. Look on the bright side! A cop barges into your home. You record his car and badge number. Then you call an attorney. Then you get a settlement for illegal breach. Then you take your 10K down to the hydro store and buy new gear, because your a FUCKING GROWER, but they missed ya!


MOST don't, but SOME do? So we villify anyone who has a "history"? There are a LOT of people in this thread who have made up their minds as to the guilt of Zimmerman. So, yeah, some are saying this "grower" is guilty! We have due process in this country, not mob rule. Thank Fuck for that! lol!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Your'e missing the point........I'm sure you get EXACTLY what I'm saying here. You're a smart guy aren't you? I'm talking about what a lot of people are doing in this thread......convicting Zimmerman absent all the evidence and facts. Some of you are talking as if you were there! I was not, so I won't cast judgement. Things sometimes are different than they appear on the surface. I was trying to illustrate this with my hypothetical. How would you feel if every time there was a "suspicious odor" or a "noise" or "strange lights" coming from your residence, that your neighbors called the police on you and they came to harass you? Whether they have a warrant or not is immaterial. My point stands that if you have a "history" of growing, should you be entitled to due process? How would you feel? This is obviously futile to try to talk any sense into you guys. You obviously have your mind made up and KNOW exactly what went down. I sincerely hope you are never found "guilty" of some crime simply because you had a "history". Because that's EXACTLY what some people in this thread are saying!


if the shoe fits then wear it . . . .cops do the sleuthing not neighborhood *watch!* 

when history repeats itself and some one is dead . .. responsibility lies in the person unable to control there psychosis-psychosis is a loss of contact with reality, *usually including false beliefs about what is taking place* or who one is (delusions) and seeing or hearing things that aren't there (hallucinations).

Psychotic symptoms may include:


Disorganized thought and speech 
False beliefs that are not based in reality (delusions), especially unfounded fear or suspicion 
Hearing, seeing, or feeling things that are not there (hallucinations) 
Thoughts that "jump" between unrelated topics (disordered thinking)



we will see how sane this man is . .. . . . . i think he has issues . . . . .when he takes the stand . . . . .if he is at all imcompetent it will be apparent . . .. but imo being conisdred a mental would be a better fate then convicted for murder. . . . . in the end his actions imo are neglegent leading to someones uneeded and premature death how competent he is to make right and wrong descision is yet to be seen the more competent he is the more question will arise why he wasnt in his truck and why he chose to follow martin and what was his intent at confronting him when he knew the police on there way


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

Main Entry: *follow* &#8194;[fol-oh]  Show IPAPart of Speech:_verb _Definition:take the place of*Synonyms:*be subsequent to,* chase*, *come after*, come from, come next, displace, ensue, *go after*, go next, postdate, proceed from,* pursue,* replace, result, spring from, succeed, supersede, supervene, supplantNotes:*follow means to travel behind, go after, or come after*; *succeed * means to come next in time or succession, follow after another or to attain success, reach a goalAntonyms: neglect, pass over, shun, slight


cliff man give it up . . . . .denial much?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> if the shoe fits then wear it . . . .cops do the sleuthing not neighborhood *watch!*
> 
> when history repeats itself and some one is dead . .. responsibility lies in the person unable to control there psychosis-psychosis is a loss of contact with reality, usually including false beliefs about what is taking place or who one is (delusions) and seeing or hearing things that aren't there (hallucinations).


Oh, so you ARE a psychiatrist!!!!! lmfao!!!!!!! More ASSumptions? What do cops "sleuthing" have to do with this? Neighborhood watches have been around for a long time and are not illegal. They serve an important role in taking an active part in keeping neighborhoods crime free and safe. Nobody knows their neighborhood better than the people who live there. The police rarely prevent crimes, they simply react to them. The goal of a neighborhood watch is to do exactly that.....watch for suspicious people and things in order to prevent or deter crime. Maybe he is paranoid, I can't say, I haven't evaluated his mental state. This went wrong somewhere, somehow. The people who defend Zimmerman say he acted in self defense because Trayvon attacked him first and he defended himself. The people who are defending Trayvon say he was followed, confronted and murdered in cold blood. I'm defending neither BECAUSE I WAS NOT THERE!!!!!! Certain conclusions can be drawn from the evidence but as we've already seen, neither side has a slam dunk here. There's not much more depressing than the death of a child. I know this because I spent a career dealing with this nearly every single day! I still have issues to this day because of some of the things I dealt with. It sucks, I get that. I'm also a father so I can empathize. Nothing will bring this kid back though. Hopefully, everyone can learn from this and not do stupid things, like confront possibly armed strangers. We all have to live (or die) with the choices we make. Make better choices. That's the lesson to be taken from this whole tragedy IMO.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> MOST don't, but SOME do? So we villify anyone who has a "history"? There are a LOT of people in this thread who have made up their minds as to the guilt of Zimmerman. So, yeah, some are saying this "grower" is guilty! We have due process in this country, not mob rule. Thank Fuck for that! lol!


Wrong, not guilty. What Zimmerman did was wrong! Sorry if you don't see that! And guilt is decided at trial, not at the scene of a killing. So this "Grower" would be searched arrested, charges possibly filed, and dropped. This is the justice system. If arrests and searches don't matter, why does EVERY Law Enforcement agency keep records of "Known persons" and arrests? Hmmmm.

And this isn't ONE incident. Zimmy has been plagued for a while now. I think daddy stuck his finger in Zimmy's butt.  Seriously though, would you let Zimm watch your kid? Mow your lawn? Check your mail? House sit? Rake leaves? Vacuum? 

I didn't think so.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> MOST don't, but SOME do? So we villify anyone who has a "history"? There are a LOT of people in this thread who have made up their minds as to the guilt of Zimmerman. So, yeah, some are saying this "grower" is guilty! We have due process in this country, not mob rule. Thank Fuck for that! lol!


"the grower" dispalyed not only concerns of "growing" but in his own words he has implicated himself in "growing"

reality is he was "growing" another reality is he may or may not be able to be convicted by a court of "conspiracy or intent to produce and distribute"


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Main Entry: *follow* &#8194;[fol-oh]  Show IPAPart of Speech:_verb _Definition:take the place of*Synonyms:*be subsequent to,* chase*, *come after*, come from, come next, displace, ensue, *go after*, go next, postdate, proceed from,* pursue,* replace, result, spring from, succeed, supersede, supervene, supplantNotes:*follow means to travel behind, go after, or come after*; *succeed * means to come next in time or succession, follow after another or to attain success, reach a goalAntonyms: neglect, pass over, shun, slight
> 
> cliff man give it up . . . . .denial much?


Well the cops have followed me quite a few times but they have never pursued me.See how that works.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2012)

OOOOHH! I get it. When the 911 operater told Zimmy NOT TO FOLLOW HIM, he must have logged on to his twitter account and dropped TM. Then he wanted the cops to call him so he could tell them where he was, in a tweat. Sorry guys, I was confused as to the facts of the case.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Oh, so you ARE a psychiatrist!!!!! lmfao!!!!!!! More ASSumptions? What do cops "sleuthing" have to do with this? Neighborhood watches have been around for a long time and are not illegal. They serve an important role in taking an active part in keeping neighborhoods crime free and safe. Nobody knows their neighborhood better than the people who live there. The police rarely prevent crimes, they simply react to them. The goal of a neighborhood watch is to do exactly that.....watch for suspicious people and things in order to prevent or deter crime. Maybe he is paranoid, I can't say, I haven't evaluated his mental state. This went wrong somewhere, somehow. The people who defend Zimmerman say he acted in self defense because Trayvon attacked him first and he defended himself. The people who are defending Trayvon say he was followed, confronted and murdered in cold blood. I'm defending neither BECAUSE I WAS NOT THERE!!!!!! Certain conclusions can be drawn from the evidence but as we've already seen, neither side has a slam dunk here. There's not much more depressing than the death of a child. I know this because I spent a career dealing with this nearly every single day! I still have issues to this day because of some of the things I dealt with. It sucks, I get that. I'm also a father so I can empathize. Nothing will bring this kid back though. Hopefully, everyone can learn from this and not do stupid things, like confront possibly armed strangers. We all have to live (or die) with the choices we make. Make better choices. That's the lesson to be taken from this whole tragedy IMO.


you may think its funny but the markers for his issues are clear .. . . . . . now what remains to be proven is if he was forced to kill or initiated the confrontation . . .. . but his mental issues will definitely come up as to his frame of mind at the time of the call to the police to the second he shot him . .. . . . . . . .murder 2 still seems like a stretch to me . . .. .manslaughter makes more sense . .. . . .he intended stop martin from leaving till cops came there and or keep tabs on him . . . if Z was a cold blooded killer there would have been no scuffle .. the gun would have been out from the get go


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Well the cops have followed me quite a few times but they have never pursued me.See how that works.


you see thats the difference right there. . . .. . those cops didnt want to pull you over. . . . . Z had his intent to follow/pursue and was as he got out of his vehicle and continued to go after martin

i dont think he intended to confront him . . .if thats what you think i mean by pursue im just using it in its literal sense no hidden agenda, he chose to exit the vehicle and follow/pursue/go after martin . . . . .


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you see thats the difference right there. . . .. . those cops didnt want to pull you over. . . . . Z had his intent to follow/pursue and was as he got out of his vehicle and continued to go after martin
> 
> i dont think he intended to confront him . . .if thats what you think i mean by pursue im just using it in its literal sense no hidden agenda, he chose to exit the vehicle and follow/pursue/go after martin . . . . .


If that were the case he would have went towards the back entrance.That were martin was supposedly running.






My guess would be martin ran south(towards his home and back entrance) either down the street or in behind the town homes.I would also bet it was more likely he ran behind the town homes because zimmerman got out of his truck to see where he was going.If he had ran down the street zim would have stayed in his car.He supposedly pursues for roughly 20 seconds before being told not to.By now im guessing zims in the cut threw.He has also lost trayvon by this point.Zim thinks he's going for the back entrance so he proceeds through the cut threw.So he can get a visual at the back entance(located behind trayvons home).He stands there while completing the 911 call so that he can report if he gets a visual on the suspect on the back gate.On his way back to his truck trayvon comes north up the walkway and confronts zim.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Wrong, not guilty. What Zimmerman did was wrong! Sorry if you don't see that! And guilt is decided at trial, not at the scene of a killing. So this "Grower" would be searched arrested, charges possibly filed, and dropped. This is the justice system. If arrests and searches don't matter, why does EVERY Law Enforcement agency keep records of "Known persons" and arrests? Hmmmm.
> 
> And this isn't ONE incident. Zimmy has been plagued for a while now. I think daddy stuck his finger in Zimmy's butt.  Seriously though, would you let Zimm watch your kid? Mow your lawn? Check your mail? House sit? Rake leaves? Vacuum?
> 
> I didn't think so.


Nobody can be sure WHAT Zimmerman did, so how can you ASSume he was in the wrong (which would make him guilty)? I never said that arrest records were irrelevant. I don't think that past arrests mean a person is guilty of a crime in the present. Why do prior arrests and sometimes even convictions often get suppressed at a trial? I'll give you a minute to think about this question. Be careful! lol!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

> A SANDOVAL hearing is to prevent the prosecutor from using your criminal record to impeach your credibility on cross-examination, if you testify at trial. When a witness testifies at trial, opposing counsel has the right to use the witness' criminal record on cross-examination to impeach their testimony. If the witness is the defendant, the court must balance their constitutional right to testify against the prosecutor's right to use this cross-examination technique. The problem here is that some jurors may believe that if you've committed crimes in the past, you probably committed this one too, and that is certainly not one of the factors a jury is supposed to consider as evidence.




http://www.allencowling.com/false04B.htm


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Nobody can be sure WHAT Zimmerman did, so how can you ASSume he was in the wrong (which would make him guilty)? I never said that arrest records were irrelevant. I don't think that past arrests mean a person is guilty of a crime in the present. Why do prior arrests and sometimes even convictions often get suppressed at a trial? I'll give you a minute to think about this question. Be careful! lol!


Maybe they should even just give the death penalty to people arrested with priors? We all KNOW they're guilty cos they have priors and we clearly don't need evidence, so maybe just make the system more efficient...since there's no presumption of innocence anymore for people with priors 

Btw [email protected] guy a few pages back whining that Zimmerman shot Martin and its so wrong to kill someone, but then in the same post says he'd shoot someone who broke into his house cos its "his right". Fuck HI-LARIOUS some of you people, you must sweat hypocrisy from your pores.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If that were the case he would have went towards the back entrance.That were martin was supposedly running.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok that might be, the truck was north end and the back enterance was south by martins destination Z would have passed him on his way north up the cuaseway and yes martin asked z why he was following him so that would make sense . . .but Z came from the south to the north toward his truck . . . . and like i said never intended imo to physicallly or verbally confront martin, i agree keeping tabs on location was his reason . . but none the less he left his truck and pursued contributing to the situation . . . if confronting martinwas never a possibility for zimmerman he would have drove down the street and parked along the east/west street leadingto the exit? but he choose to get out of his vehicle and pursue . .. . confrontation not intened but excepted as a possibility . . and thats not accpetable to me seeing that martin was doing nothing wrong excpet fit the desrciption to Z of the evil doers

. .Z had a history or violence how do you assume martin attacked him when it is just as easilly possible martin said some smartass things to z and Z didnt like it and attacked martin or tried to restrain him, citizens arrest style . .. .which would make sense with the story of a scuffle and Z on martin right after the gun shoot and z's history of rage and control issues(ie the boucing and the secerity job issues)

the trial is going to be interesting


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ok that might be, the truck was north end and the back enterance was south by martins destination they Z would have passed him and yes martin asked z why he was following him so that would make sense . . .but he came from the south to the north toward his truck . . . . and like i said never intended imo to physicallly or verbally confront martin, i agree keeping tabs on location was his reason . . but none the less he left his truck and pursued contributing to the situation . . . . .Z had a history or violence how do you assume martin attacked him when it is just as easilly possible martin said some smart things to z and Z didnt like it and attacked martin or tried to restrian him, citizens arrest style . .. .which would make sense with the story of a scuffle and Z on martin right after the gun shoot
> 
> the trial is going to be interesting


Nah it's gonna be quite a open and closed case, the prosecution is going to have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that Zimmerman is guilty of violating the terms of SYG. 

How do you prove something beyond a reasonable doubt when the only person alive afterwards says it happened differently and there's no physical evidence except what Zimmerman is using as a defence (cuts, bruises, etc)?

Even if the cops KNEW Zimmerman was a total psycho fruit loop who executed Martin(Im not implying he actually is/did or isn't/didn't), they couldn't go near him without evidence. 

Its funny to see people react when someone in an armed society with like 5 guns per man, woman and child gets shot. Eh, DUH!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> http://www.allencowling.com/false04B.htm[/COLOR]


he was never convicted it is public record and imo completely legal to use? anythoughts . . .. . and yes ppast crimes.transgrasion are not proof of current charges . . in any way . . . but in my opinion properly used past crimes/transgration only need to show motive or mindset 

does the motive or mindset of the individual with some schizo tendencies relevant to show a pattern of behavior that supports their version of what Zimmerman was doing out there?

and your quote doesnt say they wont do it it just say it has to be done with class(balance kinda vague as a balance can be meet a number of ways doesnt exactly mean 50/50) as to not sway juror's with what ifs and hypotheticals . . ..


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ok that might be, the truck was north end and the back enterance was south by martins destination Z would have passed him on his way north up the cuaseway and yes martin asked z why he was following him so that would make sense . . .but Z came from the south to the north toward his truck . . . . and like i said never intended imo to physicallly or verbally confront martin, i agree keeping tabs on location was his reason . . but none the less he left his truck and pursued contributing to the situation . . .
> 
> . .Z had a history or violence how do you assume martin attacked him when it is just as easilly possible martin said some smartass things to z and Z didnt like it and attacked martin or tried to restrain him, citizens arrest style . .. .which would make sense with the story of a scuffle and Z on martin right after the gun shoot and z's history of rage and control issues(ie the boucing and the secerity job issues)
> 
> the trial is going to be interesting


I already said what i thought happened about 100 pages back now.My point Im making here is that zimmerman didnt pursue him.I think personally he went to see if martin was going to run out the back gate.On the way back to his truck martin confronts him about being watched/followed/whatever zimmerman goes to grab his phone and call police.As he goes for his phone he mistakenly exposes his gun(these are things im putting together in my own mind).Trayvon sees the gun and reacts(hitting him climbing ontop of him).Zimmerman not realizing he's exposed his gun takes this as an unprovoked attack and fires in self defence.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Nah it's gonna be quite a open and closed case, the prosecution is going to have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that Zimmerman is guilty of violating the terms of SYG.
> 
> How do you prove something beyond a reasonable doubt when the only person alive afterwards says it happened differently and there's no physical evidence except what Zimmerman is using as a defence (cuts, bruises, etc)?
> 
> ...


murder 2 does seem like its gonna be a hard one to get . .. . . . . . .just because it is inevitable doesnt make it ok . . . . . . .


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I already said what i thought happened about 100 pages back now.My point Im making here is that zimmerman didnt pursue him.I think personally he went to see if martin was going to run out the back gate.On the way back to his truck martin confronts him about being watched/followed/whatever zimmerman goes to grab his phone and call police.As he goes for his phone he mistakenly exposes his gun(these are things im putting together in my own mind).Trayvon sees the gun and reacts(hitting him climbing ontop of him).Zimmerman not realizing he's exposed his gun takes this as an unprovoked attack and fires in self defence.


what if he saw the gun becuase Z pulled it out and while pointing the gun at him says stay where you are .. .. . . . . . . .he wasnt a cop martin knew that

my flight or flight would make me hit him too and i might be dead . . . . . .wouldnt change the agressor in the situation

i would definitely feel cornered if someone kinda tracked me down after i specifically ran off . . .away from them . .. imo signs that martin was trying to get awawy from a precieved threat . . . . . . and that threat was Z .. 

mistakes on both sides but Martin is dead . . . . . . is it just oh well hes dead the other doesnt need to be repsonsible for his part in it?


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> what if he saw the gun becuase Z pulled it out and while pointing the gun at him says stay where you are .. .. . . . . . . .he wasnt a cop martin knew that
> 
> my flight or flight would make me hit him too and i might be dead . . . . . .wouldnt change the agressor in the situation


Well since you were talking human nature and how people tend to repeat past behaviours.Zimmerman patrolled the neighborhood for 7 yrs.Phoned the police like 47 times or something.Theres even a couple in there were his is following the suspects at a safe distance and informing dispatchers of the suspects locations.Not once did he ever try to apprehend/arrest/detain anyone.Never pulled his gun out,never put hands on anyone,etc.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Well since you were talking human nature and how people tend to repeat past behaviours.Zimmerman patrolled the neighborhood for 7 yrs.Phoned the police like 47 times or something.Theres even a couple in there were his is following the suspects at a safe distance and informing dispatchers of the suspects locations.Not once did he ever try to apprehend/arrest/detain anyone.Never pulled his gun out,never put hands on anyone,etc.


well that is either proof that he knew exactly what he was doing wrong(getting out of the car) and that he made some mistakes knowingly and or that it he truely was in fear for his life . . ..if you take this information as concrete truth then you have to take his violent history with him too and neither really work for him as combined character and personality traits . .. . . " hes calm most of the time and some time looses it and then he looses control and violence happens". . .. . . ?????


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> murder 2 does seem like its gonna be a hard one to get . .. . . . . . .just because it is inevitable doesnt make it ok . . . . . . .


I never said it did, but we're not allowed carry firearms in public nor have a crazy law like SYG so killing is nearly always considered erong. It's totally stupid to legislate for specific scenarios that count as self defence which legally give you the right to murder. 

I will be honest and say tho, if there's less guns then there'll be more stabbings.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> However, if the shoe were on the other foot and one of these folks who are ready to hang Zimmerman already were in a similar position, I'm sure the tune would be much different.


zimmerman is getting his day in court, that's fair.

funny how when i did a different iteration of this question but supposed your son were the victim of zimmerman style vigilantism you shrugged it off and said it could never happen.

LOL!

biased much?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I never said it did, but we're not allowed carry firearms in public nor have a crazy law like SYG so killing is nearly always considered erong. It's totally stupid to legislate for specific scenarios that count as self defence which legally give you the right to murder.
> 
> I will be honest and say tho, if there's less guns then there'll be more stabbings.


it truelly is a wierd place sometimes here in the states . . . .. 20-30 years ago most states had good Samaritan laws where you were supposed to help others now we have SYG laws . . . very sad indeed


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Would you have Zimmerman, or any human being for that matter, wait until their injuries are more severe before they start defending themselves? Dude, this is so assinine, I can't even begin to tell you...........


so if someone steps on my foot in passing i can shoot them dead, since the extent of the injuries matter not?

i can go up, confront someone, start a fight, let them pull a few hairs out of my had and scratch me a little, then start firing away in self defense?

sorry, that's not how "stand your ground" works.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I see no supporter of Zimmerman can answer the question as to why he did not return back to his truck after he said "ok" to not follow. Can I now just follow people around and then shoot them dead if they try to fight or confront me for following them.???


the other thing they refuse to answer is why zimm was supposedly "looking for an address" where no address existed in a place where he lived for 5 years and regularly patrolled. 

they prefer to point out that chasing down kids and shooting them is just good self defense behavior.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I definately see Zim losing the civil lawsuit that will come. The criminal case is a whole different story. I feel that the way it sits now, it will come down to jury selection.


i'm thinking they might have to go to a new venue for an impartial jury at this point.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so if someone steps on my foot in passing i can shoot them dead, since the extent of the injuries matter not?
> 
> i can go up, confront someone, start a fight, let them pull a few hairs out of my had and scratch me a little, then start firing away in self defense?
> 
> sorry, that's not how "stand your ground" works.


or self defense laws . .. . they are not as black and white as that 

to claim self defense you have to be able to remove all doubt that you could possibly have been a aggressor or directly repsosnible for the situation . . .. .other wise it is not self defense . . . . . other wise its provocation and your intent and mindset will be included to illuminate the reason why you choose to take the actions you did

is this mind of thinking off. . . . . .

at this point harriken and doc are making some good points and id like to know what you think?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> ...he told 911 he wanted the police to phone him when they arrived...


funny little fact you bring up there.

the fact that zimm told the dispatch to have police phone him for his location, rather than meeting them where he told them his truck was parked, tells me that zimm was gonna go out searching for martin, which is exactly what happened.

he hangs up with 911, goes searching for martin, finds him about a minute and a half later, and about a minute after that martin is dead.

not exactly the conduct you would expect from someone with concealed carry, to go out looking for a confrontation. kinda nullifies self defense when you go out looking for someone who is already running away from you.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> well that is either proof that he knew exactly what he was doing wrong(getting out of the car) and that he made some mistakes knowingly and or that it he truely was in fear for his life . . ..if you take this information as concrete truth then you have to take his violent history with him too and neither really work for him as combined character and personality traits . .. . . " hes calm most of the time and some time looses it and then he looses control and violence happens". . .. . . ?????


Then you also have to take into account trayvons past as well.Swinging on a bus driver,suspected bulglary tools and stolen jewelry,trouble in school.I mean in my view this could have been avoided in two ways.1 zimmerman could have stayed in his truck.2 trayvon could have just went home.Both could have left the area both chose not to.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> No your right trayvon had every right to be hanging out but zimmy should have went the fuck home.LOL heres a little tip you don't want someone watching you dont be in a neighborhood with a giant neighborhood watch sign on the gate.


watch = chase?


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> funny little fact you bring up there.
> 
> the fact that zimm told the dispatch to have police phone him for his location, rather than meeting them where he told them his truck was parked, tells me that zimm was gonna go out searching for martin, which is exactly what happened.
> 
> ...


Goes searching for martin where? 100 feet from his truck? martin ran towards the back entrance if he were searching for him he would have went towards the back.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So he was reported to 911 as a walking person? No he was reported as a supsicious person.He never pursued trayvon at all period.You can hear it in the 911 tape theres no heavy breathing to indicate he was running.Trayvon had lots of time to go home but he didn't he chose to come back and confront zim about following him.What if zim happened to be an undercover cop? Trayvon still would have swung on him?


in the 911 tpe, it was reported that he ran away from zimmerman. you can hear zimmerman get out of his truck and give chase for about 20 seconds as evidenced by the wind hitting his phone mic.

martin had no obligation to return home and kept talking on the phone to his girlfriend when zimmerman then confronted him (see how you have this the wrong way around?) according to the only testimony we're going to get.

chase someone, they run away, you go find them again...and then claim self defense? LOL! no.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

ran towards his house away from the creepy guy trying not to get into a sitution


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> If that were the case he would have went towards the back entrance.That were martin was supposedly running.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesn't fit with the timeline or the testimony.

martin got a second call from his GF and said "i think i lost him" at about the time zimm gets done with the 911 call. about a minute and a half passes before they meet again.

zimm has a history of telling the police about how "these assholes always get away" through the back entrance. chances are he took that minute and a half to cut through the gap in the houses just south of the scene of the crime and cut martin off. at which point they meet again, martin asks "why are you following me?", zimm shouts back, and a confrontation ensues, all instigated by zimmerman (remember, martin had already RUN AWAY and zimm told the cops to phone him for his location, because he wasn't looking for any address, that story is proven bullshit).


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> I already said what i thought happened about 100 pages back now.My point Im making here is that zimmerman didnt pursue him.I think personally he went to see if martin was going to run out the back gate.On the way back to his truck martin confronts him about being watched/followed/whatever zimmerman goes to grab his phone and call police.As he goes for his phone he mistakenly exposes his gun(these are things im putting together in my own mind).Trayvon sees the gun and reacts(hitting him climbing ontop of him).Zimmerman not realizing he's exposed his gun takes this as an unprovoked attack and fires in self defence.


that's the most retarded thing i have heard to date. 

zimm pursued martin. martin already ran away. martin was not looking for a fight, zimm was.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's the most retarded thing i have heard to date.
> 
> zimm pursued martin. martin already ran away. martin was not looking for a fight, zimm was.


Your right a good clear indication you are not looking for a fight is to punch someone squarely in the nose.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Goes searching for martin where?


through the gap in the houses to cut off martin from the back entrance.

these assholes were always getting away, can't have that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Your right a good clear indication you are not looking for a fight is to punch someone squarely in the nose.


that's a good way to defend yourself when you are running away from someone that keeps following you and stalking you.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> through the gap in the houses to cut off martin from the back entrance.
> 
> these assholes were always getting away, can't have that.


So it took zimmerman 4 minutes to walk around the houses to cut martin off?Theres a big scary monster chasing you and you run around the buildings and decide to have a 4 minute chat with your g/f? come on now.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> or self defense laws . .. . they are not as black and white as that
> 
> to claim self defense you have to be able to remove all doubt that you could possibly have been a aggressor or directly repsosnible for the situation . . .. .other wise it is not self defense . . . . . other wise its provocation and your intent and mindset will be included to illuminate the reason why you choose to take the actions you did
> 
> ...


I think they should've just left each other alone...but ultimately in court it'll come down to who threw the first punch and I think Zimmerboy (in the absence of physical evidence contradicting his story) will probably get away with it. 

However IF Zimmerman was simply keeping an eye on Martin and actually was attacked on the way back to his truck, then it's probably fair to say it was self-defence.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

i think the trail of martins headset, and skittle and drink and the marks in the grass from the scuffle will all work agianst zimmerman but we will see

if martin attacked Z the hand held objects like candy and arizona tea will be where martin was standing before the incident started and headset will either be where he fell or on the way to if its the other way around there will be a trail of tea skittle and headset to help dictate the time line of events and exacclty who was agressing who


my guess all the items are in a small and localized position to where martins body was found . . . . . . indicating to me that he didnt attack or chase Z but rather the confrontation scuffle and shooting all happend in a small area


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so if someone steps on my foot in passing i can shoot them dead, since the extent of the injuries matter not?
> 
> i can go up, confront someone, start a fight, let them pull a few hairs out of my had and scratch me a little, then start firing away in self defense?
> 
> sorry, that's not how "stand your ground" works.


So your gonna start shooting people who step on your foot. Did you ever find that address you were looking for. Maybe some one will help you find it.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's the most retarded thing i have heard to date.
> 
> zimm pursued martin. martin already ran away. martin was not looking for a fight, zimm was.


We all know your always right. No doubt about that


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> in the 911 tpe, it was reported that he ran away from zimmerman. you can hear zimmerman get out of his truck and give chase for about 20 seconds as evidenced by the wind hitting his phone mic.
> 
> martin had no obligation to return home and kept talking on the phone to his girlfriend when zimmerman then confronted him (see how you have this the wrong way around?) according to the only testimony we're going to get.
> 
> chase someone, they run away, you go find them again...and then claim self defense? LOL! no.


Poor little Uncle Buck


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

will you shut up 

you loser go argue in th e mirror please 

you baby troll

please at least argue with him and not at him


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> will you shut up
> 
> you loser go argue in th e mirror please
> 
> ...


Now lets dont be fussing little boy. Dont show your temper.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> will you shut up
> 
> you loser go argue in th e mirror please
> 
> ...


Its Ok for you an buck to do this but no one else. Double standards dont ya think. I really didnt see the rules where every post had to be serious on this web site.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

you are not saying anything you are bating UB, you are not engaging anyone in converation or debate you're attacking UB and im sure ill get the next 4 responses as you have little control of yourself

dont be a child

you have nothing to say with any content so go beat off or do somthing else futile and self serving


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you are not saying anything you are bating UB, you are not engaging anyone in converation or debate you're attacking UB and im sure ill get the next 4 responses as you have little control of yourself
> 
> dont be a child
> 
> you have nothing to say with any content so go beat off or do somthing else futile and self serving


You know Ill think about it. Now calm down. Please dont get mad.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's a good way to defend yourself when you are running away from someone that keeps following you and stalking you.


......not a legal one though. Me "following" you is NOT justification for you to throw the first punch.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you are not saying anything you are bating UB, you are not engaging anyone in converation or debate you're attacking UB and im sure ill get the next 4 responses as you have little control of yourself
> 
> dont be a child
> 
> you have nothing to say with any content so go beat off or do somthing else futile and self serving


You the hall monitor now?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> You the hall monitor now?


 ...........


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

.................


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So it took zimmerman 4 minutes to walk around the houses to cut martin off?Theres a big scary monster chasing you and you run around the buildings and decide to have a 4 minute chat with your g/f? come on now.


"i think i lost him" were martin's words.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> We all know your always right. No doubt about that


*you're


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> ......not a legal one though. Me "following" you is NOT justification for you to throw the first punch.


you don't know if it was the first punch.

and yes, if you are chasing me with a gun, i have every right to defend myself from you.

perhaps i'll go to the park today and just start chasing people around and see what happens.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *you're


...................


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you don't know if it was the first punch.
> 
> and yes, if you are chasing me with a gun, i have every right to defend myself from you.
> 
> *perhaps i'll go to the park today and just start chasing people around and see what happens*.


Go for it!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Go for it!


i'll bring a gun and chase people around who are minding their own business, talking on the phone.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "i think i lost him" were martin's words.


so he decides to chat to his girlfriend outside in the pouring rain ? Moments after losing this big scary monster parked just feet from the location he's on the phone?LOL doubtful but maybe.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2012)

It's been some time since I've posted here, but I am noticing some say Trayvon punched or hit Zimmerman as if that were fact. Is there any evidence (discounting Z's fragmentary and inconsistent testimony up to the present) that T did indeed fight with Z at all? Have I missed some emerging fact? cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> so he decides to chat to his girlfriend outside in the pouring rain ? Moments after losing this big scary monster parked just feet from the location he's on the phone?LOL doubtful but maybe.


pouring rain? as a canadian victimized by a subpar educational system, you are probably unaware of the florida saying "don't like the weather? wait 5 minutes".

and yes, he went back to talking on the phone to his girlfriend, just as he was doing before he fled zimmerman the first time. phone records show this.

teenagers don't generally want to talk on the phone with their significant others in front of their parents.

now if you don't mind, i am going to go chase some strangers around the park with my gun and see what kind of a response i get.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It's been some time since I've posted here, but I am noticing some say Trayvon punched or hit Zimmerman as if that were fact. Is there any evidence (discounting Z's fragmentary and inconsistent testimony up to the present) that T did indeed fight with Z at all? Have I missed some emerging fact? cn


There was definately a fight noone really knows one way or the other who started it.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> so he decides to chat to his girlfriend outside in the pouring rain ? Moments after losing this big scary monster parked just feet from the location he's on the phone?LOL doubtful but maybe.


I'd replace "big scary monster" with "annoying troublesome stranger". It seems likely that Trayvon had no idea of the severity of the threat presented by Zimmerman until the final confrontation, however that set itself up, began. Did T even know who Z was? cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It's been some time since I've posted here, but I am noticing some say Trayvon punched or hit Zimmerman as if that were fact. Is there any evidence (discounting Z's fragmentary and inconsistent testimony up to the present) that T did indeed fight with Z at all? Have I missed some emerging fact? cn


there was a scuffle at some point and the prosecution has granted that zimm had lacerations on the back of his head.

whether that was form a punch or a fall, who knows.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> There was definately a fight noone really knows one way or the other who started it.


What specifics do we know? I am unconvinced at this point that there even was a fight. (I'm not convinced that there wasn't, either.) cn

<edit> UB, about that scuffle ... nobody saw it except Z and the dead kid afaik. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I'd replace "big scary monster" with "annoying troublesome stranger". It seems likely that Trayvon had no idea of the severity of the threat presented by Zimmerman until the final confrontation, however that set itself up, began. Did T even know who Z was? cn


since zimm didn't know who martin was, i'd say it's likely that the reverse holds true as well.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> What specifics do we know? I am unconvinced at this point that there even was a fight. (I'm not convinced that there wasn't, either.) cn


we have two eyewitnesses to a struggle in the grass and a laceration on the back of zimm's bald head.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> You the hall monitor now?


You are a true gentleman . So nicely spoken may I add.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> pouring rain? as a canadian victimized by a subpar educational system, you are probably unaware of the florida saying "don't like the weather? wait 5 minutes".
> 
> and yes, he went back to talking on the phone to his girlfriend, just as he was doing before he fled zimmerman the first time. phone records show this.
> 
> ...


His parents were out for supper.
Do you know who trayvons "g/f" DeeDee is?
She refuses to talk to the police.Shes a compulsive tweeter that makes only one refernce to him "RIP best friend" and had to be reminded of who trayvon was.She only started talking after being approached by the martin camps lawyers.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll bring a gun and chase people around who are minding their own business, talking on the phone.



Now that would not be very nice ,how ever go ahead.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> since zimm didn't know who martin was, i'd say it's likely that the reverse holds true as well.


Dude wait what? The reverse would be "it seems likely that Zimmerman had no idea of the severity of the threat presented by Trayvon yada yada". How do you figure that one ... i don't see it. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we have two eyewitnesses to a struggle in the grass and a laceration on the back of zimm's bald head.


I thought we had half an eyewitness and an "earwitness". I must be losing track of the particulars of this case. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> His parents were out for supper.
> Do you know who trayvons "g/f" DeeDee is?
> She refuses to talk to the police.Shes a compulsive tweeter that makes only one refernce to him "RIP best friend" and had to be reminded of who trayvon was.She only started talking after being approached by the martin camps lawyers.


there were other family members there.

awww, someone is scared of a little girl. dee dee gets on the stand and zimm sits in jail, simple as that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Dude wait what? The reverse would be "it seems likely that Zimmerman had no idea of the severity of the threat presented by Trayvon yada yada". How do you figure that one ... i don't see it. cn


i was only replying to the last part where you asked if martin knew zimmerman.

zimm didn't know martin, so i'd say it's likely martin didn't know zimm.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I thought we had half an eyewitness and an "earwitness". I must be losing track of the particulars of this case. cn


there is the anonymous "john" witness and the anderson cooper witness who both witnessed the struggle.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> there were other family members there.
> 
> awww, someone is scared of a little girl. dee dee gets on the stand and zimm sits in jail, simple as that.


what does she have that could put zim in jail? She can't say one way or the other what happened.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> whether that was form a punch or a fall, who knows.


***from***


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> there was a scuffle at some point and the prosecution has granted that zimm had lacerations on the back of his head.
> 
> whether that was form a punch or a fall, who knows.


Lets see should I act like Buck an point out mistakes Naaaaa


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 24, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Lets see should I act like Buck *an* point out mistakes Naaaaa


You mean like this? 

The truly sad thing is, you edited your post and still missed it.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> The truly sad thing is, you edited your post and still missed it.


Ok, I think we get the point. Everyone makes grammatical errors, misspells words and makes typos. Can we get back on topic here and stop with the nitpicking?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

in the world of grammatical errors i am king . . . ..all bow to me and mis spell everything


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 24, 2012)

All I can say is if I happen to notice anyone walking behind me that may be following, I am definitely going to bash their head in. I'd like to see the trial of this Because theres no way I can really determine if it was self defense or murder. But I do lean toward self defense.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> The truly sad thing is, you edited your post and still missed it.


Are you sure about that ???


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> in the world of grammatical errors i am king . . . ..all bow to me and mis spell everything


Your actually pretty smart. Just the truth.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 24, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Are you sure about that ???


the time stamp says it all, moron.



Stillbuzzin said:


> _*Your*_ actually pretty smart. Just the truth.


*You're


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Ok, I think we get the point. Everyone makes grammatical errors, misspells words and makes typos. Can we get back on topic here and stop with the nitpicking?


565 pages of ad hominem attacks and petty nitpicking and THIS is what you get your panties in a bunch about?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> the time stamp says it all, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're


I can do this all night long . Whats with name calling? Make you feel big. Proves a lot.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Moses Mobetta said:


> All I can say is if I happen to notice anyone walking behind me that may be following, I am definitely going to bash their head in. I'd like to see the trial of this Because theres no way I can really determine if it was self defense or murder. But I do lean toward self defense.


and if you're a hooded thug walking suspiciously about in a gated community expect to get followed.
Then you start attacking for someone not violating you or the law expect to get justly shot in self defense.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> 565 pages of ad hominem attacks and petty nitpicking and THIS is what you get your panties in a bunch about?


and hall moniters . . . .but hes on point in both statements


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> 565 pages of ad hominem attacks and petty nitpicking and THIS is what you get your panties in a bunch about?


lol! My "panties" aren't in a bunch. Just the same, I comment on the posts I feel like commenting on. The grammar nazi shit is getting a bit annoying though.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! My "panties" aren't in a bunch. Just the same, I comment on the posts I feel like commenting on. The grammar nazi shit is getting a bit annying though.


**annoying**

I couldn't resist! Trolol


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> and if you're a hooded thug walking suspiciously about in a gated community expect to get followed.


martin was talking on the phone under an eave to avoid the rain when zimmerman called into dispatch, but the real question is, how do you "walk suspiciously"?

i see people walk by my house every day, and i need to know how to pick out the suspicious ones so that i can chase them with my gun.



tryingtogrow89 said:


> Then you start attacking for someone not violating you or the law expect to get justly shot in self defense.


the genius with the big brain is stating as fact stuff that not even the prosecution or the defense knows!

hey genius with the big brain, tell me more about fluoride!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! My "panties" aren't in a bunch. Just the same, I comment on the posts I feel like commenting on. The grammar nazi shit is getting a bit annying though.


so your panties are caressing you comfortably then?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> martin was talking on the phone under an eave to avoid the rain when zimmerman called into dispatch, but the real question is, how do you "walk suspiciously"?
> 
> i see people walk by my house every day, and i need to know how to pick out the suspicious ones so that i can chase them with my gun.
> 
> ...


As much as Im loathe to do it, I agree with Buck, Martin being innocent is a fact too. 

I think the main problem is paranoia on both mens part and a lack of being able to just talk to strangers...from the 5 or 6 times i was there it seems you guys don't even say hello to each other on the street like.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> martin was talking on the phone under an eave to avoid the rain when zimmerman called into dispatch, but the real question is, how do you "walk suspiciously"?i see people walk by my house every day, and i need to know how to pick out the suspicious ones so that i can chase them with my gun.the genius with the big brain is stating as fact stuff that not even the prosecution or the defense knows!hey genius with the big brain, tell me more about fluoride!


You're not fooling me. I know what's going on. You can sip pina coladas or he can show you his gun in the hood, it's your choice. I'd just be scared of paradise. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSP5zdiGwY8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> martin was talking on the phone under an eave to avoid the rain when zimmerman called into dispatch, but the real question is, how do you "walk suspiciously"?
> 
> i see people walk by my house every day, and i need to know how to pick out the suspicious ones so that i can chase them with my gun.
> 
> ...


I was responding to moses stating he would start smashing someones head in if he "though" he was being followed.
There's your clear lack of comprehension again buck, for someone who prides them selves on grammar you severely lack comprehension skills.
Again, you're clearly a fluoride child, and i feel sorry for you, there, their, they're everything will be alright. poor thing.


----------



## CigarilloPillow (Apr 24, 2012)

Sad story...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.therightscoop.com/white-alabama-man-in-critical-condition-was-beaten-by-black-mob-in-the-name-of-trayvon/


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so your panties are caressing you comfortably then?


He wear diapers.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 24, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> He wear diapers.


Shut the fuck up rat. 

Everyone, this guy threatens to rat on people for growing. He's an actual piece of shit.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Shut the fuck up rat.
> 
> Everyone, this guy threatens to rat on people for growing. He's an actual piece of shit.



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Somebodys mad tonight


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Shut the fuck up rat.
> 
> Everyone, this guy threatens to rat on people for growing. He's an actual piece of shit.



OOPS I forgot you were IRISH


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 24, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> OOPS I forgot you were IRISH


Crawl back to the sewer and die rat, we don't like your kind around here.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Harrekin (Apr 24, 2012)

CATARACT said:


>


You're not even a good troll, just a rat on a cannabis growing board. 

Get a life, rats like you are as low as paedophiles because both have the same potential to ruin lives. 

How does it feel to be as low as a kiddy-fiddler? Bet youre like Jesus in the Big Lebowski.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You're not even a good troll, just a rat on a cannabis growing board.
> 
> Get a life, rats like you are as low as paedophiles because both have the same potential to ruin lives.
> 
> How does it feel to be as low as a kiddy-fiddler? Bet youre like Jesus in the Big Lebowski.



Was daddy bad to you son ?  Come on let it out. I wont tell anybody


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Doc? Where's that righteous indignation?


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Hey Doc? Where's that righteous indignation?



He lost it


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 24, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> He lost it


Like you lost your butt-virginity to a cop? Rodent.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Like you lost your butt-virginity to a cop? Rodent.


OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH You are such a bad example to this place. Nasty person.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

I am telling you mother about this in the morning.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

I can see a TROLL DOC coming so have a nice time now.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Hey Doc? Where's that righteous indignation?


I'm sorry, did I miss something? 

I see my stalker decided to show up in this thread.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> As much as Im loathe to do it, I agree with Buck, Martin being innocent is a fact too.
> 
> I think the main problem is paranoia on both mens part and a lack of being able to just talk to strangers...from the 5 or 6 times i was there it seems you guys don't even say hello to each other on the street like.


i always say hi . . . . . .but many dont . . . . ..i like you more because of this post


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

not bad trolling by cataract.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I was responding to moses stating he would start smashing someones head in if he "though" he was being followed.
> There's your clear lack of comprehension again buck, for someone who prides them selves on grammar you severely lack comprehension skills.
> Again, you're clearly a fluoride child, and i feel sorry for you, there, their, they're everything will be alright. poor thing.


"carol, i pooped on the TV again" - ron paul, words of wisdom.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not bad trolling by cataract.


The finest TROLL you will ever not see.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> The finest TROLL you will ever not see.


yo yo yo, i'm real happy for you and imma let you finish but unclebuck is one of the greatest trolls OF ALL TIME!


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yo yo yo, i'm real happy for you and imma let you finish but unclebuck is one of the greatest trolls OF ALL TIME!


No chance buddy. Ask around. I am the teflon don.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

Diz kitty haz 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 Lives left.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> No chance buddy. Ask around. I am the teflon don.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

[QUOTE=UncleBuck;7345

Kanye is da man.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> UncleBuck said:
> 
> 
> > Kanye is a fucking goon


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Diz kitty haz 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 Lives left.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 24, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> CATARACT said:
> 
> 
> > Kanye is a fucking goon
> ...


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 24, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> cliffey501 said:
> 
> 
> > AAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW Is that rascist ???????
> ...


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 24, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> cliffey501 said:
> 
> 
> > AAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW Is that rascist ???????
> ...


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not bad trolling by cataract.


He's not actually trying tho he's just a dickhead that noone likes, so him getting abuse is natural...he's used to it from his Dad pounding the hole off him anyways.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He's not actually trying tho he's just a dickhead that noone likes, so him getting abuse is natural...he's used to it from his Dad pounding the hole off him anyways.


u mad bro.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> u mad bro.


The dude is on a cannabis growing site threatening to report people to the police and the admins despite many reported post let this rodent stay here amongst us. 

Yeah Im a bit pissed that the mods/admins would let such a wolf walk among sheep, getting busted for growing can and frequently does ruin people's lives...ask FDD what he thinks about it, oh yeah, you can't cos some stupid cunt like Cata-Rat there grassed him out to the law. 

Im not even trolling for once, I'm genuinely concerned that he's still here and more to the point that noone else seems to care.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> The dude is on a cannabis growing site threatening to report people to the police and the admins despite many reported post let this rodent stay here amongst us.
> 
> Yeah Im a bit pissed that the mods/admins would let such a wolf walk among sheep, getting busted for growing can and frequently does ruin people's lives...ask FDD what he thinks about it, oh yeah, you can't cos some stupid cunt like Cata-Rat there grassed him out to the law.
> 
> Im not even trolling for once, I'm genuinely concerned that he's still here and more to the point that noone else seems to care.


tell me where to find the threads and i'll go judge for myself.

getting busted is bad, but it is the risk one runs in reality. one can prevent the possibility of being snitched on by simply not introducing yourself to said snitch. and you never know who will snitch you out, it could be someone you trust dearly. there is no such thing as being able to completely trust another human being because everyone has self interests.

that is not to say i have any sympathy for a person who would abuse bad laws in order to punish someone who is not hurting anyone else. which kinda brings us back to the topic, which is zimmerman trying to rape the idiotic stand your ground law after he punished a kid who wasn't hurting anyone until zimmerman chased him around with his gun for the crime of standing under an eave to avoid rain while on a phone call you don't want your family to be privy to.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 25, 2012)

Bucky, can you not at least admit that POSSIBLY they're both to blame for the fight which lead to Martin being shot? Regardless of the fact Zimmerboy shouldn't have followed him there still shouldn't have been a fight and if Martin did throw the first punch, is it not reasonable that Zimmerboy defended himself to the extent of the law? Regardless of its complete moral wrongness. 

Ultimately...why couldn't they just have a conversation like normal people???!!!

I propose if everyone worldwide hit the AK47 they're be no desire/need for firearms...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Bucky, can you not at least admit that POSSIBLY they're both to blame for the fight which lead to Martin being shot?


i've never had the cops called on me for talking on the phone under an eave in the rain, even in a hoodie. it rains a lot here, i wear hoodies all the time, and i have been known to talk on my phone under an eave in the nice part of downtown. i was probably even looking around. i am often high, so this may have happened while i appeared to be "on drugs or something".

no one has ever stopped what they were doing, pulled over to the side of the road on their way to target, and called non-emergency dispatch on me for doing such a thing that i have often done. and i am 6'2'', 180+ pounds with a tattoo and way more than a baggy with residue on it (my bag is full).

to take it further, if i were to walk away from such a creepy person and then run away (or walk away fast), and that person then gets out of their truck and takes off after me, i would be wondering just what the fuck was up.

if after i stated that i thought i lost him, we ran into each other again somehow, after i ran away from him, that i would be genuinely freaked out about this random dude stopping his life and following me even after i ran away. 

you can't say that martin was in any way to blame. he got profiled and chased around by a man with a gun. he was doing nothing wrong and had every right to be where he was without harassment whatsoever. zimmerman stopped what he was dong to make an issue about this, called the cops, was told that his following was unnecessary after he followed him, and *went and found him again anyway*.

the last part in bold is especially true.

both parties lost one another. martin's GF says that martin said "i think i lost him" right after zimm says "he ran...i lost him". so the murderer and the deceased victim have accounts that match at this point. 

zimm then tells the non emergency dispatch not to meet him where he described his truck to be in detail to the operator many times, but to call him for a meeting place. sounds to me like zimm planned on being anywhere.

there is a minute or two between zimm hanging up and the final confrontation. martin was talking to his GF this whole time, thinking that he had lost his pursuer. zimm was "looking for an address during this 1-2 minute lull. 

there are addresses on the fronts of the houses nearer to zimm's vehicle than to the site of the murder. if he were looking for an address, that's where he would have gone to in that one or two minute period.

but zimm has a history of thinking that those assholes always get away through the back entrance. the previous calls to non emergency dispatch by zimm verify this. zimm did not go look for an address like he was saying, he went to go follow martin again, going towards that back entrance.

that is where they met up again. the rest of the zimm story includes a somewhat coherent conversation between the two, but all i heard were cries for help. 




Harrekin said:


> Ultimately...why couldn't they just have a conversation like normal people???!!!


oh, hello good sir. i happen to have noticed you stalking me like prey for a while now, although i am simply trying to talk on the phone. in fact, i ran away from you, yet here you are again. what is your concern, stranger?

"why didn't the kid know his place?" is what you are asking. and it is disgusting to me.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

So you think zim would have still killed trayvon had there not been a fight?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 25, 2012)

Buck, you're being very narrow-minded. If everyone wasnt so damn afraid of everyone else (AKA Hypersensitive "Stranger Danger" Disorder) they could've had a conversation like this;
Z "Hey there"
M "Hey"
Z "I'm local neighbourhood watch and I don't recognise you, can I give you directions or are you looking for an address or anything?"
M "Nah it's fine, I'm heading to my Dads up the road" 

Thats how it happens in the real world...


----------



## doc111 (Apr 25, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> The dude is on a cannabis growing site threatening to report people to the police and the admins despite many reported post let this rodent stay here amongst us.
> 
> Yeah Im a bit pissed that the mods/admins would let such a wolf walk among sheep, getting busted for growing can and frequently does ruin people's lives...ask FDD what he thinks about it, oh yeah, you can't cos some stupid cunt like Cata-Rat there grassed him out to the law.
> 
> Im not even trolling for once, I'm genuinely concerned that he's still here and more to the point that noone else seems to care.


I feel your pain bro. There aren't many trolls that bother me. This guy is beyond troll though. He's been stalking me for 3 years now. I've been threatened at least half a dozen times by him. He started sending me these threatening pm's the other day and I pm the guy back, basically telling him to "get fucked!". We have a little back and forth and then he starts trying to post MY pm's in toke n' talk acting like I'm the one harassing him! lmfao!!!!!!! Not sure why he's not been banned yet, but he supposedly owns his own cannabis site. We could all go and register and just troll the fuck out of his site. See how he likes it! lol!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I feel your pain bro. There aren't many trolls that bother me. This guy is beyond troll though. He's been stalking me for 3 years now. I've been threatened at least half a dozen times by him. He started sending me these threatening pm's the other day and I pm the guy back, basically telling him to "get fucked!". We have a little back and forth and then he starts trying to post MY pm's in toke n' talk acting like I'm the one harassing him! lmfao!!!!!!! Not sure why he's not been banned yet, but he supposedly owns his own cannabis site. We could all go and register and just troll the fuck out of his site. See how he likes it! lol!


Had no ideal he had a web page .


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 25, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Had no ideal he had a web page . Whats it called?


Careful now, don't want anyone to lose any privileges. RIU is funny about discussing other sites.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 25, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I feel your pain bro. There aren't many trolls that bother me. This guy is beyond troll though. He's been stalking me for 3 years now. I've been threatened at least half a dozen times by him. He started sending me these threatening pm's the other day and I pm the guy back, basically telling him to "get fucked!". We have a little back and forth and then he starts trying to post MY pm's in toke n' talk acting like I'm the one harassing him! lmfao!!!!!!! Not sure why he's not been banned yet, but he supposedly owns his own cannabis site. We could all go and register and just troll the fuck out of his site. See how he likes it! lol!




You know I'm with ya Doc. I'll troll that fucker to death just ask Buck


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 25, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Buck, you're being very narrow-minded. If everyone wasnt so damn afraid of everyone else (AKA Hypersensitive "Stranger Danger" Disorder) they could've had a conversation like this;
> Z "Hey there"
> M "Hey"
> Z "I'm local neighbourhood watch and I don't recognise you, can I give you directions or are you looking for an address or anything?"
> ...


what world do you live in . . . . if you stalk me like prey your defiantly not gonna get a hey . . .you gonna get a get the fuck away from me . . . . .you fucking wierdo . .. 

people are not as subservient as you think . . .and they do not have to be . .. . . just like Z has no right to harass martin for doing anything . . neighborhood watch, watch's and he wasnt even on shift

trust me . . .i guarantee 7/10 americans react the same way to being harased and followed like prey . . .. . . .out of Z's own mouth he was concerned as soon as he thought martin noticed him . . .. . .. . but if Z goes after martin thats ok. . . . .victimized people , victimizing others . .. . . .huh Z knew what he was doing . .. . what he intended to do is another story and can only work agianst him as he rage and violence happens when ever he gets mad . .. 

if he hates these guys, the supposed thieves, then getting mad when martin makes a smart ass coment or statement could easily triggered Z's rage . .. . . rememebr control freak . . went to lengths to control the situation . . .. and fristrated that more wasnt being done . . ."these guys always get away" "he ran"

his anger problems are at the heart of the event betweeen the two

and Z knew that he had issues wit violence and rage. .. . . . . . . . .bottom line


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> what world do you live in . . . . if you stalk me like prey your defiantly not gonna get a hey . . .you gonna get a get the fuck away from me . . . . .you fucking wierdo . ..
> 
> people are not as subservient as you think . . .and they do not have to be . .. . . just like Z has no right to harass martin for doing anything . . neighborhood watch, watch's and he wasnt even on shift
> 
> ...


This is as speculative as Martin being called a thug. You can't pick one side over the other.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Careful now, don't want anyone to lose any privileges. RIU is funny about discussing other sites.


Had no ideal. My bad


----------



## doc111 (Apr 25, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Had no ideal he had a web page .


He claims he's got 3! Not sure I believe that but I know of at least one. 



Hemlock said:


> You know I'm with ya Doc. I'll troll that fucker to death just ask Buck


Right on my brother! If nothing is going to get done, then I guess taking matters into your own hands is the only option left, right?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 25, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Buck, you're being very narrow-minded. If everyone wasnt so damn afraid of everyone else (AKA Hypersensitive "Stranger Danger" Disorder) they could've had a conversation like this;
> Z "Hey there"
> M "Hey"
> Z "I'm local neighbourhood watch and I don't recognise you, can I give you directions or are you looking for an address or anything?"
> ...


In my real world, it would have happened like this...

"Hey!"
"WHAT!"
"I'm neighborhood watch, and I..."
"Fuck off, bitch!"
"WHAT!?"
"Fuck the fuck off, bitch ass mother fucker!"
"Fuck you, bitch!"
"Hang tight."
Returns with 5 people holding AR's.
"What the fuck did you just say!?"
"Nothing. Have a nice evening."


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 25, 2012)

TM's "Mistake", if you want to call it that, was trying to confront a stranger without verifying if he was armed. He should have retreated to a safe area, I.E more people, doors to close, Etc. I would NEVER confront a stranger on the streets without intelligence first. So you retreat for safety, grab numbers, and then YOU'RE the neighborhood watch!


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 25, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> In my real world, it would have happened like this...
> 
> "Hey!"
> "WHAT!"
> ...


You asian?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 25, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> You asian?


NOPE! Just surrounded by veterans. My neighbor open carries a Glock 20. That shit would not have flown in my neck of the woods.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 25, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> In my real world, it would have happened like this...
> 
> "Hey!"
> "WHAT!"
> ...


......................


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 25, 2012)

doc111 said:


> ......................


If we're never going to meet, why are you posting a picture of yourself? This is not wise. I would delete that if I were you. Now every one knows what you look like!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.forestgrovenewstimes.com/news/story.php?story_id=127077009134675800

Did Treyvon Martin REALLY need to die?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 25, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> If we're never going to meet, why are you posting a picture of yourself? This is not wise. I would delete that if I were you. Now every one knows what you look like!


lol! I was actually wondering if your "real world" fantasy confrontation would look something like the pic I posted? Oh, that's right! These guys have glocks and your "people" would have AR's! It could be your neighbor "open carrying" HIS glock.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 25, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! I was actually wondering if your "real world" fantasy confrontation would look something like the pic I posted? Oh, that's right! These guys have glocks and your "people" would have AR's! It could be your neighbor "open carrying" HIS glock.





And i will raise you one AR for this......

Way better round than the AR also...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 25, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> This is as speculative as Martin being called a thug. You can't pick one side over the other.



i can have a opinion though and yes it is all speculative. . . . . we didnt see are hear anyhting everything we say is speculative . .. care to join the debate . .

its very annoying and i feel disrespected to put thoughts and opinions together only to have every summed up in one word that for the most part invalidates everythign i say . . .. . . its all speculative. . . . why dont you respect the discsussion and at least respond in kind . . .. . . . . 

you seem to only apply yourself to a resposne though when it is a UB troller or somthing that sopports the ambigousness of the facts . . . .and almost always in support of zmmerman becuase you think his story is unlikely to be contradicted . . . . . .. how about join the real world where what we think and what happens are different all the time . . .


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 25, 2012)

This whole situation is just here to stir up hatred. It is working too


also after goggling the case... I had this thought, how did someone dresses like a clown get to the senate. What was she going for diva cowgirl? I thought it was just like a 1 time thing, but i guess this is her every day thing.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 25, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> This whole situation is just here to stir up hatred. It is working too, the longer to talk about this the more insight race hatred.


no one is talking bout race . . ..stop baiting the PC clowns and the bigots to get all worked up . . .. . . . 

and i completely disagree . . .the more we talk about it. . . .the more people realize what unchecked bigotry and hate can make people do . . .. . . . . 

but your right lol lets all not pay attention because the people involved in the incident are of different ancestory . . . . . 

the more people play into this race thing or even bring it up the more people loose sight of what has happened . . . . . ..stop bringing it up

the color of your skin doesnt matter . . .. . . . not one bit, people hate . . .. . . racism only makes it easier and more ignorant . . .


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> no one is talking bout race . . ..stop baiting the PC clowns and the bigots to get all worked up . . .. . . .
> 
> and i completely disagree . . .the more we talk about it. . . .the moer people realize what unchecked bigotry and hate can make people do . . .. . . . .
> 
> ...


That is why I edited it right after I posted it because I didn't mean to say it like that. Around where I live it is stirring up stupid feelings so that is why i don't like hearing about it. And I know how the people here will be like your hating on that senator, shes black, you said race.....

But i mean who dresses like that.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 25, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> that is why i edit right after i posted it because it i didn't mean to say it like that. And i know how the people here will be like your hating on that senator, shes black, you said race..... YOUR RACIST


 no need to even post the pics with the words if you were not trying to get a response , the edit of the race to hatred mean little . . .. . . the issue has nothing to do with hatred . . .it has to do with a young man dead and another possible guilty of a crime that directly led to his death . . . .. . nothing to do with hate or cowboy hats or senators . . .. so what exactly was the responses you wanted from your post?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 25, 2012)

Just wondering why people dressed like that are running the country. This thread is so on topic anyway.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 25, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! I was actually wondering if your "real world" fantasy confrontation would look something like the pic I posted? Oh, that's right! These guys have glocks and your "people" would have AR's! It could be your neighbor "open carrying" HIS glock.


If you REALLY think this situation would play out the same in all states, you're delusional! If this scene had transpired even 500 miles away, the outcome would have been drastically different! Then again, your post of long range weaponry kinda gives you away. My point is not all TM's are just packing skittles and soda...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 25, 2012)

so your urcas brother now?

oh ya and ill be captain obvious for you

this isnt North korea we incurage and prefer to be individuals or as close to 

in America


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

Why did trayvon automatically jump to the conclusion that zim was a threat? Lets look at it from his point of view.He's at the clubhouse taking shelter from the rain and chatting to his g/f.Once the rain lets up he starts home .As he goes down the street he see's a man sitting in his car talking on his cell phone I mean this guy must be a serial rapist right? So he runs and gets around the corner and escapes this monster in the car on his phone.After about 4 minutes of chatting on the phone he sees the crazy man again this time behind the apartments OMG he's about to rape me I better beat his ass.People talk on their cell phone in their car all the time.LOL stalked like prey what a joke.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why did trayvon automatically jump to the conclusion that zim was a threat? Lets look at it from his point of view.He's at the clubhouse taking shelter from the rain and chatting to his g/f.Once the rain lets up he starts home .As he goes down the street he see's a man sitting in his car talking on his cell phone I mean this guy must be a serial rapist right? So he runs and gets around the corner and escapes this monster in the car on his phone.After about 4 minutes of chatting on the phone he sees the crazy man again this time behind the apartments OMG he's about to rape me* I better beat his ass*.People talk on their cell phone in their car all the time.LOL stalked like prey what a joke.



you got it right except for all the imagery . .. . .and except for the part where you combine your story with your paraphrasing of what the opposition thinks . . . . . . .it makes zero sense that martin wanted to beat up zimmer for following him . . .more likely he was cornered and felt threatened once agian by sweet coudley wife beating Z

neither men are monsters . . . . . the question is who made the mistake that was most responsible for the subsequent events to meeting . .. . and i still see Z as the aggressor actively searching for trouble and martin as the victim who had seemed to be trying to evade confrontation . . . .. nothing but the story of Z . . . who is a less then a credible individual based on his own history makes martin seem the aggressor

its real thin

Z has wounds .. . martin is dead . . . its entirely possible Z pulled the gun on martin instantly or quickly after talking to him . . . and martin doesnt need any excuse to defend himself in that speculative(for you snipers who get boared i better remain PC) scenario . . . . .


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you got it right except for all the imagery . .. . .and except for the part where you combine your story with your paraphrasing of what the opposition thinks . . . . . . .it makes zero sense that martin wanted to beat up zimmer for following him . . .more likely he was cornered and felt threated once agian by sweet coudley wife beating Z



Cornered in a long corner less walkway more than 4 minutes after he loses the guy? Another question I have is if you think someone is going to harm you (rob/rape/murder) Would you lead them into a dark walkway away from the street and confront them? or would you try you best to get to safety(run home/bang on neighbours doors/phone police/or parents)? 

When I was a kid(about 8 or 9) some guy came down my street asking for directions.When I approached to answer him he tried to grab me.You know what I did,I ran like hell,only stopping once I got home.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 25, 2012)

under a eve . . . . .. . is next to a biulding

why would he stand in the rain for 4 minutes, when all biuldings like those have dry areas next to biulding


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> under a eve . . . . .. . is next to a biulding
> 
> why would he stand in the rain for 4 minutes, when all biuldings like those have dry areas next to biulding


Why not just go home and talk? especially since you have a stranger hunting you like prey.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why not just go home and talk? especially since you have a stranger hunting you like prey.


I'll take this one UB and save you the time. Apparently, Trayvon didn't have a bedroom/bathroom/bonus room that wasn't always occupied and would have been forced to speak to his girlfriend in front of his parents. At least that's what I keep hearing, so I'm assuming the people using that explanation are privy to the privacy situation inside his house.

How did I do?


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 25, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'll take this one UB and save you the time. Apparently, Trayvon didn't have a bedroom/bathroom/bonus room that wasn't always occupied and would have been forced to speak to his girlfriend in front of his parents. At least that's what I keep hearing, so I'm assuming the people using that explanation are privy to the privacy situation inside his house.
> 
> How did I do?


He knows this. He reads every U.B. post religiously. He just keeps repeating the same old shit.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> He knows this. He reads every U.B. post religiously. He just keeps repeating the same old shit.


wonder why


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Buck, you're being very narrow-minded. If everyone wasnt so damn afraid of everyone else (AKA Hypersensitive "Stranger Danger" Disorder) they could've had a conversation like this;
> Z "Hey there"
> M "Hey"
> Z "I'm local neighbourhood watch and I don't recognise you, can I give you directions *or are you looking for an address *or anything?"
> ...


that's just grand. zimmerman was the one who was supposedly looking for an address. LOL!

zimm had already profiled martin and decided he was a thief. "there's been a lot of break ins" and "these assholes always get away" and "he's going for the back entrance". look at the history of zimm's calls with the police, he mentions the back entrance previously. look at zimm's history of temper problems and snapping, following motorists around and the like.

if that was all zimm wanted to do, he could have done it while martin was under the eave, staying out of the rain while talking on his phone instead of deciding he was a thief and calling the police.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why not just go home and talk? especially since you have a stranger hunting you like prey.


more evidence that cliffey has not only been victimized by the subpar canadian education system, but was too plagued by acne to have a girlfriend in high school.

martin had every right to be where he was. a better question would be, why didn't zimmerman just go back to his truck and sit tight and wait for the police to arrive?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'll take this one UB and save you the time. Apparently, Trayvon didn't have a bedroom/bathroom/bonus room that wasn't always occupied and would have been forced to speak to his girlfriend in front of his parents. At least that's what I keep hearing, so I'm assuming the people using that explanation are privy to the privacy situation inside his house.
> 
> How did I do?


martin didn't live there, who knows if he had his own room in that house.

and the can of iced tea was for someone else, iirc.

and you didn't do that well.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's just grand. zimmerman was the one who was supposedly looking for an address. LOL!
> 
> zimm had already profiled martin and decided he was a thief. "there's been a lot of break ins" and "these assholes always get away" and "he's going for the back entrance". look at the history of zimm's calls with the police, he mentions the back entrance previously. look at zimm's history of temper problems and snapping, following motorists around and the like.
> 
> if that was all zimm wanted to do, he could have done it while martin was under the eave, staying out of the rain while talking on his phone instead of deciding he was a thief and calling the police.


Fact:There had been alot of break ins in the area
Fact:These assholes(anyone doing break-ins I would consider an asshole) had a history of getting away through the back entrance.

Why would he approach martin at the eave ?He deemed him a suspicious person.Why didn't he shoot him dead as he walked by the car and claimed stand your ground? In the 911 tape he says hes got something in his waistband He could have shot him and said he thought the guy was coming towards him aggresively and pulling a gun.Cops make that mistake all the time so I don't see how a regular civilian couldn't make that same mistake especially in a state with the SYG law.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> more evidence that cliffey has not only been victimized by the subpar canadian education system, but was too plagued by acne to have a girlfriend in high school.
> 
> martin had every right to be where he was. a better question would be, why didn't zimmerman just go back to his truck and sit tight and wait for the police to arrive?


Maybe he was in the waiting in the area he had last seen the person he just reported?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Fact:There had been alot of break ins in the area
> Fact:These assholes(anyone doing break-ins I would consider an asshole) had a history of getting away through the back entrance.
> 
> Why would he approach martin at the eave ?He deemed him a suspicious person.Why didn't he shoot him dead as he walked by the car and claimed stand your ground? In the 911 tape he says hes got something in his waistband He could have shot him and said he thought the guy was coming towards him aggresively and pulling a gun.Cops make that mistake all the time so I don't see how a regular civilian couldn't make that same mistake especially in a state with the SYG law.


so besides you admitting that zimm profiled martin incorrectly, what else do you got?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Maybe he was in the waiting in the area he had last seen the person he just reported?


that's not his story.

damn that subpar canadian education, eh, clifford?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Fact:There had been alot of break ins in the area
> Fact:These assholes(anyone doing break-ins I would consider an asshole) had a history of getting away through the back entrance.
> 
> Why would he approach martin at the eave ?He deemed him a suspicious person.Why didn't he shoot him dead as he walked by the car and claimed stand your ground? In the 911 tape he says hes got something in his waistband He could have shot him and said he thought the guy was coming towards him aggresively and pulling a gun.Cops make that mistake all the time so I don't see how a regular civilian couldn't make that same mistake especially in a state with the SYG law.


Excellent, Some one has a dam good ideal of what happened


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so besides you admitting that zimm profiled martin incorrectly, what else do you got?



Actually I posted what the neighborhood watch handbook given out by sanford police deems suspicious.Martin fell into most of those categories.As would you or I, buit he was doing what neighborhood watch does reporting suspicious activity.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's not his story.
> 
> damn that subpar canadian education, eh, clifford?


Was he doing something illegal by walking in his own neighborhood?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Actually I posted what the neighborhood watch handbook given out by sanford police deems suspicious.Martin fell into most of those categories.As would you or I, buit he was doing what neighborhood watch does reporting suspicious activity.


Yet another good analogy


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Actually I posted what the neighborhood watch handbook given out by sanford police deems suspicious.Martin fell into most of those categories.As would you or I, buit he was doing what neighborhood watch does reporting suspicious activity.


he wasn't on watch, he was on his way to target.

but even if he were on watch, he would watch and report, not report and chase with a gun that he shouldn't have had if on watch.

if you wanna bring up the handbook, remember that the same handbook says not to run after people or to carry a gun while on watch.

subpar canadian education strikes again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Was he doing something illegal by walking in his own neighborhood?


he wasn't just standing there like you claimed, dummy.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he wasn't on watch, he was on his way to target.
> 
> but even if he were on watch, he would watch and report, not report and chase with a gun that he shouldn't have had if on watch.
> 
> ...


Thats what he did watch and report.If he was going to confront him why didn't he do it as trayvon walked past his truck? My guess would be because he had no intention of confrontation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Thats what he did watch and report.


"are you following him?"

"yes"



cliffey501 said:


> My guess would be because he had no intention of confrontation.


"are you following him?"

"yes"


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if that was all zimm wanted to do, he could have done it while martin was under the eave, staying out of the rain while talking on his phone instead of deciding he was a thief and calling the police.


That's an important point right there. This would have been the opportune time to introduce himself as neighborhood watch. He even could have offered Trayvon a ride to the residence where he was currently residing. Why he never identified himself as such is mind boggling. So many ways Zimmerman could have avoided the confrontation and didn't.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "are you following him?"
> 
> "yes"
> 
> ...


Travyon martin to deedee "I lost him"

zimmerman to 911 "he ran" "i don't know where this guy is"


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That's an important point right there. This would have been the opportune time to introduce himself as neighborhood watch. He even could have offered Trayvon a ride to the residence where he was currently residing. Why he never identified himself as such is mind boggling. So many ways Zimmerman could have avoided the confrontation and didn't.


Why would he confront a "suspicious" person? Trayvon could have had a gun a knife a grenade who knows what.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Why would he confront a "suspicious" person? Trayvon could have had a gun a knife a grenade who knows what.


why not just yell out the truck window?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Travyon martin to deedee "I lost him"
> 
> zimmerman to 911 "he ran" "i don't know where this guy is"


when i want to confront someone, i make sure to run away from them like martin did.

subpar canadian education strikes again.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> when i want to confront someone, i make sure to run away from them like martin did.
> 
> subpar canadian education strikes again.


He didn't run very far in 4 minutes.from zims truck to where hes found dead.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He didn't run very far in 4 minutes.from zims truck to where hes found dead.


when you think you've lost someone, not much point in keeping on running.

funny that zimm ended up further away from the addresses he was looking for in that time rather than closer to his truck and the addresses. he went looking for a confrontation whereas martin ran away.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> when you think you've lost someone, not much point in keeping on running.
> 
> funny that zimm ended up further away from the addresses he was looking for in that time rather than closer to his truck and the addresses. he went looking for a confrontation whereas martin ran away.


By all accounts I've read zim went to the next street over.Completed the 911 call and was headed back to his truck.Which would match up with the timeline that we know.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> *By all accounts *I've read zim went to the next street over.Completed the 911 call and was headed back to his truck.Which would match up with the timeline that we know.


what accounts?

you mean by one account, zimmerman's.

his truck was parked nearby some addresses, there are how many streets in this neighborhood that zimmerman lived in for 5 years and patrolled constantly?

i lived in a similar type of place for a while as a teen, i knew most all of the street names within a few months and there were more than 3 or 4 streets where i lived.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what accounts?
> 
> you mean by one account, zimmerman's.
> 
> ...


So glad you remember street names. Good for you.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what accounts?
> 
> you mean by one account, zimmerman's.
> 
> ...


Street names are easy Addresses are the hard part.

I need an ambulance on 1st street.
what address sir?
um I dont know its on 1st street.
1st is 18 miles long sir 
see how an address could come in useful.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Street names are easy Addresses are the hard part.
> 
> I need an ambulance on 1st street.
> what address sir?
> ...


yeah, and they were marked on the fronts of the houses near where his truck was parked, not out behind them where he saw martin run off to.

zimmerman took his gun and went looking for martin for a second time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> see how an address could come in useful.


this is further evidence of your victimization at the hands of the subpar canadian education system.

"could come in useful", lol.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello people. I see you have been hard at it. OMG.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Hello people. I see you have been hard at it. OMG.


Look at the little kitty.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this is further evidence of your victimization at the hands of the subpar canadian education system.
> 
> "could come in useful", lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


>


graphs can often be handy and come in useful.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> graphs can often be handy and come in useful.


Your about as useful as the "g" in lasagna.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Your about as useful as the "g" in lasagna.



Many italians disagree.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Look at the little kitty.


AAAAAAAWWWWWWWW Aint he cute..............


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Your about as useful as the "g" in lasagna.


*you're

poor, poor victim of the subpar canadian education system.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *you're
> 
> poor, poor victim of the subpar canadian education system.


[video=youtube;VAlBvxjApf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAlBvxjApf4[/video]

Come on buck lighten up why do you always resort to insults?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> [video=youtube;VAlBvxjApf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAlBvxjApf4[/video]


finally something worthwhile from clifford.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 25, 2012)

certainly an autodidact has only himself to thank (blame?) for his level of intellect


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 25, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> certainly an autodidact has only himself to thank (blame?) for his level of intellect


Depends on the resources available.

In Cliff's case? Blame.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Depends on the resources available.
> 
> In Cliff's case? Blame.


Maybe he is not done teaching himself...


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Depends on the resources available.
> 
> In Cliff's case? Blame.


You going to spend you entire life searching the internet? Its evident from your post count you don't do much else.
I wish I had the time to be an internet scholar.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You going to spend you entire life searching the internet? Its evident from your post count you don't do much else.
> I wish I had the time to be an internet scholar.


says the guy who is reading twitter feeds and posting in this thread for a month now.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> says the guy who is reading twitter feeds and posting in this thread for a month now.


i'll be disappearing soon again I work 3 weeks on 1 week off.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> i'll be disappearing soon again I work 3 weeks on 1 week off.



OUCH...........


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> AAAAAAAWWWWWWWW Aint he cute..............




Male female or both?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> OUCH...........


Hurts I bet . Feel better soon.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Hurts I bet . Feel better soon.



I dont hace any pets. Just a bitch on tap.....................


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> I dont hace any pets. Just a bitch on tap.....................


Stick it in its ass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Stick it in its ass.


now you're thinking with magnets.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> now you're thinking with magnets.


How can I ever thank you .


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Stick it in its ass.



Far to busy smoking chronic buddy.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> How can I ever thank you .


The rep has landed.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> The rep has landed.


You an Buck seem to answer a lot for each other must be room mates.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You an Buck seem to answer a lot for each other must be room mates.


nope, just gay lovers.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nope, just gay lovers.


To much info. Thanks any way


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> To much info. Thanks any way


sounds like someone is actively suppressing latent urges.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> sounds like someone is actively suppressing latent urges.


One thing I dont have to do is guess about you an the Kitty


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nope, just gay lovers.


WOW Hold on mate. You aint even asked me out yet. Fancy the movies (back row).........


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> To much info. Thanks any way


Dont tell everybody.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Dont tell everybody.


Its a secret. Have to kill me to get it from me


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> The rep has landed.


Love me some reps


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

I think bromances are adorable.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Love me some reps


I cant hit you again yet buddy.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Its only gay if you make eye contact.Says so right in the pic.


Its just not normal buddy.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> i'll be disappearing soon again I work 3 weeks on 1 week off.


don't let the door hit you in that pimply ass on the way out. I work at home. Using the internet. I make a living at it. You, on the other hand, are just pathetic.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> don't let the door hit you in that pimply ass on the way out. I work at home. Using the internet. I make a living at it. You, on the other hand, are just pathetic.



ROFLMFAO.............................


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> don't let the door hit you in that pimply ass on the way out. I work at home. Using the internet. I make a living at it. You, on the other hand, are just pathetic.


What wait when who ?? I am the money maker


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 25, 2012)

*SPLASH* 

Pretty much...


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;-758N9-hsrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-758N9-hsrM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> don't let the door hit you in that pimply ass on the way out. I work at home. Using the internet. I make a living at it. You, on the other hand, are just pathetic.


isn't that what most 42 yr old men playing world of warcraft in their mothers basement say? Just a question Where is all this hatred coming from? I didn't attack you once.(at least that I recall)


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> View attachment 2139172
> 
> *SPLASH*
> 
> Pretty much...


Ya this sums it up pretty well


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;othZ0WmCYLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=othZ0WmCYLI&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Ya this sums it up pretty well


we agree for once.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we agree for once.


.........................................


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we agree for once.


You know you love me.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You know you love me.


AAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW I like that.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> You know you love me.


Got ya..............


----------



## lifegoesonbrah (Apr 25, 2012)

you all gunna make out now?


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 25, 2012)

Peace has been restored. . The making out bit comes later but i am not in for that.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 26, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> The rep has landed.


Still trying to rep people to make them like you? Fucking rat...


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Still trying to rep people to make them like you? Fucking rat...


Not gonna happen , Not in to Kitty and Bucks type of love making.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 26, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Not gonna happen , Not in to Kitty and Bucks trype of love making.


I noticed Bucky had a new pet rat alright...


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I noticed Bucky had a new pet rat alright...



LOL .............. Amen


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 26, 2012)

I killed a rat once by throwing it against the wall.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 26, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I killed a rat once by throwing it against the wall.


Oh Lord what a way to go.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Still trying to rep people to make them like you? Fucking rat...


He could also try NOT being a douche.......that usually helps people like you. lol!


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 26, 2012)

doc111 said:


> He could also try NOT being a douche.......that usually helps people like you. lol!


I agree, theres loads of people who intentionally ACT like douches on here who I think are very entertaining and in real life Id smoke out with them, even tho we might tear each other apart on here. That's the banter part of politics. 

The problem is when proper little ACTUAL douches come on here like Cata-Rat and dont play ball...and then threaten to rat growers out to the police...followed eventually by offering to meet people at a train station somewhere in Wales for a fight


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

Found this on Yahoo news this morning.......thought it was interesting and sheds some light on a few things.


http://news.yahoo.com/george-zimmerman-prelude-shooting-194235114.html




> *Discover Yahoo! With Your Friends*
> 
> Explore news, videos, and much more based on what your friends are reading and watching. Publish your own activity and retain full control.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah and Trayvon saved his father's life. So what? This has nothing to do with the choices Zimmerman made the night he shot and killed a 17 year old teenager carrying a bag of skittles and a bottle of iced tea he was bringing home to his younger brother. That little tidbit got left out of most of the media. The black thug wearing a hoodie was buying skittles and tea for his younger brother. 

But lets please keep painting Zimmerman as a saint and Trayvon as a ghetto rat.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 26, 2012)

Bucky not gonna like this.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Yeah and Trayvon saved his father's life. So what? This has nothing to do with the choices Zimmerman made the night he shot and killed a 17 year old teenager carrying a bag of skittles and a bottle of iced tea he was bringing home to his younger brother. That little tidbit got left out of most of the media. The black thug wearing a hoodie was buying skittles and tea for his younger brother.
> 
> But lets please keep painting Zimmerman as a saint and Trayvon as a ghetto rat.


If all this speculation about Zimmerman's mindset and his past history are coming into play, how does this have nothing to do with the choices Zimmerman made? I'm confused here. I don't think I am painting Zimmerman as a saint and I sure as fuck am not painting Trayvon as a ghetto rat. The fact that there had been a lot of burglaries in the area by "young black men" could've had everything to do with why Zimmerman was suspicious of Trayvon. I'm not saying Zimmerman acted properly, but if you are going to try to dig up dirt on Zimmerman, I think it's only fair to look at EVERYTHING that may have played a role in this tragedy. You can't cherry pick facts. I'm sorry there may be some facts you may not like or disagree with. Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 26, 2012)

it is a fluff piece ..if it was written in ink i would call it toilet paper ..... yeah so what some blacks burglarized some homes so now any black kid is suspect?.... they really brushed over the beating his girlfriends ass and claiming self defense..and maybe i missed the part where he threw a woman on the ground and sprained her ankle before being fired as security...this changes nothing..zip ..zero ...this dummy shot and killed a 17 year old kid ..period..end of story


----------



## desert dude (Apr 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Yeah and Trayvon saved his father's life. So what? This has nothing to do with the choices Zimmerman made the night he shot and killed a 17 year old teenager carrying a bag of skittles and a bottle of iced tea he was bringing home to his younger brother. That little tidbit got left out of most of the media. The black thug wearing a hoodie was buying skittles and tea for his younger brother.
> 
> But lets please keep painting Zimmerman as a saint and Trayvon as a ghetto rat.


You and the uterus have been busy as little bees painting Zimmer as a racist psycho. It turns out that Zimmer is more or less the All American Boy, and all you have to say is that none of this matters? Shame on you for your obstinate, close-minded attitude.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2012)

and WTF does any of that has to do with Zimmerman killing Trayvon. I'm sure John Wayne Gacy was a hit with all the kids when he dressed up in his clown suit.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 26, 2012)

Not to mention all of this "Zimmerman history" is coming from the Zimmermans themselves. I read several articles where Zimmerman went around the neighborhood passing out business cards proclaiming himself the captain of the neighborhood watch. He was annoying the shit out of people and THAT'S why they gave him that title. There are two sides to every story.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and WTF does any of that has to do with Zimmerman killing Trayvon. I'm sure John Wayne Gacy was a hit with all the kids when he dressed up in his clown suit.


That just sent a chill down my spine. ::shudder::


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Not to mention all of this "Zimmerman history" is coming from the Zimmerman's themselves. I read several articles where Zimmerman went around the neighborhood passing out business cards proclaiming himself the captain of the neighborhood watch. He was annoying the shit out of people and THAT'S why they gave him that title. There are two sides to every story.


I bet Zimmerman would snitch on your ass for growing.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I bet Zimmerman would snitch on your ass for growing.


Let him snitch. I have a license posted in the grow area and I'm within the guidelines of the program. No worries.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You and the uterus have been busy as little bees painting Zimmer as a racist psycho. It turns out that Zimmer is more or less the All American Boy, and all you have to say is that none of this matters? Shame on you for your obstinate, close-minded attitude.


the fired for violent outburst no job having, wife/women beating, hero/cop wannabe who has a history of violent temper tantrums 

is the all american boy . . . .. .. you got some strange idols . . .it all makes sense now


----------



## desert dude (Apr 26, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the fired for violent outburst no job having, wife/women beating, hero/cop wannabe who has a history of violent temper tantrums
> 
> is the all american boy . . . .. .. you got some strange idols . . .it all makes sense now


When you put it like that it sorta sounds like UncelUterus you are talking about.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You and the uterus have been busy as little bees painting Zimmer as a racist psycho. It turns out that Zimmer is more or less the All American Boy, and all you have to say is that none of this matters? Shame on you for your obstinate, close-minded attitude.


Thanks for that. I laughed hysterically right before the Facepalm. Either your saying most american boys have Zimmerman's character, which would explain the shit hole our country is in, or you really believe Zimmerman is well adjusted. Either way, fucking hilarious post. Thank you.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 26, 2012)

Zimmerman's past = violent pyscho vigilante cop wanna be

Trayvons past = Smear campaign,just a normal teenagers story

If anyone actually watched the bond hearing you would know that the assault on the officer thing must happen quite a bit.
Listen to what the judge says at 44:30 sounds like this assaulting an officer is a routine charge for these kinds of ATF operations.

[video=youtube;Hw0Shw075mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw0Shw075mo[/video]


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the fired for violent outburst no job having, wife/women beating, hero/cop wannabe who has a history of violent temper tantrums
> 
> is the all american boy . . . .. .. you got some strange idols . . .it all makes sense now


The way you paint him, we should just chuck him away with the trash. It's funny how you guys want to bring up all the negative "facts" yet anything that doesn't paint Zimmerman as a "psycho" or someone with some sort of violent "history" is irrelevant? Hypocrisy much? George Zimmerman may not have been perfect. In fact, he may have been far from it, but he is still a human being. He is somebody's son, somebody's brother, somebody's husband. He has people who care about him, just like (hopefully) all of the people painting him as a waste of flesh. You all should be ashamed the way you are demonizing a human being whom you do NOT even know!


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 26, 2012)

doc111 said:


> The way you paint him, we should just chuck him away with the trash. It's funny how you guys want to bring up all the negative "facts" yet anything that doesn't paint Zimmerman as a "psycho" or someone with some sort of violent "history" is irrelevant? Hypocrisy much? George Zimmerman may not have been perfect. In fact, he may have been far from it, but he is still a human being. He is somebody's son, somebody's brother, somebody's husband. He has people who care about him, just like (hopefully) all of the people painting him as a waste of flesh. You all should be ashamed the way you are demonizing a human being whom you do NOT even know!




Again doc you are a class act my friend.

The mob could learn a lot from you.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 26, 2012)

that makes no sense....even a piece of crap like richard the ice man kucklinski had family photos and heartwarming stories told by friends and family.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> that makes no sense....even a piece of crap like richard the ice man kucklinski had family photos and heartwarming stories told by friends and family.


So, you know Zimmerman? You know from a few news pieces or some internet blogs EXACTLY the kind of person he is?


It does make sense.........is it not plain to see that all the Zimmerman haters are painting him as a "psycho, wife beater, cop wannabe" and a few other choice words, but the fact that he did other things with his life besides get into trouble is being completely written off by that same crowd? You can ignore facts all you want, but for anything negative that comes up about Zimmerman, you can bet that his defense team will be trying to do the opposite.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 26, 2012)

no..i don't give a shit what kind of person he is....even a great guy with a loving wife and kids who has a good job and a mortgage payment and vacations once a year with the family in disney land can fuck up and have too many drinks and drive home one night and kill someone..do you think that guy should get a pass because he just fucked up one night of his life?....zimmerman was armed and shot someone he thought was burglarizing homes ...he fucked up..when you fuck up you pay the price....zimm should get a 4 year sentence ...and never be allowed to own a gun in the future . now zimm might be a decent guy i dunno/care but i doubt it..i imagine he is a wanna be cop with too much time on his hands and a vivid imagination who has a anger issues.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Listen to what the judge says at 44:30 sounds like this assaulting an officer is a routine charge for these kinds of ATF operations.


i would say that assaulting an officer is pretty mundane stuff for a guy defending himself against murder charges.

i'd say that most people who are facing murder 2 probably have a history of violence and beating people up, including police officers.

i mean, murderers are often known to have a history of violence, such as zimm does.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2012)

doc111 said:


> The way you paint him, we should just chuck him away with the trash. It's funny how you guys want to bring up all the negative "facts" yet anything that doesn't paint Zimmerman as a "psycho" or someone with some sort of violent "history" is irrelevant? Hypocrisy much? George Zimmerman may not have been perfect. In fact, he may have been far from it, but he is still a human being. He is somebody's son, somebody's brother, somebody's husband. He has people who care about him, just like (hopefully) all of the people painting him as a waste of flesh. You all should be ashamed the way you are demonizing a human being whom you do NOT even know!


wow, doc. you gonna suck his dick and swallow his cum while you're at it?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, doc. you gonna suck his dick and swallow his cum while you're at it?


Nope, I figured I'd let YOU have that distinguished honor!


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i would say that assaulting an officer is pretty mundane stuff for a guy defending himself against murder charges.
> 
> i'd say that most people who are facing murder 2 probably have a history of violence and beating people up, including police officers.
> 
> i mean, murderers are often known to have a history of violence, such as zimm does.


And thieves are often known to have a history of possessing stolen property and bulglary tools.Most also steal to fuel a drug habit.So whats your point? My point was it sounds like these ATF agents have a history of not announcing themselves as LEO and getting "assaulted".


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Nope, I figured I'd let YOU have that distinguished honor!


too late. you missed some jism on your chin, by the way.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> too late. you missed some jism on your chin, by the way.


No, that was from your girlfriend. She's such a slut!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> And thieves are often known to have a history of possessing stolen property and bulglary tools.Most also steal to fuel a drug habit.So whats your point? My point was it sounds like these ATF agents have a history of not announcing themselves as LEO and getting "assaulted".


zimm still assaulted the guy. that doesn't sound like he "turns the other cheek", as papa zimm would like you to believe.

the atf agent identified himself and told zimm to back off several times, zimm says "i don't give a fuck who you are" and goes to town.

that ain't the zimm that papa zimm talks about.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2012)

doc111 said:


> No, that was from your girlfriend. She's such a slut!


i don't have a girlfriend, but i won't judge you on the whole "snowballing" thing. 

letting a girl spit jism into my mouth is not my cup of tea. you enjoy though.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimm still assaulted the guy. that doesn't sound like he "turns the other cheek", as papa zimm would like you to believe.
> 
> the atf agent identified himself and told zimm to back off several times, zimm says "i don't give a fuck who you are" and goes to town.
> 
> that ain't the zimm that papa zimm talks about.


I find it amazing that he beats an ATF agent and walks. Usually, the feds don't fuck around like that. I'm sure there's more to this story as well. Oh, that's right, it doesn't matter! Zimmerman is just a piece of shit cop beater too! lol! We all make mistakes. I'm sure if you dig, you can find enough dirt on just about anyone to make them seem something other than a human being (kinda like how you are portraying Zimmerman).


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I find it amazing that he beats an ATF agent and walks. Usually, the feds don't fuck around like that. I'm sure there's more to this story as well. Oh, that's right, it doesn't matter! Zimmerman is just a piece of shit cop beater too! lol! We all make mistakes. I'm sure if you dig, you can find enough dirt on just about anyone to make them seem something other than a human being (kinda like how you are portraying Zimmerman).


he didn't walk, he had to take a year worth of anger management classes. even after those classes, he lost his job as a bouncer because he snapped, lost his temper, and threw drunk women around, injuring them.

how many instances of violence do you have in your past doc? i have ZERO, besides a couple of fights in school when i was 10 years old.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> , besides a couple of fights in school when i was 10 years old.


History of violence...Check.
History of substance abuse...Check
History of watching pornographic material and masturbating to it....Check
History of financial troubles....Check
History of becoming angry at the banking industry....Check
History of becoming upset at anyone who doesn't agree with his views and verbally assaulting them.....Check
History of asking questions about firearms...Check
History of extreme political views....Check
History of living a alternative Lifestyle...Check


They didn't even have this much dirt on Ted Kaczynski.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> History of violence...Check.
> History of substance abuse...Check
> History of watching pornographic material and masturbating to it....Check
> History of financial troubles....Check
> ...


at least i'm not into "snowballing", like a certain member of this board is.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> at least i'm not into "snowballing", like a certain member of this board is.


Carne is into everything.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Carne is into everything.


not bad. i give it an 8/10.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he didn't walk, he had to take a year worth of anger management classes. even after those classes, he lost his job as a bouncer because he snapped, lost his temper, and threw drunk women around, injuring them.
> 
> how many instances of violence do you have in your past doc? i have ZERO, besides a couple of fights in school when i was 10 years old.


I have a few things in my past that I'm not proud of.............and that's my point. I'm not the same knucklehead I was when I was in my 20's........I'm not even the same person I was when I was in my 30's. People make mistakes and usually people learn from those mistakes. Nobody is perfect. I know several people who have ZERO arrests who have been in more fights and assaulted more people than I can count. Keep in mind I used to be in the military and I somewhat enjoyed brawling from time to time, so asking me about my "history of violence" may not paint an accurate picture of me. I would walk 10 miles out of my way to avoid a fight these days. Even if I didn't have certain physical issues I still don't care for fighting anymore. 20 years ago you didn't even have to look at me funny and I might put you on the ground if I felt the urge! lol!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I have a few things in my past that I'm not proud of.............and that's my point. I'm not the same knucklehead I was when I was in my 20's........I'm not even the same person I was when I was in my 30's. People make mistakes and usually people learn from those mistakes. Nobody is perfect. I know several people who have ZERO arrests who have been in more fights and assaulted more people than I can count. Keep in mind I used to be in the military and I somewhat enjoyed brawling from time to time, so asking me about my "history of violence" may not paint an accurate picture of me. I would walk 10 miles out of my way to avoid a fight these days. Even if I didn't have certain physical issues I still don't care for fighting anymore. 20 years ago you didn't even have to look at me funny and I might put you on the ground if I felt the urge! lol!


so you've traded the fighting phase for the snowballing phase, got it.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so you've traded the fighting phase for the snowballing phase, got it.


You have me confused with your sister.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2012)

doc111 said:


> You have me confused with your sister.


i don't have a sister


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't have a sister


Look, I'm just telling you what she told me.....don't shoot the messenger. Sister, girlfriend, aren't they the same thing in your neck of the woods anyways?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Look, I'm just telling you what she told me.....don't shoot the messenger. Sister, girlfriend, aren't they the same thing in your neck of the woods anyways?


not bad trolling from the guy who gets snowballed.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not bad trolling from the guy who gets snowballed.


Thanks. Means a lot coming from The Master Troll himself.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 26, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Thanks. Means a lot coming from The Master Troll himself.


His other title is Master Baiter.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> His other title is Master Baiter.


lol! I had a job on a charter fishing boat in high school. Can you guess what my title was?


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 26, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! I had a job on a charter fishing boat in high school. Can you guess what my title was?


Deckhand????


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Deckhand????


lol! I wish!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! I wish!


were you the underwater male prostitution expert?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> were you the underwater male prostitution expert?


I didn't work on your "fantasy" fishing boat.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 26, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! I had a job on a charter fishing boat in high school. Can you guess what my title was?


Really? It's an actual job title? Wow. How do you explain that to the future in-laws?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Really? It's an actual job title? Wow. How do you explain that to the future in-laws?


lol! Yeah, it was on this boat anyways. It was a summer job. I just left that little tidbit out.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

Check this place out. It's an actual shop! 

http://masterbaitonline.com/

Their slogan is "You can't beat our bait".


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nope, just gay lovers.





UncleBuck said:


> i don't have a girlfriend, but i won't judge you on the whole "snowballing" thing.
> 
> letting a girl spit jism into my mouth is not my cup of tea. you enjoy though.


Now Bucky has your little Kitty dumped you already. Yesterday you had a gay lover. Kitty wore you out fast.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 26, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Now Bucky has your little Kitty dumped you already. Yesterday you had a gay lover. Kitty wore you out fast.


lmfao!!!!!! 

^^^^^LIKE^^^^^^^


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)

Still here. Not giving a fuck...


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)

The Doc is in TROLL mode.  ROFLMFAO. Perfect behavior from a mod.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 26, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Still here. Not giving a fuck...


You and Buck enjoy the movies last night?


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You and Buck enjoy the movies last night?


Excellent we got back row seats in the dark and extra popcorn


----------



## desert dude (Apr 26, 2012)

Thomas Sowell on the Martin/Zimmerman affair, particularly with regards to all the race baiting. It's almost like he wrote this specifically for several frequent commentators on RIU:

http://www.humanevents.com/article.php?id=51042


----------



## londonfog (Apr 26, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> no..i don't give a shit what kind of person he is....even a great guy with a loving wife and kids who has a good job and a mortgage payment and vacations once a year with the family in disney land can fuck up and have too many drinks and drive home one night and kill someone..do you think that guy should get a pass because he just fucked up one night of his life?....zimmerman was armed and shot someone he thought was burglarizing homes ...he fucked up..when you fuck up you pay the price....zimm should get a 4 year sentence ...and never be allowed to own a gun in the future . now zimm might be a decent guy i dunno/care but i doubt it..i imagine he is a wanna be cop with too much time on his hands and a vivid imagination who has a anger issues.


100% agree


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Thomas Sowell on the Martin/Zimmerman affair, particularly with regards to all the race baiting. It's almost like he wrote this specifically for several frequent commentators on RIU:
> 
> http://www.humanevents.com/article.php?id=51042


Let me get this straight. He is basing his entire argument on his perception that the mainstream media edited out Zimmerman's response to the dispatcher? WTF? Every report I've ever seen included Zimmerman's response. People will try anything to get into the spotlight. Including making up shit over a tragic death for personal gain. Pathetic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Excellent we got back row seats in the dark and extra popcorn


and i got a handy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Thomas Sowell on the Martin/Zimmerman affair, particularly with regards to all the race baiting. It's almost like he wrote this specifically for several frequent commentators on RIU:
> 
> http://www.humanevents.com/article.php?id=51042


the old "i have a black friend" tactic. awesome.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)

Push em back BUCK. 


[video=youtube;WAgLfOfPceg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAgLfOfPceg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the old "i have a black friend" tactic. awesome.


LOL


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the old "i have a black friend" tactic. awesome.


Kinda funny how a person that has a black friend is so often called out as being racist or intolerant.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Kinda funny how a person that has a black friend is so often called out as being racist or intolerant.


Skin colours mean fuck all to me buddy. We are all the same inside.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 26, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Skin colours mean fuck all to me buddy. We are all the same inside.



"Like" and agreed. Skin colors must mean something to a whole lot of people though.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> "Like" and agreed. Skin colors must mean something to a whole lot of people though.


They sure do and its a dam shame people are still racist in this day and age. I have travelled the world and i have no religious views or beef with any colour or creed. Everybody is different but i am just not a hater of anybody or anything really.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Really? It's an actual job title? Wow. How do you explain that to the future in-laws?


Hands-on experience! cn


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 26, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> They sure do and its a dam shame people are still racist in this day and age. I have travelled the world and i have no religious views or beef with any colour or creed. Everybody is different but i am just not a hater of anybody or anything really.


Well, there ARE a few types of people i hate but most of them are well-deserving of it. Those that commit crimes against children and women come to mind.


----------



## daalma (Apr 26, 2012)

dont mean to get of topic but why not start a new forum somewhere and import this thread. it would give the peeps here a chance to ROLLUP. PEACEOUT


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Well, there ARE a few types of people i hate but most of them are well-deserving of it. Those that commit crimes against children and women come to mind.


This is true. But i tend to live life not giving a fuck. I cant dislike somebody i dont know. The nasties you mentioned along with killers will see thier day come.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)

daalma said:


> dont mean to get of topic but why not start a new forum somewhere and import this thread. it would give the peeps here a chance to ROLLUP. PEACEOUT


Did we burst your baloon.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 26, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> This is true. But i tend to live life not giving a fuck. I cant dislike somebody i dont know. The nasties you mentioned along with killers will see thier day come.


Agreed as for their day coming. As for not giving a fuck, i'll give it to them if these acts are done in my presence or to those i love.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 26, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Agreed as for their day coming. As for not giving a fuck, i'll give it to them if these acts are done in my presence or to those i love.


Of course buddy. Payback's a bitch. I kill people like that with no problem or feelings.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 27, 2012)

[h=1]George Zimmerman's controversial website raised $200,000 in donations for defence fund in Trayvon case, his lawyer reveals[/h]




Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2135936/Trayvon-Martin-shooting-George-Zimmermans-lawyer-says-accused-killer-raised-200-000-defence-fund-website-donations.html#ixzz1tDfWdg24



​


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> *George Zimmerman's controversial website raised $200,000 in donations for defence fund in Trayvon case, his lawyer reveals*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's amazing the things people would have rather than money.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's amazing the things people would have rather than money.


I was blown away when I seen this.I would never waste my hard earned money.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 27, 2012)

Neighbourhood watch canadian style

[video=youtube;xg--H5FuBwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg--H5FuBwE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 27, 2012)

Back of Zimmerboys noggin after the "incident".


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Back of Zimmerboys noggin after the "incident".


the prosecution has granted lacerations. that photo looks non-authentic.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the prosecution has granted lacerations. that photo looks non-authentic.



Which part. Dam you are good.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 27, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> *George Zimmerman's controversial website raised $200,000 in donations for defence fund in Trayvon case, his lawyer reveals*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wow i am stunned...i probably should not be considering jerry sandusky just pulled the same thing and raised a small fortune...i guess some people in this country are just retarded.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 27, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> wow i am stunned...i probably should not be considering jerry sandusky just pulled the same thing and raised a small fortune...i guess some people in this country are just retarded.


There are some rich racists, rich pedophiles, and rich ignorant sports fans out there.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 27, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> wow i am stunned...i probably should not be considering jerry sandusky just pulled the same thing and raised a small fortune...i guess some people in this country are just retarded.


Americans? Misinformed and misguided? Get the fuck out of here! Are you serious?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 27, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> There are some rich racists, rich pedophiles, and rich ignorant sports fans out there.


Very smart man ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## desert dude (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the old "i have a black friend" tactic. awesome.


The old, "I am a progressive, and I don't like your opinion so I smear you as a racist" tactic. Typical, predictable, lame, logic free.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 27, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Kinda funny how a person that has a black friend is so often called out as being racist or intolerant.


Yep, that's why I don't have any black friends, I don't want to be considered racist.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 27, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Yep, that's why I don't have any black friends, I don't want to be considered racist.


That won't work. You must strike the word "black" from your vocabulary, substituting instead "absorptive of all wavelengths of light". After doing that, you must check with the thought-purity committee (pretty sure UB and Seca are on the committee) to be certified. Periodic re-certification is mandatory; certification can be denied at any time at the sole discretion of the committee, and no appeals are allowed.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 27, 2012)

desert dude said:


> That won't work. You must strike the word "black" from your vocabulary, substituting instead "absorptive of all wavelengths of light". After doing that, you must check with the thought-purity committee (pretty sure UB and Seca are on the committee) to be certified. Periodic re-certification is mandatory; certification can be denied at any time at the sole discretion of the committee, and no appeals are allowed.


Well said sir. 

I was gonna go with "non reflective", but "absorptive" explains it better.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 27, 2012)

The Zimmerman case explained:

http://dailycaller.com/2012/04/26/the-george-zimmerman-narrative-just-got-even-tougher-to-maintain/


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The Zimmerman case explained:
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2012/04/26/the-george-zimmerman-narrative-just-got-even-tougher-to-maintain/


 Very good article. It's very similar to the one I posted a couple of pages back......which was immediately dissmissed by the "Hang Zimmerman" crowd. They implied that none of that information changes a thing in their minds. Evidently he's still a "racist, woman beating, cop assaulting, cop wannabe, psycho vigilante". Of course I also pointed out that he was also a human being and someobdy's son, somebody's brother. I tried to show them how hypocritical it was simply taking into consideration the "dirt" on Zimmerman without looking at the positive things too. And since the context in which this happened (the fact that the neighborhood had a string of burglaries perpetrated by "young black men") isn't important, then I suppose the fact that Trayvon is black doesn't matter either? I'm starting to have a hard time keeping up with "the rules". lol!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Of course buddy. Payback's a bitch. I kill people like that with no problem or feelings.


Are you, like, some sort of assassin or something?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Very good article. It's very similar to the one I posted a couple of pages back......which was immediately dissmissed by the "Hang Zimmerman" crowd. They implied that none of that information changes a thing in their minds. Evidently he's still a "racist, woman beating, cop assaulting, cop wannabe, psycho vigilante". Of course I also pointed out that he was also a human being and someobdy's son, somebody's brother. I tried to show them how hypocritical it was simply taking into consideration the "dirt" on Zimmerman without looking at the positive things too. And since the context in which this happened (the fact that the neighborhood had a string of burglaries perpetrated by "young black men") isn't important, then I suppose the fact that Trayvon is black doesn't matter either? I'm starting to have a hard time keeping up with "the rules". lol!


i had no idea race was a part of this, thanks for informing me of that.

we went for several pages when this thread began before race was even mentioned. the zimmerman defense league came to the rescue and suddenly race became an issue.


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i had no idea race was a part of this, thanks for informing me of that.
> 
> we went for several pages when this thread began before race was even mentioned. the zimmerman defense league came to the rescue and suddenly race became an issue.


Can't tell if this is a trolling attempt or if you actually believe your own BS.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i had no idea race was a part of this, thanks for informing me of that.
> 
> we went for several pages when this thread began before race was even mentioned. the zimmerman defense league came to the rescue and suddenly race became an issue.


Oh, bullshit!!!! You know, and I know, this was about race from the very beginning! I didn't even get involved in this thread until it became apparent that the media's lame attempts at painting Zimmerman as some sort of 'racist, psychopathic, vigilante' were failing miserably. What I find most intriguing is how nearly every single point the Zimmerman detractors had brought up in the media has turned out to be false or taken out of context, yet the Zimmerman detractors are still detracting as feverishly as ever! You should change your avatar to this:


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Oh, bullshit!!!! You know, and I know, this was about race from the very beginning! I didn't even get involved in this thread until it became apparent that the media's lame attempts at painting Zimmerman as some sort of 'racist, psychopathic, vigilante' were failing miserably. What I find most intriguing is how nearly every single point the Zimmerman detractors had brought up in the media has turned out to be false or taken out of context, yet the Zimmerman detractors are still detracting as feverishly as ever! You should change your avatar to this:


it's a matter of public record. go click back and read. 

i didn't make this about race at all. NLXSK was the original race baiter in this thread.

go get fucked, doc.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> There are some rich racists, rich pedophiles, and rich ignorant sports fans out there.


kill em all , let alah sort em out


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's a matter of public record. go click back and read.
> 
> i didn't make this about race at all. NLXSK was the original race baiter in this thread.
> 
> go get fucked, doc.


U mad bro? lol! 


I don't give a fuck who started the race baiting in this thread.......my point was that in the public eye, this has always been about race. It surely was about race in the eyes of the black community!


----------



## cliffey501 (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's a matter of public record. go click back and read.
> 
> i didn't make this about race at all. NLXSK was the original race baiter in this thread.
> 
> go get fucked, doc.


Lying "goon"


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> U mad bro? lol!
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck who started the race baiting in this thread.......my point was that in the public eye, this has always been about race. It surely was about race in the eyes of the black community!


so you're saying that you have to do the media's job in this thread?

weak sauce.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's a matter of public record. go click back and read.
> 
> i didn't make this about race at all. NLXSK was the original race baiter in this thread.
> 
> go get fucked, doc.


Nope. LondonFog was first. You chimed in shortly after.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Nope. LondonFog was first. You chimed in shortly after.


Can you quote the post so we can verify this? We all know how full of shit UncleBuck is but this would solidify it. lol!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're saying that you have to do the media's job in this thread?
> 
> weak sauce.


lmfao!!!!



How did you get that from what I said? If I have a "job" in this thread, I think it would be the exact opposite of the media's.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Can you quote the post so we can verify this? We all know how full of shit UncleBuck is but this would solidify it. lol!


it's londonfog asking if zimmerman said "fucking coons" on the 911 tape.

the original race baiting started with NLXSK.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> ...this was about race from the very beginning! I didn't even get involved in this thread until it became apparent that the media's lame attempts at painting Zimmerman as some sort of 'racist, psychopathic, vigilante' were failing miserably. What I find most intriguing is how nearly every single point the Zimmerman detractors had brought up in the media has turned out to be false or taken out of context, yet the Zimmerman detractors are still detracting as feverishly as ever!





doc111 said:


> ...in the public eye, this has always been about race.





doc111 said:


> How did you get that from what I said?


thanks doc! what would we do without you carrying the media's water in this thread?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2012)

NLXSK1 said:


> It doesnt matter what color the attacker is.
> 
> The victim is a black person so OBVIOUSLY it is a hate crime... And it's Bush's fault!


this is when the race baiting starts, before that race is confined to establishing facts of the case.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 27, 2012)

I am a racist. I'll admit that. 

Check out the racist website I frequent.

http://www.lemans.org/


----------



## desert dude (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this is when the race baiting starts, *before that race is confined to establishing facts of the case*.



Hahahahahaha. UB, you so funny!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this is when the race baiting starts, before that race is confined to establishing facts of the case.


He started it! No, he started it! No, HE started it!!!!! NOOOOO, HE started it!!!!


Who gives a fuck who started the race baiting? Nice deflection Buck.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> thanks doc! what would we do without you carrying the media's water in this thread?


You're welcome Buck! You've got such good manners!


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> before that race is confined to establishing facts of the case.





UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman, who is twice the size of martin, called him a fucking coon (fact, easily audible on 911 tapes)



You mean these 2 facts you where throwing out ...

Lets see twice the size of trayvon, A big absolute fucking lie !!!!!

Called him a coon( easily audible to retards maybe),Another fact from mister UB that is fucking wrong again(Who would have thought)


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> You mean these 2 facts you where throwing out ...
> 
> Lets see twice the size of trayvon, A big absolute fucking lie !!!!!
> 
> Called him a coon,Another fact from mister UB that is fucking wrong again(Who would have thought)


lol! I went back to the beginning of this thread and was pretty shocked by what were being passed for "facts". Most of those "facts" have been shown to not be "facts" at all. Evidently, some people don't mind looking like fools when they try to parrot some b.s. or their own opinon as "fact".


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

Its a good thread. It makes for good reading.................


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Are you, like, some sort of assassin or something?


Silent sniper


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! I went back to the beginning of this thread and was pretty shocked by what were being passed for "facts". Most of those "facts" have been shown to not be "facts" at all. Evidently, some people don't mind looking like fools when they try to parrot some b.s. or their own opinon as "fact".


But they are FACTS"

Facts to delusional people maybe.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Silent sniper


Silent sniper, huh? I think the "silent" part is implied.  After all, a sniper's stock in trade is to be able to move without being detected, usually deep behind enemy lines in order to engage their target/s. What's your weapon of choice?


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> But they are FACTS"
> 
> Facts to delusional people maybe.


lol! We've got at least a couple of delusional folks in this thread.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Silent sniper, huh? I think the "silent" part is implied.  After all, a sniper's stock in trade is to be able to move without being detected, usually deep behind enemy lines in order to engage their target/s. What's your weapon of choice?





Here's mine............


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Here's mine............View attachment 2142209


Fucking sweet! I want to get me a Barrett! Unfortunately, I haven't been able to convince the wife that I actually NEED one. She always throws the old "When are you going to need to take down light armor?" lol! I always tell her, "You never know........"


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Fucking sweet! I want to get me a Barrett! Unfortunately, I haven't been able to convince the wife that I actually NEED one. She always throws the old "When are you going to need to take down light armor?" lol! I always tell her, "You never know........"




That's what i always say.

It's a hoot to shoot,a little pricey though !!!!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> That's what i always say.
> 
> It's a hoot to shoot,a little pricey though !!!!


I'll bet! What does just ONE .50 cal FMJ cost these days?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I'll bet! What does just ONE .50 cal FMJ cost these days?



I can still get them for $5

But i hear they are 8/10 in a lot of places.

I have only had the gun for a year.

Bought from my boss at a great price.

i gotta give him first crack if i sell it.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I can still get them for $5
> 
> But i hear they are 8/10 in a lot of places.


$5 a piece???? HOLY SHIT!!!!!! Do you reload your own?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2012)

I dont shoot it much !!!

It came with 50 rounds and i have fired maybe 10.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I'll bet! What does just ONE .50 cal FMJ cost these days?


About $4 a pop. 

I prefer a nice .308 Win myself for sniper duty. more accurate and you can actually carry more than 5 or 6 rounds of ammo without needing a mule to carry it all.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> About $4 a pop.
> 
> I prefer a nice .308 Win myself for sniper duty. more accurate and you can actually carry more than 5 or 6 rounds of ammo without needing s mule to carry it all.



True,True !!!!!

Only bought to help a friend out.

I love my Fn Fal for shooting.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> About $4 a pop.
> 
> I prefer a nice .308 Win myself for sniper duty. more accurate and you can actually carry more than 5 or 6 rounds of ammo without needing a mule to carry it all.


lol! I'm partial to the .300 win mag. Speaking of mules, it kicks like one, but it's got awesome range!

Nice rifle!


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2012)

I got a 20MM HEI round i need to dispose of !!!!!!

Found it when cleaning out the house after my mom died.

My dad must have brought it back from vietnam(off his gun boat)

Not sure about that just guessing.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I got a 20MM HEI round i need to dispose of !!!!!!
> 
> Found it when cleaning out the house after my mom died.
> 
> ...


I think I remember you posting a pic of it once before. Why do you want to get rid of it? Maybe you can trade it for some more .50 cal rounds. lol!


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I got a 20MM HEI round i need to dispose of !!!!!!
> 
> Found it when cleaning out the house after my mom died.
> 
> ...


Launch that fucker at the annoying neighbors cat!


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I think I remember you posting a pic of it once before. Why do you want to get rid of it? Maybe you can trade it for some more .50 cal rounds. lol!



Kinda scares me to have the damn thing to be honest.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Kinda scares me to have the damn thing to be honest.


I can imagine! I've seen what one of those things does to flesh.........not pretty.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I can imagine! I've seen what one of those things does to flesh.........not pretty.


Now that makes me feel a whole lot better now !!!!!!!


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Now that makes me feel a whole lot better now !!!!!!!


Doh! Sorry bro.

Hopefully you have it stored someplace safe? Those rounds are pretty stable. I wouldn't want to get one anywhere near fire though. They will cook off!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2012)

large guns are a great way to make yourself feel better about having a small penis, it seems.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> large guns are a great way to make yourself feel better about having a small penis, it seems.


Speaking from experience????


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Doh! Sorry bro.
> 
> Hopefully you have it stored someplace safe? Those rounds are pretty stable. I wouldn't want to get one anywhere near fire though. They will cook off!




No problem my friend....

Might just toss it in the middle grounds this weekend.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Speaking from experience????


i wouldn't know, i am not a gun owner. but the freudian phallic buttfuckfest going on here is beyond hilarious


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i wouldn't know, i am not a gun owner. but the freudian phallic buttfuckfest going on here is beyond hilarious


Well, since we know how much you enjoy "buttfuckfests", it was done ALL in your honor.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Silent sniper, huh? I think the "silent" part is implied.  After all, a sniper's stock in trade is to be able to move without being detected, usually deep behind enemy lines in order to engage their target/s. What's your weapon of choice?


Desert Eagle 50 CAL.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 27, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Desert Eagle 50 CAL.


So you are a silent assassin who can only engage targets reliably at less than 50 yards, you suck as a assassin. What kind of a suppressor you got on that to be silent?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> large guns are a great way to make yourself feel better about having a small penis, it seems.


It even makes you feel better about having a very large penis. I can attest to that.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So you are a silent assassin who can only engage targets reliably at less than 50 yards, you suck as a assassin. What kind of a suppressor you got on that to be silent?


No silencer mate. I love the sound.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Desert Eagle 50 CAL.


ROTFL!!!!!!!! 

You DO realize that is a pistol? Snipers typically don't use pistols as their "weapon of choice" but to each their own.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> He wasn't even a neighborhood watch member. He was a cop wannabe with a god complex. And why the fuck did the NRA have so much influence over that law being passed? Law enforcement in FLA was patently against the law from the get-go. Fifty-four previous 911 calls? A history of domestic violence and racist ideology? Why the fuck is he not behind bars and why the fuck didn't he cops do a background check? They did for Trayvan while he was dead on the pavement. They even drug tested him. After he was dead. The 911 tape clearly indicates he was under the influence of something. Why didn't they drug test him? He was the one who killed another person after all. AUGH!!! This pisses me off so much.


Afraid you are wrong again Bucky. Race comes in on second page.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

doc111 said:


> ROTFL!!!!!!!!
> 
> You DO realize that is a pistol? Snipers typically don't use pistols as their "weapon of choice" but to each their own.


No the Desert Eagle is a hand gun. I know what snipers use but i cant discuss my toys here.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i had no idea race was a part of this, thanks for informing me of that.
> 
> we went for several pages when this thread began before race was even mentioned. the zimmerman defense league came to the rescue and suddenly race became an issue.


Need to get the facts together . Wrong again Bucky


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Need to get the facts together . Wrong again Bucky


anyone can look through the first several pages and take note of how often race was mentioned.

still foamin?


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

I dont give a shit about race. Never been a racist person and everybody should take the same attitude and be that little bit better than being a hater.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> anyone can look through the first several pages and take note of how often race was mentioned.
> 
> still foamin?


Poor little Bucky. Just can not get it right these days.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

This is better than 1000 channels on SKY TV. 

I think most people aint smoking enough green. Make friends not war.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 27, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> No the Desert Eagle is a hand gun. I know what snipers use but i cant discuss my toys here.


Interesting.........I had you pegged for an AK-47 kinda person.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 27, 2012)

To old hat for me buddy...............


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Here's mine............View attachment 2142209


Nice gun Mindmelted. I like the finish


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> large guns are a great way to make yourself feel better about having a small penis, it seems.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 28, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> To old hat for me buddy...............


Shut the fuck up, you're a police rat from the UK, you'd be lucky to get licensed for a large calibre hunting rifle let alone an automatic weapon you retard.

How about you join meth-lab.org or something instead, go rat those POS out instead.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Shut the fuck up, you're a police rat from the UK, you'd be lucky to get licensed for a large calibre hunting rifle let alone an automatic weapon you retard.
> 
> How about you join meth-lab.org or something instead, go rat those POS out instead.


^^^^^^^^^Like^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 28, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Here's mine............View attachment 2142209


That is a sweet finish man.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> large guns are a great way to make yourself feel better about having a small penis, it seems.


Whats wrong you feel left out not having any guns?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 28, 2012)

Here is my everyday carry.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 28, 2012)

doc111 said:


> ROTFL!!!!!!!!
> 
> You DO realize that is a pistol? Snipers typically don't use pistols as their "weapon of choice" but to each their own.





CATARACT said:


> No the Desert Eagle is a hand gun. I know what snipers use but i cant discuss my toys here.


A pistol IS a handgun.


----------



## mccumcumber (Apr 28, 2012)

I think the real question we need to ask ourselves is: If Ron Paul was Zimmerman, what would Ron Paul do?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 28, 2012)

Whatever happens, I hope Zimmerman receives large amounts of treatment.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> A pistol IS a handgun.


All pistols are handguns. Not all handguns are pistols. From Webster, a pistol is a "handgun whose chamber is integral with the barrel". Thus a Desert Eagle is a pistol, but revolvers are not. cn


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> All pistols are handguns. Not all handguns are pistols. From Webster, a pistol is a "handgun whose chamber is integral with the barrel". Thus a Desert Eagle is a pistol, but revolvers are not. cn


Correct. So if some Handguns are pistols, but not all pistols are handguns, but all pistols and handguns are sidearms, then...

High School nightmares.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 28, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Correct. So if some Handguns are pistols, but not all pistols are handguns, but all pistols and handguns are sidearms, then...


...Cata-rat is a bullshitting retard who thinks snipers use pistols? If a sniper gets in a situation where he needs to use a pistol, he's not a really a sniper IMO.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> ...Cata-rat is a bullshitting retard who thinks snipers use pistols? If a sniper gets in a situation where he needs to use a pistol, he's not a really a sniper IMO.


Hello buddy...............


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 28, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Hello buddy...............


Funny how you havnt denied "Sewer Dweller" as your nationality/race, you must be proud of your "big mouth" so. 

Again, go rat on some meth labs/skag dealers, leave us peaceful, sedate folks alone.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Funny how you havnt denied "Sewer Dweller" as your nationality/race, you must be proud of your "big mouth" so.
> 
> Again, go rat on some meth labs/skag dealers, leave us peaceful, sedate folks alone.


AAAAAAAWWWWWWWW You aint going mad again are you.


----------



## CATARACT (Apr 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Funny how you havnt denied "Sewer Dweller" as your nationality/race, you must be proud of your "big mouth" so.
> 
> Again, go rat on some meth labs/skag dealers, leave us peaceful, sedate folks alone.


OOOPPPPPSSSSSSS Sorry i forgot you were Irish.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Correct. So if some Handguns are pistols, but not all pistols are handguns, but all pistols and handguns are sidearms, then...
> 
> High School nightmares.


... then they probably aren't forearms ... although one can use them to be forearmed. And sidearmed. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ... then they probably aren't forearms ... although one can use them to be forearmed. And sidearmed. cn


As long as they're not aft-sphinctered and loaded for bear.......

I don't know.. I'm stoned... it was funny in my head?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2012)

Better than foresphinctered ... which sounds uneasily like forcing four fingers ... into someplace they don't belong. Bong. Bung. Use bung oil. I need ThcP for my bonghole. My bongbowl IS loaded for bear.
Sincerely, a loaded bear
cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Better than foresphinctered ... which sounds uneasily like forcing four fingers ... into someplace they don't belong. Bong. Bung. Use bung oil. I need ThcP for my bonghole. My bongbowl IS loaded for bear.
> Sincerely, a loaded bear
> cn


LOL - you're my favorite bear.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 29, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> A pistol IS a handgun.


I'm glad somebody else caught this.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Better than foresphinctered ... which sounds uneasily like forcing four fingers ... into someplace they don't belong. Bong. Bung. Use bung oil. I need ThcP for my bonghole. My bongbowl IS loaded for bear.
> Sincerely, a loaded bear
> cn


Did you name your Bonghole "WILL"?

"Loaded for bear!"

"Fire at will!"


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Did you name your Bonghole "WILL"?
> 
> "Loaded for bear!"
> 
> "Fire at will!"


There's a scene in "Independence Day" where all the fighter pilots receive that command. Guess what Will Smith's character is. I think they should have put a one-second scene in there of him making a "wait what" face. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2012)

I just realized Zimmerman has a medical out. He can claim to suffer from "stalk homes" sybdrome. cn


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I just realized Zimmerman has a medical out. He can claim to suffer from "stalk homes" sybdrome. cn




Nice! Personally, I think he possesses most of the 296 spectrum...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2012)

I will have post #6000. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 30, 2012)

i have reply #6,000.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 30, 2012)

unclebuck said:


> i have reply #6,000.


fail sauce!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 30, 2012)

Wheres the Kitty tonight?Little Catarac


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 30, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Wheres the Kitty tonight?Little Catarac


Probably off rimming a cop down an alley somewhere.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 30, 2012)

Like ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ like


----------



## spandy (Apr 30, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> fail sauce!


Actually,you fail because he said he had *REPLY* #6000.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 30, 2012)

spandy said:


> Actually,you fail because he said he had *REPLY* #6000.


Sorry? Did you say something?

It's hard to understand you when you've got Buckys ball-sack in your mouth.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 30, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Sorry? Did you say something?
> 
> It's hard to understand you when you've got Buckys ball-sack in your mouth.


You seem to have a strange obsession with male genitalia and man on man sex acts for being a straight guy and all.......


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You seem to have a strange obsession with male genitalia and man on man sex acts for being a straight guy and all.......


zing!

.......


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 30, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Wheres the Kitty tonight?Little Catarac


Someone on a different thread was claiming to be him. Said he got banned.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You seem to have a strange obsession with male genitalia and man on man sex acts for being a straight guy and all.......


Well, you have to admit, it's hard to look at that panda and not imagine buck squatin' above it.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You seem to have a strange obsession with male genitalia and man on man sex acts for being a straight guy and all.......


Calling/implying someone is gay is like "standard troll play no 7", so get with the programme, just cos you're into sausage doesn't mean the rest of us are.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 30, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Well, you have to admit, it's hard to look at that panda and not imagine buck squatin' above it.


Cleveland Steamer?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 1, 2012)

So when are deliberations? There can't be much evidence, if any at all. Unreliable witnesses who saw jack shit because it was so dark. A "girlfriend" who seems to care less. The dumb ass 911 operator with the, "slam dunk," phrase ,"you don't have to do that." 

Deliberations may take a whole long hour, maybe two. 

Let me know. Being I'm the only white dude, along with my wife and kids, I'll go on a vacation and watch the fireworks from my motel room when the not guilty verdict comes back.


----------



## Harrekin (May 1, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> So when are deliberations? There can't be much evidence, if any at all. Unreliable witnesses who saw jack shit because it was so dark. A "girlfriend" who seems to care less. The dumb ass 911 operator with the, "slam dunk," phrase ,"you don't have to do that."
> 
> Deliberations may take a whole long hour, maybe two.
> 
> Let me know. Being I'm the only white dude, along with my wife and kids, I'll go on a vacation and watch the fireworks from my motel room when the not guilty verdict comes back.


It's a media circus, purely to satiate the masses, Zimmerman will walk. 

Dont blame me faux-liberals, blame SYG.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 1, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> It's a media circus, purely to satiate the masses, Zimmerman will walk.
> 
> Dont blame me faux-liberals, blame SYG.


I live in a 80% black area. The rest are mexican, asian and arab. I need to plan ahead so I don't end up like that old man beaten with the hammer.


----------



## Harrekin (May 1, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I live in a 80% black area. The rest are mexican, asian and arab. I need to plan ahead so I don't end up like that old man beaten with the hammer.


Prepare like Zimmerman did, it seemed to work out well for him 

And if what Bucky was saying is true, you can shoot minorities freely and get away with it purely cos your white and all police are corrupt racists!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> So when are deliberations? There can't be much evidence, if any at all. Unreliable witnesses who saw jack shit because it was so dark. A "girlfriend" who seems to care less. The dumb ass 911 operator with the, "slam dunk," phrase ,"you don't have to do that."
> 
> Deliberations may take a whole long hour, maybe two.
> 
> Let me know. Being I'm the only white dude, along with my wife and kids, I'll go on a vacation and watch the fireworks from my motel room when the not guilty verdict comes back.


it was supposed to be early may, but o'mara is rightly pushing for the witnesses to be protected. that could delay this thing a few weeks.


----------



## really comfy slippers (May 1, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Prepare like Zimmerman did, it seemed to work out well for him


Yes, buy a pistol and drive around for your would be attackers, find and confront them! At that point you may need to stand your ground.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 1, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Yes, buy a pistol and drive around for your would be attackers, find and confront them! At that point you may need to stand your ground.


Precisely. While I don't think that was the intention of Zimmerman that night, as a scumbag reduction program, I LIKE IT!

Kind of like a bait car. Put frail, sickly looking marksmen out in areas where thugs hang out and tell them to approach people and ask them if they have change for a $100 bill. Yeah, I have absolutely ZERO problem with that scenario. Maybe we could replace neighborhood watch with something like that.


----------



## Corso312 (May 1, 2012)

i would not be surprised if zimm walks..this is florida where they let baby killers walk....the justice system blows in this country ..more money = good chance at beating a case...public defender= you are most likely fucked....with cnn and these court tv channels these douchenags like zimmerman get a high priced attorney who runs circles around a weaker opponent district attorney.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 1, 2012)

"Freedom and justice for the wealthy. The rest of us get shafted and we think that this is healthy." - Greydon Square


----------



## NoDrama (May 1, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> "Freedom and justice for the wealthy. The rest of us get shafted and we think that this is healthy." - Greydon Square


Now Zimmerman is wealthy? LOL PUUUHHHLEEAAASE, he doesn't have two red cents to rub together.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Now Zimmerman is wealthy? LOL PUUUHHHLEEAAASE, he doesn't have two red cents to rub together.


he has a couple hundred thousand, actually.


----------



## budlover13 (May 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he has a couple hundred thousand, actually.


And that money has done very little to nothing for him yet. He'll need it though. Ever paid a lawyer?


----------



## PrivateEye6 (May 1, 2012)

Best thing thing you can do for the kid is let him rest and stop speaking about this, thats what they want they need this black white tension.


----------



## Harrekin (May 2, 2012)

PrivateEye6 said:


> Best thing thing you can do for the kid is let him rest and stop speaking about this, thats what they want they need this black white tension.


Perhaps amend SYG to only allow use of lethal force on an armed or equally armed opponent?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> And that money has done very little to nothing for him yet. He'll need it though. Ever paid a lawyer?


no, i've never paid a lawyer. the fact that i don't chase around unarmed kids while carrying a gun probably has a little bit to do with that.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 2, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Perhaps amend SYG to only allow use of lethal force on an armed or equally armed opponent?


So while you're getting slammed in the ass by some guy twice your size or larger, you can only say, "please sir, can I have some more?" Yeah, like that's happening, he'd be getting my CCW cock in the mouth while I blow my load.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 2, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> So while you're getting slammed in the ass by some guy twice your size or larger, you can only say, "please sir, can I have some more?" Yeah, like that's happening, he'd be getting my CCW cock in the mouth while I blow my load.


Why does every topic end up with you giving graphic descriptions of anal rape or oral sex? Your obsession borders on the pathological.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2012)

george zimmerman was disgusted by letting these assholes always get away. his dream was to track down and hold criminals like those assholes who were always getting away. 

well, he did. we hear in the last half minute of the struggle the screams of someone calling for help. the screams for help are abruptly ended by the gunshot. we already have reason to believe that those screams were not zimmerman's screams. the prosecution also has evidence from the FBI about whose screams those were and with what certainty. 

so imagine that you just got followed, a fight ensued (who knows who started it or how, it could have even been unintentionally started somehow), and zimmerman takes a hit or two. 

but for the last half minute of the fight, all you hear is someone other than george zimmerman making desperate screams for help. gut wrenching screams for help. the worst sounding scream of all is cut off by the gunshot. i'm thinking that the timeline suggests zimmerman had martin at gunpoint after the fight. maybe martin, fearing for his life, tries to get the gun away from him. maybe zimmerman could even walk if that's the case, but probably not based on the audio.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 2, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Why does every topic end up with you giving graphic descriptions of anal rape or oral sex? Your obsession borders on the pathological.


If only that would end some of these topics, I'd do it a lot more. You're free to join in the fun, but only of your own free will. If you agree, we can come up with the code word.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> george zimmerman was disgusted by letting these assholes always get away. his dream was to track down and hold criminals like those assholes who were always getting away.
> 
> well, he did. we hear in the last half minute of the struggle the screams of someone calling for help. the screams for help are abruptly ended by the gunshot. we already have reason to believe that those screams were not zimmerman's screams. the prosecution also has evidence from the FBI about whose screams those were and with what certainty.
> 
> ...


Stop already! You're turning me on.


----------



## Harrekin (May 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> george zimmerman was disgusted by letting these assholes always get away. his dream was to track down and hold criminals like those assholes who were always getting away.
> 
> well, he did. we hear in the last half minute of the struggle the screams of someone calling for help. the screams for help are abruptly ended by the gunshot. we already have reason to believe that those screams were not zimmerman's screams. the prosecution also has evidence from the FBI about whose screams those were and with what certainty.
> 
> ...


And Zimmerman couldn't have been calling for help as an alternative to shooting Martin, which was no longer required when Martin got a hollow point in the chest? 

Would this not fit into the cops account that in the police car initially Zimmerman was saying "I called for help, but noone came"? 

I know that Democratic heart of yours needs to side with the "minority" against the "racists" but seriously Buck, you're just carrying on like an ignorant Trayvon fan-boi or something.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> george zimmerman was disgusted by letting these assholes always get away. his dream was to track down and hold criminals like those assholes who were always getting away.
> 
> well, he did. we hear in the last half minute of the struggle the screams of someone calling for help. the screams for help are abruptly ended by the gunshot. we already have reason to believe that those screams were not zimmerman's screams. the prosecution also has evidence from the FBI about whose screams those were and with what certainty.
> 
> ...


I think this is entirely plausible, based on what we know. But for it to hold up as a prosecution, the audio analysis will have to be absolutely conclusive to convict. Not an easy feat when you're starting with screams in the background of a cell phone call. All I've seen so far is that the analysis that has been done, is inconclusive. Trayvon's mother's opinion counts for nothing. 

With Zimmerman enjoying the presumption of innocence, it's gonna be very difficult to use the screams against him. They have to start from believing his story that it was him screaming and find incontrovertible proof it wasn't. 

I guess no one liked my scumbag reduction program idea?


----------



## doc111 (May 2, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I think this is entirely plausible, based on what we know. But for it to hold up as a prosecution, the audio analysis will have to be absolutely conclusive to convict. Not an easy feat when you're starting with screams in the background of a cell phone call. All I've seen so far is that the analysis that has been done, is inconclusive. Trayvon's mother's opinion counts for nothing.
> 
> With Zimmerman enjoying the presumption of innocence, it's gonna be very difficult to use the screams against him. They have to start from believing his story that it was him screaming and find incontrovertible proof it wasn't.
> 
> I guess no one liked my scumbag reduction program idea?


Personally, I thought it was a great program! lol! 

I don't think the screams are going to be all that important. Let's say for a second the screams ARE Trayvon. What do the screams tell us? Do they tell us who the agressor is? Do they tell us who is on top, or who is doing what? If not, then they will probably not have much effect on the outcome of the trial.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 2, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> And Zimmerman couldn't have been calling for help as an alternative to shooting Martin, which was no longer required when Martin got a hollow point in the chest?
> 
> Would this not fit into the cops account that in the police car initially Zimmerman was saying "I called for help, but noone came"?
> 
> I know that Democratic heart of yours needs to side with the "minority" against the "racists" but seriously Buck, you're just carrying on like an ignorant Trayvon fan-boi or something.


Really Zimmerman would be calling for help with a gun drawn? Calling for help so he doesn't shoot the black boy?lmao come better than that man.


----------



## doc111 (May 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Really Zimmerman would be calling for help with a gun drawn? Calling for help so he doesn't shoot the black boy?lmao come better than that man.


I am not saying who did what.......I was not there and cannot make that determination. The jury will likely hear about the screams over the phone. The problem is that the prosecution is going to have to analyze and then argue what they THINK was going on. Without eyewitnesses or video evidence, we can only speculate. Without being certain of who was even doing the screaming and EXACTLY what was going on, it's going to be tough to PROVE exactly who was doing what. If the prosecution can't somehow PROVE who was doing what the defense will be able to raise all kinds of reasonable doubt. This is going to be a problem for the prosecution.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Now Zimmerman is wealthy? LOL PUUUHHHLEEAAASE, he doesn't have two red cents to rub together.


Who said George Zimmerman was rich? Could you please quote my post where I said this. The topic had switched to legal representation, which is directly related to verdicts. The more money you have, the less time you do. That's a fact in America, whether you want to acknowledge it or not.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 2, 2012)

> This is George Zimmerman&#8217;s MySpace page. Years before he stood at the center of an international storm over the killing of unarmed teenager Trayvon Martin, the Florida man used his page to complain about &#8220;mexicans&#8221; and celebrate a victory in a criminal case against him.
> Today, it remains a small window into the life of a man who has gone into hiding while he awaits trial on a second-degree murder charge. Showing him with a history of relationships with people of multiple races, it also complicates the image critics have painted of him being a racist.
> 
> 
> ...


What a stand-up guy.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 3, 2012)

P.S.S. A shit eating grin never hurts.


----------



## wisconsin420 (May 3, 2012)

what if tray did attack him you will all look like idiots


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

wisconsin420 said:


> what if tray did attack him you will all look like idiots


versus you, who just made yourself look like an idiot.

no one knows who attacked who, the prosecution has already tipped their hat on this.


----------



## doc111 (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> versus you, who just made yourself look like an idiot.
> 
> no one knows who attacked who, the prosecution has already tipped their hat on this.


If the prosecution freely admits they don't know who attacked who, then doesn't that just dip their entire case in reasonable doubt? OR is the state going to do something similar to what they did with the Casey Anthony trial and just try to advance their "theory" in the absence of any REAL evidence? It didn't work out so well! How and WHY would they even bother trying a case where the defendant will try to claim "self defense" or "stand your ground" when they can't even say for sure who attacked who? Doesn't this entire case pretty much hinge on who attacked who first? Didn't they learn anything last year?


----------



## Corso312 (May 4, 2012)

not really imo....if i was a juror and i had ..not sure who threw first punch..mutt zimm clearly initiated everything ...zimm is guilty... i think zimm pulled his piece and got scared and shot when martin went for the gun...martin feared (rightfully so) for his life ..zimm is the aggressor .....and as far a casey anthony the state fucked by not saying one simple phrase to the simpleton hay seeds in florida..."there is not a videotape of casey anthony committing this awful crime..but she did it no doubt..connect the dots it is very clear...reasonable doubt does not mean no eye witnesses ....


----------



## really comfy slippers (May 4, 2012)

Zimmbomb stepped out of his truck? Why? 


Case closed sluts


----------



## afrawfraw (May 4, 2012)

wisconsin420 said:


> what if tray did attack him you will all look like idiots


Not really. I would attack someone following me and yelling. The real question is did Zimm's actions instigate the altercation or try to minimize it. If the prosecution can prove that Zimmy had a viable retreat BEFORE he confronted TM, he's done. If the jury feels TM attacked out of aggression, not self defense, GZ walks.

Perhaps when TM is saying, "Help." Zimmerman felt bad and shot him like a horse? To a hunter, that's help. Right? If you downed a dear, and it was still yelling and kicking, you'd "Help it out", right?



P.S. This is real life, not law. Don't quote my post and then Florida Law. Jurors are human. You can strike testimony from paper, not the human brain.


----------



## doc111 (May 4, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> not really imo....if i was a juror and i had ..not sure who threw first punch..mutt zimm clearly initiated everything ...zimm is guilty... i think zimm pulled his piece and got scared and shot when martin went for the gun...martin feared (rightfully so) for his life ..zimm is the aggressor .....and as far a casey anthony the state fucked by not saying one simple phrase to the simpleton hay seeds in florida..."there is not a videotape of casey anthony committing this awful crime..but she did it no doubt..connect the dots it is very clear...reasonable doubt does not mean no eye witnesses ....


I realize this, but without knowing who attacked who first I don't think a jury will be able to convict. Sorry, he may very well be guilty but a lot of assumptions are being made by people who have no clue what happened. It seems like people are making these assumptions based on emotions. I find this troubling. 



really comfy slippers said:


> Zimmbomb stepped out of his truck? Why?
> 
> 
> Case closed sluts


Why not? Does he not have the right to step out of his truck? I don't really understand this statement.


----------



## really comfy slippers (May 4, 2012)

Intent, my fellow RIU'r.... Intent


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

I would LOVE to see the state PROVE that Zimmerman had the intent of killing Martin. 

I also love when people say things like " I would attack him if he was following and yelling". 
You sure would, and you would be the one going to jail and the one that loses a civil court case when you get sued for the aggressive act. A concerned citizen who is only trying to protect his own property and the property of his neighbors has every right in the world to ask anyone he wants what the fuck they are doing in the neighborhood. Every right. That person being asked has ZERO right to attack that inquiring person, No right whatsoever.

Zimmerman walks. As he should

Avenue of escape? Zimmerman didn't need to use any avenue of escape, that is what the whole SYG law is all about.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 4, 2012)

SYG doestn apply as he pursued martin . . . lmfao why are people still quoting syg . .. if it applies to anyone its the dead 17 yr old kid who was walking home from 7 - 11 with his purchases


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> SYG doestn apply as he pursued martin . . . lmfao why are people still quoting syg . .. if it applies to anyone its the dead 17 yr old kid who was walking home from 7 - 11 with his purchases


SYG totally 100% applies, you have no duty to restrict yourself from doing things that there is no law against. Is there a law in Florida which makes it a crime to follow a person and ask questions? No? Then SYG applies.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> SYG totally 100% applies, you have no duty to restrict yourself from doing things that there is no law against. Is there a law in Florida which makes it a crime to follow a person and ask questions? No? Then SYG applies.


actually it could be looked at as harrasment or stalking. I don't know what world you live in where a grown ass man ( not in law-enforcment ) can follow kids around and think that thats not criminal.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> actually it could be looked at as harrasment or stalking. I don't know what world you live in where a grown ass man ( not in law-enforcment ) can follow kids around and think that thats not criminal.


17 year old thugs are not kids.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> 17 year old thugs are not kids.


I can show you some true thugs and you will see just how Trayvon was not, but I'm sure you would rather go on with your stupidity for it enables you to have an argument


----------



## doc111 (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> actually it could be looked at as harrasment or stalking. I don't know what world you live in where a grown ass man ( not in law-enforcment ) can follow kids around and think that thats not criminal.


Zimmerman's behavior MIGHT be considered harrasment but falls far short of the burden for stalking. Unfortunately once again, we only have Zimmerman's word to go on here. The prosecution's best chance, most likely, is to attempt to assassinate his credibility. I'm pretty sure we will see all sorts of dirt coming out about Zimmerman in the coming weeks and months. 





> *Stalking Law & Legal Definition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> *Harassment Law & Legal Definition*
> 
> 
> 
> Harassment is governed by state laws, which vary by state, but is generally defined as a course of conduct which annoys, threatens, intimidates, alarms, or puts a person in fear of their safety. Harassment is unwanted, unwelcomed and uninvited behavior that demeans, threatens or offends the victim and results in a hostile environment for the victim. Harassing behavior may include, but is not limited to, epithets, derogatory comments or slurs and lewd propositions, assault, impeding or blocking movement, offensive touching or any physical interference with normal work or movement, and visual insults, such as posters or cartoons.



http://definitions.uslegal.com/


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Zimmerman's behavior MIGHT be considered harrasment but falls far short of the burden for stalking. Unfortunately once again, we only have Zimmerman's word to go on here. The prosecution's best chance, most likely, is to attempt to assassinate his credibility. I'm pretty sure we will see all sorts of dirt coming out about Zimmerman in the coming weeks and months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First comes the harrassment....then comes the stalking. Life lost because someone wanted to play wannabe cop. Zimmerman is a real loser.


----------



## doc111 (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> First comes the harrassment....then comes the stalking. Life lost because someone wanted to play wannabe cop. Zimmerman is a real loser.


Right, but look at the definition of stalking. Keywords "intentionally and repeatedly". His actions may have been intentional, but they weren't repeated. Stalking laws are mainly for creepers who don't want to let go of an ex or psychos obsessed with a celebrity. Stalking would most likely not apply here. Harassment might.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 4, 2012)

the thing is i would have more sympathy for zimmerman and the prediciment hes in if his attitude wasnt so . . . cavaleir about shooting a kid 

he really thinks he did the world a justice . . . . . .it is sad when someone can de value and trivalize somones life for suspicion 

hes is more than happy to hear that people support him . .. . . .his validation seeking behavior is indicative of someone who knows what they did was wrong as he tries to demonize the kid he killed and elevate himself to hero . .. . . . he knows that kids was threatened by him . . . .and he took advantage of that and he still has zero remorse . . .

and ya the dirt is going to fly . . . .. the man who tried so hard to fit in . . .all his life . . . is going to have his life examined . . . .. its sad that a reasonable arraigment could have been made before he has to drag his family down with him


----------



## Mindmelted (May 4, 2012)

And all trayvon had to do was say i am going to such and such address to my dads house.

That would have been the end of that story.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

doc111 said:


> If the prosecution freely admits they don't know who attacked who, then doesn't that just dip their entire case in reasonable doubt?


not if they can prove beyond a reasonable doubt that zimmerman wasn't screaming for 45 seconds before a gun shot killed martin.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Avenue of escape? Zimmerman didn't need to use any avenue of escape, that is what the whole SYG law is all about.


not when you are the aggressor, as zimmerman clearly was by his own admission on recorded tape.

you don't stand your ground by following someone.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Right, but look at the definition of stalking. Keywords "intentionally and repeatedly". His actions may have been intentional, but they weren't repeated. Stalking laws are mainly for creepers who don't want to let go of an ex or psychos obsessed with a celebrity. Stalking would most likely not apply here. Harassment might.


You do realize this conversation was do to my reply to Nodrama who stated


NoDrama said:


> Is there a law in Florida which makes it a crime to follow a person and ask questions? No? Then SYG applies.


and my answer to this was yes harrasment and stalking.


----------



## doc111 (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not if they can prove beyond a reasonable doubt that zimmerman wasn't screaming for 45 seconds before a gun shot killed martin.


The screaming doesn't really prove anything. The defense will surely have an explanation for this.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 4, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> And all trayvon had to do was say i am going to such and such address to my dads house.
> 
> That would have been the end of that story.


and thats probably close to the truth . . . .martin may have been instructed to wait for the po po if such amicable dialoge had started . . . .and martin is now dead for his possible choice of words . . .. . . so the other confused and more thank likely also angry individual should also have to see some form of punishment .. . .dont worry Zimmerman wont get shot or killed and will probably get off with a light sentence if he is convicted of anything


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> And all trayvon had to do was say i am going to such and such address to my dads house.
> 
> That would have been the end of that story.


 tell me you trolling...Who the fuck is Zimmerman to ask anyone any questions ??


----------



## doc111 (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You do realize this conversation was do to my reply to Nodrama who stated and my answer to this was yes harrasment and stalking.


Uh, yeah, I can read.  I was simply correcting your statement that stalking wouldn't apply but that harassment MIGHT. Continue.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Right, but look at the definition of stalking. Keywords "intentionally and repeatedly". His actions may have been intentional, but they weren't repeated.


wrong, zimm did follow martin repeatedly. first he followed him while on the phone with 911. he followed him again to behind the houses. he claims he was looking for an address behind the houses, but that's not where the addresses are. the addresses are in front of the houses.

zimm harassed and stalked a kid with his gun handy.


----------



## doc111 (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> wrong, zimm did follow martin repeatedly. first he followed him while on the phone with 911. he followed him again to behind the houses. he claims he was looking for an address behind the houses, but that's not where the addresses are. the addresses are in front of the houses.
> 
> zimm harassed and stalked a kid with his gun handy.


lol!

You REALLY should get with the prosecution. They are looking for all the eyewitnesses and people with inside information they can get!


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Uh, yeah, I can read.  I was simply correcting your statement that stalking wouldn't apply but that harassment MIGHT. Continue.


and I was just correcting Drama that laws are in place to stop someone from just following...


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

I'm really having a hard time understanding people that think its right for someone to kill another human like this.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

doc111 said:


> The screaming doesn't really prove anything. The defense will surely have an explanation for this.


the screaming proves zimmerman's story to be a complete fabrication if they can show it wasn't from him, and they have tipped their hat that it will be a part of their case. they had the FBI analyze the screams, and they tipped their hat about this at the bail hearing.

zimmerman was intent on not letting "these assholes always get away". he found martin again after losing him, chased him, and had martin pinned at gunpoint after taking a hit or two. martin was screaming for his life looking down the barrel of zimm's replacement penis. then zimmerman shot, he wasn't thinking clearly. zimm was in a state of mental overload. he even jumped onto the kid with the bullet in his chest right after and straddled him thinking the dead corpse was still a threat. 

zimm gonna sit in jail for a long time.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol!
> 
> You REALLY should get with the prosecution. They are looking for all the eyewitnesses and people with inside information they can get!


so, on the 911 tape, we hear zimmerman say he followed martin, but lost him.

then, we have an eyewitness describe a chase at a later time.

then, we have zimmerman out behind the houses supposedly "looking for an address". lol, yeah right. you don't look for addresses back there, that's where you chase assholes that get away.

if zimm only followed martin once, martin would be eating skittles at 7:30, not dead in the grass.

use your brain, doc.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

How was this guy able to own and carry a gun ( let alone CCW) ???? WTF everyone is not equipped ( mental) nor ready to be a gun owner


----------



## Mindmelted (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> How was this guy able to own and carry a gun ( let alone CCW) ???? WTF everyone is not equipped ( mental) nor ready to be a gun owner



Same way that i have one.

You dont have any felonies and you take and pass the ccw course...Period!!!!!!!


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Same way that i have one.
> 
> You dont have any felonies and you take and pass the ccw course...Period!!!!!!!


are you mentally equipped ????


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, on the 911 tape, we hear zimmerman say he followed martin, but lost him.
> 
> then, we have an eyewitness describe a chase at a later time.
> 
> ...


my point to not understanding some who defend this creep.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> are you mentally equipped ????




Some might say i am not,But that is a matter of opinion and not fact!


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Some might say i am not,But that is a matter of opinion and not fact!


Have you ever hit a female ( not as a child )????


----------



## Mindmelted (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Have you ever hit a female ( not as a child )????




Nope,Never...

But i have wanted too(was taught better)


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Nope,Never...
> 
> But i have wanted too(was taught better)


Great keep up the good work..!!!! Zimmerman failed on that 

What about getting arrested for fighting law enforcement?? You ever had that happen to you ???


----------



## Mindmelted (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Great keep up the good work..!!!! Zimmerman failed on that
> 
> What about getting arrested for fighting law enforcement?? You ever had that happen to you ???




Have only been in trouble once and that was for a DUI(when i was 20 after my dad died)


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Have only been in trouble once and that was for a DUI(when i was 20 after my dad died)


ok, so you haven't forced your way into your ex's house and slapped her in the mouth and thrown her on the bed like zimm did.

and you haven't told any cops "i don't care who the fuck you are" and assaulted them like zimm did.

have you ever thrown a drunken lady around like zimm did?

have you ever tracked down motorists like zimm did?


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ok, so you haven't forced your way into your ex's house and slapped her in the mouth and thrown her on the bed like zimm did.
> 
> and you haven't told any cops "i don't care who the fuck you are" and assaulted them like zimm did.
> 
> ...


That sounds so violent...I was gently walking him thru it ...LOL


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ok, so you haven't forced your way into your ex's house and slapped her in the mouth and thrown her on the bed like zimm did.
> 
> and you haven't told any cops "i don't care who the fuck you are" and assaulted them like zimm did.
> 
> ...


dude you say that like a hiphop song you would have a hit...call it "Like Zimm Did"

Shit Zimmerman gangster


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> actually it could be looked at as harrasment or stalking. I don't know what world you live in where a grown ass man ( not in law-enforcment ) can follow kids around and think that thats not criminal.


For the purpose of asking questions or ensuring laws are kept? You have every right to follow someone for those purposes. Zimmerman certainly wasn't "Stalking" martin in order to kill him, why call the popo right b4 you do it with them on the way? That would seem to be ridiculously stupid.


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Right, but look at the definition of stalking. Keywords "intentionally and repeatedly". His actions may have been intentional, but they weren't repeated. Stalking laws are mainly for creepers who don't want to let go of an ex or psychos obsessed with a celebrity. Stalking would most likely not apply here. Harassment might.


Is there a law in Florida that makes it legal for the harrassee to attack the harrassor?


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> For the purpose of asking questions or ensuring laws are kept? You have every right to follow someone for those purposes. Zimmerman certainly wasn't "Stalking" martin in order to kill him, why call the popo right b4 you do it with them on the way? That would seem to be ridiculously stupid.


you stated


NoDrama said:


> Is there a law in Florida which makes it a crime to follow a person and ask questions? No? Then SYG applies.


 my answer is yes


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

Nodrama drive around Florida and ask young girls if they want some candy. You will get your answer to your question..Even if they tell you don't do it. Keep doing it and tell them


NoDrama said:


> Is there a law in Florida which makes it a crime to follow a person and ask questions?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Nodrama drive around Florida and ask young girls if they want some candy. You will get your answer to your question..Even if they tell you don't do it. Keep doing it and tell them


it's raining off and on today. next time it starts raining, i am going to grab my gun and follow people around town in my car. then i'll get out of my car and chase them around with my gun yelling at them. 

i will put full faith in no drama that this is all perfectly legal and cops will not be called on me for harassment or anything.


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Nodrama drive around Florida and ask young girls if they want some candy. You will get your answer to your question..Even if they tell you don't do it. Keep doing it and tell them


Is that what Zimmerman was doing? Driving around and repeatedly asking Trayvon if he wanted some skittles? That going to be your stand?

Why would you drive around and ask little girls if they want candy? OF course they DO!!! Haven't you learned anything???


I know a guy who's tough but sweet
He's so fine, he can't be beat
He's got everything that I desire
Sets the summer sun on fire

*I want candy, I want candy

*[video=youtube;VFKHJ76VyKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFKHJ76VyKU&amp;feature=related[/video]

I wouldn't drive around asking little girls if they wanted candy, I would just assume they wanted it and stay home and save the expense of gasoline.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's raining off and on today. next time it starts raining, i am going to grab my gun and follow people around town in my car. then i'll get out of my car and chase them around with my gun yelling at them.
> 
> i will put full faith in no drama that this is all perfectly legal and cops will not be called on me for harassment or anything.


you good..Nodrama said so


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

nodrama said:


> is there a law in florida which makes it a crime to follow a person and ask questions?


yes..........


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> you good..Nodrama said so


i mean, put yourself in the other person's shoes.

you're just walking to the store/park/home and someone in a car starts following you slowly. you look behind a few times and wonder what the fuck this person is up to. eventually you take off, and the person gets out of their car and starts following you!

at this point, i would be in total self defense mode. is this guy trying to abduct me or something? what the fuck is this dude doing following me and chasing me?


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's raining off and on today. next time it starts raining, i am going to grab my gun and follow people around town in my car. then i'll get out of my car and chase them around with my gun yelling at them.
> 
> i will put full faith in no drama that this is all perfectly legal and cops will not be called on me for harassment or anything.


Was Zimmerman RUNNING? doesn't sound like it on the 911 recordings, was Zimmerman in such good shape that he could run and catch a 17 yr old football player without even breathing hard? That going to be your position? Is another position of yours going to be that Zimmerman already had his weapon drawn and pointing at Trayvon in a threatening manner as soon as he got out of the truck? Which witness saw that? Or are you just making shit up again? Trayvon must be about the dumbest fucker to attack someone who is pointing a gun at them, I mean REALLY STUPID thing to do, about as stupid as arguing that Zimmerman drives around all day asking Trayvon if he likes candy, especially after seeing Trayvon with Skittles that he purchased form a 7-11 two miles away across a busy interstate of 8 lanes of traffic, BRUTAL trip to the store dude.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Was Zimmerman RUNNING? doesn't sound like it on the 911 recordings, was Zimmerman in such good shape that he could run and catch a 17 yr old football player without even breathing hard? That going to be your position? Is another position of yours going to be that Zimmerman already had his weapon drawn and pointing at Trayvon in a threatening manner as soon as he got out of the truck? Which witness saw that? Or are you just making shit up again? Trayvon must be about the dumbest fucker to attack someone who is pointing a gun at them, I mean REALLY STUPID thing to do, about as stupid as arguing that Zimmerman drives around all day asking Trayvon if he likes candy, especially after seeing Trayvon with Skittles that he purchased form a 7-11 two miles away across a busy interstate of 8 lanes of traffic, BRUTAL trip to the store dude.


you're so stupid it hurts.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

the 7/11 was .7 miles away, by the way. martin might not have known that the gates closed at 7 pm, and so to get back in he would have had to have backtracked to the non-gated area and walked in from there, which would have taken him behind the houses and then directly in the route between zimmerman's house and the exit toward the target store.

if zimmerman had just called the cops and not followed, there is no way he would have been anywhere near the cut through, that would be out of his way. but that is not what happened. zimmerman describes his truck to be in a place that is out of his intended route to target, meaning that zimmerman followed first in his truck, and then on foot, and then on foot again after losing martin.

all facts.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;cwrx-55QQhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwrx-55QQhA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;z1-FNPHzdMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;v=z1-FNPHzdMA[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;I7b23RBTI1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7b23RBTI1I&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I can show you some true thugs and you will see just how Trayvon was not, but I'm sure you would rather go on with your stupidity for it enables you to have an argument


Dude I grew up in LA. Spent time in jail. Trayvon was a punk as thug. Fact. 

Your reply is just the stupidity I was expecting. Good show.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> Dude I grew up in LA. Spent time in jail. Trayvon was a punk as thug. Fact.
> 
> Your reply is just the stupidity I was expecting. Good show.









hard as fuck, mother fucker. thug life!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

so on the 911 call zimmbomb describes martin as being in his "*late teens*" and also says "i don't know where this *kid* is".

then he gets on the stand under sworn oath and says he thought martin was just "a few years" younger than he was.

LOL!

zimmerman's story is so awesome it contradicts itself. easy work for the prosecution with a story like that.


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> [video=youtube;cwrx-55QQhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwrx-55QQhA&amp;feature=related[/video]


What is the VERY FIRST thing you see on this Video?

is perhaps:

THE SHOOTING OF TRAYVON MARTIN
a *speculative* animated timeline consistent with the physical evidence


What actually happened was at the moment Zimnmerman was about to get his ass creamed, an alien spacecraft appeared and using tractor beams and the ability to stop time was able to kill trayvon and make it all seem like Zimmerman did it in self defense....totally consistent with the physical evidence too.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> What is the VERY FIRST thing you see on this Video?
> 
> is perhaps:
> 
> ...


no shit it's speculative. it's also riddled with facts around which the speculation must fit.


----------



## mccumcumber (May 4, 2012)

should probably bold consistent with physical evidence in that sentence too.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so on the 911 call zimmbomb describes martin as being in his "*late teens*" and also says "i don't know where this *kid* is".
> 
> then he gets on the stand under sworn oath and says he thought martin was just "a few years" younger than he was.
> 
> ...


Didn't those statements occur at different times? The first being before he actually interacted with him on the 911 call, the second being long after the confrontation and could have been his perception of him as he was getting his ass kicked. In the second statement he didn't definitively say "when" he thought he was only a few years younger than himself. Not necessarily a contradiction at all.


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so on the 911 call zimmbomb describes martin as being in his "*late teens*" and also says "i don't know where this *kid* is".
> 
> then he gets on the stand under sworn oath and says he thought martin was just "a few years" younger than he was.
> 
> ...


yep contradictive since Few means a little bit, it is not a specific number and is subjective. please don't be a twit.


----------



## cliffey501 (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no shit it's speculative. it's also riddled with facts around which the speculation must fit.


90% speculation
10% facts

This video is the worst timeline I've seen to date.


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no shit it's speculative. it's also riddled with facts around which the speculation must fit.


So in other words your whole argument is based on a guess? Tell me buck is the prosecution going to use this video as evidence in the case?

Aliens did it all when they stopped time, the physical evidence does not rule it out.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Didn't those statements occur at different times? The first being before he actually interacted with him on the 911 call, the second being long after the confrontation and could have been his perception of him as he was getting his ass kicked. In the second statement he didn't definitively say "when" he thought he was only a few years younger than himself. Not necessarily a contradiction at all.


the first statement was made as zimmerman was sitting in his truck at the very beginning of the call, and he describes martin as being in his "late teens".

the second statement was made after martin ran away from zimmerman "down towards the back entrance" and zimmerman got out of his truck and ran after him for a while. the dispatcher asks for zimm's address and after he gives out some of it he says "i don't know where this kid is".

then he gets on the stand in court and says that he thought martin was just "a little but younger" than he was. but he called martin a kid in his late teens on the recorded tape.

story = changing.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

Zimmerman better take the deal they offer


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the first statement was made as zimmerman was sitting in his truck at the very beginning of the call, and he describes martin as being in his "late teens".
> 
> the second statement was made after martin ran away from zimmerman "down towards the back entrance" and zimmerman got out of his truck and ran after him for a while. the dispatcher asks for zimm's address and after he gives out some of it he says "i don't know where this kid is".
> 
> ...


a lot of people sitting in jail today thinking they can just tell any story to beat the system


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So in other words your whole argument is based on a guess? Tell me buck is the prosecution going to use this video as evidence in the case?
> 
> Aliens did it all when they stopped time, the physical evidence does not rule it out.


when did i say the prosecution would use this or that this is what happened?

jesus, you're dense.

i happen to think the prosecution is going to make a much bigger deal about those screams that get cut off by a gunshot, actually.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

heeeellllpppppppp! heellllllll-*POW*


----------



## Mindmelted (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimmerman better take the deal they offer



He will never be convicted of 2nd degree murder !!!!!!

Maybe manslaughter,But not 2nd no way no how.

To be honest i think he will walk.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> He will never be convicted of 2nd degree murder !!!!!!
> 
> Maybe manslaughter,But not 2nd no way no how.


manslaughter is a slam dunk...Murder 2 would take some effort. Please never let this man be able to own a firearm again


----------



## desert dude (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not if they can prove beyond a reasonable doubt that zimmerman wasn't screaming for 45 seconds before a gun shot killed martin.


The only expert I have seen cited on whose voice it was (you were the one who cited him) said there was a 48% chance it was Zimmerman, and then concluded it Trayvon who was screaming for help.

If an "expert" testifies to me that, essentially, it is a "flip of the coin" as to whose voice I am listening to on a 911 call, then I would conclude there is reasonable doubt whether it is Zimmerman. Frankly, I think the recorded screams for help mean nothing. The screams were probably from Zimmerman.


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> manslaughter is a slam dunk...Murder 2 would take some effort. Please never let this man be able to own a firearm again


In some states a convicted felon can petition the court and get their gun rights restored, not sure if Florida is one of those states.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The only expert I have seen cited on whose voice it was (you were the one who cited him) said there was a 48% chance it was Zimmerman, and then concluded it Trayvon who was screaming for help.
> 
> If an "expert" testifies to me that, essentially, it is a "flip of the coin" as to whose voice I am listening to on a 911 call, then I would conclude there is reasonable doubt whether it is Zimmerman. Frankly, I think the recorded screams for help mean nothing. *The screams were probably from Zimmerman.*


well that's what you think because you've already deemed the guy to be an innocent victim just chasing kids around with his gun.

but the prosecution thinks otherwise and have the FBI analysis waiting in the wings.

and you are either mentally retarded or being purposely obtuse about the conclusion the voice analysis came to. the conclusion both came to pretty much rules out the possibility of those screams being zimmbomb.

hhheeellllllpppppppp! heellllll-*POW*


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> heeeellllpppppppp! heellllllll-*POW*


I know If I was yelling help while pulling my weapon, the yelling would stop mid-word once I pull the trigger and that deafening boom rings out. The whole world goes silent.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> I know If I was yelling help while pulling my weapon, the yelling would stop mid-word once I pull the trigger and that deafening boom rings out. The whole world goes silent.


too bad the police and zimmerman's family describe a more cogent conversation than the desperate cries for help we hear that experts say did not come from zimmbomb.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> I know If I was yelling help while pulling my weapon, the yelling would stop mid-word once I pull the trigger and that deafening boom rings out. The whole world goes silent.


ROFLMAO... I think you've seen too many movies kid


----------



## symbiote420 (May 4, 2012)

I personally can't wait for Zimmerman to get butt banged by BIG BUBBA!!! And if the justice system fails he better get federal relocation & protection, cause his ass is grass if he gets away with this! And just cause you're a "thug" doesn't mean you don't deserve your life.


----------



## symbiote420 (May 4, 2012)

And I'll add that Zimmerman is such a punk ass beeyotch that he never would have approached a real thug!


----------



## Carne Seca (May 4, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> Nigga pleeeeeeeaaaase!


Seriously? In this thread? And responding to a black man? Dude, that's fucked up.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> too bad the police and zimmerman's family describe a more cogent conversation than the desperate cries for help we hear that experts say did not come from zimmbomb.


No expert can say who made the screams. Your guy isn't even certain.

I have heard people make the strangest vocalizations in life threatening situations that would freak you out.


----------



## DelSlow (May 4, 2012)

symbiote420 said:


> And I'll add that Zimmerman is such a punk ass beeyotch that he never would have approached a real thug!


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Seriously? In this thread? And responding to a black man? Dude, that's fucked up.


How do you know if I'm black or not? Maybe since I don't jump on the Tray wagon you assume?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> No expert can say who made the screams. Your guy isn't even certain.
> 
> I have heard people make the strangest vocalizations in life threatening situations that would freak you out.


the experts can say who wasn't making those screams.

i didn't think making sandwiches for the men folk doing the combat counted as life threatening.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> No expert can say who made the screams. Your guy isn't even certain.
> 
> I have heard people make the strangest vocalizations in life threatening situations that would freak you out.


you one bad motherfucker ...kid


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> How do you know if I'm black or not? Maybe since I don't jump on the Tray wagon you assume?


I could careless if you were purple. I still would say you are an idiot...but a bad ass idiot


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> you one bad motherfucker ...kid


Yep. At one point I really was a pretty bad ass motherfucker. Can't deny it.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 4, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> How do you know if I'm black or not? Maybe since I don't jump on the Tray wagon you assume?


I don't give a shit if you're red with chartreuse polka-dots. It's fucked up.


----------



## desert dude (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i mean, put yourself in the other person's shoes.
> 
> you're just walking to the store/park/home and someone in a car starts following you slowly. you look behind a few times and wonder what the fuck this person is up to. eventually you take off, and the person gets out of their car and starts following you!
> 
> at this point, i would be in total self defense mode. is this guy trying to abduct me or something? what the fuck is this dude doing following me and chasing me?


You make legitimate points that I agree with. I would be freaked out too. Where you go off the rails is when you make up shit out of thin air about what happened next.

Here is my made up scenario:
Zimmerman: I am part of neighborhood watch. We have had a bunch of burglaries around here lately. You mind telling me what you are doing around here?
Martin: That's a relief. You had me pretty freaked out by following me. I am headed to my dad's place. I am just coming back from the store.
Zimmerman: Oh, OK. Well, I already called the police, they are on the way so do you mind hanging around till they get here?
Martin: Sure, no problem.

Nobody gets shot. Nobody gets their head bashed into the sidewalk. A perfectly legitimate and reasonable exchange between strangers. 

Zimmerman had every reason to suspect Trayvon was up to no good. The neighborhood was plagued by burglaries, that is a matter of record. Zimmerman was the captain of the neighborhood watch. Zimmerman was on his way to the store when he spotted Trayvon; he wasn't "on duty" but that doesn't mean that he should ignore a suspicious guy who seems to be casing houses for burglary.

You can be pretty sure that Zimmerman is going to testify that his opening line to Martin was something along the lines that I made up, if he got a chance to say anything at all to Martin. 

Martin reacted by assaulting Zimmerman instead of just saying, "I am on my way home to my dad's place". The rest is history.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I could careless if you were purple. I still would say you are an idiot...but a bad ass idiot


Cool. I'm an idiot for having an understanding that stopping mid-word when a gun is discharged proves nothing. Either party could have stopped yelling help mid-word.


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't give a shit if you're green with chartreuse polka-dots. It's fucked up.


ok I had to google what that would look like and I would have to disagree on if someone was colored chartreuse polka-dots..thats just to weird..hmmm I guess I would just have to get used to it, but damn


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> Cool. I'm an idiot for having an understanding that stopping mid-word when a gun is discharged proves nothing. Either party could have stopped yelling help mid-word.


no you are an idiot for thinking that Zimmerman has any ground to stand on after he was told to not follow and for prejudging Trayvon. He should have took his woman beating, wannabe cop, no job having ass home.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ok I had to google what that would look like and I would have to disagree on if someone was colored chartreuse polka-dots..thats just to weird..hmmm I guess I would just have to get used to it, but damn


I meant red with chartreuse polka-dots:


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You make legitimate points that I agree with. I would be freaked out too. Where you go off the rails is when you make up shit out of thin air about what happened next.
> 
> Here is my made up scenario:
> Zimmerman: I am part of neighborhood watch. We have had a bunch of burglaries around here lately. You mind telling me what you are doing around here?
> ...


unfounded.

there was not going to be any civil conversation. zimmerman had already profiled martin as an asshole and a fucking something or the other.

the only person who will be able to testify about what was said right before the scuffle is dee dee, and she says that martin asked zimm "why are you following me?" to which zimmbot replied "what are you doing here?" and then a scuffle breaks out.

the prosecution has already tipped its hat that zimm's account doesn't match up with zimm's account or eyewitness accounts, which we knew since night one thanks to serino. zimm won't get on that stand if he knows what is good for him.

you mad bro?


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I meant red with chartreuse polka-dots:


ok the green dots would just keep freakin me out..does that make me racist ???


----------



## Carne Seca (May 4, 2012)

That's another thing I don't understand. There is proof that Trayvon was talking to her at the time this was going on. The phone logs prove this. So, why do the Zimmerman fans keep ignoring or discounting her story?


----------



## londonfog (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> unfounded.
> 
> there was not going to be any civil conversation. zimmerman had already profiled martin as an asshole and a fucking something or the other.
> 
> ...


Zimmy had no business trying to be the police. If he wanted the job why did he not go apply for it ????


----------



## Carne Seca (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ok the green dots would just keep freakin me out..does that make me racist ???


It makes you a polka-dot-aphobe.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> Cool. I'm an idiot for having an understanding that stopping mid-word when a gun is discharged proves nothing. Either party could have stopped yelling help mid-word.


we'll see what the FBI says about who was screaming. experts have already pretty much ruled out the possibility that it could be zimmerman.

who has to yell for help when they have a gun drawn? LOL! when you have a gun drawn on someone, it's a pretty sure thing you don't need any help, you've got all the help you need aimed at the string bean of a kid that you just profiled, stalked, and cornered.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimmy had no business trying to be the police. If he wanted the job why did he not go apply for it ????


he was waiting on his daddy to make a few calls for him. ties in law enforcement run deep.


----------



## cliffey501 (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we'll see what the FBI says about who was screaming. experts have already pretty much ruled out the possibility that it could be zimmerman.
> 
> who has to yell for help when they have a gun drawn? LOL! when you have a gun drawn on someone, it's a pretty sure thing you don't need any help, you've got all the help you need aimed at the string bean of a kid that you just profiled, stalked, and cornered.


Now he had the gun drawn? LOL Where do you get this stuff?


----------



## Carne Seca (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimmy had no business trying to be the police. If he wanted the job why did he not go apply for it ????


He started the process. He was interested in becoming a sheriff and took a four month course at the local sheriff's office. He was enrolled in a local community college and was taking law enforcement classes.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 4, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Now he had the gun drawn? LOL Where do you get this stuff?


You have to draw a gun from a holster to shoot it, genius. Zimmerman had his in his holster. Was he supposed to shoot Trayvon through the holster?


----------



## cliffey501 (May 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You have to draw a gun from a holster to shoot it, genius. Zimmerman had his in his holster. Was he supposed to shoot Trayvon through the holster?


The gun wasn't drawn until after trayvon was on top of him beating him.George was screaming for help then pulled the gun.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That's another thing I don't understand. There is proof that Trayvon was talking to her at the time this was going on. The phone logs prove this. So, why do the Zimmerman fans keep ignoring or discounting her story?


the other thing is that zimmerman was parked in between the clubhouse where martin was and martin's home. zimm says martin is coming towards him, well duh, you're in his path home. martin takes off in zimm's words "down toward the back entrance", not over as in towards the greenbelt. at that time martin gets another call from dee dee and says "i think i lost him". so martin is somewhere down towards the south entrance with zimm having given chase and still blocking his path towards home.

after that it gets a little shaky, but we know martin thinks he had lost the creepy dude following him, they have another confrontation, another chase and argument takes place, someone is screaming for help right up until the gunshot and zimmerman does not so much as get his shirt untucked the whole time and is found straddling martin appearing worried but not injured.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> Now he had the gun drawn? LOL Where do you get this stuff?


so he fires on martin with a holstered weapon?

subpar canadian education strikes again.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we'll see what the FBI says about who was screaming. experts have already pretty much ruled out the possibility that it could be zimmerman.
> 
> who has to yell for help when they have a gun drawn? LOL! when you have a gun drawn on someone, it's a pretty sure thing you don't need any help, you've got all the help you need aimed at the string bean of a kid that you just profiled, stalked, and cornered.


You want to assume Zimmerman had his weapon out while pursuing Trayvon? 

I will assume that Zimmerman pulled his weapon while he was getting punched in the face and having his head beaten into the concrete. There is a witness to the scene of Trayvon on top of Zimmerman doing just that. I also have to assume, since we all are making assumptions without knowing the facts, that Trayvon would not approach someone with a weapon presented. I also assume that if Zimmerman had his weapon out and then made physical contact with Trayvon forcing Trayvon to attack, Zimmerman was patient with pulling the trigger. Makes no sense.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> The gun wasn't drawn until after trayvon was on top of him beating him.George was screaming for help then pulled the gun.


the screams for help lasted right up until the gunshot. so zimmerman had control of his weapon aimed at martin but was still screaming for help?

subpar canadian education strikes again.


----------



## cliffey501 (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the other thing is that zimmerman was parked in between the clubhouse where martin was and martin's home. zimm says martin is coming towards him, well duh, you're in his path home. martin takes off in zimm's words "down toward the back entrance", not over as in towards the greenbelt. at that time martin gets another call from dee dee and says "i think i lost him". so martin is somewhere down towards the south entrance with zimm having given chase and still blocking his path towards home.
> 
> after that it gets a little shaky, but we know martin thinks he had lost the creepy dude following him, they have another confrontation, another chase and argument takes place, someone is screaming for help right up until the gunshot and zimmerman does not so much as get his shirt untucked the whole time and is found straddling martin appearing worried but not injured.


So why after nearly four minutes of pursuit does trayvon end up dead about 100 ft from zims truck?


----------



## cliffey501 (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the screams for help lasted right up until the gunshot. so zimmerman had control of his weapon aimed at martin but was still screaming for help?
> 
> subpar canadian education strikes again.


He was screaming with martin on top of him.At which point he pulls his gun and shoots.I don't think he really needed to aim.John witnessed martin on top of zimmerman.


----------



## doc111 (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> my point to not understanding some who defend this creep.


I'll say it again for the thousandth time, I AM NOT DEFENDING ANYONE!!!!!! I'm trying to make people see how ridiculous it is to judge when they 1.) Do not know either individual 2.) when they weren't there to witness the altercation. It sucks that the kid is dead. It's horrible. I've said that about a thousand times too, but the "Hang Zimmerman" crowd keeps mischaracterizing my statements. I do not like it when people pre-judge others. I especially don't like it when people pre-judge others based on emotions. You all act like you know exactly what Zimmerman was thinking. Are you psychic or something?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> You want to assume Zimmerman had his weapon out while pursuing Trayvon?
> 
> I will assume that Zimmerman pulled his weapon while he was getting punched in the face and having his head beaten into the concrete. There is a witness to the scene of Trayvon on top of Zimmerman doing just that. I also have to assume, since we all are making assumptions without knowing the facts, that Trayvon would not approach someone with a weapon presented. I also assume that if Zimmerman had his weapon out and then made physical contact with Trayvon forcing Trayvon to attack, Zimmerman was patient with pulling the trigger. Makes no sense.


when did i say he had his gun drawn before the fight genius? man, they let anyone into the armed forces. don't need to be a genius to catch a bullet i guess.

zimm did not want to let these assholes get away. one witness describes one point in the scuffle where martin was on top, no mentions of smashing a head into a sidewalk, lots of mentions of a scuffle in the grass though.

i'll match your assumption that zimm pulled the weapon early on in the fight when the witness says they saw martin land a punch or two on zimm. zimm pulls the weapon, martin starts screaming for help. zimm was just trying to hold martin down until the cops got there and was not screaming for help, martin was the one screaming since experts have all but ruled out zimm doing the screaming.

witness describes what happens in the moments before the shooting as not much movement.

gunshot is fired, martin is face down in the grass with zimm straddling him just moments after the gunshot.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> So why after nearly four minutes of pursuit does trayvon end up dead about 100 ft from zims truck?


martin was trying to find some way back to his house, but some creep following him was directly between martin and his home.

martin was just chatting with his girlfriend and looking for a path home when zimmerman, on the way back to his truck and looking for martin after chasing him "down towards the back entrance". he spots him again, chases him down behind the houses (where there are no addresses) and tries to detain him because he is so sick of "these assholes always getting away". 

shoots him dead after chasing him twice.


----------



## abandonconflict (May 4, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> Cool. I'm an idiot for having an understanding that stopping mid-word when a gun is discharged proves nothing. Either party could have stopped yelling help mid-word.


You're full of shit. First off, don't spout off about combat experience, you aren't the only one around here who has deployed. It doesn't make any sense to be yelling help or half a help when you are popping a cap in a unarmed boy's ass. That goes for double if the boy just whooped your ass when you didn't have a gun. He went and got his gun cause he got his ass whooped and everyone knows it, they were both wannabe thugs.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> He was screaming with martin on top of him.At which point he pulls his gun and shoots.I don't think he really needed to aim.John witnessed martin on top of zimmerman.


john saw martin on top of zimm at one point, then goes into his house, gets his phone, calls 911, walks to a window, and martin is dead in the grass.

the screams for help lasted right up until the gunshot. why would someone with a loaded weapon pointed at someone be screaming for help?

it makes more sense that the person with the gun pointed at him is screaming for help. experts have all but ruled out zimm screaming for help, and the prosecution has tipped their hat about an FBI voice analysis.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

doc111 said:


> You all act like you know exactly what Zimmerman was thinking. Are you psychic or something?


no, we have tapes of zimmerman telling us what he was thinking that night, no ESP needed.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, we have tapes of zimmerman telling us what he was thinking that night, no ESP needed.


and of course, we already have zimmerman contradicting himself under sworn oath as it relates to what he was thinking that night.

"i thought he was just a little bt younger than me"

versus

"late teens"..."i don't know where this KID is"

hope zimm tells o'mara about his several versions of events.


----------



## cliffey501 (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> john saw martin on top of zimm at one point, then goes into his house, gets his phone, calls 911, walks to a window, and martin is dead in the grass.
> 
> the screams for help lasted right up until the gunshot. why would someone with a loaded weapon pointed at someone be screaming for help?
> 
> it makes more sense that the person with the gun pointed at him is screaming for help. experts have all but ruled out zimm screaming for help, and the prosecution has tipped their hat about an FBI voice analysis.


John also witnessed zimmerman screaming for help.


----------



## desert dude (May 4, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> John also witnessed zimmerman screaming for help.


But UB saw it all with his Gorgon Stare drones.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

cliffey501 said:


> John also witnessed zimmerman screaming for help.


not right before the gunshot he didn't. he went into his house, got his phone, called 911, and went upstairs. might such a process take about 45 seconds or so, which is about how long we hear screams for help lasting right up until the gunshot? well, duh. of course it is.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

desert dude said:


> But UB saw it all with his Gorgon Stare drones.


says the guy who saw martin attack zimmerman


----------



## lifegoesonbrah (May 4, 2012)




----------



## lifegoesonbrah (May 4, 2012)




----------



## lifegoesonbrah (May 4, 2012)

I am Trayvon.

We are all Trayvon.

We are sheep.


----------



## cliffey501 (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not right before the gunshot he didn't. he went into his house, got his phone, called 911, and went upstairs. might such a process take about 45 seconds or so, which is about how long we hear screams for help lasting right up until the gunshot? well, duh. of course it is.


John: &#8220;The guy on the bottom (Zimmerman) who I believe had a red sweater on was yelling to me &#8216;help, help&#8217;. I told him (Trayvon) to stop (beating Zimmerman) and called 911.

Narration: John locked his patio door, ran upstairs and heard at least one gun shot.

John: And then when I got upstairs and looked down, the person (Trayvon), who was on top, beating up the other guy, was the one laying in the grass and I believe he was dead at that point.&#8221;

[video=youtube;3RaknmTkjvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RaknmTkjvU[/video]


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and of course, we already have zimmerman contradicting himself under sworn oath as it relates to what he was thinking that night.
> 
> "i thought he was just a little bt younger than me"
> 
> ...


If Zimmerman said " I thought he was several years younger than me" then you would be ok with that and it wouldn't contradict?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> If Zimmerman said " I thought he was several years younger than me" then you would be ok with that and it wouldn't contradict?


not sure, don't care. he was stupid to take the stand and i'm not sure why o'mara let him do it, especially if he knew what zimm was gonna say.


----------



## lifegoesonbrah (May 4, 2012)




----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ROFLMAO... I think you've seen too many movies kid


He is right, when you have to actually shoot to kill someone the whole world goes completely silent, time almost stops, you shouldn't take it so lightly after all you are a veteran are you not?


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't give a shit if you're red with chartreuse polka-dots. It's fucked up.


You never said one word when UB did it multiple times, not a peep.


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we'll see what the FBI says about who was screaming. experts have already pretty much ruled out the possibility that it could be zimmerman.
> 
> who has to yell for help when they have a gun drawn? LOL! when you have a gun drawn on someone, it's a pretty sure thing you don't need any help, you've got all the help you need aimed at the string bean of a kid that you just profiled, stalked, and cornered.


You seem to end most of your posts with an outright lie, why is that? You even offer contradictory evidence that proves your own statements as complete fabrication. Why do you do that? Perhaps the axiom" repeat a lie enough and people will believe it" is your style now?


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not sure, don't care. he was stupid to take the stand and i'm not sure why o'mara let him do it, especially if he knew what zimm was gonna say.


Well since this is going to court I will assume that they are going to use the legal definition of "FEW" on this one, you happen to know what that definition is? any idea?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You seem to end most of your posts with an outright lie, why is that? You even offer contradictory evidence that proves your own statements as complete fabrication. Why do you do that? Perhaps the axiom" repeat a lie enough and people will believe it" is your style now?


i didn't lie. 

the affidavit says profiled. zimmerman's actions meet the definition for stalking. and martin's girlfriend's testimony includes cornering.

6'3'' and 155? string bean. 17 years old? kid. was there a gun zimmerman had and was it pointed at martin? i'd say so.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Well since this is going to court I will assume that they are going to use the legal definition of "FEW" on this one, you happen to know what that definition is? any idea?


i said the wrong thing the first time, i meant "little bit". but since zimmerman described martin as a "kid" in his "late teens", that puts him at 17 years old. we'll be kind and say 19 though. zimmerman is twenty eight. 9 years difference = just a little bit younger?

not buying it.


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i didn't lie.
> 
> the affidavit says profiled. zimmerman's actions meet the definition for stalking. and martin's girlfriend's testimony includes cornering.
> 
> 6'3'' and 155? string bean. 17 years old? kid. was there a gun zimmerman had and was it pointed at martin? i'd say so.


The lie? Martin was cornered and couldn't get away. well your right he WAS cornered and could not fly up or dig down fast enough to escape, but being a 17 year old football player he had a 359 degrees of escape in a lateral direction. He was "cornered" on a lawn which was near a sidewalk in the outdoors. Don't be a twit please.


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i said the wrong thing the first time, i meant "little bit". but since zimmerman described martin as a "kid" in his "late teens", that puts him at 17 years old. we'll be kind and say 19 though. zimmerman is twenty eight. 9 years difference = just a little bit younger?
> 
> not buying it.


a little bit is a subjective phrase, I once went to buy a used truck and asked the guy over the phone if there was any rust on the frame. He said there was " a little bit". when I got there I could have put a finger through some of the rust that went all the way through the ladder frame. It was a little bit to him, because if you saw his vehicles you would see that most were about to turn into dust they were so rusty.

He should have said that the "guy" (which is what he calls him several times in the 911 call) was younger than him but he was unable to determine exactly how much since trayvon wasn't wearing his age on his sleeve or carrying a sign or anything. The only way Zimmerman could be sure of age (Ask any liquor store owner) was to get his ID.

His statement contradicts nothing, you are grasping at the really small straws, they aren't straws UB, you use those ones to stir your coffee.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The lie? Martin was cornered and couldn't get away. well your right he WAS cornered and could not fly up or dig down fast enough to escape, but being a 17 year old football player he had a 359 degrees of escape in a lateral direction. He was "cornered" on a lawn which was near a sidewalk in the outdoors. Don't be a twit please.


by the same logic then, zimmerman wasn't cornered either and had to "exhaust all reasonable options of escape" to claim SYG.

trap sprung.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> a little bit is a subjective phrase, I once went to buy a used truck and asked the guy over the phone if there was any rust on the frame. He said there was " a little bit". when I got there I could have put a finger through some of the rust that went all the way through the ladder frame. It was a little bit to him, because if you saw his vehicles you would see that most were about to turn into dust they were so rusty.
> 
> He should have said that the "guy" (which is what he calls him several times in the 911 call) was younger than him but he was unable to determine exactly how much since trayvon wasn't wearing his age on his sleeve or carrying a sign or anything. The only way Zimmerman could be sure of age (Ask any liquor store owner) was to get his ID.
> 
> His statement contradicts nothing, you are grasping at the really small straws, they aren't straws UB, you use those ones to stir your coffee.


9-11 years is just a little bit of time for a 28 year old, i'm sure zimm won't mind spending a little bit of time locked down 23 hours of the day.


----------



## lifegoesonbrah (May 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> 9-11 years is just a little bit of time for a 28 year old, i'm sure zimm won't mind spending a little bit of time locked down 23 hours of the day.


----------



## budlover13 (May 4, 2012)

Just thought i'd throw this in here.....

[video=youtube;LONUecnsMb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LONUecnsMb8&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (May 5, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Just thought i'd throw this in here.....
> 
> [video=youtube;LONUecnsMb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LONUecnsMb8&amp;feature=share[/video]




The truth hurts.......


----------



## kelly4 (May 5, 2012)

LOL! @ "BUCK DANCIN' NEGROES!"


----------



## NoDrama (May 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> by the same logic then, zimmerman wasn't cornered either and had to "exhaust all reasonable options of escape" to claim SYG.
> 
> trap sprung.


Trap Sprung? What trap? SYG basically says that you can meet force with force, you already have an eyewitness that says Martin attacked zimmerdude first. Justified, cry me a river and call it denial.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 5, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Trap Sprung? What trap? SYG basically says that you can meet force with force, you already have an eyewitness that says Martin attacked zimmerdude first. Justified, cry me a river and call it denial.


if you can find me a witness that says who attacked who first, i will send you a free ounce of my finest and work on your farm for free all summer.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i will send you a free ounce of my finest and work on your farm for free all summer.


Fuck! I always miss out on the free ounces.


----------



## spandy (May 6, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Sorry? Did you say something?
> 
> It's hard to understand you when you've got Buckys ball-sack in your mouth.


ur cool, keep up the good work


----------



## lifegoesonbrah (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Harrekin (May 6, 2012)

spandy said:


> ur cool, keep up the good work


A week late and a weak sauce come-back...you sir keep up the good work


----------



## NoDrama (May 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if you can find me a witness that says who attacked who first, i will send you a free ounce of my finest and work on your farm for free all summer.


I have children that work for free, I have as much weed (good Shit) as I can smoke. You are going to have to come up with something that has some value to me if you want me to reveal the eyewitness.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 6, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I have children that work for free, I have as much weed (good Shit) as I can smoke. You are going to have to come up with something that has some value to me if you want me to reveal the eyewitness.


i'll send you some pics of my cock and balls.


----------



## NoDrama (May 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll send you some pics of my cock and balls.


As long as the pics look like this...






and this....






Then we might have something.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 6, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> As long as the pics look like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn. fuck me for having only hens. about to complete a second coop and get our broody birds on 6 new eggs now that it's warm. might have some cocks in a month or two.

i only have a tommy john autographed baseball and one with the 1978 yankees. reggie jackson and ron guidry are good, so is billy martin.

looked it up, i should have catfish hunter, lou piniella, graig nettles, and thurman munston on there. yogi berra was a coach, but i promise you i would know if he signed it. i guess the coaches didn't sign.


----------



## NoDrama (May 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> damn. fuck me for having only hens. about to complete a second coop and get our broody birds on 6 new eggs now that it's warm. might have some cocks in a month or two.
> 
> i only have a tommy john autographed baseball and one with the 1978 yankees. reggie jackson and ron guidry are good, so is billy martin.
> 
> looked it up, i should have catfish hunter, lou piniella, graig nettles, and thurman munston on there. yogi berra was a coach, but i promise you i would know if he signed it. i guess the coaches didn't sign.


Nothin' like fresh eggs right from a chickens butt. I don't have any chickens since the neighbor down the road a bit has a whole bunch and we barter for meat and eggs with him. Have you eaten any of your yard birds yet? Much better than that shit you buy in the store.

That Yankees ball you got is a pretty good one, hide it. I hear Obama is going to make Golf America's new pastime and is going to outlaw any mention of the ball of bases.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 7, 2012)

I witnessed the whole thing. Zimmerman got tired. He rested a bit. Then he got mad and bashed his head against the curb a few times, all the while yelling help, but no one comes. At which point Martin comes back and tries to steal Zimmerman's belongings. Martin finds the gun and takes it, looks at it with glee. The gun accidently discharges in Martin's chest. Zimmerman is so embarassed he decides to use SYG rather than admit what really happened.

Now give me my ounce Bucky, and I could use a hand with my garden this summer too.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 7, 2012)

Appearances mean jack shit. We just tell ourselves they do because it's one of our great senses. Too bad all our senses lead to a processor susceptible to faulty logic and delusion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QQVxmqLbIs


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 7, 2012)

You know, after taking a weekend off from this site I realized something.

This thread is pretty sad. Some posters here align their view points based on color of skin, others maybe because they relate to the thugish lifestyle Trayvon portrayed. Everyone posting in this thread does not know for a fact what happened that day.

What we do know is that some here would actually belittle a military vets experiences to protect a fucking racial viewpoint. That bothered me for a bit. I then came to the conclusion that the retards here who put color of skin above any sort of fucking logic and respect for others with a different viewpoint is not worth my time. 

Late.


----------



## londonfog (May 7, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I have children that work for free, I have as much weed (good Shit) as I can smoke. You are going to have to come up with something that has some value to me if you want me to reveal the eyewitness.


You better start paying those children you slave driver


----------



## afrawfraw (May 7, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Nothin' like fresh eggs right from a chickens butt. I don't have any chickens since the neighbor down the road a bit has a whole bunch and we barter for meat and eggs with him. Have you eaten any of your yard birds yet? Much better than that shit you buy in the store.
> 
> That Yankees ball you got is a pretty good one, hide it. I hear Obama is going to make Golf America's new pastime and is going to outlaw any mention of the ball of bases.


Bless the ones that develop a little before they are sterilized. It reminds the world that YES, you are eating an abortion for breakfast, along with Pig's ass.


----------



## kelly4 (May 7, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Bless the ones that develop a little before they are sterilized. It reminds the world that YES, you are eating an abortion for breakfast, along with Pig's ass.


Remind the world what's in hot dogs.


----------



## southern homegrower (May 7, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> You know, after taking a weekend off from this site I realized something.
> 
> This thread is pretty sad. Some posters here align their view points based on color of skin, others maybe because they relate to the thugish lifestyle Trayvon portrayed. Everyone posting in this thread does not know for a fact what happened that day.
> 
> ...


Couldnt agree more. Thank you


----------



## lifegoesonbrah (May 7, 2012)




----------



## afrawfraw (May 8, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Remind the world what's in hot dogs.


Gladly! 

http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/2011/07/02/whats-in-your-wiener-hot-dog-ingredients-explained/

Basically the refuse you would normally feed a dog. The next time you let your dear friend gnaw on a bone, look at the scraps of meat, tendons, cartilage, Etc. That is what a "Mechanical separator" does. It blasts the carcass of the animal after all the "Choice Cuts" have been removed. So basically they pressure wash the carcass and recover the water which is carrying bits of whatever. OH! Let's not forget "Stock". Not your mothers recipe. They boil the skeleton, marrow, joints, knuckles, whatever, and use the juice for flavoring, YUMM. And the average hot digity contains 20% of your DAILY sodium intake.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 8, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Gladly!
> 
> http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/2011/07/02/whats-in-your-wiener-hot-dog-ingredients-explained/
> 
> Basically the refuse you would normally feed a dog. The next time you let your dear friend gnaw on a bone, look at the scraps of meat, tendons, cartilage, Etc. That is what a "Mechanical separator" does. It blasts the carcass of the animal after all the "Choice Cuts" have been removed. So basically they pressure wash the carcass and recover the water which is carrying bits of whatever. OH! Let's not forget "Stock". Not your mothers recipe. They boil the skeleton, marrow, joints, knuckles, whatever, and use the juice for flavoring, YUMM. And the average hot digity contains 20% of your DAILY sodium intake.




And your point !!!!!!!


----------



## afrawfraw (May 8, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> And your point !!!!!!!


*Facepalm*

To remind the world what's in a hot dog.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 8, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> *Facepalm*
> 
> To remind the world what's in a hot dog.




And you actually think they dont know......



*Facepalm right back*


----------



## kelly4 (May 8, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Gladly!
> 
> http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/2011/07/02/whats-in-your-wiener-hot-dog-ingredients-explained/
> 
> Basically the refuse you would normally feed a dog. The next time you let your dear friend gnaw on a bone, look at the scraps of meat, tendons, cartilage, Etc. That is what a "Mechanical separator" does. It blasts the carcass of the animal after all the "Choice Cuts" have been removed. So basically they pressure wash the carcass and recover the water which is carrying bits of whatever. OH! Let's not forget "Stock". Not your mothers recipe. They boil the skeleton, marrow, joints, knuckles, whatever, and use the juice for flavoring, YUMM. And the average hot digity contains 20% of your DAILY sodium intake.


I love the color of hot dog "meat" before they add food coloring, so appetizing.


----------



## NoDrama (May 8, 2012)

The American Plains Indians used every part of a Bison that they killed. Whats for dinner? Hoof and horns!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2012)

i'm a big fan of colita de pavo, or as americans might call it, turkey ass.


----------



## doc111 (May 8, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> And you actually think they dont know......
> 
> 
> 
> *Facepalm right back*


lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## Harrekin (May 8, 2012)

Mmmm...hot dogs...so wrong yet they taste so right. 

Anyone here tried blood pudding...also deliciously wrong.


----------



## doc111 (May 8, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Mmmm...hot dogs...so wrong yet they taste so right.
> 
> Anyone here tried blood pudding...also deliciously wrong.


I have not.......but I've heard it's YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## Harrekin (May 8, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I have not.......but I've heard it's YUMMY!!!!!


Its amazing...anyways point is, veggos suck. Bland, bloodless food? Keep it or better yet, dry it out and use it to make a book to teach people how to kill and cook meat.


----------



## doc111 (May 8, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Its amazing...anyways point is, veggos suck. Bland, bloodless food? Keep it or better yet, dry it out and use it to make a book to teach people how to kill and cook meat.


lol! I'm sure it is amazing! Sounds disgusting, but most delicacies DO sound disgusting. I fucking LOVE sushi! And not the fake ass imitation shit either. I LOVE raw fish and I'm not afraid to admit it. Must be why I love "eating out" too! lol!


----------



## Harrekin (May 8, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! I'm sure it is amazing! Sounds disgusting, but most delicacies DO sound disgusting. I fucking LOVE sushi! And not the fake ass imitation shit either. I LOVE raw fish and I'm not afraid to admit it. Must be why I love "eating out" too! lol!


Lol, I was gonna say your missus probably loves it. 

Wow this conversation took a strange course.


----------



## doc111 (May 8, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Lol, I was gonna say your missus probably loves it.
> 
> Wow this conversation took a strange course.


lmfao!!!! Yeah, she loves sushi even more than I do............and she doesn't eat fish at all!!!! lol!


----------



## afrawfraw (May 9, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> And you actually think they dont know......
> 
> 
> 
> *Facepalm right back*


You probably think your cool. 

I was answering someones post...

REMIND defined using Websters definition: "To put in mind of something: Cause to remember."

So I already assumed every one knew, do you see?

Have you been reduced to trolling about hot dogs!? Life must hurt for you.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 9, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> You probably think your cool.
> 
> I was answering someones post...
> 
> ...




Nope!!! Fun to fuck with fucks like you.......


----------



## londonfog (May 9, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! I'm sure it is amazing! Sounds disgusting, but most delicacies DO sound disgusting. I fucking LOVE sushi! And not the fake ass imitation shit either. I LOVE raw fish and I'm not afraid to admit it. Must be why I love "eating out" too! lol!


If you are ever eating a woman that taste and smells like raw fish I would suggest to stop eating ASAP and give that chick a douch.


----------



## doc111 (May 9, 2012)

londonfog said:


> If you are ever eating a woman that taste and smells like raw fish I would suggest to stop eating ASAP and give that chick a douch.


No way!!!!! I love me some dirty skank meat! lol!


----------



## londonfog (May 9, 2012)

doc111 said:


> No way!!!!! I love me some dirty skank meat! lol!


lol...well you go right ahead and enjoy that fish and yeast rolls


----------



## Mindmelted (May 9, 2012)

londonfog said:


> lol...well you go right ahead and enjoy that fish and yeast rolls





Yummy..Fish and yeast are fucking awesome.....


----------



## bundee1 (May 9, 2012)

londonfog said:


> lol...well you go right ahead and enjoy that fish and yeast rolls


I love Cheddar Bay biscuits with my seafood. Where the hell is Cheddar Bay? I bet the girls are fat as hell and love the dirty fishermen.


----------



## doc111 (May 10, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> I love Cheddar Bay biscuits with my seafood. Where the hell is Cheddar Bay? I bet the girls are fat as hell and love the dirty fishermen.


Show me the way!!! I'm SOOOOOO there dude!!!! lol!


----------



## afrawfraw (May 10, 2012)

Well, thank you gentlemen. That takes care of my breakfast plans.


----------



## doc111 (May 10, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Well, thank you gentlemen. That takes care of my breakfast plans.


_I think I'm going to go and butter the wife's muffins for her. lol! _


----------



## InCognition (May 10, 2012)

He tasted the rainbow, that's for sure.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 10, 2012)

InCognition said:


> He tasted the rainbow, that's for sure.


No argument with that.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 17, 2012)

With information starting to flow, we can eliminate several more pages of conjecture from this thread. Specifically, the damning evidence that the gunshot had to be further away than Zimmerman claimed as there would have been powder burns from the firearm. We can put that one to bed.



> The gunshot wound entrance was from a bullet fired from "intermediate range," or two to four inches, "a soot ring abrasion and a two-inch by two-inch area of stippling" on his body.


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

what has changed?...zimm wrongfully thought martin was committing a crime ...zimm was armed and followed martin in his vehicle and on foot after being told not to....there was a confrontation ..zimm shot martin....martin was dead... was zimm drug tested? ....i read martin was ..why not the guy who was armed and still alive?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> what has changed?...zimm wrongfully thought martin was committing a crime ...zimm was armed and followed martin in his vehicle and on foot after being told not to....there was a confrontation ..zimm shot martin....martin was dead... was zimm drug tested? ....i read martin was ..why not the guy who was armed and still alive?


i can think of one reason why.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 17, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> what has changed?...zimm wrongfully thought martin was committing a crime ...zimm was armed and followed martin in his vehicle and on foot after being told not to....there was a confrontation ..zimm shot martin....martin was dead... was zimm drug tested? ....i read martin was ..why not the guy who was armed and still alive?


Zimmerman could very well be guilty. But, I'm not gonna let you blantly lie, he was NEVER told not to follow, quit making shit up to try to prop up your position. Stick to the facts.


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

"we don't need ya to do that" = stop pretending to be a cop dummy and stay in your car until the real police show up


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (May 17, 2012)

Still isn't an order. It's a suggestion he did or did not follow. After he was told that he did say ok. I will reserve judgement until the trial ends.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 17, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> "we don't need ya to do that" = stop pretending to be a cop dummy and stay in your car until the real police show up


You can keep trying to spin it all you want, he wasn't told not to follow, if the dispatcher had the authority to tell him that (they don't,) then they would have said exactly that. They can tell me they don't "need" me to eat this delicious meatball sub I just made for myself, but guess what? mmm mmm num num.


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

that is what i believe this all comes down to.... if this fake cop stays in the car ..martin is alive today and zimmerman is not sitting in jail fighting a case for his freedom...so enjoy your meatball sub meathead.


----------



## londonfog (May 18, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> that is what i believe this all comes down to.... if this fake cop stays in the car ..martin is alive today and zimmerman is not sitting in jail fighting a case for his freedom...so enjoy your meatball sub meathead.


Agree ^^^^^ none of this would have happened if Zimmerman had not profiled Martin...none of this would have happened if Zimmerman had just stayed at his vehicle and wait for the real police to do their job. anyone who disagrees with this has a hidden agenda that actually is very telling.


----------



## doc111 (May 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Agree ^^^^^ none of this would have happened if Zimmerman had not profiled Martin...none of this would have happened if Zimmerman had just stayed at his vehicle and wait for the real police to do their job. anyone who disagrees with this has a hidden agenda that actually is very telling.


I totally agree...........this wouldn't have happened if Zimmerman had "waited for the real police to do their job". Not sure I agree with the rest of the statement. Zimmerman had just as much right to be where he was as Trayvon had to be where he was. I don't think Zimmerman "profiled" Martin so much as Martin fit the profile of people who had been seen breaking into houses in the area. It's unfortunate, but there is probably a lot that nobody knows, and probably we never will know everything.


----------



## londonfog (May 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I totally agree...........this wouldn't have happened if Zimmerman had "waited for the real police to do their job". Not sure I agree with the rest of the statement. Zimmerman had just as much right to be where he was as Trayvon had to be where he was. I don't think Zimmerman "profiled" Martin so much as Martin fit the profile of people who had been seen breaking into houses in the area. It's unfortunate, but there is probably a lot that nobody knows, and probably we never will know everything.


please explain how Martin fit the profile of people breaking in houses...Is it all black people with hoodies break in houses ??? please explain


----------



## doc111 (May 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> please explain how Martin fit the profile of people breaking in houses...Is it all black people with hoodies break in houses ??? please explain


I don't speak for Zimmerman. I have no idea how Martin was acting, wasn't there so I won't speculate. SOMETHING he was doing made Zimmerman think he was suspicious. Could've only been the fact that he was a young black male...........I can't say, and I'm guessing nobody else can either (except, of course, George Zimmerman). In this particular instance, it was allegedly, young black males breaking into homes in the area. Had it been young latino men we might be having a different discussion entirely.


----------



## londonfog (May 18, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I don't speak for Zimmerman. I have no idea how Martin was acting, wasn't there so I won't speculate. SOMETHING he was doing made Zimmerman think he was suspicious. Could've only been the fact that he was a young black male...........I can't say, and I'm guessing nobody else can either (except, of course, George Zimmerman). In this particular instance, it was allegedly, young black males breaking into homes in the area. Had it been young latino men we might be having a different discussion entirely.


so is it a known fact that young black males had been breaking into homes in the area ??? do you have a link that shows that ???


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 18, 2012)

So now that i have stayed far away from this..... whats the news


----------



## bundee1 (May 18, 2012)

Now there are people coming forward saying that George Zimmerman used to make fun of other races at work so he could fit in. Unfortunately I know my people (Peruvians) and being that George is half Peruvian I still stand by my claim that Latin Americans still have some racism in them. Some of the TV commercials and print ads still feature Sambo like characters. 

The special prosecutors case is based on racial profiling and George not identifying himself to Trayvon LIKE I FUCKING ORIGINALLY SAID.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Now there are people coming forward saying that George Zimmerman used to make fun of other races at work so he could fit in. Unfortunately I know my people (Peruvians) and being that George is half Peruvian I still stand by my claim that Latin Americans still have some racism in them. Some of the TV commercials and print ads still feature Sambo like characters.
> 
> The special prosecutors case is based on racial profiling and George not identifying himself to Trayvon LIKE I FUCKING ORIGINALLY SAID.


"ultimately avoidable by zimmerman"

too bad the most interesting part of the report, zimmerman's discussion with serino, is blacked out.

cocksuckery.


----------



## doc111 (May 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> so is it a known fact that young black males had been breaking into homes in the area ??? do you have a link that shows that ???


I thought this was pretty much common knowledge. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2135271/Trayvon-Martin-shooting-George-Zimmermans-role-support-protection-community-ravaged-burglaries-vandalism-just-shooting.html


----------



## Corso312 (May 19, 2012)

well i see that the prosecutor angela corey just prosecuted a case and won....she convicted a woman who has never been arrested in her life....the woman convicted has 3 kids and a p.h.d.
...this woman fired a warning shot that struck nobody..to scare her ex boyfriend from beating her...this piece of crap ex bf has a history of beating women...he also had a restraining order on him from this woman.....this woman got 20 years! ...she argued stand your ground and lost...i think this woman should have never been charged in the first place and the police should have arrested the piece of shit boyfriend...but this is the same prosecutor who is coming for this turd zimmerman. zimm is getting convicted.


----------



## desert dude (May 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *"ultimately avoidable by zimmerman"*
> 
> too bad the most interesting part of the report, zimmerman's discussion with serino, is blacked out.
> 
> cocksuckery.


At least that is one true statement. If Zimmerman had not gone out that night, none of this would have happened. Of course, the same can be said of Trayvon. If Trayvon had not gone to visit his father in Sanford this never would have happened. If Zimmerman's father had not retired in Florida this never would have happened.

Destiny brought these two together on that cool rainy night in Florida. Neither of them was committing a crime until they got together. Zimmerman was a moron. Trayvon was an imbecile. Trayvon lost. It's that simple.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I thought this was pretty much common knowledge.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2135271/Trayvon-Martin-shooting-George-Zimmermans-role-support-protection-community-ravaged-burglaries-vandalism-just-shooting.html


wow you give me the sympathy link to Zimmerman.Funny as they tell his life story they forgot to mention how he was arrested for domestic violence and the case about him pushing a police officer. and it was my understanding was the black male he saw was the same one they had caught later ( who actually was a minor wo lived in the area ), so again does Zimmerman think all blacks steal ???


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> At least that is one true statement. If Zimmerman had not gone out that night, none of this would have happened. Of course, the same can be said of Trayvon. If Trayvon had not gone to visit his father in Sanford this never would have happened. If Zimmerman's father had not retired in Florida this never would have happened.
> 
> Destiny brought these two together on that cool rainy night in Florida. Neither of them was committing a crime until they got together. Zimmerman was a moron. Trayvon was an imbecile. Trayvon lost. It's that simple.


you sound like a fool.Trayvon was minding his business, just walking and talking on the phone. Zimmerman was following Trayvon starting trouble. Stop sounding like an idiot to justify Zimmerman killing Trayvon. What you saying is now I can follow your ass in florida and you better not confront me or I can shoot you dead and claim self defense. Do you really want that to be the new rule.


----------



## desert dude (May 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> you sound like a fool.Trayvon was minding his business, just walking and talking on the phone. Zimmerman was following Trayvon starting trouble. Stop sounding like an idiot to justify Zimmerman killing Trayvon. What you saying is now I can follow your ass in florida and you better not confront me or I can shoot you dead and claim self defense. Do you really want that to be the new rule.


What I want the rule to be is this: I can ask you a question in Florida, or any other state in the union. You can be annoyed at my question, and you can even tell me to fuck off. I can watch you and call the police because I think you are acting suspiciously. You don't get to assault me with impunity because I asked you a question. If you do assault me then I get to defend myself. That is pretty much what happened.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> What I want the rule to be is this: I can ask you a question in Florida, or any other state in the union. You can be annoyed at my question, and you can even tell me to fuck off. I can watch you and call the police because I think you are acting suspiciously. You don't get to assault me with impunity because I asked you a question. If you do assault me then I get to defend myself. That is pretty much what happened.


Who to say that Zimmerwomen did not push Trayvon first ???? and I don't want a rule where some random creepy man can follow me around and ask me questions. Hell some perverts use questions to get a child/people in a car/van. You want some candy ???? Can you help me load my sofa in my van ??? Can you help me find my puppy ??? you crazy if you think what Zimmerman did was anywhere close to the right think. He should have stayed at his vehicle and let the "real "police handle it, but you go right ahead and keep defending the wannabe cop women beater. Seems like you relate very well with him.


----------



## desert dude (May 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Who to say that Zimmerwomen did not push Trayvon first ???? and I don't want a rule where some random creepy man can follow me around and ask me questions. Hell some perverts use questions to get a child/people in a car/van. You want some candy ???? Can you help me load my sofa in my van ??? Can you help me find my puppy ??? you crazy if you think what Zimmerman did was anywhere close to the right think. He should have stayed at his vehicle and let the "real "police handle it, but you go right ahead and keep defending the wannabe cop women beater. Seems like you relate very well with him.


1. Who's to say Zimmerman did not push Trayvon? Zimmerman, that's who, and there is nothing so far to refute that claim.
2. All legitimate points. If a creepy guy is following you then call 911, run home, stop and ask him why he is following you.
3. If Zimmerman had stayed in his truck this would not have happened, true, but Zimmerman was within his rights to not stay in his truck. Turns out that was a stupid mistake, but there was no way of knowing it was a stupid mistake until after the fact. I am pretty sure that Zimmerman himself wishes he had stayed in his truck that night.

You go right ahead and defend the guy who was bashing Zimmerman's head into the ground. Seems like you relate to him very well.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> What I want the rule to be is this: I can ask you a question in Florida, or any other state in the union. You can be annoyed at my question, and you can even tell me to fuck off. I can watch you and call the police because I think you are acting suspiciously. You don't get to assault me with impunity because I asked you a question. If you do assault me then I get to defend myself. That is pretty much what happened.


You should come forward. The defense is looking for witnesses!


----------



## afrawfraw (May 19, 2012)

Desert dude, I have a real question for you. If Zimmerman had approached Treyvon, and Treyvon had been armed, would he be justified in shooting Zimmerman? I mean, TM could then claim that Z harrassed him, and he "Feared for his life" because he was being followed by a white man. White men have been known to be racist towards African Americans. White men in trucks have been known to attack African Americans. Please explain your position.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> 1. Who's to say Zimmerman did not push Trayvon? Zimmerman, that's who, and there is nothing so far to refute that claim.
> 2. All legitimate points. If a creepy guy is following you then call 911, run home, stop and ask him why he is following you.
> 3. If Zimmerman had stayed in his truck this would not have happened, true, but Zimmerman was within his rights to not stay in his truck. Turns out that was a stupid mistake, but there was no way of knowing it was a stupid mistake until after the fact. I am pretty sure that Zimmerman himself wishes he had stayed in his truck that night.
> 
> You go right ahead and defend the guy who was bashing Zimmerman's head into the ground. Seems like you relate to him very well.


I would rather defend Trayvon then Zimmerman.Trayvon was doing nothing wrong.. You keep grasping for that bashing head in ground bullshit...it just shows the length you will go to lie to defend Zimmerman the woman beater...hmmmmmnow I see why he had to fight woman and carry a gun...A boy or man could beat his marshmallow soft ass EASY...yup you and the Zimm seem to have a lot in common


----------



## desert dude (May 19, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Desert dude, I have a real question for you. *If Zimmerman had approached Treyvon, and Treyvon had been armed, would he be justified in shooting Zimmerman? *I mean, TM could then claim that Z harrassed him, and he "Feared for his life" because he was being followed by a white man. White men have been known to be racist towards African Americans. White men in trucks have been known to attack African Americans. Please explain your position.


For "approaching" Trayvon, no, Trayvon would not be justified for shooting Zimmerman, in my opinion. The test you have to meet when you use lethal force is a "reasonable" fear for your life. Simply being followed does not satisfy that requirement. 

If Trayvon was armed and Zimmerman had assaulted him, knocked him to the ground, mounted him and proceeded to bash his head into the ground, then Trayvon absolutely would have been justified in shooting Zimmerman dead. In other words, if the situation was reversed, I would be arguing here that Trayvon was absolutely justified in using lethal force to defend himself. If the situation was reversed would you be on here arguing that Trayvon ought to hang?


----------



## desert dude (May 19, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> You should come forward. The defense is looking for witnesses!


I am an impartial observer of the known facts, not a witness. Do you have any facts to refute the statements of the police who corroborate Zimmerman's account, and the witnesses who corroborate Zimmerman's account? I am willing to change my mind on the matter. Are you?


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> For "approaching" Trayvon, no, Trayvon would not be justified for shooting Zimmerman, in my opinion. The test you have to meet when you use lethal force is a "reasonable" fear for your life. Simply being followed does not satisfy that requirement.
> 
> If Trayvon was armed and Zimmerman had assaulted him, knocked him to the ground, mounted him and proceeded to bash his head into the ground, then Trayvon absolutely would have been justified in shooting Zimmerman dead. In other words, if the situation was reversed, I would be arguing here that Trayvon was absolutely justified in using lethal force to defend himself. If the situation was reversed would you be on here arguing that Trayvon ought to hang?


hmmm your head was being bashed in the ground to the point you felt like you are about to become a vegetable, but yet you refuse to go the hospital to get a MRI and are still able to do an interview with police...bitch made men defend other bitch made men..pure bitchness


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I am an impartial observer of the known facts, not a witness. Do you have any facts to refute the statements of the police who corroborate Zimmerman's account, and the witnesses who corroborate Zimmerman's account? I am willing to change my mind on the matter. Are you?


it has been stated by the police that this could have been avoided by Zimmerman


----------



## desert dude (May 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ]hmmm your head was being bashed in the ground to the point you felt like you are about to become a vegetable[/B], but yet you refuse to go the hospital to get a MRI and are still able to do an interview with police...bitch made men defend other bitch made men..pure bitchness


You don't have to "become a vegetable", or die, before you are allowed to use lethal force. You just have to reasonably believe you are about to be murdered or severely injured. I think Zimmerman use of force was reasonable in this circumstance.


----------



## desert dude (May 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> it has been stated by the police that this could have been avoided by Zimmerman


Yeah, So what?


----------



## desert dude (May 19, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Desert dude, I have a real question for you. If Zimmerman had approached Treyvon, and Treyvon had been armed, would he be justified in shooting Zimmerman? I mean, TM could then claim that Z harrassed him, and he "Feared for his life" because he was being followed by a white man. White men have been known to be racist towards African Americans. White men in trucks have been known to attack African Americans. Please explain your position.


I want to answer this one again, with an alternate scenario:

Suppose Trayvon had succeeded in killing Zimmerman by bashing his brains out on the sidewalk? Would Trayvon have been shielded by Florida's SYG law? I think the answer is yes, Trayvon would not have been charged. Trayvon could have claimed that he was pursued and assaulted by Zimmerman and he defended himself. He saw that Zimmerman was armed and Trayvon reasonably feared for his life and he had to use lethal force to defend himself. There are no witnesses to refute that claim. Given the evidence, I would buy that claim and agree that Trayvon was shielded by SYG.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You don't have to "become a vegetable", or die, before you are allowed to use lethal force. You just have to reasonably believe you are about to be murdered or severely injured. I think Zimmerman use of force was reasonable in this circumstance.


again just because you are losing a fist fight does not mean you have to shoot to kill..I guess when kids get into a tussle at school they can now just kill each other ??? I know your type ( that beat woman but scared to fight a man) wish that you can shoot to kill when you are losing but this is not the case. None of his injurys look life threating and the fact that he refused to go to the hospital is very telling


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Yeah, So what?


I know you are to stupid to understand what it means..If you have childern go ask them to explain what it means. This whole mess could have been avoided by Zimmerman the woman beater...this is per the police..again go ask someone to explain it to you


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I want to answer this one again, with an alternate scenario:
> 
> Suppose Trayvon had succeeded in killing Zimmerman by bashing his brains out on the sidewalk? Would Trayvon have been shielded by Florida's SYG law? I think the answer is yes, Trayvon would not have been charged. Trayvon could have claimed that he was pursued and assaulted by Zimmerman and he defended himself. He saw that Zimmerman was armed and Trayvon reasonably feared for his life and he had to use lethal force to defend himself. There are no witnesses to refute that claim. Given the evidence, I would buy that claim and agree that Trayvon was shielded by SYG.


so now you have to go make believe to try and make a point..WTF keep it real or keep it moving...pure bitchness


----------



## Mindmelted (May 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> again just because you are losing a fist fight does not mean you have to shoot to kill..I guess when kids get into a tussle at school they can now just kill each other ??? I know your type ( that beat woman but scared to fight a man) wish that you can shoot to kill when you are losing but this is not the case. None of his injurys look life threating and the fact that he refused to go to the hospital is very telling




Dont know what world you live in! But kids do that now to each other and dont try and say they dont.

The fuckers kill each other for fucking shoes!!!!!


----------



## desert dude (May 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> again just because you are losing a fist fight does not mean you have to shoot to kill..I guess when kids get into a tussle at school they can now just kill each other ???* I know your type* ( that beat woman but scared to fight a man) wish that you can shoot to kill when you are losing but this is not the case. None of his injurys look life threating and the fact that he refused to go to the hospital is very telling


No, you don't. You don't know me at all. If you and me were having a beer together, you would be completely at ease and with good reason. You're just "profiling" me.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Dont know what world you live in! But kids do that now to each other and dont try and say they dont.
> 
> The fuckers kill each other for fucking shoes!!!!!


and where did I say this was right..its wrong and they need to be put in jail if they do that type of shit..just like bitchmade Zimmerman


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> No, you don't. You don't know me at all. If you and me were having a beer together, you would be completely at ease and with good reason. You're just "profiling" me.


all depends on what type of beer you drinking


----------



## desert dude (May 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> all depends on what type of beer you drinking


I'll buy, you choose the beer.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I'll buy, you choose the beer.


sorry I don't drink with men who defend women beaters


----------



## desert dude (May 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> sorry I don't drink with men who defend women beaters


That's OK. I don't drink with profilers.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> That's OK. I don't drink with profilers.


well hell WTF you and Zimmerman going to do when you hang with your bitchmade buddy at the bar


----------



## desert dude (May 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> well hell WTF you and Zimmerman going to do when you hang with your bitchmade buddy at the bar


We'll probably be profiling guys like you. Why all the hating on women? Aren't we all "bitchmade"? You profiling women now, too?


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> We'll probably be profiling guys like you. Why all the hating on women? Aren't we all "bitchmade"? You profiling women now, too?


lol ..no sir we all are not bitchmade but glad to see you are owning your bitchness. I was made to be a man and defend women not beat them. I don't pretend to be the police and kill innocent people. I don't shoot to kill just because I'm losing a fight.


----------



## desert dude (May 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> lol ..no sir we all are not bitchmade but glad to see you are owning your bitchness. I was made to be a man and defend women not beat them. I don't pretend to be the police and kill innocent people. I don't shoot to kill just because I'm losing a fight.


You just pretend to be judge, jury and executioner on the internet. Did you sleep at a Holiday Inn last night too?


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You just pretend to be judge, jury and executioner on the internet. Did you sleep at a Holiday Inn last night too?


what ever dude...
Fact- Zimmerman has put his hands on a female ( more then once )..like I said I don't fuck with women beaters or fuckers who touch kids or elders, but I see that you do


----------



## desert dude (May 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> what ever dude...
> Fact- Zimmerman has put his hands on a female ( more then once )..like I said I don't fuck with women beaters or fuckers who touch kids or elders, but I see that you do


BS. The Zimmerman-girlfriend thing was a "he said, she said" incident. They both had restraining orders against each other. Anybody who is remotely familiar with the breakdown of a marriage/relationship knows these things are usually just mud-slinging exercises.

You just want Zimmerman to be guilty of a crime so you resort to character assassination because you have no facts to support his guilt in the shooting of young Mr. Martin.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> well i see that the prosecutor angela corey just prosecuted a case and won....she convicted a woman who has never been arrested in her life....the woman convicted has 3 kids and a p.h.d.
> ...this woman fired a warning shot that struck nobody..to scare her ex boyfriend from beating her...this piece of crap ex bf has a history of beating women...he also had a restraining order on him from this woman.....this woman got 20 years! ...she argued stand your ground and lost...i think this woman should have never been charged in the first place and the police should have arrested the piece of shit boyfriend...but this is the same prosecutor who is coming for this turd zimmerman. zimm is getting convicted.


all about setting precedent.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> At least that is one true statement. If Zimmerman had not gone out that night, none of this would have happened. Of course, the same can be said of Trayvon. If Trayvon had not gone to visit his father in Sanford this never would have happened. If Zimmerman's father had not retired in Florida this never would have happened.
> 
> Destiny brought these two together on that cool rainy night in Florida. Neither of them was committing a crime until they got together. Zimmerman was a moron. Trayvon was an imbecile. Trayvon lost. It's that simple.


no, the cops called it ultimately avoidable by zimmerman for repeatedly following martin and not identifying himself.

desert douche.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> What I want the rule to be is this: I can ask you a question in Florida, or any other state in the union. You can be annoyed at my question, and you can even tell me to fuck off. I can watch you and call the police because I think you are acting suspiciously. You don't get to assault me with impunity because I asked you a question. If you do assault me then I get to defend myself. That is pretty much what happened.


lol, desert douche is making up lies now.

dumbass.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You don't have to "become a vegetable", or die, before you are allowed to use lethal force. You just have to reasonably believe you are about to be murdered or severely injured. I think Zimmerman use of force was reasonable in this circumstance.


if i ever find out who you are, i'll follow you around, start a fight with you, throw it, then shoot you dead.

i expect your dead corpse to be perfectly ok with that.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I want to answer this one again, with an alternate scenario:
> 
> Suppose Trayvon had succeeded in killing Zimmerman by bashing his brains out on the sidewalk? Would Trayvon have been shielded by Florida's SYG law? I think the answer is yes, Trayvon would not have been charged. Trayvon could have claimed that he was pursued and assaulted by Zimmerman and he defended himself. He saw that Zimmerman was armed and Trayvon reasonably feared for his life and he had to use lethal force to defend himself. There are no witnesses to refute that claim. Given the evidence, I would buy that claim and agree that Trayvon was shielded by SYG.


how much you want to bet he would have been arrested and held instead of let to walk?

you are obviously not familiar with the stellar police work of the sanford pd.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> BS. The Zimmerman-girlfriend thing was a "he said, she said" incident. They both had restraining orders against each other. Anybody who is remotely familiar with the breakdown of a marriage/relationship knows these things are usually just mud-slinging exercises.
> 
> You just want Zimmerman to be guilty of a crime so you resort to character assassination because you have no facts to support his guilt in the shooting of young Mr. Martin.


it's not character assassination, this is what happens in a court of law. past is prologue. how he handled himself in previous situations is relevant to how he conducted
himself that night.

what was his past like? stood outside his ex-fiancee's place until he could finally force his way in, picked her up, threw her on the bed, hit her in the mouth with an open hand and scowled "how does that feel?!?".

private security gig, drunken woman, he picks up the bitch and throws her, twisting her ankle.

seems like zimmerman likes to pick up women and throw them.

not to mention the whole incident where a cop tells him to stand down several times after identifying himself, and zimm says "i don't care who the fuck you are" and proceeds to assault the guy who's just doing his job.

chasing down motorists who he perceives as having spat at him? yep, he does that too.

what did papa zimm say about baby boy zimm? he "turns the other cheek"? LOL!

zimm turns the other cheek, and i am marie of romania.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, the cops called it ultimately avoidable by zimmerman for repeatedly following martin and not identifying himself.
> 
> desert douche.


Absolutely true it could have been avoided by Zimmerman, good thing for him he was legally allowed to NOT avoid the situation and it has no bearing on the outcome. Just because you CAN avoid something, doesn't mean you HAVE to avoid something. It's meaningless to the case, he will possibly be convicted based on other facts, but not that one. That's why desert dude said "so what?" and he was exactly right.

How do you repeatedly follow someone when it's just one instance and you never stopped following? Did he do it on other occasions?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Absolutely true it could have been avoided by Zimmerman, good thing for him he was legally allowed to NOT avoid the situation and it has no bearing on the outcome. Just because you CAN avoid something, doesn't mean you HAVE to avoid something. It's meaningless to the case, he will possibly be convicted based on other facts, but not that one. That's why desert dude said "so what?" and he was exactly right.
> 
> How do you repeatedly follow someone when it's just one instance and you never stopped following? Did he do it on other occasions?


one instance? go read the reports.

zimm left his house in the southwest quadrant of the complex going north. 

martin was coming from a cut through to the northwest of the zimm's path because the gates close at 7pm. contact #1.

zimm then takes his truck and parks it at the place he describes on the 911 call (past the mailboxes, make a left) directly in between martin and his path home. martin walks past the clubhouse, maybe stopping to take shelter for the rain while he talks to his girlfriend.

martin continues home and sees the guy who contacted him before now parked in between him and his path home, contact #2 is made, martin runs.

zimm had not just one, but TWO chances to identify himself to this "suspicious person", who is doing nothing more then walking home and talking on the phone using a headset.

after martin ran and lost zimm, he went back to talking on his phone, but his path home is still cut off by zimm. he tries to go home, but contact #3 is made with zimm now on the other side of his truck, following martin YET AGAIN.

"why are you following me?", martin asks.

"what are you doing here?" zimm angrily blurts back.

line drops. scuffle in grass ensues.

zimm never identified himself. ever. had 3 chances to do it.

ultimately avoidable by zimmerman means his actions caused the whole tragedy.

angela corey just set some pretty rigorous precedent, too. watch out.


----------



## doc111 (May 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> wow you give me the sympathy link to Zimmerman.Funny as they tell his life story they forgot to mention how he was arrested for domestic violence and the case about him pushing a police officer. and it was my understanding was the black male he saw was the same one they had caught later ( who actually was a minor wo lived in the area ), so again does Zimmerman think all blacks steal ???


*Sigh*


Look, you asked for a link, I'm assuming, to show that black males had been breaking in to area homes.........I provided it. How did we get from "black males breaking in to area homes" to "Zimmerman thinks all blacks steal"? To answer your question, I have no idea if he "thinks all blacks steal".


----------



## afrawfraw (May 19, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I want to answer this one again, with an alternate scenario:
> 
> Suppose Trayvon had succeeded in killing Zimmerman by bashing his brains out on the sidewalk? Would Trayvon have been shielded by Florida's SYG law? I think the answer is yes, Trayvon would not have been charged. Trayvon could have claimed that he was pursued and assaulted by Zimmerman and he defended himself. He saw that Zimmerman was armed and Trayvon reasonably feared for his life and he had to use lethal force to defend himself. There are no witnesses to refute that claim. Given the evidence, I would buy that claim and agree that Trayvon was shielded by SYG.


Treyvon would not have been charged!?

I think you meant, "Treyvon Martin shouldn't be charged in this situation." We all know he would have been in custody with charges within 24hrs.


----------



## londonfog (May 19, 2012)

doc111 said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> 
> Look, you asked for a link, I'm assuming, to show that black males had been breaking in to area homes.........I provided it. How did we get from "black males breaking in to area homes" to "Zimmerman thinks all blacks steal"? To answer your question, I have no idea if he "thinks all blacks steal".


Thanks for the link, but damn why did I have to read so much bullshit about the Zim.. I mean that link had me reading shit like how easy he was to potty train and what suit he wore to his middle school sweetheart dance kiss-ass


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "why are you following me?", martin asks.
> 
> "what are you doing here?" zimm angrily blurts back.
> 
> line drops. scuffle in grass ensues.


That has the makings of a blockbuster gay porno.


----------



## bundee1 (May 20, 2012)

And then Zimmerman let go of Martins hand and he descended into the frozen depths forever.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 22, 2012)

So now we have a witness changing her mind from not sure who was on top to, it was _definitely_ Zimmerman on top.

Then we have the witness still confirming that Trayvon was on top, beating Zimmerman "MMA style", but now he's not sure who was yelling for help. Interesting, almost like they feel compelled to toe the public outrage, so as not to be pariahs. Bad news for Zimmerman.

But I want to make sure I have this straight, Trayvon is beating the shit out of Zimmerman "MMA style" and yet it's possibly him screaming for his life at the same time? That's still the story of the eye witness, that the screaming for help was happening at the same time the beating was occurring. I guess, but I think it would be the person at the receiving end of a beating that would typically be screaming for help.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> So now we have a witness changing her mind from not sure who was on top to, it was _definitely_ Zimmerman on top.
> 
> Then we have the witness still confirming that Trayvon was on top, beating Zimmerman "MMA style", but now he's not sure who was yelling for help. Interesting, almost like they feel compelled to toe the public outrage, so as not to be pariahs. Bad news for Zimmerman.
> 
> But I want to make sure I have this straight, Trayvon is beating the shit out of Zimmerman "MMA style" and yet it's possibly him screaming for his life at the same time? That's still the story of the eye witness, that the screaming for help was happening at the same time the beating was occurring. I guess, but I think it would be the person at the receiving end of a beating that would typically be screaming for help.


eyewitness testimony is mostly going to be garbage in this case.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 22, 2012)

JamesRustler said:


> wow you guys get some big threads at riu 6300 posts.


Well we have a lot of self righteous blow hards on here that like to pretend they were there and actually know something about the case.



JamesRustler said:


> Is travon martin the kid that got shot awile back?


yes


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Well we have a lot of self righteous blow hards on here that like to pretend they were there and actually know something about the case.
> 
> 
> yes


how's the e-hitting on kona and kuroi going? you stacking up that e-pussy?

LOL!


----------



## Gyroscope (May 22, 2012)

Hello Mr Blow Hard,
I have more pussy than I can handle !!
Thanks for asking !!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Hello Mr Blow Hard,
> I have more pussy than I can handle !!
> Thanks for asking !!


we have 4 pussies in our house.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we have 4 pussies in our house.


3 besides you ??
LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> 3 besides you ??
> LOL


we gonna do this again? let me go have a smoke and a beer first.


----------



## DelSlow (May 22, 2012)

What do you guys think zim will get convicted of? I say manslaughter at the very least.


----------



## Harrekin (May 22, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> What do you guys think zim will get convicted of? I say manslaughter at the very least.


He has a doctor willing to state he had defensive injuries, Zimm will walk, it's not right but it's legal thanks to SYG...so why is this still being discussed? Lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> 3 besides you ??
> LOL





UncleBuck said:


> we gonna do this again? let me go have a smoke and a beer first.


nah, not feeling it. being bricktop's bastard daughter/gay lover is a tough enough sentence in life.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He has a doctor willing to state he had defensive injuries, Zimm will walk, it's not right but it's legal thanks to SYG...so why is this still being discussed? Lol.


SYG only applies to martin. he was chased 3 times by a man who never identified himself.

if you fire a round into the air and get 20 years, think about what you'll get for chasing someone down 3 times and firing a round into their chest.

"ultimately avoidable by zimmerman"


----------



## Gyroscope (May 22, 2012)

So 3 pussies besides you then ??
I bet you house smells fishy. You smoke those filthy fucking cigs too ? You better give those things up while you can still get around boy.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> So 3 pussies besides you then ??
> I bet you house smells fishy. You smoke those filthy fucking cigs too ? You better give those things up while you can still get around boy.


nobody likes a quitter. or a tool, like a gyroscope


----------



## Gyroscope (May 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nobody likes a quitter. or a tool, like a gyroscope


At least tools have a use unlike useless internet blow hards like yourself


----------



## Harrekin (May 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> SYG only applies to martin. he was chased 3 times by a man who never identified himself.
> 
> if you fire a round into the air and get 20 years, think about what you'll get for chasing someone down 3 times and firing a round into their chest.
> 
> "ultimately avoidable by zimmerman"


With that logic ANY case could be "ultimately avoidable". 

Wait and see, murder 2?

Bitch please...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> At least tools have a use unlike useless internet blow hards like yourself


i don't think bricktop's sock puppet account/gay lover has any room to speak about being an internet blow hard.

are you bricktop's power bottom, or does it go the other way around?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 22, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> With that logic ANY case could be "ultimately avoidable".
> 
> Wait and see, murder 2?
> 
> Bitch please...


Thought the phrase was, "nigga pleas." What do we expect from a ginger.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't think bricktop's sock puppet account/gay lover has any room to speak about being an internet blow hard.
> 
> are you bricktop's power bottom, or does it go the other way around?



You should have been banned long before BT ever was. BLOW HARD


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You should have been banned long before BT ever was. BLOW HARD


yes, let the butt hurt out. let it all out.

meanwhile, somebody call the waaaaaaaahhhhhhhmbulance for this guy. he misses bricktop the blow hard, his gay lover and confidante.

LOL!


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You should have been banned long before BT ever was. BLOW HARD


What has Bucky done wrong? Besides thinking global warming is real and other stupid ideas liberals have. But I don't blame him, it's all that fluoride contaminated weed he smokes.


----------



## budlover13 (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> At least tools have a use unlike useless internet blow hards like yourself


Now UB's post:

"nobody likes a quitter. or a tool, like a gyroscope




"

got you to break the name-calling rule. 

i think he won that round 

idk, i'm high right now


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> What has Bucky done wrong? Besides thinking global warming is real and other stupid ideas liberals have. But I don't blame him, it's all that fluoride contaminated weed he smokes.


no fluoride in my water supply. otherwise i'd be a communist, not just a liberal.

you have evidence to disprove the theory of anthropogenic climate change? write a peer-reviewed paper and collect your nobel prize.

LOL!


----------



## budlover13 (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You should have been banned long before BT ever was. BLOW HARD


He did it again


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Now UB's post:
> 
> "nobody likes a quitter. or a tool, like a gyroscope
> 
> ...


you missed the epic james rustler!


----------



## budlover13 (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you missed the epic james rustler!


And i gotta cut out now unfortunately.

Got an early day at the dentist tomorrow :/


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

I think I called him a blow hard before that didn't I ? Anyway who cares. I was just trying to help out the new guy and warn him of blow hards like Bucky...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I think I called him a blow hard before that didn't I ? Anyway who cares. I was just trying to help out the new guy and warn him of blow hards like Bucky...


how does bricktop's dick taste? like bengay and mothballs?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you missed the epic james rustler!


I liked James better than Wordz.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I liked James better than Wordz.


i so wished he were real. alas, too good to be true.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, let the butt hurt out. let it all out.
> 
> meanwhile, somebody call the waaaaaaaahhhhhhhmbulance for this guy. he misses bricktop the blow hard, his gay lover and confidante.
> 
> LOL!


Wow you already went for your famous go to move !!
Whenever confronted, call them gay. Tomorrow he will be their champion, lol. 
Blow hard


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Absolutely true it could have been avoided by Zimmerman, good thing for him he was legally allowed to NOT avoid the situation and it has no bearing on the outcome. *Just because you CAN avoid something, doesn't mean you HAVE to avoid something.* It's meaningless to the case, he will possibly be convicted based on other facts, but not that one. That's why desert dude said "so what?" and he was exactly right.
> 
> How do you repeatedly follow someone when it's just one instance and you never stopped following? Did he do it on other occasions?


When you are carrying a concealed firearm, it does mean just that. Legal pros call it the "higher standard of care" for which the armed party is responsible. cn


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how does bricktop's dick taste? like bengay and mothballs?



I wouldn't know. How did those little kids taste that you diddled and lost your only job over ??


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no fluoride in my water supply. otherwise i'd be a communist, not just a liberal.
> 
> you have evidence to disprove the theory of anthropogenic climate change? write a peer-reviewed paper and collect your nobel prize.
> 
> LOL!


What I don't understand is how people ascribe a Communist plot to an element on the far right side of the periodic table. cn


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> When you are carrying a concealed firearm, it does mean just that. Legal pros call it the "higher standard of care" for which the armed party is responsible. cn


That doesn't stop cops or our guys in the armed forces, now does it? If Zimmerman gets off and Obama gets re-elected, perhaps the military will recruit Zimmerman for Uganda.


----------



## DelSlow (May 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> What I don't understand is how people ascribe a Communist plot to an element on the far right side of the periodic table. cn


I always have to think really hard to analyze some of your posts, but that one I got! Funny cn


----------



## Harrekin (May 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Thought the phrase was, "nigga pleas." What do we expect from a ginger.


Sorry I thought they were interchangeable, I don't speak "inner city American" very well, so thank you for the correction.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> That doesn't stop cops or our guys in the armed forces, now does it? If Zimmerman gets off and Obama gets re-elected, perhaps the military will recruit Zimmerman for Uganda.


It applies to our guys in uniform as well. The news tells us about the very small proportion who violate the standard. It's the casino principle in reverse: if all you hear is the noise of the losers, it's very easy to tar the silent decent majority with the same brush. And that way ... nobody wins. The problem can only be fought by fighting ignorance, including ignorance or misinformation that is the result, intended or not, of the way we get our information about what's beyond our immediate neighborhood. It is every intelligent person's duty to question the too-easy conclusions. ~sigh~ cn


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It applies to our guys in uniform as well. The news tells us about the very small proportion who violate the standard. It's the casino principle in reverse: if all you hear is the noise of the losers, it's very easy to tar the silent decent majority with the same brush. And that way ... nobody wins. The problem can only be fought by fighting ignorance, including ignorance or misinformation that is the result, intended or not, of the way we get our information about what's beyond our immediate neighborhood. It is every intelligent person's duty to question the too-easy conclusions. ~sigh~ cn


It's only the very small proportion who gun down kids armed with candy and caffeine drinks, who are high. Yet look at the riots which will happen when Zimmerman walks. But wtf will he care? He's going to be a millionaire with all the Trayvon story exclusives he'll give. That one guy already is rich making a Trayvon hoodie target poster.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I wouldn't know. How did those little kids taste that you diddled and lost your only job over ??


see, now you're just making stuff up.

i don't have to make stuff up. you're clearly lodged under bricktop's wrinkly old ballsack.


----------



## Harrekin (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I wouldn't know. How did those little kids taste that you diddled and lost your only job over ??


Now accusing someone of being a pedder-ass just cos you're losing is just going too far, even for the politics section.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Now accusing someone of being a pedder-ass just cos you're losing is just going too far, even for the politics section.


it's OK, him and dizzle are accusing me of being a pederast in here while hitting on e-ladies in another thread. 

kinda sends some really odd and creepy as fuck mixed messages about what's going on in their brains.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's OK, him and dizzle are accusing me of being a pederast in here while hitting on e-ladies in another thread.
> 
> kinda sends some really odd and creepy as fuck mixed messages about what's going on in their brains.



I didn't see Dizzle in here tonight, Uncle Pervy

I read it in here a couple of weeks ago and you didn't deny it then either.


----------



## Harrekin (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's OK, him and dizzle are accusing me of being a pederast in here while hitting on e-ladies in another thread.
> 
> kinda sends some really odd and creepy as fuck mixed messages about what's going on in their brains.


I mean if you really hadve been caught exposing yourself to an 8 year old, people would know, cos you would've had to go door to door....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> What I don't understand is how people ascribe a Communist plot to an element on the far right side of the periodic table. cn


You should have a weekly column in your local news paper! Such the cunning linguist


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I didn't see Dizzle in here tonight, Uncle Pervy
> 
> I read it in here a couple of weeks ago and you didn't deny it then either.


it's kind of ridiculous to deny something like that, only gives it more legs.

if it were true that i was caught diddling kids, why am i still farting it up with bricktop sock puppets and posting about my chickens?

use your head, and not the one that's telling you to seek out e-pussy.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's kind of ridiculous to deny something like that, only gives it more legs.
> 
> if it were true that i was caught diddling kids, why am i still farting it up with bricktop sock puppets and posting about my chickens?
> 
> use your head, and not the one that's telling you to seek out e-pussy.


All this time and I never would have guessed that you were a diddler. 8 year olds too ? Did you get some kind of shock parole or something ?


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Harrekin (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> All this time and I never would have guessed that you were a diddler. 8 year olds too ? Did you get some kind of shock parole or something ?


What are you ten? You never seen the Epic Chronicles of The Dude? 

You should watch it, it'll teach you how to tie a whole room together with just a rug.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

I didn't know that was Buck....


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I didn't know that was Buck....


you seem bitter, bricktop.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

Nice try Uncle Pervy


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> All this time and I never would have guessed that you were a diddler. 8 year olds too ? Did you get some kind of shock parole or something ?


What's the story with this accusation?


----------



## Harrekin (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Nice try Uncle Pervy


So much fail, you get the full quartet...


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's the story with this accusation?



PM sent.......


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I didn't know that was Buck....


how's that e-pussy coming along?


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how's that e-pussy coming along?



Not too bad.
How's the kiddie porn download cumming ?
Did you really lose your job because you diddled a kid ?


----------



## Harrekin (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Not too bad.
> How's the kiddie porn download cumming ?
> Did you really lose your job because you diddled a kid ?


You made the claim so the onus of proof is on you...care to prove your accusations?

My advice, jump off the fail-train before it crashes...

Retard.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You made the claim so the onus of proof is on you...care to prove your accusations?
> 
> My advice, jump off the fail-train before it crashes...
> 
> Retard.



I was just asking. OOOOOooooooo I better get off of the dereaded fail train, lol. 

Don't hold it against me because I am retarded. At least I don't diddle kids.....

Good night Blow hards. LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Not too bad.
> How's the kiddie porn download cumming ?
> Did you really lose your job because you diddled a kid ?


you'll get some e-pussy some day.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I was just asking. OOOOOooooooo I better get off of the dereaded fail train, lol.
> 
> Don't hold it against me because I am retarded. At least I don't diddle kids.....
> 
> Good night Blow hards. LOL


goodnight, bricktop.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you'll get some e-pussy some day.


Yes and karma will get you too, Diddler.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Yes and karma will get you too, Diddler.


i thought it was nighty night time for the master of e-pussy?


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

Good night Uncle Pervy.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Good night Uncle Pervy.


psychologists call your behavior transference or projection, e-perv.


----------



## Harrekin (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Good night Uncle Pervy.


You definately are ten, but now I'm pretty sure you're a girl too, need to get the last word much?


----------



## Harrekin (May 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I was just asking. OOOOOooooooo I better get off of the dereaded fail train, lol.
> 
> Don't hold it against me because I am retarded. At least I don't diddle kids.....
> 
> Good night Blow hards. LOL


*Dreaded ...retard.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You definately are ten, but now I'm pretty sure you're a girl too, need to get the last word much?


i think i figured it out. 

gyroscope is one of bricktop's hired whores.


----------



## Harrekin (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i think i figured it out.
> 
> gyroscope is one of bricktop's hired whores.


Clearly the kind that likes to be tied up and have the shit kicked out of them too by his demeanour on here, he's like some little slut crying for more punishment.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> When you are carrying a concealed firearm, it does mean just that. Legal pros call it the "higher standard of care" for which the armed party is responsible. cn


That's a solid argument.

I guess, regarding that requirement, it comes down to whether the jury thinks following someone in your neighborhood for the purpose of asking them a question is a violation of that higher standard. I think they would have to determine that Zimmerman should have reasonably expected to be attacked for that action and should have avoided it.

The legal experts I'm watching and listening to are mostly saying that 2nd degree murder is a longshot and the ultimately avoidable argument has no merit.

It's only getting more interesting as this thing progresses.


----------



## doc111 (May 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> That's a solid argument.
> 
> I guess, regarding that requirement, it comes down to whether the jury thinks following someone in your neighborhood for the purpose of asking them a question is a violation of that higher standard. I think they would have to determine that Zimmerman should have reasonably expected to be attacked for that action and should have avoided it.
> 
> ...


If it can be shown that Zimmerman started the PHYSICAL confrontation, then I think he's fucked. Without that, I think this case will fizzle pretty quickly at trial. Being physically attacked causes everything else to pretty much fly out the window. If he was in fear for his life he has every right to defend himself. The fact that he has documented injuries (no matter how minor) makes it tough to say he couldn't have feared for his life. Eyewitness testimony won't mean much if there are conflicting stories so the jury will be left with actual physical evidence. There's not a whole lot of that suggesting who started the physical confrontation (ie., video evidence). We'll see what rabbits the prosecution pulls out of their hat. They obviously think they have an ace in the hole, but so did the Casey Anthony prosecution.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> That's a solid argument.
> 
> I guess, regarding that requirement, it comes down to whether the jury thinks following someone in your neighborhood for the purpose of asking them a question is a violation of that higher standard.


lol, you must be blind or ignorant of the facts of this case.

martin and zimmerman crossed paths several times! never once did zimmerman identify himself. he has the chance to do so in the 911 call itself. he had the chance to do so when they first crossed paths and zimmerman decided he looked suspicious and called 911. he had a final chance to identify himself before the final confrontation.

he was not interested in asking any questions, he was interested in trying to detain one of those assholes who was always getting away.

just fuck. jesus fucking christ.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, you must be blind or ignorant of the facts of this case.
> 
> martin and zimmerman crossed paths several times! never once did zimmerman identify himself. he has the chance to do so in the 911 call itself. he had the chance to do so when they first crossed paths and zimmerman decided he looked suspicious and called 911. he had a final chance to identify himself before the final confrontation.
> 
> ...


Lighten up Francis. Who the hell said anything about him _identifying_ himself? I was talking about him following him to ask him his business, which is not conjecture, it's fact.

If I'm not mistaken and I'm not, Trayvon's girlfriend stated that as they encountered each other near the sidewalk, she heard Zimmerman *ask* Trayvon what he was doing there (first and only thing out of his mouth). If he wasn't following him to ask him a question, why is that the first thing he did? You make yourself look like a dumbshit when you take that tone, at the same time being absolutely wrong.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Lighten up Francis. Who the hell said anything about him _identifying_ himself? I was talking about him following him to ask him his business, which is not conjecture, it's fact.


he had two chances to do that before and didn't.

it was only after chasing the poor kid around for a third time that he angrily blurted out "what are you doing here?"

if he was only interested in asking him his business, he had two perfect chances to do so and didn't.

what did he want to do instead? he tells dispatch exactly what he wanted to do. "these assholes always get away" and 'have the cops call me for my location' (because i'm going after this asshole, he ain't getting away).

"ultimately avoidable by zimmerman"

you live in some kind of fairy tale dumbshit world if you think he just wanted to ask him his business.


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

I can't believe how many of you fucking simple minded, nothing better to do, should be fisting their assholes, crybabys that probably still live with their moms but have the social wherewithal to argue laws, are still bitching and moaning here. Bunch of fucking confused bickering children, this is a weed forum, chill out and smoke some herb. Untangle your panties from your assholes and have some red wine ya fucking bitches. Must be that time of the month, what are you all on the same cycle??

Uncle Buck, sorry but you seem like King Douche to me. Just saying man, it's the way you come across.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I can't believe how many of you fucking simple minded, nothing better to do, should be fisting their assholes, crybabys that probably still live with their moms but have the social wherewithal to argue laws, are still bitching and moaning here. Bunch of fucking confused bickering children, this is a weed forum, chill out and smoke some herb. Untangle your panties from your assholes and have some red wine ya fucking bitches. Must be that time of the month, what are you all on the same cycle??
> 
> Uncle Buck, sorry but you seem like King Douche to me. Just saying man, it's the way you come across.


i'm not worried about the opinion of a guy who's fisting his asshole.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he had two chances to do that before and didn't.
> 
> it was only after chasing the poor kid around for a third time that he angrily blurted out "what are you doing here?"
> 
> ...


I think it's completely plausible that he wanted to find out if he belonged in the neighborhood and tried to achieve that with a verbal query. It would be perfectly consistent with his story. The fact that he didn't do it previously, has no bearing on whether or not that was his intentions as he was following him. You're simply mentally convicting him ahead of time and drawing biased conclusions based on that predetermined guilt. I'm trying to look at this like a juror, which begins with a presumption of innocence. 

You may be right, but it's pure conjecture on your part.


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

Nah I said you SHOULD be fisting your asshole but you are here posting nonsense instead. Your asshole has needs and I am sure you have small hands so ...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I think it's completely plausible that he wanted to find out if he belonged in the neighborhood and tried to achieve that with a verbal query. It would be perfectly consistent with his story. The fact that he didn't do it previously, has no bearing on whether or not that was his intentions as he was following him. You're simply mentally convicting him ahead of time and drawing biased conclusions based on that predetermined guilt. I'm trying to look at this like a juror, which begins with a presumption of innocence.
> 
> You may be right, but it's pure conjecture on your part.


2 perfectly good chances to ask him what he's doing there, he had no interest in doing though so he didn't.

by the time he followed him for a third time, that's stalking.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Nah I said you SHOULD be fisting your asshole but you are here posting nonsense instead. Your asshole has needs and I am sure you have small hands so ...


dude, if you want to see dudes fisting their assholes, just hop on chatroulette.

i don't share your taste in watching men fist their own assholes, douchebag.


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

Ahhh dude you are totally misunderstanding me. So, here's what you do, you take YOUR fist, put it in YOUR asshole. And you don't have to watch, you can look away if that's your thing. Just insert, remove, and repeat. I am sure you will get it. I believe in you! I mean you are the smart one here right?


----------



## DelSlow (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> dude, if you want to see dudes fisting their assholes, just hop on chatroulette.
> 
> i don't share your taste in watching men fist their own assholes, douchebag.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Ahhh dude you are totally misunderstanding me. So, here's what you do, you take YOUR fist, put it in YOUR asshole. And you don't have to watch, you can look away if that's your thing. Just insert, remove, and repeat. I am sure you will get it. I believe in you! I mean you are the smart one here right?


dude, i get it. you want to watch guys fist their assholes. you get off on instructing them. i get it.

take your homosexual fantasies elsewhere. the internet is the wild wild west of porn, i'm sure you'll find the gay ass fisting you so desire.


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

Do you get? Do you really get it man?????


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

Are you a white male?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Do you get?


i'm sorry, i don't speak gay caveman.


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sorry, i don't speak gay caveman.


Oh so you are grammar police as well?? Watch out everyone, Uncle Buck is on the prowl!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Are you a white male?


dude, take it to a gay fetish website. this is a weed growing website. untangle your panties and chill out.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Oh so you are grammar police as well?? Watch out everyone, Uncle Buck is on the prowl!


i'm just chilling.

you're the one on the prowl for white males who will fist their ass according to your instruction.


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> dude, take it to a gay fetish website. this is a weed growing website. untangle your panties and chill out.


So, you won't admit that you are a white male and probably more racist than anyone on this site? Yeah I know your type, it's just like the priests who preach against gays but are out sucking altar boy dick every chance they get. You are basically an Uncle TOM, not Uncle Buck, he was kind of funny and acceptable. You are a piece of shit hater of your own race and you should probably be keel hauled but since we are in a civil society that won't happen.


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

Uncle Ben hates white people! Everyone be careful of your whiteness. He may turn your own comments back on you in a more intelligent manner....


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> So, you won't admit that you are a white male and probably more racist than anyone on this site? Yeah I know your type, it's just like the priests who preach against gays but are out sucking altar boy dick every chance they get. You are basically an Uncle TOM, not Uncle Buck, he was kind of funny and acceptable. You are a piece of shit hater of your own race and you should probably be keel hauled but since we are in a civil society that won't happen.


you seem bitter. follow this advice.

*

this is a weed forum, chill out and smoke some herb. Untangle your panties from your assholes and have some red wine ya fucking bitch​




*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Uncle Ben hates white people! Everyone be careful of your whiteness. He may turn your own comments back on you in a more intelligent manner....


who the fuck is uncle ben, you three tooth having, inbred ass-fister?


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

That's my new name for you. I don't want to disgrace a good name like Uncle Buck. You seem to have already done that though ...


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

Ahhhhhh Uncle Buck, now I can never watch that movie the same way. You ruined it, you asshat you RUINED IT!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That's my new name for you. I don't want to disgrace a good name like Uncle Buck. You seem to have already done that though ...


you sure uncle ben won't mind?

maybe you should ask him if he'll fist his ass for you.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Ahhhhhh Uncle Buck, now I can never watch that movie the same way. You ruined it, you asshat you RUINED IT!!!


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=male+ass+fisting+porn


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you seem bitter. follow this advice.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I am not bitter, I am drunk and bored and you seem like a very easy target so here I am. Enjoy while I am interested, I will move on eventually.


----------



## berkman858 (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you sure uncle ben won't mind?
> 
> maybe you should ask him if he'll fist his ass for you.


That's all you got? Well this may have been a waste of time...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I am not bitter, I am drunk and bored and you seem like a very easy target so here I am. Enjoy while I am interested, I will move on eventually.


jesus man, don't be such a pussy. man up and handle your liquor.

funny how you get all gung ho about gay anal fisting once your inhibitions let down. kinda telling.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That's all you got? Well this may have been a waste of time...


i'm pretty sure you're still a virgin, but if not, that has to be what any skank who has ever thrown you a pity fuck has said to you.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> 2 perfectly good chances to ask him what he's doing there, he had no interest in doing though so he didn't.
> 
> by the time he followed him for a third time, that's stalking.


So, the instance in which they formally acknowledge each other doesn't count because neither of them initiated formal contact on the first two times they came into proximity of each other? I don't think it works that way.

You've been trying to sell this "multiple following" angle for some time now and I gotta say, it doesn't fly. Zimmerman would have to quit the search and return home, then go out for another search for it to count as "multiple". Just because you lose sight of your subject or come into proximity of your subject, doesn't make the continued pursuit a new instance. Stalking in the classic definition only, not the legal definition. You're trying to jam a square peg in a round hole.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> So, the instance in which they formally acknowledge each other doesn't count because neither of them initiated formal contact on the first two times they came into proximity of each other? I don't think it works that way.
> 
> You've been trying to sell this "multiple following" angle for some time now and I gotta say, it doesn't fly. Zimmerman would have to quit the search and return home, then go out for another search for it to count as "multiple". Just because you lose sight of your subject or come into proximity of your subject, doesn't make the continued pursuit a new instance. Stalking in the classic definition only, not the legal definition. You're trying to jam a square peg in a round hole.


the kid ran away from him and he went to go find him again and chase him down. that's stalking.

not to mention zimm blocked off martin's path home. fucked up shit by zimm. not legal. i can't go out and follow some people in my car and cut them off from their home, chase them down multiple times, and not get in some sort of trouble.

that goes double if i'm packing heat.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the kid ran away from him and he went to go find him again and chase him down. that's stalking.
> 
> not to mention zimm blocked off martin's path home. fucked up shit by zimm. not legal. i can't go out and follow some people in my car and cut them off from their home, chase them down multiple times, and not get in some sort of trouble.
> 
> that goes double if i'm packing heat.


I would call it continued pursuit, but we're not going to agree on this one.

All I can say is if all that is illegal as you say, this prosecutor would have charged him with all those counts. She's most likely overcharged him as it is, so I don't think she would miss the opportunity to hit him with more charges.

How did Zim intentionally (your suggestion as accidentally wouldn't matter) cut Trayvon off from his home, if he didn't know where he lived?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I would call it continued pursuit, but we're not going to agree on this one.
> 
> All I can say is if all that is illegal as you say, this prosecutor would have charged him with all those counts. She's most likely overcharged him as it is, so I don't think she would miss the opportunity to hit him with more charges.
> 
> How did Zim intentionally (your suggestion as accidentally wouldn't matter) cut Trayvon off from his home, if he didn't know where he lived?


when did i say intentionally or accidentally?

i just explained for you and everyone else that zimm blocked martin's route home. that's a key thing. kid is just trying to get home and this guy that already gave you the stink eye when you cut through behind the houses (gates close at 7 pm) is now blocking your path home and gets out of his truck and runs after you.

you gonna let this psycho know where you live by heading home?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> when did i say intentionally or accidentally?
> 
> i just explained for you and everyone else that zimm blocked martin's route home. that's a key thing. kid is just trying to get home and this guy that already gave you the stink eye when you cut through behind the houses (gates close at 7 pm) is now blocking your path home and gets out of his truck and runs after you.
> 
> you gonna let this psycho know where you live by heading home?


It seemed you were implying it was intentional with this statement, since accidentally blocking his path home couldn't possibly be illegal.



> not to mention zimm blocked off martin's path home. fucked up shit by zimm. not legal.


I'm still unsure as to why he wouldn't be charged with more if he broke additional laws. This prosecutor doesn't pull any punches.


----------



## chrishydro (May 23, 2012)

Look this is a sad thing, a child lost his life for nothing apparent. With that said follow this and make a note. Once again heart out to the child and the family that lost him. 

The night it happened the police cheif did not arrest him because of the evidence you have seen in the last few days. He has pretty much lost his rep and job so there is another victim. The pros did not send the case to the grand jury because they would have no billed it period. That would have sent this nation into a giant riot and a lot of people would have been hurt, beaten, burned down etc. ABC news altered the video of Zimmerman that night. If you watch it now you can see the paramedics bandages on his face. They got this case, blew it up as a white on black crime and even got Washington involved. Hundreds of people would have been injured had they sent it to a grand jury period. 

With that said the justice dept played all of us for fools and sent this to the courts. Everyone that is close to the case, including the justice department was privy to the evidence that has been released and the evidence that has not been released. 

They did the moral thing by delaying the outcome to save lives however, they broke the law and the special pros will eventualy be charged. Mark my words they played all of you for fools. The Zimmerman guy, that lives in that neighborhood did not get up and say, hey I think I will go kill a child today, the evidence shows that. Funny that ABC uncovers a x gf that says he was a bad person. Everyone of you could be subject to this. I had fights growing up, I argued with people, all of you did. 

ABC showing the 6th grade photo of the kid all day and all night was flat out bullshit. If any of you were to buy into this crap you are just flat out stupid, and if you contiue to think this guy will be convicted of anything you are just flat out wrong. 

Stop insulting each other, stop trying to be the jury, you are not, look at the evidence, even the childs father says it it not his son yelling for help. His own dad, his mom says it is him, the gf says he was scared but the phone call duration with her is not in the evidence as it did not happen. Crazy stuff and dont blame Zimmerman, Dont blame Trayvon, BLAME ABC NEWS they sold you every bit of this and you bought into it. 

May the family find peace, may the child be safe in Heaven but dont let other be hurt, let the jury look at the evidence and deceide.

And stop calling each other names you dont even know each other, Fists in places it is just doing nothing but make you look like idiots. Stick to the facts not what ABC sold you.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> And stop calling each other names...you look like idiots.


thank you, mr. bible thumper for your lovely self ownage.


----------



## chrishydro (May 23, 2012)

Not a bible thumper just dont want people to get stirred up and hurt someone else for something so damm plain in their view. The media ABC news did this. Altering that video was just flat out a crime. Just stupid, flat out dumb as you guys calling each other names and you dont even know each other. 3rd grade crap. Dont have to go to church to know when someone is an idiot.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> ...may the child be safe in Heaven....





chrishydro said:


> Not a bible thumper...


ok..........


----------



## lifegoesonbrah (May 23, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> flat out dumb as you guys calling each other names and you dont even know each other.





chrishydro said:


> ...idiot


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Look this is a sad thing, a child lost his life for nothing apparent. With that said follow this and make a note. Once again heart out to the child and the family that lost him.
> 
> The night it happened the police cheif did not arrest him because of the evidence you have seen in the last few days. He has pretty much lost his rep and job so there is another victim. The pros did not send the case to the grand jury because they would have no billed it period. That would have sent this nation into a giant riot and a lot of people would have been hurt, beaten, burned down etc. ABC news altered the video of Zimmerman that night. If you watch it now you can see the paramedics bandages on his face. They got this case, blew it up as a white on black crime and even got Washington involved. Hundreds of people would have been injured had they sent it to a grand jury period.
> 
> ...


Don't blame Zimmerman..??? Dude STFU and go suck your own cock. When he was told " we don't need you to follow" and then he ignored the advice of the very people he called for help, thats when he received the blame from me. ABC has nothing to do with the 911 tapes I heard. Bitch running around with a gun trying to be Captain Jerk Off. As a gun-owner/CCW myself Zimmerman fucked up. With these rights come a greater responsibility that most are not ready for... again go suck your own cock if you feel Zimmerman is without blame.


----------



## budleydoright (May 23, 2012)

> With these rights come a greater responsibility...


Unfortunately, many who are attracted to guns don't posses the inteligence to know that.


----------



## redivider (May 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Don't blame Zimmerman..??? Dude STFU and go suck your own cock. When he was told " we don't need you to follow" and then he ignored the advice of the very people he called for help, thats when he received the blame from me. ABC has nothing to do with the 911 tapes I heard. Bitch running around with a gun trying to be Captain Jerk Off. As a gun-owner/CCW myself Zimmerman fucked up. With these rights come a greater responsibility that most are not ready for... again go suck your own cock if you feel Zimmerman is without blame.


haven't done a lot of moderating recently... be nice now...


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2012)

redivider said:


> haven't done a lot of moderating recently... be nice now...


ok.....I change my "STFU" to *please use sign language*..and "suck your own cock" to* go enjoy a male rooster*


----------



## budlover13 (May 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ok.....I change my "STFU" to *please be quiet now*..and "suck your own cock" to* go enjoy a male rooster*


Is there any other KIND of rooster? 

Thank you btw.


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Is there any other KIND of rooster?
> 
> Thank you btw.


lol... I guess not


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2012)

Hmmmm is it acceptable to tell someone to go *enjoy a "Blackcock"*


----------



## budleydoright (May 23, 2012)

Only if it's yours!
Perhaps you should download and refer to the NegrAph app for the Android. (anyone here watch Key and Peele?) Mine says Nope!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZugInjQCPI


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Hmmmm is it acceptable to tell someone to go *enjoy a "Blackcock"*


*










​




*


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that your little Blackcock


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> is that your little Blackcock


she's a hen, but we can pretend.


----------



## londonfog (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> she's a hen, but we can pretend.


Get that hen a Blackcock...I just googled Blackcock for a image of the bird and my google filter was off..Glad my wife didn't walk in on me. Would have had a hard time explaining that one..( did I just use the word *hard* )


----------



## Carne Seca (May 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Hmmmm is it acceptable to tell someone to go *enjoy a "Blackcock"*


Oh, HELL yes. Especially if you're in a gay bar.


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Don't blame Zimmerman..??? Dude STFU and go suck your own cock. When he was told " we don't need you to follow" and then he ignored the advice of the very people he called for help, thats when he received the blame from me. ABC has nothing to do with the 911 tapes I heard. Bitch running around with a gun trying to be Captain Jerk Off. As a gun-owner/CCW myself Zimmerman fucked up. With these rights come a greater responsibility that most are not ready for... again go suck your own cock if you feel Zimmerman is without blame.


So you're the civilian dispatcher's little bitch now? You HAVE to do what they say? 

No you fucking don't, stop following this angle, it's retarded. 

And you've heard the tape, it wasn't even an instruction, so get some new material retard.

EDIT: Try using your brain, it's murder 2 and he's out on bail, possibly out of State...it's a bullshit case put on to stop rioting, he'll never be convicted on what's come out. 

Cant wait to say I told you so


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> So you're the civilian dispatcher's little bitch now? You HAVE to do what they say?
> 
> No you fucking don't, stop following this angle, it's retarded.
> 
> ...


this isn't old mcronald's last stand gone down in flames. this is not an 'i told ya so' kind of thing. 

the reason why the advice of the non-emergency dispatch is important is plain: we don't need vigilantism here in the states. hence "we don't need you to do that".

this is why the whole tragedy was described by the police that night as "ultimately avoidable by zimmerman".

that's also why serino wanted to try him for manslaughter the night of after hearing his bullshit story.

that story is blacked out right now, but we will hear it. and it will be laughable bullshit, just as the prosecution has already hinted.

also take into account that zimmerman wasn't simply trying to ask the kid where he was going or why. he had a couple chances to do that, and never did. 

zimmerman's goal that night was to detain one of those assholes who were always getting away. just have the police call me when they get here, because i'm hunting this kid down.

the detainment went wrong, he should have never even tried to detain the kid in the first place, manslaughter *at best*. murder 2 seems to fit the bill a little better base don his actions and mindset that night.


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this isn't old mcronald's last stand gone down in flames. this is not an 'i told ya so' kind of thing.
> 
> the reason why the advice of the non-emergency dispatch is important is plain: we don't need vigilantism here in the states. hence "we don't need you to do that".
> 
> ...


You've got it all twisted, I think he SHOULD be held accountable for manslaughter at least, the point Im making is he WON'T. 

If Trayvon was secretly alive, then he'd be fucked, but there's no conflicting party or evidence to disagree with his story and under SYG if Trayvon did attack him he's within his rights to take him out. 

Blame SYG, don't get butthurt at me for being a realist about this. It's a beautiful case to highlight that if you wanna shoot someone and claim SYG you better shoot to kill tho, not a great message to be putting out.


----------



## MyndMy (May 24, 2012)

Now I ask all of you what would you do if some guy in regular clothing is following you home and maybe you see he has a gun on him. 
Let's take it further let's say he gets you to stop by pretending to be the police, he has you sitting down asking you questions then decided he wants you to wait for police, saying you just robbed someone. Now you know he's not a cop, but you don't want to let him put a case on you. So you run you fight all cause he wanted to do what 911 told him not too. He pulls his gun cause he's getting his ass whipped, and kills a kid he could have just let go home.


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

MyndMy said:


> Now I ask all of you what would you do if some guy in regular clothing is following you home and maybe you see he has a gun on him.
> Let's take it further let's say he gets you to stop by pretending to be the police, he has you sitting down asking you questions then decided he wants you to wait for police, saying you just robbed someone. Now you know he's not a cop, but you don't want to let him put a case on you. So you run you fight all cause he wanted to do what 911 told him not too. He pulls his gun cause he's getting his ass whipped, and kills a kid he could have just let go home.


Yeah but under Florida law, if Rimmerman can convince the Jury that Martin attacked him physically and that he feared for his life (as his doctor has done) then SYG applies. 

If you don't like it, then repeal SYG and just give a better legal definition as to what self defence is.

Or just sit here crying that the big bad Zimm played the game and played it well.

EDIT: Iv spent about 6 weeks in various parts of Florida, won't be going back again now, it's clearly full of whack jobs with guns that can legally shoot you...fuck that shit.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Yeah but under Florida law, if Rimmerman can convince the Jury that Martin attacked him physically and that he feared for his life (as his doctor has done) then SYG applies.
> 
> If you don't like it, then repeal SYG and just give a better legal definition as to what self defence is.
> 
> ...


We vacation in Orlando almost every year and then drive down to Port Charlotte to visit my wife's grandfather. We usually take I-4 to Tampa and then I-75 down the coast. One year we decided to take a different route through central Florida on smaller roads to see more of the state. What a mistake. 

Almost every town we went through felt like we were in the movie "O' Brother, Where Art Thou?", it was one depressing, dilapidated, shantytown after the next. The homes we passed all looked like they were barely standing and the front yards looked like appliance/automobile graveyards. It seemed like an endless stretch of poverty. Stick to the coasts or Orlando, the rest of Florida is awful.


----------



## NoDrama (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> also take into account that zimmerman wasn't simply trying to ask the kid where he was going or why. he had a couple chances to do that, and never did.


He had NO chances to do that, unless yelling at someone in the rain from 500 feet away seems reasonable to you.

BTW how much TV do you watch each day? Your arguments seem to rely completely on MSM reporting which we all know to be mostly lies interspersed with a tiny bit of truth once in a while. You don't really think that the MSM tells the truth when it comes to most things do you?


----------



## NoDrama (May 24, 2012)

MyndMy said:


> Now I ask all of you what would you do if some guy in regular clothing is following you home and maybe you see he has a gun on him.


I run away? 

All too easy.


----------



## Corso312 (May 24, 2012)

@harrekin ...you are aware that woman who fired a warning shot at an abusive boyfriend and hit nobody was just given 20 years...she used STG as a defense also...same prosecutor angela corey.


----------



## Corso312 (May 24, 2012)

why do you think police have to identify themselves when they are plain clothes and apprehend/question someone?...it is because if some douche is creeping on me and he is armed i have every right to beat his ass...unless he identifies himself as police...this turd is not the police...martins girlfriend will bury him with her testimony.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> @harrekin ...you are aware that woman who fired a warning shot at an abusive boyfriend and hit nobody was just given 20 years...she used STG as a defense also...same prosecutor angela corey.


She wasn't touched and went out to get the firearm, then came back in brandishing it and fired the weapon without the threat of death. Big difference, you might as well have referenced Roe vs Wade as it has about the same relevance.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> why do you think police have to identify themselves when they are plain clothes and apprehend/question someone?...it is because if some douche is creeping on me and he is armed i have every right to beat his ass...unless he identifies himself as police...this turd is not the police...martins girlfriend will bury him with her testimony.


Actually, you don't have that right. And if the weapon is concealed, how would you know someone is armed? Psychic much?

Is that a Glock in your pants or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Corso312 (May 24, 2012)

if someone is reaching and touching under his belt ..i assume he is packing..so yeah i would drop that clown [email protected] row v wade...actually these cases have a lot in common...same state...florida...same prosecutor...angela C.......same defense SYG...same outcome..guilty


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> So you're the civilian dispatcher's little bitch now? You HAVE to do what they say?
> 
> No you fucking don't, stop following this angle, it's retarded.
> 
> ...


WOW you can't wait to "tell me so" on a case in which a child lost his life due to someone following him. Tells me a lot about you. WTF does being out on bail has anything to do with shit. People get out on bail on a murder charge. You always get bail unless you are a threat to others or a flight risk. Maybe someone can follow you around and then when you confront, he puts one in your chest. Maybe that will change the way you think.


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> WOW you can't wait to "tell me so" on a case in which a child lost his life due to someone following him. Tells me a lot about you. WTF does being out on bail has anything to do with shit. People get out on bail on a murder charge. You always get bail unless you are a threat to others or a flight risk. Maybe someone can follow you around and then when you confront, he puts one in your chest. Maybe that will change the way you think.


We don't carry guns around, my country isnt quite as fucked as yours, so it's extremely unlikely I'll ever face that situation. 

Nice try tho.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You've got it all twisted, I think he SHOULD be held accountable for manslaughter at least, the point Im making is he WON'T.
> 
> If Trayvon was secretly alive, then he'd be fucked, but there's no conflicting party or evidence to disagree with his story and under SYG if Trayvon did attack him he's within his rights to take him out.
> 
> Blame SYG, don't get butthurt at me for being a realist about this. It's a beautiful case to highlight that if you wanna shoot someone and claim SYG you better shoot to kill tho, not a great message to be putting out.


SYG will not apply. zimmerman chased after the kid. the key word is "stand". the prosecution admits no one knows who attacked who but they're going forward with murder 2 anyway.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> He had NO chances to do that, unless yelling at someone in the rain from 500 feet away seems reasonable to you.
> 
> BTW how much TV do you watch each day? Your arguments seem to rely completely on MSM reporting which we all know to be mostly lies interspersed with a tiny bit of truth once in a while. You don't really think that the MSM tells the truth when it comes to most things do you?


lol, where in the fuck do you get 500 feet from, genius?

they were mere feet apart, certainly within earshot on the 911 call and guarantee they were before the 911 call when zimm spotted martin coming from behind the houses on his way to target.

that's two chances to identify himself and ask the suspicious person what they're up to. he didn't do that. he wasn't interested in doing that. his goal was to finally detain an asshole, because those assholes were always getting away. that's why he told dispatch to have the police call him for his location rather than meet him somewhere.

no MSM nothing in that, that's all pure out of the evidence.


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, where in the fuck do you get 500 feet from, genius?
> 
> they were mere feet apart, certainly within earshot on the 911 call and guarantee they were before the 911 call when zimm spotted martin coming from behind the houses on his way to target.
> 
> ...


As much as youve repeated the same thig over and over again, just cos you want something to be a certain way doesn't make it so, and repetition isn't going to make it any less blindly biased.

Zimmerman will walk, and probably get shot in the face by one of those assholes that were always getting away. 

Only in America...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> As much as youve repeated the same thig over and over again, just cos you want something to be a certain way doesn't make it so, and repetition isn't going to make it any less blindly biased.


ok, zimmerman was on the ohone with dispatch parked out of his way from the route that led him to target. what do you suppose lead him to park there? having seen nothing? 

so after zimm notices martin coming through the passage between houses in the NW part of the complex (encounter #1) he calls dispatch and him and martin have encounter #2 while he's on the phone with dispatch.

he never identifies himself during either encounter!

still never does it during encounter #3.


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> We don't carry guns around, my country isnt quite as fucked as yours, so it's extremely unlikely I'll ever face that situation.
> 
> Nice try tho.


Your country and life must be boring as hell seeing how you keep in American business so much. You must be one of those that dream to be an American.


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ok, zimmerman was on the ohone with dispatch parked out of his way from the route that led him to target. what do you suppose lead him to park there? having seen nothing?
> 
> so after zimm notices martin coming through the passage between houses in the NW part of the complex (encounter #1) he calls dispatch and him and martin have encounter #2 while he's on the phone with dispatch.
> 
> ...


If Martin hadve said why he was there situation would've been avoided too, buts that's as irrelevant as you saying Zimbot didn't identify himself. 

All Zimmerman has to do is say he approached Martin, Martin attacked and he defended himself. Simples. 

And who gets bail for murder 2?! Not someone they think they'll convict.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You definately are ten, but now I'm pretty sure you're a girl too, need to get the last word much?


LOL
I knew you bitches would keep it up after I logged off.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 24, 2012)

and here you are responding

mirror much


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> I can't believe how many of you fucking simple minded, nothing better to do, should be fisting their assholes, crybabys that probably still live with their moms but have the social wherewithal to argue laws, are still bitching and moaning here. Bunch of fucking confused bickering children, this is a weed forum, chill out and smoke some herb. Untangle your panties from your assholes and have some red wine ya fucking bitches. Must be that time of the month, what are you all on the same cycle??
> 
> Uncle Buck, sorry but you seem like King Douche to me. Just saying man, it's the way you come across.


FYI
His wifes parents pay his bills so he doesn't have to live with his parents anymore.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> If Martin hadve said why he was there situation would've been avoided too, buts that's as irrelevant as you saying Zimbot didn't identify himself.
> 
> All Zimmerman has to do is say he approached Martin, Martin attacked and he defended himself. Simples.
> 
> And who gets bail for murder 2?! Not someone they think they'll convict.


anyone who turns themselves in is not a flight risk, bail is all but guaranteed.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> FYI
> His wifes parents pay his bills so he doesn't have to live with his parents anymore.


i can make stuff up too.

gyroscope is a rat and a snitch.


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

Why people asking surprise that bail was granted. It's not uncommon that bail be given if you are not a risk to run or a threat to others


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Why people asking surprise that bail was granted. It's not uncommon that bail be given if you are not a risk to run or a threat to others


There's clearly a 99.7% chance he's been let leave Florida for his own safety...he's not a flight risk, they LET HIM GO. 

Cant wait till this mickey mouse show-case is finished, I'm bored of it at this stage. 

FYI, Iv mentioned it being SYG's fault like 15 times and every time you all make any excuse to not blame that law...are you all that simple? The only reason he shot him was SYG. Do you all love your guns so much you can't even see that?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> There's clearly a 99.7% chance he's been let leave Florida for his own safety...he's not a flight risk, they LET HIM GO.
> 
> Cant wait till this mickey mouse show-case is finished, I'm bored of it at this stage.
> 
> FYI, Iv mentioned it being SYG's fault like 15 times and every time you all make any excuse to not blame that law...are you all that simple? The only reason he shot him was SYG. Do you all love your guns so much you can't even see that?


lol @ syg.

if all he ever did was stand, martin would have gone home and ate skittles.

you can't stand your ground by chasing a kid around several times.


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

he violated SYG the minute he did not return to his truck.


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> There's clearly a 99.7% chance he's been let leave Florida for his own safety...he's not a flight risk, they LET HIM GO.


Who the fuck is arguing this ??? are you drunk ?? make sense when you come on here please


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ syg.
> 
> if all he ever did was stand, martin would have gone home and ate skittles.
> 
> you can't stand your ground by chasing a kid around several times.


You realise in the legal world the actual literal wording of the title of a bill or act is irrelevant, only the content after the preamble is to be taken literally word for word. 

I know its hard to believe but you'd even be allowed discharge a weapon SITTING DOWN and SYG would apply!

You're running out of straws to clutch at


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i can make stuff up too.
> 
> gyroscope is a rat and a snitch.


Oh now your gonna deny riding the coat tails of your inlaws ?
Your buddy out on bail is the snitch, bitch.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Oh now your gonna deny riding the coat tails of your inlaws ?
> Your buddy out on bail is the snitch, bitch.


sand in that pussy? try hosing it out.


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Who the fuck is arguing this ??? are you drunk ?? make sense when you come on here please


Ok let me rephrase it cos I know you were probably subject to the American education system, so I'll take it slowly. 

They don't let people on trial for a murder 2 charge just fly out of State. Murder 2 is one of the worst crimes you can commit, with potentially the death penalty I believe? If they thought he was some gung ho murdering cowboy do you really think they would just let him jet off?


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Oh now your gonna deny riding the coat tails of your inlaws ?
> Your buddy out on bail is the snitch, bitch.


why do you say that (last part )


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> why do you say that (last part )


He's accusing FDD of ratting to the Federalis.


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Ok let me rephrase it cos I know you were probably subject to the American education system, so I'll take it slowly.
> 
> They don't let people on trial for a murder 2 charge just fly out of State. Murder 2 is one of the worst crimes you can commit, with potentially the death penalty I believe? If they thought he was some gung ho murdering cowboy do you really think they would just let him jet off?


I guess you don't understand high-profile cases in America. You just stick to your island little Leprechaun. Things over here may be a wee bit confusing for ya ( saying it in my best O'Reilly voice .)


----------



## Carne Seca (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Zimmerman will walk, and probably get shot in the face by one of those assholes that were always getting away.


You mean, niggers? Don't beat around the bush Harrekin. Have a backbone and say what you mean.

(sorry London)


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You mean, niggers? Don't beat around the bush Harrekin. Have a backbone and say what you mean.
> 
> (sorry London)


I was just reusing the phrase Bucky keeps using, Jesus lads, you's are willing to pull the race card over literally nothing, it's pretty sad. 

Did I even say it was gonna be a black dude that shoots him?

Lol, Liberals...

EDIT: Actually why is it the liberals that keep dropping the n word btw? I don't think Iv ever said that word in my life and I'm supposedly the racist, lol, dumb logic is dumb.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Ok let me rephrase it cos I know you were probably subject to the American education system, so I'll take it slowly.
> 
> They don't let people on trial for a murder 2 charge just fly out of State. Murder 2 is one of the worst crimes you can commit, with potentially the death penalty I believe? If they thought he was some gung ho murdering cowboy do you really think they would just let him jet off?


he's got an ankle bracelet on, genius. they know where he is at all times.


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I was just reusing the phrase Bucky keeps using, Jesus lads, you's are willing to pull the race card over literally nothing, it's pretty sad.
> 
> Did I even say it was gonna be a black dude that shoots him?
> 
> ...


I actually took it for the way you said it... N word is so 70's ... Way past that upsetting me


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He's accusing FDD of ratting to the Federalis.


What he said....


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he's got an ankle bracelet on, genius. they know where he is at all times.


There was no mention of that when I read the bail story initially, I retract my statement. Don't get so butthurt, you'll add years to your face


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I actually took it for the why you said it... N word is so 70's ... Way past that upsetting me


I'm not a racist tho, get over it, in reality probably 99% of the people I genuinely dislike are white.


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> What he said....


why would you say a thing like that. not cool if its just because you don't like him


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I'm not a racist tho, get over it, in reality probably 99% of the people I genuinely dislike are white.


dude I never said you was..Hell I just said I took it in the way you said it.. Stop drinking so you can follow the conversation.


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> There was no mention of that when I read the bail story initially, I retract my statement. Don't get so butthurt, you'll add years to your face


might help in your debate if you read the whole story


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I'm not a racist tho, get over it, in reality probably 99% of the people I genuinely dislike are white.


You're racist if you mention Trayvon's weapon was a WATERMELON Arizona iced tea..


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> You're racist if you mention Trayvon's weapon was a WATERMELON Arizona iced tea..


I'm not even gonna pretend to understand that reference, is watermelon a black thing? Wtf is Arizona Iced Tea even? Lol.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Unfortunately, many who are attracted to guns don't posses the inteligence to know that.


I don't get it. cn


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Hmmmm is it acceptable to tell someone to go *enjoy a "Blackcock"*


I especially like the white stuff on top. cn


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I especially like the white stuff on top. cn


Then its settled. I can officially tell people to go suck a Blackcock without out being sanctioned by the mods


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Then its settled. I can officially tell people to go suck a Blackcock without out being sanctioned by the mods


If you want to be extra super polite, tell them to suck it dry.  cn


----------



## budleydoright (May 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I don't get it. cn


Read the post that precedes it. It means many gun nuts are idiots that don't understand the added responsibility that comes with gun ownership. Note I said many not all, and if your offended by that statement your probably one of the bubbas that I'm refering to.

Zimmerman is starting to sound more and more like a professional victim to me. Myself and everyman i know has taken a bigger ass kicking at one point in their lives than he brought on himself that night. and he shoots to kill.

The suggestion that he was only charged to prevent more unrest is absolute nonsense and offensive. If the evidence didn;t support the charges they wouldn't have charged him. I think he'll get manslaughter and do a couple, I think murder 2 is more fitting though.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 24, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Read the post that precedes it. It means many gun nuts are idiots that don't understand the added responsibility that comes with gun ownership. Note I said many not all, and if your offended by that statement your probably one of the bubbas that I'm refering to.
> 
> Zimmerman is starting to sound more and more like a professional victim to me. Myself and everyman i know has taken a bigger ass kicking at one point in their lives than he brought on himself that night. and he shoots to kill.
> 
> The suggestion that he was only charged to prevent more unrest is absolute nonsense and offensive. If the evidence didn;t support the charges they wouldn't have charged him. I think he'll get manslaughter and do a couple, I think murder 2 is more fitting though.




You are delusional if you think he deserves murder 2....


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Read the post that precedes it. It means many gun nuts are idiots that don't understand the added responsibility that comes with gun ownership. Note I said many not all, and if your offended by that statement your probably one of the bubbas that I'm refering to.
> 
> Zimmerman is starting to sound more and more like a professional victim to me. Myself and everyman i know has taken a bigger ass kicking at one point in their lives than he brought on himself that night. and he shoots to kill.
> 
> The suggestion that he was only charged to prevent more unrest is absolute nonsense and offensive. If the evidence didn;t support the charges they wouldn't have charged him. I think he'll get manslaughter and do a couple, I think murder 2 is more fitting though.


It was a joke. I was hoping my reputation would precede me. ~sigh~ so much work left to do. cn


----------



## doc111 (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I'm not even gonna pretend to understand that reference, is watermelon a black thing? Wtf is Arizona Iced Tea even? Lol.


lol! Yeah, watermelon and fried chicken........Arizona Iced Tea is just a brand of canned/bottled iced tea/softdrink/beverage.


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! Yeah, watermelon and fried chicken........Arizona Iced Tea is just a brand of canned/bottled iced tea/softdrink/beverage.


Ahh. Well I think Trayvon is an idiot now, iced tea and skittles would be a terrible flavour combination. 

Is it just watermelon itself or all watermelon flavoured products that are considered racist? In this ultra PC world you gotta be sure


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

Yes I have to agree that ignorance does run rather rampant in America.


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Ahh. Well I think Trayvon is an idiot now, iced tea and skittles would be a terrible flavour combination.


he was buying the skittles for his brother


----------



## Mindmelted (May 24, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! Yeah, watermelon and fried chicken........Arizona Iced Tea is just a brand of canned/bottled iced tea/softdrink/beverage.




Don't forget grapes soda doc.......


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Don't forget grapes soda doc.......


Is that like wine with no buzz? What's the point?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Is that like wine with no buzz? What's the point?




Not sure! But it is a old racist thing in the south.


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Not sure! But it is a old racist thing in the south.


And if I ever decide to become racist, my catalogue is certainly packed full now. 

Thanks America! 

EDIT: So getting watermelon to start, chicken for your main and washing it down with grape soda would be a pretty bad choice then, yes? Any racist desserts to add?


----------



## budleydoright (May 24, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Not sure! But it is a old racist thing in the south.


What isn't?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 24, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> What isn't?




Lots of things.......


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> And if I ever decide to become racist, my catalogue is certainly packed full now.
> 
> Thanks America!
> 
> EDIT: So getting watermelon to start, chicken for your main and washing it down with grape soda would be a pretty bad choice then, yes? Any racist desserts to add?


Black Racism 101 online course

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vkqkW5p9B0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Is that like wine with no buzz? What's the point?


ok . . . dont tell me you have never had grape soda . . . . . .funny black people get stero type eating/liking the same things as poor white people

there is a reason the oldest known genetics like a flavor that most of the animals in the world taste like. .. . . ..


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ok . . . dont tell me you have never had grape soda . . . . . .funny black people get stero type eating/liking the same things as poor white people
> 
> there is a reason the oldest known genetics like a flavor that most of the animals in the world taste like. .. . . ..


The only grape juice I know makes awkward social situations far less awkward. 

Sounds like grape soda over there has the potential to make a situation far more awkward.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 24, 2012)

no way dude grape soda is the best

im not sure how far im gonna let you talk smack about grape soda . . .. j/k

but in all seriousness . . . a good grape soda like a good ginger ale will change your world


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> there is a reason the oldest known genetics like a flavor that most of the animals in the world taste like. .. . . ..


Does that also mean most of the animals in the world taste like menthol cigarettes?


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> The only grape juice I know makes awkward social situations far less awkward.
> 
> Sounds like grape soda over there has the potential to make a situation far more awkward.


only if you are an idiot


----------



## kelly4 (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Any racist desserts to add?


Chitlins..


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> only if you are an idiot


Only if you're an idiot. - Fixed

Is that really all youve got? How entertaining you are, please, never stop posting.


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Chitlins..


I googled that and it's not a dessert, you're just being subtle racist for the sake of it now!


----------



## londonfog (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Only if you're an idiot. - Fixed
> 
> Is that really all youve got? How entertaining you are, please, never stop posting.


actually "Only if you are an idiot" is correct as well... so no fix was needed. You seem drunk...are you???


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> why would you say a thing like that. not cool if its just because you don't like him


All I said was, "what he said".
But I did read the newsclip and I saw what the mods were saying in the backroom before it got hushed up.
And as far as liking him- I never met him or conversed with him. I just don't like snitches. They are down there with kiddie diddlers and should be shot with chicken shit.


----------



## Harrekin (May 24, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> All I said was, "what he said".
> But I did read the newsclip and I saw what the mods were saying in the backroom before it got hushed up.
> And as far as liking him- I never met him or conversed with him. I just don't like snitches. They are down there with kiddie diddlers and should be shot with chicken shit.


Why would you shoot chicken shit? Isn't that a bit of a retarded exercise in futility? Did the inanimate object offend you honour that you needed to resort to pistols at dawn?


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Chitlins..


Surprised "brownies" didn't get mentioned ... cn


----------



## MyndMy (May 24, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Yeah but under Florida law, if Rimmerman can convince the Jury that Martin attacked him physically and that he feared for his life (as his doctor has done) then SYG applies.
> 
> If you don't like it, then repeal SYG and just give a better legal definition as to what self defence is.
> 
> ...


Where does stand your ground say following the guy home is self defense.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

MyndMy said:


> Where does stand your ground say following the guy home is self defense.


lol.

good point. zimmerman was stalking by florida law. i'm sure stand your ground also covers stalking.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 24, 2012)

I don't believe you are still trolling this subject Buck.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> I don't believe you are still trolling this subject Buck.


i don't believe i am trolling either, merely discussing what we now know of the case.


----------



## Parker (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't believe i am trolling either, merely discussing what we now know of the case.


How do you know? There are so many different versions of what happened in the media.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Parker said:


> How do you know? There are so many different versions of what happened in the media.


i'm sticking with the official release of evidence that came from the process known as 'discovery'. a lot of the juiciest parts are blacked out though.

my condolences that you rely so much on the MSM reporting.


----------



## Parker (May 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sticking with the official release of evidence that came from the process known as 'discovery'. a lot of the juiciest parts are blacked out though.
> 
> my condolences that you rely so much on the MSM reporting.


I rely on them as much as I rely on you, which is never.
You make decisions based on not the entire evidence but just what is released even though some of that is blacked out? If Retard Island ever nominated a ruler you'd win.

5/21/12
"The O&#8217;Mara Law Group has estimated that only about half of the discovery has been made available by the state so far.

The remainder of the discovery is currently being scrutinized, and certain information is being properly redacted -- especially information that puts witnesses in potential danger or risks unnecessarily inflaming the cultural tensions that surround this case. We agree with the State&#8217;s decision to attend to this discovery in a methodical, protected way."
​


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 25, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> AAny racist desserts to add?


----------



## Kite High (May 25, 2012)

I shoot first too


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2012)

Kite High said:


> I shoot first too


watch out, we got a 16 year old internet tough guy among us...


----------



## Kite High (May 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> watch out, we got a 16 year old internet tough guy among us...


ok now I am convinced....outta here


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't believe i am trolling either, merely discussing what we now know of the case.


You know nothing. Unless you were standing beside Mr Martin or Mr Zimmerman.


----------



## londonfog (May 25, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You know nothing. Unless you were standing beside Mr Martin or Mr Zimmerman.


I know that he was told that he was not needed to follow..I know Zimmerman should have been back at his truck...I know as a gun owner/CCW that I carry a greater responsiblity then the average Joe..one being don't run around a neighborhood with my gun after I was told not to follow, but instead just return to my freakin vehicle and wait for police


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You know nothing. Unless you were standing beside Mr Martin or Mr Zimmerman.


nonsense, there's a mountain of evidence.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nonsense, there's a mountain of evidence.



There was a mountain of evidence in the Casey Anthony and OJ cases also!!!


----------



## Kite High (May 26, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> There was a mountain of evidence in the Casey Anthony and OJ cases also!!!


both of which came out with the correct verdict as they had fluff and NO real facts...


----------



## Mindmelted (May 26, 2012)

Kite High said:


> both of which came out with the correct verdict as they had fluff and NO real facts...



Kinda like this one !


----------



## budleydoright (May 26, 2012)

i think there's a little more to it than just good TV. This has a lot to do with the promotion of guns in America, Gun laws promoted by an organization that claims to exist to protect gun owner rights.

Just look what is happening in Florida and Arizona. They're arming the whites and jailing the browns. That brewer bitch in AZ should have been bitch slapped when she pulled that shit with Obama. I say we build a fence around them. They have shown themselves as the least patriotic as well as the least Christian* bunch of morons in the US.

*of which i could give a rats ass about, it's the hipocrisy that's the point.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 26, 2012)

Everyone knows this is propaganda against being able to protect yourself, look in the u.k., they're straight banning self defense classes letting you know you dont have the right to defend yourself, you can practically have a robber break in your home find you sleeping and start raping you and if you were to defend yourself against that assault, well guess what? You, the victim is going bye bye to prison for a mms, meanwhile we have p.o.s. british green card holder's on our national news always bashing the constitution and our second amendment when they're not even u.s. citizens, FUCK OFF MORGAN WE DONT WANT YA! OR YOUR RHETORIC!, GO BACK TO ENGLAND AND CURTSY TO YOUR QUEEN OVERLORD, LOYALIST LITTLE BITCH! you dont like our constitution and freedoms, then get the fuck out of here, british imperialists shit fuck scum bag, grasping to the tit of tyranny like a good little peasant.
Between all this trayvon shit and "fast and furious" running guns into mexico its all to abolish the last thing in the constitution that has not been completely abolished yet. The ability to fight for yourself with your guns!
Well guess what Holder and Soetoro! 
*FROM MY COLD DEAD HANDS *
[youtube]O0B_UZNtEk4[/youtube]


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 26, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> i think there's a little more to it than just good TV. This has a lot to do with the promotion of guns in America, Gun laws promoted by an organization that claims to exist to protect gun owner rights.
> 
> Just look what is happening in Florida and Arizona. They're arming the whites and jailing the browns. That brewer bitch in AZ should have been bitch slapped when she pulled that shit with Obama. I say we build a fence around them. They have shown themselves as the least patriotic as well as the least Christian* bunch of morons in the US.
> 
> *of which i could give a rats ass about, it's the hipocrisy that's the point.


So wanting to preserve the right of an individual to keep and bear arms AND wanting the immigration laws that are on the books enforced, makes you less patriotic and less of a Christian? Hmmm, I think I'll disagree with you on this one. I'm an atheist and I support both of those, wholeheartedly. Whether they are Christian or not is inconsequential, they have it right and most of the states already have or are soon to follow.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 26, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> i think there's a little more to it than just good TV. *This has a lot to do with the promotion of guns in America*, Gun laws promoted by an organization that claims to exist to protect gun owner rights.
> 
> Just look what is happening in Florida and Arizona. They're arming the whites and jailing the browns. That brewer bitch in AZ should have been bitch slapped when she pulled that shit with Obama. I say we build a fence around them. They have shown themselves as the least patriotic as well as the least Christian* bunch of morons in the US.
> 
> *of which i could give a rats ass about, it's the hipocrisy that's the point.


Whats wrong with that? its america man!
I promote guns in america all day every day.


----------



## budleydoright (May 26, 2012)

We already have the right to bear arms and protect yourself. That is American and I certainly don;t disagree with it. But here you have an industry that builds items that last virtually forever. In order to find new markets for their products Gun mfgr seem to be promoting ownership of guns through various means. The SYG law being one of them. I don;t think gun ownership needs to be promoted. 

So no I'm not anti gun but I don;t believe the people at the NRA represent the gun owners that I know any longer.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2012)

the NRA pushed through SYG via lobbying when no one was calling for it. 

SYG is an invitation to legal murder. if i want to kill your brother, all i have to do is spit in his face, take a few hits, and then start firing.

legal murder.


----------



## MyndMy (May 26, 2012)

There is no problem with the SYG law its problems with ppl trying to abuse it. I again reiterate how is following a guy home after the 911 dispatcher tells you to please not. It stopped being self defense and started being vigilante justice. Not to call racial profiling but he fit what he thought was the description of the robber in the area. And instead of leaving to the police department to do their job, he wanted to play cops and robbers. Problem is he is not the police and had not received any training on how to deal with the situation. If he was a security officer with a commission to carry firearms he would have been trained on proper procedure. But being a regular citizen he did not know them as ignorance of the law is not a justification of breaking the law SYG says you do not have to flee, but not fleeing and following him home are two different things.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2012)

zimmerman's wet dream was to detain one of those assholes who were always getting away.

his mind was not right that night.


----------



## londonfog (May 26, 2012)

Yup his mind was so twisted he decided to just ignore what the 911 operator was saying and go seek justice on his own. Tonight they will not get away. Zimmerman became the Judge , jury and the executioner.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Yup his mind was so twisted he decided to just ignore what the 911 operator was saying and go seek justice on his own. Tonight they will not get away. Zimmerman became the Judge , jury and the executioner.


his mind was very not right. could have to do with the pills he was popping. they are known to have side effects.

the most key piece of evidence that his mind was not right was that he was straddling martin after he shot him. you just put a bullet in the kid's chest, do you think he's still such a threat that you need to straddle him? he was on threat detection overload, he was just not thinking right.

and you know e was never going back to his truck. the dispatch asks him if he wants to meet the cops at where he described his truck to be. he says no, just have them call me when they get here, here's my number. he was NOT going back to his truck, he was going to chase the kid. that's why he told the cops to call him for location.

just a horrible incident that was more than just ultimately avoidable by zimmerman.


----------



## budleydoright (May 27, 2012)

Z. was taking Adderall which shows up as an amphetamine (same as meth) on a probation drug test. I used to have to bring my bottle in everytime i had to drop a jar. Long term use of amphetamines has been know to cause extreme paranoia since the 60's. One of the reasons I can't take it for ADD.

The passage of SYG was designed to open up a whole new demographic to sell guns to IMHO.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the NRA pushed through SYG via lobbying when no one was calling for it.
> 
> SYG is an invitation to legal murder. if i want to kill your brother, all i have to do is spit in his face, take a few hits, and then start firing.
> 
> legal murder.


Wrong buddy. Spitting in someone's face is assault and under SYG, I have the right to blow your face off. Sorry. Fail. Not saying I'd blow your face off personally, that's not my way, but I'd be justified to do so.

Try doing that to a cop and see how fast he Rodney King's your ass. 

Seriously, where do you come up with these senarios? I smoke nearly pure sativas and pure ones too. I never think of things like you do.


----------



## NoDrama (May 27, 2012)

MyndMy said:


> I again reiterate how is following a guy home after the 911 dispatcher tells you to please not.


*"The most brilliant propagandist technique will yield no success unless one fundamental principle is borne in mind constantly - it must confine itself to a few points and repeat them over and over"

You were commanded once already to not post this drivel.
*


----------



## NoDrama (May 27, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Yup his mind was so twisted he decided to just ignore what the 911 operator was saying


 Still stuck on this false point I see.


----------



## budleydoright (May 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the NRA pushed through SYG via lobbying when no one was calling for it.


They call it "Make My Day" law in Colorado. Who the fuck comes up with shit like this?


----------



## Red1966 (May 27, 2012)

As usual, the nutcases among us are ready to execute a man with even any knowledge of the event at all. Just based on whatever "news" source that tells them what they want to hear.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> As usual, the nutcases among us are ready to execute a man with even any knowledge of the event at all. Just based on whatever "news" source that tells them what they want to hear.


hey old man, didn't you hear that they are releasing the evidence as part of the process of discovery?


----------



## Red1966 (May 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> hey old man, didn't you hear that they are releasing the evidence as part of the process of discovery?


 Yet, you seem to be unaware of the evidence.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Yet, you seem to be unaware of the evidence.


point it out to me. your baseless assertion is as useful as a bump on my nutsack.


----------



## Red1966 (May 27, 2012)

Not my job to educate you. You would just call me names anyway. After all, your whole debating style is limited to repeating the same ridiculous assertions over and over and insulting anyone who disagrees with you.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Not my job to educate you. You would just call me names anyway. After all, your whole debating style is limited to repeating the same ridiculous assertions over and over and insulting anyone who disagrees with you.


ok, so you assert that i'm not arguing based on the evidence that's now been released, yet you fail to back up your assertion in any way whatsoever.

you're so awesome, i just got sooooooooo owned.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Cx5qYm6kvw0]http://youtu.be/Cx5qYm6kvw0[/video]


----------



## budleydoright (May 27, 2012)

While we don't have all of the evidence there are facts that have been established.

Martin is dead.

Zimmerman Shot him and has been charged.

Really the dispute is Who was standing their ground. 

The way it appears to me is Martin was standing his ground against an unknown pursuer and was shot as a result. Of course this is my opinion based on what's out there.

You know one thing I think people are forgetting, Trayvon Martin was completely innocent, he was minding his own buisiness, probably trying to line up some trim on the phone. Zimmerman had absolutely no right to pursue him. He was not acting on behalf of the neighborhood association. Martin had no obligation to explain himself to Zimmerman, or did Zimmerman have the right to follow him, question him or attempt to detain him. Of course this would be true even if he was in the commision of a crime.

Perhaps his pistol made him feel invinsable and he was thinking "C'mon punk, Make My Day." Oh wait that's the Colorado law!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2012)

we know a lot more then just that.

we have zimmerman's full history of calls to non-emergency dispatch. he frequently mentioned those assholes getting away through the south entrance.

we have zimmerman's full history of violent altercations. the list includes chasing down motorists. not leaving his fiancee's place until he forced his wayin and beat her up. "snapping" in anger and throwing drunk women around. assaulting police officers. and afterwards, he would always claim that HE was the victim.

we have zimmerman talking about his state of mind that night on tape. pissed off about those assholes always getting. doesn't know where this "kid" is. don't have the police meet me, have them call me for my location.

it's pretty clear that he knew he was dealing with a kid, and that he wanted to chase this kid down and detain him. he did not want to let another asshole get away. he had no interest in identifying himself or asking the kid what he was doing. he had multiple chances to do that, and never did.

the screams on the tape make it pretty clear (in my head at least) that someone was being held at gunpoint and was screaming for his life. that wasn't a fight. the fight was over by the time the 911 calls come in.

if i had to guess, martin tried to wrest the gun from zimm, and that's when zimm shot. total stab in the dark, but having looked at the timeline, the calls, the evidence over and over, i would guess that's what happened. 

there is the possibility that martin never tried to wrest the gun from the guy who was detaining him at gunpoint, but that zimm mistakenly thought martin was trying to because he was in threat detection overload.

i mean, we're talking about a guy who straddled martin after putting a round through his chest, you don't straddle someone unless you think they may still be a threat.

that's when witnesses started calling out. one witness called out to zimm and was ignored. she called out a second time, and he just said "call the police". he got up and walked over to the sidewalk and put his hand in his forehead looking worried.

reality hit zimm hard at that moment.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 27, 2012)

Hey Uncle Pervy,
We also know that you are a kiddie diddling bum.
Too bad you aren't in the dirt instead of the Martin kid !!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 27, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> While we don't have all of the evidence there are facts that have been established.
> 
> Martin is dead.
> 
> ...


you cant say these things . .. . only the story of the person who is facing 5-20 years is worth listening too, didnt you know history is written by the winner

and martin was possibly a thief . . .so he deserves to be persecuted for matching description of people. . . .come on guys we live in america . . .i think it! so i can take your civil rights away . citizens arrest/murder


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Hey Uncle Pervy,
> We also know that you are a kiddie diddling bum.
> Too bad you aren't in the dirt instead of the Martin kid !!


looks like *gay*roscope is practicing the freudian defense mechanism known as transference or projection.

he is projecting his own kiddy diddling past on me.

too bad for *gay*roscope that a simple records check shows that he molested a child for initiation into a biker gang of kiddy diddlers.

sick fuck. you'll rot for that one.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 27, 2012)

You will pay in hell for molesting children Uncle Pervy !!

Bikers would love to take you for a ride in the country from which you would not come back from.....


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You will pay in hell for molesting children Uncle Pervy !!
> 
> Bikers would love to take you for a ride in the country from which you would not come back from.....


bikers love a ot of things, like handjobs from meth head skanks behind the flying-J, and drugging little kids with nyquill so they can have their way with them.

no wonder a bad ass "biker" like you hangs around here now. you fucking shit stain of a human being.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> bikers love a ot of things, like handjobs from meth head skanks behind the flying-J, and drugging little kids with nyquill so they can have their way with them.
> 
> no wonder a bad ass "biker" like you hangs around here now. you fucking shit stain of a human being.


They like beating child molesting punks like you to death also.....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 28, 2012)

this dip shit must not have read that thread where the guy admitted that he was lying about UB being a CHI MO

but troll on . . . . .if lies are the best dirt they have on your then your are almost a real politcian . . . as soon as soem real skeletons emerge you are ready UB


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> They like beating child molesting punks like you to death also.....


you child molesters are way more apt at contracting STDs from truck stop whores and getting too drunk too realize that you're molesting children.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2012)

Uncle Pervy, 
I do not like you for being the useless bum that you are, but you being a diddler is a low even for the likes of you. You never once denied it. You will get yours someday. Karma is a bitch !


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Uncle Pervy,
> I do not like you for being the useless bum that you are, but you being a diddler is a low even for the likes of you. You never once denied it. You will get yours someday. Karma is a bitch !


you never denied any of the very detailed kiddy diddling charges i made at you tonight.

you have the intellect of a biker. my trolling for tonight is over. have fun with bricktop later tonight.

LOL!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you never denied any of the very detailed kiddy diddling charges i made at you tonight.
> 
> you have the intellect of a biker. my trolling for tonight is over. have fun with bricktop later tonight.
> 
> LOL!


winning . .


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you never denied any of the very detailed kiddy diddling charges i made at you tonight.
> 
> you have the intellect of a biker. my trolling for tonight is over. have fun with bricktop later tonight.
> 
> LOL!


You have fun in check in the next time you are locked up Uncle Pervy.


----------



## MyndMy (May 28, 2012)

Wth did I just wander into


----------



## MyndMy (May 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> *"The most brilliant propagandist technique will yield no success unless one fundamental principle is borne in mind constantly - it must confine itself to a few points and repeat them over and over"
> 
> You were commanded once already to not post this drivel.
> *


How about you show me any fact that puts my mind into your prospective, wait I know how. But I can't get my head up my associate that far.

**edit** who the hell commanded me to do anything I am not yours or anyone's property. That in and of itself show you have a slave master racist mentality. With that being noted I shall now add you to ignore. Goodbye Dumbass (in my Red Forman voice)


----------



## doc111 (May 28, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> While we don't have all of the evidence there are facts that have been established.
> 
> Martin is dead.
> 
> ...


How do you, or anybody else for that matter, know that Trayvon was "innocent"? How do we know he wasn't casing the place for easy houses to burglarize later on? Whether or not Zimmerman was "on duty" or not really doesn't make a difference. Maybe the guy was just a nosy cop wannabe, or maybe he's just a concerned citizen and resident. Not a single person here knew Trayvon or Zimmerman, yet we have both sides trying to ASSume what the mindset of either party is! It's ridiculous!



Many years ago, I lived in the city. We had a string of burlaries that went on for nearly 2 years in my neighborhood. We weren't sure if it was the same person/persons but it got people's attention and before long there were MANY neighborhood watch groups. Police don't prevent crimes and a meeting was held with the local precinct to discuss our options. The number 1 thing we were instructed to do by the police was to start a neighborhood watch. The funny thing about neighborhood watches is that people take turns volunteering patrols in certain areas, but when a person is "off duty" they don't stop being "concerned citizens". IOW, if I see someone wearing dark clothes running in between houses, I'm probably going to do something about it. I realize that Trayvon was probably NOT a burglar, but Zimmerman had NO way to know this until after the fact. I'm sure Zimmerman was sick of "these punks always getting away"! I would be sick of it too.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 28, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Zimmerman had absolutely no right to pursue him. He was not acting on behalf of the neighborhood association. Martin had no obligation to explain himself to Zimmerman, or did Zimmerman have the right to follow him, question him or attempt to detain him.


Zimmerman did have a right to pursue Martin, to what end is key to the legality. Could he not pursue him if he was trying to return a wallet he saw him drop? Pursuit in and of itself is NOT illegal. You guys need to drop this argument, it falls flat on it's face and that's exactly why he wasn't charged with any other misdemeanors or felonies.

Zimmerman absolutely has a right to ask Martin a question, verbal exchange is not illegal in almost any scenario. Are you saying he isn't allowed to ask him where he got that sweet hoodie? 

You are correct in that Martin had every right to tell him to fuck off. You are also correct on Zimmerman having no right to detain him, but that is just the wild conjecture of a few posters on this thread, there is ZERO evidence that documents Zimmerman trying to detain Martin, so far. That could change, obviously.


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2012)

doc111 said:


> How do you, or anybody else for that matter, know that Trayvon was "innocent"? How do we know he wasn't casing the place for easy houses to burglarize later on?


wow unfuckingbelievable..Trayvon did doing nothing that night but go to the store and people type this type of shit. Yup thats why I stay the way I am and teach my kids to do the same.


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Zimmerman did have a right to pursue Martin, to what end is key to the legality. Could he not pursue him if he was trying to return a wallet he saw him drop? Pursuit in and of itself is NOT illegal. You guys need to drop this argument, it falls flat on it's face and that's exactly why he wasn't charged with any other misdemeanors or felonies.
> 
> Zimmerman absolutely has a right to ask Martin a question, verbal exchange is not illegal in almost any scenario. Are you saying he isn't allowed to ask him where he got that sweet hoodie?
> 
> You are correct in that Martin had every right to tell him to fuck off. You are also correct on Zimmerman having no right to detain him, but that is just the wild conjecture of a few posters on this thread, there is ZERO evidence that documents Zimmerman trying to detain Martin, so far. That could change, obviously.


again Zimmerman's only duty as a civilian was to call 911. He did and ignored their advice and still followed Trayvon which resulted in a death. The only person at fault here is Zimmerman. If not for the media starting this as a race issue everyone I feel would be saying the same thing, but some people now feel they have to defend BULLSHIT do the fact race was injected and the tension that is brewing in this country of ours ever since Barrack Obama was elected. Fuckin sad


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> wow unfuckingbelievable..Trayvon did doing nothing that night but go to the store and people type this type of shit. Yup thats why I stay the way I am and teach my kids to do the same.


While I don't think it's accurate, in a case where one party is suspected of being a burglar by a second party, I don't think it's out of bounds to explore the validity of that suspicion. He didn't say Martin WAS a thief, he asked how do you know he wasn't? What if by some wild coincidence, it turns out Martin was a thief? It would certainly have an impact on this trial and your condescending reply.

You don't KNOW much of anything about Martin, is he somehow beyond reproach and investigation, simply because he is dead? Even with another man's life and future in the balance? You can bet Zimmerman's attorney would love to find out Martin had previously broken into a home/car, it would be game, set and match. I'm not suggesting he ever did, but the relevance of the question is undeniable.

And by the way, what is the "WAY" you are, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MyndMy (May 28, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Zimmerman did have a right to pursue Martin, to what end is key to the legality. Could he not pursue him if he was trying to return a wallet he saw him drop? Pursuit in and of itself is NOT illegal.
> 
> Zimmerman absolutely has a right to ask Martin a question, verbal exchange is not illegal in almost any scenario.
> You are correct in that Martin had every right to tell him to fuck off. You are also correct on Zimmerman having no right to detain him, but that is just the wild conjecture of a few posters on this thread, there is ZERO evidence that documents Zimmerman trying to detain Martin, so far. That could change, obviously.


All fine and good but and i hate to say this cause some won't understand and say I'm repeating myself. But to express my concerns I will say that if you are the antagonist in a confrontation who is openly carrying a fire arm, if you start a fight once you pull a weapon you escalate the event. If you kill someone then you have premeditated the act of murder.

this coupled with the actual facts of this case is what most jurys will take into consideration. let us not skew our views with what they may have been thinking, or what their mind-sets where at the time.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 28, 2012)

MyndMy said:


> All fine and good but and i hate to say this cause some won't understand and say I'm repeating myself. But to express my concerns I will say that if you are the antagonist in a confrontation who is openly carrying a fire arm, if you start a fight once you pull a weapon you escalate the event. If you kill someone then you have premeditated the act of murder.
> 
> this coupled with the actual facts of this case is what most jurys will take into consideration. let us not skew our views with what they may have been thinking, or what their mind-sets where at the time.


Fair enough. I just don't like it when speculation is stated as fact in this debate or the unending and incorrect assertions of what isn't "legal". Until the question "why hasn't the prosecutor filed other charges" is intelligently answered in a way that changes my mind, I'm going to stick to the assumption that EVERYTHING Zimmerman did leading up the the physical altercation, was legal. This prosecutor wouldn't fail to throw every charge she could at him.


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> And by the way, what is the "WAY" you are, if you don't mind me asking?


that certain people will just NEVER get along..so why try


----------



## doc111 (May 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> wow unfuckingbelievable..Trayvon did doing nothing that night but go to the store and people type this type of shit. Yup thats why I stay the way I am and teach my kids to do the same.


Did I say that Trayvon was casing the place? No! Did I say Trayvon was doing anything wrong? No! I asked, "How do you, or anybody else for that matter, know that Trayvon was "innocent"?" It's a fair question. I didn't say he was doing anything wrong, but how do YOU or ANYBODY else here actually know this? And if it APPEARED that he was doing anything wrong, wouldn't it be reasonable that he MIGHT be confronted. I'm not saying it's right, but I've been in that situation where my neighborhood was being plagued by burglaries. I confronted people who were acting sketchy and asked them what they were doing. They would either stop and respond to me or they would take off running. I just love how people like YOU ASSume that you know what kind of kid Trayvon was. I had a lot of friends in high school that liked to burglarize homes and cars. Pretty common for 16-17 year old kids to be doing IME. Most kids that age think they are bullet proof. They aren't, but it doesn't stop them from doing the dumbest shit! If you ask me, it's a small miracle that ANY teenager makes it to adulthood with all the stupid, dangerous shit they do. Teaching your kids the right way to interact and making them understand right from wrong and that some people are DANGEROUS is the best way to prevent tragedies like these IMO. I'll say it again, it's awful that this kid is dead. Zimmerman may have his ass handed to him by the courts, or he may walk. I think it will be the latter. Doesn't mean I approve of Zimmerman's actions but y'all act like he is some monster when nobody here even knows either of them! I've been saying it all along, yet all you "Zimmerman haters" seem to want to jump to conclusions, yet when your opposition does it you cry foul! It's pretty damn moronic if you ask me.


----------



## redivider (May 28, 2012)

"Presumed innocent until proven guilty"

^^ How the American justice system works. 
was he peeking through windows in cars/homes? was he looking for a way to get inside a house? no. he was walking, talking and texting on the phone with his little girlfriend.

there is absolutely NOTHING sketchy about that. unless your black, of course...

also, do you know if you confront somebody and they run away they have not committed a crime? it is only a crime if you are a police officer and order somebody to stop, and they continue to run. if an undercover cop starts running behind you and doesn't identify himself as a cop, you can run away as far as you can get because it's not a crime to run from somebody if you fear for your life.


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Did I say that Trayvon was casing the place? No! Did I say Trayvon was doing anything wrong? No! I asked, "How do you, or anybody else for that matter, know that Trayvon was "innocent"?" It's a fair question. I didn't say he was doing anything wrong, but how do YOU or ANYBODY else here actually know this? And if it APPEARED that he was doing anything wrong, wouldn't it be reasonable that he MIGHT be confronted. I'm not saying it's right, but I've been in that situation where my neighborhood was being plagued by burglaries. I confronted people who were acting sketchy and asked them what they were doing. They would either stop and respond to me or they would take off running. I just love how people like YOU ASSume that you know what kind of kid Trayvon was. I had a lot of friends in high school that liked to burglarize homes and cars. Pretty common for 16-17 year old kids to be doing IME. Most kids that age think they are bullet proof. They aren't, but it doesn't stop them from doing the dumbest shit! If you ask me, it's a small miracle that ANY teenager makes it to adulthood with all the stupid, dangerous shit they do. Teaching your kids the right way to interact and making them understand right from wrong and that some people are DANGEROUS is the best way to prevent tragedies like these IMO. I'll say it again, it's awful that this kid is dead. Zimmerman may have his ass handed to him by the courts, or he may walk. I think it will be the latter. Doesn't mean I approve of Zimmerman's actions but y'all act like he is some monster when nobody here even knows either of them! I've been saying it all along, yet all you "Zimmerman haters" seem to want to jump to conclusions, yet when your opposition does it you cry foul! It's pretty damn moronic if you ask me.


Dude WTF ever...Zimmerman himself did not see him do anything wrong. You tell me what he was doing wrong that night. You go making bullshit statements like "maybe he was casing the place". Then when you get called on the BS, you give some story about your fucked up ass neighborhood in which people either answered your questions or ran.. Hey did you ever call 911 and ignore what the operator just said ???? Did your action kill a young man who was doing nothing but walking to and from a store. Everything I draw my conclusion on are facts. You coming with the bullshit...I just wonder why ???


----------



## doc111 (May 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Dude WTF ever...Zimmerman himself did not see him do anything wrong. You tell me what he was doing wrong that night. You go making bullshit statements like "maybe he was casing the place". Then when you get called on the BS, you give some story about your fucked up ass neighborhood in which people either answered your questions or ran.. Hey did you ever call 911 and ignore what the operator just said ???? Did your action kill a young man who was doing nothing but walking to and from a store. Everything I draw my conclusion on are facts. You coming with the bullshit...I just wonder why ???


Ok, then why are you getting so pissy? If you are correct that is? Bullshit statements like "*MAYBE* he was casing the place"? What's wrong with that? I don't know what Zimmerman saw Trayvon doing! I'm guessing neither do you. What I have seen is a lot of speculation and people blindly defending one person or the other even though they don't know either person. Asking me if I've ever called 911 and ignored the operator is irrelevant. It has nothing to do with anything and is a lame attempt to try and deflect. There, happy? Every time I make some comment, you come at me all accusing me of defending Zimmerman although I've NEVER once defended him. I've simply pointed out that none of us really knows what was going through either of their minds that ultimately precipitated this senseless tragedy. Sure, I've raised a couple of hypotheticals in an attempt to illustrate just how stupid it is to try to speculate on something which we have very few of the facts and don't know either person. You say that Trayvon was doing nothing wrong and simply trying to line up some booty and drink some tea and eat skittles. Well, what's wrong with saying that "*MAYBE *trayvon was casing homes"? While we're at it, I'm also* GUESSING *Zimmerman regrets most of his actions that evening. How many dead kids with bullet holes in their chest have you seen in your life london? I lost count about 15 years ago. It's fucked up and nobody is a winner regardless of the outcome of this case. The media has injected bits of what they want you and I to know, anything else is pure speculation.


----------



## blindbaby (May 28, 2012)

its up to the jury and judge to declare a "mrderer". what u have done, is "made false accusation". but, the left is habit for not appologizing for anything. funny. how the news made trevan look and sound, like a "little boy"...odd. in reality, they should show his real size. over 6'. heavy. not the child they portray. of course, any injury to any perosn of color is racist. we need to change the law. so people of color do not have to obey any laws. after all, they are "white man laws" that the evil columbus started. the sooner we evil white folks are extinct, (and its comming!) the happier everyone else will be, and on to finding someone else to CALL RACISTS. cold blooded murder. is not in a fight. thats if its planned, and for no reason. so. worse case senario, he will get manslalughter. but, to be fair, we must also make sure all jurers are black, am i right??? this would be so cool! be black. kill ten people, and get found innocent!!!! hurray! wish i were not white. id go rob the corner store. knowing id be able to turn the blame around on the evil whitey. (if they werent evil, why do they own buisnesses??? lol. lol. the dream of the left, is still alive. thank god i am a reformed lib, now mostly conservative. may not have saved my life, but it has saved my soul. now. wheres my bubbler?...


----------



## blindbaby (May 28, 2012)

we, as a society, have let this come to fruition. when noone is punished, for FALSE ACCUSATIONS! what ever happened to "thos shault not bear false witness against thy neighbor"?? the only way they will be happy, is if the law only appies to causcasisons! that way, they can rob,cheat, steal, lie, etc, and , if anyone says one thing, its RACISM!!
WE ALL CAN SEE THAT THIS IS NOT SO MUCH A JOKE, BUT BECOMMING A REALITY!. and we have let this crap stand. POLITICAL CORRECTNESS will be the number one cause of this country failing. if people dont like it here, they can leave!! now, back to being a mmj site.


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Ok, then why are you getting so pissy? If you are correct that is? Bullshit statements like "*MAYBE* he was casing the place"? What's wrong with that? I don't know what Zimmerman saw Trayvon doing! I'm guessing neither do you. What I have seen is a lot of speculation and people blindly defending one person or the other even though they don't know either person. Asking me if I've ever called 911 and ignored the operator is irrelevant. It has nothing to do with anything and is a lame attempt to try and deflect. There, happy? Every time I make some comment, you come at me all accusing me of defending Zimmerman although I've NEVER once defended him. I've simply pointed out that none of us really knows what was going through either of their minds that ultimately precipitated this senseless tragedy. Sure, I've raised a couple of hypotheticals in an attempt to illustrate just how stupid it is to try to speculate on something which we have very few of the facts and don't know either person. You say that Trayvon was doing nothing wrong and simply trying to line up some booty and drink some tea and eat skittles. Well, what's wrong with saying that "*MAYBE *trayvon was casing homes"? While we're at it, I'm also* GUESSING *Zimmerman regrets most of his actions that evening. How many dead kids with bullet holes in their chest have you seen in your life london? I lost count about 15 years ago. It's fucked up and nobody is a winner regardless of the outcome of this case. The media has injected bits of what they want you and I to know, anything else is pure speculation.


again point out anything that I typed that is not a FACT...You typed some bullshit madeup nonsense about Trayvon then defend it be saying "well I did say *maybe*"...Lame as fuck. 
Fact- Trayvon was not reported by Zimmerman for doing anything wrong
Fact-Zimmerman was told he was not needed to follow by the very people he called to get help
Fact-Zimmerman made the statement "These assholes always get away"
Fact-Zimmerman killed Trayvon


----------



## blindbaby (May 28, 2012)

many in society get out on bail. why is it a blacks life only important, if a non-black takes it? they never talk about the hundreds of murders that take place daily, of black on black crime. why? it does nothing to promote the "great agenda" that all actions by whites are racist. and all criminals other than white ones, are really just "victims". its the courts job to label "murderer". not ours. and why no coverage of whites being attacked by blacks? must be becasue the attackers are really just victims. innocent. right??? seems to me, the law should apply to all. AND BE LEVELED EQUALLY! of course, us whites are just born racist. we all eat, sleep, and live to be racist!! right. dont blame me for this mess. i voted for the american...


----------



## Carne Seca (May 28, 2012)

blindbaby said:


> many in society get out on bail. why is it a blacks life only important, if a non-black takes it? they never talk about the hundreds of murders that take place daily, of black on black crime. why? it does nothing to promote the "great agenda" that all actions by whites are racist. and all criminals other than white ones, are really just "victims". its the courts job to label "murderer". not ours. and why no coverage of whites being attacked by blacks? must be becasue the attackers are really just victims. innocent. right??? seems to me, the law should apply to all. AND BE LEVELED EQUALLY! of course, us whites are just born racist. we all eat, sleep, and live to be racist!! right. dont blame me for this mess. i voted for the american...


What the fuck are you talking about? What does this have to do with ANYTHING relating to Trayvon Martin's death? He was walking home with a bag of skittles and tea for his little brother. He used it as an excuse to talk to his girlfriend. Which he was doing. Zimmerman took it upon himself to judge Trayvon and convict him based on sight alone. Then he followed/pursued/stalked Trayvon (depending on the semantics you're fond of) not only in his vehicle but on foot as well. Because ZIMMERMAN decided Trayvon was a criminal. There was a shooting and a 17 year old boy was dead.

AND IT WASN'T EVEN GOING TO TRIAL.

That's what all this is about. Getting equal justice under the law. Now there is a trial and the jury will decide what is appropriate. If Zimmerman walks away then so be it. If he goes to jail then so be it. BUT AT LEAST THE MARTIN FAMILY FINALLY GOT A TRIAL. Everything else is just random verbal farting.


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? What does this have to do with ANYTHING relating to Trayvon Martin's death? He was walking home with a bag of skittles and tea for his little brother. He used it as an excuse to talk to his girlfriend. Which he was doing. Zimmerman took it upon himself to judge Trayvon and convict him based on sight alone. Then he followed/pursued/stalked Trayvon (depending on the semantics you're fond of) not only in his vehicle but on foot as well. Because ZIMMERMAN decided Trayvon was a criminal. There was a shooting and a 17 year old boy was dead.
> 
> AND IT WASN'T EVEN GOING TO TRIAL.
> 
> That's what all this is about. Getting equal justice under the law. Now there is a trial and the jury will decide what is appropriate. If Zimmerman walks away then so be it. If he goes to jail then so be it. BUT AT LEAST THE MARTIN FAMILY FINALLY GOT A TRIAL. Everything else is just random verbal farting.


I personally want him unable own a gun let alone CCW.


----------



## blindbaby (May 28, 2012)

it is heart breaking. and to think they keep forgetting, that laws are only for caucasions. ounce they get this down, then all will be happiness, and pink balloons. like our god like leader appologizes for america, id like to appologize for being white, and still alive!!! im so sorry!!!!!!!


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2012)

blindbaby said:


> it is heart breaking. and to think they keep forgetting, that laws are only for caucasions. ounce they get this down, then all will be happiness, and pink balloons. like our god like leader appologizes for america, id like to appologize for being white, and still alive!!! im so sorry!!!!!!!


You don't have to apologize for the color of your skin, but you do owe us an apology for you ignorant and asinine comments.


----------



## budleydoright (May 28, 2012)

> like our god like leader appologizes for america, id like


Sometimes mending fences is needed to keep the rats out. 8 years of bush cheney, we will apologizing for at least 100 years for that one.


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You don't have to apologize for the color of your skin, but you do owe us an apology for you ignorant and asinine comments.


He's white, of course he has to apologise. 

Did you know whites grabbed black people from Africa to use as slaves?

Did you know all whites are born racist?

Did you know all blacks are born victims?

Welcome to the deluded "white guilt" mind of a Liberal....


----------



## Carne Seca (May 28, 2012)

blindbaby said:


> it is heart breaking. and to think they keep forgetting, that laws are only for caucasions. ounce they get this down, then all will be happiness, and pink balloons. like our god like leader appologizes for america, id like to appologize for being white, and still alive!!! im so sorry!!!!!!!


There is verbal farting and then there is lip shitting. This is a fine example of lip shitting.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He's white, of course he has to apologise.
> 
> Did you know whites grabbed black people from Africa to use as slaves?
> 
> ...


You realize he was being facetious and employing sarcasm, right?


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He's white, of course he has to apologise.
> 
> Did you know whites grabbed black people from Africa to use as slaves?
> 
> ...


I do know that you are an idiot. I learned long ago to judge a man by what he believes in and stands for.


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I do know that you are an idiot. I learned long ago to judge a man by what he believes in and stands for.


I was being sarcastic myself and pointing out that most Liberals are so do gooder little POS that they feel it's somehow their fault for all the ills of the world just cos they're white. 

Im not in the slightest bit racist, but I'm also not going to feel guilty. I never owned slaves, committed racist attacks, etc, so why the fuck would I feel guilty?

Typical do gooder sound bite post from you tho, try some original thought next time. Typical lefties, so fucking predictible.


----------



## NoDrama (May 28, 2012)

MyndMy said:


> How about you show me any fact that puts my mind into your prospective, wait I know how. But I can't get my head up my associate that far.
> 
> **edit** who the hell commanded me to do anything I am not yours or anyone's property. That in and of itself show you have a slave master racist mentality. With that being noted I shall now add you to ignore. Goodbye Dumbass (in my Red Forman voice)


 easiest troll ever.

edit: I commanded you to stop when I posted in response to your "he was commanded to stop" comment when I posted:


NoDrama said:


> "We don't need you to do that."


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I was being sarcastic myself and pointing out that most Liberals are so do gooder little POS that they feel it's somehow their fault for all the ills of the world just cos they're white.
> 
> Im not in the slightest bit racist, but I'm also not going to feel guilty. I never owned slaves, committed racist attacks, etc, so why the fuck would I feel guilty?
> 
> Typical do gooder sound bite post from you tho, try some original thought next time. Typical lefties, so fucking predictible.


So now we hate do gooders ..ok


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Im not in the slightest bit racist, but I'm also not going to feel guilty. I never owned slaves, committed racist attacks, etc, so why the fuck would I feel guilty?


ireland only has 1.1% black community unless they're all living in your neighborhood im not too sure what you can say about racism


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Zimmerman absolutely has a right to ask Martin a question, verbal exchange is not illegal in almost any scenario. Are you saying he isn't allowed to ask him where he got that sweet hoodie?


lol, too bad that was not what he was trying to do. he had two chances to do that and never did so.

so, if you're following someone around, and not for the purpose of "asking them a question" (LOL!), what are you chasing them around for?

i bet it's because he did not like that those assholes were always getting away.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2012)

londonfog said:


> wow unfuckingbelievable..Trayvon did doing nothing that night but go to the store and people type this type of shit. Yup thats why I stay the way I am and teach my kids to do the same.


yep, doc loses major points in my eyes for being such a shit stain of a human being with the "martin is guilt but zimmerman deserves the presumption of innocence" bullshit. just sickening.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You don't KNOW much of anything about Martin, is he somehow beyond reproach and investigation, simply because he is dead?


melissa harris-perry analyzed the whole scenario correctly right off the bat: the zimmerman defense only makes sense if you treat martin with the presumption of guilt.

otherwise, you're talking about a grown man with a concealed weapon who profiled, chased, and confronted an unarmed, innocent kid who was on the way back from the store and killed him.

the zimmerheads are clamoring, trying to make martin out to be a criminal, when everything we know points to him just innocently walking home from the store.


----------



## NoDrama (May 28, 2012)

redivider said:


> "Presumed innocent until proven guilty"
> 
> ^^ How the American justice system works.
> was he peeking through windows in cars/homes? was he looking for a way to get inside a house? no. he was walking, talking and texting on the phone with his little girlfriend.
> ...


Walking talking texting and just looking around can look "Sketchy" to someone whose neighborhood has been recently robbed. 



> *Zimmerman:*
> We&#8217;ve had some break-ins in my neighborhood and there&#8217;s a real suspicious guy. It&#8217;s Retreat View Circle. The best address I can give you is 111 Retreat View Circle.
> This guy looks like he&#8217;s up to no good or he&#8217;s on drugs or something. It&#8217;s raining and he&#8217;s just walking around looking about. [00:25]


 Emphasis added. Nothing there sounds racist to me.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Did I say that Trayvon was casing the place? No!


you implied it, don't act like that wasn't your intention to imply it.

again, your defense for a murderer only works if you treat the dead nigger with the presumption of guilt.


----------



## NoDrama (May 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> melissa harris-perry analyzed the whole scenario correctly right off the bat: the zimmerman defense only makes sense if you treat martin with the presumption of guilt.
> 
> otherwise, you're talking about a grown man with a concealed weapon who profiled, chased, and confronted an unarmed, innocent kid who was on the way back from the store and killed him.
> 
> the zimmerheads are clamoring, trying to make martin out to be a criminal, when everything we know points to him just innocently walking home from the store.


I don't know, sounds more to me like the young Mr. Martin, like many black folk, had a chip on his shoulder against white people. Many black youth are taught all about the "white Devil" and how all of life's ills can be blamed on the cracker. Black on white violence as a statistic far exceeds any other racial violent stat in the USA. Blacks murder Whites at 18 times the rate Whites murder Blacks. Odds are a'ginst ya.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I don't know, sounds more to me like the young Mr. Martin, like many black folk, had a chip on his shoulder against white people.


here we go again.

the zimmerman defense only works if you treat an innocent kid with the presumption of guilt based upon deeply ingrained stereotypes and prejudices.

which is what makes this case such a firecracker.


----------



## budleydoright (May 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Walking talking texting and just looking around can look "Sketchy" to someone whose neighborhood has been recently robbed.



Your right, All of your problems look like nails when you walk around with a big fucking hammer all the time.

Personally, I would rather have lost all of my possesions to a thief than have the blood of a child on my sidewalk. Guilty or not.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I don't know, sounds more to me like the young Mr. Martin, like many black folk, had a chip on his shoulder against white people. Many black youth are taught all about the "white Devil" and how all of life's ills can be blamed on the cracker. Black on white violence as a statistic far exceeds any other racial violent stat in the USA. Blacks murder Whites at 18 times the rate Whites murder Blacks. Odds are a'ginst ya.


aside from the heinousness of this post isnt zimmerman hispanic?


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I don't know, sounds more to me like the young Mr. Martin, like many black folk, had a chip on his shoulder against white people. Many black youth are taught all about the "white Devil" and how all of life's ills can be blamed on the cracker. Black on white violence as a statistic far exceeds any other racial violent stat in the USA. Blacks murder Whites at 18 times the rate Whites murder Blacks. Odds are a'ginst ya.


Could you link me to that statistic so I can see what year did they start taking it


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Personally, I would rather have lost all of my possesions to a thief than have the blood of a child on my sidewalk. Guilty or not.


^^^ this + rep


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, too bad that was not what he was trying to do. he had two chances to do that and never did so.
> 
> so, if you're following someone around, and not for the purpose of "asking them a question" (LOL!), what are you chasing them around for?
> 
> i bet it's because he did not like that those assholes were always getting away.


I understand your point and flatly reject the premise. I don't care if he asked him a question when he was in his truck and Martin was outside, I also don't care that he didn't yell out any other time they were in proximity to each other. It might simply be a matter of him not having made up his mind to question Martin yet. It's not like there is some _requirement_ to ask somebody their business at the first and only at the first encounter. It's an interesting observation, but it doesn't negate his subsequent interest in questioning Martin.

All that matters is what was the FIRST thing Zimmerman did when they encountered each other behind the houses near the sidewalk? He asked him a question, we know that as fact. Since we know that to be fact, it's perfectly reasonable for Zimmerman to say that was his intent for the pursuit.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I understand your point and flatly reject the premise. I don't care if he asked him a question when he was in his truck and Martin was outside, I also don't care that he didn't yell out any other time they were in proximity to each other. It might simply be a matter of him not having made up his mind to question Martin yet. It's not like there is some _requirement_ to ask somebody their business at the first and only at the first encounter. It's an interesting observation, but it doesn't negate his later interest in questioning Martin.
> 
> All that matters is what was the FIRST thing Zimmerman did when they encountered each other behind the houses near the sidewalk? He asked him a question, we know that as fact. Since we know that to be fact, it's perfectly reasonable for Zimmerman to say that was his intent for the pursuit.


lol, you're funny.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, you're funny.


 You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little fucked up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?


----------



## doc111 (May 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, doc loses major points in my eyes for being such a shit stain of a human being with the "martin is guilt but zimmerman deserves the presumption of innocence" bullshit. just sickening.


lmfao!!!!!!!



Uh oh! I lost points in UncleBuck's eyes!  Oh, what ever will I do? Where the fuck do you guys come up with this shit? Show me where I am saying "Martin is guilty but Zimmerman deserves the presumption of innocence"? You can't, because I NEVER SAID NOR DID I EVER EVEN IMPLY IT!!!!! Seriously! For such a grammar nazi, you lack reading comprehension skills.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 28, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lmfao!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh! I lost points in UncleBuck's eyes!  Oh, what ever will I do? Where the fuck do you guys come up with this shit? Show me where I am saying "Martin is guilty but Zimmerman deserves the presumption of innocence"? You can't, because I NEVER SAID NOR DID I EVER EVEN IMPLY IT!!!!! Seriously! For such a grammar nazi, you lack reading comprehension skills.


Man his comprehension skillz must have been a strong weak point all through school. If you cant comprehend how do you learn, now we know why they call him unclebuck.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 28, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lmfao!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh! I lost points in UncleBuck's eyes!  Oh, what ever will I do? Where the fuck do you guys come up with this shit? Show me where I am saying "Martin is guilty but Zimmerman deserves the presumption of innocence"? You can't, because I NEVER SAID NOR DID I EVER EVEN IMPLY IT!!!!! Seriously! For such a grammar nazi, you lack reading comprehension skills.


Man his comprehension skills must have been a strong weak point all through school. If you cant comprehend how do you learn? now we know why they call him unclebuck.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lmfao!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh! I lost points in UncleBuck's eyes!  Oh, what ever will I do? Where the fuck do you guys come up with this shit? Show me where I am saying "Martin is guilty but Zimmerman deserves the presumption of innocence"? You can't, because I NEVER SAID NOR DID I EVER EVEN IMPLY IT!!!!! Seriously! For such a grammar nazi, you lack reading comprehension skills.


lol @ you never implied it.


----------



## doc111 (May 28, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little fucked up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?




[video=youtube;IWINtUCshxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWINtUCshxY[/video]


----------



## doc111 (May 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ you never implied it.


lol @ YOUR lack of reading comprehension skillz!


----------



## afrawfraw (May 28, 2012)

Uncle Buck must have a house boat and about 10 fishing poles...


----------



## budleydoright (May 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I don't know, sounds more to me like the young Mr. Martin, like many black folk, had a chip on his shoulder against white people. Many black youth are taught all about the "white Devil" and how all of life's ills can be blamed on the cracker. Black on white violence as a statistic far exceeds any other racial violent stat in the USA. Blacks murder Whites at 18 times the rate Whites murder Blacks. Odds are a'ginst ya.



Yea, just look at those parents and how they handle themselves. You can just see it can't you. That chip is so big on dads shoulder. 

The simple fact you would suggest something like this speaks volumes as to how far your tribe has evolved!

Just like blacks are ashamed of some of their own. Many whites, myself included are ashamed of people who still treat others like shit based on skin color.


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> ireland only has 1.1% black community unless they're all living in your neighborhood im not too sure what you can say about racism


North Dublin is about 45-50% black...

Try again


----------



## londonfog (May 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ you never implied it.


saying lame as shit like "I said maybe".. weak azz jokers..be a man and say what you mean and mean what you say. If I say "Doc111 maybe a piece of shit" I'm I not implying that a piece of shit is Doc111..(merely use as an example ).


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> While we don't have all of the evidence there are facts that have been established. Martin is dead. Zimmerman Shot him and has been charged. Really the dispute is Who was standing their ground. The way it appears to me is Martin was standing his ground against an unknown pursuer and was shot as a result. Of course this is my opinion based on what's out there. You know one thing I think people are forgetting, Trayvon Martin was completely innocent, he was minding his own buisiness, probably trying to line up some trim on the phone. Zimmerman had absolutely no right to pursue him. He was not acting on behalf of the neighborhood association. Martin had no obligation to explain himself to Zimmerman, or did Zimmerman have the right to follow him, question him or attempt to detain him. Of course this would be true even if he was in the commision of a crime. Perhaps his pistol made him feel invinsable and he was thinking "C'mon punk, Make My Day." Oh wait that's the Colorado law!


 You don't know that Martin was innocent. You have completely disregarded the statements of unbiased witnesses and chosen to accept the statements of Martin's friends and family. Unless you have first hand knowledge of the event the rest of us don't have, you have no basis to reach your conclusion. It appears that this conclusion is based on bias or political viewpoint, rather than reason.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> North Dublin is about 45-50% black...
> 
> Try again


now your really showing your true colors...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dublin
&#8226; Ethnicity
(2006 Census) Ethnic groups[hide]​ 

*90.85% White*
81.25% White Irish
9.23% White Other
0.37% Irish Traveller

*3.34% Asian/Asian Irish*

*1.12% Black/Black Irish*

*1.47% Bi-Racial/Other*

*3.22% Not Stated*

45-50% black really?


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i think the trail of martins headset, and skittle and drink and the marks in the grass from the scuffle will all work agianst zimmerman but we will see if martin attacked Z the hand held objects like candy and arizona tea will be where martin was standing before the incident started and headset will either be where he fell or on the way to if its the other way around there will be a trail of tea skittle and headset to help dictate the time line of events and exacclty who was agressing who my guess all the items are in a small and localized position to where martins body was found . . . . . . indicating to me that he didnt attack or chase Z but rather the confrontation scuffle and shooting all happend in a small area


 Your "guess" indicates nothing about the event, but it does indicate something about your leanings. Sounds like you've already presumed Zimmerman guilty are are trying to make the evidence fit your presumption.


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you don't know if it was the first punch. and yes, if you are chasing me with a gun, i have every right to defend myself from you. perhaps i'll go to the park today and just start chasing people around and see what happens.


 Isn't there a restraining order about you and the park? Or was it just the schoolyard?


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> here we go again. the zimmerman defense only works if you treat an innocent kid with the presumption of guilt based upon deeply ingrained stereotypes and prejudices. which is what makes this case such a firecracker.


 Presumption of innocence?


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> now your really showing your true colors...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dublin
>  Ethnicity
> (2006 Census) Ethnic groups[hide]​
> ...


gonna add a bit more perspective on this. london arguably one of the most racially diverse cities in the world has 
According to the Office for National Statistics, based on 2006 estimates, 69.4 percent of the 7.5 million inhabitants of London were White, with 58 percent White British, 2.5 percent White Irish and 8.9 percent classified as Other White. Some 13.1 percent are of South Asian descent, with Indians making up 6.5 percent of London's population, followed by Bangladeshis and Pakistanis at 2.3 percent each. 2 percent are categorised as "Other Asian". 10.7 percent of London's population are Black, with around 5.5 percent being Black African, 4.3 percent as Black Caribbean and 0.7 percent as "Other Black". 3.5 percent of Londoners are of mixed race; 1.5 percent are Chinese; and 1.9 percent belong to another ethnic group.[SUP][5][/SUP] In January 2005, a survey of London's ethnic and religious diversity claimed that there were more than 300 languages spoken and 50 non-indigenous communities with a population of more than 10,000 in London

your seeing many more black people in your communtiy than the facts could possibly allow and at the same time your claiming not to be racist.......


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Your right, All of your problems look like nails when you walk around with a big fucking hammer all the time. Personally, I would rather have lost all of my possesions to a thief than have the blood of a child on my sidewalk. Guilty or not.


 ^^^possessions He never claimed to be protecting his possessions, only his life. "child"? 6ft +, 17+? You've fallen prey to the disinformation being published showing photos of Martin when he was much younger.


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little fucked up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?


 Bucky can't refute your statement, so he follows his normal pattern of insulting those who disagree with him. Pretty soon, he'll claim he somehow beat you.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> ^^^possessions He never claimed to be protecting his possessions, only his life. "child"? 6ft +, 17+? You've fallen prey to the disinformation being published showing photos of Martin when he was much younger.


his height is irrelevant 17 is still very much a kid


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> now your really showing your true colors...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dublin
> &#8226; Ethnicity
> (2006 Census) Ethnic groups[hide]​
> ...


Yes, North Dublin, you need more localised statistics bubba  

Anyways my point was that we don't have "hate crimes", "interracial killings" (we just call it "murder", regardless of skin colour) and racism like you folks do, people tend to have more respect for each other than that. 

Hence the lack of "white guilt", I never "lynched", hated nor disrespected nobody nor do I have any intention of ever doing so. 

But the lefties just have to imply you're racist at every possible moment...it's really really pathetic at this point.

EDIT: And your statistics are 6 years old, so I take it you're unaware we have basically an open border and have had MASSIVE inward migration in those 6 years, right? But you wouldn't know that, you just work off presumptions


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> his height is irrelevant 17 is still very much a kid


 He was taller than Zimmerman, 17 is not still very much a kid. He was caught with multiple pieces of stolen jewelry in school. "Trayvons backpack contained 12 pieces of jewelry, in addition to a watch and a large flathead screwdriver, according to the report, which described silver wedding bands and earrings with diamonds. Trayvon was asked if the jewelry belonged to his family or a girlfriend. Martin replied its not mine. A friend gave it to me, he responded, according to the report. Trayvon declined to name the friend. Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/03/26/2714778/thousands-expected-at-trayvon.html#storylink=cpy" Why is there such an effort to portray Martin is an eight year old choirboy? First you guys try to portray Zimmerman as a racist, that didn't work. Is this "Plan B"?


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> He was taller than Zimmerman, 17 is not still very much a kid. He was caught with multiple pieces of stolen jewelry in school. "Trayvon&#8217;s backpack contained 12 pieces of jewelry, in addition to a watch and a large flathead screwdriver, according to the report, which described silver wedding bands and earrings with diamonds. Trayvon was asked if the jewelry belonged to his family or a girlfriend. &#8220;Martin replied it&#8217;s not mine. A friend gave it to me,&#8221; he responded, according to the report. Trayvon declined to name the friend. Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/03/26/2714778/thousands-expected-at-trayvon.html#storylink=cpy" Why is there such an effort to portray Martin is an eight year old choirboy? First you guys try to portray Zimmerman as a racist, that didn't work. Is this "Plan B"?


erm 17 is not an adult i.e. a kid 

and which one of us here is profiling? and did zimmerman have any of this "evidence" when he profile this kid?


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

Martin's father, upon hearing the 911 tape, said that was NOT his son crying for help. Only after conferring with the attorney did he claim it was his son. The neighborhood had repeated break-ins recently. Martin's backpack contained stolen jewelry and burglary tools. He's starting to sound not so much an "innocent child" anymore, is he?


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Martin's father, upon hearing the 911 tape, said that was NOT his son crying for help. Only after conferring with the attorney did he claim it was his son. The neighborhood had repeated break-ins recently. Martin's backpack contained stolen jewelry and burglary tools. He's starting to sound not so much an "innocent child" anymore, is he?





ginjawarrior said:


> erm 17 is not an adult i.e. a kid
> 
> and which one of us here is profiling? and did zimmerman have any of this "evidence" when he profile this kid?



again who here is desperately profiling?


----------



## afrawfraw (May 28, 2012)

If Zimmerman had REALLY wanted to prevent crime, he would have had a night vision camera instead of a fire arm. Same price. Fire arms kill people. There is no other function. Crime prevention my ass.


----------



## NoDrama (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> ireland only has 1.1% black community unless they're all living in your neighborhood im not too sure what you can say about racism


Because we all know that to be racist, there has to be lots of other races around to hate on?


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Martin's father, upon hearing the 911 tape, said that was NOT his son crying for help. Only after conferring with the attorney did he claim it was his son. The neighborhood had repeated break-ins recently. Martin's backpack contained stolen jewelry and burglary tools. He's starting to sound not so much an "innocent child" anymore, is he?


Dude in fairness he shot a kid coming from the shop, who probably stopped for a joint, all this "innocent/guilty" stuff is irrelevant and is somewhat profiling. We all did dumb shit as kids, I wouldn't like to have been shot for it tho. 

I do think Zimmerman will (wrongly) walk due to the totally subjectve nature of the SYG legislation. 

And anyways why can't people just go to "fisticuffs" anymore?


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> erm 17 is not an adult i.e. a kid and which one of us here is profiling? and did zimmerman have any of this "evidence" when he profile this kid?


 Are you accusing me of profiling? I've not presumed anyone guilty, while you have. Martin was behaving like he was casing the area, and, surprise, it turns out he probably is theif. You accuse Zimmerman of profiling this "kid", but you have NO knowledge of his thoughts. Just the say so of Martin's parent's attorney, an obviously biased participant with a financial stake.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Because we all know that to be racist, there has to be lots of other races around to hate on?


lots of other races in ireland? not really


Major ethnic:Irish 87.4%Minor ethnic:Other white 7.5%, Asian 1.3%, black 1.1%, mixed 1.1%, unspecified 1.6% (2006)


not that any of this is proof of racism just that harrekin isnt subjected to the same pressures as someone from a more racially diverse country might..

however when you take his 45-50% blacks in northern dublin to account a thinking man will see the underlying racism


----------



## NoDrama (May 28, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Fire arms kill people. There is no other function. Crime prevention my ass.


Water kills people too.


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> If Zimmerman had REALLY wanted to prevent crime, he would have had a night vision camera instead of a fire arm. Same price. Fire arms kill people. There is no other function. Crime prevention my ass.


 Cameras don't prevent crime, don't you have a TV? Fire arms actually can prevent crime, I know this on a first hand basis. You think you're being logical, but your reasoning is clouded by preconceived notions. This is known as prejudice.


----------



## NoDrama (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> lots of other races in ireland? not really
> 
> 
> Major ethnic:Irish 87.4%Minor ethnic:Other white 7.5%, Asian 1.3%, black 1.1%, mixed 1.1%, unspecified 1.6% (2006)
> ...


so, like I said, you are making the statement that to be a racist you have to have lots of other races around to hate on.

The USA is 80% White when you consider that Hispanics must be white too, but only when they kill black people. White isn't a race, its how light your skin color is.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Yes, North Dublin, you need more localised statistics bubba
> 
> Anyways my point was that we don't have "hate crimes", "interracial killings" (we just call it "murder", regardless of skin colour) and racism like you folks do, people tend to have more respect for each other than that.
> 
> ...



"north dublin"? shall i assume that takes up 25% of the population i.e north south east west? 

so 50% of north dublin is black? thats 12.5% black population of dublin overall over 1000% of the 2006 stats....

your saying im working of of presumptions right? well lets see your evidence of 45-50% black population in north dublin (should be easy if you not just pulling the numbers out of your arse)


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Dude in fairness he shot a kid coming from the shop, who probably stopped for a joint, all this "innocent/guilty" stuff is irrelevant and is somewhat profiling. We all did dumb shit as kids, I wouldn't like to have been shot for it tho. I do think Zimmerman will (wrongly) walk due to the totally subjectve nature of the SYG legislation. And anyways why can't people just go to "fisticuffs" anymore?


 Because that means that only the biggest and meanest have power, while the young, old, and/or weak are nothing but prey. Did you attack anyone as has been asserted here, or just throw snowballs at cars?


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> lots of other races in ireland? not really
> 
> 
> Major ethnic:Irish 87.4%Minor ethnic:Other white 7.5%, Asian 1.3%, black 1.1%, mixed 1.1%, unspecified 1.6% (2006)
> ...


You're just so sad you see racism in everything. 

"Isn't subjected to the same pressures as someone living in a racially diverse country" ?!

Wouldnt someone from a mostly white country be MORE racist due to a lack of integration with other races? Your logic is as dumb as your racial sensitivity. 

And since you obviously don't understand statistics, just because the % of black people as an overall figure isn't high, it doesn't mean that part of one city (the capital) cant have a disproportionately high % of that group in that area. (Directly related to the fact there's only work in the Capital and it's where the international airport and seaport is. 

Lack of local knowledge means you don't really know shit about what you're talking about it seems.


----------



## chrishydro (May 28, 2012)

The world now knows the evidence, the guy is going to walk. Terrible loss of life I am not sayin anything else. I have kids, I am a single fater I cant imagine the loss of one of my children I would be devistated but the evidence is the evidence. As to the fater saying it was not his son, and by the way the kid lived with his father, I would know I am telling you I would know their voice in a heartbeat. What is not part of the evidnece is the phone records from the girlfriend that claims she was on the phone with him. Dont think for a minute that the defense does not have those records. If they proved she was telling the truth it would be in the states evidence. It is not. The whole thing is a shame the whole thing sucks big time but I never beleived abc when they said it was a racial killing. It was a flat out avoidable incident that cost a child his life. UGH the entire thing makes me flat out sick. I live in a big city and kids, adults, women, men, animals are killed every day. Sometimes 3-4 times a day. Four kids were killed in their car just the other night. Sad, makes me sick to my stomach. Bottom line ABC news doctored the video to hide the bandage on the nose, ABC lied to the enitre nation and upset everyone and got everyone picking sides. This case just reaks of lies. The media is to blame, the incident should have been handled by the police and you and I should not be even talking about it. Thousands of our children dies in Iraq and AFG each day. They are dying right now but we dont give a shit, it is all just screwed up.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I don't know, sounds more to me like the young *Mr. Martin, like many black folk, had a chip on his shoulder against white people*. Many black youth are taught all about the "white Devil" and how all of life's ills can be blamed on the cracker. Black on white violence as a statistic far exceeds any other racial violent stat in the USA. Blacks murder Whites at 18 times the rate Whites murder Blacks. Odds are a'ginst ya.





NoDrama said:


> so, like I said, you are making the statement that to be a racist you have to have lots of other races around to hate on.
> 
> The USA is 80% White when you consider that *Hispanics must be white* too, but only when they kill black people. White isn't a race, its how light your skin color is.


no not at all people are perfectly capable of being racist in a 100% white community it takes living in a racially diverse community to understand what it is to *NOT BE RACIST*

and it seems to me you have a bit of trouble working out who is "white" or "hispanic"


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Water kills people too.


 Water is a gateway drug.


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Because that means that only the biggest and meanest have power, while the young, old, and/or weak are nothing but prey. Did you attack anyone as has been asserted here, or just throw snowballs at cars?


Do you have anything to support the assertion that Martin initially attacked Zimmerman? Or you just presuming?


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You're just so sad you see racism in everything.
> 
> "Isn't subjected to the same pressures as someone living in a racially diverse country" ?!
> 
> ...



care to show proof of your 45-50% black community there? you havent backed it up yet i can only go on the facts available to me

as i just said to nodrama it takes living in a racially diverse culture to know what it really means to not be racist


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^We should outlaw water. Thousands of children have died as a result of inhaling water. At the least, it should only be allowed with a doctor's prescription.


----------



## NoDrama (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Water is a gateway drug.


absolutely right, water is also the cause of all evil in the world, and all murderers have been guilty of partaking in water at some point. Case closed I say, lets make water illegal, problem solved. I am a Bureaucrat.


----------



## NoDrama (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> no not at all people are perfectly capable of being racist in a 100% white community it takes living in a racially diverse community to understand what it is to *NOT BE RACIST*
> 
> and it seems to me you have a bit of trouble working out who is "white" or "hispanic"


I have no problem working out who is white or who is Hispanic, If you are Hispanic and your skin is light colored, you are white.


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Do you have anything to support the assertion that Martin initially attacked Zimmerman? Or you just presuming?


 I'm sorry, where did I say Martin attacked Zimmerman? I was only pointing out you all are prejudiced. You have convicted Zimmerman based not on facts or evidence, but on "feelings" that, quit frankly, appear to be racism.


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> care to show proof of your 45-50% black community there? you havent backed it up yet i can only go on the facts available to me
> 
> as i just said to nodrama it takes living in a racially diverse culture to know what it really means to not be racist


That is such total bullshit. 

So the "default" setting for humans is to be racist?

You are a complete tool if you think like that. 

At this stage you're gonna call me racist regardless, so I don't care. 

At this point, since you're making the assertion Im racist, please quote any post Iv made since Iv joined that could be considered racist, the onus of proof is on you, biatch. 

If you find one I'll give you TWO gold (or is the pc term "coloured"?) stars as a special bonus.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> ^^^possessions He never claimed to be protecting his possessions, only his life. "child"? 6ft +, 17+? You've fallen prey to the disinformation being published showing photos of Martin when he was much younger.





ginjawarrior said:


> his height is irrelevant 17 is still very much a kid





Red1966 said:


> He was taller than Zimmerman, 17 is not still very much a kid. *He was caught with multiple pieces of stolen jewelry in school. "Trayvons backpack contained 12 pieces of jewelry, in addition to a watch and a large flathead screwdriver, according to the report, which described silver wedding bands and earrings with diamonds. Trayvon was asked if the jewelry belonged to his family or a girlfriend. Martin replied its not mine. A friend gave it to me,* he responded, according to the report. Trayvon declined to name the friend. Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/03/26/2714778/thousands-expected-at-trayvon.html#storylink=cpy" Why is there such an effort to portray Martin is an eight year old choirboy? First you guys try to portray Zimmerman as a racist, that didn't work. Is this "Plan B"?





ginjawarrior said:


> erm 17 is not an adult i.e. a kid
> 
> and which one of us here is profiling? and *did zimmerman have any of this "evidence" when he profile this kid*?





Red1966 said:


> Martin's father, upon hearing the 911 tape, said that was NOT his son crying for help. Only after conferring with the attorney did he claim it was his son. The neighborhood had repeated break-ins recently. *Martin's backpack contained stolen jewelry and burglary tools*. He's starting to sound not so much an "innocent child" anymore, is he?





Red1966 said:


> Are you accusing me of profiling? I've not presumed anyone guilty, while you have. *Martin was behaving like he was casing the area, and, surprise, it turns out he probably is theif.* You accuse Zimmerman of profiling this "kid", but you have NO knowledge of his thoughts. Just the say so of Martin's parent's attorney, an obviously biased participant with a financial stake.


no profiling here officer honest...


again i'll ask *did zimmerman have any of this "evidence" when he profile this kid?* 

and as trayvon was never convicted of anything is it cool beans to fall back on zimmermans violent past not only towards women but police officers too?


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

Kinda ironic also that the guy who's country is virtually impossible to emigrate to is calling the guy who's country basically has an open border a racist. 

Lollerskates.

EDIT: Fuck I'm getting trolled and I didn't even realise it. Good show Gingawarrior, good show. 

I took the bait hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I have no problem working out who is white or who is Hispanic, If you are Hispanic and your skin is light colored, you are white.


 His·pan·ic (h-spnk) adj. 1. Of or relating to Spain or Spanish-speaking Latin America. 2. Of or relating to a Spanish-speaking people or culture. n. 1. A Spanish-speaking person. 2. A U.S. citizen or resident of Latin-American or Spanish descent.


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> I'm sorry, where did I say Martin attacked Zimmerman? I was only pointing out you all are prejudiced. You have convicted Zimmerman based not on facts or evidence, but on "feelings" that, quit frankly, appear to be racism.


I convicted him based on the fact he shot a kid. 

You base your findings on hearsay from when he was supposedly caught being stupid and childlike (which as a child is fairly standard). 

The difference between you and I is at least I admit I don't know what happened except an unarmed kid was shot


----------



## NoDrama (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> His·pan·ic (h-spnk) adj. 1. Of or relating to Spain or Spanish-speaking Latin America. 2. Of or relating to a Spanish-speaking people or culture. n. 1. A Spanish-speaking person. 2. A U.S. citizen or resident of Latin-American or Spanish descent.


I don't use official tomes to describe what a white person is, I use the MSM handbook.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> That is such total bullshit.
> 
> So the "default" setting for humans is to be racist?
> 
> ...


care to show proof that northern dublin has got 45-50% blacks and i will happily recant any claim of racism i have lain upon you



Harrekin said:


> *Kinda ironic also that the guy who's country is virtually impossible to emigrate to is calling the guy who's country basically has an open border a racist. *
> 
> Lollerskates.
> 
> ...


im from uk as we're both from europe there is an open border between us...

this wasnt a troll i genuinely would like to see the figure for northern dublins demographics


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> care to show proof that northern dublin has got 45-50% blacks and i will happily recant any claim of racism i have lain upon you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have a look, I hadn't read it as a statistic, I heard it on the radio, which is generally a fairly reliable source of information over here, we're somewhat lacking in the Fox News. 

And dude if you're from the UK you know Irish people arnt racist (well we used to dislike you lot, but we're over it now  )


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I'll have a look, I hadn't read it as a statistic, I heard it on the radio, which is generally a fairly reliable source of information over here, we're somewhat lacking in the Fox News.
> 
> And dude if you're from the UK you know Irish people arnt racist (well we used to dislike you lot, but we're over it now  )


its far from me to say that racism does/doesn't exist anywhere in ireland.
BUT i do know that its not racially diverse (my original point) it wasnt till your 45-50% claim that any accusation came from me


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> no profiling here officer honest... again i'll ask *did zimmerman have any of this "evidence" when he profile this kid?* and as trayvon was never convicted of anything is it cool beans to fall back on zimmermans violent past not only towards women but police officers too?





ginjawarrior said:


> no profiling here officer honest...


 repeatedly stating something doesn't increase it's validity.


ginjawarrior said:


> did zimmerman have any of this "evidence" when he profile this kid?


 Is that supposed to be a question, cause it appears an underhanded attempt to repeat the "Zimmerman is a racist" accusation. What bearing does possession of "any of this "evidence"" have? Of course he didn't have it. He wasn't in possession of his school record, birth certificate or any other document you want to ask about, either.


ginjawarrior said:


> and as trayvon was never convicted of anything is it cool beans to fall back on zimmermans violent past not only towards women but police officers too?


 Martin may still have been charged in due course, the stolen property's owners had not as yet been found. Neither his girlfriend, family, or other "friend" have asked for it's return. Sure, Martin's record can be considered. Never heard any claims of violence towards women. "Resisting arrest" without any other charges usually means the cop is trying to legitimized roughing up a citizen. Odd how you phrase it, makes you sound biased. Imagine that!


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> its far from me to say that racism does/doesn't exist anywhere in ireland.
> BUT i do know that its not racially diverse (my original point) it wasnt till your 45-50% claim that any accusation came from me


So because my country is less racially diverse and because I may have heard an inaccurate statistic I'm a racist?

If I made a negative comment regarding the statistic I'd be racist, whereas infact I'm quite proud race isn't made a big issue here and that generally speaking people are "tolerant" (hate that term) of each other.


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I convicted him based on the fact he shot a kid. You base your findings on hearsay from when he was supposedly caught being stupid and childlike (which as a child is fairly standard). The difference between you and I is at least I admit I don't know what happened except an unarmed kid was shot


 Convicted him of what? Murder? Manslaughter? Self defense? I never said I knew what actually happened that night. You're claiming you do, you're claiming you knew Zimmerman's very thought process. Do try to pretend you're not biased, it's so amusing!


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> So because my country is less racially diverse and because I may have heard an inaccurate statistic I'm a racist?
> 
> If I made a negative comment regarding the statistic I'd be racist, whereas infact I'm quite proud race isn't made a big issue here and that generally speaking people are "tolerant" (hate that term) of each other.


if your living in a communtity that has a possible 1.1% black population yet you perceive a 50% population of blacks then yeah your either racist and seeing "teh blacks" coming out of the woodwork or schizophrenic


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> repeatedly stating something doesn't increase it's validity. Is that supposed to be a question, cause it appears an underhanded attempt to repeat the "Zimmerman is a racist" accusation. What bearing does possession of "any of this "evidence"" have? Of course he didn't have it. He wasn't in possession of his school record, birth certificate or any other document you want to ask about, either. Martin may still have been charged in due course, the stolen property's owners had not as yet been found. Neither his girlfriend, family, or other "friend" have asked for it's return. Sure, Martin's record can be considered. Never heard any claims of violence towards women. "Resisting arrest" without any other charges usually means the cop is trying to legitimized roughing up a citizen. Odd how you phrase it, makes you sound biased. Imagine that!


lol i see your not taking this seriously


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> if your living in a communtity that has a possible 1.1% black population yet you perceive a 50% population of blacks then yeah your either racist and seeing "teh blacks" coming out of the woodwork or schizophrenic


 He does have a good point. Your attitude affects your perception. Two hundred thousand people saw the space shuttle fly over us. My neighbor saw an "flying saucer".


----------



## budleydoright (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> ^^^possessions He never claimed to be protecting his possessions, only his life. "child"? 6ft +, 17+? You've fallen prey to the disinformation being published showing photos of Martin when he was much younger.


I'm speaking from the perspective of a homeowner in a gated community. I would rather have thieves walking the street than a gun toating "Law Abidibing Citizen" like Zimmerman. So I guess he wanders the neighboerhood with a gun in the event he neds to protect his life? Should paranoid people be doing this?

And BTW the young photos of Trayvon were the photos that were at his service, you know the special times a parent may want to remember of their baby when they bury him. The suggestion that they were used to further their case is insulting and dehumanizing to the victim. 

I know how large he was and I know I wouldn't have shot him if he was on top of me. Of course I wouldn't have a fucking gun in my pants so I would have been more inclined to use my brain had I been in a similar situation. I would be more inclined to do what a true concerned citizen would have done, let the police do their job. If zimmerman was truley a concerned citizen he would have considered the consequences before he started patrolling his neighborhood with a gun. Maybe learned how to use it and secure it, maybe a little self defense. Oh that's right you don' need that now that we can Stnd our Ground or Make our Day.

How fucked up is that?

I would like to hear 1 good gun story for a change. All you hear about are innoent children being shot because of insecure people clinging to weapons without undestanding the responsibilities that come with them.

I sure as fuck won't spend any money in a state like FL or AZ. They seem to becoming more and more crazy, full or hate and desperate t drag us back into the dark ages.


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Convicted him of what? Murder? Manslaughter? Self defense? I never said I knew what actually happened that night. You're claiming you do, you're claiming you knew Zimmerman's very thought process. Do try to pretend you're not biased, it's so amusing!


Lol, all I said was he shot a kid and that I don't think anyone should be shot over something so trivial. 

I also said I think Zimmerman would get away with it. 

I havnt taken a side, just regardless it's a bit sad an innocent kid is dead and the shooter will likely walk. He may have stolen shit and sold a bit of weed, but the death penalty for that?


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> lol i see your not taking this seriously


 I just find it disturbing that people can claim to be unbiased when they are obviously so. I guess it's possible to be bigot and not even know it.


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> if your living in a communtity that has a possible 1.1% black population yet you perceive a 50% population of blacks then yeah your either racist and seeing "teh blacks" coming out of the woodwork or schizophrenic


Are you not able to read? I was going by a statistic I heard. If its wrong then who cares, ultimately the point is Iv nothing against blacks, yellows, greens, reds, oranges, purples or pinks (if I left anyone out I'm deeply sorry). 

Your implication is way far fetched, and I think shows you're way more "racially sensitive" than I.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Are you not able to read? I was going by a statistic I heard. If its wrong then who cares, ultimately the point is Iv nothing against blacks, yellows, greens, reds, oranges, purples or pinks (if I left anyone out I'm deeply sorry).
> 
> Your implication is way far fetched, and I think shows you're way more "racially sensitive" than I.


i've "heard" it said that the royal family are reptilians i dont believe it and i certainly wouldn't repeat it where people might ask me to back it up

now you obviously believe it as it speaks of the place where you live however any statistics that i can find fall well short of being anywhere near close to 50%

by the statistics even if you put all the black people in dublin into just north dublin your still wrong by a factor of 10 (pro tip here thats not an insignificant amount)


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> i've "heard" it said that the royal family are reptilians i dont believe it and i certainly wouldn't repeat it where people might ask me to back it up
> 
> now you obviously believe it as it speaks of the place where you live however any statistics that i can find fall well short of being anywhere near close to 50%
> 
> by the statistics even if you put all the black people in dublin into just north dublin your still wrong by a factor of 10 (pro tip here thats not an insignificant amount)


So I'm racist because I believe a statistic that black skinned people would tend to gather near the source of work, infrastructure, etc just like the white skinned people tend to?

Dude youre tripping.


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Lol, all I said was he shot a kid and that I don't think anyone should be shot over something so trivial. I also said I think Zimmerman would get away with it. I havnt taken a side, just regardless it's a bit sad an innocent kid is dead and the shooter will likely walk. He may have stolen shit and sold a bit of weed, but the death penalty for that?


 But you have taken a side. Claiming Martin was an "innocent kid" implies Zimmerman's defense is invalid, making him guilty. Claiming he was shot for theft or weed implies Zimmerman's claim of self defense, once again, is invalid. I think you are filtering what you see and hear to fit preconceived ideas. When I watch the news, I constantly see people who have no direct knowledge of the event expressing opinions or outright falsehoods as facts. I see both sides white washing or condemning one party or the other. NBC "edited" the 911 tape to make it appear Zimmerman was a racist, publishing photos of Martin as a 10 year old instead of how he appeared at the time of the event. Martin's father telling the cops it wasn't his son calling for help and changing his story. A politically ambitious DA charge murder 1 when the evidence only supports a murder 2 charge. To me, this implies this is all political grandstanding. That people would play with the very lives of people for political gain is a said commentary on how low we have fallen.


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

What's happened to Bucky? Did he go to the park and get arrested again?


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> So I'm racist because I believe a statistic that black skinned people would tend to gather near the source of work, infrastructure, etc just like the white skinned people tend to?
> 
> Dude youre tripping.


how can you make that mistake about the place you are living? if i heard on the radio that 50% of the people where i lived were black but the reality was it was 1.1% should i believe the radio or my own fucking eyes?

for you to believe the radio without any critical thought suggests to me that all the radio did was confirm a previously held bias 

again i'll ask for any sort of source from you. if the black population has risen by 1000% in the last 10 years then it would have been documented at least somewhere


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> But you have taken a side. Claiming Martin was an "innocent kid" implies Zimmerman's defense is invalid, making him guilty. Claiming he was shot for theft or weed implies Zimmerman's claim of self defense, once again, is invalid. I think you are filtering what you see and hear to fit preconceived ideas. When I watch the news, I constantly see people who have no direct knowledge of the event expressing opinions or outright falsehoods as facts. I see both sides white washing or condemning one party or the other. NBC "edited" the 911 tape to make it appear Zimmerman was a racist, publishing photos of Martin as a 10 year old instead of how he appeared at the time of the event. Martin's father telling the cops it wasn't his son calling for help and changing his story. A politically ambitious DA charge murder 1 when the evidence only supports a murder 2 charge. To me, this implies this is all political grandstanding. That people would play with the very lives of people for political gain is a said commentary on how low we have fallen.


trayvan was 
A. a kid
B. innocent (zimmerman only said he looked suspicious(thats not a crime))


----------



## chrishydro (May 28, 2012)

Sad that the child lost his life, sad for the family. With that said evidence is eveidnce. ABC got all of you fired up for something that happened. Do any of you realy beleive that Zimmerman woke up that morning and said, hey honey im going to go kill a child and lose my life. He was getting the crap beat out of him and used his gun. He was on neighborhood watch, he had a gun, it is America that is ok. Had Zimmerman been a woman, and women do neighborhood watch and she was getting the shit kicked out of her ABC would have convinced all of you to go and buy a gun.


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> trayvan was
> A. a kid
> B. innocent (zimmerman only said he looked suspicious(thats not a crime))


Thank you...and at the same time I'm a racist even tho I said Trayvon was innocent. 

Suppose I hate Hispanics now? Lol. Not many Spanish in Ireland either, that means I hate them, right?

*rolls eyes*


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Thank you...and at the same time I'm a racist even tho I said Trayvon was innocent.
> 
> Suppose I hate Hispanics now? Lol. Not many Spanish in Ireland either, that means I hate them, right?
> 
> *rolls eyes*


look man i wasnt the one pulling highly unrealistic demographics of my area out of my arse now was i?

it really isnt hard to tell if every other person you see on the street (50%) is black or not is it?


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> look man i wasnt the one pulling highly unrealistic demographics of my area out of my arse now was i?
> 
> it really isnt hard to tell if every other person you see on the street (50%) is black or not is it?


I'm not taking the bait anymore, if you're not gonna listen and just live in your own head then fine, believe what you want about the guy online called Harrekin, but if the only thing in your repertoire is to call people racist, then you'll fit right in with the other lefties on here


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I'm not taking the bait anymore, if you're not gonna listen and just live in your own head then fine, believe what you want about the guy online called Harrekin, but if the only thing in your repertoire is to call people racist, then you'll fit right in with the other lefties on here


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


>


You're only an hour away, fly over for a few joints and I'll prove it to you


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> trayvan was A. a kid B. innocent (zimmerman only said he looked suspicious(thats not a crime))


 See, there's the filter. Here's another filter A. a 6'2" 17 YO teenager B. probable burglar casing area You just don't see your filter. Can you see how your perceptions are subject to your preconceived ideas?


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> See, there's the filter. Here's another filter A. a 6'2" 17 YO teenager B. probable burglar casing area You just don't see your filter. Can you see how your perceptions are subject to your preconceived ideas?


So Trayvons a burgler now? And we're the ones making assumptions?

That is ass backwards brother.


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Thank you...and at the same time I'm a racist even tho I said Trayvon was innocent. Suppose I hate Hispanics now? Lol. Not many Spanish in Ireland either, that means I hate them, right? *rolls eyes*


 Technically, few Hispanics are Spanish. Zimmerman is Hispanic, but not Spanish. I understand the confusion, tho.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You're only an hour away, fly over for a few joints and I'll prove it to you


what borough of dublin are you talking about? its 2012 theres got to be some sort of webcam available for the shopping centre part i can check it tomorrow to see if every other person is black or not.


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> So Trayvons a burgler now? And we're the ones making assumptions? That is ass backwards brother.


 Sorry, I guess that was over your head. Just pointing out how preconceived ideas alter perception. I don't know how to dumb it down any more for you.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> See, there's the filter. Here's another filter A. a 6'2" 17 YO teenager B. probable burglar casing area You just don't see your filter. Can you see how your perceptions are subject to your preconceived ideas?


A.17 isnt an adult ergo a kid even at 6'2" 

B.innocent till proven guilty not innocent "probably" guilty 

me thinks your projecting a bit there with your "filters"


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Technically, few Hispanics are Spanish. Zimmerman is Hispanic, but not Spanish. I understand the confusion, tho.


I know the difference, however all Spanish speaking folks are Hispanic, thus Spanish people are Hispanic.

The only major Hispanic people in this part of the world are Spaniards...from Spain...hence my reference to Spanish people. 

So hold up, according to you; Martin is a burglar, a thief and he attacked Zimmerman (with no "actual" evidence to prove it) ...yet because we said Martin was innocent we're the ones making assumptions?

Put the bong down buddy, you're out of your element.


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> The world now knows the evidence, the guy is going to walk. Terrible loss of life I am not sayin anything else. I have kids, I am a single fater I cant imagine the loss of one of my children I would be devistated but the evidence is the evidence. As to the fater saying it was not his son, and by the way the kid lived with his father, I would know I am telling you I would know their voice in a heartbeat. What is not part of the evidnece is the phone records from the girlfriend that claims she was on the phone with him. Dont think for a minute that the defense does not have those records. If they proved she was telling the truth it would be in the states evidence. It is not. The whole thing is a shame the whole thing sucks big time but I never beleived abc when they said it was a racial killing. It was a flat out avoidable incident that cost a child his life. UGH the entire thing makes me flat out sick. I live in a big city and kids, adults, women, men, animals are killed every day. Sometimes 3-4 times a day. Four kids were killed in their car just the other night. Sad, makes me sick to my stomach. Bottom line ABC news doctored the video to hide the bandage on the nose, ABC lied to the enitre nation and upset everyone and got everyone picking sides. This case just reaks of lies. The media is to blame, the incident should have been handled by the police and you and I should not be even talking about it. Thousands of our children dies in Iraq and AFG each day. They are dying right now but we dont give a shit, it is all just screwed up.


 Agreed. Have to have ten characters.


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I know the difference, however all Spanish speaking folks are Hispanic, thus Spanish people are Hispanic. The only major Hispanic people in this part of the world are Spaniards...from Spain...hence my reference to Spanish people. So hold up, according to you; Martin is a burglar, a thief and he attacked Zimmerman (with no "actual" evidence to prove it) ...yet because we said Martin was innocent we're the ones making assumptions? Put the bong down buddy, you're out of your element.


 I never claimed he was any of those things, but did supply records that indicate he may have been in possesion of stolen goods. Never made any comment about an attack. I'm just pointing out you guys are judging Zimmerman based on obviously(now anyway) false info published by the media and your own prejudices. You're trying to make out Martin to be a choirboy when the records indicate he wasn't. And you pretend to know what Zimmerman was thinking, clearly not possible unless you're a mind reader. I like my bong, thank you, I'm going to keep it.. Out of my element? Thank you for the complement. Didn't know the forum was only for those who think exactly like you. Closed mind.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> I never claimed he was any of those things, but did supply records that indicate he may have been in possesion of stolen goods. Never made any comment about an attack. I'm just pointing out you guys are judging Zimmerman based on obviously(now anyway) false info published by the media and your own prejudices. You're trying to make out Martin to be a choirboy when the records indicate he wasn't. And you pretend to know what Zimmerman was thinking, clearly not possible unless you're a mind reader. I like my bong, thank you, I'm going to keep it.. Out of my element? Thank you for the complement. Didn't know the forum was only for those who think exactly like you. Closed mind.


erm got a link for the "stolen goods"? as anything i can drag up relates to school what 5 months prior the jewelry hasnt been confirmed stolen trayvon was never arrested let alone charged. 

saying trayvon was a kid and innocent at the time zimmerman decided to follow is entirely consistent all the facts i dont see how you think us stating that is prejudice


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> erm got a link for the "stolen goods"? as anything i can drag up relates to school what 5 months prior the jewelry hasnt been confirmed stolen trayvon was never arrested let alone charged. saying trayvon was a kid and innocent at the time zimmerman decided to follow is entirely consistent all the facts i dont see how you think us stating that is prejudice


 Here's a link: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/03/26/2714778/thousands-expected-at-trayvon.html Martin was 6'2". If you saw the recent pictures of him, you wouldn't call him a kid, believe me. If you're saying he's innocent until proven guilty, why do you not afford Zimmerman the same? The wounds to Zimmerman's head and face are ignored by you. The statements by witnesses who were there are ignored, while you give credence to his girlfriend, mother, father and their attorney, and then only with part of the fathers statements. None of them were there and they have no knowledge at all of what happened. You say "all the facts" but you're pickling and choosing what "facts" you'll consider. It appears you reached a conclusion that Zimmerman was a racist and Martin was a choirboy when the media was falsifying their reporting, and now ignore anything that does not agree with that judgement. The info you based your judgement on was false media hype, but you won't let go of it. You have prejudged Zimmerman (and Martin). Prejudge=prejudice Literal translation I see physical evidence of an assault on Zimmerman, I have to give that more credence than some of the witnesses, who, you will have to agree, sound vague, at best. Martin towered over Zimmerman, how was he to know his age. You (not you personally) pass off Martins known "incidents" as nothing, then one pops up and claims Zimmerman assaulted women and cops. Yeah? When? No response. You have two standards, if that isn't discrimination, what is?


----------



## Red1966 (May 28, 2012)

Here's what I'd like to see: 1:map of the area showing store, Zimmermans truck, Martin's fathers girlfriend's house/condo/whatever,paths of Zimmerman and Martin, locations of any witnesses, gun, shell casing(s) 2: photo of Martins clothing and wounds, his body at the scene, location of the skittles, tea, phone and any other items 3: transcripts of Zimmermans and witnesses statements. I prefer evidence I can see, not drivel from agenda driven media.


----------



## Harrekin (May 28, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Here's what I'd like to see: 1:map of the area showing store, Zimmermans truck, Martin's fathers girlfriend's house/condo/whatever,paths of Zimmerman and Martin, locations of any witnesses, gun, shell casing(s) 2: photo of Martins clothing and wounds, his body at the scene, location of the skittles, tea, phone and any other items 3: transcripts of Zimmermans and witnesses statements. I prefer evidence I can see, not drivel from agenda driven media.


You can't afford Zimmerman "innocence" cos he killed someone retard, regardless of whether it's technically legal or not, he shot an unarmed 17 year old kid when he could've just went to the store himself.


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You can't afford Zimmerman "innocence" cos he killed someone retard, regardless of whether it's technically legal or not, he shot an unarmed 17 year old kid when he could've just went to the store himself.


 I think I found a new sig line.


----------



## Harrekin (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> I think I found a new sig line.


Oh ok, so if the US Govt passes a law that's legalises all murder, does that means people who avail of this new legal protection are "innocent" or are murderers?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 29, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You can't afford Zimmerman "innocence" cos he killed someone retard, regardless of whether it's technically legal or not, he shot an unarmed 17 year old kid when he could've just went to the store himself.


This is what you're saying?

Zimmerman shot a retarded 17 year old. It was technically legal, or maybe not. The 17 yo was unarmed and forced to go to the store by Zimmerman. The 17 yo refused, and Zimmerman shot him because of it.

This sheds a whole new light on the incident.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> saying lame as shit like "I said maybe".. weak azz jokers..be a man and say what you mean and mean what you say. If I say "Doc111 maybe a piece of shit" I'm I not implying that a piece of shit is Doc111..(merely use as an example ).


maybe doc111 diddles kiddies. we have no way of knowing that he doesn't.


----------



## Harrekin (May 29, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> This is what you're saying?
> 
> Zimmerman shot a retarded 17 year old. It was technically legal, or maybe not. The 17 yo was unarmed and forced to go to the store by Zimmerman. The 17 yo refused, and Zimmerman shot him because of it.
> 
> This sheds a whole new light on the incident.


Is your reading comprehension off or did you get too much spunk in your eyes last night or something?

Its correctly punctuated and everything, try using the commas, genius.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> He's starting to sound not so much an "innocent child" anymore, is he?


walking home with skittles and iced tea when a psycho carrying a gun stalks him?

sounds like an innocent child to me.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Martin was behaving like he was casing the area, and, surprise, it turns out he probably is theif.


good enough for a death sentence for me!

you are so fucking transparent it hurts. like i said, the zimmerman defense only makes sense if you treat martin with the presumption of guilt as you are doing.

too bad martin was innocently walking home that night committing no crime. established fact, dickface.


----------



## Harrekin (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> walking home with skittles and iced tea when a psycho carrying a gun stalks him?
> 
> sounds like an innocent child to me.


Red1966 also asserted earlier that Zimmerman should be provided the same presumption of innocence that Trayvon was. 
Cos there's no evidence Zimmerman shot Trayvon or anything...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> ...you all are prejudiced.


says the dipshit trying to make martin out to be a thief.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> I just find it disturbing that people can claim to be unbiased when they are obviously so. I guess it's possible to be bigot and not even know it.


yep, just look in the mirror. you're the most biased motherfucker on this thread.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> ...Claiming Martin was an "innocent kid" implies Zimmerman's defense is invalid, making him guilty.


claiming martin was an innocent kid that night, which he was, is stating a fact.

and it makes your pussy sooooooo sore.

martin was an innocent kid not committing any crimes when a man with a gun stopped what he was doing, profiled him, chased him multiple times, confronted him, and shot him.

all facts.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 29, 2012)

I knew how this thread was going to end up from the get-go. I really am disappointed that I was right.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> What's happened to Bucky? Did he go to the park and get arrested again?


played some golf, planted watermelon, mowed the lawn, took my lady on a date, and fucked her brains out.

back to trolling asshats like you now.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> a 6'2" 17 YO teenager B. probable burglar casing area


lol.

more like innocent kid walking home with skittles and inced tea when a man with a gun decided he couldn't let another one of these assholes get away so he tells the cops to call him for his location instead of meeting them somewhere.

facts.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I knew how this thread was going to end up from the get-go. I really am disappointed that I was right.


At least it took the scenic route. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Sorry, I guess that was over your head. Just pointing out how preconceived ideas alter perception. I don't know how to dumb it down any more for you.


we get it. all tall black people are probable burglars and need to be detained. can't let those assholes get away.

got it. thanks.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> ...he may have been in possesion of stolen goods...You're trying to make out Martin to be a choirboy when the records indicate he wasn't.


there you go again, pushing the "martin is guilty" notion.

because you're an idiot.



Red1966 said:


> And you pretend to know what Zimmerman was thinking, clearly not possible unless you're a mind reader.


we have him on tape stating exactly what he was thinking that night.


----------



## Harrekin (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we get it. all tall black people are probable burglars and need to be detained. can't let those assholes get away.
> 
> got it. thanks.


I vote from now on we leave race out of the discussion entirely, it's irrelevant really and distracts from the main point. 

Legalised murder...I personally believe the only time you should be allowed shoot someone is;
In public: When threatened with a weapon. 
At home: Castle Defense rules. 

Anyone else care to follow this tangent? The actual Trayvon case has been done to death tbh...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Martin was 6'2".... you wouldn't call him a kid...Martin towered over Zimmerman... You (not you personally) pass off Martins known "incidents" as nothing...


there you go again.

martin just HAS to be guilty in your desperate, idiotic mind.

too bad he was an innocent kid who was chased down by a gun wielding psycho.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Here's what I'd like to see: 1:map of the area showing store, Zimmermans truck, Martin's fathers girlfriend's house/condo/whatever,paths of Zimmerman and Martin, locations of any witnesses, gun, shell casing(s) 2: photo of Martins clothing and wounds, his body at the scene, location of the skittles, tea, phone and any other items 3: transcripts of Zimmermans and witnesses statements. I prefer evidence I can see, not drivel from agenda driven media.


almost all of that (save the first part of 3) is available you dullard.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.
> 
> more like innocent kid walking home with skittles and inced tea when a man with a gun decided he couldn't let another one of these assholes get away so he tells the cops to call him for his location instead of meeting them somewhere.
> 
> facts.


*iced*
Speaking of innocent kids, why is it you can't go to playgrounds anymore ?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 29, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You can't afford Zimmerman "innocence" cos he killed someone retard, regardless of whether it's technically legal or not, he shot an unarmed 17 year old kid when he could've just went to the store himself.


 You can't afford Zimmerman "innocence," cos (you know), someone was actually killed, retard. Regardless, whether it's technically legal(I'm thinking not), he shot an unarmed 17 year old kid. Instead, he could've just went to a store himself, too. 

Are you blissed out? Seriously, that shit made about as much sense as what "thump easy" from the toke-n-talk spews. Don't smoke anymore, read what you wrote again and then come back to me.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> *iced*
> Speaking of innocent kids, why is it you can't go to playgrounds anymore ?


watch out folks, we got the bad ass biker dude here. accompanied by his impressive collection of STDs from skanks he solicited form behind the flying-J in lubbock, texas.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Here's a link: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/03/26/2714778/thousands-expected-at-trayvon.html Martin was 6'2". If you saw the recent pictures of him, you wouldn't call him a kid, believe me.


"Trayvon was not disciplined because of the discovery, but was instead suspended for graffiti, according to the report. School police impounded the jewelry and sent photos of the items to detectives at Miami-Dade police for further investigation. 
A lawyer for the dead teens family acknowledged Trayvon had been suspended for graffiti, but said the family knew nothing about the jewelry and the screwdriver.
Its completely irrelevant to what happened Feb. 26, said attorney Benjamin Crump. They never heard this, and dont believe its true. If it were true, why wouldnt they call the parents? Why wasnt he arrested?
Trayvon, who was a junior at Dr. Michael M. Krop Senior High School, had never been arrested, police and the family have said."

^^ is not evidence of trayvon doing anything untoward that night

zimmerman himself on the 911 tape described him as being late teens so he couldnt have looked that old. i havent once denied that a 6'2" 17 yearold couldnt be dangerous if they wanted but the plain fact of the matter is 17 is still a kid.



> If you're saying he's innocent until proven guilty, why do you not afford Zimmerman the same?


there is no evidence what so ever to say trayvon was doing anything wrong that night

zimmermans got a body to explain (however it happened)


> The wounds to Zimmerman's head and face are ignored by you. The statements by witnesses who were there are ignored, while you give credence to his girlfriend, mother, father and their attorney, and then only with part of the fathers statements. None of them were there and they have no knowledge at all of what happened. You say "all the facts" but you're pickling and choosing what "facts" you'll consider. It appears you reached a conclusion that Zimmerman was a racist and Martin was a choirboy when the media was falsifying their reporting, and now ignore anything that does not agree with that judgement. The info you based your judgement on was false media hype, but you won't let go of it. You have prejudged Zimmerman (and Martin). Prejudge=prejudice Literal translation I see physical evidence of an assault on Zimmerman, I have to give that more credence than some of the witnesses, who, you will have to agree, sound vague, at best.


WOW big old paragraph accusing me of a whole bunch of stuff... erm how did you deduce all of that from the few posts that i have made in this thread i would love to see you quote me saying anything to do with that stuff


> Martin towered over Zimmerman, how was he to know his age.


about his age check the 911 tapes zimmerman got it pretty much spot on



> You (not you personally) pass off Martins known "incidents" as nothing, then one pops up and claims Zimmerman assaulted women and cops. Yeah? When? No response. You have two standards, if that isn't discrimination, what is?


somone posted something along the lines about they would perfer to have everything stolen than to have a dead kid on sidewalk. your response was to bring up trayvons "incidents" from school months to that (and this time it was me) i asked if it was cool beans to bring up zimmermans past
http://globalgrind.com/news/george-zimmerman-and-his-history-violence-sanford-florida-details


for someone trying to accuse other people prejudice you have appeared to judged me and my belief on this with a few post by me saying trayvon is a kid and there is no evidence that he did anything wrong at the point zimmerman started following. as i said earlier i think your projecting here a wee bit


----------



## Gyroscope (May 29, 2012)

You are such a bad ass that you had to wait for Red to log off before you came out of hiding to post. Loser.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You are such a bad ass that you had to wait for Red to log off before you came out of hiding to post. Loser.


sorry, i was too busy collecting welfare and diddling kiddies.

not really, i was planting my garden, pulling some weeds, mowing the lawn, and fucking the shit out of chanice.

it was a good day.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 29, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You are such a bad ass that you had to wait for Red to log off before you came out of hiding to post. Loser.


You go girl! (With a Zorro 'Z' triple snap.)


----------



## Gyroscope (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry, i was too busy collecting welfare and diddling kiddies.


Well at least you are honest about it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> zimmerman himself on the 911 tape described him as being late teens so he couldnt have looked that old.


he also said "i don't know where this_* KID*_ is" before he told dispatch to have police call him for a location, rather then meeting at a specific location.

why? because "these assholes always get away" and zimmerman was going on the hunt for him, presumably to try and detain him so he wouldn't get away.

he described martin twice that night as a "kid" who was "in his late teens".


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Well at least you are honest about it.


i gave you a new sig, i know you have nothing else going on in your life so i figured that would brighten your day.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i gave you a new sig, i know you have nothing else going on in your life so i figured that would brighten your day.



Thanks Uncle Pervy, but it will have to wait till tomorrow. I have to get to bed because unlike your lame ass I have shit to do tomorrow. Speaking of nothing going on in your life, it's a good thing you have Candice to sponge off of huh ?


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You are such a bad ass that you had to wait for Red to log off before you came out of hiding to post. Loser.


who were you hiding from when you weren't here?


----------



## Harrekin (May 29, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> You can't afford Zimmerman "innocence," cos (you know), someone was actually killed, retard. Regardless, whether it's technically legal(I'm thinking not), he shot an unarmed 17 year old kid. Instead, he could've just went to a store himself, too.
> 
> Are you blissed out? Seriously, that shit made about as much sense as what "thump easy" from the toke-n-talk spews. Don't smoke anymore, read what you wrote again and then come back to me.


It was written in haste, and I suppose in retrospect if its was spoken (just like I heard it in my head) with the advantages of tone it would've made more sense. 

The Sour Diesel has nothing to do with it either, I swear.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 29, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> who were you hiding from when you weren't here?


Well I sure as hell wasn't hiding from any kiddie diddlers !

Good night.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Thanks Uncle Pervy, but it will have to wait till tomorrow. I have to get to bed because unlike your lame ass I have shit to do tomorrow.


polishing up the pedo van and browsing local schoolyards and parks, no doubt.



Gyroscope said:


> Speaking of nothing going on in your life, it's a good thing you have Candice to sponge off of huh ?


no need to sponge. i had the money this year but still offered to let her foot the cost of the soil and compost as an investment, same as last year.

she chose to invest. $125 for a Qp is too good a deal to pass up.

i thought i would share this just because i know how much it pisses you off.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> polishing up the pedo van and browsing local schoolyards and parks, no doubt.


That's your schtick diddler. Now I know what you do with all your free time you bum.




UncleBuck said:


> no need to sponge. i had the money this year but still offered to let her foot the cost of the soil and compost as an investment, same as last year.
> 
> she chose to invest. $125 for a Qp is too good a deal to pass up.
> 
> i thought i would share this just because i know how much it pisses you off.


You offered to be a sponging bum, that is...
She chose to invest, lol !!! A real man would just give it to her. 
Get a job diddler....


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 29, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> She chose to invest, lol !!! A real man would just give it to her.


You want them to take away his Jew card?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> That's your schtick diddler. Now I know what you do with all your free time you bum.
> 
> You offered to be a sponging bum, that is...
> She chose to invest, lol !!! A real man would just give it to her.
> Get a job diddler....


i sell treadmills


----------



## Harrekin (May 29, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> That's your schtick diddler. Now I know what you do with all your free time you bum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still yet to see any proof of said diddling...without proof I'm gonna go with cognitive displacement.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I'm still yet to see any proof of said diddling...without proof I'm gonna go with cognitive displacement.


here's an article about motorcycle gangs raping kiddies.

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2009/nov/11/six-search-warrants-served-hells-angels-motorcycle/

i can pull up about 8,000 more of these on a simple google search. 

bad ass bikers love getting their rocks off on innocent kiddies.


----------



## Harrekin (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> here's an article about motorcycle gangs raping kiddies.
> 
> http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2009/nov/11/six-search-warrants-served-hells-angels-motorcycle/
> 
> ...


That's a bit predujudicial towards bikers, you could've just said he likes to fuck kids cos he's a pedderass.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> That's a bit predujudicial towards bikers, you could've just said he likes to fuck kids cos he's a pedderass.


just going on the bevy of evidence showing how much bikers love to diddle kiddies.

you just try to find me a treadmill salesman doing the same.


----------



## Harrekin (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> just going on the bevy of evidence showing how much bikers love to diddle kiddies.
> 
> you just try to find me a treadmill salesman doing the same.


Speaking of your badass troll-mills, got any international franchising options or European licensing deals youd be willing to discuss?

They seem quite popular around here.


----------



## doc111 (May 29, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> A.17 isnt an adult ergo a kid even at 6'2"
> 
> B.innocent till proven guilty not innocent "probably" guilty
> 
> me thinks your projecting a bit there with your "filters"


To be fair, I know 17 year old "kids" who are more "adult" than some 40 year olds! 17 is VERY close to being a "legal adult" though. Just a few months away from that arbitrary number that signifies "adulthood".


Still, it's very unfortunate that a young man is dead (maybe we should just call him a young man since he obviously was not quite an adult but definitely NOT a kid).


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 29, 2012)

He was old enough to be tried as an adult, which he would have been for killing Zimmerman had Z not been armed.


----------



## Hemlock (May 29, 2012)

UB still trolling this thread. What a POS. 16,000 plus post in two years. LOL. What a loser.


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 29, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> UB still trolling this thread. What a POS. 16,000 plus post in two years. LOL. What a loser.


There are people like that in every forum. They think their posts are hurting someone's feelings or striking political fear into the hearts of dozens. In short, they think they are having an impact - something they are unable to do out in the real world. For them, posting in a forum is satisfying in the same way I imagine chasing his tail is for a dog.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Water kills people too.


Water has many other uses besides drowning humans...


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Cameras don't prevent crime, don't you have a TV? Fire arms actually can prevent crime, I know this on a first hand basis. You think you're being logical, but your reasoning is clouded by preconceived notions. This is known as prejudice.


You're the one that's mis-informed. My statements are based on facts! If Z had captured TM robbing a house on HD video, and then turned it over to the DA's office, TM would be alive and facing justice for B&E. Almost every crime I see on TV is followed by, "The suspects were apprehended shortly after this video was taken."

You actually think Fire arms prevent crime!? You're crazy, man. If that were the case, no one would apply for a CWP, they would all just open carry. With a "Crime preventer" on your belt, what could go wrong!? 

You actually made me laugh there. Guns kill. Period. If your life is in jeopardy, and you need to KILL someone, you use a fire arm. Hence, a killing device. If you see someone lurking about, you don't use a gun, silly. You use observation techniques to discover who and what this cat is up too. Guns prevent crimes? LOL!


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

I'm waiting for someone to say,"I use my side arm as a paper weight."


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2012)

doc111 said:


> To be fair, I know 17 year old "kids" who are more "adult" than some 40 year olds! 17 is VERY close to being a "legal adult" though. Just a few months away from that arbitrary number that signifies "adulthood".
> 
> 
> Still, it's very unfortunate that a young man is dead (maybe we should just call him a young man since he obviously was not quite an adult but definitely NOT a kid).


there might be some mature 17 yearolds certainly not all of them are tho its a very rare beast that turns 18 and deserves the title of "adult" but as an arbitary age for legal adulthood 18's a good place im not going to suggest it be raised

February 5, 1995  February 26, 2012
thats 17 and 21 days old that alot more awfully close to being 16 than it is 18 dont you think?

then we got his school life that people have been trying to use to demonize him lets look at it again. getting suspended for graffiti thats is a schoolboy error if ever you saw one no? its not even as if he was a budding artist just some kid scrawling onto a locker in front of a camera no less.
is that the actions of a "young man" on the verge of manhood of some "kid" who hasnt learnt how not to be a muppet yet?

if he was somone alive that i knew i would call him a kid still.. the funny thing is even zimmerman called him a "kid" on the 911 tapes

but you are right it definitely is sad this kid is dead before he could even work out what life is about..


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> He was old enough to be tried as an adult, which he would have been for killing Zimmerman had Z not been armed.


zimmerman would have dead eh? with what evidence are you basing this on?
was it that even tho he had minor cuts to his head the didnt appear to be any lumping that i personally would expect if his head was being hit that hard.
or was it that the ambulance called for zimmerman got turned round as it wasnt needed?

even if trayvon was the aggressor and zimmerman was in fear of his life it doesnt automatically mean his life is in danger

my oh my that young man martin nearly brutalized that poor zimmerman boy to death. praise da babby jeebus for those concealed carry laws praise jeebus 
^i wasnt sure where that last bit came from as i was typing its but i couldnt help but think praise jeebus for concealed hallelujah!!


----------



## doc111 (May 29, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> there might be some mature 17 yearolds certainly not all of them are tho its a very rare beast that turns 18 and deserves the title of "adult" but as an arbitary age for legal adulthood 18's a good place im not going to suggest it be raised
> 
> February 5, 1995  February 26, 2012
> thats 17 and 21 days old that alot more awfully close to being 16 than it is 18 dont you think?
> ...


I don't want to demonize anyone. I didn't know either person and won't make snap judgements based on MSM snippets and sounbites. Although the Martin supporters seem pretty keen on convicting Zimmerman, I'm simply trying to illustrate the hypocrisy being displayed by many on this thread. Nobody here really knows what either was thinking that night yet they act like they KNOW the precise details of this tragedy. I find it a bit disturbing.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I don't want to demonize anyone. I didn't know either person and won't make snap judgements based on MSM snippets and sounbites. Although the Martin supporters seem pretty keen on convicting Zimmerman, I'm simply trying to illustrate the hypocrisy being displayed by many on this thread. Nobody here really knows what either was thinking that night yet they act like they KNOW the precise details of this tragedy. I find it a bit disturbing.


the demonising comment wasnt aimed in your direction it was more that people are using that to show trayvon was a thug when to me it shouts out "kid" stupid kid even


----------



## NoDrama (May 29, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Water has many other uses besides drowning humans...


Water is the number 1 industrial solvent used in the world. Water kills people.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Water is the number 1 industrial solvent used in the world. Water kills people.


What's your point? That water was designed to kill?

Sugar kills people.
Knives kill people.
Cars kill people.

But that is not their sole purpose.

Again, I'm waiting for someone to tell me, "I use my rifle as a broom." or ,"I use my side arm as a paper weight."


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> What's your point? That water was designed to kill?
> 
> Sugar kills people.
> Knives kill people.
> ...


[youtube]Is_xrLNS6bY[/youtube]


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

doc111 said:


> To be fair, I know 17 year old "kids" who are more "adult" than some 40 year olds! 17 is VERY close to being a "legal adult" though. Just a few months away from that arbitrary number that signifies "adulthood".
> 
> 
> Still, it's very unfortunate that a young man is dead (maybe we should just call him a young man since he obviously was not quite an adult but definitely NOT a kid).


17 years old is a kid (child) to me. If you are still in high-school, living with you parents, and paying zero bills you are a kid (child ). I guess you would date a 17 year old and say its cool because she is maturer then some 40 year olds and she is really a young woman.Nope thats a child, but hey I was born in the 50's


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 29, 2012)

What difference does it make how much of a "kid" he was? He tried to kill a man. Any of us would have fought back with any means we had.

I scorn people who say it is a tragedy, and then keep politicizing it. If Martin had been white, none of us would ever have heard about it.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> What difference does it make how much of a "kid" he was? He tried to kill a man. Any of us would have fought back with any means we had.
> 
> I scorn people who say it is a tragedy, and then keep politicizing it. If Martin had been white, none of us would ever have heard about it.


Wow another idiot coming to make comments. Fuck I'll play along with the retards today. and what man did he try to kill and why did he try to kill him ???


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> He tried to kill a man.
> say it is a tragedy, and then keep politicizing it. If Martin had been white,


thought i'd distill those bits out there


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Wow another idiot coming to make comments. Fuck I'll play along with the retards today. and what man did he try to kill and why did he try to kill him ???


Let me say that I can see you are an intellect to be reckoned with. I can always tell that with the use of "idiot" and "retard." Name calling is the effort of a feeble mind trying to express itself forcefully.

Martin tried to kill Zimmerman. The burden of proof is on the prosecution to PROVE that is not the case. Why he tried to kill him is completely irrelevant. One has the right to self-defense without needing to first delve into the mind of the attacker.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> Let me say that I can see you are an intellect to be reckoned with. I can always tell that with the use of "idiot" and "retard." Name calling is the effort of a feeble mind trying to express itself forcefully.
> 
> Martin tried to kill Zimmerman. The burden of proof is on the prosecution to PROVE that is not the case. Why he tried to kill him is completely irrelevant. One has the right to self-defense without needing to first delve into the mind of the attacker.


lol proof of zimmermans near death?? remember the ambulance called for zimmerman was canceled didnt even need to attend...


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 29, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> lol proof of zimmermans near death?? remember the ambulance called for zimmerman was canceled didnt even need to attend...


Not relevant. Haven't you read any of the law on this? Self-defense doesn't require ANY injury. Of course, in this case there was substantial injury, combined with Martin actually saying he was going to kill him.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> Let me say that I can see you are an intellect to be reckoned with. I can always tell that with the use of "idiot" and "retard." Name calling is the effort of a feeble mind trying to express itself forcefully.
> 
> Martin tried to kill Zimmerman. The burden of proof is on the prosecution to PROVE that is not the case. Why he tried to kill him is completely irrelevant. One has the right to self-defense without needing to first delve into the mind of the attacker.


I called you an idiot because you are one. I'm pretty much done with trying to have a decent conversation with the likes of you. You just prepare yourself for four more beautiful years of President Barrack Obama... Fuck um Lets Do This


----------



## NoDrama (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> 17 years old is a kid (child) to me. If you are still in high-school, living with you parents, and paying zero bills you are a kid (child ). I guess you would date a 17 year old and say its cool because she is maturer then some 40 year olds and she is really a young woman.Nope thats a child, but hey I was born in the 50's


So the difference between a child and a man is where you live, how much you pay in bills and whether or not still attending HS?


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So the difference between a child and a man is where you live, how much you pay in bills and whether or not still attending HS?


you are not a man if you are 17, in highschool, living with your folks, and not paying bills..


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> zimmerman would have dead eh? with what evidence are you basing this on?
> was it that even tho he had minor cuts to his head the didnt appear to be any lumping that i personally would expect if his head was being hit that hard.
> or was it that the ambulance called for zimmerman got turned round as it wasnt needed?
> 
> ...





Illegal Smile said:


> Not relevant. Haven't you read any of the law on this? Self-defense doesn't require ANY injury. Of course, in this case there was substantial injury, combined with Martin actually saying he was going to kill him.


i made the text bigger cause you seemed to miss it last time...

got a link for the "Martin actually saying he was going to kill him." i did a quick google yet it seems to be a statment from zimmermans dad


----------



## NoDrama (May 29, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> lol proof of zimmermans near death?? remember the ambulance called for zimmerman was canceled didnt even need to attend...


 Zimm was treated on site by paramedics from the FIRST ambulance. They called the coroner for Martin. The SECOND ambulance was canceled.


----------



## NoDrama (May 29, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> i made the text bigger cause you seemed to miss it last time...
> 
> got a link for the "Martin actually saying he was going to kill him." i did a quick google yet it seems to be a statment from zimmermans dad


SYG law does not make a distinction between fear for ones life and actual danger. The only thing one needs in order to invoke the protection of the SYG law is "Fear". Case closed.


----------



## NoDrama (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> you are not a man if you are 17, in highschool, living with your folks, and not paying bills..


So if that 17 year old went and raped a 15 year old girl, then stabbed her to death you would chalk that up as a crime committed by a child and then send that toddler off to a juvenile facility until the 18th birthday where he magically becomes a man? Wow, things sure work differently in your little make believe world. Does Trolly still do the rounds there?


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> SYG law does not make a distinction between fear for ones life and actual danger. The only thing one needs in order to invoke the protection of the SYG law is "Fear". Case closed.


Yup Trayvon was SYG to a creepy, perverted bald guy that kept following him around. To bad the creepy guy also had a gun..Case opened with the creepy guy facing charges.


----------



## Harrekin (May 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> SYG law does not make a distinction between fear for ones life and actual danger. The only thing one needs in order to invoke the protection of the SYG law is "Fear". Case closed.


+1 

As much as its sick, "stranger danger" is technically a reason to kill someone under SYG. 

"He was lunging at me", "He was walking in my path directly towards me", etc are all perfectly valid under SYG. 

What other states have their SYG legislation so open ended? I'll put them on my list of "Fuck that Shit" places to visit, with the likes of Burma, N Korea, Afghanistan, etc.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So if that 17 year old went and raped a 15 year old girl, then stabbed her to death you would chalk that up as a crime committed by a child and then send that toddler off to a juvenile facility until the 18th birthday where he magically becomes a man? Wow, things sure work differently in your little make believe world. Does Trolly still do the rounds there?


um thats out of your mouth..not mine...I would lock that crazy azz child up until he became 21 in juvenile then transport him to adult prison..ask me what I would do before you ASSume. What now Taryvon was raping and stabbing girls now...geezzzz you people


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> SYG law does not make a distinction between fear for ones life and actual danger. The only thing one needs in order to invoke the protection of the SYG law is "Fear". Case closed.


cant you read? illegal has several times said trayvon was trying to kill zimmerman not that zimmerman was in fear of his life i was making the distinction between the 2 and you thought you repoint that out to me??


----------



## NoDrama (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Yup Trayvon was SYG to a creepy, perverted bald guy that kept following him around. To bad the creepy guy also had a gun..Case opened with the creepy guy facing charges.


Hey, that could be totally true, all you need is Trayvon to make such an assertion. Oh wait, dead people tell no tales.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Hey, that could be totally true, all you need is Trayvon to make such an assertion. Oh wait, dead people tell no tales.


WOW... Remember Karma she can be a real bitch


----------



## NoDrama (May 29, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> cant you read? illegal has several times said trayvon was trying to kill zimmerman not that zimmerman was in fear of his life i was making the distinction between the 2 and you thought you repoint that out to me??


Nope, can't read a single word of the stupid illogical sense you try to make, it is akin to mucking around in ones own vomit trying to discern how many ears of corn you really ate. Zimmerman invokes SYG, which means he was in fear for his LIFE, not his wallet or his dignity or anything else you think he was. Were you unaware of that fact?


----------



## NoDrama (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> WOW... Remember Karma she can be a real bitch


Karma is an action or deed. There is no Karma effect from debating anything that you disagree with. I can talk about killing kittens all day long, but its just all talk until I actually do something.


----------



## NoDrama (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> um thats out of your mouth..not mine...I would lock that crazy azz child up until he became 21 in juvenile then transport him to adult prison..ask me what I would do before you ASSume. What now Taryvon was raping and stabbing girls now...geezzzz you people


so a 18 year old with no job, who still lives at home with mommy and daddy and is still a Junior in High school is a man?


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Karma is an action or deed. There is no Karma effect from debating anything that you disagree with. I can talk about killing kittens all day long, but its just all talk until I actually do something.


 you typing bullshit is an action. You talking is an action. If you TALK about killing kittens..yes you are doing something ( Talking ) evil against kittens..hmmmmm maybe thats why you get no pussy.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> so a 18 year old with no job, who still lives at home with mommy and daddy and is still a Junior in High school is a man?


ok you just got moved to the "I'm dumb as fuck " category. Go back and read and see just how that can't even come close to what I said..In fact its the opposite.


----------



## NoDrama (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> you typing bullshit is an action. You talking is an action. If you TALK about killing kittens..yes you are doing something ( Talking ) evil against kittens..hmmmmm maybe thats why you get no pussy.


I love to watch you try and make logical sense. 
[video=youtube;bryMzNnqj64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bryMzNnqj64&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## budleydoright (May 29, 2012)

Does anyone have gun story that has a happy ending? Do a search on accidental shootings, they happen all the time. some fool leaves a loaded weapon out and a child shoots his little brother. Now do the same search in states like Colorado, Texas, Florida etc... were the gun lobby has been real effective. It's a fucking tragady that repeats itself over and over again.

Again, I'm about as anti gun as I am anti heroin. If you want to have something around that will kill you or a loved one if you make a mistake with it that's your business. You start trolling my neighborhood looking for trouble (yes, Zimmerman was looking for trouble wasn't he) it becomes my business. I have a child that plays in that neighnorhood and I'm of the opinion that anyone that feels they need a concealed weapon to feel safe is a fucking lunatic who has put the value of his life above all of the others around him.

SYG and MMD laws are passed to allow these untrained gun owners carte blanche to walk around packing heat. It's bullshit, we are not all safer when we are all armed.

So please all you zimmerman type law enforcer wanna be's don't do me any favors and protect my property. It isn't as valuable as a human life, especially a childs even if that child has strayed from the law a bit. I don't want that blood on my hands.


----------



## NoDrama (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ok you just got moved to the "I'm dumb as fuck " category. Go back and read and see just how that can't even come close to what I said..In fact its the opposite.


So he is a child?


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2012)

ok ill spell it out for you



Illegal Smile said:


> He was old enough to be tried as an adult, *which he would have been for killing Zimmerman had Z not been armed.*


here is illegal saying zimmerman would have died without his gun. now notice in my post i whether zimmermans injuries indicate that he was on way to dying. 
notice the bolded part? im speculating that zimmerman had fear for his life (the justification for stand your ground) i.e martin was the aggressor zimmerman got scared.
but even if zimmerman was scared it doesnt mean he was in danger of death thats why im asking illegal for evidence that zimmerman was at deaths door so to speak


ginjawarrior said:


> *zimmerman would have dead eh? with what evidence are you basing this on?*
> was it that even tho he had minor cuts to his head the didnt appear to be any lumping that i personally would expect if his head was being hit that hard.
> or was it that the ambulance called for zimmerman got turned round as it wasnt needed?
> 
> ...


heres illegal repeating the "he tried to kill him claim" 


Illegal Smile said:


> What difference does it make how much of a "kid" he was? *He tried to kill a man.* Any of us would have fought back with any means we had.
> 
> I scorn people who say it is a tragedy, and then keep politicizing it. If Martin had been white, none of us would ever have heard about it.


and again


Illegal Smile said:


> Let me say that I can see you are an intellect to be reckoned with. I can always tell that with the use of "idiot" and "retard." Name calling is the effort of a feeble mind trying to express itself forcefully.
> 
> *Martin tried to kill Zimmerman.* The burden of proof is on the prosecution to PROVE that is not the case. Why he tried to kill him is completely irrelevant. One has the right to self-defense without needing to first delve into the mind of the attacker.


again i ask for proof that zimmerman life was actually in danger (rather than the perceived danger required for stand your ground)


ginjawarrior said:


> *lol proof of zimmermans near death??* remember the ambulance called for zimmerman was canceled didnt even need to attend...


heres illegal not giving proof of trayvon actually trying to kill ( rather than zimmermans perception)


Illegal Smile said:


> Not relevant. *Haven't you read any of the law on this? Self-defense doesn't require ANY injury*. Of course, in this case there was substantial injury, combined with Martin actually saying he was going to kill him.


i repeat the that he missed 


ginjawarrior said:


> *zimmerman would have dead eh? with what evidence are you basing this on?*
> was it that even tho he had minor cuts to his head the didnt appear to be any lumping that i personally would expect if his head was being hit that hard.
> or was it that the ambulance called for zimmerman got turned round as it wasnt needed?
> 
> ...





ginjawarrior said:


> i made the text bigger cause you seemed to miss it last time...
> 
> got a link for the "Martin actually saying he was going to kill him." i did a quick google yet it seems to be a statment from zimmermans dad


now again can anyone here actually show zimmerman was in real danger of his life rather than just the pecieved danger (which again is all you need for stand your ground)


----------



## Harrekin (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ok you just got moved to the "I'm dumb as fuck " category. Go back and read and see just how that can't even come close to what I said..In fact its the opposite.


He was making the point that a year doesn't make a difference and that your notion that someone who is 17 and who turns 18 magically becomes a man even with no other lifestyle changes is "dumb as fuck". 

Not taking sides, just arguing over who is a "man" is subjective. I wouldn't consider anyone a man until they actually start in the world alone. I'd call a 15 year old with a job more of a man than a 25 year old mooching and living with Mama and Dada personally.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Does anyone have gun story that has a happy ending?
> 
> Again, I'm about as anti gun as I am anti heroin. If you want to have something around that will kill you or a loved one if you make a mistake with it that's your business. You start trolling my neighborhood looking for trouble (yes, Zimmerman was looking for trouble wasn't he) it becomes my business. I have a child that plays in that neighnorhood and I'm of the opinion that anyone that feels they need a concealed weapon to feel safe is a fucking lunatic who has put the value of his life above all of the others around him.


----------



## NoDrama (May 29, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Does anyone have gun story that has a happy ending?
> 
> Again, I'm about as anti gun as I am anti heroin. If you want to have something around that will kill you or a loved one if you make a mistake with it that's your business. You start trolling my neighborhood looking for trouble (yes, Zimmerman was looking for trouble wasn't he) it becomes my business. I have a child that plays in that neighnorhood and I'm of the opinion that anyone that feels they need a concealed weapon to feel safe is a fucking lunatic who has put the value of his life above all of the others around him.


People drive cars around your neighborhood all day long, you have never done shit about it. 

43,000 people killed in a car accident last year
12,652 murders by firearm last year. 

254,000,000 passenger vehicles in USA
200,000,000 Firearms

Vehicles are 4 times more likely to kill than some crazy with a gun.

You should get out there and do something about all those people driving their weapons around your neighborhood.

Also, 32,300 children died last year from poisoning after eating or drinking chemicals found in the home. Might wanna turn some of that anger around on your self if you have cleaning chemicals in your home since you are endangering your child at a rate 3 times as much as if you pointed a loaded gun at their heads.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Does anyone have gun story that has a happy ending?
> 
> Again, I'm about as anti gun as I am anti heroin. If you want to have something around that will kill you or a loved one if you make a mistake with it that's your business. You start trolling my neighborhood looking for trouble (yes, Zimmerman was looking for trouble wasn't he) it becomes my business. I have a child that plays in that neighnorhood and I'm of the opinion that anyone that feels they need a concealed weapon to feel safe is a fucking lunatic who has put the value of his life above all of the others around him.


I have to disagree here, but do understand your point. I myself I'm a responsible gun-owner and CCW as well. The key word is responsible. I understand gun safety and teach it to my household as well. I'm CCW due to sometimes I transport money from my business to banks myself. I don't feel the need to carry it always ( like just going to Target), but I do when I have large sums of money on person, going out of state ( only if the state recognize my CCW..poo on Ill).


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 29, 2012)

ginja, We can't talk about this if you are going to talk about what might have been and I'm going to talk about who has to PROVE what under the law. The law doesn't say your right to self defense is based on you being injured to x or y extent. In fact, as I made clear, it doesn't require any injury at all. All it requires is that the individual says he feared for his life. At that point, the law assumes that to be true, until it is proven untrue. That is, the prosecution has the "burden of proof" to show that it was NOT self-defense.

Hey, "maybe" Z really was out to shoot 'im a hoodie. Maybe he chased Martin with gun drawn. It's just speculation unless you can prove it, and there appears to be no evidence. That's why the case is going to be thrown out before it goes to trial, and why Martin will make millions on a book.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> ginja, We can't talk about this if you are going to talk about what might have been and I'm going to talk about who has to PROVE what under the law. The law doesn't say your right to self defense is based on you being injured to x or y extent. In fact, as I made clear, it doesn't require any injury at all. All it requires is that the individual says he feared for his life. At that point, the law assumes that to be true, until it is proven untrue. That is, the prosecution has the "burden of proof" to show that it was NOT self-defense.
> 
> Hey, "maybe" Z really was out to shoot 'im a hoodie. Maybe he chased Martin with gun drawn. It's just speculation unless you can prove it, and there appears to be no evidence. That's why the case is going to be thrown out before it goes to trial, and why Martin will make millions on a book.


i agree that the law does not need actual injuries just the fear for stand your ground to apply and i have done since the beginning of this exchange

yet all of that is seperate from these claims made by you "*He tried to kill a man"* "*Martin tried to kill Zimmerman." *you write this as if its been unequivocally proven (it isnt even damn necessary for stand your ground to apply)
even if trayvon did attack zimmerman even if zimmerman shat himself and thought he was going to die and had every right to invoke stand your ground
i havent seen any evidence that zimmermans life was in real danger something *you* keep repeating"*He tried to kill a man"...*

do you get it this time?


----------



## budleydoright (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I have to disagree here, but do understand your point. I myself I'm a responsible gun-owner and CCW as well. The key word is responsible. I understand gun safety and teach it to my household as well. I'm CCW due to sometimes I transport money from my business to banks myself. I don't feel the need to carry it always ( like just going to Target), but I do when I have large sums of money on person, going out of state ( only if the state recognize my CCW..poo on Ill).


I appreciate people like you and I would do the same in your situation. Like I said I'm not anti gun. There are reaonable people who use their tools properly
and train themselves in safe use. then their are those who just think it's as simple as having a gun.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He was making the point that a year doesn't make a difference and that your notion that someone who is 17 and who turns 18 magically becomes a man even with no other lifestyle changes is "dumb as fuck".
> 
> Not taking sides, just arguing over who is a "man" is subjective. I wouldn't consider anyone a man until they actually start in the world alone. I'd call a 15 year old with a job more of a man than a 25 year old mooching and living with Mama and Dada personally.


I understood exactly what he was saying ... and my bases was not on just the one year alone...If you are 21 living with your parent and not paying bills, not going to school..You still a man but a sorry lazy ass one...Now if you are 18 and only a junior in highschool we have a problem.


----------



## doc111 (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I understood exactly what he was saying ... and my bases was not on just the one year alone...If you are 21 living with your parent and not paying bills, not going to school..You still a man but a sorry lazy ass one...Now if you are 18 and only a junior in highschool we have a problem.


Oh, so YOUR definition of a man is all that matters? Got it!


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Oh, so YOUR definition of a man is all that matters? Got it!


you just don't start dating a 17 year old claiming she a woman


----------



## doc111 (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> you just don't start dating a 17 year old claiming she a woman


WTF are you talking about? Who do you know that has done this?


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2012)

can anyone here point out which one of these statements is the requirement for stand your ground and which one of these is superfluous conjecture?
*
"Martin tried to kill Zimmerman." 
"zimmerman thought martin was trying to kill him"*


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> can anyone here point out which one of these statements is the requirement for stand your ground and which one of these is superfluous conjecture?
> *
> "Martin tried to kill Zimmerman."
> "zimmerman thought martin was trying to kill him"*





Most folks know what illegal was trying to say.....


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

doc111 said:


> WTF are you talking about? Who do you know that has done this?


 I view 17 year old Trayvon as a minor not an adult...you are the opposite and few him as an adult...so to you I say don't go meeting a 17 year old girl and start claiming her as an adult that you can date. Its wrong..you too damn old..she still a child


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Most folks know what illegal was trying to say.....


what a lie


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> what a lie




Only in your mind !!


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Only in your mind !!


and we know that your Mind is Melted


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and we know that your mind is melted




All the good weed i smoke.....

Then i go terrorize people at darts.

And some target shooting.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> All the good weed i smoke.....


I smoke good weed as well and if I felt that my mind was melted I would stop..very reason why its hard to get this shit legal..People like you claiming stupid bullshit like that.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I smoke good weed as well and if I felt that my mind was melted I would stop..very reason why its hard to get this shit legal..People like you claiming stupid bullshit like that.


Aw yes i see your still a dumb fucking abortion that lived ass that has not changed a bit.

Maybe one day you can smoke as good as weed as i do.

You really are the poster boy for mothers to swallow than have off-spring like you......


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 29, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> can anyone here point out which one of these statements is the requirement for stand your ground and which one of these is superfluous conjecture?
> *
> "Martin tried to kill Zimmerman."
> "zimmerman thought martin was trying to kill him"*


Neither is either one. That Martin tried to kill Z is the status quo unless it is proven otherwise. That Z thought Martin was trying to kill him is the only requirement. Under stand your ground there is more burden for Z, but as I understand it from reading legal analysis, it is easily met by evidence that he was on his back and could not have retreated and Martin was on top of him and he was bleeding. There is going to be a stand your ground hearing for exactly this.

There simply never was enough evidence for a murder 2 charge. It was a purely political charge and in effect, Zimmerman is a political prisoner.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Aw yes i see your dumb fucking abortion that lived ass has not changed a bit.
> 
> Maybe one day you can smoke as good as weed as i do.
> 
> You really are the poster boy for mothers to swallow than have off-spring like you......


Sorry guy I was a planned child..Don't take out your anger with your mother on me. This is a grow site . We all grow and/or smoke good weed..Hell some of us call it superior, fine, loud, sticky icky" weed ( I try to only use the word "good" when describing food).again if your weed has it where you feel that your mind is melting then stop...Weed does not do that.


----------



## desert dude (May 29, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> ]Does anyone have gun story that has a happy ending?[/B] Do a search on accidental shootings, they happen all the time. some fool leaves a loaded weapon out and a child shoots his little brother. Now do the same search in states like Colorado, Texas, Florida etc... were the gun lobby has been real effective. It's a fucking tragady that repeats itself over and over again.
> 
> Again, I'm about as anti gun as I am anti heroin. If you want to have something around that will kill you or a loved one if you make a mistake with it that's your business. You start trolling my neighborhood looking for trouble (yes, Zimmerman was looking for trouble wasn't he) it becomes my business. I have a child that plays in that neighnorhood and I'm of the opinion that anyone that feels they need a concealed weapon to feel safe is a fucking lunatic who has put the value of his life above all of the others around him.
> 
> ...


There are lots of happy gun stories. Every time a citizen successfully uses a gun in self defense is a happy story. I have seen estimates that suggest there are about a million such happy stories every year in the US.


----------



## budleydoright (May 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> There are lots of happy gun stories. Every time a citizen successfully uses a gun in self defense is a happy story. I have seen estimates that suggest there are about a million such happy stories every year in the US.



Yes, I have read one or two of those in my fifty years. In contrast to the regular news of accidental shootings of children on a regular basis it's hard to recall. Hard to imagine a million, where did that # come from?

Here's my opinion on gun control. We have plenty of laws on the books and really don't need more on *either *side. If you own a gun CONTROL IT. If you are unable to, the penalties should be severe. You shouldn't be able to bring a gun into a bar or be able to purchase the 2 in the same place IMHO.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

If Z was my neighborhood watch, I'd start a Neighborhood watch watch.


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 29, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Yes, I have read one or two of those in my fifty years. In contrast to the regular news of accidental shootings of children on a regular basis it's hard to recall. Hard to imagine a million, where did that # come from?
> 
> Here's my opinion on gun control. We have plenty of laws on the books and really don't need more on *either *side. If you own a gun CONTROL IT. If you are unable to, the penalties should be severe. You shouldn't be able to bring a gun into a bar or be able to purchase the 2 in the same place IMHO.


Gun control means hitting what you aim at.


----------



## londonfog (May 29, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> If Z was my neighborhood watch, I'd start a Neighborhood watch watch.


watching him watch me


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

Admit it, you're all jealous because Zimmy is the ultimate TROLL!


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> good enough for a death sentence for me! you are so fucking transparent it hurts. like i said, the zimmerman defense only makes sense if you treat martin with the presumption of guilt as you are doing. too bad martin was innocently walking home that night committing no crime. established fact, dickface.


 Except assault. You're pretty adept at insulting people AFTER they've left. So let's count. #1 You're a lazy piece of shit who won't work. #2 You're a parasite on your family and society at large. #3 You're a coward. #4 You have no morals at all. #5 You spend 16 or more hours a day here because you have no life. #6 Even your wife says you're an ass. Shall I go on, or let someone else take a turn at you?


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> "Trayvon was not disciplined because of the discovery, but was instead suspended for graffiti, according to the report. School police impounded the jewelry and sent photos of the items to detectives at Miami-Dade police for further investigation. A lawyer for the dead teens family acknowledged Trayvon had been suspended for graffiti, but said the family knew nothing about the jewelry and the screwdriver. Its completely irrelevant to what happened Feb. 26, said attorney Benjamin Crump. They never heard this, and dont believe its true. If it were true, why wouldnt they call the parents? Why wasnt he arrested? Trayvon, who was a junior at Dr. Michael M. Krop Senior High School, had never been arrested, police and the family have said." ^^ is not evidence of trayvon doing anything untoward that night zimmerman himself on the 911 tape described him as being late teens so he couldnt have looked that old. i havent once denied that a 6'2" 17 yearold couldnt be dangerous if they wanted but the plain fact of the matter is 17 is still a kid. there is no evidence what so ever to say trayvon was doing anything wrong that night zimmermans got a body to explain (however it happened) WOW big old paragraph accusing me of a whole bunch of stuff... erm how did you deduce all of that from the few posts that i have made in this thread i would love to see you quote me saying anything to do with that stuff about his age check the 911 tapes zimmerman got it pretty much spot on somone posted something along the lines about they would perfer to have everything stolen than to have a dead kid on sidewalk. your response was to bring up trayvons "incidents" from school months to that (and this time it was me) i asked if it was cool beans to bring up zimmermans past http://globalgrind.com/news/george-zimmerman-and-his-history-violence-sanford-florida-details for someone trying to accuse other people prejudice you have appeared to judged me and my belief on this with a few post by me saying trayvon is a kid and there is no evidence that he did anything wrong at the point zimmerman started following. as i said earlier i think your projecting here a wee bit


 No evidence? You're still ignoring the wounds to Zimmerman's face and the back of his skull. Also, statements of witnesses. Surely you've seen the photos. So are you blind, retarded, or a bigot? Since the malice in your writing is plainly evident, I'm guessing bigot is the term that fits best.


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

What bearing has the time when Zimmerman started following got to do with it? He did not shoot until after the alleged assault. The cop saying it would have happened if Zimmerman had stayed in his truck is stupid. It wouldn't have happened if Martin wasn't there either. If you rear end someone, is it their fault because it wouldn't have happened if they stayed home that day?


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (May 29, 2012)

Did Uncle Buck call someone a dickface again??? Wow, I'm so surprised. Full of "logic" yet has a very limited ability to be conservative with his negative personal thoughts. 

681 pages, 875 names called to one another, and all over 1 legal case. Senseless Bicker often???????


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i sell treadmills


 Apparently not very many.


----------



## kushforbrains (May 29, 2012)

The cops told zimmerman not to follow or pursue the suspect in the first place so it shoulda never happen n dead people don't talk so the only person to say Wat had happen is zimmerman and this witness witch is a family member or family friend I girlfriend witch so I mean the truth will never come out but who is to say trayvon didn't 'stand his ground' n defend himself against a man trying play like a cop n try n arrest him? (I wouldn't let a random crazy person try to an 'arrest' me because he wants to pretend he is a cop with his head of neighborhood watch badge)the truth will never come out but its sad to c anyone die for no reason but then again it happens every day in Chicago and no1 gives a fuck its a media frenzy with this racial shit n white vs black its bullshit the guys Hispanic wtf like I said its sad to c anyone die like that but 40 people got murdered over the weekend in Chicago n there is no hype like I said zimmerman was wrong n trayvon should be alive right now


----------



## kushforbrains (May 29, 2012)

I forget witch not I girlfriend lol sorry


----------



## redivider (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> What bearing has the time when Zimmerman started following got to do with it? He did not shoot until after the alleged assault. The cop saying it would have happened if Zimmerman had stayed in his truck is stupid. It wouldn't have happened if Martin wasn't there either. If you rear end someone, is it their fault because it wouldn't have happened if they stayed home that day?


it matters because the intent of the law is for somebody in public can feel protected if attacked and they shoot.

the law is so vaguely written that this situation falls into gray area. the law was never intended for somebody to follow somebody down, start an altercation, then claim they stood their ground. 

the truth is that nothing would've have happened if Zimmerman didn't try to play cop. it's not stupid, it's just inadmissible in court. the cops would've showed up, and the kid would've probably been safe at home. 

our justice system is meant to protect us from vigilantism. 

self defense, does not protect people who stalk others then get confronted. 

i'll even level with you, say trayvann did look suspicious. looking suspicious does not equal actively involved in crime. a 6' teenager walks through a neighborhood, minding his own business, and deserves to get whacked?

if zimmerman would've tried to detain him "citizen's arrest style" he could've been arrested for violating trayvann's civil rights because the kid hadn't committed a crime. even after trayvan fought back, say trayvan did fight back and whipped zimmerman, zimmerman would've been the one in trouble, because trayvann had done NOTHING wrong......yet he shoots the fucker and gets to walk free? and that's somehow justified why? cuz the kid's black? give me a break....


----------



## kushforbrains (May 29, 2012)

And even if trayvon beat his ass he was not armed and the 'attack' was over n done with and trayvon was multiple yards away when zimmerman shot him witch is some pussy shit u don't shoot someone cuz u got ur ass beat but I don't believe trayvon was the agresser in the first place but maybe zimmerman did get his ass beat by a 17 teen year old and feel like less of a man a decided to shoot the unarmed kid Idk n no1 will ever no because dead people don't talk but its sad to c a kid die for no reason at all because it never should have came down to using a gun


----------



## smokestaxx (May 29, 2012)

and this stand your ground law is obsurd ...............what is this the wild west !!!!


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> You're the one that's mis-informed. My statements are based on facts! If Z had captured TM robbing a house on HD video, and then turned it over to the DA's office, TM would be alive and facing justice for B&E. Almost every crime I see on TV is followed by, "The suspects were apprehended shortly after this video was taken." You actually think Fire arms prevent crime!? You're crazy, man. If that were the case, no one would apply for a CWP, they would all just open carry. With a "Crime preventer" on your belt, what could go wrong!? You actually made me laugh there. Guns kill. Period. If your life is in jeopardy, and you need to KILL someone, you use a fire arm. Hence, a killing device. If you see someone lurking about, you don't use a gun, silly. You use observation techniques to discover who and what this cat is up too. Guns prevent crimes? LOL!


 Facts? " If Z had captured TM robbing a house on HD video", TM would have commited the crime. The camera, BY YOUR OWN STATEMENT, didn't prevent the crime. What a CWP or open carry has to do with it is kind of vague. OK, it has nothing to do with it. My life was in jeopardy, five teenagers came at me with pipes, knives, and ball bats. If I had not been carrying a gun, they would have killed me. I only fired up into the air, but that scared them off. Two days later, one of them tried to run me over in my BACK yard. I put three shots into his radiator, because I am not a violent person. He called the police and claimed I shot at him as he drove past my house. The neighbors statements, THREE broken fences, and the tire tracks going through my front yard, through the fence, circling around in the back yard, through the side fence, through the neighbor's yard, through the neighbor's fence, and through the neighbor's front yard, proved he was attempting to murder me. He was convicted of one count of attempted murder So were his four friends. So don't tell guns can't prevent crime. Nearly every week there's something on the news where an armed citizen was able to prevent a crime.


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I'm waiting for someone to say,"I use my side arm as a paper weight."


 You use your side arm as a paper weight.


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> there might be some mature 17 yearolds certainly not all of them are tho its a very rare beast that turns 18 and deserves the title of "adult" but as an arbitary age for legal adulthood 18's a good place im not going to suggest it be raised February 5, 1995  February 26, 2012 thats 17 and 21 days old that alot more awfully close to being 16 than it is 18 dont you think? then we got his school life that people have been trying to use to demonize him lets look at it again. getting suspended for graffiti thats is a schoolboy error if ever you saw one no? its not even as if he was a budding artist just some kid scrawling onto a locker in front of a camera no less. is that the actions of a "young man" on the verge of manhood of some "kid" who hasnt learnt how not to be a muppet yet? if he was somone alive that i knew i would call him a kid still.. the funny thing is even zimmerman called him a "kid" on the 911 tapes but you are right it definitely is sad this kid is dead before he could even work out what life is about..


 17 years and 21 days is actually closer to 18 than to 16. Our schools are failing to educate.


----------



## ilovevajj2 (May 29, 2012)

Ok i just want to say something, I do not believe that kid deserved to be shot, but i have met Trayvon Martin before, i live in a town where he was previously from and i went to school with him. The kid was a fucking thug he was probably trying to steal stuff out of unlocked cars (Very popular in Florida where im from, its called car-shopping) and he probably beat Zimmerman until he shot him. But i believe that this case it was never race related, i think if Zimmerman saw a white kid, or Mexican (Like Zimmerman is himself) and they started beating up Zimmerman he would have shot him to. I think that all the media and Trayvons family and friends made it out to be a racist problem when it never was. Im just saying if you were being beat up and you couldnt defend yourself you would have shot him to.


----------



## ilovevajj2 (May 29, 2012)

And one more thing, firearms do prevent crimes what if someone tried to kill a family member and they saved themselves by protecting themselves, then youd be thinking differently


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> zimmerman would have dead eh? with what evidence are you basing this on? was it that even tho he had minor cuts to his head the didnt appear to be any lumping that i personally would expect if his head was being hit that hard. or was it that the ambulance called for zimmerman got turned round as it wasnt needed? even if trayvon was the aggressor and zimmerman was in fear of his life it doesnt automatically mean his life is in danger my oh my that young man martin nearly brutalized that poor zimmerman boy to death. praise da babby jeebus for those concealed carry laws praise jeebus ^i wasnt sure where that last bit came from as i was typing its but i couldnt help but think praise jeebus for concealed hallelujah!!


 You lied. Zimmerman refused treatment, that's why the ambulance left. Slamming someones head against concrete will most certanly lead to death. "minor cuts" is just you trying to belittle the injuries, which you previously denied ever happened. You're lying to us for what reason? Do you get a prize for fooling your self?


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> What difference does it make how much of a "kid" he was? He tried to kill a man. Any of us would have fought back with any means we had. I scorn people who say it is a tragedy, and then keep politicizing it. If Martin had been white, none of us would ever have heard about it.


 A black male shot and killed a Hispanic in Phoenix, AR because the Hispanic punched the black man's car after he hit the Hispanic's dog and the Hispanic ON THE SIDEWALK. The same week Martin was killed. The black man wasn't arrested either. Did you hear about that? No, you didn't. What does that tell you about our media? Is it open season on Hispanics walking dogs?


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Wow another idiot coming to make comments. Fuck I'll play along with the retards today. and what man did he try to kill and why did he try to kill him ???


 You're calling him an idiot? Ha, ha, ha


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I called you an idiot because you are one. I'm pretty much done with trying to have a decent conversation with the likes of you. You just prepare yourself for four more beautiful years of President Barrack Obama... Fuck um Lets Do This


 And there it is.


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> you are not a man if you are 17, in highschool, living with your folks, and not paying bills..


 So Zimmerman knew all this?


----------



## redivider (May 29, 2012)

i see red ignores well thought out counter-arguments.

i'll linger around for a few minutes to see what you come up with.


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> ok ill spell it out for you here is illegal saying zimmerman would have died without his gun. now notice in my post i whether zimmermans injuries indicate that he was on way to dying. notice the bolded part? im speculating that zimmerman had fear for his life (the justification for stand your ground) i.e martin was the aggressor zimmerman got scared. but even if zimmerman was scared it doesnt mean he was in danger of death thats why im asking illegal for evidence that zimmerman was at deaths door so to speak heres illegal repeating the "he tried to kill him claim" and again again i ask for proof that zimmerman life was actually in danger (rather than the perceived danger required for stand your ground) heres illegal not giving proof of trayvon actually trying to kill ( rather than zimmermans perception) i repeat the that he missed now again can anyone here actually show zimmerman was in real danger of his life rather than just the pecieved danger (which again is all you need for stand your ground)


 So you're saying that Zimmerman should have waited until Martin finished killing him to shoot?


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He was making the point that a year doesn't make a difference and that your notion that someone who is 17 and who turns 18 magically becomes a man even with no other lifestyle changes is "dumb as fuck". Not taking sides, just arguing over who is a "man" is subjective. I wouldn't consider anyone a man until they actually start in the world alone. I'd call a 15 year old with a job more of a man than a 25 year old mooching and living with Mama and Dada personally.


 So what does that make UncleButt?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

redivider said:


> i see red ignores well thought out counter-arguments.
> 
> i'll linger around for a few minutes to see what you come up with.


red is on a rampage to turn an innocent kid with skittles and iced tea into a cold blooded murderer.

too bad the fact is that martin was an innocent kid with skittles and iced tea who was chased down by a mentally unbalanced man wielding a gun.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> So you're saying that Zimmerman should have waited until Martin finished killing him to shoot?


now martin is guilty of attempted murder in red's fucked up mindspace.

so lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

ilovevajj2 said:


> Ok i just want to say something, I do not believe that kid deserved to be shot, but i have met Trayvon Martin before, i live in a town where he was previously from and i went to school with him. The kid was a fucking thug he was probably trying to steal stuff out of unlocked cars (Very popular in Florida where im from, its called car-shopping) and he probably beat Zimmerman until he shot him. But i believe that this case it was never race related, i think if Zimmerman saw a white kid, or Mexican (Like Zimmerman is himself) and they started beating up Zimmerman he would have shot him to. I think that all the media and Trayvons family and friends made it out to be a racist problem when it never was. Im just saying if you were being beat up and you couldnt defend yourself you would have shot him to.


lol, i've got some bridges that need selling, kid.

some treadmills, too.

LOL!


----------



## redivider (May 29, 2012)

i think what he's trying to point out is whether or not zimmerman's actions were reasonable, and the 'reasonable man' is a very important part of the 'justification' defense he's putting forth.

all you need to do is follow somebody, start a fight, get hit a few times, then you can pull out your gun and shoot away... get away with murder.... reasonable?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

redivider said:


> i think what he's trying to point out is whether or not zimmerman's actions were reasonable, and the 'reasonable man' is a very important part of the 'justification' defense he's putting forth.
> 
> all you need to do is follow somebody, start a fight, get hit a few times, then you can pull out your gun and shoot away... get away with murder.... reasonable?


completely reasonable, i'm sure that's why the NRA lobbied for these laws that no one was asking for.


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Yes, I have read one or two of those in my fifty years. In contrast to the regular news of accidental shootings of children on a regular basis it's hard to recall. Hard to imagine a million, where did that # come from? Here's my opinion on gun control. We have plenty of laws on the books and really don't need more on *either *side. If you own a gun CONTROL IT. If you are unable to, the penalties should be severe. You shouldn't be able to bring a gun into a bar or be able to purchase the 2 in the same place IMHO.


 Happy endings almost never make the news. Tragic endings are the lead story. Just food for thought.


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

kushforbrains said:


> And even if trayvon beat his ass he was not armed and the 'attack' was over n done with and trayvon was multiple yards away when zimmerman shot him witch is some pussy shit u don't shoot someone cuz u got ur ass beat but I don't believe trayvon was the agresser in the first place but maybe zimmerman did get his ass beat by a 17 teen year old and feel like less of a man a decided to shoot the unarmed kid Idk n no1 will ever no because dead people don't talk but its sad to c a kid die for no reason at all because it never should have came down to using a gun


 Odd, the coroner's report said it was a "contact" gunshot wound, meaning the gun was touching or near touching him when it was fired. Every witness said one guy was on top the other, beating him. So you're able to read minds? That's amazing!


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

ilovevajj2 said:


> Ok i just want to say something, I do not believe that kid deserved to be shot, but i have met Trayvon Martin before, i live in a town where he was previously from and i went to school with him. The kid was a fucking thug he was probably trying to steal stuff out of unlocked cars (Very popular in Florida where im from, its called car-shopping) and he probably beat Zimmerman until he shot him. But i believe that this case it was never race related, i think if Zimmerman saw a white kid, or Mexican (Like Zimmerman is himself) and they started beating up Zimmerman he would have shot him to. I think that all the media and Trayvons family and friends made it out to be a racist problem when it never was. Im just saying if you were being beat up and you couldnt defend yourself you would have shot him to.


 You know they're going to call you a liar, don't you. You could post pictures of you and Martin together and they'll still call you a liar. They don't believe in physical evidence, just the "facts" they make up as they go along. Just a heads up.


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

redivider said:


> i see red ignores well thought out counter-arguments. i'll linger around for a few minutes to see what you come up with.


 Where is this "well thought out counter-arguments" you speak of?


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> red is on a rampage to turn an innocent kid with skittles and iced tea into a cold blooded murderer. too bad the fact is that martin was an innocent kid with skittles and iced tea who was chased down by a mentally unbalanced man wielding a gun.


 innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid. Nope, repeating does not add any validity.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Where is this "well thought out counter-arguments" you speak of?


i kinda suspected that you were incapable of recognizing someone's well thought out counter arguments.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid. Nope, repeating does not add any validity.


well, he was. that's a fact that you're going to have to deal with. 

was martin found dead with burglary tools on him? nope. just skittles and iced tea. tapes show him purchasing those items minutes before a mentally unbalanced man with a gun blocked off his path home, chased him around with his gun, and shot him.

"ultimately avoidable by zimmerman". fact.


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

It's gotten to where we all know what UncleButt has to say before he even posts. If he didn't post, we'd still know his thoughts. He's become superfluous. He's actually managed to reach absolute zero.


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i kinda suspected that you were incapable of recognizing someone's well thought out counter arguments.


 Once again, where is this "well thought out counter-arguments." you speak of?


----------



## redivider (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> You know they're going to call you a liar, don't you. You could post pictures of you and Martin together and they'll still call you a liar. They don't believe in physical evidence, just the "facts" they make up as they go along. Just a heads up.


well, since you bring it up, physical evidence is not the only evidence taken into consideration during the course of events.

if physical evidence is what you want to go by, then zimmerman fell off his truck, hit his head, and in a blind rage shot the kid point blank... and his defense should be temporary insanity..... 

the circumstances surrounding the case are just as important as the physical...


----------



## desert dude (May 29, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> *Yes, I have read one or two of those in my fifty years. In contrast to the regular news of accidental shootings of children on a regular basis* it's hard to recall. Hard to imagine a million, where did that # come from?
> 
> Here's my opinion on gun control. We have plenty of laws on the books and really don't need more on *either *side. If you own a gun CONTROL IT. If you are unable to, the penalties should be severe. You shouldn't be able to bring a gun into a bar or be able to purchase the 2 in the same place IMHO.


That's because the media does not report on the legitimate use of firearms, but they fall all over each other to report on accidents and crimes.


----------



## kushforbrains (May 29, 2012)

then y was zimmerman not all bloody from martins gun shot if he was on top of him beating him up? gravity isnt in effect in this case? n if zimmerman was about to die from getting beat up how was he able to stand up and shoot the person after the conflict the witnesses were friends of the family wat do u think they r going to say this is ridiculous he was told not to pursue and he did anyway he disobeyed police order and everything could have been prevented but he didnt listen so everything after that moment is his fault n if u say zimmerman was getting beat up maybe trayvon was standing his ground... and he wasnt commiting a crime so he was innocent... im not saying he was a perfect kid but he didnt do anything wrong and some1 came up to him late at night acussing him of a crime or crimes he didnt commit trying to put me under citizens arrest


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> well, he was. that's a fact that you're going to have to deal with. was martin found dead with burglary tools on him? nope. just skittles and iced tea. tapes show him purchasing those items minutes before a mentally unbalanced man with a gun blocked off his path home, chased him around with his gun, and shot him. "ultimately avoidable by zimmerman". fact.


 That's your "well thought out arguement", that Martin bought Skittles? So all you need to do is buy Skittles before you do something and you're innocent? I guess for you that's as "well thought out" as it's going to get.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

redivider said:


> well, since you bring it up, physical evidence is not the only evidence taken into consideration during the course of events.
> 
> if physical evidence is what you want to go by, then zimmerman fell off his truck, hit his head, and in a blind rage shot the kid point blank... and his defense should be temporary insanity.....
> 
> the circumstances surrounding the case are just as important as the physical...


absolutely correct.

we'll be hearing about all of zimmerman's anger episodes.

like the time he assaulted a police officer.

and the time he beat up his fiancee.

and the time he chased down a motorist for no reason.

and the time he tossed a drunken lady around.

and all of his previous calls to dispatch.

no one brings up those previous calls, but they will be used against him, i assure you.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> That's your "well thought out arguement", that Martin bought Skittles? So all you need to do is buy Skittles before you do something and you're innocent? I guess for you that's as "well thought out" as it's going to get.


lol, you're so stupid.

by the way, it's spelled "argument", unfrozen caveman lawyer.

you clearly missed the counter-argument that another member was referring to. but of course, you still have the brains to litigate this case.

martin was an innocent kid doing nothing wrong that night when a vigilante with a gun chased him down. fact.


----------



## desert dude (May 29, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Yes, I have read one or two of those in my fifty years. In contrast to the regular news of accidental shootings of children on a regular basis it's hard to recall. *Hard to imagine a million, where did that # come from*?
> 
> Here's my opinion on gun control. We have plenty of laws on the books and really don't need more on *either *side. If you own a gun CONTROL IT. If you are unable to, the penalties should be severe. You shouldn't be able to bring a gun into a bar or be able to purchase the 2 in the same place IMHO.


Make that 2.5 million times per year. Here is one source: http://gunowners.org/sk0802.htm


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

redivider said:


> i see red ignores well thought out counter-arguments. i'll linger around for a few minutes to see what you come up with.


 Should I keep waiting, or you can't find it?


----------



## kushforbrains (May 29, 2012)

i just dont understand why he can take the law into his own hands hes neighborhood watch acting like dayday from friday after next TOP FLIGHT SECURITY OF THE WORLD CRAIG 
[video=youtube;6DGg6XsYTJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DGg6XsYTJ8[/video]


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> absolutely correct. we'll be hearing about all of zimmerman's anger episodes. like the time he assaulted a police officer. and the time he beat up his fiancee. and the time he chased down a motorist for no reason. and the time he tossed a drunken lady around. and all of his previous calls to dispatch. no one brings up those previous calls, but they will be used against him, i assure you.


 Got any evidence of these?


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

redivider said:


> i see red ignores well thought out counter-arguments. i'll linger around for a few minutes to see what you come up with.


 Pure conjecture doesn't qualify as "well thought out"


----------



## ink the world (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Got any evidence of these?


All that stuff is pretty well documented, Google my friend


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

ink the world said:


> All that stuff is pretty well documented, Google my friend


or better yet, just call the sanford police, talk to zimmerman's friends etc.

zimmerman had a long history of violence.

martin was an innocent kid walking home from the store.

"ultimately avoidable by zimmerman".


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, you're so stupid. by the way, it's spelled "argument", unfrozen caveman lawyer. you clearly missed the counter-argument that another member was referring to. but of course, you still have the brains to litigate this case. martin was an innocent kid doing nothing wrong that night when a vigilante with a gun chased him down. fact.


 I cut and pasted redivider's post. Hence, the quote marks. So your calling him the idiot. Stating "fact" at the end doesn't add any validity. You said Georgetown University was preventing your wife from getting birth control and tacked "fact" on the end. This was immediately after stating your wife was on birth control. I didn't miss any well thought out arguments, no one posted any.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

&#8220;Usually he was just a cool guy. But it was like Jekyll and Hyde. When dude snapped, he snapped. He had a temper and he became a liability. One time this woman was acting a little out of control. She was drunk. George lost his cool and totally overreacted. It was weird, because he was such a cool guy, but he got all nuts. He picked her up and threw her. It was pure rage. She twisted her ankle. Everyone was flipping out.&#8221;

In January 2002, she added, Zimmerman became enraged that she had come home late. They wrestled and he threw her on the bed, smacking her, according to the newspaper.

In September 2003, Zimmerman called police and reported that another motorist spat on him, according to reports, Zimmerman followed the man in his car until the police arrived. Daniel Osmun, the other driver, told police that Zimmerman was tailgating and that he spit his gum out the window "out of frustration." Osum said that Zimmerman then pulled alongside of him, and the two argued. In a police report of the incident, Osum said &#8220;at one point, he thought Mr. Zimmerman was going to attack him." 

Some of Zimmerman&#8217;s neighbors said he had a history of being overly aggressive and followed people whom he thought appeared suspicious back to their homes.
At an emergency homeowner&#8217;s association meeting on March 1, days after the killing, &#8220;one man was escorted out because he openly expressed his frustration because he had previously contacted the Sanford Police Department about Zimmerman approaching him and even coming to his home,&#8221; a resident who spoke on the condition of anonymity told HuffPost. &#8220;It was also made known that there had been several complaints about George Zimmerman and his tactics" in his neighborhood watch role.

​


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

ink the world said:


> All that stuff is pretty well documented, Google my friend


 I should make his/your argument for him/you?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> I cut and pasted redivider's post. Hence, the quote marks. So your calling him the idiot. Stating "fact" at the end doesn't add any validity. You said Georgetown University was preventing your wife from getting birth control and tacked "fact" on the end. This was immediately after stating your wife was on birth control. I didn't miss any well thought out arguments, no one posted any.


none of what you said makes any sense or has any basis in truth.

if you can find where i said georgetown was preventing my wife from getting birth control, quote it for me here and i'll send you a free ounce.

you;'re foaming.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> I should make his/your argument for him/you?


you should probably put down the crack pipe, turn off the fox news, and go masturbate to images of glenn beck and sean hannity.


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> or better yet, just call the sanford police, talk to zimmerman's friends etc. zimmerman had a long history of violence. martin was an innocent kid walking home from the store. "ultimately avoidable by zimmerman".


 ultimately avoidable by either party. innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, innocent kid, nope, still don't work.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> ultimately avoidable by either party.


lol. nope.

zimmerman positioned himself directly between martin and his home. martin ran away. zimmerman went looking for him, even told dispatch to just have the cops call him for his location.

"ultimately avoidable by zimmerman".


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you should probably put down the crack pipe, turn off the fox news, and go masturbate to images of glenn beck and sean hannity.


Picture Glen Beck soaking wet washing your car in his "Magic" underwear!!!


----------



## Red1966 (May 29, 2012)

Idiots and zealots, time to go


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Idiots and zealots, time to go


you qualify on both fronts. see ya.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2012)

Cookoo, Cookoo, Cookoo!!!


----------



## NoDrama (May 29, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> You shouldn't be able to bring a gun into a bar or be able to purchase the 2 in the same place IMHO.


CCW cannot be taken into bars. I love the people that scorn the laws, but don't even know them. Zimmerman used his firearm correctly and responsibly.


----------



## budleydoright (May 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Make that 2.5 million times per year. Here is one source: http://gunowners.org/sk0802.htm



From the "Only No comprimise Gun Lobby In Washington" The article doesn't give fact only opinion, however I'm willing to believe some of the stats they show at the bottom of the page. If those numbers are true that's great but I Personally do not know one person who can tell me a story about how they ran off an attacker with a gun. I do however know 2 mothers who's sons were murdered and one who's son comitted murder, I had a friend whos dad shot him, another friend who accidentaly shot himself and a high school classmate who killed 5 people. They're all dead. So my common sense tells me that if guns saved more than they killed it would likely have touched my life in one way or another.

I still have the same viewpoint on the subject. I don't want an untrained person wandering my neighborhood with a gun in his pants under the pretense of offering protection. That doesn't mean i don't want you to excercise your right to ownership. I do believe that these laws are emboldining people and are designed to sell guns. My opposition to these laws has nothing to do wth your 2nd amedment rights.


----------



## NoDrama (May 29, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> I Personally do not know one person who can tell me a story about how they ran off an attacker with a gun.


My home was invaded by several people about 15 years ago, they got away with nothing after my Glock was shoved in their faces. 

To get a CCW permit you must have the necessary training or the sheriff won't sign off on it. You should really do more research before you post. You can't just get a CCW permit simply by asking. you have to take the classes, pass the tests and be able to demonstrate proper procedure plus there has to be a background check and your fingerprints must be run through a database. That all happens before you ever get the CCW permit. Zimmerman was well qualified and trained.

edit: Your statement about this being nothing more than a way to sell more guns is just a MSM talking point, you didn't come up with that on your own.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Zimmerman used his firearm correctly and responsibly.


by chasing an innocent kid around?

lol.


----------



## budleydoright (May 29, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> CCW cannot be taken into bars.* I love the people that scorn the laws*, *but don't even know them*. Zimmerman used his firearm correctly and responsibly.


Oh really: 
(Reuters) - Ohio Republican Governor John Kasich on Thursday signed into law a bill that allows gun owners in the state to carry concealed weapons into bars and other places where alcohol is served. 
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/30/us-ohio-guns-idUSTRE75T7BX20110630

Tennessee is one of four states, along with Arizona, Georgia and Virginia, that recently enacted laws explicitly allowing loaded guns in bars. (Eighteen other states allow weapons in restaurants that serve alcohol.) The new measures in Tennessee and the three other states come after two landmark Supreme Court rulings that citizens have an individual right &#8212; not just in connection with a well-regulated militia &#8212; to keep a loaded handgun for home
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/04/us/04guns.html

Who would have guessed Tennesee and Arizona would be in there, I'm surprized Florida isn't as well.
the same lobby that is spreading SYG is working on this one too. I am aware that it is currently against the law in my state.

So do these people represent the responsible gun owners in America or do they rep for the gun makers?


----------



## NoDrama (May 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> by chasing an innocent kid around?
> 
> lol.


There was no chase, if that had happened Trayvon would have eaten skittles that evening. Don't try to tell me that you can outrun a 17 year old football player who has a 300 meter head start..


----------



## Harrekin (May 30, 2012)

kushforbrains said:


> then y was zimmerman not all bloody from martins gun shot if he was on top of him beating him up? gravity isnt in effect in this case? n if zimmerman was about to die from getting beat up how was he able to stand up and shoot the person after the conflict the witnesses were friends of the family wat do u think they r going to say this is ridiculous he was told not to pursue and he did anyway he disobeyed police order and everything could have been prevented but he didnt listen so everything after that moment is his fault n if u say zimmerman was getting beat up maybe trayvon was standing his ground... and he wasnt commiting a crime so he was innocent... im not saying he was a perfect kid but he didnt do anything wrong and some1 came up to him late at night acussing him of a crime or crimes he didnt commit trying to put me under citizens arrest


It was a hollow point, it doesnt really cause traditional splatter, except inside the victim or unless it (as it rarely does in 9mm) causes exit wounds (note the plural). 

Anyways he wouldn't have started bleeding out externally right away, there would've been plenty of time for Zimmerman to have pushed him off. 

Not taking sides, just clearing that point up.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> There was no chase...


OMFG. we have one chase recorded on tape, you dullard. witnesses describe another chase at a later time. TWO chases.

*Zimmerman:*
OK.
These assholes. They always get away.
When you come to the clubhouse, you come straight in and you go left. Actually, you would go past the clubhouse. *[1:39]*
*911 dispatcher:*
OK, so it&#8217;s on the left hand side of the clubhouse?
*Zimmerman:*
Yeah. You go in straight through the entrance and then you would go left. You go straight in, don&#8217;t turn and make a left.
*He&#8217;s running. [2:08]*
*911 dispatcher:*
He&#8217;s running? Which way is he running?
*Zimmerman:*
Down toward the other entrance of the neighborhood. [2:14]
*911 dispatcher:*
OK, which entrance is that he&#8217;s headed towards?
*Zimmerman:*
The back entrance.
[It sounds like Zimmerman says under his breath, *&#8216;F-ing coons&#8217; at 2:22]*
*NOTE:*


[*Listen here at 1:17 for CNN's edited frame*]

*911 dispatcher:*
*Are you following him?* [2:24]
*Zimmerman:*
*Yeah.* [2:25]
*911 dispatcher:*
*OK.*
*We don&#8217;t need you to do that.* [2:26]


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> OMFG. we have one chase recorded on tape, you dullard. witnesses describe another chase at a later time. TWO chases.
> 
> *Zimmerman:*
> OK.
> ...


First, you probably shouldn't use the transcript that includes the "fucking coons" reference as that has been debunked. Kind of kills the legitimacy of the whole thing, anyways...

I think No Dramas point was that if all that happened was a chase, as in Martin ran for home without stopping, and Zimmerman went after him, there would have been no altercation.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> Some of Zimmerman&#8217;s neighbors said he had a *history* of being overly aggressive and *followed people whom he thought appeared suspicious back to their homes*.
> 
> 
> ​


This might actually work in Zimmerman's favor. He has a history of following people home to see if they belong in the neighborhood, without confronting or shooting them. 

It's absolutely plausible that Zimmerman was intending to follow Martin home and verify that he lives in the neighborhood without ever confronting him, that would still fall under the guidelines of "observe". Sometimes to continue "observing" you need to reposition yourself. 

(hypothetical account to follow) Martin doesn't like the perfectly legal action of Zimmerman "observing" him and approaches and confronts him. All this fits the evidence so far, as well as Zimmerman's story. Maybe Zimmerman had no intention of confronting Martin at all, maybe he was just trying to "observe" him when he is approached and attacked by Martin. Doesn't seem far fetched at all, fits just as well as the "Zimmerman attacked Martin" theory. "These punks always get away", so I'm gonna continue to observe this guy until the police get here.

Refutations welcome, but don't try the "stalking" angle, continued "observation" over a timespan of a few minutes is perfectly legal and no justification for aggression.


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 30, 2012)

I can't believe there are 688 pages on this and you all are still kicking around speculation that would have no legal bearing whether it was true or not. None of the things attributed to Z without evidence would have created a license for Martin to have attacked him. No matter how much he was followed, or if Z called him a coon to the dispatcher, made it ok for Martin to attack him. So it was still self defense. You can't go around attacking people because they pisss you off. If you do and they shoot you, it's self defense.

Zimmerman walks and because of this effort to railroad him, he will be a millionaire. He deserves it for what he's been put through. Shame on all you racists who wouldn't have a thing to say if Martin had been white, or Z had been black!


----------



## doc111 (May 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I view 17 year old Trayvon as a minor not an adult...you are the opposite and few him as an adult...so to you I say don't go meeting a 17 year old girl and start claiming her as an adult that you can date. Its wrong..you too damn old..she still a child


lmfao!!!!!!


Please show me where I EVER said that Trayvon was an adult! Minor is probably a better term than "kid" though. He was under the age of 18, which IMO, makes him a young man, or a minor, but I have a problem calling someone who is mere months away from legally dying for his country a "kid". BTW, you REALLY need to brush up on your reading comprehension. Maybe you and Bucky could do a little studying together. lol!


----------



## redivider (May 30, 2012)

"are you following him"

"yes"

i'd call that chasing somebody.

apparently neo-cons in this site think all chases look like this:

[youtube]-6K0O9XIaK4[/youtube]

lol


----------



## redivider (May 30, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> I can't believe there are 688 pages on this and you all are still kicking around speculation that would have no legal bearing whether it was true or not. None of the things attributed to Z without evidence would have created a license for Martin to have attacked him. No matter how much he was followed, or if Z called him a coon to the dispatcher, made it ok for Martin to attack him. So it was still self defense. You can't go around attacking people because they pisss you off. If you do and they shoot you, it's self defense.
> 
> Zimmerman walks and because of this effort to railroad him, he will be a millionaire. He deserves it for what he's been put through. Shame on all you racists who wouldn't have a thing to say if Martin had been white, or Z had been black!


if martin had been white and Z black, Z would already be on death row.


----------



## doc111 (May 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> There are lots of happy gun stories. Every time a citizen successfully uses a gun in self defense is a happy story. I have seen estimates that suggest there are about a million such happy stories every year in the US.


I've used my gun in self defense in 3 seperate incidents since I left the military. I've never had to fire it, just draw it. I have a CCW permit, but don't carry anymore. It's not really necessary nowadays as I'm now living outside the city quite a distance. The scariest thing that ever happened to me was a burglar broke into my home in the middle of the night. I heard noises and saw a flashlight dancing around the walls and ceilings of my bedroom. The burglar was actually in my room rifling through my shit as I slept! I grabbed my pistol, which was fortunately right by my bed and drew down on the burglar. It was enough to scare him off. I cringe to think what might have happened had I not had my trusty piece near my bed that night.


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 30, 2012)

I don't see how anyone with a straight face can say this case hasn't been loaded with race from the start. Immediately it was "oh boy, we have a white shoots black story, oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!! So from then on the liberal media portrayed it that was, in contradiction to all evidence, and they do so still today. Remember - the goal of librulism is always to convince you of something that isn't true or isn't real.

Attempt to school redivider: The difference between follow and chase is this - chase implies an intent to catch, follow does not and means monitor or be lead. But it doesn't matter, because chasing someone does not mean you forfeit your right to self defense. The libruls are UNWILLING to accept that fact. Remember what I told you about what isn't true and libruls?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

Awesome, on my nightstand I've got a 40 S&W Sig loaded with prefragmented Mag-Safe rounds in a biometric flip open safe for just that purpose. You're far more controlled than I am, if I woke up to an intruder in my home, he'd have two in his pump before you could say "Bob's your uncle".


----------



## doc111 (May 30, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Awesome, on my nightstand I've got a 40 S&W Sig loaded with prefragmented Mag-Safe rounds in a biometric flip open safe for just that purpose. You're far more controlled than I am, if I woke up to an intruder in my home, he'd have two in his pump before you could say "Bob's your uncle".


It was a pretty harrowing experience. I'm glad I didn't shoot the intruder, but I'm also glad I had my pistol so close. Maybe he would've tried to harm me, maybe he wouldn't have, but I'm thankful that everything turned out ok. Had he not turned and immediately left, I probably would've shot him.


----------



## doc111 (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> well, he was. that's a fact that you're going to have to deal with.
> 
> was martin found dead with burglary tools on him? nope. just skittles and iced tea. tapes show him purchasing those items minutes before a mentally unbalanced man with a gun blocked off his path home, chased him around with his gun, and shot him.
> 
> "ultimately avoidable by zimmerman". fact.


My foot is the only "burglary tool" needed to break into a house. I'm not a very large man either.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;LKc1o3VONcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKc1o3VONcc[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 30, 2012)

Wrong thread....oh well.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 30, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Wrong thread....oh well.


But funny as hell.

"som-nova-bitch"

"yo mama's a motherfucker!"


----------



## carl.burnette (May 30, 2012)

WHoa the horse back... Just a bit though.

Instead of yelling CRUCIFY HIM CRUCIFY HIM try yelling INVESTIGATE & FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENED.. INVESTIGATE & FIND OUT WHAT HAPPEND!

I absolutely agree there is evidence that MUST be investigated & the bottom gotten to & if he's guilty punish him. If not, let him go with apologies. BUt as of now, we do not know. People have to stop jumping to conclusion on news items. There is going to be a trial & then we'll find out what happened & the jury will make the call.

Real nice to call a crowd to action & hang the guy to find out there was a video no ones seen & it comes out AFTER the guys hung & his family destroyed.

Once again.. if he's found guilt punish him to the full extent of the law.... MORE even.. But not till he's found guilty by the facts, not how it appears or how it sounds.

At the end of the day.. it really is sad & 2 families are damaged forever because of it.




UncleBuck said:


> not sure why there is no thread on this yet.
> 
> the police force is corrupt, zimmerman is a cold blooded murderer, and life goes on as normal for everyone but trayvan and his family.
> 
> such a travesty.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> OMFG. we have one chase recorded on tape, you dullard. witnesses describe another chase at a later time. TWO chases.
> 
> *Zimmerman:*
> OK.
> ...


LISTEN to the tapes, are you trying to make the case that Zimm can run faster than a 17 year old football player and his breathing NEVER changes to a faster pace? LOL have you ever ran anywhere in your entire life? LOL when you run you breathe harder and faster, just a fact you apparently do not know. Zimmerman is not breathing heavy at all, not once during the "Chase" you think happened.


----------



## doc111 (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> LISTEN to the tapes, are you trying to make the case that Zimm can run faster than a 17 year old football player and his breathing NEVER changes to a faster pace? LOL have you ever ran anywhere in your entire life? LOL when you run you breathe harder and faster, just a fact you apparently do not know. Zimmerman is not breathing heavy at all, not once during the "Chase" you think happened.


Maybe he was a cardio freak! lol!


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Maybe he was a cardio freak! lol!


hehe, you have seen pics of Zimm just like I have, its fairly obvious he isn't a world class runner.


----------



## Harrekin (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> hehe, you have seen pics of Zimm just like I have, its fairly obvious he isn't a world class runner.


He's certainly no Hussein Bolt alright


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 30, 2012)

You people do know the prosecution has already said there is no evidence indicating that Zimmerman provoked a fight, right? So we have a couple things proven with nobody in disagreement:

1. No evidence that Z provoked a fight
2. Martin was on top of Z banging his head on the ground

So within that, the prosecution has to prove that it was not self-defense. Good luck. It isn't going to trial. Any judge that lets it go to trial would be a laughing stock.

Question: If Martin had killed Zimmerman, and was about to be acquitted, would we be so worried about white riots? Because that's ALL this is about at this point.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 30, 2012)

Zimmerman will get acquitted.
Ron Paul will help Romney defeat Obama.
The world ends.

2012 is going to be epic!


----------



## Harrekin (May 30, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Zimmerman will get acquitted.
> Ron Paul will help Romney defeat Obama.
> The world ends.
> 
> 2012 is going to be epic!


If Ronald and Romney had any sense they'd join forces, Obama would get fucked then. 

But Ronald will become insignificant after the RNC, and Obama will best Mormon-man and then for some reason we'll have to pay for him to visit the bogger shite-hole his great great great granddaddy apparently left several hundred years ago...again.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 30, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> If Ronald and Romney had any sense they'd join forces, Obama would get fucked then.
> 
> But Ronald will become insignificant after the RNC, and Obama will best Mormon-man and then for some reason we'll have to pay for him to visit the bogger shite-hole his great great great granddaddy apparently left several hundred years ago...again.


Their slogan would be,"Yes he can't!"


----------



## budleydoright (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> My home was invaded by several people about 15 years ago, they got away with nothing after my Glock was shoved in their faces.
> 
> To get a CCW permit you must have the necessary training or the sheriff won't sign off on it. You should really do more research before you post. You can't just get a CCW permit simply by asking. you have to take the classes, pass the tests and be able to demonstrate proper procedure plus there has to be a background check and your fingerprints must be run through a database. That all happens before you ever get the CCW permit. Zimmerman was well qualified and trained.
> 
> edit: Your statement about this being nothing more than a way to sell more guns is just a MSM talking point, you didn't come up with that on your own.


Ok, so your the first person that has told me a story of how their lives or property were protected with a gun. Why didn't you kill the guy, you had the right?

The procedure to obtain a CCW sounds like what everyone should have to go through when obtaining a gun. Again, I don't have a problem with gun ownership. I do however believe that these gun laws are being pushed to sell more guns. That is an observation of the industry combined with many years of business experience. These companies make a product that can last hundreds of years, like all companies they are always looking for ways to EXPAND their market. That talking point came straight from my GUT not the media. I have expressed my personal experences and I really have a hard time taking sides on this one. I'm sure Zimmerman is a decent guy and regrets the events of that evening but on the other hand when you reach for deadly force, you had better know what your doing. I don't believe he did. A trained police officer likely would not have shot in the same situation.


----------



## desert dude (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> completely reasonable, i'm sure that's why the NRA lobbied for these laws that no one was asking for.


Probably explains why the murder rate declined in Florida after SYG was put in place.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Ok, so your the first person that has told me a story of how their lives or property were protected with a gun. Why didn't you kill the guy, you had the right?


 Because a real gentleman always gives his inferior opponent a way out.



> The procedure to obtain a CCW sounds like what everyone should have to go through when obtaining a gun. I'm sure Zimmerman is a decent guy and regrets the events of that evening but on the other hand when you reach for deadly force, you had better know what your doing. I don't believe he did.


 Zimmerman has a CCW permit, he has been through all the training and passed it.




> A trained police officer likely would not have shot in the same situation.


 A trained Police Officer? tell ya what, attack a cop, bust his nose and then start smacking his head against the sidewalk and you don't think a cop would fill you full of lead? Guess what justification the cop needs to shoot you? FEAR for his life buddy, any kind of perceived threat, even if you are on your hands and knees slowly crawling toward a cop is justification to put a bullet in your head. 

Cops shoot people for far less than a beatdown, would you care to see a few?

http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/325705


> Three police officers told the inquest they still felt threatened by Boyd after he was shot and crawling towards the cops



[video=youtube;jFNDK8PQGNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFNDK8PQGNw[/video]

Now show me a link where a cop was being beaten by a perp and chose not to shoot? Cops shoot people before they can even get within attacking distance of the officer, they don't wait until they are almost dead before pulling out their firearm and using it.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;AAFRicTdf-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAFRicTdf-M[/video]

Cops shoot first and ask questions later.


----------



## desert dude (May 30, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Ok, so your the first person that has told me a story of how their lives or property were protected with a gun. Why didn't you kill the guy, you had the right?
> 
> The procedure to obtain a CCW sounds like what everyone should have to go through when obtaining a gun. Again, I don't have a problem with gun ownership. I do however believe that these gun laws are being pushed to sell more guns. That is an observation of the industry combined with many years of business experience. These companies make a product that can last hundreds of years, like all companies they are always looking for ways to EXPAND their market. That talking point came straight from my GUT not the media. I have expressed my personal experences and I really have a hard time taking sides on this one. I'm sure Zimmerman is a decent guy and regrets the events of that evening but on the other hand when you reach for deadly force, you had better know what your doing. I don't believe he did. *A trained police officer likely would not have shot in the same situation.*


Sorry to say, but that is just about the dumbest thing I have seen posted so far. Assault a cop; good luck living through that.


----------



## doc111 (May 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Sorry to say, but that is just about the dumbest thing I have seen posted so far. Assault a cop; good luck living through that.


I actually LOL'd REALLY HARD when I read that!


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2012)

Sad country we live in when an armed man follows a child, after being told he was not needed to by 911, and then kills him...while some people celebrate and defend the killer. Speaks volumes of the country I live in. Bitter and morbid people could only defend this. Hmmmmm is it because they have a "_Zimmerman_" in them. A little woman beating, drunk, wannabe cop, unemployed, insecure, no-fighting, irresponsble loser...and now we can add child killer to the list.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Sad country we live in when an armed man follows a child, after being told he was not needed to by 911, and then kills him...while some people celebrate and defend the killer. Speaks volumes of the country I live in. Bitter and morbid people could only defend this. Hmmmmm is it because they have a "_Zimmerman_" in them. A little woman beating, drunk, wannabe cop, unemployed, insecure, no-fighting, irresponsble loser...and now we can add child killer to the list.



More drivel from a delusional fuck.....


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> More drivel from a delusional fuck.....


ahhh the hit dog hollers .. Why you such a bitter man. Does it have to do with Obama ???


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ahhh the hit dog hollers .. Why you such a better man. Does it have to do with Obama ???


What could it possibly have to do with an abject failure of a President that is about to have the door hit him on the ass on the way out? You argue like a halfwit.


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> What could it possibly have to do with an abject failure of a President that is about to have the door hit him on the ass on the way out? You argue like a halfwit.


Don't we have a signature bet.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Don't we have a signature bet.


It was either you or redivider.


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> It was either you or redivider.


I do believe it was you and I... Don't go changing into a sock puppet to avoid the bet


----------



## redivider (May 30, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> I don't see how anyone with a straight face can say this case hasn't been loaded with race from the start. Immediately it was "oh boy, we have a white shoots black story, oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!! So from then on the liberal media portrayed it that was, in contradiction to all evidence, and they do so still today. Remember - the goal of librulism is always to convince you of something that isn't true or isn't real.
> 
> Attempt to school redivider: The difference between follow and chase is this - chase implies an intent to catch, follow does not and means monitor or be lead. But it doesn't matter, because chasing someone does not mean you forfeit your right to self defense. The libruls are UNWILLING to accept that fact. Remember what I told you about what isn't true and libruls?


funny you bring it up.

on the phone call he mentions martin is 'running', as in running away. and he also mentions 'these assholes always get away'.

funny how when he's ready to hang up the phone he tells the guy 'tell them to call me' because he doesn't know where he's going, because he's about to embark on a CHASE, he has no plans on waiting for the cops, he's going on this chase whether the cops like it or not........


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2012)

redivider said:


> funny you bring it up.
> 
> on the phone call he mentions martin is 'running', as in running away. and he also mentions 'these assholes always get away'.
> 
> funny how when he's ready to hang up the phone he tells the guy 'tell them to call me' because he doesn't know where he's going, because he's about to embark on a CHASE, he has no plans on waiting for the cops, he's going on this chase whether the cops like it or not........


little things like this is going to eat him up in court..I have a little detail ( that I'm keeping to myself ) thats going to hang Zimmerman if the prosecutor does a detailed job (which I'm sure she will)


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

redivider said:


> funny you bring it up.
> 
> on the phone call he mentions martin is 'running', as in running away. and he also mentions 'these assholes always get away'.
> 
> funny how when he's ready to hang up the phone he tells the guy 'tell them to call me' because he doesn't know where he's going, because he's about to embark on a CHASE, he has no plans on waiting for the cops, he's going on this chase whether the cops like it or not........


Unless he's simply repositioning himself so he can continue to observe Martin until the police arrive. That is just as plausible...and legal.


----------



## Red1966 (May 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> little things like this is going to eat him up in court..I have a little detail ( that I'm keeping to myself ) thats going to hang Zimmerman if the prosecutor does a detailed job (which I'm sure she will)


 Sure you do.


----------



## redivider (May 30, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Unless he's simply repositioning himself so he can continue to observe Martin until the police arrive. That is just as plausible...and legal.


only problem is that when asked "are you following him" he responds "yes".

so no. not plausible.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> More drivel from a delusional fuck.....


Exactly what it is, I especially love the part where he accuses anyone of defending Zimmerman as having all of Zimmerman's qualities. That speaks volumes for the mindset.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

redivider said:


> funny you bring it up.
> 
> on the phone call he mentions martin is 'running', as in running away. and he also mentions 'these assholes always get away'.
> 
> funny how when he's ready to hang up the phone he tells the guy 'tell them to call me' because he doesn't know where he's going, because he's about to embark on a CHASE, he has no plans on waiting for the cops, he's going on this chase whether the cops like it or not........


Either that or he doesn't know what numbers are on the houses 500 feet away. in the rain. during the evening.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

redivider said:


> only problem is that when asked "are you following him" he responds "yes".
> 
> so no. not plausible.


and then the dispatcher responds that "We don't need you to do that" after which Zimm says "OK" as an affirmation.


----------



## redivider (May 30, 2012)

if he was just observing, from a distance, like a biologist observing nature, not disturbing... he would've observed marting go home... but no. he already knew this kid was up to no good... probably high... walking around with shit in his waistband.... he had to do something..... 

there's no self defense here... the claim is just absurd....


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Exactly what it is, I especially love the part where he accuses anyone of defending Zimmerman as having all of Zimmerman's qualities. That speaks volumes for the mindset.


Do you have a "Zimmerman" in you..are you a wife beating drunk ??? Do you have a job ??? Are you insecure ??? Never-mind don't answer..we already know.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

redivider said:


> only problem is that when asked "are you following him" he responds "yes".
> 
> so no. not plausible.


How is that not plausible. If you're observing someone and they move, you have to move as well to continue observing them. Following for the purpose of observing someone is crucial to the success of the endeavor. You wouldn't be very effective as an "observer" if you gave up the moment they moved, would you?


----------



## redivider (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> and then the dispatcher responds that "We don't need you to do that" after which Zimm says "OK" as an affirmation.


 i guess zimmerman just teleported and blacked out, woke up under martin beating his ass... then had to shoot him... right??

he didn't intentionally go after this kid with the intention of being some sort of fucked up hero.... that shit just happened to him.... lol


----------



## redivider (May 30, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> How is that not plausible. If you're observing someone and they move, you have to move as well to continue observing them. Following for the purpose of observing someone is crucial to the success of the endeavor. You wouldn't be very effective as an "observer" if you gave up the moment they moved, would you?


you would suck as an observer if the thing you are observing is disturbed, maybe killed, by you.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

redivider said:


> i guess zimmerman just teleported and blacked out, woke up under martin beating his ass... then had to shoot him... right??
> 
> he didn't intentionally go after this kid with the intention of being some sort of fucked up hero.... that shit just happened to him.... lol


You're welcome to your opinion, but it's pure conjecture. There is nothing we've seen introduced so far that proves Zimmerman did anything but follow and observe without any intention of confronting him. He has a history of that exact action. Isn't it at least somewhat conceivable to you that Martin did attack him? In the phone call, Martin's girlfriend says he spoke to Zimmerman first, which certainly is consistent with him approaching Zimmerman. Not saying it happened that way, but it's certainly possible.


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> You're welcome to your opinion, but it's pure conjecture. There is nothing we've seen introduced so far that proves Zimmerman did anything but follow and observe without any intention of confronting him. He has a history of that exact action. Isn't it at least somewhat conceivable to you that Martin did attack him? In the phone call, Martin's girlfriend says he spoke to Zimmerman first, which certainly is consistent with him approaching Zimmerman. Not saying it happened that way, but it's certainly possible.


We don't need you to do that


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

redivider said:


> i guess zimmerman just teleported and blacked out, woke up under martin beating his ass... then had to shoot him... right??
> 
> he didn't intentionally go after this kid with the intention of being some sort of fucked up hero.... that shit just happened to him.... lol


SO, you know Zimmerman's intentions now? REALLY? What am I thinking right now at this exact minute oh psychic one? Please; in the future do not claim psychic abilities unless you can prove you have them, it makes you look like a sore loser and a con.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> We don't need you to do that


do you have any authority?


----------



## doc111 (May 30, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> How is that not plausible. If you're observing someone and they move, you have to move as well to continue observing them. Following for the purpose of observing someone is crucial to the success of the endeavor. You wouldn't be very effective as an "observer" if you gave up the moment they moved, would you?


I have found that many of these folks have trouble holding more than one thought in their head at a time, so that would explain the trouble they are having with "plausible" explanations for Zimmerman's behavior that night.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

redivider said:


> you would suck as an observer if the thing you are observing is disturbed, maybe killed, by you.


Stealth isn't required for observation. He could do it openly with no effort to hide his motive. He would only hide it if he was planning a surprise attack. Since he didn't hide his intent to follow and observe, it actually helps his defense that he was so obvious with his actions.


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> do you have any authority?


we don't need you to do that


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

"ultimately avoidable by zimmerman"


----------



## doc111 (May 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> we don't need you to do that


So, is this a lawful order? 'Cause it doesn't sound like it to me.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> We don't need you to do that


Do not continue to follow him.
Cease your pursuit.
Stop following him.
I command you to return to your vehicle and wait for the police.

If they had said or were even allowed to say any of those, then you'd have an argument.

Should he have stayed put, sure. Was he required to stay put? No.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "ultimately avoidable by Martin"


Exactly!! Martin need only have ran away, zimmerman cannot follow fast enough to close the already HUUUUUGE lead Trayvon has. Think about how much sugar Trayvon has in his system if he is willing to walk 3 miles round trip just for some ice tea and skittles!! Guy probably all hopped up on some fantastic sugar high.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

doc111 said:


> So, is this a lawful order? 'Cause it doesn't sound like it to me.


"ultimately avoidable by zimmerman"

i'm sure all of you would be defending zimmerman if he chased down your child and killed him.

hypocrites.


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "ultimately avoidable by zimmerman"
> 
> i'm sure all of you would be defending zimmerman if he chased down your child and killed him.
> 
> hypocrites.


Glad to be me. Would fucking cut off my dick if I was one of these bitchmade men.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Glad to be me. Would fucking cut off my dick if I was one of these bitchmade men.


Join the lynch mob or we shall say "NI" to you a second time.


----------



## doc111 (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "ultimately avoidable by zimmerman"
> 
> i'm sure all of you would be defending zimmerman if he chased down your child and killed him.
> 
> hypocrites.


I guess it depends which child he "chased down and killed".


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "ultimately avoidable by zimmerman"
> 
> i'm sure all of you would be defending zimmerman if he chased down your child and killed him.
> 
> hypocrites.


I would If I had a statement that my child had initiated violence and there were witnesses who corroborated such. Thems the way life works. Just because it is your child doesn't mean the deed cannot happen.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Glad to be me. Would fucking cut off my dick if I was one of these bitchmade men.


What is a bitchmade man? Is that when a woman gives birth to a male child..woman being "Bitch" in the new stylized vanacular of ebonics. Or is its meaning steeped in yet more "defenders take on all aspects of the ones they defend" and how is it that magically happens? You defend Trayvon so you must have the mind of a child, wear false grills and refer to your self as "no limits nigga" . I am certain these things must be true if we only follow your logical mindset. You defend Obama, must mean you don't know how to pronounce Corpsman and you married a beast of a woman. Am I right on all counts so far? After all I am only using YOUR thought process.


----------



## doc111 (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> What is a bitchmade man? Is that when a woman gives birth to a male child..woman being "Bitch" in the new stylized vanacular of ebonics. Or is its meaning steeped in yet more "defenders take on all aspects of the ones they defend" and how is it that magically happens? You defend Trayvon so you must have the mind of a child, wear false grills and refer to your self as "no limits nigga" . I am certain these things must be true if we only follow your logical mindset. You defend Obama, must mean you don't know how to pronounce Corpsman and you married a beast of a woman. Am I right on all counts so far? After all I am only using YOUR thought process.


rotflmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!

That was a pretty epic post my friend!


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> What is a bitchmade man? Is that when a woman gives birth to a male child..woman being "Bitch" in the new stylized vanacular of ebonics. Or is its meaning steeped in yet more "defenders take on all aspects of the ones they defend" and how is it that magically happens? You defend Trayvon so you must have the mind of a child, wear false grills and refer to your self as "no limits nigga" . I am certain these things must be true if we only follow your logical mindset. You defend Obama, must mean you don't know how to pronounce Corpsman and you married a beast of a woman. Am I right on all counts so far? After all I am only using YOUR thought process.


To even ask or reply lets me know you may reap in bitchness. Change your name to "MoDrama Queen"... Zimmerman was wrong. You go on defending bullshit with "Trayvon should have been able to out run him" or "maybe Trayvon was casing the place"( like your co-signing Doc). You keep defending and hold claim to being bitchmade. Stop calling yourself men until you learn to speak the truth (no matter how the blade slices). Your life will be the better for it.


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (May 30, 2012)

Pot, meet kettle. 

Kettle , meet pot.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> To even ask or reply lets me know you may reap in bitchness. Change your name to "MoDrama Queen"... Zimmerman was wrong. You go on defending bullshit with "Trayvon should have been able to out run him" or "maybe Trayvon was casing the place"( like your co-signing Doc). You keep defending and hold claim to being bitchmade. Stop calling yourself men until you learn to speak the truth (no matter how the blade slices). Your life will be the better for it.


I dunno London, If all I have to defend myself with is a tasty beverage and small round candy objects and am being chased down by a gun wielding crazy person who is intent on emptying his magazine into me, I run. What would you do? If you say " I confront the crazy and try to disarm him" then I assume you are a dead person.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I would If I had a statement that my child had initiated violence and there were witnesses who corroborated such.


that does not exist in this case, estas echandonos las mentiras cabron.


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2012)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> Pot, meet kettle.
> 
> Kettle , meet pot.


I call the side of the righteous FIRST... No-first removed confirmed permanent sticky to infinity no beyond


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I dunno London, If all I have to defend myself with is a tasty beverage and small round candy objects and am being chased down by a gun wielding crazy person who is intent on emptying his magazine into me, I run.


that's what martin did. twice.

zimm says so himself on the dispatch call, witnesses describe a chase at a later time.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that does not exist in this case, estas echandonos las mentiras cabron.


Yes it does, and I am not a goat who throws lies.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's what martin did. twice.
> 
> zimm says so himself on the dispatch call, witnesses describe a chase at a later time.


Nope, sorry witnesses later changed their story and describe no chase as happening. 

Miente permanentemente mediante sus dientes


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I dunno London, If all I have to defend myself with is a tasty beverage and small round candy objects and am being chased down by a gun wielding crazy person who is intent on emptying his magazine into me, I run. What would you do? If you say " I confront the crazy and try to disarm him" then I assume you are a dead person.


If I'm carring my gun and was on the phone with 911. I would not be following but remain back at my vehicle with hazard lights on ( unless I heard screaming )...Shit I would have took my ass to "Target" and back home in the first place!!!!


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's what martin did. twice.
> 
> zimm says so himself on the dispatch call, witnesses describe a chase at a later time.


Begs the question, if martin has a 300 meter head start and is Running away, how is it possible that Zimmerman is able to cut him off before he can reach his father's GF's home?


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> If I'm carring my gun and was on the phone with 911. I would not be following but remain back at my vehicle with hazard lights on ( unless I heard screaming )...Shit I would have took my ass to "Target" and back home in the first place!!!!


No you wouldn't , Zimmerman is to meet the police, but I suppose you realize that civilian dispatchers have no authority and went on down to Target.



> *911 dispatcher:*
> Alright, George, we do have them on the way. Do you want to meet with the officer when they get out there?
> *Zimmerman:*
> Yeah.
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Begs the question, if martin has a 300 meter head start and is Running away, how is it possible that Zimmerman is able to cut him off before he can reach his father's GF's home?


zimmerman was blocking martin's path home, genius.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman was blocking martin's path home, genius.


How could he possibly have gotten there first if Martin has a HUUUUUUGE lead and is a MUCH faster runner? How? Teleportation has already been suggested by redivider, are you going to suggest a wormhole or possibly time travel as how this was possible?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> No you wouldn't , Zimmerman is to meet the police, but I suppose you realize that civilian dispatchers have no authority and went on down to Target.


nice, you cut it off before he says to have the police call him for his location.

dumbass.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> How could he possibly have gotten there first if Martin has a HUUUUUUGE lead and is a MUCH faster runner? How? Teleportation has already been suggested by redivider, are you going to suggest a wormhole or possibly time travel as how this was possible?


why would martin run home and give away his location to a fucking creepy man chasing him?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yes it does, and I am not a goat who throws lies.


show us the witnesses who say that "martin initiated violence", as you claim.

dumbass liar.


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> why would martin run home and give away his location to a fucking creepy man chasing him?


looking like a pervert following young boys around...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> looking like a pervert following young boys around...


he did describe him as a "kid" on the call.

of course, he lied on the stand already about what he was thinking and saying that night.

prosecution is licking its chops. zimmerman's story does not match zimmerman's story.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 30, 2012)

I bet gun sales in that neighborhood soared. I hope the next guy Z chases is armed. That was Martin's biggest folly. Not having a gun to pull out, so when Z hit's the corner...**BANG**..."You see officer, I tried to flee the scene, but he gave chase, I had to stand my ground, turns out, he was armed!"


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> show us the witnesses who say that "martin initiated violence", as you claim.
> 
> dumbass liar.


That would be Zimmerman. The only living witness that saw everything that happened.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> That would be Zimmerman. The only living witness that saw everything that happened.


his story is worthless, it is full of holes, lies, and contradicts itself. got anything better?


----------



## WindyCityToker (May 30, 2012)

Listen, I think he should be in jail and facing full charges and punished harshly. He was clearly told not to pursue and even if it was self defense why not hit him with the gun instead of shooting? BUT, would anyone really care if a black dude shot him? Fuck no. And it sure wouldn't be in the news EVERY night. I live in Chicago, that shit happens every 15 minutes.


----------



## londonfog (May 30, 2012)

off to a bar/poolhall to watch the game with the wife. Wish Trayvon would have had a chance to find a wife. Zimmerman rather spend time on the street pretending to be police then at home between some pussy..Hell bring your lady to "Target" with you ( let her pick up some things for the house ) and then you both go get a nice steak dinner..Freakin loser


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> That would be Zimmerman. The only living witness that saw everything that happened.


He's also the only witness whose testimony MUST be viewed as truthful until proven otherwise with incontrovertible evidence. That whole innocent until PROVEN guilty thing we all have going for us in this country.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> his story is worthless, it is full of holes, lies, and contradicts itself. got anything better?


I've seen no proven contradictions so far. The DA says there is, but they ALWAYS say that. Otherwise they'd be admitting they have no case. Please don't list your worn out arguments again, it all conjecture.


----------



## WindyCityToker (May 30, 2012)

Well said MuyLoco. People seem to forget "Innocent until proven guilty" when they're caught in a media tornado. There are too many sheep who can't form their own thoughts and opinions.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

WindyCityToker said:


> Well said MuyLoco. People seem to forget "Innocent until proven guilty" when they're caught in a media tornado. There are too many sheep who can't form their own thoughts and opinions.


Don't confuse my position, Zimmerman may be guilty as hell. I'm simply exploring all scenarios. UB and the others may have it exactly right, I'm just not convinced either way yet.


----------



## redivider (May 30, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> He's also the only witness whose testimony MUST be viewed as truthful until proven otherwise with incontrovertible evidence. That whole innocent until PROVEN guilty thing we all have going for us in this country.


WRONG.

as the primary suspect in a murder investigation, and later the defendant in the case, his version is the one that has to be analyzed with the most skeptical point of view possible.


----------



## WindyCityToker (May 30, 2012)

I hope they fry him personally. I just wish it would stop being a giant argument about race. I've heard Zimmerman referred to as white then hispanic then white again. Who cares? Is justice a color?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

redivider said:


> WRONG.
> 
> as the primary suspect in a murder investigation, and later the defendant in the case, his version is the one that has to be analyzed with the most skeptical point of view possible.


If I'm wrong then the standard of law is "guilty until we can confirm your story"?

I don't think so pal.


----------



## redivider (May 30, 2012)

you are mistaken in what innocent until proven guilty stands for.

it means that until a jury convicts you of a crime, your record shall not reflect you have ever committed any crime. anybody who says you committed a crime shall be guilty of issuing libelous and malicious statements against your person and ultimately your legacy. 

it has nothing to do with how crime is investigated....


----------



## Corso312 (May 30, 2012)

and this is the COURT OF PUBLIC OPINION not a court of law... to the zimerman supporters i have a question...do you think casey anthony was guilty? and o.j. simpson?


----------



## WindyCityToker (May 30, 2012)

No one will ever know what REALLY happened, just like the aforementioned Casey Anthony and O.J. cases. So who's to say? I just think everyone's entitled to a fair shake. This thread is a bunch of Nancy Graces


----------



## Corso312 (May 30, 2012)

fair shake ? sure..but common sense tells anyone with a functioning brain..C.A. and O.J. very guilty


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 30, 2012)

redivider said:


> you are mistaken in what innocent until proven guilty stands for.
> 
> it means that until a jury convicts you of a crime, your record shall not reflect you have ever committed any crime. anybody who says you committed a crime shall be guilty of issuing libelous and malicious statements against your person and ultimately your legacy.
> 
> it has nothing to do with how crime is investigated....


Wow, and for all these years of listening to lawyers and prosecutors talk about the "presumption of innocence" thinking it meant we are presumed innocent UNTIL PROVEN guilty. When all along it was just referring to our records and how people speak of us. I respectfully think you're full of $&/@.

If you're correct, then many of you should be sued by Zimmerman. He could use the money for his defense.


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 30, 2012)

redivider said:


> you are mistaken in what innocent until proven guilty stands for.
> 
> it means that until a jury convicts you of a crime, your record shall not reflect you have ever committed any crime. anybody who says you committed a crime shall be guilty of issuing libelous and malicious statements against your person and ultimately your legacy.
> 
> it has nothing to do with how crime is investigated....


This is actually a little on the frightening side. Haven't any of you read or seen what Alan Dershowitz has said? He's a Harvard Law Prof, very liberal. Among other things, he pointed out that our legal system is based on the philosophy that it is better for ten guilty people to go free, than for one innocent person to be held guilty. So much for your notion of presumption of innocence.

If you haven't seen this you should: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s62nII74VmY


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I've seen no proven contradictions so far. The DA says there is, but they ALWAYS say that. Otherwise they'd be admitting they have no case. Please don't list your worn out arguments again, it all conjecture.


that it happened in the grass is not conjecture.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Don't confuse my position, Zimmerman may be guilty as hell. I'm simply exploring all scenarios. UB and the others may have it exactly right, I'm just not convinced either way yet.


i'll be happy as long as it goes to trial.

from there, it's just convincing 12 people to believe a story. based on what we know, no conjecture, i'm unable to be convinced that this is not manslaughter at least. so i'll push that narrative all day long.


----------



## redivider (May 30, 2012)

you don't ever hear prosecutors talk about presumption of innocence. it is not a prosecutor's job to believe you are innocent.

it is a prosecutor's job to prove you are guilty.

i think you are too high to understand what I said in full context. 

sit down and read it and COMPREHEND what not having a criminal record vs. having one is really about.... that's what presumption of innocence is. you may be arrested 100000 times, until you are convicted, no criminal record. you are a free, innocent man. THINK ABOUT IT.


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll be happy as long as it goes to trial.
> 
> from there, it's just convincing 12 people to believe a story. based on what we know, no conjecture, i'm unable to be convinced that this is not manslaughter at least. so i'll push that narrative all day long.


Perhpas you would like to enlighten us by explaining what the specifications for murder 2 are. What does the prosecution have to prove? I'm certain you have no clue, but even you can google Florida law on the subject. Do that and report back.

The charges never should have been brought. 
Zimmerman is a political prisoner
It will never go to trial


----------



## redivider (May 30, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> This is actually a little on the frightening side. Haven't any of you read or seen what Alan Dershowitz has said? He's a Harvard Law Prof, very liberal. Among other things, he pointed out that our legal system is based on the philosophy that it is better for ten guilty people to go free, than for one innocent person to be held guilty. So much for your notion of presumption of innocence.
> 
> If you haven't seen this you should: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s62nII74VmY


are you referring to how it is better for one guilty person to walk free than for 10 innocents to be held as if they were guilty....???


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 30, 2012)

redivider said:


> you don't ever hear prosecutors talk about presumption of innocence. it is not a prosecutor's job to believe you are innocent.
> 
> it is a prosecutor's job to prove you are guilty.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you are coming up with this. Perhaps you could provide a link? It is true that you have no criminal record without a conviction, but that's not presumption of innocence, that's common sense. Presumption of innocence is the basis for the allocation of burden of proof. Z doesn't have to prove it was self defense. Wny not? Because the prosecution has to prove it wasn't. Why? Presumption of innocence.


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 30, 2012)

redivider said:


> are you referring to how it is better for one guilty person to walk free than for 10 innocents to be held as if they were guilty....???


You have it backwards you big silly! Provide links.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> why would martin run home and give away his location to a fucking creepy man chasing him?


Indeed, it makes more sense to run TOWARDS the person following you so as to not give away the location of the place where you stash your gold Grill!!!! Which I am sure was the utmost thing on Trayvon's mind, especially hearing about the increased number of thefts and break-ins suffered by the neighborhood in recent times. Great Defense, I hope the prosecution uses that one.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> show us the witnesses who say that "martin initiated violence", as you claim.
> 
> dumbass liar.


 Well there is the initial witness accounts, plus Zimm himself and then there is all the evidence that corroborates his story.


----------



## Corso312 (May 30, 2012)

when does the trial start? 700 pages of nonsense... this thread feels like the the NBA regular season..wake me up when the playoffs start


----------



## budleydoright (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Because a real gentleman always gives his inferior opponent a way out.


Nice, A way out. Too bad someone like you wasn't on the other side of the gun that night.



> Zimmerman has a CCW permit, he has been through all the training and passed it.


Proving that he knows how to shoot his gun.




> A trained Police Officer? tell ya what, attack a cop, bust his nose and then start smacking his head against the sidewalk and you don't think a cop would fill you full of lead? Guess what justification the cop needs to shoot you? FEAR for his life buddy, any kind of perceived threat, even if you are on your hands and knees slowly crawling toward a cop is justification to put a bullet in your head.
> 
> Cops shoot people for far less than a beatdown, would you care to see a few?


This I know, but I also know that is their last resort. It's a pretty regular occurance in my city. I don't believe a cop would have put himself in that position. He would have had the ability to assess the threat level and respond with the appropriate level of force. which if zimmerman used his brain he would have stood down and waited until the police arrived.



> Now show me a link where a cop was being beaten by a perp and chose not to shoot? Cops shoot people before they can even get within attacking distance of the officer, they don't wait until they are almost dead before pulling out their firearm and using it.


I can't and I believe they should. but my point is this, if Zimmerman was trained or didn't have the weapon in his pants, he probably would have thought things through a bit. I believe the gun clouded his judgement, emboldend him. And I personally don't want guys like that in my neighborhood. I also believe that there are enough gun laws on the books on both sides. The balance is about is good as it's going to get. gun ownership is typically through attraction, not thrugh promotion.

I'm also not the only one that believes he commited a crime in shooting Martin, he was arrested and charged. It is my understanding that some of the officers wanted to charge him that night as well.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Well there is the initial witness accounts, plus Zimm himself and then there is all the evidence that corroborates his story.


so you have absolutely nothing to back up your original unfounded claim. thanks.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Nice, A way out. Too bad someone like you wasn't on the other side of the gun that night.


 If I were getting a beatdown I would have shot him. I don't shoot people who are running away, it looks bad to have the exit wound on the front, unlike Trayvon who if he really were running away would have had. its not like the Medical Examiner and experts aren't going to be able to make a case on the angle of entrance of the wound in the first place, should show that Mr Martin was on top of Zimm. This isn't even CSI stuff yet and the case is already shut.





> Proving that he knows how to shoot his gun.


 Helping improve shooting proficiency is, generally, the aim of these CCW classes. Also taught in these CCW classes are the correct attitude and outlook crucial for the secure and efficient use of firearms.

I know you aren't trying to make the case that CCW classes have 12 hours of instruction on how to pull the trigger now are you? Do more research instead of coming on here and proving your complete ignorance on the subject.






> . He would have had the ability to assess the threat level and respond with the appropriate level of force. which if zimmerman used his brain he would have stood down and waited until the police arrived.


People running away from me do not asses a high threat level, some people are pussies though.





> I can't and I believe they should. but my point is this, if Zimmerman was trained or didn't have the weapon in his pants, he probably would have thought things through a bit. I believe the gun clouded his judgement, emboldend him. And I personally don't want guys like that in my neighborhood. I also believe that there are enough gun laws on the books on both sides. The balance is about is good as it's going to get. gun ownership is typically through attraction, not thrugh promotion.


 Zimmerman was trained to the highest standard a civilian can attain in the State of Florida, why you keep ignoring this is just plain stupid.



> I'm also not the only one that believes he commited a crime in shooting Martin, he was arrested and charged. It is my understanding that some of the officers wanted to charge him that night as well.


 LOL now you end with the logical fallacy of *Argumentum ad numerum* This fallacy is the attempt to prove something by showing how many people think that it's true. But no matter how many people believe something, that doesn't necessarily make it true or right.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so you have absolutely nothing to back up your original unfounded claim. thanks.


Whatever happened to the "It was the corrupt Sanford police who are hiding all the facts" argument you started out with?


----------



## slayerfan (May 30, 2012)

When 1 white guy kills a black man it's racist. When several black men kill a white guy it's a drug deal gone wrong.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Whatever happened to the "It was the corrupt Sanford police who are hiding all the facts" argument you started out with?


i still harbor plenty of suspicions about what happened that night, about the wolfinger "conflict of interest", about wolfinger leaving his house late on a sunday to cut him loose, about papa zimmerman, supreme court magistrate, living in the next town over.

but we've got some actual evidence now to bicker about.


----------



## WindyCityToker (May 30, 2012)

slayerfan said:


> When 1 white guy kills a black man it's racist. When several black men kill a white guy it's a drug deal gone wrong.


What he said


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i still harbor plenty of suspicions about what happened that night, about the wolfinger "conflict of interest", about wolfinger leaving his house late on a sunday to cut him loose, about papa zimmerman, supreme court magistrate, living in the next town over.
> 
> but we've got some actual evidence now to bicker about.


You have no evidence.


----------



## Corso312 (May 30, 2012)

zimmerman is not white..we do not claim that douchebag..i speak for the whites on this and it is annoying that the media is calling this guy white.....and if zimms old man was not a retired judge..that bitch is arrested at the scene.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You have no evidence.


lol, no one has any evidence. right.


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> zimmerman is not white..we do not claim that douchebag..i speak for the whites on this and it is annoying that the media is calling this guy white.....and if zimms old man was not a retired judge..that bitch is arrested at the scene.


You think Police in one state give a rats ass if your daddy was a small time judge in another state? At all?


----------



## NoDrama (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, no one has any evidence. right.


None that is going to put Zimm away. He walks.


----------



## Red1966 (May 30, 2012)

redivider said:


> if he was just observing, from a distance, like a biologist observing nature, not disturbing... he would've observed marting go home... but no. he already knew this kid was up to no good... probably high... walking around with shit in his waistband.... he had to do something..... there's no self defense here... the claim is just absurd....


 Illogical, you could also say that if Martin had just continued to where he was going (not his home, by the way), instead of returning to confront Zimmerman, none of this would have happened.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You think Police in one state give a rats ass if your daddy was a small time judge in another state? At all?


yep, ties between members of the law enforcement community don't exist at all. especially when you're trying to get your son on the force.

nope, no ties at all.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Illogical, you could also say that if Martin had just continued to where he was going (not his home, by the way), instead of returning to confront Zimmerman, none of this would have happened.


you have no evidence that martin "returned to confront zimmerman". why would he? he ran away. his path home was blocked off. in all likelihood it's the other way around. hence martin asking "why are you following me?" before zimm shoots him to death.


----------



## Red1966 (May 30, 2012)

WindyCityToker said:


> Listen, I think he should be in jail and facing full charges and punished harshly. He was clearly told not to pursue and even if it was self defense why not hit him with the gun instead of shooting? BUT, would anyone really care if a black dude shot him? Fuck no. And it sure wouldn't be in the news EVERY night. I live in Chicago, that shit happens every 15 minutes.


 "We don't need you to do that" really isn't what you guys claim it to be.


----------



## budleydoright (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> LOL now you end with the logical fallacy of *Argumentum ad numerum* This fallacy is the attempt to prove something by showing how many people think that it's true. But no matter how many people believe something, that doesn't necessarily make it true or right.


I'm going to give the police the benefit of the doubt on this one and believe they actually have enough evidence to charge him.

Again, there are facts established. Z shot M dead. Now they have to sort out the details as to if it was a criminal act or not. I'm of the opinion that it is. I'm not trying to prove it. I'm just enjoying the dialog and like throwing my .02 in.

Plus, I like having dialog with people I don't agree with. I'm not so closed minded to the possibility that I could walk away with something out of it.


----------



## Corso312 (May 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You think Police in one state give a rats ass if your daddy was a small time judge in another state? At all?



that small tie judge had the pull to get the lazy d.a.'s ass out of bed in the middle of the night on a sunday...and the d.a. trumps the police...so uhh yeah


----------



## Red1966 (May 30, 2012)

WindyCityToker said:


> I hope they fry him personally. I just wish it would stop being a giant argument about race. I've heard Zimmerman referred to as white then hispanic then white again. Who cares? Is justice a color?


 In this country, it often is.


----------



## Red1966 (May 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you have no evidence that martin "returned to confront zimmerman". why would he? he ran away. his path home was blocked off. in all likelihood it's the other way around. hence martin asking "why are you following me?" before zimm shoots him to death.


 "in all likelihood" means it's just your opinion. If Zimmerman was FOLLOWING Martin, how was his path forward blocked? So your preposition isn't likely at all.


----------



## Red1966 (May 30, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> I'm going to give the police the benefit of the doubt on this one and believe they actually have enough evidence to charge him. Again, there are facts established. Z shot M dead. Now they have to sort out the details as to if it was a criminal act or not. I'm of the opinion that it is. I'm not trying to prove it. I'm just enjoying the dialog and like throwing my .02 in. Plus, I like having dialog with people I don't agree with. I'm not so closed minded to the possibility that I could walk away with something out of it.


 The police initially did not charge Zimmerman, they did so only after political pressure was applied.


----------



## Red1966 (May 30, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> that small tie judge had the pull to get the lazy d.a.'s ass out of bed in the middle of the night on a sunday...and the d.a. trumps the police...so uhh yeah


 Something not mentioned in any news broadcasts I've seen. Do you have a source?


----------



## Corso312 (May 30, 2012)

did you miss the whole police chief and D.A. stepping down?


----------



## Red1966 (May 30, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> did you miss the whole police chief and D.A. stepping down?


 No, I saw that. Didn't see anything mentioning it was because of a late-night phone call.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> The police initially did not charge Zimmerman, they did so only after political pressure was applied.


you have it dead wrong. they did want to charge him with manslaughter that night. it was only when wolfinger oddly left his house on a sunday night that they cut him loose.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> No, I saw that. Didn't see anything mentioning it was because of a late-night phone call.


do you know what a conflict of interest is?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> If Zimmerman was FOLLOWING Martin, how was his path forward blocked? So your preposition isn't likely at all.


zimmerman was directly between martin and his path home. 

your scenario that martin returned to confront zimmerman, which you state as fact, not as preposition, is not only completely unfounded, but entirely inconsistent with the fact that martin ran away from zimmerman.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Plus, I like having dialog with people I don't agree with. I'm not so closed minded to the possibility that I could walk away with something out of it.


You get a fuckin cookie my man, glad to have you here.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> that small tie judge had the pull to get the lazy d.a.'s ass out of bed in the middle of the night on a sunday...and the d.a. trumps the police...so uhh yeah


wait wait wait, how many DA's are in that county? 

on another note, Angela Corey isn't good looking at all, no way can she win this case.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman was directly between martin and his path home.
> 
> your scenario that martin returned to confront zimmerman, which you state as fact, not as preposition, is not only completely unfounded, but entirely inconsistent with the fact that martin ran away from zimmerman.


Teleportation dun it. I think redivider might have been on to something.

Your entire argument relies on a map where paths are "ASSUMED"


----------



## Canna Sylvan (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you have no evidence that martin "returned to confront zimmerman". why would he?


To get pussy that was on the other end of his cellphone.


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman was directly between martin and his path home. your scenario that martin returned to confront zimmerman, which you state as fact, not as preposition, is not only completely unfounded, but entirely inconsistent with the fact that martin ran away from zimmerman.


 According to you Zimmerman was "chasing" Martin, now you say Zimmerman was in front of Martin? One or the other could be true, but not both.


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> zimmerman is not white..we do not claim that douchebag..i speak for the whites on this and it is annoying that the media is calling this guy white.....and if zimms old man was not a retired judge..that bitch is arrested at the scene.


 He was arrested, didn't you see the cuffs when they brought him in?


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> According to you Zimmerman was "chasing" Martin, now you say Zimmerman was in front of Martin? One or the other could be true, but not both.


I think what UB is trying to get at is this...


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> According to you Zimmerman was "chasing" Martin, now you say Zimmerman was in front of Martin? One or the other could be true, but not both.


You haven't looked into Redividers "Teleportation" theory have you?


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You haven't looked into Redividers "Teleportation" theory have you?


 I think Redivider is one of UncleButt's other accounts


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 31, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> Neither is either one. That Martin tried to kill Z is the status quo unless it is proven otherwise. That Z thought Martin was trying to kill him is the only requirement. Under stand your ground there is more burden for Z, but as I understand it from reading legal analysis, it is easily met by evidence that he was on his back and could not have retreated and Martin was on top of him and he was bleeding. There is going to be a stand your ground hearing for exactly this.
> 
> There simply never was enough evidence for a murder 2 charge. It was a purely political charge and in effect, Zimmerman is a political prisoner.



i thought the status quo would be that zimmerman wouldnt even be charged if that was the case. you can hand wave that away as "political" all you want 

but that aside this is a public forum and i always thought the "status quo" is if you make a claim/ statement then you back it up it up with evidence if people ask

the closest you got was something along the line "dont you know he actually said im gonna kill you" *paraphrased too far back to go quote*
the only place i found backing that up is zimmermans dad


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> i thought the status quo would be that zimmerman wouldnt even be charged if that was the case. you can hand wave that away as "political" all you want
> 
> but that aside this is a public forum and i always thought the "status quo" is if you make a claim/ statement then you back it up it up with evidence if people ask
> 
> ...


It's the status quo because it is Zimmerman's testimony and there is no evidence to refute it. So if this went to trial, and it won't, the jury would operate under the assumption that Martin said it. This devolves from the prosecution's burden to prove it was NOT self defense. Part of that is the burden to DISPROVE Martin's testimony which is considered factual unless refuted. Like it or not, that be the law.

As for Z being charged, he shouldn't have been. The evidence isn't there to even come close to supporting murder two, not even manslaughter or anything else. It was self defense and that is not a crime. (yet)


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> According to you Zimmerman was "chasing" Martin, now you say Zimmerman was in front of Martin? One or the other could be true, but not both.


zimmerman spotted martin near the northwest part of the complex initially. zimm was leaving his home in the SW part of the complex headed north to the north entrance. martin was coming through a gap behind the houses from the 7/11. he was coming from that area because the gates close at 7pm there. martin got back from the 7/11 after 7pm, evidence shows.

now, a black male coming out from behind some houses in the rain and the dark wearing a hoodie might look suspicious. we can all admit that.

so they meet for the first time, with zimm noticing martin coming out from behind the houses, on martin's direct path home. maybe a look is exchanged, maybe zimmerman is suspicious and gives young martin the stink eye, maybe not. but something prompts zimmerman to make a call to non-emergency dispatch for a suspicious looking fellow.

zimm starts to react. he picks up his cell, calls non emergency dispatch (likely on speed dial or recent contacts, waits in queue for a minute or so, and parks his truck at a location that he describes as past the mailboxes, make a left.

we can deduce from what he says on the call and the location of the clubhouse and zimmerman's self-described location that zimm stopped and backed up and turned around to face the clubhouse.

martin is coming from the NW to the SE to get home. he walks down the sidewalk either in front of or behind the clubhouse towards where zimm has parked his truck. zimmerman is parked right in martin's way home. remember, these two had some contact previously.

this is the part in the call where zimm says "he'c checking me out" (paraphrasing) and "he's coming towards me", "he has his hand in his waistband", "there's something wrong with him"...and other such assessments/profiling. 

martin was just a little high. he was on the phone, he had ear pieces. he was not holding the phone to his ear. he had his hands in his pockets, talking on the ohone, carrying some skittles and iced tea. he was trying to talk to his girlfriend, and had some guy seemingly following him.

he eyes this guy up, his girlfriend tells him to run. he runs. zimmerman even says so. "he ran", "i've lost him", "i don't know where this kid is"...

martin ran to the south, "down towards the back entrance" as zimm describes it. in previous calls like this, all featuring exclusively black males, he has described the back entrance as just a passage for them to go steal from the other subdivision.

so martin's home is in the SE part of the complex. martin is running south, or walking quickly at first, until zimm gets out of his truck. martin could have run off to the east or west. if he ran to the east, towards home, he lost zimm just after his girlfriend called back and told her so. ditto if he ran west.

in any case, a few minutes pass between martin losing zimmerman after the first chase and the second chase/third and final contact. in this time, zimmerman sounds all confused and fucked up, and tells the dispatcher not to have the police meet him at a certain location. he wants the police to call him for his location at the time, because he does not want to be at a fixed location.

so zimm hangs up and does some hunting. or maybe he just starts walking back to his truck, looking for martin along the way behind the cut throughs behind houses.

whatever happened, the final confrontation happened in a location where it is impossible that zimmerman was simply returning to his truck or looking for an address. all of martin's possessions were found in the grass. witnesses all describe the scuffle happening in the grass. 

so there was a scuffle, but it was not a big one. it was over in 30-45 seconds, and we hear 45 seconds of screaming for help before the final shot. 

smart money is on zimmerman trying to detain martin, martin getting a few hits on zimm, but ultimately being held at gunpoint by zimm. zimm, in a state of mental overload, mistakes martin's screams and squirms as a reach for his weapon, and fires. or maybe zimm was just an asshole deep inside and lost his mind for a moment. 

who knows.


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're so fucking dumb it hurts.
> 
> "ultimately avoidable by zimmerman"
> 
> ...


Why has the prosecution said there is no evidence that Zimmerman provoked a fight? If you have the guts to stay with me on this, I'll show everyone who is fucking dumb. But I suspect they already know.

And fo course you can chase someone down (even though that didn't happen" and claim self defense IF they attack you. being followed )or even chased) does not create a right to attack your follower. And if the follower is attacked, there is nothing that magically strips him of his right to self defense.

You really know nothing about this case, you just open your mouth and shit falls out. Amazing.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> Why has the prosecution said there is no evidence that Zimmerman provoked a fight? If you have the guts to stay with me on this, I'll show everyone who is fucking dumb. But I suspect they already know.


it's you, we know that.

the prosecution did not tip their at that there is no evidence that zimmerman provoked a fight, they tipped their hat that they don't know WHO started the fight.

you partisan douche.


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's you, we know that.
> 
> the prosecution did not tip their at that there is no evidence that zimmerman provoked a fight, they tipped their hat that they don't know WHO started the fight.
> 
> you partisan douche.


"There is no evidence we know of that Mr Zimmerman provoked a confrontation or fight."

I guess you read that differently, eh?

ps name calling is the effort of a feeble mind trying to express itself forcefully


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> "There is no evidence we know of that Mr Zimmerman provoked a confrontation or fight."
> 
> I guess you read that differently, eh?
> 
> ps name calling is the effort of a feeble mind trying to express itself forcefully


so, where does the prosecution say that they know WHO started the fight?

smart money is on the guy who repeatedly chased the kid, not that it matters. you don't get to chase someone down repeatedly and call it self defense. angela corey has already established much harsher standards as precedent.


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so, where does the prosecution say that they know WHO started the fight?
> 
> smart money is on the guy who repeatedly chased the kid, not that it matters. you don't get to chase someone down repeatedly and call it self defense. angela corey has already established much harsher standards as precedent.


Nobody knows who started it and nobody ever will. It's not even relevant to the case at hand. Don't you even know a lawyer who could give you a few basics so you don't keep making such a fool of yourself?


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's what i've been saying, you douchenozzle. go read back.


Well, if nobody even knows who started the confrontation, where do you get murder 2? You don't have any idea what murder 2 requires do you?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 31, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> Well, if nobody even knows who started the confrontation, where do you get murder 2? You don't have any idea what murder 2 requires do you?


the main thing that separates it form manslaughter, which this is clearly a case of, is disregard for human life.

show me when zimmerman gave any regard for martin's life. he straddled the kid after chasing him down twice and shooting him.


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the main thing that separates it form manslaughter, which this is clearly a case of, is disregard for human life.
> 
> show me when zimmerman gave any regard for martin's life. he straddled the kid after chasing him down twice and shooting him.


Yes, if Zimmerman had only cared for Martin's life, he would have done the right thing and let Martin kill him without fighting back. If nobody knows who started the confrontation, where do you get murder 2? How does the prosecution prove it wasn't self defense? How does it even go to trial? It won't.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> 17 years and 21 days is actually closer to 18 than to 16. Our schools are failing to educate.


how do you work that one out? i always thought you stayed 16 untill you turned 17? i.e he was 22 days away from the time where he was technically 16 and 344 days away from the day when he would be called 18?


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> how do you work that one out? i always thought you stayed 16 untill you turned 17? i.e he was 22 days away from the time where he was technically 16 and 344 days away from the day when he would be called 18?


I can't stop laughing at that. Please tell me you meant that as a joke!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> Yes, if Zimmerman had only cared for Martin's life, he would have done the right thing and let Martin kill him without fighting back. If nobody knows who started the confrontation, where do you get murder 2? How does the prosecution prove it wasn't self defense? How does it even go to trial? It won't.


lol.

yep, the kid who ran away twice was just trying to kill zimmerman the whole time. yep.

yep, in 30 seconds or so, martin put such a vicious beating on the armed creep who chased him down that he was sure to be dead in seconds.

yep. you can just chase down innocent kids and kill them and never expect it to go to trial. yep.

you are the douchiest partisan hack imaginable.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> No evidence? You're still ignoring the wounds to Zimmerman's face and the back of his skull. Also, statements of witnesses. Surely you've seen the photos. So are you blind, retarded, or a bigot? Since the malice in your writing is plainly evident, I'm guessing bigot is the term that fits best.


wow so the discussion we were having about trayvon not doing anything wrong up until the moment zimmerman followed him has just gone out the window right?


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> wow so the discussion we were having about trayvon not doing anything wrong up until the moment zimmerman followed him has just gone out the window right?


Why does it matter whether he was doing anything wrong or not?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> Why does it matter whether he was doing anything wrong or not?


go chase some innocent people around for a while and see if the cops don't tell you not do be such a douche.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 31, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> I can't stop laughing at that. Please tell me you meant that as a joke!


care to point out the mistake? this started from someone saying he was awfully close to being 18


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> go chase some innocent people around for a while and see if the cops don't tell you not do be such a douche.


They might. But it wouldn't cancel my right to self defense if one of those people attacked me.


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> care to point out the mistake? this started from someone saying he was awfully close to being 18


Age is measured in days as well as years. You're another day older every day. LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> They might. But it wouldn't cancel my right to self defense if one of those people attacked me.


you couldn't say you were standing your ground.

and you would be held to a higher standard as the aggressor, not the defender. especially if you are an armed adult and your victim is an unarmed, innocent child.

douche.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 31, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> Why does it matter whether he was doing anything wrong or not?


red was trying to paint trayvon as a gangster that was robbing houses my point was there was no evidence that trayvon did anything wrong up untill the altercation with zimmerman


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

Buck is very fixated on douche. I think he has vagina envy.


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> red was trying to paint trayvon as a gangster that was robbing houses my point was there was no evidence that trayvon did anything wrong up untill the altercation with zimmerman


Fine, speculate about that. But there is no legal point that turns on that, it doesn't matter.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> Fine, speculate about that. But there is no legal point that turns on that, it doesn't matter.


what it really hinges on is an armed man chasing an unarmed innocent kid down and shooting him dead.


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

Now I see why Buck is so uninformed - he never comes out of that closet to see the real world.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

i'm going to bed. someone keep the bigot in line.


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

I'm weary of treating Buck like a cat treats a mouse. I see why almost all of you just ignore him completely. Which is ironic since what he craves is attention.


----------



## doc111 (May 31, 2012)

redivider said:


> you don't ever hear prosecutors talk about presumption of innocence. it is not a prosecutor's job to believe you are innocent.
> 
> it is a prosecutor's job to prove you are guilty.
> 
> ...


Bullshit! The burden of proof is on the prosecution! You may be arrested 100000 times and guess what? You may not have a CRIMINAL record but you sure as hell will have a LONG ASS arrest record which is almost as bad.


----------



## Hemlock (May 31, 2012)

The only Bigot here is you Buck


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> smart money is on zimmerman trying to detain martin, martin getting a few hits on zimm, but ultimately being held at gunpoint by zimm. zimm, in a state of mental overload, mistakes martin's screams and squirms as a reach for his weapon, and fires. or maybe zimm was just an asshole deep inside and lost his mind for a moment.
> 
> who knows.


The only injuries to Martin are a gunshot wound, verified. Injuries to Zimm are nose and back of head, consistent with being attacked by someone. Self Defense.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you couldn't say you were standing your ground.
> 
> and you would be held to a higher standard as the aggressor, not the defender. especially if you are an armed adult and your victim is an unarmed, innocent child.
> 
> douche.


Innocent people don't provoke physical attacks on other people. Zimm didn't get a busted nose and lacerations to his head from a slip and fall.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 31, 2012)

Just wanted to address a point brought up earlier about the fight only lasting 30 secs to a minute. When you're getting your head pommelled, MMA style, 30 secs to a minute is an eternity. Ever seen how long it takes for the ref to intervene when one fighter starts to overwhelm the other, just a few seconds. Why? Because brain damage or death can happen VERY quickly in that circumstance.

If Zimmerman WAS being beaten and it certainly appears he was, how long would it take for him to fear for his life? All the legal stuff aside and all the "ultimately avoidable" aside, let's assume he DID put himself in a situation he shouldn't have, are we still against the shooting if he actually thought he was going to be killed? 

I keep hearing "what if it were your son?" Fair enough, but let's flip it around. It's not Zimmerman, it's your son. He fucked up and followed some guy he shouldn't have. Physical altercation follows and your son actually believes he's about to be beaten to death, happens all the time if you watch TV, is the verdict the same? Take your beating/brutal killing like a man OR shoot the guy and save your ass, deal with the legal consequences later? 

I'm not trying to fuck with the folks who think Zimmerman is at fault, I'm genuinely interested and I think it's actually a tangent we haven't explored to death yet.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 31, 2012)

If Zimmerman did anything wrong he would have been charged. He was released by the police and a DA decides because of public out cry to take this man to trial. He was arrested again almost a month after the altercation.

This whole trial is a waste of tax payers dollars when he is gonna be found not guilty.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 31, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Just wanted to address a point brought up earlier about the fight only lasting 30 secs to a minute. When you're getting your head pommelled, MMA style, 30 secs to a minute is an eternity. Ever seen how long it takes for the ref to intervene when one fighter starts to overwhelm the other, just a few seconds. Why? Because brain damage or death can happen VERY quickly in that circumstance.
> 
> If Zimmerman WAS being beaten and it certainly appears he was, how long would it take for him to fear for his life? All the legal stuff aside and all the "ultimately avoidable" aside, let's assume he DID put himself in a situation he shouldn't have, are we still against the shooting if he actually thought he was going to be killed?
> 
> ...


Two points here:

1) If you are trained PROPERLY in the use of fire arms, you would never pull a gun so late in an altercation. I've pulled mine twice. Both times the assailant was 20 yards away! Why would I allow someone who I feared get so close? I wouldn't. Unless I was chasing him and rounded a corner right in to him, but I don't chase people when I'm carrying. Fuck, I don't even run when I'm carrying. Why?

2) If any of my children decide to carry a fire arm, I feel it is MY duty as a father to instruct them on when and how. CCL classes tell you the laws and how to fire/clean a gun. What they don't cover is adrenaline dumps, emotions, Etc. The real question is, if Z was NOT armed, would his actions have been different? We all know the answer to that one.


----------



## desert dude (May 31, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Just wanted to address a point brought up earlier about the fight only lasting 30 secs to a minute. When you're getting your head pommelled, MMA style, 30 secs to a minute is an eternity. Ever seen how long it takes for the ref to intervene when one fighter starts to overwhelm the other, just a few seconds. Why? Because brain damage or death can happen VERY quickly in that circumstance.
> 
> If Zimmerman WAS being beaten and it certainly appears he was, how long would it take for him to fear for his life? All the legal stuff aside and all the "ultimately avoidable" aside, let's assume he DID put himself in a situation he shouldn't have, are we still against the shooting if he actually thought he was going to be killed?
> 
> ...


Exactly. Defend your life. It is that simple.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 31, 2012)

In a close altercation, I would use my knife. So would any one who was properly trained.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 31, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Two points here:
> 
> 1) If you are trained PROPERLY in the use of fire arms, you would never pull a gun so late in an altercation. I've pulled mine twice. Both times the assailant was 20 yards away! Why would I allow someone who I feared get so close? I wouldn't. Unless I was chasing him and rounded a corner right in to him, but I don't chase people when I'm carrying. Fuck, I don't even run when I'm carrying. Why?
> 
> 2) If any of my children decide to carry a fire arm, I feel it is MY duty as a father to instruct them on when and how. CCL classes tell you the laws and how to fire/clean a gun. What they don't cover is adrenaline dumps, emotions, Etc. The real question is, if Z was NOT armed, would his actions have been different? We all know the answer to that one.


I agree. However, that's not how this story goes and respectfully, I'd like to hear your answer to the question.


----------



## Corso312 (May 31, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> If Zimmerman did anything wrong he would have been charged. He was released by the police and a DA decides because of public out cry to take this man to trial. He was arrested again almost a month after the altercation.
> 
> This whole trial is a waste of tax payers dollars when he is gonna be found not guilty.




huh? the lead detective wanted to charge...the word came down from above not to.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> In a close altercation, I would use my knife. So would any one who was properly trained.


I never see police officers use a knife, are you saying that police officers are not properly trained? Your ideas are a source of amusement to me. What Firearm training do you have?


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> huh? the lead detective wanted to charge...the word came down from above not to.


Were you aware that detectives do not have the authority to press charges and only the DA does? The DA told the Detective that they were not going to charge him because they had zero evidence of a crime. You realize a crime has to happen for charges to stick right?


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

The answer to the question posed is simple: I'd rather be tried by twelve than carried by six.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 31, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> huh? the lead detective wanted to charge...the word came down from above not to.


Exactly where it should have come down from..(not enough eveidence/facts to prosecute)


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Innocent people don't provoke physical attacks on other people. Zimm didn't get a busted nose and lacerations to his head from a slip and fall.


martin provoked the attack? by walking home and running away several times?

LOL!

DO MORE CRACK.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Exactly. Defend your life. It is that simple.


he could have done that by simply staying put.

hence, "ultimately avoidable by zimmerman".


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

Martin attacked Zimmerman because he didn't like that he was watching him, maybe asking him what he was doing skulking around in the shadows with his hood up. Well, too damn bad, punk. I hope this results in good citizens in good neighborhoods all over the country getting up and watching what goes on on your streets. And if they see somebody displaying behavior like Martin's - damn right ask them what they are doing. And if they attack - stand your ground!


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> Martin attacked Zimmerman because he didn't like that he was watching him, maybe asking him what he was doing skulking around in the shadows with his hood up. Well, too damn bad, punk. I hope this results in good citizens in good neighborhoods all over the country getting up and watching what goes on on your streets. And if they see somebody displaying behavior like Martin's - damn right ask them what they are doing. And if they attack - stand your ground!


You should vote for Obama. He will make your neighborhood safe. He started out as a community organizer....awesome


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> Martin attacked Zimmerman...


start with unfounded lies...



Illegal Smile said:


> ...skulking around in the shadows with his hood up. Well, too damn bad, punk. ... if they see somebody displaying behavior like Martin's - damn right ask them what they are doing.


end with more lies and bigoted insinuations.

hey brainiac, zimmerman had several chances to ask martin what he was doing and/or identify himself, how do you not get this?

he had the chance to ask him twice, he never did. your scenario is thus bullshit.

go lie elsewhere, like on stormfront. they'll love you over there.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> start with unfounded lies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If i was suspiciously walking around in a (key words here) *gated community* with my hood up id expect to be questioned, outside of a gated community i wouldn't expect it so much.
Who the fuck is trayvon to ask zimmerman to identify himself when trayvon was walking around a gated community with his hood up. 
If trayvon had any sort of brains he would have realized that, and simply should've said "im walking to my dads right up the street". Or something as simple as that, and then this thread and bigotry wouldnt be here right now, so i blame trayvon's punk ass attitude.


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> how do you work that one out? i always thought you stayed 16 untill you turned 17? i.e he was 22 days away from the time where he was technically 16 and 344 days away from the day when he would be called 18?


 You said "17 years and 21 days". That would be more than 17 years. 17+ is closer to 18 than it is 16. You age every day, not once a year. His 17th birthday marked the END of his 17th year of life, not the beginning.


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> If i was suspiciously walking around in a (key words here) *gated community* with my hood up id expect to be questioned, outside of a gated community i wouldn't expect it so much.
> Who the fuck is trayvon to ask zimmerman to identify himself when trayvon was walking around a gated community with his hood up.
> If trayvon had any sort of brains he would have realized that, and simply should've said "im walking to my dads right up the street". Or something as simple as that, and then this thread and bigotry wouldnt be here right now, so i blame trayvon's punk ass attitude.


On what authority does Zimmerman have to ask anyone shit. His job is to call 911...


----------



## Mindmelted (May 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> On what authority does Zimmerman have to ask anyone shit. His job is to call 911...



That he lives in the area and trayvon did not.
You come around my place and sulk around in the rain at night i sure as hell will ask what the fuck you are doing.
And if you jump on me you will be dead just as trayvon is !!!


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> care to point out the mistake? this started from someone saying he was awfully close to being 18


 No, it was from someone saying he was awfully close to being 16.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> On what authority does Zimmerman have to ask anyone shit. His job is to call 911...


No he doesnt have to ask shit, maybe was a little paranoid as well because of recent break-ins in the area.
But he did not break the law or anything of the sort and in all honesty was the first line of defense against another B & E, because he is the neighborhood watch captain, so technically he is a watcher and had every right to do what he did and i back him for that. He would be a fucking local hero right now had he caught trayvon attempting a B & E.
So Zimm did nothing wrong.
Why do you think there is neighborhood watch? cops arent always around especially in a crime ridden florida.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> That he lives in the area and trayvon did not.
> You come around my place and sulk around in the rain at night i sure as hell will ask what the fuck you are doing.
> And if you jump on me you will be dead just as trayvon is !!!


Thats fucking damn straight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> On what authority does Zimmerman have to ask anyone shit. His job is to call 911...


Every person in this country has the authority and right to ask another person a question. And every person also has a right to tell them to pound sand, but you don't have the right to attack them for the question.


----------



## doc111 (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> No, it was from someone saying he was awfully close to being 16.


A lot of people were referring to Trayvon as a "kid". I simply pointed out that 17 is not really a "kid". Maturity aside, at 17, a person is within a year of being able to die for their country, vote for president, give consent, be married without parental consent, etc. He was a minor, or a young man. Hardly what I would consider a "kid".


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

doc111 said:


> A lot of people were referring to Trayvon as a "kid". I simply pointed out that 17 is not really a "kid". Maturity aside, at 17, a person is within a year of being able to die for their country, vote for president, give consent, be married without parental consent, etc. He was a minor, or a young man. Hardly what I would consider a "kid".


Had he murdered someone at the age of 12 he would have been tried as an adult, so there are exceptions to age even in the court of law.
Child, kid, youngling my asshole. I started smoking pot at 13 by 17 a whooooooole lot more was experienced i was no child at 17.


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> red was trying to paint trayvon as a gangster that was robbing houses my point was there was no evidence that trayvon did anything wrong up untill the altercation with zimmerman


 So you're agreeing that he did do something wrong during the altercation. His girlfriend told him to run away, he said he wasn't going to run. Yet you guys keep describing the thing as Zimmerman "chasing" Martin. Following is not chasing.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> On what authority does Zimmerman have to ask anyone shit. His job is to call 911...


On what authority do you even have to post? On what authority are you even allowed to question any of us here? Drink your own medicine much, or is it just way too fucking bitter?


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm going to bed. someone keep the bigot in line.


 No need, he went to bed.


----------



## ru4r34l (May 31, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> That he lives in the area and trayvon did not.
> You come around my place and sulk around in the rain at night i sure as hell will ask what the fuck you are doing.
> And if you jump on me you will be dead just as trayvon is !!!


So now Zimmerman knows everybody who lives in the gated community. Clearly you have never taken holidays in Florida because many many gated communities are use for short term rental properties.

I just recently returned from a Fl vacation where I rented a home in a gated community with neighbourhood watch, I'm sure none of the watch folks new me as I wandered the lovely community, maybe I should have been shot too.

regards,


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 31, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Every person in this country has the authority and right to ask another person a question. And every person also has a right to tell them to pound sand, but you don't have the right to attack them for the question.


Best post in over 700 pages.


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> start with unfounded lies... end with more lies and bigoted insinuations. hey brainiac, zimmerman had several chances to ask martin what he was doing and/or identify himself, how do you not get this? he had the chance to ask him twice, he never did. your scenario is thus bullshit. go lie elsewhere, like on stormfront. they'll love you over there.


 Unfounded? Zimmerman had injuries. He had one opportunity, at which point he did ask. And was allegedly attacked.


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> On what authority do you even have to post? On what authority are you even allowed to question any of us here? Drink your own medicine much, or is it just way too fucking bitter?


I see you could not answer the question so you go "_stupid_" on me..Good job..lol only on RIU


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> On what authority does Zimmerman have to ask anyone shit. His job is to call 911...


 You need a license to ask a question?


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2012)

so maybe Zimmerman asked him questions...Trayvon said fuck you...so Zimmerman shot him...yup that could have happened


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

ru4r34l said:


> So now Zimmerman knows everybody who lives in the gated community. Clearly you have never taken holidays in Florida because many many gated communities are use for short term rental properties.
> 
> I just recently returned from a Fl vacation where I rented a home in a gated community with neighbourhood watch, I'm sure none of the watch folks new me as I wandered the lovely community, maybe I should have been shot too.
> 
> regards,


How do you know your renters didnt tell the neighbors whats up? or the neighbors already know that they rent that house out so its already accounted for?, this post is deemed irrelevant.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> so maybe zimmerman asked him questions...trayvon said fuck you... And then started attacking zimmerman and bashing his head in the ground, so zimmerman shot him...yup that could have happened


fixed it for ya.


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> You need a license to ask a question?


We figured it out already...Zimmerman asked Trayvon questions while holding him at gun point..Trayvon said "Fuck You". Zimmerman Grab him and tried to pull his pants down. Trayvon started standing his ground to defend himself against the creepy pervert. Zimmerman started losing in his attempted rape and just shot Trayvon..yup that could have happened.


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> why do I like sucking blackcock


fixed that for you but I have no clue


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> We figured it out already...Zimmerman asked Trayvon questions while holding him at gun point..Trayvon said "Fuck You". Zimmerman Grab him and tried to pull his pants down. Trayvon started standing his ground to defend himself against the creepy pervert. Zimmerman started losing in his attempted rape and just shot Trayvon..yup that could have happened.


With trayvons gangsta attitude and appeal im sure his pants were already well below his ass sagging from day to day like all them gangsta's.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 31, 2012)

ru4r34l said:


> So now Zimmerman knows everybody who lives in the gated community. Clearly you have never taken holidays in Florida because many many gated communities are use for short term rental properties.
> 
> I just recently returned from a Fl vacation where I rented a home in a gated community with neighbourhood watch, I'm sure none of the watch folks new me as I wandered the lovely community, maybe I should have been shot too.
> 
> regards,




Funny that i live in florida!!!

And bet the home owners let the community know it was being rented out.

Now how about comparing apples with apples!!!!


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> so maybe Zimmerman asked him questions...Trayvon said fuck you...so Zimmerman shot him...yup that could have happened


 Perhaps it could have. But maybe Martin borrowed Zimmermans gun and shot himself...yup that could have happened


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> ?????? Have no clue


Why black cock? why not just any cock?
*Black cock*


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Funny that i live in florida!!!
> 
> And bet the home owners let the community know it was being rented out.
> 
> Now how about comparing apples with apples!!!!


Logic! dont you love it?


----------



## londonfog (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> With trayvons gangsta attitude and appeal im sure his pants were already well below his ass sagging from day to day like all them gangsta's.


you might be right...and Zimmerman saw that ass and got all hot and bother ( it kinda sounds like he was beating his meat on the 911 tape ). He jumped out his truck to rape Trayvon...hmmmmm yup that could have happened


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> so maybe Zimmerman asked him questions...Trayvon said fuck you...so Zimmerman shot him...yup that could have happened


no, that would be impossible. couldn't happen.


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> fixed that for you but I have no clue


 Definitely a racist.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> you might be right...and Zimmerman saw that ass and got all hot and bother ( it kinda sounds like he was beating his meat on the 911 tape ). He jumped out his truck to rape Trayvon...hmmmmm yup that could have happened


all of your scenarios are near impossible there homie.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 31, 2012)

*














5-31-09 <3


ME & UB <3














​




*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> If i was suspiciously walking around in a (key words here) *gated community* with my hood up id expect to be questioned, outside of a gated community i wouldn't expect it so much.
> Who the fuck is trayvon to ask zimmerman to identify himself when trayvon was walking around a gated community with his hood up.
> If trayvon had any sort of brains he would have realized that, and simply should've said "im walking to my dads right up the street". Or something as simple as that, and then this thread and bigotry wouldnt be here right now, so i blame trayvon's punk ass attitude.


nice bigotry there. more of this "martin is guilty" crapola. he was guilty of what? walking around with a hood on while it was raining. and running away from a creep who was following. zimm looks like a lot like a pederast for what it's worth.

hoodies in the rain: super suspicious! 

fact is that zimm had several chances to ask martin where he was going, what he was doing, and identifying himself as neighborhood watch captain. he did none of those things despite ample opportunity. if he would have just done that, martin would be alive today.

"ultimately avoidable by zimmerman"


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> No he doesnt have to ask shit, maybe was a little paranoid as well because of recent break-ins in the area.
> But he did not break the law or anything of the sort and in all honesty was the first line of defense against another B & E, because he is the neighborhood watch captain, so technically he is a watcher and had every right to do what he did and i back him for that. He would be a fucking local hero right now had he caught trayvon attempting a B & E.
> So Zimm did nothing wrong.
> Why do you think there is neighborhood watch? cops arent always around especially in a crime ridden florida.


zimm did break the law by stalking an innocent kid.

and you said it, he's supposed to be a watcher, not a "chase you around several times and follow you home-er". residents of the complex often complained about zimm following them home.

fucking creep.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nice bigotry there. more of this "martin is guilty" crapola. he was guilty of what? walking around with a hood on while it was raining. and running away from a creep who was following. zimm looks like a lot like a pederast for what it's worth.
> 
> hoodies in the rain: super suspicious!
> 
> ...


Where is the law that states you must ask your questions at the first possible moment?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Every person in this country has the authority and right to ask another person a question. And every person also has a right to tell them to pound sand, but you don't have the right to attack them for the question.


except zimm did not ask martin a thing given several opportunities to do so. 

instead, he stalked the innocent kid and chased him around.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimm did break the law by stalking an innocent kid.
> 
> and you said it, he's supposed to be a watcher, not a "chase you around several times and follow you home-er". residents of the complex often complained about zimm following them home.
> 
> fucking creep.


In order to watch someone you need to keep them in sight, it might mean you have to change where you are in order to do that. But ultimately what law is codified that makes watching someone a crime? Its gonna be really hard to convict someone who hasn't broken any laws.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

doc111 said:


> A lot of people were referring to Trayvon as a "kid". I simply pointed out that 17 is not really a "kid". Maturity aside, at 17, a person is within a year of being able to die for their country, vote for president, give consent, be married without parental consent, etc. He was a minor, or a young man. Hardly what I would consider a "kid".


17 years old is a kid, not an adult. sorry to ust up your "martin is guilty of....something" line of reasoning.

martin was an innocent kid walking home from the store who was stalked and chased and shot dead by a mentally unbalanced man.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> His girlfriend told him to run away, he said he wasn't going to run. Yet you guys keep describing the thing as Zimmerman "chasing" Martin. Following is not chasing.


zimmerman says he ran. witnesses describe a chase.

go cry in your corn flakes.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> Best post in over 700 pages.


gee, ya suppose is zimm had actually done that and asked martin a question, instead of stalking him and chasing him, things would have turned out different?



hence, "ultimately avoidable by zimmerman".


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Unfounded? Zimmerman had injuries. He had one opportunity, at which point he did ask. And was allegedly attacked.


you said martin attacked zimmerman, which is unfounded. you might as well assert that zimmerman attacked martin. makes more sense that it happened that way as martin was fleeing and zimm was the aggressor.

he had three opportunities: the initial contact, when martin drew his suspicion to call dispatch. he did not ask anything then.

the second contact, when martin wandered up to zimm's truck, parked directly in martin's path home.

and finally, after chasing him down, he aggressively and dominantly asked him on the final contact. "dominant" is how witnesses described zimm's voice.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> 17 years old is a kid, not an adult. sorry to ust up your "martin is guilty of....something" line of reasoning.
> 
> martin was an innocent kid walking home from the store who was stalked and chased and shot dead by a mentally unbalanced man.


The law routinely treats underage minors as adults all the time, your argument has no relevancy to the case though. Unless you are trying to make the case that children cannot hurt adults and have no capacity for physical violence.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

londonfog said:


> We figured it out already...Zimmerman asked Trayvon questions while holding him at gun point..Trayvon said "Fuck You". Zimmerman Grab him and tried to pull his pants down. Trayvon started standing his ground to defend himself against the creepy pervert. Zimmerman started losing in his attempted rape and just shot Trayvon..yup that could have happened.


probably did happen, zimm looks like a pederast.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> With trayvons gangsta attitude and appeal im sure his pants were already well below his ass sagging from day to day like all them gangsta's.


that's not what the 7/11 tape showed, but way to display your stereotyping, bigotry, and prejudice, mr. bigot with the overpriced crap weed.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you said martin attacked zimmerman, which is unfounded.


If it were unfounded than the police who arrived seconds after, MUST have seen Zimm beat his own head against the pavement and then punch himslef in the nose, plus all those witnesses that yoiu say saw everything. LOL, the fact that he has injuries is all the proof needed to prove he was attacked by martin.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Where is the law that states you must ask your questions at the first possible moment?


there isn't, but everyone seems to have this absurd belief that zimm was just trying to ask martin a question. that wasn't the case, we know it wasn't.

which is why the whole thing was deemed to be "ultimately avoidable by zimmerman", among other reasons.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The law routinely treats underage minors as adults all the time, your argument has no relevancy to the case though. Unless you are trying to make the case that children cannot hurt adults and have no capacity for physical violence.


17 years old is not an adult unless you are on trial for something.

martin was innocent, just walking home from the store with some skittles and iced tea. no crime.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> If it were unfounded than the police who arrived seconds after, MUST have seen Zimm beat his own head against the pavement and then punch himslef in the nose, plus all those witnesses that yoiu say saw everything. LOL, the fact that he has injuries is all the proof needed to prove he was attacked by martin.


you don't get it, do you?

we get it, he has some very minor injuries consistent with getting hit once or twice.

but when people say "martin attacked zimmerman", they are subtly trying to assign who aggressed who. it is just as likely that zimm attacked martin first and martin defended himself. that would make more sense, since martin was an innocent kid who was trying to run away from the mentally unbalanced man with a gun.


----------



## doc111 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> 17 years old is a kid, not an adult. sorry to ust up your "martin is guilty of....something" line of reasoning.
> 
> martin was an innocent kid walking home from the store who was stalked and chased and shot dead by a mentally unbalanced man.


Where have I said "Martin is guilty of..........something"? I'm sorry we don't all agree with you Buck. Wouldn't the world be a much nicer place.............for YOU? I've never said "Martin was guilty of anything"! I've said he MAY have been up to no good. I've said he MAY have attacked Zimmerman first. It's also just as possible that Zimmerman is guilty of a cold blooded murder just because. I haven't seen a whole lot of evidence to the latter, but I have seen some evidence that suggests the previous 2 possiblities MAY be accurate. Zimmerman enjoys the presumption of innocence until proven guilty. The state has the burden of proof, not Zimmerman. It would be the same if you were in Zimmerman's shoes, and I would be saying the same things. Defending Zimmerman? You can think it all you want, but there is an awful lot of vitriol directed at a man who nobody here knows, nor do they know what he or Martin were thinking, or what REALLY happened that night. There is a lot of conjecture and hypotheticals, but nobody REALLY knows PRECISELY what happened. It's very likely that we never will and THAT is a shame, but Zimmerman is a human being too and one that you have all judged without knowing all the details or the man. It may make you feel big to cast judgement on someone so reviled, but I don't go along with the crowd because it's the popular thing to do.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Where have I said "Martin is guilty of..........something"?


you keep implying it all day long. 

meanwhile, you make sure to handle zimm with kiddie gloves.

again, i'm sure you would be saying the same if it were your kid. right? of course you would.


----------



## Growman3001 (May 31, 2012)

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/05/16/what-zimmerman-martin-medical-reports-tell-us-and-media-didnt/

Makes you think...
But by Fox so it makes you think again....


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you don't get it, do you?
> 
> we get it, he has some very minor injuries consistent with getting hit once or twice.
> 
> but when people say "martin attacked zimmerman", they are subtly trying to assign who aggressed who. it is just as likely that zimm attacked martin first and martin defended himself. that would make more sense, since martin was an innocent kid who was trying to run away from the mentally unbalanced man with a gun.


The only injuries to martin are a single gunshot wound and scraped knuckles consistent with pummeling someone, Zimm never attacked him, if he had the evidence would show it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Growman3001 said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/05/16/what-zimmerman-martin-medical-reports-tell-us-and-media-didnt/
> 
> Makes you think...
> But by Fox so it makes you think again....



what a steaming pile of garbage.

you'd think an article titled "what the medical reports tell us about martin and zimmerman..." would mention the fact that zimmerman was taking medications for his mental instability.

lulz, we all know fox is not news, they are an entertainment group. fact.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The only injuries to martin are a single gunshot wound and scraped knuckles consistent with pummeling someone, Zimm never attacked him, if he had the evidence would show it.


so it's not possible that zimm grabbed martin by his hoodie to try to detain? didn't otherwise try to grab him?

you have no idea what happened, but are trying to act like you do. 

it is entirely possible that zimm tried to grab and detain martin, after all, these assholes were always getting away and zimm told dispatch to have the police call him for location, not meet him at a specific spot.


----------



## doc111 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you keep implying it all day long.
> 
> meanwhile, you make sure to handle zimm with kiddie gloves.
> 
> again, i'm sure you would be saying the same if it were your kid. right? of course you would.


I've not "implied" a thing. I've tried to be respectful of BOTH parties. I know neither, so I won't judge. 

Do you have children Buck? Because that argument is SO WEAK!!!!!!!!! Where to begin???? If you have kids of your own, you would certainly know that virtually ANY parent will defend their children regardless of what they've done. No matter how heinous the alleged crime, no matter how glaringly apparent their guilt may be, as parents it's OUR DUTY to defend our children. There are a few exceptions to this rule, but the vast majority of parents have a hard time seeing the forest for the trees when it comes to our children. We love them unconditionally so even when they fuck up we defend them unconditionally. One day you may be a parent. When you are, you will understand this.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I've not "implied" a thing. I've tried to be respectful of BOTH parties. I know neither, so I won't judge.


that's just LOL. i could go back through your posts and compile a list of how many times you've implied something negative about martin versus how many times you've implied something negative about zimm, or similarly how many times you've defended one or the other, but that would just make you look silly.

but i could, so don't act like you don't have a favorite, because you clearly do.



doc111 said:


> Do you have children Buck? Because that argument is SO WEAK!!!!!!!!! Where to begin???? If you have kids of your own, you would certainly know that virtually ANY parent will defend their children regardless of what they've done. No matter how heinous the alleged crime, no matter how glaringly apparent their guilt may be, as parents it's OUR DUTY to defend our children. There are a few exceptions to this rule, but the vast majority of parents have a hard time seeing the forest for the trees when it comes to our children. We love them unconditionally so even when they fuck up we defend them unconditionally. One day you may be a parent. When you are, you will understand this.


so this specific case, with what details we know happens to your kid, are you still going to have the same ratio of bad implications and/or defenses of each party?


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lulz, we all know fox is not news, they are an entertainment group. fact.


Even though, it doesn't mean that the article is without merit. What you are trying to do here is use the logical fallacy of Appeal to ridicule.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so it's not possible that zimm grabbed martin by his hoodie to try to detain? didn't otherwise try to grab him?
> 
> you have no idea what happened, but are trying to act like you do.
> 
> it is entirely possible that zimm tried to grab and detain martin, after all, these assholes were always getting away and zimm told dispatch to have the police call him for location, not meet him at a specific spot.


There would be a torn hoodie, Like I said before there is NO EVIDENCE WHATSOEVER that supports Zimm attacking Martin, NONE AT ALL! ALL of the evidence supports the martin attacked zimm scenario any way you cook it.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I've not "implied" a thing. I've tried to be respectful of BOTH parties. I know neither, so I won't judge.
> 
> Do you have children Buck? Because that argument is SO WEAK!!!!!!!!! Where to begin???? If you have kids of your own, you would certainly know that virtually ANY parent will defend their children regardless of what they've done. No matter how heinous the alleged crime, no matter how glaringly apparent their guilt may be, as parents it's OUR DUTY to defend our children. There are a few exceptions to this rule, but the vast majority of parents have a hard time seeing the forest for the trees when it comes to our children. We love them unconditionally so even when they fuck up we defend them unconditionally. One day you may be a parent. When you are, you will understand this.


No way Buck will be a parent, his wife's Uterus NEEDS Daily BC pills, favorably the ones that Taxpayers foot the bill for.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> There would be a torn hoodie, Like I said before there is NO EVIDENCE WHATSOEVER that supports Zimm attacking Martin, NONE AT ALL! ALL of the evidence supports the martin attacked zimm scenario any way you cook it.


is his hoodie made of paper?

LOL!

it's entirely possible that zimmerman attacked martin by trying to grab and detain him. in fact, it would make perfect sense since martin was the innocent kid who was fleeing a mentally unbalanced pederast looking man who was chasing him with a gun.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> No way Buck will be a parent, his wife's Uterus NEEDS Daily BC pills, favorably the ones that Taxpayers foot the bill for.


she pays for her own to the tune of hundreds of dollars each year.

you can thank us later for our responsible family planning practices.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> is his hoodie made of paper?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> it's entirely possible that zimmerman attacked martin by trying to grab and detain him. in fact, it would make perfect sense since martin was the innocent kid who was fleeing a mentally unbalanced pederast looking man who was chasing him with a gun.


you have no idea what happened, but are trying to act like you do.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> she pays for her own to the tune of hundreds of dollars each year.
> 
> you can thank us later for our responsible family planning practices.


OMG Hundreds per year? Which costs more, your tobacco habit or her BC pills?

BTW I find it odd that you would claim she spends "THOUSANDS" per year in the stupid Georgetown Hussy thread, but now it is hundreds. When we attempt to deceive....


----------



## doc111 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's just LOL. i could go back through your posts and compile a list of how many times you've implied something negative about martin versus how many times you've implied something negative about zimm, or similarly how many times you've defended one or the other, but that would just make you look silly.
> 
> but i could, so don't act like you don't have a favorite, because you clearly do.
> 
> ...


lol! You go ahead and compile whatever you want. I tend to favor the underdog. I also didn't weigh in on this case or this thread until it became apparent that the media's attempt to demonize the man were not simple "mistakes" but apparently deliberate. People said the same thing when I discussed the Casey Anthony case. "Doc, how can you defend that baby killer?" I never defended her, but I did show how weak the state's evidence against her was, and given that it was so, she would likely be acquitted. I actually had death threats against me! lol! Guess what? I was right!  

I know your reading comprehension skills aren't the best, but go back and re-read the post...........I think I already answered your "question" satisfactorily.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> you have no idea what happened, but are trying to act like you do.


i'm just saying that it is entirely possible that zimmerman attacked martin by trying to grab and detain him, which you have tried to rule out as a possibility because you were there and videotaped the whole thing, apparently.

LOL!


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 31, 2012)

*














5-31-09 <3



ME & UB <3
















​




*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> OMG Hundreds per year? Which costs more, your tobacco habit or her BC pills?
> 
> BTW I find it odd that you would claim she spends "THOUSANDS" per year in the stupid Georgetown Hussy thread, but now it is hundreds. When we attempt to deceive....


well, when you count the cost of her monthly premiums, it adds up to the thousands.

but fact is that many women simply can not afford to pay hundreds per year for basic, preventive medicine.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm just saying that it is entirely possible that zimmerman attacked martin by trying to grab and detain him, which you have tried to rule out as a possibility because you were there and videotaped the whole thing, apparently.
> 
> LOL!


 *Argumentum ad nauseam is strong with you tonight.*


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> well, when you count the cost of her monthly premiums, it adds up to the thousands.
> 
> but fact is that many women simply can not afford to pay hundreds per year for basic, preventive medicine.


But you can afford to smoke $5 a pack cigarettes?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> But you can afford to smoke $5 a pack cigarettes?


what does my purchasing cigarettes have to do with some woman not being able to shill out hundreds for preventive medicine?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> *Argumentum ad nauseam is strong with you tonight.*


you could just say "it is entirely possible that zimmerman tried to grab martin and detain him" and be done with it.


----------



## desert dude (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what a steaming pile of garbage.
> 
> you'd think an article titled "what the medical reports tell us about martin and zimmerman..." *would mention the fact that zimmerman was taking medications for his mental instability*.
> 
> lulz, we all know fox is not news, they are an entertainment group. fact.


So far as I know, there is no evidence that Z was taking any kind of drugs on that day. Do you have a link to verify that?


----------



## desert dude (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> she pays for her own to the tune of hundreds of dollars each year.
> 
> you can thank us later for our responsible family planning practices.


I'll go ahead and thank you now. The fewer procreating progressives the better. Consider vasectomy.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

desert dude said:


> So far as I know, there is no evidence that Z was taking any kind of drugs on that day. Do you have a link to verify that?


jesus christ. everyone and their mother knows martin was a little high, but no one seems to know zimm was on *tamazepam*.

http://newsone.com/2016433/george-zimmerman-drugs/

side effects of tamazepam include* insomnia, anxiety, hallucinations, and aggressiveness*, according to US national library of medicine.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I'll go ahead and thank you now. The fewer procreating progressives the better. Consider vasectomy.


there will be procreation, but it will be when we are both mentally, physically, and financially ready. check back in 5-7 years for little bucks and chanices.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> jesus christ. everyone and their mother knows martin was a little high, but no one seems to know zimm was on *temazepam*.
> 
> http://newsone.com/2016433/george-zimmerman-drugs/
> 
> side effects of temazepam include* insomnia, anxiety, hallucinations, and aggressiveness*, according to US national library of medicine.





You forgot the word POSSIBLE........


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> You forgot the word POSSIBLE........


not needed. side effects of tamazepam include, but are not limited to anxiety, hallucinations, aggression, violence, overstimulation, and agitation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temazepam


----------



## desert dude (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> jesus christ. everyone and their mother knows martin was a little high, but no one seems to know zimm was on *tamazepam*.
> 
> http://newsone.com/2016433/george-zimmerman-drugs/
> 
> side effects of tamazepam include* insomnia, anxiety, hallucinations, and aggressiveness*, according to US national library of medicine.


I was under the impression that Zimmerman was not tested for drug use that night. When did the paramedics draw Z's blood, at the scene?


----------



## desert dude (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not needed. side effects of tamazepam include, but are not limited to anxiety, hallucinations, aggression, violence, overstimulation, and agitation.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temazepam


According to the National Institutes of Health, *tamazepam* is only used short term so, again, I ask what evidence do you have that Z was taking it that night?[h=2]Why is this medication prescribed?[/h]Temazepam is used on a short-term basis to treat insomnia (difficulty falling asleep or staying asleep). Temazepam is in a class of medications called benzodiazepines. It works by slowing activity in the brain to allow sleep.



[h=2]What side effects can this medication cause?[/h]"Temazepam may cause side effects. Tell your doctor if any of these symptoms are severe or do not go away: 



hangover effect (feeling groggy the day after you take temazepam)


drowsiness


dizziness


nausea


vomiting

Some side effects can be serious. If you experience any of these symptoms, call your doctor immediately: 



rash


hives


swelling of the face, throat, tongue, lips, or eyes


hoarseness


difficulty breathing or swallowing"

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0000808/


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I was under the impression that Zimmerman was not tested for drug use that night. When did the paramedics draw Z's blood, at the scene?


funny how they tested the dead kid but not the guy with the gun who chased him down.

a testament to excellent police work.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

desert dude said:


> According to the National Institutes of Health, *tamazepam* is only used short term so, again, I ask what evidence do you have that Z was taking it that night?*Why is this medication prescribed?*
> 
> Temazepam is used on a short-term basis to treat insomnia (difficulty falling asleep or staying asleep). Temazepam is in a class of medications called benzodiazepines. It works by slowing activity in the brain to allow sleep.
> 
> ...


let's see what other side effects are of this drug which zimmerman was on a prescription for at the time:

hallucinations, faintness, nystagmus, vomiting, pruritus, gastrointestinal disturbances, nightmares, palpitation and paradoxical reactions including restlessness, aggression, violence, overstimulation and agitation

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temazepam


----------



## desert dude (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not needed. side effects of tamazepam include, but are not limited to anxiety, hallucinations, aggression, violence, overstimulation, and agitation.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temazepam


Grasping at straws again, UB. You don't know that Z was taking temazepam on that night. The side effects you mention are rare according to your wikipedia link, less that 0.5%:

"
[h=2]Adverse effects[/h] [h=3]Common[/h] Side effects typical of hypnotic benzodiazepines are related to CNS depression, and include somnolence, dizziness, fatigue, ataxia, headache, lethargy, impairment of memory and learning, longer reaction time and impairment of motor functions (including coordination problems),[SUP][13][/SUP] slurred speech, decreased physical performance, numbed emotions, reduced alertness, muscle weakness, blurred vision (in higher doses), and inattention. Euphoria was rarely reported with the use of temazepam. According to the FDA, temazepam had an incidence of euphoria of 1.5%, much more rarely reported than headaches and diarrhea.[SUP][12][/SUP] Anterograde amnesia may also develop, as may respiratory depression in higher doses.
[h=3]Less common[/h] Hyperhydrosis, hypotension, burning eyes, changes in libido, hallucinations, faintness, nystagmus, vomiting, pruritus, gastrointestinal disturbances, nightmares, palpitation and paradoxical reactions including restlessness, aggression, violence, overstimulation and agitation have been reported, but are rare (less than 0.5%).
Before taking temazepam, one should ensure that at least 8 hours are available to dedicate to sleep. Failing to do so can increase the side effects of the drug.
The use of this drug in combination with alcohol potentiates the side effects, and can lead to toxicity and death.
Though rare, residual "hangover" effects after nighttime administration of temazepam such as sleepiness, impaired psychomotor and cognitive functions may persist into the next day, which may impair the ability of users to drive safely or may increase the risks of falls and hip fractures.[SUP][14]"[/SUP]


----------



## desert dude (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> funny how they tested the dead kid but not the guy with the gun who chased him down.
> 
> a testament to excellent police work.


Funny how you make the claim that Z was on drugs with absolutely no evidence to back up that claim. It almost seems like you have made up your mind that he is guilty. LOL.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you could just say "it is entirely possible that zimmerman tried to grab martin and detain him" and be done with it.


I'll say it. I'd still put it at about 50/50 on who initiated the physical exchange.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 31, 2012)

*














5-31-09 <3




ME & UB <3


















​




*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Funny how you make the claim that Z was on drugs with absolutely no evidence to back up that claim. It almost seems like you have made up your mind that he is guilty. LOL.


i go out and get prescriptions all the time and then never take them


----------



## desert dude (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> let's see what other side effects are of this drug which zimmerman was on a prescription for at the time:
> 
> hallucinations, faintness, nystagmus, vomiting, pruritus, gastrointestinal disturbances, nightmares, palpitation and paradoxical reactions including restlessness, aggression, violence, overstimulation and agitation
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temazepam


Careful with your words, UB. Nobody is "on" a prescription. One can be under the influence of a drug, but having a prescription for a drug does not, by itself, have any influence. It almost seems that you are grasping at any straw. LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I'll say it. I'd still put it at about 50/50 on who initiated the physical exchange.


i think it's a little more likely that the innocent kid who had run away once or twice was not starting any fights, but was trying to run away. smart money is on zimm trying to grab and detain martin. after all, those assholes were always getting away, and he didn't tell dispatch to have the police call him for a location because he was going to stay in one spot.


----------



## desert dude (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i go out and get prescriptions all the time and then never take them


Me too. About five years ago I had oral surgery. The doctor gave me a prescription for 30 Vicodin tablets. I took one. The rest sat in my medicine cabinet until I threw them away about a year ago.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 31, 2012)

desert dude said:


> It almost seems that you are grasping at any straw. LOL


That's exactly what he does to every little thing.
Which is what turns me the fuck on!
COME HERE SEXY THANG!


*














5-31-09 <3




ME & UB <3


















​




*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Careful with your words, UB. Nobody is "on" a prescription. One can be under the influence of a drug, but having a prescription for a drug does not, by itself, have any influence. It almost seems that you are grasping at any straw. LOL


yep, i always see my doctor to get prescriptions and then never take them. i just love wasting my time, my doctor's time, and my money. it's a win-win-win.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

*Here's some pre teens not even 13 yet, knocked a cop out, you think he will be charged as an adult? you bet your sweet ass he is. 
These kids are spitting images of trayvon in their deeds, trayvon was just more wise to not get caught by the 5-0 but rather a vigilant citizen.
[youtube]*SUHJ-Wq4PuY[/youtube]


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Me too. About five years ago I had oral surgery. The doctor gave me a prescription for 30 Vicodin tablets. I took one. The rest sat in my medicine cabinet until I threw them away about a year ago.


stellar work on the part of the police not to test the guy they wanted to charge with manslaughter that night!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> *Here's some pre teens not even 13 yet, knocked a cop out, you think he will be charged as an adult? you bet your sweet ass he is.
> These kids are spitting images of trayvon in their deeds, trayvon was just more wise to not get caught by the 5-0 but rather a vigilant citizen.*


fucking punks with their skittles and their iced tea.

you're doing an excellent job at exposing your stereotyping, prejudices, and bigotry.

i'm sure desert dude is glad to have a bigot like you on his side!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> funny how they tested the dead kid but not the guy with the gun who chased him down.
> 
> a testament to *excellent police work*.


Then wouldn't you rather police be a private more efficient entity rather than our taxes going to non-efficient selective law enforcers?


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 31, 2012)

What a poor response to that. LOL!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Then wouldn't you rather police be a private more efficient entity rather than our taxes going to non-efficient selective law enforcers?


[video=youtube;tiXQu0Yqr9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiXQu0Yqr9o[/video]

you make the ASSUMPTIONthat a private entity is automatically more efficient than a public entity, which is often not the case.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fucking punks with their skittles and their iced tea.
> 
> you're doing an excellent job at exposing your stereotyping, prejudices, and bigotry.
> 
> i'm sure desert dude is glad to have a bigot like you on his side!


You see how pissed that home owner was at those little crooks?
Now you know the agony zimmerman was going through.
By the way there is no way you watched the video that fucking quick.


----------



## desert dude (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, i always see my doctor to get prescriptions and then never take them. i just love wasting my time, my doctor's time, and my money. it's a win-win-win.


It looks like *Temazepam* is a sleeping pill, taken only intermittently to induce sleep. If Z had a prescription for temazepam, it seems unlikely that he would have taken a pill before leaving his house to go shopping that night. So, my guess is he was not on tamazepam when he shot young Mr. Martin.

I don't know why I even bother to read your crap, UB. You're a hack and a vigilante. Failing flail is failing.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> You see how pissed that home owner was at those little crooks?
> Now you know the agony zimmerman was going through.
> By the way there is no way you watched the video that fucking quick.


i don't watch your silly little videos, i just get down to the business of pointing out that you are trying to lump all people of a certain color together.

bigot.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> [video=youtube;tiXQu0Yqr9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiXQu0Yqr9o[/video]
> 
> you make the ASSUMPTIONthat a private entity is automatically more efficient than a public entity, which is often not the case.


Why do you think they make brainwashing propaganda shows like this? to keep servile little sheep like you thinking everything is as it should be and all is zen. 
Never even seen this show before and wow, one 20 sec video later my propaganda flags are raising real real high. You bite right into it and love it, just like your msm.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

desert dude said:


> It looks like *Temazepam* is a sleeping pill, taken only intermittently to induce sleep. If Z had a prescription for temazepam, it seems unlikely that he would have taken a pill before leaving his house to go shopping that night. So, my guess is he was not on tamazepam when he shot young Mr. Martin.
> 
> I don't know why I even bother to read your crap, UB. You're a hack and a vigilante. Failing flail is failing.


you even posted about how the effects of temazepam can last until the next day.

you hack. LOL!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Why do you think they make brainwashing propaganda shows like this? to keep servile little sheep like you thinking everything is as it should be and all is zen.
> Never even seen this show before and wow, one 20 sec video later my propaganda flags are raising real real high. You bite right into it and love it, just like your msm.


more fluoride, please.


----------



## desert dude (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, i always see my doctor to get prescriptions and then never take them. i just love wasting my time, my doctor's time, and my money. it's a win-win-win.


So, would you take your prescribed sleeping pill and then go shopping? LOL


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't watch your silly little videos, i just get down to the business of pointing out that you are trying to lump all people of a certain color together.
> 
> bigot.


There you go again not taking your own medicine. 
Stereo types come about because they're mostly true, tell me some stereo types about any type of person, whether it be sex,color,species i dont give a flying fuck, the fact is they're mostly true these are the births of stereotypes face up to the facts of fucking life.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

desert dude said:


> So, would you take your prescribed sleeping pill and then go shopping? LOL


*

you even posted about how the effects of temazepam can last until the next day.

you hack. LOL!​




*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> There you go again not taking your own medicine.
> Stereo types come about because they're mostly true, tell me some stereo types about any type of person, whether it be sex,color,species i dont give a flying fact its mostly true these are the births of stereotypes face up to the facts of fucking life.


does melanin level in the skin make people more thuggish by nature? 

LOL!


----------



## desert dude (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you even posted about how the effects of temazepam can last until the next day.
> 
> you hack. LOL!


You have absolutely no evidence that Z had taken any prescribed medicine that night, or the previous night, or the previous month... As usual, you have nothing. You are just a garden variety mudscuttle.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> does melanin level in the skin make people more thuggish by nature?
> 
> LOL!


Now you're gettin it, are all women's place in the kitchen? do jews covet gold and riches?
Do dogs lick their ass?


----------



## desert dude (May 31, 2012)

You are a walking, talking carricature of a progressive hack. It is good to have you here, though, because it is good to have an example of what not to be.

The author of your "Zimmerman was hopped up on drugs" article:

"Kirsten West Savali is Contributing Editor at Newsone.com and former Senior News Editor at YourBlackWorld.com. Drawing from her degree in Psychology and experience as a mental health professional, her provocative topics explore the intersectionality of race, religion, gender, politics and culture. Kirsten's feature articles can also be found on BlackVoices.com, ClutchMagazine.com, VibeVixen.com, Huffingtonpost.com, Loop21.com, IllumeMagazine.com, BirthplaceMagazine.com and others. Her short story, "She Convinced The World She Didn't Exist," will be featured in the upcoming anthology, Liberated Muse Volume II: Betrayal Wears a Pretty Face. Kirsten is also founder of The Nomadic Poets Oasis, a website dedicated to the elevation and exposure of Poetry and Spoken Word. Connect with her on Facebook and follow her on Twitter:"

http://newsone.com/author/kirstenwestsavali/


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> more fluoride, please.


Fluoride isnt the only thing you can be poisoned with and brain damaged by.
I am more than 100% sure that about 85% - 95% of the food in your house contains HFCS and will damage your brain actually alot quicker than fluoride.
Im more than sure you listen to your msm and go get your vaccines when they tell ya to dont ya buck?


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *
> 
> you even posted about how the effects of temazepam can last until the next day.
> 
> ...


Until the next day, not all the way through it.


----------



## budleydoright (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Were you aware that detectives do not have the authority to press charges and only the DA does? The DA told the Detective that they were not going to charge him because they had zero evidence of a crime. You realize a crime has to happen for charges to stick right?





Mindmelted said:


> Exactly where it should have come down from..(not enough eveidence/facts to prosecute)


One of the big problems with the case from the get go and where alot of the outrage came from is there was very little investigation done. They took zimms word on everything and treated Martin like he got what he deserved. they did conduct an investigation after much public outrage and proceeded to charge Zimmerman.

Personally, I think when you go out of your house looking around the neighborhood packing a gun, then your pretty much looking for trouble aren't you?


----------



## desert dude (May 31, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> One of the big problems with the case from the get go and where alot of the outrage came from is there was very little investigation done. They took zimms word on everything and treated Martin like he got what he deserved. they did conduct an investigation after much public outrage and proceeded to charge Zimmerman.
> 
> *Personally, I think when you go out of your house looking around the neighborhood packing a gun, then your pretty much looking for trouble aren't you?*


Uh, no. I think armed people pretty much go out of their way to avoid trouble.

I don't buy the "very little investigative work done" line. It looks to me like SPD did a pretty good job at investigating this incident.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Uh, no. I think armed people pretty much go out of their way to avoid trouble.


not in zimmerman's case.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> One of the big problems with the case from the get go and where alot of the outrage came from is there was very little investigation done. They took zimms word on everything and treated Martin like he got what he deserved.


pretty much nailed it right there.


----------



## budleydoright (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Were you aware that detectives do not have the authority to press charges and only the DA does? The DA told the Detective that they were not going to charge him because they had zero evidence of a crime. You realize a crime has to happen for charges to stick right?





Mindmelted said:


> Exactly where it should have come down from..(not enough eveidence/facts to prosecute)





desert dude said:


> Uh, no. I think armed people pretty much go out of their way to avoid trouble.
> 
> I don't buy the "very little investigative work done" line. It looks to me like SPD did a pretty good job at investigating this incident.


After the investigation was done, they arrested Zimmerman. That is a fact. N

Now to belive your senario, we would have to believe the SPD has caved to pressure from the progressives, the DA is filling bogus charges against an innocent man and there's a conspiracy amongst all of the new agencies except Fox news. Sounds suspiciously familiar, like right wing drivel.

Senior, the facts tend to have a liberal bias.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

Man you stupids cunts! this isnt a right/left thing! *Grow the fuck up sheep.*
Get your head out of the false left/right paradigm, and out of your ass while your at it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Man you stupids cunts! this isnt a right/left thing! *Grow the fuck up sheep.*
> Get your head out of the false left/right paradigm, and out of your ass while your at it.


funny how this issue divided neatly along partisan lines in this thread, yourself included.

now make a bigoted statement. fluoride.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> One of the big problems with the case from the get go and where alot of the outrage came from is there was very little investigation done. They took zimms word on everything and treated Martin like he got what he deserved. they did conduct an investigation after much public outrage and proceeded to charge Zimmerman.
> 
> Personally, I think when you go out of your house looking around the neighborhood packing a gun, then your pretty much looking for trouble aren't you?


They didn't "take his word for it". They looked at all the evidence and took all the witness accounts and THEN decided they had jack squat for evidence of anything other than self defense. Once the media and the Feds and the president got involved it became an entirely different thing. If zimm was not arrested and charged there would have been riots from the black community. A black president does not look good when black people are rioting all over the nation, so the spin was brought in and anyone with even the daintiest idea of somehow finding Zimm guilty will be tried and heard, but ultimately he is going to walk. Then a few days later some asshole will probably kill him.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

Zimmerman if locked up will be for a political agenda, it would be a harness for the crazy whitey hating blacks who were calling a bounty on zimm *FEDERAL OFFENSE *by the way. He will be locked up to prevent rodney king 2.0, meanwhile being a convenient situation to regulate the people more and take away more of our ever decreasing freedoms.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> funny how this issue divided neatly along partisan lines in this thread, yourself included.
> 
> now make a bigoted statement. fluoride.


Not a bigot as much as a realest, sorry i dont live in your fairytale HFCS, vaccine land.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> They didn't "take his word for it". They looked at all the evidence and took all the witness accounts and THEN decided they had jack squat for evidence of anything other than self defense. Once the media and the Feds and the president got involved it became an entirely different thing. If zimm was not arrested and charged there would have been riots from the black community. A black president does not look good when black people are rioting all over the nation, so the spin was brought in and anyone with even the daintiest idea of somehow finding Zimm guilty will be tried and heard, but ultimately he is going to walk. Then a few days later some asshole will probably kill him.


only one problem with your story, they did want to charge him with manslaughter that very night. serino said his story was unconvincing.

only a very rare and odd visit late on a sunday night from a prosecutor with over a million people in his jurisdiction (who recently stepped down due to a conflict of interest) got zimmy boy off the hook that night.

do you know what a conflict of interest is?


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> After the investigation was done, they arrested Zimmerman. That is a fact. .


The investigation was done way back when the DA said they didn't have enough evidence to convict. After the MSM got ahold of this and started bandying about conjecture and opinion as fact THEN and only THEN was a new investigation with a whole new lead detective and all new personnel brought in to basically start from scratch.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Not a bigot as much as a realest, sorry i dont live in your fairytale HFCS, vaccine land.


*realist

no, you're not a realist. and you haven't the slightest idea how i eat. most of my food is purchased from the farmer's market or local restaurants who support local, organic, sustainable agricultural practices. i can literally vist the farms where 90% or more of my food comes from, cows and chickens included.

i'm still looking for a good pork vendor.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> only one problem with your story, they did want to charge him with manslaughter that very night. serino said his story was unconvincing.
> 
> only a very rare and odd visit late on a sunday night from a prosecutor with over a million people in his jurisdiction (who recently stepped down due to a conflict of interest) got zimmy boy off the hook that night.
> 
> do you know what a conflict of interest is?


When you say "they" you mean just one person, Serino, and he didn't want to charge him with manslaughter, he only RECOMMENDED it. Get your facts straight please, you cannot trust MSNBC to get anything straight, they are no better than Fox.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The investigation was done way back when the DA said they didn't have enough evidence to convict. After the MSM got ahold of this and started bandying about conjecture and opinion as fact THEN and only THEN was a new investigation with a whole new lead detective and all new personnel brought in to basically start from scratch.


and after a more thorough investigation with a prosecutor who did not have a conflict of interest, they went with murder 2 instead of mere manslaughter.

facts don't agree with you here.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> When you say "they" you mean just one persopn, and he didn't want to charge him with manslaughter, he only RECOMMENDED it. Get your facts straight please, you cannot trust MSNBC to get anything straight, they are no better than Fox.


"i suggest he be charged with manslaughter"

"i want him to be charged with manslaughter"

your semantical arguments are tiresome and petty, but if that' all you got, i guess you have to squeeze every last drop out.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and after a more thorough investigation with a prosecutor who did not have a conflict of interest, they went with murder 2 instead of mere manslaughter.
> 
> facts don't agree with you here.


Everything you just siad is 100% true, doesn't change a thing. Notice the prosecutor didn't go through the Grand Jury? A jury can only convict if there is zero doubt about an intentional and malicious act perpetrated by Zimmer, there is sooooo much doubt it isn't even funny, the guy walks and you know it.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *realist
> 
> no, you're not a realist. and you haven't the slightest idea how i eat. most of my food is purchased from the farmer's market or local restaurants who support local, organic, sustainable agricultural practices. i can literally vist the farms where 90% or more of my food comes from, cows and chickens included.
> 
> i'm still looking for a good pork vendor.


You brag about your cigarettes, your poisoning yourself with the all time killer, well except for government that is, democide. Thats for another time though, but even your cigarette smoking is a part of democide for the fact its legal and subsidized by government, good servile little livestock.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> "i suggest he be charged with manslaughter"
> 
> "i want him to be charged with manslaughter"
> 
> your semantical arguments are tiresome and petty, but if that' all you got, i guess you have to squeeze every last drop out.


You keep referring to "they" as if the whole goddamned state and every police officer in Sanford wanted to charge him, but in actuality only one fucking person out of the lot recommended such action be taken, and his superior shot him down like a toothless hooker on Sunday morning because they had shit and fuckall for evidence.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *realist
> 
> no, you're not a realist. and you haven't the slightest idea how i eat. most of my food is purchased from the farmer's market or local restaurants who support local, organic, sustainable agricultural practices. i can literally vist the farms where 90% or more of my food comes from, cows and chickens included.
> 
> i'm still looking for a good pork vendor.


Why do you eat like that? Isn't it more expensive?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You keep referring to "they" as if the whole goddamned state and every police officer in Sanford wanted to charge him, but in actuality only one fucking person out of the lot recommended such action be taken, and his superior shot him down like a toothless hooker on Sunday morning because they had shit and fuckall for evidence.


again, if petty semantics is all you have, work it girl!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Why do you eat like that? Isn't it more expensive?


super expensive, but since i switched to it months ago, i feel better than ever. my poop is solid again.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> super expensive, but since i switched to it months ago, i feel better than ever. my poop is solid again.


Ok, so you eat like that for solid poop, that's strange, but whatever. You want solid shit? Eat cheese. Less expensive. You certainly couldn't be doing it for the health benefits.


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> What's your point? That water was designed to kill?
> 
> Sugar kills people.
> Knives kill people.
> ...


You should SEE what I can do with some of my paperweights. cn


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> again, if petty semantics is all you have, work it girl!


 Because while the truncheon may be used in lieu of conversation, words will always retain their power. Words offer the means to meaning, and for those who will listen, the enunciation of truth.
-Yawn


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman says he ran. witnesses describe a chase. go cry in your corn flakes.


 The "chase" with all the screaming and shouting may have been Zimmerman fleeing as he was being attacked by Martin. Martin's own father said it was not Martin crying for help. Zimmerman tried to retreat but was overcome by the younger, faster, stronger Martin. Martin scratched his hand in his assault on Zimmerman, the only wound other than the gunshot wound. Zimmerman had multiple injuries, consistent with being assaulted. Your attempts to cloud the facts by attaching inflammatory and inappropriate labels such as "chase","innocent child","profiling","fairness","social justice", blah, blah influence no one but other simplistic ideologues as your self. go cry in your corn flakes.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You should SEE what I can do with some of my paperweights. cn


Some people use guns for marksmanship competitions, some use them to put food on the table, some use them to shoot ropes over the bow of a ship in the maritime to get supplies across, some use them as a visual deterrent, others collect them for their beauty and precision.....Poor afrawfraw just doesn't have any imagination.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

nodrama said:


> some people use guns for marksmanship competitions, some use them to put food on the table, some use them to shoot ropes over the bow of a ship in the maritime to get supplies across, some use them as a visual deterrent, others collect them for their beauty and precision.....poor afrawfraw just doesn't have any imagination.


Nope wrong, its all for killing!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> The "chase" with all the screaming and shouting may have been Zimmerman fleeing as he was being attacked by Martin. Martin's own father said it was not Martin crying for help. Zimmerman tried to retreat but was overcome by the younger, faster, stronger Martin. Martin scratched his hand in his assault on Zimmerman, the only wound other than the gunshot wound. Zimmerman had multiple injuries, consistent with being assaulted. Your attempts to cloud the facts by attaching inflammatory and inappropriate labels such as "chase","innocent child","profiling","fairness","social justice", blah, blah influence no one but other simplistic ideologues as your self. go cry in your corn flakes.


UB wouldn't be caught dead eating Corn Flakes, he eats only pure organic Nature's Path corn flakes. Only $22 a box.


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so it's not possible that zimm grabbed martin by his hoodie to try to detain? didn't otherwise try to grab him? you have no idea what happened, but are trying to act like you do.  it is entirely possible that zimm tried to grab and detain martin, after all, these assholes were always getting away and zimm told dispatch to have the police call him for location, not meet him at a specific spot.


 you have no idea what happened, but are trying to act like you do.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Nope wrong, its all for killing!!!!!!!!


The guns are the ones doing the killing. When no one is looking they form into firearm teams, usually it's just all the revolvers trying to be some kind of cool gang and all but the Rifles and the shotguns got their own to worry about. They get ammunition and load themselves, then, when no one is looking, BLAMMO they kill some poor innocent toddler who was playing with her dolls on the front stoop of her home in the area of Brewster-Douglas or Watts.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> you have no idea what happened, but are trying to act like you do.


how so? i am pontificating on possibilities, unlike you, who is asserting as fact that things which can not be verified happened.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> The "chase" with all the screaming and shouting may have been Zimmerman fleeing as he was being attacked by Martin.


try passing off that tripe after you put dee dee on the stand.


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> No way Buck will be a parent, his wife's Uterus NEEDS Daily BC pills, favorably the ones that Taxpayers foot the bill for.


 His wife told him she needs BC for "lady problems" after he had his vasectomy. He believed her. Ha, Ha, Ha!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> UB wouldn't be caught dead eating Corn Flakes, he eats only pure organic Nature's Path corn flakes. Only $22 a box.


if i have breakfast, it consists of chicken or duck eggs that i pulled out that day. neighbors get the older ones. but i don't eat breakfast that often, especially with my new sleep schedule (rippers are coming for the GH already, lol).


----------



## budleydoright (May 31, 2012)

So the admitedly poor investigation done on the scene is acceptable because, but the more complete investigation done after the fact is crap. again, we have to make quite a few leaps of faith to buy into the conspiracy. The original investigation was done with assumption of Martin being guilty, they (police) obviously didn't believe Martin was from the area. the second one was not.

this isn't about left and right, but there seems to be this blind defense of Zimmerman that is served with a side of "_there tryin to take our guns_" BS which this also isn't about.

I'm not anti gun and believe we have enough gun laws on our books on both sides of the argument, so I don't believe we need shoot first ask later laws to enhance a gun owners rights, I don't believe they should be allowed in bars or alchohol serving establishments. Do a little research on how we came to ban guns in bars, why the fuck would they be trying to change that?

It's no doubt a tragedy for both families but it's also abvious which family is suffering more.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> His wife told him she needs BC for "lady problems" after he had his vasectomy. He believed her. Ha, Ha, Ha!


har har har! you have to resort to infantile lying and insinuation! i almost forgot to laugh. you and i should buy a van and tour the nation. you pack the stadiums full for comedy shows, i'll solicit treadmills.

match made in heaven.


----------



## HerbalJedi (May 31, 2012)

Wow just wow a 17 year old CHILD is dead people!!! Imagine that was your child, how would you feel?


----------



## REALSTYLES (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The guns are the ones doing the killing. When no one is looking they form into firearm teams, usually it's just all the revolvers trying to be some kind of cool gang and all but the Rifles and the shotguns got their own to worry about. They get ammunition and load themselves, then, when no one is looking, BLAMMO they kill some poor innocent toddler who was playing with her dolls on the front stoop of her home in the area of Brewster-Douglas or Watts.


it take someone to pull the trigger and man made guns so man can kill from a distance.


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> They didn't "take his word for it". They looked at all the evidence and took all the witness accounts and THEN decided they had jack squat for evidence of anything other than self defense. Once the media and the Feds and the president got involved it became an entirely different thing. If zimm was not arrested and charged there would have been riots from the black community. A black president does not look good when black people are rioting all over the nation, so the spin was brought in and anyone with even the daintiest idea of somehow finding Zimm guilty will be tried and heard, but ultimately he is going to walk. Then a few days later some asshole will probably kill him.


 While I agree there is no case against Zimmerman, I do not share your confidence that he will walk. Imagine a jury of 9,11,12? UncleButts. It would not be the first time justice has been denied by ideology.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> While I agree there is no case against Zimmerman, I do not share your confidence that he will walk. Imagine a jury of 9,11,12? UncleButts. It would not be the first time justice has been denied by ideology.


see, you're as biased as most people here. you feel if the jury comes back with guilty, then justice has not been served.

yet, you don't even know all of the facts that are available, much less what's not available yet.

ya hack.

the only person i've seen reserving opinion is cannabineer. others claim not to be biased but their words tell a different tale.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> So the admitedly poor investigation done on the scene is acceptable because, but the more complete investigation done after the fact is crap. again, we have to make quite a few leaps of faith to buy into the conspiracy. The original investigation was done with assumption of Martin being guilty, they (police) obviously didn't believe Martin was from the area. the second one was not.
> 
> this isn't about left and right, but there seems to be this blind defense of Zimmerman that is served with a side of "_there tryin to take our guns_" BS which this also isn't about.
> 
> ...


Snore!!!!! We already went through all this before, in only 8% of the states can you legally take a CCW permit and take your gun in a bar, that's 4 states for those of you who are math deficient (8% of 50=4) ( there are 50 states, not the 57 Obama stated, oh and 1 more) and those laws have only just recently been changed. A non sequiter if there ever was one.

Where do you see this thread having a "they are trying to take our guns away " flavor? Site specific posts not just vomit out your opinion, we aren't interested in that.

I am sure a innocent man in prison would suffer far more than a memory.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

REALSTYLES said:


> it take someone to pull the trigger and man made guns so man can kill from a distance.


Quite right, I was being Facetious, I think it's fair to say I don't REALLY believe inanimate objects can develop malice aforethought.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> others claim not to be biased but their words tell a different tale.


You were staring into the mirror when you said that part? yes?


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how so? i am pontificating on possibilities, unlike you, who is asserting as fact that things which can not be verified happened.


 how so? i am pontificating on possibilities, unlike you, who is asserting as fact that things which can not be verified happened.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You were staring into the mirror when you said that part? yes?


i fully admit that i am biased, i will be satisfied if this goes to trial though.

some people like to pretend they're not biased while pedaling a certain conclusion.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> how so? i am pontificating on possibilities, unlike you, who is asserting as fact that things which can not be verified happened.


i know you are but what am i?

i really hope you are older than 12 years old, doubtful though.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

*peddling 

at least, i think


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> see, you're as biased as most people here. you feel if the jury comes back with guilty, then justice has not been served. yet, you don't even know all of the facts that are available, much less what's not available yet. ya hack. the only person i've seen reserving opinion is cannabineer. others claim not to be biased but their words tell a different tale.


 Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!


He admits to emulating Al Jolson once in a while.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!


i've already said that a trial to examine what happened is all it will take to satisfy me.

my gut tells me zimm is guilty of manslaughter at least, same conclusion serino reached and he gets paid to sniff out bullshit and has been doing it for years.

you won't be satisfied, however unless no trial happens or zimm walks. bit of a difference.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *peddling
> 
> at least, i think


Yeah its peddling when you are trying to sell something and pedaling when you are riding a bicycle.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and he gets paid to sniff out bullshit and has been doing it for years.


Appeal to Authority, Serino's gut sense is not infallible. Can you even find one single shred of evidence where his "BS o' Meter" was correct on another case?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah its peddling when you are trying to sell something and pedaling when you are riding a bicycle.


it just seemed wrong when i wrote it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Appeal to Authority, Serino's gut sense is not infallible.


it sure isn't, but he is the one that had the most exclusive interview anyone will ever get, not to mention he's a professional rather than an internet speculator.


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i know you are but what am i? i really hope you are older than 12 years old, doubtful though.


 First I'm an "old coot", now I'm 12? You funny


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it just seemed wrong when i wrote it.


Its probably that way for Effect and Affect for you too, no matter what you put there it just leaves you with a feeling of doubt.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it sure isn't, but he is the one that had the most exclusive interview anyone will ever get, not to mention he's a professional rather than an internet speculator.


Yeah, he did a initial on site interview, then let a couple hours go by and then did a 3 hour interrogation. Story never changed one detail.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah, he did a initial on site interview, then let a couple hours go by and then did a 3 hour interrogation. Story never changed one detail.


so you've got access to zimmerman's stories?

i guess you must be working the case, because no one else does. it's blacked out last i checked.


----------



## Red1966 (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah, he did a initial on site interview, then let a couple hours go by and then did a 3 hour interrogation. Story never changed one detail.


 Who is Serino?


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so you've got access to zimmerman's stories?
> 
> i guess you must be working the case, because no one else does. it's blacked out last i checked.


If the stories didn't match or there were inconsistencies they would have held him further, for like 24 hours and made him crack. Zimm even gave up all rights to his lawyer and everything (Stupid IMO) when he did the interviews.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Who is Serino?


The original lead detective who recommended that Zimm be charged with manslaughter because of a gut feeling he had.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> If the stories didn't match or there were inconsistencies they would have held him further, for like 24 hours and made him crack. Zimm even gave up all rights to his lawyer and everything (Stupid IMO) when he did the interviews.


he wasn't under arrest.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Who is Serino?


lol.

remind me to not even respond to your uninformed mouth farting from here on out.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The original lead detective who recommended that Zimm be charged with manslaughter because of a gut feeling he had.


i had a gut feeling that someone was taking my recyclables because there were less and less of them every night that passed although i hadn't cashed them in.

semantics. his "gut feeling" was full informed by all available evidence, the most exclusive interview anyone got, and years of professional experience.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he wasn't under arrest.


That doesn't preclude your right to an attorney to be present during any and all questioning. There is no qualifying clause for rights to exist in the US Constitution. You don't have to tell the police ANYTHING. Ever.


----------



## NoDrama (May 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i had a gut feeling that someone was taking my recyclables because there were less and less of them every night that passed although i hadn't cashed them in.
> 
> semantics. his "gut feeling" was full informed by all available evidence, the most exclusive interview anyone got, and years of professional experience.


You had evidence, not a gut feeling.

I had a gut feeling I left my wedding ring in the shed, but I was wrong. then there was the time when I was 12, we had lost a hamster somewhere in the house 2 days prior. While brushing my teeth I got a very strong sense of where the little rodent was, when i went to look, he was exactly where my "gut" told me he would be. 

Guess my gut feelings are 50/50 eh?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I had a gut feeling I left my wedding ring in the shed, but I was wrong. then there was the time when I was 12, we had lost a hamster somewhere in the house 2 days prior. While brushing my teeth I got a very strong sense of where the little rodent was, when i went to look, he was exactly where my "gut" told me he would be.
> 
> Guess my gut feelings are 50/50 eh?


semantics and anecdotal bullcockery.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> semantics and anecdotal bullcockery.


Yep, holds about as much water as a detective's gut feelings, a detective not even on the case no less. A detective whom you first said was a corrupt cop helping his buddy get away with it.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 1, 2012)

unclebuck said:


> lol. Remind me to not even respond to your uninformed mouth farting from here on out.


 ok, stfu....................


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> ok, stfu....................


you didn't even know who serino is, and you want us to trust the credibility of your judgments?

brush up and play again.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the only person i've seen reserving opinion is cannabineer. others claim not to be biased but their words tell a different tale.


Now, that's just not fair. I've been absolutely clear that I'm sitting right on the fence on this one. While my arguments may defend Zimmerman in almost every case, that's only because I'm trying to add balance to the argument and I value "innocent until proven guilty." And as you've stated previously, I like to play the part of devil's advocate, it forces higher quality debate and exposes conjecture.


----------



## doc111 (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, i always see my doctor to get prescriptions and then never take them. i just love wasting my time, my doctor's time, and my money. it's a win-win-win.


Some prescriptions are taken PRN, which means AS NEEDED! That means you don't take them if you DON'T NEED THEM! lmfao!!!


----------



## desert dude (Jun 1, 2012)

HerbalJedi said:


> Wow just wow a 17 year old CHILD is dead people!!! Imagine that was your child, how would you feel?


I agree. Get a rope. Let's lynch some white-hispanic guy, that will make me feel better!


----------



## desert dude (Jun 1, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> While I agree there is no case against Zimmerman, I do not share your confidence that he will walk. Imagine a jury of 9,11,12? UncleButts. It would not be the first time justice has been denied by ideology.


I have to agree with you on this.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 1, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Some people use guns for marksmanship competitions, some use them to put food on the table, some use them to shoot ropes over the bow of a ship in the maritime to get supplies across, some use them as a visual deterrent, others collect them for their beauty and precision.....Poor afrawfraw just doesn't have any imagination.


There are NO WOMD's in the middle east. Just avid, passionate nuclear weapons collectors.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 1, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I never see police officers use a knife, are you saying that police officers are not properly trained? Your ideas are a source of amusement to me. What Firearm training do you have?


I am not a cop. WTF!? Police are limited in what they can do. Are you saying Police prefer spray over a knife!? They use what they have to use. Look at any trained combatant. What do you see? Knife. Thanks. 

I completed a law enforcement class, over 500 hours of live range time, and a CWP class to renew.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 1, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I agree. However, that's not how this story goes and respectfully, I'd like to hear your answer to the question.


That was my answer. I would NOT have made the maneuvers Z did. Simple.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 1, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> Martin attacked Zimmerman because he didn't like that he was watching him, maybe asking him what he was doing skulking around in the shadows with his hood up. Well, too damn bad, punk. I hope this results in good citizens in good neighborhoods all over the country getting up and watching what goes on on your streets. And if they see somebody displaying behavior like Martin's - damn right ask them what they are doing. And if they attack - stand your ground!


My electricity meter reader skulks in drive ways with his hood up. He has a badge, which is covered by his jacket. Please don't shoot the meter reader. Or a repo agent. Or a police officer conducting surveillance. Do you have a tattoo of the Snap On logo!? TOOL!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 1, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> That was my answer. I would NOT have made the maneuvers Z did. Simple.


The question was two-fold and had nothing to do with what you would do. 

First, regardless of whether Zimmerman shouldn't have been there in the first place, do you condone Zimmerman shooting if Martin did indeed attack him and was beating him like he had no intent on stopping and Zimmerman truly believed he would be killed? It's yes or no, don't pontificate.

Second, if it was your son and he fucked up and did exactly what Zimmerman did, is your verdict exactly the same? Do you now believe his story and are you glad he chose to shoot and is still alive to face the law?

You can go back to my earlier post to see the questions in more detail, but that's the gist of it.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, I guess the state of Florida has caved in from all of the pressures from Al and Jessie and the Black community.

Mr. Zimmermans bail has been revoked for being less than forthcoming in his pre-trial interview. Hmmmm, so he has been found to be a liar. Interesting.

So what type of person typically has 2 passports and a gun in their pants?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 1, 2012)

Why isn't there a 727 page thread about these fucks?

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2011-03-04/news/os-boy-dead-mother-arrested-20110304_1_mother-of-dead-boy-child-abuse-noah


----------



## londonfog (Jun 1, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Why isn't there a 727 page thread about these fucks?
> 
> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2011-03-04/news/os-boy-dead-mother-arrested-20110304_1_mother-of-dead-boy-child-abuse-noah


if you start the thread maybe it will... especially if you keep posting in it...


----------



## londonfog (Jun 1, 2012)

Revoke his bond and let that women beating loser sit in jail


----------



## desert dude (Jun 1, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Why isn't there a 727 page thread about these fucks?
> 
> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2011-03-04/news/os-boy-dead-mother-arrested-20110304_1_mother-of-dead-boy-child-abuse-noah


That kind of shit is too depressing to think about, read about, talk about.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 1, 2012)

desert dude said:


> That kind of shit is too depressing to think about, read about, talk about.


this is a complete waste of tax dollars.. She kinda not bad looking though. I would have given them hotel money.


http://www.ocala.com/article/20120519/ARTICLES/120519668


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 1, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> The question was two-fold and had nothing to do with what you would do.
> 
> First, regardless of whether Zimmerman shouldn't have been there in the first place, do you condone Zimmerman shooting if Martin did indeed attack him and was beating him like he had no intent on stopping and Zimmerman truly believed he would be killed? It's yes or no, don't pontificate.
> 
> ...


No, because he was not acting defensively when he pursued TM. He provoked an attack, and then grabbed his gun when he got more than he bargained for. As for if it were my son, I would be embarrassed and ashamed. My own son took a life over tension in a community riddled with crime. That is why I answered the way I did. My child would never do such a thing. I guess I can't answer, because I don't know what it's like to raise a child to be like Z. Sorry.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

*

Nice Ol' Bigot <3 Uncle Bigot

Forever & Ever!​




*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> *
> 
> Nice Ol' Bigot <3 Uncle Bigot
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Red1966 (Jun 1, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> My electricity meter reader skulks in drive ways with his hood up. He has a badge, which is covered by his jacket. Please don't shoot the meter reader. Or a repo agent. Or a police officer conducting surveillance. Do you have a tattoo of the Snap On logo!? TOOL!


 You can go ahead and shoot the repo agent.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 1, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Wow, I guess the state of Florida has caved in from all of the pressures from Al and Jessie and the Black community. Mr. Zimmermans bail has been revoked for being less than forthcoming in his pre-trial interview. Hmmmm, so he has been found to be a liar. Interesting. So what type of person typically has 2 passports and a gun in their pants?


 The prosecution said he lied, not the judge or anyone else. He may not have know he had that much, he was in jail, remember?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> The prosecution said he lied, not the judge or anyone else. He may not have know he had that much, he was in jail, remember?


dude, zimm and his wife were discussing the amounts they had in that fund on multiple monitored phone calls from the jail, that's how they know they lied about it. 

zimm and wifey even tried to elude the officers by speaking about the money in disguised terms.

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-06-01/zimmerman-trayvon-martin/55331072/1?csp=hf

liars gonna lie.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 1, 2012)

I wonder what else they got him saying on tape.. Glad he a dumb azz, should makes it easier to prosecute


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I wonder what else they got him saying on tape.. Glad he a dumb azz, should makes it easier to prosecute


we now know that zimmerman and company are more than happy to lie under oath.

these people are professional victims and show no remorse for what happened.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> dude, zimm and his wife were discussing the amounts they had in that fund on multiple monitored phone calls from the jail, that's how they know they lied about it.  zimm and wifey even tried to elude the officers by speaking about the money in disguised terms. http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-06-01/zimmerman-trayvon-martin/55331072/1?csp=hf liars gonna lie.


 Appears so.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Appears so.


what do you mean it appears so?

it's *recorded on tape*. they all lied under oath.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we now know that zimmerman and company are more than happy to lie under oath. these people are professional victims and show no remorse for what happened.


 "these people are professional victims" What people are you talking about? Minorities, Hispanics, Latinos in particular?


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what do you mean it appears so? it's *recorded on tape*. they all lied under oath.


 I just agreed with you. Geeze, got to bicker about everything.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 1, 2012)

Zimmerman is a lying piece of shit. Revoke his bond and let him sit until his day in court. Hmmmm can they lock up the wife for contempt ??


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 1, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimmerman is a lying piece of shit. Revoke his bond and let him sit until his day in court. Hmmmm can they lock up the wife for contempt ??


 Maybe perjury, I don't know, are you under oath at a bail hearing?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> "these people are professional victims" What people are you talking about? Minorities, Hispanics, Latinos in particular?


the zimmerman family 



Red1966 said:


> I just agreed with you. Geeze, got to bicker about everything.


you said it _appears_ so. 

it is stronger than that, it _is_ so.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Maybe perjury, I don't know, are you under oath at a bail hearing?


no, they just let you lie with no consequence 

yes, you are under oath at a bail hearing.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the zimmerman family  you said it _appears_ so. it is stronger than that, it _is_ so.


 Guess you do got to bicker about everything. Sad


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Guess you do got to bicker about everything. Sad


i'm not bickering, i'm correcting your consistently dishonest distortions. big difference.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not bickering, i'm correcting your consistently dishonest distortions. big difference.


 I agreed with you and you're correcting me! Ha HA HA Ha!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> I agreed with you and you're correcting me! Ha HA HA Ha!


you said "it appears so". i corrected you because "it is so".

that should have been the end of the story, but you keep on bickering. you love to bicker about everything!

LOL!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Uncle Blow hard is still at it I see.


He's very passionate about his arguments. I'd take him for an Aries boy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

oh noes!

someone called me a blow hard on the interwebz!

heavens to betsy, whatever shall i do?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> He's very passionate about his arguments. I'd take him for an Aries boy.


like my new sig?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> oh noes!
> 
> someone called me a blow hard on the interwebz!
> 
> heavens to betsy, whatever shall i do?



For starters you could get a job and stop sponging off of your inlaws and that would save tons of bandwidth on this site as a side benefit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> For starters you could get a job and stop sponging off of your inlaws and that would save tons of bandwidth on this site as a side benefit.


i sell treadmills, mr. bad ass biker guy.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you said "it appears so". i corrected you because "it is so". that should have been the end of the story, but you keep on bickering. you love to bicker about everything! LOL!


 Ha HA HA Ha Ha HA HA Ha!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Tell that to your daddy in law when he doles out that next handout. I'm not buying it though.


you seem bitter. 

is the kiddie diddling that slow right now?


----------



## desert dude (Jun 2, 2012)

Sounds like the court might have a perjury case against Zimmer's wife if she lied when asked about their access to the defense funds? The prosecutor might pursue the perjury issue; it would certainly ratchet up the pressure on Zimmer. It was pretty stupid of them (Jorge and his wife) to try to hide the defense fund assets.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 2, 2012)

i doubt they can use the old lady getting charged as leverage..have you seen her? and zimm is a coward and a bitch, he will not take a deal...that pussy can't do time...i look forward to seeing this clown convicted.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, they just let you lie with no consequence
> 
> yes, you are under oath at a bail hearing.


LOL no, you are not under any kind of Oath because most of the time you don't get to speak. Its a BAIL HEARING not an inquiry of evidence. I assume you have NEVER been arrested nor have you ever sat in a courtroom when they do Bail Hearings.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> psychologists call your outbursts "transference" or "projection".
> 
> you see, when someone like you, who was a member of a motorcycle gang known for molesting children, accuses innocents like me of the same, that is a coping mechanism that yo exercise to deal with the demons of your own past.


Humans have been known to murder, rape and diddle little kids, you are a human. That makes you a murdering, raping, kid diddler I guess.


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Jun 2, 2012)

if you are dishonest then you are dishonest the i didnt know i wasnt suposed to lie at this hearing isnt going to fly.you shouldnt lie because your bieng dishonest the consequences of the lie should not wiegh as to wether lieing is ok or not and since the case is based on his testimony then he is ruining his credability and making his testimony less believable.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 2, 2012)

this dope had no credability to begin with


----------



## desert dude (Jun 2, 2012)

H R Puff N Stuff said:


> if you are dishonest then you are dishonest the i didnt know i wasnt suposed to lie at this hearing isnt going to fly.you shouldnt lie because your bieng dishonest the consequences of the lie should not wiegh as to wether lieing is ok or not and* since the case is based on his testimony then he is ruining his credability and making his testimony less believable.*


True. This lie does hurt him credibility-wise. I am not sure it will hurt him in the murder 2 trial, though, because it will probably be inadmissible. Don't know this for sure, obviously.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 2, 2012)

I know this is counter to my position about this case but I think it's kind of weak. If I was in their situation and had people dumping cash into my account, i probably would't consider it mine. Seems like their splitting hairs on this one. 

Even I was aware of the cash they had as a result of these donations when he made bond. the prosecuter wasn't?

It does go to his credibility but I don't think it's relevent. The Zimmermans life has been turned upside down as well and survival instincts kick in.

The prosecuter is in the win at all costs mode here wouldn't u say?

If they convict him I hope it is on the events of that evening not on mistakes made after the fact. Same if they don't.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> LOL no, you are not under any kind of Oath because most of the time you don't get to speak. Its a BAIL HEARING not an inquiry of evidence. I assume you have NEVER been arrested nor have you ever sat in a courtroom when they do Bail Hearings.


Actually Zimmerman dumb ass did take the stand under oath..Even the wife and father had to take oath over the phone. You so stupid it hurts...and watch you still will have to come back and say something. 
[youtube]bWOZQtOjs0c[/youtube]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> GTFO you noobie. London and I have had more discussions and name calling of each other than you have posts.


Was meant in a playful jest only. Continue.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Thats funny London, cuz I never said Zimm didn't have a Bond HEaring in which he took an oath. So, you really haven't proved a goddamned thing...MORON! Let me know if there is ever a moment where your IQ is larger than your Shoe size. Not that you would recognize it since most morons don't even know they are a moron. Like you.


nice try...The questions was asked are you under oath at a bond hearing..here follow




Red1966 said:


> Maybe perjury, I don't know, are you under oath at a bail hearing?





UncleBuck said:


> no, they just let you lie with no consequence
> 
> yes, you are under oath at a bail hearing.





NoDrama said:


> LOL no, you are not under any kind of Oath because most of the time you don't get to speak. Its a BAIL HEARING not an inquiry of evidence. I assume you have NEVER been arrested nor have you ever sat in a courtroom when they do Bail Hearings.


 ouchhhh


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd be interested to know what motorcycle gang is notorious for diddling kids because i've never heard of a motorcycle gang that wouldn't kill a child molestor....


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 2, 2012)

If your running after me, in any part of this country, at night, and you don't expect a bad outcome, its on YOU what happens. I am sorry, but if someone is running after me, they obviously want to engage. Its my RIGHT whether I am a "criminal or not" to flee, or fight. 

Zimmerman should have known, if he was such a expert at community watch, that usually when the POLICE are running after you, they clearly identify themselves. If I dont here "police" I don't stop. Who the fek would in a right mind.
He's damn luck that was a young person and not some 30 year old that would have certainly been the end to you and your attempt to police your neighborhood. Leave the policing, to those qualified, not some vigilante qwak with a gun. 

If he's not able to tell the courts the truth, he obviously is not all that bright. 

Either way, he'll get some sort of conviction and be sent to prison. More than likely will be off'd there or off'd in the streets. I guess Zimmerman can only ask himself one question....Who's The fuckin Police, NOW. Rot in a shit bed in the darkest depths of hell.

This country has the largest prison population in the world, you really think we need more feking policing????? Let the police do what we pay them to do, and we wouldn't have this stain of time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> LOL no, you are not under any kind of Oath because most of the time you don't get to speak. Its a BAIL HEARING not an inquiry of evidence. I assume you have NEVER been arrested nor have you ever sat in a courtroom when they do Bail Hearings.


dude, i watched the bail hearing. everyone who testified got sworn in.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Even I was aware of the cash they had as a result of these donations when he made bond. the prosecuter wasn't?


the prosecutor knew the fund was there, but they had no way of proving that the zimms were lying when they said they didn't know what was in it.

but later, they got recorded conversations between the zimms in jail discussing exactly what was in it.

that's all it boils down to.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 2, 2012)

zimmerdouche "what a tangled web we weave, when first we practice to deceive "...fight your case from the inside asshole


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'd be interested to know what motorcycle gang is notorious for diddling kids because i've never heard of a motorcycle gang that wouldn't kill a child molestor....


http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2011-09-06/bangalore/30118045_1_molesters-biker-police-officer

http://www.askmen.com/top_10/entertainment/top-10-notorious-biker-gangs_10.html

there are about About 45,100,000 results (0.51 seconds) but i think you are capable of using google, rain-*bro*.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just going to ask real quick...are either one of you mods? lol...

It's just odd that it's talked about like someone just goes "OK mod! Ban so and so!" Seems....a bit backwards...


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Just going to ask real quick...are either one of you mods? lol...
> 
> It's just odd that it's talked about like someone just goes "OK mod! Ban so and so!" Seems....a bit backwards...



Only a global mod can ban and he is crying right to roli at the top.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I already told you that diddlers like you make me bitter. On purpose too !!
> 
> Thanks for the ban. The plus will be I will not have to be trolled by the likes of you anymore !!!


you know i'm no diddler. that's just your projection.

when i started throwing the accusation back at you the other day, you NEVER denied it.

lol. bye!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you know i'm no diddler. that's just your projection.
> 
> when i started throwing the accusation back at you the other day, you NEVER denied it.
> 
> lol. bye!


Hey Diddler,
I was not the one that accused you first. All I did was ask and you never denied it like I have. Then you projected it on me.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> just got tired of you ruining other people's threads because you're butt hurt that i trolled your gay lover brick top a year ago or something.
> 
> seriously dude, you're fucking pathetic. definitely the most pathetic "biker" ever. you must have the thinnest skin of any human alive.



You are the one that got a thread deleted the other day. Not me. I was minding my own business when you came diddling along to troll me....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

I actually think I did find him on this site...and it concerns me...


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I actually think I did find him on this site...and it concerns me...


He is a sicko and it does not surprise me.
Be back later if I haven't been banned....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

But it'd help if I knew the circumstances better. Like this one says the guy (Who is called "Bandy", interesting, since he said his name is "andy") targets minor females, the one involved in the crime being 13 years old.... Now i'm on a mission flipping through all the pictures on all the sex offender registration sites.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Hey Diddler,
> I was not the one that accused you first. All I did was ask and you never denied it like I have. Then you projected it on me.


i'll give you full credit for being the first person i have ever seen talk about kiddy diddling on a pot growing website.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You are the one that got a thread deleted the other day. Not me. I was minding my own business when you came diddling along to troll me....


like you have been doing for a thousand posts now?

LOL!


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the prosecutor knew the fund was there, but they had no way of proving that the zimms were lying when they said they didn't know what was in it.
> 
> but later, they got recorded conversations between the zimms in jail discussing exactly what was in it.
> 
> that's all it boils down to.


Yea, I know. I just would hate to see him get convicted over details, just the same as seeing him walk over easily overlooked details.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Why UncleButt, you got something against gays?


no problem with gays. i do have a problem with people that follow me around for over a thousand posts spreading despicable lies about me.

you're no better with the spreading lies part, but at least you don't follow me around like a lost puppy.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the prosecutor knew the fund was there, but they had no way of proving that the zimms were lying when they said they didn't know what was in it. but later, they got recorded conversations between the zimms in jail discussing exactly what was in it. that's all it boils down to.


 If the conversation was taped AFTER the hearing, then it isn't evidence they knew about it DURING the hearing. His lawyer should have pointed that out.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no problem with gays. i do have a problem with people that follow me around for over a thousand posts spreading despicable lies about me.
> 
> you're no better with the spreading lies part, but at least you don't follow me around like a lost puppy.


IDk if they are lies or not, but its pretty obvious the majority of this community really supports you not being around. Nuisance, immature, argumentative, eccentric, egotistical, life's downtrodden....we've all got the same picture here of ya, and its one your own stubborn self has painted. Well done.

No worries, its in the works, you will be gone before to long. You've got miles of rope. Enjoy fate mate, it should serve you well.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> IDk if they are lies or not, but its pretty obvious the majority of this community really supports you not being around. Nuisance, immature, argumentative, eccentric, egotistical, life's downtrodden....just some few thoughts that come to mind
> 
> No worries, its in the works, you will be gone before to long. You've got miles of rope. Enjoy fate mate, it should serve you well.


Just answer flat out Buck...did you have sex with a minor after you were no longer a minor yourself??


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no problem with gays. i do have a problem with people that follow me around for over a thousand posts spreading despicable lies about me. you're no better with the spreading lies part, but at least you don't follow me around like a lost puppy.


 Are you sure? You use it as an insult. So you don't like gays and Hispanics. You're not the "Progressive" you pretend to be. Racist and homophobic. Have to keep that in mind.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> If the conversation was taped AFTER the hearing, then it isn't evidence they knew about it DURING the hearing. His lawyer should have pointed that out.


the conversations were recorded before the hearings, actually. they are on tape discussing exactly how much was in that fund before the bond hearing, in coded language no less. then they swore under oath that they didn't know how much was in the fund.

do you bother to inform yourself before speaking up?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Just answer flat out Buck...did you have sex with a minor after you were no longer a minor yourself??


i've already said no a million times, you'd have to be dumber than a box of rocks not to see that he's just following me around like a lost puppy trolling me.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i've already said no a million times, you'd have to be dumber than a box of rocks not to see that he's just following me around like a lost puppy trolling me.


Sounds like karma's a bitch after all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Sounds like karma's a bitch after all.


that might be true if i ever followed someone around falsely accusing them of being a pedo, but that ain't the case buddy.

gyro is just super upset that i trolled his bloviating buddy brick top in a troll thread.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the conversations were recorded before the hearings, actually. they are on tape discussing exactly how much was in that fund before the bond hearing, in coded language no less. then they swore under oath that they didn't know how much was in the fund. do you bother to inform yourself before speaking up?





UncleBuck said:


> the prosecutor knew the fund was there, but they had no way of proving that the zimms were lying when they said they didn't know what was in it. but LATER, they got recorded conversations between the zimms in jail discussing exactly what was in it. that's all it boils down to.


 You said LATER. It's my fault you're not accurate?


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that might be true if i ever followed someone around falsely accusing them of being a pedo, but that ain't the case buddy.
> 
> gyro is just super upset that i trolled his bloviating buddy brick top in a troll thread.


So you did some trolling, and now are whinning that your being trolled. Immature, move on. Don't like it, maybe you should learn to treat others how you would like to be treated here at RIU UB. 

You can be a cool dude, but you can also be a epic troll. 

Its not what you say, but how you say it, that will matter most. Buddy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Are you sure? You use it as an insult. So you don't like gays and Hispanics. You're not the "Progressive" you pretend to be. Racist and homophobic. Have to keep that in mind.


i wish gyro and brick all the happiness in the world together.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> You said LATER. It's my fault you're not accurate?


yes, they got the conversations, which were recorded before the bond hearing, LATER on, after the bond hearing.

why is this so hard to understand for you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> So you did some trolling, and now are whinning that your being trolled. Immature, move on. Don't like it, maybe you should learn to treat others how you would like to be treated here at RIU UB.
> 
> You can be a cool dude, but you can also be a epic troll.
> 
> Its not what you say, but how you say it, that will matter most. Buddy.


so i rick roll a few people, and that makes it right that someone follows me for a thousand+ posts calling me a pedo?

false equivalence.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, they got the conversations, which were recorded before the bond hearing, LATER on, after the bond hearing. why is this so hard to understand for you?


 "they had no way of proving that the zimms were lying when they said they didn't know what was in it. but LATER, they got recorded conversations".......................................................................................................................................^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Because this is what you said.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> "they had no way of proving that the zimms were lying when they said they didn't know what was in it. but LATER, they got recorded conversations".......................................................................................................................................^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Because this is what you said.


i know you like to bicker, so let me explain it to you again.

at the time of the bond hearing, the prosecution had not been made privy to the recorded conversations between zimm and wifey zimm.

but LATER, they got those recorded conversations, which contradicted the zimms' sworn testimony during the bond hearing.

confusing, i know.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so i rick roll a few people, and that makes it right that someone follows me for a thousand+ posts calling me a pedo?
> 
> false equivalence.


You have gotta be one of the most shot people on RIU. You admitted you trolled, then change it to "rick roll" a few people

Self Admitted Troll

Yet I have the "false equivalence" somehow....right.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i know you like to bicker, so let me explain it to you again. at the time of the bond hearing, the prosecution had not been made privy to the recorded conversations between zimm and wifey zimm. but LATER, they got those recorded conversations, which contradicted the zimms' sworn testimony during the bond hearing. confusing, i know.


 So you blame me for your misstatement?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> So you blame me for your misstatement?


i blame you for either....

a) your poor reading comprehension

or 

b) purposely misunderstanding after i explained it quite clearly, linked you to an article about it, and you professed to have understood the situation.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i blame you for either.... a) your poor reading comprehension or b) purposely misunderstanding after i explained it quite clearly, linked you to an article about it, and you professed to have understood the situation.


 Don't blame me for your lack of writing skills. I understood it as you stated it. Now you're trying to pretend you said something different. Lame. A legend in your own mind. Delusions of adequacy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> I agreed with you and you're correcting me! Ha HA HA Ha!





Red1966 said:


> If the conversation was taped AFTER the hearing, then it isn't evidence they knew about it DURING the hearing. His lawyer should have pointed that out.





Red1966 said:


> Don't blame me for your lack of writing skills. I understood it as you stated it. Now you're trying to pretend you said something different. Lame. A legend in your own mind. Delusions of adequacy.


quote 1: you understand the situation and we are in agreement that zimmfam lied under oath.

quote 2: you magically regress in your understanding after initially agreeing with me.

quote 3: you try to play dumb.

seriously dude, you're more transparent than a chain link fence.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> quote 1: you understand the situation and we are in agreement that zimmfam lied under oath.
> 
> quote 2: you magically regress in your understanding after initially agreeing with me.
> 
> ...


In this instance, UB, I must disagree. The post in contention hinges (in my analysis) on the ambiguous word "got". Sometimes being gracious is a good thing imo. cn


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 2, 2012)

londonfog said:


> nice try...The questions was asked are you under oath at a bond hearing..here follow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOST of the time, not all of the time, if the judge is going to hear you speak then you go under oath, but generally only your lawyer ever has anything to say in a bail hearing.

DUUUUUUH!!!!


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 2, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> IDk if they are lies or not, but its pretty obvious the majority of this community really supports you not being around. Nuisance, immature, argumentative, eccentric, egotistical, life's downtrodden....we've all got the same picture here of ya, and its one your own stubborn self has painted. Well done.
> 
> No worries, its in the works, you will be gone before to long. You've got miles of rope. Enjoy fate mate, it should serve you well.


Dude, if UB weren't around this place would be much more boring, He has support from me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> In this instance, UB, I must disagree. The post in contention hinges (in my analysis) on the ambiguous word "got". Sometimes being gracious is a good thing imo. cn


i could have added a qualifier at the end to reinforce the point that the recorded conversations obtained after the bond hearing took place before it, but seeing as how red already understood the situation, and demonstrably so, it is apparent that he is just a little upset and stirring up shit where there is none.

grace is not my forte.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Dude, if UB weren't around this place would be much more boring, He has support from me.


he has a point though, the trolling can go over the top and sideways at times.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> MOST of the time, not all of the time, if the judge is going to hear you speak then you go under oath, but generally only your lawyer ever has anything to say in a bail hearing.
> 
> DUUUUUUH!!!!


Yaawwwnnnnn ... you still trying to save face. Do I need to show you what the conversation was again. You were wrong, but you did learn something today..Now move forward.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 2, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Yaawwwnnnnn ... you still trying to save face. Do I need to show you what the conversation was again. You were wrong, but you did learn something today..Now move forward.


Save face? LOL I aint Chinese you hick.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Dude, if UB weren't around this place would be much more boring, He has support from me.


Me too...UB gave me an awesome deal on a treadmill.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 2, 2012)

Forum Troll Anatomy


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i could have added a qualifier at the end to reinforce the point that the recorded conversations obtained after the bond hearing took place before it, but seeing as how red already understood the situation, and demonstrably so, it is apparent that he is just a little upset and stirring up shit where there is none. grace is not my forte.


 You assume too much. I understood exactly what you said the first time. Now you try to pretend you said something you didn't say, and blame me for your error. You want to call me a faggot or spic now, or maybe both?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> You assume too much. I understood exactly what you said the first time. Now you try to pretend you said something you didn't say, and blame me for your error. You want to call me a faggot or spic now, or maybe both?


u seem angry.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> u seem angry.


 No, I'm enjoying this. lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> No, I'm enjoying this. lol


of course you are. i bet you are just enthralled to be defending a known liar.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he has a point though, the trolling can go over the top and sideways at times.


Hey I gave him credit where it's due. 

" You can be a cool dude, but you can also be a epic troll"....props on the acknowledgement. 730 pages...half being senseless bickering, which is all fine and dandy, the other half, epic trolling. 

I just don't see any possible way that anyone can have a logical discussion with anyone, when shit goes to trolling. It becomes personal, instead of just conversational. Shouldn't be this way. Practice some conservatism, don't always have to rebut with something. Its always a choice to just ignore the negative, and address what should be, the conversation at hand. 

With that, I will gladly apologize for my actions, and my comments to you UB. Like I said, you can be a very cool dude, and I have personally enjoyed many threads with you involved. 

Reading back, I also apologize for zeroing you out. I understand you were being trolled and you gave it back. Don't blame ya, but you should know better m8. Your a veteran here, fighting fire with fire, breeds more fire. With my post as proof, it doesn't matter whom it is, if one trolls, both with troll, then it spins outta hand. 

I applaud the fact that we can move on.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> of course you are. i bet you are just enthralled to be defending a known liar.


uuuuuuuuh, pretty much everyone has lied.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> of course you are. i bet you are just enthralled to be defending a known liar.


 ???? I wasn't defending you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> uuuuuuuuh, pretty much everyone has lied.


under oath?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> ???? I wasn't defending you?


!!!! , # cool random question marks?

") % i'm ron burgundy! \\\


----------



## londonfog (Jun 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> uuuuuuuuh, pretty much everyone has lied.


I have dealt only in the facts.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 2, 2012)

unclebuck said:


> !!!! , # cool random question marks? ") % i'm ron burgundy! \\\


 ............... Fail.................


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bedtime, good night.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 2, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I have dealt only in the facts.


You lie all the time, WTF I must catch you in a whopper about once a week.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You lie all the time, WTF I must catch you in a whopper about once a week.


Mmm whoppers...


----------



## londonfog (Jun 3, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You lie all the time, WTF I must catch you in a whopper about once a week.


Pictures or you lie


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 3, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> WTF I must catch you in a whopper about once a week.





londonfog said:


> Pictures or you lie


----------



## BA142 (Jun 3, 2012)

Who's the sock puppet? Finshaggy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2012)

BA142 said:


> Who's the sock puppet? Finshaggy?


i'm guessing rainbowbrite/gyroscope/who knows who else...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2012)

nothing more original to say?

seriously dude, you're embarrassing yourself now.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 3, 2012)

Man, this thread is getting weird!


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn, I always miss the action!


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 4, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Damn, I always miss the action!


Thank fuck Bucky quoted it up so we could get a snapshot incase we missed it


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 4, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Thank fuck Bucky quoted it up so we could get a snapshot incase we missed it


Wasn't that nice of him ?


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 4, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Wasn't that nice of him ?


Eh...yeah? That's what I said already, retard.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 4, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Eh...yeah? That's what I said already, retard.


Eh no. You said "thank fuck", dummy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2012)

watch out harrekin, you may have a thin-skinned gay-you following you around for a while.


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 4, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Eh no. You said "thank fuck", dummy.


And there is clearly the implication. Maybe youre not retarded, I suppose it wouldn't be your fault tho. 

So are you wilfully ignorant or just a "dum-dum"?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 4, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> And there is clearly the implication. Maybe youre not retarded, I suppose it wouldn't be your fault tho.
> 
> So are you wilfully ignorant or just a "dum-dum"?


So if you're a dummy and I'm a dum-dum, does that mean you are my long lost cousin across the pond ? lol


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 4, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> So if you're a dummy and I'm a dum-dum, does that mean you are my long lost cousin across the pond ? lol


I retorted and swept away your accusation of me being a "dummy". You just wear your dunce-hat proudly tho


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 4, 2012)

god damn...this is where the heavy weight trolls hang out. i'm outta here.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 4, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I retarded and swept away your accusation of me being a "dummy". You just wear your dunce-hat proudly tho


Cousin Dummy !!
How have you been ?
Damn I've missed you.


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 4, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Cousin Dummy !!
> How have you been ?
> Damn I've missed you.


You're no good at this, editing quotes again? 

In the words of the Great Charlie Sheen:
"WEAK!"


----------



## londonfog (Jun 4, 2012)

Charlie Sheen RoCkStAr

[youtube]9QS0q3mGPGg[/youtube]


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 4, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You're no good at this, editing quotes again?
> 
> In the words of the Great Charlie Sheen:
> "WEAK!"


^^^Lame^^^
LOL


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 4, 2012)

Bucky,

I just lost all respect. I thought you were a bad ass and got Gyroscope banned?


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 4, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Bucky
> 
> I just lost all respect. I thought you were a bad ass and got Gyroscope banned?


Gyro probably threatened to bugger the admin's kids and got his ban lifted as a result. 

Pity it didn't stick, Gyro is no fun, he posts like a retard and never says anything vaguely original or funny...It's a waste of the sites bandwidth if you ask me.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 4, 2012)

@ Harlequin,
I'm glad no one asked you then cousin dummy !


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 4, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Gyro probably threatened to bugger the admin's kids and got his ban lifted as a result.
> 
> Pity it didn't stick, Gyro is no fun, he posts like a retard and never says anything vaguely original or funny...It's a waste of the sites bandwidth if you ask me.


LOL
You said bugger, Limey.


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 4, 2012)

Come on guys. Don't make me have to close this "epic" thread.

Let's stay on topic and stop the personal attacks please.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Come on guys. Don't make me have to close this "epic" thread.
> 
> Let's stay on topic and stop the personal attacks please.


easier solution: delete gyroscope's failtrolling and ban him.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> easier solution: delete gyroscope's failtrolling and ban him.


Make up your mind. The other day you banned me then you didn't. Now you're gonna ban me again ? And I thought we were friends....


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> easier solution: delete gyroscope's failtrolling and ban him.


i don't deal in deletes or bans.


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 4, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Make up your mind. The other day you banned me then you didn't. Now you're gonna ban me again ? And I thought we were friends....


UB didn't ban you.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> UB didn't ban you.


I know. He just kept threatening me the other day with it...


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I know. He just kept threatening me the other day with it...


i must've missed that exchange. Not uncommon given my work hours lately.

From the exchanges i've seen, you both push the line sometimes. Not mine to decide though.


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> LOL
> You said bugger, Limey.


"Limey" is a term for an English person, retard. 

Another mundane and ineffectual post from you..."yo momma" must be so proud of the window-licker she raised.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> "Limey" is a term for an English person, retard.
> 
> Another mundane and ineffectual post from you..."yo momma" must be so proud of the window-licker she raised.


So you are not a limey ? Why do you speak like one then, dummy ?


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> So you are not a limey ? Why do you speak like one then, dummy ?


*facepalm*

Perhaps you should Google words that you don't understand before saying them, it'll make you look like less of a "bicycle helmet in the bath" wearer in future. 

All you have to do is go to www.google.com type in "definition <insert word>" and click search. 

Amazing the "internets" are these days.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 5, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Not mine to decide though.


Be a men.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCRiF2Z6-gA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 5, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Be a men.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCRiF2Z6-gA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


That took a LONG time to get to the "be a man" part!

Good thing i'm high and watched the whole thing


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> easier solution: delete gyroscope's failtrolling and ban him.



Do us all a favor Mods and do the same thing to UB


16000 plus post in just 2 years you know hes a troll


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Do us all a favor Mods and do the same thing to UB
> 
> 
> 16000 plus post in just 2 years you know hes a troll


im so glad the like button is back, and NO FUCKING DOUBT! i always say that!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> im so glad the like button is back, and NO FUCKING DOUBT! i always say that!


fluoride.

.....


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fluoride.
> 
> .....


 I rest my case.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I rest my case.


the fluoride conspiracy.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 5, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Do us all a favor Mods and do the same thing to UB
> 
> 
> 16000 plus post in just 2 years you know hes a troll


I could probably beat his post count in about a month, but I use an Android.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;xhZRqPPTNjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhZRqPPTNjE[/video]


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Awesome, on my nightstand I've got a 40 S&W Sig loaded with prefragmented Mag-Safe rounds in a biometric flip open safe for just that purpose. You're far more controlled than I am, if I woke up to an intruder in my home, he'd have two in his pump before you could say "Bob's your uncle".


Biggest piece of shit gun Smith and wesson ever sold

No seriously

Its just a step above that crap Hi Point makes

You will be lucky to hit anything 10 feet from you with its fucked up trigger pull

And as far as your scenario

You are going to be blind after the first shot

And deaf


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 5, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> Biggest piece of shit gun Smith and wesson ever sold
> 
> No seriously
> 
> ...



Dont take much stock in what you are saying at all.
Can put all 10 rounds from my Hi-POINT carbine all in a quarter size hole.
Same with the matching pistal,It is the shooter more than the gun so you suck.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Dont take much stock in what you are saying at all.
> Can put all 10 rounds from my Hi-POINT carbine all in a quarter size hole.
> Same with the matching pistal,It is the shooter more than the gun so you suck.


Brother owns a gunstore
With a range.

I have put more lead downrange than you ever will
he has lots of rental guns you can try out

But he doesnt have sigmas or hipoints to rent 
He doesnt want the white trash gangbangers who buy those pieces of shit to know just how bad they are


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 5, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> Brother owns a gunstore
> With a range.
> 
> I have put more lead downrange than you ever will
> ...




Yep thats why my friends who happen to be cops have hi-points right !!!!

But you know all it seems and have done things that others have not(In your own little mind maybe)


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2012)

Really Police carry these?

Must be there throwaway gun

here is a google search for you
https://www.google.com/search?q=police+department+hi+point+firearms&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-Address&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7ADSA_enUS422

Doesnt seem to be a single police department in the country that packs the junk you rely on


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 5, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> Really Police carry these?
> 
> Must be there throwaway gun
> 
> ...



Where did i say they carry them douchebag !!!
I said they have them,And they are used for home and in their own cars.
You dont know how to read very well do you.
Make shit up as you go huh.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Where did i say they carry them douchebag !!!
> I said they have them,And they are used for home and in their own cars.
> You dont know how to read very well do you.
> Make shit up as you go huh.


Of course they have them
How hard is it to confiscate one off some little punk that carrys one

Im surprised Zimmerman didnt have one

But if he did
martin would still be alive today


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 5, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> Of course they have them
> How hard is it to confiscate one off some little punk that carrys one
> 
> Im surprised Zimmerman didnt have one
> ...




Amazing i bought mine at the same time my cop friend did.

Look dumbass you can have your mind made up but it is the shooter more than the gun.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jun 5, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Amazing i bought mine at the same time my cop friend did.
> 
> Look dumbass you can have your mind made up but it is the shooter more than the gun.


ya ok
you got the bigger E penis

Now take your baggy pants and your sideways baseball cap and get back in your trailer


----------



## londonfog (Jun 5, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Yep thats why my friends who happen to be cops have hi-points right !!!!
> 
> But you know all it seems and have done things that others have not(In your own little mind maybe)


My friends are 37th level ghost ninjas ...I win


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 5, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Amazing i bought mine at the same time my cop friend did.
> 
> Look dumbass you can have your mind made up but it is the shooter more than the gun.


Doctor Richard Gatling just rolled in his grave.​


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

Let's say we take up a collection for Zimms legal defense fund !!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Let's say we take up a collection for Zimms legal defense fund !!


Can I lie about how much I'm going to donate?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Can I lie about how much I'm going to donate?


If it's your lie, you can tell it like you want- right. LOL


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Gyro probably threatened to bugger the admin's kids and got his ban lifted as a result. Pity it didn't stick, Gyro is no fun, he posts like a retard and never says anything vaguely original or funny...It's a waste of the sites bandwidth if you ask me.


 See my sig.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

I think if I had "threatened to bugger the admins kids", I would have really been banned, LOL. Harlequin cracks me up !!


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I think if I had "threatened to bugger the admins kids", I would have really been banned, LOL. Harlequin cracks me up !!


You're like the miraculous offspring of a gay night between Tafbang and Duke Anthony, or in the words of Antoine Dodson "you are so dumb, you are really dumb, for real".


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

@Harlequin,

LOL
Thanks for another laugh, Dummy.


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> @Harlequin,
> 
> LOL
> Thanks for another laugh, Dummy.


You just keep coming back for more, it's difficult to help myself.

Just a little FYI, a Harlequin is actually a word and again not particularly relevant. 

Try harder not to be the dumbest shit giraffe in the salad, yeah?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

@ Harlequin,

Hey. I have to log out for a few hours, but don't let that stop you from flaming me with your lame name calling in my absence. You are no Buck, that's for sure, but you do crack me up !!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> The douche-fag must be obsessed with me, he just can't help but keep trying to fail-troll me, I can't make a post without him replying some gay shit afterwards.
> 
> Buck was right, he does just sort of try "latch on".


he has abandonment issues.

his momma left him at an early age to work as a fuck slut in a cheap nicaraguan whorehouse.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You just keep coming back for more, it's difficult to help myself.
> 
> Just a little FYI, a Harlequin is actually a word and again not particularly relevant.
> 
> Try harder not to be the dumbest shit giraffe in the salad, yeah?


Nice edit H, 
Funny that when I say Harlequin, you respond. You are gonna be easier to train than the other blow hard on here. Dummy.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

[h=1]GEORGE ZIMMERMAN HAS BEEN WRONGFULLY SENT BACK TO JAIL![/h]
GEORGE HAS BEEN SENT BACK TO JAIL TO PLEASE THE MEDIA AND PEOPLE LIKE AL SHARPTON! GEORGE ZIMMERMAN NEEDS OUR HELP MORE THAN EVER!
DONATE TODAY! 
DON'T LET THE MEDIA CONVICT AN INNOCENT MAN!
REAL AMERICANS WON'T STAND FOR THIS INJUSTICE!

DONATE TODAY!

http://www.george-zimmerman-defense-fund.com/


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 5, 2012)

> DON'T LET THE MEDIA CONVICT AN INNOCENT MAN!


The media can't convict so your statement is misleading.



> REAL AMERICANS WON'T STAND FOR THIS INJUSTICE!


FUCK YOU! by virtue of the fact that I don't call in to question your patriotism, I would guess I'm a MORE REAL AMERICAN THAN YOU.

fox News watching idiot.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Nice edit H,
> Funny that when I say Harlequin, you respond. You are gonna be easier to train than the other blow hard on here. Dummy.


Why is it you type of people have a fascination with clowns? I think we should get someone to search the crawl space under your parents' house you live in.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> The media can't convict so your statement is misleading.
> If it wasn't for the media, he would not be on trial.
> FUCK YOU!
> FUCK YOU TOO !!
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Why is it you type of people have a fascination with clowns?


Are you saying H is a clown ??


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Are you saying H is a clown ??


Seriously? I think I'll let Harrekin explain it to you.


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Mi6vAXv0KrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi6vAXv0KrA[/video]


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry Liberals. Zimmerman is a hero. Neighborhood being robbed by black teens in hoodies. 8 times in the past two months. Another black visitor in a hoodie hops a fence to a community he doesn't live at. Is approached by neighborhood watch guy, attacks neighborhood watch guy to impress girlfriend. Smashes neighborhood watch guys head on pavement trying to kill him. Gets shot dead. 

There have been no more break-ins in the neighborhood since Trayvon was shot.


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Jun 5, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> Brother owns a gunstore
> With a range.
> 
> I have put more lead downrange than you ever will
> ...


I thought those guns were popular with the monkeys?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Seriously? I think I'll let Harrekin explain it to you.


I take it back. Please don't get my cousin the dummy stirred up again !


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Jun 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> We don't carry guns around, my country isnt quite as fucked as yours, so it's extremely unlikely I'll ever face that situation.
> 
> Nice try tho.



The country you won't mention? LOL. Must be a real paradise.


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Jun 5, 2012)

George Zimmerman/Reginald Denny 2012


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 5, 2012)

JustAnotherHead said:


> George Zimmerman/Reginald Denny 2012


Reginald Denny would've done well to have been armed.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 5, 2012)

> The media can't convict so your statement is misleading.
> If it wasn't for the media, he would not be on trial.


So murdering a teenager had nothing to do with it? I think it would be more accurate to say If he didn't murder trayvon, he wouldn't be on trial. the media had nothing to do with the events that occured that night. What they have to do with it now doesn't change the events only shines a light on them. that seems to be the part Z supporters have a problem with.



> did not question your lack of patriotism. Just a C&P from Zimms website.


I should have known.


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Jun 5, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Reginald Denny would've done well to have been armed.



If he would have defended himself the liberals would have him brought up on charges of racism.


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 5, 2012)

JustAnotherHead said:


> If he would have defended himself the liberals would have him brought up on charges of racism.


Possibly. But the video would've justified it in any jury's mind imo.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> So murdering a teenager had nothing to do with it? I think it would be more accurate to say If he didn't murder trayvon, he wouldn't be on trial. the media had nothing to do with the events that occured that night. What they have to do with it now doesn't change the events only shines a light on them. that seems to be the part Z supporters have a problem with.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known.


So can we count on you for a $20 then ???


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 5, 2012)

> If he would have defended himself the liberals would have him brought up on charges of racism.


Hmmmm, don't forget to thank the progressive, liberals for MMJ. I won't forget to thank a right wing gun nut for killing kids to send a message to the others. K


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> So can we count on you for a $20 then ???



It sure would be ironic if that money that was sent to him, that he lied about is what convicts him. Your 20 bucks was just a few inches of rope to hang himself with! Would have sent him $ if I know he would hang himself with it.


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 5, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Hmmmm, don't forget to thank the progressive, liberals for MMJ. I won't forget to thank a right wing gun nut for killing kids to send a message to the others. K


Interesting POV imo.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 5, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Hmmmm, don't forget to thank the progressive, liberals for MMJ. I won't forget to thank a right wing gun nut for killing kids to send a message to the others. K


I'll be sure to send the republicans a thank you card for mmj in your name anyway.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> It sure would be ironic if that money that was sent to him, that he lied about is what convicts him. Your 20 bucks was just a few inches of rope to hang himself with! Would have sent him $ if I know he would hang himself with it.


It's not too late. 
http://www.george-zimmerman-defense-fund.com/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 5, 2012)

JustAnotherHead said:


> Sorry Liberals. Zimmerman is a hero. Neighborhood being robbed by black teens in hoodies. 8 times in the past two months. Another black visitor in a hoodie hops a fence to a community he doesn't live at. Is approached by neighborhood watch guy, attacks neighborhood watch guy to impress girlfriend. Smashes neighborhood watch guys head on pavement trying to kill him. Gets shot dead.
> 
> There have been no more break-ins in the neighborhood since Trayvon was shot.



So that's how they rationalize it..

:goes to Alaska shouting "FUCK PEOPLE":


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Jun 5, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So that's how they rationalize it..
> 
> :goes to Alaska shouting "FUCK PEOPLE":


True. Whenever someone is bashing my head into the pavement I think about how i'm going to rationalize killing the guy trying to murder me.

Nice Avatar, is that a hoodie?


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 5, 2012)

> Nice Avatar, is that a hoodie?



funny shit right there! lol


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 5, 2012)

JustAnotherHead said:


> The country you won't mention? LOL. Must be a real paradise.


It's right under my avatar, is it just me or do the noobs keep getting dumber and dumber on this forum?

EDIT: But for the record; if they let us smoke pot, buy drink 24 hours a day and stopped taxing working people to pay welfare to people who have never worked...then yeah, it'd be pretty much perfect.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> yeah, it'd be pretty much perfect.


Then you'd still only be able to eat potatoes.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol........


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 6, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Then you'd still only be able to eat potatoes.


Pity more Americans dont eat them regularly as opposed to chemical filled greasy shite, you's wouldnt all be such dumb, fat fucks then


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 6, 2012)

150 years ago, The U.S. was the tallest country. Now we're the widest. Why? Jobs went from farming to office work, and we started eating condensed food. Nothing raw has 2,000 calories.


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Jun 6, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Pity more Americans dont eat them regularly as opposed to chemical filled greasy shite, you's wouldnt all be such dumb, fat fucks then


These fat fucks will win the most gold medals in London this summer.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 6, 2012)

JustAnotherHead said:


> True. Whenever someone is bashing my head into the pavement I think about how i'm going to rationalize killing the guy trying to murder me.
> 
> Nice Avatar, is that a hoodie?


The guy confronting the guy trying to leave is the victim. 

That's the rationalization.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 6, 2012)

JustAnotherHead said:


> If he would have defended himself the liberals would have him brought up on charges of racism.


He fucked up by stopping. I would've plowed through and cried drunk! A couple classes and Valois...


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 6, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Americans only win at Olympic sports that have been invented in America.



Total gold medals
Usa:1016
Soviets:473
Germany:336
Ireland:8


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 6, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Pity more Americans dont eat them regularly as opposed to chemical filled greasy shite, you's wouldnt all be such dumb, fat fucks then


I'm a vegan, remember? I make all my food from scratch. Has that Irish whiskey killed those few remaining brain cells?

At least here in America we don't count to potato.

I try to limit my starch and sugar. A potato is one step away from pure sugar. To get my energy I eats lots of nuts, avocado, olives and coconut. When you eat no animal fats, plant fats don't tend to bind to the animal fats which I don't eat. 

Animal fats bind easily to your animal fat. Plant animal fats bind easily to food animal fats, which then bind to your own fat. Plant fats don't tend to make vegans fat like lard ass meat eaters. When was the last time you saw a vegan fat ass?


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 6, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> To get my energy I eats lots of nuts...


I bet you do...


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh man. That's just wrong....


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol.......


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

lol...........


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 6, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I'm a vegan, remember? I make all my food from scratch. Has that Irish whiskey killed those few remaining brain cells?
> 
> At least here in America we don't count to potato.
> 
> ...



Yea, well after seeing Bill Clinton (he's a vegan) on television today, I say he needs a Mcd #1 supersized! He looks like he's 80.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 6, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> So murdering a teenager had nothing to do with it? I think it would be more accurate to say If he didn't murder trayvon, he wouldn't be on trial. the media had nothing to do with the events that occured that night. What they have to do with it now doesn't change the events only shines a light on them. that seems to be the part Z supporters have a problem with.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known.


What Murder? For it to be murder there has to be malice aforethought. i.e. Zimm followed Martin expressly for the purpose of killing him. Prove that one LOL


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 6, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> I'm a vegan, remember? I make all my food from scratch. Has that Irish whiskey killed those few remaining brain cells?
> 
> At least here in America we don't count to potato.
> 
> ...


All you need to be fat is to take in more calories than you burn, doesn't matter whether they are plant or animal based. 

Plenty of fat ass vegans around, plenty of skinny meat eaters around.
http://veganhope.com/2010/01/11/yes-im-a-fat-vegan/

how much energy do you get from sucking and licking nuts?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 6, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> All you need to be fat is to take in more calories than you burn, doesn't matter whether they are plant or animal based.
> 
> Plenty of fat ass vegans around, plenty of skinny meat eaters around.
> http://veganhope.com/2010/01/11/yes-im-a-fat-vegan/
> ...


I understand your point. All you need to do to ruin a perfect salad is some good 'ol ranch dressing. Eating raw plants WITHOUT adding concentrated lard is a sure way to lose wait. A thousand calories of meat isn't a huge serving when compared to 1,000 calories of spinach, or beans, or the like. Sure, you could eat whole avocados all day, but realistically, if you ate raw plant matter only, it would be a chore to consume more than 2,500 calories. I won't even get started on meat conditions in the USA. 

And artery condition is another concern. Skinny people who wolf down Big Mac's are skinny, but sick. Plaque in the arteries sucks I hear. Fat in plant matter is scarcer than meat. I'm cool off of taking pills or drinking shit tasting shakes over a serving of some steak however.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 6, 2012)

Funny how this thread has morphed from a discussion about Trayvon into hints from Heloise and diet tips.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 6, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> What Murder? For it to be murder there has to be malice aforethought. i.e. Zimm followed Martin expressly for the purpose of killing him. Prove that one LOL


well "these assholes always get away" sounds like intent, but manslaughter would work for me just the same.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 6, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Funny how this thread has morphed from a discussion about Trayvon into hints from Heloise and diet tips.


Perhaps in his memory we can invent a measurement. 7.5ml = 1 Treyvon

Add 2 Treyvon's of paprika to the...

Dilute 10 Treyvon's per gallon...


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 6, 2012)

I agree, I have never tried to paint a picture of Z as a cold blooded killer. I do believe he is guilty of a crime much like a drunk driver who mows someone over. there wasn't intent (although following someone with a gun?) there was negligence IMHO. I think the police fucked up not investigating the scene with more scrutiny. I also think the Martin family is entitled to know what happened to their son and have a court do it's best to give all parties involved a chance at getting to the truth.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 6, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Funny how this thread has morphed from a discussion about Trayvon into hints from Heloise and diet tips.


Remember a good thread always includes a recipe or two.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 6, 2012)

1. Take one wannabe cop
2. add one wannabe thug
3. stir vigorously....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> ...wannabe thug...


how many wannabe thugs run away with skittles and iced tea in hand?

LOL!

skew reality harder.


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jun 6, 2012)

Yo Gyro why you here? Call me a troll I've checked your profile and you and no positive input what so ever on here. What I've seen from you is drama be a man and just stop. Yeah I said it be a man and just stop. I'm gonna smoke a b/l and troll lol. Let's see some pics that your recently growing and as for this thread... Don't get me started about the murder of a teenage black kid who was wrongfully killed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2012)

REALSTYLES said:


> Yo Gyro why you here? Call me a troll I've checked your profile and you and no positive input what so ever on here. What I've seen from you is drama be a man and just stop. Yeah I said it be a man and just stop. I'm gonna smoke a b/l and troll lol. Let's see some pics that your recently growing and as for this thread... Don't get me started about the murder of a teenage black kid who was wrongfully killed.


lol, like gyro grows. his parents don't let him.


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jun 6, 2012)

.....over racism. One point or another we are all racist. Let's keep it real.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 6, 2012)

especially blacks  oh bring it!


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jun 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, like gyro grows. his parents don't let him.


Damn it buck I damn here pissed myself LMFAO +rep for that


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jun 6, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> especially blacks  oh bring it!


Are you trying too be funny?


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jun 6, 2012)

REALSTYLES said:


> Are you trying too be funny?


I smell kkk all the way!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2012)

REALSTYLES said:


> Are you trying too be funny?


no, he's just a bigot who believes that fluoride is a globalist nazi conspiracy.


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jun 6, 2012)

I deal with it to this day. It still lives and I wish it didn't. The media and our government doesn't want equality. If that happens it will break down the system(the rich and the poor) of our economics.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 7, 2012)

REALSTYLES said:


> Yo Gyro why you here? Call me a troll I've checked your profile and you and no positive input what so ever on here. What I've seen from you is drama be a man and just stop. Yeah I said it be a man and just stop. I'm gonna smoke a b/l and troll lol. Let's see some pics that your recently growing and as for this thread... Don't get me started about the murder of a teenage black kid who was wrongfully killed.



Feel better ??


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 7, 2012)

Like the blacks calling for zimms assassination, federal offense by the way, or the fact that we have hooded black mobs walking the streets in major cities now committing assaults against innocent white people.
you hear about how a gang of young hooded black men went into a bar pulled a white guy out at random and stabbed him to death, just a random act of violent racism, from yes the blacks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Like the blacks calling for zimms assassination, federal offense by the way, or the fact that we have hooded black mobs walking the streets in major cities now committing assaults against innocent white people.
> you hear about how a gang of young hooded black men went into a bar pulled a white guy out at random and stabbed him to death, just a random act of violent racism, from yes the blacks.


if they wore uniforms it would be OK, just ask rodney king.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 7, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Like the blacks calling for zimms assassination, federal offense by the way, or the fact that we have hooded black mobs walking the streets in major cities now committing assaults against innocent white people.
> you hear about how a gang of young hooded black men went into a bar pulled a white guy out at random and stabbed him to death, just a random act of violent racism, from yes the blacks.


Sounds similar to the group of white guys that dragged a black man behind their truck until he was in several pieces.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 7, 2012)

UB and Carne always stirring the race pot. Shame Shame.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 7, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Sounds similar to the group of white guys that dragged a black man behind their truck until he was in several pieces.


That was awful...Happened in Tx I think


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 7, 2012)

REALSTYLES said:


> I deal with it to this day. It still lives and I wish it didn't. The media and our government doesn't want equality. If that happens it will break down the system(the rich and the poor) of our economics.




exactly, if there was no white/black race drama then most of these morons in this country would open their eyes to the real problems in this country..the government is corrupt is dirty as hell...the government and the rich greedy fucks that control them want people distracted with race and homos getting married and other non issues.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 7, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Sounds similar to the group of white guys that dragged a black man behind their truck until he was in several pieces.


Two wrongs dont make a right, when the fuck was this before my parents were born? lmao!
the younger generation is not caught up on racism, now most white kids think they're black themselves, were in 2012 now.
The attacks that im talking about are post trayvon martin yadda.
Thanks to people insuring hate like you and buck it drives hatred, thus creating black hooded gangs targeting innocent people for their color of skin nothing else, why? Because hypocrites like you and buck incite hatred amongst races with your old school stuck in the ancient past racist mind set.
The new generation cares about true shit, like tyrannical government upon all fellow man, no matter the color, age, sex, race, whatever, we focus on the true matters, not these divide and conquer pointless mind sets.
Humanity is under the grip of all evil, there are definite more important things than this bullshit.
The new generation is gifted in the ability to not have pointless distractions that divide us all and help no one.
get out of that narrative and paradigm.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> UB and Carne always stirring the race pot. Shame Shame.


really? are you that blind?

scroll up to the top of the page (if you're at 40 posts per page, otherwise go back) and note that gayroscope and tryingtogrow were stirring that pot long before we showed up.

this is why the military uses people like you to catch bullets. it's your best use.


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 7, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if they wore uniforms it would be OK, just ask rodney king.


Weak imo.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Two wrongs dont make a right, when the fuck was this before my parents were born? lmao!
> the younger generation is not caught up on racism, now most white kids think they're black themselves, were in 2012 now.
> The attacks that im talking about are post trayvon martin yadda.
> Thanks to people insuring hate like you and buck it drives hatred, thus creating black hooded gangs targeting innocent people for their color of skin nothing else, why? Because hypocrites like you and buck incite hatred amongst races with your old school stuck in the ancient past racist mind set.
> ...


The crime in question happened in 1998. The victim's name was James Byrd Jr. for all you Google fans. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Weak imo.....


excuse me if i'm getting any part of this wrong, but didn't several police officers beat a man within inches of his life on video tape and face no consequences?

and do you think that this kind of thing is an isolated event?


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 7, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you have it dead wrong. they did want to charge him with manslaughter that night. it was only when wolfinger oddly left his house on a sunday night that they cut him loose.


 Wrong? They didn't charge him that night. How was I wrong?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Wrong? They didn't charge him that night. How was I wrong?


i didn't say they charged him, i said they wanted to charge him. adjust your bifocals, grandpa.

it was only when someone with a conflict of interest in the case (who has since stepped down) did they ignore serino's advice. very odd for a prosecutor to leave his house on a sunday night to meet in person when he has over a million people in his jurisdiction, normally they phone or fax this kind of thing in.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 7, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman was directly between martin and his path home. your scenario that martin returned to confront zimmerman, which you state as fact, not as preposition, is not only completely unfounded, but entirely inconsistent with the fact that martin ran away from zimmerman.


 So you say Martin was following Zimmerman? Or should I say chasing? Or stalking? What side are you trying to argue? Are you saying Martin stalked Zimmerman because he ate his Skittles?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> So you say Martin was following Zimmerman? Or should I say chasing? Or stalking? What side are you trying to argue? Are you saying Martin stalked Zimmerman because he ate his Skittles?


you've clearly gone retarded.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 7, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm going to bed. someone keep the bigot in line.


 No need, he's going to bed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> No need, he's going to bed.


classic comeback. someone notices you saying bigoted things? throw it back at them baselessly!

repeat after me: "no, YOU'RE the racist!"


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 7, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i didn't say they charged him, i said they wanted to charge him. adjust your bifocals, grandpa. it was only when someone with a conflict of interest in the case (who has since stepped down) did they ignore serino's advice. very odd for a prosecutor to leave his house on a sunday night to meet in person when he has over a million people in his jurisdiction, normally they phone or fax this kind of thing in.


 Trying to put words in my mouth again? When I stated they didn't charge Zimmerman that night, you said I was wrong. Again with the "old man"? You're pathetic. I'm 2 years older than you and I'm an old man? 32 is old?


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 7, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> classic comeback. someone notices you saying bigoted things? throw it back at them baselessly! repeat after me: "no, YOU'RE the racist!"


 "Those people are professional victims" was your line. Not to mention your habit of calling anyone who disagrees with you a "dick sucker" You hate Gays, Latinos, and Senior Citizens, but everyone else is a bigot? lol


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good night gang, some of us still have jobs


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Trying to put words in my mouth again? When I stated they didn't charge Zimmerman that night, you said I was wrong.


go back and read, old man. you said they only charged zimm once political pressure was applied. well, fact is that they were ready to charge him that night, no political pressure whatsoever.

you done being wrong yet?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> "Those people are professional victims" was your line. Not to mention your habit of calling anyone who disagrees with you a "dick sucker" You hate Gays, Latinos, and Senior Citizens, but everyone else is a bigot? lol


yes, the zimms are professional victims. it shows.

and i am completely and totally accepting and welcoming of your gayness and/or latent homosexual urges. 

anything else, old man?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Good night gang, some of us still have jobs


enjoy your rest. my job is to guard this GH. it's a 24 hour a day job on top of all my other duties.

by the way, walking out to the mailbox to collect your social security check isn't usually considered a job.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 8, 2012)

^^ Ready? They didn't charge him. They waited, what, a month? After the pressure was applied. Whose wrong?


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 8, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, the zimms are professional victims. it shows. and i am completely and totally accepting and welcoming of your gayness and/or latent homosexual urges. anything else, old man?


 Once again proving my point! Your duties? Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> ^^ Ready? They didn't charge him. They waited, what, a month? After the pressure was applied. Whose wrong?


*who's

serino was ready to charge him with manslaughter right then and there, citing that zimm's story was full of holes and did not add up.

wolfinger, who oversees a jurisdiction of over a million, and who has stepped down due to a conflict of interest, left his house late on a sunday evening to meet in person with the (historically corrupt) police force that zimm and his daddy were trying to make zimm a part of. it was only then that wolfinger, who again has resigned due to conflict of interest in the case, said to cut him loose.

they were ready to charge him with manslaughter before any political pressure whatsoever existed.

good night. don't forget your depends, gramps.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 8, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> UB and Carne always stirring the race pot. Shame Shame.


Right. I'm the one "stirring the race pot" because I dare to point out the fact that hate isn't limited to blacks. Sophistry is a tool of the weak minded.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 8, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> enjoy your rest. my job is to guard this GH. it's a 24 hour a day job on top of all my other duties.
> 
> by the way, walking out to the mailbox to collect your social security check isn't usually considered a job.


My check goes to my benefits card, so you see, I'm still unemployed. Sigh.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 8, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Right. I'm the one "stirring the race pot" because I dare to point out the fact that hate isn't limited to blacks. Sophistry is a tool of the weak minded.


What makes the mind weak is sittin on this board 24/7 like u an ub. No one likes to hear the BS you two spew thats why you all are constantly bickering on this board.
I say fuk the two of ya, your not the norm or the center your the extreme left what I refer to as America Haters. The two of you have no reverence for what has come before you to make this great country, but you seem to think your idea are better than ones that are tried and true.

The rest of you stop feelin like you have to defend your Love of America to these two twits. Fuk'em they are wrong and inside their hearts they know it. Let them stew in there own shit.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 8, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *who's
> 
> *serino* was ready to charge him with manslaughter right then and there, citing that zimm's story was full of holes and did not add up.
> 
> ...


Red is correct. Neither Serino or "they" have the authority or ability to "charge" anyone with anything. He or "they" can have an opinion, but it ain't "their" or his job to charge people. It was about a month after the shooting that Zimmerman was charged with anything. Whether it was because of political or public pressure is certainly debatable.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Jun 8, 2012)

That it was political isn't even debatable when they had to bring someone in from the state level to do it.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 8, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *who's
> 
> serino was ready to charge him with manslaughter right then and there, citing that zimm's story was full of holes and did not add up.
> 
> ...


Wasn't Serino the cop who was trying to coerce eye witnesses to Zimmerman's beating into changing their statements to paint Zimmerman as guilty of a crime?


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 8, 2012)

Kind of funny, you belive the DA cracked from pressure from MSNBC and that's the only reason he was charged while in the same breath you discredit a police officer that was on the scene and handled zimmerman. You got make quite a few leaps to buy that shit...

So basically, Zimmerman is the only straight player in the game if you follow that logic, The guy with the gun is the only one telling the truth.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 9, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Kind of funny, you belive the DA cracked from pressure from MSNBC and that's the only reason he was charged while in the same breath you discredit a police officer that was on the scene and handled zimmerman. You got make quite a few leaps to buy that shit...
> 
> So basically, Zimmerman is the only straight player in the game if you follow that logic, The guy with the gun is the only one telling the truth.



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 

The guy with the gun is the only one telling the truth

AH..................,,,,,,,,,,,, YES
That would be correct my good man. LOL.


I have been tryin to explain to Uncle Ben thats how it works for some time now


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> The guy with the gun is the only one telling the truth
> 
> ...


you are aware that zimm has already been caught lying, and so has his wife, right?


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 9, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you are aware that zimm has already been caught lying, and so has his wife, right?


Took the bait,,,,,, hook line and sinker!! LOL.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> I have been tryin to explain to Uncle Ben thats how it works for some time now


uncle ben has not posted in this thread. 

make sure to put on your helmet before you get into the shower or tub.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Took the bait,,,,,, hook line and sinker!! LOL.


reel me in then.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 9, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> reel me in then.



Dude your on the boat floppin around already..LMAO poor little fella


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Dude your on the boat floppin around already..LMAO poor little fella


that's funny, it sure doesn't feel that way. it seems like a confused idiot is projecting his delusions on me.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 9, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's funny, it sure doesn't feel that way. it seems like a confused idiot is projecting his delusions on me.


You know for a prick sometimes you are witty.

Sorry you don't get the joke


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 9, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's funny, it sure doesn't feel that way. it seems like a confused idiot is projecting his delusions on me.


No shit. What a head case.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh no it the kool kids LOL


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 9, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Oh no it the kool kids LOL


You're the one drinking the kool-aid citizen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2012)

i still don't get it. was he being sarcastic when he said zimm (the guy with the gun) is the only one telling the truth? i mean, that would contradict everything else he has said here if he were being sarcastic.

does anyone else here understand what kind of master trap of hemlock's that i fell into?


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 9, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i still don't get it. was he being sarcastic when he said zimm (the guy with the gun) is the only one telling the truth? i mean, that would contradict everything else he has said here if he were being sarcastic.
> 
> does anyone else here understand what kind of master trap of hemlock's that i fell into?



You and the great Carne might not be old enough to get that one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> You and the great Carne might not be old enough to get that one.


so it only works if we're senile or suffering from alzheimers?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 10, 2012)

Shhh. I think Uncle Pervy went to bed. Let's take the rest of his plants and sell them for Zimms legal defense....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Shhh. I think Uncle Pervy went to bed. Let's take the rest of his plants and sell them for Zimms legal defense....


you suggest stealing my hard work?

now that's as low class as they come. and i thought my scraping out a humble living was low class.


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 10, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Shhh. I think Uncle Pervy went to bed. Let's take the rest of his plants and sell them for Zimms legal defense....


Don't even suggest stealing someone's plants, around here it'll make you about as popular as a child molester...oh wait.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you suggest stealing my hard work?
> 
> now that's as low class as they come. and i thought my scraping out a humble living was low class.



LOL
You know I was just teasing you ! Besides, we can't get anything for ditchweed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> LOL
> You know I was just teasing you ! Besides, we can't get anything for ditchweed.


i'm in zimmerman threat detection overload with respect to rippers.

i don't think you'd call it ditchweed if you came by and sampled some.

most of my patients turn my stuff around for double or more. my neighbor's kids took my stuff from her and left her their "top shelf" dispensary stuff .

my shit ain't special, but it ain't ditchweed, kiddo.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm in zimmerman threat detection overload with respect to rippers.
> 
> i don't think you'd call it ditchweed if you came by and sampled some.
> 
> ...


Never seen anyone suck his own dick as much as you do UB. Sad. Little man with an inferiority complex.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 11, 2012)

The Zimm only has 220.25 on his books now.. Wow he has already spent 280 in less then two weeks in jail. He eating good off the fools who sent him money.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 11, 2012)

londonfog said:


> The Zimm only has 220.25 on his books now.. Wow he has already spent 280 in less then two weeks in jail. He eating good off the fools who sent him money.


Paying people not to rape you gets expensive. You know how much ramen is in the commissary? Inmate, please...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 12, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Red is correct. Neither Serino or "they" have the authority or ability to "charge" anyone with anything. He or "they" can have an opinion, but it ain't "their" or his job to charge people. It was about a month after the shooting that Zimmerman was charged with anything. Whether it was because of political or public pressure is certainly debatable.


so what your saying is the lead investigator(aka Serino) cant charge me with a crime if he comes to my house where i just killed some one .. . . .right makes tons of sense, cops never charge people, its a myth

so who charges people with crimes Calista flockhart your favorite TV lawyer . . . or is it Arron Eckhart the DA from Batman


----------



## spandy (Jun 12, 2012)

On the internet, eveyone has a 10 inch cock.


And everyone's weed is good too. Infact, its better than top shelf.


----------



## doc111 (Jun 12, 2012)

spandy said:


> On the internet, eveyone has a 10 inch cock.
> 
> 
> And everyone's weed is good too. Infact, its better than top shelf.


My weed is utter garbage...........and my cock is only about 3 1/2 inches (hard)!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> My weed is utter garbage...........and my cock is only about 3 1/2 inches (hard)!




Damn yours too..........


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 12, 2012)

You guys grow weed?


----------



## doc111 (Jun 12, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn yours too..........


I only grow SCHWAG! The schwaggier the better! Actually, I don't even grow, I just pretend to grow on the internet. 


I've found that my tiny pecker doesn't hinder me much though. I'm able to maneuver better and last longer. lol!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2012)

it's just real quick then you stop.


----------



## doc111 (Jun 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> You guys grow weed?


............strictly the shittiest, brown, seedy, brick, "turd weed" around!


----------



## doc111 (Jun 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's just real quick then you stop.


lmfao!!!!! 

"Stop making eye contact!"


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 12, 2012)

Pure bunk weed !!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2012)

you never finish!


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> ............strictly the shittiest, brown, seedy, brick, "turd weed" around!


Is it strange to say I actually like the the odd joint of swag? It's sorta like getting a microwave dinner just for the sake of it, it might be anywhere as good as the real thing, but it's nice for a change, lol.


----------



## doc111 (Jun 12, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Is it strange to say I actually like the the odd joint of swag? It's sorta like getting a microwave dinner just for the sake of it, it might be anywhere as good as the real thing, but it's nice for a change, lol.


Not strange at all! I occasionally procure a bag of regs just so I will appreciate the dank. When dank is all you smoke, it starts to seem "average" after a while.


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Not strange at all! I occasionally procure a bag of regs just so I will appreciate the dank. When dank is all you smoke, it starts to seem "average" after a while.


Trust me, average "mall-dope" here is probably far lower quality than you'd expect, dank seems like über-dank compared to it.


----------



## doc111 (Jun 12, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Trust me, average "mall-dope" here is probably far lower quality than you'd expect, dank seems like über-dank compared to it.


lol! 

Seeds piss me off though! I HATE picking all the seeds out of a bag............and of course when you miss one!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2012)

i smoke only the shittiest popcorn buds and leftovers.

the farmer never keeps his best cow.


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i smoke only the shittiest popcorn buds and leftovers.
> 
> the farmer never keeps his best cow.


Bullshit, the farmer always eats the finest cuts...the trick is ensuring quantity of the finest cuts, or in your case, exercise machinery.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Bullshit, the farmer always eats the finest cuts...the trick is ensuring quantity of the finest cuts, or in your case, exercise machinery.


chanice always gets the best of what i harvest. always.


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> chanice always gets the best of what i harvest. always.


And the hash? It's growers privilege to smoke the hash from the trim, so said Jesus...and Yoda.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> And the hash? It's growers privilege to smoke the hash from the trim, so said Jesus...and Yoda.


i never do anything with my sugar leaf. i usually give it away to the neighbors at the neighbor rate: free. they bake cookies with it.


----------



## drolove (Jun 12, 2012)

i bake food with mine as well


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i never do anything with my sugar leaf. i usually give it away to the neighbors at the neighbor rate: free. they bake cookies with it.


Buy bubble bags you bum, surely you can scrounge together a few dollars for them? Sell some treadmills or something. 

Making ice water hash is like wrapping Christmas presents, you know it's gonna be amazing craic when it's time to open them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Buy bubble bags you bum, surely you can scrounge together a few dollars for them? Sell some treadmills or something.
> 
> Making ice water hash is like wrapping Christmas presents, you know it's gonna be amazing craic when it's time to open them.


one of my buddies invites me over from time to time to make washing machine hash but it seems pointless. they come with several grocery bags full of trim, i have one, and it's only about half full.

it's like doing porn with micro penis.


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> one of my buddies invites me over from time to time to make washing machine hash but it seems pointless. they come with several grocery bags full of trim, i have one, and it's only about half full.
> 
> it's like doing porn with micro penis.


There's bags on EBay for $30 delivered, 1L sized (1/4 gal, takes about 1-2 zips of sugar) and a small $2 plastic round bin/trash can/whatever you'd find in the bathroom section of your home store. 

Those 3-5 grams of hash make it worthwhile from 1 run, and they're reusable many times even tho they're cheap.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 12, 2012)

spandy said:


> On the internet, eveyone has a 10 inch cock.
> 
> 
> And everyone's weed is good too. Infact, its better than top shelf.


]

no its the internet and eveyone with a 2in dick feels its cool to lie out there teeth to prove a non existent point


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2012)

http://gzlegalcase.com/documents/statements/audio_statement_0226_1.mp3


lying piece of shit..His own statements are not adding up.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2012)

[youtube]kFxKVEVU3kU&feature=player_detailpage#t=136s[/youtube]

Zimmerman's reenactment of the events I believe the day after with police


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

yep. he's a liar.

he tried to say he was walking back to his truck after looking for an address where no addresses exist in a neighborhood he has patrolled for years.

complete fabrication, every little bit of it.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2012)

his second statement

http://gzlegalcase.com/documents/statements/audio_statement_0226_2.mp3


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yep. he's a liar.
> 
> he tried to say he was walking back to his truck after looking for an address where no addresses exist in a neighborhood he has patrolled for years.
> 
> complete fabrication, every little bit of it.


The prosecutor will pick his lies apart....HOMIE


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2012)

What struck me as odd is how vague he was explaining the events to police the day after. If I killed a teenager and knew my ass could be sent to prison for life, I can guarantee you I'd have every single detail remembered, there wouldn't be any "I think.."'s or "I don't really remember.."'s... 

I'm not following the case at all, when does this go to trial?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2012)

Interview with Serino


http://gzlegalcase.com/documents/statements/audio_interview_0227.mp3


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What struck me as odd is how vague he was explaining the events to police the day after. If I killed a teenager and knew my ass could be sent to prison for life, I can guarantee you I'd have every single detail remembered, there wouldn't be any "I think.."'s or "I don't really remember.."'s...
> 
> I'm not following the case at all, when does this go to trial?


it's if it goes to trial, but with all these clear lying on zimm's part, it seems to be a matter of when. could be until 2013.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2012)

Interview with Serino Feb 29 1st part


http://gzlegalcase.com/documents/statements/audio_interview_0229_1.mp3


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's if it goes to trial, but with all these clear lying on zimm's part, it seems to be a matter of when. could be until 2013.


"if it goes to trial"?

I don't understand, why wouldn't it go to trial? Doesn't there have to be a trial anyway, to prove guilt? Or is Zimmerman innocent until... uhh..?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2012)

Serino interview part 2

http://gzlegalcase.com/documents/statements/audio_interview_0229_2.mp3


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2012)

Serino Interview part 3


http://gzlegalcase.com/documents/statements/audio_interview_0229_3.mp3


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "if it goes to trial"?
> 
> I don't understand, why wouldn't it go to trial? Doesn't there have to be a trial anyway, to prove guilt? Or is Zimmerman innocent until... uhh..?


He could always take a plea deal


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 21, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "if it goes to trial"?
> 
> I don't understand, why wouldn't it go to trial? Doesn't there have to be a trial anyway, to prove guilt? Or is Zimmerman innocent until... uhh..?


He can move to dismiss the charges on ground of cooberating evidence and it would be dismissd by the judge if he agrees, with that said, because of WH involvement it will go to trial.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 21, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What struck me as odd is how vague he was explaining the events to police the day after. If I killed a teenager and knew my ass could be sent to prison for life, I can guarantee you I'd have every single detail remembered, there wouldn't be any "I think.."'s or "I don't really remember.."'s...
> 
> I'm not following the case at all, when does this go to trial?


These are common legal tactics. Testimonies including exact numbers, details, etc are easier to attack on cross. Funny how he's setting up a legal defense the day he's getting interviewed though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> He can move to dismiss the charges on ground of cooberating evidence and it would be dismissd by the judge if he agrees, with that said, because of WH involvement it will go to trial.


lol @ WH involvement.

even omara disagrees with that line of tripe the right is trying to spoon feed to retarded people.


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 21, 2012)

I am still pissed at ABC for doctoring the intake video to omit the bandage on the nose and the bandages on the back of the head. Someone in Congress should drag that fuck in front of the world and grill his ass for misleading the public. Now we see the video inside and he is all bandaged up. The EMS no doubt treated him on the scene befor he went back to the station.

I HATE ABC AND ABC NEWS LIEING BASTARDS


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> I am still pissed at ABC for doctoring the intake video to omit the bandage on the nose and the bandages on the back of the head. Someone in Congress should drag that fuck in front of the world and grill his ass for misleading the public. Now we see the video inside and he is all bandaged up. The EMS no doubt treated him on the scene befor he went back to the station.
> 
> I HATE ABC AND ABC NEWS LIEING BASTARDS


I'm more concerned about the lying fuck I'm hearing on tape.. I'm more upset that a child is now dead, because some grown ass non-fighting, women beating, wannabe cop took his life.. Zimmerman should have took his ass home to his wife. She at least sounds loving over the phone.. Too bad she's fucked now for lying for him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

pretty much exactly what london said.

the media lies all the time. who gives a fuck. be smart enough to take the media with a grain of salt and eventually we always get to the bottom of things.

the lie that concerns me is coming from a mentally unstable, drug addled vigilante who chased an innocent kid around with his gun for no reason. he wasn't looking for an address and he wasn't returning to his truck. there are no addresses where he was and he was on the wrong side of his truck to be returning to it. he told the police to call him for his location. none of his dumb story adds up.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow listening to the Serino interviews Zimmerman is fucking himself. No backing down off his statements now. No SYG for Zimmerman here


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow he actually changes his statement so many damn times. The prosecutor will have a field day with George and his statement. The lesson here is never make a statement until you lawyer up..but I'm glad he talked... oh boy did he talk. That last interview is priceless.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 21, 2012)

Thats what they said about the oj and casey anthony cases(close and shut guilty)
But what happened in both of those cases?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Thats what they said about the oj and casey anthony cases(close and shut guilty)
> But what happened in both of those cases?


Guy you better listen to all the tapes I just posted...Zimmerman fucked himself


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2012)

Zimmerman said he was being suffocated by Martin. He said Martin had his hand over his mouth and nose..Then Serino asked how did you yell help and keep yelling help...OMG.. good job Serino priceless. Yup can't wait for the trial


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimmerman said he was being suffocated by Martin. He said Martin had his hand over his mouth and nose..Then Serino asked how did you yell help and keep yelling help...OMG.. good job Serino priceless. Yup can't wait for the trial


astute observation.

no one cries for help for 45 seconds in a row when they're being suffocated.

hence why the prosecution calmly admitted during the bond hearing that zimmerman's story contradicts zimmerman's story.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> astute observation.
> 
> no one cries for help for 45 seconds in a row when they're being suffocated.
> 
> hence why the prosecution calmly admitted during the bond hearing that zimmerman's story contradicts zimmerman's story.


Zimmerman -vs- Zimmerman. Maybe he also has Dissociative identity disorder. I think they got a pill for that too


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

serino: "once again, something i gotta explain away. how do you not know the three street names where you live when you've been living there three years?"

he's lying, that's how. he gave the dispatch the address of the clubhouse like that.

he says he has a terrible memory, that he has ADHD. 

yeah, right zimmboy. your memory ain't that bad if you're giving out the address to the clubhouse with no problem.

what a douche.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

he grabbed martin's arm, he says. 

he was losing this fight so badly, yet still managed full wrist control over martin.

seems legit


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

so martin is on top of zimmboy, suffocating him, and somehow has eyes in the back of his head with x-ray vision that sees the concealed weapon in his pants?

seems legit.

wow, no wonder serino wanted to go ahead with manslaughter right away.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah dude, it's just getting fishier...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

he has such a bad memory that he can't remember the three street names in the neighborhood that he lives in and patrols for three years, and then 3 minutes later he recites the dispatcher's EXACT words, 'we don't need you to do that'.

shittiest. liar. ever.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

he says he did not identify himself to martin or ask what he was doing because he was in fear of martin, followed immediately by him getting out of the truck and following martin.



this is fucking pure comic gold.

more updates to come, i'm only about halfway through the first tape.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

serino: have you ever worked security before?

zimmbot: no sir.

serino: you worked at a party one time...

zimmbot: oh, yeah


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

part 3 is awesome so far. playing his call to dispatch and asking him questions about where he was at and whatnot, all he has is "i don't know" "i don't remember".

yet he remembers the exact words of the dispatcher earlier in the interview.



what. a. shitty. liar.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

zimmerman: "i wasn't following him, i was just going in the same direction as him"

dispatch tape: "are you following him?" ... "yes"

lies, lies, and more lies. what a fucking douche. what won't he lie about?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

the female interviewing him along with serino is grilling him for lying to her a few days back, and all zimmerman says is "sorry".

have fun in jail, georgy boy!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

female interrogator asks why did you want them to call you for your location?

zimm: "i was frustrated that i couldn't remember the street name"

female interrogator: "but you were going to be back in your car"

yeah, i always go back to my truck to get my flashlight and tell the cops to call me for my location out of frustration that i can't remember a street name 

oh, zimmy zimm zimmsalot. you fucking dumbass. shoulda lawyered up, dipshit. now you'll be sitting for 5-15.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

serino: at what point did he smother you? was it right before you shot him?

zimmdouche: yes sir.

then he plays the 911 tape, where you hear yelling right before the gunshot.

because you can yell AND be smothered all at once.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

serino: do you think he may have saw you had a gun before the fight?

zimmerman: no sir.

serino: no way no how?

zimmerman: no sir.

so this confirms the "trayvon martin has x-ray vision eyeballs in the back of his head" theory.

jesus fucking christ. zimm is going to sit in jail for a long time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

i dare anyone to listen to those tapes and tell me that zimm is telling the truth.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i dare anyone to listen to those tapes and tell me that zimm is telling the truth.


Even a stopped clock, UB. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Even a stopped clock, UB. cn


when in rome?

not quite following.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> when in rome?
> 
> not quite following.


Even a broken clock is accurate twice a day. An old Polar bear proverb.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

...is right twice a day. Zimm's testimony is bound to be contaminated with truth. cn

<edit> slower than the guy who nunchucks with motherfux.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Even a broken clock is accurate twice a day. An old Polar bear proverb.


i know, but what does that have to do with zimmbot's demonstrable lies?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ...is right twice a day. Zimm's testimony is bound to be contaminated with truth. cn


maybe a little. but there are some inexplicable ones, and they are big ones. really big ones.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 21, 2012)

the best we can hope for is that these laws are overturned (SYG, MMD, etc..) and we'll be able to remember Trayvon Martins death as the turning point.


----------



## Ernst (Jun 21, 2012)

In Florida there has been a seperation between the Native "Renters" and those that buy into the "Gated Communities."
I know because I spent 4 years as a youth in Felsmere and saw the growth of the Gated Communities.. 

As far as anyone from Native Florida or Native Georgia is concerned.. Never be worth anything dead..

That includes doing someone wrong.

I know that most of you readers will not get the "Old-Boy" wisdom in what I just Wrote but know that The Zimmerman left rather quick and is hiding.. 

Enough Said..

Hey a shout out to anyone in the Fellsmere~Vero-Beach~_West Melbourne a_rea!!!

I have rode my bike many a time on the 512...

To the rest of you get out and see America... Geeeze


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

I can see that there are issues with SYG. But how is MMD bad law? cn


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I can see that there are issues with SYG. But how is MMD bad law? cn


What is MMD?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

From my brief reading it stands for Make My Day, and it essentially guarantees the right to use deadly force to defend your home. If I have this wrong, somebody please pipe up. cn
<add> It's a way to say "castle doctrine" and make it sound gun-nutty imo.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I can see that there are issues with SYG. But how is MMD bad law? cn



Are they not one and the same by most standards?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Are they not one and the same by most standards?


No. MMD is (afaik) specific to inside one's own dwelling. SYG is broader. cn


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> No. MMD is (afaik) specific to inside one's own dwelling. SYG is broader. cn


We need a MMD law, lol, the Dirty Harry reference possibilities are endless!

Thankfully due to case law, we can blast away at intruders and you've a 99% chance of getting away with it, even if they're running away


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> [youtube]kFxKVEVU3kU&feature=player_detailpage#t=136s[/youtube]
> 
> Zimmerman's reenactment of the events I believe the day after with police


cool story bro.

too bad it doesn't match up with eyewitness statements or your own story during the interrogations.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

for his story to match up to the timeline, he would have had to walk at a snail's pace (quite literally) back to his truck.

like, tke a 2 inch step, pause for a second, another 2 inch step, pause...and so on.

how do they end up to the south of the T in the sidewalk by the way? that doesn't comport with physics.

it would only make sense if zimm tried to detain martin. otherwise, a punch from someone to your south would not send you further to the south.

it's gonna be fun to argue over thi and match it up to the timeline. epic thread revitalized.


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> cool story bro.
> 
> too bad it doesn't match up with eyewitness statements or your own story during the interrogations.


Yeah that story is total pile of horse-shit, saw it on the news last night. 

Do people not have "locked" holsters btw? You know, so people don't try take your pistol off you and use it on you?!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Yeah that story is total pile of horse-shit, saw it on the news last night.
> 
> Do people not have "locked" holsters btw? You know, so people don't try take your pistol off you and use it on you?!


zimmbot was on a budget i suppose.

i just thought of another thing that doesn't match up.

in the video, zimm says he didn't think he hit martin with his gunshot, and describes in really precise detail what the murder itself was like. martin says "you got me" or "you shot me", and he magically goes into an upright, hands-up-surrender position as to say "you got me" or "you shot me". 

and then all of a sudden, he says he doesn't remember anything anymore. he said thinks he did not even shoot the kid, and so gets on top of him after his brutal, non-life threatening "beating" and says he was calling to others to help him detain the guy.

he never mentions someone asking him for help and him finally responding to it by saying "call 911" seconds after the gunshot is fired. multiple witnesses saw what happened after the gunshot. zimm was straddling martin for a few seconds, then got up looking worried, walked back to the sidewalk, put his hand to his forehead etc.

that is one of the key parts where his story does not match with eyewitness accounts. plural.

it also does not match up to his own account in the interrogation room, where zimm says he shot the guy at point blank range. how do you say you shot someone at point blank range, yet proclaim to think you missed?

serino said the bullet went right through martin's heart. how do you say you think you missed from point blank range, about 0''-5'' by the autopsy reports?

i can believe there was a fight, but zimm was not simply walking back to his truck, and his injuries and the length of the fight were nowhere near life threatening. not to mention zimm provoked the whole thing.

his stories are bunk. they contradict each other and the eyewitness reports. that doesn't mean he can't create his reasonable doubt, but i'm still guessing manslaughter. who knows if negligent or aggravated. my personal opinion is aggravated.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

"these guys were always getting away"

hey, guys. remember how i've had kids steal from me twice? they always get away. this has inspired murderous feelings upon a portion of a group of *stoners*. keep that in mind. we like weed. the thing that makes you feel mellow.

now, my first thought was to take the high road of just warning the parents of the possible consequences of their sons' actions, my second thought was to troll them IRL, and my final thought was to take the high road and just warn their parents about the consequences of their sons' trespassing, the penalties about what they were stealing, if they did the same thing to other growers in the area who might not be as peaceful and mindful as me, and the possibility of CPS taking their kids away if crimes like this are allowed and not punished severely. it never crossed my mind to buy a gun, and this was on my own property, not others' property.

zimm was on adderall. that's basically helpful meth, supposedly. how do you think someone with ADHD, taking two meth pills a day by his own admission, felt about break ins in his neighborhood? i mean, my neighbors are pissed at these damn kids, but no murderous outrage like i have seen expressed by some stoners here. so imagine what an meth head like zimm thought about it.

smart money is on meth man trying to detain the stoner after hunting him. he was worried about martin being in earshot and hearing his address, so he didn't give it out. if that's how paranoid zimm was on meth, imagine how paranoid martin was on weed to go back to his home with a creepy guy following him. zimm punished an innocent kid who may or may not have resembled someone who robbed one of his neighbors with a death penalty. that's meth head behavior.

and for shit sake, this thread is just starting. trial to come.


----------



## scroglodyte (Jun 22, 2012)

politically motivated charges. appeasement. 
why have "whites" been attacked? the only "white" thing about Zimmerman is his name. let the blacks go attack the Hispanic community, and have their asses handed to them.
that little fucker is smiling from the grave with hi' shiny gangsta teet'


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

he says he has a terrible memory and can't remember the three street names in his neighborhood, but he knows ALL of the kids and ALL of the adults.

the 'night of' statement is more promising than the 'days after' statements so far.


----------



## scroglodyte (Jun 22, 2012)

i've got my riot gun for the riots. and i'll Stand My Ground


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

did anyone else note that big sigh that zimm took at 6:15-6:40 on the 'night of' interrogation, as soon as the officer leaves the room?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> i've got my riot gun for the riots. and i'll Stand My Ground


whatever you have to do. but please don't stand your ground by stalking anyone around your neighborhood and then shooting them dead.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

zimmerman says martin was "circling his car" in the night of tape, but on the dispatch call, he never describes anything remotely close to that.

oh, for fuck sake. we have a bad liar here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

on the 'night of' tape, zimm says he told the make/model of his vehicle to dispatch. add that to the list of demonstrable lies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

"i think i shot him, it might have pushed him back"

yep. gunshots to the heart do that.

and i am marie of romania. but of course, he does not remember that detail.

seems legit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

his 'night of' descriptions do not match the later descriptions or eyewitness descriptions of what happened after the gunshot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

he remembers all the details of what martin looks like, but nothing else that is actually important.

profiling.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

"so you were going back behind, and then you went back"

"yes ma'am"

that is where zimm admits that he was not going back to bis vehicle, he was going behind the houses to look for martin.

good cop got him. he is an idiot. never talk without lawyering up.

so zimm was not just walking back to his truck, he was going to look for martin before returning to is truck.

this is why he will be charged.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he is an idiot. never talk without lawyering up.


A smart person would just refuse to talk period. Give em your name and be done with it. Why arm police with ammo to use against you? Just tell the PoPo that you don't talk to cops or prosecuters and if they want to make a case they will have to do all the work themselves.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

Probable cause affidavit for Zim's arrest and murder 2 charge:

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/04/12/us/13shooter-document.html

Does not support the charge. Does not even support a manslaughter charge.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> serino: "once again, something i gotta explain away. how do you not know the three street names where you live when you've been living there three years?"
> 
> he's lying, that's how. he gave the dispatch the address of the clubhouse like that.
> 
> ...


I have lived in the same house for ten years. I know the name of the street I live on. I don't know the name of the next street over. It could be Boston street of St. George or Willow. So what?


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

Zimmerman's written statement to police;

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/06/22/us/21george-zimmerman-transcript.html


----------



## londonfog (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I have lived in the same house for ten years. I know the name of the street I live on. I don't know the name of the next street over. It could be Boston street of St. George or Willow. So what?


If you have lived in the same house for ten years and don't know the street name of the next street over then you sir are an idiot or a liar. I hope you don't drive. Hell even walking will get you lost.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I have lived in the same house for ten years. I know the name of the street I live on. I don't know the name of the next street over. It could be Boston street of St. George or Willow. So what?


Are you the neighborhood watchmen? Have you done it for a year? Two? If you did, do you contend you still would not know the streets you patrol?


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> If you have lived in the same house for ten years and don't know the street name of the next street over then you sir are an idiot or a liar. I hope you don't drive. Hell even walking will get you lost.


I drive very well. I even walk very well. Why would I bother to memorize street names? Do you know the names of your neighbors, their kids' names? Do you know your driver's license number? Do you know the license plate number of the car you drive? Do you know the account number on your electricity bill?


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Are you the neighborhood watchmen? Have you done it for a year? Two? If you did, do you contend you still would not know the streets you patrol?


I probably would, but I am not George Zimmerman and I do not suffer from ADHD.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I probably would, but I am not George Zimmerman and I do not suffer from ADHD.


I suffer from ADD/ADHD. This is THE REASON why I know my street names, account numbers, when my oil change is due, why my plants are constantly watered, Etc. ADD makes your mind run too fast. He should have known the street by heart, but rather stumbled to say it because his mind was done recalling it already! MMM-MM-maple. Not, duhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, duno.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 22, 2012)

Street names and addresses on houses are 2 diffrent things.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I drive very well. I even walk very well. Why would I bother to memorize street names? Do you know the names of your neighbors, their kids' names? Do you know your driver's license number? Do you know the license plate number of the car you drive? Do you know the account number on your electricity bill?


Even Pizza Hut needs a cross street, fam.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I drive very well. I even walk very well. Why would I bother to memorize street names? Do you know the names of your neighbors, their kids' names? Do you know your driver's license number? Do you know the license plate number of the car you drive? Do you know the account number on your electricity bill?


save all the BULLSHIT. We talking about saying you don't know the name of the next street over when you have lived in your house for TEN fucking years. I again say you lying or you are an idiot..you pick


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 22, 2012)

I am suprised that the da brought the case at all, going to make them look like idiots. I have always said they knew where he was exactly when they told him to stop following and the fact he was shot on the way back to the truck is the key. He did what the cops told him to do. Shame that kid did not go home, I have kids and it is just a damm shame he lost his life.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2012)

"Is there a problem?" 
"There is now."
"Shut the fuck up."

Sounds like a fictitious altercation, written by someone from Bel Air. 
"Then TM turned to me and said, "Your soul is mine." Then he ripped off his hoodie, to expose his reptilian face. 
"If I hadn't shot him, he would have taken my soul."


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> "Is there a problem?"
> *"There is now."*
> "Shut the fuck up."
> 
> ...


To me, that sounds like something a guy who calls himself, "no limits nigga" would say.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> To me, that sounds like something a guy who calls himself, "no limits nigga" would say.


No. I grew up in Westchester, CA. Just No.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Even Pizza Hut needs a cross street, fam.


Your order total will be $26.50. Sir, may I have the nearest cross street to your house?
Uhhhhhh, Uhhhhhh, Uhhhhhh Can I cancel my order?


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> No. I grew up in Westchester, CA. Just No.


I grew up in Chicago. Just yes.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

You listened to the call Z made to the (non emergency number, by the way) police that night. Did clearly call out to the dispatcher street names, addresses, locations, etc while the stuff was going on? Do you think it is reasonable to expect a guy who just went through the most traumatic event of his life to be thinking completely clearly? Do you think it is reasonable for a guy who just a few minutes before was screaming for help to think clearly?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I grew up in Chicago. Just yes.


Stop claiming Chi-Town you ... People there know the next street over and around town.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 22, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I suffer from ADD/ADHD. This is THE REASON why I know my street names, account numbers, when my oil change is due, why my plants are constantly watered, Etc. ADD makes your mind run too fast. He should have known the street by heart, but rather stumbled to say it because his mind was done recalling it already! MMM-MM-maple. Not, duhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, duno.


So true, while some of us suffer from add. For many of us it enhances our lives.


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Jun 22, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> So true, while some of us suffer from add. For many of us it enhances our lives.


ADD/ADHD is a liberal made up disease to put kids on legal cocaine (Ritalin). It's not ADD it's lack of exercise, laziness, and to much Mt Dew.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 22, 2012)

Everything you don't agree with is liberal. can you even define the word? or do you just toss it around cause you like the way it sounds when rush uses it that way.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2012)

JustAnotherHead said:


> ADD/ADHD is a liberal made up disease to put kids on legal cocaine (Ritalin). It's not ADD it's lack of exercise, laziness, and to much Mt Dew.


Your the kind of person who tells vets with PTSD to "Suck it up."


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Yeah that story is total pile of horse-shit, saw it on the news last night.
> 
> Do people not have "locked" holsters btw? You know, so people don't try take your pistol off you and use it on you?!


Security holsters are invariably slower and more difficult on the draw than speed ones. cn


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Security holsters are invariably slower and more difficult on the draw than speed ones. cn


True, but you can thumb out the restraint when entering a situation. A security holster will only inhibit draws if your taken completely by surprise. Not the case here. Zimm could have released his security strap when he felt threatened. For what it's worth. Running around and dropping your gun is kinda embarrassing. Having said that, people who use security holsters do so OC. CC are usually tension, or speed holsters.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> True, but you can thumb out the restraint when entering a situation. A security holster will only inhibit draws if your taken completely by surprise. Not the case here. Zimm could have released his security strap when he felt threatened. For what it's worth. Running around and dropping your gun is kinda embarrassing. Having said that, people who use security holsters do so OC. CC are usually tension, or speed holsters.


Somewhere on the web is a post that contains all the pictures taken after the incident. There is a picture of the holster. I did not look very closely at that picture, but the holster was one of those black nylon types. I don't recall if it had a thumb strap.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Somewhere on the web is a post that contains all the pictures taken after the incident. There is a picture of the holster. I did not look very closely at that picture, but the holster was one of those black nylon types. I don't recall if it had a thumb strap.


My guess would be a speed holster. Only folks comfortable with OC would sport a secured holster. Most citizens CC when doing routine errands and such. Personally, I would OC if I were neighborhood watch. But a HD camera is just as fine. They can stream live too! Smile, your on the internet!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I drive very well. I even walk very well. Why would I bother to memorize street names? Do you know the names of your neighbors, their kids' names? Do you know your driver's license number? Do you know the license plate number of the car you drive? Do you know the account number on your electricity bill?


everything but the account number on my electric bill.

i've lived where i do for about a year and a half. know all the street names around me.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> everything but the account number on my electric bill.
> 
> i've lived where i do for about a year and a half. know all the street names around me.


You ought to be captain of the neighborhood watch!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> I am suprised that the da brought the case at all, going to make them look like idiots. I have always said they knew where he was exactly when they told him to stop following and the fact he was shot on the way back to the truck is the key. He did what the cops told him to do. Shame that kid did not go home, I have kids and it is just a damm shame he lost his life.


he wasn't on the way back to his truck. the interrogator even asked "so you were going back behind..." and zimm said yes.

that means he went looking for martin back behind the houses. he wouldn't have been south of the T otherwise.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You listened to the call Z made to the (non emergency number, by the way) police that night. Did clearly call out to the dispatcher street names, addresses, locations, etc while the stuff was going on? Do you think it is reasonable to expect a guy who just went through the most traumatic event of his life to be thinking completely clearly? Do you think it is reasonable for a guy who just a few minutes before was screaming for help to think clearly?


on the call zimmbot made to dispatch, he names the address of the clubhouse without hesitation.

yet he can't remember what the street 100 feet over is.

and i am marie of romania.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You ought to be captain of the neighborhood watch!


you ought to be promoted to lieutenant any day now, rat.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> on the call zimmbot made to dispatch, he names the address of the clubhouse without hesitation.
> 
> yet he can't remember what the street 100 feet over is.
> 
> and i am marie of romania.


Hi Marie, do you come here often? What's your sign?


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 22, 2012)

I know all the streets in 90% of every city. it goes like this...1st st, 2nd st, 3rd st, 4th st, 5th st; 1st Ave, 2nd Ave, 3rd Ave, 4th Ave...........


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2012)

My old neighborhood Aske Britton Case Denman Elbertson Forley Gleane Hampton Ithaca Judge Ketcham Lamont. 

Desert Dude you're a shitbag, a liar, and a sellout.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I know all the streets in 90% of every city. it goes like this...1st st, 2nd st, 3rd st, 4th st, 5th st; 1st Ave, 2nd Ave, 3rd Ave, 4th Ave...........


Everyone knows you haven't left your farm because of your xenophobia.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Everyone knows you haven't left your farm because of your xenophobia.


he goes to the end of the driveway to get his government subsidies for growing his 160 acres of corn and who knows what else.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he goes to the end of the driveway to get his government subsidies for growing his 160 acres of corn and who knows what else.


Taking government money as he complains about people taking government money. soooooo Bachmann like


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 22, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I know all the streets in 90% of every city. it goes like this...1st st, 2nd st, 3rd st, 4th st, 5th st; 1st Ave, 2nd Ave, 3rd Ave, 4th Ave...........


Damn you and your organised cities, all our roads are named after "stuff", historical craic and the like...I'd much rather a zip code system.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

maybe zimm was in some sort of delusional state from the meth he was taking and was tripping, thinking he was in a U2 song...

"where the streets have no names"


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe zimm was in some sort of delusional state from the meth he was taking and was tripping, thinking he was in a U2 song...
> 
> "where the streets have no names"


Bono is a short-arse lefty retard, anything he sings is full of shit cos he dodges taxes on it. 

"Yeah I give to the poor without giving"...suck a fat one window licker, get some glasses that fit.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe zimm was in some sort of delusional state from the meth he was taking and was tripping, thinking he was in a U2 song...
> 
> "where the streets have no names"


Zimm is nothin but a lying sack of shit. His defense is so fucked that he has to take the stand..Good luck with that.


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimm is nothin but a lying sack of shit. His defense is so fucked that he has to take the stand..Good luck with that.


Yeah, he's so full of fail. 

Hes the weakest sauce liar Iv ever seen, 4-5 year olds lie WAY better.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimm is nothin but a lying sack of shit. His defense is so fucked that he has to take the stand..Good luck with that.


i don't believe there is any way he will take the stand. they'll just try to explain away his lies some other way i bet.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't believe there is any way he will take the stand. they'll just try to explain away his lies some other way i bet.


This I would have to see... Maybe he can do an interview with Hannity..Hannity can ask him to clear all the lies that he said on tape ( even the ones he already said "sorry" for ). They can then play his brand new interview with Sean Hannity in court and BOOM everything is all cleared up without him taking the stand. I feel sorry for his lawyer, but fuck it he should get paid well from the donation money.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't believe there is any way he will take the stand. they'll just try to explain away his lies some other way i bet.


I think you're right. It is almost always a bad idea to testify, too many risks even if you're sharp as a tack, which Zimm is not. 

There are plenty of reasonable explanations for Zimm's flubs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> There are plenty of reasonable explanations for Zimm's flubs.


how do you scream when you're being smothered?

how does one develop x-ray vision eyeballs in the back of their head?

i could go on and on. i mean, the guy APOLOGIZED for lying during the interrogation.

he got caught lying about not working private security once. 

he says he has a bad memory but he knew the clubhouse address without hesitation and the exact words of the dispatch the day before.

his timeline does not match up either.

there is no way to cover ALL of his lies. not a chance in hell. you should really listen to the tapes.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 22, 2012)

Remember we talking about the Zimm. I mean the idiot took the stand at a bond hearing...who the fuck does that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

and there is no way to explain WHY martin was so enraged. nothing makes sense to explain why martin, who ran away, became so enraged.

well, there is one way to explain it: zimm tried to detain him. because those assholes were always getting away. fucking punks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Remember we talking about the Zimm. I mean the idiot took the stand at a bond hearing...who the fuck does that.


took the stand and lied.

on the night of, we were talking about a "kid" in his "late teens". not so much when he was on the stand.

horrible liar and DEAsert dude is ready to defend him every step of the way.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *how do you scream when you're being smothered?*
> 
> how does one develop x-ray vision eyeballs in the back of their head?
> 
> ...



How long did Martin have his hand over Zim's mouth? One second, two, three???

Why did Martin have his hand over Zim's mouth? To stop him from screaming for help???


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and there is no way to explain WHY martin was so enraged. nothing makes sense to explain why martin, who ran away, became so enraged.
> 
> well, there is one way to explain it: zimm tried to detain him. because those assholes were always getting away. fucking punks.


Why was Martin suspended three times from school in the first three months of his junior year of high school?

Why was Martin unmarked except for skinned knuckles, while Zim had multiple injuries to his head, and how did Martin's knuckles get all skinned up?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> How long did Martin have his hand over Zim's mouth? One second, two, three???
> 
> Why did Martin have his hand over Zim's mouth? To stop him from screaming for help???


if we are to believe what zimm says, which is tough to do given he tells so many lies, he said that he was smothered "right before" the gunshot. right at the point where we hear screaming. from a man being smothered. 

seems legit.

zimm's story is made up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

DEAsert dude said:


> Why was Martin suspended three times from school in the first three months of his junior year of high school?


having rings, having an empty bag, and being late. 

no violence in martin's past, which you can't say for zimm. lots of history of violence in zimm's past. he really likes to get himself involved.



DEAsert dude said:


> Why was Martin unmarked except for skinned knuckles, while Zim had multiple injuries to his head, and how did Martin's knuckles get all skinned up?


you need to listen to the tapes. serino shows zimm the photos of martin's knuckles. there's not much there, certainly not enough to justify the "25-30" punches zimmerman said he took after martin "jumped out from behind the bushes".



fairy tale fiction stuff.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if we are to believe what zimm says, which is tough to do given he tells so many lies, he said that he was smothered "right before" the gunshot. right at the point where we hear screaming. from a man being smothered.
> 
> seems legit.
> 
> zimm's story is made up.


There are recordings of 45 seconds worth of screams, so Martin clamps his hand over Zim's mouth 3 or 4 seconds before the gun shot. Seems reasonable.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> There are recordings of 45 seconds worth of screams, so Martin clamps his hand over Zim's mouth 3 or 4 seconds before the gun shot. Seems reasonable.


sounds like you have not even listened to the tapes


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *having rings*, having an empty bag, and being late.
> 
> no violence in martin's past, which you can't say for zimm. lots of history of violence in zimm's past. he really likes to get himself involved.
> 
> ...


The "having rings", plus a screw driver thing is pretty damning. Sounds like burglary tools and pilfered goods. Certainly not the kind of thing an average high school student would have in his back pack. What is it that Zimmerman was guarding the neighborhood against, burglaries. Was Martin casing the houses there, no way to know, but were Zimmerman's suspicions justified, I have to say yes.

Plus, three suspensions in as many months of school. I have a 17 year old son who just graduated high school. If my kid was suspended three time in three months I would be having a come to Jesus talk with him. Three suspensions indicates problems to me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

DEAsert dude said:


> There are recordings of 45 seconds worth of screams, so Martin clamps his hand over Zim's mouth 3 or 4 seconds before the gun shot. Seems reasonable.


serino asks when martin smothered him, he says "right before" the shot. there is screaming right before the shot.

the cake is a lie.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> serino asks when martin smothered him, he says "right before" the shot. there is screaming right before the shot.
> 
> the cake is a lie.



The screaming stops right before the shot, was that because Zim was being smothered?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The "having rings", plus a screw driver thing is pretty damning. Sounds like burglary tools and pilfered goods. Certainly not the kind of thing an average high school student would have in his back pack. What is it that Zimmerman was guarding the neighborhood against, burglaries. Was Martin casing the houses there, no way to know, but were Zimmerman's suspicions justified, I have to say yes.
> 
> Plus, three suspensions in as many months of school. I have a 17 year old son who just graduated high school. If my kid was suspended three time in three months I would be having a come to Jesus talk with him. Three suspensions indicates problems to me.


not as damning as a history of violence and killing an innocent kid.

what you're trying to do is the only way to make this work: treat martin with the presumption of guilt.

too bad he was an innocent kid with no history of violence doing nothing wrong. and even if he was jumping out of a house when zimm saw him, that is no excuse for zimm's actions.

douchebag.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The screaming stops right before the shot...


what reality are you living in?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 22, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The screaming stops right before the shot, was that because Zim was being smothered?


You sure do lie a lot. It only hurts your conversation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

one of my favorite parts was where zimmerman tries telling the interrogators that martin was circling his vehicle. like, literally walking around it several times.

guess he forgot that his call to dispatch was recorded. 

dumbass.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> one of my favorite parts was where zimmerman tries telling the interrogators that martin was circling his vehicle. like, literally walking around it several times.
> 
> guess he forgot that his call to dispatch was recorded.
> 
> dumbass.


They kept asking him "is this when he walked around"..... uhhh I can't remember. His own voice will come back to haunt him..HOMIE

He has to take the stand to explain this bullshit away.


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not as damning as a history of violence and killing an innocent kid.
> 
> what you're trying to do is the only way to make this work: treat martin with the presumption of guilt.
> 
> ...


i personally think he wasn't so innocent. Is not your claiming him to be innocent not as presumptuous as Desert's claim of guilt?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 22, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> i personally think he wasn't so innocent. Is not your claiming him to be innocent not as presumptuous as Desert's claim of guilt?


not at all.... he was innocent enough not to die like that.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 22, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> i personally think he wasn't so innocent. Is not your claiming him to be innocent not as presumptuous as Desert's claim of guilt?


Actually I believe the timeline does establish that Martin was exactly where his family said he would be. Wasn't he on that video in the store 10 minutes earlier?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> i personally think he wasn't so innocent. Is not your claiming him to be innocent not as presumptuous as Desert's claim of guilt?


i didn't realize florida statutes gave the death penalty for walking around with skittles and iced tea.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 22, 2012)

peep this full account per Zimmerman of what happen when they drive around the area and get out and start walking whilst Zimmerman traps himself in a lie. Play video to see Zimmerman's FULL account... about 15 minutes long

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/22/us/documents-tell-zimmermans-side-in-martin-shooting.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

why does zimmerman always say in the interrogations and statements that he told the dispatch that he wanted the police to meet him at his car? he never mentions that he told dispatch to have the cops call him for his location.

why?

we all know why. it totally fucks up his (fake) story and his self-defense claim.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> why does zimmerman always say in the interrogations and statements that he told the dispatch that he wanted the police to meet him at his car? he never mentions that he told dispatch to have the cops call him for his location.
> 
> why?
> 
> we all know why. it totally fucks up his (fake) story and his self-defense claim.


I myself caught about 4 big fuck up in his story. The more you talk the more lies you have to tell....uhhh you got me....really ?????

He has to take the stand. The guy just can't keep his mouth shut. It's not in him


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I myself caught about 4 big fuck up in his story. The more you talk the more lies you have to tell....uhhh you got me....really ?????
> 
> He has to take the stand. The guy just can't keep his mouth shut. It's not in him


zimm is telling a move version. when you shoot someone directly through the heart, they don't sit up and say "you got me", as he claims in his written statement and interrogations. in the written statement, he says he shot him "in the torso".

yet in the reenactment, he says he didn't think he shot martin (at point blank range, no less). he says he thought martin just sat up and says something more to the effect of "i get the point, i heard your gun, you got me" and that's why he straddled him.

really?

not to mention his descriptions never coincide with the multiple eyewitness accounts of what happened after the gunshot.

self defense cases rely a lot on whether or not the jury thinks the defender exercised good judgment, according to experts. and you'd be hard pressed to say a guy that straddled a kid he just shot point blank in the heart was using good judgment. not to mention his credibility is hovering around negative four thousand on a scale of 1 to 10.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimm is telling a move version. when you shoot someone directly through the heart, they don't sit up and say "you got me", as he claims in his written statement and interrogations. in the written statement, he says he shot him "in the torso".
> 
> yet in the reenactment, he says he didn't think he shot martin (at point blank range, no less). he says he thought martin just sat up and says something more to the effect of "i get the point, i heard your gun, you got me" and that's why he straddled him.
> 
> ...


You forgot to tell how the Reptilians play into all of this.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> You forgot to tell how the Reptilians play into all of this.


reptilians reholstered zimm's gun while zimm straddled the kid instead of backing away and holding him at gunpoint.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 22, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> You forgot to tell how the Reptilians play into all of this.


listen to Serino interview part 3 . It will tell you


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> reptilians reholstered zimm's gun while zimm straddled the kid instead of backing away and holding him at gunpoint.


Now it all makes sense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Now it all makes sense.


i never noticed if you took a side in all this, but has your opinion about what happened changed since hearing zimm's growing list of lies?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> reptilians reholstered zimm's gun while zimm straddled the kid instead of backing away and holding him at gunpoint.


don't forget he was getting head slamed into concrete as he lay in the grass while Martin keep hitting him in the face, as Martin cover his mouth and nose at the same time while reaching for the gun that Zimm had holstered.sorry have to catch my breath While reaching Martin whispers very quietly " you going to die tonight"...Zimm somehow locks Martins arm to his side while getting his firearm ( Zimm has to really show me this awesome move) and shoots...Ah you got me said Martin...no i don't said Zimm..Now I have to ride you like a crazy cowboy.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i never noticed if you took a side in all this, but has your opinion about what happened changed since hearing zimm's growing list of lies?


My side is, "I don't give a fuck." It's just fun watching the show from both sides. But, his lying doesn't prove guilt or innocence. I always hated that about the "justice" system. The majority of people will lie if it means getting set free. But lying gets you jail time too even if you're found not guilty and someone else lied. But because the person who lied about you wasn't under oath, you get 5 years perjury, while the other guy gets to laugh in freedom. Bud Dwyer is dead, those scum who lied just went,"Damn, what a pussy!"

If you knew 100% no one saw you somewhere, you didn't do it but were there, and you also don't know who did it. Your saying you were there gets you a trial and months of your life taken away. It still won't find the culprit. Why would you tell the truth?

Some innocent until guilty. 

No one can prove shit in this case. Even if Z is found guilty, he'll get it reversed in appeal. If he's guilty, no one can prove that. You can't use the excuse he's an idiot, should've minded his own busines, this could've been prevented or he lied.

The same can be said of Martin. Had he been a good boy he would've not been suspended and at home with dad. Had he just told nutty Z he was visiting daddy. Had he not hit Z.

Had I picked different numbers, I'd have won that $200 million Mega Millions.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> My side is, "I don't give a fuck." It's just fun watching the show from both sides. But, his lying doesn't prove guilt or innocence. I always hated that about the "justice" system. The majority of people will lie if it means getting set free. But lying gets you jail time too even if you're found not guilty and someone else lied. But because the person who lied about you wasn't under oath, you get 5 years perjury, while the other guy gets to laugh in freedom. Bud Dwyer is dead, those scum who lied just went,"Damn, what a pussy!"If you knew 100% no one saw you somewhere, you didn't do it but were there, and you also don't know who did it. Your saying you were there gets you a trial and months of your life taken away. It still won't find the culprit. Why would you tell the truth?Some innocent until guilty. No one can prove shit in this case. Even if Z is found guilty, he'll get it reversed in appeal. If he's guilty, no one can prove that. You can't use the excuse he's an idiot, should've minded his own busines, this could've been prevented or he lied.The same can be said of Martin. Had he been a good boy he would've not been suspended and at home with dad. Had he just told nutty Z he was visiting daddy. Had he not hit Z.Had I picked different numbers, I'd have won that $200 million Mega Millions.


only things relevent to trayvan is what his actions that night were and theres no evidence apart from zimmermans word as to how it happenedzimmerman on the otherhand shot someone that fact is beyond reasonable doubt. but zimmerman is claiming self defense as a special defense i'd say its very important if he's lying or not


----------



## desert dude (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not as damning as a history of violence and killing an innocent kid.
> 
> *what you're trying to do is the only way to make this work: treat martin with the presumption of guilt*.
> 
> ...


No, I am not treating Martin with the presumption of guilt. Your whole analysis relies upon questioning Zimmerman's character. I don't know if that approach will fly in court, but if it does do you think Martin's character will be off the table?

Zimmerman claims that he saw a suspicious character who he thought was casing houses for a burglary. The neighborhood was plagued by burglaries, hence Zimmerman's suspicions were reasonable. Martin, a few months before, had a back pack with ten women's rings and a screw driver in it. The most reasonable interpretation of that is that Martin stole those rings by burgling homes. This further solidifies that Zimmerman's suspicions were justified, though it does nothing to indicate that Martin was a burglar on the night he was shot.

Zimmerman called the SFD non-emergency line to report his suspicions and stayed on the line during the whole incident. Zimmer voluntarily gave a statement to the police after the incident that explained what happened. Those are not the actions of a man who murdered someone. Zimmer was battered, Martin was not. Martin's knuckles were skinned up, Zimmer's hands were pristine. There were 45 seconds of recorded screams for help. Martin was seen by witnesses pounding on Zimmer. All of these facts are corroborated by the physical evidence and by Zimmer's statement to the police immediately after the incident.

Prosecutor Corey bypassed the grand jury and simply charge Zimmer with murder 2. Why would she do that? Because she knew she had a flimsy case that a grand jury would reject? Corey's affidavit of probable cause to make the murder 2 charge contains literally nothing in the way of probable cause, although it does contain some (intentionally ?) loaded words such as "profiled". It looks like this prosecution is being carried out simply to assuage moral outrage and to prevent civil unrest, i.e, it is simply politically motivated. 

Personally, I am not willing to lynch an innocent man simply because a bunch of gun-o-phobes don't like the SYG laws, or because they think its time for some retribution for the black man. Neither you, nor anybody else, has the right to assault somebody and attempt to beat them to death with impunity. 

You and several others on this thread are trotting out allegations that are even flimsier than Corey's. Stuff that is easily explainable, like the "smothering" thing and pretending like it somehow shows Zimmer's guilt. Martin clamped his hand over Zimmer's mouth either to smother Zimmer, or, more likely, just to stop his screaming, Zimmer pushed Martin's hands away and moments later shot Martin dead.

I will be surprised if this ever goes to trial, a fair minded judge (maybe there is one) can't possibly look at the prosecution's case and conclude that it supports anything except simple self defense on Zimmer's part. Martin assaulted Zimmer, that seems beyond argument. Zimmer feared for his life and shot Martin dead. Simple self defense, and justified under SYG in Florida.

The only caveat I will offer is this: maybe the prosecution has some real evidence that refutes all of the simple facts of the case laid out above, and I will happily change my mind on this if there is any credible evidence that refutes all of the very compelling evidence cited above. I don't believe Corey has any such evidence, though, because if she did she would have taken it to a grand jury, and the affidavit of probable cause would have actually contained some probable cause.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I will be surprised if this ever goes to trial


You care to bet that this goes to trial or Zimm pleas out...it will be one or the other


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

DEAsert dude said:


> No, I am not treating Martin with the presumption of guilt. *Your whole analysis relies upon questioning Zimmerman's character*. I don't know if that approach will fly in court, but if it does do you think Martin's character will be off the table?


martin's completely non-violent past will be on the table along with zimmerboy's violence-riddled past.

but my analysis is not reliant upon zimm's character alone. his actions that night are sufficient, his history of violence and getting himself involved is just icing on the cake.



DEAsert dude said:


> Zimmerman claims that he saw a suspicious character who he thought was casing houses for a burglary. The neighborhood was plagued by burglaries, hence Zimmerman's suspicions were reasonable. Martin, a few months before, had a back pack with ten women's rings and a screw driver in it.


and zimmerman was supposed to know this how? 



DEAsert dude said:


> Zimmerman called the SFD non-emergency line to report his suspicions and stayed on the line during the whole incident.


until the part where he went off looking for martin so that he could detain him.



DEAsert dude said:


> Zimmer voluntarily gave a statement to the police after the incident that explained what happened. Those are not the actions of a man who murdered someone.


except that many murderers who fancied themselves good liars have fucked themselves this exact way. 



DEAsert dude said:


> Martin's knuckles were skinned up...


listen to the interrogation. serino clearly lets on that martin's one little imperfection does not exactly correspond with zimmerman's tall tale that he was punched approximately 25-30 times.

really dude, you need to familiarize youself with the evidence in this case, until then you are making yourself look like a jackass.



DEAsert dude said:


> Martin was seen by witnesses pounding on Zimmer. All of these facts are corroborated by the physical evidence and by Zimmer's statement to the police immediately after the incident.


we don't know if this was martin defending himself or not. we do know the injuries appear completely non-life threatening.



DEAsert dude said:


> ...loaded words such as "profiled".


that's because zimm profiled martin. umm, duh?



DEAsert dude said:


> It looks like this prosecution is being carried out simply to assuage moral outrage and to prevent civil unrest, i.e, it is simply politically motivated.


then explain why serino wanted manslaughter BEFORE this was ever a news story. 

anyone who tries to say this is "politically motivated" is displaying, in the most subtle and coded of ways, their acceptance of bigotry.



DEAsert dude said:


> Personally, I am not willing to lynch an innocent man...


see what i just said above. talk about loaded words.



DEAsert dude said:


> simply because a bunch of gun-o-phobes don't like the SYG laws, or because they think its time for some retribution for the black man.


and there it is. we all just hate guns or have white guilt.

thanks for exposing your bigotry. calling this case "politically motivated" is too subtle, you just had to come on out and say that you basicaly just don't like black people all that much and feel that they get some kind of special rights when that is anything but the case here.



DEAsert dude said:


> Neither you, nor anybody else, has the right to assault somebody and attempt to beat them to death with impunity.


and there you go treating martin with the presumption of guilt again.

you do not know that an assault was occurring. there is every reason (and more) to believe that martin was defending himself from a vigilante with a gun who was trying to detain him for no reason. 

but in your mind, that scenario is impossible, because you are a bigot who just assumes that martin must have been an angry, violent black guy, despite his complete and utter lack of violence in his his past.



DEAsert dude said:


> You and several others on this thread are trotting out allegations that are even flimsier than Corey's. Stuff that is easily explainable, like the "smothering" thing and pretending like it somehow shows Zimmer's guilt. Martin clamped his hand over Zimmer's mouth either to smother Zimmer, or, more likely, just to stop his screaming, Zimmer pushed Martin's hands away and moments later shot Martin dead.


that's just ONE of dozens of lies that zimmer told.

that you believe it is a reflection on your lack of intelligence.



DEAsert dude said:


> I will be surprised if this ever goes to trial, a fair minded judge (maybe there is one) can't possibly look at the prosecution's case and conclude that it supports anything except simple self defense on Zimmer's part.


says the self righteous bigot. 



DEAsert dude said:


> Martin assaulted Zimmer, that seems beyond argument.


only to people who treat the black kid with the presumption of guilt.

i find it much more likely that martin was defending himself against a mentally unbalanced vigilante with a gun who was trying to detain him.



DEAsert dude said:


> Zimmer feared for his life and shot Martin dead. Simple self defense, and justified under SYG in Florida.


self defense doesn't apply when you get out of your place of safety and chase a kid around with your gun, dumbass.



DEAsert dude said:


> The only caveat I will offer is this: maybe the prosecution has some real evidence that refutes all of the simple facts of the case laid out above, and I will happily change my mind on this if there is any credible evidence that refutes all of the very compelling evidence cited above. I don't believe Corey has any such evidence, though, because if she did she would have taken it to a grand jury, and the affidavit of probable cause would have actually contained some probable cause.


you just exposed yourself as a bigot through and through with your self righteous douchebaggery laid out above.

fuck you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You care to bet that this goes to trial or Zimm pleas out...it will be one or the other


he also thinks that a kid with no history of violence who ran away from zimm was assaulting, rather than defending himself from, a mentally unbalanced vigilante with a gun and a history of violence who was chasing him around.

in other words, he's treating martin with the presumption of guilt, and ignoring completely the actions and histories of both men. he chooses to base his assumptions on something else entirely.

then he has the nerve to say that anyone who disagrees with his lopsided analysis is just a gunaphobe or caving to white guilt or something.

in other words, DEAsert dude just exposed himself for the self righteous bigot that he is.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 23, 2012)

The Zimm will pay for his crimes. You have to believe Zimm for him to get off. He has told to many lies. His story does not add up. How many lies does one tell before you say he is dishonest. I guess when he was telling and showing his story he forgot that 911 tapes would refute some of what he says. I hope this trial let cameras in the court room


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> The Zimm will pay for his crimes. You have to believe Zimm for him to get off. He has told to many lies. His story does not add up. How many lies does one tell before you say he is dishonest. I guess when he was telling and showing his story he forgot that 911 tapes would refute some of what he says. I hope this trial let cameras in the court room


his written statement does not match his video statement, which does not match his interrogations, which do not match later interrogations.

but listening to DEAsert dude, this is all just politically motivated black retribution and zimmerman is a saint.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

and the sunshine law is in play in florida, meaning the trial will be televised.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## londonfog (Jun 23, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


>


why so silently


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> martin's completely non-violent past will be on the table along with zimmerboy's violence-riddled past. but my analysis is not reliant upon zimm's character alone. his actions that night are sufficient, his history of violence and getting himself involved is just icing on the cake. and zimmerman was supposed to know this how?  until the part where he went off looking for martin so that he could detain him. except that many murderers who fancied themselves good liars have fucked themselves this exact way.  listen to the interrogation. serino clearly lets on that martin's one little imperfection does not exactly correspond with zimmerman's tall tale that he was punched approximately 25-30 times. really dude, you need to familiarize youself with the evidence in this case, until then you are making yourself look like a jackass. we don't know if this was martin defending himself or not. we do know the injuries appear completely non-life threatening. that's because zimm profiled martin. umm, duh? then explain why serino wanted manslaughter BEFORE this was ever a news story. anyone who tries to say this is "politically motivated" is displaying, in the most subtle and coded of ways, their acceptance of bigotry. see what i just said above. talk about loaded words. and there it is. we all just hate guns or have white guilt. thanks for exposing your bigotry. calling this case "politically motivated" is too subtle, you just had to come on out and say that you basicaly just don't like black people all that much and feel that they get some kind of special rights when that is anything but the case here. and there you go treating martin with the presumption of guilt again. you do not know that an assault was occurring. there is every reason (and more) to believe that martin was defending himself from a vigilante with a gun who was trying to detain him for no reason. but in your mind, that scenario is impossible, because you are a bigot who just assumes that martin must have been an angry, violent black guy, despite his complete and utter lack of violence in his his past. that's just ONE of dozens of lies that zimmer told. that you believe it is a reflection on your lack of intelligence. says the self righteous bigot. only to people who treat the black kid with the presumption of guilt. i find it much more likely that martin was defending himself against a mentally unbalanced vigilante with a gun who was trying to detain him. self defense doesn't apply when you get out of your place of safety and chase a kid around with your gun, dumbass. you just exposed yourself as a bigot through and through with your self righteous douchebaggery laid out above. fuck you.


 This is UnclePissyPants taking the high road. lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> This is UnclePissyPants taking the high road. lol


nobel prize winning intellect there, douche.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Oy; so much urology. cn


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nobel prize winning intellect there, douche.


 See what I mean?


----------



## desert dude (Jun 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You care to bet that this goes to trial or Zimm pleas out...it will be one or the other


I doubt Zim will plead out unless there is evidence that has not yet been exposed. 

Will it go to trial? That's a tougher question to answer. As Alan Dershowitz said after seeing the affidavit of probable cause, "a fair judge will dismiss these charges", but this is no ordinary case. Al Sharpton is stirring the pot and the president has put in his two cents worth. The Black Panther Party put a price on Zimmerman's head. Two of the major networks phonied up evidence to make Zim look like a racist, and to make it look like he was uninjured. That is a potent combination of forces all calling for Zimmerman's head. It will take a truly courageous judge to do the right thing in these circumstances, especially when he can just let a jury decide and then be blameless.

If it goes to trial what is the likely verdict. The facts all call for acquittal, but a whole lot of people want Zim's head, evidence be damned; just look at this thread. That's why my prediction is a hung jury.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> It will take a truly courageous judge to do the right thing in these circumstances...


you're a racist retard.

we've got a self defense claim here being put forth by a mentally unstable, drug-addled vigilante with a history of violence and a propensity for bad judgment and lying.

and to you, this means taht it MUST not go to trial, and if it does, an injustice has been done?

racist. retard.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're a racist retard.
> 
> we've got a self defense claim here being put forth by a mentally unstable, drug-addled vigilante with a history of violence and a propensity for bad judgment and lying.
> 
> ...


I guess me and Alan Dershowitz are just racists because we are able to look at the facts presented by the prosecution and realize there are none.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I guess me and Alan Dershowitz are just racists because we are able to look at the facts presented by the prosecution and realize there are none.


no, you're a racist because of your continued assumption that martin assaulted zimmerman, when the fact is that we don't know if it was self defense or not.

considering martin had no history of violence and was running away and zimmerman had a long history of violence and was searching for him, your continued assumption that it was assault is retarded. not to mention that you decry the fact that people like al sharpton don't want this questionable case quietly swept under the rug. you leave hints everywhere. you've exposed yourself.

congratulations.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Dershowitz is an interested party, and the epitome of a moral weathervane. He was instrumental in getting Simpson and Anthony acquitted iirc. He doesn't give a rodent's pelvis about Zimmerman or Martin. he senses the opportunity for another fame-enhancing high-deflection shot here. I would not consider Dershowitz to be interested from any higher principle than Enlightened Self-interest. cn


----------



## desert dude (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *no, you're a racist because of your continued assumption that martin assaulted zimmerman, when the fact is that we don't know if it was self defense or not.*
> 
> considering martin had no history of violence and was running away and zimmerman had a long history of violence and was searching for him, your continued assumption that it was assault is retarded. not to mention that you decry the fact that people like al sharpton don't want this questionable case quietly swept under the rug. you leave hints everywhere. you've exposed yourself.
> 
> congratulations.


Look at Zimmerman after the incident. The injuries, and lack of injuries, speak for themselves. Martin's only injury is a banged up hand, banged up by Zimmerman's face. Witnesses saw Martin pummeling Zimmerman.

The only real question to be answered by a jury is, "Did Zimmerman reasonably fear death or great bodily harm?"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Look at Zimmerman after the incident. The injuries, and lack of injuries, speak for themselves. Martin's only injury is a banged up hand, banged up by Zimmerman's face. Witnesses saw Martin pummeling Zimmerman.
> 
> The only real question to be answered by a jury is, "Did Zimmerman reasonably fear death or great bodily harm?"


that doesn't make it assault. there is every reason to believe martin acted in self defense against a mentally unstable, drug-addled vigilante with a history of violence and a gun.

and that question only applies if SYG does. considering zimm chased this innocent kid around, there's no way to call this self defense when zimm was on the offense.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that doesn't make it assault. *there is every reason to believe martin acted in self defense against a mentally unstable, drug-addled vigilante with a history of violence and a gun.
> *
> and that question only applies if SYG does. considering zimm chased this innocent kid around, there's no way to call this self defense when zimm was on the offense.


I sure would like to see some of those reasons.

Buck, you were the very first one to post the pertinent SYG clause on this case, 776.041. At the time, of course, you were posting it to show that Zimmerman was guilty as sin. If the prosecution makes the claim that Zimmerman was the aggressor, then 776.041 is going to be Zimmerman's defense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I sure would like to see some of those reasons.
> 
> Buck, you were the very first one to post the pertinent SYG clause on this case, 776.041. At the time, of course, you were posting it to show that Zimmerman was guilty as sin. If the prosecution makes the claim that Zimmerman was the aggressor, then 776.041 is going to be Zimmerman's defense.


we were talking about a lot of things before we had all the facts. 

you don't get to chase after a kid with your gun, shoot him, and claim self defense.

and according to legal experts, good judgment and credibility are paramount in self defense cases. zimmerman has neither going for him.

he's proud to know he has closet racists like you to carry his water for him, though.

don't you find it odd that zimmerman conveniently leaves out the fact that he told dispatch to have the cops call him for his location in all of his contradictory statements? it's about the only consistent thing in his statements.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that doesn't make it assault. there is every reason to believe martin acted in self defense against a mentally unstable, drug-addled vigilante with a history of violence and a gun.
> 
> and that question only applies if SYG does. considering zimm chased this innocent kid around, there's no way to call this self defense when zimm was on the offense.


At first you were saying Z did it all while Martin just got shot. Now you say what I originally said, but you mocked me. If the case is so cut and dry, why do you keep changing your opinion? 

Like I said, I don't give a fuck. It's just funny watching you all squirm. So if you say Martin was just defending himself, that now makes it possible Martin attacked.

Your liberal logic is backfiring. I've always said you can attack if provoked. It's liberals who think equal force is needed. Hey, all Z wanted to do was ask some questions. Martin overreacted. How does, "Excuse me sir, do you live here, I've never seen you before?" How does that deserve an ass beating?

Is it because it	's in their nature? But isn't that racist? Martin was known for his violent temper too when he assaulted that bus driver. Something bad is bound to happen when two liberals with an entitlement complex meet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> At first you were saying Z did it all while Martin just got shot. Now you say what I originally said, but you mocked me. If the case is so cut and dry, why do you keep changing your opinion?
> 
> Like I said, I don't give a fuck. It's just funny watching you all squirm. So if you say Martin was just defending himself, that now makes it possible Martin attacked.
> 
> ...


except zimm had every opportunity to ask that and never did.

and i would love to see evidence of this assault. do tell


----------



## desert dude (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> except zimm had every opportunity to ask that and never did.
> 
> and i would love to see evidence of this assault. do tell


According to Zimmerman the first words were uttered by Martin during the meeting of the two: "You got a problem?"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Al Sharpton is stirring the pot and the president has put in his two cents worth. The Black Panther Party put a price on Zimmerman's head. Two of the major networks phonied up evidence to make Zim look like a racist, and to make it look like he was uninjured. That is a potent combination of forces all calling for Zimmerman's head. It will take a truly courageous judge to do the right thing in these circumstances...


no wonder you heart rawn pawl. you guys are two racist peas in a self-righteous pod.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> According to Zimmerman the first words were uttered by Martin during the meeting of the two: "You got a problem?"


you mean, according to the guy who has been caught in lie after lie after lie?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> except zimm had every opportunity to ask that and never did.
> 
> and i would love to see evidence of this assault. do tell


Right before Martin was shot, there's no recordings. Was it Z screaming? How do you know Z wasn't polite? I can talk shit behind your back if I don't like you but will be polite to your face. Martin already has proven he can be rude. There's no proof he was, no more proof Z didn't ask nicely and Martin went,"fuck you, Imma kill you crackah for following me!" No one knows. This is my opinion, your quote is yours. But both are only opinion. You can't convict only on opinion, no matter how sure you are. It's called beyond reasonable doubt for a reason.

There are pictures of Z's small head wound which are big enough to show on video.

I once stood up and hit my head on the corner of a kitcken cabinet door. For ten minutes it hurt so bad. I felt like I was going to die. I tasted metal. There was no blood. If that was done by some 17 year old kid, I'd have bashed him in for that. Since Z had blood too, his was worse, so I can just imagine the pain. When that was going on, you could very well think your life was in danger.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you mean, according to the guy who has been caught in lie after lie after lie?


and just to make sure we get it right, zimmerman claims he said "you got a problem homie?". ya know, he had to blacktitude it up.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you mean, according to the guy who has been caught in lie after lie after lie?


You got anybody to refute his account? Do you really expect us to take you fantasized accounts as gospel? The simple fact is, there is only one witness to the start of the incident. There are several witnesses to the beating. There is the physical evidence. That's really all we have to go on.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> except zimm had every opportunity to ask that and never did.


"Never did" except of course the first time they actually interacted, except that time. Which completely invalidates the argument he didn't want to ask him a question because he didn't do so previously. If he didn't want to ask Martin his business, why 'o why would it be the very first thing he did when they met near the sidewalk? 

I mean, if I followed someone to knife them, that's what I'd do when in caught up to them. If I followed someone to give them a pastrami sandwich, that's the first thing I'd do. Now, why would Zimmerman ask him a question before doing anything else when they met near the sidewalk? Hmmm, this is quite a puzzler. Anybody have an idea? 

UB's logical theory is he began the interaction with a verbal question because he had no interest in asking Martin a question. And you call me a Zimmerman supporter because I have to waste time caling you out on this ludicrous line of reasoning. You have several valid arguments that cast doubt on Zimmerman's story, stick to those, this one is dogshit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You got anybody to refute his account?


zimmerman refutes his own account, as do several eyewitnesses.

you really should listen to all the new evidence.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and just to make sure we get it right, zimmerman claims he said "you got a problem homie?". ya know, he had to blacktitude it up.


In his written statement, date 26 Feb 2012, Zimmerman writes: "As I headed back to my vehicle the suspect emerged from the darkness and said "You got a problem"...

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/06/22/us/21george-zimmerman-transcript.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> "Never did" except of course the first time they actually interacted, except that time. Which completely invalidates the argument he didn't want to ask him a question because he didn't do so previously. If he didn't want to ask Martin his business, why 'o why would it be the very first thing he did when they met near the sidewalk?


except for that first interaction where they stared at each other when martin was coming back from the store.

and then that second interaction where they stared at each other while zimm was on with dispatch. ya know, when zimm says martin literally circled his vehicle multiple times. but he did not ask martin anything because he was in fear, so much fear that he got out of his truck and followed him immediately after. 

finally, after searching for martin because he was so afraid of him for a while, he found him and that was when they had their third interaction.

so yeah, kind of off the mark there, slugger. try again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

desert dude said:


> In his written statement, date 26 Feb 2012, Zimmerman writes: "As I headed back to my vehicle the suspect emerged from the darkness and said "You got a problem"...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/06/22/us/21george-zimmerman-transcript.html


which is contradicted by his later accounts where he adds homie. 

ya know, for the blacktitude that self-righteous racists like you eat up for supper.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> except for that first interaction where they stared at each other when martin was coming back from the store.
> 
> and then that second interaction where they stared at each other while zimm was on with dispatch. ya know, when zimm says martin literally circled his vehicle multiple times. but he did not ask martin anything because he was in fear, so much fear that he got out of his truck and followed him immediately after.
> 
> ...


Don't be afraid to tell him what you really think he is.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> except for that first interaction where they stared at each other when martin was coming back from the store.
> 
> and then that second interaction where they stared at each other while zimm was on with dispatch. ya know, when zimm says martin literally circled his vehicle multiple times. but he did not ask martin anything because he was in fear, so much fear that he got out of his truck and followed him immediately after.
> 
> ...


Sad attempt at a save. I didn't say the first time they saw each other or the first time the eyeballed each other, I said the first time they interacted. And I'll stop you before you further embarrass yourself with a laughable and broad definition of the word "interaction". Let's assume I've forgotten more about the written word than you'll EVER know.

You can try to play the semantics bullshit to avoid answering the rest of my previous post, you know, the part you oh so sneakily failed to quote. Go ahead and tackle the last portion, slugger. Go ahead and affirm that he started with a question the moment they met by the sidewalk, because he didn't want to ask him a question when he caught up to him. You've suggested it, I'd like to actually see you type it out. I'll use it as my new sig...or maybe London's in a few months.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Sad attempt at a save. I didn't say the first time they saw each other or the first time the eyeballed each other, I said the first time they interacted. And I'll stop you before you further embarrass yourself with a laughable and broad definition of the word "interaction". Let's assume I've forgotten more about the written word than you'll EVER know.
> 
> You can try to play the semantics bullshit to avoid answering the rest of my previous post, you know, the part you oh so sneakily failed to quote. Go ahead and tackle the last portion, slugger. Go ahead and affirm that he started with a question the moment they met by the sidewalk, because he didn't want to ask him a question when he caught up to him. You've suggested it, I'd like to actually see you type it out. I'll use it as my new sig...or maybe London's in a few months.


if i'm exchanging glances with a hot lady across the room at a night club, that's an interaction.

just like zimm tried to say he wasn't following, he was just going in the same direction as martin. LOL!

douchebag semantics aren't going to get you out of a murder charge.

call it whatever you want, but zimmerman had every opportunity not just once, but twice to ask martin what he was doing. he even admits in the interrogation he didn't think to ask him what he was doing. try to keep up.

*

UB's logical theory is he began the interaction with a verbal question because he had no interest in asking Martin a question.​


*actually, according to the most credible witness, it was martin who started the third and final interaction with a question: "why are you following me?"

and in the interrogation, zimmerman said it did not cross his mind to ask martin what he was doing, identify himself, etc. serino even explained to him that as officers, that is most of what they do.

try to keep up there, slugger.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 23, 2012)

Zimmerman has to many contradictions to his stories. His walk through does not add up to his 911 call. He contradicts himself between interviews. His lawyer will have his hands full. I wonder will he and his wife face Federal charges with the money transfers under 10, 000 trying to be undetected.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimmerman has to many contradictions to his stories. His walk through does not add up to his 911 call. He contradicts himself between interviews. His lawyer will have his hands full.* I wonder will he and his wife face Federal charges with the money transfers under 10, 000 trying to be undetected.*


Good point. I think the answer is yes. DOJ is looking at hate crime charges, they want him pretty bad.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 23, 2012)

Hmm, that's odd because I've seen about a dozen posts from you and others and seen reports of Martin's girlfriend saying right after Martin asked why he was following him, Zimmerman *asked* him what he was doing here. That sounds like a question and it's the first thing he did. He didn't answer Martin's question, he didn't hand him a pastrami sandwich, he asked him a question. Almost like, oh, I don't know, like he was intent on asking him that question. Strange for a fella that had no intention of asking him a question, huh?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Hmm, that's odd because I've seen about a dozen posts from you and others and seen reports of Martin's girlfriend saying right after Martin asked why he was following him, Zimmerman *asked* him what he was doing here. That sounds like a question and it's the first thing he did. He didn't answer Martin's question, he didn't hand him a pastrami sandwich, he asked him a question. *Almost like, oh, I don't know, like he was intent on asking him that question. *Strange for a fella that had no intention of asking him a question, huh?


you really need to listen to the interrogation with serino and hear zimmerman's own words. you are making yourself look pretty fucking stupid here.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you really need to listen to the interrogation with serino and hear zimmerman's own words. you are making yourself look pretty fucking stupid here.


So you're now saying Martin's girlfriend, the most credible witness, is lying? We know she said the first thing Zimmerman did after Martin's question, was to ask "What are you doing here?" That fact is now superseded by Zimmerman's account in the interrogation? Are we taking Zimmerman's word over Martin's girlfriend now? I thought Zimmerman was a liar and she was a stellar witness? I'm pretty sure I'm not the one contradicting myself to push an illogical supposition. Either he asked him by the sidewalk or he didn't, my understanding from reports, is she said he did. If that's the case my argument is sound, if not, she's a liar.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> So you're now saying Martin's girlfriend, the most credible witness, is lying? We know she said the first thing Zimmerman did after Martin's question, was to ask "What are you doing here?" That fact is now superseded by Zimmerman's account in the interrogation? Are we taking Zimmerman's word over Martin's girlfriend now? I thought Zimmerman was a liar and she was a stellar witness? I'm pretty sure I'm not the one contradicting myself to push an illogical supposition. Either he asked him by the sidewalk or he didn't, my understanding from reports, is she said he did. If that's the case my argument is sound, if not, she's a liar.


You need to just roll over on this whole thing, like Harrekin did. That is the only way to be part of Bucky's in-crowd.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 23, 2012)

There is no "in crowd" it is a matter of right/wrong...zimm fucked up and someone died...I would wager everything I have that you two would be irate and wanting your pound of flesh if your son or nephew was killed like this.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> So you're now saying Martin's girlfriend, the most credible witness, is lying? We know she said the first thing Zimmerman did after Martin's question, was to ask "What are you doing here?" That fact is now superseded by Zimmerman's account in the interrogation? Are we taking Zimmerman's word over Martin's girlfriend now? I thought Zimmerman was a liar and she was a stellar witness? I'm pretty sure I'm not the one contradicting myself to push an illogical supposition. Either he asked him by the sidewalk or he didn't, my understanding from reports, is she said he did. If that's the case my argument is sound, if not, she's a liar.


again, go listen to the interrogations.

zimmerman and martin had an encounter as zimm was leaving. there was some staring. that's an interaction. zimm had every opportunity to ask martin what he was doing and identify himself as neighborhood watch then and there. didn't do it.

then he had another chance to do the same while on the phone with dispatch. he didn't do it. he said it never even crossed his mind.

on the dispatch call, he even tries to hide his address from martin (i don't want to give it out, i don't know where this kid is at). he had no interest in identifying himself to martin or ask him what he was doing. that he confrontationally asked martin "what are you doing here?" without identifying himself and only AFTER martin asked him why he was following shows nothing.

if he wanted to identify himself and ask martin what he was doing, he had several chances and never did so. he could have even yelled out after chasing him, when he was worried about martin being within earshot "i'm the neighborhood watch, the cops are on their way because you are acting suspiciously". he never did that. his sole intention was to chase after and detain martin.

those assholes were always getting away.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 23, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> There is no "in crowd" it is a matter of right/wrong...zimm fucked up and someone died...I would wager everything I have that you two would be irate and wanting your pound of flesh if your son or nephew was killed like this.


As I've answered that obvious trap question several times before, my son wouldn't be in that position. First of all, at age 17, my son wouldn't be walking to the store at night and certainly not in the rain. 

Secondly, my son would have "used his words" and diffused the situation before it got physical, because he's been taught how to do so and that there are dangerous, armed nuts out there that you don't want to piss off.

Of course, that's assuming that Martin acted differently. If Zimmerman actually did attack, assault or try to physically detain Martin and Martin did nothing to initiate the actual physical altercation, then yes, Zimmerman needs to spend a good deal of time in the pokie.

However, I've seen ZERO evidence from anyone that it happened that way. Not saying it didn't, just saying without that evidence and the presumption of innocence a juror must start with, it's a tough sell, even with inconsistencies in Zimmerman's account. I'd still put it at 50/50 as to who attacked who. As a juror, I'd need that information to overcome doubts, convict and send a man to jail.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 23, 2012)

What did Martin have on his person besides skittles and an Arizona Ice Tea? Did he have any cash, like $20s? It'd be interesting if any marijuana crumbs were in his pockets too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> What did Martin have on his person besides skittles and an Arizona Ice Tea? Did he have any cash, like $20s? It'd be interesting if any marijuana crumbs were in his pockets too.


about $40 and his phone with headset. he had THC in his system but not enough so that he would have been considered impaired in any way.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> about $40 and his phone with headset. he had THC in his system but not enough so that he would have been considered impaired in any way.


What I'm saying, did the police check Martin's person for evidence he had just made a deal? In Florida, $40 makes it a possibility he did.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> What I'm saying, did the police check Martin's person for evidence he had just made a deal? In Florida, $40 makes it a possibility he did.


Let's say he did. Would it make any difference in the situation? cn


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Let's say he did. Would it make any difference in the situation? cn


Yes, gang affiliated dealers are much more paranoid. It would look bad to his superiors if the cops were questioning him, etc. It would've been easier to beat that crackah up a bit instead. If Z hadn't had a gun, it might've went down like that. It's very unlikely the cops would've did anything to Martin or if he would've even got caught.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 24, 2012)

Why the fuck is this thread titled "trayvan martin" who the fuck is trayvan martin?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Yes, gang affiliated dealers are much more paranoid. It would look bad to his superiors if the cops were questioning him, etc. It would've been easier to beat that crackah up a bit instead. If Z hadn't had a gun, it might've went down like that. It's very unlikely the cops would've did anything to Martin or if he would've even got caught.


You just made a jump from "possible weed transaction" to "gang affiliation". _Non sequitur_. cn


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> "gang affiliation". _Non sequitur_. cn


The whole, "no limit nigga," could've fooled me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> The whole, "no limit nigga," could've fooled me.


Since I don't know what that means, can you tell me why that signifies probable gang membership? cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Since I don't know what that means, can you tell me why that signifies probable gang membership? cn


It might have something to do with pigmentation and stereotypes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Why the fuck is this thread titled "trayvan martin" who the fuck is trayvan martin?


i waited over 7,700 replies for someone to point that out 

that cleared up, we can move on to the important issue: was martin selling $40 worth of weed to pay for his skittles? or was he breaking into houses with a screwdriver which he didn't have to steal wedding rings?

either way, 'no limits nigga' was probably in commission of a felony and was thus justly hunted down like a deadly criminal and shot.

good profiling on zimm's part. he didn't look like a hardcore athlete out for a jog, so he hunted the kid down. that'll play well.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i waited over 7,700 replies for someone to point that out


I didn't know it was deliberate. I just ignored it. I assumed it was a typo. LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i waited over 7,700 replies for someone to point that out
> 
> that cleared up, we can move on to the important issue: was martin selling $40 worth of weed to pay for his skittles? or was he breaking into houses with a screwdriver which he didn't have to steal wedding rings?
> 
> ...


Isn't it funny only Kool Kids Like carne agree with this Prick Uncle Buck.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 24, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Yes, gang affiliated dealers are much more paranoid. It would look bad to his superiors if the cops were questioning him, etc. It would've been easier to beat that crackah up a bit instead. If Z hadn't had a gun, it might've went down like that. It's very unlikely the cops would've did anything to Martin or if he would've even got caught.


Damn can you also pull a rabbit out your hat...We see you can magically spread BULLSHIT across pages


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> It might have something to do with pigmentation and stereotypes.


I know pigs is smart, but mentation? No wonder I like bacon. I can taste the sapience.  cn

<edit> And my stereo is of a certain type; yes. That does _not _make me a bad person.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Every forum has its little cliques. Some people never matured past high school.


Funny part is there are pages and pages of people disagreeing with UB and Carne. And they continue to think its THEM its not us..LOL.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Funny part is there are pages and pages of people disagreeing with UB and Carne. And they continue to think its THEM its not us..LOL.


True. The difference is that we don't all wear matching panties. Marie and Marcus always coordinate.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Damn can you also pull a rabbit out your hat...We see you can magically spread BULLSHIT across pages


----------



## londonfog (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Every forum has its little cliques. Some people never matured past high school.


OMG another freakin puppet. Well Hello Mr.Puppet. Did you realize you used the word matured whilst having a juvenile puppet name .. pot be nice to kettle


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

Lol @ nealnblowme calling somebody immature ...too funny ..where is JohnnyIronic when ya need him?

What kind of advice did you give your son to deal with an angry neighborhood watch vigilante armed and itching to shoot? please tell me so I can instruct my nephews how to handle this kind of dangerous douche if he were to ever encounter a turd like this.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Lol @ nealnblowme calling somebody immature ...too funny ..where is JohnnyIronic when ya need him?
> 
> What kind of advice did you give your son to deal with an angry neighborhood watch vigilante armed and itching to shoot? please tell me so I can instruct my nephews how to handle this kind of dangerous douche if he were to ever encounter a turd like this.


I advised my son to say, "no, officer, I don't know why you pulled me over." Tell your nephew.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

I will..but Zimm is no cop...how do you handle a guy who wants to be a cop but is unqualified? but armed and dangerous and following you?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

I would have told Zimm to get fucked, and if he got close I would have knocked his stupid ass out and taken his piece....what do you mean his neighborhood..nobody owns a hood, or a block.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

lol...I don't have the energy to type common sense over n over...do you think Zimm is content with how he handled himself that night? Martin gets buried and Zimm goes to prison..so please stop with the ...Bad move n it got him killed..Zimm wishes every second of every day he did not try to play tough guy cop that night and stayed in is car.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 24, 2012)

I think if Zimmerman and Trayvon did the Sandusky shuffle in the shower that night, things would be just fine.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

lolllll...I would bet everything I own that ZImm wished he handled things much differently that night..don;t be retarded.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

the kid who got murdered got the short end of the stick, obviously ...but zimm ain't walking from this.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> People have the right to protect their neighborhood. Martin should have minded his own business and moved on instead of confronting Zimmerman. Bad move and it got him killed.


it was actually zimmerman who confronted martin. martin ran away, and zimm got out of his truck to go look for him. it's all in the call to dispatch, jack fate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You don't know what Zimm wishes or thinks. Comfort yourself with those mind games, but they don't actually mean anything.


actually we do know what he thinks and wishes. he tells us during the interrogations and other recorded evidence.

dumbass sock puppet.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I will..but Zimm is no cop...how do you handle a guy who wants to be a cop but is unqualified? but armed and dangerous and following you?


It depends. If he says to me, "I am in neighborhood watch. Do you mind telling me what you are doing here?", then I would say I am visiting friends and staying at 123 Happy Camper Lane, and be on my way.

If I am a no-limits kind of guy, I might say, "who the fuck are you to ask me a question, bitchmade, no fightin' sissy", and then knock that bitch to the ground and test his skull to see if it is concrete proof. Who knows, it might even work?

What would you do? How would you know he was armed and dangerous?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't answer questions from neighborhood watch ...but I doubt he would have approached me since I am white...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

desert dude said:


> It depends. If he says to me, "I am in neighborhood watch. Do you mind telling me what you are doing here?", then I would say I am visiting friends and staying at 123 Happy Camper Lane, and be on my way.
> 
> If I am a no-limits kind of guy, I might say, "who the fuck are you to ask me a question, bitchmade, no fightin' sissy", and then knock that bitch to the ground and test his skull to see if it is concrete proof. Who knows, it might even work?
> 
> What would you do? How would you know he was armed and dangerous?


DEAsert dude is taking ownership of his racism here.

what if he chases you around with his gun without identifying himself and is mentally unstable and hopped up on drugs, like was the case?


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I don't answer questions from neighborhood watch ...*but I doubt he would have approached me since I am white...*


Aren't you the lucky one! Are you a member of the white males club?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

I am a white male so yeah i guess...but we don't claim that turd zimm..he is the mexicans to carry..he is no white man.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> DEAsert dude is taking ownership of his racism here.
> 
> what if he chases you around with his gun without identifying himself and is mentally unstable and hopped up on drugs, like was the case?


You mean the case in your sordid imagination?

Let's see. I am 100 yards from the place where I am temporarily living... Hmmm, I would run home and enjoy my skittles.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I am a white male* so yeah i guess*...but we don't claim that turd zimm..he is the mexicans to carry..he is no white man.


What do you mean, you guess! I am calling bullshit. If you were a white male you would have received your gold card via Federal Express.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> DEAsert dude is taking ownership of his racism here.
> 
> what if he chases you around with his gun without identifying himself and is mentally unstable and hopped up on drugs, like was the case?


Don't forget that he chased him around with underwear too, Froot-of-the-Loom I do believe! Can't forget that part.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You mean the case in your sordid imagination?
> 
> Let's see. I am 100 yards from the place where I am temporarily living... Hmmm, I would run home and enjoy my skittles.


and let the creep know where you live? that's stupid, but i expect no less from you.

zimm didn't even want anyone knowing where he lived. 

and let's see...ADHD? mentally unstable. adderall and amazapan? drug addled. never identified himself? it never even crossed his mind, according to zimm. history of violence? a robust history. packing heat? obviously. vigilante? he calls the cops on potholes, i'd say so.

so a mentally unstable, drug-addled vigilante with a history of violence is chasing you around with his gun without identifying himself. you going to show him where you live? 

racist douche.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I am a white male so yeah i guess...but we don't claim that turd zimm..he is the mexicans to carry..he is no white man.


Not only are you the racist, but a dumb one too. Z is a Peruvian mestizo. Go look up some pictures on google pictures. The two look nothing alike.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

nobody takes american express ..it is the fox news of journalism.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and let the creep know where you live? that's stupid, but i expect no less from you.
> 
> zimm didn't even want anyone knowing where he lived.
> 
> ...


Marie, you have quite an imagination for a Romanian.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> nobody takes american express ..it is the fox news of journalism.


That's vaguely like the guy who described a Rolls-Royce as "the Cadillac of autmobiles." cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Marie, you have quite an imagination for a Romanian.


show me what's not fact, dumbass.

does it hurt when facts don't match up to your racist worldview?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Not only are you the racist, but a dumb one too. Z is a Peruvian mestizo. Go look up some pictures on google pictures. The two look nothing alike.




I don't now/care where zimm hails from moron...he is not white..why did you call him a "cracker" and I am racist? stupid ass bitch.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> show me what's not fact, dumbass.
> 
> does it hurt when facts don't match up to your racist worldview?


He's insulting your uterus, these days you don't need to take it anymore.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> show me what's not fact, dumbass.
> 
> does it hurt when facts don't match up to your racist worldview?


Did Zimm chase somebody around with a gun? Did Zimm chase somebody? Did Zimm take a hit of amazepam? Was Zimm "drug addled"? "Vigilantes" call in pot holes? Neighborhood watch is a vigilante organization?

Marie, you have quite a vivid imagination. Is that a Romanian trait?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I don't now/care where zimm hails from moron...he is not white..why did you call him a "cracker" and I am racist? stupid ass bitch.


Just like you can say nigger if you're black. It's a term of endearment among us white folk.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

For me it's strictly a term of the soup course. cn


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

No, I think you are retarded, and those pics look like mexicans to me retard...why don't you look at them before sending others to.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> For me it's strictly a term of the soup course. cn


I thought it was seal?


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> No, I think you are retarded, and those pics look like mexicans to me retard...why don't you look at them before sending others to.


Comedy gold!!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope you are joking and did not send this douche [email protected] desertdude..intentional or unintentional?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't believe you..you can not be that dumb and naive ...did you send Sandusky any money for his defense?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

DEAsert dude said:


> Did Zimm chase somebody around with a gun?


yes.



DEAsert dude said:


> Did Zimm chase somebody?


yes.



DEAsert dude said:


> Did Zimm take a hit of amazepam? Was Zimm "drug addled"?


aderall (amphetamine) twice a day. you should listen to the interrogations so you don't sound like such a dumbass.



DEAsert dude said:


> "Vigilantes" call in pot holes?


vigilantes are hyper sensitive. residents complained of zimm following them home. that's vigilante behavior, right along with chasing down assholes that always get away.



DEAsert dude said:


> Neighborhood watch is a vigilante organization?


he wasn't on watch, remember? otherwise he shouldn't have been carrying his gun or done anything besides call the police from the safety of his truck.



DEAsert dude said:


> Marie, you have quite a vivid imagination. Is that a Romanian trait?


you are aware that marie and romania don't bother me, right?

unlike when we point out how much of a DEA rat you appear to be, which you tell us to stop doing often.

silly rat.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I hope you are joking and did not send this douche [email protected] desertdude..intentional or unintentional?


I hope it was intentional. This board needs more comedy of that caliber!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Along with many others, I have sent money to Zimmerman for his defense.


which he then used to pay off his credit cards and grocery tab. 

douche.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's right, you are a member of the white male club.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I don't believe you..you cannot be that dumb or naive. What does Sandusky have in common with Zimmerman?


they both hurt innocent children.


----------



## nontheist (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> which he then used to pay off his credit cards and grocery tab.
> 
> douche.


Who ever locked the thread Unclebuck is a fucking idiot needs to lock this thread, because he is proving it correct.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

I was being serious..I looked at that the images that dumb fuck asked me to..







this guy looks mexican to me or south/central american..this dummy says "they look nothing alike"...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Oh, that's right, you are a member of the white male club.


and your worldview is on par with a white supremacist. which is worse?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

nontheist said:


> Who ever locked the thread Unclebuck is a fucking idiot needs to lock this thread, because he is proving it correct.


you want to disagree with recorded conversations of zimm telling ms. zimm to pay off his sam's club debt with the "defense fund" money?

shouldn't you be working?


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 24, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Oh, that's right, you are a member of the white male club.


He's a Jew with a uterus, get it right.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I don't believe you..you cannot be that dumb or naive. What does Sandusky have in common with Zimmerman?




few things in common..both received money suckers for their defense..they both committed heinous crimes and will be incarcerated soon and other prisoners will want to stab them..


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and your worldview is on par with a white supremacist. which is worse?


At least I'm not a stinky Romanian! ;-]


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> He's a Jew with a uterus, get it right.


Good point, I forgot.

He's almost an eagle scout.

He's almost a college graduate.

He's almost white.


----------



## nontheist (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you want to disagree with recorded conversations of zimm telling ms. zimm to pay off his sam's club debt with the "defense fund" money?
> 
> shouldn't you be working?


Unclebuck I can work a 16 come home take care of my land, drink a few beers, smoke a joint, F my old lady like a porn star and still have time to school your ass. Get a job then we can have a dick measuring contest.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> So you agree with Uncle Buck that people in the USA are guilty until prove innocent. Nice.




This is the court of public opinion not a court of law.


----------



## nontheist (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> I've seen some dick heads on forums, but this guy is is a real prize.


I am, been working in the construction field too long, you have to be to survive there. Can't say I am sorry, I am a dick and know it nature of the beast.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> So people are guilty until proven innocent in your America. Nice.


who said anything about that, jesus fister?

i just pointed out that he used his defense funds to pay off his sam's club and credit cards.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

wrong....where did you hear this?...public opinion is formed quickly..long before the trial starts.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Zimmerman was the one getting beat up according to a witness who will testify in court. Dumb ass.


he got his ass kicked for stalking an innocent kid who was acting in self defense.

i hope they have a good protective custody wing to protect old georgy boy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Good point, I forgot.
> 
> He's almost an eagle scout.
> 
> ...


can't believe it took me this long to identify you as a racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

nontheist said:


> Unclebuck I can work a 16 come home take care of my land, drink a few beers, smoke a joint, F my old lady like a porn star and still have time to school your ass. Get a job then we can have a dick measuring contest.


lol.

spoken like the most awesome 16 year old to ever discover the internet.


----------



## nontheist (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> can't believe it took me this long to identify you as a racist.


So far it seems everyone that doesn't agree with you is racist.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> can't believe it took me this long to identify you as a racist.


Marie, in your world it is far easier to identify those who are pure of heart, countable on one hand I am sure.


----------



## nontheist (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.
> 
> spoken like the most awesome 16 year old to ever discover the internet.


Wise words, took you 4 minutes to come up with that?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

bUCK..you liked this retard Canna post about Peruvian mestizo "looking nothing alike" a Mexican...explain yourself.


----------



## sniffer (Jun 24, 2012)

moral of the story ?

dont wear your hoodie after dark !


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

nontheist said:


> So far it seems everyone that doesn't agree with you is racist.


i haven't seen you let onto anything racist, and surely we don't exactly agree.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> bUCK..you liked this retard Canna post about Peruvian mestizo "looking nothing alike" a Mexican...explain yourself.


canna speaks the truth.


----------



## nontheist (Jun 24, 2012)

I am sorry guys this discussion is pointless, unclebuck clearly wants lynch mob justice. The truth is, once he said he went for his gun the case at any other time would be shut. If he really went over there to kill him in cold blood all he would have had to do is put a rock/brick or any object near his body. This was too messy to be a plot/or rage killing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> He wasn't stalking anyone. Martin attacked Zimmerman as you admitted. Are you drunk?


he was stalking by the definition of stalking in florida law.

martin didn't attack anyone, he defended himself from a mentally unstable, drug-addled vigilante with a gun and a history of violence who was chasing him and likely trying to detain him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

nontheist said:


> I am sorry guys this discussion is pointless, unclebuck clearly wants lynch mob justice. The truth is, once he said he went for his gun the case at any other time would be shut. If he really went over there to kill him in cold blood all he would have had to do is put a rock/brick or any object near his body. This was too messy to be a plot/or rage killing.


so martin, who was supposedly on top of zimmerman suffocating him, just sat there and watched zimmerman grab his gun, point, and shoot? he just let that all happen?

lol. 

you guys wanna buy a used horse? tip top condition, i promise.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> canna speaks the truth.




Uhh no, did you even see the pic?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 24, 2012)

nontheist said:


> I am sorry guys this discussion is pointless, unclebuck clearly wants lynch mob justice. The truth is, once he said he went for his gun the case at any other time would be shut. If he really went over there to kill him in cold blood all he would have had to do is put a rock/brick or any object near his body. This was too messy to be a plot/or rage killing.



That is what a smart person would do to save their ass after the shooting..Zimm is very far from smart..have you seen his old lady?..arrest history? he is a dumb ass.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Now you're lying. Zimmerman did not attack Martin.


That explains the lethal gunshot. cn


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

Dispatch: 911, what is your emergency?
caller: yeah, I am gonna stalk this guy and murder him.
Dispatch: did you say you are a stalk of celery?
caller: no, a hooded guy, suspicious, he needs to be shot
Dispatch: Allright, you have a wooden eye full of rot.
caller: no, damn it, there is suspicious activity here!
Dispatch: I am transferring you to... "Angela... Corey", she handles our auspicious activities.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Now you're lying. Zimmerman did not attack Martin.


who ran away from who? according to recorded phone calls, the kid ran away from the mentally unbalanced, drug addled vigilante with the gun and the history of violence.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> What do his old lady and arrest history have to do with anything? He is being tried for murder, not for being a dumb ass. Talk about vigilantes..........


his arrest history shows he's a violent man who likes to get himself involved.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That explains the lethal gunshot. cn


Defense explains the gun shot, not an attack, at least according to 100% of the witnesses anyway.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Martin was on top of Zimmerman. You're a liar.


he was defending himself from a mentally unbalanced, drug addled vigilante with a gun and a history of violence.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> And history shows Martin was a punk who burglarized homes.


there is absolutely no evidence to support that assertion.

douche.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Martin was on top of Zimmerman. You're a liar.


That's called self defense, but only if you're the president's son.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> his arrest history shows he's a violent man who likes to get himself involved.


No, what it shows is that he has NEVER been convicted of any violent crime and likes to get involved in the safety issues of his community.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> No, what it shows is that he has NEVER been convicted of any violent crime and likes to get involved in the safety issues of his community.


showing up outside your ex-fiancee's and refusing to leave until she lets you in and then slapping her and throwing her to the bed is a community safety issue?

lol. and i'm marie of romania.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> showing up outside your ex-fiancee's and refusing to leave until she lets you in and then slapping her and throwing her to the bed is a community safety issue?
> 
> lol. and i'm marie of romania.


Hey Marie, there is a picture of you over at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marie_of_Romania. You don't look anything like I pictured you!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Hey Marie, there is a picture of you over at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marie_of_Romania. You don't look anything like I pictured you!


when your DEA rat of a father comes back, i'm telling him you used his computer.

apparently school is out for the summer.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> showing up outside your ex-fiancee's and refusing to leave until she lets you in and then slapping her and throwing her to the bed is a community safety issue?
> 
> lol. and i'm marie of romania.


If he were convicted of that domestic violence, then he would have never been able to own a gun. Guess it didn't happen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> If he were convicted of that domestic violence, then he would have never been able to own a gun. Guess it didn't happen.


except that he says it did.

although, to be fair, zimm does lie a lot and play victim. so it's hard to know when he is and is not telling the truth.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Defense explains the gun shot, not an attack, at least according to 100% of the witnesses anyway.


Considering the low quality of the testimony, I retain reasonable doubt about that. You could be right ... but also the other thing. cn


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> when your DEA rat of a father comes back, i'm telling him you used his computer.
> 
> apparently school is out for the summer.


I would advise against it. Dad has been known to have his way with Romanians.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I would advise against it. Dad has been known to have his way with Romanians.


is his way failing?


----------



## desert dude (Jun 24, 2012)

Gotta go, Marie. Keep spinning those fantasies, you gotta keep hope alive.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You're lying again. He was suspended from school 3 times, caught with a burglary tool and womens jewelry.


i have a screwdriver and women's jewelry too.

there is no evidence at all that he ever burglarized a home. and even if he did, zimm would have known that how?


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 24, 2012)

Tell it No Drama!!!

Uncle Buck WRONG Again


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Tell it No Drama!!!
> 
> Uncle Buck WRONG Again


so is zimmerman lying again when he says he assaulted his ex-fiancee?


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so is zimmerman lying again when he says he assaulted his ex-fiancee?


If he were convicted of that domestic violence, then he would have never been able to own a gun. Guess it didn't happen


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> If he were convicted of that domestic violence, then he would have never been able to own a gun. Guess it didn't happen


but he said it happened. he said he was forced to beat her up in self defense


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> Why was there a neighborhood watch? Dumb ass.


still no proof that martin ever burglarized a home. i'm gonna go mow the lawn.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You really a pathetic punk.


not as pathetic as zimm the woman beater.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

why so bitter, kaendar?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## NoDrama (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> in self defense


Which isn't assault now is it?


----------



## BA142 (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> You really a pathetic punk.


You really a smart person


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 24, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You got anybody to refute his account? Do you really expect us to take you fantasized accounts as gospel? The simple fact is, there is only one witness to the start of the incident. There are several witnesses to the beating. There is the physical evidence. That's really all we have to go on.


Really? and the guy who had just supposedly said "You got a problem homie?" also clutched at his gut after he was shot in the heart, staggered around while old timey music blared out of a player piano, and said "You got me".


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Really? and the guy who had just supposedly said "You got a problem homie?" also clutched at his gut after he was shot in the heart, staggered around while old timey music blared out of a player piano, and said "You got me".


well, the versions differ. 

in one account, zimm says that after shooting the kid point blank in the heart, he sat up and said 'you got it', instead of collapsing like would happen if you get shot point blank in the heart.

in another account, zimm says that after shooting the kid point blank in the heart, he sat up as if to say 'you got me, i heard you, you win' and it was at that point that zimm straddled him because he wasn't sure if he shot the kid. then, contrary to eyewitness accounts, he said 'don't call 911, i already called them, help me restrain this guy'.

so you see, it really depends on which version of the movie you want to play - director's cut or bonus features.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Which isn't assault now is it?


depends if you want to believe this zimm guy.

he has a history of assaulting people and then claiming he was the victim.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 24, 2012)

nontheist said:


> Unclebuck I can work a 16" cock, come home take care of my land, drink a few beers, smoke a joint, F my old lady like a porn star and still have time to school your ass. Get a job then we can have a dick measuring contest.


you win the contest


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 24, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Really? and the guy who had just supposedly said "You got a problem homie?" also clutched at his gut after he was shot in the heart, staggered around while old timey music blared out of a player piano, and said "You got me".


[video=youtube;W_gYRFDb8_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_gYRFDb8_A&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Neal N. Blowme said:


> People in the USA are innocent until proven guilty. Do you get your news from MSNBC every evening?


do you masturbate to the thought of jesus fisting you?


----------



## nontheist (Jun 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do you masturbate to the thought of jesus fisting you?


----------



## BA142 (Jun 24, 2012)

nontheist said:


>



Oh shut the fuck up. The problem isn't Liberalism of Conservatism...it's the POLITICIAN's.

Go jump on George W's dick if it makes ya feel better. I'm sure it will.


----------



## nontheist (Jun 24, 2012)

BA142 said:


> Oh shut the fuck up. The problem isn't Liberalism of Conservatism...it's the POLITICIAN's.
> 
> Go jump on George W's dick if it makes ya feel better. I'm sure it will.


Aww your pussy hurt?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 24, 2012)

Zimm's story will be picked at piece by piece...well actually I should say Zimm's stories...He has told quite a view different versions Homie.


----------



## nontheist (Jun 24, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimm's story will be picked at piece by piece...well actually I should say Zimm's stories...He has told quite a view different versions Homie.


So you say, how about we let the system work this out instead of trying to be weekend lawyer m'kay? You and Bucky has about as much merit in law as you do in politics.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 24, 2012)

nontheist said:


> So you say, how about we let the system work this out instead of trying to be weekend lawyer m'kay? You and Bucky has about as much merit in law as you do in politics.


the cry of some one who has zero opinions for themselves until its winning or true, then its theirs . . .. 

other people reaserve the right to discuss or even form opinions outside the norm or known for fact information . . . . . .just stick your head under ground like an ostrich and we will let you know when its over . .


----------



## nontheist (Jun 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the cry of some one who has zero opinions for themselves until its winning or true, then its theirs . . ..
> 
> other people reaserve the right to discuss or even form opinions outside the norm or known for fact information . . . . . .just stick your head under ground like an ostrich and we will let you know when its over . .


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 25, 2012)

It's the second time in a matter of months that an error in a &#8216;Today' show broadcast has put the morning program at the center of a national criminal trial. In April, 'Today' aired a misleadingly edited phone call between the police and the man who shot Florida teenager Trayvon Martin.

The Plot thickens


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> It's the second time in a matter of months that an error in a &#8216;Today' show broadcast has put the morning program at the center of a national criminal trial. In April, 'Today' aired a misleadingly edited phone call between the police and the man who shot Florida teenager Trayvon Martin.
> 
> The Plot thickens


was it as misleadingly edited as zimmerman's further recantations of what happened that night? 

is the today show even on trial?

WHO FUCKING CARES?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 25, 2012)

NEWS flash! Media is designed to lull the population into false security. Bet ya didn't know over two thirds of murders in the united states go unsolved EVERY YEAR!


----------



## desert dude (Jun 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> can't believe it took me this long to identify you as a racist.


Making fun of Marie of Romania is racist. Check.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 25, 2012)

George Zimmerman inmate account balance is now back up to 541.99. How the hell did he go through that first 500 so fast. Big boy eating real good off of fools money.


----------



## nontheist (Jun 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> George Zimmerman inmate account balance is now back up to 541.99. How the hell did he go through that first 500 so fast. Big boy eating real good off of fools money.









This thread started out retarded and has only progressed.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 25, 2012)

nontheist said:


> This thread started out retarded and has only progressed.


and funny how you keep coming back for more Mr.Puppet


----------



## desert dude (Jun 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> George Zimmerman inmate account balance is now back up to 541.99. How the hell did he go through that first 500 so fast. Big boy eating real good off of fools money.


How do you check his balance?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> How do you check his balance?



http://webbond.seminolesheriff.org/InmateInfo.aspx?bkgnbr=201200006746


----------



## desert dude (Jun 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> http://webbond.seminolesheriff.org/InmateInfo.aspx?bkgnbr=201200006746


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Interesting. Thanks.


Now don't go sending all your money to him now...He seems to be doing all right for now.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Now don't go sending all your money to him now...He seems to be doing all right for now.


OK. I will wait till his account drops down to the Ramen and saltine range.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 25, 2012)

He eating those big honey-buns now... so he real good. Hopefully they deny his big ass bond and you can then add all you like.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 25, 2012)

londonfog said:


> He eating those big honey-buns now... so he real good. Hopefully they deny his big ass bond and you can then add all you like.


Will do. They are supposedly holding a bond hearing on Friday, so he might be back on the streets soon.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 25, 2012)

ya he wont make it out, its just a formality as it was fairly obvious there was a plan/conspiracy to hide his fiances from the court

normally judges dont like to be lied from multiple people as part of a plan to deceive the court, and to then give the defendants what they want after


----------



## londonfog (Jun 25, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Will do. They are supposedly holding a bond hearing on Friday, so he might be back on the streets soon.


hope that he won't, but we will see.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Making fun of Marie of Romania is racist. Check.


making stereotyped insinuations about martin based off your own bigoted prejudices, actually.

you poor whiney pussy.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> making stereotyped insinuations about martin based off your own bigoted prejudices, actually.
> 
> you poor whiney pussy.


leave him alone UB, hes just biased because some typical dark skinned disney villain stole his prom date 30 years ago


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Making fun of Marie of Romania is racist. Check.


Unclebuck isn't Marie. This is
Bucky.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> leave him alone UB, hes just biased because some typical dark skinned disney villain stole his prom date 30 years ago


with rats like DEAsert dude, is it any wonder that drug laws end up busting disproportionately more dark folks?



Canna Sylvan said:


> Unclebuck isn't Marie. This is
> Bucky.


i mean, we are both feminists.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jun 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i mean, we are both feminists.


To each her own. This is me.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 26, 2012)

well UB hypocrites like DD are a dime a dozen and make about as much sense as a magic 8 ball

im a logic thug, and the laws and social ques of modern society mean little to me, there is only black and white and the grey area is called context . . the sun rose and set . .its a fact . .. now whether or not it was a nice day depends on your preference of weather/ perspective


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 26, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> im a logic thug


[video=youtube;hXDo9Ocurq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXDo9Ocurq0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 26, 2012)

Minnesota Fats said:


> I've been reading through this thread and others. Why does admin allow hateful trolls to take over threads?


If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 26, 2012)

Minnesota Fats said:


> Heat? You call this heat? I call it a playpen for losers. Grow up. You're not that slick.


Look who is playing.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 26, 2012)

Minnesota Fats said:


> I've been reading through this thread and others. Why does admin allow hateful trolls to take over threads?


You must be new to the internet?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2012)

Minnesota Fats said:


> I've been reading through this thread and others. Why does admin allow hateful trolls to take over threads?


lol @ obvious sock puppet.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol @ obvious sock puppet.


something about people from Oregon.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> something about people from Oregon.


pretty sure he's not from oregon and just has a hard on for me. likely neal n. blowme's latest incarnation.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> pretty sure he's not from oregon and just has a hard on for me. likely neal n. blowme's latest incarnation.


He just wants to be close to you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> He just wants to be close to you.


that's hawwwwwtttttttt


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 26, 2012)

> A day after killing Trayvon Martin, George Zimmerman passed a police lie detector test when asked if he confronted the teenager and whether he feared for his life &#8220;when you shot the guy,&#8221; according to documents released today by Florida prosecutors.
> 
> According to a &#8220;confidential report&#8221; prepared by the Sanford Police Department, Zimmerman, 28, willingly submitted to a computer voice stress analyzer (CVSA) &#8220;truth verification&#8221; on February 27. *Investigators concluded that he &#8220;has told substantially the complete truth in regards to this examination.&#8221;
> 
> ...


For a guy that's such a bad liar, he did remarkably well on Serino's test. I'm now about 70/30 in Zimmerman's favor as to who attacked who.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> For a guy that's such a bad liar, he did remarkably well on Serino's test.


practice makes perfect!


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> practice makes perfect!


Except it was taken the day after the shooting, no time to prepare or rehearse. It's a *HUGE* factor in the case, just like you would be saying it was if he'd failed it.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 26, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> For a guy that's such a bad liar, he did remarkably well on Serino's test. I'm now about 70/30 in Zimmerman's favor as to who attacked who.


70/30... Sounds like reasonable doubt, in fact VERY reasonable doubt.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 26, 2012)

Three weeks after the incident. I could be wrong, but I think one of the main members of the RIU lynch mob insists that Serino wanted to arrest and charge Zimmerman that very night? Do you think Serino might have been feeling a bit of pressure to arrest Zimmerman as the story gained national prominence?

"Serino's request for arrest was authored nearly three weeks after Trayvon Martin's death, as his shooting snowballed into a national story, accompanied by a flurry of misinformation about both the victim and the shooter.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/george-zimmerman-lead-homicide-investigator-skeptical/story?id=16653793


----------



## desert dude (Jun 26, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> For a guy that's such a bad liar, he did remarkably well on Serino's test. I'm now about 70/30 in Zimmerman's favor as to who attacked who.


Muy, very interesting. Do you have a link to that story, I would like to read it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Except it was taken the day after the shooting, no time to prepare or rehearse. It's a *HUGE* factor in the case, just like you would be saying it was if he'd failed it.


he had about 24 hours to rehearse, actually.

and it does nothing to clear up the lies and inconsistencies in his tall tale(s).


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he had about 24 hours to rehearse, actually.
> 
> and it does nothing to clear up the lies and inconsistencies in his tall tale(s).


Reminds me of ignorant parents trying to explain Santa Clause or God to their children. "How is he telling the truth?" "He just is." "Daddy, how can Santa visit every child in one night? We can't travel that fast." "He just does, Timmy, he just does."


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 26, 2012)

http://globalgrind.com/news/george-zimmerman-reenactment-breakdown-lying-videos-trayvon-martin-sanford-florida-list?page=4


----------



## desert dude (Jun 26, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> http://globalgrind.com/news/george-zimmerman-reenactment-breakdown-lying-videos-trayvon-martin-sanford-florida-list?page=4


You are posting that link to be persuasive that Zim is a murderer? It reads like a Sam Seedwell comment.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he had about 24 hours to rehearse, actually.
> 
> and it does nothing to clear up the lies and inconsistencies in his tall tale(s).


How do you practice for a lie detector test? It probably can be done, but by George Zimmerman?


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Muy, very interesting. Do you have a link to that story, I would like to read it.


http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/george-zimmerman-lie-detector-421395




UncleBuck said:


> he had about 24 hours to rehearse, actually.
> 
> and it does nothing to clear up the lies and inconsistencies in his tall tale(s).


I don't know if it was that long. Wasn't he at the police station for a while, into the evening to some degree? Maybe like 12-14 hours minus whatever amount he slept.

Also strange for a guilty party to willingly take a test without even getting advice from an attorney. Doesn't clear up everything for sure, but it sure leads one to believe he was positive he wasn't guilty and had nothing to fear from the test.

It's gonna be interesting, no question about it.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 26, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> http://globalgrind.com/news/george-zimmerman-reenactment-breakdown-lying-videos-trayvon-martin-sanford-florida-list?page=4


The article has it wrong, right off the bat. It says he answered "no" to the question "were you in fear for your life when you shot", he actually answered "yes" to that question. Who the fuck wrote this thing, NBC?


----------



## desert dude (Jun 26, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> The article has it wrong, right off the bat. It says he answered "no" to the question "were you in fear for your life when you shot", he actually answered "yes" to that question. Who the fuck wrote this thing, NBC?


Seriously, the thing reads like one of Seedwell's posts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> How do you practice for a lie detector test? It probably can be done, but by George Zimmerman?


zimm had plenty of friends on the force he could ask.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I don't know if it was that long.


if time stamps are to be believed, it was more like 23 and a half hours.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimm had plenty of friends on the force he could ask.


Really? And you know this how? More fantasies, I think.

More to the point, how do you practice for a lie detector test?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Really? And you know this how? More fantasies, I think.


that must have been why he was joking around with one of the interrogators about other people before the interrogation 

are you ever going to familiarize yourself with the evidence, or re you just going to keep on basing everything you say off of your own prejudices and biases?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You are posting that link to be persuasive that Zim is a murderer? It reads like a Sam Seedwell comment.


It only illustrates his inconsistencies. Your words, not mine.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that must have been why he was joking around with one of the interrogators about other people before the interrogation
> 
> are you ever going to familiarize yourself with the evidence, or re you just going to keep on basing everything you say off of your own prejudices and biases?


I joke around with you and we have never met.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 26, 2012)

Fuck the article, watch him explain to the cops. "Uh, wait, oh, wait, ya, I came this way for the address." "Oh, ya, right, they said we don't need you do do that. So I came this way, I wasn't following him..." He sounds like I used to in 5th grade in the principals office. You can tell when someone is recalling real memories vs images and scenarios which are fabricated or out of order. At least I can.


----------



## sixpaperjoint (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## desert dude (Jun 26, 2012)

How to pass a polygraph:

http://www.wikihow.com/Cheat-a-Polygraph-Test-(Lie-Detector)

I have a hard time believing that Zimmerman could pull this off.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Fuck the article, watch him explain to the cops. "Uh, wait, oh, wait, ya, I came this way for the address." "Oh, ya, right, they said we don't need you do do that. So I came this way, I wasn't following him..." He sounds like I used to in 5th grade in the principals office. You can tell when someone is recalling real memories vs images and scenarios which are fabricated or out of order. At least I can.


that was funny when he said he wasn't following him. and when he said that the reason he didn't identify himself or ask martin what he was doing was because he was in fear, but then got out right away and followed him.

he forgets every single little detail except for the fact that dispatch said "we don't need you to do that" verbatim. and he never mentions telling the police to call him for his location rather than meet him at his truck.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 26, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Fuck the article, watch him explain to the cops. "Uh, wait, oh, wait, ya, I came this way for the address." "Oh, ya, right, they said we don't need you do do that. So I came this way, I wasn't following him..." He sounds like I used to in 5th grade in the principals office. You can tell when someone is recalling real memories vs images and scenarios which are fabricated or out of order. At least I can.


So, a cop is interviewing you to determine whether to charge you with murder, and you are gonna be Mr. Cool, Calm and Collected, or is that just your internet persona?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> How to pass a polygraph:
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Cheat-a-Polygraph-Test-%28Lie-Detector%29
> 
> I have a hard time believing that Zimmerman could pull this off.


he's buddy buddy with the force and has access to a lot of people in law enforcement via his daddy. not that a polygraph matters much when you're caught in so many other demonstrable lies and inconsistencies.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 26, 2012)

"Oh, wait...Ya, OK." "Ya, I went this way." 

Afrawfraw, are you a body builder?

"Oh, wait, ya, OK."


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> "Oh, wait...Ya, OK." "Ya, I went this way."
> 
> Afrawfraw, are you a body builder?
> 
> "Oh, wait, ya, OK."


and then like, he sat up and said "you got it" and then like, i punted the game winning field goal from 95 yards out into a stiff wind with a dead baby as the football and like, banged every chick in the stadium. ya.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 26, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/george-zimmerman-lie-detector-421395
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course he thinks hes not guilty of anything. fact is he is giulty of using poor judgement that resulted in the killing of a kid . . .. . this is all that matters, you can hide behind laws but it doesn't change the morality of the facts 

zimmermans negligence lead to martins death, he should have never gotten out of his car. peroid

lots of child molester dont think they did anything wrong , OJ didnt think he did anything wrong, green river killer pass's a poly test, ahh the list goes on, denial is strong. 

Z had no right to question or follow Martin peroid, and that is the in my mind the crime lies everything after Z getting out of his car was and is directly his fault , but not murder 2, i half believe he was charged with murder 2 because they knew it would stick, but that the court could can probably will try and just make Z look bad vs debate the "possible" negligence that led up to the confrontation


----------



## desert dude (Jun 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he's buddy buddy with the force and *has access to a lot of people in law enforcement via his daddy.* not that a polygraph matters much when you're caught in so many other demonstrable lies and inconsistencies.


His daddy. The retired Virginia Magistrate that wasn't a judge. That daddy? The one who was never a judge in Florida, or anywhere else?

More dumb assertions with no basis in fact, much like the Zimmerman charges.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 26, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> of course he thinks hes not guilty of anything. fact is he is giulty of using poor judgement that resulted in the killing of a kid . . .. . this is all that matters none, you can hide behind laws but it doesn't change the morality of the facts
> 
> zimmermans negligence lead to martins death, he should have never gotten out of his car. peroid


Admit it, Sam. You wrote that smokinggun article, didn't you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2012)

desert dude said:


> His daddy. The retired Virginia Magistrate that wasn't a judge. That daddy? The one who was never a judge in Florida, or anywhere else?
> 
> More dumb assertions with no basis in fact, much like the Zimmerman charges.


you mean virginia supreme court magistrate.

as you can well tell us, ties in law enforcement run deep. 

you don't think a retired judge like pappa zimm is going to know a whole bunch of lawyers, cops, prosecutors and the like? that's just naive.

my best guess is that you're trying to play dumb yet again, just like when i caught you trying to play dumb about FDD disappearing right after he mocked your dumb ass and insulted your savior.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 26, 2012)

know them is one thing abuse his power is another and based on the amount of charges Z has gotten out of . . id say its a good possibility


----------



## desert dude (Jun 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *you mean virginia supreme court magistrate.
> *
> as you can well tell us, ties in law enforcement run deep.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that is exactly what I mean.


"Robert Zimmerman, George Zimmerman's father, was a magistrate in the Virginia court system from 2000 until 2006. That is, he was a judicial officer, but not a judge and without trial jurisdiction. A question being asked is, did Robert Zimmerman use his position to help his son get out of earlier scrapes with the law? Did his father's former position and privilege cause George Zimmerman, the alleged killer of 17-year old Trayvon Martin, to feel entitled to use deadly force as a matter of discretion?"

http://communities.washingtontimes.com/neighborhood/urban-game-changer/2012/apr/5/questions-surrounding-martin-zimmerman-father/


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 26, 2012)

UHHH yeah, common sense tells you that d bag zimm has skated by one too many times...this time Daddy could not help...he tried but the media caught the story and the police chief lost his job over this..and the DA stepped down....no more gravy train for this pussy Zimm.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 27, 2012)

He did name drop his dad in a email when he was trying to get in the Citizens Police Academy.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 27, 2012)

This is Florida.....He walks......Right to defend


----------



## londonfog (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn in just two days Zimmy has spent 110 dollars off his account. How does he go through that money so quick being locked up. I wonder is he buying people store to make friends. Hell I had to keep money on a good friends book when he was doing time and he came no where near blowing money like the Zimm. I guess Zimm say "Fuck it...I can get more"


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 27, 2012)

Zimm is getting shaken down


----------



## desert dude (Jun 29, 2012)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/george-zimmermans-head-covered-blood-emt-testified/story?id=16672554

"
Earlier in the hearing, a member of a Sanford, Fla., ambulance crew told a court that Zimmerman's head, including his moustache and beard, were covered in blood after the shooting of Martin. 
EMT Kevin O'Rourke testified during Zimmerman's bond hearing this morning that "45 percent" of Zimmerman's head had blood on it and that the lacerations on Zimmerman's head "would probably need stitches." 


O'Rourke also testified that Zimmerman's nose was broken and urged him to see a doctor within 24 hours. "


----------



## londonfog (Jun 29, 2012)

Zimm was in court today at his bond hearing. Judge Lester has not made a ruling yet. Idiot Zimmerman wanted to take the stand today but did not want to be cross-examined..Judge told him he can't just take the stand without cross, so he did not take the stand and was unable to tell why he misled the court. I say no bond, but Judge Lester will him a bond again...just raise it higher.

I did find out that if Zimmerman claims SYG or self defense he WILL have to take the stand. Should be very interesting


----------



## desert dude (Jun 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimm was in court today at his bond hearing. Judge Lester has not made a ruling yet. Idiot Zimmerman wanted to take the stand today but did not want to be cross-examined..Judge told him he can't just take the stand without cross, so he did not take the stand and was unable to tell why he misled the court. I say no bond, but Judge Lester will him a bond again...just raise it higher.
> 
> I did find out that if Zimmerman claims SYG or self defense he WILL have to take the stand. Should be very interesting


I think you're right, Zim will get bailed out and at a higher cost. My guess is the judge will delay until sometime next week to grant bail as a little punishment for marrying a lieing wife.

I did not know Zim will have to testify, but I wondered how he could make his self defense case without testifying. Should be interesting, I agree.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 29, 2012)

Let's not forget, bond is set to discourage flight. Not punish. He has turned himself in twice now and probably only appears a flight risk when wrapped in the context of the prosecutor. He has way more to lose running. Even if convicted he's looking at a couple o years, vs a life time on the lamb.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I did find out that if Zimmerman claims SYG or self defense he WILL have to take the stand. Should be very interesting


oh, he is sooooooo fucked then.

aggravated manslaughter i would say, 12-15 years in a cell.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 29, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Let's not forget, bond is set to discourage flight. Not punish. He has turned himself in twice now and probably only appears a flight risk when wrapped in the context of the prosecutor. He has way more to lose running. Even if convicted he's looking at a couple o years, vs a life time on the lamb.


True. Plus the fact that Zimmerman is way over charged to begin with.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> True. Plus the fact that Zimmerman is way over charged to begin with.


Part of the mind game to plea out to manslaughter


----------



## desert dude (Jun 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Part of the mind game to plea out to manslaughter


I realize that, but that does not lessen the fact that he is over charged.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I realize that, but that does not lessen the fact that he is over charged.


well had he not been so fucking *over* zealous that night he might not have any charge at all....so blame Zimmy


----------



## desert dude (Jun 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> well had he not been so fucking *over* zealous that night he might not have any charge at all....so blame Zimmy


Circular argument, LF. The fact is, the justice system has an obligation to bring charges that are warranted and nothing more than that. This is a political prosecution.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Circular argument, LF. The fact is, the justice system has an obligation to bring charges that are warranted and nothing more than that. This is a political prosecution.


poor, poor zimmy.

tell us all about the unfair targeting here. martin's parents can tell ya a thing or two about unfair targeting.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Circular argument, LF. The fact is, the justice system has an obligation to bring charges that are warranted and nothing more than that. This is a political prosecution.


you have to be fucking joking...No one is to blame but Zimm...He should have just went home to Jelly Shellie and Trayvon would have been able to enjoy his skittle and ice-tea. Zimmerman should not have tried to play cop.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2012)

londonfog said:


> you have to be fucking joking...No one is to blame but Zimm...He should have just went home to Jelly Shellie and Trayvon would have been able to enjoy his skittle and ice-tea. Zimmerman should not have tried to play cop.


zimm should not have gone on the offense against this innocent kid and furthermore should not have lied about it so much after.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I realize that, but that does not lessen the fact that he is over charged.



He's being "over charged" for over reacting and over reaching. and they always go for the jugular and throw anything they think will stick, zimmy isn't getting any special treatment to appease the blacks...... plus our blacks arent like that, remember?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 29, 2012)

Why the hell was Zimm wearing a vest underneath his suit in court..??? This guy is comic


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> He's being "over charged" for over reacting and over reaching. and they always go for the jugular and throw anything they think will stick, zimmy isn't getting any special treatment to appease the blacks...... plus our blacks arent like that, remember?


not according to desert dude. they's a bunch of no limit niggas that need to know their place and run away. only non-blacks are afforded self defense.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not according to desert dude. they's a bunch of no limit niggas that need to know their place and run away. only non-blacks are afforded self defense.


Typical racist rant from Bucky.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Typical racist rant from Bucky.


awww, the guy guy who made all the racist statements is accusing me of racism for pointing it out 

that makes me a sad panda.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> awww, the guy guy who made all the racist statements is accusing me of racism for pointing it out
> 
> that makes me a sad panda.


"I see racists. They're everywhere"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2012)

desert dude said:


> "I see racists. They're everywhere"


not everywhere, just in post #7723.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 29, 2012)

Somebody has a niggah in the wood-pile.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not everywhere, just in post #7723.


Says RIU's resident mudscuttle.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Circular argument, LF. The fact is, the justice system has an obligation to bring charges that are warranted and nothing more than that. This is a political prosecution.


Hate to bust your bubble but they may have a case for Murder 2 here

"These assholes always get away". Why did Zimm say this ??? Was he planning on not letting these assholes get away? (malice aforethought)
"We don't need you to do that". Why did Zimmerman ignore the advice of the 911 operator. Was it really because he was planning on killing the assholes that always gets away (again malice aforethought)
Now do I think this is true...nope I think he is guilty of manslaughter ( heat of the moment whilst he was illegally trying to detain Trayvon), but that will be up to the jury to decide.


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Hate to bust your bubble but they may have a case for Murder 2 here
> 
> "These assholes always get away". Why did Zimm say this ??? Was he planning on not letting these assholes get away? (malice aforethought)
> "We don't need you to do that". Why did Zimmerman ignore the advice of the 911 operator. Was it really because he was planning on killing the assholes that always gets away (again malice aforethought)
> Now do I think this is true...nope I think he is guilty of manslaughter ( heat of the moment whilst he was illegally trying to detain Trayvon), but that will be up to the jury to decide.


As to point number 2, he gives an exact description to the 911 operator of where he is. The shooting takes place between that spot and his truck. He was returning to the truck as he was told to do. Point 2 is out. Point 1 will have little to no bearing on the case. It will be brought up for sure but is not any type of indication that he was going to do what you say. It will force the jury to form an opinion and will be strongly objected to by the defense and most likely the judge will strike it down.

No did than Casey Anthony, they over charged him and without positive evidence, ie video tape etc, the jury will not be able to convict. Had they charged him with Manslaughter they might have gotten a conviction. I dont blame you for saying what you are saying because ABC doctored the tape at the beging so many people formed an opinion. Had they not touched it up and the world would have seen the bandages no one would have said a word.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 30, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> As to point number 2, he gives an exact description to the 911 operator of where he is. The shooting takes place between that spot and his truck. He was returning to the truck as he was told to do. Point 2 is out. Point 1 will have little to no bearing on the case. It will be brought up for sure but is not any type of indication that he was going to do what you say. It will force the jury to form an opinion and will be strongly objected to by the defense and most likely the judge will strike it down.
> 
> No did than Casey Anthony, they over charged him and without positive evidence, ie video tape etc, the jury will not be able to convict. Had they charged him with Manslaughter they might have gotten a conviction. I dont blame you for saying what you are saying because ABC doctored the tape at the beging so many people formed an opinion. Had they not touched it up and the world would have seen the bandages no one would have said a word.


I suggest you do some research and see how he would have been back at his truck had he returned after saying "OK" to not following. You see its part of his story that does not add up. You keep coming with these BS excuses the Zimm is going to use and you will soon see how the prosecutor is going to have his ass in court. His life( as he now knows it) is on the line FOR REAL...its not the internet with him. Lots of people think that they will get in a court room and say anything. What they fail to understand is that they have a whole TEAM of people picking through every word you say, every little piece of shit that was done... and when that shit starts to not add up..YOU'RE FUCKED.. hell for starters just ask Shellie..Zimms turn is coming.

edit: dude fuck ABC I'm going by 911 tapes, his interviews with Serino, and his video interview with Serino..shit don't add up


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not everywhere, just in post #7723.


I must say, UB, I just re-read the post in question. While I disagree with his weighting of the evidence, I do not see actionable indications of racism in his post. I consider your analysis a coupla posts later to be ... speculative. Jmo. cn


----------



## desert dude (Jun 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I must say, UB, I just re-read the post in question. While I disagree with his weighting of the evidence, I do not see actionable indications of racism in his post. I consider your analysis a coupla posts later to be ... speculative. Jmo. cn


UB's a mudscuttle, his antenna ever quivering for the faint vibrations of racism. Sometimes his antennae feed him a false positive.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> UB's a mudscuttle, his antenna ever quivering for the faint vibrations of racism. Sometimes his antennae feed him a false positive.


I don't know, DD. I just looked up "mudscuttle" and it's as counterloaded. So maybe y'all complete each other. cn


----------



## desert dude (Jun 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I don't know, DD. I just looked up "mudscuttle" and it's as counterloaded. So maybe y'all complete each other. cn


That would a fucking freak of nature, me and Buck joined at the hip. One of us would die.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> That would a fucking freak of nature, me and Buck joined at the hip. One of us would die.


Not joined, more yin and yang. Or win and wang, if ya wanna get polar (!) about it.  cn


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> That would a fucking freak of nature, me and Buck joined at the hip. One of us would die.



And most of us would hope that would be UB!


----------



## desert dude (Jun 30, 2012)

Come on, you gotta admit UB is a mudscuttle. There ought to be a picture of Unclebuck right next to the definition.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mudscuttle
"

mudscuttle  *154* up, *4* down  A White American who seems intent upon single-handedly making reparations for every wrong Black Americans have suffered at the hands of the White Man. The keynote characteristic of the mudscuttle is that he will reflexively ascribe nobility of character to Black folk. The mudscuttle imagines his behavior indicative of enlightened sophistication, when the behavior is instead a sinister form of prejudice in which bigotry has been replaced with intransigent advocacy. A mudscuttle boss will brazenly assign choice assignments to Blacks and turn a deaf ear to the most rational requests from Whites for parity in the workplace. It is typical of the mudscuttle to express nauseating levels of adoration for famous Black people, wildly disproportionate to actual accomplishment.

"


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

I have never seen UB champion unfair advantage for any ethnic group. That seems integral to mudscuttle-ness. cn


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Come on, you gotta admit UB is a mudscuttle. There ought to be a picture of Unclebuck right next to the definition.
> 
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mudscuttle
> ...


Looks like you have him pegged with this one.
+ reps


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I must say, UB, I just re-read the post in question. While I disagree with his weighting of the evidence, I do not see actionable indications of racism in his post. I consider your analysis a coupla posts later to be ... speculative. Jmo. cn


agree to disagree. i see a lot of deeply ingrained thought patterns that reek of ugliness in DD's post.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Come on, you gotta admit UB is a mudscuttle. There ought to be a picture of Unclebuck right next to the definition.
> 
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mudscuttle
> ...


this is exactly why i'm calling you out as racist.

simply defending an innocent black kid who was profiled, stalked, and killed at the hands of a mentally unstable, drug addled vigilante with a history of violence is apparently "mudscuttling".

you try to say that this case is all just politically motivated, it's all just black people whipping other blacks into a frenzy, that this shouldn't even go to trial...even in light of the fact that zimmerman is a perpetual liar who gets himself involved when he need not, then claims to be the victim.

this case at least deserves to go to trial and zimmerman needs to explain his actions, which fall under going on the offensive, not self defense, to a jury of his peers. let them decide.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 30, 2012)

Where are we going to get a jury of wanna be cop Hispanics ?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> agree to disagree. i see a lot of deeply ingrained thought patterns that reek of ugliness in DD's post.


But what there is definite racism? One of the things I greatly dislike in modern society is imputation of racism where it isn't definitely present. It's part of PC, which makes me itch. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> But what there is definite racism? One of the things I greatly dislike in modern society is imputation of racism where it isn't definitely present. It's part of PC, which makes me itch. cn


fine then, nothing he said is explicitly racist.

he just says what he says like someone with a very racist mindset would.

[h=2][/h] [h=2]Educated Bigot That Much More Terrifying[/h]
FAYETTEVILLE, AR&#8212;After arguing with a well-read, articulate racist Wednesday, area man Daniel Truett described the experience as "bone-chilling," telling reporters it was far scarier than any encounter with an ignorant bigot ever could have been. "I've met some intolerant assholes in my time, but never one who could quote passages from Booker T. Washington's _Up From Slavery_ to make his point," said Truett, who raised objections to the man's racial prejudices, but found his opponent was able to anticipate each of his arguments and counter them point by point. "And the most terrifying part of all is that he's obviously intelligent enough to _know_ he's a hateful, bigoted person, which means he must actually be okay with that fact." Later that evening, Truett felt even more conflicted after hearing the very same bigot perform an exquisite and nuanced rendition of the Dvorak cello concerto.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 30, 2012)

Cn 1, ub 0


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 30, 2012)

Someone just gave the 666th like.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

who's hungry?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Cn 1, ub 0


not so quick there.

what's the difference between posting racist things and having a racist mindset? is one more excusable than the other?


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fine then, nothing he said is explicitly racist.
> 
> he just says what he says like someone with a very racist mindset would.
> 
> ...


Isn't that an "Onion" logo at the end of that quote?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not so quick there.
> 
> what's the difference between posting racist things and having a racist mindset? is one more excusable than the other?


The difference is demonstrability. I won't build with would. Jmo. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not so quick there.
> 
> what's the difference between posting racist things and having a racist mindset? is one more excusable than the other?


I'm just foolin' with ya. It's Saturday night.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I'm just foolin' with ya. It's Saturday night.


So ... light beer or the dark stuff? ~giggling, ducking~ cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)

every night is saturday night.

*shit, just realized i quoted a country music song. at least it's seasonally appropriate, or was as of 10 days ago.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> So ... light beer or the dark stuff? ~giggling, ducking~ cn


how'd you know. Small beers and birthday cake. Oh and a Vicodin neck is killing me tonight. Oh, and I've had a couple of second generation smokes.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 30, 2012)

Come to think of it, I do have a good buzz on.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> how'd you know. Small beers and birthday cake. Oh and a Vicodin neck is killing me tonight. Oh, and I've had a couple of second generation smokes.


Birthday cake!! Yours or his? 
And I surely do hope "second-generation smokes" means something awesome and not recycled roaches ... cn


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Birthday cake!! Yours or his?
> And I surely do hope "second-generation smokes" means something awesome and not recycled roaches ... cn


There is absolutely nothing wrong with some good recycled roaches imo.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Birthday cake!! Yours or his?
> And I surely do hope "second-generation smokes" means something awesome and not recycled roaches ... cn


He calls brownies that so no one will know what he is talking about. Kinda like it's a code. Sometimes I think he's paranoid.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 30, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with some good recycled roaches imo.


They were nice. I had them all to myself since, like Clinton, he doesn't inhale.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> He calls brownies that so no one will know what he is talking about. Kinda like it's a code. Sometimes I think he's paranoid.


Well of course. If they testify as Girl Scouts, it could be a downer. ~shrieking, running in circles~ cn


----------



## Trolling (Jun 30, 2012)

He's gonna be convicted of manslaughter, get sentenced to 7 years and serve 3. Plus him and his wife are both liars, so yeah.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with some good recycled roaches imo.


I smash them all, recycled or extra virgin. I'm a hideous weed snob. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jun 30, 2012)

When I said he was paranoid the only thing I could think of was Ozzie. lol. Here let me hit that again.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> So ... light beer or the dark stuff? ~giggling, ducking~ cn


I can't keep my dark beer in the same fridge with my light beer anymore...


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jul 1, 2012)

amazing . .


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I smash them all, recycled or extra virgin. I'm a hideous weed snob. cn


I never thought I'd be a weed snob. They always annoyed me. Turns out, I just hadn't tried the best. Kinda like going to Europe, then coming back and realizing your a food snob...LOL


----------



## desert dude (Jul 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> agree to disagree. i see a lot of deeply ingrained thought patterns that reek of ugliness in DD's post.


"I see racists. They are everywhere."


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jul 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not so quick there.
> 
> what's the difference between posting racist things and having a racist mindset? is one more excusable than the other?


The first is at least arguable, and in most cases laughably and incorrectly identified by the predictable race baiters on this forum (overwhelmingly leftys). 

The second requires the same "liberal psychic powers" that provide absolute knowledge of what was going through Zimmerman's mind.

Not only do we have to put up with endless howls of racism for posting facts and making observations a blind man could see, but now, apparently people on here with the perception of an earthworm can divine other member's racist mindsets.

I don't care what you actually posted... I *know* what's really going through your mind and that of course is *RACISM*... dun dun daaaaah.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fine then, nothing he said is explicitly racist.
> 
> he just says what he says like someone with a very racist mindset would.
> 
> ...



I don't play cello, it wasn't taught in the ghetto where I grew up.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 1, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I don't play cello, it wasn't taught in the ghetto where I grew up.


In my ghetto, I got a copy for my Nintendo from the Goodwill. Your ghetto sounds very different from mine.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 1, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> The first is at least arguable, and in most cases laughably and incorrectly identified by the predictable race baiters on this forum (overwhelmingly leftys).
> 
> The second requires the same "liberal psychic powers" that provide absolute knowledge of what was going through Zimmerman's mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## londonfog (Jul 1, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


>


The name is actually Niger Innis. Big error made that day


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 1, 2012)

londonfog said:


> The name is actually Niger Innis. Big error made that day


No shit. "You're fired." Was probably yelled for that one.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 1, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> The first is at least arguable, and in most cases laughably and incorrectly identified by the predictable race baiters on this forum (overwhelmingly leftys).
> 
> The second requires the same "liberal psychic powers" that provide absolute knowledge of what was going through Zimmerman's mind.
> 
> ...


why does buck think your racist? i just think racial profiling in any case or context is wrong and a pyrrhic victory,

when used successfully, as you are taught to reinforce negative stereotypes which in turn influences the "stupids of the world" willing to 

chase people with guns and intent after they have come back from shopping for snacks, it was and is a 

stupid mistake, no chase, no gun, no paranoia and no death . .

just stupid all around, i for one think he was negligent and guilty of manslaughter

r murder 2 is a publicity stunt


----------



## londonfog (Jul 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> why does buck think your racist? i just think racial profiling in any case or context is wrong and a pyrrhic victory,
> 
> when used successfully, as you are taught to reinforce negative stereotypes which in turn influences the "stupids of the world" willing to
> 
> ...


dude thats what prosecutors do... Zimmerman did make the statement "these assholes always get away" so M2 can be argued, but I do agree with negligent and guilty of manslaughter in which Corey can always reduce the charges to manslaughter if he agrees to plead guilty to that lesser charge.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)

lol, the liar extraordinaire will have to plea or take the stand 

what an idiot.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 1, 2012)

He wanted to take the stand at the bond hearing, but he didn't want to be crossed-exam..Judge Lester told him it don't work that way..He will fall under cross-examination. Stupid fucker


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, the liar extraordinaire will have to plea or take the stand
> 
> 
> 
> what an idiot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


>


i can award no points for this trolling attempt, although i commend you for trying.

far from being butthurt, i am elated that zimm will have to explain himself on the stand to the prosecution, as his stories contradict each other so badly that he will be summarily chewed up and spit out. i predict it will be better than most sex sessions. purely orgasmic to watch that lying sick fuck squirm.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 2, 2012)

Interesting little info about Florida bail laws that should keep Zimmerman in jail until trial.

Florida statute:

903.035&#8195;Applications for bail; information provided; hearing on application for modification;penalty for providing false or misleading information or omitting material information.(1)(a)&#8195;All information provided by a defendant, in connection with any application for or attempt to secure bail, to any court, court personnel, or individual soliciting or recording such information for the purpose of evaluating eligibility for, or securing, bail for the defendant, under circumstances such that the defendant knew or should have known that the information was to be used in connection with an application for bail, shall be accurate, truthful, and complete without omissions to the best knowledge of the defendant.
(b)&#8195;The failure to comply with the provisions of paragraph (a) may result in the revocation or modification of bail.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 2, 2012)

they haven't even started the trial and I'm burned out over this case. Get it started already. 

Won't want to be a juror.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 2, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> they haven't even started the trial and I'm burned out over this case. Get it started already.
> 
> Won't want to be a juror.


They said it would not start for over a year.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 2, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> They said it would not start for over a year.


A YEAR! Why?... Oh never mind, I don't want to know.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you think Zimmy would be interested in a "Special Ops" side arm? Maybe I'll donate it...


----------



## londonfog (Jul 3, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Do you think Zimmy would be interested in a "Special Ops" side arm? Maybe I'll donate it...


hopefully the Zimmaster will not be able to have/own a firearm


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2012)

If he gets convicted of a felony ... no. cn


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 4, 2012)

That is similar to the Polish dueling pistol I recommended for Bucky.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2012)

UncIeBuck said:


> Please retract last statement, my hormones are messing with me.


how the hell did you get the same username?

now that's some good trolling. holy fuck.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2012)

UncIeBuck said:


> Please retract last statement, my hormones are messing with me.


Someone just upped his game. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2012)

i see, a capital I for the L. pretty good.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how the hell did you get the same username?
> 
> now that's some good trolling. holy fuck.


people really are obsessed with you


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Someone just upped his game. cn


now they need to get the location and sig right. and a few thousand more posts.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Someone just upped his game. cn



no no no they didnt up there game, they moved themselves and there computer into the basement so they can make baloney suits and pretend to be a liberal walking around tucking there junk in between there legs screaming ID fuck me with a "Im uncle buck caption on the mirror"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> people really are obsessed with you


do you think it's the hat? a lot of people hate this hat. it angers a lot of people, just the sight of it.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do you think it's the hat? a lot of people hate this hat. it angers a lot of people, just the sight of it.



i always thought it was the station wagon and his preference to loose WWomen


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> now they need to get the location and sig right. and a few thousand more posts.


Well after the UncleDuck fiasco, I was forewarned. It's the post count that tipped me. Whoever this is ... if he doesn't correct those two lacunae, i'll be disappointed. I respect Quality. cn


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do you think it's the hat? a lot of people hate this hat. it angers a lot of people, just the sight of it.


i, personally, kinda dig the hat. VERY utilitarian in the climate portrayed in the movie. 

Never been one for "airs". i LIKE it.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how the hell did you get the same username?
> 
> now that's some good trolling. holy fuck.


I think its hard for anyone to take someone like UB seriously. I mean 19,620 post in 2 plus years. Put the computer down and go outside. leave these people alone.
Go get a life you moron.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> I think its hard for anyone to take someone like UB seriously. I mean 19,620 post in 2 plus years. Put the computer down and go outside. leave these people alone.
> Go get a life you moron.


Whereas the people who follow buck about to bitch about his post count are really living it up....


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> Whereas the people who follow buck about to bitch about his post count are really living it up....


No we just peek in and laugh at all you buck worshipers. Then we LOGOUT and go and live life. Life is not lived thru a computer GW, but it seems that Buck think his words actually mean something when in all actuality the only person he impress is himself and a few of you dolts.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> No we just peek in and laugh at all you buck worshipers. Then we LOGOUT and go and live life. Life is not lived thru a computer GW, but it seems that Buck think his words actually mean something when in all actuality the only person he impress is himself and a few of you dolts.


Lol @ you calling me a buck worshiper when your postings ATM seem to be wholly made up with you bitching about him

What is it about buck that gives you a hard on for his posts?


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 4, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> Lol @ you calling me a buck worshiper when your postings ATM seem to be wholly made up with you bitching about him
> 
> What is it about buck that gives you a hard on for his posts?


IMO, they wanna be inside him but he rejects them. Crime of passion I suppose.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 4, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> No we just peek in and laugh at all you buck worshipers. Then we LOGOUT and go and live life. Life is not lived thru a computer GW, but it seems that Buck think his words actually mean something when in all actuality the only person he impress is himself and a few of you dolts.


that's like a behind the scenes of a behind the scenes film. You twatally arent a loser for checking in on the "buck worshipers"


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> IMO, they wanna be inside him but he rejects them. Crime of passion I suppose.


yeah unrequited love sounds about right

The bitchy whinyness doesnt scream "top" to me tho I'd say he's looking to receive bucks blessing


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2012)

Boy you guys are suckers. LOL. Keep drinkin UB koolaid, wipe you mouth harrkin you got a little buck cum on your face.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Boy you guys are suckers. LOL. Keep drinkin UB koolaid, wipe you mouth harrkin you got a little buck cum on your face.


The projection is strong in this post


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 4, 2012)

Recent posting in this thread----


latent homosexuality coupled with anger-CHECK


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 4, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Recent posting in this thread---- latent homosexuality coupled with anger-CHECK


 Why you guys always going on about "latent homosexuality"? I thought libs were supposed to be tolerant. You SAY one thing, but DO another. Gay basher.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 4, 2012)

its about projection, ask the nobel prize winners

nothing negative about making a observation about someone else choice in words

did you take your meds today


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 4, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> its about projection, ask the nobel prize winners nothing negative about making a observation about someone else choice in words did you take your meds today


 Projection? You're blaming me for your words?..lol... And as you just said, "nothing negative about making a observation about someone else choice in words".


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 4, 2012)

and your point is . . . ..

and when did i assign blame . . . . . about anything?

dude you need to take your meds every day


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 4, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> and your point is . . . .. and when did i assign blame . . . . . about anything? dude you need to take your meds every day


 As I thought, you don't know what "projection" means. ....lol.....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 4, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> As I thought, you don't know what "projection" means. ....lol.....


i used the term, so ya i know what it means

im not going to do your homework for you you can go back and read the post . .. .


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2012)

ah, yes. red1966, who works with nobel prize winners, and who can't spell second grader words.

let us all listen to what he says


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 4, 2012)

nobel prize winners!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ah, yes. red1966, who works with nobel prize winners, and who can't spell second grader words.
> 
> let us all listen to what he says


so let me get this straight, you pricks think if ya can't spell your opinion isn't worthy.

Classic Libatard. You guys have a much depth as a fukin shallow pothole you dill holes.

Wipe you mouth sammy bit of buck on yer lips..LOL


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> so let me get this straight, you pricks think if ya can't spell your opinion isn't worthy.
> 
> Classic Libatard. You guys have a much depth as a fukin shallow pothole you dill holes.
> 
> Wipe you mouth sammy bit of buck on yer lips..LOL


Projection is strong in this post


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2012)

You fuks are so easily baited,,,,,Here chickens.....

Don't worry what these asswipes have to say Red1966, there opinion are much like my ass stinkie and dull


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> You fuks are so easily baited,,,,,Here chickens.....
> 
> Don't worry what these asswipes have to say Red1966, there opinion are much like my ass stinkie and dull


*their*

Are you not able to post without reference to your anus?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> *their*
> 
> Are you not able to post without reference to your anus?


here chickens..LOL


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> here chickens..LOL


You branching to beastiality?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey i'll let you Kool Klub Kids tell each other how smart you are. I'm headin out to a BBQ with REAL God fearin, Military Loving American folks.
we'll drink our beer smoke our dope, watch kids play and laugh at dolts like you and sammy and buck...LOL

Happy 4th of July. Although I'm sure Buck and his fuks can find a reason for it not to be a good thing.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 4, 2012)

your going to bring us up to your army buddies . . . pathetic shouldn't you have more important things to talk about . . .like your lives


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Hey i'll let you Kool Klub Kids tell each other how smart you are. I'm headin out to a BBQ with REAL God fearin, Military Loving American folks.
> we'll drink our beer smoke our dope, watch kids play and laugh at dolts like you and sammy and buck...LOL
> 
> Happy 4th of July. Although I'm sure Buck and his fuks can find a reason for it not to be a good thing.


Lol I can see you now standing there all manly like saying how gay you think everyone else apart from you is


----------



## londonfog (Jul 4, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Hey i'll let you Kool Klub Kids tell each other how smart you are. I'm headin out to a BBQ with REAL God fearin, Military Loving American folks.
> we'll drink our beer smoke our dope, watch kids play and laugh at dolts like you and sammy and buck...LOL
> 
> Happy 4th of July. Although I'm sure Buck and his fuks can find a reason for it not to be a good thing.


Should it not be American loving military folks...Country first remember


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Should it not be American loving military folks...Country first remember


I thought the Air Force creedo was " Hold my beer and watch this!" ??


----------



## londonfog (Jul 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I thought the Air Force creedo was " Hold my beer and watch this!" ??


More like " Sure looks pretty from up here"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> Projection is strong in this post


he's talking about pricks and semen on the mouth.

talk about projection. someone has something on his mind.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Hey i'll let you Kool Klub Kids tell each other how smart you are. I'm headin out to a BBQ with REAL God fearin, Military Loving American folks.
> we'll drink our beer smoke our dope, watch kids play and laugh at dolts like you and sammy and buck...LOL
> 
> Happy 4th of July. Although I'm sure Buck and his fuks can find a reason for it not to be a good thing.


do you guys ask and tell?


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> More like " Sure looks pretty from up here"


Pardon me, but don't the majority of Air Force people sit on the ground and never go up in the air unless its for transport? I know the majority of people in the Navy never see a ship.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Pardon me, but don't the majority of Air Force people sit on the ground and never go up in the air unless its for transport? I know the majority of people in the Navy never see a ship.


Yup...Your admin types most certainly don't, but I was part of a flight crew ( No I did not fly the plane ). Best view you will ever see of earth is sitting in the back of a KC-10 with the boom operator as he refuels a squad of fighter jets.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 4, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Yup...Your admin types most certainly don't, but I was part of a flight crew ( No I did not fly the plane ). Best view you will ever see of earth is sitting in the back of a KC-10 with the boom operator as he refuels a squad of fighter jets.


The Astronauts might actually have the best view ever.

What was your job?


----------



## londonfog (Jul 4, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The Astronauts might actually have the best view ever.
> 
> What was your job?


My job is being phased out now...It was Navigator now its being refered to as combat systems officer. You might win that argument with astronauts.


----------



## budleydoright (Jul 4, 2012)

Not as much altitude, but I've yet to see it better than from 18,500 ft dangling from a hang glider soaring the high desert thermals.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 4, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Not as much altitude, but I've yet to see it better than from 18,500 ft dangling from a hang glider soaring the high desert thermals.


Awesome

Just awesome


----------



## londonfog (Jul 4, 2012)

ok just found this one for the Zimmerman case...His medical report from the doctor he saw the next day after the altercation. 

you read we discuss

http://media.miamiherald.com/smedia/2012/07/03/15/01/2uxIe.So.56.pdf


----------



## londonfog (Jul 4, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Not as much altitude, but I've yet to see it better than from 18,500 ft dangling from a hang glider soaring the high desert thermals.


does sound sweet.. as USAF we don't believe in jumping out a perfectly flying aircraft, but I have paid to sky dive and I will say it was one of thee most exuberating feeling I have ever had.. Free falling I was a mad demon..Then when I ripped that cord I was singing opera..Crazy mad..I guess hang gliding has to feel like that..???


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Not as much altitude, but I've yet to see it better than from 18,500 ft dangling from a hang glider soaring the high desert thermals.


Did you have oxygen? cn


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ah, yes. red1966, who works with nobel prize winners, and who can't spell second grader words. let us all listen to what he says


From UncleShitBritches, who doesn't know how to use the "shift" key....................lol..........................


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> From UncleShitBritches, who doesn't know how to use the "shift" key....................lol..........................


who taught you how to spell britches?


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> You fuks are so easily baited,,,,,Here chickens..... Don't worry what these asswipes have to say Red1966, there opinion are much like my ass stinkie and dull


 I really don't give a shit about the opinions of a couple of libtards who can't even control their bowels. Poor Buck has shit coming out both ends. .....lol......


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 4, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> Lol I can see you now standing there all manly like saying how gay you think everyone else apart from you is


 Typical libtard, call anyone who doesn't agree with you a faggot. Tell us how tolerant you are again.


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> who taught you how to spell britches?


 You confuse mistyping for misspelling. Always giving yourself credit were none is due. Your a pathetic loser in real life and on the internet, too. Now go change you're pants. We all know what happens when you get exited. Put some homophones in their for you, when you find them, you may need to change you're pants again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> You confuse mistyping for misspelling. Always giving yourself credit were none is due. Your a pathetic loser in real life and on the internet, too. Now go change you're pants. We all know what happens when you get exited. Put some homophones in their for you, when you find them, you may need to change you're pants again.


spelling compliment as 'complement' is not something that people who work with nobel prize winners do.


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> spelling compliment as 'complement' is not something that people who work with nobel prize winners do.


 As if you ever had any contact with a Nobel winner. (Wait for the homophone.) You're logic is flawed. You trying to fish out my identity so you can narc on me?


----------



## Trolling (Jul 5, 2012)

A wise man once said "can't we all just get along?"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> As if you ever had any contact with a Nobel winner. (Wait for the homophone.) You're logic is flawed. You trying to fish out my identity so you can narc on me?


no one is interested in whatever piece of shit grow you have going on.


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no one is interested in whatever piece of shit grow you have going on.


 At least the neighborhood children aren't stealing mine, pussy. I think you want to narc me out because your butthurt. Let's see. Narc, bed wetter, pants shitter, gay basher, almost zero income, dependent on wife and in-laws, laughing stock of the neighborhood, should I go on? Your beneath me. Back to ignoring you. (More free homophones, enjoy)


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 5, 2012)

Trolling said:


> A wise man once said "can't we all just get along?"


Taking the bait, given his recent passing.

WISE???


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no one is interested in whatever piece of shit grow you have going on.


Ehhhh, i wouldn't be so sure. If there's ANY evidence of a grow, SOMEONE will definitely be interested imo. LEO, neighbor, "friend", etc.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, he was wise but not wise enough to get out of the pool in time. =/

Also, R.I.P. Andy Griffith, they will do a whistling tribute at his funeral.


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 5, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Yeah, he was wise but not wise enough to get out of the pool in time. =/
> 
> Also, R.I.P. Andy Griffith, they will do a whistling tribute at his funeral.


i'll mourn Andy for the person he was. i'll mourn RK for the human he was.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 5, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Typical libtard, call anyone who doesn't agree with you a faggot. Tell us how tolerant you are again.


thats some terrible reading comprehension you got going there. either that or your being overly defensive for some reason that i can't quite put my finger on... it seems i can call someone a "faggot" without even typing is this what thought crimes are?


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 5, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> thats some terrible reading comprehension you got going there. either that or your being overly defensive for some reason that i can't quite put my finger on... it seems i can call someone a "faggot" without even typing is this what *thought crimes* are?


Ron Paul supporters told me tin-foil over the head (with shiny side out, it's crucial) can stop "them" knowing what you're thinking.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Ron Paul supporters told me tin-foil over the head (with shiny side out, it's crucial) can stop "them" knowing what you're thinking.


What's more effective the skull cap or the full pirate? Will it protect me from the gay?


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 5, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> thats some terrible reading comprehension you got going there. either that or your being overly defensive for some reason that i can't quite put my finger on... it seems i can call someone a "faggot" without even typing is this what thought crimes are?


 There you go, doing it again.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 5, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> There you go, doing it again.


i think you'll find your doing it to yourself.


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 5, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> i think you'll find your doing it to yourself.


 "your being overly defensive for some reason that i can't quite put my finger on......"


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 5, 2012)

Buck says you're an idiot......"your"


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 5, 2012)

Some of us have jobs, bye, bye.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 5, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> "your being overly defensive for some reason that i can't quite put my finger on......"


lol that wasn't calling anyone a "fagget" especially as fagget it a derogatory slur

even if you took from that i was suggesting you have underlying homosexual tendancies then it still wouldn't be an insult *unless* you believed there was something wrong with being gay.

its a self selecting trolling that never fails to draw out the bigots


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 5, 2012)

Still suckin your own and UB's Dick are ya GW, how sad for you....LOL..


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 5, 2012)

The Judge is expected to give ruling on bail today. I think he bumps up the amount and cuts him lose.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 5, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Still suckin your own and UB's Dick are ya GW, how sad for you....LOL..


The projection is strong in this post


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 5, 2012)

Here Chickens..LOL

so easy


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 5, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> so let me get this straight, you pricks think if ya can't spell your opinion isn't worthy.
> 
> Classic Libatard. You guys have a much depth as a fukin shallow pothole you dill holes.
> 
> Wipe you mouth sammy bit of buck on yer lips..LOL


Just a repost for you dolts.

I sure gets lots of rep when i fuk with you dolts. 
Sorry to tell ya but your the minority. the others just laugh at you dolts


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 5, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Just a repost for you dolts.I sure gets lots of rep when i fuk with you dolts. Sorry to tell ya but your the minority. the others just laugh at you dolts


you seem to be pretty good at visualising gay sex scenes whatss your secret?


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 5, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> What's more effective the skull cap or the full pirate? Will it protect me from the gay?


I believe the gay isn't a choice. But for blocking out the "waves", skull cap with a peak at the back seems to be most effective, the "Jewish Gnome" some call it. 

If you put the shiny side in you're fucked tho, it amplifies their powers!


----------



## londonfog (Jul 5, 2012)

Judge Lester has given Zimmerman another bond this time to the tune of 1 million dollars. Thats going to really cut into his charity funds.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 5, 2012)

At 10% that is only 100,000


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> As if you ever had any contact with a Nobel winner. (Wait for the homophone.) You're logic is flawed. You trying to fish out my identity so you can narc on me?


~shrieks~ it's HEEEERE and it's faaabulous!!


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 5, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ~shrieks~ it's HEEEERE and it's faaabulous!!


I dunno what your formula for win is, but you've clearly got it nailed down. 


I salute you sir, as always.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Still suckin your own and UB's Dick are ya GW, how sad for you....LOL..


i would love to be able to suck my own dick. would that make me gay or just truly homosexual (homo = same, equal, like)?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> The Judge is expected to give ruling on bail today. I think he bumps up the amount and cuts him lose.


i think that sounds right. he's clearly no flight risk.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i would love to be able to suck my own dick. would that make me gay or just truly homosexual (homo = same, equal, like)?


It does seem to explain yoga. cn


----------



## londonfog (Jul 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i would love to be able to suck my own dick. would that make me gay or just truly homosexual (homo = same, equal, like)?


Would it not be the same as jacking your own dick ????? I guess if you just hell out NO-HOMO as you do it, you are fine


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Would it not be the same as jacking your own dick ????? I guess if you just hell out NO-HOMO as you do it, you are fine


Nmmm hmmm-mmmf! cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Judge Lester has given Zimmerman another bond this time to the tune of 1 million dollars. Thats going to really cut into his charity funds.


it's OK, red1966 will donate some of his nobel prize winning toilet scrubbing funds so that zimmy can pay off his sam's club card.


----------



## budleydoright (Jul 5, 2012)

londonfog said:


> does sound sweet.. as USAF we don't believe in jumping out a perfectly flying aircraft, but I have paid to sky dive and I will say it was one of thee most exuberating feeling I have ever had.. Free falling I was a mad demon..Then when I ripped that cord I was singing opera..Crazy mad..I guess hang gliding has to feel like that..???


Not at all the same, Skydiving isn't aviation and is for craZY FUCKS! I figured I'd learn it if my glider failed. Got to be a thrill though!



cannabineer said:


> Did you have oxygen? cn


Indeed.

I don't do it anymore, but I will always remember the feeleing of soaring with the eagles.

Check this vid out. No this is not me.
[video=youtube_share;77q-YL8cOEw]http://youtu.be/77q-YL8cOEw[/video]


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i would love to be able to suck my own dick. would that make me gay or just truly homosexual (homo = same, equal, like)?


It's probably only gay if you finish off in your own mouth...taking a load in your mouth is TOTALLY gay, regardless of circumstance.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 5, 2012)

budleydoright said:


> Not at all the same, Skydiving isn't aviation and is for craZY FUCKS! I figured I'd learn it if my glider failed. Got to be a thrill though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that does seem awesome...How hard is it to land that glider


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> It's probably only gay if you finish off in your own mouth...taking a load in your mouth is TOTALLY gay, regardless of circumstance.


what if [insert hottest woman you can think of] wants to snowball you?

would you really turn down a romp with scarlett johanson just because she wanted to snowball you at the end? i think not.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 5, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> It's probably only gay if you finish off in your own mouth...taking a load in your mouth is TOTALLY gay, regardless of circumstance.


not if you gurgle NO-HOMO while doing it.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what if [insert hottest woman you can think of] wants to snowball you?
> 
> would you really turn down a romp with scarlett johanson just because she wanted to snowball you at the end? i think not.


I'm sorry but what is snowball ????


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I'm sorry but what is snowball ????



 
 snowballing  *571* up, *448* down  when a man cums into a females mouth and then she spits it into the mans mouth
 


----------



## londonfog (Jul 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> snowballing *571* up, *448* down when a man cums into a females mouth and then she spits it into the mans mouth 


well I did ask..


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jul 5, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what if [insert hottest woman you can think of] wants to snowball you?
> 
> would you really turn down a romp with scarlett johanson just because she wanted to snowball you at the end? i think not.


It wouldn't make you gay, but it would sure make you one sick fucker. I'd accept the terms, spunk in her yapper and then run for the door.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2012)

MuyLocoNC said:


> It wouldn't make you gay, but it would sure make you one sick fucker. I'd accept the terms, spunk in her yapper and then run for the door.


it's only semen, not gasoline or cyanide.


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 5, 2012)

This thread sure took a weird turn....


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 6, 2012)

Zimmerman was just released on Bond.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 9, 2012)

*You guys aint gonna let this thread die are ya? BUMP BUMP BUMP *


----------



## nontheist (Jul 9, 2012)

Your damn right they are, Zimm is drinking colada's and getting his knob slobbed everymorning while raking in $1000 a day. Why would they want to talk about that?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 9, 2012)

nontheist said:


> Your damn right they are, Zimm is drinking colada's and getting his knob slobbed everymorning while raking in $1000 a day. Why would they want to talk about that?


You should read the bail conditions he's not allowed alcohol



1. The Defendant's bail shall be set at $1,000,000 with the following conditions:

a. The Defendant shall refrain from criminal activity of any kind

b. The Defendant shall not have any contact with the victim's family, directly or indirectly, except as necessary to conduct pretrial discover through his attorneys

c. The Defendant shall be subject to electronic monitoring at his own expense

d. The Defendant shall not leave Seminole County without prior authorization by this Court

e. The Defendant shall check in with the Pre-trial Release Department every 48 hours

f. The Defendant shall not enter the property of the Orlando-Sanford International Airport

g. The Defendant shall not open or maintain a bank account

h. The Defendant shall not consume any alcohol

i. The Defendant shall obey a curfew between 6:00 p.m. and 6:00 a.m.

j. The Defendant shall not apply for or obtain a passport



the report makes for some interesting reading too

http://www.flcourts18.org/PDF/Press_Releases/SKMBT_363-V12070510360.pdf


----------



## desert dude (Jul 9, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> You should read the bail conditions he's not allowed alcohol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judge Lester sure seems to have a major hard-on for Zimmerman!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 9, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Judge Lester sure seems to have a major hard-on for Zimmerman!


Yeah that might have something to do with Zimmerman. care to point out where the judge missteps?


----------



## londonfog (Jul 9, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Judge Lester sure seems to have a major hard-on for Zimmerman!


Wow you still defending this scum. I bet you donated too.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 9, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Wow you still defending this scum. I bet you donated too.


I wasn't defending Z in that post. Just making a simple observation based on the judge's written statement.

I do disagree with the "strong case" statement by the judge.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 9, 2012)

desert dude said:


> I wasn't defending Z in that post. Just making a simple observation based on the judge's written statement.
> 
> I do disagree with the "strong case" statement by the judge.


Maybe he knows something you don't. From what I have seen so far they do have a strong case for manslaughter. "These asshole always get away" can hold some weight in a Murder 2 upgrade seeing how Zimmerman did stop this "asshole" from getting away with his skittles and Arizona icetea


----------



## Trolling (Jul 9, 2012)

Well he did lie, saying he had the bail money or something when he really didn't. Forgot the exact situation but it was something to that effect.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 9, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Well he did lie, saying he had the bail money or something when he really didn't. Forgot the exact situation but it was something to that effect.


The man has been lying from day one


----------



## doc111 (Jul 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Wow you still defending this scum. I bet you donated too.


Wow! You still accusing everyone who doesn't share YOUR views of defending Zimmerman? I bet you are still pouring through his commissary records seeing how much he's got on the books too!


----------



## londonfog (Jul 10, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Wow! You still accusing everyone who doesn't share YOUR views of defending Zimmerman? I bet you are still pouring through his commissary records seeing how much he's got on the books too!


accusing them of what ??? I stop looking when he got out of jail..duh

Sorry this case does not affect you the way it does me. Maybe one day you will understand what it would feel like to live in a world where it is not even safe for your child to walk home from the store and not be profiled, followed, and then killed.


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Jul 10, 2012)

It's perfectly safe. 

Because the media only talks about the bad, you feel as if it's unsafe to do that. 

Reality is, millions do just that every day and don't end up dead.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 10, 2012)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> It's perfectly safe.
> 
> Because the media only talks about the bad, you feel as if it's unsafe to do that.
> 
> Reality is, millions do just that every day and don't end up dead.


but some don't and it does not change the fact that it happens. I don't take things for granted just becuase it has never happened to me. This case drew attention because Zim was about to get away with killing this child free and clear. the people said HELL NO..so off to court we go.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> but some don't and it does not change the fact that it happens. I don't take things for granted just becuase it has never happened to me. This case drew attention because Zim was about to get away with killing this child free and clear. the people said HELL NO..so off to court we go.


So I take it you do not drive, ride on a bus, take medicine, eat food, drink water, breathe or have sex? Is that correct? Because all of these things can harm you, and we all know you don't allow yourself or your family to engage in anything that could possibly harm them. Either that or you just want "White cracker" boy to pay for defending himself with superior weaponry.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So I take it you do not drive, ride on a bus, take medicine, eat food, drink water, breathe or have sex? Is that correct? Because all of these things can harm you, and we all know you don't allow yourself or your family to engage in anything that could possibly harm them. Either that or you just want "White cracker" boy to pay for defending himself with superior weaponry.


dude I'm still waiting for my answer to my question in the other thread...you seemly want to avoid that. and damn I usually expect you to go all racial when you use your sockpuppet character, but I guess seeing how I ignore it you have to get it in somewhere..lol


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> use your sockpuppet character


 Perhaps some crop subsidies will warm things up?


----------



## doc111 (Jul 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> accusing them of what ??? I stop looking when he got out of jail..duh
> 
> Sorry this case does not affect you the way it does me. Maybe one day you will understand what it would feel like to live in a world where it is not even safe for your child to walk home from the store and not be profiled, followed, and then killed.


You ALLOW it to affect you! I choose not to. Poor decisions on BOTH SIDES led to this kid's death. Spin it anyway you want to but I blame the parents. Teach your kids better and sensless shit like this isn't as likely to happen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Poor decisions on BOTH SIDES led to this kid's death.


how was running away from zimm a bad decision on martin's part? he ran away and kept on talking on the phone until a minute before his death when zimm, who was actively looking for him, found him again. martin didn't make any bad decisions, his life was taken from him by a mentally unstable, drug addled vigilante cop wannabe with a long history of violence and getting himself too involved.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how was running away from zimm a bad decision on martin's part? he ran away and kept on talking on the phone until a minute before his death when zimm, who was actively looking for him, found him again. martin didn't make any bad decisions, his life was taken from him by a mentally unstable, drug addled vigilante cop wannabe with a long history of violence and getting himself too involved.





Spin away Bucky, spin away........................


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2012)

facts, doc. what did martin do wrong? should he have not ran away?


----------



## desert dude (Jul 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how was running away from zimm a bad decision on martin's part? he ran away and kept on talking on the phone until a minute before his death when zimm, who was actively looking for him, found him again. martin didn't make any bad decisions, his life was taken from him by a mentally unstable, drug addled vigilante cop wannabe with a long history of violence and getting himself too involved.


Are those voices whispering to you again, Almost. They are not real, and they can't harm you. Just ignore them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Thats Uncle Fucky for ya......


always bringing the substance there, bigot.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 10, 2012)

New evidence being released by Pros tomorrow, I am suspecting that it will be an additonal star for the defense, if it were damaging to the Pros they would have already released it. Funny how things like this work. 

Slowly being showed how Zims claims are correct kind of makes me feel like a child. Just let the evidence be known, all of it. Not bits and pieces that they think will ease us into reality of how this case will end up...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Are those voices whispering to you again, Almost. They are not real, and they can't harm you. Just ignore them.


i see you're bringing the substance too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> New evidence being released by Pros tomorrow, I am suspecting that it will be an additonal star for the defense, if it were damaging to the Pros they would have already released it. Funny how things like this work.
> 
> Slowly being showed how Zims claims are correct kind of makes me feel like a child. Just let the evidence be known, all of it. Not bits and pieces that they think will ease us into reality of how this case will end up...


which one of zimm's many contradictory claims would that be?


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> facts, doc. what did martin do wrong? should he have not ran away?


LOL, you still going with this Zimmerman teleportation thing? Haven't you seen the movie "the Fly?"


----------



## londonfog (Jul 10, 2012)

I guess its wrong for a child to go to the store and go home in the rain...WTF. Please tell what the fuck Trayvon did wrong ???


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I guess its wrong for a child to go to the store and go home in the rain...WTF. Please tell what the fuck Trayvon did wrong ???


Attacking a person? I dunno, I think they have laws against that kind of thing.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I guess its wrong for a child to go to the store and go home in the rain...WTF. Please tell what the fuck Trayvon did wrong ???


He was smoking crack, rapin bitches, and breaking into houses obviously


----------



## doc111 (Jul 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> *Attacking a person? *I dunno, I think they have laws against that kind of thing.


........you beat me to it!


----------



## desert dude (Jul 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I guess its wrong for a child to go to the store and go home in the rain...WTF. Please tell what the fuck Trayvon did wrong ???


The physical evidence speaks for itself. Concrete is hard on the cranium.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 10, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> He was smoking crack, rapin bitches, and breaking into houses obviously


Don't forget! He was BLACK!!!!!!!


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> which one of zimm's many contradictory claims would that be?


Not sure what you mean unless you are refering to the bond hearing issues. ABC news, had they shown the unaltered version of the video orig this case would not be an issue. Without knowing the real evd, none of us do, if I was on Jury right now only one thing would matter to me. The cops know exactly the spot he was standing when he called and they told him to back off. The cops know exactly where his truck was parked, if the shooting happened between those two spots than he is inocent. If it happened past where they told him to stop I might give a thought to manslaughter but not Murder II. 

One of the things being released tomorrow is the diagram of the crime scene. If they dont release on the diagram where he was when he was told to back off than you can bet the pros knows he was in fact headed back to the car. If Zim kept going it still is tough to convict on Murder II but they might reduce to manslaughter. I guess we wait for the evidence and the trial.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Attacking a person? I dunno, I think they have laws against that kind of thing.


there is no evidence to suggest that martin, who ran away and hid, suddenly became enraged and attacked anyone.

there is a lot of evidence to believe that martin, who ran away and hid, was sought out by a mentally unstable, drug addled, vigilante with a history of violence and rightfully defended himself.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Attacking a person? I dunno, I think they have laws against that kind of thing.


so says the ZIM. Trayvon had every right to stand his ground. Zimmerman had no right to follow and try to detain him. Zimmerman has changed his story three times just trying to explain how he was jumped. Can't wait to see him on the stand.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2012)

doc111 said:


> ........you beat me to it!


why do you assume the kid that ran away and hid was attacking rather than defending himself? who has the history of violence and getting himself too involved?


----------



## londonfog (Jul 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> there is no evidence to suggest that martin, who ran away and hid, suddenly became enraged and attacked anyone.
> 
> there is a lot of evidence to believe that martin, who ran away and hid, was sought out by a mentally unstable, drug addled, vigilante with a history of violence and rightfully defended himself.


agree ^^^^^


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The physical evidence speaks for itself. Concrete is hard on the cranium.


the physical evidence is evidence that martin had to defend himself from a psycho who didn't want to let assholes get away.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The physical evidence speaks for itself. Concrete is hard on the cranium.


and concrete bashing would leave more then two cuts measuring 2 cm and 0.05 cm..I hope you know the metric system so you will understand how fucking small those cuts are. good luck with that


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Not sure what you mean unless you are refering to the bond hearing issues. ABC news, had they shown the unaltered version of the video orig this case would not be an issue. Without knowing the real evd, none of us do, if I was on Jury right now only one thing would matter to me. The cops know exactly the spot he was standing when he called and they told him to back off. The cops know exactly where his truck was parked, if the shooting happened between those two spots than he is inocent. If it happened past where they told him to stop I might give a thought to manslaughter but not Murder II.
> 
> One of the things being released tomorrow is the diagram of the crime scene. If they dont release on the diagram where he was when he was told to back off than you can bet the pros knows he was in fact headed back to the car. If Zim kept going it still is tough to convict on Murder II but they might reduce to manslaughter. I guess we wait for the evidence and the trial.


anyone who is familiar with the case already knows what the diagram of the crime scene is like, zimmerman was behind the houses supposedly returning to his truck and looking for an address where there are no addresses and not on a path towards his truck.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and concrete bashing would leave more then two cuts measuring 2 cm and 0.05 cm..I hope you know the metric system so you will understand how fucking small those cuts are. good luck with that


Yeah, its ok to hurt someone just a little bit, but we draw the line at hurting someone really really bad don't we London?


----------



## desert dude (Jul 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> and concrete bashing would leave more then two cuts measuring 2 cm and 0.05 cm..I hope you know the metric system so you will understand how fucking small those cuts are. good luck with that


Good luck with "the concrete wasn't hard enough" as a prosecution strategy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Good luck with "the concrete wasn't hard enough" as a prosecution strategy.


good luck with the "i got out of my truck and followed him because i was in fear" strategy, to be used jointly with the "i was looking for addresses behind the houses" strategy and the "i know the address of the clubhouse but not the street, one of three in my neighborhood, that is 100 yards away" strategy as well as the "he saw my concealed weapon with the x-ray eyeballs in the back of his head" strategy.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 10, 2012)

How did Serino describe Z's injuries, "marginally life threatening", I think. That's the cop who investigated the case stating that Z's injuries were life threatening. Hard to walk that statement back.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> How did Serino describe Z's injuries, "marginally life threatening", I think. That's the cop who investigated the case stating that Z's injuries were life threatening. Hard to walk that statement back.


serino was playing zimm like a banjo telling him everything he wanted to hear. that's how you get information, you try to make it seem like you're on their side. serino isn't on trial here, they guy with the history of violence who stalked the innocent kid and shot him to death is.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 10, 2012)

desert dude said:


> How did Serino describe Z's injuries, "marginally life threatening", I think. That's the cop who investigated the case stating that Z's injuries were life threatening. Hard to walk that statement back.


Marginally only means slightly, and as Londonbridge so succinctly stated: " It only matters if a artery was cut or the dude was almost dead, that s the only time your allowed to use self defense against a brother." or something like that.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> serino was playing zimm like a banjo telling him everything he wanted to hear. that's how you get information, you try to make it seem like you're on their side. serino isn't on trial here, they guy with the history of violence who stalked the innocent kid and shot him to death is.


You mean the guy with all the community service? History of standing up for blacks? The one who mentors children and defends the rights of the poor? That guy? Spin it baby!!!


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 10, 2012)

This one killing got alot of attention...public got trolled much?


----------



## londonfog (Jul 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> anyone who is familiar with the case already knows what the diagram of the crime scene is like, zimmerman was behind the houses supposedly returning to his truck and looking for an address where there are no addresses and not on a path towards his truck.


Zimm- uhhh I was frightened so I got out of my truck 

Prosecutor- You were scared but you got out your truck to follow him

Zimm- No I didn't follow him. I was just going in the same direction.

Prosecutor- that's following

Zimm- I was scared..hold me


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimm- uhhh I was frightened so I got out of my truck
> 
> Prosecutor- You were scared but you got out your truck to follow him
> 
> ...


i loved that part of the interrogation.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Prosecutor- that's following


Objection! Leading the witness your honor!
Sustained.

That's how that part would go, sorry to smash your dreams.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i loved that part of the interrogation.


That was with Serino. Now just imagine what the prosecutors going to ask and say after studying this fools STATEMENTS..and I highlight statements because he has made quite a few. His story does not add up.. No way no how...put a stop watch on that time from when he was suppose to be heading back to his truck and looking for an address ( in the wrong direction ). He should have been back at his truck..nope he had to get these "assholes that always get away".."fucking punks"..his words not mine


----------



## londonfog (Jul 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Objection! Leading the witness your honor!
> Sustained.
> 
> That's how that part would go, sorry to smash your dreams.


don't matter ..jury heard it..that's how that part goes.

and its already part of evidence soooooooo


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> don't matter ..jury heard it..that's how that part goes.
> 
> and its already part of evidence soooooooo


They already had the trial?
Wow! When did this happen?


----------



## londonfog (Jul 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> They already had the trial?
> Wow! When did this happen?


You really don't get it...
He did an interview with Serino that this very conversation happened...Its already entered into evidence..you can hear it too if you paid attention to WTF is going on instead of just talking out the side of you neck. All his interviews will be used at trial. When they told him he didn't have to talk...He should have not talked.


----------



## Justin00 (Jul 10, 2012)

I thought most people stopped caring about this like 3 days after the media went insane over it.... are they trying to get another OJ or what ever that other bitch's name who killed her kid is, out of this one? lol hope you have a fun next 9 months.

next year zimmerman will have a book deal, sponsors, and be making a porno, or he will get shot by some racist looking for revenge.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You really don't get it...
> He did an interview with Serino that this very conversation happened...Its already entered into evidence..you can hear it too if you paid attention to WTF is going on instead of just talking out the side of you neck. All his interviews will be used at trial. When they told him he didn't have to talk...He should have not talked.


I agree he shouldn't have talked. 

Just because it is entered into evidence doesn't mean the Jury is going to hear that part, anyone saying that going in the same direction as someone else is the same as following means we have a huge problem out there on our streets. Can you imagine the millions of cars all going from north to south during the rush hour? Millions of potential killings for self defense from people who were "Following" you.

Seems dumb, seems dumber to hinge your argument on it.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> anyone who is familiar with the case already knows what the diagram of the crime scene is like, zimmerman was behind the houses supposedly returning to his truck and looking for an address where there are no addresses and not on a path towards his truck.


Buck get me a link, the diagram is no where on the internet, not the one the pros has. Please by all mean I am subject to mistakes for sure, not perfect so please get me a link , pm it or put it here and like this post so I can come back and take a look. I say guily as sin he is if that is the case. Could never convince me of dif period.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 10, 2012)

The only think I have seen that comes close to a diagram is when he is talking to the detectives standing where the shooting took place, he is pointing to the left when he talks of where he was and points to the right when he is talking about getting back to his vehicle.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 10, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Buck get me a link, the diagram is no where on the internet, not the one the pros has. Please by all mean I am subject to mistakes for sure, not perfect so please get me a link , pm it or put it here and like this post so I can come back and take a look. I say guily as sin he is if that is the case. Could never convince me of dif period.


He has a diagram that clearly states in the lower right hand corner that it is "Pure speculation", but since it fits the story UB wants to portray he is going to say it is 100% fact.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Buck get me a link, the diagram is no where on the internet, not the one the pros has. Please by all mean I am subject to mistakes for sure, not perfect so please get me a link , pm it or put it here and like this post so I can come back and take a look. I say guily as sin he is if that is the case. Could never convince me of dif period.


google 'the retreat at twin lakes sanford florida' and listen to the 911 call where zimm describes his truck to be, watch how he describes his locations in his interviews, and notice where the altercation happened. 

zimm would have had to be standing at the "T" for about two minutes jerking off after hanging up and then leisurely strolled a ways down the sidewalk behind the houses, not back to his truck.

it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know zimm is lying and he went looking for martin.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> He has a diagram that clearly states in the lower right hand corner that it is "Pure speculation", but since it fits the story UB wants to portray he is going to say it is 100% fact.


that was someone else, government teet sucker.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 10, 2012)

*7:16:11 pm: The first of seven 911 calls is made by a neighbor whose house is immediately adjacent to where the shooting occurred. ... 7:16:56 pm: A gunshot is heard

Will be intresting to hear what all the seven 911 calls said before the shot was than heard. Buck I am sure you know could you tell us what the people said.
*


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 10, 2012)

More speculation and grasping i see........


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that was someone else, government teet sucker.


Thanks for providing some tit!


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 10, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Thanks for providing some tit!


Oh yeah, and one more thing.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 10, 2012)

Whos receipt is that ? That's where I want to eat. I hope they have some gubment cheese too !!


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 11, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Whos receipt is that ? That's where I want to eat. I hope they have some gubment cheese too !!


local grocery.
Gubment cheese sure tastes good with whine.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> local grocery.
> Gubment cheese sure tastes good with whine.


Is that gubment whine too ? Might have to sell a foodie for that.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I agree he shouldn't have talked.
> 
> Just because it is entered into evidence doesn't mean the Jury is going to hear that part, anyone saying that going in the same direction as someone else is the same as following means we have a huge problem out there on our streets. Can you imagine the millions of cars all going from north to south during the rush hour? Millions of potential killings for self defense from people who were "Following" you.
> 
> Seems dumb, seems dumber to hinge your argument on it.


lol!

There's a reason Buck and london aren't attorneys.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Oh yeah, and one more thing.


You don't actually believe that shit, do you? Do you really believe someone with little to no income would waste FS on that!? Let's start out by finding someone on FS that KNOWS how to steam/boil a lobster! Poor folks know that seafood is free, if you have a fishing poll.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I agree he shouldn't have talked.
> 
> Just because it is entered into evidence doesn't mean the Jury is going to hear that part, anyone saying that going in the same direction as someone else is the same as following means we have a huge problem out there on our streets. Can you imagine the millions of cars all going from north to south during the rush hour? Millions of potential killings for self defense from people who were "Following" you.
> 
> Seems dumb, seems dumber to hinge your argument on it.


WOW so you saying just after he called 911 to report him, then said he is running away, also made the statement these assholes always get away..he was no following, but only going in the same direction..LOL...and that's why people are in jail today because they THINK they can get up on that stand and just say anything and it will be ok. Dumb is taking things for granted and thinking that bullshit like cars following on the road everyday is the same as what happened that night. You stupid and everyone who "likes" your reason is just as stupid..Zimmerman fucked himself with his own words. He can't even be truthful and admit he was following Trayvon to make sure he did not get away. NO not Zimm. He was just going in the same direction..ok lets see how this plays with the jury.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

londonfog said:


> WOW so you saying just after he called 911 to report him, then said he is running away, also made the statement these assholes always get away..he was no following, but only going in the same direction..LOL...and that's why people are in jail today because they THINK they can get up on that stand and just say anything and it will be ok. Dumb is taking things for granted and thinking that bullshit like cars following on the road everyday is the same as what happened that night. *You *stupid and everyone who "likes" your reason is just as stupid..Zimmerman fucked himself with his own words. He can't even be truthful and admit he was following Trayvon to make sure he did not get away. NO not Zimm. He was just going in the same direction..ok lets see how this plays with the jury.


I know you are but what am I?


I especially like your improper grammar when YOU call someone else stupid!  I think it should be* "You're"* or "*You are *stupid". I'm not the resident grammar nazi though.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 11, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> You don't actually believe that shit, do you? Do you really believe someone with little to no income would waste FS on that!? Let's start out by finding someone on FS that KNOWS how to steam/boil a lobster! Poor folks know that seafood is free, if you have a fishing poll.


There are plenty of people who have quite a bit of money and are on food stamps. Imagine the kind of money a treadmill salesman makes and never reports as income? They qualify for the benefits and can get them. Do you expect EBT users to only eat spinach and carrots with some bread? I say Lobster and steak for every meal until the gubmint cheese runs out, and by the looks of this administration, it looks like everyone will soon be on food stamps or disability.

Good luck catching lobsters and Porterhouse steaks with your fishing POLE.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 11, 2012)

londonfog said:


> WOW so you saying just after he called 911 to report him, then said he is running away, also made the statement these assholes always get away..he was no following, but only going in the same direction..LOL...and that's why people are in jail today because they THINK they can get up on that stand and just say anything and it will be ok. Dumb is taking things for granted and thinking that bullshit like cars following on the road everyday is the same as what happened that night. You stupid and everyone who "likes" your reason is just as stupid..Zimmerman fucked himself with his own words. He can't even be truthful and admit he was following Trayvon to make sure he did not get away. NO not Zimm. He was just going in the same direction..ok lets see how this plays with the jury.


Assholes (Thieving little pricks) always get away. 

If someone just robbed your house and was about to make a clean get away, you wouldn't follow them in order to find out where they might be so you could tell police about it? I assume you would just cower in a corner until the bad man was gone, then change your shit stained underwear.


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone here know Martin was caught at school with stolen jewlery when they found pot on him at school? Zimmerman said there had been breakins lately "they always get away" is refering to no one being caught for said beakins. Another thing i think is funny is how were led to believe this is a small child. This was a 17 nearly 18 year old teen over 6ft 200lbs. Twitter page was $$nolimitnigga$$ and from what i read it sounded like he was selling. 
Pretty sure theres a witness who seen Martin on top of him beating him in the head. if Zimmerman really killed this kid the way people say for just being black walking down the street then why hasnt this happend with Zimmerman before? Yes he should of went home and stopped the pursuit but Treyvon could of also just told Zimmerman he was on his way home. So what Zimmerman made himself watch leader....we need more people to look after where we live. Now no one will want to for fear of being jailed for doing what needs to be done in a life or death situation. 

I am not some hate loving asshole i just believe in protecting yourself and from jump theres been lies and misleading info from Martins side. Teens now a days have chip on their shoulders. they feel they dont have to listen to even their own parents really. If my kids were on suspension best believe they wouldnt be aloud to leave the house to go buy candy from the store. it al starts with parenting. now some kid is dead because of peoples bad choices.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Assholes (Thieving little pricks) always get away.
> 
> If someone just robbed your house and was about to make a clean get away, you wouldn't follow them in order to find out where they might be so you could tell police about it? I assume you would just cower in a corner until the bad man was gone, then change your shit stained underwear.


If If If...please lets stick with the facts

Trayvon was doing no such things. Stop playing make-believe. Zimmex is going on trial for Murder 2 in which the jury can always go with the lesser plea of manslaughter and you talking some_ "*if*" _shit that is not even close to the situation...


----------



## londonfog (Jul 11, 2012)

Fatty McDoobs said:


> Does anyone here know Martin was caught at school with stolen jewlery when they found pot on him at school?


No but we would love to see the police report about the stolen jewelry and how much pot did he have. I know that a FEW times in high school you could have caught me with a ounce..lol..but yeah do show a link for the police report about the stolen jewelery. Oh wait that must mean he has a criminal record..could you link me to that as well...Thanks


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> You don't actually believe that shit, do you? Do you really believe someone with little to no income would waste FS on that!? Let's start out by finding someone on FS that KNOWS how to steam/boil a lobster! Poor folks know that seafood is free, if you have a fishing poll.


I detect redundancy. All polls are fishing on a grand scale. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Fatty McDoobs said:


> Does anyone here know Martin was caught at school with stolen jewlery when they found pot on him at school? Zimmerman said there had been breakins lately "they always get away" is refering to no one being caught for said beakins. Another thing i think is funny is how were led to believe this is a small child. This was a 17 nearly 18 year old teen over 6ft 200lbs. Twitter page was $$nolimitnigga$$ and from what i read it sounded like he was selling.
> Pretty sure theres a witness who seen Martin on top of him beating him in the head. if Zimmerman really killed this kid the way people say for just being black walking down the street then why hasnt this happend with Zimmerman before? Yes he should of went home and stopped the pursuit but Treyvon could of also just told Zimmerman he was on his way home. So what Zimmerman made himself watch leader....we need more people to look after where we live. Now no one will want to for fear of being jailed for doing what needs to be done in a life or death situation.
> 
> I am not some hate loving asshole i just believe in protecting yourself and from jump _*theres been lies and misleading info from Martins side*_. Teens now a days have chip on their shoulders. they feel they dont have to listen to even their own parents really. If my kids were on suspension best believe they wouldnt be aloud to leave the house to go buy candy from the store. it al starts with parenting. now some kid is dead because of peoples bad choices.


wow, nice little rant there.

i see you made sure to demonize martin in every way possible, yet completely ignored zimmerman's long history of violence.

and seriously? there's been lies from a dead kid? the lies and misleading info have come from the mouth of zimmbot.

you just revealed a lot about yourself.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 11, 2012)

londonfog said:


> If If If...please lets stick with the facts
> 
> Trayvon was doing no such things. Stop playing make-believe. Zimmex is going on trial for Murder 2 in which the jury can always go with the lesser plea of manslaughter and you talking some_ "*if*" _shit that is not even close to the situation...


Lets see, facts. Zimm gets in his truck to go to the store, Zimm sees a stranger hanging around in the dark in the RAIN. WHen Zimm tries to ascertain what this stranger is doing, he calls 911 to report suspicious activity and then the stranger starts running away. Any logical dumb ass might assume that when another person runs away that they just might be guilty of something and do not want to get caught, the guy isn't in jogging gear and people don't normally jog in the dark in the rain, but someone as dumb as you might just think " Oh well nothing going on around here, I should go to the store and just hope that my house doesn't get broken into." Yep, that is you alright.


Just because trayvon wasn't actually doing anything illegal, his actions could have EASILY been interpreted as Suspicious activity, especially given all the break ins that had recently happened. And especially when he ran, the fact that he then attacked Zimm makes his actions inexcusable. You obviously have never come home to find your home in a mess and all your valuables gone, have you? It doesn't feel good I can tell you. ANd you have probably never had to fend off an attacker eh? Little girls don't count you big tough man you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> ...the fact that he then attacked Zimm...


that's not a fact. that's not even likely.

it's way more likely that the drug addled, mentally unstable cop wannabe with the history of violence did the attacking and all martin did was defend himself. after all, he did run away. that's not the action of someone who is trying to attack someone, cheese eater.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that's not a fact. that's not even likely.
> 
> it's way more likely that the drug addled, mentally unstable cop wannabe with the history of violence did the attacking and all martin did was defend himself. after all, he did run away. that's not the action of someone who is trying to attack someone, cheese eater.


It's as much of a "fact" as those "facts" you keep throwing around!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> It's as much of a "fact" as those "facts" you keep throwing around!


That's the thing that startles me about this thread. The amount of actual dependable evidence that we outsiders have in hand is so small. So we have eight-thousand-plus posts built on speculations (mostly about character), loyalties, assorted politics, innuendo and no small amount of out-uendo. cn


----------



## londonfog (Jul 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That's the thing that startles me about this thread. The amount of actual dependable evidence that we outsiders have in hand is so small. So we have eight-thousand-plus posts built on speculations (mostly about character), loyalties, assorted politics, innuendo and no small amount of out-uendo. cn


 which only means this must be the best thread ever...Something just draws us to it..I say justice for TRAYVON


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> It's as much of a "fact" as those "facts" you keep throwing around!


ya mean, the fact that zimmerman was on meth for his mental instabilities? those facts? the ones that zimm says are true?

the fact that zimm has a long history of violence and getting himself too involved?

the fact that martin ran away from zimm so he could go on with his phone call, which lasted until a minute before he was shot to death?

the fact that zimm told dispatch not to meet him at his truck, but to call him for his location?

the fact that zimm says he went down that corridor looking for martin in the interrogations? 

those facts?

what facts have you got that martin was not defending himself?


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> cheese eater.


I would prefer my Tit sucking to be called "Steak and Lobster Eater"...Thank you. Cheese gums up your pores and makes you smell bad.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2012)

londonfog said:


> which only means this must be the best thread ever...Something just draws us to it..I say justice for TRAYVON


I agree that justice for Trayvon would be a good thing. However I am willing to admit that I don't know exactly what that would entail. The "testimonies" I've seen so far are inconsistent and contradictory. I am reduced to trusting the parties with access to actual information to handle it well. Since that means lawyers, my outlook is bleak. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I would prefer my Tit sucking to be called "Steak and Lobster Eater"...Thank you. Cheese gums up your pores and makes you smell bad.


It's not intended for topical application! cn


----------



## Justin00 (Jul 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Lets see, facts. Zimm gets in his truck to go to the store, Zimm sees a stranger hanging around in the dark in the RAIN. WHen Zimm tries to ascertain what this stranger is doing, he calls 911 to report suspicious activity and then the stranger starts running away. Any logical dumb ass might assume that when another person runs away that they just might be guilty of something and do not want to get caught, the guy isn't in jogging gear and people don't normally jog in the dark in the rain, but someone as dumb as you might just think " Oh well nothing going on around here, I should go to the store and just hope that my house doesn't get broken into." Yep, that is you alright.
> 
> 
> Just because trayvon wasn't actually doing anything illegal, his actions could have EASILY been interpreted as Suspicious activity, especially given all the break ins that had recently happened. And especially when he ran, the fact that he then attacked Zimm makes his actions inexcusable. You obviously have never come home to find your home in a mess and all your valuables gone, have you? It doesn't feel good I can tell you. ANd you have probably never had to fend off an attacker eh? Little girls don't count you big tough man you.


i got to say if an angry latino man with a gun comes running toward me im gonna fucking run as fast as i can too.

i understand zimmermans situation but chasing a guy thru the rain with gun just because he looked suspicious is a stretch to say the least.

i can't even say that if he kept following me i would not have reacted the same way put in the exact circumstances. that doen't make it right or absolve me of responsibility for assault, but since he is dead he can't really be changed.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 11, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> i got to say if an angry latino man with a gun comes running toward me im gonna fucking run as fast as i can too.
> 
> i understand zimmermans situation but chasing a guy thru the rain with gun just because he looked suspicious is a stretch to say the least.
> 
> i can't even say that if he kept following me i would not have reacted the same way put in the exact circumstances. that doen't make it right or absolve me of responsibility for assault, but since he is dead he can't really be changed.




Where the hell have you read that he was chasing him with his gun out?
Let me guess you get your news info from Uncle Buck and Londonfog


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 11, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> i understand zimmermans situation but chasing a guy thru the rain with gun just because he looked suspicious is a stretch to say the least.


You make it sound like Zimmerman chased Martin with his gun drawn and pointed at Martin the whole time. According to witnesses Zimm only pulled his gun AFTER Martin straddled him and was beating his head into the sidewalk.

Otherwise the gun is hidden and there is no way Martin could have known Zimm had one.

I mean. really? You would attack someone who had a gun drawn on you? You are braver than I , more stooooopid too.


----------



## Justin00 (Jul 11, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Where the hell have you read that he was chasing him with his gun out?
> Let me guess you get your news info from Uncle Buck and Londonfog



i apologize for my earlier post, i mistakenly made it seem as tho he had a gun out waving it around, that was not my intention when i said with a gun. The only relevance of the gun is that if it had not been there trayvon would be on trail for assault right now and zimmerman would be sitting on a nice fat check and recovering from some most likely less than life threatening injuries.

don't take this as me defending either side, they both acted like morons, only thing is one moron is dead so we only have one left to punish.

murder 2? no way, manslaughter? to some degree, yes

shooting tryvon was not what made it man slaughter, chasing him down on a dark night in the rain is what does.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> i apologize for my earlier post, i mistakenly made it seem as tho he had a gun out waving it around, that was not my intention when i said with a gun. The only relevance of the gun is that if it had not been there trayvon would be on trail for assault right now and zimmerman would be sitting on a nice fat check.


how many more people are going to make the assumption that martin was attacking rather than defending himself despite all the evidence showing zimm to be the aggressor on offense while martin ran away and talked on his phone?

where does this unfounded assumption come from? are pot smokers generally known as violent people?

seriously, someone needs to explain this assumption to me. what enraged martin so much that after running away, he went on the attack? what was his motive?


----------



## Justin00 (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how many more people are going to make the assumption that martin was attacking rather than defending himself despite all the evidence showing zimm to be the aggressor on offense while martin ran away and talked on his phone?
> 
> where does this unfounded assumption come from? are pot smokers generally known as violent people?
> 
> seriously, someone needs to explain this assumption to me. what enraged martin so much that after running away, he went on the attack? what was his motive?


being afraid, the same thing that caused zimmerman to draw his gun, would be my guess. flight or fight, choose flight and they give chase what choice do you have?

why would zim have let him kick his ass before he shot him? felt tough with his gun at his side chasing a guy, then when the guy turns the tables on you and kicks your ass you get scared and fall back on your coward cannon.

so many people today never had a dad who took the time and effort to teach them responsible use of a gun. all they ever saw was the movies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> being afraid, the same thing that caused zimmerman to draw his gun, would be my guess. flight or fight, choose flight and they give chance what choice do you have?


so your theory is that martin attacked zimmerman out of nowhere because he was afraid of him? that doesn't make any sense.

nor does it fit with what we know about their mindsets that night. i mean, previous actions clearly show martin chose flight, and he has no history of violence at all. he was a cannabis consumer as well.

none of what you said makes any sense unless circumstances changed. like say, zimm tried to physically detain martin.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so your theory is that martin attacked zimmerman out of nowhere because he was afraid of him? that doesn't make any sense.
> 
> nor does it fit with what we know about their mindsets that night. i mean, previous actions clearly show martin chose flight, and he has no history of violence at all. he was a cannabis consumer as well.
> 
> none of what you said makes any sense unless circumstances changed. like say, zimm tried to physically detain martin.


A lot of new evidence out tomorrow, the 911 calls before the shot might lend to who attacked who. Very intrested in seeing the outcome. I am flying from 930-2 hopefully will have something good to read on the flight, wifi on the plane he haw!


----------



## Justin00 (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so your theory is that martin attacked zimmerman out of nowhere because he was afraid of him? that doesn't make any sense.
> 
> nor does it fit with what we know about their mindsets that night. i mean, previous actions clearly show martin chose flight, and he has no history of violence at all. he was a cannabis consumer as well.
> 
> none of what you said makes any sense unless circumstances changed. like say, zimm tried to physically detain martin.


ahh, your sooooo fast =S, i can't keep up..... see edit.

i know its stupid, but i almost always hit post then go back and edit after re-reading it. that might also be why you hate my spelling so much.

i see what you mean, but if you try flight and they chase you, you often turn to confront them when it seems you have the upper hand. again i speaking personally here, i have no idea what was actually going thru there heads.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That's the thing that startles me about this thread. The amount of actual dependable evidence that we outsiders have in hand is so small. So we have eight-thousand-plus posts built on speculations (mostly about character), loyalties, assorted politics, innuendo and no small amount of out-uendo. cn


None of us has a CLUE what really went down that night. Somehow, merely pointing this out is somehow "defending" Zimmerman. The outcome was tragic, to say the least, but this rush to judgement by certain people is disturbing. Wishing bad things on another human being, no matter how heinous their alleged act, is not cool IMO. It doesn't undo the deed. People may think it brings some sort of "closure" or "justice" or some such b.s. but those are just words and there is no "closure" for the loss of a loved one, especially a young one. Zimmerman has to live with this. Maybe he lives a long, miserable life, full of the painful memories of taking such a young life. Maybe he doesn't, but regardless of how much prison time he gets or if he walks, he cannot undo what has been done. I'm sure he wishes he could take it back, but he can't. A lot of lessons can be gleaned from this. Society can be a dangerous place, and sometimes all it takes is the wrong people, a few bad choices, wrong place, wrong time and you get a senseless tragedy similar (or worse) to this one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> ahh, your sooooo fast =S, i can't keep up..... see edit.
> 
> i know its stupid, but i almost always hit post then go back and edit after re-reading it. that might also be why you hate my spelling so much.
> 
> i see what you mean, but if you try flight and they chase you, you often turn to confront them when it seems you have the upper hand. again i speaking personally here, i have no idea what was actually going thru there heads.


your edit, which is bad form, still doesn't explain shit. so i'll repost the question in hopes that someone who can read and type out a cogent thoguht without having to edit it seven times can provide a reasoned explanation, unlike the nonsensical one you gave.

*how many more people are going to make the assumption that martin was attacking rather than defending himself despite all the evidence showing zimm to be the aggressor on offense while martin ran away and talked on his phone?

where does this unfounded assumption come from? are pot smokers generally known as violent people?

seriously, someone needs to explain this assumption to me. what enraged martin so much that after running away, he went on the attack? what was his motive? *


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> None of us has a CLUE what really went down that night.


yet you have no problem stating with certainty who attacked who. LOL!

i love how you try to walk back your statements with these long winded say-nothings, you do it all the time.

can't dazzle 'em with brilliance, baffle 'em with bullshit.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yet you have no problem stating with certainty who attacked who. LOL!
> 
> i love how you try to walk back your statements with these long winded say-nothings, you do it all the time.
> 
> can't dazzle 'em with brilliance, baffle 'em with bullshit.


I've never said anything with certainty! lol! Due to Zimm's police report stating, ya know, that he was attacked and the photo showing the blood on the back of his head.............it APPEARS as if Zimmerman MAY have been attacked. Is that perfectly clear in simple enough, _short winded_,_ non bullshit _terms for ya? Now, was Zimmerman the actual aggressor? I don't know, but I'm not seeing this overwhelming evidence that you guys seem to see.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yet you have no problem stating with certainty who attacked who. LOL!
> 
> i love how you try to walk back your statements with these long winded say-nothings, you do it all the time.
> 
> can't dazzle 'em with brilliance, baffle 'em with bullshit.


Glad I'm not the only one who see that shit


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> your edit, which is bad form, still doesn't explain shit. so i'll repost the question in hopes that someone who can read and type out a cogent thoguht without having to edit it seven times can provide a reasoned explanation, unlike the nonsensical one you gave.
> 
> *how many more people are going to make the assumption that martin was attacking rather than defending himself despite all the evidence showing zimm to be the aggressor on offense while martin ran away and talked on his phone?
> 
> ...


Motives are useless except as fodder to keep the speculation mill running. I have reasonable doubt that either of the proffered scenarios is spot-on. The assumption that Zimmerman goaded Martin into a confrontation, while likelier, is also *not established*. Honest students of the situation will admit that as well. cn


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who see that shit


Sorry, I cant understand you with Bucky's knob protruding so deeply into your oral cavity.kiss-ass


----------



## londonfog (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I've never said anything with certainty! lol! Due to Zimm's police report stating, ya know, that he was attacked and the photo showing the blood on the back of his head.............it APPEARS as if Zimmerman MAY have been attacked. Is that perfectly clear in simple enough, _short winded_,_ non bullshit _terms for ya? Now, was Zimmerman the actual aggressor? I don't know, but I'm not seeing this overwhelming evidence that you guys seem to see.


It seems that he may lost the fight that he instigated. and really two cuts measuring 2cm and 0.05 cm WTF..you suppose to be some kind of fire/medical guy. That is not having your head smashed into some concrete pavement.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yet you have no problem stating with certainty who attacked who. LOL!



You seem to think you know with certainty though......


----------



## londonfog (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Sorry, I cant understand you with Bucky's knob protruding so deeply into your oral cavity.kiss-ass


you made because people see through your bullshit...well stop with the bullshit


----------



## londonfog (Jul 11, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> You seem to think you know with certainty though......


I know we don't need you to do that.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 11, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I know we don't need you to do that.



And you seem to think the same way......


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

londonfog said:


> It seems that he may lost the fight that he instigated. and really two cuts measuring 2cm and 0.05 cm WTF..you suppose to be some kind of fire/medical guy. That is not having your head smashed into some concrete pavement.


As has been stated MULTIPLE TIMES, was he supposed to wait until some magically arbitrary laceration size until initiating force in an attempt to save his own life (which may have become impossible VERY QUICKLY since he could lose consciousness as a result of having his head injured in such a fashion)? 

For the record, I've seen closed head injuries that were fatal with ZERO outward signs of trauma. I've been doing this longer than most people on this site have been on this earth my friend.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

londonfog said:


> you made because people see through your bullshit...well stop with the bullshit


I rarely get "made" and I suppose "bullshit" is a matter of opinion.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I rarely get "made" and I suppose "bullshit" is a matter of opinion.


I only had to get made once. After that, getting even sufficed. cn


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> As has been stated MULTIPLE TIMES, was he supposed to wait until some magically arbitrary laceration size until initiating force in an attempt to save his own life .


NO
He was supposed to go the fuck home and let the Police handle it


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Attacking a person? I dunno, I think they have laws against that kind of thing.





doc111 said:


> ........you beat me to it!





doc111 said:


> I've never said anything with certainty! lol!


correct on a technicality. you just agreed with other people who said it was an attack rather than self defense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Sorry, I cant understand you with Bucky's knob protruding so deeply into your oral cavity.kiss-ass


it's like the good old days now. i like.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> correct on a technicality. you just agreed with other people who said it was an attack rather than self defense.



You have a fucked up way of twisting what people say DB....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Motives are useless except as fodder to keep the speculation mill running. I have reasonable doubt that either of the proffered scenarios is spot-on. The assumption that Zimmerman goaded Martin into a confrontation, while likelier, is also *not established*. Honest students of the situation will admit that as well. cn


true. i still can't find any reason to explain why martin would have attacked zimm. serino couldn't either. what enraged him so badly?


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> NO
> He was supposed to go the fuck home and let the Police handle it


lol! 

Yes, in a perfect world, that would have been the ideal outcome. And we all know how often the police catch bad guys in situations like these.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> You have a fucked up way of twisting what people say DB....


i only quoted people directly, big boy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol!
> 
> Yes, in a perfect world, that would have been the ideal outcome. And we all know how often the police catch bad guys in situations like these.


had no idea walking home with skittles and iced tea made you a bad guy.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's like the good old days now. i like.


No you didn't! I didn't get one of those little "like" comments.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> true. i still can't find any reason to explain why martin would have attacked zimm. serino couldn't either. what enraged him so badly?


I can speculate. But that is all it would be. cn


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> had no idea walking home with skittles and iced tea made you a bad guy.


.....had no idea taking an interest and getting involved in the safety and security of you neighborhood made you a "bad guy" either.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I can speculate. But that is all it would be. cn


please do. i can't come up with a plausible explanation for why martin so suddenly became so angry and violent that makes any sense and fits with the rest of what happened.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I can speculate. But that is all it would be. cn


please speculate.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol!
> 
> Yes, in a perfect world, that would have been the ideal outcome. And we all know how often the police catch bad guys in situations like these.


And what defined Martin as a bad guy?

His skin tone perhaps?


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> had no idea walking home with skittles and iced tea made you a bad guy.


Ok, "alleged bad guy". That better?

You just can't wait to pick apart some flaw in a person's post can ya?


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> And what defined Martin as a bad guy?
> 
> His skin tone perhaps?


..........answered in a previous post. Try and keep up.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> please do. i can't come up with a plausible explanation for why martin so suddenly became so angry and violent that makes any sense and fits with the rest of what happened.





londonfog said:


> please speculate.


_Cui bono_, guys? cn


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> ..........answered in a previous post. Try and keep up.


Oh I think I have kept up pretty well

This isnt the early 60s ya know


----------



## londonfog (Jul 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> _Cui bono_, guys? cn


on whose part..surely not the dead


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> Oh I think I have kept up pretty well
> 
> This isnt the early 60s ya know


lol! I was unaware of this!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2012)

londonfog said:


> on whose part..surely not the dead


I'm asking, who would benefit from my speculation(s)? It strikes me as a zero-gain game within which I stand to only lose. cn


----------



## londonfog (Jul 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I'm asking, who would benefit from my speculation(s)? It strikes me as a zero-gain game within which I stand to only lose. cn


oh sorry I thought you were saying who gains in the killing..lol

I see your point good neutral call..which is even more the reason why I want to hear what you have to say..How about we crown you King "Bearer" of Neutral Knowledge ... The KBNK


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2012)

londonfog said:


> oh sorry I thought you were saying who gains in the killing..lol
> 
> I see your point good neutral call..which is even more the reason why I want to hear what you have to say..How about we crown you King "Bearer" of Neutral Knowledge ... The KBNK


~grin~






My opinions _in re_ this case are that the following items are established:

Zimmermann pursued Martin after being advised that it would be best if he did not do so. That saddles Z with a clear count of bad judgment imo.
Zimmermann shot Trayvon Martin dead.
Trayvon was unarmed.
A key witness is unavailable.

The following items are what i consider likely but not established.

Zimmermann pursued Trayvon and was pressing a confrontation.
He had absolutely no need to do so.
Testimonies are sparse, internally and externally inconsistent.
I suspect Z's head injuries to have been inconsequential, but to take it further I would have to trust the judgment of the treating individual (EMT?) at the crime scene. And that first bit of video did seem to show that Z ad a clean head. What to make of this? It's possible that a) M bopped Z's head on the ground, or that 2) Z bopped himself before the police arrived in order to back his account. I have no way of excluding either scenario.

The following are question marks to me.

Did Z corner M?
Did Z keep the gun concealed until the end?
What words were exchanged?
Who made the first aggressive move? (Likely Z in pressing the chase, but this is not established beyond doubt.)
Whose, and what was the second?
When things got physical, who engaged whom? 
Who really screamed, and what? 
It could break either way imo. 
That Z would corner and attack M is the sentimentally appealing choice, but to me that is a good reason to redouble my caution. 
That M would pre-emptively rush Z is also not to be excluded, but not to be assumed either.
The evidence and testimony i have seen do not allow any conclusions beyond the sentimental, based on our remote third-person read of the characters of the principals. While I accept that Z's is looking pretty damned bad, that should not influence the criminal case. That should be decided on proven actions, and info on those is far too thin for me to wear either camp's T-shirt quite yet.

Away from the criminal case, am I disgusted with Z's manifest lack of judgment? Oh hell yeah. Am i pissed that a young man died for no *apparent* reason? That too. Am I darkly amused by Z's thrashing when asked the hard questions? definitely. But those are not to point in the end. The trial will be interesting but it's far from open&shut, especially if Dershowitz takes a serious interest. I do not doubt his ability to shred the prosecution. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> .....had no idea taking an interest and getting involved in the safety and security of you neighborhood made you a "bad guy" either.


you become a bad guy when you stalk and kill innocent kids.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Ok, "alleged bad guy". That better?
> 
> You just can't wait to pick apart some flaw in a person's post can ya?


alleged bad guy? what was martin doing that made him so bad?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ~grin~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only thing i would exclude is zimm injuring himself to back his account, too many witnesses there too soon to be remotely possible in my judgment.

the part that i really doubt is that zimm was crying for help. he said he was being suffocated, which would preclude crying for help. and the cries for help just sound too agonizing to me. he had to know everyone heard those cries for help, so he has every reason to claim them as his own.

my best guess at what happened is that martin got away, kept talking on the phone. zimm follows him, stops to conclude his call with dispatch, then goes looking for martin again. finds martin again, martin asks "why are you following me?", zimm responds with "what are you doing here?" and tries to detain martin. a small scuffle ensues with martin landing a blow or two (the single scrape on martin's knuckle pretty much rules out the 25-30 haymakers zimm claims happened). zimm, after taking a hit or two, reaches for his gun and holds martin at gunpoint. martin starts screaming for help, and perhaps even makes a play for the gun (or zimm, in a state of over zealous hyper alert mode perceives that to happen). shot is fired, then we all know the rest from there.

that's all consistent with the evidence, the only speculation is after "what are you doing here?" until the shot is fired, a 1 minute or so period.

from what i've read, self defense cases hinge heavily on the judgment and the credibility of the person defending. zimm has neither going for him. his judgment that night was WAAAAAAAY off. he never thought to identify himself given multiple chances to do so. he admits he kept looking for martin after the call to dispatch was over. he straddled the kid after putting a bullet straight through his heart thinking he was a threat still. not good judgment. his credibility is zero at this point, he has so many different and wildly varying accounts of what happened.

anyhoo, should be interesting to watch the trial. we'll need a lot of popcorn.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> alleged bad guy? what was martin doing that made him so bad?


Up to the point where someone attacked someone else and Martin was shot, what was Zimmerma doing that made him so bad? You've got him painted as some really evil, creepy, worthless POS based on a few mistakes. I'm willing to bet it would be nearly as easy to demonize any one of us if someone was so inclined to paint us in a less than favorable light.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Up to the point where someone attacked someone else and Martin was shot, what was Zimmerma doing that made him so bad? You've got him painted as some really evil, creepy, worthless POS based on a few mistakes. I'm willing to bet it would be nearly as easy to demonize any one of us if someone was so inclined to paint us in a less than favorable light.


Wrong I wouldnt be stupid enough to pretend to be a cop


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Up to the point where someone attacked someone else and Martin was shot, *what was Zimmerma doing that made him so bad?* You've got him painted as some really evil, creepy, worthless POS based on a few mistakes. I'm willing to bet it would be nearly as easy to demonize any one of us if someone was so inclined to paint us in a less than favorable light.


by florida definition, stalking. also irresponsible behavior for a community *watch* leader, and downright betrayal of the higher standard of conduct expected from someone with a concealed carry.

other neighbors complained of zimmerman following them *to their homes*. 

so doc, how many ex fiancees have restraining orders against you after you staked yourself outside their house, threw her down on the bed, and slapped her on the mouth? how many diversion programs have you had to complete for assaulting law enforcement officers? how many times have you followed someone in your car and confronted them to the point where they thought you were going to assault them because you thought someone spat at you? how many times have you thrown drunken women around while working a private security gig? how many of your friends would describe you as someone who is prone to "snap" and lose your cool completely? how many of your coworkers complained that you were being racist towards them to fit in with other coworkers? how many of your neighbors would say you believe in racist ideologies?

ya don't have to try hard to demonize zimm, him and his family are compulsive liars and zimm is a mentally unstable nut who gets himself way too involved.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> Wrong I wouldnt be stupid enough to pretend to be a cop


a cop would have identified himself to the "suspect" and asked him what he was doing, he wouldn't have had several stare downs with the kid and then go chasing after him in the dark.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> Wrong I wouldnt be stupid enough to pretend to be a cop


Try again! If he didn't portray himself to be a cop then he didn't really do anything wrong. Impersonating a police officer isn't one of the charges, soooooo.............

You may not agree with it, but neighborhood watches have existed for decades now, and are a viable deterrent to crime. I'm not going to pretend to know why Zimmerman volunteered for such a thankless job, but since I have a family and am a homeowner I'm guessing he was concerned about crime in his neighborhood, and instead of pissing and moaning about it, he decided to do something. Shocking, I know! Citizens actually taking an interest and an active role in the well being of their neighborhoods and communities? That is SOOOOOOO 20th century!


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> by florida definition, stalking. also irresponsible behavior for a community *watch* leader, and downright betrayal of the higher standard of conduct expected from someone with a concealed carry.
> 
> other neighbors complained of zimmerman following them *to their homes*.
> 
> ...


Why are you trying to make this about me? It's not and I won't go there. I stand by my previous statement...........Most if not all of us could easily be painted in a negative light by someone with the inclination to do so.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> by florida definition, stalking. also irresponsible behavior for a community *watch* leader, and downright betrayal of the higher standard of conduct expected from someone with a concealed carry.
> 
> other neighbors complained of zimmerman following them *to their homes*.
> 
> ...


Is stalking one of the charges? Forgive me, I've been busy and am not completely up to date on all of the listed charges.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ~grin~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your honest neutral position.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 11, 2012)

I like the breakdown of this...Can't wait to see what the prosecutor does when its her turn. Zimmerman own words will be his doom.

If you disagree with anything..Please note the time that it happens so we all can see your point.

[youtube]k07wZIU1siM[/youtube]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Why are you trying to make this about me? It's not and I won't go there. I stand by my previous statement...........Most if not all of us could easily be painted in a negative light by someone with the inclination to do so.


i'm not trying to make it about you per se, but you did say this negative portrayal could happen to any of us. but do you have a history of violence and temper and getting involved like zimm does?

last time i got in a fight, i was 11. not an act of violence in my life since then. last time i even dealt with the law was over 10 years ago when i got a DUI as a young, dumb buck.



doc111 said:


> Is stalking one of the charges? Forgive me, I've been busy and am not completely up to date on all of the listed charges.


it's not, but it could be. he met the definition of stalking with his actions that night.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 11, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> Wrong I wouldnt be stupid enough to pretend to be a cop


And neither was Zimm.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 11, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Is stalking one of the charges? Forgive me, I've been busy and am not completely up to date on all of the listed charges.


Stalking one of the charges? LMAO hell no, it would be IMPOSSIBLE to get a stalking charge from any sane jury, so the only people who would say he were stalking are the loonies.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> last time i got in a fight, i was 11. not an act of violence in my life since then. last time i even dealt with the law was over 10 years ago when i got a DUI as a young, dumb buck.


So, by your own admission you are a child beater and a drunk who drives and cares not for the lives of others, Good to know who we are dealing with.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the only thing i would exclude is zimm injuring himself to back his account, too many witnesses there too soon to be remotely possible in my judgment.
> 
> the part that i really doubt is that zimm was crying for help. he said he was being suffocated, which would preclude crying for help. and the cries for help just sound too agonizing to me. he had to know everyone heard those cries for help, so he has every reason to claim them as his own.
> 
> ...


You could be right ... it makes sense that he might not have had the presence of mind to exploit the narrow window of opportunity between shooting and the arrival of witnesses. This is pure speculation, but that would require a judgment and _sang froid _that aren't typical of his previous behaviors. 



londonfog said:


> Thanks for sharing your honest neutral position.


 Thank you for accepting it as presented. cn


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 12, 2012)

Stand your ground was never meant to mean
Persue and Provoke


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

"Neighborhood watch" means watch your neighborhood, not watch me shoot your ass! Just sayin'...


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> "Neighborhood watch" means watch your neighborhood, not watch me shoot your ass! Just sayin'...


Does it also mean you just stand in one place and if the suspect disappears out of view you just give up and go about your day too?

Hint to all you young people out there. Don't wear a hoodie in the dark, in the rain and then when someone watches you, start running. Nothing says "I did something wrong and am trying to get away" as strongly as running away does, little tidbit that might help you in the future.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Does it also mean you just stand in one place and if the suspect disappears out of view you just give up and go about your day too?


they're called the 'neighborhood watch', not the 'neighborhood follow and detain at gunpoint' you freeloading plagiarizer.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Does it also mean you just stand in one place and if the suspect disappears out of view you just give up and go about your day too?
> 
> Hint to all you young people out there. Don't wear a hoodie in the dark, in the rain and then when someone watches you, start running. Nothing says "I did something wrong and am trying to get away" as strongly as running away does, little tidbit that might help you in the future.


It means watch. Watching requires a camera, at best. Armed patrol is armed patrol. There are bonded companies available for hire. Professionals. Better yet, install some exterior cameras. Naw, you're right. Questionable people ill equipped to defend against teenagers walking around with guns is better...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> they're called the 'neighborhood watch', not the 'neighborhood follow and detain at gunpoint' you freeloading plagiarizer.


Was that directed at me?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

I resist the idea that running in a hoodie in the dark should be allowed to arbitrarily be designated Suspicious Activity. cn


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Was that directed at me?


naw..that was at Modrama


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Does it also mean you just stand in one place and if the suspect disappears out of view you just give up and go about your day too?
> 
> Hint to all you young people out there. Don't wear a hoodie in the dark, in the rain and then when someone watches you, start running. Nothing says "I did something wrong and am trying to get away" as strongly as running away does, little tidbit that might help you in the future.


So if I approach you with a LaCoste shirt and a cane, I wouldn't raise your suspicion? Very odd, but good to know.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> naw..that was at Modrama


Shanks you.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> It means watch. Watching requires a camera, at best. Armed patrol is armed patrol. There are bonded companies available for hire. Professionals. Better yet, install some exterior cameras. Naw, you're right. Questionable people ill equipped to defend against teenagers walking around with guns is better...


It's my understanding that he wasn't on patrol, and had a permit to carry that weapon. He wasn't violating any terms of his neighborhood watch charter that I am aware of. I don't believe it says that members legally able to do so can't carry a weapon when not on duty.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I resist the idea that running in a hoodie in the dark should be allowed to arbitrarily be designated Suspicious Activity. cn


Nobody wants to be "judged" on appearance, but that's EXACTLY what the vast majority of us do: judge others on their appearance! I don't think it was just that he was "running in a hoodie in the dark" either. "Sketchy behavior" is easily recognizable by many people. That said, people often mistake peoples appearance and actions for something it isn't. It's unfortunate, but it happens, as apparently happened here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> It's my understanding that he wasn't on patrol, and had a permit to carry that weapon. He wasn't violating any terms of his neighborhood watch charter that I am aware of. I don't believe it says that members legally able to do so can't carry a weapon when not on duty.


in that case, he was totally right to stalk an innocent kid in the dark.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> in that case, he was totally right to stalk an innocent kid in the dark.


lol! 


Is that what I said?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol!
> 
> 
> Is that what I said?


i just think it is retarded to try to excuse his actions before the scuffle and murder that night.

if you're going to give the OK to zimm's actions that night, you're going to have to defend me hopping in my car and slowly tailing people that are just walking around as well as me getting out my car and chasing them if they go where my car can't. but that's not all, i also get to go hunting after them once they've bolted. and remember, this is all within my rights, don't think you can call the cops on me for this type of stalking.

pure LOL.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> It's my understanding that he wasn't on patrol, and had a permit to carry that weapon. He wasn't violating any terms of his neighborhood watch charter that I am aware of. I don't believe it says that members legally able to do so can't carry a weapon when not on duty.


If he wasn't on patrol, he really had no cause for his actions. Or do you believe I am within my rights to follow you armed, tail you on foot when you change coarse, and question you about your affairs, and shoot you when you lose your cool because I followed you and won't leave you alone, not because I'm on patrol, but because I can!? Oh my...


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i just think it is retarded to try to excuse his actions before the scuffle and murder that night.
> 
> if you're going to give the OK to zimm's actions that night, you're going to have to defend me hopping in my car and slowly tailing people that are just walking around as well as me getting out my car and chasing them if they go where my car can't. but that's not all, i also get to go hunting after them once they've bolted. and remember, this is all within my rights, don't think you can call the cops on me for this type of stalking.
> 
> pure LOL.


If someone is acting suspiciously in YOUR neighborhood, which has had a string of burglaries, HELL YES you have the right to observe/follow! Let's not forget that this type of thing is always risky, so you do so at your own peril. Just because YOU aren't the type of individual who is concerned with the safety and security of YOUR OWN neighborhood, doesn't mean that there aren't others out there who are concerned and take an active role in trying to keep it safe. We are all different Buck. 



afrawfraw said:


> If he wasn't on patrol, he really had no cause for his actions. Or do you believe I am within my rights to follow you armed, tail you on foot when you change coarse, and question you about your affairs, and shoot you when you lose your cool because I followed you and won't leave you alone, not because I'm on patrol, but because I can!? Oh my...


Again, if I am acting suspiciously, I might argue that it is YOUR DUTY to follow me! Whether or not you are armed is a personal choice and subject to your local laws. Look, do I think Zimmerman fucked up? Yes I do! Does that mean I think that he is 100% to blame for this. No I do not! I cannot be certain of Zimm's actions or motives, just as I cannot be certain of Martin's. We shall see what the trial and evidence tells us.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 12, 2012)

Now thats too sensible doc !!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> If someone is acting suspiciously in YOUR neighborhood, which has had a string of burglaries, HELL YES you have the right to observe/follow! Let's not forget that this type of thing is always risky, so you do so at your own peril. Just because YOU aren't the type of individual who is concerned with the safety and security of YOUR OWN neighborhood, doesn't mean that there aren't others out there who are concerned and take an active role in trying to keep it safe. We are all different Buck.


you've mistaken me for a guy without a shrink ray and/or someone who hasn't had their greenhouse robbed.

being concerned with the safety of your neighborhood does not include stalking people. neighbors complained that zimm followed them to their homes! reporting suspicious activity is one thing, stalking and chasing a kid is something completely different. self defense does not entail chasing and following someone.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> So if I approach you with a LaCoste shirt and a cane, I wouldn't raise your suspicion? Very odd, but good to know.


If all you are wearing is a shirt, then yes, you would raise my suspicion. Hell I might even walk up to you and demand to know what you are up to, what you gonna do? Try to bash my head into the sidewalk? LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Nobody wants to be "judged" on appearance, but that's EXACTLY what the vast majority of us do: judge others on their appearance! I don't think it was just that he was "running in a hoodie in the dark" either. "Sketchy behavior" is easily recognizable by many people. That said, people often mistake peoples appearance and actions for something it isn't. It's unfortunate, but it happens, as apparently happened here.


I understand what you're saying, cannot refute it ... but I dislike and resist it. (<edit> In case of any ambiguity: the message. I'm not scolding the messenger.) I generally don't know if how I behave would be adjudicated sketchy or not. Especially in the dark. cn


----------



## desert dude (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the only thing i would exclude is zimm injuring himself to back his account, too many witnesses there too soon to be remotely possible in my judgment.
> 
> *the part that i really doubt is that zimm was crying for help.* he said he was being suffocated, which would preclude crying for help. and the cries for help just sound too agonizing to me. he had to know everyone heard those cries for help, so he has every reason to claim them as his own.
> 
> ...


If it wasn't Z screaming for help, then it had to be Martin. Martin was totally uninjured except for scraped knuckles. Given this, why would Martin scream for help? The conclusion that it was not Zimmerman screaming for help is absurd.

The problem with your scenario is that it is utter speculation. Is it reasonable to convict a person for a crime based on utter speculation? Utter speculation is not admissible in court so a jury, if it ever goes to trial, will never hear it.

I agree with the need for popcorn.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

desert dude said:


> ...why would Martin scream for help?


being held at gunpoint would be a good explanation.



desert dude said:


> The conclusion that it was not Zimmerman screaming for help is absurd.


how exactly does one scream while being suffocated? dumbass.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> If he wasn't on patrol, he really had no cause for his actions. Or do you believe I am within my rights to follow you armed, tail you on foot when you change coarse, and question you about your affairs, and shoot you when you lose your cool because I followed you and won't leave you alone, not because I'm on patrol, but because I can!? Oh my...


You are within your rights to follow me and question me about my affairs. I am within my rights to ignore you and proceed on my way, or to ask you what business is it of yours. I have no right to assault you for being an asshole. I have no right to bash your skull against the sidewalk, and if I do assault you and bash your skull against the sidewalk you have every right to defend yourself.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> while being suffocated? dumbass.


Suffocation is when you die from not being able to INHALE, screaming requires exhalation which is still possible while being choked. Try it sometime, just take both hands and squeeze under your adams apple for a while.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> being held at gunpoint would be a good explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> *how exactly does one scream while being suffocated? *dumbass.


How long was Martin's hand over his mouth? When did Martin's hand clamp over his mouth? Did Martin clamp his hand over Z's mouth because Z was screaming for help? Nitwit.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I understand what you're saying, cannot refute it ... but I dislike and resist it. (<edit> In case of any ambiguity: the message. I'm not scolding the messenger.) I generally don't know if how I behave would be adjudicated sketchy or not. Especially in the dark. cn


I dislike it too, but is fighting it a viable option? Is it even worth it? Perhaps for some, but it's not a battle I choose to fight, so I accept it and try to keep a clean cut, normal (if there is such a thing) appearance. I don't like being hassled by "the man" or being followed by overzealous neighborhood wathmen, so I CHOOSE to keep my appearance within established, acceptable norms. Like it or not, there are still those among us who believe that anyone with a tattoo is a biker or a convict. lol!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

desert dude said:


> How long was Martin's hand over his mouth? When did Martin's hand clamp over his mouth? Did Martin clamp his hand over Z's mouth because Z was screaming for help? Nitwit.


if you listened to the interrogations, zimm answers those questions right before they play back the tape of the screams. it's how they end the interrogation. zimm's answers to your questions preclude those screams from being his. unless, of course, you can make an agonized scream while being suffocated.

uninformed douche.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I dislike it too, but is fighting it a viable option? Is it even worth it? Perhaps for some, but it's not a battle I choose to fight, so I accept it and try to keep a clean cut, normal (if there is such a thing) appearance. I don't like being hassled by "the man" or being followed by overzealous neighborhood wathmen, so I CHOOSE to keep my appearance within established, acceptable norms. Like it or not, there are still those among us who believe that anyone with a tattoo is a biker or a convict. lol!


If you see a guy with tattoos on his neck, or face, done in black ink, it is a pretty safe bet that the tattoo was done in prison. I agree with your overall point: if you don't want to be mistaken for a criminal/thug then don't go out of your way to look like one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

desert dude said:


> If you see a guy with tattoos on his neck, or face, done in black ink, it is a pretty safe bet that the tattoo was done in prison. I agree with your overall point: if you don't want to be mistaken for a criminal/thug then don't go out of your way to look like one.


just like it's always the girls fault for getting raped.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

Dr. Ben Dover said:


> If Democrats told you Obama crapped gold bricks, you'd wipe his ass. Bootlicking cocksucker.


hi jack, how's the weather in tacoma today?

did you hear the joke about jesus? jesus got fucked in the ass by a hairy guy named raul. that's the whole joke. funny, eh?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I dislike it too, but is fighting it a viable option? Is it even worth it? Perhaps for some, but it's not a battle I choose to fight, so I accept it and try to keep a clean cut, normal (if there is such a thing) appearance. I don't like being hassled by "the man" or being followed by overzealous neighborhood wathmen, so I CHOOSE to keep my appearance within established, acceptable norms. Like it or not, there are still those among us who believe that anyone with a tattoo is a biker or a convict. lol!


To me, a fight, with or without a known weapon in the mix, is strictly the final option, a marker of desperation. I could only see it invoked when all other avenues have been exhausted. Trayvon may have met this criterion, but Z definitely did not afaik. 

lol ... in the 'Stan there is a surfeit of tats and Hogs ... and enough of a convict population to account for all of'em!! This region used to be the worlds Meth-ropolis. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

Dr. Ben Dover said:


> If lefties told you Obama crapped gold bricks with chocolate frosting, you'd lick his ass clean and look for more. Bootlicking cocksucker.


Look everybody ... !! Neal N. Blowme is back for some more lovin. cn


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dr. Ben Dover said:


> Everyone likes to go slumming once in a while.


Marry a slut and you can go slumming every night!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

jesus sucked a mean dick i bet. i mean, look at all the gaylords who follow him.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> jesus sucked a mean dick i bet. i mean, look at all the gaylords who follow him.


Is it necessary to offend an entire religion in order to get back at this individual?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Is it necessary to offend an entire religion in order to get back at this individual?


you mean a cult of deluded morons? 

as long as they try to keep pushing their fairy tale onto the rest of us, i will be sure to mock them for the retarded fuckheads they are, collectively and individually.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you mean a cult of deluded morons?
> 
> as long as they try to keep pushing their fairy tale onto the rest of us, i will be sure to mock them for the retarded fuckheads they are, collectively and individually.


Your cult of deluded morons is as deluded and moronic as theirs. 

IMO.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Your cult of deluded morons is as deluded and moronic as theirs.
> 
> IMO.


lol! No doubt! I love it when the rocks start flying inside the glass house!


----------



## desert dude (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> just like it's always the girls fault for getting raped.



You are such a caricature of a weepy liberal that you are almost unbelievable. Are you really just a Republican operative on here to make liberals look insufferably stupid?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Dad, you're a sick little fuck. Please get some help. I love you.


lol ... cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> My daddy has been sick for a couple years. We've tried to get him help. He takes his medication for a couple days and then tosses it away and goes back on the whiskey and meth. He has this crazy idea that Christians are going to hurt him and he's frightened of them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> Please, Dad. There are no Christians after you. Honest. Please put down the whiskey and meth and come home to us.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> As you all can see, my father is very ill. He thinks Jesus is after him. Please help us.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> You're breaking my poor heart, Dad. Please get some help. Jesus is not after you. Please.


jesus is just your imaginary friend, but people with imaginary friends do some retarded things in addition to having retarded beliefs.

the last supper as a gay orgy.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> If someone is acting suspiciously in YOUR neighborhood, which has had a string of burglaries, HELL YES you have the right to observe/follow! Let's not forget that this type of thing is always risky, so you do so at your own peril. Just because YOU aren't the type of individual who is concerned with the safety and security of YOUR OWN neighborhood, doesn't mean that there aren't others out there who are concerned and take an active role in trying to keep it safe. We are all different Buck.
> 
> Again, if I am acting suspiciously, I might argue that it is YOUR DUTY to follow me! Whether or not you are armed is a personal choice and subject to your local laws. Look, do I think Zimmerman fucked up? Yes I do! Does that mean I think that he is 100% to blame for this. No I do not! I cannot be certain of Zimm's actions or motives, just as I cannot be certain of Martin's. We shall see what the trial and evidence tells us.


While I agree the trial will enlighten us all, it is my duty to investigate. How I do so is at my soul discretion. Why follow a strange man down a back path to an apartment building!? I would have installed HD cameras. When I play the footage in court, your attorney will whisper, "I think we should approach the state about an accord." You're alive, and paying for your crime. It is not my duty to follow you...Unless I'm stupid.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> If all you are wearing is a shirt, then yes, you would raise my suspicion. Hell I might even walk up to you and demand to know what you are up to, what you gonna do? Try to bash my head into the sidewalk? LOL


Why did you picture me naked below the belt? Do gay you gay have gay an gay issue?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You are within your rights to follow me and question me about my affairs. I am within my rights to ignore you and proceed on my way, or to ask you what business is it of yours. I have no right to assault you for being an asshole. I have no right to bash your skull against the sidewalk, and if I do assault you and bash your skull against the sidewalk you have every right to defend yourself.


Unless your just standing your ground.  What if your armed? Then you shoot me dead. Then say whatever the fuck you like about the situation...


----------



## desert dude (Jul 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Unless your just standing your ground.  What if your armed? Then you shoot me dead. Then say whatever the fuck you like about the situation...


If you assault me and try to murder me then, yes, I shoot you dead.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

A crazy lunatic approached an innocent man and started screaming in klingon! When the nice young man asked if he needed help, the lunatic attacked violently. Luckily, Mr. Nice guy was armed, and unfortunatly had to put the rabid beast down...Yaawwwnn.

Apparently the crazy lunatic had ingested mind altering substances. Story at eleven....


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

desert dude said:


> If you assault me and try to murder me then, yes, I shoot you dead.


After provoking an altercation. GAAWWWD BLESS AMERICA!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> If some guy attacks me and I'm armed, I'm gonna shoot him.


Shut up! Grown ups are talking. Go back to your crazy, little shit.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> Tell us how Martin was provoked.


Following someone and questioning someone is provoking an altercation if you insist after they refuse or remain silent. Not even a police officer can question you after you state you have no statement or remain silent. Maybe where you live it's OK to follow and question strangers. Try it sometime. See how warm a response you get. May I suggest someone with an NRA jacket on?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> The lefty dweebs afrawfraw are good at hateful lying rhetoric, but have a hard time when questioned about the facts.


Whom do I hate?
How did I lie?
I answered your question...
Yes, I am a dweeb.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> When was martin "questioned" by Zimmerman?


Oh, SNAP! We found an eye whitness!!! Call the D.A.!!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> When was martin "questioned" by Zimmerman?


"What are you doing here?"
See the little squiggly mark at the end? That's a question mark, dear.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> You said Martin was followed and questioned. Do you want to change that statement or stand by it?


Are you claiming Z said nothing to TM?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> You said Martin was followed and questioned. Do you want to change that statement or stand by it?


I stand by the FACT that Zimmerman followed and questioned TM by asking, "What are you doing here?"


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> That's a lie. Martin was the first one to speak, not Zimmerman.


I never said Z spoke first, did I? Try and read my posts before vomiting with your fingers...
I SAID that Z questioned TM after following him.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> Are you claiming M didn't initiate the conversation?


No. What lead you to that conclusion?


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Why did you picture me naked below the belt? Do gay you gay have gay an gay issue?


Have you stopped raping little children yet?


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Following someone and questioning someone is provoking an altercation if you insist after they refuse or remain silent. Not even a police officer can question you after you state you have no statement or remain silent. Maybe where you live it's OK to follow and question strangers. Try it sometime. See how warm a response you get. May I suggest someone with an NRA jacket on?


The police can ask as many questions as they like, even after you say you won't answer them. Its up to YOU to not answer, the police have no duty to keep silent, that is your right.

FYI It's ok to follow anyone at any time, you do it every single time you drive your car,or walk down the street. If you think that is provocation, well then I guess you should start ducking all the bullets that come your way.

FYI I have never had anyone try to shoot me because they felt I provoked a situation by going the same direction as they.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 12, 2012)

and yet still, he had no right to follow, him with the intent to question him, in his mind set(all these fuckers get away)

not on duty

no crime had been committed

and the police were already on the way

following and questioning were over kill, and so was the firearm he was told not to carry when he is on patrol, so when hes not on work its ok to be a vigilante 7-11 shopper hall monitor

he abused his power and shot a innocent kid as a result 

thats about it

hes not a monster hes just a human, and now he has to pay karma back imo


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> and yet still, he had no right to follow, him with the intent to question him, in his mind set(all these fuckers get away)
> 
> not on duty
> 
> ...


I highlighted all the spin and lies and non facts for you so others wouldn't have to .

Neighborhood watch isn't a job, it has no rules you are bound to, there is no patrol and he was never told to not carry a weapon.

Some people don't even know the smallest facts, yet they feel they can sit and judge others. LOL


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 12, 2012)

the laws in American prevent people from harassing each other with firearms without provocation not the other way around, you two cowboys got it twisted

you dont get to play cops and robbers as a private citizen then go opps guess it went to far, when your an adult you take responsibility for your actions


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

Watching this shows just how many lies Zimm has to cover...too many

[youtube]k07wZIU1siM[/youtube]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> Zimmerman was confronted by Martin.


had no idea running away from someone counted as confronting them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

no one has even tried to answer my question, which is the main question that has to be answered for this case to make any sense.

*how many more people are going to make the assumption that martin was attacking rather than defending himself despite all the evidence showing zimm to be the aggressor on offense while martin ran away and talked on his phone?

where does this unfounded assumption come from? are pot smokers generally known as violent people?

seriously, someone needs to explain this assumption to me. what enraged martin so much that after running away, he went on the attack? what was his motive? *


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

this strikes me as strange

[youtube]ZIi3YlWBw7w[/youtube]


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Why did you picture me naked below the belt? Do gay you gay have gay an gay issue?


Bear latin? cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> this strikes me as strange
> 
> [youtube]ZIi3YlWBw7w[/youtube]


a left handed holster on his right waist band drawn with his right hand?

LOL!

had no idea zimm was a contortionist! must be double jointed!

i bet martin just got real tired of landing haymakers and just sat back and watched as zimm unholstered the gun, flipped it right side up, aimed and shot.

cannabis made him lazy. count this death as attributable to cannabis, not guns. in the hands of violent dumbasses.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> You're confused, pop. Martin came up from behind Zimmerman and asked Zimmerman if he "had a problem"


according to the guy who has been caught in 7 million lies.

and let's get it right, zimm blackified it. martin said "you got a problem, homie?" according to zimm, the compulsive liar.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> Where did you get the wild idea that Martin was running away from Zimmerman?


zimmerman said so on recorded audio. witnesses also described a chase.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the laws in American prevent people from harassing each other with firearms without provocation not the other way around, you two cowboys got it twisted
> 
> you dont get to play cops and robbers as a private citizen then go opps guess it went to far, when your an adult you take responsibility for your actions


Please tell me which law says you can't follow someone if you are armed, tell me which law it is that says you cannot ask people questions if you are armed, and which law is it that says you can't follow someone if you are armed? You claim these are laws on the books, yet I doubt you could find even a sliver of evidence to support your claims.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 12, 2012)

so many holes in a story that should be rock solid as a self defense killing


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 12, 2012)

learn what the words context and intent mean and we can have a big boy discussion

nieborhoog watch is a job, it just doesnt pay its volunteer, and there are rules to follow so you dont endanger the community with shit like this

he was asked and informed not to carry and he agreed. thats all there is to say about it, ill be back with text book harrasment with intent and weapons clauses

* Harassment.* (1) A person commits the offense of harassment if, *with intent to harass, annoy, or alarm any other person, that person*: (a) Strikes, shoves, kicks, or otherwise touches another person in an offensive manner or subjects the other person to offensive physical contact;
(b) Insults, taunts, or *challenges another person in a manner likely to provoke* an immediate violent response or* that would cause the other person to reasonably believe that the actor intends to cause bodily injury to the recipient or another or damage to the property of the recipient or another;*

(c) Repeatedly makes telephone calls, facsimile transmissions, or any form of electronic communication as defined in section 711-1111(2), including electronic mail transmissions, without purpose of legitimate communication;
(d) Repeatedly makes a communication anonymously or at an extremely inconvenient hour;

(e) Repeatedly makes communications, after being advised by the person to whom the communication is directed that further communication is unwelcome; or
(f) Makes a communication using offensively coarse language that would cause the recipient to reasonably believe that the actor intends to cause bodily injury to the recipient or another or damage to the property of the recipient or another.



id say this fits quite well into this case, as even Z admits Martin was runnig away from him(indicating recognition of a threat or fearfullof Z stalking him), and ZS admits Martin made first contact wondering why he was being followed(que sterotypical homie comments)

Z is just another stupid john wayne mother fucker and he fucked up, just happens to be that when he fucks up someone else gets hurt


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> a left handed holster on his right waist band drawn with his right hand?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...


Yeah it's always the little things. Damn Zimm forgot about the little things. Can't wait for trial.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> Okay, then prove Zim is lying.


how about when zimm said in the written statement that he shot martin in the chest, and then the next day says on recorded video that he didn't think he shot martin?

truthy enough for ya?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> had no idea running away from someone counted as confronting them.


It's the little-appreciated variant known as "conbackation". It's a way to stand your ground, minus "stand" and "ground" of course, so perhaps it's simply a way to your. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Yeah it's always the little things. Damn Zimm forgot about the little things. Can't wait for trial.


that's a pretty damn big thing, i'd say.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no one has even tried to answer my question, which is the main question that has to be answered for this case to make any sense.
> 
> *how many more people are going to make the assumption that martin was attacking rather than defending himself despite all the evidence showing zimm to be the aggressor on offense while martin ran away and talked on his phone?
> 
> ...


You still seem to forget that it is not possible for zimm to catch a person who is much faster and has a 30 second head start. Either Zimm is REALLY fucking fast, has a teleportation device or Martin stopped running away and came back to kick the shit out of some guy who was going the same direction as him. Zimm cannot catch martin if he was truly running away.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You still seem to forget that it is not possible for zimm to catch a person who is much faster and has a 30 second head start. Either Zimm is REALLY fucking fast, has a teleportation device or Martin stopped running away and came back to kick the shit out of some guy who was going the same direction as him. Zimm cannot catch martin if he was truly running away.


in addition to dodging my question, you're dumber than shit if you don't think it's possible for someone to run away, feel safe, stop, and continue on with their phone call while zimm goes on searching.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> learn what the words context and intent mean and we can have a big boy discussion
> 
> nieborhoog watch is a job, it just doesnt pay its volunteer, and there are rules to follow so you dont endanger the community with shit like this
> 
> he was asked and informed not to carry and he agreed. thats all there is to say about it, ill be back with text book harrasment with intent and weapons clauses


I will be waiting while you look those up. Also please show the Crime Watch rules and show me where they are written in stone and also show me in those rules where it says carrying a weapon is prohibited. Time to put up or shut up sammy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> Give me a link to that information.


you got google and fingers, son. it's a matter of public record.

you might want to familiarize yourself with the case before making an ass out of yourself.

don't worry, you'll be banned soon enough and you can come back with a clean slate of douchery.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> in addition to dodging my question, you're dumber than shit if you don't think it's possible for someone to run away, feel safe, stop, and continue on with their phone call while zimm goes on searching.


More speculation, where does it say Martin stopped and continued on with the phone call? Which witness says that happened? I dunno , if it were me I wouldn't stop running til I got to where I was going, after all he couldn't be more than 60 seconds away from his front door when he started fleeing the scene. Yet 60 seconds later he is trying to kill Zimm.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

Can someone please answer how Zim was able to pull his gun correctly to shoot ??? Seems to be another thing that just does not add up.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> in addition to dodging my question


 The scenario your question sets up is not possible given the facts, so it cannot be answered.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Can someone please answer how Zim was able to pull his gun correctly to shoot ??? Seems to be another thing that just does not add up.


You are right, the bullet MUST have come from SOMEONE ELSES GUN!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The scenario your question sets up is not possible given the facts, so it cannot be answered.


of course it can be answered.

what enraged martin so badly that he so savagely attacked zimm, as you guys assert.

you have given no explanation for what could have enraged this kid who minutes earlier ran away.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Buck's Bastard Son said:


> Then back it up, Dad. Dumb people have plenty of excuses.


i don't take assignments from sock puppets, especially ones with life sized inflatable jesus dolls that they fellate.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, you're dumber than shit.
> 
> 60 seconds after he ran, zimm was still on the line with dispatch. martin got a call from his girlfriend right after he ran which lasted 4 minutes.
> 
> ...


So in other words, a 17 year old football player in the prime of his life was not able to run fast enough in 4 minutes to cover 500 yards, he must have been crawling eh? Look UB, if Martin was really just trying to get home he could have been there before Zimm even got to the housing part from his truck, ITS PAINFULLY OBVIOUS by the 911 call that Zimmerman NEVER RAN AFTER HIM!!! Therefore Martin stopped and confronted Zimmerman in some way, either that or your other theory that Zimmerman has a teleportation device must be true, but my money is on Martin stopping, turning around and attacking Zimm, just like all the witnesses say happened.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> of course it can be answered.
> 
> what enraged martin so badly that he so savagely attacked zimm, as you guys assert.
> 
> you have given no explanation for what could have enraged this kid who minutes earlier ran away.


You have to be enraged to attack someone? Enraged people don't think clearly and then get their ass blown away. BTW what ever happened to it all just being about race hate? Did you all just give up on that after your favorite information sources were caught red handed tampering with the facts in order to make it a race issue?


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Can someone please answer how Zim was able to pull his gun correctly to shoot ??? Seems to be another thing that just does not add up.


Since he's apparently lying about how he "pulled his gun", that must mean Martin didn't really get shot? If someone is looking for "holes" in someone's story, chances are they will find some "holes". You guys are tripping over yourselves to find SOME little inconsistency or contradiction.............you go through any sort of traumatic incident and see if you can remember, precisely, every single detail with 100% accuracy.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 12, 2012)

And then what?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 12, 2012)

Trolling said:


> And then what?


 and then joe goes outside and punches the first righty in the face and goes ya take that UB


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> and then joe goes outside and punches the first righty in the face and goes ya take that UB


Are people wearing their political affiliations on their foreheads these days?


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Are people wearing their political affiliations on their foreheads these days?


Apparently if you have a face you are a righty.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Are people wearing their political affiliations on their foreheads these days?


idk, some of the recent thread titles in this section have been pretty funny

all "insert enemies here" should die or be beaten or something like that


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

It's July everywhere else, but on RIU it's Socktember. cn


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The police can ask as many questions as they like, even after you say you won't answer them. Its up to YOU to not answer, the police have no duty to keep silent, that is your right.
> 
> FYI It's ok to follow anyone at any time, you do it every single time you drive your car,or walk down the street. If you think that is provocation, well then I guess you should start ducking all the bullets that come your way.
> 
> FYI I have never had anyone try to shoot me because they felt I provoked a situation by going the same direction as they.


Are you eight!? Taking the same path of travel, and altering your path of travel to match someone else are two different things...I'm bored with this thread...AGAIN!!! More straw man attacks and silly wit...

And no, they can't. Once you ask for an attorney, they can NOT continue questioning without your representation present!


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> idk, some of the recent thread titles in this section have been pretty funny
> 
> all "insert enemies here" should die or be beaten or something like that


Those are troll threads, meant to get "insert enemy's name here" all worked up. Pretty juvenile shit, IMO, but if that's your thing..........


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> Are you eight!? Taking the same path of travel, and altering your path of travel to match someone else are two different things...I'm bored with this thread...AGAIN!!! More straw man attacks and silly wit...
> 
> And no, they can't. Once you ask for an attorney, they can NOT continue questioning without your representation present!


lol! Who the fuck told you that shit? Was it on an episode of Matlock or something? lol! I bet you think the cops have to read you your Miranda rights before they detain/arrest you too! Cops are dirty mofos and do whatever they please for the most part. They can and will continue to ask you questions after you've lawyered up, and just so we're clear, there's a difference between "not supposed to" and "can't".


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Those are troll threads, meant to get "insert enemy's name here" all worked up. Pretty juvenile shit, IMO, but if that's your thing..........



well just let me know what i can and cant say, im never sure where the line is crossed is it at a member calling another a cocksucker or when I make up a reference some member punching a random person

or is it when I reference troll threads . . .just let me know what content is ok to post and not k

you should know im joking . .. im the angry is not an excuse guy


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> well just let me know what i can and cant say, im never sure where the line is crossed is it at a member calling another a cocksucker or when I reference some member punching a random person
> 
> or is it when I reference troll threads . . .just let me know what content is ok to post and not k


lmfao!!!!! Did you get that from my post? I'm not telling you not to reference troll threads and I could care less WHO you call a cocksucker. The "line" around here is pretty arbitrary and pretty much is crossed when another member is offended and reports the post/thread. I just thought your "reference" to joe schmo punching some unknown "righty" in the face was pretty funny, if not a bit telling. I have no problems with anything you're posting so far and I don't offend that easily.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> And no, they can't. Once you ask for an attorney, they can NOT continue questioning without your representation present!


No, sorry that only pertains if you are being detained or held in custody and even then it isn't against any rules for the cops to keep asking questions. It's frowned upon, but in no way is it illegal. Of course any statements gained after you ask for an attorney are going to be thrown out, so cops generally stop trying to fish for info after that so they don't ruin the case.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 12, 2012)

i said some of the recent titles in this section were funny not punching someone in the head randomly is funny, i said it to make light of the underlying aggression in his post previously that are all good kinds of personal attacks . . .. but ok have fun professor telling


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You have to be enraged to attack someone?


so he attacked someone because he wasn't angry?

cool explanation from the freeloading hypocrite plagiarizer.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! Who the fuck told you that shit? Was it on an episode of Matlock or something? lol! I bet you think the cops have to read you your Miranda rights before they detain/arrest you too! Cops are dirty mofos and do whatever they please for the most part. They can and will continue to ask you questions after you've lawyered up, and just so we're clear, there's a difference between "not supposed to" and "can't".


Classic Cop move

"can you step out of the Car?"

and when you do 
The cop holds the door open
When you attempt to close the door
The cop threatens to taze you and charge you with battery to a police officer

Of course since you left your door open

Now they dont need a warrant


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Since he's apparently lying about how he "pulled his gun", that must mean Martin didn't really get shot? If someone is looking for "holes" in someone's story, chances are they will find some "holes". You guys are tripping over yourselves to find SOME little inconsistency or contradiction.............you go through any sort of traumatic incident and see if you can remember, precisely, every single detail with 100% accuracy.


no it means his gun was already drawn...leads more to say that he drew his gun and tried to detain Martin...If not please tell how you draw a weapon in the way he did...or do you even understand what a left hand holster on the right side means.

[youtube]ZIi3YlWBw7w[/youtube]


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> no it means his gun was already drawn...leads more to say that he drew his gun and tried to detain Martin...If not please tell how you draw a weapon in the way he did...or do you even understand what a left hand holster on the right side means.
> 
> [youtube]ZIi3YlWBw7w[/youtube]





ya never know


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not a single witness says that happened you fucking idiot.
> 
> why did zimm tell the dispatch not to meet him at his truck, but to call him for his location?


There is an eye witness who saw everything and there is not a single person to refute it.

Zimm didn't tell dispatch to meet him anywhere, zimmerman knows that dispatchers have to stay where they are and aren't allowed to leave until their shift is over


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> no it means his gun was already drawn...leads more to say that he drew his gun and tried to detain Martin...If not please tell how you draw a weapon in the way he did...or do you even understand what a left hand holster on the right side means.
> 
> [youtube]ZIi3YlWBw7w[/youtube]


I can pull my sidearm out no matter where it is located, right, left, in the waistband, out of my sock or boot too, its not that hard.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so he attacked someone because he wasn't angry?
> 
> cool explanation from the freeloading hypocrite plagiarizer.


Yep, its well known by everyone that Martin had a bit of a temper problem and had gotten into a few scuffles just prior to trying to kill Zimmerman.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Yep, its well known by everyone that Martin had a bit of a temper problem and had gotten into a few scuffles just prior to trying to kill Zimmerman.


I haven't heard that. Links? cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> There is an eye witness who saw everything and there is not a single person to refute it.
> 
> Zimm didn't tell dispatch to meet him anywhere, zimmerman knows that dispatchers have to stay where they are and aren't allowed to leave until their shift is over


that eye witness has been caught in too many lies to be credible anymore.

again, why did zimm tell dispatchers to not have police meet him at the location he described, but rather to call him for his location? why would someone do that?

douche.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I haven't heard that. Links? cn


he's telling lies because he's got nothing left and he thinks it's cool.

hypocritical freeloading plagiarizers gonna hypocritically freeload plagiarize.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I can pull my sidearm out no matter where it is located, right, left, in the waistband, out of my sock or boot too, its not that hard.


Do you cross draw..or do you straight quick draw ???? are you left or right handed..what type of holster do you use.

Zimmerman cross draws. You can tell this because he has a left hand holster on his right side. You do understand now how the butt of the gun is positioned ( if you are what you say you are you would ). To draw this with your right hand ( as Zimmerman states he did ) that would have him drawing his gun backwards..or it just did not happen like he say it did. My next question is why is he lying. Was his weapon drawn to detain Martin and Martin then tried to fight for fear of his life ??? I do know one thing the position of his left handed holster would have place the butt of the gun forward..kinda hard to draw with that right hand, whilst clamping down on someones arm an get off a quick fire without turning that gun around..This I got to see. Hell Zimmerman telling the story now I just want to see how its done..lol ..Wow its like you can't make this shit up.

[youtube]ZIi3YlWBw7w[/youtube]


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! Who the fuck told you that shit? Was it on an episode of Matlock or something? lol! I bet you think the cops have to read you your Miranda rights before they detain/arrest you too! Cops are dirty mofos and do whatever they please for the most part. They can and will continue to ask you questions after you've lawyered up, and just so we're clear, there's a difference between "not supposed to" and "can't".


No, experience. They don't have to read you your rights, but must either detain or arrest you if you lawyer up. Most respect the constitution, some don't. Those get fired after a while.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> No, sorry that only pertains if you are being detained or held in custody and even then it isn't against any rules for the cops to keep asking questions. It's frowned upon, but in no way is it illegal. Of course any statements gained after you ask for an attorney are going to be thrown out, so cops generally stop trying to fish for info after that so they don't ruin the case.


It's called duress. Look it up. It's kinda a law...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> Classic Cop move
> 
> "can you step out of the Car?"
> 
> ...


I believe this wouldn't make a difference legally. An officer can visually search the interior of your vehicle. Anything in plain sight is fair game. Popping your trunk and glove box because you left your door open is illegal search and seizure.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

Typical pig move...

"May I search your vehicle?"
"No."
"Why"
"I do not consent to any searches of my person or property."
"Terrorist!"
"WHAT!?"
"Put your hands behind your back, or open your trunk."

Fucking cops. About half the cops in my neighborhood are decent. Pretty good if you ask me...LOL!


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Do you cross draw..or do you straight quick draw ???? are you left or right handed..what type of holster do you use.
> 
> Zimmerman cross draws. You can tell this because he has a left hand holster on his right side. You do understand now how the butt of the gun is positioned ( if you are what you say you are you would ). To draw this with your right hand ( as Zimmerman states he did ) that would have him drawing his gun backwards..or it just did not happen like he say it did. My next question is why is he lying. Was his weapon drawn to detain Martin and Martin then tried to fight for fear of his life ??? I do know one thing the position of his left handed holster would have place the butt of the gun forward..kinda hard to draw with that right hand, whilst clamping down on someones arm an get off a quick fire without turning that gun around..This I got to see. Hell Zimmerman telling the story now I just want to see how its done..lol ..Wow its like you can't make this shit up.
> 
> [youtube]ZIi3YlWBw7w[/youtube]


Left handed holsters face the butt of the firearm towards the rear, exactly like right hand draw ones do, even when cross drawing. its when you put a right hand draw on your left side that it reverses. I have many different kinds of holsters and this is easily verified.

Zimm's holster allows him to grab it with either hand in any orientation he wants depending on how he grasps it.

For shits and giggles I wear 3 holsters when at the gun range, one left, one right and one in the waistband behind my back. I can draw any of the three with left or right hand.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Left handed holsters face the butt of the firearm towards the rear, exactly like right hand draw ones do, even when cross drawing. its when you put a right hand draw on your left side that it reverses. I have many different kinds of holsters and this is easily verified.
> 
> Zimm's holster is a left hand holster and its on his left side.


lol..dude left handed holsters do face the butt of the firearm towards the rear when you wear it on the left hand side..Now when you wear it on the right ( as George does ) it now places the butt forward so you can cross-draw...Damn I thought you had training..Who are you ????


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> lol..dude left handed holsters do face the butt of the firearm towards the rear when you wear it on the left hand side..Now when you wear it on the right ( as George does ) it now places the butt forward so you can cross-draw...Damn I thought you had training..Who are you ????


I didn't see a holster? Did you? The video shows nothing.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> lol..dude left handed holsters do face the butt of the firearm towards the rear when you wear it on the left hand side..Now when you wear it on the right ( as George does ) it now places the butt forward so you can cross-draw...Damn I thought you had training..Who are you ????


It doesn't matter if the gun butt is facing forward, you can still pull it out the correct way with either hand, it might be awkward but I doubt he was worried about that at the time.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I didn't see a holster? Did you? The video shows nothing.


dude you really not following this case are you...his holster and gun was already placed into evidence.. Its a left-hand holster .. George is left handed..He keeps it on the right...Which means he cross-draws..BUTT FORWARD... You really don't understand how this works do you ??? lol


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2012)

And a small laugh break for all...


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> dude you really not following this case are you...his holster and gun was already placed into evidence.. Its a left-hand holster .. George is left handed..He keeps it on the right...Which means he cross-draws..BUTT FORWARD... You really don't understand how this works do you ??? lol


Like I said, its not a problem to unholster a gun that is backwards with the other hand, all you do is supinate your wrist and you got it. Easy. Go to the gun store and get you aleft hand holster and just try to do it, its pretty fuckin easy with either hand.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Can someone please answer how Zim was able to pull his gun correctly to shoot ??? Seems to be another thing that just does not add up.


In your doctored video Zim was holding his left arm across his chest with his left hand against the right side of his chest. Martin was on top of Z. Maybe Martin had Z' left arm pinned to his chest?

With the type of holster Z was wearing I could easily use my right hand to draw out a pistol in the proper position to shoot. 

Hold your right hand out in front of you, palm down. Now rotate your right hand counter clock wise 90 degrees so that your right palm faces away from your body. Your right hand is now positioned properly to draw from Zimmerman's holster.

Next question.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> And a small laugh break for all...


Someone stands her ground 2 at a time! 
(And she's already one-starred.) cn


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

desert dude said:


> In your doctored video Zim was holding his left arm across his chest with his left hand against the right side of his chest. Martin was on top of Z. Maybe Martin had Z' left arm pinned to his chest?
> 
> With the type of holster Z was wearing I could easily use my right hand to draw out a pistol in the proper position to shoot.
> 
> ...


Dude you letting me know how clueless you are ...


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Like I said, its not a problem to unholster a gun that is backwards with the other hand, all you do is supinate your wrist and you got it. Easy. Go to the gun store and get you aleft hand holster and just try to do it, its pretty fuckin easy with either hand.


You can simple use a right hand holster..just put it on your left and cross-draw with your right...the butt faces forward..now try to draw with your left hand..you can do it but that gun is coming out upside down..Zimmy does not describe it that way.

[youtube]ZIi3YlWBw7w[/youtube]


----------



## desert dude (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Dude you letting me know how clueless you are ...


Wanting Zimmerman to be guilty is no substitute for reality.

I have read this thread from the beginning. Buck went through every contortion imaginable, invented stories, denied that Zimmerman was injured, argued completely irrelevant points. It was amusing to read even though I felt embarrassment for Buck and several of his followers.

This doctored video is just another irrelevancy. As I, and Nodrama explained, it is easy to use your weak hand to draw a weapon from a holster positioned for cross-draw with your strong hand. It is obviously not your first choice, but I could do it with my eyes closed and my 17 year old son's knee on my chest.

The physical evidence speaks for itself.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You can simple use a right hand holster..just put it on your left and cross-draw with your right...the butt faces forward..now try to draw with your left hand..you can do it but that gun is coming out upside down..Zimmy does not describe it that way.
> 
> [youtube]ZIi3YlWBw7w[/youtube]


LOL you are trying SOOOOOO hard to make it look like Zimmer had his gun drawn on Martin from the get go. How did Zimm get his head bashed in if he had his gun drawn in the first place? LOl and Martin ran way? Please, if someone were chasing me and had their gun drawn and pointed at me, I don't stop running until I get home and If I have a phone I call 911 and let them know a deranged lunatic is trying to kill me, I don't continue to yack at my GF, then stop and go back to try and kill the guy with the gun when My only weapon is skittles. If your scenario held even a drop of water we can all assume Martin was one of the dumbest people alive and Zimm did a good thing getting that genetic defect off the face of the earth.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> LOL you are trying SOOOOOO hard to make it look like Zimmer had his gun drawn on Martin from the get go. How did Zimm get his head bashed in if he had his gun drawn in the first place? LOl and Martin ran way? Please, if someone were chasing me and had their gun drawn and pointed at me, I don't stop running until I get home and If I have a phone I call 911 and let them know a deranged lunatic is trying to kill me, I don't continue to yack at my GF, then stop and go back to try and kill the guy with the gun when My only weapon is skittles. If your scenario held even a drop of water we can all assume Martin was one of the dumbest people alive and Zimm did a good thing getting that genetic defect off the face of the earth.


say what you want...Zimm could not pull his gun out like he say. Trial should be very interesting.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> say what you want...Zimm could not pull his gun out like he say. Trial should be very interesting.


He couldn't ? I can. so unless you got some inside medical information that shows Zimmerman only has one arm, I would say you were wrong about that.
The trial will be interesting because no one is going to accuse him of pulling his gun out before he encountered Martin since eyewitnesses all say he didn't have a gun or they didn't see one until after they heard the shot. You go ahead and keep telling yourself he never pulled his gun but used his magic finger to shoot Trayvon instead. Ballistics match the gun I bet.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> He couldn't ? I can. so unless you got some inside medical information that shows Zimmerman only has one arm, I would say you were wrong about that.
> The trial will be interesting because no one is going to accuse him of pulling his gun out before he encountered Martin since eyewitnesses all say he didn't have a gun or they didn't see one until after they heard the shot. You go ahead and keep telling yourself he never pulled his gun but used his magic finger to shoot Trayvon instead. Ballistics match the gun I bet.


Oh see thats were your confusion kicks in ...Never said he didn't pull his gun..we all know he did. I'm saying he didn't pull a butt forward holstered weapon like he claiming.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Oh see thats were your confusion kicks in ...Never said he didn't pull his gun..we all know he did. I'm saying he didn't pull a butt forward holstered weapon like he claiming.


What does it matter how he pulled his gun, He DID pull it and he DID shoot it, you cannot refute that, no matter how many times you say he couldn't have, HE DID!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

i'm thinking that gun came out sometime after martin got a hit or two on him in self defense. people being suffocated can't scream and those screams sound like they are coming from someone staring down the barrel of a gun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> and Martin ran way? Please, if someone were chasing me...I don't stop running until I get home...


considering zimmerman didn't even want martin to know where he lived, and since zimmerman was the aggressor and martin was the one who ran away, i would guess it would apply even more that martin didn't want zimm knowing where he lived.

ever going to come up with an explanation of what enraged martin so badly?


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> What does it matter how he pulled his gun, He DID pull it and he DID shoot it, you cannot refute that, no matter how many times you say he couldn't have, HE DID!!!


I do agree he drew his weapon. I also agree he fired his weapon..I just disagree on how he said he fired it... so why the lie Zimmy ???

[youtube]ZIi3YlWBw7w[/youtube]


----------



## desert dude (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm thinking that gun came out sometime after martin got a hit or two on him in self defense. people being suffocated can't scream and those screams sound like they are coming from someone staring down the barrel of a gun.


So, you are claiming that it was Trayvon screaming in terror for help? For 45 seconds? Not a mark on him except for the knuckles scraped off on Z's face?

You guys need a better story cause this one won't hunt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

desert dude said:


> So, you are claiming that it was Trayvon screaming in terror for help? For 45 seconds? Not a mark on him except for the knuckles scraped off on Z's face?
> 
> You guys need a better story cause this one won't hunt.


you do realize that there is barely a scrape on martin's knuckles and it is nowhere near consistent with the 25-30 blows that zimm claims martin landed, right?

i mean, i know you're dumb, but you can't be this dumb, it has to be that you are simply uninformed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

and yes, there is every reason to believe that it was martin screaming. you can't scream when someone is suffocating you. try it!


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Wanting Zimmerman to be guilty is no substitute for reality.
> 
> I have read this thread from the beginning. Buck went through every contortion imaginable, invented stories, denied that Zimmerman was injured, argued completely irrelevant points. It was amusing to read even though I felt embarrassment for Buck and several of his followers.
> 
> ...


Question for YOU...
If you have a left handed holster and wear your holster on the right which way is the butt of the gun ????


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Question for YOU...
> If you have a left handed holster and wear your holster on the right which way is the butt of the gun ????


Allow me to ask for clarification: 
do you mean a holster for a left-hand draw, or one for the left side of the body? (If the former ... crossdraw; butt forward.) cn


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Allow me to ask for clarification:
> do you mean a holster for a left-hand draw, or one for the left side of the body? (If the former ... crossdraw; butt forward.) cn


For a left hand draw sir..Zimmerman is left handed..

Butt forward is correct...so how did he draw with his right like he say ???? That's all I'm asking.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm thinking that gun came out sometime after martin got a hit or two on him in self defense. people being suffocated can't scream and those screams sound like they are coming from someone staring down the barrel of a gun.


It isn't self defense when you are the initial attacker bub. It's called assault.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and yes, there is every reason to believe that it was martin screaming. you can't scream when someone is suffocating you. try it!


I tried it, my throat is scratchy , but now the kids and GF are up, so it's totally doable and I knew for sure my assailant wasn't going to actually kill me so I wasn't even trying that hard.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> For a left hand draw sir..Zimmerman is left handed..
> 
> Butt forward is correct...so how did he draw with his right like he say ???? That's all I'm asking.


My guess is "clumsily". If it were mine to do, I'd rotate my hand palm-out, thumb coming inside, and get a usable grip on the gun. Those Kel Tecs are chunky things. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I tried it, my throat is scratchy , but now the kids and GF are up, so it's totally doable and I knew for sure my assailant wasn't going to actually kill me so I wasn't even trying that hard.


Who assisted you? It's all about ergonomics.  cn


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> For a left hand draw sir..Zimmerman is left handed..
> 
> Butt forward is correct...so how did he draw with his right like he say ???? That's all I'm asking.


Oh london, what if he didn't draw it out exactly as he described? So FUCKING WHAT? It changes NOTHING!!! You can't expect someone in the heat of the moment to have total recall of the situation, parts of the brain are turned off during fight or flight situations, ask anyone who knows some psychology.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Who assisted you? It's all about ergonomics.  cn


The chair, a big pillow, and UB's wife. Why do you ask?


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

heres his holster pic


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

Awkward but manageable. Imo. cn


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Oh london, what if he didn't draw it out exactly as he described? So FUCKING WHAT? It changes NOTHING!!! You can't expect someone in the heat of the moment to have total recall of the situation, parts of the brain are turned off during fight or flight situations, ask anyone who knows some psychology.


It shows he is lying, because you can't draw it like he say he did. Its the little things that get your ass FUCKED UP..Zimmy should have kept his mouth shut if he wanted to be in the clear


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

The Kel Tek PF9 isn't really that chunky, do you think? I think they are small and my hands aren't all that huge.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> heres his holster pic
> 
> View attachment 2253159


So basically the WHOLE butt of the gun is sticking out with about 75% of the trigger exposed? Yeah thats a trick to grab that , lmao.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Awkward but manageable. Imo. cn


when I do it my gun pulls upside down...I find it IMPOSSIBLE to do with my arm kept close to my body ( like he describe he was doing to hold Martins arm ).. Try it lying down with someone on top..Butt forward..Hold their arm/hand with your arm. as you use your hand to draw.. WOW ZIMMY


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> It shows he is lying, because you can't draw it like he say he did. Its the little things that get your ass FUCKED UP..Zimmy should have kept his mouth shut if he wanted to be in the clear


Maybe he just doesn't remember EXACTLY how it was drawn?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The Kel Tek PF9 isn't really that chunky, do you think? I think they are small and my hands aren't all that huge.


To me it's chunky in a Glock-esque way. I agree it's not a large gun. My hands are medium-sized but long of finger, and a 1911-style grip is ideal for them. So I am willing to yield the point. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> when I do it my gun pulls upside down...I find it IMPOSSIBLE to do with my arm kept close to my body ( like he describe he was doing to hold Martins arm ).. Try it lying down with someone on top..Butt forward..Hold their arm/hand with your arm. as you use your hand to draw.. WOW ZIMMY


As I don't have a comparable gun/holster, I'll admit I'm talking out my magazine well.  cn


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> To me it's chunky in a Glock-esque way. I agree it's not a large gun. My hands are medium-sized but long of finger, and a 1911-style grip is ideal for them. So I am willing to yield the point. cn


Yeah, they feel Glocky, the polymer gives ever so slightly when you grip it imo. Its a single stack so it feels too thin for my tastes.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Maybe he just doesn't remember EXACTLY how it was drawn?


Well he is the one describing how he did it...  Why did he just not say ..I don't know how I did it but I did..Guess he didn't think people would question it

[youtube]ZIi3YlWBw7w[/youtube]


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> As I don't have a comparable gun/holster, I'll admit I'm talking out my magazine well.  cn


 what type holster do you use ???


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Well he is the one describing how he did it...  Why did he just not say ..I don't know how I did it but I did..Guess he didn't think people would question it
> 
> [youtube]ZIi3YlWBw7w[/youtube]


He is a DUMB ASS for saying anything. I tell cops to their face." I don't talk to police." They don't like that, but fuck 'em,why make their job so much easier?


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> what type holster do you use ???


BTW, that holster can be worn inside the waistband or outside the belt, one way makes it very easy to grasp, the other way almost as easy, but awkward unless you trained for it.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> He is a DUMB ASS for saying anything. I tell cops to their face." I don't talk to police." They don't like that, but fuck 'em,why make their job so much easier?


I really think shit like this is going to come back and bite him in the ass..


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I really think shit like this is going to come back and bite him in the ass..


You're right about that. I have no doubt he will be his own worst enemy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2012)

londonfog said:


> what type holster do you use ???


Currently ... none. I am not adding a CCW to my MMJ. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> It isn't self defense when you are the initial attacker bub. It's called assault.


why would martin be the intial attacker? he wasn't the one with the short fuse and history of violence, that's zimm. martin was the one who ran away. zimm was the one who went searching after him.

try to keep these facts in mind, as your head is going to explode once you see the new crime scene evidence released today.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> considering zimmerman didn't even want martin to know where he lived, and since zimmerman was the aggressor and martin was the one who ran away, i would guess it would apply even more that martin didn't want zimm knowing where he lived.
> 
> ever going to come up with an explanation of what enraged martin so badly?


This has to be one of the best trolls ever. Martin doesn't want Zimm to find out where he is staying so instead of running away to some safe place, he RUNS TOWARDS THE GUY CHASING HIM????

As for me answering your question, how would I know what Martin was thinking? You are the psychic one, you tell me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

look how far south of the T that dead body is. notice how far away it is from the sidewalk. even more damning to zimm are his keys way up north towards the T and eyewitnesses who described a chase going on.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> This has to be one of the best trolls ever. Martin doesn't want Zimm to find out where he is staying so instead of running away to some safe place, he RUNS TOWARDS THE GUY CHASING HIM????
> 
> As for me answering your question, how would I know what Martin was thinking? You are the psychic one, you tell me.


i know you're being obtuse and flailing here to not consider that martin simply posted up in some place and talked on the phone for four minutes after losing zimm, it's getting kind of tiresome. i know if you had something ingenious to plagiarize, you would. sadly, this is not one of those cases where you can plagiarize something intelligent, so you have to resort to mental retardation as your defense.

now put yourself in martin's shoes, you're a human just like he is. what could have enraged a person so badly that they went from running away to attacking? seems like martin was more of the flight kind of guy and zimm is definitely more of the fight kind of guy based on his history.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> look how far south of the T that dead body is. notice how far away it is from the sidewalk. even more damning to zimm are his keys way up north towards the T and eyewitnesses who described a chase going on.


OMG that must be ...like, FEET AWAY!!! Oh the horror.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> OMG that must be ...like, FEET AWAY!!! Oh the horror.


zimm was totally just walking back to his truck like he said. that's when martin came from the south and hit him so hard that he flew 35-50 feet to the south in defiance of all physics.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

totally just walking back to my truck, bro.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> now put yourself in martin's shoes, you're a human just like he is. what could have enraged a person so badly that they went from running away to attacking?


 Well at least you are starting to make SOME sense here and have finally conceded the point that Martin initially attacked Zimm. Now that we got that out of the way we can get down to some brass tacks here.



> seems like martin was more of the flight kind of guy and zimm is definitely more of the fight kind of guy based on his history.


 Foot ball players who call themselves 'nolimits nigga' are all sissies, is that your argument? Overweight, balding out of shape men who can run like the wind aren't? That's your other argument, because you see, for there to be a chase there has to be people RUNNING and I know for goddamned sure that a 17 year old football player can run a shit load faster than some out of shape dude. I take it you never participated in any contact sports in HS? I definitely assume you never were on the football team, since you would know you get in real good shape practicing and playing. Or are Florida HS football teams really just actors in Shakespeare's Midsummers night dream and just playing the parts of the women??


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimm was totally just walking back to his truck like he said. that's when martin came from the south and hit him so hard that he flew 35-50 feet to the south in defiance of all physics.


30 feet? Mike Powell can almost make that in a single jump. I bet if I had my keys in hand I could throw them over 100 feet, you probably couldn't though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

i was totally looking for an address, bro. ya see, i knew the clubhouse's address, and it is on the same street as the one my truck is parked on, but i had to go back behind the houses to look for an address because that's where the nigg-uhm, numbers are. i have a terrible memory but i had the clubhouse address memorized. totally bro.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Well at least you are starting to make SOME sense here and have finally conceded the point that Martin initially attacked Zimm. Now that we got that out of the way we can get down to some brass tacks here.


no, that's your fantasy/delusion.

there is no explanation for martin going from running to enraged. there needs to be some provocation. what could have provoked moartin? perhaps some vigilante wannabe trying to detain him?

that's the only thing i can think of.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> 30 feet? Mike Powell can almost make that in a single jump. I bet if I had my keys in hand I could throw them over 100 feet, you probably couldn't though.


i know that if someone comes from the south and punches me, i always end up 30 feet or so to the south. the force of a punch coming from the south never sends me to the north, that would be too logical and logic is not zimm stuff.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, that's your fantasy/delusion.
> 
> there is no explanation for martin going from running to enraged. there needs to be some provocation. what could have provoked moartin? perhaps some vigilante wannabe trying to detain him?
> 
> that's the only thing i can think of.


_Blacks murder Whites_ at 18 times the rate _Whites murder Blacks_.

What are they all so enraged about Buckster?


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 12, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i know that if someone comes from the south and punches me, i always end up 30 feet or so to the south. the force of a punch coming from the south never sends me to the north, that would be too logical and logic is not zimm stuff.


I know you have never been in an actual fight, but let me explain that you can move a great distance and not realize it when you are fighting off someone, especially so IN THE DARK!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> _Blacks murder Whites_ at 18 times the rate _Whites murder Blacks_.
> 
> What are they all so enraged about Buckster?


deflection, you lose.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> I know you have never been in an actual fight, but let me explain that you can move a great distance and not realize it when you are fighting off someone, especially so IN THE DARK!!


i have been in fights. a fight ain't going to move 30+ feet like that.

not to mention witnesses described a CHASE. do you know what a CHASE is?

derp dee der.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

the spent bullet casing is item #6. note how far away from the sidewalk it is.

oh, zimmy. you suck at lying.

​


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i have been in fights. a fight ain't going to move 30+ feet like that.
> 
> not to mention witnesses described a CHASE. do you know what a CHASE is?
> 
> derp dee der.


 The solitary fight you have had in your life was when you were 11. I suppose you had a switch blade and the guy you were fighting drove in on his Harley with his gang of pre teens armed with chains and baseball bats eh? Im sure that was one hell of a knock down drag out fight eh, age 11 LMAO.

How many more lies do you have for us tonight?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

this guy agrees with london and makes a convincing case. no way he pulled that gun in the way he described.

I also want to go back to the idea of TM straddling GZ while punching him, and GZ being able to pull his gun. I find that to be a total crock now.

As I noted in the picture above, GZ shows _EXACTLY_ where he wears his gun, in his waistband over his right butt cheek.




​ As I noted in a previous post, GZ could not be pinning TM&#8217;s arm to his side and with the same arm pull a gun. Just not physically possible. When his arm is pinned to his side, GZ cannot reach &#8211; let alone pull &#8211; the gun in his holster. Moreover, TM could never see the gun with GZ on his back because the gun would be between GZ&#8217;s back and the ground! Two impossibilities now!



But wait, there&#8217;s more.



As I thought about it I realized there is a 3rd obstacle to GZ pulling his gun while on his back with TM on top of him. See if you can figure it out from this representation:





​ As anyone can see the person on top will have their knees on either side of the body, blocking access to the waist and the gun, now firmly pinned to the ground. More physics comes into play since now the weight of the person on top is adding to the weight of the person on the bottom, creating a downward force on GZ&#8217;s lower torso of probabley over 200 pounds. You are not going to pull a gun from underneath that much weight, with one hand, from a holster (meant to grip the gun), on wet grass A courtroom reenactment will demonstrate the ignorance of GZ&#8217;s claims.



Also in GZ &#8216;s reenactment he claimed he slid down, away from the walk &#8211; which caused his jacket to rise and expose the gun. But if GZ was really being straddled, taht kind of move would push his waist further down between TM&#8217;s legs, making it even harder to snake an arm between the legs, under the back, through the wet grass, to the holster. So as GZ squirms feet-ward, he adds to the barriers blocking his hand from his gun. And the gun should have mud and grass in it from being pulled out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> The solitary fight you have had in your life was when you were 11. I suppose you had a switch blade and the guy you were fighting drove in on his Harley with his gang of pre teens armed with chains and baseball bats eh? Im sure that was one hell of a knock down drag out fight eh, age 11 LMAO.
> 
> How many more lies do you have for us tonight?


the LAST fight i was in was when i was 11, in 6th grade. i had been in fights before that, too.

witnesses describe a CHASE. a CHASE would explain why they are 30+ feet away from the T, where zimm claimed he was knocked down and then immediately straddled.

if you are knocked down and immediately straddled, how do you inch your way to 30+ feet down the grass in the span of about 45 seconds or so?

are you finally understanding why zimm is being charged?


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the LAST fight i was in was when i was 11, in 6th grade. i had been in fights before that, too.


Those aren't called fights, they are called little scuffles at that age. 11 hahahahaha You haven't ever been in a real fight mon frere.


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this guy agrees with london and makes a convincing case. no way he pulled that gun in the way he described.
> 
> I also want to go back to the idea of TM straddling GZ while punching him, and GZ being able to pull his gun. I find that to be a total crock now.
> 
> ...


Well shit, why aren't you being employed by the prosecution?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Those aren't called fights, they are called little scuffles at that age. 11 hahahahaha You haven't ever been in a real fight mon frere.


way to skip over the substance, you freeloading hypocrite plagiarizer.

if you are knocked down and immediately straddled, as zimm claims, how does your flashlight end up 30+ feet down the grass a mere 45 seconds later? did martin hold onto his grocery bag as he pummeled zimm with his ghetto fists of fury until about 30 feet down the grass? that's impressive.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Well shit, why aren't you being employed by the prosecution?


that was written by some other guy, hence the capitalized letters. maybe i should have italicized it to make it clearer. "this guy" is also an ambiguoug reference.

i'm just too excited by all this new evidence that blows zimm's claims to shreds (even moreso, i should say).


----------



## Trolling (Jul 13, 2012)

I would take up Karate or some form of martial arts if I was you Buck, gonna be rusty if it does happen for one reason or another. Unless your state allows people to carry small fire arms which in that case, you ain't got nutten to worry about.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> And the gun should have mud and grass in it from being pulled out.


 What makes you think that? Haven't you seen what a Kel Tec looks like? Its a small weapon, very thin and has no large protrusions that would collect grass and dirt. 

Just so you know, your theory about the holster and the gun are completely and totally different from Londons. You guys should PM each other and get your stories straight so we don't all get confused. 

You don't crossdraw a concealed weapon behind your back and if its in the waistband it MUST have been in the correct direction to easily grasp if you look at the picture of the holster.


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> that was written by some other guy, hence the capitalized letters. maybe i should have italicized it to make it clearer. "this guy" is also an ambiguoug reference.
> 
> i'm just too excited by all this new evidence that blows zimm's claims to shreds (even moreso, i should say).


The trial should be interesting. Last time there was a trial like this, i went deer hunting for a week and returned to find out that OJ was found innocent.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I would take up Karate or some form of martial arts if I was you Buck, gonna be rusty if it does happen for one reason or another. Unless your state allows people to carry small fire arms which in that case, you ain't got nutten to worry about.


i'm not the type of guy who gets in fights. i do carry a boy scout knife on my key chain that my grandpa gave me, but i only ever use it to pry stuff open in lieu of my lack of fingernails.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 13, 2012)

Casey Anthony is a murdering bitch.


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not the type of guy who gets in fights. i do carry a boy scout knife on my key chain that my grandpa gave me, but i only ever use it to pry stuff open in lieu of my lack of fingernails.



A CCW, when properly carried and employed, if need be, does not promote fights, but rather convincingly DISCOURAGES them imo.


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 13, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Casey Anthony is a murdering bitch.



So are our last few presidents imo.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> A CCW, when properly carried and employed, if need be, does not promote fights, but rather convincingly DISCOURAGES them imo.


imagine what would have happened had i been awake when my GH got broken into and i used a gun to defend myself from intruders.

i would have two dead 15 year old kids in my backyard over 5 vegetative cannabis plants.

good result?


----------



## Trolling (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah, really hope whoever does get elected this year can finally end the trend on getting mixed up with wars, that's my main problem with presidents, stay the fuck out of people's business and focus on the problems at home.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> imagine what would have happened had i been awake when my GH got broken into and i used a gun to defend myself from intruders.
> 
> i would have two dead 15 year old kids in my backyard over 5 vegetative cannabis plants.
> 
> good result?


Shooting people is never a good result but wouldn't be your fault neither. I wouldn't feel bad because I wouldn't of known, kids will be kids but I mean, they're still capable of causing harm or murder.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Shooting people is never a good result but wouldn't be your fault neither. I wouldn't feel bad because I wouldn't of known, kids will be kids but I mean, they're still capable of causing harm or murder.


it owuld have been awesome for cannabis re-legalization, eh?

i mean, imagine the headlines.

"pot grower shoots two teenagers dead". story at 11.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ] you freeloading hypocrite plagiarizer.


 When I lived in town I would bring cows into my yard once a month and let them eat the lawn grass. That qualified my property as agricultural use, so my Property tax went from $2800 a year to $68 a year. 

Did you know you can apply for foodstamps and get them even if you don't qualify? They will send you a letter asking for all the money back, but if you just write an appeal it is automatically accepted and you never have to pay it back?

Did you know that being treated for PTSD by a doctor automatically qualifies you for full Disability, medicaid, medicare A and B? 

Did you know you can still have a job and get a paycheck and yet still receive full disability?

Did you know that transfer payments, green energy profits, and food subsidies are not considered income and you don't have top pay any tax on them? Guess what else? Since I plow back most of my earning back into a depreciating asset, I actually only claim a very small income and therefore all my capital gains are taxed at 0%?

Something else I did was setup a self funded and self run IRA and I get to buy ANYTHING I want and its all tax free? Collectible Cars, gold, silver, paintings you name it.

I setup a trust that allows me to own all sorts of fun toys, yet never have to claim them as an asset and therefore they cannot be confiscated if I were to ever get in trouble for selling a few treadmills here and there.

You can call me all sorts of names, but chances are you are going to take one of the things I am doing and try to do it for yourself.


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> imagine what would have happened had i been awake when my GH got broken into and i used a gun to defend myself from intruders.
> 
> i would have two dead 15 year old kids in my backyard over 5 vegetative cannabis plants.
> 
> good result?



Only if you made that bad decision. Remember my story from last year? i know you do. And THAT is how a weapon is intended to be employed. i had it if i NEEDED it (since thieves aren't always running cowards and are sometimes armed). Since, while watching them drive off with my fully mature 2 lbs of bud, my life/safety wasn't threatened, i held my fire. i wasn't about to shoot some dude over a plant unless he turned and actually threatened ME. i was going out there regardless of being armed or not. The firearm simply assured that i would be able to deal with whatever situation presented itself while i was inquiring as to what was happening in my back yard.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i do carry a boy scout knife on my key chain that my grandpa gave me,


 Did you ever get that shotgun you were thinking about?


----------



## Trolling (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it owuld have been awesome for cannabis re-legalization, eh?
> 
> i mean, imagine the headlines.
> 
> "pot grower shoots two teenagers dead". story at 11.



Maybe but that's not the point. If you weren't a grower, it's still the same situation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You can call me all sorts of names, but chances are you are going to take one of the things I am doing and try to do it for yourself.


nope.

my parents instilled me with morals and ethics.

and if i were to be a freeloading mooch, i certainly wouldn't brag about it, because unlike you i have a sense of this thing called shame.

you are a fucked up individual, and you are everything that's wrong with this country.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> imagine what would have happened had i been awake when my GH got broken into and i used a gun to defend myself from intruders.
> 
> i would have two dead 15 year old kids in my backyard over 5 vegetative cannabis plants.
> 
> good result?


 Why? do you know for certain that the 15 year olds would attack you and you would be forced to defend yoursself? Or are you the type that shoots first and asks questions later?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Did you ever get that shotgun you were thinking about?


i decided it was a horrible idea after i learned who had robbed me.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nope.
> 
> my parents instilled me with morals and ethics.
> 
> ...


Morals and ethics? LOL nothing that I am doing is either immoral or unethical, its all 100% legal and is hurting no one.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i decided it was a horrible idea after i learned who had robbed me.


Did you ever think that if they saw you with the shotgun that they might run away and never come back becasue they know you mean business? Most fights stop once the gun is introduced into the situation, you don't always have to gun someone down though, just the mere sight of a firearm is enough to make everyone a peace loving sort.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Why? do you know for certain that the 15 year olds would attack you and you would be forced to defend yoursself? Or are you the type that shoots first and asks questions later?


i can't see who's outside of that greenhouse, but they do have a knife (to cut the GH plastic) and are coming towards me. i have every right to think my life is in danger at that point, i'm outnumbered and two figures are coming towards me with a deadly weapon. am i going to call out to them and risk they have more weaponry that they will use on me? it's 4am and i just woke up to this life threatening situation, it's me or them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Did you ever think that if they saw you with the shotgun that they might run away and never come back becasue they know you mean business?


or they could have escalated the situation as well and come back with a gun.


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nope.
> 
> my parents instilled me with morals and ethics.
> 
> ...


i view him as someone who has educated himself on the rules and is playing by the same rules as our elected officials, lawyers, police, judges, etc.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i decided it was a horrible idea after i learned who had robbed me.


So you had them arrested right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Morals and ethics? LOL nothing that I am doing is either immoral or unethical, its all 100% legal and is hurting no one.


lol. whatever you have to tell yourself.

legal does not equate to moral or ethical.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> or they could have escalated the situation as well and come back with a gun.


Over a treadmill? If that is the kind of youngsters you are dealing with then those aren't kids, they are thugs and deserve to be treated as such.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So you had them arrested right?


based on a now deleted, vague enough to be useless facebook post and a suspicious interaction?

no evidence.

i'm thinking of putting a GPS transponder ina potted plant and putting it at the perimeter of my property. depends on how much a transponder costs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Over a treadmill? If that is the kind of youngsters you are dealing with then those aren't kids, they are thugs and deserve to be treated as such.


maybe they have older brothers or know other undesirable people.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 13, 2012)

You thought it was a horrible idea after you found out who robbed you? It could have escalated? You don't like making agree to disagrees do you? What you just said is a denial statement, get a gun dude, gonna be sorry one day and think of this convo as your final thoughts. And back to watching porn I go!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> i view him as someone who has educated himself on the rules and is playing by the same rules as our elected officials, lawyers, police, judges, etc.



and i know how lovingly you speak of our elected officials et al.


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i can't see who's outside of that greenhouse, but they do have a knife (to cut the GH plastic) and are coming towards me. i have every right to think my life is in danger at that point, i'm outnumbered and two figures are coming towards me with a deadly weapon. am i going to call out to them and risk they have more weaponry that they will use on me? it's 4am and i just woke up to this life threatening situation, it's me or them.


If that's how you feel, then so be it. As for me, knowing the severe psychological effect that a pump shotgun has while racking a round into the chamber, would be comfortable racking said round, knowing that my trusty sidearm was ready to be employed as well as the currently racked round. 

If one is scared, don't get a gun. You'll hurt someone.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol. whatever you have to tell yourself.
> 
> legal does not equate to moral or ethical.


You gonna get that tax exemption on your property, aren't you? since you basically have a animal farm. Don't lie like you normally do, for once just be honest.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

Trolling said:


> You thought it was a horrible idea after you found out who robbed you? It could have escalated? You don't like making agree to disagrees do you? What you just said is a denial statement, get a fun dude, gonna be sorry one day and think of this convo as your final thoughts. And back to watching porn I go!


i couldn't understand a lot of what you are trying to say here, but the porn part is funny and i'm betting on myself this summer


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You gonna get that tax exemption on your property, aren't you? since you basically have a animal farm. Don't lie like you normally do, for once just be honest.


considering my landlord is responsible for the property tax, i doubt it.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> based on a now deleted, vague enough to be useless facebook post and a suspicious interaction?
> 
> no evidence.
> 
> i'm thinking of putting a GPS transponder ina potted plant and putting it at the perimeter of my property. depends on how much a transponder costs.


Oh so you aren't even really positive its them and have no real evidence?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> If that's how you feel, then so be it. As for me, knowing the severe psychological effect that a pump shotgun has while racking a round into the chamber, would be comfortable racking said round, knowing that my trusty sidearm was ready to be employed as well as the currently racked round.
> 
> If one is scared, don't get a gun. You'll hurt someone.


i'm just imagining a scenario in which a tragedy occurs.


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and i know how lovingly you speak of our elected officials et al.



Sometimes, the best way to beat someone is by playing their own game.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Oh so you aren't even really positive its them and have no real evidence?


i'm 100% positive it's them.

the evidence is a facebook post from one of them reading "stolen plants #goodbud" which is now deleted.

the other day they were walking down the street and went to backtrack to check out whatever, but my friend and i saw them and went out and they immediately froze up and went about their way.

they were also observed by my neighbor checking out my house from the sidewalk before this all occurred. there's no doubt it's them.

it's OK, i know where they live and once the time is right, revenge will be served.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> considering my landlord is responsible for the property tax, i doubt it.


You rent? Did you know that housing is currently in a lull and priced much less than just a couple years ago and mortgage rates are at the lowest point in like, forever? Missed out on the first time home buyer program too , coulda been $8000 in your pocket.

I suppose you didn't buy a house becasue your morals and ethics require you to screw yourself over for no good reason.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Sometimes, the best way to beat someone is by playing their own game.


that makes you no better than them. you don't win by sinking to their level.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You rent? Did you know that housing is currently in a lull and priced much less than just a couple years ago and mortgage rates are at the lowest point in like, forever? Missed out on the first time home buyer program too , coulda been $8000 in your pocket.
> 
> I suppose you didn't buy a house becasue your morals and ethics require you to screw yourself over for no good reason.


or it could be because we are moving somewhere for internship next year (was supposed to be this one) and are not able to settle down yet.

assumptions, dude.


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm just imagining a scenario in which a tragedy occurs.


The GREATEST tragedy, imo, is my wife and son losing their father forever. No talking on the phone, through plexiglass, or letters. FOREVER. 

Or even WORSE, these assholes think that just because i grow a few plants for personal use, i have grips of cash or bud or gold lying around and decide that they want more than the weed. Tweekers do weird shit here in Cali, you should know that.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm 100% positive it's them.
> 
> the evidence is a facebook post from one of them reading "stolen plants #goodbud" which is now deleted.
> 
> ...


So, you only have a hunch and no actual evidence? Do you think you are the only person in the local area who has had weed stolen from them? Do you think any of your "Evidence" would pass muster of a court of law?

So now you have your plan in place, being a vigilante must be fun. Just remember, *"you don't win by sinking to their level." *


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm 100% positive it's them.
> 
> the evidence is a facebook post from one of them reading "stolen plants #goodbud" which is now deleted.
> 
> ...


Oh, so NOW it's ok to exact vigilante-style justice?


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So, you only have a hunch and no actual evidence? Do you think you are the only person in the local area who has had weed stolen from them? Do you think any of your "Evidence" would pass muster of a court of law?
> 
> So now you have your plan in place, being a vigilante must be fun. Just remember, *"you don't win by sinking to their level." *





budlover13 said:


> Oh, so NOW it's ok to exact vigilante-style justice?



Lol. Totally unintended.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> or it could be because we are moving somewhere for internship next year (was supposed to be this one) and are not able to settle down yet.
> 
> assumptions, dude.


Did you know that I used to deduct the interest from my mortgage payment from my taxable income as well? So unethical.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> So, you only have a hunch and no actual evidence? Do you think you are the only person in the local area who has had weed stolen from them? Do you think any of your "Evidence" would pass muster of a court of law?
> 
> So now you have your plan in place, being a vigilante must be fun.


do you suppose that's why i haven't tried to pass off my evidence to the cops to get them arrested?

my "vigilantism" will result in no physical harm, it will be psychological warfare that includes such things as possibly spelling "thief" on the sidewalk in front of their houses using liquid iron or hanging pictures of them about town with some embarrassing message to accompany. 

i may have even found a nice place to dump off my 100+ pound dog's turds. 

you really are full of fail tonight, modrama.

anyhoo, these treadmills won't harvest themselves. ta ta for now.


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do you suppose that's why i haven't tried to pass off my evidence to the cops to get them arrested?
> 
> my "vigilantism" will result in no physical harm, it will be psychological warfare that includes such things as possibly spelling "thief" on the sidewalk in front of their houses using liquid iron or hanging pictures of them about town with some embarrassing message to accompany.
> 
> ...


Do you think this will de-escalate the situation and allow you to grow in peace?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Do you think this will de-escalate the situation and allow you to grow in peace?


i said "when the time is right".

that doesn't even mean once harvest is in. that means right before we move next year, when all the chickens have been moved out and the only thing to fuck with is my house, which is now behind alarms at every window and door.

i've picked up a lot of great ideas on how to troll the shit out of these kids. 

i know their parents' phone number, i can call from a "clinic" notifying them that their children have been in sexual contact with someone carrying aids and they need to get tested. that's just one of many ideas i have.

these kids fucked with the wrong guy.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm 100% positive it's them.
> 
> the evidence is a facebook post from one of them reading "stolen plants #goodbud" which is now deleted.
> 
> ...


Unbelievable
Im not nagging on you
But seriously. You dont have Cameras?
I have cameras both front and back. I have also gotten together with the business across the street and he has a camera focused on my house as well. You dont need a bunch of wiring and a DVR
You can get a wireless IP camera. If you have a smartphone you can even see your cameras from your phone

This is one of my old cameras
http://www.amazon.com/EasyN-FS-613B-M166-Wireless-microphone-communicate/dp/B005B6QULG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342172959&sr=8-1&keywords=wireless+ip+cameras
Works well
Dlink makes a pretty reliable one the 932
about 80 bucks but it doesnt pan or tilt


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 13, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I believe this wouldn't make a difference legally. An officer can visually search the interior of your vehicle. Anything in plain sight is fair game. Popping your trunk and glove box because you left your door open is illegal search and seizure.


They can visually search the interior of the car, if the door is closed 
They can completly go thru the car if the door is open
And they can pop the trunk if they put you under arrest for anything
Since they have to "Inventory" the contents of the car before they tow it

I have had the cops go thru my car several times. I know what I am talking about.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> Unbelievable
> Im not nagging on you
> But seriously. You dont have Cameras?
> I have cameras both front and back. I have also gotten together with the business across the street and he has a camera focused on my house as well. You dont need a bunch of wiring and a DVR
> ...


ever since i identified the thieves, i'm no longer interested in a picture of who stole my plants. i just want to keep it from happening.

my next deterrent is to mount a plain old box (built from scrap for $0) with a red LED visible from the outside ($0, i have batteries, LED lights and all the rest lying around) and a false wire that looks like a plug leading into the greenhouse (again, free) along with a motion sensitive light ($15?) and a sign my friend will make ( for a few grams of treadmills) that says "video surveillance" or something like that.

surveillance is completely worthless IMO, it is very expensive and easily beaten by a $3 ski mask. my deterrents are many: 6 foot fences, an 8' electric fence with signage, motion sensor alarms, door alarms, boarded up like a fucker, and soon to have chicken wire across the inside. not to mention 24/7 monitoring by humans. i sleep out there and the neighbor watches the house from our backyard when the wife and i go out.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ever since i identified the thieves, i'm no longer interested in a picture of who stole my plants. i just want to keep it from happening.
> 
> my next deterrent is to mount a plain old box (built from scrap for $0) with a red LED visible from the outside ($0, i have batteries, LED lights and all the rest lying around) and a false wire that looks like a plug leading into the greenhouse (again, free) along with a motion sensitive light ($15?) and a sign my friend will make ( for a few grams of treadmills) that says "video surveillance" or something like that.
> 
> surveillance is completely worthless IMO, it is very expensive and easily beaten by a $3 ski mask. my deterrents are many: 6 foot fences, an 8' electric fence with signage, motion sensor alarms, door alarms, boarded up like a fucker, and soon to have chicken wire across the inside. not to mention 24/7 monitoring by humans. i sleep out there and the neighbor watches the house from our backyard when the wife and i go out.


Fake cameras are 10 bucks at home depot
first alert makes them
As far as the cameras go
Criminals are usually stupid
My cameras record always
pick up motion
and email me
The guy with the ski mask in all likely hood got out of his car then put the ski mask on
Now i got the guys car 
depending on the angle his plate
and his relative size and race


----------



## doc111 (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Oh london, what if he didn't draw it out exactly as he described? So FUCKING WHAT? It changes NOTHING!!! You can't expect someone in the heat of the moment to have total recall of the situation, parts of the brain are turned off during fight or flight situations, ask anyone who knows some psychology.


Bro, I already tried explaining this..........these twits just can't WAIT to hang Zimmerman! Any little inconsistency is being held up as some grand "proof" that Zimmerman is lying, ergo he MUST have murdered the poor kid in cold blood! The human memory is NOT infallible and is especially inaccurate when recalling details during a traumatic event. Clutching at straws.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 13, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> i view him as someone who has educated himself on the rules and is playing by the same rules as our elected officials, lawyers, police, judges, etc.


Buck OBVIOUSLY believes that anyone who doesn't act or think like him is in the wrong. Typical liberal mindset.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 13, 2012)

nodrama said:


> so, you only have a hunch and no actual evidence? Do you think you are the only person in the local area who has had weed stolen from them? Do you think any of your "evidence" would pass muster of a court of law?
> 
> So now you have your plan in place, being a vigilante must be fun. Just remember, *"you don't win by sinking to their level." *


*doh!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## nontheist (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

doc111 said:


> *doh!!!!!!!!
> *


you should probably read on to see that modrama has made yet another stupid assumption.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> imagine what would have happened had i been awake when my GH got broken into and i used a gun to defend myself from intruders.
> 
> i would have two dead 15 year old kids in my backyard over 5 vegetative cannabis plants.
> 
> good result?


Good source of nitrogen! cn


----------



## doc111 (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you should probably read on to see that modrama has made yet another stupid assumption.


Oh, I already read it!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> You rent? Did you know that housing is currently in a lull and priced much less than just a couple years ago and mortgage rates are at the lowest point in like, forever? Missed out on the first time home buyer program too , coulda been $8000 in your pocket.
> 
> I suppose you didn't buy a house because your morals and ethics require you to screw yourself over for no good reason.


In my area, I have not seen much decrease in property values in the last two years. 
I have also discovered that getting a mortgage is much, much harder than it was only five years ago. cn


----------



## doc111 (Jul 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> In my area, I have not seen much decrease in property values in the last two years.
> I have also discovered that getting a mortgage is much, much harder than it was only five years ago. cn


My area has been hit HARD by the housing crisis. Homes aren't selling and some foreclosures in the area that have been sitting vacant for nearly 5 years are starting to LITERALLY fall down! I had a friend who recently sold his house (it took him over 2 years) had to write a check for $10,000 at closing and he'd owned for about 10 years. Only one mortgage and no refi's!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 13, 2012)

My house has lost 15,000 in 3 years and it was not worth that much in the first place.

Glad i have no house payments ......


----------



## doc111 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> My house has lost 15,000 in 3 years and it was not worth that much in the first place.
> 
> Glad i have no house payments ......


It's a very sad state of affairs, but unfortunately any house of cards will eventually fail once it gets big enough. I believe our govt. is approaching that point.

...........anywho, I believe we've strayed off course a bit. lol!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 13, 2012)

A lot is more like it my friend.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2012)

doc111 said:


> My area has been hit HARD by the housing crisis. Homes aren't selling and some foreclosures in the area that have been sitting vacant for nearly 5 years are starting to LITERALLY fall down! I had a friend who recently sold his house (it took him over 2 years) had to write a check for $10,000 at closing and he'd owned for about 10 years. Only one mortgage and no refi's!


I'm not far from the Central Valley, and from the snippets I hear it's pretty awful down there. Up here, we've been in a sort of value plateau. i'm sort of hoping for one more stairstep down in local prices, which might mean I can stop renting. Might, maybe. cn


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 13, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> My house has lost 15,000 in 3 years and it was not worth that much in the first place.
> 
> Glad i have no house payments ......


Bought for 135k
valued at 112k

The thing is I never bought my house for an investment 
I bought it because I wanted (the wife) to own a home

Nothing wrong with renting either


----------



## londonfog (Jul 13, 2012)

It seems like Zimmermuffin has requested a new judge... AGAIN...damn Zimmerbaby you now about to start pissing off the judges.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/13/us-usa-florida-shooting-idUSBRE86C15H20120713


----------



## doc111 (Jul 13, 2012)

londonfog said:


> It seems like Zimmermuffin has requested a new judge... AGAIN...damn Zimmerbaby you now about to start pissing off the judges.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/13/us-usa-florida-shooting-idUSBRE86C15H20120713


 Is it him or his attorneys? If it's him, he needs to STFU and let his attorneys handle shit. He is his own worst enemy, or so it would seem.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 13, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Is it him or his attorneys? If it's him, he needs to STFU and let his attorneys handle shit. He is his own worst enemy, or so it would seem.


Let him hang himself
Deservedly so


----------



## desert dude (Jul 13, 2012)

londonfog said:


> It seems like Zimmermuffin has requested a new judge... AGAIN...damn Zimmerbaby you now about to start pissing off the judges.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/13/us-usa-florida-shooting-idUSBRE86C15H20120713



The judge's written statement after the second bond hearing did not seem to be impartial, at least to me. 

The part about Zimmerman being ready to flee custody, for example, did not jibe with the facts. Zimmerman never failed to meet with his parole agent (or whatever the person is who oversees you during your bail), he turned himself in ahead of schedule when ordered, he made statements to the police freely (and stupidly, in my opinion).


----------



## londonfog (Jul 13, 2012)

desert dude said:


> The judge's written statement after the second bond hearing did not seem to be impartial, at least to me.
> 
> The part about Zimmerman being ready to flee custody, for example, did not jibe with the facts. Zimmerman never failed to meet with his parole agent (or whatever the person is who oversees you during your bail), he turned himself in ahead of schedule when ordered, he made statements to the police freely (and stupidly, in my opinion).


Dude he tried to misled the court. His wife is now charged with perjury trying to protect his dumb ass. When you are heard talking about keeping a passport in a safe deposit box, after you are told to turn it in , you are going to be labeled "ready to flee ". You just defend this guy on everything don't you.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 13, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Dude he tried to misled the court. His wife is now charged with perjury trying to protect his dumb ass. When you are heard talking about keeping a passport in a safe deposit box, after you are told to turn it in , you are going to be labeled "ready to flee ". You just defend this guy on everything don't you.


common sense wont work on these guys

Zimmerman has madea carree of abusing the law and benidng.breaking it at whim, and your suprised that other people noticed then say he was lying again . .. no fucking opps. there are a lot of oh i didnt know's coming out of Z for someone who claims to have his life together 

lying to a judge oh i didnt know that i put my passport in a safety deposit box and neither does my wife . . are you fucking kidding me, i dont know how my wife transferred all my legal defense money into personal accounts of family members in order to make it look like i have less money so i dont perjure myself . . .this guy is a con artist thats it, fantastical delusional BS


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> Let him hang himself
> Deservedly so


It's hard to stand your ground with your feet in the air. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2012)

zimmerbaby, the perennial victim.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerbaby, the perennial victim.


The man who cried wolf


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 14, 2012)

londonfog said:


> The man who cried wolf


In this case is he the wolf that cried man?


----------



## doc111 (Jul 14, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> common sense wont work on these guys
> 
> Zimmerman has madea carree of abusing the law and benidng.breaking it at whim, and your suprised that other people noticed then say he was lying again . .. no fucking opps. there are a lot of oh i didnt know's coming out of Z for someone who claims to have his life together
> 
> lying to a judge oh i didnt know that i put my passport in a safety deposit box and neither does my wife . . are you fucking kidding me, i dont know how my wife transferred all my legal defense money into personal accounts of family members in order to make it look like i have less money so i dont perjure myself . . .this guy is a con artist thats it, fantastical delusional BS


Bro, I'm honestly not trying to be a dick, but some of your posts are very difficut to read/understand.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 14, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Bro, I'm honestly not trying to be a dick, but some of your posts are very difficut to read/understand.


common sense wont work on these guys

_Zimmerman has made a career of abusing the law and bending it and breaking it at a whim, and your suprised that other people noticed? Then say he was lying again . .. no fucking oops. There are a lot of "oh i didnt know's", coming out of Z for someone who claims to have his life together 

Lying to a judge and "oh i didnt know that i put my passport in a safety deposit box and neither does my wife" . . are you fucking kidding me?! "I dont know how my wife transferred all my legal defense money into personal accounts of family members in order to make it look like i have less money so i dont perjure myself" . . .this guy is a con artist thats it, fantastical delusional BS!!_

That easier for you?
This is the internet. I dont get on people for grammatical mistakes or spelling
I think Samwell was very easy to understand


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 14, 2012)

doc111 said:


> Bro, I'm honestly not trying to be a dick, but some of your posts are very difficut to read/understand.


ya i know, written expression has never been my strong suite but i prevail


----------



## londonfog (Jul 14, 2012)

I hope the Judge stays on this case. Hell Zimmerdick already used his "I want another Judge card". He had the first Judge step down because, Zimmermans Daddy spoke with her husband trying to find a lawyer...Now you want to get another lawyer, because his dumb ass fucked up. This guy needs to save the state of Florida some money and just plead out to manslaughter.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 14, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> common sense wont work on these guys
> 
> _Zimmerman has made a career of abusing the law and bending it and breaking it at a whim, and your suprised that other people noticed? Then say he was lying again . .. no fucking oops. There are a lot of "oh i didnt know's", coming out of Z for someone who claims to have his life together
> 
> ...


i think some people have no sense of human communication there for they need signs and signals to let them know how to interpret something, so as i ramble on without any comas, periods, question marks or exclamation marks it can be hard to understand, but the message is always clear if you read it as a whole,

dont forget the message on your way to correctness/superiority people we all deserve to be understood, without day there is only night and without night there is only day so just remember as some of you scald me for my lazy post, you need me


----------



## desert dude (Jul 14, 2012)

Seedwell is the day and the night, the yin and the yang, the absurd and the preposterous. We need him desperately.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 14, 2012)

Not !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya i know, written expression has never been my strong suite but i stand my ground


Lightly edited. cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 14, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Seedwell is the day and the night, the yin and the yang, the absurd and the preposterous. We need him desperately.


is that what you got from my post, fuck man, your comprehensions levels are way off

no wonder you are the way you are

it was a joke, how dumb are you

if everyone was perfect at writing, and grammar and spelling and all that, then there wouldn't be any need to glorify being correct or to correct 

others or devalue them for there inability to do it correctly . . .in other words, i make you look good("you" not referring to DD, i dont think anyone 

can make him look better)... wtf for the win


----------



## desert dude (Jul 14, 2012)

Did you see the FBI report that concludes Zimmerman is not a racist? http://www.sacbee.com/2012/07/12/4626673/more-evidence-released-in-trayvon.html

What a wonderful use of DOJ resources! Maybe the FBI should investigate all of the commentors on RIU and rate us on a racism scale of 1 to 10, ten being best!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 14, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Did you see the FBI report that concludes Zimmerman is not a racist? http://www.sacbee.com/2012/07/12/4626673/more-evidence-released-in-trayvon.html
> 
> What a wonderful use of DOJ resources! Maybe the FBI should investigate all of the commentors on RIU and rate us on a racism scale of 1 to 10, ten being best!!


[video=youtube_share;RAA1xgTTw9w]http://youtu.be/RAA1xgTTw9w[/video]


----------



## londonfog (Jul 14, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Did you see the FBI report that concludes Zimmerman is not a racist? http://www.sacbee.com/2012/07/12/4626673/more-evidence-released-in-trayvon.html
> 
> What a wonderful use of DOJ resources! Maybe the FBI should investigate all of the commentors on RIU and rate us on a racism scale of 1 to 10, ten being best!!


I'm glad they took the time to do just that. I pay taxes too. and it really does not take to many resources to talk to people. Hell you can use the same two agents. Have the interviews done in under a week with two interviews a day.

I think RIU is more filled with ignorant bigots more so then flat out racist. Hell if I met most of these guys in person they would want to hang out with me. I have turned a few bigots around in my lifetime. One I'm actually the godfather to his child..lol....I don't mine the bigots ( hey people we ALL eat chicken and watermelon. Who don't like that shit)...we ALL can be bigots at times... I dislike fat chicks..I know I know its wrong, but I'm always thinking GO EXERCISE AND PUT DOWN THE FUCKING DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER...I mean who cares if it only cost a dollar..WTF geezzzz... oops sorry i digress ...what were we talking about again..fuck it I'm high


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2012)

The next great show trial clearly needs to have a fat chick as the defendant.  cn


----------



## londonfog (Jul 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The next great show trial clearly needs to have a fat chick as the defendant.  cn


nooooooooooo that fat bitch GUILTY...off to prison..lose some weight while you at it....damn cannabineer look what you brought out of me


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2012)

Our language conspires against her. She's clearly the heavy in this matchup. "Your Honor, I request that the video of my client murdering that birthday cake be stricken from the record." cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 14, 2012)

news flash people you dont have to be racist to commit a racially charged crime and be guilty for it . . .you only have to be stupid enough to racially profile your victim before accosting him


----------



## desert dude (Jul 14, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I'm glad they took the time to do just that. I pay taxes too. and it really does not take to many resources to talk to people. Hell you can use the same two agents. Have the interviews done in under a week with two interviews a day.
> 
> I think RIU is more filled with ignorant bigots more so then flat out racist. Hell if I met most of these guys in person they would want to hang out with me. I have turned a few bigots around in my lifetime. One I'm actually the godfather to his child..lol....I don't mine the bigots ( hey people we ALL eat chicken and watermelon. Who don't like that shit)...we ALL can be bigots at times... I dislike fat chicks..I know I know its wrong, but I'm always thinking GO EXERCISE AND PUT DOWN THE FUCKING DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER...I mean who cares if it only cost a dollar..WTF geezzzz... oops sorry i digress ...what were we talking about again..fuck it I'm high


Not much to disagree with in this post. Personally, I think racism is pretty damn rare and what people call bigotry is really just people using their own judgments about a myriad of different things, and others looking for some evil motivation about those judgments.

The thing about the FBI's involvement that bothers me is that this is a state crime, if it is a crime at all. There is no justification for federal involvement. It is both a waste of money, and blatantly politically motivated. It is just the Obama administration looking for another wedge issue. The feds over step their bounds once again, what a surprise.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 14, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Not much to disagree with in this post. Personally, I think racism is pretty damn rare and what people call bigotry is really just people using their own judgments about a myriad of different things, and others looking for some evil motivation about those judgments.
> 
> The thing about the FBI's involvement that bothers me is that this is a state crime, if it is a crime at all. There is no justification for federal involvement. It is both a waste of money, and blatantly politically motivated. It is just the Obama administration looking for another wedge issue. The feds over step their bounds once again, what a surprise.


disagree on the rare..off to enjoy some day


----------



## desert dude (Jul 15, 2012)

Racial politics as the main driver behind the Z prosecution???


"
Protesters, civil-rights leaders and prosecutors have repeatedly used the same racially charged word to explain why George Zimmerman shot and killed Trayvon Martin: "profiling."
Zimmerman, they say, saw a black teenager in a hoodie walking through his neighborhood and suspected he was a criminal.
"What the defendant was doing was profiling," said an emotional Bernie de la Rionda, the lead prosecutor in Zimmerman's second-degree-murder case, at a June 29 bond hearing."

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-07-14/news/os-trayvon-martin-george-zimmerman-profiling-20120714_1_trayvon-martin-neighborhood-watch-volunteer-george-zimmerman


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 15, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Racial politics as the main driver behind the Z prosecution??? " Protesters, civil-rights leaders and prosecutors have repeatedly used the same racially charged word to explain why George Zimmerman shot and killed Trayvon Martin: "profiling." Zimmerman, they say, saw a black teenager in a hoodie walking through his neighborhood and suspected he was a criminal. "What the defendant was doing was profiling," said an emotional Bernie de la Rionda, the lead prosecutor in Zimmerman's second-degree-murder case, at a June 29 bond hearing." http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-07-14/news/os-trayvon-martin-george-zimmerman-profiling-20120714_1_trayvon-martin-neighborhood-watch-volunteer-george-zimmerman


 The term "Profiling" is only racially charged because cops and cop-wannabes engage in the practice while deciding that some "Number One Male" fit their preconceived idea of who is a criminal and proceed accordingly. Not to mention that it cuts both ways. Unless you think that had the racial composition of the shooter and victim had been reversed that the shooter would have been able to walk around free without being arrested if the lead investigator wanted to press charges and not buy the whole "felt my life was in danger story" from Zimmerman.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 15, 2012)

desert dude said:


> Racial politics as the main driver behind the Z prosecution???


The driver behind the prosecution of Zimmy is that he killed an unarmed teen that he followed and was told by 911 that he was not needed " to do that". When the world heard that story they demanded at least an arrest for Zimmturd to have his day in court. Your fault you cheering for the wrong side. Zimmerman each day shows what kind of person he truly is. Requesting a new judge because of your BS...Bitch pleaseeeee. What you do in the dark will soon come to light Zimmerman


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2012)

zimmerman is so not guilty that his entire family has had to go into hiding.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 15, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> my parents instilled me with morals and ethics.
> 
> and if i were to be a freeloading mooch, i certainly wouldn't brag about it, because unlike you i have a sense of this thing called shame.
> 
> you are a fucked up individual, and you are everything that's wrong with this country.


HA HA HA HE HE HE HA HA HA Oh fuck me !! Ha HA HA 

Oh Shit. If that isn't the pot calling the the kettle a black moocher.... Ha HA HA HA HA HA HA

Bucky, you fuck me up ! LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> HA HA HA HE HE HE HA HA HA Oh fuck me !! Ha HA HA
> 
> Oh Shit. If that isn't the pot calling the the kettle a black moocher.... Ha HA HA HA HA HA HA
> 
> Bucky, you fuck me up ! LOL


so the guy bragging about abusing the system gets a free pass here? you're still trying to tell this lie about me?

don't be jealous about my wife's wealthy family. i know you have this tale about how you're some type of STD ridden biker douche who has to pay hookers to get his dick wet, but there is no need for the class warfare.

my guess is that you're some type of narc or something, trying to fish information about me. well good luck. my treadmill business is doing just fine.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 15, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so the guy bragging about abusing the system gets a free pass here? you're still trying to tell this lie about me?
> 
> don't be jealous about my wife's wealthy family. i know you have this tale about how you're some type of STD ridden biker douche who has to pay hookers to get his dick wet, but there is no need for the class warfare.
> 
> my guess is that you're some type of narc or something, trying to fish information about me. well good luck. my treadmill business is doing just fine.


HA HA HA HA HA 
You are such a mooching douche bag !
Screw you and your information. No one needs to fish anything about your stupid existence because you have such a big mouth. You open your mouth and shit can't help but fall out. LOL Moocher ! HA HA HA


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> HA HA HA HA HA
> You are such a mooching douche bag !
> Screw you and your information. No one needs to fish anything about your stupid existence because you have such a big mouth. You open your mouth and shit can't help but fall out. LOL Moocher ! HA HA HA


if i am a moocher, then you are a child molester.

i know how common it is for bikers who want to feel all big and bad to enlist underage sex slaves since they are too dirty/STD ridden to get any via normal channels.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if i am a moocher, then you are a child molester.
> 
> i know how common it is for bikers who want to feel all big and bad to enlist underage sex slaves since they are too dirty/STD ridden to get any via normal channels.


LOL
I can get more pussy than you could ever imagine. Ask your wife if she doesn't fantasize about being with a real man on a Harley instead of a weak little bitch that lets little kids rip him off ! You are such a little bitch...
I may come up your way and meet some brothers from Volksfront. If I do, I'll be sure and pay your kiddie diddling ass a visit !!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 16, 2012)

Now is when you should post some pic of an internet bad ass, pussy.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 16, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Now is when you should post some pic of an internet bad ass, pussy.


Gayroscope, why you mad bro?

Is it cos he keeps turning you down? 

Dude, most dudes just don't like other dudes that way, sorry to break it to you.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 16, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Gayroscope, why you mad bro?Is it cos he keeps turning you down? Dude, most dudes just don't like other dudes that way, sorry to break it to you.


LOL
I see you still have that transference thing going on....


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 16, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> LOL
> I see you still have that transference thing going on....


Lol I ain't mad Gayro, and my woman is schmokin hot.

So why YOU mad?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 16, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Lol I ain't mad Gayro, and my woman is schmokin hot.So why YOU mad?


 Me mad ? Hell no ! I LOL at you for hanging on to Bucky's nuts and calling me gayro. LOL


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 16, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Me mad ? Hell no ! I LOL at you for hanging on to Bucky's nuts and calling me gayro. LOL


If you weren't so dumb you'd probably notice the only thing me and Buck actually agree on is that noobs like you are fun to troll. 

Stop talking about Bucks nuts tho, like the last thread the more you post the more people see your blatant transference going on...you're even trying to transfer the transference now. 

The Fail Train is calling out for you, better get back on board.


----------



## SisterMaryElephant (Jul 16, 2012)

Did anyone post this one? (I'm not going through 862 pages)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/george-zimmerman-lie-detector-421395

"*George Zimmerman Passed Police Lie Detector Test Day After Trayvon Martin Killing"

*A day after killing Trayvon Martin, George Zimmerman passed a police lie detector test when asked if he confronted the teenager and whether he feared for his life &#8220;when you shot the guy,&#8221; according to documents released today by Florida prosecutors.

According to a &#8220;confidential report&#8221; prepared by the Sanford Police Department, Zimmerman, 28, willingly submitted to a computer voice stress analyzer (CVSA) &#8220;truth verification&#8221; on February 27. Investigators concluded that he &#8220;has told substantially the complete truth in regards to this examination.&#8221;

Zimmerman, the report noted, &#8220;was classified as No Deception Indicated (NDI).&#8221;

Along with questions about whether his first name was George and if it was Monday, Zimmerman was asked, &#8220;Did you confront the guy you shot?&#8217; He answered, &#8220;No.&#8221; He was also asked, &#8220;Were you in fear for your life, when you shot the guy.&#8221; Zimmerman replied, &#8220;Yes.&#8221;

Before the CVSA test, Zimmerman--who was apparently not accompanied by legal counsel--signed a Sanford Police Department release stating that he was undergoing the examination &#8220;voluntarily, without duress, coercion, threat or promise.&#8221;

The lie detector test was requested by Chris Serino, a homicide investigator with the Sanford Police Department."


I can predict the idiocy coming next...


----------



## londonfog (Jul 16, 2012)

yes we already discuss this stress test. Very different then a lie detector test. Its a reason they can't use these things in court ( for both sides )


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Woman accuses Zimmerman of child molestationA woman identified only as Witness 9 tearfully told Florida authorities investigating George Zimmerman for the fatal shooting of an unarmed teen that he molested her for 10 years, starting when she was 6, according to a new round of evidence released Monday.The woman, who was not a witness to the killing of Trayvon Martin, made her explosive statement to investigators for the state attorney in March, a month after the shooting.Zimmerman, a neighborhood watch volunteer, is charged with second-degree murder in the killing of Trayvon, 17, who was walking from a store to the home of his father's fiancée. The two got into an altercation that ended with the teen's death on Feb. 26.He is out on $1 million bond. A judge had revoked his previous $150,000 bond in June when prosecutors showed that Zimmerman and his wife, Shellie, tried to hide their assets from the court.The woman's 27-minute recorded interview is part of evidence released by prosecutor Angela Corey's office.The woman, who said she is a relative of Zimmerman, recounts incidents that she said began when she was 6 and he was 8. She said the sexual abuse began when she and her sister went to stay with Zimmerman and his family.She said Zimmerman assaulted her numerous times, groping her with his hands, kissing her, fondling her inside her pants and inserting his fingers in her vagina."I wanted to make it stop, but I didn't know how," the woman tearfully told investigators. She said she never said anything about the alleged abuse because she was scared.Zimmerman's attorney, Mark O'Mara, had argued that the interview should not be released. O'Mara wrote in a motion that the statement "is not relevant" to the shooting death of Trayvon Martin and would "serve to reignite and potentially enhance the widespread public hostility toward Mr. Zimmerman."The woman, whose identity has not been disclosed, said her family and Zimmerman's family were always together.She said the last incident occurred when she was 16 and they were both in a house his family owned in Lake Mary, Fla. She said he told her to lay on a bed, then laid down next to her and tried to massage her. She said they were clothed, but she said she felt his erection. She said she ran out of the room and house.The woman said that in 2005, when she was 20, she told her sister that "something happened," but didn't provide details. Her sister told her parents, who confronted Zimmerman. At the time, he allegedly said, "I'm sorry," but they never discussed it further, she said.Zimmerman's family wanted to sweep everything under the rug, the woman said. The families still got together, but she said Zimmerman stopped attending many of those functions.She said she came forward now because, "For the first time in my life, I'm not afraid of him."Attorney Benjamin Crump, lawyer for the Martin family, said Monday "as the state attorney previously stated, she (witness 9) certainly would be a rebuttal witness very similar to that in the Sandusky trial showing that he (Zimmerman) has a history of violence and manipulation. Zimmerman's mentality is very relevant to this trial."The woman told Sanford police in a telephone interview released in May that Zimmerman and his family are racist against blacks. In that interview, she refused to identify herself."Growing up he and his family always made statements that they did not like black people unless they act white," she told police.But she said she never saw Zimmerman do anything specific that showed he was racist.Recordings released Monday included 145 phone calls Zimmerman had while in jail.In one conversation Zimmerman spoke with an unidentified person who told him that Zimmerman's friend and defender Frank Taaffe said that "he has an interested party" who was willing to pay for his legal defense as long as Jose Baez was co-counsel.Baez represented Casey Anthony, the Florida woman who was tried and acquitted in the 2008 death of her 2-year-old daughter, Caylee, last summer.Zimmerman quotes O'Mara as saying, "if you want him to be co-counsel just have him be your counsel because I will excuse myself."Zimmerman in the recording said, "I told him no, absolutely not."


----------



## londonfog (Jul 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> Woman accuses Zimmerman of child molestationA woman identified only as Witness 9 tearfully told Florida authorities investigating George Zimmerman for the fatal shooting of an unarmed teen that he molested her for 10 years, starting when she was 6, according to a new round of evidence released Monday.The woman, who was not a witness to the killing of Trayvon Martin, made her explosive statement to investigators for the state attorney in March, a month after the shooting.Zimmerman, a neighborhood watch volunteer, is charged with second-degree murder in the killing of Trayvon, 17, who was walking from a store to the home of his father's fiancée. The two got into an altercation that ended with the teen's death on Feb. 26.He is out on $1 million bond. A judge had revoked his previous $150,000 bond in June when prosecutors showed that Zimmerman and his wife, Shellie, tried to hide their assets from the court.The woman's 27-minute recorded interview is part of evidence released by prosecutor Angela Corey's office.The woman, who said she is a relative of Zimmerman, recounts incidents that she said began when she was 6 and he was 8. She said the sexual abuse began when she and her sister went to stay with Zimmerman and his family.She said Zimmerman assaulted her numerous times, groping her with his hands, kissing her, fondling her inside her pants and inserting his fingers in her vagina."I wanted to make it stop, but I didn't know how," the woman tearfully told investigators. She said she never said anything about the alleged abuse because she was scared.Zimmerman's attorney, Mark O'Mara, had argued that the interview should not be released. O'Mara wrote in a motion that the statement "is not relevant" to the shooting death of Trayvon Martin and would "serve to reignite and potentially enhance the widespread public hostility toward Mr. Zimmerman."The woman, whose identity has not been disclosed, said her family and Zimmerman's family were always together.She said the last incident occurred when she was 16 and they were both in a house his family owned in Lake Mary, Fla. She said he told her to lay on a bed, then laid down next to her and tried to massage her. She said they were clothed, but she said she felt his erection. She said she ran out of the room and house.The woman said that in 2005, when she was 20, she told her sister that "something happened," but didn't provide details. Her sister told her parents, who confronted Zimmerman. At the time, he allegedly said, "I'm sorry," but they never discussed it further, she said.Zimmerman's family wanted to sweep everything under the rug, the woman said. The families still got together, but she said Zimmerman stopped attending many of those functions.She said she came forward now because, "For the first time in my life, I'm not afraid of him."Attorney Benjamin Crump, lawyer for the Martin family, said Monday "as the state attorney previously stated, she (witness 9) certainly would be a rebuttal witness very similar to that in the Sandusky trial showing that he (Zimmerman) has a history of violence and manipulation. Zimmerman's mentality is very relevant to this trial."The woman told Sanford police in a telephone interview released in May that Zimmerman and his family are racist against blacks. In that interview, she refused to identify herself."Growing up he and his family always made statements that they did not like black people unless they act white," she told police.But she said she never saw Zimmerman do anything specific that showed he was racist.Recordings released Monday included 145 phone calls Zimmerman had while in jail.In one conversation Zimmerman spoke with an unidentified person who told him that Zimmerman's friend and defender Frank Taaffe said that "he has an interested party" who was willing to pay for his legal defense as long as Jose Baez was co-counsel.Baez represented Casey Anthony, the Florida woman who was tried and acquitted in the 2008 death of her 2-year-old daughter, Caylee, last summer.Zimmerman quotes O'Mara as saying, "if you want him to be co-counsel just have him be your counsel because I will excuse myself."Zimmerman in the recording said, "I told him no, absolutely not."


OMG and WTF...I knew Zimmerman just felt creepy to me for some odd reason other then killing an unarmed teen... Now come to find out this guy is a molester as well..Good fucking grief...and his own family at that. Hey people give this creep more of the money you work for. DISGUSTING


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> OMG and WTF...I knew Zimmerman just felt creepy to me for some odd reason other then killing an unarmed teen... Now come to find out this guy is a molester as well..Good fucking grief...and his own family at that. Hey people give this creep more of the money you work for. DISGUSTING


and who would have ever guessed that the zimm family didn't like blacks who don't act "white enough"?

lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Arresting Officer said:


> You're worse than a drunken old hag who gossips at the bar.


no wonder you're so grumpy and start so many sock accounts for me, you hit on old drunken hags at the bar.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and who would have ever guessed that the zimm family didn't like blacks who don't act "white enough"?
> 
> lol.


I'm still tripping on how the family tried to hide the molester in the family...Fuckin creepy. Touch my child you won't have to worry about the jury, police, judge, court or any of that shit..I might but you certainly won't..I hate anyone who fucks with kids..INSTANT HATE


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2012)

desert dude will be here soon to defend the practice of child molesting. modrama will soon be by to explain to us how child molestation is just surprise sex, essentially. some other righty will explain to us that zimm is allowed to put his penis where he wants, and it's other people's responsibility to stay out of the way of it, just like his bullets.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> desert dude will be here soon to defend the practice of child molesting. modrama will soon be by to explain to us how child molestation is just surprise sex, essentially. some other righty will explain to us that zimm is allowed to put his penis where he wants, and it's other people's responsibility to stay out of the way of it, just like his bullets.


Defending this scumbag with " oh the little girl should have ran"..."Her fault for going over his house in the first place"..DAMN SHAME


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 16, 2012)

I dont think anyone will defend child molestation, I would not even venture to comment that the women is looking for money or a book deal. This case is so out there that I am just going to wait for the trial and shut up about it.

Zimmerman a molestor, Romney a Felon, Anthony Weiner thinking of running for Mayor on NYC way too much for me to digest lol Crazy world for sure.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Arresting Officer said:


> You're kinda ill. Did you know that?


sock puppet douchebag says what?

behold, gay porn santorum.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 16, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> I dont think anyone will defend child molestation, I would not even venture to comment that the women is looking for money or a book deal. This case is so out there that I am just going to wait for the trial and shut up about it.
> 
> Zimmerman a molestor, Romney a Felon, Anthony Weiner thinking of running for Mayor on NYC way too much for me to digest lol Crazy world for sure.


We don't see the family denying it ... and guess what you just did... defend a molester.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> We don't see the family denying it ... and guess what you just did... defend a molester.


i don't think he did, i think he even stuck up for the accuser.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> We don't see the family denying it ... and guess what you just did... defend a molester.


I did not defend a molestor, just stated the world has gone mad, Jason Kid, a wife beater, just got 10 mil from the Nicks and a DUI in the Hamptons, the world has gone mad. I have kids, I would never defend a molestor period.

Just sick to think that. And I still think that Justin Bieber got that girl pregnant.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 16, 2012)

And on the Romney thing, who gives a shit about some form he filed in 99, Obama cant even come up with a birth certificate, who cares. I care about my buddies that cant find work, the homes in my neighborhood that wont sell, the crisis in Iran, Our kids in AFG and IRQ, the kids shot to death in Chicago each night and of course Bath Salt Abuse.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 16, 2012)

They should have just charged Zim when he was eight and put him in jail for life, it would have saved RIU from 8631 posts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2012)

lol, zimmy couldn't come to the family reunions.

&#8220;He would put his hand under my pants and under my underwear and basically just finger me, I guess,&#8221; she told police.

One account of abuse occurred while Zimmerman was 14 and the woman was 12, but started when she was 6, and went on for over a decade. &#8220;There were other times he did things too but he would always call them, before we left the room or left anyplace he would say, &#8216;We weren't doing anything, we were just laying down or were just playing hide and seek,' and he would always make sure that he told me that, and I didn't know. I was a kid, I didn't know any better.&#8221; The witness also said that Zimmerman would make her look at his genitals.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Arresting Officer said:


> Exactly. We have a number of problems to work on and some idiots want to see some guy's tax returns under a microscope. Fools.


exactly. we need to jesus this place up nice and good. it's what jesus would have wanted.

that, and sock puppets. jesus loves sock puppets because he is a big fan of sticking his fist up asses.

jesus and zimmerman are a lot alike, both being chesters and all. zimmerman is the second coming?


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 16, 2012)

Did any of you actualy read the entire article?


----------



## londonfog (Jul 16, 2012)

the more I learn about this creep the more I despise him... They should have gotten him some kind of help. This guys has problems


----------



## londonfog (Jul 16, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Did any of you actualy read the entire article?


I did and it seems like he was molesting a family member.. It also seems like the family knew at one point..DISGUSTING


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Did any of you actualy read the entire article?


yep.
_*
She said the last incident occurred when she was 16 and they were both in a house his family owned in Lake Mary, Fla. She said he told her to lay on a bed, then laid down next to her and tried to massage her. She said they were clothed, but she said she felt his erection. She said she ran out of the room and house.The woman said that in 2005, when she was 20, she told her sister that "something happened," but didn't provide details. Her sister told her parents, who confronted Zimmerman. At the time, he allegedly said, "I'm sorry," but they never discussed it further, she said.Zimmerman's family wanted to sweep everything under the rug, the woman said. The families still got together, but she said Zimmerman stopped attending many of those functions.*_


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Arresting Officer said:


> You're quite ill.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> exactly. we need to jesus this place up nice and good. it's what jesus would have wanted.
> 
> that, and sock puppets. jesus loves sock puppets because he is a big fan of sticking his fist up asses.
> 
> jesus and zimmerman are a lot alike, both being chesters and all. zimmerman is the second coming?



This is a lie! I am pretty sure Jesus was black.

Spin that, mudscuttle.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Arresting Officer said:


> You're quite ill.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## desert dude (Jul 16, 2012)

While your Christ hating is pretty funny, don't you think you ought to stick to picking on Jews? At least then nobody can call you a "hater" or bigot.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yep.
> _*
> She said the last incident occurred when she was 16 and they were both in a house his family owned in Lake Mary, Fla. She said he told her to lay on a bed, then laid down next to her and tried to massage her. She said they were clothed, but she said she felt his erection. She said she ran out of the room and house.The woman said that in 2005, when she was 20, she told her sister that "something happened," but didn't provide details. Her sister told her parents, who confronted Zimmerman. At the time, he allegedly said, "I'm sorry," but they never discussed it further, she said.Zimmerman's family wanted to sweep everything under the rug, the woman said. The families still got together, but she said Zimmerman stopped attending many of those functions.*_


You have to wonder why the judge would order this tape to be released. It has absolutely nothing to do with the charges against Zimmerman and only serves to prejudice the potential jury pool. Whether the diddling allegations are true or false, it has nothing to do with the charges against Zimmerman.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Arresting Officer said:


> Fascinating stuff. Is this normal around here?


it is as long as we have you around here, mrs. 15th reincarnation of jack fate.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 16, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


I'm I wrong if I laughed..lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You have to wonder why the judge would order this tape to be released. It has absolutely nothing to do with the charges against Zimmerman and only serves to prejudice the potential jury pool. Whether the diddling allegations are true or false, it has nothing to do with the charges against Zimmerman.


zimmerman's character is very relevant in this trial, and this type of manipulation and abuse speaks directly about his character, or complete lack thereof.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 16, 2012)

Arresting Officer said:


> Fascinating stuff. Is this normal around here?


UB is off his meds and in a manic mode. After he gets done slandering Christians, he will be back to calling all of (well, most) us bigots soon.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I'm I wrong if I laughed..lol


To misappropriate the NAACP's slogan ... a dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste. cn


----------



## desert dude (Jul 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman's character is very relevant in this trial, and this type of manipulation and abuse speaks directly about his character, or complete lack thereof.


None of this will be admissible to a jury because it completely irrelevant.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> None of this will be admissible to a jury because it completely irrelevant.


lol, witness the fine legal mind at work here. doesn't even understand what a hate crime is, and now he's litigating it up over here against angela corey.

that must be why they collected this evidence, because they won't be able to use it.

do you ever think before you type?


----------



## desert dude (Jul 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, witness the fine legal mind at work here. doesn't even understand what a hate crime is, and now he's litigating it up over here against angela corey.
> 
> that must be why they collected this evidence, because they won't be able to use it.
> 
> do you ever think before you type?


It is a political trial. The judge is the one who ordered it released. I doubt Zim could get a fair and impartial jury anywhere in the country. Smearing him in the press is the only substitute they have for evidence.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> UB is off his meds and in a manic mode. After he gets done slandering Christians, he will be back to calling all of (well, most) us bigots soon.


so you really think you talking to a new member


----------



## desert dude (Jul 16, 2012)

londonfog said:


> so you really think you talking to a new member


I don't know. I can't keep up with all the sock puppet accusations and all the back-and-forth bickering bores me.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> While your Christ hating is pretty funny, don't you think you ought to stick to picking on Jews? At least then nobody can call you a "hater" or bigot.


It's fashionable to hate on Christians! Try hating on some Jews and see what happens!


----------



## BadDog40 (Jul 16, 2012)

desert dude said:


> You have to wonder why the judge would order this tape to be released. It has absolutely nothing to do with the charges against Zimmerman and only serves to prejudice the potential jury pool. Whether the diddling allegations are true or false, it has nothing to do with the charges against Zimmerman.



The judge didnt order shit to be released, Florida has an open records law.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 16, 2012)

doc111 said:


> It's fashionable to hate on Christians! Try hating on some Jews and see what happens!


I think the Jews had their fair share in the 40's, they can go to the back of the "hate line" for a while longer no?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2012)

Or the back of the ... ohnevermind. cn


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 16, 2012)

Arresting Officer said:


> Uncle Buck sure has a bad case of Christophobia. Definitely one of the saddest cases I've ever seen.


It's better than having Christ "inside you" IMO.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 16, 2012)

doc111 said:


> It's fashionable to hate on Christians! Try hating on some Jews and see what happens!


The state of Israel sucks fucking balls 
The apartheid regime that currently and in the past has run that little shit hole
are some of the biggest racists in the world

Fuck the racist Israelis


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 16, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> The state of Israel sucks fucking balls
> The apartheid regime that currently and in the past has run that little shit hole
> are some of the biggest racists in the world
> 
> Fuck the racist Israelis


Weren't you super pro-Israel in your last "incarnation"?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 16, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Weren't you super pro-Israel in your last "incarnation"?


No
Got me confused with someone else

Nothing against jews
Israel sucks ass

If you followed along
(do a search)

I was always against the way the state of Israel acts
The one exception was when Yitzak Rabin and Arafat had a peace deal

Unfortunatly
His own people killed him for it


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 16, 2012)

Arresting Officer said:


> I'd rather live in Israel than Iran or any other crap hole in the Middle East.


Guess you aint a Arab or Muslim then


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 16, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> Guess you aint a Arab or Muslim then


Cracker v Cracker the way the KKK meant for us to live.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 17, 2012)

That's not creepy at all...


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 17, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Lame ^^
> I noticed you waited almost an hour for me to log off before you posted more faggy nonsense directed at me. LOL


Or I was doing something, because I have a life and family, and we're 5-8 hours ahead of you geniuses so it was the morning time?

Transferrence occurs again.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Or I was doing something, because I have a life and family, and we're 5-8 hours ahead of you geniuses so it was the morning time?Transferrence occurs again.


^^Lameness occured again.^^ LOL


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Or I was doing something, because I have a life and family, and we're 5-8 hours ahead of you geniuses so it was the morning time?
> 
> Transferrence occurs again.




Don't lump ME in with those that don't understand timezones


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> >>Lameness occurs again.<< LOL


lightly edited.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lightly edited.


You misspelled his name, you left out the "a".


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Why always the references to gays and paedophiles?
> 
> Serious question at this stage, your obsessed with 3 things (in descending order):
> 1. Gays
> ...


guilt.

bikers are well known for enlisting underage sex slaves. no self respecting woman would want to touch those STD ridden, filthy dirty fleabags.


----------



## budlover13 (Jul 17, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Whatever, Homokin. lol


Weak. Like 13 year old weak imo.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 17, 2012)

Gayroscope said:


> Whatever, Homokin. lol


Can you not make even just one little post without a reference to homosexuals?

3 words in that, that's at least a 33% "homosexual word related" score for just one post. 

I bet it's dark in the closet, just come out, noone here will judge you (except maybe Wordz, lol).


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I make a lot of posts on RIU, but when I am dealing with a blatant homo like yourself, I just have to call a fag a fag. Sorry fag. Remember you started this with your references to cock.


5 references to homosexuals and cock in one post, peppered in with some obvious homophobia. now i know why pictures of gay sailors bother him so much, he's trying to suppress latent feelings of homosexuality.

it's science.

_*Only the homophobic men showed an increase in penile erection to male homosexual stimuli. The groups did not differ in aggression. Homophobia is apparently associated with homosexual arousal that the homophobic individual is either unaware of or denies.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8772014*_


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Jul 17, 2012)

Did Trayvan finally come back from the dead?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> 5 references to 1homosexuals and 2cock in one post, peppered in with some obvious 3homophobia. now i know why pictures of 4gay sailors bother him so much, he's trying to suppress latent feelings of 5homosexuality.
> 
> it's science.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
And you're just a diddler and not a homo.
HA HA HA


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> And you're just a diddler and not a homo.
> HA HA HA



you forgot "penile erection".

of course, that's not the first time someone has told you that.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 17, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> And you're just a diddler and not a homo.
> HA HA HA


It doesn't count when people who arnt trying to transfer latent homosexual feelings say words related to gay people. 

Youre fucking obsessed with calling people gay. 

Its a fairly obvious case of the rainbow calling the clouds gay, science supports this assertion.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 17, 2012)

gyro are you saying that if someone acknowledges that gay things happen in any way without using it as a negative that they are gay?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> gyro are you saying that if someone acknowledges that gay things happen in any way without using is as a negative that they are gay?


I am saying that when a guy posts gay pics on a MJ website that he is more than likely gay.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I am saying that when a guy posts gay pics on a MJ website that he is more than likely gay.


you seem to be quite the authority on what makes someone gay. i'm sure you have a lot of personal, latent experience to draw from though.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 17, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I am saying that when a guy posts gay pics on a MJ website that he is more than likely gay.


I bet you found yourself looking at them for an unusually long time tho. 

Rainbowscope.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I bet you found yourself looking at them for an unusually long time tho.
> 
> Rainbowscope.


he has to study them for authenticity then rate them on arousa .. i mean offensiveness


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2012)

lol, rainbowscope.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Can you not make even just one little post without a reference to homosexuals?
> 
> 3 words in that, that's at least a 33% "homosexual word related" score for just one post.
> 
> I bet it's dark in the closet, just come out, noone here will judge you (except maybe Wordz, lol).


I don't think it's that dark he must get at least some light from his glory hole


----------



## doc111 (Jul 17, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> The state of Israel sucks fucking balls The apartheid regime that currently and in the past has run that little shit holeare some of the biggest racists in the worldFuck the racist Israelis


I said NOTHING about Israel and don't really give 2 shits. There are more Jews in New York City than all other countries combined, including Israel! Yes, Israel may suck, but I fail to see what that has to do with the Jews.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I think the Jews had their fair share in the 40's, they can go to the back of the "hate line" for a while longer no?


This is true, but I seem to recall hearing something about Christians being fed to lions in ancient Rome. It may have been a while longer ago, but does recent religious persecution mean that they get a "pass" and everyone else is fair game? I think not.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 17, 2012)

doc111 said:


> This is true, but I seem to recall hearing something about Christians being fed to lions in ancient Rome. It may have been a while longer ago, but does recent religious persecution mean that they get a "pass" and everyone else is fair game? I think not.


The Christians TOTALLY made up for that with their own pretty fucked up misdeeds throughout the millennia.

Jesus seems like a cool guy, he'd share his weed.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 17, 2012)

doc111 said:


> This is true, but I seem to recall hearing something about Christians being fed to lions in ancient Rome. It may have been a while longer ago, but does recent religious persecution mean that they get a "pass" and everyone else is fair game? I think not.


I dislike all religions equally but I follow more of an "equal opportunities" philosophy when it comes to trolling

I find many of the religious haven't experienced the same opportunities at being told what dicks they are compared to other's. When I come across such individuals I feel it's ethically correct to give them the extra attention required to bring them up to speed

Its a thankless job but someone has to do it


----------



## doc111 (Jul 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> The Christians TOTALLY made up for that with their own pretty fucked up misdeeds throughout the millennia.Jesus seems like a cool guy, he'd share his weed.


lol! So let's get this straight.......since the Christians "TOTALLY made up for that with their own pretty fucked up deeds" it's ok to persecute them? I'm not a religious guy, but this doesn't seem right to me. I'm fairly sure that MOST if not all religions have done their fair share of "fucked up deeds". 2 wrongs don't make it right.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 17, 2012)

doc111 said:


> lol! So let's get this straight.......since the Christians "TOTALLY made up for that with their own pretty fucked up deeds" it's ok to persecute them? I'm not a religious guy, but this doesn't seem right to me. I'm fairly sure that MOST if not all religions have done their fair share of "fucked up deeds". 2 wrongs don't make it right.


Christians being persecuted? Where? Did I miss it?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you seem to be quite the authority on what makes someone gay. i'm sure you have a lot of personal, latent experience to draw from though.


No. Not really. Up until you started posting gay male pics, I had never seen any. You are a sick individual though so it does not surprise me that you have a hard drive full of them. If I were to have gay porn on my machine, you can be sure it would be lesbains !

Nice job at diverting it from you being a free loading moocher though, hypocrite.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jul 17, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I said NOTHING about Israel and don't really give 2 shits. There are more Jews in New York City than all other countries combined, including Israel! Yes, Israel may suck, but I fail to see what that has to do with the Jews.


It has nothing to do with the "jews" it has to do with the Israelis

Nothing wrong with jews

But the state of Israel is a piece of racist shit

Now dont even try to twist this as some anti semitic crap
Becuase it isnt
My grandfather on my dads side was a jew


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 17, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> No. Not really. Up until you started posting gay male pics, I had never seen any. You are a sick individual though so it does not surprise me that you have a hard drive full of them. If I were to have gay porn on my machine, you can be sure it would be lesbains !
> 
> Nice job at diverting it from you being a free loading moocher though, hypocrite.


Step one; insult Buck (weakly)
Step two; "I'm not gay, I promise"
Step three; "Only gay shit I like is women"
Step four; Transfer, Deflect! Transfer, Deflect!

Denial is not a river in Egypt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Step one; insult Buck (weakly)
> Step two; "I'm not gay, I promise"
> Step three; "Only gay shit I like is women"
> Step four; Transfer, Deflect! Transfer, Deflect!
> ...


i mean, he named himself after a tool that gets used by sailors. latent much?


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 17, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> HA HA HA HA HA HE HE HA HA HA
> 
> You fuck me up almost as much as UB


If you're so butthurt youre gay that you have to edit people's posts to try prove your point then you're a total loser. 

Better get used to the butthurt tho, Iv heard it comes part and parcel of being gay. 

And I'm sorry to say again but I'm not gay dude, so there'll be no "fucking you" of any variety, keep your wishful thinking within that snow-globe sized dome of yours.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

HA HA HA HA HA

Yeah. You are straight.

HA HA HA HA HE HE HA HA HA


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i mean, he named himself after a tool that gets used by sailors. latent much?


Hey moocher, What's up ?

I thought a Gyroscope was used in guidance systems in cruise missiles. I'm sure you have done extensive research on gay sailors so I will have to take your word for it. You do have the record for the most gay pics posted on this site.

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA 

Moocher !


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 17, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> HA HA HA HA HA
> 
> Yeah. You are straight.
> 
> HA HA HA HA HE HE HA HA HA


There's no such thing as straight/gay when you're in a long term relationship (with a woman, lol) and have kids. 

There's just her or castration and death. 

If you weren't so closeted youd know how these things work. 

Rainbowscope.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> There's no such thing as straight/gay when you're in a long term relationship (with a woman, lol) and have kids.
> 
> There's just her or castration and death.
> 
> ...


You have a good cover story, limey. It falls apart when you hug on testicles though. 


HA HA HA HA HA HA 

Homokin


Ha HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 17, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You have a good cover story, limey. It falls apart when you hug on testicles though.
> 
> 
> HA HA HA HA HA HA
> ...


Wow same 7 year old weak sauce shit. Limeys are STILL English people since you last tried to call me that genius. 

Keep wishing tho, if you're into me thats cool, I'm comfortable with my heterosexuality and take being hit on by a dude as a compliment, but unlike most gays you just won't back off even tho I'm straight. 

Rainbowscope the Bedroom Invader.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 17, 2012)

lmao this thread has fractaled into hilarity, queers


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 17, 2012)

Wordz said:


> lmao this thread has fractaled into hilarity, queers


Considering your name, you sure show a lack of grasp on the English language. 

Be careful or Gayroscope will latch onto you too.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 17, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Yeah you are such a stinky limey wannabe....
> 
> Ha HA HA HA HA
> 
> Homokin


Why would ANYONE want to be British? Lol, Gayro fail.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Considering your name, you sure show a lack of grasp on the English language.
> 
> Be careful or Gayroscope will latch onto you too.


HA HA HA HA 

keep on dreaming, Homokin. I only reply to you for amusement. 

Stinky Limey

LOL


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Why would ANYONE want to be British? Lol, Gayro fail.


You want to be because you have limey envy.

HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Why would ANYONE want to be British? Lol, Gayro fail.


You are just envious of their bigger little island !!!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Why would ANYONE want to be British? Lol, Gayro fail.


I hear they have a better dental plan than you !
HA HA HA HA


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 17, 2012)

Replying multiple times to the same message just proves your obsession. 

Im bored now, you havnt even got any witty banter, just stupid in-denial gay shit.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 18, 2012)

Zimmerman is again giving another interview. This time with Hannity. Why in the hell does his attorney keep letting this guy speak.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimmerman is again giving another interview. This time with Hannity. Why in the hell does his attorney keep letting this guy speak.


Obviously the attorney receives a hefty cut of the money for the interview. Z is headed for the judicial killing floor, so why not milk that cow one more time? cn


----------



## londonfog (Jul 18, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Obviously the attorney receives a hefty cut of the money for the interview. Z is headed for the judicial killing floor, so why not milk that cow one more time? cn


It is heard on one of the jail house tapes that O'Mara knew that Zimmerman tried to transfer 37,000 dollars. This came out of Zimmerman's own mouth when he was talking to his brother. Zimmerman's attorney might not be to honest himself


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> It is heard on one of the jail house tapes that O'Mara knew that Zimmerman tried to transfer 37,000 dollars. This came out of Zimmerman's own mouth when he was talking to his brother. *Zimmerman's attorney might not be to honest himself*


----------



## londonfog (Jul 18, 2012)

I know I know ...he is a lawyer and how honest can a lawyer be


----------



## desert dude (Jul 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Zimmerman is again giving another interview. This time with Hannity. *Why in the hell does his attorney keep letting this guy speak.*


That is a very good question!


----------



## londonfog (Jul 18, 2012)

You think the Zimm is going rogue ??


----------



## desert dude (Jul 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> You think the Zimm is going rogue ??


His lawyer is sitting right next to him in the picture of the interview. Unless this is some cleverly crafted and scripted "interview", I don't see why Z would do it, or why his lawyer would allow it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2012)

desert dude said:


> His lawyer is sitting right next to him in the picture of the interview. Unless this is some cleverly crafted and scripted "interview", I don't see why Z would do it, or why his lawyer would allow it.


Clever crafting and scripting, meet George. Now weep. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2012)

he says it was all part of "god's plan".

it was also a ploy to do some more fundraising.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he says it was all part of "god's plan".
> 
> it was also a ploy to do some more fundraising.


martin must really have put him close to death hes retarded now, how long does brain trauma last . . . . .. i bet they go for insanity at the beating of MArtin


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow. I was not quick to assume that Zimmerman was a murderer. Obviously, it looked like this was the case. However, peoples emotions often cover the truth in situations like these. To be real, people were screaming for Zimmerman's head before enough facts were present to be sure he was not acting within the law, or even within reason.

After the Zimmerman-Hannity interview. I have no doubt. Zimmerman is a murderer, armed with a lawyer and will probably lie his way out of any jail time.

Where in his story does Martin crying for help fit in? "You're gonna die mother fucker" says Martin, ?. Then Zimmerman puts one in Martin's chest, not even sure if he hit Martin? Buuullshit. I have no doubt now that Zimmerman was out to murder a black kid, not "protect himself". I say "protect himself" because it is bullshit, but in FL, with stand your ground, it's legal. When it comes to legal topics I think like a Judge... the truth is, there is no room for "fair" in law.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he says it was all part of "god's plan".
> 
> it was also a ploy to do some more fundraising.


Ever since the botched thing with Noah, God hates Skittles. cn


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 18, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> Wow. I was not quick to assume that Zimmerman was a murderer. Obviously, it looked like this was the case. However, peoples emotions often cover the truth in situations like these. To be real, people were screaming for Zimmerman's head before enough facts were present to be sure he was not acting within the law, or even within reason.
> 
> After the Zimmerman-Hannity interview. I have no doubt. Zimmerman is a murderer, armed with a lawyer and will probably lie his way out of any jail time.
> 
> Where in his story does Martin crying for help fit in? "You're gonna die mother fucker" says Martin, ?. Then Zimmerman puts one in Martin's chest, not even sure if he hit Martin? Buuullshit. I have no doubt now that Zimmerman was out to murder a black kid, not "protect himself". I say "protect himself" because it is bullshit, but in FL, with stand your ground, it's legal. When it comes to legal topics I think like a Judge... the truth is, there is no room for "fair" in law.


I was the same, I gave him the benefit of the doubt initially too...but the more and more he spoke the more and more it became obvious he's a total bullshit artist.

I say just put him in prison with the black dudes.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 18, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I was the same, I gave him the benefit of the doubt initially too...but the more and more he spoke the more and more it became obvious he's a total bullshit artist.
> 
> I say just put him in prison with the black dudes.


Yeah, like everyone else said... who is letting him talk? he is digging his grave.

Then I think about the God and Guns crowd, loving it and emptying their pockets for his legal fund.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 18, 2012)

If he doesn't get any time, at least he will still be branded as one by most people for the rest if his life and is gonna have to constantly watch his back, I think if he stays in yhe community or even in FL, he will be killed, it will only be a matter of time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2012)

would you trust your son's life to zimmerman's judgment and credibility?


----------



## Trolling (Jul 18, 2012)

I wouldn't even trust my daughter's (if I had one), he prolly rape her and say he fell or she raped him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I wouldn't even trust my daughter's (if I had one), he prolly rape her and say he fell or she raped him.


and he'd tell her to say they were playing hide and seek after.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 18, 2012)

I have not watched it yet. When I see Hannity I tend to want to shoot whatever screen I see that big block head on.. 

I believe his cousin about his little devil perverted ways as grew to be the demon he is. I see the family not rushing to deny that. Hope Hannity is proud of giving a molester and murderer airtime. Little creepy Zimmy. For the life of me I can't see what type of people send this guy money.. Its funny only not


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and he'd tell her to say they were playing hide and seek after.


The fucked up part about the molestation accusations is that if he is convicted for the murder of Martin it will be an easy claim to an unfair trial.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 18, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> The fucked up part about the molestation accusations is that if he is convicted it will be an easy claim to an unfair trial.


Hey maybe he shouldn't been finger fucking his little cousin. This guy is a creep.


----------



## beenthere (Jul 18, 2012)

I just don't get why you lames are so caught up in something you know nothing about and has nothing to do with any of you.
You sound like a bunch of old fucking ladies at a beauty parlor!


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 18, 2012)

beenthere said:


> I just don't get why you lames are so caught up in something you know nothing about and has nothing to do with any of you.
> You sound like a bunch of old fucking ladies at a beauty parlor!


It's a current event, wrapped in with a current political issue. This is the politics forum, with a thread titled trayvan...
The whiny NorCal bitch forum is not on RIU, but if you want to start one just put it in the Toke n Talk forum.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 18, 2012)

beenthere said:


> I just don't get why you lames are so caught up in something you know nothing about and has nothing to do with any of you.
> You sound like a bunch of old fucking ladies at a beauty parlor!


What your hero Zimmerman is letting you down ...


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Hey maybe he shouldn't been finger fucking his little cousin. This guy is a creep.


yeah, for sure.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2012)

i would have been eating crow pretty hard if this thing turned the other way, but it looks like my initial suspicions about zimm are being confirmed more and more each day.

pathological liar at best, child molesting vigilante murderer at worst.

i still think manslaughter, either negligent or aggravated, is the right charge.


----------



## beenthere (Jul 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> What your hero Zimmerman is letting you down ...


Dude, I couldn't give a flying fuck about Trayvon or Zimmerman, that shit is for:


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 19, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Dude, I couldn't give a flying fuck about Trayvon or Zimmerman, that shit is for:


Stop reading/posting in this thread then. At least the old ladies want to give each other attention, whereas your opinion is truely worthless.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Stop reading/posting in this thread then. At least the old ladies want to give each other attention, whereas your opinion is truely worthless.


give him a chance, i bet he gives great grow advice.

i mean, just look at that avatar.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 19, 2012)

About those quotes in your sig, hilarious btw, I got 2 words...Neil Tyson, guy is incredible.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 19, 2012)

Being a snitch means nothing once you grow up and mature.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Dude, I couldn't give a flying fuck about Trayvon or Zimmerman, that shit is for:


As you keep posting in the thread that you don't give a flying fuck about... Does someone in your home force you to click on this thread ???? If not then why the fuck you keep coming in...


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Being a snitch means nothing once you grow up and mature.


They say snitches get stitches but then you ask yourself...would you rather get 12 stitches or 12 years..lol


----------



## beardo (Jul 19, 2012)

Did Zimmerman go on T.V. and say it was G-D's plan?
I thought the one where he went to the scene and reenacted the event was bad, but this is over the top- what's up with this guy?


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 19, 2012)

I have many doubts about Zimmer now.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 19, 2012)

beardo said:


> Did Zimmerman go on T.V. and say it was G-D's plan?
> I thought the one where he went to the scene and reenacted the event was bad, but this is over the top- what's up with this guy?


From what Iv heard his family arnt too fond of the darker skinned folk...sometimes religious nutballs with racist mentalities can get the two twisted...

At least he'll finally be able to get an "official" tattood teardrop under the eye. All his racist family would love that.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2012)

I think Zimmerman needed to get some help as a kid...now it may be too late. I wonder what kind of household did he grow up in. He seems creepy and crazy.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 19, 2012)

"It was THE gun"
"It was God's plan"
There you have it. Maybe he should plead insanity ?


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2012)

I guess the money stopped pouring in after people found out Zimwit liked fingering his little cousin... Now his lawyer is pimping him out on FOX.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 19, 2012)

Lawyers are almost as low as snitching punks.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Lawyers are almost as low as snitching punks.


This one seems to be. I try not to convict a whole occupation on the acts of others...but this O'Mara is starting to seem real slimy, grimy, and sleazy. Seems like he really just in it for the buck.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> This one seems to be. I try not to convict a whole occupation on the acts of others...but this O'Mara is starting to seem real slimy, grimy, and sleazy. Seems like he really just in it for the buck.


I'm sure there are a few who would not sell you out right away, but I bet they all can be persuaded.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 19, 2012)

You're gonna die tonight motherfucker!


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> You're gonna die tonight motherfucker!


Whats up Homie


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Whats up Homie


Im just quoting the interview. lol


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 19, 2012)

In my state you can bounty all wanted people. With no previous training or certification.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> In my state you can bounty all wanted people. With no previous training or certification.


Depends outperforms Bounty, I've found. cn


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Im just quoting the interview. lol


me too..ten


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> In my state you can bounty all wanted people. With no previous training or certification.


what does that have to do with this case ????


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> what does that have to do with this case ????


I was replying to gyroscope and uncle buck, on the previous page.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I was replying to gyroscope and uncle buck, on the previous page.


what 50 previous pages back ???lol


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> what 50 previous pages back ???lol


THIS*




Originally Posted by UncleBuck  
i wouldn't be this much of a dick, but who knows, maybe someone would be this much of a dick.


Do you know a wanted person


If you know the whereabouts of any wanted person, do not take action on your own!
Contact the Collin County Sheriff's Office Warrants Section at 972-547-5130 to provide
tips or the location of a wanted subject.

*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2012)

*Sean Hannity Unable To Stop Smiling While Talking About Shooting Death Of Black Teen*


----------



## Trolling (Jul 19, 2012)

londonfog said:


> They say snitches get stitches but then you ask yourself...would you rather get 12 stitches or 12 years..lol


Well I was more pointing that out to snitching on people you seen shoot someone or what not, I try not to get myself involved with any antics with friends too, as soon as I hit 18, I stopped doing anymore shannagins. Now if one of my friends or family murdered someone and I knew about it, I'd have to turn them in. Murdering someone that's not in self defense is wrong no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jul 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *Sean Hannity Unable To Stop Smiling While Talking About Shooting Death Of Black Teen*





UncleBuck said:


> race baiting is so cool.


...................


----------



## Trolling (Jul 20, 2012)

Some people smile when they get really nervous, ever seen scared straight? 



This case however, dunno what he has to be nervous about, unless the cameras scared him lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2012)

must have been you or someone else snitching, because i got a stern message from rolli as well.

wouldn't surprise me if you were off snitching.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 20, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> .. because i got a stern message from rolli as well.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2012)

[youtube]qY2e98XnqnU[/youtube]


Good ol' Christianity, taking the responsibility out of heinous acts since the beginning.

If there was a God and he made everyone _this goddamn stupid_, fuck that god and anyone who believes his shit.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 20, 2012)

Part of the insanity defense ?


----------



## doc111 (Jul 21, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> [youtube]qY2e98XnqnU[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Good ol' Christianity, taking the responsibility out of heinous acts since the beginning.
> ...


This has NOTHING to do with Christianity, God, Buddha, The Dalai Lama or any other religion! This is the American way Pad! Pass the buck, blame everybody and everything around you, without manning up to it. Right or wrong, Zimmerman pulled the trigger, not God! I highly doubt that "God" made him carry a gun or a knife. I think it's funny how you say "Good ol' Christianity, taking the responsibility out of heinous acts since the beginning." Christianity didn't take the responsiblity. Zimmerman passed the buck to "God" and "Christianity". Unfortunately, "God" isn't saying "Whoa buddy! This ain't about ME! This is about YOU!"


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 21, 2012)

very good post, "its their fault syndrome" is BS, its like fucking never never land up in this bitch


----------



## doc111 (Jul 21, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Part of the insanity defense ?


lmfao!!!!!!


Not a chance! It is ridiculously difficult to win with an insanity defense, even IF it were warranted, which I don't think it is in this case.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 21, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Part of the insanity defense ?





doc111 said:


> lmfao!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Not a chance! It is ridiculously difficult to win with an insanity defense, even IF it were warranted, which I don't think it is in this case.


I know.........G-D made me do it.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 21, 2012)

doc111 said:


> This has NOTHING to do with Christianity, God, Buddha, The Dalai Lama or any other religion! This is the American way Pad! Pass the buck, blame everybody and everything around you, without manning up to it. Right or wrong, Zimmerman pulled the trigger, not God! I highly doubt that "God" made him carry a gun or a knife. I think it's funny how you say "Good ol' Christianity, taking the responsibility out of heinous acts since the beginning." Christianity didn't take the responsiblity. Zimmerman passed the buck to "God" and "Christianity". Unfortunately, "God" isn't saying "Whoa buddy! This ain't about ME! This is about YOU!"


But Doc Zimmerman said it was Gods plan, so if Zimmerman said it ...It must be true..God must really hate skittles


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 21, 2012)

londonfog said:


> But Doc Zimmerman said it was Gods plan, so if Zimmerman said it ...It must be true..God must really hate skittles


It's the ice tea.....


----------



## londonfog (Jul 21, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> It's the ice tea.....


no God loves icetea..its in the bible


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2012)

Skittlephrenia. cn


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2012)

londonfog said:


> no God loves icetea..its in the bible




Sweet or Un-sweetened?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Sweet or Un-sweetened?


with milk and honey. cn


----------



## londonfog (Jul 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> with milk and honey. cn


lol...you know your bible..lol


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Jul 21, 2012)

So how many of us are actually from florida? I know someone that knew the kid


----------



## Trolling (Jul 21, 2012)

I am but I don't hang out with teenagers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2012)

PaulN'Chuck said:


> So how many of us are actually from florida? I know someone that knew the kid


did he have good weed?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2012)

I am from the mob rules state


----------



## desert dude (Jul 21, 2012)

PaulN'Chuck said:


> So how many of us are actually from florida? I know someone that knew the kid


so, what was he like? i assume you mean trayon?


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> did he have good weed?


Zimmerman could've scored off him and everything would've been fucking rosey. 

Skunk #1 cures all.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 21, 2012)

desert dude said:


> so, what was he like? i assume you mean trayon?


I hear he was a cool guy. Some jerk killed him though


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 21, 2012)

Good people die every day....
It's bad, but shit's gonna happen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2012)

hi, jack fate!


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *Sean Hannity Unable To Stop Smiling While Talking About Shooting Death Of Black Teen*


Haha. That's great.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> Haha. That's great.


credit goes to the onion.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 22, 2012)

doc111 said:


> This has NOTHING to do with Christianity, God, Buddha, The Dalai Lama or any other religion! This is the American way Pad! Pass the buck, blame everybody and everything around you, without manning up to it. Right or wrong, Zimmerman pulled the trigger, not God! I highly doubt that "God" made him carry a gun or a knife. I think it's funny how you say "Good ol' Christianity, taking the responsibility out of heinous acts since the beginning." Christianity didn't take the responsiblity. Zimmerman passed the buck to "God" and "Christianity". Unfortunately, "God" isn't saying "Whoa buddy! This ain't about ME! This is about YOU!"


Yeah, thinking you are missing a little bit of the spectrum of George Zimmerman as well. To say the least, haha.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 23, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> Yeah, thinking you are missing a little bit of the spectrum of George Zimmerman as well. To say the least, haha.


What do you mean? I don't actually KNOW the guy, do you? If so, please enlighten us.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> What do you mean? I don't actually KNOW the guy, do you? If so, please enlighten us.


Who'd actually admit to knowing that psycho these days?


----------



## doc111 (Jul 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Who'd actually admit to knowing that psycho these days?


I can't say I blame anyone for distancing themselves from Zimmerman. Still, he's a human being (albeit an apparently stupid one) and I TRY not to make snap judgements about others based on news clips and snippets. He REALLY should've kept his fucking mouth shut from the beginning and he probably wouldn't be in quite as much trouble as he's in now. Every interview the guy does makes him look even worse. He needs to fire his attorney if he's being advised to do some of this shit! lol!


----------



## londonfog (Jul 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I can't say I blame anyone for distancing themselves from Zimmerman. Still, he's a human being (albeit an apparently stupid one) and I TRY not to make snap judgements about others based on news clips and snippets. He REALLY should've kept his fucking mouth shut from the beginning and he probably wouldn't be in quite as much trouble as he's in now. Every interview the guy does makes him look even worse. He needs to fire his attorney if he's being advised to do some of this shit! lol!


Dude it was Gods plan.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Dude it was Gods plan.


And that was the moment Zimmerman descended to madness and totally lost any minuscule of faith I had in him.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 23, 2012)

omg did you guys read that shit about Trayvan Martin on google today?


----------



## doc111 (Jul 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Dude it was Gods plan.


I suppose if you believe in "God", he's kinda right, isn't he? I mean, it happened, therefore it was "God's plan". Doesn't mean that God "approves" or that God "made him do it".


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I suppose if you believe in "God", he's kinda right, isn't he? I mean, it happened, therefore it was "God's plan". Doesn't mean that God "approves" or that God "made him do it".


classic, christian excuse for immoral and unethical behavior . .. . fear and anger, takes the driver seat, and compassion and understanding / acceptance get gagged and stuffed in the trunk


----------



## doc111 (Jul 23, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> classic, christian excuse for immoral and unethical behavior . .. . fear and anger, takes the driver seat, and compassion and understanding / acceptance get gagged and stuffed in the trunk


To be fair, it's not just Christians, it's society at large. Nobody wants to own up to their own mistakes. "God" just becomes a convenient excuse for some.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> To be fair, it's not just Christians, it's society at large. Nobody wants to own up to their own mistakes. "God" just becomes a convenient excuse for some.


only way to live life is to except your self and that means know ing what you do, why you did it, and why you would do it or not do it again , i hate excuse makers so much, i wish they'd get punched in the face every time they made an excuse , thats not very nice but i hate excuses


----------



## londonfog (Jul 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> I suppose if you believe in "God", he's kinda right, isn't he? I mean, it happened, therefore it was "God's plan". Doesn't mean that God "approves" or that God "made him do it".


 David Berkowitz kinda said the same thing. He just spelled it backwards "Dog". It was the dog or god plan..Hearing that I don't say "he's kinda right, isn't he?"...I say CrAZyyyY


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 23, 2012)

i think he just means in Z;s head, he thinks this, and imho it just goes mroe to the fact that hes is insane to a degree


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 23, 2012)

ya i think hes not all there, if you cant see the paranoid delusional context that Z decided that Martin was a threat . . . . it was all in his head and it still is, but instead of owning up to what happened its" gods plan"


----------



## londonfog (Jul 23, 2012)

Indiana Bones said:


> Has there been a psychiatric evaluation on Zimmy or is that your uneducated guess? Fucking hack.


He did fail his psyc evaluation test for the police dept


----------



## doc111 (Jul 23, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> only way to live life is to except your self and that means know ing what you do, why you did it, and why you would do it or not do it again , i hate excuse makers so much, i wish they'd get punched in the face every time they made an excuse , thats not very nice but i hate excuses


I'm not too big on excuses either. Sometimes there are extenuating circumstances but even then a man should just own up and try not to put yourself in that situation again. 



Indiana Bones said:


> I hate excuses also. Those who excused Trayvon Martin for being a punk need to be focused on also.


I know neither of them, so I cannot make a judgement about either one.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 23, 2012)

Indiana Bones said:


> That may be, but the fact he believes in God doesn't make him "crazy".


Oh I now see what you are saying... you right.. he not crazy believing in God..He crazy for thinking its gods plan


----------



## londonfog (Jul 23, 2012)

Indiana Bones said:


> Right. Good job.


Can I add that Michelle Bachmann is crazy in the same way..


----------



## londonfog (Jul 23, 2012)

....


----------



## doc111 (Jul 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> David Berkowitz kinda said the same thing. He just spelled it backwards "Dog". It was the dog or god plan..Hearing that I don't say "he's kinda right, isn't he?"...I say CrAZyyyY


 *Sigh*


----------



## doc111 (Jul 23, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Can I add that Michelle Bachmann is crazy in the same way..


Nancy Pelosi?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2012)

awww, jack fate is back. again.

he should take a hint.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 24, 2012)

Bump for Trayvon, we can't let his memory die...lol...


----------



## beenthere (Sep 9, 2012)

nontheist said:


> Unclebuck I can work a 16 come home take care of my land, drink a few beers, smoke a joint, F my old lady like a porn star and still have time to school your ass. Get a job then we can have a dick measuring contest.


I can do all that too, well, except maybe the first part!


----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 9, 2012)

Unclebuck
is that you?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 9, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Bump for Trayvon, we can't let his memory die...lol...


Zimmerman will be thinking about him when the boys in ajil are making man pudding of/in his ass

SYG law defense was not allowed . . . idiot asked for a new judge really got screwed . . . .


----------



## nontheist (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ChesusRice (Sep 9, 2012)

beenthere said:


> I can do all that too, well, except maybe the first part!


unclebuck?


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 9, 2012)

Where the fuck....?????


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2012)

The thread ... it lives. cn


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 14, 2012)

This is still alive?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> This is still alive?


no, it's pretty dead.

mitt romney will be along to baptize it soon.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 1, 2012)

bump for new trial shit

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/post/george-zimmermans-dna-problem/2012/09/30/40605a58-0a46-11e2-a10c-fa5a255a9258_blog.html



"George Zimmerman is in a bloody mess. The killer of Trayvon Martin claims that he was in a life-and-death struggle with the unarmed teenager. But DNA tests are not exactly bearing that out. Yes, they prove the two were in close proximity. One stain on the shirt that Trayvon wore underneath the hoodie was a DNA match to Zimmerman. But these tests raise more questions about (or poke more holes in) Zimmerman&#8217;s story.
Despite claims that Trayvon grabbed Zimmerman&#8217;s gun, Trayvon&#8217;s DNA was not found on the weapon or its holster. Despite claims that Trayvon pummeled Zimmerman in the face and the head, *none of Zimmerman&#8217;s DNA was found on Trayvon&#8217;s hoodie. Not even on the cuffs or the sleeves.*"


fucking sinkholes . . . .

prediction- some zimmerman sympathizer complains about a dead thread being revived . . . .all i have to say is he aint in jail yet


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> prediction- some zimmerman sympathizer complains about a dead thread being revived . . . .all i have to say is he aint in jail yet


fuckit. 

the courts cant be trusted to handle this shit, since he's a white/hispanic and everybody knows those white/hispanics run the court systems. plus they are all like doctors and lawyers and shit, so you know they gotta be up to somethin. 

we should just do it the old fashioned way and let the media tell us what to think, then we should all go down to zim's house and beat him to death with a shovel. 

ill bring snacks.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 1, 2012)

old fashion . .i think thats how it works everyday . . . . .i simply never believed Zimmerman because his story along with fallacy to which why he was justified to chase down that boy was illogical


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 1, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> fuckit.
> 
> the courts cant be trusted to handle this shit, since he's a white/hispanic and everybody knows those white/hispanics run the court systems. plus they are all like doctors and lawyers and shit, so you know they gotta be up to somethin.
> 
> ...


i'll bring the weed. i've got a fair amount right now.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll bring the weed. i've got a fair amount right now.


done and done! i got a trenching tool thats just right for mushin faces up (you gotta use a shovel or it aint legal and proper like) 

we can git lit up and show that dirty whatever racial epithet works on him... 

wait what? 

ohh yeah shovels. 

i like shovels. 

and doritos.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Oct 1, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> done and done! i got a trenching tool thats just right for mushin faces up (you gotta use a shovel or it aint legal and proper like)
> 
> we can git lit up and show that dirty whatever racial epithet works on him...
> 
> ...


Then the "latinos" and honkeys repeat the cycle of attrition, Heinlen style. Victory is mine!


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 1, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Then the "latinos" and honkeys repeat the cycle of attrition, Heinlen style. Victory is mine!


thats not a problem, since he is the only "white/hispanic" on the planet he aint got nobody to rabble rouse for him. 

ohh if only he had some racial pressure group on his side.... 

then he could kill all the damned skittles eaters he wished. 

everybody focuses on martin's blackness when his real crime was skittles. 

FUCKING SKITTLES! 

m&m's are where it's at, and reese's pieces. who the fuck likes skittles? he was just asking for it!


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Oct 1, 2012)

Skittles are vegan, I'm down with that. Those Sour Skittles are the shit when when you smoke yourself stupid high. Am I the only one who gets cravings for sour while high?


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 1, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> thats not a problem, since he is the only "white/hispanic" on the planet he aint got nobody to rabble rouse for him.
> 
> ohh if only he had some racial pressure group on his side....
> 
> ...


Not to put too fine a point on this but the skittles were for his little brother. The reason he went to the store in the first place. I'm assuming it was an excuse to talk to his girlfriend without interruption. Who knows.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Not to put too fine a point on this but the skittles were for his little brother. The reason he went to the store in the first place. I'm assuming it was an excuse to talk to his girlfriend without interruption. Who knows.


i thought the iced tea was for his brother.

but yes. i imagine that since he kept talking to his girlfriend after he lost zimm until about a minute before he was murdered, he was just trying to talk to her without any audience. thinking back to myself at that age, that seems perfectly reasonable.

it's clear that zimm went looking for martin and not the other way around. why else would zimm tell dispatch to have the cops call him for his location rather than meet at the location he described earlier?


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought the iced tea was for his brother.
> 
> but yes. i imagine that since he kept talking to his girlfriend after he lost zimm until about a minute before he was murdered, he was just trying to talk to her without any audience. thinking back to myself at that age, that seems perfectly reasonable.
> 
> it's clear that zimm went looking for martin and not the other way around. why else would zimm tell dispatch to have the cops call him for his location rather than meet at the location he described earlier?


They both were according to the brother. But the topic was skittles so I omitted it.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 2, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Not to put too fine a point on this but the skittles were for his little brother. The reason he went to the store in the first place. I'm assuming it was an excuse to talk to his girlfriend without interruption. Who knows.


corrupting the youth? acting as a strawman buyer for his younger brother, acquiring dangerous unapproved foodstuffs which are not on the Bloomberg Ailimentaria Codex? 

is there no depths to which this rascal will not sink!!!???!!!


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 2, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> They both were according to the brother. But the topic was skittles so I omitted it.


perhaps you would like to tell the commission exactly *how large* was this iced tea? 

and i remind you, you are under oath.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 2, 2012)

LOL Not finding DNA proves NOTHING. Spin lack of evidence to insinuate some kind of guilt.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> LOL Not finding DNA proves NOTHING. Spin lack of evidence to insinuate some kind of guilt.


If you fire a gun barehanded, you've on average only a 25% chance of leaving DNA behind...it's not as 100% as they make it out to be.

EDIT: One of the tags for this thread is "UB = race traitor", lol.


----------



## desert dude (Oct 2, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> If you fire a gun barehanded, you've on average only a 25% chance of leaving DNA behind...it's not as 100% as they make it out to be.
> 
> EDIT: One of the tags for this thread is "UB = race traitor", lol.


Where do you find the tags?


----------



## timbo123 (Oct 2, 2012)

Desert dude... the tags are down near the bottom... under the reply box


----------



## desert dude (Oct 2, 2012)

timbo123 said:


> Desert dude... the tags are down near the bottom... under the reply box


Thanks!

That is pretty funny. Wonder who made the tag for UB? Me mentioning it will drive UB to accuse me of all sorts of vile things, of course, and might even drive him over to stormfront for reading material.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 2, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> If you fire a gun barehanded, you've on average only a 25% chance of leaving DNA behind...it's not as 100% as they make it out to be.
> 
> EDIT: One of the tags for this thread is "UB = race traitor", lol.


only a 25% chance? 

a colt 1911 is designed to rip your weenis off every time you shoot. to encourage trigger discipline i assume. 

a 1911 ups the chance of leaving DNA on your gun to around 130%.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 2, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> only a 25% chance?
> 
> a colt 1911 is designed to rip your weenis off every time you shoot. to encourage trigger discipline i assume.
> 
> a 1911 ups the chance of leaving DNA on your gun to around 130%.


I'm sorry but even when using a PCR it's still a very low chance of transferring usable DNA.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 2, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> I'm sorry but even when using a PCR it's still a very low chance of transferring usable DNA.


shoot a 1911 then we will talk homey. 

youll also learn what your weenis is. 

and how much it hurts when the hammer bites it off. 

and how long it bleeds afterwards. 

and how hard it is to scrape human flesh out of the sliderails of a pistol. 

a 1911 is like a guru among firearms. it says little, but teaches so much. thats why we love them still. 

lessons on the vulnerability of the weenis is only the first part of the 1911's gita. 

later you learn about the hazards of the bushing spring and it's desire for freedom. 

so many lessons all without a single word. truly john browning was a wise gunmaker.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 2, 2012)

LOL hazards of the Bushing spring indeed. Watch one of them suckers go 50 feet when you turn that bushing. LOL good times!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 2, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> LOL Not finding DNA proves NOTHING. Spin lack of evidence to insinuate some kind of guilt.


not finding what dna and where proves nothing?

also when he has to prove he was in mortal danger , id say every bit of information that corroborates his story no matter how miniscule would help, as his whole case revolves around being in mortal danger, first it was the beating that required no more than avg medical treatment(stickes advil) and then it was he grabbed my gun . . . . he has to prove these things to be true

so its all circumstantial and it all matters as we only have one real witness and he is biased as whether or not it was justified, he thinks it was, that is obvious


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 3, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> also when he has to prove he was in mortal danger


Which TV show did you watch that makes you think this? He doesn't have to PROVE he was in mortal danger, he only has to feel like he was in danger. Which he has already stated, so that part is already proven, done, finished.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 3, 2012)

ya i dont think thats how the law works, between murder 2 and not murder 2 he has to prove his defense

its has to be shown without a doubt that if he had not shot Martin he would have been gravely injured and or killed

and that has not been proven 

he hasnt proven anything except that he chased down a skittles buying kids with a gun and shot him


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2012)

lol, zimmbitch has to take the stand and explain his 7 different versions of what happened that night. 

whatever happens, i want to see him explain those many varying accounts. it promises to be a hoot.


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Oct 3, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya i dont think thats how the law works, between murder 2 and not murder 2 he has to prove his defense
> 
> its has to be shown without a doubt that if he had not shot Martin he would have been gravely injured and or killed
> 
> ...


This is a weird angle. I don't understand why Skittles wants to buy kids. Also, Skittles (the slaver) did this, by force, with a gun? How horrible! Dude, I would've shot Skittles too, if I saw him doing that shit. :curse:


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 3, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya i dont think thats how the law works, between murder 2 and not murder 2 he has to prove his defense
> 
> its has to be shown without a doubt that if he had not shot Martin he would have been gravely injured and or killed
> 
> ...


It's is wonderful that you don't "think" this is how the law works, but alas that is how it works. He doesn't have to prove he would have been injured, it is IMPOSSIBLE to prove a negative.

Let me make you an example of proving a negative.

Have you stopped beating your kids yet?



The Law:

Essentially the defendant has to meet an objective standard of showing that using force was necessary and that he or she had an immediate fear  of death or serious bodily harm.

You can't prove me wrong, can't do it, no one can do it, because I am 100% correct on this sammy.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 3, 2012)

Canna Sylvan said:


> This is a weird angle. I don't understand why Skittles wants to buy kids. Also, Skittles (the slaver) did this, by force, with a gun? How horrible! Dude, I would've shot Skittles too, if I saw him doing that shit. :curse:


sammy is trying to downplay martin's nefarious activites by couching them in innocuous terms. 

he was a SKITTLES PUSHER! and a strawman buyer of DANGEROUS ILLEGAL LARGE BEVERAGES!! and he intended to give these filthy things TO CHILDREN!!!!!!!

he's lucky zimmerman got to him before bloomberg did.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya i dont think thats how the law works, between murder 2 and not murder 2 he has to prove his defense
> 
> its has to be shown without a doubt that if he had not shot Martin he would have been gravely injured and or killed
> 
> ...


No, he has to prove that he BELIEVED, reasonably, he would be gravely injured or killed.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 4, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> No, he has to prove that he BELIEVED, reasonably, he would be gravely injured or killed.


if that iced tea was one of the arizona tallboys, martin prolly threatened to open it and give zimmie the diabeetus.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


> if that iced tea was one of the arizona tallboys, martin prolly threatened to open it and give zimmie the diabeetus.


Lol. Now we come back to perception and 12 people's opinion on what their perception might have been.

Not defending either side here. Just reminded me of a Padwan discussion involving the belief in a Creator.


----------



## beardo (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JJ9Fg0VctI
[youtube]4JJ9Fg0VctI[/youtube]


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 1, 2013)

beardo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JJ9Fg0VctI
> [youtube]4JJ9Fg0VctI[/youtube]


[video=youtube;Nh7UgAprdpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh7UgAprdpM[/video]


..................


----------



## beardo (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anyone think they should appoint Zimmerman sheriff or at least president of the neighborhood watch? 
At least he is proactive in preventing crime


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 1, 2013)

WTF? It LIVES!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2013)

budlover13 said:


> WTF? It LIVES!


Lately folks have been generating Trayvon threads that at once descended into non-topical and surprisingly acrimonious mudflinging. You missed some real fun, /facepalm. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2013)

budlover13 said:


> WTF? It LIVES!


WTF?

you LIVE!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Lately folks have been generating Trayvon threads that at once descended into non-topical and surprisingly acrimonious mudflinging. You missed some real fun, /facepalm. cn


that one yesterday was fresh hell.

it wasn't a thread about the zimmerman case, it was a smear thread, a platform for one very racist member who didn't have a friggin' clue about even a single fact of the case.

glad you closed it, i needed to harvest but didn't want to miss any good sigs.


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that one yesterday was fresh hell.
> 
> it wasn't a thread about the zimmerman case, it was a smear thread, a platform for one very racist member who didn't have a friggin' clue about even a single fact of the case.
> 
> glad you closed it, i needed to harvest but didn't want to miss any good sigs.


You lie, it was AWESOME!


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, been pretty busy as of late


----------



## Doer (Jun 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Lately folks have been generating Trayvon threads that at once descended into non-topical and surprisingly acrimonious mudflinging. You missed some real fun, /facepalm. cn


Reposted without permission....

The killer of Tray Martin, was on Temazepam "_aggressiveness,_ _hallucinations,_ and other serious symptoms. The U.S. National Library of Medicine

and Addreal. causes _worsening mental or mood problems (eg, aggression, anxiety, delusions, depression, hallucination, hostility),_ according to Drugs.com.

So, plenty of dirty secrets here. But, reality is a gansta wannabe on pot, typical teenager these days, coming home and being confronted by an mental patient with self describe vigilante delusions that had already made a racial judgment.(they always get away, he said to 911. They?) But, how many other Watchers were there? Any meetings? Any guidelines? An actual Watch established......????

None so far in that burg. These drugs say big warnings about heavy equipment and if 9mm ACP is not heavy equipment, then nothing is. So, a koo-koo starts a confrontation with the wrong guy, now dead. Murder.

How do I know? I am a patient of drugs like this and the FAA will not let me fly with the big boys, anymore. And they are quite correct, I think. It all goes well in airplanes and then does not suddenly. 

Just like in this armed Neighborhood Watch. If you are just watching you don't need to be armed. If you are emotional unstable, your reactions cannot be predicted by your own self.


----------



## BaroqueObammer (Oct 15, 2013)

never forget


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 15, 2013)

BaroqueObammer said:


> never forget


Not to attack crackers in the dark cos they might be better armed than you?


----------



## BaroqueObammer (Oct 15, 2013)

Harrekin said:


> Not to attack crackers in the dark cos they might be better armed than you?


haha at least one died amiright?


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 15, 2013)

Doer said:


> Reposted without permission....
> 
> The killer of Tray Martin, was on Temazepam "_aggressiveness,&#8221;_ _&#8220;hallucinations,&#8221;_ and other serious symptoms. The U.S. National Library of Medicine
> 
> ...


dude, really? 

WTF?


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;bF-Ax5E8EJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF-Ax5E8EJc[/video]


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 16, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> dude, really?
> 
> WTF?


Yeah, most 9mm won't even penetrate a car windshield.


----------



## desert dude (Oct 16, 2013)

This thread is a blast from the past! There is no "ACP" in 9mm, Harrekin.

Zimmerman was acquitted by reason of self defense, I think, i.e. no murder occurred. It was several months ago, so I could be wrong. 

I am sure Marie of Romania will be along with some damning evidence and arguments that the jury wanted to convict Zimmerman but were prevented from doing so because Zimmerman was, in fact, not guilty. Imagine that, acquittal of an innocent man, what a horrific outcome.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Oct 16, 2013)

does anybody know how many euphemisms for revenge that black people have, go ahead just guess.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 16, 2013)

desert dude said:


> This thread is a blast from the past! There is no "ACP" in 9mm, Harrekin.
> 
> Zimmerman was acquitted by reason of self defense, I think, i.e. no murder occurred. It was several months ago, so I could be wrong.
> 
> I am sure Marie of Romania will be along with some damning evidence and arguments that the jury wanted to convict Zimmerman but were prevented from doing so because Zimmerman was, in fact, not guilty. Imagine that, acquittal of an innocent man, what a horrific outcome.


still too racist to use the term innocent correctly, eh?

there's a difference between innocent and barely not guilty of manslaughter.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 16, 2013)

NevaSmokedOut said:


> does anybody know how many euphemisms for revenge that black people have, go ahead just guess.


Racially segregated euphemisms?

Seriously?


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 16, 2013)

Doer said:


> Reposted without permission....
> 
> The killer of Tray Martin, was on Temazepam "_aggressiveness,_ _hallucinations,_ and other serious symptoms. The U.S. National Library of Medicine
> 
> ...



Church is in


----------



## desert dude (Oct 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> still too racist to use the term innocent correctly, eh?
> 
> there's a difference between innocent and barely not guilty of manslaughter.


Yeah, it is the difference of sleeping in your own bed that night, or bunking with bubba.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 16, 2013)

desert dude said:


> Yeah, it is the difference of sleeping in your own bed that night, or bunking with bubba.


wrong again.

innocent and not guilty both go home to sleep in their own bed.


----------



## ChesusRice (Oct 16, 2013)

desert dude said:


> This thread is a blast from the past! There is no "ACP" in 9mm, Harrekin.
> 
> .


.380acp is in fact a 9mm short


----------



## desert dude (Oct 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> wrong again.
> 
> innocent and not guilty both go home to sleep in their own bed.


So, are you innocent of child molestation, or just not guilty?


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 17, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> .380acp is in fact a 9mm short


ACP stands for Automatic Colt Pistol, it has NOTHING to do with being a shortened version and everything to do with the type of pistol it was used in.

Doer was wrong in suggesting that there existed such a thing as a 9mm ACP round. There isn't. The .380 ACP is NEVER referred to as a 9mm ACP, not ever.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 17, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> .380acp is in fact a 9mm short


no it is not. 
the 380 acp is unrelated to the european 9mm family of cartridges, it was designed from the ground up by john browing specifically for his line of semi automatic pistols in 1907. 
in europe the .380acp is called the 9mm Browning, 9mm corto, 9mm kurz, etc. 

the 9mm most commonly used is the Parabellum, often called the 9mm Luger or the 9x19 mm designed in 1908, and thats what zimmerman used. 

the two rounds are NOT compatible.

there is also a .357 sig, 38 special, 357 magnum, 28 super auto, 38 S&W, the 38 Colt New police, 357 maximum, 35 remington, 9mm makarov, a 9mm largo, and a few other obsolete or rarely used cartridges which also use a .380/9mm bore.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Oct 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> still too racist to use the term innocent correctly, eh?
> 
> there's a difference between innocent and barely not guilty of manslaughter.


There sure is a difference. There *IS *a verdict of "innocent", while the verdict of "barely not guilty of manslaughter" only exists in the deluded minds of male liberals with arms like 8 year old girls and a fathomable fear of basic division.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Oct 17, 2013)

BossHoggins said:


> A .380 ACP absolutely is a short 9mm! My Beretta .380 is stamped as "CAL. 9 Short"
> 
> Just like a .40 is a short 10mm.. In fact, us 10mm Auto owners call the .40 S&W round the ".40 short and weak"
> 
> Sure, you probably can't/shouldn't cross feed it.. but that doesn't change what it is.


Assuming Kynes is correct, which is almost always safe to do, I think you're incorrect. How can it be a short 9mm if it was designed a year before that round existed? Wouldn't it be more likely that the 9mm is a longer copy of the ACP?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2013)

MuyLocoNC said:


> There sure is a difference. There *IS *a verdict of "innocent", while the verdict of "barely not guilty of manslaughter" only exists in the deluded minds of male liberals with arms like 8 year old girls and a fathomable fear of basic division.


and zimmy did not get the innocent verdict.

he got not guilty (of manslaughter), and just barely at that.


----------



## BossHoggins (Oct 17, 2013)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Assuming Kynes is correct, which is almost always safe to do, I think you're incorrect. How can it be a short 9mm if it was designed a year before that round existed? Wouldn't it be more likely that the 9mm is a longer copy of the ACP?


I deleted my post because I forgot I was in the Politics section.. but since you caught me.. 

A .380 is a short 9. There are no 2 ways about it. Like I mentioned, it's even stamped on the side of my .380 as a 9 Short. Now, whether the .380 came before the 9mm or not, I couldn't tell you. I'd have to look it up. That still doesn't change the fact that the .380 ACP is well known as a short 9.


----------



## BossHoggins (Oct 17, 2013)

MuyLocoNC said:


> There sure is a difference. There *IS *a verdict of "innocent", while the verdict of "barely not guilty of manslaughter" only exists in the deluded minds of male liberals with arms like 8 year old girls and a fathomable fear of basic division.


Since I'm here.. I'll mention that I heard an interview with a judge who was asked how many times he gives out a verdict of innocent. After he chuckled, he said there is no such thing. Just guilty and not guilty. Nobody in court is innocent.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Oct 17, 2013)

BossHoggins said:


> Since I'm here.. I'll mention that I heard an interview with a judge who was asked how many times he gives out a verdict of innocent. After he chuckled, he said there is no such thing. Just guilty and not guilty. Nobody in court is innocent.


I was going to make that point in my post as well since it completely negates the point of the nitwit who liked your post. Jurors can ONLY come back with Guilty or Not Guilty, so it isn't a stigma as UB is trying to allude. A judge CAN use the term "innocent of all charges", but it is rare. What you won't ever hear is "barely not guilty". 

Tell us again how it was barely, when it was a unanimous decision? I would think "barely" would be reserved for a defendant who goes through a trial, gets a hung jury and THEN gets a "not guilty". Seems like a unanimous "not guilty", right out of the gate, is a slam dunk. Especially on a trial where there was so much pressure from slobbering, half-witted lawyer wannabes to find him guilty. The jury wasn't sequestered, they saw the entire media blitz and they STILL let him off Scott free.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 17, 2013)

BossHoggins said:


> I deleted my post because I forgot I was in the Politics section.. but since you caught me..
> 
> A .380 is a short 9. There are no 2 ways about it. Like I mentioned, it's even stamped on the side of my .380 as a 9 Short. Now, whether the .380 came before the 9mm or not, I couldn't tell you. I'd have to look it up. That still doesn't change the fact that the .380 ACP is well known as a short 9.


the 380 ACP is NOT a shortened 9mm parabellum. 

the name "9mm Short" is used occaisionally in europe as a marketing ploy, since most european nations have laws barring private ownership of guns chambered for "Military rounds". 

if you see a 380 acp headstamped as 9 short, then it's shitty european ammo. it will be substandard shit useful only for plinking.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 17, 2013)

BossHoggins said:


> Since I'm here.. I'll mention that I heard an interview with a judge who was asked how many times he gives out a verdict of innocent. After he chuckled, he said there is no such thing. Just guilty and not guilty. Nobody in court is innocent.


au contraire. 

fatty arbuckle recieved a verdict of Not Guilty, followed by a statement from the jury and the judge that he was 100% innocent and the charges where horseshit.

he was still ruined by assholes like bucky who always want to see somebody fall.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2013)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Tell us again how it was barely


they deliberated for 12 hours and then asked for instructions on manslaughter.

it was basically a case of 5 jurors, 2 of whom initially also wanted manslaughter, pressuring one juror to make the same decision.

happens all the time in cases. juror pressure is a very real phenomenon.*

i could cite the asch conformity experiments, but that's a bit above the pay grade of a guy who hangs curtains for a living.



MuyLocoNC said:


> The jury wasn't sequestered, they saw the entire media blitz and they STILL let him off Scott free.


and then again there's your complete and utter aversion to reality and facts.

how you tie your shoes in the morning without adult supervision is a mystery to all of us.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 17, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> the 380 ACP is NOT a shortened 9mm parabellum.
> 
> the name "9mm Short" is used occaisionally in europe as a marketing ploy, since most european nations have laws barring private ownership of guns chambered for "Military rounds".
> 
> if you see a 380 acp headstamped as 9 short, then it's shitty european ammo. it will be substandard shit useful only for plinking.


You guys are fucking ghey when it comes to guns. 

Take a callipers... the round has a 9mm diameter. 

Everyone wins! 

No need to be too pacific about it


----------



## smokinafatty (Oct 17, 2013)

Trayvan? Where can I buy me a Trayvan? Is it 4x4?


----------



## ChesusRice (Oct 17, 2013)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I was going to make that point in my post as well since it completely negates the point of the nitwit who liked your post. Jurors can ONLY come back with Guilty or Not Guilty, so it isn't a stigma as UB is trying to allude. A judge CAN use the term "innocent of all charges", but it is rare. What you won't ever hear is "barely not guilty".
> 
> Tell us again how it was barely, when it was a unanimous decision? I would think "barely" would be reserved for a defendant who goes through a trial, gets a hung jury and THEN gets a "not guilty". Seems like a unanimous "not guilty", right out of the gate, is a slam dunk. Especially on a trial where there was so much pressure from slobbering, half-witted lawyer wannabes to find him guilty. The jury wasn't sequestered, they saw the entire media blitz and they STILL let him off Scott free.


Yes I am sure OJ was "Innocent" of killing two white people with the not guilty verdict he got
And I am sure those 3 white cops were "Innocent" not beating Rodney King with the original not guilty verdict they got


----------



## ChesusRice (Oct 17, 2013)

Harrekin said:


> You guys are fucking ghey when it comes to guns.
> 
> Take a callipers... the round has a 9mm diameter.
> 
> ...


arguing over ACP 
Automatic Colt Pistol


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 17, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> arguing over ACP
> Automatic Colt Pistol


Meh, it's a shorter 9mm cartridge...

Everything else is semantics that only Americans care about.


----------



## BossHoggins (Oct 17, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> the 380 ACP is NOT a shortened 9mm parabellum.
> 
> the name "9mm Short" is used occaisionally in europe as a marketing ploy, since most european nations have laws barring private ownership of guns chambered for "Military rounds".
> 
> if you see a 380 acp headstamped as 9 short, then it's shitty european ammo. it will be substandard shit useful only for plinking.


This is why I don't like to post in politics.

.380 ACP is synonymous with 9 short whether you like it or not. A rose by any other name is still a rose.

And for the record, the 9x19 was designed by Georg Luger and introduced by DWM in 1902 for use in the Luger semi auto pistol, and I would assume that since Browning was the badass he was.. he likely knew about it when Colt introduced the 9x17 .380 ACP in 1908. Looks to me as if it is a shortened 9 after all. That would explain why it's so commonly known as a 9 Short. Go figure! You keep saying it's not.. but I see this as how can it not be?

As far as the stamp on the cartridge itself goes, it's really foolish to say that the naming convention on the case has anything at all to do with the quality of the round more so than the company that produced it. By this logic, is my Beretta 'substandard shit' because it has 9 Short stamped into it? I hardly think so. If you were to buy 10mm ammo, it's all stamped 10mm, yet most companies use the "FBI Lite" loading because of guns like the Glock that don't have full chamber support. Unless you knew which companies made the full power round, it'd be a shot in the dark. Again, it doesn't matter what's stamped on it. What matters is who made it.

In any case, I think it's pretty clear, so.. I'm gonna call it quits on this. The .380 ACP AKA 9 Short is a shortened 9x19. You are just gonna have to live with it.

Edit on history for clarification.


----------



## ChesusRice (Oct 17, 2013)

Glocks make good grenades


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 17, 2013)

Harrekin said:


> You guys are fucking ghey when it comes to guns.
> 
> Take a callipers... the round has a 9mm diameter.
> 
> ...


quoth the irishman who's holster has laid empty far too long. 


if you arent specific about what kind of ammo you cram in your gun, everybody will have to start calling you Stumpy.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 17, 2013)

BossHoggins said:


> This is why I don't like to post in politics.
> 
> .380 ACP is synonymous with 9 short whether you like it or not. A rose by any other name is still a rose.
> 
> ...



my source says your wrong and that the 9mm parabellum/luger was released in 1908, AFTER the 1907 debut of Browning's .380. 

~ Speer Reloading Manual 14th edition, 2007

other sources list 1902 for the 9mm luger/parabellum, others say 1904, but in the end, i gotta go with my reloading manuals. they are thus far always right, as proved by my current count of Ten Fingers.


----------



## BossHoggins (Oct 18, 2013)

I know.. I called it quits, so I'll at least keep it short.

Pictures of a 1902 DWM Luger in 9mm Parabellum that were made for and sent to the US for evaluation. Included in the info is the serial number convention they used.

"In September 1902 DWM began to manufacture the 9mm Luger within the 22000-22999 and included in this group are the 02 American Eagle, the 02 Commercial, the late 9mm commerical carbine, the 1902 American Eagle Cartridge Counter 22401-22450 and the 1902 Danzig Luger.""

http://www.phoenixinvestmentarms.com/History Book/907CC02.htm

But hey, good job ignoring all of the other info you dug up saying anything but what you stubbornly cling to for absolutely no reason in favor of 1 source.

Gotta love the politics section.


----------



## BossHoggins (Oct 18, 2013)

NOW I'm done.


----------



## BaroqueObammer (Oct 18, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> au contraire.
> 
> fatty arbuckle recieved a verdict of Not Guilty, followed by a statement from the jury and the judge that he was 100% innocent and the charges where horseshit.
> 
> he was still ruined by assholes like bucky who always want to see somebody fall.


lmao fatty arbuckle ruined himself by breaking a coke bottle in that ho.


----------



## BaroqueObammer (Oct 18, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> Yes I am sure OJ was "Innocent" of killing two white people with the not guilty verdict he got
> And I am sure those 3 white cops were "Innocent" not beating Rodney King with the original not guilty verdict they got


I'm happy they beat rodney kings crackhead ass.. what kind of a tard thinks that running from the cops will lead to them nicely asking you to go to jail. He deserved it.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> no it is not.
> the 380 acp is unrelated to the european 9mm family of cartridges, it was designed from the ground up by john browing specifically for his line of semi automatic pistols in 1907.
> in europe the .380acp is called the 9mm Browning, 9mm corto, 9mm kurz, etc.
> 
> ...


Slight disambiguation.
The 9mm autoloader family uses a .355" bullet diameter (bore diameter typically .346")
The .38/.357 wheelgun cartridges favor a bullet diameter of .357 to .358 inches with a bore diameter of .350'.
The 9mm Makarov is actually a .366" (bullet diameter) round, a diameter it shares with such older European cartridges such as the 9.3x74R, a heavy rifle round for break-open actions.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2013)

Harrekin said:


> Meh, it's a shorter 9mm cartridge...
> 
> Everything else is semantics that only Americans care about.


The one thing that is not semantic is design pressure.
The .380 aka 9mm Kurz uses a low 18000 cup (approx. psi, as per Speer manual #8. Wiki states 21500 psi) pressure, as suitable for guns that operate by simple blowback like most petticoat pistols. 
The 9mm Parabellum uses a different and slightly tapered case design suited to high pressures (between 35000 and 40000+ cup, depending on source) and guns that either delay their blowback (pistols) or fire from a heavier open bolt (subguns). Cartridge case and bullet designs are not interchangeable between the two, with few and subpar exceptions.


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> The one thing that is not semantic is design pressure.
> The .380 aka 9mm Kurz uses a low 18000 cup (approx. psi, as per Speer manual #8. Wiki states 21500 psi) pressure, as suitable for guns that operate by simple blowback like most petticoat pistols.
> The 9mm Parabellum uses a different and slightly tapered case design suited to high pressures (between 35000 and 40000+ cup, depending on source) and guns that either delay their blowback (pistols) or fire from a heavier open bolt (subguns). Cartridge case and bullet designs are not interchangeable between the two, with few and subpar exceptions.


When we had handguns here, 9mm was just "9mm" and there were no variants except "cheap" and "expensive", but it still just seems silly arguing over such small details on something with so little relevance to everyday life.


----------



## BossHoggins (Oct 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> The one thing that is not semantic is design pressure.
> The .380 aka 9mm Kurz uses a low 18000 cup (approx. psi, as per Speer manual #8. Wiki states 21500 psi) pressure, as suitable for guns that operate by simple blowback like most petticoat pistols.
> The 9mm Parabellum uses a different and slightly tapered case design suited to high pressures (between 35000 and 40000+ cup, depending on source) and guns that either delay their blowback (pistols) or fire from a heavier open bolt (subguns). Cartridge case and bullet designs are not interchangeable between the two, with few and subpar exceptions.


oo, nice point. However if I remember correctly most reload dies use a carbide ring for sizing the 9mm, (no need to rely on memory, I checked. Yes they do) making it a straight walled die. Having such a slight taper really doesn't do anything for it, otherwise they wouldn't straight wall it with the dies. The 10mm operates at similar high pressures (37,500 SAAMI) and is straight walled from the factory, and I'm sure there are many more examples. I get at least 3 reloads using Starline brass without cracks, usually 5.

While cases are not interchangeable (2mm difference), the projectiles could be. Projectiles between 9mm and .380 are the exact same diameter, .355. A typical 9mm fires a 115 grain bullet, and a .380 maxes out at 115 grains, but is typically in the 90s. Technically.. you could load the same projectile in either round if you found the data for it, but most people don't because the ballistics would suffer. I would expect that firing a 95 grain projectile in a 9mm would likely tumble pretty easily under a standard powder charge, and a 115 in a .380 would be slow if you could even find room for the powder. But.. a .355 is a .355. The only difference is the weight. You can get both in TMJ, FMJ, JHP, etc..

Gotta love reloading! My new, unfired brass pistol rounds typically cost 35 cents each, lowering to 12 cents each after that for reloads, all including the cost of primers and powder. Sure beats a buck a round off the shelf. *hugs his Dillion press*


----------



## desert dude (Oct 18, 2013)

BossHoggins said:


> NOW I'm done.


No, you're not. It's like morphine, you will be back cause you're racist, cause everybody around here is racist except for the enlightened ones.


----------



## BaroqueObammer (Oct 18, 2013)

desert dude said:


> No, you're not. It's like morphine, you will be back cause you're racist, cause everybody around here is racist except for the enlightened ones.


lmao what a bunch of hippy bullshit


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2013)

desert dude said:


> No, you're not. It's like morphine, you will be back cause you're racist, cause everybody around here is racist except for the enlightened ones.


no, just the people that say things like "obama is an affirmative action president!" based on zero evidence whatsoever, or who follow statements like that up with gems about how blacks hate being educated or "speaking properly".

there are many conservatives who i vehemently disagree with politcally (doer, muyloco, trousers, et al) and have never called racist because they don't say racist things.

take your smug indignance and self-righteousness to a venue that will more readily embrace your views, like stormfront.

but i bet even on stormfront, they hate rats like you that wish federal prison time on people if they dare vote for the wrong candidate.


----------



## desert dude (Oct 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no, just the people that say things like "obama is an affirmative action president!" based on zero evidence whatsoever, or who follow statements like that up with gems about how blacks hate being educated or "speaking properly".
> 
> there are many conservatives who i vehemently disagree with politcally (doer, muyloco, trousers, et al) and have never called racist because they don't say racist things.
> 
> ...


The mudscuttle has foam around his mouth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2013)

desert dude said:


> The mudscuttle has foam around his mouth.


no, perfectly calm.

i bet it pisses you off that even conservatives like trousers recognize you for what you are.


----------



## desert dude (Oct 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no, perfectly calm.
> 
> i bet it pisses you off that even conservatives like trousers recognize you for what you are.



I am not all that familiar with Trousers, but he certainly does not seem to be a conservative.

I know perfectly well what I am, and I am content. You don't get to define me in any way, but you are cute when you try.


----------



## spandy (Oct 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no, perfectly calm.
> 
> i bet it pisses you off that even conservatives like trousers recognize you for what you are.


If I was on a dope growing forum and someone in the political section called me names and didn't agree with my opinion, it would really, really hurt my feelings.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 18, 2013)

spandy said:


> If I was on a dope growing forum and someone in the political section called me names and didn't agree with my opinion, it would really, really hurt my feelings.


would it make you question the choices you've made in life?


----------



## BaroqueObammer (Oct 18, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> would it make you question the choices you've made in life?


too soon and on the trayvon memorial thread.. tsk tsk


----------



## spandy (Oct 18, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> would it make you question the choices you've made in life?



I bought a spray bottle once because a member recommended it.


First time I dropped it, the handle broke.


----------



## spandy (Oct 18, 2013)

BaroqueObammer said:


> too soon and on the trayvon memorial thread.. tsk tsk


I disagree. I think plenty of time has passed for this to be used for comical purposes.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 18, 2013)

BaroqueObammer said:


> too soon and on the trayvon memorial thread.. tsk tsk


it's all good the Martins got paid....well! Have you heard of the new craze "trayvonning"?


----------



## spandy (Oct 18, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Have you heard of the new craze "trayvonning"?


Am I doing it right?


----------



## spandy (Oct 18, 2013)

dp........


----------



## BaroqueObammer (Oct 18, 2013)

spandy said:


> dp........


need a partner?


----------



## spandy (Oct 18, 2013)

You know, I just looked up what trayvoning is.

I was just being a smart ass and grabbed the first picture I could find on a google search. I played right into that and didn't even know it, lol


----------



## spandy (Oct 18, 2013)

BaroqueObammer said:


> need a partner?


No, I can totally donkey punch myself.

Dude, whats with you trying to get with me? First you wanna chat, now you bugging me while Im trying to fuck myself. WTF?


----------



## BaroqueObammer (Oct 18, 2013)

spandy said:


> No, I can totally donkey punch myself.
> 
> Dude, whats with you trying to get with me? First you wanna chat, now you bugging me while Im trying to fuck myself. WTF?


you're the one that pm'd me first.. soo you're kinda becoming so-so charley.


----------



## spandy (Oct 18, 2013)

BaroqueObammer said:


> you're the one that pm'd me first.. soo you're kinda becoming so-so charley.


You and I both know that's bullshit. I have never pmed anyone on this board, ever.

Go lie to your mom.


----------



## spandy (Oct 18, 2013)

BaroqueObammer said:


> you a fuckin liar it seemed like spam at first how with the fuckin wall of text


Lol, I have nothing to.prove to your ass. Enjoy your evening.


----------



## BaroqueObammer (Oct 18, 2013)

spandy said:


> Lol, I have nothing to.prove to your ass. Enjoy your evening.


stop filling up my fuckin inbox


----------



## spandy (Oct 18, 2013)

But please copy and paste the pm I sent you so I can have a good laugh in the morning.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2013)

desert dude said:


> I am not all that familiar with Trousers, but he certainly does not seem to be a conservative.


just because he's not racist like you doesn't make him not a conservative.



desert dude said:


> I know perfectly well what I am, and I am content. You don't get to define me in any way, but you are cute when you try.


you're right, your words define you here, i am just here to remind everyone of some of the things you have said.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just because he's not racist like you doesn't make him not a conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> you're right, your words define you here, i am just here to remind everyone of some of the things you have said.


im sure youll be able to invent any quote you wish. 

perhaps a few choice snippets from your sockpuppet account on Stormfront or Niggermania would be sufficient.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> im sure youll be able to invent any quote you wish.
> 
> perhaps a few choice snippets from your sockpuppet account on Stormfront or Niggermania would be sufficient.


no need to invent quotes with you guys.

i mean, how much better could i do when you post your casual conversations about "niggers" being "like that everywhere"? or desert dude baselessly calling obama an "affirmative action president"?

there's no meat left on the bone after statements like those.


----------



## BaroqueObammer (Oct 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no need to invent quotes with you guys.
> 
> i mean, how much better could i do when you post your casual conversations about "niggers" being "like that everywhere"? or desert dude baselessly calling obama an "affirmative action president"?
> 
> there's no meat left on the bone after statements like those.


that was an odd picture to send... you are so damn gay.


----------



## thecoolman (Oct 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no need to invent quotes with you guys.
> 
> i mean, how much better could i do when you post your casual conversations about "niggers" being "like that everywhere"? or desert dude baselessly calling obama an "affirmative action president"?
> 
> there's no meat left on the bone after statements like those.



I believe it was a black man making those statements to the DR.

Bucky which one of Berrys commie mentors did you hack the lie and deceive techniques from.

By the way he is an affirmative action president.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> I believe it was a black man making those statements to the DR.


so black people are incapable of racism?

stating that "niggers" are "like that everywhere" is an innocent conversation?



thecoolman said:


> By the way he is an affirmative action president.


citation needed.

ya see, we all know ben carson is a product of welfare, food stamps, and affirmative action. we have the evidence because he said so.

but we lack 100% of the evidence to make a statement like you made.

the statement you made can only be based prejudice or racial resentment, since there is no evidence for it.

but you're totally not racist.


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Oct 19, 2013)

Buck, you are no one to speak about racism. You're one of the most racist poster here on RIU. I really can't believe you haven't been banned. Just like the pirate video poster should be banned.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2013)

grimreefer24601 said:


> You're one of the most racist poster here on RIU.


citation needed.


----------



## thecoolman (Oct 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so black people are incapable of racism?
> 
> stating that "niggers" are "like that everywhere" is an innocent conversation?
> 
> ...


 You alleged Kynes is racist based on another mans words who engaged him in conversation 
This makes you a just another low life asshole like Sharpton or the other racist fucks.

The country widely recognizes that Berry had shitty grades but was allowed to
entry to college because he was black.

Barrack Obama:
"I must say, however, that as someone who has undoubtedly benefited from affirmative action programs during my academic career, and as someone who may have benefited from the Law Review&#8217;s affirmative action policy when I was selected to join the Review last year, I have not personally felt stigmatized either within the broader law school community or as a staff member of the Review. Indeed, my election last year as President of the Review would seem to indicate that at least among Review staff, and hopefully for the majority of professors at Harvard, affirmative action in no way tarnishes the accomplishments of those who are members of historically underrepresented groups".http://hlrecord.org/?p=11263


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> You alleged Kynes is racist based on another mans words who engaged him in conversation
> This makes you a just another lowlife asshole like Sharpton or the other racist fucks.


other man's words: "what's up with the niggers around here?"

kynes' reply: "they're like that everywhere"



thecoolman said:


> The country widely recognizes that Berry had shitty grades but was allowed to
> entry to college because he was black.


i believe that all people, black, white, or other, are "allowed to entry to college" by law.

perhaps you would like to post what obama's grades were. i assume you have the records, right?



thecoolman said:


> Barrack Obama:
> "I must say, however, that as someone who has undoubtedly benefited from affirmative action programs during my academic career, and as someone who may have benefited from the Law Review&#8217;s affirmative action policy when I was selected to join the Review last year, I have not personally felt stigmatized either within the broader law school community or as a staff member of the Review. Indeed, my election last year as President of the Review would seem to indicate that at least among Review staff, and hopefully for the majority of professors at Harvard, affirmative action in no way tarnishes the accomplishments of those who are members of historically underrepresented groups".http://hlrecord.org/?p=11263


when obama said that he was followed around in department stores just because he was black, kynes was quick to call the story just another lie.

but when obama said decades ago that he "undoubtedly" or "may have" benefitted from affirmative action, i bet kynes hops all over and agrees.

ya see, that's all part of the narrative. deny the negative aspects of being black in america, play up the opposite.

just the other day you talked about how much at an advantage blacks were at in this nation. you have said they ought to show more gratitude.

but when confronted with facts about how blacks are several times more likely to be arrested for pot despite similar usage rates as other races, you deny (kynes blames that one directly on black people and their lack of hay lofts and rooftops). when confronted with facts about how blacks are more likely to be pulled over, arrested, and searched, you deny. when confronted with even menial things like how blacks are given worse customer service, you deny.

it really is instructive to watch exactly how racists like you and kynes react to facts about being black in america.


----------



## thecoolman (Oct 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> other man's words: "what's up with the niggers around here?"
> 
> kynes' reply: "they're like that everywhere"
> 
> ...


Funny coming from a dedicated and documented racist bigot like you.LOl


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> Buck we all no his grades suck


the stupid, it burns.



thecoolman said:


> *It may be lies are a common with him....Its a fact dumb ass.


thank you for proving my point.



thecoolman said:


> The gratitude comment took place in a different discussion and was in regards to those who died to free them.


blacks are not allowed to bring up the past unless it is to show more gratitude towards our white ancestors.

seems legit.

keep scratching your head and wondering why people know you to be a racist.



thecoolman said:


> Never denied but there must be a reason why. Maybe they are displaying ghetto behavior.


when one is as big of a piece of shit as thetoolwoman clearly is, they need to have someone, anyone to look down on.

http://scholar.harvard.edu/mullainathan/files/emilygreg.pdf

tell me, thetoolwoman, how is it you can tell if someone is displaying "ghetto behavior" based solely on having a black sounding name on an otherwise randomized resume?

fucking idiot.



thecoolman said:


> a dedicated and documented racist bigot like you.


citation still needed.


----------



## budleydoright (Oct 19, 2013)

UB, Good to see you're still fighting the fight. Unfortunately, well yes it's very unfortunate we have to share our world with these assholes.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 19, 2013)

budleydoright said:


> UB, Good to see you're still fighting the fight. Unfortunately, well yes it's very unfortunate we have to share our world with these assholes.


a good fight? a shit fight on the internet more like it... I'd like to see him spout his bullshit off in a minority neighbourhood... He could start with;

"fuck the white man, but lucky he's here or you couldn't get up without our handouts... We still friends? Bones it bro..."


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 19, 2013)

Kill Whitey!!!


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Oct 26, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> citation needed.


Buck everyone reading these posts know it's true. It's like asking for a citation that the sky is blue. Have you read your own remarks lately? I've not seen a more racist member in my four years as a member here at RIU.

We're here to be pot heads, but you ruin it all with your racial diatribe. Try debating a point instead of calling race, or names. All of your post insult someone. Real scientists just show facts, they don't call names. You're the typical low information (Mostly because you don't want to know) democrat. I wish democrats acxtually stood for what the party ideal began as. Right now democrats are party ass sucking brainwashed paid losers.

If we have another progressive president, this country will fall. We cant afford all this welfare, not without cutting spending, which now and historically, democrats have never done.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2013)

grimreefer24601 said:


> Buck everyone reading these posts know it's true. It's like asking for a citation that the sky is blue. Have you read your own remarks lately? I've not seen a more racist member in my four years as a member here at RIU.
> 
> We're here to be pot heads, but you ruin it all with your racial diatribe. Try debating a point instead of calling race, or names. All of your post insult someone. Real scientists just show facts, they don't call names. You're the typical low information (Mostly because you don't want to know) democrat. I wish democrats acxtually stood for what the party ideal began as. Right now democrats are party ass sucking brainwashed paid losers.
> 
> If we have another progressive president, this country will fall. We cant afford all this welfare, not without cutting spending, which now and historically, democrats have never done.


that is not a citation, but on the bright side i do pity you.


----------



## spandy (Oct 26, 2013)

In fact, they were being so niggardly in the free speech department that day they deleted my post about being niggardly.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 26, 2013)

spandy said:


> In fact, they were being so niggardly in the free speech department that day they deleted my post about being niggardly.


they even edited my signature to remove the deliberate false attribution of a racist quote, while bucky's proven lie (which prompted my own) remains intact. 

i guess it's only a problem if the Racist Lie reflects poorly on a minority.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> they even edited my signature to remove the deliberate false attribution of a racist quote, while bucky's proven lie (which prompted my own) remains intact.
> 
> i guess it's only a problem if the Racist Lie reflects poorly on a minority.


your hero rushton was invited to speak at a conference with that as the purpose statement. he is a cosignatory, he owns that statement.

perhaps they recognize false equivalence?


----------



## ChesusRice (Oct 26, 2013)

grimreefer24601 said:


> Buck everyone reading these posts know it's true. It's like asking for a citation that the sky is blue. Have you read your own remarks lately? I've not seen a more racist member in my four years as a member here at RIU.
> 
> We're here to be pot heads, but you ruin it all with your racial diatribe. Try debating a point instead of calling race, or names. All of your post insult someone. Real scientists just show facts, they don't call names. You're the typical low information (Mostly because you don't want to know) democrat. I wish democrats acxtually stood for what the party ideal began as. Right now democrats are party ass sucking brainwashed paid losers.
> 
> If we have another progressive president, this country will fall. We cant afford all this welfare, not without cutting spending, which now and historically, democrats have never done.


What percentage of our National debt is welfare

I await your answer


----------



## spandy (Oct 27, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> What percentage of our National debt is welfare
> 
> I await your answer


What percentage of the National Debt are welfare recipients gonna help pay off?

I already know the answer and await a shit that's been brewing for 20 minutes now. Most alcohol I piss away gracefully, but Framboise likes to come out the other side with authority.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2013)

spandy said:


> What percentage of the National Debt are welfare recipients gonna help pay off?


as much as the next guy, usually.

most food stamps recipients work. i bet if i looked it up, most the very few (1% or so) who get welfare return to work eventually (if they even can).

this welfare queen racial politics nonsense has got to end.


----------



## spandy (Oct 27, 2013)

You are right, it's welfare queen racial politics to ask that able bodied people be self sufficient.


----------



## spandy (Oct 27, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> they even edited my signature to remove the deliberate false attribution of a racist quote, while bucky's proven lie (which prompted my own) remains intact.
> 
> i guess it's only a problem if the Racist Lie reflects poorly on a minority.


Or some ass with the remote decides they are gonna change the channel, simply because they hold the remote.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2013)

spandy said:


> You are right, it's welfare queen racial politics to ask that able bodied people be self sufficient.


there is already a work requirement for welfare and food stamps. able bodied people on food stamps work more often than not, and have to seek work if they are not already working.


----------



## spandy (Oct 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> there is already a work requirement for welfare and food stamps. able bodied people on food stamps work more often than not, and have to seek work if they are not already working.


Working and being self sufficient are not the same thing.


----------



## spandy (Oct 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> able bodied people on food stamps work more often than not,


And even the worst criminals are obeying the law most of the time. Should we send them a prize for their efforts, too?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2013)

spandy said:


> Working and being self sufficient are not the same thing.


are you suggesting we make them self sufficient in the gulags or something? make the government provide them a job somehow?



spandy said:


> And even the worst criminals are obeying the law most of the time. Should we send them a prize for their efforts, too?


i hold that it is good to subsidize people for working, which is why i am in favor of the earned income credit, a republican idea.

i even congratulate my dog for pooping promptly when it is time to go park. it is good to subsidize good behavior.

seems like you have some issues with people who do all they can just to struggle by.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> are you suggesting we make them self sufficient in the gulags or something? make the government provide them a job somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lest we forget...



UncleBuck said:


> my reply was full of substance.
> 
> minimum wage losers who make near poverty wages will be eligible for medicaid. that's a fact.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChesusRice (Oct 27, 2013)

spandy said:


> Working and being self sufficient are not the same thing.


For Fucks sake
Mcdonalds and Wal Mart have already been shown giving counseling to employees on how to obtain food stamps. How is someone supposed to be self sufficient if they dont get paid enough to do so?


----------



## spandy (Oct 27, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> How is someone supposed to be self sufficient if they dont get paid enough to do so?



Well damn, I guess they might have to work more than 30 hours a week at one job to make ends meet then.


----------



## lifegoesonbrah (Oct 27, 2013)

Work requirements for able bodies adults are waived in many states due to high unemployment figures, the work requirements will be reinstated automatically if UE decreases. In Michigan, even though there are no work requirements except for college students, if someone quits a job or refuses work DHS may find out and suspend food benefits. This has been something they have been enforcing more lately.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 29, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> For Fucks sake
> Mcdonalds and Wal Mart have already been shown giving counseling to employees on how to obtain food stamps. How is someone supposed to be self sufficient if they dont get paid enough to do so?


Increase the minimum wage and watch prices climb.....for everyone.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 29, 2013)

budlover13 said:


> Increase the minimum wage and watch prices climb.....for everyone.


hasn't this retarded right wing myth been debunked enough times for you to feel embarrassed to repeat it yet?

it's as stupid as trickle down, with as much evidence to support it: NONE.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 29, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> hasn't this retarded right wing myth been debunked enough times for you to feel embarrassed to repeat it yet?
> 
> it's as stupid as trickle down, with as much evidence to support it: NONE.


Actually minimum wage increases unemployment by pricing less productive people out of the market. IF a company cannot get rid of the unproductive people, prices MUST rise necessarily or some other kind of expense must be reduced in a like amount to compensate. Companies don't just increase their expenses without adjusting other things to make up for it, if they didn't make those adjustments they would just go bankrupt and cease to exist. The number one biggest expense for 99% of all companies operating on earth are THE EMPLOYEES! You don't just increase the number one expense and just expect a company to not change their pricing structure. Companies exist to make a profit, not provide people with a place to make a living.


----------



## see4 (Oct 29, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> Actually minimum wage increases unemployment by pricing less productive people out of the market. IF a company cannot get rid of the unproductive people, prices MUST rise necessarily or some other kind of expense must be reduced in a like amount to compensate. Companies don't just increase their expenses without adjusting other things to make up for it, if they didn't make those adjustments they would just go bankrupt and cease to exist. The number one biggest expense for 99% of all companies operating on earth are THE EMPLOYEES! You don't just increase the number one expense and just expect a company to not change their pricing structure. Companies exist to make a profit, not provide people with a place to make a living.


[video=youtube;OWFBqiUgspg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWFBqiUgspg[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 29, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> Actually minimum wage increases unemployment by pricing less productive people out of the market. IF a company cannot get rid of the unproductive people, prices MUST rise necessarily or some other kind of expense must be reduced in a like amount to compensate. Companies don't just increase their expenses without adjusting other things to make up for it, if they didn't make those adjustments they would just go bankrupt and cease to exist. The number one biggest expense for 99% of all companies operating on earth are THE EMPLOYEES! You don't just increase the number one expense and just expect a company to not change their pricing structure. Companies exist to make a profit, not provide people with a place to make a living.


all those words, but nothing said.

minimum wage damn near doubles and your dollar still buys just as much if not more big mac.

the theory of minimum wage jacking up prices is baseless and retarded. be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 29, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> all those words, but nothing said.
> 
> minimum wage damn near doubles and your dollar still buys just as much if not more big mac.
> 
> the theory of minimum wage jacking up prices is baseless and retarded. be ashamed of yourself.


We already proved that the dollar buys less big mac, just because you ignore that proof doesn't make the facts any different. The theory of Min wage increasing prices has plenty of merit, you obviously never spent a day studying or engaging in any kind of business.

If your revenues are $10 and your expenses are $11, what are you?

Bankrupt.

You simply do not understand the most basic premise of business.

If prices of Weed in your area all of a sudden doubled, you wouldn't change YOUR prices would you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 29, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> We already proved that the dollar buys less big mac


that is not true.

but even if it were (and again, it is not), how much less bic mac does a dollar buy, adjusted for inflation? 50% less, since the minimum wage doubled?

NOPE.

i could grant you the lie in your statement and you would still be wrong.



NoDrama said:


> just because you ignore that proof doesn't make the facts any different. The theory of Min wage increasing prices has plenty of merit, you obviously never spent a day studying or engaging in any kind of business.
> 
> If your revenues are $10 and your expenses are $11, what are you?
> 
> ...


bla bla bla bla bla.

more nothing.

yawn.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 29, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> how much less bic mac does a dollar buy, adjusted for inflation? 50% less, since the minimum wage doubled?


C'mon bro you should know this one off the top of your head...


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Oct 29, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that is not true.
> 
> but even if it were (and again, it is not), how much less bic mac does a dollar buy, adjusted for inflation? 50% less, since the minimum wage doubled?
> 
> ...


Increase their labor costs by 10-15% and you really don't think they will adjust their pricing accordingly? That seems terribly naive coming from someone who so loudly laments the greed of corporate entities.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 29, 2013)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Increase their labor costs by 10-15% and you really don't think they will adjust their pricing accordingly?


then why hasn't it happened historically?

why does min wage keep going up while the dollar buys the same amount or more of big mac?

WOOPS. EMPIRICAL EVIDENCE FAIL.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 29, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> then why hasn't it happened historically?
> 
> why does min wage keep going up while the dollar buys the same amount or more of big mac?
> 
> WOOPS. EMPIRICAL EVIDENCE FAIL.


Except that the dollar doesn't buy you more big mac, it buys you less.

Why do facts become meaningless to you when they do not fit your preconceived version?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 29, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> Except that the dollar doesn't buy you more big mac, it buys you less.









now that we've established you are a liar, let's move on.

let's suppose the lie you keep trying to tell is actually true.

has the purchasing power of the dollar last 50% to the big mac, in accordance with how much wages have gone up?

NOPE.

WOOPS.

EMPIRICAL EVIDENCE FAIL.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 29, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> now that we've established you are a liar, let's move on.
> 
> let's suppose the lie you keep trying to tell is actually true.
> 
> ...




Items ADJUSTED for inflation means they will ALWAYS show up as more expensive. Do you not understand the sleight of hand being dealt to you or are you just so ignorant of economics and monetary facts that you can't figure it out?

You should explain to us again how the big mac index measures the price of a big mac vs inflation. that was a hoot to watch you squirm on that super mega egg on face you laid for yourself


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 29, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> Items ADJUSTED for inflation means they will ALWAYS show up as more expensive. Do you not understand the sleight of hand being dealt to you or are you just so ignorant of economics and monetary facts that you can't figure it out?
> 
> You should explain to us again how the big mac index measures the price of a big mac vs inflation. that was a hoot to watch you squirm on that super mega egg on face you laid for yourself


i see you've just kinda given up on your argument about inflation causing big macs to cost more (because it is baseless and supported by zero empirical evidence whatsoever), and gone back to some retarded mental confusion about baseline prices based on inflation.

min wage damn near doubled from 2000 to 2010, but a dollar would buy you more big mac after the wages went up.

deal with it, sistah.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i see you've just kinda given up on your argument about inflation causing big macs to cost more (because it is baseless and supported by zero empirical evidence whatsoever), and gone back to some retarded mental confusion about baseline prices based on inflation.
> 
> min wage damn near doubled from 2000 to 2010, but a dollar would buy you more big mac after the wages went up.
> 
> deal with it, sistah.


see? You have no idea what you are talking about. Did you know the big mac of 20 years ago was much larger? Even if the price adjusted for inflation went down, you still got less for your buck, buck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> see? You have no idea what you are talking about.


what a great rebuttal filled with examples of minimum wage driving up prices :lol;


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> what a great rebuttal filled with examples of minimum wage driving up prices :lol;


I was in the middle of finishing it when I remembered what your wife looked liked, panicked and hit the enter button w/o realizing it. I am 23 years your senior, yet my wife is WAY hotter than your wife, and only a few years older to boot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> see? You have no idea what you are talking about. Did you know the big mac of 20 years ago was much larger? Even if the price adjusted for inflation went down, you still got less for your buck, buck.


editing in a picture of AUSTRALIAN big macs from a site with no accompanying text or studies and a broken video isn't exactly helping your case, idiot.

http://aca.ninemsn.com.au/cooking/1071863/big-mac-or-smaller-mac

tell me, how do you get a side by side picture of a 20 year old big mac and today's big mac, genius?



derp dee fucking derrington.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> see? You have no idea what you are talking about. Did you know the big mac of 20 years ago was much larger? Even if the price adjusted for inflation went down, you still got less for your buck, buck.


ND, didn't you know McDonalds put in more nutrition to make up for the size... That's probably what bucks referring to...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 30, 2013)

cost, value, inflation . . . . . .fuck lets just make em one word....TeaParty


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> ND, didn't you know McDonalds put in more nutrition to make up for the size... That's probably what bucks referring to...


You mean chemicals?

BTW do you know how you preserve a Big Mac for 20 years? You unwrap it and place it in a dry location, thats all. http://www.bionicburger.com/

I honestly don't think buck understands how inflation works to tell you the truth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> BTW do you know how you preserve a Big Mac for 20 years? You unwrap it and place it in a dry location, thats all.


now if only that australian website with the australian big macs had any information whatsoever about how they created that picture (or any explanatory text whatsoever or a working video link), you wouldn't have to carry their water for them.



idiot.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> editing in a picture of AUSTRALIAN big macs from a site with no accompanying text or studies and a broken video isn't exactly helping your case, idiot.
> 
> http://aca.ninemsn.com.au/cooking/1071863/big-mac-or-smaller-mac
> 
> ...


Well someone has obviously never encountered a McDonalds outside of the USA. A Big Mac is EXACTLY the same in every restaurant everywhere, it is the hallmark of the corporation.

Directions on how to preserve a big mac forever:

Unwrap,
Place on plate in dry area.
Done.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> Items ADJUSTED for inflation means they will ALWAYS show up as more expensive. Do you not understand the sleight of hand being dealt to you or are you just so ignorant of economics and monetary facts that you can't figure it out?
> 
> You should explain to us again how the big mac index measures the price of a big mac vs inflation. that was a hoot to watch you squirm on that super mega egg on face you laid for yourself





NoDrama said:


> see? You have no idea what you are talking about. Did you know the big mac of 20 years ago was much larger? Even if the price adjusted for inflation went down, you still got less for your buck, buck.





NoDrama said:


> I was in the middle of finishing it when I remembered what your wife looked liked, panicked and hit the enter button w/o realizing it. I am 23 years your senior, yet my wife is WAY hotter than your wife, and only a few years older to boot.





NoDrama said:


> You mean chemicals?
> 
> BTW do you know how you preserve a Big Mac for 20 years? You unwrap it and place it in a dry location, thats all. http://www.bionicburger.com/
> 
> I honestly don't think buck understands how inflation works to tell you the truth.



You are one dumb son of a bitch. And honestly, ain't nobody got time fo dat.

[video=youtube;X18mUlDddCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X18mUlDddCc[/video]


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> now if only that australian website with the australian big macs had any information whatsoever about how they created that picture (or any explanatory text whatsoever or a working video link), you wouldn't have to carry their water for them.
> 
> 
> 
> idiot.


Says the complete idiot who thinks Australian Big Macs are somehow different than USA big Macs.Please display your complete ignorance for all to see some more please.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> You mean chemicals?
> 
> BTW do you know how you preserve a Big Mac for 20 years? You unwrap it and place it in a dry location, thats all. http://www.bionicburger.com/
> 
> I honestly don't think buck understands how inflation works to tell you the truth.


Buck doesn't get it for if he did he wouldn't be using the BMI... Which is ironic because as far as the BMI goes he is focusing on the wrong one... He should be way more concerned with Body Mass Index, for obvious reasons...


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> You are one dumb son of a bitch. And honestly, ain't nobody got time fo dat.
> 
> [video=youtube;X18mUlDddCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X18mUlDddCc[/video]


You suck at trolling, at least buck has SOME effect, you on the other hand are like the dog begging at the table. You are a one trick petunia, a has been, a nothing. You don't even deserve this reply.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> Says the complete idiot who thinks Australian Big Macs are somehow different than USA big Macs.Please display your complete ignorance for all to see some more please.


ya see, now you're just getting cranky that you were so dumb as to find some unattributed, unexplained picture of foreign burgers from some no name website with a broken video link, no methodology whatsoever, and a few comments from the peanut gallery.

go sleep it off and you'll feel better, welfare farmer.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> Says the complete idiot who thinks Australian Big Macs are somehow different than USA big Macs.Please display your complete ignorance for all to see some more please.


Let me ask. Is Mexican Coca-Cola different than US Coca-Cola? How about Brazil Coca-Cola and US Coca-Cola? How about US KFC and Kuwait KFC?

You have less intelligence than the sweat that rolls off my nut sacks after Im done spider-monkey ass blasting your mom. And honestly, who got time fo dat?

[video=youtube;X18mUlDddCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X18mUlDddCc[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

i have the available minutes for such an enterprise.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> You suck at trolling, at least buck has SOME effect, you on the other hand are like the dog begging at the table. You are a one trick petunia, a has been, a nothing. You don't even deserve this reply.


Yet you took the time out of your busy schedule to do so. Hypocrite. Oops, sorry, I mean Republican.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> ya see, now you're just getting cranky that you were so dumb as to find some unattributed, unexplained picture of foreign burgers from some no name website with a broken video link, no methodology whatsoever, and a few comments from the peanut gallery.
> 
> go sleep it off and you'll feel better, welfare farmer.


If ONLY you were willing to do a little digging you would save yourself the embarrassment.

[video=youtube;fB1yhpYMHDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB1yhpYMHDA[/video]


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> If ONLY you were willing to do a little digging you would save yourself the embarrassment.


And so it goes...

[video=youtube;D9fYdkuoXkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9fYdkuoXkc[/video]


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> Yet you took the time out of your busy schedule to do so. Hypocrite. Oops, sorry, I mean Republican.


You mean my busy schedule of making people like you look really really really dumb?
I actually got time for dat!

But I really don't have to do anything, you will surely post another 10 hour video song and do all the dirty work for me.

If only you could see the masses of people who point and laugh at you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> If ONLY you were willing to do a little digging you would save yourself the embarrassment.
> 
> [video=youtube;fB1yhpYMHDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB1yhpYMHDA[/video]


still not feeling any embarrassment as that was an australian using sloppy methodology.

wouldn't be surprised if it were echelon by the fatness of the guy, but he is nowhere near angry enough.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> You mean my busy schedule of making people like you look really really really dumb?
> I actually got time for dat!


watch out ND, chairforce in the house... Explains all...


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> You mean my busy schedule of making people like you look really really really dumb?
> I actually got time for dat!
> 
> But I really don't have to do anything, you will surely post another 10 hour video song and do all the dirty work for me.
> ...


Ohhhh! Your zing was sooo close! But not quite...

[video=youtube;1ytCEuuW2_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ytCEuuW2_A[/video]

Better luck next time little tiger!


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> watch out ND, chairforce in the house... Explains all...


See4 was in the the Airforce?


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> You mean my busy schedule of making people like you look really really really dumb?
> I actually got time for dat!
> 
> But I really don't have to do anything, you will surely post another 10 hour video song and do all the dirty work for me.
> ...


Not to be technical here, but you have been here since 2007, you have nearly 17,000 posts yet you are still a Marijuana Expert.

Would you like to compare facts? Show me you epeen, Ill show you mine. I'd bet the house I have more respect here than you ever will.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> See4 was in the the Airforce?


yeah but he took one of those hippocritical* oaths...


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> See4 was in the the Airforce?


Air Force. Not Airforce. You are dumb as fuck.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> Not to be technical here, but you have been here since 2007, you have nearly 17,000 posts yet you are still a Marijuana Expert.
> 
> Would you like to compare facts? Show me you epeen, Ill show you mine. I'd bet the house I have more respect here than you ever will.


If your penis is small that's okay... That's why internet dating was invented... You know...


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> yeah but he took one of those hippocritical* oaths...


[video=youtube;1ytCEuuW2_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ytCEuuW2_A[/video]


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> If your penis is small that's okay... That's why internet dating was invented... You know...


Zomg! It totally is!! How did you know!! You are so clever. Seriously. You are.....

[video=youtube;p37x-QVGKtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p37x-QVGKtE[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

well, with ZERO instances of minimum wage jacking up prices (despite pages worth of baseless, whiny protestation that it does) and echelon reduced to mounting comebacks regarding the sexual proclivities of his mother and a tribe of aboriginals, my work here is done for now.

i'm gonna go get high and get some water.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> Not to be technical here, but you have been here since 2007, you have nearly 17,000 posts yet you are still a Marijuana Expert.


Wow your stupidity knows no bounds whatsoever does it?

When you attain the maximum amount of rep one can get, you will be called a marijuana expert, just like all the real experts like Bucky, myself and a few select others are called.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> Air Force. Not Airforce. You are dumb as fuck.


You mean pussy force?


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> Wow your stupidity knows no bounds whatsoever does it?
> 
> When you attain the maximum amount of rep one can get, you will be called a marijuana expert, just like all the real experts like Bucky, myself and a few select others are called.


Ok. So for shits and giggles, post your Rep number.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> You mean pussy force?


Hahaha! Internet tough guy? You are too funny.

You have no clue who I am.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> Hahaha! Internet tough guy? You are too funny.
> 
> You have no clue who I am.


You were in the chairforce, which means you are a pussy.
On the other hand I am a highly decorated former Marine who used to make little Air Force pussies such as yourself tremble in fear just by being near one of you.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> You were in the chairforce, which means you are a pussy.
> On the other hand I am a highly decorated former Marine who used to make little Air Force pussies such as yourself tremble in fear just by being near one of you.


Back in high school ...i could throw a football a mile


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> Ok. So for shits and giggles, post your Rep number.


Why? you can't possibly have more than I do, you aren't a "marijuana expert", simply a "Super Stoner" which means you have less than 10,000 rep points. 

If you want a close estimate to guess at, think of a number between 118,808 and 250,000 points and you might be right.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> You were in the chairforce, which means you are a pussy.
> On the other hand I am a highly decorated former Marine who used to make little Air Force pussies such as yourself tremble in fear just by being near one of you.


You mistake me for someone you actually think you would stand a chance against.

I'd bet a month's salary you wouldn't last 2 minutes with me kid.

Couple questions for ya then Marine. What's your mos, what was your strap? which model 556? did you go eotech or leupold? what was your general moa grouping at 300yds away?

I was a trained marksman. Your turn.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> Why? you can't possibly have more than I do, you aren't a "marijuana expert", simply a "Super Stoner" which means you have less than 10,000 rep points.
> 
> If you want a close estimate to guess at, think of a number between 118,808 and 250,000 points and you might be right.


Go ahead. Copy your rep points.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

times a tickin.... i realize googling all this information may take some time for you little buddy


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> Go ahead. Copy your rep points.


Ok I copied them, was there something else, or did your brain cell have to take a break to recover?


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> Ok I copied them, was there something else, or did your brain cell have to take a break to recover?


Yea. That's what I thought. Dumbshit.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> That's why chairforces fucks like you go to the army and marines to learn how to shoot...


Haha. No. Just no. Go sit back down. Your voice is squeaking.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry NoDrama, you took entirely too long to answer my earlier questions. Thanks for playin. You lose. Better google a little faster next time.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

Pussy even went offline. Won't post his rep points, won't post his mos. Proven liar. Nuff said. Goodnight dipshits. Thanks for playin.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> Pussy even went offline. Won't post his rep points, won't post his mos. Proven liar. Nuff said. Goodnight dipshits. Thanks for playin.


actually there was a 502 error... I've been kicked off for the last 5 minutes...


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> actually there was a 502 error... I've been kicked off for the last 5 minutes...


Riiiight. Likely excuse. ha. just fucking with you. Yea, happened to me too. They have this site on the worst possible webhost I think. so damn slow.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

Let's be honest, NoDrama is flipping out right now...

[video=youtube;YersIyzsOpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc[/video]


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


>


Hahaha. That was funny. Great comedic timing. I post the boy raging, clearly butthurt, and you zing me back with this. Funny as hell! Kudos!


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> Hahaha. That was funny. Great comedic timing. I post the boy raging, clearly butthurt, and you zing me back with this. Funny as hell! Kudos!


that you assumed the post was directed at you shows surprisingly high levels of self-awareness, too bad you havent figured out how to turn that narcissism into real introspection. 

you have been exhibiting classic symptoms of Butthurt Rage Disease throughout this thread. 

i recommend Preparation .45







that should clear your head.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> that you assumed the post was directed at you shows surprisingly high levels of self-awareness, too bad you havent figured out how to turn that narcissism into real introspection.
> 
> you have been exhibiting classic symptoms of Butthurt Rage Disease throughout this thread.
> 
> ...


Funny you mention a .45. I just picked up an HK45 the other day, to go with my HK P30 9mm, my Beretta Px4 Storm .40, my 2 5.56 Ar-15's and my DD 300 Blackout. Those rounds are fucking amazing.

I sense a lot of hostility with you my sad friend. I sincerely hope one day you will have the courage to speak with someone professional about it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> Funny you mention a .45. I just picked up an HK45 the other day, to go with my HK P30 9mm, my Beretta Px4 Storm .40, my 2 5.56 Ar-15's and my DD 300 Blackout. Those rounds are fucking amazing.
> 
> I sense a lot of hostility with you my sad friend. I sincerely hope one day you will have the courage to speak with someone professional about it.


he needs humility moreso than courage. and above all else, the means.

45 year olds living at home with approximately 8 other family members and their mother making barely above minimum wage are not often able to afford quality professional counseling or therapy.

edit:^^^not even trolling, it's a true story


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> Funny you mention a .45. I just picked up an HK45 the other day, to go with my HK P30 9mm, my Beretta Px4 Storm .40, my 2 5.56 Ar-15's and my DD 300 Blackout. Those rounds are fucking amazing.
> 
> I sense a lot of hostility with you my sad friend. I sincerely hope one day you will have the courage to speak with someone professional about it.


wow. you got lotsa guns, am i supposed to be impressed? 

Protip: i got more, and a better variety.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> he needs humility moreso than courage. and above all else, the means.
> 
> 45 year olds living at home with approximately 8 other family members and their mother making barely above minimum wage are not often able to afford quality professional counseling or therapy.
> 
> edit:^^^not even trolling, it's a true story


Oh geez, now I feel terrible. Here I was thinking this guy is a world class douche, and Im going to enjoy my time with him, but in reality, he is just broken. Poor Broken Kynes.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> wow. you got lotsa guns, am i supposed to be impressed?
> 
> Protip: i got more, and a better variety.


Of course you do. *ruffles hair -- There there fella. You can have more guns than me if you like.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> wow. you got lotsa guns, am i supposed to be impressed?
> 
> Protip: i got more, and a better variety.


i'm pretty sure that you mean to say the dozen or so right wing hillbillies shacked up in your white trash bungalow (the one with the unmown lawn, shopping cart (for hauling scrap) out front, and the coffee can ashtray (still smoking)) have lotsa guns.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 30, 2013)

Whats with the bashing of the USAF ???
Did you know that Air Force personal ALWAYS score higher on the ASVAB. Score high you are offered a chance in the USAF...score low and off you go to the Marines ...Hell Marines so dumb they have to be given rides by the Navy to get to the combat. A good Marine is one who never asked questions and just does what he is told like a brain-washed monkey.

Q. What do you call a Marine with an IQ of 160?
A. Platoon

*Marine*

*Muscles*
*Are*
*Required*
*Intelligence*
*Not *
_*Essential

*_After a fire started in a downtown hotel four of the guests found the exit downstairs blocked by fire. The guests consisted of an Army Captain, a Navy Captain, an Air Force Col. and a Marine Major. Surrounded by the fire, the four went up to the roof.


The fire truck soon arrived and the firemen held out a net and yelled up "Ok Groundpounder, jump!"

The Army Captain responded "I am an Officer and Gentlemen in the United States Army and you will address me as such." 
The firemen yelled back, "Ok, Captain, sir, jump!"

The Captain jumped the firemen moved the net and the Captain splattered on the ground.


The firemen yelled up "Ok, Swabbie, jump!" 
The Navy Captain yelled back "I graduated from the Naval Academy and you will show respect." 
The firemen yelled up "Ok, sir, jump!" again the firemen moved the net and another splat.


The firemen yelled up "Ok, Flyboy, jump!" The Air Force Col.yelled back "I am a top ace in the Air Force and I deserve respect." 
The firemen said "Ok, pilot sir, jump!" They again moved the net and another splat.


The firemen yelled up "Ok, Jarhead, jump!" 
The Marine Major yelled down "I'm not stupid like those other guys, you're not moving the net on me. Before I jump put that net on the ground and step back three paces."


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Whats with the bashing of the USAF ???
> Did you know that Air Force personal ALWAYS score higher on the ASVAB. Score high you are offered a chance in the USAF...score low and off you go to the Marines ...Hell Marines so dumb they have to be given rides by the Navy to get to the combat. A good Marine is one who never asked questions and just does what he is told like a brain-washed monkey.
> 
> Q. What do you call a Marine with an IQ of 160?
> ...


Oh I am not disparaging the Air Force, but I highly doubt you are going to try and make the case that the Air Force is a tougher meaner and better combat element than the Marine Corps. I KNOW you aren't that stupid. See4 is, he touts his ability to hit a 300yard target with optics, which is mere child's play for the Average Marine to do with the iron sights alone.

The Air Force does not even issue Marksman Qualification badges, only the Marines and Army do that. If you are classified as a "Marksman" shot in the Marines, that is the lowest level of qualification scores. Sharpshooters are one step above Marksmen and then Rifle Experts are the cream of the crop. I have 7 rifle expert qualification awards, 2 inter-division rifle championship awards, 3 distinguished shooter awards and a 3 pistol expert awards. Poor see4 has none of those things because the Air Force does not have such awards.

BTW, that Jar Head joke you just told? The first time I heard that was when a Navy petty officer told it to me back in the 80's. The great thing about those jokes is that the service name (ChairForce, Army, Navy, etc) is interchangeable. BTW you messed the Joke up when you didn't go by rank The Army Captain goes last since he is the lowest ranking, the Navy Captain and Air Force Colonel can duke it out over who goes first.

Ever wonder why Hollywood action movies never have the main bad ass character a former Airman? Always a Marine or Navy Seal, 90% of the time a Marine. 

Do Air Force airmen have colorful names such as Teufel Hunden given to them by the enemy because they are such bad asses? BTW its German for Devil Dog, because the Germans fought the Marines in Belleau wood, 5,000 Germans to 400 Marines, the Marines handily won that battle.

Marines have nic names like Devil Dog, or Leatherneck because they are bona fide bad asses proven the world over in all forms of combat. See4 is trying to argue the counter, which makes little sense since the only people who would believe that drivel are most certainly mentally unstable and incapable of interpreting reality correctly.

To do the same job in the Marines that you can do in the Air Force ( yes the Marines has the 6th largest air force in the world) requires a higher ASVAB score than the AIr Force equivalent. Since there are no combat elements in the Air Force, its lowest acceptable score would be higher than the Marines, but you are trying to make a direct comparison when that method has severe flaws which i just pointed out.

Hey you Air Force guys are valuable to the current method of warfare, no doubt extremely effective, but only a complete dumbass would argue that the Air Force in any way has better marksmen or combat prowess than the Marines.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm pretty sure that you mean to say the dozen or so right wing hillbillies shacked up in your white trash bungalow (the one with the unmown lawn, shopping cart (for hauling scrap) out front, and the coffee can ashtray (still smoking)) have lotsa guns.


For some reason I just don't see that being the reality, I would think it true if the subject of your ire was someone like Cheezus or something though.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> wow. you got lotsa guns, am i supposed to be impressed?
> 
> Protip: i got more, and a better variety.


I was thinking to myself, "shit I got more single action revolvers than he has in total guns". Then realized I sold one of my Colt New Frontiers last week. A sad day, but it got much better when I then purchased my first Winchester model 42 double diamond.


----------



## Bombur (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry guys but the coast guard is clearly most bad ass.


----------



## spandy (Oct 30, 2013)

Bombur said:


> Sorry guys but the coast guard is clearly most bad ass.


Until you take them out of their swimming pool.


How many guns can you guys shoot at a time?


----------



## desert dude (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> all those words, but nothing said.
> 
> minimum wage damn near doubles and your dollar still buys just as much if not more big mac.
> 
> the theory of minimum wage jacking up prices is baseless and retarded. be ashamed of yourself.



Let's see, wages paid are a direct input cost to things produced, yet raising the input cost to products has absolutely no affect on the price of the product. You left wing intellectual giants wonder why you are subject to ridicule. 

Democratic economics 101, dude, input prices have no affect on output prices!


----------



## desert dude (Oct 30, 2013)

londonfog said:


> Whats with the bashing of the USAF ???
> Did you know that Air Force personal ALWAYS score higher on the ASVAB. Score high you are offered a chance in the USAF...score low and off you go to the Marines ...Hell Marines so dumb they have to be given rides by the Navy to get to the combat. A good Marine is one who never asked questions and just does what he is told like a brain-washed monkey.
> 
> Q. What do you call a Marine with an IQ of 160?
> ...



No disrespect to the AF intended here, but the Coast Guard has the highest standards of all the services, and it is the most difficult to get in...

Full disclosure: I served in the US Army, but my son has been accepted into the Coast Guard.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 30, 2013)

desert dude said:


> No disrespect to the AF intended here, but the Coast Guard has the highest standards of all the services, and it is the most difficult to get in...
> 
> Full disclosure: I served in the US Army, but my son has been accepted into the Coast Guard.


the coast guard can afford to have the highest standards. 

the standards for entry in any military service are inversely proportional to the chances of having your legs blown off by the enemy. 

US military service arranged in order of difficulty to enter: 

The Pentagon
Rear Area Command Officer
Rear Area Command Staff
Rear Area Cook/Butler/Servant/Dogsbody
Coast Guard
Airforce
Navy
Marines
Army
Human Minesweeper
Human Sheild
Corpses Piled Up As Defalate
Coffin Stuffing


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 30, 2013)

desert dude said:


> Let's see, wages paid are a direct input cost to things produced, yet raising the input cost to products has absolutely no affect on the price of the product. You left wing intellectual giants wonder why you are subject to ridicule.
> 
> Democratic economics 101, dude, input prices have no affect on output prices!


aka a big mac is cheaper now then tens years ago, even though it cost more to make and we make more money, value, cost these terms have no meaning right,.....lmfao


----------



## ChesusRice (Oct 30, 2013)

desert dude said:


> No disrespect to the AF intended here, but the Coast Guard has the highest standards of all the services, and it is the most difficult to get in...
> 
> Full disclosure: I served in the US Army, but my son has been accepted into the Coast Guard.


Coast Gaurd is the hardest to get into becuase:
1 they almost never leave the states
2 they have minimum historical engagements in battle
3 Really good benefits and perks. You can put yourself thru college tuition free while you are in


----------



## desert dude (Oct 30, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> Coast Gaurd is the hardest to get into becuase:
> 1 they almost never leave the states
> 2 they have minimum historical engagements in battle
> 3 Really good benefits and perks. You can put yourself thru college tuition free while you are in


The Coast Guard served in every war, I think. They certainly participated in Vietnam and the Gulf wars. Your larger point, though, that CG is not heavily involved in wars of Empire is correct.

Point 3: CG gets the exact same perks as the other branches, no more, no less.


----------



## desert dude (Oct 30, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> aka a big mac is cheaper now then tens years ago, even though it cost more to make and we make more money, value, cost these terms have no meaning right,.....lmfao


When I read your post, Sam, the quote attributed to Mark Twain came to mind: "Better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt." Even though I don't eat Big Mac's I was pretty sure you were full of shit, so I googled it. To be fair to you, Seedwell, your post is utter gibberish, as usual, so you might have been taking my side but nobody can be sure from the reading of it.



http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidmarotta/2013/04/16/big-mac-index-shows-official-cpi-underreports-inflation/


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

desert dude said:


> Let's see, wages paid are a direct input cost to things produced, yet raising the input cost to products has absolutely no affect on the price of the product.


bla bla bla

when will you guys come up with the empirical evidence for your theoretical claims?

i have shown how min wage nearly doubled, yet you could buy more big mac with the same dollar AFTER that doublng.

you haven't shown squat besides that you have a theory.

get it in gear.


----------



## desert dude (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> bla bla bla
> 
> when will you guys come up with the empirical evidence for your theoretical claims?
> 
> ...



2+3+7 = 12
and
2+3+11 is still equal to 12, cause I said so, motherf*&^ker!

All those numbers, and cyphering, that's Republican territory... Just gimme my ObamaPhone!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

desert dude said:


> 2+3+7 = 12
> and
> 2+3+11 is still equal to 12, cause I said so, motherf*&^ker!
> 
> All those numbers, and cyphering, that's Republican territory... Just gimme my ObamaPhone!


*reaganphone

funny how it was never a problem under reagan, or bush, or bush again, even clinton.

only once it gained that ability to signal your derision for darker skinned folks did you start using that term.

not telling at all.

still waiting on empirical evidence, rather than theory and butthurt about the failure of your theory.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

FYI to all the righties;

Using the word "Obama" is blasphemy - You cannot, I repeat, cannot take the lords name in vein


----------



## desert dude (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> *reaganphone
> 
> funny how it was never a problem under reagan, or bush, or bush again, even clinton.
> 
> ...


Look at the pretty picture in post 9048.










Sorry Buck, it doesn't work on me. I received a full pardon:

"
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Proclamation of Amnesty and Pardon Granted to 
All Persons of European Descent[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*[/FONT]​
Whereas, Europeans kept my forebears in bondage some three centuries toiling without pay,

Whereas, Europeans ignored the human rights pledges of the Declaration of Independence and the United States Constitution,
Whereas, the Emancipation Proclamation, the Thirteenth and Fourteenth Amendments meant little more than empty words, 

Therefore, Americans of European ancestry are guilty of great crimes against my ancestors and their progeny.
But, in the recognition Europeans themselves have been victims of various and sundry human rights violations to wit: the Norman Conquest, the Irish Potato Famine, Decline of the Hapsburg Dynasty, Napoleonic and Czarist adventurism, and gratuitous insults and speculations about the intelligence of Europeans of Polish descent,
I, Walter E. Williams, do declare full and general amnesty and pardon to all persons of European ancestry, for both their own grievances, and those of their forebears, against my people.
Therefore, from this day forward Americans of European ancestry can stand straight and proud knowing they are without guilt and thus obliged not to act like damn fools in their relationships with Americans of African ancestry.[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Walter E. Williams, Gracious and Generous Grantor"

[/FONT]*[/FONT]http://econfaculty.gmu.edu/wew/gift.html​


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2013)

desert dude said:


> Look at the pretty picture in post 9048.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DD how many times are you going to spam that lame meme?


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

when you stop spamming wiki articles...


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> when you stop spamming wiki articles...


when misinformation is posted i only seek to set the record straight..a bit different than the same meme over and over..after all when i post evil clowns over and over..they're all different to fit my mood and for your viewing pleasure..


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> when misinformation is posted i only seek to set the record straight..


All you do is muddy the waters and post shit that is common knowledge... Seeing as people seem to be able to navigate to this page no problems, it's not a stretch to think they cannot follow a link...


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> *All you do is muddy the waters and post shit that is common knowledge... *Seeing as people seem to be able to navigate to this page no problems, it's not a stretch to think they cannot follow a link...


lol!..muddy the waters? wtf?..if you don't want to have a visual..put me on ignore..otherwise MYOFB!


----------



## desert dude (Oct 30, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> DD how many times are you going to spam that lame meme?



To which lame meme do you refer? The one where objections to Obama policies, or more taxes, or more Demo-follies are all just melanin-driven, or the 'fuck-you-you-dumb-shit-retard" response?


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> lol!..muddy the waters? wtf?..if you don't want to have a visual..put me on ignore..otherwise MYOFB!


Do you remember all your pathetic assertions and falsities during the Zimmerman threads? that would be an example of brain-dead liberal muddying the waters...


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Do you remember all your pathetic assertions and falsities during the Zimmerman threads? that would be an example of brain-dead liberal muddying the waters...


is that really the best you have tonight?


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> is that really the best you have tonight?


Sounds like the last thing Zimmerman said to trayvon...


----------



## desert dude (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> _*
> LOL, SO YOU WANT US TO BELIEVE THAT ALL YOUR ACRIMONIOUS AND PERSONAL DERISION IS JUST AN OBJECTION TO OBAMA'S POLICIES?
> 
> WHAT PART OF CALLING HIM AN "AFFIRMATIVE ACTION" PRESIDENT IS A POLICY DISAGREEMENT RATHER THAN A RACIALLY CHARGED PERSONAL ATTACK?
> ...



Sorry, Buck, but reality is not racist.

Besides, I have been pardoned by the very generous and erudite Walter Williams.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

desert dude said:


> Sorry, Buck, but reality is not racist.


_*
if you had a copy of his records rather than solely your own personal feelings of racial resentment, it wouldn't be racist.

but those records are still sealed.

thus the only basis for that statement are your own feelings of racial resentment.

and that's a sad reality for you.*_


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Sounds like the last thing Zimmerman said to trayvon...


i'll take that as a "yes"


----------



## desert dude (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> _*
> if you had a copy of his records rather than solely your own personal feelings of racial resentment, it wouldn't be racist.
> 
> but those records are still sealed.
> ...



Even if what you say is true, it does not matter, Buck. I have a FULL PARDON. I am absolved. I am born again. Can I get an AMEN?


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

I keep seeing converse assertions. On one hand liberals are elitists who, according to Republicans, are book worms and college professors. But in the same fucking argument they are brain-dead.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> I keep seeing converse assertions. On one hand liberals are elitists who, according to Republicans, are book worms and college professors. But in the same fucking argument they are brain-dead.


Good one bud you learned how to edit a sig, wouldn't want you chasing your tail all day...


----------



## blacksun (Oct 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> On one hand liberals are elitists who, according to Republicans, are book worms and college professors.




Any republican who said that is as retarded as the libturds they said that about.

Perfect example pertaining to this thread, the fat chick who was on the phone with thugvon when it all went down....a libturd who is definitely NOT a book worm or college professor.

LOL


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

blacksun said:


> Any republican who said that is as retarded as the libturds they said that about.
> 
> Perfect example pertaining to this thread, the fat chick who was on the phone with thugvon when it all went down....a libturd who is definitely NOT a book worm or college professor.
> 
> LOL


Interesting notion. Can you please cite said fat chick's political affiliation?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> Interesting notion. Can you please cite said fat chick's political affiliation?


that's not important, what is important is that it fits his preconceived narrative that blacks are stupid, even though that chick can speak two more languages than blacksun can.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's not important, what is important is that it fits his preconceived narrative that blacks are stupid, even though that chick can speak two more languages than blacksun can.


All that you've established is the fat chick in question can lie in two different languages...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> All that you've established is the fat chick in question can lie in two different languages...


funny, no stroke-inducing rage from you about zimmerman's FOURTEEN demonstrable lies, which only come in one language.
_*
WOOPS!*_


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> funny, no stroke-inducing rage from you about zimmerman's FOURTEEN demonstrable lies, which only come in one language.
> _*
> WOOPS!*_


Yep she's so smart she thought telling porky pies to the pigs was a good idea and would ultimately serve her dead friend well when she took the stand... As with you she hasn't the slightest idea something called "credibility" could be called into question if she shovelled enough b/s... You're just angry he didn't use the SYG defence and was still found not guilty by a jury of his peers... But look on the bright side, the martins are no longer a victim of the trappings of SES - who knew shitty parenting would be rewarded with a million dollar plus payout?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

i fail to see how getting chased by a drug-addled, gun wielding moron is an act of bad parenting.

i've walked home from the store many times as a kid, i'm lucky that no drug addled gun wielding morons chased me around, otherwise that independent action from a complete stranger might have changed my parents' parenting style.

seems legit?

no, it does not seem legit.

umadbro.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> A) Drug addled - we are on a pot site bro
> 
> B) Gun Wielding - Nope, apart from chambering a round, his pistol was in his holster until he dispatched his attacker. Carrying a weapon is not illegal in Florida but open carry is... If duty to inform in florida applies to contact with LEOs then it applies to contact with members of the public, but it doesn't... wooops...


[video=youtube;jL72w4xiTVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL72w4xiTVU[/video]

*Wooops!!*


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> A) Drug addled - we are on a pot site bro


he was on amphetamines.

martin was the one on pot.

i'm not your bro, sistah.



echelon1k1 said:


> B) Gun Wielding - Nope


*wield***(w




ld)_tr.v._**wield·ed*,**wield·ing*,**wields**1.**To handle (a weapon or tool, for example) with skill and ease.
*2.**To exercise (authority or influence, for example) effectively.*


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> he was on amphetamines.
> 
> martin was the one on pot.
> 
> ...


So open carry is now allowed in Florida? Cool story brosef...


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> he was on amphetamines.
> 
> martin was the one on pot.
> 
> ...


yep, zimmie failed to handle his gun with expertise. if he had been more skilled he would have dropped his attacker before being knocked down. 

Example of "Skill and Ease":

[video=youtube;L6aNzFYHyz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6aNzFYHyz8[/video]


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Example of "NO Skill with Ease":

[video=youtube;qsEZ2lpM0Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsEZ2lpM0Yw[/video]


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 30, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Example of "NO Skill with Ease":
> 
> [video=youtube;qsEZ2lpM0Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsEZ2lpM0Yw[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> if he had been more skilled he would have dropped his attacker before being knocked down.


had no idea that running away was a form of attack.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> had no idea that running away was a form of attack.


So he didn't double back and confront an armed man with woefully inadequate force? I must've missed that bit...


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Oct 30, 2013)

Who ran away? Where was that evidence?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

grimreefer24601 said:


> Who ran away? Where was that evidence?


zimmerman: shit, he ran.

dispatch: are you following him?

zimmerman: yeah.

what an attack!


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Oct 31, 2013)

Do you ever really listen to what you say Uncle Buck? He ran away, means right now, he's not here. I may say someone ran away only to discover that they've ambushed me later. When did it become Martin's right to sit on Zimmerman's chest and pound him? Anytime? When? When did Zimmerman justify such an assault? All else considered? When does a thug become a thug?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

grimreefer24601 said:


> When did it become Martin's right to sit on Zimmerman's chest and pound him?


when a menacing, drug addled stranger followed him through his own neighborhood, first in car, then on foot, with a loaded gun, chasing after him as he ran away while never identifying himself.

at that point, anyone with self preservation instincts is gonna start to fear for their life and safety and is allowed to defend themselves.

i'm no "thug" (lol, nice attempt at coded language there  ), but if some stranger followed me like that and chased after me if i ran, i would go into full self defense mode, maybe find the nearest blunt object to split open the skull of my pursuer.

but i'm sure you would just stand there and expect the pursuing stranger to bring you a bouquet of flowers, right?



after hanging up with dispatch, zimm told interrogators that "then i went towards him". another classic self defense move.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> a court of law has rendered a verdict...


yes, they ruled that there was a very slight possibility that zimmerman might have actually acted in self defense, and it took 16 hours and no small amount of juror pressure to do so.

after 16 hours, i might even have to admit that there was a slight possibility, within some small, reasonable doubt, that he acted in self defense.

i mean, it was possible. just not very likely given everything we know.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, they ruled that there was a very slight possibility that zimmerman might have actually acted in self defense, and it took 16 hours and no small amount of juror pressure to do so.
> 
> after 16 hours, i might even have to admit that there was a slight possibility, within some small, reasonable doubt, that he acted in self defense.
> 
> i mean, it was possible. just not very likely given everything we know.


 Damn buck... thought you'd go with oj.. he was also found not quilty and everyone knows oj never murdered two people...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Damn buck... thought you'd go with oj.. he was also found not quilty and everyone knows oj never murdered two people...


zimm zimm zala bimm is the new OJ.

with the pace he's setting, he'll be picked up for assaulting a prostitute or going apeshit with road rage before too long.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 31, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Damn buck... thought you'd go with oj.. he was also found not quilty and everyone knows oj never murdered two people...


That's Racist! 

well your implication was racist, or was that my inference? 

fuckit! 

EVERYTHING IS RACIST!!!


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> *zimm zimm zala bimm is the new OJ.
> *
> with the pace he's setting, he'll be picked up for assaulting a prostitute or going *apeshit* with road rage before too long.



so racist i have no words


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

_*WOOPS ON ME*_

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr Kynes again.*


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, they ruled that there was a very slight possibility that zimmerman might have actually acted in self defense, and it took 16 hours and no small amount of juror pressure to do so.
> 
> after 16 hours, i might even have to admit that there was a slight possibility, within some small, reasonable doubt, that he acted in self defense.
> 
> i mean, it was possible. just not very likely given everything we know.


No they ruled not guilty - Sounds like you would've like the jury to deliberate for 16 minutes - at least then you'd actually have something to bitch about... You make it sound like they were waterboarded like KFC* (not racist) and forced to render a verdict of not guilty... 

Face it, you race baiting scumbags lost that one...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> they ruled not guilty...


...on the charges of manslaughter or murder.

that means that there was a small possibility, a reasonable doubt, that zimmy did not murder or manslaughter martin.

if it took 16 minutes, then i'd say there was no real case.

but it took 16 hours instead.

and half the jury initially thought it was manslaughter or murder.

take the verdict for what it was.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Oct 31, 2013)

> the charges of manslaughter or murder.


Yeah, that's what he was on trial for, forgery wasn't on the table...sorry.



> that means that there was a small possibility, a _*reasonable*_ doubt, that zimmy did not murder or manslaughter martin.


Or for some on the jury a _*HUGE *_possibility, a *reasonable *doubt.



> and half the jury _*initially*_ thought it was manslaughter or murder.


Yup, they ALMOST bought into the bullshit. Right up until the more intelligent, level-headed jurors were able to convince them how fucking stupid their position was, based on the evidence. Once they realized how naive and ludicrous it would be to think GZ was guilty, they voted *UNANIMOUSLY.*



> take the verdict for what it was.


Yup, not guilty. Walking the streets, doing the good lord's work.


----------



## desert dude (Oct 31, 2013)

My memory isn't what it used to be but I think Z was acquitted by reason of self defense. That means Trayvon was assaulting Zimmerman, a crime by the way, and that Martin was justifiably slain hence no murder occurred.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

desert dude said:


> My memory isn't what it used to be but I think Z was acquitted by reason of self defense. That means Trayvon was assaulting Zimmerman, a crime by the way, and that Martin was justifiably slain hence no murder occurred.


you're retarded.

why do you always misremember things in such a way that make black people seem more violent and racist, and never the other way around?

i mean, if this was just a simple case of your memory failing you, you'd think it would go the other way about half the time.

but no, you always concoct these wildly absurd non-realities in that racist old noggin of yours.

zimmerman was never acquitted "on self defense", you dumb shit.

martin was never found guilty of assault, you racist asshat.

zimmerman was barely not convicted of murder or manslaughter, and that is all.

keep pushing these false narratives, then scratch your dumb head and keep wondering why people know you for the racist you are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Yup, they ALMOST bought into the bullshit. Right up until the more intelligent, level-headed jurors were able to convince them how fucking stupid their position was, based on the evidence.


no, that's actually not what happened if you listen to what the jurors said.

if you recall, this went down a lot like the OJ case, where the jurors remained convinced of zimmerman being a complete douche, but the prosecution simply didn't have the complete slam dunk needed.

of course, reality is not your favorite thing in the world, as evidenced by imagined 10 point romney leads and your notion that getting rid of SS is somehow a popular notion.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you're retarded.
> 
> why do you always misremember things in such a way that make black people seem more violent and racist, and never the other way around?
> 
> ...


Nothing you, Obama and his band of race hustlin' pimps can do or say to change the fact zimm was defending himself and the jury of his peers thought so...

You just keep queefing yourself over the thought "trayvon could've been me 20 years ago" in reference to the One's posse of black friends growing up...


----------



## desert dude (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you're retarded.
> 
> why do you always misremember things in such a way that make black people seem more violent and racist, and never the other way around?
> 
> ...


Poor Buck, the world just refuses to conform to your mudscuttling. Zimmerman never denied that he shot and killed Trayvon. The jury acquitted him because the shooting was justified. He was acquitted because he shot and killed Martin in self defense: that was the entire case as presented by the defense. Two conclusion can be drawn from this:

1. Trayvon Martin was not murdered, he died because of his own bad actions.
2. Trayvon Martin assaulted Zimmerman so viciously that Zimmerman feared for his life. If this point is not established, then the jury would have convicted Zimmerman of at least manslaughter; they would have had no choice but to convict Zimmerman if they decided Martin acted legally.

There is no doubt whatever that Martin committed a crime. I know this does not comport with "the world according to Marie of Romania". All I can suggest is suck it up and move on to the next progressive lost cause.


----------



## see4 (Oct 31, 2013)

I can say with 100% certainty that I believe echelon1k and desert dude are without a shadow of a doubt, certifiably racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> I can say with 100% certainty that I believe echelon1k and desert dude are without a shadow of a doubt, certifiably racist.


they did both join a group of "like minded" white supremacists and holocaust deniers several times.

not even kidding about that, you can ask them.

they both joined a group of "like minded" white supremacists, but of course that does not make them racist.


----------



## see4 (Oct 31, 2013)

desert dude said:


> Why do you have to use the N word so much, Marie? Can't we have a civil discussion about your twat without you getting all racist up in here?


Not only do I believe you are racist, but clearly you are sexist too. Boy oh boy, you are one miserable son of a bitch.


----------



## desert dude (Oct 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> I can say with 100% certainty that I believe echelon1k and desert dude are without a shadow of a doubt, certifiably racist.



Oh, heavens, whatever will I do now? See4 is dangling from Marie's pubic hairs and shaking her dainty fist at me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> Not only do I believe you are racist, but clearly you are sexist too. Boy oh boy, you are one miserable son of a bitch.


he calls obama an "affirmative action president", but says that does not make him racist.

just like joining a group of "like minded" white supremacists several times does not make him racist.

he is the victim of an ongoing persecution against whites.

everyone else is racist, not him. he is a victim.

the poor guy.


----------



## see4 (Oct 31, 2013)

desert dude said:


> Oh, heavens, whatever will I do now? See4 is dangling from Marie's pubic hairs and shaking her dainty fist at me.


Says the punk hiding behind the internet. Sexist rapist who is racist. Ten bucks says youre a pedophile too.


----------



## see4 (Oct 31, 2013)

I just noticed how perfectly paired my two signature quotes go together, even though they were from two completely different threads. Interesting how racism works. For these Nazis it's all the time.


----------



## desert dude (Oct 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> Says the punk hiding behind the internet. Sexist rapist who is racist. Ten bucks says youre a pedophile too.



I am offended. Dualing pistols at dawn. I will have my second slap your second to seal the deal.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

hey desert dude,

what was the name of that group the first time you joined it? wasn't it called the "white nationalists and white separatists" group?

i believe that's what the group that you joined was called.

as i recall, some pretty nasty things were said in that group. recall:





Originally Posted by *NietzscheKeen* 

I will admit here that I don't believe the holocaust happened. I used to... but then I did some reading, watched a few videos, and noticed some things on my own. 
I'm also a white separatist... well because I don't want to be around black people.







Originally Posted by *NietzscheKeen* 

I think it will take a violent encounter for some people to wake up




here he is suggesting a book from the former grand wizard of the KKK:





Originally Posted by *NietzscheKeen* 

I recommend David Duke's My Awakening. It is a VERY well written and researched book on many different subjects related to race, etc.




here they are plotting their "white revolution"

https://www.rollitup.org/groups/taco-...evolution.html

more outright holocaust denial:





Originally Posted by *NietzscheKeen* 

I don't believe it happened at all. I have a set of encyclopedias from 1956... I think or 61 I can't remember and there is nothing about the holocaust or any mass murders by the germans during ww2.




here he is admitting he is a stormfront member. stormfront has a wing called "swarmfront" where they send members to other forums to spread their neo-nazi garbage.






Originally Posted by *NietzscheKeen* 

Lots of good stuff being discussed. Glad we have a place cuz face it... storm front has a shitty set up and we get to talk about cannabis and everything else as well.




here are more wishes for a "white revolution"






Originally Posted by *NietzscheKeen* 

I wish I was older during the 90's when people were organized and things could have actually been done. Like the Aryan Revolutionary Army, Elohim city, and all the other infamous groups.





what was the name of that group when you joined for the second and third times? didn't they start calling themselves the "tacoburrito" group, and then the "free speech" group?

please get back to me and let me know what the name of that white supremcy group that you joined several times was.

THANKS!


----------



## desert dude (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> hey desert dude,
> 
> what was the name of that group the first time you joined it? wasn't it called the "white nationalists and white separatists" group?
> 
> ...



You know more about the group than I do, which is not at all surprising. Remember the fake account you set up for Red1966 over at stormfront? You know a lot about stormfront too.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 31, 2013)

When the bigot fails to see his invalid logic , it really is just ignorance 

Intentionally but still just ignorance luagh and hope their genetic pool is Defective

Thus passively removing the cancer from society


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 31, 2013)

desert dude said:


> Oh, heavens, whatever will I do now? See4 is dangling from Marie's pubic hairs and shaking her dainty fist at me.


watch out DD, he'll lay some mom jokes on your sexist ass


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> I just noticed how perfectly paired my two signature quotes go together, even though they were from two completely different threads. Interesting how racism works. For these Nazis it's all the time.


Hasn't your ass been handed to you enough? scurry along now child go look for your father...


----------



## see4 (Oct 31, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> watch out DD, he'll lay some mom jokes on your sexist ass


Says the racist homophobe.


----------



## see4 (Oct 31, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Hasn't your ass been handed to you enough? scurry along now child go look for your father...


Ahh, bubble logic. Gotta love the logic only YOU can follow.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> I can say with 100% certainty that I believe echelon1k and desert dude are without a shadow of a doubt, certifiably racist.


You believe a lot of things - I can't believe your relationships keep failing... Problem with women bro?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

desert dude said:


> You know more about the group than I do


well, i was never a member.

you see, it was an invitation only group for "like minded" white supremacists, and they invited you, and you accepted (multiple times).

why would you join a group like that which was founded by stormfront members, which discussed white revolutions, violent encounters to wake people up, and the like?

why would you join that group multiple times, especially after knowing what it is all about?

why would you not rebuke the white supremacists, but instead choose to join them over and over?

why?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> You believe a lot of things - I can't believe your relationships keep failing... Problem with women bro?


why did you join the white supremacists group three times?


----------



## desert dude (Oct 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> I can say with 100% certainty that I believe echelon1k and desert dude are without a shadow of a doubt, certifiably racist.



Are you less than 100% certain of other things you believe? It must be hell walking around arguing with the voices in your head about all the things you believe.


----------



## see4 (Oct 31, 2013)

desert dude said:


> Imagine that. Buck is intimately familiar with stormfront and See4 is a NAMBLA devotee. Color me surprised.


Really? So your idea of answering to the fact you are a racist who prefers the presence of little boys, is to simply restate it again?

You are one sick fuck. Not answering to the accusation is just the same as affirming.

And clearly I have no association, which is why I stated and documented that you, "desert dude" are in fact a member of NAMBLA. And obviously you knew what I was talking about.


----------



## see4 (Oct 31, 2013)

desert dude said:


> Are you less than 100% certain of other things you believe? It must be hell walking around arguing with the voices in your head about all the things you believe.


Good one little buddy. I bet it took you a solid 10 minutes to think of this one all by yourself. Did you write it down with crayon first?


----------



## desert dude (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> well, i was never a member.
> 
> you see, it was an invitation only group for "like minded" white supremacists, and they invited you, and you accepted (multiple times).
> 
> ...



Well, my reasons for joining are documented in my multiple posts in the group. Those posts speak for themselves.


----------



## desert dude (Oct 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> Really? So your idea of answering to the fact you are a racist who prefers the presence of little boys, is to simply restate it again?
> 
> You are one sick fuck. Not answering to the accusation is just the same as affirming.
> 
> And clearly I have no association, which is why I stated and documented that you, "desert dude" are in fact a member of NAMBLA. And obviously you knew what I was talking about.



You sound like PeeWee Herman, buddy. It's not manly. Dueling pistols at dawn?


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> Ahh, bubble logic. Gotta love the logic only YOU can follow.


You could try to correctly identify the subtle difference between the way Yanks and Aussies spell - then you wouldn't have to incorrectly claim a spelling mistake...

You could learn the difference between Executive Branch and Executive Order...

You could learn to shoot without fancy optics at 90m or so and not claim it as a "penis point"...

And no, I don't want a list of the guns you own to offset your intellectual failings...

Enjoy your day


----------



## see4 (Oct 31, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> You believe a lot of things - I can't believe your relationships keep failing... Problem with women bro?


That's the best you got? Seriously? C'mon man. You can do much better than that.

And why did you continually avoid Uncle Buck's direct line of questioning? Why have you joined a white supremacy group? Not once, not twice, but three times?


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> That's the best you got? Seriously? C'mon man. You can do much better than that.
> 
> And why did you continually avoid Uncle Buck's direct line of questioning? Why have you joined a white supremacy group? Not once, not twice, but three times?


You're new to this steel cage, so let me say it isn't the first time I've been asked and I've answered him before. It's also not the first time I've asked buck to post any or all conversations I was involved with he has not done so thus far...


----------



## see4 (Oct 31, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> You could try to correctly identify the subtle difference between the way Yanks and Aussies spell - then you wouldn't have to incorrectly claim a spelling mistake...


Don't blame me or your geographical location on your poor grammar. Only a proper education can fix that.



echelon1k1 said:


> You could learn the difference between Executive Branch and Executive Order...


You're a fucking idiot. And this just proves it.



echelon1k1 said:


> You could learn to shoot without fancy optics at 90m or so and not claim it as a "penis point"...


Why does everything have to be about penis with you? If you are gay, you should come out. People around here won't be hateful. I know that's what you are used to in your world, but intelligent thoughtful people are cool with it.



echelon1k1 said:


> And no, I don't want a list of the guns you own to offset your intellectual failings...


It's cool. You can spend 10 to 15 minutes searching this forum, you will see some of my cool gear. Fun toys.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> Why have you joined a white supremacy group? Not once, not twice, but three times?


that's what i want to know!

why did echelon and desert dude keep joining that group of white supremacists, even after taking note of the holocaust denial, white revolutions, the violent actions to wake people up, and so on and so forth?

what kind of a person would keep joining that group, time after time?

probably someone who is totally not racist, that's who.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> Don't blame me or your geographical location on your poor grammar. Only a proper education can fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you remember correctly you left the conversation after you proved to know, next to nothing about how your OWN government operates... I was happy to keep the conversation going, but you had some googling to do remember? Did you want to go through the finer points of assassination? Or the Targeting process and kill chain?


----------



## desert dude (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's what i want to know!
> 
> why did echelon and desert dude keep joining that group of white supremacists, even after taking note of the holocaust denial, white revolutions, the violent actions to wake people up, and so on and so forth?
> 
> ...



I just checked my profile. I am not a member of any group.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> When you label someone as a rat, you are saying they are telling on you. For something you have obviously done or taken part in.
> 
> Thanks for affirming you are a racist.


Damn you are new to this junior... feels like it's walter whites kid typing your responses...


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 31, 2013)

A bogan does as a bogan is .....ech


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's what i want to know!
> 
> why did echelon and desert dude keep joining that group of white supremacists, even after taking note of the holocaust denial, white revolutions, the violent actions to wake people up, and so on and so forth?
> 
> ...


citation or your argument is deader than the stolen cats your wife eats...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

desert dude said:


> I just checked my profile. I am not a member of any group.


that's because the white supremacists group disbanded again.

ya see, white supremacists are not welcome on this site. they figured it out.

you still have not figured this out.

what gives?

are you dumber than a white supremacist?


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 31, 2013)

desert dude said:


> I just checked my profile. I am not a member of any group.



Being a apart of and having been apart of, two different things they are


But denial speaks louder then honesty sometimes


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 31, 2013)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> A bogan does as a bogan is .....ech


Great - another one...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> A bogan does as a bogan is .....ech


i had to go look it up.

to save everyone else the time:

The term**bogan**(/&#712;bo&#650;&#609;&#601;n/)[SUP][1][/SUP]*is*Australian*and*New Zealand*slang, usually pejorative or*self-deprecating, for an individual who is recognised to be from an unsophisticated background or someone whose speech, clothing, attitude and behaviour exemplifies a lack of manners and education.[SUP][2][/SUP]


----------



## desert dude (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's because the white supremacists group disbanded again.
> 
> ya see, white supremacists are not welcome on this site. they figured it out.
> 
> ...



How do you explain that I am "friends" with AbandonConflict?


----------



## desert dude (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i had to go look it up.
> 
> to save everyone else the time:
> 
> The term**bogan**(/&#712;bo&#650;&#609;&#601;n/)[SUP][1][/SUP]*is*Australian*and*New Zealand*slang, usually pejorative or*self-deprecating, for an individual who is recognised to be from an unsophisticated background or someone whose speech, clothing, attitude and behaviour exemplifies a lack of manners and education.[SUP][2][/SUP]



Sounds like a Nagger.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> citation or your argument is deader than the stolen cats your wife eats...


https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/669953-petition-ban-holocaust-deniers-white.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

desert dude said:


> How do you explain that I am "friends" with AbandonConflict?


you consistently mock, argue, or rebuke abandon.

you never made a single peep against the white supremacists, you just kept joining their group.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 31, 2013)

someone deleted the "does uncle buck have a life" thread wonder who that could be...


----------



## desert dude (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you consistently mock, argue, or rebuke abandon.
> 
> you never made a single peep against the white supremacists, you just kept joining their group.



AC sent me a friend request a long time ago. I figured if he went to the trouble of sending it, I was not going to turn him down. The truth is, I kinda like AC. It has been interesting watching his online persona morph over time.

Here is a funny story: I sent "UncleBen" a friend request a long time and he accepted. It was a mistake, I meant to send it to "UncleBuck". True story. Now, I am not implying that I don't like UncleBen, I am sure he is a stand up guy. That was a close one, though.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you consistently mock, argue, or rebuke abandon.
> 
> you never made a single peep against the white supremacists, you just kept joining their group.


why do you hate freedom? And why does your wife hate little kittens having freedom?


----------



## desert dude (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/669953-petition-ban-holocaust-deniers-white.html


So, what do you have against free speech? The "yes" voters in your petition are a rogues gallery of fascists.

Oh, another true story: I am a registered Democrat. I am ashamed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

desert dude said:


> You seem to know all the Nagger haters, Marie.


you guys do such a horrible job at trying to mask your clear and obvious contempt, or your ongoing delusions of persecution.

you think as long as you don't come out and say you are a white supremacist, no one will read between the lines when you constantly "misremember" things to make black people seem more violent and scary (every time, without fail in that direction) or call the president an "affirmative action" president or paint a picture of the persecution you face for hate crimes ("thought crimes", as you mockingly called them).

you are as transparent as the white sheets you adorn yourself in.


----------



## see4 (Oct 31, 2013)

desert dude said:


> You seem to know all the Nagger haters, Marie.


Sexist. Racist. Pedophile.

You're a regular ole' Jerry Sandusky.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you are as transparent as the white sheets you adorn yourself in.


Bro you need some "Palestinian Chicken"...


----------



## see4 (Oct 31, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Bro you need some "Palestinian Chicken"...


Isn't that from Curb Your Enthusiasm?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Bro you need some "Palestinian Chicken"...


i had some halal chicken just the other day.


----------



## desert dude (Oct 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/669953-petition-ban-holocaust-deniers-white.html


I just took a look at your petition to ban...

Shorter version: "Wah, this makes my pussy hurt, let's string 'em up."


----------



## see4 (Nov 1, 2013)

desert dude said:


> I just took a look at your petition to ban...
> 
> Shorter version: "Wah, this makes my pussy hurt, let's string 'em up."


Admission of guilt. Racist fuck.

"If the hood fits, wear it," he said. "The Tea Party has engaged in relentless racist attacks against our African-American President. For example, when the President visited my home of Orlando, Tea Party protesters shouted 'Kenyan Go Home.' Other examples include Tea Party chants of 'Bye Bye, Blackbird,' and Tea Party posters saying 'Obama&#8217;s Plan: White Slavery,' 'Imam Obama Wants to Ban Pork' and 'The Zoo Has An African Lion, and the White House Has a Lyin&#8217; African.'"


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> Admission of guilt. Racist fuck.
> 
> "If the hood fits, wear it," he said. "The Tea Party has engaged in relentless racist attacks against our African-American President. For example, when the President visited my home of Orlando, Tea Party protesters shouted 'Kenyan Go Home.' Other examples include Tea Party chants of 'Bye Bye, Blackbird,' and Tea Party posters saying 'Obama&#8217;s Plan: White Slavery,' 'Imam Obama Wants to Ban Pork' and 'The Zoo Has An African Lion, and the White House Has a Lyin&#8217; African.'"


do you know what a mudscuttle is?


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> do you know what a mudscuttle is?


Is that what the guy at Wendys had to use after you shit on the floor?


----------



## see4 (Nov 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> do you know what a mudscuttle is?


I do believe I've heard of mudscuttle. Mrs Kynes certainly fits the bill. A modern day David Duke if you will, who, as chances would have it, is from Tulsa, OK. I do believe there is another bigot from those parts trolling these forums.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Nov 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> Admission of guilt. Racist fuck. if the hood fits*...


Congrats to you and buck - you both wear those hoods with such pride...



*just saying...


----------



## spandy (Nov 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> do you know what a mudscuttle is?


see4, meet UncleBuck.


----------



## see4 (Nov 1, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Congrats to you and buck - you both wear those hoods with such pride...
> 
> View attachment 2878720
> 
> *just saying...





spandy said:


> see4, meet UncleBuck.


You people have a serious fetish with me. Listen, I've tried being polite about this, but clearly I need to be more forward with you.

I am not gay. I appreciate your online attraction for me, but I simply am not into you. I enjoy breasts and vaginas, not whining racist bitches.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Nov 1, 2013)

..........


----------



## see4 (Nov 1, 2013)

Your avatar couldn't say it any better. You are full of hot air bro.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 1, 2013)

What's funny is they never deny it just , move on with continued ad hom with racial and derogatory slurs


The funny part is that they can't tell buck is trolling the shit out of them, he doesn't care about yalls rascist tendencies he just likes letting everyone else know by default of your own responses and reactions that yall are bigots of the weakest order


And then see4 just makes you look even more the fool, with every reveiling quote he post you guys just respond with personal attacks suggesting you actually find it had some wieghg , his view....aka you get pissy

And then the bogan from australia , to pathetic.....to funny


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Nov 1, 2013)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> What's funny is they never deny it just , move on with continued ad hom with racial and derogatory slurs
> 
> 
> The funny part is that they can't tell buck is trolling the shit out of them, he doesn't care about yalls rascist tendencies he just likes letting everyone else know by default of your own responses and reactions that yall are bigots of the weakest order
> ...


Awww, how cute. The sock puppet is cheering for the guy with the hand up his ass. Could you be any more obvious or any less original?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2013)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> What's funny is they never deny it just , move on with continued ad hom with racial and derogatory slurs
> 
> 
> The funny part is that they can't tell buck is trolling the shit out of them, he doesn't care about yalls rascist tendencies he just likes letting everyone else know by default of your own responses and reactions that yall are bigots of the weakest order
> ...


i've noticed those guys tend to "gang up" on liberal members when other liberal members aren't around..it's getting dark boys, time to get out your pressed whites..


----------



## spandy (Nov 1, 2013)

How do you get ganged up on in a web based public forum?

Is that even possible? 

That's like saying the tv or radio is picking on you.


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 1, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> i've noticed those guys tend to "gang up" on liberal members when other liberal members aren't around..it's getting dark boys, time to get out your pressed whites..


You don't suppose its because what you posted is so asinine that no one on the "lefty" side wants to be associated with such intellectually lame material??
Ever think that might be why?


----------



## desert dude (Nov 1, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> i've noticed those guys tend to "gang up" on liberal members when other liberal members aren't around..it's getting dark boys, time to get out your pressed whites..



We always single out a women for the male gaze. My gaze will melt the wax seal off your naughty bits.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2013)

desert dude said:


> We always single out a women for the male gaze. My gaze will melt the wax seal off your naughty bits.


only if you get the swatsika tattoo on your forehead removed via laser first.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2013)

spandy said:


> How do you get ganged up on in a web based public forum?
> 
> Is that even possible?
> 
> *That's like saying the tv or radio is picking on you.*


haven't you ever heard of a "phone tap" on the radio in the morning

EDIT: oh, wait, i forgot that is prime time beck and limbaugh


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 1, 2013)

Another 17 pages since my last "900 pages of bullshit" post?

Wow guys, an abundance of cool stories all round...


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Nov 1, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> haven't you ever heard of a "phone tap" on the radio in the morning
> 
> EDIT: oh, wait, i forgot that is prime time beck and limbaugh


Lol, you say Beck and Limbaugh like they aren't the two most popular political commentators on the airwaves. Either is fine when I feel like listening to politicky stuff. They get paid tens of millions of dollars for their opinion. Whereas, no one would pay a squirt of piss for yours.


----------



## see4 (Nov 1, 2013)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Lol, you say Beck and Limbaugh like they aren't the two most popular political commentators on the airwaves. Either is fine when I feel like listening to politicky stuff. They get paid tens of millions of dollars for their opinion. Whereas, no one would pay a squirt of piss for yours.


*Viewers just aren't into Beck anymore*
Beck's penchant for spinning wild conspiracy theories is getting old, says Nellie Andreeva at_Deadline_. Proof: The show "has posted the biggest declines among all cable news programs for the past several months." Yes, he still pulls in an average of 2.2 million viewers, but his trajectory is drooping as he alienates "viewers both on the left and on the right." It's no surprise his contract is fizzling.

"Forty-eight of the top 50 network advertisers have 'excluded Rush and Hannity' orders. Every major national ad agency has the same dictate." This statement was in line with other reports about the ad market's hostility towards Limbaugh.


_*Woooooops!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## echelon1k1 (Nov 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> *Viewers just aren't into Beck anymore*
> Beck's penchant for spinning wild conspiracy theories is getting old, says Nellie Andreeva at_Deadline_. Proof: The show "has posted the biggest declines among all cable news programs for the past several months." Yes, he still pulls in an average of 2.2 million viewers, but his trajectory is drooping as he alienates "viewers both on the left and on the right." It's no surprise his contract is fizzling.
> 
> "Forty-eight of the top 50 network advertisers have 'excluded Rush and Hannity' orders. Every major national ad agency has the same dictate." This statement was in line with other reports about the ad market's hostility towards Limbaugh.
> ...


Where's your sock puppet? Is that what you've been substituting your father with all these years?


----------



## see4 (Nov 1, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Where's your sock puppet? Is that what you've been substituting your father with all these years?


Are you denying my comment? If so, please show supporting evidence to your denial. If not, please stop trying so hard. Your insults are miserable. Don't you have a little boy you need to go touch? Down Undah!


----------



## echelon1k1 (Nov 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> Are you denying my comment? If so, please show supporting evidence to your denial. If not, please stop trying so hard. Your insults are miserable. Don't you have a little boy you need to go touch? Down Undah!


Are you denying mine? why did you cause your father to leave you?


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 3, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> i've noticed those guys tend to "gang up" on liberal members when other liberal members aren't around..it's getting dark boys, time to get out your pressed whites..



Tbh I might lean liberal at times and others conservative and at other times I'm indifferent 


I keep or hold no party affiliation

I support ideals and ideas from both sides


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 3, 2013)

spandy said:


> How do you get ganged up on in a web based public forum?
> 
> Is that even possible?
> 
> That's like saying the tv or radio is picking on you.



Or like being racially attacked by the automitoms from the it's a small world after ride at Disney land all because they Dont have all white faces


----------



## maumaumandinka (Dec 4, 2013)

damn just read the whole thread. rip trayven rip pal walker I hope zimmermin is found guilty when all the hulabaloo settles down.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Dec 5, 2013)

maumaumandinka said:


> damn just read the whole thread. rip trayven rip pal walker I hope zimmermin is found guilty when all the hulabaloo settles down.


umm he was already acquitted. 

you been living in a cave for the last 4 months?


----------



## see4 (Dec 5, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> umm he was already acquitted.
> 
> you been living in a cave for the last 4 months?


what wise words Miss KKKynes.


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Dec 5, 2013)

Wiser than those he responded to. Still mad Zimmerman was acquitted?


----------



## budleydoright (Feb 22, 2014)

So when they do the movie, who will be cast as Trayvon? I think Chaz Bono should have a lock on the Zimmerman part! LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 22, 2014)

nontheist said:


> Unclebuck I can work a 16 come home take care of my land, drink a few beers, smoke a joint, F my old lady like a porn star and still have time to school your ass. Get a job then we can have a dick measuring contest.


every time this thread gets bumped, i must bump this.

too epic for words.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

I miss the mullet......... Psyche.


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 23, 2014)

divide and conquer! 

"Recollect your thoughts don't get caught up in the mix
'Cause the media is full of dirty tricks"


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 23, 2014)

the question is not is zimmerman guilty or not, hes obviously a creep who instigated the whole thing...aside from that why did they blow the ass out of the zimmerman case on every news station when these kind of shootings happen all the time?????


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> the question is not is zimmerman guilty or not, hes obviously a creep who instigated the whole thing...aside from that why did they blow the ass out of the zimmerman case on every news station when these kind of shootings happen all the time?????


Yerp, it's dumb. They needed the "perfect situation" to spam the airwaves w/....CNN gots jokes.


----------



## kpmarine (Feb 23, 2014)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> Wiser than those he responded to. Still mad Zimmerman was acquitted?


I'm mostly annoyed that he escalated the conflict.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I miss the mullet......... Psyche.


a misunderstood mullet indeed..we should put together a "mullets quotable quotes" thread..in memorium..aye, he was a good aussie.

EDIT: should we be drinking a fosters right now?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2014)

kpmarine said:


> I'm mostly annoyed that he escalated the conflict.


well we now know why, which we didn't before..he got into a fight with shellie and she left..he was primed to go live..


----------



## kpmarine (Feb 23, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> well we now know why, which we didn't before..he got into a fight with shellie and she left..he was primed to go live..


I don't care what his motivations were; the dude decided to ignore the dispatch and play junior cop. I'd get defensive too if a guy walked up and confronted me without identifying as a cop. Sadly we'll never know both sides of this since zimmerman killed the only other party involved.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 23, 2014)

kpmarine said:


> I don't care what his motivations were; the dude decided to ignore the dispatch and play junior cop. I'd get defensive too if a guy walked up and confronted me without identifying as a cop. Sadly we'll never know both sides of this since zimmerman killed the only other party involved.


agreed..but that was kind of a missing link for me for so long in trying to figure this douche bag out..wannabe law, armed, on his way to target to pick up lunches for the week..his mindset..pretty amazing when you think about it. TM lost his life for many reasons that night however, first and foremost was the fight GZ had with his wife..that is what started him up.


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 23, 2014)

kpmarine said:


> I don't care what his motivations were; the dude decided to ignore the dispatch and play junior cop. I'd get defensive too if a guy walked up and confronted me without identifying as a cop. Sadly we'll never know both sides of this since zimmerman killed the only other party involved.


Exactly. He lost the right to claim self defense after ignoring dispatch. All the White power people will tell you though that dispatch is not the police. SO somehow that makes it ok to start a fight and kill the victim when you are losing


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 23, 2014)

kpmarine said:


> I don't care what his motivations were; the dude decided to ignore the dispatch and play junior cop. I'd get defensive too if a guy walked up and confronted me without identifying as a cop. Sadly we'll never know both sides of this since zimmerman killed the only other party involved.





schuylaar said:


> agreed..but that was kind of a missing link for me for so long in trying to figure this douche bag out..wannabe law, armed, on his way to target to pick up lunches for the week..his mindset..pretty amazing when you think about it. TM lost his life for many reasons that night however, first and foremost was the fight GZ had with his wife..that is what started him up.





ChesusRice said:


> Exactly. He lost the right to claim self defense after ignoring dispatch. All the White power people will tell you though that dispatch is not the police. SO somehow that makes it ok to start a fight and kill the victim when you are losing


Dispatch never ordered Zimmerman once not to follow Trayvon.

If i lived in a private community that was victim to many thefts and witnessed a guy walking gown the street in the dark and he stopped and stared at me, I'd follow his ass too.
In most cases, the police don't a damn thing but get on the scene after the fact, then they end up writing a report that is most times useless.

I'm glad i don't have do nothing neighbors like you people.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 23, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Dispatch never ordered Zimmerman once not to follow Trayvon.


we don't need you to do that.



jahbrudda said:


> I'm glad i don't have do nothing neighbors like you people.


next time, try typing it in english, ya fucking stooge.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> we don't need you to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> next time, try typing it in english, ya fucking stooge.


"We don't need you to do that"

Suggestion or order?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> "We don't need you to do that"
> 
> Suggestion or order?


they can't give orders, moron.

he didn't call dispatch for orders though, he called them for help.

then he decided he didn't need their help, ignored their directives, and told them to "call" to find out where he was.

then he went to "look for an address" where none existed with two flashlights and a loaded handgun at the ready.

he was "looking for an address" for several minutes with two flashlights and a gun before the asshole that always got away, that fucking punk, decided to leap out of a bush and attack hi with marihuana-induced negro fervor.

"are you following him?"

"YEAH"

"we don't need you to do that"

"okay" ---> translation: i'm gonna go looking for this fucking punk asshole anyway, fuck your clear directive.

classic self defense right there, don't you agree?


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 24, 2014)

In Florida

Stand your ground = Stalk and kill
apparently


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> they can't give orders, moron.
> 
> he didn't call dispatch for orders though, he called them for help.
> 
> ...


Zimmerman being a stupid fuck has nothing to do with the police dispatchers suggestion. 

Its a non point, because the police dispatcher didn't give him an order. 

Why should Trayvon be allowed free right to travel and not Zimmerman? 

Legally Zimmerman did nothing wrong, he was attacked by Martin and at that point had the right to defend himself. 

The court already ruled on it, keep crying tho.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> they can't give orders, moron.


what a well thought out comment that was, police can't give orders. then call the person who was correct, a moron, enough said. 
Alcohol poisoning, or syphilis?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 24, 2014)

ChesusRice said:


> In Florida
> 
> Stand your ground = Stalk and kill
> apparently


YOu can also kill your beautiful little baby girl in Florida and get away with it...ask Casy


----------



## greenlikemoney (Feb 24, 2014)

Dear God, is Buck still bitchin' about some dead thug? Buck has no life.....


----------



## budleydoright (Feb 24, 2014)

IMO Guns should not be marketed aggressivly. They attract people to them who have an interest and desire to own them. When you start to market them to attract new customers with Conceal Carry and Stand your ground (Yes, these laws were pursued by the gun industry). You attract people like GZ and the other ass in FL by selling them on the fear and danger that lurks. Idiots like these should never own a gun.

I carried my pistol in my car for about a year. It totally changed my mindset and attitude about who I could fuck with. I didn't posses the level of responsibility at that time to have a loaded lethal weapon around me all the time. Fortunately I had the brains to realize how having this power around affected me and put the pistol in a safe place were it belongs.

I am in no way anti gun, but shit is getting out of hand in this country, Ted Nugent is on the board of the NRA if that gives you any idea of the level of intellect running the show over there.

And honestly, if Martin was a white boy, we would be having a different conversation.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> they can't give *orders*, moron.
> 
> he didn't call dispatch for orders though, he called them for help.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they can't give directives either. Apparently, they can tell you what they don't need you to do, which of course, has no bearing on what you can or should do.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Yeah, they can't give directives either. Apparently, they can tell you what they don't need you to do, which of course, has no bearing on what you can or should do.


they can and did give a directive to the person who called them for help, but zimmy decided it was a bad directive and now has to look over his shoulder every minute of his sad and pathetic life.

how did ignoring that official and authoritative instruction work out for him?


----------



## desert dude (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> they can and did give a directive to the person who called them for help, but zimmy decided it was a bad directive and now has to look over his shoulder every minute of his sad and pathetic life.
> 
> how did ignoring that official and authoritative instruction work out for him?


Except that you are lying, as usual. What was Zimmerman's response when the operator said, "we don't need you to do that"? Anybody with google can answer my simple question. Can you, Buck?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

desert dude said:


> What was Zimmerman's response when the operator said, "we don't need you to do that"?


he went on the offense after that. told dispatch to call him to find out where he was going.

he took two flashlights and a gun to go "looking for an address" where none existed for about 5 minutes. 

in his own words, he said "and then i walked back towards him".

http://www.talkleft.com/zimm/singletontranscript1.pdf 

that was zimmerman's actual response in his own words and actions.


----------



## desert dude (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> he went on the offense after that. told dispatch to call him to find out where he was going.
> 
> he took two flashlights and a gun to go "looking for an address" where none existed for about 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


Let me refresh everybody else's memory. Refreshing the memory of a liar is a pointless exercise.
_
Dispatcher: Are you following him?

Zimmerman: Yeah.

Dispatcher: Okay, we don't need you to do that.

Zimmerman: Okay. _


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Let me refresh everybody else's memory. Refreshing the memory of a liar is a pointless exercise.
> _
> Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> 
> ...


oh, you meant his meaningless verbal response rather than his actual physical response.

because for a second there i thought you actually wanted to know what zimmerman did, not just pretend like another one of his lies was somehow not a lie.

because what really happened was that he went on the offense after that. told dispatch to call him to find out where he was going.

he took two flashlights and a gun to go "looking for an address" where none existed for about 5 minutes. 

in his own words, he said "and then i walked back towards him".

http://www.talkleft.com/zimm/singletontranscript1.pdf 

that was zimmerman's actual response in his own words and actions.


----------



## desert dude (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, you meant his meaningless verbal response rather than his actual physical response.
> 
> because for a second there i thought you actually wanted to know what zimmerman did, not just pretend like another one of his lies was somehow not a lie.
> 
> ...


A jury of Z's peers heard everything you have posted and rejected all of it. Unanimously. Just as every other rational person who followed the trial came to the same conclusion: Zimmerman acted in self defense. Martin caused his own death because of his own bad actions. That must stick in your craw, huh?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Martin caused his own death because of his own bad actions.


you clearly don't get what the jury ruled on and didn't rule on.

the jury ruled that there was a very slight possibility that zimmerman may have acted in self defense.

no one but a white supremacist like you would say that running away from an unidentified stranger who chases you in the dark is a good way to cause your own death, and no one but a white supremacist like you would say that grabbing your gun and chasing down an unarmed teenage kid is a good self defense move.

but it was nice to see you try to change the subject away from zimmerman's actions after i set you straight on that part.

you sad little racist.


----------



## desert dude (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you clearly don't get what the jury ruled on and didn't rule on.
> 
> *the jury ruled that there was a very slight possibility that zimmerman may have acted in self defense.
> *
> ...


So slight, in fact, that the jury unanimously acquitted George Zimmerman of second degree murder, and manslaughter as well.

hahahahahahahahahhaha. 

You are such a fucking loser Buck, and without even a hint of shame. You have been spamming this same bullshit for two years and lying the whole time. Virtually everybody has called you out on it but you stick to it. You are an excellent propagandist!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

desert dude said:


> So slight, in fact, that the jury unanimously acquitted George Zimmerman of second degree murder, and manslaughter as well.


do you get how the burden of proof works?

the state has to prove their case beyond a reasonable doubt. just the slightest possibility that zimmerman might possibly have acted in self defense is enough, and that's what they ruled on.

no one but a racist like you who knowingly joins white supremacy groups would say that a jury ruled that martin caused his own death. 





desert dude said:


> hahahahahahahahahhaha.
> 
> You are such a fucking loser Buck, and without even a hint of shame.


why should i have shame for correcting your misinterpretation of facts and history?

shouldn't you be ashamed for trying to misrepresent these things?

it's not like i have a history of knowingly joining white supremacy groups either, like you do. of course, the point of your white supremacy groups is white pride, so i don't know why you act so ashamed of your membership in that white supremacy group. but you certainly do.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 24, 2014)

Suffers from Can'tletitgoitis.


----------



## desert dude (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> do you get how the burden of proof works?
> 
> the state has to prove their case beyond a reasonable doubt. just the slightest possibility that zimmerman might possibly have acted in self defense is enough, and that's what they ruled on.
> 
> ...


"How many times can I say, "white supremacy group" in a paragraph, and sound slightly demented?"

You're a good propagandist, Buck. 

LULZ


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

desert dude said:


> "How many times can I say, "white supremacy group" in a paragraph, and sound slightly demented?"
> 
> You're a good propagandist, Buck.
> 
> LULZ


well the fact is that you were a member of a white supremacist group here on RIU, and you are trying to claim that martin's dead corpse was somehow on trial.

i am simply correcting your misinterpretations and putting facts about zimmerman's behavior on record.

you may think that is propaganda, the rest call it "fact".


----------



## desert dude (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> well the fact is that you were a member of a white supremacist group here on RIU, and you are trying to claim that martin's dead corpse was somehow on trial.
> 
> i am simply correcting your misinterpretations and putting facts about zimmerman's behavior on record.
> 
> you may think that is propaganda, *the rest call it "fact".*


hahahahhahahahhahahhahahahhahahha

LULZ.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 24, 2014)

There's a white supremacist group on RIU?! Far out, man!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

desert dude said:


> hahahahhahahahhahahhahahahhahahha
> 
> LULZ.


so what wasn't fact?

because they found two flashlights and a gun back behind the houses where zimmerman was lurking for about 5 minutes after he ended the call to dispatch, right after he told dispatch to call him for his location and said "and then i walked back towards him". no addresses to be looking for back there either.


----------



## desert dude (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so what wasn't fact?
> 
> because they found two flashlights and a gun back behind the houses where zimmerman was lurking for about 5 minutes after he ended the call to dispatch, right after he told dispatch to call him for his location and said "and then i walked back towards him". no addresses to be looking for back there either.


The fact that matters is that Martin assaulted Zimmerman and tried to smear his brains on the sidewalk and lost his life because of his own violent, bad acts. Zimmerman shot Martin in self defense, just ask the jury.

LULZ


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Martin assaulted Zimmerman


if someone followed you in their truck as you walked home from the grocery store, then got out without identifying themselves and chased you down in the dark, would you be afraid for your life? if you had a gun, would you fire on them in self defense?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Zimmerman shot Martin in self defense, just ask the jury.


that's not what they ruled, they ruled that such a scenario might have been possible.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> they can and did give a directive to the person who called them for help, but zimmy decided it was a bad directive and now has to look over his shoulder every minute of his sad and pathetic life.
> 
> how did ignoring that official and authoritative instruction work out for him?


I don't want to spend too much time on this, but a directive IS an order. Not only are they synonyms, every definition of directive begins with "an order" or "an order from an authority". They are virtually interchangeable.

Kind of like calling a person that was banned and is now using a different username, a sockpuppet. It just don't pass muster.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> if someone followed you in their truck as you walked home from the grocery store, then got out without identifying themselves and chased you down in the dark, would you be afraid for your life? if you had a gun, would you fire on them in self defense?


Nothing like changing the story to fit your agenda buck?

check the transcript, Martin stood and stared at Zimmerman while he was in his truck.
Then Martin started to walk towards Zimmerman, so it was Martin who failed to identify himself as well. All he had to say is, my aunt lives here and I'm returning from the store, he'd probably be alive today. So instead of identifying himself, he decided to be a tough guy and give hard looks.

Zimmerman asked dispatch to send a unit, that doesn't sound like a guy who was looking for trouble, he just found it. 
Trayvon took off running while Zimmerman was still in his truck, typical of most thieves.

Nice story though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Martin stood and stared at Zimmerman while he was in his truck.


he was probably wondering why zimmerman slowed down to tail him.

[video=youtube;VakGZgJxTi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VakGZgJxTi4[/video]

zimmerman also told serino that he gave martin the stink eye intially, check the interrogations ya dumb shit.




jahbrudda said:


> it was Martin who failed to identify himself


are you a fucking idiot?

martin was not the one tailing some stranger in his truck, nor was he a wannabe cop and busybody vigilante fake neighborhood watch guy.

serino even told zimmerman that it's basic police 101 stuff to identify yourself if you;re gonna be creeping and perving on little kids like zimmerman was doing.




jahbrudda said:


> All he had to say is, my aunt lives here and I'm returning from the store, he'd probably be alive today.


there's that racist double standard rearing its ugly head.

why would you tell a creepy stranger who is following you that you live there? do you want to facilitate the possible abduction and rape?

zimmerman wouldn't even give his address to dispatch because he thought martin might hear him, and he was the one doing the following and the chasing int he dark.



way to showcase that racist doube standard of yours, 4 realz.




jahbrudda said:


> So instead of identifying himself, he decided to be a tough guy and give hard looks.


again, that's zimmerman.



jahbrudda said:


> Zimmerman asked dispatch to send a unit, that doesn't sound like a guy who was looking for trouble, he just found it.


and instead of meeting the police at the location he had clearly described moments earlier, he told them to call him for his location, he took two flashlights and a gun, and in his own words said "and then i walked back towards him", which the evidence shows was back behind some houses where no addresses existed for about 3-5 minutes.

sounds to me like zimmerman went out looking for martin, why else would he bring two flashlights and a loaded gun to find a fucking punk, and asshole that always gets away?




jahbrudda said:


> Trayvon took off running while Zimmerman was still in his truck, typical of most thieves.


nice story, but martin wasn't stealing anything. he ran because a creepy unidentified stranger tailed him in his truck in the dark, then got out and chased him down after he ran.

if you were walking home from the grocery store and a creepy stranger tailed you home and then got out of his truck to chase you after you ran, would you stop and tell him where you live?

that;s what i thought, ya racist moron.


----------



## desert dude (Feb 24, 2014)

I didn't bother to read your lie-packed screed, Buck.

The jury's verdict was unanimous: not guilty. It was simple self defense. 

The jury had the good sense to realize that it is not OK to allow your brains to be spilled on the side walk. Martin died because of his own bad acts. Martin ambushed Zimmerman, cold-cocked him and then climbed aboard to finish the deadly assault by beating Zimmerman's head with concrete. Zimmerman exercised his right to self defense, a recognized right in every state in the union and every civilized country on Earth.

Cry some more, it's funny.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

desert dude said:


> It was simple self defense.


no, that's not what they ruled.

they ruled that there was the possibility, however narrow, that his tall tale of self defense might be legit.



desert dude said:


> Martin died because of his own bad acts.


says the white supremacist.

martin died because he attempted to defend himself against an unidentified wannabe cop chased him in the dark.

you still never answered my question because it would expose your racist double standards: *if someone followed you in their truck as you walked home from the grocery store, then got out without identifying themselves and chased you down in the dark, would you be afraid for your life? if you had a gun, would you fire on them in self defense? *


----------



## desert dude (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> no, that's not what they ruled.
> 
> they ruled that there was the possibility, however narrow, that his tall tale of self defense might be legit.
> 
> ...


Your question implies that is what Zimmerman did, and it is a lie (SURPRISE!!, a lie from Buck).

Z did not follow Martin home from the store.

Z did not chase down Martin in the dark, or even in the light. Martin completely disappeared and reappeared 4.5 minutes later even though a three legged turtle could have crawled to his home in that amount of time.

If I were Martin I would have leisurely strolled the 200 feet to my home during the 4.5 minutes that elapsed after I shook Zimmerman, instead of circling back and assaulting him. But that's just me, I am not a thug at heart.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Your question implies that is what Zimmerman did, and it is a lie (SURPRISE!!, a lie from Buck).


zimmerman did indeed follow martin in his truck while martin walked home from the store, he even says so in the reenactment video.

zimmerman never identified himself, that much we know.

and zimmerman did chase martin down in the dark, he even told dispatch that he did.

so i'll ask you again: *if someone followed you in their truck as you walked home from the grocery store, then got out without identifying themselves and chased you down in the dark, would you be afraid for your life? if you had a gun, would you fire on them in self defense? *






desert dude said:


> Z did not follow Martin home from the store.


i never said he did, you lying sack of racist shit. i said he followed him in his truck as he walked home from the store. zimmerman says he did that, fuckface.



desert dude said:


> Z did not chase down Martin in the dark, or even in the light.


go look up the definition of "chase down", and then listen to what zimmerman said happened:

shit, he ran

are you following him?

yeah.




desert dude said:


> Martin completely disappeared and reappeared 4.5 minutes later


and zimmerman was out behind the houses with two flashlights and a gun that whole time.




desert dude said:


> even though a three legged turtle could crawled to his home in that amount of time.


if some unidentified stranger follows you in the dark and then chases you down, are you gonna show him where you live?




desert dude said:


> If I were Martin I would have leisurely strolled the 200 feet to my home during the 4.5 minutes that elapsed after I shook Zimmerman


you're saying martin should have known his place, eh?

nothing racist about that.





desert dude said:


> instead of circling back and assaulting him. But that's just me, I am not a thug at heart.


uncleben already told us what thug means, you racist POS. you're not deluding anyone, not even yourself.

if it was martin that circled back to assault zimmerman, why did zimmerman grab two flashlights and a gun and say "and then i walked back towards him"?

these are zimmerman's own words and actions, can you explain why he would do that if he was actually in fear, like he told serino he was?


----------



## desert dude (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman did indeed follow martin in his truck while martin walked home from the store, he even says so in the reenactment video.
> 
> zimmerman never identified himself, that much we know.
> 
> ...


If your delusional ravings were at all accurate (they are not), why did the jury decide that killing Martin was justifiable homicide and done in self defense?

Oh, and by the way, here is a challenge for you: if you can find any post where I said, "Martin should have known his place", I will make a signature that says "I am a lying sack of shit, and was pwned by Unclebuck!" and keep it for six months. If I can find a post where you quoted me as saying "Martin should have known his place" you must make a signature that says "Desert Dude is my intellectual superior and I am a sorry piece of shit!" Deal?


----------



## desert dude (Feb 24, 2014)

Yep, Trayvon fits the definition.
[h=2]Full Definition of _THUG_[/h] *:* a brutal ruffian or assassin *:* gangster, tough 
&#8212; *thug·gery* _noun_ 
&#8212; *thug·gish* _adjective_ 

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/thug


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Yep, Trayvon fits the definition.
> *Full Definition of THUG*
> 
> *:* a brutal ruffian or assassin *:* gangster, tough
> ...


you sure are applying that term quite liberally for a kid who never got into a fight in his entire life (save the one time where a creepy stranger followed him and chased him in the dark).


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

desert dude said:


> If your delusional ravings were at all accurate...


zimmerman himself said that he followed martin in his truck, even slowed down to do so. said so himself in the reenactment.

zimmerman never identified himself. said so himself in the interrogations.

zimmerman chased down martin in the dark. said so himself to dispatch.

so i'll repeat the question that you are too much of a pussy to answer again: *if someone followed you in their truck as you walked home from the grocery store, then got out without identifying themselves and chased you down in the dark, would you be afraid for your life? if you had a gun, would you fire on them in self defense? 




*you'll no doubt refuse to answer the question yet again because it will expose your racist double standards, but i'll still enjoy watching you squirm like the little racist pussy that you are.

afraid of a goddamn question. what a goddamn ballerina.


----------



## desert dude (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman himself said that he followed martin in his truck, even slowed down to do so. said so himself in the reenactment.
> 
> zimmerman never identified himself. said so himself in the interrogations.
> 
> ...


I answered your leading question in post #9225. Go read it again, though I doubt you will understand it given your demonstrated reading comprehension difficulties.

Are you going to accept my challenge (see post 9227), or are you too much of a pussy to stand behind your racist rants?


----------



## desert dude (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you sure are applying that term quite liberally for a kid who never got into a fight in his entire life (save the one time where a creepy stranger followed him and chased him in the dark).


When you try to beat somebody to death, you rightly earn the title "thug", even when awarded posthumously.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> if someone followed you in their truck as you walked home from the grocery store, then got out without identifying themselves and chased you down in the dark, would you be afraid for your life? if you had a gun, would you fire on them in self defense?


In what chase does the chaser walk and the chasee not flee?

I always thought a chase involved one guy running away, but that didn't happen. Martin was smart enough to know Zimm would follow him and he hid in the bushes as part of his plan to kill a whitey.

If I seem to be getting carried away, it's because I suffer from Buckyitis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

desert dude said:


> I answered your leading question in post #9225.


no, you denied reality in that post.

you claimed that my question was false, when everything i listed was shit that zimmerman himself admitted to doing. so i will repeat: *if someone followed you in their truck as you walked home from the grocery store, then got out without identifying themselves and chased you down in the dark, would you be afraid for your life? if you had a gun, would you fire on them in self defense? 
*



desert dude said:


> When you try to beat somebody to death, you rightly earn the title "thug", even when awarded posthumously.


so defending yourself from unidentified strangers that chase you down makes you a thug?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> In what chase does the chaser walk and the chasee not flee?
> 
> I always thought a chase involved one guy running away, but that didn't happen. Martin was smart enough to know Zimm would follow him and he hid in the bushes as part of his plan to kill a whitey.
> 
> If I seem to be getting carried away, it's because I suffer from Buckyitis.


how can you hide in the bushes when the other guy has two flashlights and said himself "and then i walked back towards him"?

are you also afraid of answering a simple question?

i'll answer it since both of you are too much of a pussy to answer it: if some guy tailed he home from the store in the dark and got out of his truck to chase me without identifying himself once i ran away, i would definitely fear for my life and pull a gun at the time if i had one.

i would fear for my life because i am not stupid and possess self-preservation instincts.

how would you react?


----------



## desert dude (Feb 24, 2014)

Has you reading comprehension failed you, Buck? Did you not understand my challenge? 

*Oh, and by the way, here is a challenge for you: if you can find any post where I said, "Martin should have known his place", I will make a signature that says "I am a lying sack of shit, and was pwned by Unclebuck!" and keep it for six months. If I can find a post where you quoted me as saying "Martin should have known his place" you must make a signature that says "Desert Dude is my intellectual superior and I am a sorry piece of shit!" Deal? 
*
Maybe you can get your pretty wife to explain it for you.

If you refuse the challenge, just say so. Of course, that will mark you as both a coward and a liar.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Has you reading comprehension failed you, Buck? Did you not understand my challenge?
> 
> *Oh, and by the way, here is a challenge for you: if you can find any post where I said, "Martin should have known his place", I will make a signature that says "I am a lying sack of shit, and was pwned by Unclebuck!" and keep it for six months. If I can find a post where you quoted me as saying "Martin should have known his place" you must make a signature that says "Desert Dude is my intellectual superior and I am a sorry piece of shit!" Deal?
> *
> ...


there's only one problem, i have never claimed you said those exact words.

but you sure do imply it every time you say martin should have gone home while refusing to even acknowledge that zimmerman didn't even want martin to hear his address, and zimmerman was the one doing the stalking and chasing.

can you tell me more about the wisdom of showing a creepy stranger who is chasing you exactly where you live, especially as a child?

and you still refuse to answer my question, you fucking pussy.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 24, 2014)

londonfog said:


> so I now can follow somebody around...call 911 and just say they look suspicious ..then kill them


 If they attack you, perhaps. You are seriously lacking in honesty and integrity to try to portray a tragic event falsely in order to further your political agenda. You hope to profit from the death of a young man. This is an indictment of your morals.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> If they attack you, perhaps.


what if they get scared because you're tailing them in your truck without identifying yourself, and then you get out and chase them after they run away, and then grab two flashlights and a gun and then "walked back towards him" and they try to defend themselves?


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> how would you react?


Ok Ill play.

If it were me? I would have just calmly walked up to the man and asked if I could help him. Then when he asked any questions I would just explain to him I was a guest in the area. Then he would go to the grocery store and I could go get my sugar high going.

What do you think I would have done? If I haven't done anything wrong there is no need to run away and put into the minds of people that I may have just committed a crime. 

I don't think acting responsibly is too much to ask of a 17 year old.

Oh and again you get facts wrong. Martin was never tailed from the store, he was standing around in the rain and Zimm happened to be going to get some groceries and saw Martin looking suspicious.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> Ok Ill play.
> 
> If it were me? I would have just calmly walked up to the man and asked if I could help him. Then when he asked any questions I would just explain to him I was a guest in the area. Then he would go to the grocery store and I could go get my sugar high going.
> 
> ...


why is it the responsibility of the unarmed kid being chased to be the adult, rather than the adult with the gun doing the chasing?


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> why is it the responsibility of the unarmed kid being chased to be the adult, rather than the adult with the gun doing the chasing?


If he had just walked away, everything would have been fine. Running away? Nothing says " I done something wrong" than all of a sudden bolting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> If he had just walked away, everything would have been fine. Running away? Nothing says " I done something wrong" than all of a sudden bolting.


nothing says "i fear for my wellbeing and safety" like running away from some creepy unidentified stranger who tails kids in his truck.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> nothing says "i fear for my wellbeing and safety" like running away from some creepy unidentified stranger who tails kids in his truck.


He never tailed him, he stopped and made some observations. Why do you make statements that contain a kernel of untruth to them all the time? Why do you have to twist the facts if your argument has merit?


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 24, 2014)

No need to run away from someone in a vehicle. What is the guy gonna do? Jump the curb and continue to follow you through peoples lawns and down the sidewalk? You just walk away, no need to run.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> nothing says "i fear for my wellbeing and safety" like running away from some creepy unidentified stranger who tails kids in his truck.


You do not attempt to run away from someone and then decide to hide in the bushes to attack them. He wanted to get zimm away from his vehicle so he could kick his ass, that plan backfired.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> He never tailed him


yes he did, he even explained exactly how he did so on video.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> You do not attempt to run away from someone and then decide to hide in the bushes to attack them.


you're right, which is exactly why zimm's story about martin jumping out of the bushes is bullshit.

if you want to track down one of those assholes that's always getting away, it's a smart move to grab two flashlights and a gun and say "and then i went back towards him" after telling dispatch to call you for your location.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> he was probably wondering why zimmerman slowed down to tail him.
> 
> 
> zimmerman also told serino that he gave martin the stink eye intially, check the interrogations ya dumb shit.are you a fucking idiot?


There ya have it, if he was wondering so much, why didn't he identify himself, Martin was a visitor in a private gated community. Most normal folks would understand the situation.



UncleBuck said:


> martin was not the one tailing some stranger in his truck, nor was he a wannabe cop and busybody vigilante fake neighborhood watch guy.
> 
> serino even told zimmerman that it's basic police 101 stuff to identify yourself if you;re gonna be creeping and perving on little kids like zimmerman was doing.


Zimmerman was a resident there, he has a right to protect his neighborhood and he wasn't the one walking around in the dark in a hoody looking like a wanna be thug.


"basic police 101 stuff" lulz




UncleBuck said:


> there's that racist double standard rearing its ugly head.


Buck, your creative writing skills are atrocious, to the point that it's embarrasing for you.



UncleBuck said:


> why would you tell a creepy stranger who is following you that you live there? do you want to facilitate the possible abduction and rape?


See my crituque above.



UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman wouldn't even give his address to dispatch because he thought martin might hear him, and he was the one doing the following and the chasing in the dark.


 Who wouldn't keep their address discreet in the midst of a suspected theif, you don't have any street smarts there Buck, did you grow up on a farm?




UncleBuck said:


> way to showcase that racist doube standard of yours, 4 realz.


Boy, that comment really caught me off guard. 





UncleBuck said:


> sounds to me like zimmerman went out looking for martin, why else would he bring two flashlights and a loaded gun to find a fucking punk, and asshole that always gets away?
> 
> nice story, but martin wasn't stealing anything. he ran because a creepy unidentified stranger tailed him in his truck in the dark, then got out and chased him down after he ran.
> 
> ...


Was that your best Ed Shultz impression?







And you want us to believe your stories about the racists you met at the store, can't stop LULZ


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> There ya have it, if he was wondering so much, why didn't he identify himself, Martin was a visitor in a private gated community. Most normal folks would understand the situation.


martin had as much right to be where he was as anyone else, another racist double standard.





jahbrudda said:


> Zimmerman was a resident there, he has a right to protect his neighborhood and he wasn't the one walking around in the dark in a hoody looking like a wanna be thug.


i'm wearing a hoody today, and it's dark out. am i a thug too?




jahbrudda said:


> "basic police 101 stuff" lulz


identifying yourself rather than just creeping and perving on kids as an unknown stranger is generally a good idea if you don't want to be mistaken for a child molester.






jahbrudda said:


> Who wouldn't keep their address discreet in the midst of a suspected theif


who wouldn't want to keep their address secret in the midst of a possible pedo?





jahbrudda said:


> And you want us to believe your stories about the racists you met at the store, can't stop LULZ


http://www.snopes.com/photos/politics/martin.asp

that picture is fake, you dumb racist shit.

here's a real one for you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 24, 2014)

also, that picture of martin in the red hollister shirt is not 5 years old, it's 7 months old.

compare:


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 24, 2014)

Obviously a jury didn't believe you and Ed Shultz's melodramatic story. 
I'll bet you handed down an armchair conviction of those lying white racist lacrosse players too.


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 24, 2014)

343 deleted posts, stay classy!


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 25, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you sure are applying that term quite liberally for a kid who never got into a fight in his entire life (save the one time where a creepy stranger followed him and chased him in the dark).


Cos that bus driver ~No Limits Nigga~ beat down and posted about online was totally not a thuggish act. 

Martin - Dead
Zimmerman - Super rich and packing several brand new firearms, some straight from the factory. 

Keep crying Buck, innocent by unanimous verdict. 

However your tears will fuel the reptile dimension for many months moar.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Obviously a jury didn't believe you and Ed Shultz's melodramatic story.


you literally just got done posting a patently false picture that talked about the truth and agenda. i don't think you should be rushing to claim credibility after that massive lie.

but you do type OK at times for having a fist up your ass.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> 343 deleted posts, stay classy!


wonder what percentage were from the "recognized" whitey rightie racist division here on riu political forum..i think rolli needs to filter that down for us

EDIT: and while i'm real happy to know how dysfunctional a thread is by positing number of deleted posts, i would much prefer the "like" button back.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> wonder what percentage were from the "recognized" whitey rightie racist division here on riu political forum..i think rolli needs to filter that down for us
> 
> EDIT: and while i'm real happy to know how dysfunctional a thread is by positing number of deleted posts, i would much prefer the "like" button back.


I second the "like" button back


----------



## desert dude (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> He never tailed him, he stopped and made some observations. Why do you make statements that contain a kernel of untruth to them all the time? Why do you have to twist the facts if your argument has merit?


See: propaganda.

You can't have an honest conversation with a propagandist. My advice is to mock, ridicule and deride.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> He never tailed him, he stopped and made some observations. Why do you make statements that contain a kernel of untruth to them all the time? Why do you have to twist the facts if your argument has merit?


how quickly we forget:

[video=youtube;SO0oyDFS4Jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO0oyDFS4Jo[/video]


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> how quickly we forget:
> 
> [video=youtube;SO0oyDFS4Jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO0oyDFS4Jo[/video]


Your video supports what NoDrama said, did you not watch it yourself?


----------



## desert dude (Feb 25, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Your video supports what NoDrama said, did you not watch it yourself?


Schylaar does not know the very basic information regarding this case. She does not even know the charges against Zimmerman or that he was acquitted on manslaughter as well as murder 2.

That she did not watch her own posted videos is not surprising.

She has opinions though.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 25, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Schylaar does not know the very basic information regarding this case. She does not even know the charges against Zimmerman or that he was acquitted on manslaughter as well as murder 2.
> 
> That she did not watch her own posted videos is not surprising.
> 
> She has opinions though.


Sometimes I think she is the female Unclebuck, both will say or do anything to promote their agenda, like little MSNBC regurgitating bots .
The up side, there is no disputing the fact MSNBC has little to no credibility, hmmm.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> how quickly we forget:
> 
> [video=youtube;SO0oyDFS4Jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO0oyDFS4Jo[/video]


I thought this video was going to prove me wrong, it did the exact opposite.



> O&#8217;Mara said that prosecutors had offered no proof that Zimmerman tailed Martin as he returned from a trip to a 7-Eleven to buy Skittles and a juice drink.


Do you know what "no proof" means? 

I think you should buy a dictionary.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Your video supports what NoDrama said, did you not watch it yourself?


yes, i did..apparently you haven't.

"this guys hand in the waistband..oh and a he's black male" 1:02

"something's wrong with him" 1:15

"yup, and he's coming to check me out" 1:18

"he's got something in his hand" 1:23

"i don't know what his deal is" 1:26

"these assholes always get away" 1:35

"shit, he's running" 2:05

sound of GZ opening truck door

unintelligible foul language.."fucking xxxxxx"

sound of wind passing GZ's cell..

dispatch: are you following him? 2:24

"yes" 2:25

dispatch: we don't need you to do that 2:26


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Feb 25, 2014)

So where is it stating he followed him home from store? 

You haven't been very good with details in regards to this case. You should stop talking about it.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> yes, i did..apparently you haven't
> 
> "this guys hand in the waistband..oh and he's black"
> 
> ...


So this proves he was tailed from the 7-11 as buck claimed?

How so?

or are you playing dumb in an attempt to save face?


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> So this proves he was tailed from the 7-11 as buck claimed?
> 
> How so?
> 
> or are you playing dumb in an attempt to save face?


Did you catch her editing job of the actual 9-11 call? Just like ABC.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Schylaar does not know the very basic information regarding this case. She does not even know the charges against Zimmerman or that he was acquitted on manslaughter as well as murder 2.
> 
> That she did not watch her own posted videos is not surprising.
> 
> She has opinions though.





jahbrudda said:


> Sometimes I think she is the female Unclebuck, both will say or do anything to promote their agenda, like little MSNBC regurgitating bots .
> The up side, there is no disputing the fact MSNBC has little to no credibility, hmmm.





NoDrama said:


> I thought this video was going to prove me wrong, it did the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm sorry you are all such failures in life that you have NOTHING besides this message board..


----------



## Bombur (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sorry you are all such failures in life that you have NOTHING besides this message board..


LOL. Losing the argument, time to resort to personal insults. Classic.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> Did you catch her editing job of the actual 9-11 call? Just like ABC.


+repppppppppppppp


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sorry you are all such failures in life that you have NOTHING besides this message board..


Actually it was my success that permits me the time to fuck off here. Shouldn't you be checking the mail for your welfare check now?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

Bombur said:


> LOL. Losing the argument, time to resort to personal insults. Classic.


how is this a personal insult ROACH?..i notice how you quickly crawl in and crawl out of the pile of shit you live in..as if on cue.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

Rob Roy said:


> Actually it was my success that permits me the time to fuck off here. Shouldn't you be checking the mail for your welfare check now?


i don't receive welfare as i'm not entitled to it.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sorry you are all such failures in life that you have NOTHING besides this message board..


Are you feeling bad about losing face?


----------



## Bombur (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> how is this a personal insult ROACH?..i notice how you quickly crawl in and crawl out of the pile of shit you live in..as if on cue.


Telling someone they are a failure and have nothing in their life besides this board is certainly a personal insult. I'm not surprised I needed to explain that to you


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Feb 25, 2014)

So she admits buck is a failure in life. Good shit.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> So she admits buck is a failure in life. Good shit.


Buck has trimming and RIU, a full life.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 25, 2014)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> Did you catch her editing job of the actual 9-11 call? Just like ABC.





schuylaar said:


> +repppppppppppppp


First time I've witnessed someone reping another member for calling out their dishonesty. LULZ


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sorry you are all such failures in life that you have NOTHING besides this message board..


The same message board you're getting destroyed on? LULZ


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

Bombur said:


> Telling someone they are a failure and have nothing in their life besides this board is certainly a personal insult. I'm not surprised I needed to explain that to you


hmmm..i understand the loss of time/dementia happens to all whitey rightie racist old men sooner or later..however, you can PM rolli who can pull login and activity records..i'm sure he'd be DELIGHTED to assist you in this matter..


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> First time I've witnessed someone reping another member for calling out their dishonesty. LULZ


you sure he was insulting me?


----------



## Bombur (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> hmmm..i understand the loss of time/dementia happens to all whitey rightie racist old men sooner or later..however, you can PM rolli who can pull login and activity records..i'm sure he'd be DELIGHTED to assist you in this matter..


I'm 22, not racist and not a "rightie", you demented hag. And wtf are you even talking about in the rest of your post? What do I need login/activity records for?


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> however, you can PM rolli who can pull login and activity records..i'm sure he'd be DELIGHTED to assist you in this matter..


No need to do that, just take total posts and divide by the amount of time you have been here.

For instance

Me:

18,688 posts over 80 months = 233 posts per month

Desert Dude:

7,192 posts over 52 months = 138 posts per month

Jahbrudda:

442 posts in 29 months =15.2 posts per month.

you:

5,341 posts over 17 months = 314 posts per month.

Bucky

54,005 posts over 44 months = 1227 posts per month.


Do you see that you post more than any of the people you claim do nothing but post here for a living? You understand math right?

Buck beats everyone combined.


----------



## Bombur (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> No need to do that, just take total posts and divide by the amount of time you have been here.
> 
> For instance
> 
> ...


You can also go to someone's profile > about me tab > posts per day


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

Bombur said:


> You can also go to someone's profile > about me tab > posts per day


I knew there was a way, just couldn't remember where to find it, thanks.


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Feb 25, 2014)

You forgot about me and my <1 post per day.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> No need to do that, just take total posts and divide by the amount of time you have been here.
> 
> For instance
> 
> ...





Bombur said:


> You can also go to someone's profile > about me tab > posts per day


fail. you'd need to include all your sock puppets to get an accurate figure


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> You forgot about me and my <1 post per day.


Sorry dude, she didn't quote you though when she made that statement, the only reason I didn't do it. I apologize.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> fail. you'd need to include all your sock puppets to get an accurate figure


hahah yeah, sock puppets. I forgot about those. Buck has at least 2 that I know of, most likely has many more.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

Bombur said:


> I'm 22, not racist and not a "rightie", you demented hag. And wtf are you even talking about in the rest of your post? What do I need login/activity records for?



[video=youtube;Yd0fBXwDBmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd0fBXwDBmo[/video]


*
SCORE!!! AND THE FANS GO WILD!!!


*


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> Sorry dude, she didn't quote you though when she made that statement, the only reason I didn't do it. I apologize.


lame, ass kiss quote of the day belongs to you ND


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

nodrama said:


> hahah yeah, sock puppets. I forgot about those. Buck has at least 2 that i know of, most likely has many more.








whoops, busted!! And they all scurry away..
*
*


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Sometimes I think she is the female Unclebuck, both will say or do anything to promote their agenda, like little MSNBC regurgitating bots .
> The up side, there is no disputing the fact MSNBC has little to no credibility, hmmm.


says the racist who posted the picture that has been debunked as an obvious lie.


----------



## desert dude (Feb 25, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> First time I've witnessed someone reping another member for calling out their dishonesty. LULZ


She is not the brightest bulb, but her skin glows and both men and women are sexually attracted to her. Just ask her if you don't believe me.


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 25, 2014)

I wish UncleBert and UncleBork would chime in as I really value their opinions.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> whoops, busted!! And they all scurry away..
> *
> *


And the more your post count goes up, the bigger the hypocrite you are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> So this proves he was tailed from the 7-11 as buck claimed?


when did i ever once claim he followed him from 7-11?

i pointed to the reenactment where he tailed him in the housing complex by his own admission.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> The same message board you're getting destroyed on? LULZ


says the sock puppet moron who posts links to white supremacy sites and old, debunked racialized photos of dead black kids.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> nothing says "i fear for my wellbeing and safety" like running away from some creepy unidentified stranger who tails kids in his truck.





UncleBuck said:


> \
> i pointed to the reenactment where he tailed him in the housing complex by his own admission.


So now your claim is that he chased him through the complex in his truck eh?

I didn't know your bulging erect penis got long enough for you to step on, but you did and you fell flat on your face.

Did you get at least 3 hours of sleep today? I mean between the 21 hours a day of trimming and the 19 hours a day of posting, where do you find the time?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> You forgot about me and my <1 post per day.


and yet you've still managed to remove all doubt!

especially the part where you called an actual, admitted neo-nazi a "suspected bigot" while calling me an actual bigot.

asshurt texans, they are too easy. and they won't DARE call out a real racist to save their own lives.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> hahah yeah, sock puppets. I forgot about those. Buck has at least 2 that I know of, most likely has many more.


why don't you go ahead and run your theory by rolli and see what you get?


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> why don't you go ahead and run your theory by rolli and see what you get?


Sorry, Rolli doesn't answer my Messages, ever.

BTW Does Rolli know everyone's Sock Puppets by heart?

What about folks that use TOR? How does Rolli get through that?

Rolli has no idea.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> So now your claim is that he chased him through the complex in his truck eh?
> 
> I didn't know your bulging erect penis got long enough for you to step on, but you did and you fell flat on your face.
> 
> Did you get at least 3 hours of sleep today? I mean between the 21 hours a day of trimming and the 19 hours a day of posting, where do you find the time?


awwww, poor little asshurt modrama.

he had to tell an obvious lie, got called out, and now his little derriere is devastated.

go collect your farmer welfare and cry about how your rep is only 110, maybe lie and say it is 610 and have rolli call you out on it in front of all of us!



now that's a _*LULZ*_


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> Sorry, Rolli doesn't answer my Messages, ever.


he has no problem stepping in though to call you out when you calim your rep is 500 points higher than it is though!

personally, i liked vlad the inhaler better for calling you out as the plagiarizing wannabe bitch that you are!

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/517318-plagiarizers-politics-section-lets-name.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

and welcome back, schuylaar. where the hell did you go these last few days, and why you riling up the mental committee in their cherished "we get to kill black teens now!" thread?


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> awwww, poor little asshurt modrama.
> 
> he had to tell an obvious lie, got called out, and now his little derriere is devastated.
> 
> ...


Aww poor bucky lied, got caught in the lie, and now he's all hurt about it and has to accuse me of lying.. 

*WOOOOPS*


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> he has no problem stepping in though to call you out when you calim your rep is 500 points higher than it is though!
> 
> personally, i liked vlad the inhaler better for calling you out as the plagiarizing wannabe bitch that you are!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/politics/517318-plagiarizers-politics-section-lets-name.html


LOl no one cares, except you.

You know how I know when I hit a homerun? You bring that post up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> Aww poor bucky lied, got caught in the lie, and now he's all hurt about it and has to accuse me of lying..
> 
> *WOOOOPS*


i never told any lies.

i said zimmerman tailed martin, and he did. he even said so in the reenactment.

you tried to say that i claimed he followed him home from 7-11, which is patently ridiculous as georgy was getting his ass handed to him by shellie while martin was getting high on his way home from the store.

the gate closed at 7pm, so martin had to cut through the unfenced section to get back in, which brought him between two houses at the exact moment that zimmy was driving to target to get some apples and carrots for his horse wife to munch on.

what's 610-500?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> LOl no one cares, except you.


that's not true, rend pawl will probably hire you to work for him with a track record like that.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i never told any lies.
> 
> i said zimmerman tailed martin, and he did.


You said he tailed him IN HIS TRUCK!! Are you blind as well as mathematically challenged?


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

unclebuck said:


> if someone followed you in their truck as you walked home from the grocery store, then got out without identifying themselves and chased you down in the dark, would you be afraid for your life? If you had a gun, would you fire on them in self defense?





unclebuck said:


> i never told any lies.
> 
> I said zimmerman tailed martin, and he did. He even said so in the reenactment.
> 
> You tried to say that i claimed he followed him home from 7-11, which is patently ridiculous



*oh shit!! Caught in another lie!!


*


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

desert dude said:


> *She is not the brightest bulb*, but her skin glows and both men and women are sexually attracted to her. Just ask her if you don't believe me.


maybe not..however, i outsmart all the whitey rightie racist old men on this board..and a few 22 year-olds, too


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> *oh shit!! Caught in another lie!!
> 
> 
> *


awwww, still not there. all you can do is point to a hypothetical that i asked desert dude the racist and try to pretend like it says what you claimed.



if you need a shoulder to cry on, maybe the government will send you one with your next welfare check.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman did indeed follow martin in his truck while martin walked home from the store,





UncleBuck said:


> awwww, still not there. all you can do is point to a hypothetical that i asked desert dude the racist and try to pretend like it says what you claimed.


*ANOTHER LIE!!! 
*
How many times can one person deny ever claiming something when all the proof is right here for everyone to see?

You should try a red herring or a strawman, all your usual denials in the face of proof are working against you. Ad Homs aren't holding up either.

What will Bucky try next?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> Sorry, *Rolli doesn't answer my Messages, ever.
> *
> BTW Does Rolli know everyone's Sock Puppets by heart?
> 
> ...


really? i never have to wait more than IMMEDIATELY to the occassional 5 minutes for a response from him..(just in case i catch him in the bathroom)..must be my glowing skin


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> *ANOTHER LIE!!!
> *
> How many times can one person deny ever claiming something when all the proof is right here for everyone to see?
> 
> ...


so martin was no longer walking home from the store when he entered the retreat at twin lakes?

wooooooops. you're an idiot.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so martin was no longer walking home from the store when he entered the retreat at twin lakes?
> 
> wooooooops. you're an idiot.


When you just can't win no matter what.....







Good move to stop trying to deny ever saying what you oh so clearly said. That was working against you big time.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> and welcome back, schuylaar. where the hell did you go these last few days, and why you riling up the mental committee in their cherished "we get to kill black teens now!" thread?


dude..this thread popped up out of nowhere and i thought..well, why the hell not?..besides how can i be gone and here 24/7 like desert dud and his lackeys claim?..but thank you for noticing..i was hoping the "like" button would be here when i got back.

EDIT: besides they were claiming you lied and wanted to set them straight.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> wanted to set them straight.


You failed miserably.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i never told any lies.
> 
> i said zimmerman tailed martin, and he did. he even said so in the reenactment.
> 
> ...


don't forget shellie had left him that evening and went to her parents..i wonder what type of mindset georgie was in when trayvon came along?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> You failed miserably.



*"this guys hand in the waistband..oh and a he's black male" 1:02

"something's wrong with him" 1:15

"yup, and he's coming to check me out" 1:18

"he's got something in his hand" 1:23

"i don't know what his deal is" 1:26

"these assholes always get away" 1:35

"shit, he's running" 2:05

sound of GZ opening truck door

unintelligible foul language.."fucking xxxxxx"

sound of wind passing GZ's cell..

dispatch: are you following him? 2:24

"yes" 2:25

dispatch: we don't need you to do that 2:26 *


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;Hk_-XWpUFmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk_-XWpUFmU[/video]


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 25, 2014)

933 pages of arguing about something that is over and done. Move on, everyone here is racist and a failure.


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 25, 2014)

I only see 234 pages.....you should change the settings to max posts per page its 40 Ithink.


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 25, 2014)

You ride a dyna? I find them to handle much better than a softail.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 25, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> You ride a dyna? I find them to handle much better than a softail.


No, what's a dyna? 




Lol, Yeah bro. Didn't you start the biker thread? I posted a picture in there.


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 25, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> No, what's a dyna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I did do that. 
I suppose Ijust wanted to end another of bucks threads on a positive note


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 25, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> Sorry, Rolli doesn't answer my Messages, ever.
> 
> BTW Does Rolli know everyone's Sock Puppets by heart?
> 
> ...





UncleBuck said:


> he has no problem stepping in though to call you out when you calim your rep is 500 points higher than it is though!
> 
> personally, i liked vlad the inhaler better for calling you out as the plagiarizing wannabe bitch that you are!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/politics/517318-plagiarizers-politics-section-lets-name.html


Just curious, does anyone from rollitup call out the liberals on here, fair question, amiright?


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 25, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Just curious, does anyone from rollitup call out the liberals on here, fair question, amiright?


 Begone, you damned heretic!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Just curious, does anyone from rollitup call out the liberals on here, fair question, amiright?


you keep trying, but a perfunctory glance at your sources reveal white supremacists, rush limbaugh proteges, debunked racialized phtos, and other such moronic douchebaggery.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> don't forget shellie had left him that evening and went to her parents..i wonder what type of mindset georgie was in when trayvon came along?


he was probably pissed off that the bridle and tack shops were all closed.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Begone, you damned heretic!!!


heeello reeeeeeeeeed


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 25, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> he was probably pissed off that the bridle and tack shops were all closed.


awwwwww she has a pretty face and she's lost dead-weight..plus i heard she's been on a diet too


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> awwwwww she has a pretty face and she's lost dead-weight..plus i heard she's been on a diet too


it's too bad that it's impossible to exercise away a horse face.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 25, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Just curious, does anyone from rollitup call out the liberals on here, fair question, amiright?





UncleBuck said:


> you keep trying, but a perfunctory glance at your sources reveal white supremacists, rush limbaugh proteges, debunked racialized phtos, and other such moronic douchebaggery.


Is there a reason you are dodging my my question?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Is there a reason you are dodging my my question?


i answered your question heads on with reference to your recent posts.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 25, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> *"this guys hand in the waistband..oh and a he's black male" 1:02
> 
> "something's wrong with him" 1:15
> 
> ...



Is Zimmerman calling from the 7-11?

it's not even worth my time


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 25, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you keep trying, but a perfunctory glance at your sources reveal white supremacists, rush limbaugh proteges, debunked racialized phtos, and other such moronic douchebaggery.


Please learn how to spell basic words before attempting to wrap your head around complex social issues.

thankyou and kind regards,

HWT


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 25, 2014)

hello HWT


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2014)

just searched toke and talk for "niqqerz" and found only two mentions,both in one thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/551191-do-you-think-incest-bad-20.html#post7825339


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hello HWT


LGC my man, iv been looking for that hat I lost it sometime during our last bender, woke up with a lot of cocaine residue on my shell but no hat with feather. let me know if you ever find my good times hat, I really miss it


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 25, 2014)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> Did you catch her editing job of the actual 9-11 call? Just like ABC.





schuylaar said:


> +repppppppppppppp





jahbrudda said:


> First time I've witnessed someone reping another member for calling out their dishonesty. LULZ





schuylaar said:


> you sure he was insulting me?


Oh yeah, he said you purposely edited (called you a liar) the actual 911 call, just like ABC (liars).
And you reped him for it, LULZ


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh wow.


----------



## heckler73 (Feb 26, 2014)

I like the last couple pages with all of the deleted posts.


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 26, 2014)

this thread SUCKS!! Emma still loves you guys though....


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 26, 2014)

we keep it classy!


----------



## kpmarine (Feb 26, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> View attachment 3006716
> 
> this thread SUCKS!! Emma still loves you guys though....


Your lab is cute.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 26, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> I like the last couple pages with all of the deleted posts.


Amen to that.

This whole thread should be deleted.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 26, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> This whole thread should be deleted.


What is the criteria rollitup uses to delete a post vs suspend a member?


----------



## B166ER420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> This whole thread should be deleted.


Amen to that!

Please delete this thread!


----------



## desert dude (Feb 26, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> Please delete this thread!


This thread will outlive you, my friend.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Oh yeah, he said you purposely edited (called you a liar) the actual 911 call, just like ABC (liars).
> And you reped him for it, LULZ


fail. he was making fun of YOU guys..asking if you caught me changing the 911 call..because captain obvious, i transcribed the phone call second by second.

it's called facts and citation..something of which whitey rightie racist knows nothing of..


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> What is the criteria rollitup uses to delete a post vs suspend a member?


criteria?..the fact that this is his website is criteria enough, wouldn't you say?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 26, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> This whole thread should be deleted.


cry, cry, cry..complain, complain..don't click the link if you don't like what's behind it..


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 26, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> I thought this video was going to prove me wrong, it did the exact opposite.
> 
> Do you know what "no proof" means?
> 
> I think you should buy a dictionary.





Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> So where is it stating he followed him home from store?
> 
> You haven't been very good with details in regards to this case. You should stop talking about it.


Antidisestablish is talking to you Schuylar.



NoDrama said:


> Are you feeling bad about losing face?





Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> Did you catch her editing job of the actual 9-11 call? Just like ABC.


Once again, Antidisestablish is talking to you Schuylar, he's calling you out.


schuylaar said:


> +repppppppppppppp


And here is where you rep him for it. LULZ




Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> So she admits buck is a failure in life. Good shit.





jahbrudda said:


> First time I've witnessed someone reping another member for calling out their dishonesty. LULZ





schuylaar said:


> fail. he was making fun of YOU guys..asking if you caught me changing the 911 call..because captain obvious, i transcribed the phone call second by second.
> 
> it's called facts and citation..something of which whitey rightie racist knows nothing of..


Can't stop LULZ

It's called denial Schuylar.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 26, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> criteria?..the fact that this is his website is criteria enough, wouldn't you say?


Who is he? Are you talking about a moderator, or the owner of the site.
I've searched for the rules and can't find them.
I'm just not clear, they seem inconsistent to me, why some members posts get deleted for being inappropriate, while other members get a suspension.
Can you please give me a link to the rules, I don't want to be suspended for something I'm not sure of.
I keep my comments on a fairly civil level unless I'm personally attacked, then like most people, I defend myself and fire back.


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 26, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Who is he? Are you talking about a moderator, or the owner of the site.
> I've searched for the rules and can't find them.
> I'm just not clear, they seem inconsistent to me, why some members posts get deleted for being inappropriate, while other members get a suspension.
> Can you please give me a link to the rules, I don't want to be suspended for something I'm not sure of.
> I keep my comments on a fairly civil level unless I'm personally attacked, then like most people, I defend myself and fire back.


Some animals are "more Equal" than others.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 26, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> Some animals are "more Equal" than others.


Another member helped me out on the rules, I think I got it now, no more worries.


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 26, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Who is he? Are you talking about a moderator, or the owner of the site.
> I've searched for the rules and can't find them.
> I'm just not clear, they seem inconsistent to me, why some members posts get deleted for being inappropriate, while other members get a suspension.
> Can you please give me a link to the rules, I don't want to be suspended for something I'm not sure of.
> I keep my comments on a fairly civil level unless I'm personally attacked, then like most people, I defend myself and fire back.


You remember pole position?
"Prepare to qualify"

https://www.rollitup.org/support/100827-rules.html


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 26, 2014)

The erection this thread has given me is both massive and well sustained. 

Keep crying, ladies.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 26, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> You remember pole position?
> "Prepare to qualify"
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/100827-rules.html


Thanks twostroke, now I'm really confused.


----------



## Wavels (Feb 26, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Thanks twostroke, now I'm really confused.


I read these rules when I initially registered here.

This one sort of jumped off of the page at me.

Selective enforcement?
Hmmm?

*Be Courteous!
*Don't attack others. Personal attacks on others will not be tolerated. Challenge others' points of view and opinions, but do so respectfully and thoughtfully ... without insult and personal attack.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> I've searched for the rules and can't find them.


there's literally a link to them on every single page of the website, you worthless pile of ass-fisted cotton.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> The erection this thread has given me is both massive and well sustained.
> 
> Keep crying, ladies.


their tears inspire me to be the best that i can be.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> there's literally a link to them on every single page of the website, you worthless pile of ass-fisted cotton.


Well it's quite obvious you're never read them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Well it's quite obvious you're never read them.


i did just finish reading the link you posted from the preeminent climate change denial organization of our times, the one funded by the koch brothers and exxonmobil, the same group that used to get paid by tobacco companies to deceive people like you into believing and repeating the lie that smoking is not harmful.

you might want to stop proving canndo right with all of your retarded citations.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i did just finish reading the link you posted from the preeminent climate change denial organization of our times, the one funded by the koch brothers and exxonmobil, the same group that used to get paid by tobacco companies to deceive little shitcunts like you into believing and repeating the lie that smoking is not harmful.
> 
> you might want to stop proving canndo right with all of your retarded citations.


I was talking about you not reading the rules, LULZ


----------



## NoDrama (Feb 26, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> i was talking about you not reading the rules, lulz


lulz.........


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Feb 26, 2014)

The way I understand it, is that Rollie allows this forum to be spicier than the others. 

I personally think the rules should still apply in here and that repeated violations will get you banned. 

From my time here, I'd say it is definitely selective, except for bear. He is fair all around.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 26, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> Hey new guy......troll pass.....it exists.
> And let's face it if we had to stick to standard classroom rules here in politics it would get pretty boring.


I hear ya, it just gets confusing how the rules are enforced to me.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 26, 2014)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> The way I understand it, is that Rollie allows this forum to be spicier than the others.
> 
> I personally think the rules should still apply in here and that repeated violations will get you banned.
> 
> From my time here, I'd say it is definitely selective, except for bear. He is fair all around.


All I'm saying is, I can live with rules, especially on a private site, it's their baby and they can do what they see fit.
I'd just like a little clarification, some members on here consistently break the rules and get away with it, but some are held to a higher standard.
Like, erroneously calling a member a racist or bigot is accepted, but using the N or accusing someone of being a snitch is not?

So what is the biggest NO NO on here?


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Feb 26, 2014)

Probably using racial slurs. 

This site being what it is, getting called a snitch or rat is pretty damn harsh, but I don't know if anyone's been banned for it. It's happened in here plenty of times, and they are still around. 

The Bear can explain it better, but I haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## Wavels (Feb 26, 2014)

Antidisestablishmentarian said:


> The way I understand it, is that Rollie allows this forum to be spicier than the others.
> 
> I personally think the rules should still apply in here and that repeated violations will get you banned.
> 
> From my time here, I'd say it is definitely selective, except for bear. He is fair all around.


I agree with your assessment.
Some members are kept on a much shorter leash than others.
The great white bear is quite fair in his conduct and enforcement here.
I suspect, however, that he is not the one who hands out the different size leashes in use here.


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 26, 2014)

My leash doesn't seem to exist....I seem to have a hand directly on my neck.
Not really sure honestly what was inappropriate about that last post.
If it were explained would that explanation need deletion as well?

Oh well transplants a callin.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> erroneously calling a member a racist or bigot is accepted


it's really not.

but when you cite the white supremacists at numbersUSA or argue loudly in favor of anti-gay laws or post debunked, racialized pictures of dead black teens, you do earn your label. 

so wear it proudly, ya racist stooge.


----------



## Wavels (Feb 26, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> My leash doesn't seem to exist....I seem to have a hand directly on my neck.
> Not really sure honestly what was inappropriate about that last post.
> If it were explained would that explanation need deletion as well?
> 
> Oh well transplants a callin.


You seem to have been fitted with a shock collar instead of a leash, apparently.
Ouch.
But this is a privately owned site, so we all know that politics seem to be the determining factor.
This IS a reefer site after all.
No complaints from me, simply observations.


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 26, 2014)

Its weird but I'm still a newb here so.
Like the post is gone, but there it is in the quote right?

Once that reads "removed" in the context here it will appear as if a racial slur was contained therein.

I realize I am just bitching, seems like the appropriate section and thread though.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> it's really not.
> 
> but when you cite the white supremacists at numbersUSA or argue loudly in favor of anti-gay laws or post debunked, racialized pictures of dead black teens, you do earn your label.
> 
> so wear it proudly, ya racist stooge.


You my friend break the rules on a daily basis, but somehow manage to keep your privileges.
But when someone accuses you of being a snitch, you claim it will get them suspended, how is that?



UncleBuck said:


> so feel free to call me a snitch, it will only get you banned even quicker than your white supremacy tendencies will.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> Its weird but I'm still a newb here so.
> Like the post is gone, but there it is in the quote right?
> 
> Once that reads "removed" in the context here it will appear as if a racial slur was contained therein.
> ...


leave the bitching to the bitches, i always say.


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> leave the bitching to the bitches, i always say.


Hope the long leash doesn't get caught in the lawn mower I reckon.
It has before...as early as a page ago.


----------



## Wavels (Feb 26, 2014)

Discerning, objective readers see what is going on here.
But, like I said, this is a cannabis site. 
IMO, this forum has a tendency to pander to the leftward posters. 
No surprise, as, it is what it is.
It is still fun to get high and post here, I certainly do not take anything here very seriously.
It amuses me, and life is way too short to grouse about political "debate" on a reefer site!


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 26, 2014)

Its not much different than debating politics with actual growers irl imho.
A little more i-macho I reckon.
Like here most want it both ways. 
A big safety net free of charge.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2014)

Wavels said:


> IMO, this forum has a tendency to pander to the leftward posters.


a literal graveyard of racist right wing sock puppets who were given a more than fair chance begs to differ with your delusion.

did you happen to notice some of the tags on this thread?

* ub = race traitor*


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh yeah I gave you a star that's what the superintendent said I had to give minimum because you managed to put your name on it.

I tried to convey that the "started by UncleBuck" was done automatically but he said we had to give you something on account of your special needs.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 26, 2014)

Its fucking throbbing, Im surprised there's any blood left in the rest of my body.


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 26, 2014)

You were supposed to call the doctor after a couple hours.


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 26, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> You were supposed to call the doctor after a couple hours.


All this talk about van trays and zimmerframes is putting me off a bit tho.


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 26, 2014)

Gotta get mad at it......lol jk .......or am I?

*dun dun dunnn!!!*


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> I hear ya, it just gets confusing how the rules are enforced to me.


enforcement hierarchy:

1. Rolli
2. Uncle Buck
3. Schuylaar


----------



## Doer (Feb 27, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> enforcement hierarchy:
> 
> 1. Rolli
> 2. Uncle Buck
> 3. Schuylaar


Don't make me stop this car and come back there!


----------



## Doer (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> You my friend break the rules on a daily basis, but somehow manage to keep your privileges.
> But when someone accuses you of being a snitch, you claim it will get them suspended, how is that?


Have you ever tired to put him on Ignore? Alas, he is indeed, special.


----------



## Doer (Feb 27, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Its fucking throbbing, Im surprised there's any blood left in the rest of my body.


It says right there on the label, "If you still have an erection in 4 hours, take 2 more."


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> I hear ya, it just gets confusing how the rules are enforced to me.


You really care about how rules are enforced on an weed forum ?? Do you have a life ?? funny shit


----------



## GOD HERE (Feb 27, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> enforcement hierarchy:
> 
> 1. Rolli
> 2. Uncle Buck
> 3. Schuylaar


I've been taking some time off, sorry.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 27, 2014)

londonfog said:


> You really care about how rules are enforced on an weed forum ?? Do you have a life ?? funny shit


i personally enjoy the politics section of rollitup, are you saying people should ignore the forum rules?
Hey London, looking at your post count vs mine, seems I have more of a personal life outside this forum than you, thanks for clearing that shit up.
You're very good at making yourself look like a wet blanket fool.


----------



## Doer (Feb 27, 2014)

Forum rule are for joiners. Independents don't need no stikin' forum rules. Just make right action and the chips will fall or not.

Forum rules are the wet blanket. To piss about it is to water the blanket.

And post envy only helps us laugh.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> i personally enjoy the politics section of rollitup, are you saying people should ignore the forum rules?
> Hey London, looking at your post count vs mine, seems I have more of a personal life outside this forum than you, thanks for clearing that shit up.
> You're very good at making yourself look like a wet blanket fool.


.........................


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 27, 2014)

Post envy would make me laugh too, I see no pride in having a high post count on any forum, it paints a clear picture of ones priorities.
But people who defend theirs, really makes me laugh.


----------



## travisw (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> i Hey London, looking at your post count vs mine, seems I have more of a personal life outside this forum than you, thanks for clearing that shit up.
> You're very good at making yourself look like a wet blanket fool.


You have posted almost 500 times in two weeks beenthere. Everyone knows why your post per day numbers are artificially low.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2014)

travisw said:


> You have posted almost 500 times in two weeks beenthere. Everyone knows why your post per day numbers are artificially low.


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to travisw again*


----------



## BigNBushy (Feb 27, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> enforcement hierarchy:
> 
> 1. Rolli
> 2. Uncle Buck
> 3. Schuylaar


I knew you liked it when uncle buck was on top.

This forum is little more than a place where liberals can gather and mentally masturbate together.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 27, 2014)

travisw said:


> You have posted almost 500 times in two weeks beenthere. Everyone knows why your post per day numbers are artificially low.


You idiots cease to amaze me, you're a bunch of little cry babies who dish it out but can't take it.
When someone doesn't subscribe to your political beliefs, you resort to personal attacks, either we're racists, bigots, homophobes, sock puppets or greedy republicans.
All of which, I am not. But if, in your wretched mind, you find a happy place for your own inadequacies, carry on, I'll enjoy the show..


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> i personally enjoy the politics section of rollitup, are you saying people should ignore the forum rules?
> Hey London, looking at your post count vs mine, seems I have more of a personal life outside this forum than you, thanks for clearing that shit up.
> You're very good at making yourself look like a wet blanket fool.


do you enjoy the politics section as much as your neon sign or your boring wife, beenthere?

*LMFAO!*


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> You idiots cease to amaze me, you're a bunch of little cry babies who dish it out but can't take it.
> When someone doesn't subscribe to your political beliefs, you resort to personal attacks, either we're racists, bigots, homophobes, sock puppets or greedy republicans.
> All of which, I am not. But if, in your wretched mind, you find a happy place for your own inadequacies, carry on, I'll enjoy the show..


you cite white supremacists and call anti-gay hate bills a "win for capitalism and freedom".

it's not any wonder that you get correctly categorized as a racist, bigoted, homophobe piece of shit, beenthere.

now quit your fucking crying, ya fucking crybaby.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> I knew you liked it when uncle buck was on top.
> 
> This forum is little more than a place where liberals can gather and mentally masturbate together.


actually, there are two men on top of me


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you cite white supremacists and call anti-gay hate bills a "win for capitalism and freedom".
> 
> it's not any wonder that you get correctly categorized as a racist, bigoted, homophobe piece of shit, beenthere.
> 
> *now quit your fucking crying, ya fucking crybaby.*



.................


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 27, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> actually, there are two men on top of me



Greater mass apparently does not equate greater intellect.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2014)

Rob Roy said:


> Greater mass apparently does not equate greater intellect.


time to do your homework, take a bath and get ready for dinner..your father will be home soon.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 27, 2014)

Why you always so mad Schularr, does your mom still make you wear the dresses she makes?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Why you always so mad Schularr, does your mom still make you wear the dresses she makes?


how's your knee healing up, beenthere? you still losing work to shadetree contractors with magnets on the sides of their vans?


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 27, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> how's your knee healing up, beenthere? you still losing work to shadetree contractors with magnets on the sides of their vans?


my knee healed up four years ago, i quit tile contracting and went full time as an apt owner and became donethat aussie on the side.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Why you always so mad Schularr, does your mom still make you wear the dresses she makes?


so is this your official "outing" party, beenthere?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> so is this your official "outing" party, beenthere?


beennowhere is way too much of a coward for that. remember, we're talking about the guy who cowers and minimizes the RIU screen whenever his wife walks in the room.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 27, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> beennowhere is way too much of a coward for that. remember, we're talking about the guy who cowers and minimizes the RIU screen whenever his wife walks in the room.


Is beennowhere bucks boogie man?
I already like him.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> beennowhere is way too much of a coward for that. remember, we're talking about the guy who cowers and minimizes the RIU screen whenever his wife walks in the room.


though he can't stand to "even look at her"..


----------



## Doer (Feb 27, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> actually, there are two men on top of me


And you have me from behind! 

Ummmmmmm......? What's from behind, Mommie?

shu...sht....sht shuuuuuuuuuuutttttttuuuupppppp! (omg!!!) kid, <gasp> go back to sleep.


----------



## Doer (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Is beennowhere bucks boogie man?
> I already like him.


Well, that settles it. I am pretty sure now. He is you.


----------



## Doer (Feb 27, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> I knew you liked it when uncle buck was on top.
> 
> This forum is little more than a place where liberals can gather and mentally masturbate together.


I also, enjoy a little lub in middle.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2014)

So a puppet is exposed...funny shit


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 27, 2014)

londonfog said:


> So a puppet is exposed...funny shit


Just like the empirical evidence on climate change, it's settled, right london.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2014)

from idle for three years (coinciding exactly when beenthere started posting) to posting all day, every day in politics a week after beenthere is banned.

mahsistah, you made it too obvious.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> from idle for three years (coinciding exactly when beenthere started posting) to posting all day, every day in politics a week after beenthere is banned.
> 
> mahsistah, you made it too obvious.


LOL..why beenthere get the ban ?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> from idle for three years (coinciding exactly when beenthere started posting) to posting all day, every day in politics a week after beenthere is banned.
> 
> mahsistah, you made it too obvious.


way too obvious..the spelling of my name was the clincher..butt clincher..ben-ghazi, your favorite


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Just like the empirical evidence on climate change, it's settled, right london.


yeah beenthere, why did you get the ban?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 27, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> way too obvious..the spelling of my name was the clincher..butt clincher..ben-ghazi, your favorite
> 
> View attachment 3008464


Say it isn't so...ROFL

poor guy..maybe he should go build something..lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2014)

londonfog said:


> LOL..why beenthere get the ban ?


for being generally pleasant.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 27, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> from idle for three years (coinciding exactly when beenthere started posting) to posting all day, every day in politics a week after beenthere is banned.
> 
> mahsistah, you made it too obvious.


I didn't know beenthere was banned, I just responded to one of his threads a week ago, and we disagreed on something, can't remember actually.
Is there a place on the site where we can see who's been banned?
If not, how come you know and no one else did?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> I didn't know beenthere was banned, I just responded to one of his threads a week ago, and we disagreed on something, can't remember actually.


just conducted a search for any response from you to beenthere and no such post exists.

you are aware that lying only confirms it further, right?


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 27, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> just conducted a search for any response from you to beenthere and no such post exists.
> 
> you are aware that lying only confirms it further, right?


Even if i found it, you would have something else to bitch about, amiright
Come to think about, I don't care who you think I am, doesn't change a thing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2014)

beenthere's last post: 2/7/2014

jahbeenthere's first post in politics: 2/15/2014

about 500 posts in 12 days by the obvious sock puppet.

completely obvious.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 27, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> beenthere's last post: 2/7/2014
> 
> jahbeenthere's first post in politics: 2/15/2014
> 
> ...


You are a liar and you know it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> Even if i found it, you would have something else to bitch about, amiright


you can't find it because it does not exist.

go to the rollitup.org/politics, go to the "search forum" function, choose "go advanced". type in your name and choose "exact user name", choose "posts", and choose "ascending order".

that will document ALL of your posts in politics starting from the beginning.

you are lying, plain and simple. i've already verified this. you are welcome to verufy it as well, i gave you step by step instructions.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> You are a liar and you know it.


nope. go check it out for yourself, beenthere. detailed instructions for how to do the search are listed above.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 27, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> nope. go check it out for yourself, beenthere. detailed instructions for how to do the search are listed above.


My first post was before beenther ever joined shit for brains.
You're the biggest liar on this site, no wonder so many people make fun of you.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 27, 2014)

Where you from jahbrudda?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> My first post was before beenther ever joined shit for brains.
> You're the biggest liar on this site, no wonder so many people make fun of you.


your first post IN POLITICS, you feckless dipshit.

you have never had a disagreement with beenthere because (1) you guys are the same person (2) you are his sock puppet since he got banned and (3) you only started posting in politics 8 days after he got banned.

all of this is verifiable via the search function, i even gave detailed instructions so you can check it for yourself.

dumb liar.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 27, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Where you from jahbrudda?


bay area, ca


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> bay area, ca


just like beenthere.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbeenthere, ya wanna meet for lunch?


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 27, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> your first post IN POLITICS, you feckless dipshit.
> 
> you have never had a disagreement with beenthere because (1) you guys are the same person (2) you are his sock puppet since he got banned and (3) you only started posting in politics 8 days after he got banned.
> 
> ...


Dood, this is how stupid you are.
I joined before beenthere, why did i make a sock puppet and not use it for three years, what good is the purpose of a sock puppet? lulz.......


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 27, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> just like beenthere.


pretty clever of me to use the same location for my sock puppet, amiright, OMG you are not the sharpest knife in the drawer, are ya.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 27, 2014)

jahbrudda said:


> bay area, ca


I didn't realize people in cali used the word brudda, we do out here. It's part of our pidgin. I bet you say "hella" a lot.


----------



## jahbrudda (Feb 27, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I didn't realize people in cali used the word brudda, we do out here. It's part of our pidgin. I bet you say "hella" a lot.


My father was from the Hilo, I grew up listening to pidgin.
I use to say hella, hella.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2014)

how come no one said anything when he first showed up?


----------



## Doer (Feb 28, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> how come no one said anything when he first showed up?


Chain jar to ground. Put in big fruit. Sit back and watch. Catchee monkey.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 1, 2014)

Doer said:


> Chain jar to ground. Put in big fruit. Sit back and watch. Catchee monkey.


doer..you are fucking insane!!


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 2, 2014)

Ermahgerd!!!

Skertles n iced tee!


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 2, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> *Ermahgerd!!!*
> 
> Skertles n iced tee!


is that Gaelic? and what does it translate to?


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 2, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> is that Gaelic? and what does it translate to?


Lern 2 internetz moar.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 2, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Lern 2 internetz moar.


lullersssss


----------



## Doer (Mar 2, 2014)

What does Garlic have to do with it anyway?


----------



## twostrokenut (Mar 2, 2014)

Better be sweet iced tea.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

srh88 said:


>


Holyfuckingshitwhatthefuckisgoingonhere?


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 13, 2014)

one good thing that came out of this is that the art world was blessed enough to discover americas best new artist. zimmerman is really a masterful painter. I bet he could be a world champ paintballer with his skill set


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 14, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> one good thing that came out of this is that the art world was blessed enough to discover americas best new artist. zimmerman is really a masterful painter. I bet he could be a world champ paintballer with his skill set


Yo, Zimmerman, I'm real happy for you, I'ma let you finish, but George Bush had one of the best paintings this year


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 14, 2014)

Well thankfully the thread can be necroed, but the real guy is still six feet below ground. 

This world is a better place without that thug. Good riddance.


----------



## Doer (Apr 14, 2014)

Yet, by all accounts, the shooter was the thug.


----------



## Doer (Apr 14, 2014)

Also, we can say that about you.

This world is a better place without that thug. Good riddance.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 14, 2014)

Doer said:


> Also, we can say that about you.
> 
> This world is a better place without that thug. Good riddance.


The thug was unarmed and a jury of his peers decided Z acted in self defense after hearing evidence, not opinions.

I have done illegal things, I have never been a thug. I've never physically attacked anyone who was not in the act of doing the same to me.


----------



## Doer (Apr 14, 2014)

He was still and still is a thug. Attacked someone attacking him, and that someone was a thug with a gun.


----------



## Doer (Apr 14, 2014)

And it was just a defense argument....successful this time.

A thug with a gun killed a teen on a dark and stormy night. The reason his got off is he killed the witness,


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 14, 2014)

_WORDZ!_


----------



## travisw (Apr 14, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> I have never been a thug.


*Are you sure?*

*thug*: a violent criminal





BigNBushy said:


> one night I took a hunting knife into his house with me, with the intent to kill him and take his money and drugs. There I stood, behind him while he sat in his chair, back turned to me. I had my knife in my pocket, hand on the handle. I was just a few nerve impulses and 2 seconds away from plunging a 5 inch blade into his neck. I was no more than 30 seconds away from committing murder.


Because this sounds fairly fucking thuggish.


----------



## travisw (Apr 14, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> That is proof of contemplating violence, not actual violence. In that instance, humanity overcame the beast within. It's ok though, I wouldn't expect someone with inferior intelligence to be able to tell the difference without someone explaining it to them. That beast is within us all, only the more enlightened among us have the capacity to repress it.
> 
> Maybe why folks like you make up 80 percent of our prison system's population.


Contemplating violence? You took a knife with you to murder someone. Your posts speak volumes about your lack of humanity.

QUOTE="BigNBushy, post: 9953311, member: 613618"] one night I took a hunting knife into his house with me, with the intent to kill him and take his money and drugs. There I stood, behind him while he sat in his chair, back turned to me. I had my knife in my pocket, hand on the handle. I was just a few nerve impulses and 2 seconds away from plunging a 5 inch blade into his neck. I was no more than 30 seconds away from committing murder. [/QUOTE]

As to me and my intellect, what the fuck do you know about it? I am not the one constantly bloviating about how smart my race is. That's you!

Folks like me make up 80% of the prison population?

I am a decorated veteran, with multiple college degrees.

You are, by your own admission, a *JUNKIE AND A THIEF.

If we went to any prison in the country, you would have infinitely more in common, with the average inmate, than I would.
*



*
*


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

you sure have a way of excusing your own thuggish, lowlife, shitbag behavior, bigotednbushy.

you should probably thank your lucky stars you aren't black, bigotednbushy. otherwise you'd be doing 20-life by now for the same set of crimes you got away with as an entitled white kid from a wealthy white family.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2014)

travisw said:


> Contemplating violence? You took a knife with you to murder someone. Your posts speak volumes about your lack of humanity.
> 
> QUOTE="BigNBushy, post: 9953311, member: 613618"] one night I took a hunting knife into his house with me, with the intent to kill him and take his money and drugs. There I stood, behind him while he sat in his chair, back turned to me. I had my knife in my pocket, hand on the handle. I was just a few nerve impulses and 2 seconds away from plunging a 5 inch blade into his neck. I was no more than 30 seconds away from committing murder.


As to me and my intellect, what the fuck do you know about it? I am not the one constantly bloviating about how smart my race is. That's you!

Folks like me make up 80% of the prison population?

*I am a decorated veteran, with multiple college degrees.*

You are, by your own admission, a *JUNKIE AND A THIEF.

If we went to any prison in the country, you would have infinitely more in common, with the average inmate, than I would.
*
thank you for your service!

group hug


[/QUOTE]


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 14, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> As to me and my intellect, what the fuck do you know about it? I am not the one constantly bloviating about how smart my race is. That's you!
> 
> Folks like me make up 80% of the prison population?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I don't believe you.


----------



## Doer (Apr 14, 2014)

I didn't know Sky was an honored Veteran. Or was she quoting someone?

Nice to see you very high again, Skyness. I know I am. 

Do you have war tail?


----------



## Doer (Apr 14, 2014)

Wait that was travisw. Never mind.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 14, 2014)

oh i see how this site is just deleted a huge article I wrote about how killemsoftly is gonna burn in hell just like the rest of the sinners on earth while me and Jesus sit up on a cloud laughing at him.. he's coming in hear insulting me and bveing very discriminitory against retardeds but you guys pick on my article because it speaks truths and facts and not just that jew college filled brainwashing that all you guys have been forced to acsept.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 14, 2014)

One would have to be from Sanford to understand that Zimmerman did the right thing.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> oh i see how this site is just deleted a huge article I wrote about how killemsoftly is gonna burn in hell just like the rest of the sinners on earth while me and Jesus sit up on a cloud laughing at him.. he's coming in hear insulting me and bveing very discriminitory against retardeds but you guys pick on my article because it speaks truths and facts and not just that jew college filled brainwashing that all you guys have been forced to acsept.


*Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.*Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.

just saying..


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 14, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> *Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.*Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.
> 
> just saying..


just saying he called my article retarded and it really hurt my feelings and gave me a bad impression of this site. This is why I'm afraid to post in other sections because of all the name calling and rude behavior that is no longer accepted in the cafe cuz we are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> just saying he called my article retarded and it really hurt my feelings and gave me a bad impression of this site. This is why I'm afraid to post in other sections because of all the name calling and rude behavior that is no longer accepted in the cafe cuz we are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling?


 if you're not afraid to post in the politics section here, you've got nothing to fear posting else where.. secondly, calling someone's pbost retarded isn't the same as saying someone is going to burn in hell and jesus is going to lol at it, of course, imvho..
check out the rest of the site though m8, the politics section has always been known as the shark pool around these parts, but with the recent site update (about a week ago, they redid the entire site, fyi) admin has been trying to clean up the site a bit and put out the warnings about personal attacks no longer being permitted..


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> One would have to be from Sanford to understand that Zimmerman did the right thing.


how does sanford's unique geographical location make it acceptable to chase after an unarmed, innocent child "in self defense"?


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 14, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> if you're not afraid to post in the politics section here, you've got nothing to fear posting else where.. secondly, calling someone's pbost retarded isn't the same as saying someone is going to burn in hell and jesus is going to lol at it, of course, imvho..
> check out the rest of the site though m8, the politics section has always been known as the shark pool around these parts, but with the recent site update (about a week ago, they redid the entire site, fyi) admin has been trying to clean up the site a bit and put out the warnings about personal attacks no longer being permitted..


I am posting my feelings and facts in my articles calling them retarded is just like calling me retarded which is definitely breaking a few commandments and for that he's gonna burn in hell while me and Jesus are sitting on a cloud laughing at him. I could only imagine what kind of denizens are out in the other sections of this site. I think my duty is too the politics section maybe later after I get some followers we shall spread out into the other sections


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> how does sanford's unique geographical location make it acceptable to chase after an unarmed, innocent child "in self defense"?


because fred sanford lived in the ghetto


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> How does Sanford's unique geographical location make it acceptable to chase after an unarmed, innocent child "in self defense"?


It has more to do with the cultural ethics of that enviroment....and want really happens there on a day to day basis....


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> It has more to do with the cultural ethics of that enviroment....and want really happens there on a day to day basis....


do elaborate on what you mean by "cultural ethics".


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> do elaborate on what you mean by "cultural ethics".


like how all white people succeed and all black people steal and all mexicans shoot teenagers because they eat spicy foods.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> do elaborate on what you mean by "cultural ethics".


----------



## Doer (Apr 14, 2014)

And the bottom hook for scrod.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 14, 2014)

Doer said:


> And it was just a defense argument....successful this time.
> 
> A thug with a gun killed a teen on a dark and stormy night. The reason his got off is he killed the witness,


Not only incoherent, but devoid of objectivity and insight. If your i

The jury heard the evidence and they issued a unanimous verdict. I watched most of the trial testimony. It was a show trial that never should have taken place. It was clear that Zimmerman acted in self defense. The outcome of the trial was a good thing for a country that respects the rule of law.


----------



## Doer (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't have to stick the law. He got off. In CA, he would not have.

And you have an awfully difficult time with comprehension if that went over your head.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 14, 2014)

Buck said:


> do elaborate on what you mean by "cultural ethics".


It is simply what the parents of all races are teaching thier kids in the culture of that area, what is perceived as the right thing to do....

I spent a good amount of time in the jail in Sanford.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> It is simply what the parents of all races are teaching thier kids in the culture of that area, what is perceived as the right thing to do....
> 
> I spent a good amount of time in the jail in Sanford.


oh, i see the problem. white families are teaching their kids to shoot black children, even if it's in the back, like the one cop's kid did to that one black teenager (and was acquitted, to boot).

i agree, there is a problem of a persistent culture of prejudice and racism within the white community towards blacks. that's why we see the white sons of police officers shooting black teens in the back, and people like michael dunn shooting at black teens as they flee, or sons of white judges shooting unarmed black children who run away.

yeah, that is a problem of cultural ethics within the white community.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, i see the problem. white families are teaching their kids to shoot black children, even if it's in the back, like the one cop's kid did to that one black teenager (and was acquitted, to boot).
> 
> i agree, there is a problem of a persistent culture of prejudice and racism within the white community towards blacks. that's why we see the white sons of police officers shooting black teens in the back, and people like michael dunn shooting at black teens as they flee, or sons of white judges shooting unarmed black children who run away.
> 
> yeah, that is a problem of cultural ethics within the white community.


 that's because everyone knows that black people don't have a racist bone in their bodies.. i've met plenty of black people who were, are, way more racist than any white person i've ever met..
just saying, racism if far from being limited to being only a white problem imvho..


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> that's because everyone knows that black people don't have a racist bone in their bodies.. i've met plenty of black people who were, are, way more racist than any white person i've ever met..
> just saying, racism if far from being limited to being only a white problem imvho..


i know.

i just haven't seen the same number of cases with black adults shooting unarmed white teens in the back and being acquitted.

in fact, self defense cases have an extremely racist bend to them.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i know.
> 
> i just haven't seen the same number of cases with black adults shooting unarmed white teens in the back and being acquitted.
> 
> in fact, self defense cases have an extremely racist bend to them.


 oh, ok, was just checking ub.. i'm pretty sure everyone can easily admit that black men don't get nearly the same treatment as their white counterparts in our judicial systems.. all you have to do is look at the number of black inmates compared to the number of whites who committed similar crimes but only got a slap on the wrist, or probation or the like, while the black guy ended up going to prison to see this, of course, imvho..


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> oh, ok, was just checking ub.. i'm pretty sure everyone can easily admit that black men don't get nearly the same treatment as their white counterparts in our judicial systems.. all you have to do is look at the number of black inmates compared to the number of whites who committed similar crimes but only got a slap on the wrist, or probation or the like, while the black guy ended up going to prison to see this, of course, imvho..


that's not your vho, that's just basic documented fact. blacks get worse outcomes for the same crimes in our criminal justice system.

if a white person shoots a black person, they are 2-4 times more likely to have the killing found justifiable than if they shot another white person.

whereas if a black person shoots a white person, they are about 50% less likely to have the killing found justifiable.

as you said, anyone can be racist, black or white, but when it comes to being tried in a court of law, your best bet is to be white and have committed a crime against a black person. your worst bet is to be black and have committed a crime against a white person.

maybe that's part of the cultural ethics that our friend was talking about.


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 14, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> that's because everyone knows that black people don't have a racist bone in their bodies.. i've met plenty of black people who were, are, way more racist than any white person i've ever met..
> just saying, racism if far from being limited to being only a white problem imvho..


Ive met lots of black racists
They arent the ones posting here though


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2014)

ChesusRice said:


> Ive met lots of black racists
> They arent the ones posting here though


 for some odd reason your post reminded me of this clip cheesus..


----------



## ChesusRice (Apr 14, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> for some odd reason your post reminded me of this clip cheesus..


The black panthers are the reason we have all the bullshit gun laws we do now.
They used to show up armed at police stations and have press conferences. Scared the shit out of the white folks.
The Gun conrol act of 1968 was colloquilly called the "keep guns from niggers" act


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2014)

ChesusRice said:


> The black panthers are the reason we have all the bullshit gun laws we do now.
> They used to show up armed at police stations and have press conferences. Scared the shit out of the white folks.
> The Gun conrol act of 1968 was colloquilly called the "keep guns from niggers" act


 so glad that you and ub see the gun issue in completely different veins.. i tend to agree wtih buck a good, idk, 80 plus % of the time, minus his stance on gun control..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2014)

but yeah, i knew a lil bit of that about the black panthers and some gun laws of the time already..


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 14, 2014)

Wbat if you hogtie up a thief.....and make him your gimp then he gets the best of you and you struggle a bit and something way worse happens.......would you be the new Zimmerman then?



UncleBuck said:


> i sure hope whatever kid stole my plants is prepared to spend the two months flowering them. my guess is that those plants will die a slow death at the hands of an amateur thief.





UncleBuck said:


> the hope is just to catch the thief. if i were to indulge myself and ponder his treatment, i'm thinking i would detain him, rough him up a little, hog tie the bitch face down n the lawn, and call the cops about an intruder on my property.





UncleBuck said:


> god, that would be fun. catch the punk, hog tie him, drag him into the garage, and make him read my 10k+ politics posts aloud.
> fuck, i could have me my own gimp. that would be fun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> Wbat if you hogtie up a thief.....and make him your gimp then he gets the best of you and you struggle a bit and something way worse happens.......would you be the new Zimmerman then?


i would have no problem hogtying someone on my property. in case you reading compensation failed you, the gimp part was me joking around with another member who happens to be a southerner and way cooler than most southerners on this website.

but you missed the best quote where i contemplated hogtying them, telling them i was going in to get my knife, going in and calling the cops, and then walking back out with a sharp kitchen knife. the look on their face would be priceless until they realized the cops were coming. at which point i would make a spectacle out of it in my front yard for all the neighbors to hear.

in case it's not clear, i quite dislike thieves. but unlike your hero zimmerman, i am no vigilante.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i


Had to stop reading right there, at the first sign of retardation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> Had to stop reading right there, at the first sign of retardation.


why would it be retarded to embarrass a thief by hogtying them for my own safety? i'd use handcuffs if i owned them, but all i have is rope.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 14, 2014)

Why were you and the neighbor out stalking him? I mean we know you are the stalking type.



UncleBuck said:


> my neighbor alerted me the other day that a kid was walking down the street, taking notes. passed our property, sat down, wrote something, and circled back two more times. her vantage point on her porch is hidden from view, so the little joint caser had no idea he was being watched in taking his notes. this was about 5 days ago.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> how does sanford's unique geographical location make it acceptable to chase after an unarmed, innocent child "in self defense"?


The innocent child was 17 years old, over 6 feet tallk, and was not being chased by Z. He was being followed, he then turned and attacked, instead of going to his home. That is not innocent behavior. He got what he deserved, one less threat to the safety of the world.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> Why were you and the neighbor out stalking him? I mean we know you are the stalking type.


sitting in my own private backyard is stalking now? 

my backyard is not even a common, shared area like the retreats at twin lake. 

i'm a nice guy, i even had my buddy make signs warning possible intruders of the electric fence.

your buddy zimmerman got off for shooting the black kid, you should be celebrating your "victory" instead of crying to me about your racist ennui on the internet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> The innocent child was 17 years old, over 6 feet tallk, and was not being chased by Z. He was being followed, he then turned and attacked, instead of going to his home. That is not innocent behavior. He got what he deserved, one less threat to the safety of the world.


how do you "follow" someone who runs?

and why did zimmerman not go home? why is it martin's job to go home rather than zimmerman's?


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> sitting in my own private backyard is stalking now?
> 
> my backyard is not even a common, shared area like the retreats at twin lake.
> 
> ...



My victory? I would never chase someone down and shoot them, only if they invaded my home or space. I don't pursue ppl....hence why I am not po-po suckling on gubberment udders.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 14, 2014)

"he was not being chased he was followed" I'm just glad trayvan wasn't aborted cuz that would of been a real tragedy.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 14, 2014)

Actually, my father was a devout Christian cop in the Sanford area, we were taught all men were the same and witnessed my father bringing all sorts of people home for dinner. Law enforcement officers are a mere shadow of the men they used to be.

It was only after years and years of observations and experiences that I fully understood why my set of ethics weren't carried by all. It saddens me to see these morals are carried less and less by the world in general.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 14, 2014)

travisw said:


> Contemplating violence? You took a knife with you to murder someone. Your posts speak volumes about your lack of humanity.
> 
> QUOTE="BigNBushy, post: 9953311, member: 613618"] one night I took a hunting knife into his house with me, with the intent to kill him and take his money and drugs. There I stood, behind him while he sat in his chair, back turned to me. I had my knife in my pocket, hand on the handle. I was just a few nerve impulses and 2 seconds away from plunging a 5 inch blade into his neck. I was no more than 30 seconds away from committing murder.


As to me and my intellect, what the fuck do you know about it? I am not the one constantly bloviating about how smart my race is. That's you!

Folks like me make up 80% of the prison population?

I am a decorated veteran, with multiple college degrees.

You are, by your own admission, a *JUNKIE AND A THIEF.

If we went to any prison in the country, you would have infinitely more in common, with the average inmate, than I would.
*



[/QUOTE]

How can you call it anything more than contemplating violence when I never acted violently, and only thought about it. There was some preparation, but preparation flows from contemplation and does not reach the level of action, does it? 

I was an honors student in high school, regularly made deans list in college, and got accepted into a law school. I was almost 28 years old before I ever did any hard drugs, and quit them before age 30. Yes I stole things and did drugs, these weren't lifelong behavior patterns. Not that I'm saying they were wright, I am certainly not proud that I did them, and I cannot say with certainty that I will never use again, no recovering addict can, but I recognized the problem with my ways, and took steps to remedy them, which is more than most people can say. And in fact it is more than you can say. There is a big big problem with black America. We all know why I say it exists, you say it is there for other reasons. Why don't you try doing something about it instead of getting mad at me for pointing out when we all know it is there. Do something besides blame someone else for a change?

As for yourself, I genuinely thank you for your service to this nation. You seem alright. I do not know why you feel the need to verbally attack me wherever I go around here and miss characterize the things I say. If you put your personal feelings aside and actually read what I write for content, you would realize how wrong you are when you characterize my writings. 

You say I go around saying how smart my race is. I do not. I have said, when I address the issue of Caucasian intelligence, we are about middle of the road. You choose to ignore this fact for some reason. Asians are considerably smarter on IQ average, and Jews smarter still. 

You and I would probably have more in common with each other, in prison, than either of us would with the vast majority of the inmates. If what you say is true, you might be the one out of six African Americans who has an IQ above that of the average white persons. So, congratulations on being exceptional in your world, it makes you normal in mine. Those are statistical facts, not subject to your or my opinion. Facts cannot be offensive, fore they are what they are. The average IQ among white Americans is 100, only one in six black Americans have an IQ at or above that level. I didn't make that up, and I didn't design black people, so don't blame me.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> how do you "follow" someone who runs?
> 
> and why did zimmerman not go home? why is it martin's job to go home rather than zimmerman's?


Zimmerman is a short overweight Hispanic, Martin was an athletic looking young man who was tall. Do you really think Zimmerman could have closed the gap on him in a foot race? The chubby Hispanic ran down the athletic black youth? BULLSHIT! 

Martin turned and attacked, and got what was coming to him.

It was Zimmerman's home, his neighborhood anyway. Wasn't it was gated, which means outsiders not welcome. Martin didn't live there, he had no business in there. Apparently he used the shortcut often because there had been a lot of thefts prior to Martin's assault and battery of Zimmerman.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 14, 2014)

You would have to see the way cocaine changed Sanford to understand why a person felt like he needed to be proactive in protecting his neighbors...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> Zimmerman is a short overweight Hispanic, Martin was an athletic looking young man who was tall. Do you really think Zimmerman could have closed the gap on him in a foot race? The chubby Hispanic ran down the athletic black youth? BULLSHIT!
> 
> Martin turned and attacked, and got what was coming to him.
> 
> It was Zimmerman's home, his neighborhood anyway. Wasn't it was gated, which means outsiders not welcome. Martin didn't live there, he had no business in there. Apparently he used the shortcut often because there had been a lot of thefts prior to Martin's assault and battery of Zimmerman.


about as racist as it gets right there.

martin was residing there, he had every right to be in the common area and had no obligation to go home. you and desert dude and other racists love to take that racist stance that martin needed to know his place though.

and if zimmerman wasn't actively searching for martin, what was he doing out back behind the houses looking for an address where none existed with two flashlights and a loaded gun?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> You would have to see the way cocaine changed Sanford to understand why a person felt like he needed to be proactive in protecting his neighbors...


we get it, you're a racist. you've made that much apparent and everyone can see it. it's just that i'm the one who will say what everyone else is thinking.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 14, 2014)

And who brought race into my conversation, I was talking about criminals.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> How can you call it anything more than contemplating violence when I never acted violently, and only thought about it. There was some preparation, but preparation flows from contemplation and does not reach the level of action, does it?
> 
> I was an honors student in high school, regularly made deans list in college, and got accepted into a law school. I was almost 28 years old before I ever did any hard drugs, and quit them before age 30. Yes I stole things and did drugs, these weren't lifelong behavior patterns. Not that I'm saying they were wright, I am certainly not proud that I did them, and I cannot say with certainty that I will never use again, no recovering addict can, but I recognized the problem with my ways, and took steps to remedy them, which is more than most people can say. And in fact it is more than you can say. There is a big big problem with black America. We all know why I say it exists, you say it is there for other reasons. Why don't you try doing something about it instead of getting mad at me for pointing out when we all know it is there. Do something besides blame someone else for a change?
> 
> ...


your long history of stealing from your parents, walmart, attempted first degree murder, and all the rest of your scummy dealings aside, there is a huge difference between a score on a WAIS-IV and actual intelligence.

but you probably don't wish to address the fact that "who was catherine the great?" does not actually measure intelligence in any way since it works against your debunked stance of evolutionary racism.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 14, 2014)

Confirmation bias-when you are looking threw those glasses you see what you want to see.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> And who brought race into my conversation, I was talking about criminals.


what crime was martin guilty of then?

because you started this off by saying that zimmerman did the right thing, then went off on some rant about race and "cultural ethics" (yeah, not hard to decipher that euphemism), and now you want to say that race was never a part of this, criminality is.

so what crime was martin guilty of? what history of violence did he have?

here's the thing with racists like you: you don't need to play dumb. it's redundant.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> about as racist as it gets right there.
> 
> martin was residing there, he had every right to be in the common area and had no obligation to go home. you and desert dude and other racists love to take that racist stance that martin needed to know his place though.
> 
> and if Zimmerman wasn't actively searching for martin, what was he doing out back behind the houses looking for an address where none existed with two flashlights and a loaded gun?


You're spreading false information if you're saying that Martin had an address within the same neighborhood. He lived not to far away, but they weren't neighbors, and Martin had absolutely no business being where he was when this all went down. At best he was trespassing.

You have some innate inability to tell this story with out misrepresenting some material fact about it. I wonder why that is?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Confirmation bias-when you are looking threw those glasses you see what you want to see.


i agree. racists like you literally depend on confirmation bias to support your ignorant worldviews.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> You're spreading false information if you're saying that Martin had an address within the same neighborhood. He lived not to far away, but they weren't neighbors, and Martin had absolutely no business being where he was when this all went down. At best he was trespassing.
> 
> You have some innate inability to tell this story with out misrepresenting some material fact about it. I wonder why that is?


how does some trespass in the common area where he is residing?

does this also apply to white college kids in the common area of a dormitory?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 14, 2014)

What would you say if you knew I was in an interracial marriage?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 14, 2014)

Battery



UncleBuck said:


> what crime was martin guilty of then?
> 
> because you started this off by saying that zimmerman did the right thing, then went off on some rant about race and "cultural ethics" (yeah, not hard to decipher that euphemism), and now you want to say that race was never a part of this, criminality is.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> What would you say if you knew I was in an interracial marriage?


i would say that does not change a goddamn thing about your convoluted series of dog whistles, euphemisms, and attempts to play dumb.

but i would say your unprompted need to announce such makes you seem pretty damn defensive.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> Battery


when was martin charged and found guilty of the crime of battery?


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> your long history of stealing from your parents, walmart, attempted first degree murder, and all the rest of your scummy dealings aside, there is a huge difference between a score on a WAIS-IV and actual intelligence.
> 
> but you probably don't wish to address the fact that "who was catherine the great?" does not actually measure intelligence in any way since it works against your debunked stance of evolutionary racism.


I agree, I think life is the best intelligence test. There are successful people of all races, and failures of all races. If you want to call about 3 months a long history, then that is fine. I had a two year run on addiction, its a "progressive disease." That means it gets worse. All of these things you mention didn't happen until nearly the very end. They served me as a wake-up call and helped me end my denial that I indeed had a problem.

You love that word debunked, yet you never debunk anything, and when you attempt it, all I have seen from you is failure. 

As I said, I think life is the best indicator of intelligence. I've done some fucked up shit, and despite this, I've managed to do fairly well for myself. If most people of a certain group fail, then that group is more prone to fail.

White people have oppressed every other group on this planet for the last few hundred years, prior to that whites were being oppressed by those from central Asia. 

World history is not much more than a story of which group was fucking with what other group at a given time. And in that time, all but one has had it's day in the Sun. All but one has failed to recover and do pretty darn well since white people cut way back on that shit in the last hundred years. 

Life is an intelligence test, and while individuals prosper, groups fail. And one group will always fail....Always. This will still be going on 10,000 years from now. Sadly, I wont be around to point that out to you.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> when was martin charged and found guilty of the crime of battery?


When his victim was found to have acted in self defense and found not guilty of murdering him....on the basis of self defense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> As I said, I think life is the best indicator of intelligence. I've done some fucked up shit, and despite this, I've managed to do fairly well for myself.


that has everything to do with your support system rather than your intelligence. and no one i know would say that working at subway as a 30 year old is doing fairly well in life. if you came from a poor family, or were black, or both, you'd be in prison.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> that has everything to do with your support system rather than your intelligence. and no one i know would say that *working at subway* as a 30 year old is doing fairly well in life. if you came from a *poor family*, or *were black*, or *both*, you'd be* in prison*.


All I have in bold above is not applicable of me. Thanks for playing, next time use facts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> When his victim was found to have acted in self defense and found not guilty of murdering him....on the basis of self defense.


no jury ever said zimmerman acted in self defense. they ruled that there existed the possibility, however narrow, that he might have acted in self defense.

florida's stand your ground allows you to kill someone without a scratch on your finger, you just have to fear for your life. martin was followed by an unidentified stranger in the dark for no reason and ran away, then the stranger chased after him. he could have killed zimmerman and have been protected by stand your ground as long as he feared for his life.

anyone with a self preservation instinct is gonna fear for their life if some stranger follows you in his truck, then gets out, then chases you after you run away and then goes looking for you with a gun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> All I have in bold above is not applicable of me. Thanks for playing, next time use facts.


so you're saying that you considered working at subway as a 30 year old because your wealthy white family bailed your ass out (even after you stole from them) is a case of doing fairly well in life?


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> no jury ever said zimmerman acted in self defense. they ruled that there existed the possibility, however narrow, that he might have acted in self defense.
> 
> florida's stand your ground allows you to kill someone without a scratch on your finger, you just have to fear for your life. martin was followed by an unidentified stranger in the dark for no reason and ran away, then the stranger chased after him. he could have killed zimmerman and have been protected by stand your ground as long as he feared for his life.
> 
> anyone with a self preservation instinct is gonna fear for their life if some stranger follows you in his truck, then gets out, then chases you after you run away and then goes looking for you with a gun.


As I recall, Zimmerman did not enact the defense of stand your ground.

He didn't have a scratch on his finger, but gashes on his head. Casper the Ghost didn't do it, Martin did.

If I were walking through someone else's neighborhood, and I were confronted about my trespassing there, I would act with contrition, not a violent attack.

Martin was physically imposing, but still young and immature, and for that he died. If he had been a mature adult, he would have responded differently to Zimmerman's challenge. Zimmerman had every right to challenge him. Perhaps you, or even most people wouldn't have. But we are allowed to ask someone what they are doing. That person is not allowed to attack us for doing so. But when they do, we're allowed to shoot them for it.

Zimmerman didn't argue stand your ground, just the garden variety self defense.

Once again, you're making up shit as you go without regard to fact, but in an effort to make Zimmerman look bad.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're saying that you considered working at subway as a 30 year old because your wealthy white family bailed your ass out (even after you stole from them) is a case of doing fairly well in life?


No one gives you a good job if you haven't had any job for close to a year. I did work at Subway for some months, after I proved to the right person I could show up everyday, act like I cared a little, not curse out the customers, and not steal from the business, I got a better job. 

I guess I could have held on to my pride and rode on the coattails of my rich family like you do. But I don't get down like that. I'd rater take just about any job as have no job.

The beauty of it is when you take a job with an attitude better than minimum wage = minimum effort, you actually don't make minimum wage for long.

I'll probably make more money than you this year, without breaking one single law.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> As I recall, Zimmerman did not enact the defense of stand your ground.


as i recall, i never said he did. i said martin was entitled to that defense, as any sane and rational person would fear for their life if some unidentified stranger got out of his truck to chase you after you ran away.



BigNBushy said:


> He didn't have a scratch on his finger, but gashes on his head. Casper the Ghost didn't do it, Martin did.


a gash is quite a characterization of a laceration of about 1 cm and 3 cm.



BigNBushy said:


> If I were walking through someone else's neighborhood, and I were confronted about my trespassing there, I would act with contrition, not a violent attack.


what don't you get about the fact that martin was in a common area where he was residing and entitled to be there?

there was no trespassing involved, you racist POS.



BigNBushy said:


> Zimmerman had every right to challenge him.


for what?

martin had more right to challenge zimmerman, as martin was not the one in the dark who followed someone without identifying himself and chasing that person after they ran away.



BigNBushy said:


> But we are allowed to ask someone what they are doing.


zimmerman didn't do that though. he never even identified himself or mentioned that he was part of a neighborhood watch.



BigNBushy said:


> That person is not allowed to attack us for doing so.


you are allowed to attack someone if you fear for your life though, and anyone would be in that kind of fear if an unidentified stranger followed them in the dark and chased them towards their residence.




BigNBushy said:


> Zimmerman didn't argue stand your ground, just the garden variety self defense.
> 
> Once again, you're making up shit as you go without regard to fact, but in an effort to make Zimmerman look bad.


once again, i never said zimmerman argued SYG. you're making up shit as you go without regard to fact because you can't rebut anything i am actually saying. that's about the extent of your mental capabilities.

you can not tell me that if you personally were walking home from the store to your own residence, and some unidentified stranger followed you in their truck for a while, and then got out of their truck with a gun to chase you as you ran, that you would run straight to your residence and show them where you live, especially if you were an unarmed minor. and you can not tell me that you would not be entitled to fear for your life if a stranger followed you and chased you like that.

if you argue otherwise, i'd love to get your address and send some people to follow you around. we'll see if you still sing the same tune.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> No one gives you a good job if you haven't had any job for close to a year. I did work at Subway for some months, after I proved to the right person I could show up everyday, act like I cared a little, not curse out the customers, and not steal from the business, I got a better job.
> 
> I guess I could have held on to my pride and rode on the coattails of my rich family like you do. But I don't get down like that. I'd rater take just about any job as have no job.
> 
> ...



another lengthy explanation from you about how your life plan worked out to perfection, and you ended up working at subway as a 30 year old thanks to your wealthy white family being there to catch you even after you stole from them.

that is quite the success story you have.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

bignbushy, let's have your address since you don't mind having people follow you around in the dark. they have a right to challenge you, ya know. 

be the beliefs you espouse and give us your exact address.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 14, 2014)

If my entire life consisted of this forum, I'd have your attitude too Buck....


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> If my entire life consisted of this forum, I'd have your attitude too Buck....


good use of ellipsis.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 15, 2014)

In the battle of who can just post the most nonsense, I give the victory to you. With this and a dollar you can almost buy a soda. 

Yes, Martin might have been able to use stand your ground, except for he, according to what the jury determined to be the facts, threw the first punch. You cannot instigate a confrontation and use SYG.

Asking someone a question is not instigation, it is conversation. There is absolutely no evidence what so ever that Zimmerman was aggressive physically in any aspect.

They were in a subdivision like community, the Martin family did not live in this subdivision. They lived on down the road. It was a common area, and likely a public street, so Martin had a right to be there, but no business being there. The two are not the same.

As per racial profiling, the car full of young poor black men driving through a white subdivision have a right to drive down a public road, but no business there. So they get pulled over. Same concept. Zimmerman likely did not recognize Martin, and he likely knew most of his neighbors. Failure to recognize is tantamount to realizing he was from outside the neighborhood. So as a neighborhood watch, the logical question is "hey, what are you doing here?"

Now, Martin was not obliged to answer. But he was also not authorized to physically attack Zimmerman, which is what a jury said he did. This is a legal fact. Twelve rational people viewed the evidence and came to this conclusion. You aren't rational, and I'm probably not either. Our opinion on this is irrelevant, their opinion is all that matters.

MARTIN STARTED HITTING ZIMMERMAN, so he got shot. 

How big does the open wound from being slammed on a curb need to be on your head before you would call it a gash? Does a broken nose move the needle any? 

Why don't you care that so many black babies are aborted?

I love your description.... Followed in a truck, got out with a gun.

Yes, Z had a gun, but it was likely hidden. 

And many times someone has asked me a question out of the blue, and I answered them. It is what civilized people do, as opposed to over evolved _homo erecti._


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> They were in a subdivision like community, the Martin family did not live in this subdivision. They lived on down the road. It was a common area, and likely a public street, so Martin had a right to be there, but no business being there. The two are not the same.


they were in the retreat at twin lakes, where both were residing, and martin was running towards his house when zimmerman started chasing him. they were much closer to martin's house than zimmerman's.

thanks for demonstrating that you are shit for brains clueless and uninformed here.



BigNBushy said:


> As per racial profiling, the car full of young poor black men driving through a white subdivision have a right to drive down a public road, but no business there.


jesus christ you are racist.



BigNBushy said:


> Zimmerman likely did not recognize Martin, and he likely knew most of his neighbors


not true at all, another example of you showing off how uninformed you are.

there was a complaint about zimmerman following another resident to his home at a neighborhood watch meeting.

you shouldn't open your mouth and keep removing all doubt. you are clearly not familiar with the facts of the case at all.



BigNBushy said:


> Twelve rational people viewed the evidence and came to this conclusion.


actually only six did, and three initially wanted manslaughter or worse. another example of you opening your mouth and removing all doubt. three times in one post so far.




BigNBushy said:


> MARTIN STARTED HITTING ZIMMERMAN


you just admitted that martin was entitled to stand his ground and shoot the unidentified stranger who was following and then chasing him, so not sure why you put a lesser thing in all caps.



BigNBushy said:


> And many times someone has asked me a question out of the blue, and I answered them. It is what civilized people do, as opposed to over evolved _homo erecti._


now if only zimmerman had asked him a question out of the blue, instead of following and chasing without identifying himself even as a part of the neighborhood watch (note that word: watch).

funny that the guy who was ready to stab an innocent guy who had not attacked him with a knife for his dope is talking about what civilized people do.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> they were in the retreat at twin lakes, where both were residing, and martin was running towards his house when zimmerman started chasing him. they were much closer to martin's house than zimmerman's.
> 
> thanks for demonstrating that you are shit for brains clueless and uninformed here.
> 
> ...


Let's get one thing clear. You're arguing that Martin did nothing wrong, and Zimmerman did all the wrong.

I'm saying that both of them were within their rights. With the exception of Martins decision to turn and initiated violence. 

There was no evidence of Zimmerman doing anything violent, or indicative immediate violence. 

Martin did. He got shot. He threw the first punch, unprovoked.

It is within your rights to follow someone down the street and ask them what they are up to. It just is. That is all Zimmerman did prior to being attacked. 

As per the jurors, it doesn't matter that some of them wanted to convict Zimmerman of something the prosecution didn't give them the option of.

It takes 12 people agreeing on something for a verdict. At the end of the day that was not guilty.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> Let's get one thing clear. You're arguing that Martin did nothing wrong, and Zimmerman did all the wrong.


let's get one thing clear: you don't get to change and redefine my argument.

i am arguing that zimmerman's actions gave martin every right to fear for his life. i am also correcting your geographical misconceptions about the retreat at twin lakes, as well as spoonfeeding you basic facts about the case and the incidents prior to it.



BigNBushy said:


> I'm saying that both of them were within their rights. With the exception of Martins decision to turn and initiated violence.


you just admitted a post ago that martin was entitled to stand his ground and kill zimmerman for following him in the dark unidentified, then chasing him after he ran towards his home. is shooting someone in the face in self defense not initiating violence, unfrozen caveman lawyer?



BigNBushy said:


> He threw the first punch, unprovoked.


you just said that there was enough provocation for lethal force, and you have no proof who threw the first punch or who tried to detain who. no one does, save the liar zimmerman and the deceased victim.



BigNBushy said:


> It is within your rights to follow someone down the street and ask them what they are up to. It just is. That is all Zimmerman did prior to being attacked.


you have no evidence or proof that zimmerman was attacked rather than the one who did the attacking.

and there is a big difference between following someone down the street and asking them a question, and following them down the street in their truck, then getting out of their truck to give chase after the person they are following runs away.

if you actually had a case, you wouldn't need to be dishonest about it.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 15, 2014)

It don't matter what I admit. My admission or denial doesn't change what happened on the ground. 

You're needlessly broadening the conversation to the point of confusion. 

All that matters is now a couple less girls are going to have to raise a child alone since Martin never got the chance to breed.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Apr 15, 2014)

Is Bucky still trying the Trayvan Martin case? LMFAO....


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> All that matters is now a couple less girls are going to have to raise a child alone since Martin never got the chance to breed.


says the fatass white supremacist whose wife divorced him (luckily before any offspring were conceived).


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 15, 2014)

whys Obama burning that paper bag? Is that some kind of anti food stamp photo?


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 15, 2014)

If you can't even spell the guys name right you shouldn't be posting for him


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 15, 2014)

Eye of Horus said:


> If you can't even spell the guys name right you shouldn't be posting for him


You spelled horse wrong but you don't see us calling you on it.. btw Trayvan is how it's spelled on his birth certificate not Fox news because they are trying to make fun of him


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> says the fatass white supremacist whose wife divorced him (luckily before any offspring were conceived).


Where do you get this shit? Im not fat, I run 4 miles almost every day. You're right about one thing, I have not fathered any children, with my ex-wife or otherwise. Reproductive responsibility is now a bad thing? Is that because African American culture shuns reproductive responsibility? 

What is it, about 1/3 of African American babies concieved are aborted, of the remainder who are born nearly 70% are born into homes with no father.... If that is the model you aspire to, then I am a failure, and proud of it.

I'm not even a white supremacist... Western European culture dominates the world for the past few centuries, I'm not exactly sure for all the reasons, but it isn't because of the highest intelligence, nor is it because of supreme physical abilities. How can one be a white supremacist without thinking whites are supreme? That is a new one to me.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 15, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> Where do you get this shit? Im not fat, I run 4 miles almost every day. You're right about one thing, I have not fathered any children, with my ex-wife or otherwise. Reproductive responsibility is now a bad thing? Is that because African American culture shuns reproductive responsibility?
> 
> What is it, about 1/3 of African American babies concieved are aborted, of the remainder who are born nearly 70% are born into homes with no father.... If that is the model you aspire to, then I am a failure, and proud of it.
> 
> I'm not even a white supremacist... Western European culture dominates the world for the past few centuries, I'm not exactly sure for all the reasons, but it isn't because of the highest intelligence, nor is it because of supreme physical abilities. How can one be a white supremacist without thinking whites are supreme? That is a new one to me.


 lack of reproducton is an evolutionary failure. your unfit as part of the white race . you are not helping. "we must secure the exisense of are people and a future for white children."


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 15, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> lack of reproducton is an evolutionary failure. your unfit as part of the white race . you are not helping. "we must secure the exisense of are people and a future for white children."


Fair enough... But I'm not just going to go getting girls pregnant to secure the future of the white race. I don't give a fuck about the future of the white race beyond 100 years... looking pretty secure for that time frame. Beyond that, me and any children I might one day have will be dead or to old to give a damn.

The white race committed suicide when it decided it would start feeling guilty for all of its great accomplishments of the past; the conquest of North America, colonization of most of the planet are things to be proud of, not ashamed of.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> Fair enough... But I'm not just going to go getting girls pregnant to secure the future of the white race. I don't give a fuck about the future of the white race beyond 100 years... looking pretty secure for that time frame. Beyond that, me and any children I might one day have will be dead or to old to give a damn.
> 
> The white race committed suicide when it decided it would start feeling guilty for all of its great accomplishments of the past; the conquest of North America, colonization of most of the planet are things to be proud of, not ashamed of.


it's funny how much you and kynes sound alike. kynes is probably mortified.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 15, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> Where do you get this shit? Im not fat, I run 4 miles almost every day. You're right about one thing, I have not fathered any children, with my ex-wife or otherwise. Reproductive responsibility is now a bad thing? Is that because African American culture shuns reproductive responsibility?
> 
> What is it, about 1/3 of African American babies concieved are aborted, of the remainder who are born nearly 70% are born into homes with no father.... If that is the model you aspire to, then I am a failure, and proud of it.
> 
> I'm not even a white supremacist... Western European culture dominates the world for the past few centuries, I'm not exactly sure for all the reasons, but it isn't because of the highest intelligence, nor is it because of supreme physical abilities. How can one be a white supremacist without thinking whites are supreme? That is a new one to me.


Lol, 4 whole miles?

Wow, you're a true Captain America.


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 15, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> You spelled horse wrong but you don't see us calling you on it.. btw Trayvan is how it's spelled on his birth certificate not Fox news because they are trying to make fun of him


You spelt world of warcraft wrong, I have to call you on that because the only wordz that come from you are straight trawlin up a dogs ass.


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 15, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Lol, 4 whole miles?
> 
> Wow, you're a true Captain America.
> 
> View attachment 3129211


Thats actually Captain Puerto Rico


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> how do you "follow" someone who runs?
> 
> and why did zimmerman not go home? why is it martin's job to go home rather than zimmerman's?


zimmerman was on his way to Target for weekly lunches, after just having had a fight with his wife, who had left the marital home for her parents..if anything zimmerman should have been the one to "move along"..TM was just an innocent person who crossed the path of a psycho wannabe..who knows what FRAME of mind zimmy was in.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 15, 2014)

Eye of Horus said:


> You spelt world of warcraft wrong, I have to call you on that because the only wordz that come from you are straight trawlin up a dogs ass.


one thing buddy my name is wordzofwordzcraft so i obviously know more about there spelling then you.2nd thing pal your site picture is of a horses eye not a horus a eye. horus eyes are always a little black for not bringing that money back


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 15, 2014)

SurfdOut said:


> What would you say if you knew I was in an interracial marriage?


so were slavers back in the 1850's (it was just a secret back then) and your point is?


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 15, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> one thing buddy my name is wordzofwordzcraft so i obviously know more about there spelling then you.2nd thing pal your site picture is of a horses eye not a horus a eye. horus eyes are always a little black for not bringing that money back


OHMGEE do you have a masters in dumbass?


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 15, 2014)

Eye of Horus said:


> OHMGEE do you have a masters in dumbass?


don't come talkin that big dick shit to me you'd get pinned so fast in the ring. you'd never be more glad a ref saved you son


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 15, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> don't come talkin that big dick shit to me you'd get pinned so fast in the ring. you'd never be more glad a ref saved you son


Im not afraid of fat kids bro


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 15, 2014)

Eye of Horus said:


> Im not afraid of fat kids bro


I'm all muslce i'd stick a size 16 American patriot boot so damn far up your ass you'd be spitting out the Pledge of Allegience.


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 15, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> I'm all muslce i'd stick a size 16 American patriot boot so damn far up your ass you'd be spitting out the Pledge of Allegience.


You can't even spell allegiance right. (there is a spell check too, typical military brat all talk and no brain.)


----------



## desert dude (Apr 15, 2014)

greenlikemoney said:


> Is Bucky still trying the Trayvan Martin case? LMFAO....


Yep. Buck de la Rionda will put every innocent man in Florida behind bars.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Yep. Buck de la Rionda will put every innocent man in Florida behind bars.


says the cowardly racist who is too cowardly to answer a simple question.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 15, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> zimmerman was on his way to Target for weekly lunches, after just having had a fight with his wife, who had left the marital home for her parents..if anything zimmerman should have been the one to "move along"..TM was just an innocent person who crossed the path of a psycho wannabe..who knows what FRAME of mind zimmy was in.


Yeah, then Zimmerman attacked Martin's fists with his face and then tried to crack open the sidewalk with the back of his head. That Zimmerman was just out of control!

LULZ


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Yeah, then Zimmerman attacked Martin's fists with his face and then tried to crack open the sidewalk with the back of his head. That Zimmerman was just out of control!
> 
> LULZ


so then you should have no problem answering this question:

if you were walking home from the store in the dark, and some stranger started following you in his truck, and then got out and started to chase you after you ran away, would you be in fear for your life or bodily harm?


----------



## desert dude (Apr 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> says the cowardly racist who is too cowardly to answer a simple question.


Says the foolish progressive who is spewing the same made up "facts" that the jury heard and discarded and then found Zimmerman not guilty because he acted in self defense. Keep saying the same shit though, Buck; you have Skylard convinced. 

By the way, Skylard, did you ever get it through your skull that Zimmerman was tried and acquitted of BOTH murder 2, and manslaughter? You know, acquaint yourself with the simplest, most basic facts of the case.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so then you should have no problem answering this question:
> 
> if you were walking home from the store in the dark, and some stranger started following you in his truck, and then got out and started to chase you after you ran away, would you be in fear for your life or bodily harm?


If I was able to elude my pursuer for 4.5 minutes and I was less than 100 yards from my home, as Martin did and was, then no, I would have not the slightest fear of any sort of harm.

Martin ambushed Zimmerman and tried to beat him to death. Martin played the knockout game and lost.


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 15, 2014)

desert dude said:


> If I was able to elude my pursuer for 4.5 minutes and I was less than 100 yards from my home, as Martin did and was, then no, I would have not the slightest fear of any sort of harm.
> 
> Martin ambushed Zimmerman and tried to beat him to death. Martin played the knockout game and lost.


I am sure that kid had intent on merkin that dude. LOL he was a fucking boy dude not a man, you need to take this stuff into account as well because if it was your kid you'd be crying like a fairy god mother right now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

desert dude said:


> If I was able to elude my pursuer for 4.5 minutes and I was less than 100 yards from my home, as Martin did and was, then no, I would have not the slightest fear of any sort of harm.
> 
> Martin ambushed Zimmerman and tried to beat him to death. Martin played the knockout game and lost.


still too cowardly to answer the question, eh?

let me repeat it for you: if you were walking home from the store in the dark, and some stranger started following you in his truck, and then got out and started to chase you after you ran away, would you be in fear for your life or bodily harm?

follow up question: if you were unarmed and the unidentified stranger was chasing you in the dark towards your own home where your unarmed family was staying, would you show him where you lived?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Says the foolish progressive who is spewing the same made up "facts" that the jury heard and discarded and then found Zimmerman not guilty because he acted in self defense. Keep saying the same shit though, Buck; you have Skylard convinced.
> 
> By the way, Skylard, did you ever get it through your skull that Zimmerman was tried and acquitted of BOTH murder 2, and manslaughter? You know, acquaint yourself with the simplest, most basic facts of the case.


why not point out how your white supremacist friend and former white supremacist group mate bignbushy had his facts completely wrong no less than 3 times in one post just yesterday?

is that all part of how you white supremacists stick together?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

desert dude said:


> If I was able to elude my pursuer for 4.5 minutes and I was less than 100 yards from my home, as Martin did and was, then no, I would have not the slightest fear of any sort of harm.


so you're gonna show the unidentified stranger, who is out there ith two flashlights and a gun looking for you, exactly where you and your unarmed family are staying? no fear of death or harm from this creepy stranger who is stalking you?


----------



## desert dude (Apr 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're gonna show the unidentified stranger, who is out there ith two flashlights and a gun looking for you, exactly where you and your unarmed family are staying? no fear of death or harm from this creepy stranger who is stalking you?


Tell that to the jury, counselor. Oops, my bad, you already did tell it to the jury and they sent your lying ass packing.

If Martin had not tried to murder Z, he would still be alive.


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 15, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Tell that to the jury, counselor. Oops, my bad, you already did tell it to the jury and they sent your lying ass packing.
> 
> If Martin had not tried to murder Z, he would still be alive.


And if Romney was elected we would all be swimming in a bowl of gold.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> why not point out how your white supremacist friend and former white supremacist group mate bignbushy had his facts completely wrong no less than 3 times in one post just yesterday?
> 
> is that all part of how you white supremacists stick together?


I don't read every post. BnB is more trustworthy and accurate than you are, though, and a generally better human being.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 15, 2014)

Eye of Horus said:


> You can't even spell allegiance right. (there is a spell check too, typical military brat all talk and no brain.)


I spell American not like some euro trash gypsy like you do


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 15, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> I spell American not like some euro trash gypsy like you do


I actually laughed at that one, you come up with some off the wall shit. You still in boot camp ? is that why your so mad you got the other guys pickin on you?


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 15, 2014)

Eye of Horus said:


> I actually laughed at that one, you come up with some off the wall shit. You still in boot camp ? is that why your so mad you got the other guys pickin on you?


No I'm not mad it's proof I'm an alpha male and all you beta autists are getting jealous


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 15, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> No I'm not mad it's proof I'm an alpha male and all you beta autists are getting jealous


Let me deconstruct this for you

1. There has been no proof that you are even close to an alpha male (talk of a small dick and a big boot aren't really proof)
2. There aren't any beta "autists" like you say, that is just something your mind made up as a mental defense to the fact that you really are... fucking dumb bro... lol
3. You act like a faerie princess, and we don't even need to throw out the yellow dust.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 15, 2014)

Eye of Horus said:


> Let me deconstruct this for you
> 
> 1. There has been no proof that you are even close to an alpha male (talk of a small dick and a big boot aren't really proof)
> 2. There aren't any beta "autists" like you say, that is just something your mind made up as a mental defense to the fact that you really are... fucking dumb bro... lol
> 3. You act like a faerie princess, and we don't even need to throw out the yellow dust.


the fact that you spelled fairy all euopean gypsy trash is proof enough that you prolly like cock in your mouth


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Tell that to the jury, counselor. Oops, my bad, you already did tell it to the jury and they sent your lying ass packing.
> 
> If Martin had not tried to murder Z, he would still be alive.


still too cowardly to answer that question, white supremacist?

tell me how it is possible to murder someone when you are in fear for your life and acting in self defense then.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

desert dude said:


> I don't read every post. BnB is more trustworthy and accurate than you are, though, and a generally better human being.


this is proof that white supremacists do indeed stick together.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> this is proof that white supremacists do indeed stick together.


I don't ever speak to DD on the side and coordinate anything. 

Fact is I'm fair in my criticism, admit when I'm wrong, and don't have my head up the ass of any politicians. 

No one respects you. At best people agree with your politics so they give you a pass.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 15, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> I don't ever speak to DD on the side and coordinate anything.
> 
> Fact is I'm fair in my criticism, admit when I'm wrong, and don't have my head up the ass of any politicians.
> 
> No one respects you. At best people agree with your politics so they give you a pass.


Id take a misguided lefty like Buck over a retarded racist like you.

Just saying...


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 15, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> I don't ever speak to DD on the side and coordinate anything.
> 
> Fact is I'm fair in my criticism, admit when I'm wrong, and don't have my head up the ass of any politicians.
> 
> No one respects you. At best people agree with your politics so they give you a pass.


Cept the Koch brothers but they aren't politicians they buy theirs.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 15, 2014)

Eye of Horus said:


> Cept the Koch brothers but they aren't politicians they buy theirs.


My head isn't up their ass. Oh, you think that because I don't think they are evil? 

Tell me one thing they've done that is evil?


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 15, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Id take a misguided lefty like Buck over a retarded racist like you.
> 
> Just saying...


No surprise there, you're one of his brainless ditto-heads.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> I don't ever speak to DD on the side and coordinate anything.
> 
> Fact is I'm fair in my criticism, admit when I'm wrong, and don't have my head up the ass of any politicians.
> 
> No one respects you. At best people agree with your politics so they give you a pass.


it's always been a dream of mine to have a white supremacist thief junkie subway sandwich maker tell me how little i am respected.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> it's always been a dream of mine to have a white supremacist thief junkie subway sandwich maker tell me how little i am respected.


Even if you had a hot wife, if I could be you, instead of me, I wouldn't. 

You will either always feel inferior because you're the one in the marriage who is the leach... or you're ok with being the leach. Neither of those positions are ok with me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> Even if you had a hot wife, if I could be you, instead of me, I wouldn't.
> 
> You will either always feel inferior because you're the one in the marriage who is the leach... or you're ok with being the leach. Neither of those positions are ok with me.


i just spent over $4k renting a truck, building a new grow space, hiring an electrician to put in a sub panel, and buying new genetics because my wife wanted to move to colorado. that's on top of the $3k in rent and bills i'm paying for a house that i won't even see back in oregon. 

so you've got it completely backwards, yet again.

didn't even have to steal from my parents or take a job at subway to do it, either.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i just spent over $4k renting a truck, building a new grow space, hiring an electrician to put in a sub panel, and buying new genetics because my wife wanted to move to colorado. that's on top of the $3k in rent and bills i'm paying for a house that i won't even see back in oregon.
> 
> so you've got it completely backwards, yet again.
> 
> didn't even have to steal from my parents or take a job at subway to do it, either.


Stealing from walmart and growing pot are both illegal. 

I've no doubt you've turned the illegal pot grow and black market sale of your harvest into a profitable venture. 

The only problem with it is that you got off the ground with it from your wife's money. To quote our president, "you didn't build that!"

I was a low life when and because I was a junkie. What is your excuse?

I'm sure your wife's family is really proud of the man she married. Talk to me when you can earn a decent living legitimately.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> Stealing from walmart and growing pot are both illegal.


your stealing from walmart and your parents is immoral, growing pot is not.

your stealing from walmart costs everyone else more money, my pot saves money for everyone i have ever sold to.

don't conflate your lowlife scumbag thievery with my production of top shelf sinsemilla buds.



BigNBushy said:


> The only problem with it is that you got off the ground with it from your wife's money.


no i didn't. i started growing while i was still working at netflix. i expanded my operation on tax returns for two years after that, and then from proceeds of grows after that.

unlike you, i didn't need my family to bail me out when i was down (even after you stole from them, no less).

how often do you think about that childhood sexual abuse you endured?


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 15, 2014)

My walmart theft was a period of my life measured in months. 

Illegally growing weed has become your life.

Growing weed legally isn't amoral. But the way you have done it is. 

I've never heard you say that you take any measures to make sure your drugs don't reach the hands of minors. You probably sell to minors, or would.

The worst part is you cut business from the more legitimate people who have been responsible to follow state guidelines. 

You are the illegal immigrant of pot growing, compared to others who are the ones who do it the correct way.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> Growing weed legally isn't amoral. But the way you have done it is.


really? i thought my neverending purchases of soil was helping the good folks down at roots organic in eugene, oregon. 

i'm a fucking job creator. my soil purchases alone in a year pay 2 or 3 months salary for some worker down there.



BigNBushy said:


> I've never heard you say that you take any measures to make sure your drugs don't reach the hands of minors. You probably sell to minors, or would.


card holding OMMP patients only. that means no kids OR felons, like you.

well, only convicted felons i guess.

same standards the new dispensaries have.



BigNBushy said:


> The worst part is you cut business from the more legitimate people who have been responsible to follow state guidelines.


besides having exceeded my plant count, which drives down prices for my clients, what state guideline have i violated?

please refer to ORS 475.300 and get back to me, sweetheart.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 16, 2014)

buck the job creator...did you pay their social security down at roots organic buck? their healthcare?

what a staunch conservative you are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> buck the job creator...did you pay their social security down at roots organic buck? their healthcare?


no, i paid their employer, and their employer paid them. that's how capitalism works.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i paid their employer, and their employer paid them. that's how capitalism works.


all of a sudden capitalism is sucessful when you keep all your earnings...and stimulate the economy with it.

was it your intention to limit government in the process and create jobs from your own greed and aspirations?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> all of a sudden capitalism is sucessful when you keep all your earnings...and stimulate the economy with it.


do you think i would have stopped buying soil if the state of oregon put a tax into OMMP laws?



twostrokenut said:


> was it your intention to limit government in the process and create jobs from your own greed and aspirations?


i'm not the one who put no taxation mechanism into ORS 475.300. and i would barely call supporting myself to be "greedy".


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 16, 2014)

oregon the only place this type of capitalsm works then? must be if you keep saying ommp.

oh wait shit no it works everywhere.

i specifically mentioned social security and healthcare...even a box of hammers knows ommp laws dont cover that son.

oh shit what about civil rights enforcement? you dont contribute...why do you hate civil rights? remind me is that paid by federal taxes or from sales tax at the grow shop?

oh man i hope roots organic has my social security checks ready for me when i am older i better get soil from them...

you just said you built a new grow rented a truck and moved in addition to keeping up the house in oregon...no doubt normal taxes would have hindered that a bit.

dont get me wrong...i support your tax system and hope it gets extended to all americans equally.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Yeah, then Zimmerman attacked Martin's fists with his face and then tried to crack open the sidewalk with the back of his head. That Zimmerman was just out of control!
> 
> LULZ


with 1cm and 3 cm injuries?  i cut myself deeper (with a razor) than that on my own..much deeper..


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 16, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> No surprise there, you're one of his brainless ditto-heads.


Lol, I RARELY agree with Buck, you dumb fuck. 

I'm a poet, and I didn't know it.


----------



## Doer (Apr 16, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Id take a misguided lefty like Buck over a retarded racist like you.
> 
> Just saying...


for there is still hope for them...


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 16, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> Even if you had a hot wife, if I could be you, instead of me, I wouldn't.


That just makes you gay


----------



## greenlikemoney (Apr 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so then you should have no problem answering this question:
> 
> if you were walking home from the store in the dark, and some stranger started following you in his truck, and then got out and started to chase you after you ran away, would you be in fear for your life or bodily harm?


I'm a card carrying, concealed weapons holder, I'd have put a cap in his ass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> you just said you built a new grow rented a truck and moved in addition to keeping up the house in oregon...no doubt normal taxes would have hindered that a bit.


actually, those moving expenses would be quite the massive deduction. i don't see how a massive deduction on my taxes like that could count as a hinderance.

but then again, you are hopelessly dumb.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2014)

greenlikemoney said:


> I'm a card carrying, concealed weapons holder, I'd have put a cap in his ass.


ignoring the fact that martin was 17 and not eligible for the same, are you saying that if he was able to carry, he would have been justified in dispatching his unidentified follower if he feared for his life?

because if so, then we agree.

it seems that we also agree that being followed in the dark by an unidentified stranger like that is sufficient grounds to fear for your life and or great bodily harm.

seems to me that zimmy is just lucky that martin was the age he happened to be and not carrying, since SYG applied more to him for being followed then to zimmerman for following like a fucking creep.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 16, 2014)

but its fair for zimmerman to assume trayvan had a gun look at how he was dressed like a thug


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> ignoring the fact that martin was 17 and not eligible for the same, are you saying that if he was able to carry, he would have been justified in dispatching his unidentified follower if he feared for his life?
> 
> because if so, then we agree.
> 
> ...


What I've been trying to get across to you is that the actions of both men lead to fear in the other.

Under such circumstances both were within their rights to fight, or flee.

Martin could have avoided his own death with a little common sense, and Zimmerman could have avoided his ass kicking with a little less zeal. 

It's a case where either man could have shot the other and not been guilty of murder.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, those moving expenses would be quite the massive deduction. i don't see how a massive deduction on my taxes like that could count as a hinderance.
> 
> but then again, you are hopelessly dumb.


would be.
would be if not for what circumstance?

not paying taxes allowed you to save your capital and invest all of your earnings into your endeavors...you flail around this simple fact and proclaim the messenger is a dum dum head.

so this hypothetical massive deduction would have put you up from just keeping all the earnings...riiiiiiiiiight.

why wax hypothetical? is it because you are a closet limited goverment conservative by practice...it is until your actions change.

buck up now it will be funny.


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 16, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> but its fair for zimmerman to assume trayvan had a gun look at how he was dressed like a thug


So lets just shoot everyone who sags their pants and has a mountain dew in their hair?


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 16, 2014)

Eye of Horus said:


> So lets just shoot everyone who sags their pants and has a mountain dew in their hair?


God teeth also, and dreads...


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 16, 2014)

I live in the hood and have taken walks at night. Am I at risk?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I live in the hood and have taken walks at night. Am I at risk?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


Your what we consider "already dead"


----------



## desert dude (Apr 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> still too cowardly to answer that question, white supremacist?
> 
> tell me how it is possible to murder someone when you are in fear for your life and acting in self defense then.


I answered the question, thug apologist. 

LULZ


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 16, 2014)

btw, who is tryvan martin


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2014)

desert dude said:


> I answered the question, thug apologist.
> 
> LULZ


no you didn't, you cowardly racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2014)

it's OK that you are too cowardly to answer a big, scary question though, desertrat. even your white supremacist pal bignbushy and your racist pal greenlikemoney have conceded that if they were followed in the same manner that zimerman followed martin, lethal force would be justifiable as they'd be in fear for their life or great bodily harm.

i guess you are just too cowardly to admit that blacks have rights too.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 16, 2014)

I heard it wasn't skittles and mountain dew at all, but grape soda and watermelon, but the mainstream media was afraid it was too racist to report on.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 16, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> with 1cm and 3 cm injuries?  i cut myself deeper (with a razor) than that on my own..much deeper..


Skylard, I don't expect you to actually know what you are talking about, so I will be gentle. Serino, the detective investigating the whole incident stated that Zimmerman's injuries were "moderately life threatening". The medical personnel who testified at the trial stated that Zimmerman's injuries were potentially life threatening.

If you want to let a thug bash your brains out on the sidewalk then by all means have at it. A stroll down Sanford's streets at night will probably let you test your skull's durability. The world needs fewer dumb progressives.

Pro tip: length of cut is not equal to depth of cut.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> it's OK that you are too cowardly to answer a big, scary question though, desertrat. even your white supremacist pal bignbushy and your racist pal greenlikemoney have conceded that if they were followed in the same manner that zimerman followed martin, lethal force would be justifiable as they'd be in fear for their life or great bodily harm.
> 
> i guess you are just too cowardly to admit that blacks have rights too.


I don't play rhetorical games with propagandists. I find it humorous that you are still arguing the same played out points that the prosecution publicly humiliated themselves with.

The jury concluded that Zimmerman acted in self defense. Martin's death is Martin's fault. Sometimes, rarely because thugs usually have the element of surprise, violent criminals end up dead because of their own violent actions. Civilized people applaud when that happens.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Serino, the detective investigating the whole incident stated that Zimmerman's injuries were "moderately life threatening".


that was in the interview to try to get him to talk, dumbass. want to remind us what he said on the stand about those tiny scratches?









desert dude said:


> If you want to let a thug bash your brains out on the sidewalk then by all means have at it. A stroll down Sanford's streets at night will probably let you test your skull's durability.


first of all, uncleben already told us what you guys mean when you talk about thugs.

second of all, if you don't want to be accosted in sanford florida, it might be a good idea to shoot dead any unidentified stranger who follwos you in his truck and then chases you on foot. it's just too bad martin did not have a gun on him, otherwise he may have been able to justifiably shoot his attacker dead.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Skylard, I don't expect you to actually know what you are talking about, so I will be gentle. Serino, the detective investigating the whole incident stated that Zimmerman's injuries were "moderately life threatening". The medical personnel who testified at the trial stated that Zimmerman's injuries were potentially life threatening.
> 
> If you want to let a thug bash your brains out on the sidewalk then by all means have at it. A stroll down Sanford's streets at night will probably let you test your skull's durability. The world needs fewer dumb progressives.
> 
> Pro tip: length of cut is not equal to depth of cut.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 16, 2014)

Thats what she said


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 16, 2014)

[QUOTE="UncleBuck] they concluded that it might have been a possibility that he acted in self defense. no need to twist things[/QUOTE]

talk about splitting hairs.
didn't they conclude that beyond a reasonable doubt?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 17, 2014)

Martin didn't run away, if he had he would be alive today. He feigned flight so as to entice Mr Zimmerman into a chase so that Mr. Martin could get Zimmerman into a better place in which to attack him.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 17, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> Martin didn't run away, if he had he would be alive today. He feigned flight so as to entice Mr Zimmerman into a chase so that Mr. Martin could get Zimmerman into a better place in which to attack him.


He might have even raped Zimmerman if he'd gotten the chance, we've no idea what "No_Limits_Nigga" was capable of.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 17, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


Wonder what color that clam looks like today?
Gray in the 80's.
Now maybe blue or brown?
Maybe surgically removed?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> when did the prosecution argue that martin was entitled to stand his ground? that was irrelevant, as zimmerman was the one on trial, not martin.
> 
> you're still much of a cowardly racist to even admit that martin was entitled to fear for his life when some unidentified stranger chased after him in the dark.
> 
> ...



Please tone it down.
Thank you.

*Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.* Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please tone it down.
> Thank you.
> 
> *Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.* Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.


i'm confused. desertdude is indeed a cowardly racist, so i don't see how that's a putdown. not even he would object to the label.

but calling a teenager with no record or history of violence a "violent criminal" and a "thug" is just a series of transparent dog whistles and outright lies, everyone knows this.

as far as the white supremacy label goes, it fits. desert dude has often complained that title II of civil rights violates his first amendment "right of association". since title II ended to denial of service to blacks in this nation, we can only assume that he means he has a right to not associate with blacks, AKA white separatism.

they're not separating because they think they're inferior or equals, ya know.

desert dude was even once a member of RIU's 'white nationalist and white separtists' group, version 3.0. white separatism, white nationalism, and white supremacy are nothing but a distinction without a difference.

as long as we have members like that around here smugly asserting falsehoods about the races they so clearly feel superior ro, it's gonna be real difficult for me to tone it down. just a heads up.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 17, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please tone it down.
> Thank you.
> 
> *Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.* Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.


My compliments to our moderators!

Consider yourself warned, Buck. Continued incivility on your part will result in more such warnings!!


----------



## travisw (Apr 17, 2014)

desert dude said:


> My compliments to our moderators!
> 
> Consider yourself warned, Buck. Continued incivility on your part will result in more such warnings!!


Did you get warned for your thug dick comment?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 17, 2014)

travisw said:


> Did you get warned for your thug dick comment?


I don't think Trayvan cares (given his "condition") so it doesn't really count as an insult or incivility.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 17, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please tone it down.
> Thank you.
> 
> *Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.* Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.


i got a warning for calling buck a racist.
i mentioned net tax consumers he assumed that meant black people...i called him racist for that....which he is for it...and got a warning.

not a polite request...a delete ban warning.

could yall have a meeting or something and get on the same page please?


----------



## travisw (Apr 17, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> I don't think Trayvan cares (given his "condition") so it doesn't really count as an insult or incivility.


Someone cared. The post is gone.


twostrokenut said:


> i got a warning for calling buck a racist.
> i mentioned net tax consumers he assumed that meant black people...i called him racist for that....which he is for it...and got a warning.
> 
> not a polite request...a delete ban warning.
> ...


Is it a one and done warning?


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 17, 2014)

travisw said:


> Someone cared
> 
> 
> Is it a one and done warning?


no trav it wasnt..buck might have gotten that one also as he just got done calling me welfare trailor trash or some such...completely unprovoked by me.

it was an economic discussion...havs and have nots that sorta thing.

i said there is really only two classes..tax contributers and tax consumers...buck turned that black somehow...i said thats fucked and racist...got the warning.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Keep slurping that thug dick, Buck.


Not rude or racist at all. Good call on deletion Mods.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

desert dude said:


> My compliments to our moderators!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2014)

desert dude said:


> My compliments to our moderators!
> 
> Consider yourself warned, Buck. Continued incivility on your part will result in more such warnings!!


i don't consider it uncivil when you knowingly joined a white nationalists and white separatists group.

i do, however, consider it uncivil for you to call someone with no criminal record or history of violence whatsoever a "thug" and a "violent criminal". you have to use those thinly veiled dog whistles because if you came out and said what you actually meant, you couldn't continue your thin veneer.

do you really think you're fooling anyone anymore, even yourself?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> i mentioned net tax consumers he assumed that meant black people...i called him racist for that....which he is for it...and got a warning.
> 
> not a polite request...a delete ban warning.
> 
> could yall have a meeting or something and get on the same page please?


let's see the posts. 

because as i recall, the last and only time you mentioned net consumers and net contributors was when you made an uncited, unattributed, completely ad hoc (that means pulled right out of your ass) claim that net contributors were most against obamacare.

you could never cite the claim over the course of several days, so you did your normal thing where you devolved into a pile of unintelligible gibberish, ellipses abuse, and ad hoc claims.

i pointed out how the south, who no one disputes is quite opposed to obamacare as a whole, is the biggest welfare mooch this nation has seen in that they take way, way more federal taxes than they contribute. that applies especially to your regressive and ignorant home state of south carolina, which is one of the biggest welfare mooches in the union.

you never ever did cite that claim of yours, either.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 17, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't consider it uncivil when you knowingly joined a white nationalists and white separatists group.
> 
> i do, however, consider it uncivil for you to call someone with no criminal record or history of violence whatsoever a "thug" and a "violent criminal". you have to use those thinly veiled dog whistles because if you came out and said what you actually meant, you couldn't continue your thin veneer.
> 
> do you really think you're fooling anyone anymore, even yourself?


You don't consider lies and propaganda uncivil? I think Putin has a job for you in the Ukraine.


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 17, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> let's see the posts.
> 
> because as i recall, the last and only time you mentioned net consumers and net contributors was when you made an uncited, unattributed, completely ad hoc (that means pulled right out of your ass) claim that net contributors were most against obamacare.
> 
> ...


wot he said.
I always find it amazing that these 'conservative' states are the biggest welfare queens in the lower 48. if they got what they claimed they want -less fedl govt- they would see a significant drop in living standard. perhaps some prez should do that: turn off the teat. then they'd have to vote democrat to get big govt. that would be hilariouous


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2014)

desert dude said:


> You don't consider lies and propaganda uncivil? I think Putin has a job for you in the Ukraine.


why don't you go ahead and list these "lies and propaganda" so i can humiliate you for the white separatist you are?

yesterday, your friend and former white nationalist group mate bigotednbushy tried to accuse me of "left propaganda" by completely misremembering and manufacturing an old argument. i was happy to put him in his place once again by pointing out that he was citing the white supremacists at american renaissance and using the FBI stats to rebut and annihilate his racist arguments.

so go ahead, step forward and list these "lies and propaganda" (if you're not a COWARD, that is).


----------



## desert dude (Apr 17, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> why don't you go ahead and list these "lies and propaganda" so i can humiliate you for the white separatist you are?
> 
> yesterday, your friend and former white nationalist group mate bigotednbushy tried to accuse me of "left propaganda" by completely misremembering and manufacturing an old argument. i was happy to put him in his place once again by pointing out that he was citing the white supremacists at american renaissance and using the FBI stats to rebut and annihilate his racist arguments.
> 
> so go ahead, step forward and list these "lies and propaganda" (if you're not a COWARD, that is).


I would venture a guess that 90% of your politics posts are propaganda. I don't read your posts in other threads, so those might just be bald-faced lies.

BnB is a much better man than you. I doubt he quoted who you claim. One good thing about your posts is that you continually list sites I have never heard of!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2014)

desert dude said:


> I would venture a guess that 90% of your politics posts are propaganda.


then it should be no problem at all for you to list a whole bunch of them.

go ahead, unless you are the COWARD that i know you are.





desert dude said:


> BnB is a much better man than you.


bignbushy is a white supremacist. no wonder you admire him.




desert dude said:


> I I doubt he quoted who you claim.


you doubt that a white supremacist cited a white supremacist?

your fellow former group mate in the white nationalists group, sirgreenthumb, cited them to no end. and defended them.




desert dude said:


> IOne good thing about your posts is that you continually list sites I have never heard of!



don't play dumb, it's redundant.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

desert dude said:


> I would venture a guess that 90% of your politics posts are propaganda. I don't read your posts in other threads, so those might just be bald-faced lies.


I don't care for your ventured guesses or your claims. You admit to leaving certain posts unread. You are a generally rude person, and your citations are weaker than me when I try to spiral a football.


----------



## vegetablemed (Apr 17, 2014)

im a poet and i didnt know it, sounds like a line from action bronsons & party supplies _blue chips. @Harrekin _


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 18, 2014)

obamacare is a tax. it is self evident the majority of tax contributors are against more taxes.

claim cited.


then it goes to the south being welfare mooches...ok cool got it...whatever.

then you made it racial...which is the main point you glossed...yet again.

very coherent to anyone reading this except you i assure ya.

calling the south regressive and ignorant doesnt change the fact you turned the consumer vs contributor debate racial somehow.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 18, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> wot he said.
> I always find it amazing that these 'conservative' states are the biggest welfare queens in the lower 48. if they got what they claimed they want -less fedl govt- they would see a significant drop in living standard. perhaps some prez should do that: turn off the teat. then they'd have to vote democrat to get big govt. that would be hilariouous


bring it. why do you think these states are becoming more libertarian minded?

right to work. you think if the teat runs dry working folks will see a drop in standard of living by pocketing way more paycheck?

that was well thought out bravo sir.


----------



## Doer (Apr 18, 2014)

It is a mind fuck of the progressives to suddenly act like they have no comprehension of your simple words, Just a hack,


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 18, 2014)

None of this matters.


----------



## Doer (Apr 18, 2014)

None of you matters, perhaps.


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 18, 2014)

Doer said:


> None of you matters, perhaps.



Exactly.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 18, 2014)

UncleBuck, I will western union $100 to you or anyone else who can point to a post I've made here where I said white, western Europeans and their descendants are innately superior to all races.

Put up or shut up with this white supremacists nonsense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> it is self evident the majority of tax contributors are against more taxes.
> 
> claim cited.



that's not how a citation works. still awaiting citation.



twostrokenut said:


> then you made it racial...which is the main point you glossed...yet again.


you still haven't cited when it happened the first time. you really suck at this, but what else could i expect out of someone of your intelligence and wit?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> bring it. why do you think these states are becoming more libertarian minded?


first of all, they are not. second of all, that won't change what a bunch of mooches they are. it'll just make them more "hipster" about it.

"i take federal tax dollars ironically", is the fantasy you are imagining.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> UncleBuck, I will western union $100 to you or anyone else who can point to a post I've made here where I said white, western Europeans and their descendants are innately superior to all races.
> 
> Put up or shut up with this white supremacists nonsense.


you said, and i quote, that blacks are from "an inferior lot".

what's the opposite of inferior?


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 18, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you said, and i quote, that blacks are from "an inferior lot".
> 
> what's the opposite of inferior?


ferior


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 18, 2014)

exferior


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 18, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> first of all, they are not. second of all, that won't change what a bunch of mooches they are. it'll just make them more "hipster" about it.
> 
> "i take federal tax dollars ironically", is the fantasy you are imagining.


Superior of course. 

I did say inferior. But inferior to what? The rest of humanity, of course.

African inferiority does not equal white supremacy.

Unless your world view is so narrow to be only the blacks, and everyone everyone else is white.

A white supremacist thinks whites to be superior to jews, all the Asian peoples, and the other people of the world. I do not, have never said as much, and therefore white supremacist is a nondescript term for me.


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 18, 2014)

Africa, black africa to be precise, has been badly exploited. they get a bad rap. too bad the chinese have done more to help them than we ever did. 

Have had African neighbours: very nice people. Prefer them to rednecks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> Superior of course.
> 
> I did say inferior. But inferior to what? The rest of humanity, of course.
> 
> ...


so you think that your arbitrary skin color makes you SUPERIOR to blacks. that makes you a white supremacist.

most of us here would say that your arbitrary skin color makes you superior to no one, especially during those times when you were stealing your mom's jewelry or your dad's tools or stealing from walmart or contemplating first degree murder for drugs or making sandwiches at subway when you were 30 years old.

but i'm sure, like always, you'll find a reason why such obvious character flaws of yours should be ignored, and why your skin color makes you a superior being.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 18, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so you think that your arbitrary skin color makes you SUPERIOR to blacks. that makes you a white supremacist.
> 
> most of us here would say that your arbitrary skin color makes you superior to no one, especially during those times when you were stealing your mom's jewelry or your dad's tools or stealing from walmart or contemplating first degree murder for drugs or making sandwiches at subway when you were 30 years old.
> 
> but i'm sure, like always, you'll find a reason why such obvious character flaws of yours should be ignored, and why your skin color makes you a superior being.


Not at all, I was wasting my life and being an asshole, white trash, thug.

It's why I stopped.

Skin color has nothing to do with it. It is arbitrary. 

But there are race specific diseases. The differences are more than skin deep.

If genetic variance allows for all the difference we know exists, brain power isn't a hard to imagine leap. It's well accepted race influences strength and athletic ability.

You often cite things like poor nutrition as reasons blacks score lower on IQ tests.

Africa has been behind in agriculture, domestication of animals and has harsher weather. This means that for much of the last several thousand years, folks living in Africa have had a harder time feeding themselves. You don't think that could influence anything?


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 18, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> Not at all, I was wasting my life and being an asshole, white trash, thug.
> 
> It's why I stopped.
> 
> ...


Africa has a long and rich history of civilization, their current problems notwithstanding. They want what we all want: jobs, food, a future for their children, peace and happiness.

The 'bantu expansion' was the largest movement of human beings in known history. They had very sophisticated and complex civilizations with complex and far-reaching trade. This is in it's infancy in terms of historical analysis.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 18, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Africa has a long and rich history of civilization, their current problems notwithstanding. They want what we all want: jobs, food, a future for their children, peace and happiness.
> 
> The 'bantu expansion' was the largest movement of human beings in known history. They had very sophisticated and complex civilizations with complex and far-reaching trade. This is in it's infancy in terms of historical analysis.


African civilizations are to few and far between for my taste. 

We have a 5 thousand year record of civilization, almost unbroken, in China, Indus, Ganges, Mesopotamia, Nile delta, and Europe. 

Meso - American culture is almost as long.

African civilizations don't match this.

This is not to say they are a slight step up from chimpanzees.

Intelligence between the races might be like world's tallest mountains. 

Between human races there isn't much difference. Mount Everest isn't that much higher than the next few tallest peaks. 

The great apes and dolphins would probably be like a big hill by comparison. 

And since I'm white, for me to be a white supremacist, I would have to believe whites of western Europe are like mount everest. I don't believe that.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> first of all, they are not. second of all, that won't change what a bunch of mooches they are. it'll just make them more "hipster" about it.
> 
> "i take federal tax dollars ironically", is the fantasy you are imagining.


yeah cause thats how citation works.
yet something as simple as taxed enough already as a platform is evasive to a simple boundary drawer such as yourself.

yet the boundary i drew is so simple...about half pay taxes and the other half do not.

weather a state is red or blue at the moment really isnt important to this no matter how much you want it to be...it does not change the fact that you are the other half.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> that's not how a citation works. still awaiting citation.
> 
> 
> 
> you still haven't cited when it happened the first time. you really suck at this, but what else could i expect out of someone of your intelligence and wit?


i bet hes totally down with the blacks.

thats what you said most recently. how convienient to forget this.

out of left field of course...in a vain attempt to seem quip and witty which failed miserably.

i can link quote it if you would like more publicity.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 19, 2014)

Doer said:


> It is a mind fuck of the progressives to suddenly act like they have no comprehension of your simple words, Just a hack,


its mind fuck too when even the simple words have been redefined unbenounced in text in dark dusty boredom dungeons such as federal repositories.


----------



## Doer (Apr 19, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> its mind fuck too when even the simple words have been redefined unbenounced in text in dark dusty boredom dungeons such as federal repositories.


Well, you know that Noam Chomsky is considered sort of a bastard of Orwellian thought. I say bastard because Orwell never thought this way, I don't think. He was warning on the evil of language manipulation for power. NewSpeak is a form worse than Saganism, but Saganism has borrowed language control concepts from Chomsky's Syntactic Structures (1957) Climate Change is but one them we see tossed about, shamelessly.

Now these Saganists will also use the most insulting language forms. Bastardization of the concepts, as I say.

There is a world wide effort called bias-free language. So, this author sees it as the first example where forces for good begin in Language, not society. He speaking about gender neutral legal language for the most part. But, he does chapter and verse on Language control via "Orwellian Theory" if anyone is interested.

http://books.google.com/books?hl=en&lr=&id=_CEUCFrKhl0C&oi=fnd&pg=PR7&dq=quote orwell controlling language&ots=KGCtjJWcOo&sig=76-ufdHdseqd-X5XqzIYSVi3Auc#v=onepage&q=quote orwell controlling language&f=false


----------



## desert dude (Apr 19, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Africa, black africa to be precise, has been badly exploited. they get a bad rap. too bad the chinese have done more to help them than we ever did.
> 
> *Have had African neighbours: very nice people. Prefer them to rednecks.*


Now, there is some first class, unintended irony!


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 19, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Now, there is some first class, unintended irony!


You guys are sharp. Nothing gets past the eagle-eyes of riu members.

I did have one African neighbour who was a tad inconsiderate. Once we explained to him that beheading a goat, on a Sunday afternoon in full view of the neighbourhood children, was not a community norm he took our point and did it elsewhere. Quite a reasonable guy. The local redneck, however, told us all to go 'fuck ourselves' later that evening when we tried to explain to him people wished to achieve blissful slumber. When they hauled him off for selling painkillers to any and all comers (at all hours) we had a block party to celebrate. Still, felt the police were 'overenthusiastic' when they shot and killed his dog.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 19, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> You guys are sharp. Nothing gets past the eagle-eyes of riu members.
> 
> I did have one African neighbour who was a tad inconsiderate. Once we explained to him that beheading a goat, on a Sunday afternoon in full view of the neighbourhood children, was not a community norm he took our point and did it elsewhere. Quite a reasonable guy. The local redneck, however, told us all to go 'fuck ourselves' later that evening when we tried to explain to him people wished to achieve blissful slumber. When they hauled him off for selling painkillers to any and all comers (at all hours) we had a block party to celebrate. Still, felt the police were 'overenthusiastic' when they shot and killed his dog.


All very interesting, but did you comprehend my point about irony?


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 19, 2014)

desert dude said:


> All very interesting, but did you comprehend my point about irony?


Yes. I was engaging in more irony. Or perhaps you saw some different irony that my sleep-derived mind is missing?


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 19, 2014)

I knew a black guy once, then he got shot and died.


----------



## Doer (Apr 19, 2014)

I knew a black gal once, several, in fact.


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 19, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> I knew a black guy once, then he got shot and died.


Seems to be an occupational hazard, so to speak, for people of that skin colour.


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 19, 2014)

BigNBushy said:


> African civilizations are to few and far between for my taste.We have a 5 thousand year record of civilization, almost unbroken, in China, Indus, Ganges, Mesopotamia, Nile delta, and Europe.
> African civilizations don't match this..


I disagree whole-heartedly.
Europe borrowed civilization from everyone near it. Most technological advance came in from the Near East. Often they received it from civilizations nearby. Central Asia is the source of so much of what we take for granted it is astounding. 
Europeans 'lucked out' in my books.
FYI: africans had complex civilzations while most europeans were huddled around fires in the winter wondering which dog they might have to eat next.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 19, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> I disagree whole-heartedly.
> Europe borrowed civilization from everyone near it. Most technological advance came in from the Near East. Often they received it from civilizations nearby. Central Asia is the source of so much of what we take for granted it is astounding.
> Europeans 'lucked out' in my books.
> FYI: africans had complex civilzations while most europeans were huddled around fires in the winter wondering which dog they might have to eat next.


Yeah, the Greeks added nothing. Nothing at all. I mean, all that Aristotle bullshit the Arabs based their golden age off of... who needs that?

The Greeks invented representative government as far as we know. 

There was a knowledge exchange between them and the east. But they contributed. Civilization developed first to the east. So yes, they borrowed instead of starting from scratch. Seems smart to me.


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 19, 2014)

The Greeks were massive recipients of knowledge exchanges. They did some innovation viz-a-viz democracy (so did lots of others all over the world including native americans). They primarily acted as a blueprint for the Romans and Europeans after the dark ages. The role of Arab knowledge transfer via the moors in spain was as critical, possibly more. Without the translation work done in Spain we would've had no al-jabra (algebra) and, consequently, no calculus.

"The Greeks invented representative government as far as we know.' All they did was write it down. Many others did it yet the Greeks 'invented' it? Hardly.

The Greeks have been so over-empathized by Western historians it is laughable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> yeah cause thats how citation works.
> yet something as simple as taxed enough already as a platform is evasive to a simple boundary drawer such as yourself.
> 
> yet the boundary i drew is so simple...about half pay taxes and the other half do not.
> ...


was there supposed to be a citation in there somewhere? or just more empty bitching from you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> its mind fuck too when even the simple words have been redefined unbenounced in text in dark dusty boredom dungeons such as federal repositories.


unbenounced?


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Apr 20, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> unbenounced?


1. unbenounced
How fucktards try to spell unbeknownst.
Unbenounced to us, he was retarded the whole time.


2. unbenounced
without proper invitation. unknowingly, used by most chaps who cant speak properly.
look at this chap, coming out of the horizon, all unbenounced and what not. 

It can i just wont let it. like in it, glitched, and stuff.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 20, 2014)

_Thug life 4evah!_


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Apr 20, 2014)

Did Trayvan come back from the dead yet? At least did they prove he wasn't a thug? A group of mostly non-white all female jury, of which many were mothers too, found it very likely Zimmerman was protecting himself from a mentally ill sizzurp user.


----------



## BigNBushy (Apr 20, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> The Greeks were massive recipients of knowledge exchanges. They did some innovation viz-a-viz democracy (so did lots of others all over the world including native americans). They primarily acted as a blueprint for the Romans and Europeans after the dark ages. The role of Arab knowledge transfer via the moors in spain was as critical, possibly more. Without the translation work done in Spain we would've had no al-jabra (algebra) and, consequently, no calculus.
> 
> "The Greeks invented representative government as far as we know.' All they did was write it down. Many others did it yet the Greeks 'invented' it? Hardly.
> 
> The Greeks have been so over-empathized by Western historians it is laughable.


The pen is mightier than the word when it comes to future generations and their understanding of events of their times.

The Greeks benefited from the Egyptians, Assyria, and the islanders. But they went on to conquer the known world. 

The Egyptians never did that shit.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> The Greeks were massive recipients of knowledge exchanges. They did some innovation viz-a-viz democracy (so did lots of others all over the world including native americans). They primarily acted as a blueprint for the Romans and Europeans after the dark ages. The role of Arab knowledge transfer via the moors in spain was as critical, possibly more. *Without the translation work done in Spain we would've had no al-jabra (algebra) and, consequently, no calculus.*
> 
> "The Greeks invented representative government as far as we know.' All they did was write it down. Many others did it yet the Greeks 'invented' it? Hardly.
> 
> The Greeks have been so over-empathized by Western historians it is laughable.


I see your point, but you have carried it too far. Algebra and calculus would have been invented even without the the Arabs, though it would have taken a bit longer. Mathematics is the most powerful intellectual tool that we have, it would not have gone unexplored for long. 

This is not meant to detract from the Arab's contributions, for which I am grateful, and which I recognize.


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 20, 2014)

desert dude said:


> I see your point, but you have carried it too far. Algebra and calculus would have been invented even without the the Arabs, though it would have taken a bit longer. Mathematics is the most powerful intellectual tool that we have, it would not have gone unexplored for long.
> 
> This is not meant to detract from the Arab's contributions, for which I am grateful, and which I recognize.


I don't think I carried it to far at all. Geometry is not enough (the Greeks). We needed algebra or no cartography. We needed Calculus; the whole modern world runs off that and advanced Geometry. Yes, we would have got there eventually. But that critical translated work in Spain (often done *by Sephardic jews*) was essential. We are all indebted to what occurred in spain and the Arabs who brought it their. Yes, I am very aware that they received a great deal of it from Alexandrian civilization (who received it from the Greeks and Romans); and so on. 

Nobody 'owns' maths and sciences. No on 'discovers' it; it exists. Some 'see' it. Some don't. 

We agree on much of this desert dude. Happy holidays.

p.s. had to 'bold' the jewish thing; their contributions to civilization are very impressive, especially given their numbers. Not implying anything.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2014)

Canna Sylvan said:


> Did Trayvan come back from the dead yet? At least did they prove he wasn't a thug? A group of mostly non-white all female jury, of which many were mothers too, found it very likely Zimmerman was protecting himself from a mentally ill sizzurp user.


so 5 out of 6 white women = mostly non-white?

3 out of 6 thought manslaughter or murder took place = self defense was very likely?

no. you have it wrong, racist rabbit.

half of them had to be convinced that self defense was even a possibility, which is all zimmy needed.

the lady leading the charge to acquit described martin as "the colored boy".

it's sanford. police walk free after shooting black teens in the back. look it up.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 20, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> unbenounced?





WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> 1. unbenounced
> How fucktards try to spell unbeknownst.
> Unbenounced to us, he was retarded the whole time.
> 
> ...


congrats on your victory...hope yall came together also.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so 5 out of 6 white women = mostly non-white?
> 
> 3 out of 6 thought manslaughter or murder took place = self defense was very likely?
> 
> ...


That some of the jury "felt" that Zimmerman should be in jail is no surprise to me. Lots of morons on RIU "feel" the same way. That's why I thought, and predicted, a hung jury. Never the less, the verdict was unanimous on M2 and on the lesser charge of manslaughter. Zimmerman acted in self defense. Martin was the proximate cause of his own death. Zimmerman did NOTHING wrong.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Martin was the proximate cause of his own death. Zimmerman did NOTHING wrong.


that's not even close to what the jury said afterwards. 

do you want to just admit that you are lying through your dentures old man, or shall i march out the quotes from jurors?


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> that's not even close to what the jury said afterwards.
> 
> do you want to just admit that you are lying through your dentures old man, or shall i march out the quotes from jurors?


You can march out all the propaganda you want. The verdict was unanimous. Z was acquitted because he acted in self defense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2014)

desert dude said:


> You can march out all the propaganda you want. The verdict was unanimous. Z was acquitted because he acted in self defense.


quotes from jurors is propaganda now?

you are becoming more senile and mentally deficient by the day, old man.

the verdict does not mean zimmerman was acting in self defense when he chased an unarmed kid in the dark. it means it MAYBE, just maybe, might have been a possibility that they could not completely rule out beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 20, 2014)

It's Easter. Did he rise from the dead? 

None of this matters.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2014)

The holy (one extra hole anyway) ghost of Trayvon stalks the lonely corridors of the progressive mind.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2014)

desert dude said:


> The holy (one extra hole anyway) ghost of Trayvon stalks the lonely corridors of the progressive mind.


while you celebrate the death of innocent black teens, calling a child with no criminal history or violent past a "violent criminal" and "thug", the jurors feel a bit more conflicted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2014)

B37 was the one who called martin "the colored boy", a slightly less racist way of describing martin than you use, desert dude.

unless you care to explain to us all how someone with no criminal record and zero history of violence is a "violent criminal" and a "thug", while a drug addled and violent person like zimmerman, who does have a long history of violence and criminality, "did nothing wrong".


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 20, 2014)

485 pages of "Who cares?"


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2014)

even B37, the racist lady who "doesn't trust the news", didn;t say that zimmerman "did nothing wrong", as you try to assert.







give your propaganda a rest, white nationalist dude.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2014)

U fucking nanimous!

LULZ


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2014)

desert dude said:


> U fucking nanimous!
> 
> LULZ


you might as well repeat that because you can no longer repeat your WHITE NATIONALIST PROPAGANDA.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2014)

Without dissent! Not guilty.

LULZ


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Without dissent! Not guilty.
> 
> LULZ


that's PROPAGANDA, since there was plenty of dissent. stick to what few things you can say, propagandist.


----------



## desert dude (Apr 20, 2014)

I tire of your stupidity.

Go tell the pope he has to abort a nun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2014)

desert dude said:


> I tire of your stupidity.
> 
> Go tell the pope he has to abort a nun.


stupidity is calling a child with no criminal record or history of violence a "thug" and a "violent criminal".

stupidity is also claiming zimmerman "did nothing wrong" when even the main juror leading the charge to acquit said he was "reckless" in his "pursuit" and the others said "he got away with murder".

stupidity is also claiming that simply posting those quotes from those jurors is "propaganda".

one of us is guilty of all of those.


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the new avi UB. ahhh..man-love, where would we be without it? And inter-racial too boot!

Just a thought: why not an avi with the black guy on top? I can hear the screeching already!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Love the new avi UB. ahhh..man-love, where would we be without it? And inter-racial too boot!
> 
> Just a thought: why not an avi with the black guy on top? I can hear the screeching already!


i have to take what i can get. a more skilled photoshopper than i is needed if you want the black guy on top. although he is the big spoon in this case, which i consider to be "on top".


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 20, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i have to take what i can get. a more skilled photoshopper than i is needed if you want the black guy on top. although he is the big spoon in this case, which i consider to be "on top".


Good point about the spoon. Don't mind me (just stirring the pot, though you don't seem to need me for that, lol). Kudos.


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 21, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Love the new avi UB. ahhh..man-love, where would we be without it? And inter-racial too boot!
> 
> Just a thought: why not an avi with the black guy on top? I can hear the screeching already!





killemsoftly said:


> Love the new avi UB. ahhh..man-love, where would we be without it? And inter-racial too boot!
> 
> Just a thought: why not an avi with the black guy on top? I can hear the screeching already!


you will notice after a short stay here how frequent the avis recycle...youre just mid wave cycle.


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 21, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> you will notice after a short stay here how frequent the avis recycle...youre just mid wave cycle.


Good to know sir.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 21, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> you will notice after a short stay here how frequent the avis recycle...youre just mid wave cycle.


That's not an avi, its an image. 

Right wingers are so dumb.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jun 21, 2014)

SHIT YOU GUYS ALMOST LET THIS THREAD GET AWAY YOU CAN THANK ME LATER


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 21, 2014)

Why would you post that Nute and Nugs... 
What point are you making? 

I believe those numbers are made up. 
That meme is almost funny.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Why would you post that Nute and Nugs...
> What point are you making?
> 
> I believe those numbers are made up.
> That meme is almost funny.


he's implying that we should care less about vigilantes going out and hunting down black kids.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jun 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> he's implying that we should care less about vigilantes going out and hunting down black kids.


IT WOULD SAVE MORE BLACKS IF WE WENT AFTER BLACKS


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 21, 2014)

racist humor will always be lost on me. speaks plenty about the ones making the jokes, even if they don't want to believe it.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 21, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> racist humor will always be lost on me. speaks plenty about the ones making the jokes, even if they don't want to believe it.


Most jewish post ever.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jun 21, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> racist humor will always be lost on me. speaks plenty about the ones making the jokes, even if they don't want to believe it.


I KNOW RIGHT. WHY DO THEY ALWAYS HAVE TO ACK LIKE TRAYVON WAS GETTING SOME WATERMELON DRINK AND SKITTLES TO MAKE DRANK WITH? I BET HE HAD MILK AND WHEATBREAD.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 21, 2014)

lol watermelon drink.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Most jewish post ever.


Ha, now that's funny because I grew up in a Jewish household.



WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> I KNOW RIGHT. WHY DO THEY ALWAYS HAVE TO ACK LIKE TRAYVON WAS GETTING SOME WATERMELON DRINK AND SKITTLES TO MAKE DRANK WITH? I BET HE HAD MILK AND WHEATBREAD.


I'll guess that you have your limits as a juvenile with a learning disability.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jun 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> lol watermelon drink.


THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH TRAYVON MARTIN BUT I HAD A JOB I WAS MOONLIGHTING AT WHERE I HAD TO STAND OUT

FRONT OF THE BUILDING AT NIGHT TIME DOWN IN THE HOOD AND ALL KINDS OF CRACKHEADS AND PROSTITUTES WOULD WALK BY AND SHIT BUT THIS ONE BLACK GUY STARTED TALKING TO ME BOUT SOME CRACK HEAD SHIT AND FIVE MINUTES INTO HIS CRACK ADDLED STORY HE PULLED A PIECE OF CHICKEN OUT OF HIS POCKET NOT EVEN IN A BAG OR NAPKIN. IT WAS FUNNY 



abe supercro said:


> Ha, now that's funny because I grew up in a Jewish household.
> 
> 
> I'll guess that you have your limits as a juvenile with a learning disability.


 YOU DON'T REALLY THINK TRAYVAN WAS GONNA MAKE SOME DRANK DO YOU?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 21, 2014)

I love Jolly Ranchers watermelon.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jun 21, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I love Jolly Ranchers watermelon.


THEN YOU MIGHT BE A BLACK- JEFF FOXWORTHY


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I love Jolly Ranchers watermelon.


is a watermelon jolly rancher *preferable* to other jolly rancher flavors?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 21, 2014)

I am predispositioned to enjoy watermaylons. Don't even axe me why tho.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> is a watermelon jolly rancher *preferable* to other jolly rancher flavors?


Indeed


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Indeed


so you have had other jolly rancher flavors in order to make this comparison?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so you have had other jolly rancher flavors in order to make this comparison?


Sour apple!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so you have had other jolly rancher flavors in order to make this comparison?


Yes, I believe I've tasted them all.
Watermelon has a light clean flavour as compared to the others.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> View attachment 3184925


When did Al make it about white people? Your meme is doing just what you said Al did..Start BS with BS


----------



## Doer (Jun 21, 2014)

How to get away with murder

- dark and stormy night
- punk little pistola
- sneak attack
- bump own head on concrete


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2014)

Doer said:


> How to get away with murder
> 
> - dark and stormy night
> - punk little pistola
> ...


or stalk someone. 
try to grab them
end up getting your ass kick
pull trigger like a bitch


----------



## ginwilly (Jun 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Sour apple!


watermelon > cinnamon > sour apple > peach


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2014)

ginwilly said:


> watermelon > cinnamon > sour apple > peach


ok you lost me on cinnamon...do they not make cherry


----------



## ginwilly (Jun 21, 2014)

londonfog said:


> ok you lost me on cinnamon...do they not make cherry


Oh, forgot about cherry, put that above peach but still behind sour apple
The Orange and yellow ones are my least favorite.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 21, 2014)

londonfog said:


> or stalk someone.
> try to grab them
> end up getting your ass kick
> pull trigger like a bitch


"try to grab them"
lol
tell us more.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 21, 2014)

nice shot, George. oh....sorry.........buen disparo, Jorge!


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> "try to grab them"
> lol
> tell us more.


already went over this months ago. Funny how some hate when police stop them for nothing, but applaud Zimmerman for trying to stalk and stop someone just walking from the store. crazy shit some are


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 21, 2014)

londonfog said:


> already went over this months ago. Funny how some hate when police stop them for nothing, but applaud Zimmerman for trying to stalk and stop someone just walking from the store. crazy shit some are


the world is a better place


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> the world is a better place


So you should have no problems when you get stopped for no reason. Karma to you


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 21, 2014)

londonfog said:


> So you should have no problems when you get stopped for no reason. Karma to you


happened yesterday. on railroad property. walking the dog.
but......I'm not a violent, criminal drug-addict. I answered his questions, without a shit attitude, and without a 400 year-old chip on my shoulder..............so it was fine.


----------



## londonfog (Jun 21, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> happened yesterday. on railroad property. walking the dog.
> but......I'm not a violent, criminal drug-addict. I answered his questions, without a shit attitude, and without a 400 year-old chip on my shoulder..............so it was fine.


and one time at bandcamp...


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 21, 2014)

londonfog said:


> and one time at bandcamp...


fencing camp


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 21, 2014)

GZ didn't "stalk" anyone (as evidenced by the fact he wasn't charged for stalking by an overzealous prosecutor throwing everything she could at him), he legally mosied down the same public sidewalk that TM went down. He had every right as a resident of the neighborhood to utilize that thoroughfare, TM had the same right to do so.

No crime was committed by either individual at that point in time. NONE. Exactly what happened next is known only by one individual...GZ. And according to the one person that knows exactly what happened, it was self defense. The jury believed it enough to put him back out on the streets. Any conclusions beyond that, by either side is wild conjecture and flaccid detective work by a "bunch of retards I wouldn't trust with a potato gun".


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 21, 2014)

MuyLocoNC said:


> GZ didn't "stalk" anyone (as evidenced by the fact he wasn't charged for stalking by an overzealous prosecutor throwing everything she could at him), he legally mosied down the same public sidewalk that TM went down. He had every right as a resident of the neighborhood to utilize that thoroughfare, TM had the same right to do so.
> 
> No crime was committed by either individual at that point in time. NONE. Exactly what happened next is known only by one individual...GZ. And according to the one person that knows exactly what happened, it was self defense. The jury believed it enough to put him back out on the streets. Any conclusions beyond that, by either side is wild conjecture and flaccid detective work by a "bunch of retards I wouldn't trust with a potato gun".


except for forensics. maybe George/Jorge beat his own cranium on the sidewalk, in grief.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Yes, I believe I've tasted them all.
> Watermelon has a light clean flavour as compared to the others.


so you need to try the other flavors in order to make the comparison and proclaim one to be preferable?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2014)

MuyLocoNC said:


> And according to the one person who had every reason to lie and whose story grew more and more embellished, it was self defense.


ever so mildly retouched for accuracy.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> ever so mildly retouched for accuracy.


Fair enough, I'll return the favor.



MuyLocoNC said:


> And according to the one person who had every reason to lie, unless he was telling the truth, and whose story grew more and more detailed and forthcoming, it was self defense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2014)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Fair enough, I'll return the favor.


his story never grew more forthcoming, it was always embellished with new versions of events that did not match at all with what the witnesses heard and saw and which did not match up with his own previous reenactments.

that's a fact, no matter whether he got that benefit of the doubt from the jury or not.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2014)

MuyLocoNC said:


> GZ didn't "stalk" anyone (as evidenced by the fact he wasn't charged for stalking by an overzealous prosecutor throwing everything she could at him), he legally mosied down the same public sidewalk that TM went down. He had every right as a resident of the neighborhood to utilize that thoroughfare, TM had the same right to do so.
> 
> No crime was committed by either individual at that point in time. NONE. *Exactly what happened next is known only by one individual...GZ.* And according to the one person that knows exactly what happened, it was self defense. The jury believed it enough to put him back out on the streets. Any conclusions beyond that, by either side is wild conjecture and flaccid detective work by a "bunch of retards I wouldn't trust with a potato gun".


wrong, 2 people..1 is dead.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2014)

i'm cooking pad thai.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 21, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> wrong, 2 people..1 is dead.


Well, I don't know your particular take on the afterlife, but in my little world, dead folk don't "know" anything. If you will kindly take note, that sentence was in the present tense.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Jun 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> his story never grew more forthcoming, it was always embellished with new versions of events that did not match at all with what the witnesses heard and saw and which did not match up with his own previous reenactments.
> 
> that's a fact, no matter whether he got that benefit of the doubt from the jury or not.


I think we can safely assume those early inaccuracies were the direct result of the massive head trauma and subsequent PTSD that he suffered as a result of his ordeal. A weaker man probably wouldn't have had the strength to speak at all or lift burning minivans off total strangers, at great peril to his own life.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> his story never grew more forthcoming, it was always embellished with new versions of events that did not match at all with what the witnesses heard and saw and which did not match up with his own previous reenactments.
> 
> that's a fact, no matter whether he got that benefit of the doubt from the jury or not.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> ever so mildly retouched for accuracy.


thug dead.........retouched for blatant truth


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2014)

since he was a known thug, you should be able to point to some of his history of violence, like i can with ben carson.

now go ahead, abuse ellipses and make 17 quotes, crackerjax.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> since he was a known thug, you should be able to point to some of his history of violence, like i can with ben carson.
> 
> now go ahead, abuse ellipses and make 17 quotes, crackerjax.


we're out of gas........sorry.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 21, 2014)

I reserve the right not to sell you Skittles


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> since he was a known thug, you should be able to point to some of his history of violence, like i can with ben carson.
> 
> now go ahead, abuse ellipses and make 17 quotes, crackerjax.


who is your other hero....OJ?
lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2014)

13 more to go.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> 13 more to go.


I thought I told you to get out of my gas station. we don't serve Kyles.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

"you gots to stop fightin' bae....."


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

11.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 22, 2014)

LMFAO..still trying the Martin case? LOSER.......


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

greenlikemoney said:


> LMFAO..still trying the Martin case? LOSER.......


ya think those quotes of yours i just dropped are gonna make you any friends?


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 22, 2014)

I don


UncleBuck said:


> ya think those quotes of yours i just dropped are gonna make you any friends?


 I don't need friends Buck....do you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

greenlikemoney said:


> I don
> 
> 
> I don't need friends Buck....do you?


kinda sounds like you're admitting that your racist hatred isn't gonna make you any friends.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 22, 2014)

LMFAO...just say yes or no....c'mon Buckphuck, you can do it......just like you did the first time you went to AA, admitting your problem is the first step...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

greenlikemoney said:


> LMFAO...just say yes or no....c'mon Buckphuck, you can do it......just like you did the first time you went to AA, admitting your problem is the first step...


what happened in your life to make you so resentful and bitter of minorities?


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> what happened in your life to make you so resentful and bitter of minorities?


 is it YES or NO Buckphuck? Seriously, just make a stance...yes or no.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

greenlikemoney said:


> is it YES or NO Buckphuck? Seriously, just make a stance...yes or no.....


i'm sorry, i already forgot the question and am not gonna look back to see what it is.

but if you tell me what has made you so bitter, resentful, and racist, i'll gladly check out your question again and answer it.

otherwise, yawn.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 22, 2014)

Are you a minority? Come to think of it, you probably are a minority. I doubt many white American males sit around and watch their wife get plowed by any race aside from yours just so you can claim to be a non-racist. ( we won't even include the creampie eating you do in this post )......


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

greenlikemoney said:


> Are you a minority? Come to think of it, you probably are a minority. I doubt many white American males sit around and watch their wife get plowed by any race aside from yours just so you can claim to be a non-racist. ( we won't even include the creampie eating you do in this post )......


you sound like one of those HIV infested salami smokers.

why so bitter towards minorities? what happened to make you so bitter and racist?


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> what happened in your life to make you so resentful and bitter of minorities?


My life?...BWahahaahhahahah.........when you visit a therapist, let them know upfront you are a socioipath.That will save your in-laws mucho dinero !!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

greenlikemoney said:


> My life?...BWahahaahhahahah.........when you visit a therapist, let them know upfront you are a socioipath.That will save your in-laws mucho dinero !!!


so i'll take a guess.

you were out one day at work, scrubbing the shit off of the sides of pools or stocking walmart shelves or some other undoubtedly worthy profession, and you came home.

"honey i'm home!" you said.

you opened the door to the bedroom to see (fill in the minority) fucking your wife in your marital bed.

"stop it, you're hurting her!" you cried impotently

"no honey, i'm enjoying this, and please you please shut the door so we can finish" your wife replied.

sad little tears from you, and then a lifelong of residual hatred for minorities.

that's my guess.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so i'll take a guess.
> 
> you were out one day at work, scrubbing the shit off of the sides of pools or stocking walmart shelves or some other undoubtedly worthy profession, and you came home.
> 
> ...


you're masturbating as you type......lol.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 22, 2014)

LMFAO.........the dude can't say YES or NO......which means the answer is YES.....what a troll......classic !!!!!!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sorry, i already forgot the question and am not gonna look back to see what it is.
> 
> but if you tell me what has made you so bitter, resentful, and racist, i'll gladly check out your question again and answer it.
> 
> otherwise, yawn.


A fine example of Uncle Bucks question evasion.
If he did remember the question, he would have called you a racist anyway.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2014)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Well, I don't know your particular take on the afterlife, but in my little world, dead folk don't "know" anything. If you will kindly take note, that sentence was in the present tense.


well someone who was present, who is no longer able to be present, may have a different version.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2014)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I think we can safely assume those early inaccuracies were the direct result of the massive head trauma and subsequent PTSD that he suffered as a result of his ordeal. A weaker man probably wouldn't have had the strength to speak at all or lift burning minivans off total strangers, at great peril to his own life.


* office space um, yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah the deadly head and face injuries:


----------



## ginwilly (Jun 22, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> who is your other hero....OJ?
> lol


It's Al Sharpton, no really, it's Al "never met a jew he didn't want dead" Sharpton

He's also apologized for David Duke on this forum


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2014)

ginwilly said:


> It's Al Sharpton, no really, it's Al "never met a jew he didn't want dead" Sharpton
> 
> He's also apologized for David Duke on this forum


well, even though it's considered stereotypical it has basis of truth.

neither groups like each other and that's a fact.


----------



## ginwilly (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> well, even though it's considered stereotypical it has basis of truth.
> 
> neither groups like each other and that's a fact.


Poor Sammy Davis Jr never had a chance then did he.

I believe you are putting people in a box with your statement. I work off the belief that we are all individuals and as such, assholes and racists represent across all peoples in this country pretty evenly.

Blacks think this, Jews think that seems bigoted.

Your defense of Al Sharpton as "well, blacks don't like Jews, that's a fact" would be torn apart by Buck if he disagreed with your politics.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2014)

ginwilly said:


> Poor Sammy Davis Jr never had a chance then did he.
> 
> *I believe you are putting people in a box with your statement.* I work off the belief that we are all individuals and as such, assholes and racists represent across all peoples in this country pretty evenly.
> 
> ...


good morning GW..what did i just say?..*"it's stereotypical".*

are you still on saturday night where you are?


----------



## ginwilly (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> good morning GW..what did i just say?..*"it's stereotypical".*
> 
> are you still on saturday night where you are?


LOL, no. It's not a pissy morning, your statement of "it's a fact" shocked me. 

I can say it's a stereotype that people in Florida can't drive, and that would be true, that IS the stereotype, if I followed it up with "and that's a fact" would you be offended?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2014)

ginwilly said:


> LOL, no. It's not a pissy morning, your statement of "it's a fact" shocked me.
> 
> I can say it's a stereotype that people in Florida can't drive, and that would be true, that IS the stereotype, if I followed it up with "and that's a fact" would you be offended?


no need to be politically correct here.

it is a fact we have shitty drivers..but russia has shittier drivers..prolly the worst in the world..no one carries car insurance and they all have cams on their dashboards (rather than buy insurance) to have a record of who hits their car. 

no one ever said they're smart.


----------



## ginwilly (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> no need to be politically correct here.
> 
> it is a fact we have shitty drivers..but russia has shittier drivers..prolly the worst in the world..no one carries car insurance and they all have cams on their dashboards (rather than buy insurance) to have a record of who hits their car.
> 
> no one ever said they're smart.


You are still doing it sky. Placing a negative characteristic on an entire group of people based on geographical location would be the definition of?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2014)

ginwilly said:


> You are still doing it sky. Placing a negative characteristic on an entire group of people based on geographical location would be the definition of?


----------



## ginwilly (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


>


If I put up a 5 minute video of liberals saying stupid shit, and there are many so it wouldn't be hard, and used it as proof that being a liberal means you are stupid would you consider that as proof?

Or would you counter with "I can put up the same type of videos for conservatives" there are idiots on both sides?

We can put up videos of terrible drives from here all day.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> * office space um, yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah the deadly head and face injuries:


exactly how many stitches were needed to close the deadly head and face injuries GZ sustained, causing him to take someone else's life?


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> exactly how many stitches were needed to close the deadly head and face injuries GZ sustained, causing him to take someone else's life?


How many times bashing your head into a concrete sidewalk would cause you alarm, lard?


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

It went through a court of law. It's over.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


>


I freeking love Russian dash cams.
the Motherland of road rage.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> exactly how many stitches were needed to close the deadly head and face injuries GZ sustained, causing him to take someone else's life?


doesn't matter. was Jorge supposed to estimate the damage being done during the assault. 

poor cause to get behind.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2014)

desert dude said:


> How many times bashing your head into a concrete sidewalk would cause you alarm, lard?


none according to the attorney's that represented the buildings owners where i fell fractured my ankle and hit my head on the concrete.

FTW..i had more injuries from that fall, than zimmy did when he ended someones life.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> none according to the attorney's that represented the buildings owners where i fell fractured my ankle and hit my head on the concrete.
> 
> FTW..i had more injuries from that fall, than zimmy did when he ended someones life.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> none according to the attorney's that represented the buildings owners where i fell fractured my ankle and hit my head on the concrete.
> 
> FTW..i had more injuries from that fall, than zimmy did when he ended someones life.


honey........that cretin wasn't allowed to put a reddish indentation on Jorge's forearm. he attacked Zimmerman. now you are admitting that, but downplaying the injuries. 

my only beef with the whole incident is.........if Zim could carry a piece, why not a can of pepper spray? I would have melted Rayban's face clean off.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

and I would have taken his gold teef. hey.....I'm a fucking bandit; whatta you expect??


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> none according to the attorney's that represented the buildings owners where i fell fractured my ankle and hit my head on the concrete.
> 
> FTW..i had more injuries from that fall, than zimmy did when he ended someones life.


may I attack you then, if I promise to leave you alive? do I have that right? no. there, I answered for you.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

I'd be poisoning the Raybans of the world if I were black.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

Geoge Stinney's story makes me cry, and want to tear my hair out.
this......thug. please. it bothers me to see people stand by a turd, because of "race."


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> may I attack you then, if I promise to leave you alive? do I have that right? no. there, I answered for you.


the recipe for disaster:

1. has fight with wife..wife leaves
2. on his way to target to pick up lunches for the week..needed gun in case the bologna attacked him in the soda aisle.
3. black kid with hoodie walking with sizzurp supplies on a rainy night surely meant trouble

georgie, a gun does not make you the law and there was a reason you were turned down for the academy.

and it wasn't your credit score.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> the recipe for disaster:
> 
> 1. has fight with wife..wife leaves
> 2. on his way to target to pick up lunches for the week..needed gun in case the bologna attacked him in the soda aisle.
> ...



Yet a court of law found him innocent of any wrong doing. 

It's over. It's time to move on.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> the recipe for disaster:
> 
> 1. has fight with wife..wife leaves
> 2. on his way to target to pick up lunches for the week..needed gun in case the bologna attacked him in the soda aisle.
> ...


don't be an apologist. I like you.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

the kid was no good, Sky............sorry. me? I woulda said, "hi, I'm Jorge, from town-watch," and showed. just reveal the piece, and smile. that way, everyone knows what the game is.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> the kid was no good, Sky............sorry. me? I woulda said, "hi, I'm Jorge, from town-watch," and showed. just reveal the piece, and smile. that way, everyone knows what the game is.


and that would have been perfectly fine..crime watch people are the bane of a police officers existence..ask any cop.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

Jorge Zimmerman is a nice guy. his business partner was a black dude, who spoke very highly of him. no trouble other than his wife calling him in on a domestic. 

Rayban was suspected of being involved in a neighborhood burglary ring, was caught with swag, got in a lot of fights, took one of these street brews, that make you nuts; cough syrup, and other shit. he dressed like a thug. he acted like a thug. quack, quack


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> and that would have been perfectly fine..crime watch people are the bane of a police officers existence..ask any cop.


still off-topic. let's not talk about it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> *still off-topic*. let's not talk about it.


how so?


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

it doesn't matter if the police like them, if the injuries may not seem that terrible........................

town watches are a legal reality. we have them in Philly, and they work. young women have saved from who-knows-what by our neighborhood watches. find a cop that doesn't like them, and I'll find you two that do.......a lot.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> and that would have been perfectly fine..crime watch people are the bane of a police officers existence..ask any cop.



You can ask "any" cop. They are not all going to agree though. 

It's funny how you constantly insist that this "group of people" will ALL do this, or that. Whether it be people from Florida, or every cop on the force. You should really stop doing that. It's not a valid argument.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

you are unwilling to lay blame at Martin's feet........I understand. I know how polarized this nation is, and will fire at any color, after the Fall.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> none according to the attorney's that represented the buildings owners where i fell fractured my ankle and hit my head on the concrete.
> 
> FTW..i had more injuries from that fall, than zimmy did when he ended someones life.


You poor, inept, uncoordinated white woman. Can you dance? Maybe you need a helping hand when you try to walk?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Yet a court of law found him innocent of any wrong doing.


actually, they found that there may have been a possibility, however small and slight, that he might have been defending himself.

but half the jury didn't really think he was defending himself. they just thought that the possibility might have existed.

burden of proof and reasonable doubt, you should learn about them.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, they found that there may have been a possibility, however small and slight, that he might have been defending himself.
> 
> but half the jury didn't really think he was defending himself. they just thought that the possibility might have existed.
> 
> burden of proof and reasonable doubt, you should learn about them.


not convicting is synonymous with finding innocence. 
INNOCENT until proven GUILTY. he was not found to be guilty; he is innocent


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> not convicting is synonymous with finding innocence.


nope.

the burden of proof was on the prosecution. they needed to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that zimmy did such and such.

there was a small doubt that he might have been acting in self defense, that's what got him off the hook.

half the jury had to decide based on that possibility even though they correctly felt he was being a vigilante asshole and was guilty of manslaughter.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

why are you saying things, electronically, that you wouldn't say in person? 
cause let me tell you, pal......if you verbally attacked me like that, in a personal convo, I'd slap your hair straight. I made no attack upon you, but instead retorted to your word-twisting post.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> nope.
> 
> the burden of proof was on the prosecution. they needed to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that zimmy did such and such.
> 
> ...


innocent until proven guilty.

(nice shootin' Jorge)


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

Eagle River August 10th


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

39.488869, -106.368634


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

sorry, i'm not gonna go out of my way to make the acquaintance of a racist sack of shit like you.

now make 9 more posts in a row.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry, i'm not gonna go out of my way to make the acquaintance of a racist sack of shit like you.
> 
> now make 9 more posts in a row.


racist, racist, racistttttt....."


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2014)

desert dude said:


> You poor, inept, uncoordinated white woman. Can you dance? Maybe you need a helping hand when you try to walk?


no that would be BNB's gf's the kind where she's parapalegic and they grunt fuck.

no one knows if she enjoyed it.

BNB didn't stick around to find out..but he did manage to put on a "fresh" diaper.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> not convicting is synonymous with finding innocence.
> INNOCENT until proven GUILTY. he was not found to be guilty; he is innocent


really?

like bowe bergdahl and benghazi innocent until PROVEN guilty?


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> really?
> 
> like bowe bergdahl and benghazi innocent until PROVEN guilty?


the Queen of Rhetoric has arrived............

*bows*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> the Queen of Rhetoric has arrived............
> 
> *bows*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> no that would be BNB's gf's the kind where she's parapalegic and they grunt fuck.
> 
> no one knows if she enjoyed it.
> 
> BNB didn't stick around to find out..but he did manage to put on a "fresh" diaper.


now would be a good time to dredge up the many posts where desert dude speaks highly of BnB.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

schuylaar said:


>


I have no time for sissy-ass Handel.........


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> now would be a good time to dredge up the many posts where desert dude speaks highly of BnB.


I will happily speak highly of him right now. We writes well, especially fiction. You race obsessed morons hang on his every word; each one more absurd than the last. He is a much better man than you, ratfucker.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

desert dude said:


> I will happily speak highly of him right now. We writes well, especially fiction. You race obsessed morons hang on his every word; each one more absurd than the last. He is a much better man than you, ratfucker.


way to praise a pedophile protecter.

you white supremacist types know no low that is low enough.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> way to praise a pedophile protecter.
> 
> you white supremacist types know no low that is low enough.


Not accurate, ratfucker. None of us would piss on you if you were on fire. We have standards.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Not accurate, ratfucker. None of us would piss on you if you were on fire.  We have standards.


your standards include praising those who protect pedophiles from the imprisonment they deserve.

you pedo apologists and praisers sicken me.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, they found that there may have been a possibility, however small and slight, that he might have been defending himself.
> 
> but half the jury didn't really think he was defending himself. they just thought that the possibility might have existed.
> 
> burden of proof and reasonable doubt, you should learn about them.



However you see it is fine by me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> However you see it is fine by me.


it's not how i see it, it's how the legal system sees it and what the jurors reported.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> it's not how i see it, it's how the legal system sees it and what the jurors reported.



Zimmerman walked. It's over. Move along now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Zimmerman walked. It's over. Move along now.


does that also apply to you, or are you special?


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> does that also apply to you, or are you special?





I wish there some some way you could find peace with all this. It's sad to see you suffer so much. Somehow this has had a HUGE effect on you. I wish there was some way to ease your pain. It hurts me to see you hurt so bad.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> it hurts me to see you trying to shepherd everyone away from some odd reason that only you can explain. if people want to keep talking about this, what skin is it off your (rather large and fat flappy) back?
> 
> ditto your constant lying.
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to shepherd anyone anywhere. I guess what it comes down to is, I don't understand why people need to drudge on and on through something that cannot be changed. What good does it do to continuously argue about this? You aren't going to change anyone's opinion, just like they aren't going to change yours. What happened was tragic. Nothing can change that. 

Of course you will continue to think I am fat. It gives you a reason to insult me. I came clean and set the record straight. You can believe whatever you need to believe in order to justify your own behavior. I'm ok with that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> I guess what it comes down to is, I don't understand why people need to drudge on and on through something that cannot be changed.


yeah, i really don't get why you drudge on and on about getting people to leave a topic that they clearly still feel like talking about.

it's kinda sad that you feel the need to stick your fat face in here and tell everyone to move on when they clearly still feel like posting about it.



sheskunk said:


> I came clean and set the record straight.


so you were lying before, but you;re totally not lying now, so we should believe an admitted liar whose lies are changing?

yeah, nice try stay-puft marshmallow lady.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, i really don't get why you drudge on and on about getting people to leave a topic that they clearly still feel like talking about.
> 
> it's kinda sad that you feel the need to stick your fat face in here and tell everyone to move on when they clearly still feel like posting about it.
> 
> ...



I'm just concerned for your well being. You seem to get worked up over all this. I think it could be bad for your blood pressure. I'm just expressing my concern for your health. It's a good thing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> I'm just concerned for your well being. You seem to get worked up over all this. I think it could be bad for your blood pressure. I'm just expressing my concern for your health. It's a good thing.


you should worry about your own health first, before the fat clots and diabetes does its thing.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you should worry about your own health first, before the fat clots and diabetes does its thing.



My health is fine. It's you that I'm concerned about.


----------



## ginwilly (Jun 22, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> My health is fine. It's you that I'm concerned about.


It's like we are watching a meltdown live. It's uncomfortable.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

ginwilly said:


> It's like we are watching a meltdown live. It's uncomfortable.



The more concern I show for him the more hatred he projections towards me. It reminds me of my children when they were young. I used to hold them and just let them cry it out. It usually worked. I wish I could reach through the screen and hug this man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> The more concern I show for him the more hatred he projections towards me. It reminds me of my children when they were young. I used to hold them and just let them cry it out. It usually worked. I wish I could reach through the screen and hug this man.


pretty sure i was more hateful to you during your previous lie/farce of a persona.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> pretty sure i was more hateful to you during your previous lie/farce of a persona.



I deserved it then. Today I have done nothing to cause you any hatred. I have been trying to help you work through your pain and all you can do is lash out at me. I'm here to help you. Try to let it all go. You'll feel much better, in the long run.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> I deserved it then. Today I have done nothing to cause you any hatred. I have been trying to help you work through your pain and all you can do is lash out at me. I'm here to help you. Try to let it all go. You'll feel much better, in the long run.


so you want us to believe your latest set of lies, when you have told us from the beginning that you were here to lie?

which lies of yours should we believe?


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so you want us to believe your latest set of lies, when you have told us from the beginning that you were here to lie?
> 
> which lies of yours should we believe?



Right now, in this thread, I am here for you. It's not about me. I want to help you through all this.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> are you still doing this mother teresa act?
> 
> you need to lose about 480 pounds first.



At least I got your mind off of Treyvon for a minute. By focusing on other things you should be able to put it all behind you. I think you're going to be okay.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jun 22, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> At least I got your mind off of Treyvon for a minute. By focusing on other things you should be able to put it all behind you. I think you're going to be okay.


who's this bitch think she is we will never forgive trayvan for what he did. this is r/ politics #1 thread of all time bizzle so i'll make sure it stays that way.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i think i'll go back to harvesting.
> 
> don't eat yourself to death in the meantime, tubbo.



Perfect. You're coming along nicely.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> who's this bitch think she is we will never forgive trayvan for what he did. this is r/ politics #1 thread of all time bizzle so i'll make sure it stays that way.



Come sit on momma's lap. Let me ease some of that pain.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jun 22, 2014)

nah sounds sweaty


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> nah sounds sweaty



It's not what you've been led to believe.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jun 22, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> It's not what you've been led to believe.


I havn't been led to believe shit. I believe youre a man.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jun 22, 2014)

but since you're back tracking so hard about not being a fatty because it hurts your fee fees Ima have to point that out as much as possible.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> I havn't been led to believe shit. I believe youre a man.



That's a fantasy I'm not willing to delve into. Sorry.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> but since you're back tracking so hard about not being a fatty because it hurts your fee fees Ima have to point that out as much as possible.



Call me fat all you want. It's more of a reflection of who you are then who I am. Since it is you who is making the statement. Enjoy yourself. Let your hatred flow. Get it all out.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jun 22, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> That's a fantasy I'm not willing to delve into. Sorry.


you're the one doing it I'm just pointing out the obvious that your a man with titties that thought playing the role of a female online would make people like you but for some stupid reason you came to riu politics you found that we are the greatest of all time at what we do and now you just try to annoy us by saying how much you trolled us. but you havnt done shit here. I can make a fake female account and have all kinds of guys flirting with me but you don't get that so now you're trying to convince you're not a fatty. My favorite part of your account is your jealousy towards schuuylarr because she has guys inboxing her but you don't get that same response. basically you thought trolling was a good idea but now your fee fees have become involved sooooo you lost the game.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jun 22, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Call me fat all you want. It's more of a reflection of who you are then who I am. Since it is you who is making the statement. Enjoy yourself. Let your hatred flow. Get it all out.


again with that whole notion that you're trolling anyone here


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> you're the one doing it I'm just pointing out the obvious that your a man with titties that thought playing the role of a female online would make people like you but for some stupid reason you came to riu politics you found that we are the greatest of all time at what we do and now you just try to annoy us by saying how much you trolled us. but you havnt done shit here. I can make a fake female account and have all kinds of guys flirting with me but you don't get that so now you're trying to convince you're not a fatty. My favorite part of your account is your jealousy towards schuuylarr because she has guys inboxing her but you don't get that same response. basically you thought trolling was a good idea but now your fee fees have become involved sooooo you lost the game.



So I'm a guy who is jealous that other guys aren't flirting with me? I think you are projecting your fantasies again. 

I got tired of trolling because it's lame.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> again with that whole notion that you're trolling anyone here


I am no longer making any attempts to troll anyone here.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jun 22, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> So I'm a guy who is jealous that other guys aren't flirting with me? I think you are projecting your fantasies again.
> 
> I got tired of trolling because it's lame.


but you never trolled any one. you got tired of it because you failed. and all the fat comments hurt your fee fees because you'll never be a schuylaar


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 22, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> but you never trolled any one. you got tired of it because you failed. and all the fat comments hurt your fee fees because you'll never be a schuylaar



Sure, if that's what you need to believe, that's fine with me. You forgot to call me fat though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Perfect. You're coming along nicely.


not listening to you really helped.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 23, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry, i'm not gonna go out of my way to make the acquaintance of a racist sack of shit like you.
> 
> now make 9 more posts in a row.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 23, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> not listening to you really helped.



Yet here you are, first thing in the morning. It's going to be a good day. Just keep your chin up.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 23, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> your standards include praising those who protect pedophiles from the *imprisonment they deserve.*
> 
> you pedo apologists and praisers sicken me.


Are you threatening people with prison, ratfucker?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Are you threatening people with prison, ratfucker?


yes. pedophiles and those who harbor pedophiles, like bignbushy.

you PRAISE pedophiles and those who harbor pedophiles.

that's pretty fucking disgusting.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 23, 2014)

A ratfucker who stalks RIU members, pretends to be a woman, divulges personal info, and now threatening people with prison.

Why you such a ratfucker, Buck?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2014)

desert dude said:


> A ratfucker who stalks RIU members, pretends to be a woman, divulges personal info, and now threatening people with prison.
> 
> Why you such a ratfucker, Buck?


why do you praise pedophiles and those who protect pedophiles?


----------



## desert dude (Jun 23, 2014)

Because I can't bring myself to praise a ratfucker.

LULZ


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you praise pedophiles and those who protect pedophiles?





desert dude said:


> Because I can't bring myself to praise a ratfucker.
> 
> LULZ


there it is.

desert dude praises pedophiles.


----------



## desert dude (Jun 23, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> there it is.
> 
> desert dude praises pedophiles.


There used to be a rumor here on RIU that you are diddler of kiddies. Is that true, ratfucker?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2014)

desert dude said:


> There used to be a rumor here on RIU that you are diddler of kiddies. Is that true, ratfucker?


not at all.

but you clearly are someone who has words of praise for those who protect pedophiles.

and you join white supremacy groups.

and you wish federal prison on growers often.

remind me again what good you contribute to this forum?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> not at all.
> 
> but you clearly are someone who has words of praise for those who protect pedophiles.
> 
> ...


Why would democrats vote in a GOP primary in Mississippi?


----------



## londonfog (Jun 23, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> Why would democrats vote in a GOP primary in Mississippi?


to help the GOP make the best choice for a Dem to win


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Harrekin (Jul 12, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


>


Lol, rest in pieces my thug knee-grow...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Lol, rest in pieces my thug knee-grow...


if TM were white, he'd still be here.

jus' sayin'.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2014)

actually, i was at redbox and some guy (white 50's) there was commenting on "12 years a slave" and how he's "glad that "that" is over"..

well, i of course commented that "it" wasn't..

all i can say is you gotta keep me away from redbox in the future..


----------



## SmokeyDan (Jul 12, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> actually, i was at redbox and some guy (white 50's) there was commenting on "12 years a slave" and how he's "glad that "that" is over"..
> 
> well, i of course commented that "it" wasn't..
> 
> all i can say is you gotta keep me away from redbox in the future..


I think what he was referring to was the fake nature of the praise.

12 years a slave was an ok movie. It won the Academy Awards because of political pressures.

There were many movies better, Dallas Buyers Club for instance. The acting was better, the plot and social relevance were better, and it also had politically relevant content. 

George Zimmerman should be in prison.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 12, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> if TM were white, he'd still be here.
> 
> jus' sayin'.


Cause white thugs are bullet proof. Jus' sayin'


----------



## desert dude (Jul 12, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> actually, i was at redbox and some guy (white 50's) there was commenting on "12 years a slave" and how he's "glad that "that" is over"..
> 
> well, i of course commented that "it" wasn't..
> 
> all i can say is you gotta keep me away from redbox in the future..


You have successfully managed to avoid any sort of training in clear writing, so I think you should be able to avoid redbox.

What the fuck is "it" in your sentence? Politically correct movies? Fiction? Non fiction? Slavery? 

If you have a point to make, it is often helpful to make it.


----------



## sheskunk (Jul 12, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> actually, i was at redbox and some guy (white 50's) there was commenting on "12 years a slave" and how he's "glad that "that" is over"..
> 
> well, i of course commented that "it" wasn't..
> 
> all i can say is you gotta keep me away from redbox in the future..



Redbox, LOL. You're on the INTERNET. Look up "file sharing".


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Redbox, LOL. You're on the INTERNET. Look up "file sharing".


torrentz + utorrent + ipblocker =


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> I think what he was referring to was the fake nature of the praise.
> 
> 12 years a slave was an ok movie. It won the Academy Awards because of political pressures.
> 
> ...


meh about the movies..though i agree with you about the zimmster.

i got bored with DBC for whatever reason stopped watching halfway through..i will give it another shot when its on HBO or SHO.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2014)

where's my bucky?


----------



## desert dude (Jul 12, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> where's my bucky?


You need him. You are in way over your head.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 12, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> if TM were white, he'd still be here.
> 
> jus' sayin'.


LOL......you said a big, fat MOUTHFUL there


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 12, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> he was talking about slavery, dumbass.
> 
> i love it when older white men try to dismiss the black struggle.
> 
> i'm so happy that HE'S GLAD IT'S OVER.


5% of African slaves came to the US


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 12, 2014)

where did the rest go?


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 12, 2014)

your Arab/fellow "People Who Are Colored" enslaved black Africans..........but they're okay. lol
go pick some indigo.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 12, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> if TM were white, he'd still be here.
> 
> jus' sayin'.


Yeah, cos the brothers never attacked a cracker muhfukka...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> your Arab/fellow "People Who Are Colored" enslaved black Africans..........but they're okay. lol
> go pick some indigo.


there is an "edit" button if you'd like to add comment.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Yeah, cos the brothers never attacked a cracker muhfukka...


no because you and i know that what is reported can be deceptive.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 12, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> no because you and i know that what is reported can be deceptive.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 12, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> no because you and i know that what is reported can be deceptive.


NBC's intentional slander of the hero, Zimmerman, ably demonstrates deceptive reporting.

Every fair-minded person quickly saw that Z simply acted in self defense.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 12, 2014)

desert dude said:


> NBC's intentional slander of the hero, Zimmerman, ably demonstrates deceptive reporting.
> 
> Every fair-minded person quickly saw that Z simply acted in self defense.


your hero likes to hit on females.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 12, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> no because you and i know that what is reported can be deceptive.


Innocent until proven guilty 

Zimmerman wasn't found guilty...


----------



## desert dude (Jul 12, 2014)

londonfog said:


> your hero likes to hit on females.


I am fair-minded.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Every white supremacist person quickly saw that Z simply acted in self defense.


corrected it for you, since you are a known white supremacist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2014)

desert dude said:


> I am a white supremacist.


fixed that one for ya as well.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 13, 2014)

LULZ. There is a distinct smell of defeat wafting from the progressive corner. As usual.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Innocent until proven guilty
> 
> Zimmerman wasn't found guilty...


from a jury of *six* (rather than the regular 12), one of which was married to an attorney with a book deal.

you were saying?..


----------



## desert dude (Jul 13, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> from a jury of *six* (rather than the regular 12), one of which was married to an attorney with a book deal.
> 
> you were saying?..


Yeah, the Florida criminal justice system has a clause that says white-hispanic guys on trial only have to face a jury of six "rather than the regular 12 required for real people". 

Lard, you claim to be studying law. Hahahahahahhahahaha. Where's Bucky? You need Bucky.

LULZ


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 13, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Yeah, the Florida criminal justice system has a clause that says white-hispanic guys on trial only have to face a jury of six "rather than the regular 12 required for real people".
> 
> Lard, you claim to be studying law. Hahahahahahhahahaha. Where's Bucky? You need Bucky.
> 
> LULZ


the only law she studies is.....Gravity.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 13, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> the only law she studies is.....Gravity.


MMMMMM. Biscuits and gravity!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2014)

desert dude said:


> LULZ. There is a distinct smell of defeat wafting from the progressive corner. As usual.


you're a white supremacist, thus you win?

odd logic, even for a white supremacist.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 13, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you're a white supremacist, thus you win?
> 
> odd logic, even for a white supremacist.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/07/30/george-zimmerman-resurfaces-in-florida-again-in-security-mode/

you can't flim flam the zim zam or gun ban the zim man


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jul 31, 2014)

i like this picture. i'm gonna frame it and put it above my bed. reminds me of that picture of jesus praying on the rock but bizzaro


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## travisw (Jul 31, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> i like this picture. i'm gonna frame it and put it above my bed. reminds me of that picture of jesus praying on the rock but bizzaro


That has got to be a picture of Desert Dude in his Halloween costume.

You're an evil mother fucker WORDZ!


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Jul 31, 2014)

travisw said:


> That has got to be a picture of Desert Dude in his Halloween costume.
> 
> You're an evil mother fucker WORDZ!


i know that picture is a lie cuz that aint arizona watermelon drank


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 1, 2014)

That is an epic Halloween costume! 

I'll bet some people would get butt hurt over it. 

Why is being african American for Halloween offensive?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 1, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> That is an epic Halloween costume!
> 
> I'll bet some people would get butt hurt over it.
> 
> Why is being african American for Halloween offensive?


thanks for telling what you really are


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2014)

he's not even a good troll.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 1, 2014)

londonfog said:


> thanks for telling what you really are


If by that you mean someone who doesn't know everything, doesn't know the reasons others have for everything they do.

I don't recall much fuss over wearing native American stuff for Halloween. Plenty of people dress up as gypsies or Arab theme stereotyped costumes. 

But rub some black shoe polish on, and you've committed a great sin. I don't get it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2014)

Good point.
By that logic, would this be considered Racist or just funny ?


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 1, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good point.
> By that logic, would this be considered Racist or just funny ?
> 
> View attachment 3218516


My Brother wore that exact outfit when he took his 5 kids trick or treating last year. No one got upset so must not be racist. Lotta peeps laughed though, so FUNNY it is!


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 1, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good point.
> By that logic, would this be considered Racist or just funny ?
> 
> View attachment 3218516


Yup. In reality that is no different than painting yourself black. 

There was a big scandal at my college when I was there. One of the fraternal organizations had a party where they all went in black face. The university held a hearing to discuss placing them on suspension. I thought it was absurd.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 1, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good point.
> By that logic, would this be considered Racist or just funny ?
> 
> View attachment 3218516


Don't mean to sound retarded, but why would that potentially be considered racist?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Don't mean to sound retarded, but why would that potentially be considered racist?


Someone costumes in "black face" and is called Racist.
Someone dresses as a Japanese Sumo and it's called ??

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/winnipeg-nightclub-blasted-for-blackface-photo-1.2255492

https://news.vice.com/article/the-netherlands-has-decided-traditional-black-face-is-racist

http://news.msn.com/world/dunkin-donuts-blasted-for-racist-ad-in-thailand

Just an observation - personally I think they are both just stupid costumes.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 1, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Don't mean to sound retarded, but why would that potentially be considered racist?


That is my exact question to someone who says painting your face black is an act of racism.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Aug 1, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Someone costumes in "black face" and is called Racist.
> Someone dresses as a Japanese Sumo and it's called ??


wacist


----------



## desert dude (Aug 1, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> wacist


That's lacist, you racist!


----------



## texasjack (Aug 1, 2014)

there is no tradition of dressing like a sumo to mock and dehumanize Japanese people. Come on guys, do any of you know American history? Google minstrel show


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2014)

texasjack said:


> there is no tradition of dressing like a sumo to mock and dehumanize Japanese people. Come on guys, do any of you know American history? Google minstrel show


No?


----------



## londonfog (Aug 1, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> If by that you mean someone who doesn't know everything, doesn't know the reasons others have for everything they do.
> 
> I don't recall much fuss over wearing native American stuff for Halloween. Plenty of people dress up as gypsies or Arab theme stereotyped costumes.
> 
> But rub some black shoe polish on, and you've committed a great sin. I don't get it.


Asshat you stated that a costume making fun of a dead black/brown youth is epic. It's tasteless and wrong. Have no problem with some white/pink person wanting to pretend to be black as a costume. Same way I have no problem with a white/pink person wanting to get a tan to get darker, but to mock a dead Trayvon is classless and tasteless and says a lot about you as a person.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 1, 2014)

londonfog said:


> Asshat you stated that a costume making fun of a dead black youth is epic. It's tasteless and wrong. Have no problem with some white/pink person wanting to pretend to be black as a costume. Same way I have no problem with a white/pink person wanting to get a tan to get darker, but to mock a dead Trayvon is classless and tasteless and says a lot about you as a person.


People make fun of dead people all the time.

That Martin kid didn't deserve to die, but that don't mean I can't make fun of his dead ass for getting owned like a bitch by some short, overweight white hispanic nerd.


----------



## travisw (Aug 1, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No?


First and foremost, I know trying to have a meaningful dialogue in this section is about as smart as farting into a fan in the summertime, so I'll be brief. I don't believe your sumo picture and samurai videos make your point that they're both just stupid costumes.

Both the sumo and samurai are grade A bad mother fuckers in Japanese society. They are powerful, and respected. When someone puts on a sumo or samurai costume it doesn't denigrate all Japanese people. Nobody treated John Belushi or Richard Pryor like shit, they had swords.

When someone paints their face black like in that vile Trayvon costume, given the history of blackface and its portrayal of blacks






it seems worse.

That's just my two cents. As a black guy, I'd prefer if all racists slathered their faces in grease paint and said nigger as often as they liked. It makes for easier identification. Maybe if I were Japanese I'd be mad as fuck right now about your videos but at least they're from 40 years ago. Trayvon is a little newer and still stings for a lot of us.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 1, 2014)

Why does treyvan sting for you? 

I don't get all butt hurt when black people kill white people.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2014)

@ Travisw. I used the Sumo example because I saw the pic in an online newspaper I read this am & though it pertinent to this thread.
I too think the Treyvon costume is over the top, but some in our society cope with emotions by joking. Think of all the morbid jokes about Christa McAuliffe, Chris Farley, JFK, Sony Bono, ... ad-infinitum.

They are tasteless and crass, but they are a fact of life for those that repeat them, and those of us that hear them.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 2, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @ Travisw. I used the Sumo example because I saw the pic in an online newspaper I read this am & though it pertinent to this thread.
> I too think the Treyvon costume is over the top, but some in our society cope with emotions by joking. Think of all the morbid jokes about Christa McAuliffe, Chris Farley, JFK, Sony Bono, ... ad-infinitum.
> 
> They are tasteless and crass, but they are a fact of life for those that repeat them, and those of us that hear them.


Why can't a joke be a joke?

I knew this pc shit was going sour when comedians started getting flack for their jokes more commonly a few years ago, before that they had a sort of "jester" status where they could say whatever they wanted.


----------



## desert dude (Aug 2, 2014)

"Political correctness is just fascism with manners." 

Lefties are just sour faced scolds.


----------



## desert dude (Aug 2, 2014)

Trayvon might have grown up and become a decent guy, we will never know. Unfortunately for him, he tried to murder a guy and came up short. Shit happens.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 2, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Trayvon might have grown up and become a decent guy, we will never know. Unfortunately for him, he tried to murder a guy and came up short. Shit happens.


Don't bring watermelon drank to a gun fight?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Trayvon might have grown up and become a decent guy, we will never know. Unfortunately for him, he tried to murder a guy and came up short. Shit happens.


so black people are not allowed to defend themselves?


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 2, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so black people are not allowed to defend themselves?


Treyvon attacked the Hero Zimmerman and got smited by his righteousness. 

Offence =/= Defence


----------



## londonfog (Aug 2, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so black people are not allowed to defend themselves?


not according to snitch man Desert Dude


----------



## londonfog (Aug 2, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Treyvon attacked the Hero Zimmerman and got smited by his righteousness.
> 
> Offence =/= Defence


Someone following you what would you do ?


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 2, 2014)

londonfog said:


> not according to snitch man Desert Dude


Its a shame the "brothers" cant concentrate on not killing each other instead of how evil the big bad white man is, who is the root of every black mans "disability".


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Treyvon attacked the Hero Zimmerman and got smited by his righteousness.
> 
> Offence =/= Defence


so if some stranger tails you in his truck on your way home, then gets out of his truck once you run and takes two flashlights and a gun out there to look for you in the dark, you're supposed to just submit to whatever this creepy stranger is gonna do to you?

are you honestly gonna tell me that you don't fear for your life or bodily harm at that point?

you think that creepy stranger is following you home in the dark to give you some long stemmed roses and chocolates or something?


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 2, 2014)

londonfog said:


> Someone following you what would you do ?


Probably not hide and then jump the person, who might be armed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2014)

londonfog said:


> not according to snitch man Desert Dude


nodrama said the same thing too.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 2, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Its a shame the "brothers" cant concentrate on not killing each other instead of how evil the big bad white man is, who is the root of every black mans "disability".


so you saying they should concentrate on killing white people???


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Probably not hide and then jump the person, who might be armed.


what evidence do you have of that happening, besides a consistently evolving story from zimmerman with 14+ lies within said story?


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 2, 2014)

londonfog said:


> so you saying they should concentrate on killing white people???


Less killing overall is probably a better goal, but one step at a time.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 2, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> what evidence do you have of that happening, besides a consistently evolving story from zimmerman with 14+ lies within said story?


Eye witness testimony consistent with medical reports and police investigation?

A court ruling?

What have you got, Tray-scuttle?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Eye witness testimony consistent with medical reports and police investigation?


what eye witness testimony (not from a known liar) or medical reports said martin hid and then jumped a person?


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 2, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> what eye witness testimony (not from a known liar) or medical reports said martin hid and then jumped a person?


There's only one eye witness, exonerated by the Florida courts.

One less thug on the streets.

Win Win IMO, bus drivers won't even have to worry bout getting beat on anymore.


----------



## desert dude (Aug 2, 2014)

It's sad. Trayvon has been dead for two years and the progs are still in fantasy land about what happened. Racist much, guys?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2014)

desert dude said:


> It's sad. Trayvon has been dead for two years and the progs are still in fantasy land about what happened. Racist much, guys?


didn't you join a white supremacy group?


----------



## desert dude (Aug 2, 2014)

Goebbels, why do you think the first amendment is a white supremacy concept?


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 2, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so if some stranger tails you in his truck on your way home, then gets out of his truck once you run and takes two flashlights and a gun out there to look for you in the dark, you're supposed to just submit to whatever this creepy stranger is gonna do to you?
> 
> are you honestly gonna tell me that you don't fear for your life or bodily harm at that point?
> 
> you think that creepy stranger is following you home in the dark to give you some long stemmed roses and chocolates or something?


The problem your argument has is the view of self defense. Your narrative contemplates an objective standard for self defense. It is as if you feel treyvan was the only one entitled to self defense because Z followed him.

If treyvan had killed Z, I wouldn't have a problem with his self defense argument. I could believe it possible that Z frightened him.

The problem for your argument is that self defense is subjective and Z's actions were legal. It's legal to walk behind people.

Z never broke any laws, even if he scared treyvan into attacking him. At that point Z was also in reasonable fear for his life.

The circumstances of this event are such that either man could have killed the other. Treyvan was justified to fear for being followed, Z was justified because it's not illegal to follow, and then he was attacked and killed his attacker.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Goebbels, why do you think the first amendment is a white supremacy concept?


i think it's you who takes that approach. you're the one who said that the first amendment gives you a right to white separatism.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 2, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Yeah, the Florida criminal justice system has a clause that says white-hispanic guys on trial only have to face a jury of six "rather than the regular 12 required for real people".
> 
> Lard, you claim to be studying law. Hahahahahahhahahaha. Where's Bucky? You need Bucky.
> 
> LULZ


i'm not studying law, desert dud.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 2, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Goebbels, why do you think the first amendment is a white supremacy concept?


Because white people dominate speech. 

I've often wondered if black folks have as hard of a time understanding each other as I do in understanding them.


----------



## desert dude (Aug 2, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> i'm not studying law, desert dud.


Then why opine about the number of people on the jury in Florida? Why opine about book deals? Why did you insist that Zimmerman was not acquitted of both murder 2 and manslaughter?

That you are not studying law is a good thing, lard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2014)

desert dude said:


> Then why opine about the number of people on the jury in Florida? Why opine about book deals? Why did you insist that Zimmerman was not acquitted of both murder 2 and manslaughter?
> 
> That you are not studying law is a good thing, lard.


how's your law degree coming along?

anyone buying your argument that the first amendment entitles you to white separatism yet?

how'd it go when you proclaimed to have "destroyed" abandonconflict's argument about the constitutionality of obamacare?


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 2, 2014)

Because the supreme court said it was ok does not make them correct. 

I suppose you begrudgingly bought into the citizens unites ruling since the high court said it was ok?


----------



## desert dude (Aug 2, 2014)

The way you follow me around, we should braid your nose hairs to my the hair in the crack of my ass. We could be the minotoaur of RIU.

I admire you defending Lard, though. Lord knows she needs the help.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 2, 2014)

desert dude said:


> I admire you defending Lard, though. Lord knows she needs the help.


Why do you call her Lard?

She fat?


----------



## desert dude (Aug 2, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> Why do you call her Lard?
> 
> She fat?


A broken down 1972 double wide.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 2, 2014)

desert dude said:


> A broken down 1972 double wide.


1972 model, eh?

Old and fat then.


----------



## desert dude (Aug 2, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> 1972 model, eh?
> 
> Old and fat then.


Yep, and kinda dumb. Lives in the south, so she is probably a porch hominid with no teeth a dirty house dress, maybe a chaw of baccie in her cheek.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> Because the supreme court said it was ok does not make them correct.
> 
> I suppose you begrudgingly bought into the citizens unites ruling since the high court said it was ok?


citizens united has spiced up elections more than any other ruling i can imagine. in hindsight i kinda like it.

plus, with the 1% rate of return for rapey republicans in the last election, it proved that the knife can cut both ways. they just got to throw away more money and lose a lot of faith in their cheerleaders.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2014)

desert dude said:


> The way you follow me around, we should braid your nose hairs to my the hair in the crack of my ass. We could be the minotoaur of RIU.
> 
> I admire you defending Lard, though. Lord knows she needs the help.


don't flatter yourself, i do this to all the white supremacists until they scurry away like the cowards they are.


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 2, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> don't flatter yourself, i do this to all the white supremacists until they scurry away like the cowards they are.


You want a lollipop or something?


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> don't flatter yourself, i do this to all the white supremacists until they scurry away like the cowards they are.


There is a great vice news clip about the kkk protesting in Memphis, TN about the renaming of parks from Civil War era names to something less offensive to most people. One was named after the founder of the kkk, they planned a protest.

The local black gang members decided to put aside their differences and confront the kkk on that day. 

The day came, it was rainy. The kkk came and did their protest. The brave, mostly African American gang members stayed home, afraid to get a little wet.

I don't agree or sympathize with them at all, but it takes balls to be a white supremacist in public in today's America.


----------



## desert dude (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> don't flatter yourself, i do this to all the white supremacists until they scurry away like the cowards they are.


You can give up then. I am a libertarian. I am a mono supremacist, each person reigns supreme in their own sphere.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

desert dude said:


> You can give up then. I am a libertarian. I am a mono supremacist, each person reigns supreme in their own sphere.


funny, i recall you joining a white supremacy group.


----------



## desert dude (Aug 3, 2014)

You are lying, as usual. Go plant some sunflowers, the birds like them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

desert dude said:


> You are lying, as usual. Go plant some sunflowers, the birds like them.


so you are gonna go back to denying your membership in a white supremacy group?



desert dude said:


> I received an invite. I accepted out of courtesy. I looked at the postings in the group, there were a handful and they bored me. It means nothing. A half dozen of your nutsack-hangers-on calling me racist also means nothing. You have nothing because there is nothing to have.









https://www.rollitup.org/t/petition-to-ban-holocaust-deniers-and-white-supremacists.669953/


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 3, 2014)

Jesus Christ! You and that white supremacy group.... kicked any dead horses lately?

Accepting an invitation to the group does not a white supremacist make.

Did he make any white supremacy apologetic posts in said group? 

Has he in the main forum?

I see you flaunt his membership in the group, I never see you flaunt his words.


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 3, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> Jesus Christ! You and that white supremacy group.... kicked any dead horses lately?
> 
> Accepting an invitation to the group does not a white supremacist make.
> 
> ...


Who do you think CREATED the group in the first place?
Buck did, with a puppet account.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

the WHITE knights, riding in to valiantly defend their white supremacist buddy.

how fucking nice.


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> the WHITE knights, riding in to valiantly defend their white supremacist buddy.
> 
> how fucking nice.


Actually I think it is mostly because people are soooo tired of the same shit over and over and over and over and over and over and over ad nauseum. Do you own any other records?
You are as predictable as the sun coming up.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> don't flatter yourself, i do this to all the white supremacists until they scurry away like the cowards they are.


I hate to break it to you, no one leaves because of your attacks...no one. Anyone who does leave the forum or the section, does it out of boredom. 

Apparently, you believe flaccid observations and wild conclusions that we all yawned and dismissed the first time you posted them, enjoy increased importance and credibility with endless repetition. 

They don't.

I said it before and it holds true today, you suffer from advanced delusionary schizophrenic OCD with involuntary narcissistic rage. It's rare you get to witness such severe mental illness so clearly displayed and from such a safe distance.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I hate to break it to you, no one leaves because of your attacks...no one. Anyone who does leave the forum or the section, does it out of boredom.
> 
> Apparently, you believe flaccid observations and wild conclusions that we all yawned and dismissed the first time you posted them, enjoy increased importance and credibility with endless repetition.
> 
> ...


another fine defense of the forum's white supremacist.

where's nietzschekeen? wanna ask him why he left?


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> another fine defense of the forum's white supremacist.
> 
> where's nietzschekeen? wanna ask him why he left?


He is the one who fell victim to some elaborate trap resulting in his ban, right?

Getting someone banned and chasing them off are different things. 

You're probably the type that launches dns attacks against the server or you'd be banned also. That or the admin is in your back pocket for some reason because you violate all the rules on a daily basis.


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 3, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> He is the one who fell victim to some elaborate trap resulting in his ban, right?
> 
> Getting someone banned and chasing them off are different things.
> 
> You're probably the type that launches dns attacks against the server or you'd be banned also. That or the admin is in your back pocket for some reason because you violate all the rules on a daily basis.


He's that piece of gum that's too much effort to peel off your shoe.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> another fine defense of the forum's white supremacist.
> 
> where's nietzschekeen? wanna ask him why he left?


I challenge you to point to any portion of my post that defends ANYONE and isn't simply a condemnation of your repetitive neuroses and delusions of grandeur.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

MuyLocoNC said:


> I challenge you to point to a any portion of my post that defends ANYONE and isn't simply a condemnation of your repetitive neuroses and delusions of grandeur.


it's telling how you condemn me for outing the racists but never condemn the racists themselves, ever.

you never said a word when we had neo-nazis on the forum.

very telling.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> it's telling how you condemn me for outing the racists but never condemn the racists themselves, ever.
> 
> you never said a word when we had neo-nazis on the forum.
> 
> very telling.


And again, I challenge you to point to any portion of my post that condemns you for outing racists. 

I disagree that you're accomplishing what you think you're accomplishing and take issue with the unending, BORING and Hannity-esque manner in which you go about it.

There is no defense, there is nothing telling beyond YOU ARE A BORE.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 3, 2014)

Anytime an individual or group of individuals takes it upon themselves to shine the light on groups that are socially undesirable, after the initial success, the thrill of the sense of having that power forms a sort of witch hunt, kangaroo court which is worse than the problem of having the unwanted element in the first place. 

I give you McCarthy, the Spanish Inquisition, Stalin's purges, The US war against organized crime morphing into the war on drugs, and Europe's history of antisemitism.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

MuyLocoNC said:


> And again, I challenge you to point to any portion of my post that condemns you for outing racists.
> 
> I disagree that you're accomplishing what you think you're accomplishing and take issue with the unending, BORING and Hannity-esque manner in which you go about it.
> 
> There is no defense, there is nothing telling beyond YOU ARE A BORE.


i've never seen you make a peep against the racists we have on this forum, but you sure have no problem going off on me regularly.

really telling.

at least you got a like from echelon's sock puppet (original member of the white supremacy groups) and raspotin (helplessly stupid racist and defender of the white supremacists, like you). that's something to be proud of, eh?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> Anytime an individual or group of individuals takes it upon themselves to shine the light on groups that are socially undesirable, after the initial success, the thrill of the sense of having that power forms a sort of witch hunt, kangaroo court which is worse than the problem of having the unwanted element in the first place.
> 
> I give you McCarthy, the Spanish Inquisition, Stalin's purges, The US war against organized crime morphing into the war on drugs, and Europe's history of antisemitism.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 3, 2014)

Relevance?


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you're an idiot.


Bounces off me and sticks to you....double stamped!


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> it's telling how you condemn me for outing the racists but never condemn the racists themselves, ever.
> 
> you never said a word when we had neo-nazis on the forum.
> 
> very telling.


It's called tolerance, you should try it some time.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i've never seen you make a peep against the racists we have on this forum, but you sure have no problem going off on me regularly.
> 
> really telling.
> 
> at least you got a like from echelon's sock puppet (original member of the white supremacy groups) and raspotin (helplessly stupid racist and defender of the white supremacists, like you). that's something to be proud of, eh?


Just to be clear, your response to my charge of your overuse of boring, repetitive comments that you have already beaten into the ground with no result, is to post the exact same boring, repetitive bullshit three times in consecutive replies.

Then you dug REAL deep and drudged out a paragraph that contains accusations you have literally made THOUSANDS of times in just the last year. You really need to seek professional help, I'm not just saying that for effect. You have no control of your neuroses.

I apologize for any part of my previous posts that mocked you or insulted your mental problems. It's quite clear you have serious issues and I think it would be cruel and unfair to continue this line of conversation. 

I wish nothing for you but peace and happiness.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> It's called tolerance, you should try it some time.


funny how the righties on this forum have seemingly unlimited tolerance for racism, holocaust denial, neo nazis and the like, but almost no tolerance for someone who calls it out.

really telling.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

MuyLocoNC said:


> Just to be clear, your response to my charge of your overuse of boring, repetitive comments that you have already beaten into the ground with no result, is to post the exact same boring, repetitive bullshit three times in consecutive replies.
> 
> Then you dug REAL deep and drudged out a paragraph that contains accusations you have literally made THOUSANDS of times in just the last year. You really need to seek professional help, I'm not just saying that for effect. You have no control of your neuroses.
> 
> ...


----------



## kelly4 (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> where's nietzschekeen? wanna ask him why he left?


Was it racism?


----------



## kelly4 (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a feeling the answer is going to be racism.




That or racism!


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 4, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> I have a feeling the answer is going to be racism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 10000th post... congratulations!
You've won a trip to the Bahamas!


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Aug 4, 2014)

god fucking dammit i wanted post 10000 so fucking bad.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 4, 2014)

UncleBuck, you claim that we are intolerant to you?

You realize we are talking to you and sharing the same cyberspace as you. This is the very definition of tolerance.


----------



## MuyLocoNC (Aug 4, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> funny how the righties on this forum have seemingly unlimited tolerance for racism, holocaust denial, neo nazis and the like, but almost no tolerance for someone who calls it out.
> 
> really telling.


Did you just repeat the same thing again? Holy shit, you did. 




> *Marijuana and OCD*
> 
> Marijuana (or "pot") is not a good treatment for OCD. It may provide some short term relief, but it ultimately causes symptoms to later worsen. For some people, OCD symptoms were actually trigged by using marijuana. Marijuana can also interfere with OCD medications, prevent new learning in therapy, and make comorbid depression more severe.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 4, 2014)

Dude, he is too far gone. 

Euthanasia might be the most humane option at this point.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> god fucking dammit i wanted post 10000 so fucking bad.


you still got reply #10,000.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> UncleBuck, you claim that we are intolerant to you?
> 
> You realize we are talking to you and sharing the same cyberspace as you. This is the very definition of tolerance.


then by that definition, i am also tolerant of the racist types, since i am not IP tracking them and ending their miserable cowardly existences by dispatching a hit squad and/or red1966 with a bic lighter.

might want to tell your buddy and ally muyloco. he'll listen to you without condemning anything you say since you are wildly racist.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 4, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> then by that definition, i am also tolerant of the racist types, since i am not IP tracking them and ending their miserable cowardly existences by dispatching a hit squad and/or red1966 with a bic lighter.
> 
> might want to tell your buddy and ally muyloco. he'll listen to you without condemning anything you say since you are wildly racist.


Except you've stated it is your self appointed mission to drive them out.


----------



## Glaucoma (Aug 4, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> Except you've stated it is your self appointed mission to drive them out.


He's doing the Lords work. Dude's just crazy. 

We should all ignore him for a week or two and see what happens.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Aug 4, 2014)

Glaoursa said:


> He's doing the Lords work. Dude's just crazy.
> 
> We should all ignore him for a week or two and see what happens.


He'll hack our social media.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

SmokeyDan said:


> He'll hack our social media.


----------



## ODanksta (Apr 29, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> The 10000th post... congratulations!
> You've won a trip to the Bahamas!


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Jan 8, 2019)

Couldn't even spell his name right.


----------



## wizard cabbage (Jan 8, 2019)

his Love cup is empty we need to all band together and love bomb him .


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 8, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> not sure why there is no thread on this yet.
> 
> the police force is corrupt, zimmerman is a cold blooded murderer, and life goes on as normal for everyone but trayvan and his family.
> 
> such a travesty.


the travesty is, you misspelled his name and couldn't be bothered to double-check before posting.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Jan 8, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> the travesty is, you misspelled his name and couldn't be bothered to double-check before posting.


he did it on purpose.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Jan 8, 2019)

I just found a locked thread about Trump and went back a few months before the election liking all the lefties posts about how it would turn out.... Did you know they said that the markets were on a bubble and that Trump would bring it crashing down when he got elected. strange all the predictions about how this would turn out are false.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

wizard cabbage said:


> Buck calls every one a nazi who disagrees with him . Go put you head back up his ass


I disagree with all nazis, but not everyone I disagree with is a nazi

Sock puppet


----------



## wizard cabbage (Jan 8, 2019)

The irony of you calling me a sock  Show us your grow wanker .


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

wizard cabbage said:


> The irony of you calling me a sock  Show us your grow wanker .


What account did you abandon after we whipped your ass in the midterms


----------



## wizard cabbage (Jan 8, 2019)

So full of your self yet totally obtuse hahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

wizard cabbage said:


> So full of your self yet totally obtuse hahaha


it's OK, we fully expected "new" accounts like yours right after the election


----------



## wizard cabbage (Jan 8, 2019)

The world dosent revolve around you buck we come for the grow the politics is purely for the lols.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

wizard cabbage said:


> The world dosent revolve around you buck we come for the grow the politics is purely for the lols.


no you came here with a new sock account for the politics section


----------



## wizard cabbage (Jan 8, 2019)

My name is Justin what’s yours


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

wizard cabbage said:


> My name is Justin what’s yours


your name is sock puppet bitch


----------



## wizard cabbage (Jan 8, 2019)

Or quick google search of uncle buck Rollitup . How silly you are


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

sock puppet bitch said:


> Or quick google search of uncle buck Rollitup . How silly you are


why does your username come up as "sock puppet bitch" when i quote your posts


----------



## wizard cabbage (Jan 8, 2019)

Cause you touch your self at night that’s why.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

sock puppet bitch said:


> your self


----------



## wizard cabbage (Jan 8, 2019)

Ya I switched all my grow gear and nutes just for you buck .


----------



## wizard cabbage (Jan 8, 2019)

Using another one of your accounts to like your own posts is beyond sad .


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2019)

why do people degrade themselves by coming back to a forum under false pretenses where nobody likes them and they got banned for saying shit?


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Jan 8, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> why do people degrade themselves by coming back to a forum under false pretenses where nobody likes them and they got banned for saying shit?


I think he's aight. interesting phrasing after buck just pulled up some linguistic analysis. One of bucks favorite things to say to people he doesn't agree with is that nobody likes them..... peculiar


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2019)

“People he doesn’t agree with” = obvious socks, nazi garbage, dime a dozen racists


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 9, 2019)

NWO4LIFE said:


> I think he's aight. interesting phrasing after buck just pulled up some linguistic analysis. One of bucks favorite things to say to people he doesn't agree with is that nobody likes them..... peculiar


uh-no

You would know better than I that after three or four socks the feeling of degradation isn't felt any more. but, no.if it's necessary to make a sock, is pretty much time to move on.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Jan 9, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> uh-no
> 
> You would know better than I that after three or four socks the feeling of degradation isn't felt any more. but, no.if it's necessary to make a sock, is pretty much time to move on.


check this big dog. I've be here since December 2006 you know damn well I aint gonna leave.


----------



## kelly4 (Jan 9, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 4261920


Why do you beat your wife?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 9, 2019)

NWO4LIFE said:


> check this big dog. I've be here since December 2006 you know damn well I aint gonna leave.


I rest my case.


----------

